#ubuntu-it 2011-09-05
<kioko> salve a tutti
<kioko> Ho bisogno di un aiuto tecnico
<kioko> c'è nessuno che puo darmi qualche consiglio?
<Legend73> salve a tutti
<Odo> Giorno
<Meluste> buongiorno a tutti :-)
<Meluste> stavo istallando ubuntu 11.4 da chiavetta creata con l'immagine cd svaricata via torrent. ho deciso di formattare il disco ma ad un certo punto il programma di istallazione ha crashato.
<Meluste> ora ho il disco mezzo formattato e la live che ogni volta si avvia peggio.
<Meluste> insomma, ho un portatile col disco vuoto, una chiavetta con un immagine che non funziona, un netbook con win starter e un tablet android.
<Meluste> consigli?
<Meluste> nessuno? sono collegato, vero?
<stefano80> Meluste, io ho scaricato la .iso direttamente dal sito ubuntu ed ho creato la chiavetta con i vari programmi a disposizione e non h avuto problemi
<Meluste> boh qualcosa sarà andato storto, il fatto è che ora ho solo win per poter lavorare e non lo tocco da anni... come faccio a rifare la chiavetta live?
<Meluste> intanto scarico di nuovo la ISO...
<stefano80> Meluste, scarica UNetbootin per windows
<Meluste> oook, ma tu hai usato il download diretto oppure il torrent?
<stefano80> Meluste, download diretto
<Meluste> -.- 9 ore per scaricarlo...
<Meluste> già che ci sono... nella live non visualizzava unity, è colpa della mancanza dei driver della mia scheda grafica o può essere dell'altro?
<Meluste> stefano80 UNetbootin mi permette di scegliere una distribuzione da un elenco al posto di dare la .iso può essere una buona idea dato che ci vogliono ancora sei ore per scaricare la iso dal sito?
<stefano80> Meluste, si puo' fare
<Meluste> finghercross.... per il fatto che unity non partiva è colpa della scheda grafica?
<Aquila> Salve.Vorrei installare Ubuntu su un vecchio computer.Ho già provato con la versione 11.04.E' andato tutto bene,ma al riavvio un messaggio mi ha informato che la vensione installata non è adatta per il mio hardware e mi consigliava ubuntu classico.Poichè sono totalmente a digiuno di nozioni tecniche relative a ubuntu ho cercato questa versione classica,ma senza riuscire a capire cosa sia effettivamente e dove scaricarla.Qualcuno
<Holden> Aquila, che computer è? Possibilmente postresti usare una versione un pò più vecchia o una lts
<Aquila> Ciao.E' un assemblato con 512 di ram e processore athlon 1800.
<Holden> Aquila, hmm ok. però se hai già la 11.04 installata, basta fare logout e dalla schermata di login (dove metti utente e password) scegliere "Ubuntu classico"
<Aquila> Cioè scegliere la versione più spartana della 11.04?
<Aquila> Viene supportata?
<Holden> Aquila, la versione è sempre la 11.04, cambia l'interfaccia grafica, usi quella classica invece di Unity
<Aquila> Ho capito.Provo,sperando che non crashi di nuovo.Ma se nn dovesse funzionare, dove trovo una versione più vecchia? Tipo la 9 ad es.Puoi darmi un link?
<remix_tj> Aquila: al massimo metti la 10.04, non ha senso installare altre versioni
<remix_tj> trovi tutto sul sito di ubuntu
<Aquila> OK Holden,ti ringrazio molto per le informazioni.Da quale città chatti?
<Holden> !chat | Aquila
<ubot-it> Aquila: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Aquila> Bene,ciao,Grazie.
<Meluste> istallazione andata a buon fine, manca ancora unity...
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<cec> cec saluta tutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Meluste> grazie di tutto, ora sto scaricando i driver per la
<Meluste> per le nvidia e poi spero vada tutto come da copione :-)
<Meluste> buon pranzo a tutti
<Meluste> salve. sono dovuto tornare -.-
<Meluste> ho appena istallato ubuntu 11.4 ho abilitato il driver consigliato per la mia scheda nvidia, ho aggiornato tutto quello che potevo aggiornare ma non funziona unity.
<jester-> Meluste: tipo di scheda?
<Meluste> nvidia heforce go 7400
<Meluste> *geforce
<jester-> Meluste: serie 7000 serve un workaround, se dai unity --reset parte?
<Meluste> all'accesso parte gnome classico
<Meluste> po dando unity sovrappone le decorazioni e non funziona niente...
<jester-> Meluste: devi cambiare nella barra sotto dopo aver scritto user e pass
<Meluste> jester- ho dato ubuntu e non ubuntu classico
<Meluste> riavvio, vediamo che accade
<Meluste> jester- unity --reset dovrei poterlo dare anche se unity non è avviato?
<jester-> Meluste: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<jester->   
<jester-> cosa risponde
<Meluste> un momento chatto dal tablet, faccio accesso e copio...
<Meluste> intanto sono entrato e ho gnome normale
<jester-> dai il comando
<Meluste> quale?
<jester-> Meluste: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<jester-> e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Meluste
<ubot-it> Meluste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Meluste: e pure la risposta a sudo dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Meluste> ok jester- due secondi...
<meluste_> bon, ora posso digitare meglio :)
<meluste_> dicevamo jester-
<jester-> Meluste: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<jester-> Meluste: e pure la risposta a sudo dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> !paste | meluste_
<ubot-it> meluste_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<meluste_> il primo comando non lo prende
<jester-> scrivi bene
<meluste_> si ferma a /usr/lib/
<meluste_>  /nux non lo prende col tab
<jester-> meluste_: copia incolla nel terminale  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<meluste_> fatto, non da output alcuno
<meluste_> niente ora va :S
<jester-> meluste_: 11.04?
<jester-> meluste_: fa vedere nel pastebin la risposta
<meluste_> 11.04 fresca ;) ecco il paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/682449/
<jester-> Meluste: sudo dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<meluste_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/682450/
<rorro007> ciao a tutti ho la ununtu 11.04 ma il touch mause non funziona bene qualcuno sa come si mette apposto
<jester-> meluste_: mi sa che non hai installato il nvidia consigliato, per la 7000 serve il 173 mi pare
<meluste_> ora controllo...
<jester-> meluste_: lspci | grep -i vga
<meluste_> eh si, ho il current [versione consigliata]
<meluste_> lspci | grep -i vga: http://paste.ubuntu.com/682451/
<rorro007> jester-, alla fini ho risolto con una wifi esterna
<jester-> rorro007: usb?
<rorro007> jester-, si pero è peccato
<jester-> meluste_: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> rorro007: hai beccato una delle piu bastarde
<rorro007> jester-, una delle tue...?
<cyberjobe> ciao a tutti. Vi funziona Flash player? :/
<rorro007> jester-, adesso la 11.04 non mi fa funzionare bene il touch del mouse
<jester-> cyberjobe: youtubbo funza
<rorro007> jester-, non funziona il tasto destro ne sinistro per evidenziare delle frasi
<meluste_> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/682455/
<cyberjobe> Io uso Kubuntu 11.04 64bit e se installo il pacchetto flash-non free poi quando vado su siti come Youtube ricevo il messaggio che devo aggiornare la versione. Ho appena provato persino ad usare il source.list consigliato sul sito di ubuntu Italia, ma se dopo faccio apt-get update e dist-upgrade non mi trova alcun aggiornamento....
<jester-> meluste_: lsmod | grep nvidia
<jester-> cyberjobe: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'  metti su pastebin
<meluste_> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/682457/
<cyberjobe> ok aspetta u secondo
<jester-> meluste_: gksu gedit /etc/environment
<meluste_> pastebin o devo modificare?
<jester-> meluste_: aggiungi UNITY_FORCE_START=1  e salva poi riavvia
<meluste_> come seconda riga jester- ?
<jester-> meluste_: come ultima riga
<meluste_> seconda e ultima ;) riavvio, ci vediamo dopo...
<cyberjobe> http://pastebin.com/WHYgaUmw
<jester-> cyberjobe: sudo dpkg --purge flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer
<cyberjobe> fatto
<glpiana> ola
<cyberjobe> ma come mai dici che devo toglierli? A parte che gli ho disinstallati piu' volte...
<jester-> cyberjobe: rm .macromedia
<jester-> cyberjobe: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cyberjobe> addirittura cancellare la sua cartella dalla home? Ma c'e' stato qualche problema di compatibilità con l'ultima versione?
<cyberjobe> ora va, ma cosa pensi sia potuto capitare?
<cyberjobe> ALla fine non abbiamo fatto altro che disinstallare, cancellare la cartella e reinstallare.
<cyberjobe> Questo non e' un problema capitato per colpa dell'utente, ovvero mia... :)
<meluste> jester-, riesco a usare il pc solo con ubuntu senza effetti... magari cambio driver?
<meluste> sia ubuntu (parte unity correttamante) che ubuntu classico si "freezano"
<meluste> magari lavorano al di sotto, andando a memoria sono riuscito a spegnare col mouse, ma l'immagine rimane fissa
<jester-> meluste: togli il current e installa il 173
<meluste> sto scaricando il 173 devo togliere current o basta selezionare 173?
<jester-> meluste: se toglie da solo il current lo vedi
<meluste> vero... riavvio :)
<meluste> yahoo!
<jester-> meluste: funzica'
<jester-> ?
<meluste> funziona, grazie della pazienza jester-
<meluste> ora rimane da capire perchè mi consiglia il current -.-'
<meluste> lol
<jester-> meluste: il pirla ha cannato il driver consigliato e comunque serviva l'aggiunta a quel file
<jester-> meluste: canna anche a consigliare i driver per la wifi broadcom
<meluste> ah, giusto... beh, tutto è bene quel che finisce bene, e ho anche mezz'ora per smanettarci :)
<jester-> meluste: se installi ccsm puoi variare la domensione icone nella barra dal plugin unity
<jester-> !ccsm
<ubot-it> Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<meluste> grande jester- lo faccio subito...
<jester-> meluste: in extra
<meluste> scusa jester- non basta sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm per scaricare anche le dipendenze?
<jester-> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<meluste> colpa del vostro bot :D
<meluste> comodi i suoi suggerimenti su pastebin o su compiz in questo caso XD
<meluste> grazie jester- molto gentile, alla prossima :)
<jester-> cià
<e-DIO-t> !lts
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lts'
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<cyberjobe> grazie e ciao a tutti
<Nico__> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di aiuto su debian... qualcuno può darmi il link del canale dedicato pre favore?
<Nico__> #debian-it
<GEENO> salve ho un portatile vecchiotto dove c'è installata una vecchia versione di ubuntu. Il computer ha solo 512mb di ram mi conviene anvanzare all'ultima realease oppure no?
<xiaoy> GEENO, io sono su ubuntu 10.04 e ho pure 500mb di ram... va bene se non lo sforzi troppo. Altrimenti, se vuoi software aggiornato e usabilità, puoi optare per un ambiente desktop più leggero, come xfce o lxde
<kajino> devo creare un lanciatore che mi apra un indirizzo direttamente con totem. come si fa?
<kajino> devo creare un lanciatore che mi apra un indirizzo direttamente con totem. come si fa?
<kajino> toc toc?
<K99Brain> kajino, prova a mettere come comando totem URL
<kajino> ok provo
<kajino> ma senza duepunti e niente?
<kajino> no non va
<kajino> devo creare un lanciatore che mi apra questo http://www.rainews24.it/ran24/clips/live_rainews24.asx con totem
<K99Brain> kajino, eh, a me funziona
<K99Brain> prova da terminale
<kajino> ma forse devo fare un file .sh?
<kajino> cioè nel lanciatore come comando scrivo
<kajino> totem URL http://www.rainews24.it/ran24/clips/live_rainews24.asx e basta?
<K99Brain> totem http://www.rainews24.it/ran24/clips/live_rainews24.asx
<kajino> ups forse non funzionava perkè avevo fatto "posizione" invece che applicazione
<kajino> funziona perfettamente :D grazie
<K99Brain> prego
<kajino> ah una domanda
<kajino> il protocollo di pidgin gfire non mi fa vedere mai nessuno online
<kajino> ne deduco che non funziona. c'è qualche altro modo per usare xfire su ubuntu? e... secondo te è verosimile giocare a cod con wine?
<K99Brain> non so risponderti a nessuna delle due, non uso gfire e non ho mai provato cod
<K99Brain> ma per la seconda, prova a controllare sul sito winehq se c'è compatibilità
<glpiana> kajino, per cod (call of duty?) cerca sul database di winehq.org
<kajino> c'è con supporto silver
<kajino> ma devo reinstallarlo tutto oppure posso far partire l'istallazione gia fatta sulla partizione di win? e nel caso dovessi reinstallarlo siccome nella home non c'entra se lo installo nella partizione d: (ntfs) poi funziona o mi impappina tutta la partizione da win?
<glpiana> kajino, non sei sul canale di supporto di wine
<kajino> giusto
<kajino> #wine-it?
<glpiana> kajino, boh
<kajino> ahah :D vabbè allora chiedo qui.. se qualcuno sa, altrimenti liberi di non rispondere
<glpiana> kajino, no, non è il canale corretto. piuttosto chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<kajino> ok.
<nicotano> salve
<kajino> ragazzi totem e il plugin di youtube? ho installato tutti i gstreamer possibili, come mai non va?
<glpiana> kajino, per youtube ci vuole flash, non totem
<glpiana> !formatiproprietari | kajino
<ubot-it> kajino: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<nicotano> kajino, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<kajino> senza dubbio. in totem però c'è il plugin per cercare i video da youtube. flash ho installato gia quello "partner" il 10 (disponibile nei pacchetti)
<kajino> ed anche le restricted extras
<kajino> 10.3.183.7-0maverick1 (adobe-flashplugin)
<kajino> è che mi piacerebbe poter usare la scaletta per youtube. quindi mi chiedo se ci sia un modo x far funzionare totem o un altro progamma
<jester-> kajino: youtubbo & co funzano col flash
<jester-> centrano un tubbo i palyer normali
<jester-> player
<kajino> e alora perchè mettono il plugin per utubbo in totem? :)
<jester-> kajino: metti flashplugin-installer
<jester-> e te lo vedi colfirefox
<kajino> ho gia il flash quello proprietario per giunta :D
<kajino> e me li vedo gia con firefox
<kajino> però se c'è una cosa la curiosità di usarla e farla funzionare è troppo grossa
<jester-> kajino: quindi?
<kajino> che era bello vedere i video di utub nella scaletta di totem
<jester-> kajino: presuppone che ti scarichi il video .flv
<jester-> o te drovet vlc
<kajino> ma secondo me il plugin di totem per vedere youtube invece integra il flash all'interno di totem. è più sensato che scaricare il flv... ma è solo una curiosità.. se funzionasse sarebbe utile.. anche perche minitube non funziona manco
<momi> ragazzi aiuto, non riesco ad installare xubuntu. durante l'installazione il pc si blocca
<momi> ho rpovato con la versione alternate
<momi> ma nulla
<momi> sto provando adesso con la versione minimale ma è sempre lentissimo
<jester-> momi: si blocca in che senso
<momi> ci mette ore e ore per installare
<kajino> bellino assai xubuntu, che cosa si blocca? (la minimal te la sconsiglio è più un macello che altro, la alternate va meglio)
<momi> per esempio ieri sera era al 2% l'ho lasciato acceso durante la notte e stamattina era ancora al 2%
<momi> quella che si è bloccata è proprio l'alternate
<momi> ora sto provando con la minimal
<nicotano>  momi hai controllato md5sum del file iso scaricato?
<momi> sisi
<momi> è giusta
<jester-> momi: sa di cd con errori
<glpiana> momi, al 2% cioè? che processo sta facendo?
<kajino> magari è rovinato il cd, hai provato a farlo da usb (anche se 1.0)
<nicotano> momi hai masterizzato immagine a bassa velocità
<kajino> ho installato xubuntu alternate su pc con win95 °_°
<nicotano> momi, su che macchina vuoi installare
<momi> si ho controllato md5sum , ho masterizzato a 4x (la piu  bassa velocità)
<momi> ho un pc con 256 MB di rma
<momi> ram
<kajino> prova da usb e prova xubuntu10.10 e non 11.04
<nicotano> momi, cd verginne solo r
<momi> sì, verginissimo .-ùd
<momi> :-)
<nicotano> momi, spazio su disco ?
<kajino> (la alternate va anche con 128mbram :D )
<momi> xubuntu 10.10 è meno pesante?
<momi> lo spazio c'è... 32 Giga
<kajino> hai voglia, te ne bastano 3 :P cmq si è meno pesante, e ti ripeto, prova l'istallazione da usb.
<momi> forse è il lettore CD che non va bene, anche se non so come si faccia a caricare l'immagine sulal penna
<kajino> c'è un programmino apposito aspè te lo linko
<momi> come si fa l'installazione da usb?
<momi> grazie
<glpiana> kajino, la live con 256 mega non gli andrà mai nemmeno da usb
<nicotano> momi, fai una usb con unetbootin, c'è anche per wiondows se occorre
<kajino> mica live glpiana la alternate da usb
<momi> ci sto capendo poco :-)
<momi> cosa sarebbe la live?
<glpiana> kajino, e dubito che un pc con 256 mega di ram abbia boot con usb
<kajino> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<massimo18> :)
<momi> infatti il mio pc non prende boot da usb
<kajino> glpiana l'ho installato da usb su un 128ram ^^;;
<jester-> momi: dove la scarichi la iso
<glpiana> kajino, segui
<momi> la scarico dal link della guida di ubuntu
<glpiana> !release | momi da qui?
<ubot-it> momi da qui?: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<kajino> momi,  la live è l'istallazione da guigrafica figa (come se avviassi il programma senza installarlo) se non hai la possibilità da bootare da usb (e lo vedi dalla configurazione del bios) è meglio del cd :D
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> kajino, si può sapere cosa stai dicendo?
<jester-> ma quante controsioni
<massimo18> kajino: scusa se te lo dico ma non ho capito quello che hai scritto
<nicotano> momi scarica da http://www.xubuntu.org/getubuntu#natty
<jester-> se non installa i casi sono due o poca ram o non ha montato / o cd bacato
<jester-> anzi 3
<kajino> eh, scusate :( ...tradotto: se si può fare il boot da usb è meglio installarlo da usb in versione alternate (non live, ovviamente)
<glpiana> kajino, sì, ma ha detto che non ha boot da cd
<nicotano> kajino, ha detto che non boota da usb
<jester-> kajino: poi ci spieghi la logica: meglio usb
<kajino> non rischi che il cd è fatto male o che il lettore è vecchio e non lo legga
<glpiana> momi, ora, scarica dal link che ti ho indicato io o quello di nicotano, la versione alternate, visto che hai 256 mega di ram.
<glpiana> momi, prima di masterizzare ocntrolla md5sum
<glpiana> !md5 | momi
<ubot-it> momi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<momi> ho scaricato proprio ieri sera la versione alternate
<momi> dal link che hai indicato tu
<momi> ho controllato anche  md5sum
<glpiana> momi, controlla md5sum. se è corretto masterizzalo a bassa velocità
<momi> ed è tutto ok
<momi> ho pure fatto a bassa velocità
<momi> solo che è lentissimo
<jester-> momi: che tipo di installazione hai scelto
<glpiana> momi, altra cosa che puoi fare, al boot da cd, controlla il cd. e già che ci sei fai anche un test della ram
<momi> ripeto stamattina stava ancora al 2%
<jester-> momi: e che tipo di oc hai
<jester-> pc
<kajino> (e,secondo il mio contorto parere,  usa la 10.10)
<momi> ho un pc con 256 di ram
<jester-> se hai un archibugio invece di un pc sarebbe normale
<glpiana> momi, processore?
<momi> ho controllato il cd su un altro pc , ho fatto "controlla errori cd" ed è tutto ok
<momi> intel pentium 4
<glpiana> momi, e il disco come è messo? ha su altri sistemi?
<momi> si avevi altri sistemi
<momi> ma quando ho installato il nuvo mi ha chiesto di cancellarli mi sa
<glpiana> momi, ma in che fase dell'installazione si blocca?
<momi> *avevo altri sistemi
<momi> si blocca molto spesso, sembra strano ma per "stimolarlo" quando la schermata di ferma devo premere ripetutamente il tasto invio e poi riparte
<momi> stanotte si è bloccato nella fase in cui dice "selezione del software da installare"
<glpiana> momi, hai detto che si ferma al 2%. al 2% cosa corrisponde? cosa c'è scritto sotto la barra?
<glpiana> ecco
<jester-> momi: prova di giorno
<momi> provato di giorno e notte, si blocca
<glpiana> momi, quindi dopo il partizionamento e la formattazione delle partizioni, giusto?
<momi> ora non mi ricordo cosa c'era scritto sotto la barra
<jester-> magari la notte col buoi ha paura
<glpiana> lol
<momi> sì esatto
<momi> :-ùd
<momi> :-D
<momi> dopo il partizionamento
<glpiana> momi, quando usi la alternate gli dici di scaricare aggiornamenti da internet?
<momi> certo
<nicotano> momi, se ti è possibile, scarica una immagine iso di lubuntu e vedi se si installa, forse hai problemi di ram
<glpiana> momi, e la connessione è configurata correttamente? se vai in un'altra tty pinga?
<jester-> momi: al partizionamento cosa scegli
<jester-> e lasci disabilitato scarica aggiornamenti durante installazione?
<momi> per esempio ora sto installando da minimale e di è bloccato al 5% su caricamento componenti aggiungtivi
<momi> sì la connessione è corretta
<glpiana> momi, hai provato a fare l'installazione senza fargli scaricare nulla?
<jester-> momi: se non rispondi si capisce un cass
<jester-> momi: al partizionamento cosa scegli
<momi> mi sto perdendo ragazzi scusate
<jester-> e 4
<momi> al parizionamento... non mi ricordo precisamente cosa ho scelto
<momi> cosa dovrei scegliere
<jester-> momi:  aaah vai a caso
<jester-> manco leggi
<momi> no, leggo
<momi> mi sa che mi sono basato su quanto diceva la guida
<jester-> quindi devi scegliere qualcosa
<jester-> o batty enter e basta
<jester-> momi: ci metti sono linux?
<jester-> o c'è winzoz e vorresti un dual boot
<momi> mi sono basato sulla guida, adesso la li9nko
<momi> c'è una versione precedente di ubuntu e che andava lentissima e ci volevo mettere xubuntu
<jester-> momi: se non dici che hai fatto e come vorresti installare la guida serve a una cippa
<momi> paradossalmente ubuntu 11.04 riesco ad installarlo, anche se è pesantissimo ma xubuntu non si carica
<momi> ti linko la guida
<jester-> momi: eddai
<jester-> momi: dobbiamo supporre che trolli?
<momi> trolloù'
<momi> ??
<jester-> momi: rimetti l'alternate e al partizionamento scegli: usa l'intero disco
<momi> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Generale#download
<kajino> xubuntu ha dei problemi con le acpi in alcuni sistemi, su un portatile ho dovuto fare i salti mortali, ma dopo averlo istallato (stallava continuamente)
<momi> questa è la guida che ho preso come punto di riferimento
<jester-> momi: rimetti l'alternate e al partizionamento scegli: usa l'intero disco
<jester-> momi: rimetti l'alternate e al partizionamento scegli: usa l'intero disco
<jester-> momi: rimetti l'alternate e al partizionamento scegli: usa l'intero disco
<FloodBotIt1> jester-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<momi> cmq mi sa che ho scelto proprio di usare l'intero disco
<kajino> glpiana,  mi sa che una nontte me l'hai risolto proprio tu il problema grazie ad amici di archlinux
<glpiana> momi, alla richiesta relativa al proxy lasci in bianco?
<glpiana> !chat | kajino
<ubot-it> kajino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<momi> cmq, ripeto ora che faccio mente locale mi sa che ho scelto di usare l'intero disco
<momi> certo lascio in biaco
<momi> ripeto ho seguito la guida
<momi> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Generale#download
<glpiana> momi, sì ma la guida spiega anche le varie possibilità. hai seguito le figure della guida vuoi dire?
<momi> esatto
<momi> sai qual è la cosa strana? che ubuntu 11.04 riesco a farlo partire... cioè riesco ad installarlo
<momi> è vero che va lentissimo ma lameno ho qualcosa
<glpiana> momi, prima ti ho chiesto se hai già provato a non fargli scaricare niente. che mi rispondi?
<momi> che significa che trollo?
<momi> non ho provato
<glpiana> momi, allora prova. poi se ne riparla
<momi> quindi devo provare a non fargli scaricare nulla?
<glpiana> momi, esatto
<momi> quidni devo rimettere l'alternate
<momi> ora per esempio sto installando con minimale ma si è bloccato al 5%
<glpiana> momi, alternate, controllo del cd e poi intero disco e via così
<momi> e non faccio scaricare nulla
<glpiana> momi, sì, l'hai già scritto questo
<momi> ok
<momi> speriamo bene
<momi> ma provo con xubuntu 11.04
<momi> ?
<momi> ok con versioni precedenti?
<jester-> e non pensare che xfce sia poi tanto più svelto di gnome, o ci metti puppylinux o lento rimane
<glpiana> momi, sì, la alternate per la minimal non esiste
<momi> o con versioni precedenti?
<glpiana> momi, 11.04
<glpiana> momi, e non fargli scaricare nemmeno il supporto per la lingua
<momi> quindi tu pensi che il problema risieda nello scaricare gli aggiornamenti da internet. Ma se non scarico gli aggiornamenti da internet in fase di installazione come faccio poi ad avere la lingua italiana?
<glpiana> momi, ci pensi dopo agli aggiornamenti e alla lingua
<glpiana> momi, vedi se riesci ad installare il sistema così com'è. poi te la meni dopo
<momi> quindi faccio prima se stacco il cavetto lan
<momi> :-)
<nicotano> momi, imposta subito italiano per la tastiera il resto dopo
<glpiana> momi, come credi, ma non è necessario
<momi> ok seguo il tuo consiglio
<momi> grazie dei suggerimenti... so che ci vuole pazienza :-d e ne avete
<momi> solo un'ultima domanda: esiste un sistema ancora piu' leggero di xubuntu?
<glpiana> momi, lubuntu, come consigliava nicotano
<momi> ma lubuntu non è in italiano
<momi> o erro?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> erri
<momi> mi cheide sempre quindi di scaricare il pacchetto in italiano e l'installazione è simile e xubuntu?
<jester-> è in siculo, lo dice il nome: lu buntu
<glpiana> momi, esattamente
<glpiana> jester-, lol
<massimo18> lol
<glpiana> momi, e se non te lo chiede lo fai dopo
<nicotano> momi installa uguale imposti prima tastiera it poi finita installazione pacchetto lingua
<momi> ok
<momi> raga
<momi> grazie mille, adesso provo con l'alternate senza internet poi vi faccio sapere... nel caso provo con lubuntu
<glpiana> ola
<momi> ragazzi ho chiesto aiuto una mezzoretta fa,perchè non riesco ad installare xubuntu (il mio pc si blocca) mi sono statai dati alcuni consigli (non scaricare i pacchetti tramite internet durante lì'installazion) ma ancora nulla... il pc si blocca durante l'installazione
<momi> nessuno può aiutarmi
<momi> ?
<samba_> momi, io ti leggo adesso
<glpiana> momi, hai fatto il controllo del cd e della ram all'avvio del disco?
<samba_> se mi prometti che ci metti il massimo dell'impegno :) ci riproviamo
<momi> lo prometto, massimo impegno grazie ragazzi... allora il controllo del cd con il md5sum l'ho fatto , il controlla della ram sarebbe "controlla errori sul disco"?
<glpiana> samba_, te la riassumo: cd alternate (causa scarsa ram), gli si blocca al 2% dell'installazione pacchetti
<samba_> quanta ram?
<glpiana> momi, no, quello è il controllo del disco (che comunque dovresti fare)
<glpiana> samba_, 256
<momi> ora che ho tolto la rete, come mi era stato detto si è bloccato pure prima
<glpiana> momi, ramtest intendo
<samba_> e questo è male
<glpiana> momi, dove precisamente?
<momi> subito dopo controlla dell'harware, componenti hardware
<momi> coem si fa il controlla della ram?
<glpiana> momi, controlla il disco e poi la ram e poi torna a riferire
<momi> come controllo la ram?
<glpiana> momi, una delle voci dell'elenco che ti appare all'avio del cd è il ram test
<samba_> l'installazione come la fa grafica o testuale?
<glpiana> samba_, per forza testuale
<momi> ok
<samba_> quale xubuntu ?
<samba_> 11.04 o 10.04 ?
<momi> sto facendo il test della memoria, ora che ho visto la schermata mi sono ricordato che l'ho fatto una settimana fa ed era tutto ok. ora sto riprovando a farlo mentre parlo con voi
<momi> 11.04
<samba_> questo è male
<samba_> prova la 10.04
<samba_> la 11 ciuccia ram a bestia
<glpiana> samba_, perchè, di grazia?
<glpiana> bah
<momi> però non riesco a svelarmi questo arcano: come mai riesco ad installare ubuntu 11.04 (anche se è molto pesante per i miei 256 MB di ram) ma non riesco a installare xubuntu?
<glpiana> momi, sei sicuro che md5 sia a posto?
<samba_> ubuntu la provi ad installare graficamente?
<momi> sicurissimo come la morte :-D
<glpiana> samba_, ha 256 mega di ram. non può
<glpiana> momi, dopo il ram test controlla l'integrità del supporto
<momi> l'ho controllato e confrontato con la lista della guida
<samba_> io momi ti direi di provare a scaricare xubuntu 10.04
<momi> l'integrità del cd dici?
<glpiana> momi, sì
<samba_> è una Long Term Support io la uso e va alla grande
<momi> allora se controllo l'integrità del supporto con il pc sul quale tento di installare xubuntu si blocca, se invece controllo il cd con un altro pc ( questo da cui vi sto scrivendo) lo fa e dice che è tutto ok
<glpiana> momi, allora al pc su cui installi non piace quel supporto
<momi> cmq provo anche  con la versione 10.04 sono disperato non riesco a venirne a capo
<momi> ok e visto che non gli piace che devo fare? :-D
<glpiana> momi, io rimasterizzerei 11.04 su un altro supporto, magari uguale a quello su cui avevi messo ubuntu
<momi> è lo stesso
<momi> sempre cd verbatim
<glpiana> momi, allora porova semplicemente a masterizzarne  un altro
<samba_> momi, se è un fisso ed hai la possibilità cambia il lettore CD
<glpiana> momi, se puoi a bassa velocità, qualcuno lo consiglia
<momi> no, è un vecchio portatile
<samba_> :(
<momi> ho masterizzato a 4 x
<samba_> e il cd va in un altro pc vero ?
<momi> poi la cosa strana è che durante l'installazione si blocca e devo premere ripetutamente il tasto return
<glpiana> momi, e quello di ubuntu come lo avevi masterizzato?
<momi> si
<momi> il cd su un altro pc va benissimo
<momi> quello di ubuntu l'ho masterizzato sempre con lo stesso metodo
<glpiana> momi, vabbè, io riproverei. lo so che si spreca un cd eventualmente, ma proverei
<momi> controllo md5sum masterizzo a 4 x sempre su cd verbatim
<momi> avrò masterizzato almeno 4 cd sempre con xubuntu
<glpiana> momi, non è che è un rscrivibile?
<momi> che cazzo di sfiga... eppure ci sarà una motivazione!!!!!!!!!!
<glpiana> momi, allora frena, e recupera una iso da qui
<glpiana> !release | momi
<ubot-it> momi: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<momi> no no, non è CD-RW è un nromale CD-R
<momi> ma sono diverse da quelle scaricate dal sito della guida?
<glpiana> momi, stessa roba, ma piglia da lì che è meglio
<glpiana> a tra un po'
<momi> ok
<momi> un'idea: e se installassi prima ubuntu visto che ci riesco e poi installassi xubuntu??
<jester-> momi: poi installi xubuntu-desktop
<jester-> e scegli al login la sessione
<momi> quindi una volta installato ubuntu 11.04 vado sul gestore pacchetti e installo il programma xubuntu-desktop e si trasmorma in xubuntu?
<jester-> momi: poi avrai sia gnome che xfce
<jester-> momi: la gnocco è sempre quella, cambia solo il vestito
<jester-> la gnocca*
<momi> quindi mi andrà lo stesso lento
<momi> come mi va ubuntu, ma almeno quello mi va!
<jester-> momi: dovrebbe essere un po più spedito
<momi> ma non è che sbaglio qualcosa a scaricare il file? io per esempio scarico xubuntu di qua http://xubuntu.org/getubuntu
<jester-> momi: e pure lubuntu ci puoi mettere
<momi> scarico la versione 11.04, codename Natty Narwhal. (Latest stable release).
<momi> è questa quella giusta o devo usare la successiva?
<momi> cioè 10.04, codename Lucid Lynx, includes Long Term Support.
<glpiana> la 11.04 è successiva alla 10.04
<momi> quindi va bene la 11.04
<glpiana> s'
<glpiana> sì*
<momi> cmq credo che sia un problema di immagine cd perchè se fosse un problema di ram e di altro non si spiegherebbe come mai ubuntu riesco ad installarlo
<momi> quindi se provassi con uan vecchia versione di ubuntu? tipo la 8?
<glpiana> momi, non è più supportata. se proprio devi provarne una vecchia prendi la 10.04 che ha ancora supporto
<momi> se nemmeno questa funziona... mi arrendo
<momi> oppure posso provare con lubuntu in italiano, ma non sono riuscito a trovare il link
<glpiana> momi, questa te l'ho già spiegata prima
<momi> mi hai detto che lubuntu è in italiano ma non sono riuscito a trovarlo
<momi> potresti linkare per piacere?
<glpiana> momi, no, ti ho detto che alla lingua ci pensi dopo l'installazione
<momi> ok ma non ho trovato proprio l'iso di lubuntu
<momi> neho trovata una ma il md5sum non corrispondeva
<momi> quindi dove posso trovare il link
<glpiana> momi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<momi> grazie mille
<momi> un'altra idea... visto che ubuntu mi funziona e xubuntu no, posso installare ubuntu alternate invece che xubuntu alternate
<momi> no-?
<glpiana> momi, puoi fare quel che vuoi in realtà
<momi> tu che ne pensi?
<glpiana> momi, come risultato finale è indifferente
<momi> dove posso trovare ubuntu alternate?
<glpiana> momi, il fatto che tu riesca a mettere ubuntu e non xubuntu da cd invece ti da automaticamente la risposta
<glpiana> !release | momi sempre lì
<ubot-it> momi sempre lì: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<momi> appunto il fatto che io riesca a mettere ubuntu e non xubuntu significa che al mio pc è antipatico proprio xubuntu
<glpiana> momi, metti ubuntu. aggiorni. poi metti xubuntu-desktop
<momi> metto sempre ubuntu alternate intendi vero?
<glpiana> momi, con 256 mega di ram sei obbligato a usare la alternate
<glpiana> momi, ma quante volte bisogna ripetersi?
<momi> lo so, ma forse non ero stato chiaro io prima; io ubuntu 11.04 addirittura lo installo nella versione desktop non nell'alternate (ovviamente come ho già detto va lento) mentre xubuntu non va nemmeno nell'alternate
<momi> cmq facendo il test della RAM ho scoperto che non ho 256 ma 510, tempo fa forse ho fatto aggiungere un baco
<momi> un banco
<glpiana> momi, allora installa ubuntu come vuoi. poi aggiorni, poi metti xubuntu-desktop
<momi> ok merci
<bobbybong> ndrei a farmi l'aperitivo
<bobbybong> sudsate
<enzotib> vai pure :)
<Perkins> Buonasera a tutti. Dopo aver testato wudi in Xp sono pronto per l'installazione completa di Ubuntu 11.04. Posso installarlo su una partizione NTFS di 40 Gb? Qual'è la dimensione della partizione consigliata? Intendo fare il Dual-Booting con Windows XP che è già installato su un altro HD. grazie
<jester-> Perkins: ext4 come filesystem e per il dual boot ci pensa l'installer ma prima disinstalla la wubi dentro a winzoz
<Perkins> jester: xp è installato su un altro HD partizionato in 2. sul secondo HD che altre 2 partizioni vorrei installare ubuntu. posso lasciare intatti i dati della prima partizione dell'HD dove installerei ubuntu?
<jester-> Perkins: basta che l'hd sia nel pc
<Perkins> si
<Perkins> entrambi sono interni
<Perkins> 2 hd 4 partizioni
<jester-> l'installer farà il dual boot
<Perkins> qundi devo solo salvare i dati della partizione dove andrà ubuntu
<jester-> Perkins: logico visto che la farai formattare ext4
<jester-> Perkins: usare come ext4, formattare, montare come /
<Perkins> grazie jester mi metto subito al lavoro. il termine winzoz mi piace xD
<Perkins> Fester: non avevo fatto una precisazione. HD per ubuntu è controllato da controller interno e-sata2. non ci sono problemi?
<Perkins> correggo Jester
<jester-> Perkins: no problem per data2
<jester-> sata2
<Perkins> mi sembra di capire che il Cd ubuntu faccia +- tutto in automatico
<jester-> Perkins: per il bootloader si ma poi devi fare manuale (altro) per installare su una precsa partizione
<Holden> Perkins, la procedura è guidata e anche abbastanza intuitiva, ma se hai dati importanti fai comunque il backup
<Perkins> ok grazie mille Jester ti auguro una buona serata
<Perkins> back up di tutte 4 le partizioni?
<Perkins> Holden
<Holden> Perkins, beh, di tutte 4 magari no, ma se proprio vuoi metterti al sicuro almeno delle cose importanti
<Perkins> Holden: mi suggerisci di fare il backup di tutte 4 le partizioni?
<Perkins> ok
<Perkins> scusa se ho replicato
<Holden> Perkins, basta fare attenzione quando partizioni
<Perkins> scrivevo mentre è arrivata a risposta
<Perkins> ok grazie anche a te Holden e buona serata
<Holden> Perkins, ciao
<ptux> salve a tutti, ho una stampante multifunzione lexmark impact s305 la stampante funziona, lo scanner non viene riconosciuto.
<ptux> qualcuno in grado di aiutarmi?
<Fra> yo :3
<Fra123> c'è nessuno? °-°
<jester-> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Fra123> uhm ok, dovrei togliere ubuntu da questo computer perchè lo deve prendere mio padre che stressa per windows e mettermi ubuntu sull'altro pc, per la questione di mettere ubuntu sull'altro tutto ok, ma toglierlo da quì non ci riesco anche perchè all'avvio il boot del cd parte ma quando mi dice premi un bottone qualsiasi per far avviare il cs, non và. Come se la tastiera non funzionasse fino all'avvio di ubuntu
<jester-> Fra123: sei da linux?
<Fra123> yes
<jester-> Fra123: hai winzoz in dual boot?
<jester-> Fra123: e ubuntu installato su partizione o dentro a winzoz  con wubi
<Fra123> nope, partizione unica
<tizbac> Fra123, allora è facile
<jester-> Fra123: unica?
<Fra123> eh si non ne ho fatte 2 lo levai completamente winzoz xD
<jester-> Fra123: intendi installato supartizione?
<tizbac> Fra123, ah
<jester-> madu
<tizbac> Fra123, tastiera usb?
<Fra123> intendo che non ho 2 partizioni winzoz l'ho proprio tolto
<tizbac> Fra123, capito
<Fra123> no tastiera attacco old school xD
<jester-> come sei messo , hai solo ubuntu o ubutnu + winzoz
<tizbac> e non funziona prima dell'avvio di ubuntu?
<Fra123> solo ubu
<jester-> Fra123:  qundi cosa vorresti fare
<Fra123> accende le luci ma se premo i tasti non manda gli imput fino all'avvio di ubuntu
<Fra123> esempio se premo caps lock non si accende la lucetta
<Fra123> sembra tipo morta
<tizbac> Fra123, prova a cancellare il CMOS
<tizbac> forse è scassato il bios
<jester-> Fra123: non si capisce il problema
<tizbac> di solito succede con le tastiere usb
<tizbac> questa cosa
<tizbac> però boh...
<Fra123> ma altrimenti un altra maniera per far partire una installazione del winzoz a pc avviato? non con wine però poichè mi dice non trova spazio sul disco
<jester-> Fra123: se usb devi abilitare nel bios usb legacy
<tizbac> Fra123, cioè neanche è tanto inerente a ubuntu in particolare questo problema, comunque vedi se qualcuno ti può aiutare lo stesso
<jester-> o la tastiera non va
<Fra123> ma la tastiera ad andare và sennò ora non potrei scrivervi xD
<tizbac> jester-, ha detto che la tastiera è con l'attacco tradizionale
<jester-> Fra123: va una volta caricato un sistema operativo
<tizbac> Fra123, prima dell'avvio del kernel linux è gestita dal bios
<Fra123> esatto
<tizbac> se non riesci neanche ad entrare nel bios
<ShaPunl96> ShaPunk96
<jester-> abilita usb legacy
<tizbac> è un problema della motherboard
<tizbac> <tizbac> Fra123, tastiera usb? <Fra123> no tastiera attacco old school xD
<jester-> tizbac: se non va c'è da scommetter che è usb
<Fra123> si ma non è usb
<tizbac> jester-, hai una fiducia ... lol
<Fra123> non eccedo in genialità ma lo riconosco un attacco USB rettangolare da uno normale circolare xD
<jester-> Fra123: va bè è un problema hw del tuo pc e non ha niente a che vedere con ubuntu
<tizbac> Fra123, resetta il bios
<tizbac> togliendo la batteria da 3v
<tizbac> per qualche minuto
<tizbac> a corrente staccata
<tizbac> se non va ancora cambia tastiera per scongiuarer qualsiasi problema
<tizbac> specifico
<Fra123> faccio qualche prova così allora al massimo a tra poco xD
<virunga> Qualcuno utilizza jdownloader???
<painbrain_w> io ma sarà successo 3 volte. non ti posso essere molto d'aiuto
<bobbybong> virunga, non c'è nei repo
<virunga> bobbybong, lo so che non è nei repo.
<Daniele> Ciao
<Daniele> a tutti
<Daniele> qualcuno mi può aiutare nell'istallazione su un portatile che ha già una versione di linux installata (non so quale)
<Daniele> non mi legge il cd con li file .iso
<bobbybong> ! masterizzare | Daniele
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'masterizzare'
<bobbybong> !iso  | Daniele
<ubot-it> Daniele: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> Daniele: come dire che hai messo il .iso sul cd tal quale?
<Daniele> ho masterizzato un cd vergine con il file .iso su un computer diverso, che ha Windows 7 come sistema operativo
<jester-> Daniele: hai fatto scrivi immagine?
<Daniele> logico
<jester-> Daniele: quindi?
<Daniele> quindi il portatile Acer non mi legge il cd all'avvio
<Daniele> e vado sulla schermata dei OS installato
<jester-> Daniele: non legge il cd perchè non boota da cdrom?
<Daniele> esatto
<painbrain_w> è abilitato il boot da cd?
<Daniele> ho provato anche a mettere il cd come primo boot
<Daniele> yes
<jester-> Daniele: devi settare il bios per avviare da cdrom
<painbrain_w> ok. hai masterizzato alla minima velocità?
<painbrain_w> può capitare se lo fai "a razzo"
<Daniele> però aspetta
<Daniele> mi hai fatto venire un dubbio
<Daniele> forse non l'ho masterizzato come immagine
<painbrain_w> aaaaaaaah ecco
<painbrain_w> questo è un buon motivo per non funzionare :D
<Daniele> inoltre, non ho più cd vergini
<Daniele> bene
<painbrain_w> puoi provarlo con una chiavetta usb
<ranxerox> mettilo su una usb stick
<Daniele> si passa alla chiavetta
<Daniele> come si fa?
<painbrain_w> scaricati unetbootin
<painbrain_w> gli dici che iso e che pendrive. al resto pensa lui
<Daniele> allora, piano, scusa
<painbrain_w> piano? sono due righe :D
<virunga> XD
<Daniele> unetbootin lo scarico sul portatile dove dovrò installare il sistema operativo?
<Daniele> :-)
<painbrain_w> no
<Daniele> lo so che son due righe, ma io sono una cippa completa
<painbrain_w> unetbootin serve per creare una usbstick con il linux che vuoi,
<painbrain_w> quindi O lo fai da dove sei ora
<painbrain_w> o da dove vuoi tu :) (c'è anche per windows,,,)
<jester-> o usando un riscrivibile
<painbrain_w> Daniele, da dove scrivi ora? linux? windows? mac? lavatrice?
<Daniele> Win 7
<jester-> Daniele: hai controllato md5sum della iso?
<Daniele> spiegami i passaggi completi, gentilmente
<Daniele> no
<painbrain_w> ok. vai qui: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ e vai sul bottone scarica per windows
<painbrain_w> installalo e avvialo. semplicemente gli dovrai dire che iso di linux vuoi usare e che chiavetta vuoi usare. sono proprio 3 cose in croce :P
<francesco_superc> qualcuno ha avuto problemi add installare il pacchetto linux-image-2.6.38-11-generic?? Utilizzo Ubuntu 11.04
<Daniele> ci sono un po troppe versioni della 1104
<Daniele> quale dovrò scegliere?
<painbrain_w> tu ne hai gia una scaricata?
<Daniele> sì
<Daniele> 11.04
<painbrain_w> ok. allora seleziona il pallino dov'è scritto diskimage e sfoglia i file per digli qual'è
<Daniele> i386 desktop
<Daniele> eh ma nelle versioni me ne da più di una di 11.04
<painbrain_w> si ok quello è un menu che la scarica per te. siccome ce l'hai gia fai come ho detto io :)
<Daniele> ocche
<Daniele> occhei
<Daniele> lo sto facendo
<Daniele> poi inserisco la chiavetta sul portatile
<Daniele> e...?
<painbrain_w> e sotto gli dici che drive è la tua chiavetta. poi credo sia rimasto solo da premere "ok" :D
<virunga> devi modificare i settings del bios in modo tale da 'boottare' da chiavetta usb
<painbrain_w> si virunga credo che l'abbia gia fatto (così ha detto)
<Daniele> yes
<Daniele> beh, ora mi sa che devo aspettare che mi "flippi" il tutto sulla chiavetta
<Daniele> per ora:
<Mario_> Ciao
<Daniele> Grazie a tutti per la disponibilità
<Daniele> se ci sarete, ci sentiamo fra un momento
<painbrain_w> si. poi la metti, riavvii e fai partire da pennetta
<Daniele> millemila grazie
<painbrain_w> in bocca al lupo
<Mario_> Salve
<Mario_> volevo chiedervi un informazione
 * e-DIO-t è in trepidante attesa.
<painbrain_w> mi accodo
<Mario_> che processo di sviluppo adotta la comunità di Ubuntu per sviluppare Ubuntu
<Mario_> tra quelli conosciuti in letteratura
<Mario_> quale si avvicina
<Mario_> a quello di Ubuntu?
<painbrain_w> wow che domandone :|
<painbrain_w> supporto tecnico si ma così mi sa che andiamo oltre :)
<jester-> Mario_:  chiedi in #ubuntu-it-dev
<Mario_> ok
<Mario_> grazie
<painbrain_w> ero curioso della risposta in -dev ma è bloccato l'accesso :(
<jester-> serve avere il nick registrato
<weltall> così se rompi fuori :P
 * weltall scappa
<Mario_> riporto quello che mi dicono
<painbrain_w> grazie 1000 :)
<Mario_> se mi rispondono :)
<painbrain_w> condizione essenziale direi ^.^
<GiambalaGiambala> Mario_, prova a chiedere anche in #ubuntu-dev
<Mario_> ok provo anche li
<painbrain_w> ma, di grazia, quali sono i processi di sviluppo secondo la letteratura?
<Mario_> waterfall model , quelli a spirale ecc.
<Mario_> quelli che studiamo nei libri insomma
<painbrain_w> ok. è un campo che non conosco assolutamente. mi dai qualche indizio? c'è qualche wiki riassuntivo online di cui tu abbia il link=
<Mario_> puoi partire da qui
<Mario_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_development_process
<painbrain_w> thanks
<Brutus-> raccolta dei requisiti, progettazione, implementazione, test
<Mario_> sicuramente si userà un processo di sviluppo personalizzato
<Mario_> volevo capire però a quale si avvicina
<francesco_superc> qualcuno ha avuto problemi add installare il pacchetto linux-image-2.6.38-11-generic?? Utilizzo Ubuntu 11.04
<jester-> Mario_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<jester-> r
<jester-> r
<jester-> francesco_superc: installato da upgrade normale
<francesco_superc> jester-, si dal gestore aggiornamenti
<Mario_> ma Iteration Planning  per cosa sta?
<jester-> francesco_superc: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<painbrain_w> boh. è una domanda per il -dev :)
<francesco_superc> jester-, adesso provo
<painbrain_w> buona serata a tutti :)
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<francesco_superc> jester-, niente mi da' sempre lo stesso errore: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/682794/
<Steeler> Se uno entra con le credenziali ad un sito, poi senza fare il logout va in un altro sito e poi torna sul sito le credenziali, si trova disconnesso perché il server che appoggia quel sito ha dato ping ?
<jester-> francesco_superc: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.38-11-generic.postinst
<jester-> e riprova
<Fra123> ç_ç
<Fra123> non sò se ci sono ancora quelli di prima, coomunque eventualmente no ripeto. Non riesco ad avviare il cd di windows 7 come start boot all'avvio, ho 1 unica partizione con ubuntu
<jester-> Fra123: centra un tubo ubunto se il pc non ti avvia il cd
<xfce> ragazzi Xubuntu 11.10 la posso già istallare anche se è beta?????
<jester-> xfce: si ma non c'è supporeto
<xfce> si aggiorna lo stesso vero????
<jester-> supporto*
<Fra123> ok ma magari se riuscissi a creare una partizione, ci infilo windows e poi levo ubuntu no?
<xfce> in che senso...tanto ho un problema e mi sa devo reistallare quindi
<xfce> x supporto intendi repository????
<xfce> fa capire
<francesco_superc> jester-, grazie mille. Mi hai salvato da un piallaggio sicuro ;)
<jester-> Fra123: prova ad avviare il cdrom con dentro una live ubuntu
<xfce> eiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Fra123> che è una live ubuntu? xD
<xfce> jester e mi rispondi????
<jester-> Fra123: la iso di ubuntu masterizzata
<jester-> xfce: si aggiorna normale ma se hai problemi qui non si da supporto per alpha e beta
<xfce> si questo lo so....voglio solo sapere se farebbe aggiornamenti poi tutto li
<jester-> Fra123: il senso sarebbe che se parte la live ubuntu è il cd winzoz ad essere sminchiato
<Fra123> ah no no il cd è apposto
<Fra123> l'ho installato ieri sul pc di un amico
<Fra123> minchia in 24 ore non può èssersi sfondato
<xfce> Repository basta cambiare e mettere oniric vero?????
<jester-> xfce: hai la 11'04'
<jester-> ?
<xfce> si
<xfce> Ovvio
<jester-> xfce: alt-f2 scrivi update-manager -d
<xfce> ma dato devo reistallare che ho fatto casino tantovale  reistallare
<jester-> xfce: o installa da capo
<xfce> si,ma meglio reistalli tutto so come si fa dimmi dei repository
<xfce> infatti istallo da capo
<xfce> repository basta Onirich vero?????
<jester-> xfce: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Alpha3
<xfce> se buonanotte....non'ò tempo rispondimi a quello
<jester-> xfce: update-manager -d si arrangia da solo
<xfce> VOGLIO REISTALLARE....i repository devo modificare mettendo oniric finale vero?????
<bobbybong> neanche in italiano si sanno esprimere
<drugantibus> ciao a tutti ho controllato con gparted le mie partizioni: tra le altre ho due aree di swap una di 4.7 gb non attiva e una di circa 1 gb attiva....come faccio a rendere attiva quella di 4.7 gb?????
<jester-> non è nuovo come troll
<jester-> drugantibus: la metti in /etc/fstab
<drugantibus> cioè?
<drugantibus> mi spieghi meglio per favore..?
<drugantibus> ...grazie
<jester-> drugantibus: cioè cambi uuid
<jester-> drugantibus: lo trovi con sudo blkid /dev/sdxy
<drugantibus> mi spieghi i passaggi per favore?
<jester-> drugantibus: che sdsticazz è la swap da 4 gighi
<drugantibus> ??????
<jester-> drugantibus: sd?
<jester-> drugantibus: in gparted lo vedi
<drugantibus> sda5
<jester-> drugantibus: sudo blkid /dev/SDA5
<drugantibus> SDA5 maiuscolo?
<jester-> drugantibus: gksu gedit /etc/fstab e cambi uuid alla swap
<jester-> drugantibus: minuscolo
<drugantibus> ok
<drugantibus> ho aperto fstab con: gksu gedit /etc/fstab .....e ora?
<drugantibus> http://pastebin.com/dRNCAuiA
<jester-> drugantibus: sudo blkid /dev/sda5
<jester-> drugantibus: cambi uuid= alla riga 11
<drugantibus> http://pastebin.com/x9reuE25
<drugantibus> cambio il codice e lascio la scritta "none"..?
<jester-> drugantibus: riga 11 cambi in
<jester-> UUID=87677f71-74fa-4c6f-8772-4476a381c276
<drugantibus> none e swap li lascio?
<jester-> certo
<drugantibus> grazie jester....
<drugantibus> devo riavviare per render effettive le modifiche?...perchè ho rilanciato gparted ma è tutto come prima...
<jester-> drugantibus: si
<drugantibus> grazie....
<drugantibus> ciao...
<tony87> ciao
<tony87> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<bobbybong> ! qualcuno | tony87
<ubot-it> tony87: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Devidino> bobbybong,  l'hai spaventato se ne è andato senza nemmeno chiedere , si vede che non gli interessava :)
<bobbybong> sarà stato timido
<stefano80> ciao a tutti, mysqldump -u root -p nome_database > nomedatabase.sql, mi da errore di sintassi e non trovo nulla sulla guida a cui rimanda... ma dove la trovo in internet ce ne sono di esempi e nessuno mi è stato d'aiuto
<enzotib> stefano80: errore di sintassi sulla riga di comando?
<stefano80> enzotib, si
<enzotib> stefano80: cosa dice esattamente
<stefano80> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/682856/
<stefano80> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/682857/ credo che quello di prima non si legga
<e-DIO-t> ma dopo -p non c'andrebbe la password?
<stefano80> e-DIO-t, mmmmh ora vedo
<enzotib> anch'io pensavo quello
<e-DIO-t> eh per lo meno -u$user -p$password, per quanto riguarda mysql
<enzotib> stefano80: prova a mettere --password
<e-DIO-t> mysqldump non ricordo, al piu' guardo su qualche script
<stefano80> enzotib, ok
<enzotib> oppure niente, dovrebbe chiederla
<e-DIO-t> eh ma se c'è >
<e-DIO-t> lo stdout va a > file
<e-DIO-t> o no?
<enzotib> sì
<e-DIO-t> eh e quindi la richiesta di password la' resta....
<e-DIO-t> [sempre tutto senza fare prove, che stavo giocando (aka sto su uindovs)]
<enzotib> e-DIO-t: se il programma è scaltro, capisce la differenza tra tty e stdout
<e-DIO-t> mysqldump è scaltro?
<enzotib> e non lo so
<e-DIO-t> spe' v
<e-DIO-t> mi connetto n'attimo in uffitio e vedo :P
<enzotib> e-DIO-t: sudo per esempio è sclatro
<enzotib> scaltro*
<e-DIO-t> mmmh
<enzotib> e-DIO-t: come minimo, anticipando che su stdout va altro, il prompt per la password dovrebbe mandarlo su stderr
<e-DIO-t> a me la chiede la password infatti
<enzotib> e-DIO-t: senza -p e senza --password?
<e-DIO-t> con -p e senza password
<e-DIO-t> stessa sintassi di stefano di cui sopra
<enzotib> uhm, quindi?
<e-DIO-t> mmh
<e-DIO-t> spe
<e-DIO-t> simile
<e-DIO-t> non uguale
<FloodBotIt1> e-DIO-t: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<e-DIO-t> no, pure con la sintassi uguale funge
<stefano80>  e come prima
<e-DIO-t> quindi ...boh! Errore di sintassi facendo il dump mai visto :D
<stefano80> non funge, le sto provando tutte, almeno credo
<enzotib> stefano80: versione?
<stefano80> enzotib, 5.1.54-1ubuntu4
<enzotib> stefano80: mysqldump --version
<stefano80> enzotib, mysqldump  Ver 10.13 Distrib 5.1.54, for debian-linux-gnu (i686)
<enzotib> stefano80: hai provato con --password?
<stefano80> enzotib, ho provato cosi: mysqldump --user=root --password=mia_pass rubrica > rubrica.sql;
<enzotib> stefano80: e omettendo =mia_pass ?
<stefano80> enzotib, sempre stesso errore
<Devidino> vado gente ci sentiamo
<enzotib> stefano80: non so
<enzotib> stefano80: il
<enzotib> stefano80: il nome del db è correto, sì?
<enzotib> corretto*
<stefano80> enzotib, si
<stefano80> enzotib, grazie continuerò a spulciare google
<e-DIO-t> stefano80, accettalo: dio ti odia e non devi fare il dump di quel db :D
<stefano80> e-DIO-t, :D
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<e-DIO-t> stefano tanto per
<e-DIO-t> ma senza mysqldump [ovvero con mysql -u l'utentediprima -p ] riesci a entrare/vedere il db dicui vuoi fare il dump?
<e-DIO-t> per quanto non credo sia un problema di permessi, altrimenti t'avrebbe dato n'errore diverso :D
<stefano80> e-DIO-t, è andata, e l'errore era mio, come quando cerchi il mazzo di chiavi che sta sulla tavola e non lo vedi. Il dump lo facevo dal prompt di mysql. E per stavolta facciamoci una risata a quest'ora
<e-DIO-t> ... :D
<e-DIO-t> vabbe' :P
<enzotib> te possino
<stefano80> ahia haihiiii
<stefano80> e mi sa che vado a dormire
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> volevo chiedervi una cosa
<cristian_c> dove posso trovare i log di acpid?
<cristian_c> ho cercato nella documentazione del driver acer-wmi
<cristian_c> ma non ho trovato nulla di rilevante
<cristian_c> non ho trovato nulla che potesse essere riconducibile alla possibilità che acer-wmi possa impedire di loggare acpi nei file di log
<cristian_c> voi sapete qualcosa in merito?
<stefano80> ciao a tutti
<skydive> ciao a tutti
<skydive> ho sempre problemi con il touchpad ps/2 di synaptic
<skydive> chi mi aiuta ad abilitare shm config?
<cristian_c> skydive, sul wiki cos'è scritto?
<skydive> ciao cristian. come faccio a vedere il wiki
<cristian_c> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<skydive> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad qui mi dice che devo abilitare shmconfig, ma non ci riesco
<cristian_c> skydive, è un po' vecchia come guida
<skydive> o meglio, riesco ad aprire il file di configurazione, ma tutte le righe che dovrebbero esserci, nel mio file non ci sono, ho provato a inserirle manualmente, ma poi ho dovuto riavviare ubuntu in versione grafica, per annullare le modifiche e così è ripartio
<cristian_c> CategoryDaRevisionare
<cristian_c> l'ho detto
<skydive> non riesco a trovare nessuno che sia in grado di risolvermi il problema!!
<cristian_c> si deve fare anche da autodidatta :D
<cristian_c> in realta è questo il file (xorg.conf), no?
<skydive> parecchie cose sono riuscito a farle, ma a questa proprio non riesco a trovare rimedio
<skydive> è mai possibile che ho solo io questo problema?
<cristian_c> dipende da cosa hai fatto
<skydive> per ora riguardo al touchpad niente
<skydive> ho solo installato un paio di browser
<skydive> e jdownloader
<cristian_c> già, non c'entra nulla
<Brutus-> ho installato jdownloader. Non riesco a cambiare il numero di connessioni massime per download, rimane sempre fermo a 2 anche cambiandolo.
<Brutus-> è successo già a qualcuno e sa come risolverlo?
<cristian_c> Brutus-, mai utilizzato
<Brutus-> :(
<cristian_c> beh, non tutti lo utilizzano
<Brutus-> cristian_c, tu utilizzi un download manager ?
<cristian_c> mmmh
<cristian_c> al massimo utilizzo downloadhelper
<cristian_c> o bittorrent
<skydive> buona notte a tutti
<Brutus-> ciao
<zul__> ciao a tutti
<zul__> chi sa usare git?
<cristian_c> zul__, l'ho usato mi ricordo in casi particolari
<zul__> ciao cristian
<zul__> io ho un problema credo stupido ma che non so risolvere
<zul__> aggiungo un file, faccio l'add poi faccio il commit e infine git push
<zul__> e qui mi da un errore
<cristian_c> sì, un po' come bazaar
<zul__> cioè?
<cristian_c> è un software simile a git
<zul__> se ti dico l'errore mi sapresti aiutare?
<Brutus-> zul__, se necessiti di aiuto c'è un canale dedicato a git su freenode.
<cristian_c> dipende dall'errore
<zul__> brutus una domanda
<zul__> ho provato a connettermi al canale #git ma non riesco a scrivere
<zul__> sai come mai?
<Brutus-> Lo so, devi registrare il tuo nickname zul__
<Brutus-> ci vuole poco
<zul__> dove si registra?
<Brutus-> è cosi sulla maggior parte dei canali su freenode
<zul__> si me ne sono accorto
<Brutus-> basta farlo una volta
<zul__> dove posso registrarmi?
<Brutus-> se il tuo nick non è già utilizzato è sufficiente scrivere il comando '/msg nickserv register <password> <indirizzo-email>'
<Brutus-> ti verrà inviata una email per registrare il nick
<Brutus-> segui l'istruzione che trovi all'interno ed hai finito
<zul__> emmm
<zul__> '/msg zul register passwordmeravigliosa?'
<zul__> cosi?
<Brutus-> zul__, no, '/msg nickserv register mypassword myemailaddress'
<zul__> ah ok
<Brutus-> zul__, poi ogni volta che entri sul server devi identificarti con il comando '/msg nickserv identify <password>'. Lo puoi fare in automatico modificando i settings del tuo irc client.
<Fra123> sera.. sempre io e nulla non riesco a togliere ubuntu ç.ç
<cristian_c> Fra123, ti devi rassegnare XD
<Fra123> e devo dare via questo pc non posso darlo via con ubuntu che tralaltro ancora sto imparando a usarlo
<Fra123> xD
<Brutus-> Fra123, mi intrometto. Perchè non riesci a toglietlo, cosa te lo impedisce?
<Brutus-> *toglierlo
<Fra123> praticamente all'avvio, prima del caricamento di ubuntu quando aprte il boot del cd che mi dice "press any key"
<Fra123> non posso premere nessun key pekrkè la tastiera mi si avvia solo quando parte ubuntu
<Fra123> no, non è una tastiera USB ma è in ps2
<Fra123> (presa normale circolare vecchio tipo)
<Fra123> se faccio partire installazione di winzoz da ubuntu
<Fra123> mi dice non c'è spazio e fa errore
<Fra123> suppongo perchè Wine non lo permette
<cristian_c> hai usato wine? lol
<Fra123> il setup di winzoz si apre solo co wine
<Fra123> è exe
<cristian_c> la tastiera dovrebbe avviarsi prima comunque
<Fra123> eh
<cristian_c> hai provato con un'altra tastiera?
<Fra123> dovrebbe ç_ç
<cristian_c> e comuqneru si chiama windows :D
<cristian_c> *comunque
<Fra123> non ce la faccio + ç_ç
<Brutus-> Fra123, Davvero strano. Immagino che non riesci neanche ad accedere ai settings del bios?
<cristian_c> per forza
<Fra123> nada praticamente devo per forza mettere winzoz da ubuntu
<Fra123> cioè con ubuntu attivo
<Fra123> o quantomeno
<Fra123> far partire la formattazione/installazione
<Fra123> da ubuntu
<FloodBotIt1> Fra123: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Fra123> e a quanto ho capito non c'è modo
<cristian_c> questa cosa della tastier ami risulta strana
<Brutus-> Fra123, mi pare che l'unica alternativa sia usare un'altra tastiera.
<Brutus-> Vai in una discarica e prendila XD
<Fra123> no no ma ho attaccato l'altra, sempre attacco Ps2, nulla
<Fra123> cioè circolare vecchio tipo
<Brutus-> attacco usb ?
<Fra123> non si avvia fino a che non si avvia ubuntu
<Brutus-> presa usb?
<Fra123> no, circolare
<Brutus-> dico, usare una tastiera usb
<Fra123> Ah
<Fra123> ma possibile che da ubuntu non si riesce a far partire in nessun modo? xD
<cristian_c> io ne ho 6 di tastier emi pare
<cristian_c> ma il problema è la stastiera
<Fra123> ma non posso con qualche emulatore di qualcosa o con il terminale stesso dirgli fai partire questo cd installa sto bagaglio e formatta
<Fra123> no? xD
<Carlin0> in certi pc la tastiera usb va abilitata dal bios , idem se è wifi visto che sempre di li passa
<Brutus-> la cosa comica è che devi premere un tasto per accedere al bios
<Fra123> Carlin0 la mia tastiera ha attacco vecchio circolare non usb
<Carlin0> ps2
<Fra123> exactly
<cristian_c> Carlin0, infatti non riesce ad accedere neanche al bios, magari quel problema È da risolvere
<Fra123> e proprio sul pc mio i problemi da risolvere xD
<cristian_c> non può dare via un pc in cui non si può accedere neanche al bios
<Carlin0> darei una controllata ai contatti dentro il case allora
<Carlin0> la ps2 dovrebbe andare sempre
<Brutus-> Fra123, se mettiamo sia un problema di settings del bios, puoi resettare il bios. Sicuramente di default il bios supporta la tastiera.
<cristian_c> infatti
<cristian_c> dicevo ala riga prima di Carlin0
<Fra123> ho provato anche a staccare alimentazione e togliere la pila della scheda madre, lasciarlo 5 minuti e rimettere, ma nulla la tastiera si avvia solo con avvio di ubuntu
<Carlin0> Fra123, non è che hai un win come dire ...come dire ?
<Fra123> no ma su pc non ce l'ho proprio win ora, c'è solo ubuntu
<Fra123> non ho avuto neanche la possibilità di arrivare a mettere la licence key xD
<Carlin0> controlla ai contatti dentro il case allora
<Fra123> ..ovvero?
<Carlin0> ambè... però non andrebbe manco con ubuntu
<Fra123> trovato cmq sia una pseudo guida di una cosa ma non sò se è questa che realmente potrebbe aiutarmi
<Fra123> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino?action=show&redirect=RipristinoGrub
<Fra123> anche perchè cmq sia non riesco a fare ciò che dice la console mi dà degli errori.. o forse la uso di merda io che ancora ci sto prendendo la mano di mio
<Carlin0> Fra123, IMHO è un segno del destino !!!  :D
<Fra123> no io devo darlo via sto pc che mi danno scheda grafica per l'altro, che destino e destino!!! xD
<cristian_c> mah, questa cosa della tastiera non mi convince
<Fra123> se gira team viewer su ubuntu entra e dacci 1 occhiata te magari sono spastico io (sicuramente)
<cristian_c> perché funziona anche surante il boot suddetto programma?
<cristian_c> :D
<Fra123> no ma credo che devo ripristinare il GRUB e non ce la faccio, o quantomeno provare anche questa cosa xD
<Fra123> anche perchè già al passo numero 2 mi dà errore
<Fra123> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt scrivendo così nel terminal mi dice impossibile trovare mount :/
<cristian_c> sì, ma cosa c'entra con la tadtiera on funzionante?
<cristian_c> *tastiera
<cristian_c> *non
<Fra123> ma che cosa ne sò ragà è dalle 5 e 12 che stò smanettando sul pc stò diventando autistico ç_ç
<Fra123> boh faccio 1 tentativo, provo a dare imput per l'avvio del CD con 1 joy pad per computer che ha attacco USB... ._." tanto ormai l'ho provate tutte xD
<cristian_c> Fra123, al boot soltanto la tastiera funziona
<cristian_c> è uscito
<Brutus-> XD
<Brutus-> notte
<Fra123> no vabb ragà.. nemmeno il joy pad parte se non si avvia ubuntu
<Fra123> cioè questo pc è posseduto da ubuntu esorcizzatemelo xD
<cristian_c> Fra123, io te l'avevo detto, ma eri uscito
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Fra123, al boot soltanto la tastiera funziona
<Fra123> praticamente trovo tutte soluzioni a questo problema per windows, sono il primo di ubuntu a cui succede <.<
<cristian_c> Fra123, quindi se avessi soltanto windows, riusciresti ad accedere al bios?
<Fra123> che fondamentalmente a chi è successo o èra 1 problema in System 32 oppure una mala configurazione dei driver della tastiera, l'han rimossi e problema non si è + presentato
<Fra123> per fare una cosa analoga, con ubuntu come potrei rimuovere o dare 1 occhiata ai driver della tastiera? o.O
<cristian_c> evidentemente il problema si verifca spesso con i wondows-user e con gli ubuntu-user no :D
<cristian_c> uhm
<Fra123> si ora ce l'ho io e devo risolverlo però xD
<cristian_c> non so quali driver utilizzino le tastiere ps2
<cristian_c> quelle usb utilizzano usb-legacy al bios
<cristian_c> *windows
<Fra123> tipo rimuovere i driver come posso fare?
<pietrang77> CIAO A TUTTI
<Fra123> CIAO
<pietrang77> vorrei chiedere un aiuto riguardo ubuntu 11.04 sulla configurazione della rete, cè qualcuno che ha 5 minuti da dedicarmi?
<pietrang77> inutile esprimere la mia contentezza per aver installato ubuntu per lavoro
<cristian_c> fra123, guarda secondo me dovresti provare una tastier ausb
<cristian_c> fra123, magari devi resettare cmos
<Fra123> cris però mi sembra assurdo che da ubuntu non si riesce a far partire una maledetta installazione di 1 altro OS xD
<pietrang77> ho un problema tra ppp0 e wlan0
<cristian_c> pietrang77, quali programmi utilizzi al lavoro?
<cristian_c> uhm
<pietrang77> purtroppo vado con vmware
<cristian_c> Fra123, a me invece sembra normale
<pietrang77> ti spiego ... tutto configutato e funzionante quando ppp0 e wlan0 sono indipendent, cioè unitilizzo una per volta
<pietrang77> quando accendo ppp0 per andare su internet e wlan0 per collegarmi ad una rete interna
<cristian_c> Fra123, ripeto, non è un problema del sistema in questo momento
<pietrang77> si si ... immagino sono io che non so come configurare
<pietrang77> la tabella di routing
<cristian_c> stavo scrivendo a fra
<pietrang77> posso approfittare delle vs conoscenze?
<pietrang77> :)
<cristian_c> pietrang, route -n
<cristian_c> da terminale
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<pietrang77> si, vedo tutte le periferiche
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pietrang77> ah ok ... scusami ... torno in 10 min che metto l'hd ... arrivo
<cristian_c> uhm
<Fra123> cmq volendo provare la soluzione di quei tizi che avevano windows, che risolvevano rimovendo i driver della tastiera, con ubuntu come lo levo 1 driver? :/
<exutux> Fra123: scusa ma che c'entrano i driver della tastiera eventualmente se questa non funziona al boot, ovvero prima che carichi il sistema operativo? dato che non ti fa entrare nel bios?
<Fra123> ma io che ne sò è dalle 5 e mezza che le stò provando tutte, è l'1 e mezza non ce la faccio +
<exutux> si ma ragiona....
<exutux> se il problema avviene prima del caricamento del sistema operativo, qualunque esso sia...
<Fra123> nooooo ho ragionato fino alle 8 e un quarto ora le provo tutte qualsiasi cosa pure se trovo 1 forum dove dice che uno per risolvere si è alzato in piedi sulla sedia e ha iniziato a cantare give me baby one more time in alboviano io lo provo xD
<cristian_c> può essere divertente ma forse non risolve
<exutux> bah
<Carlin0> una tastiera ps2 al boot non usa nessun driver viene riconosciuta e basta , se poi non hai di meglio da fare
<cristian_c> quando lo devi dare via questo pc?
<Fra123> domani pomeriggio :/
<cristian_c> tutte le cose all'ultimo minuto
<Fra123> e non pensavo fosse così complicato xD
<exutux> Fra123: avvia senza tastiera, e prova a collegarla dopo, quando il bios ti dirà che c'è un'errore sulla tastiera e ti dirà di premere F1 per caricare il default o F2 per entrare nel bios
<exutux> magari lo aggiri
<cristian_c> non puoi chiedere un supplemento di tempo al destinatario?
<Carlin0> a parte che se devo dirtela tutta sulle tastiere , prima usavo una trust wifi , solo win voleva i driver per farmela usare al boot funzionava e idem ubuntu
<cristian_c> exutux, grane!
<cristian_c> *grande
<exutux> Fra123: quella tastiera non funzionerebbe nemmeno senza avere nessun sistema operativo in questo caso
<cristian_c> Carlin0 e comuqneu sarà stata sempre usb
<Fra123> provo a avviarlo senza tastiera e a fare così
<Fra123> quindi avvio a tastiera staccata
<Carlin0> cristian_c, si usb...
<Fra123> e aspetto l'errore per attaccarla?
<cristian_c> sì, ma infatti gli ho detto diusare una tadtiera usb
<exutux> Fra123: si sempre che ti dia l'errore o il tuo bios ciucco lo baypassi
<cristian_c> ma su questo non mi ascolta forse
<Fra123> cristian ho capito
<Fra123> si
<Fra123> la tastiera USB alle 2 di notte non me la da nessuno però
<exutux> e comunque non ho capito allafine quale sia il vero problema...
<cristian_c> deve installare windows e togliere ubuntu
<Fra123> il problema è che se non mi parte la tastiera all'avvio non posso far partire il cd installante di winzoz per vendere il pc
<cristian_c> si chiama windows
<Fra123> e io lo chiamo winzoz u.u
<Fra123> cmq vado a fare questa prova a dopo
<exutux> mah
<Fra123> ècco.. il ciucco ha bypassato e è partito senza tastiera...
<exutux> ok allora domani cambi tastiera e provi
<Fra123> ma tipo non si riuscirebbe a creare una partizione da ubuntu e metterci windows?
<Fra123> cioè le cose semplici non si possono fare? xD
<cristian_c> Fra123, dato che hai esaurito le batterie oggi, non è meglio che chiedi un supplemento di tempo all'acquirente?
<cristian_c> così ci dormi sopra almeno e ricarichi le pile
<Fra123> si volendo si però buh, mi sembra strano che debba èssere così complicato e non capisco sopratutto come possa aiutarmi una tastiera USB dato che 99% dei casi che si ha questo problema, si ha proprio perchè la tastiera è USB. Inoltre la scheda madre in questione è molto vecchia non credo parta proprio la USB di default
<cristian_c> Fra123, io avevo una tastiera usb e ho risolto
<cristian_c> e avevo scritto anche come avevo fatto sul forum
<cristian_c> l fatto che potrebbe essere inutile è vero
<cristian_c> questo accade se il bios non ha il supporto a usb
<cristian_c> dicaimo nei bios più vecchi è difficile
<cristian_c> *diciamo
<cristian_c> ploop boot
<cristian_c> mi pare che sia questo il programma che bypassa la cosa
<cristian_c> Fra123, ma prima funzionava?
<Fra123> guarda io ubuntu lo stò provando da 1 settimana su questo pc, e cmq sia per mettere ubuntu ho usato il bios dell'avvio e funzionava
<Fra123> quindi per questo pensavo potesse èssere qualcosa di ubuntu, poiche prima funzionava e ora non funziona +
<exutux> prova a resettare il bios eventualmente
<cristian_c> Fra123, idea migliore, aggiorna il bios
<exutux> se non funziona la tastiera come lo aggiorna?
<cristian_c> scaricandolo dal sito della casa costruttrice del pc
<cristian_c> non l'ho mai fatto in effetti, quindi non conosco la procedura :D
<Fra123> problema è che sul sito hp ha solo sezioni per le versioni di windows
<exutux> be serve il flasher su floppy e fare il boot dal floppy...e sempre la tastiera serve :)
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-06
<cristian_c> sì, ma il bios non c'entra con ubuntu
<exutux> resettalo
<Fra123> e come lo resetto?
<cristian_c> exutux, eh, ma anche l' deve entrarci nel bios
<cristian_c> *lì
<Fra123> se intendi stacca alimentatore e togli la batteria per 5 minuti, già fatto e niente
<exutux> cristian_c: per resettare il bios?
<cristian_c> certo
<exutux> -.-
<Fra123> fatto e nulla
<cristian_c> exutux, è come dice fra?
<exutux> per resettare il bios si stacca la batteria e si fa il ponte con il jumper ( reset ) sulla mainboard
<cristian_c> mai resettato in vita mia
<exutux> cristian_c: no
<exutux> la batteria da sola non resetta il CMOS
<Fra123> che sarebbe il ponte con il jumper xD
<cristian_c> jumper?
<cristian_c> forse devi fare quello fra
<cristian_c> :D
<exutux> guarda nel manualetto della scheda madre
<cristian_c> forse arriviamo a qualcosa
<cristian_c> :)
<Fra123> aspè
<Fra123> ti dico direttamente che scheda madre ho e facciamo prima xD
<exutux> hai presente il jumperino che c'è nei dischi IDE? ecco come quello, solo che è nella scheda madre
<cristian_c> exutux, cosa si intende per fare il ponte
<cristian_c> ?
<Fra123> non sò cosa sia un "jumperino"
<cristian_c> io al massimo ho cambiato la pila del'orologio al pc
<cristian_c> :D
<Fra123> Chipset Intel 945G Scheda madre      Produttore: Asus     Nome scheda madre: P5LP-LE     Nome scheda madre HP/Compaq: Leonite2-GL8E
<Fra123> ho questa cagata in questo pc xD
<cristian_c> uhm, ho letto su internet dello tuo stesso problema con tastiera su asus
<exutux> be asus non direi che è una cagata...e comunque nel manuale c'è
<cristian_c> forse è una cosa diffusa
<Fra123> ma io non ho avuto nessun manuale comprando sto pc :/
<exutux> lo scarichi dal sito
<Fra123> e una parola, è un assemblato della hp. E' sempre stato 1 casino trovare anche i driver poiche a quanto pare sono pezzi che la asus ha fatto esclusivi pe questo modello illi tempore
<Fra123> cioè no assemblato volevo dire gia fatto
<Fra123> vabbè quello che è
<Fra123> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=it&dlc=it&cc=it&docname=c01215442&product=3562358 <-- questo è il PC in questione xD
<cristian_c> insomma i pezzi ce li ha messi il produttore o li hai montati tu?
<Fra123> produttore
<cristian_c> meglio
<cristian_c> così sono quelli sul manuale
<Fra123> e attualmente è così come dice quella scheda lì tranne che la scheda grafica che cita la lista non c'è. Stò con la integrata della scheda madre ma non è rilevante per il problema in questione
<exutux> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=it&lc=it&dlc=it&docname=c01925855#N478
<Fra123> aaaaah
<Fra123> devo togliere quel cip lì?
<Fra123> chip*
<cristian_c> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=it&lc=it&dlc=it&docname=c01925855
<cristian_c> exutux, una foto
<cristian_c> è lo stesso link :D
<Fra123> praticamente devo togliere la pila, estrarre quel chip che tralaltro è lo stesso dove si applica la pasta del processore
<exutux> c'è tutto
<cristian_c> Questa scheda madre dispone di un ponticello che consente di cancellare la RAM dell'orologio in tempo reale (RTC - Real Time Clock) nel CMOS. Nella posizione predefinita (normale) il ponticello si trova sui pin 2-3.
<exutux> Fra123: ?
<exutux> a fianco alal batteria c'è un connettore con scritto BIOS
<cristian_c> Per cancellare le impostazioni del CMOS, impostare temporaneamente il ponticello CLRTC sui pin 1-2.
<exutux> e ci sono le indicazioni in quel link
<cristian_c> in pratica è una specie di interrutore?
<cristian_c> *interruttore
<Fra123> quindi và premuto
<exutux> -.-
<exutux> no devi staccarlo dal pin 2 -3 in cui si trova adesso e metterlo tra 1-2
<cristian_c> temporaneamente
<exutux> per 30 secondi almeno
<Fra123> cmq extu una cosa
<cristian_c> poi rimetterlo su 2-3
<Fra123> dato che leggo che questa pratica resetta anche dada e ora
<cristian_c> dopo almeno 5 secondi
<Fra123> io prima staccando la pila per 5 minuti, al riavvio non ho risolto il problema però
<Fra123> il mio orologio và male e dice che è primo gennaio del 2007
<cristian_c> infatti devi fare anche questo
<exutux> togliere la batteria non serve a nulla
<cristian_c> va reimpostato
<Fra123> non è che quindi ho già fatto questa cosa? o è comunque sia solo 1 inizio
<cristian_c> temo di no
<cristian_c> altrimenti lo sapresti già
<exutux> sperando che ti faccia entrare nel bios dopo il reset del CMOS riconfiguri l'ora
<exutux> Fra123: scusa ma hai letto?
<exutux> parla di batteria li?
<Fra123> si
<Fra123> no xD
<exutux> non mi pare
<exutux> queindi non l'hai fatto
<Fra123> ma parla del fatto che una delle conseguenze è il reset del orario
<cristian_c> fra, usi la password nel bios?
<Fra123> facevo supposizioni
<exutux> e qual'è il problema?
<exutux> l'orario lo rimetti
<exutux> sempre che funzioni il reset e 10
<Fra123> no non la uso cris, extu nessun problema
<Fra123> faccio questa prova
<exutux> altrimenti buttalo al mare
<Fra123> a tra poco xD
<filo1234> siamo su ubuntu-bios?
<cristian_c> filo1234, deve reinstallar win e togliere ubuntu
<filo1234> eh?
<filo1234> lo so ho letto il log...ma sempre non ha a che fare con ubuntu :) vabè
<cristian_c> ok redirectiamolo su ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> vabè tanto mi sa che le indicazioni gli sono state fornite, se non funziona deve portarlo al macero
<cristian_c> filo1234, la cos strana è che non gli funziona la tastiera ps2 al boot
<cristian_c> grub
<cristian_c> filo1234, lui dice che prima di installare ubuntu funzionavas
<cristian_c> perciò voleva disinstallare driver e compagnia bella
<exutux> che non c'entra nulla però
<Fra123> mah pc posseduto xD
<Carlin0> Fra123, passa in chat
<Carlin0> !chat | Fra123
<ubot-it> Fra123: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<roxdragon> filo1234 qual'è il comando per fare la scansione delle reti tramite terminale? in modo che ti dia l'ssid?
<Fra123> !chat
<exutux> iwlist scan
<roxdragon> thank u
<filo1234> iwlist nome_scheda scan
<roxdragon> ;)
<Fra123> ragazzi forse ho capito il problema se è veramente questo torno dopo, e passiamo 1 oretta a dire quanto sono stupido xD
<Fra123> ok sono un idiota
<Fra123> è da oggi pomeriggio che avevo la tastiera inserita nel buco Ps2 del Mouse, mi domando come diavolo faceva a funzionare xD xD
<Carlin0> Fra123, mavacagare
<Fra123> e grazie che il bios non la leggeva xD
<Fra123> vabbè cmq, sono un idiota vado a fare questa formattazione che poi devo mette ubuntu sull'altra macchina
<Fra123> lunga nottata °-°
<Fra123> grazie a tutti della pazienza xD xD ciaoooooooo
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti
<filo1234> io non volevo dirtelo mi sembrava troppo idiota come cosa....
<fleurtherock> ho bisogno di un consiglio
<cristian_c> eh sì', è tutta colpa di ubuntu!
<cristian_c> ^_^
<fleurtherock> sto cercando un software per creare dei filmati per poi pubblicare su youtube
<fleurtherock> potete darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> kdenlive, openshot, pitivi
<filo1234> fleurtherock: openshot è quello che uso io e se lo uso io possono usarlo tutti
<fleurtherock> si il filmato che vorrei creare comprende semplicemente alcune scritte, alcune immagini fisse che cambiano ed una musica di sottofondo
<fleurtherock> nulla di più
<fleurtherock> non chissà quale filmato
<filo1234> openshot provalo
<fleurtherock> è in italiano?
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, e per acquisire ti consiglio kino
<cristian_c> per l'diting openshot
<cristian_c> *editing
<filo1234> fleurtherock: si
<fleurtherock> pitivi l'avevo già scaricato ora sto installando openshot da ubuntu software center e poi kino
<roxdragon> fleurtherock, il piu semplice è openshot XD
<roxdragon> anzi... imagination
<roxdragon> ti applica anche gli effetti casuali su 200 e passa foto XD
<fleurtherock> roxdragon, imagination
<roxdragon> si
<roxdragon> night(); return 0;
<fleurtherock> GRAZIE DOMANI CI PROVERÒ ORA CI DORMO SOPRA
<fleurtherock> NOTTE
<stefano80> buon giorno  a tutti
<ranxerox> buongiorno
<glpiana> ola
<skydive> buon giorno a tutti
<miki> raga ho una domanda, mi dite come si fa a rimuovere tutti i pannelli da ubuntu? ho installato la dock bar e vorrei rimuovere tutto il resto non trovo guide googleando e non so come fare, mi fa rimuovere 1 solo pannello, l'altro non mi da la possibilità di eliminarlo, come fare? grazie
<skydive> ho una domanda anche io: vorrei vedere la partizione di win all'apertura di ubuntu, come faccio?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<miki> raga ho una domanda, mi dite come si fa a rimuovere tutti i pannelli da ubuntu? ho installato la dock bar e vorrei rimuovere tutto il resto non trovo guide googleando e non so come fare, mi fa rimuovere 1 solo pannello, l'altro non mi da la possibilità di eliminarlo, come fare? grazie
<miki> raga ho una domanda, mi dite come si fa a rimuovere tutti i pannelli da ubuntu? ho installato la dock bar e vorrei rimuovere tutto il resto non trovo guide googleando e non so come fare, mi fa rimuovere 1 solo pannello, l'altro non mi da la possibilità di eliminarlo, come fare? grazie
<miki> raga ho una domanda, mi dite come si fa a rimuovere tutti i pannelli da ubuntu? ho installato la dock bar e vorrei rimuovere tutto il resto non trovo guide googleando e non so come fare, mi fa rimuovere 1 solo pannello, l'altro non mi da la possibilità di eliminarlo, come fare? grazie
<lucatortuga75> miki, Tratto dalla guida ubuntu: Nello GNOME Desktop deve sempre essere presente almeno un pannello. Se è presente un solo pannello, questo non può essere eliminato.
<miki> possibile che linux non sia totalmente personalizzabile? nemmeno modificando il sistema? io sono un novizio ma mi pare una cosa un pò assurda...se è così cmq lo accetto ma resto in attesa di altri suggerimenti
<OverMe> http://www.google.it/search?client=opera&rls=it&q=gnome+rimuovere+pannelli&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<miki> OverMe: ho provato a vedere il link ma seguendo le varie guide non mi ci ritrovo, nel senso che non c'è la voce che mi dicono di modificare, che fare?
<Odo> Giorno
<skydive> come faccio a far apparire all'apertura di ubuntu sulla scrivania la partizione del mio pc in cui ho archiviati i miei dati?
<skydive> ciao glpiana
<skydive> come faccio a far apparire all'apertura di ubuntu sulla scrivania la partizione del mio pc in cui ho archiviati i miei dati? è una partizione ntfs, quando apro la cartella home la vedo, ma il problema è appunto farla apparire sulla scrivania
<Matt_91> salve, ho un piccolo problema con il mio pc. Riproduco la musica con Gnome Player, e la qualità audio fa molta pena, colpa di gnome player o dei codec? le canzoni sono in mp3
<bobbybong> salve
<gabros> all'avvio non parte il sistema audio
<gabros> inoltre il pc si impalla....allora premo ctrl-alt + F1
<gabros> ma nemmeno mi fa fare il login che spunta imperterrita una scritta : Cannot set freq 16000 to ep 0x86
<gabros> che sarà mai?
<Brutus-> io non me ne intendo... Forse un problema di driver audio? Hai provato a googlare se altri  con lo stesso pc hanno il tuo stesso problema
<bobbybong> gabros, non eri tu che volevi usare banshee con jack? sarà qualche tuo paciocco fai mente locale e vedi cosa hai combinato
<gabros> se il pc me lo permettesse..
<gabros> è impallato
<gabros> e continua a ripeterme Cannot eccetera..
<skydive> ciao cristian c
<gabros> allora
<gabros> ho cercato in rete
<gabros> a quanto pare sto problema lo da a chi ha la webcam quickcam 3500 della logitech
<gabros> solo che io l'ho sempre avuta
<gabros> che è sta novità?
<gabros> (ora il pc funziona
<cristian_c> skydive, risolto?
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> cia
<cristian_c> ho una questione che non so come risolvere
<cristian_c> non riesco a trovare i log di acpid
<cristian_c> ho fatto molte ricerche
<cristian_c> ma ttute hanno avuto esito negativo
<cristian_c> *tutte
<cristian_c> ho provato a cercare nella documentazione del driver acer-wmi
<cristian_c> per vedere se poteva impedire ad acpi di loggarsi sui file
<cristian_c> ma non ho trovato nulla di rilevante
<cristian_c> come posso fare a capire dove devo cercare questi file di log?
<cristian_c> oppure come posso fare per capire se c'è qualcosa che blocca i log?
<skydive> ciao cristian, si risolto grazie a jupiter
<cristian_c> skydive, in che modo hai risolto?
<skydive> ora posso abilitare e disabilitare il touchpad dalla riga in alto
<Brutus-> cristian_c,  non hai il file /var/log/syslog?
<skydive> un attimo solo e ti posto i 3 comandi che ho dato
<cristian_c> riga in alto?
<skydive> ma di quale problema stai parlando?
<skydive> io di quello del touchpad
<cristian_c> Brutus-, ho fatto le prove con syslog ma non aggiornava
<cristian_c> non rispondeva agli eventi acpi
<cristian_c> skydive, certo
<skydive> allora ecco i comandi
<cristian_c> skydive, non ho capito cosa intendi con 'riga in alto'
<skydive> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/jupiter
<cristian_c> hai aggiunto un ppa
<skydive> sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> :D
<skydive> sudo apt-get install jupiter
<cristian_c> che fa jupiter?
<skydive> intendevo dire la barra in alto alla scrivania, quella dove ci sono le icone dell'orologio, della posta ecc ecc
<cristian_c> Brutus-, avevo dato tail -f /var/log/syslog
<skydive> gestisce i wifi e i touchpad
<cristian_c> skydive, non sapevo che gestisse i touchpad :D
<skydive> ora sulla barra ho un fulmine azzurro, se ci clicco sopra mi apre la finestra che mi permette di farlo
<skydive> adesso ho un altro problema
<cristian_c> skydive, questa cosa di jupiter mi interessa, in pratica cosa faceva jupiter?
<cristian_c> Brutus-, hai qualche idea?
<skydive> ha un po di opzioni
<Brutus-> cristian_c, sto dando un'occhiata
<cristian_c> grazie :d
<cristian_c> *:D
<skydive> anche per gestire la batteria
<cristian_c> skydive, tipo?
<cristian_c> sì, ma alla fine qual'era il problema specifico?
<skydive> l'orientamento dello schermo
<cristian_c> cioè come lo hai risolto con jupiter?
<cristian_c> così lo consiglio anche ad altri all'occorrenza
<skydive> il mio problema era che non riuscivo a disattivare il touchpad
<cristian_c> è vero
<cristian_c> skydive, a disattivarlo del tutto?
<skydive> nel mio touchpad in alto a destra c'è un sensore che se premuto due volte
<skydive> disattiva il touchpad, qui in ubuntu però non funziona
<skydive> con jupiter l'ho risotlto
<skydive> si del tutto
<skydive> era proprio quello che volevo
<cristian_c> skydive, ma anche nelle impostazioni del touchpad in Sistema, ci sono le opzioni per disattivare il touchpad
<cristian_c> :)
<skydive> infatti ogni volta che lo sfioravo succedeva un casino
<cristian_c> bastava spuntae quelle caselle
<skydive> sì hai ragione, ma sia scegliendole, che depennandole, non cambia niente
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> forse jupiter utilizza comandi diversi
<cristian_c> e quindi se c'è un bug, lo bypassa
<skydive> non sono un genio in pc, ma fino a quello ci arrivavo
<skydive> infatti prima le ho provate davvero tutte, te lo posso assicurare
<skydive> non so
<cristian_c> skydive, uhm, magari segnala comunqu7e il problema su touchpad
<cristian_c> *su launchpad
<skydive> bug bus rottura o che sia, l'importante è che così mi funzionana
<cristian_c> in modo chemagarisistemano anche nelle utility di base
<cristian_c> considerando anche che jupiter non è supportato perché non è presente nei repo ufficiali
<skydive> ho rotto le scatole a parecchie persone che però mi mandavano tutte su un link
<cristian_c> *che magarisistemano
<skydive> per configurare shmconfig
<cristian_c> **che magari sistemano
<cristian_c> quindi non è che ti devi preouccupare
<cristian_c> perché adesso lo hai fatto funzionare
<skydive> ma questo shm io sinceramente non so come fare neanche a installarlo
<cristian_c> *preoccupare
<skydive> speriamo almeno che sia d'aiuto a qualcun altro
<cristian_c> skydive, ma non sto dicendo questo
<SaaMmY> buondì
<skydive> devo dirlo a devidino
<cristian_c> sto dicendo che se viene segnalato su launchpad, il problema lo dovrebbero risolvere
<cristian_c> così poi dovrebbe funzionare di default senza dover aggiungwere ppa
<cristian_c> o installare programmi aggiuntivi
<skydive> allora poi provo a segnalarlo
<cristian_c> e così la gente non si sbatte come hai dovuto fare tu
<cristian_c> non ti pare? :)
<cristian_c> tanto a te non è che ti costa più di tanto fatica
<cristian_c> dato che ormai hai risolto
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> skydive, dicevi che hai un altro problema
<skydive> eccomi, scusa
<skydive> è possibile far apparire l'icona della mia partizione ntfs, dove tengo i dati, sulla scrivania subito  all'apertura di ubuntu?
<skydive> ciao Devidino
<skydive> ho risolto il problema del touchpad grazie a un programmino che gestisce anche lo schermo, lo opzioni della batteria, le connessioni wifi e naturalmente il touchpad
<skydive> il programmino in questione è jupiter
<cristian_c> skydive, il problema della partizione mi ricordo che era stato affrontato qualche volta
<skydive> no, infatti è nuovo, ma non è proprio un problema
<skydive> più che altro è per evitare lo sbattimento tutte le volte di dover montare la partizione, non è un fastidio enorme, infatti se apro la cartella home la partizione si vede
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<cristian_c> Sistema -> Amministrazione -> Tool di configurazione NTFS
<skydive> meglio le righe di comando
<skydive> ecco un'altra cosa che tutti mi dicono di fare e io non riesco
<skydive> trovo il sistema
<cristian_c> skydive, pensavo volessi risolvere il problema
<skydive> ma non l''amministrazione
<cristian_c> >:(
<skydive> tutti mi dicono questa cavolo di amministrazione, ma dov'è?
<skydive> allora andiamo un passo allla volta
<cristian_c> In Sistema cos'è presente
<cristian_c> sottomenù
<cristian_c> ?
<skydive> se clicco sul bottone in alto a sx dello schermo, l'icona ubuntu, per intenderci
<skydive> si apre la pagina nera
<skydive> scrivo sistema e appaiono tutte le icoe
<cristian_c> skydive, utilizzi unity?
<skydive> ma poi?
<Brutus-> cristian_c, non ho trovato nulla di interessante. Proverò ancora più tardi, perchè interessa anche a me imparare a sfruttarlo.
<cristian_c> BBrutus, ti ringrazio per la ricerca e lo sbattimento :)
<cyberEl> Buongiorno a tutti! Ho 1 problema che mi tormenta da un pò, Dopo l installazione di backtrack4 ho perso la grub di ubuntu, usando il cd supergrub posso partire ubuntu ma non ho potuto risolvere in maniera permanente il computer ha xp, ubuntu 11.04 e per ultimo BT4 che mi ha causato il problema con la grub, qualche suggerimento?
<skydive> cos'è unity?
<cristian_c> Brutus-, a me serviva più che altro per far funzionare l'acpi dello schermo
<skydive> perdonami, ma sono proprio allle basi
<cristian_c> !unity
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'unity'
<cristian_c> è proprio aggiornato per niente questo bot! :D
<Brutus-> cristian_c, ahn, adesso non funziona correttamente'
<Brutus-> ?
<cristian_c> Brutus, devo capire più che altro come passare l'immagine dallo schermo del pcalllo schermo esterno collegato via cavo vga
<cristian_c> lo switch
<skydive> le voci del sistema sono: impostazioni sistema, test sistema, monitor sistema, supporto lingue, sistemi input tastiera, pulizia dello schermo
<cristian_c> skydive, unity è l'interfaccia che sostituisce lo gnome classico
<cristian_c> è stato un tentativo di copiare mac
<skydive> ehehehehehe
<skydive> cos'è gnome?
<cristian_c> !gnome
<ubot-it> gnome is Desktop Environment predefinito di Ubuntu. ( http://www.gnome.org/ ) - Guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome
<skydive> io ho ubuntu 11.04
<cristian_c> beh, almeno questo funziona :D
<cristian_c> Brutus-, ma per far questo è necessario vedere se logga ogni volta che premo il pulsante e sopratutto come logga
<Brutus-> cristian_c, capito.
<Brutus-> cristian_c, a dopo.
<cyberEl> Buongiorno a tutti! Ho 1 problema che mi tormenta da un pò, Dopo l installazione di backtrack4 ho perso la grub di ubuntu, usando il cd supergrub posso partire ubuntu ma non ho potuto risolvere in maniera permanente il computer ha xp, ubuntu 11.04 e per ultimo BT4 che mi ha causato il problema con la grub, qualche suggerimento?
<cristian_c> skydive, in ogni caso ti basta impostare gnome classico al login per vedere i classici pannelli
<cristian_c> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato, avviate il CD alternate e selezionate "Rescue a broken system"
<cristian_c> no, non è questo
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> ora va bene
<cristian_c> cyberEl, leggi l'ultima
<cyberEl> grazie cristian, leggo e ti faccio sapere:-)
<skydive> e se poi gnome classico non mi piace, posso tornare alla configurazione che ho adesso?
<cristian_c> skydive, sì ma intanto imposti l'ntfs
<cristian_c> la modalità comunque la scegli sempre dal login
<skydive> non vorrei fare cavolate
<skydive> come quella volta che ho reinstallato ubuntu
<cristian_c> in particolare cosa?
<skydive> e adesso no mi apre più il file .exe che mi serviva
<cristian_c> cioè scegliere la modalità al login non fa danni
<cristian_c> magari devi guardare con attenzione le opzioni nel tool diconfigurazione ntfs
<cristian_c> ma il problema è limitato
<cristian_c> non credo che danneggi il sistema
<cristian_c> mica equivale ad aggiunger ppa alla n'do cojo cojo! :D
<cristian_c> *aggiungere
<cyberEl> <cristian_c> ho letto la guida, a me il problema nn lo creano gli xp ma l ha creato BT4 pensi che la procedura é uguale? da notare che quando il sistema avvia, nella grub attuale vedo e posso partire xp,e blacktrack4. ubuntu lo vedo ma se cerco di aviarlo non parte(con il live cd  superGrub parte)
<cristian_c> cyberEl, ma il grub lo edi?
<cyberEl> e un altra cosa, ho letto che il problema nn si pone se si installa prima BT4 e poi ubuntu xke la grub di ubuntu ce la fa a integrare quella di bt4, cosa mi suggerisci per fare una iso di ubuntu contenente i software, per i dati faccio un back up altrove.
<cyberEl> edi??? nn ho capito
<cristian_c> *vedi
<cristian_c> e poi si scrive 'non' invece di 'nn' :P
<cristian_c> ora sai cosa si prova aleggere il bimbominkiese
<cristian_c> :D
<cyberEl> lol
<cyberEl> lol
<cyberEl> durante l avvio del sistema il grub lo vedo
<cyberEl> ma vedo quello del BackTrack4 che é stato installato per ultimo
<cristian_c> allora devi ripristinare quello di ubuntu
<cristian_c> io direidi seguire la guida
<cyberEl> ok grazie, lo farò piu tardi! per creare una iso di back up con i software e i driver della scheda grafica (nvidia) che programma devo usare? vorrei fare un live cd di ubuntu personalizzato...
<cristian_c> !backup
<ubot-it> backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<cristian_c> uck o remastersys
<TimeBomb> Ciao a tutti
<TimeBomb> e buongiorno
<TimeBomb> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano su un problema di Grub?
<TimeBomb> Can anybody help me about Grub?
<massimo18> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<TimeBomb> ciao Massimo
<TimeBomb> e Ubot
<TimeBomb> posso provare a chiedere?
<massimo18> !chiedi | TimeBomb
<ubot-it> TimeBomb: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<TimeBomb> ok....scusate
<TimeBomb> Ciao a tt, su un portatile Samsung di un mio collega (è un magnete x ogni tipo di virus, trojan, malware, ecc...) abbiamo deciso di partizionare l'hd in modo che durante il boot possa decidere di lavorare con Xp Pro 32 sp3 o Ubuntu 11.04. Il problema è proprio in fase di avvio, quando da Grub si sceglie di caricare Xp piuttosto che Ubuntu questo non si avvia subito, ma il portatile si riparte ancora rientrando in Grub e solo al
<TimeBomb> ...risolvere
<nicotano> salve
<TimeBomb> CIAO NICOTANO
<nicotano> ciao TimeBomb
<giuseppe1> ciao a tutti ho installato ubuntu 10/04 e vorrei aggiornarlo alla versione 11/04 cosa devo fare?ho scaricato il file iso su una chiavetta,ma rimangono tutti i miei dati se reinstallo da chiavetta?
<glpiana> giuseppe1, se vuoi aggiornare segui queste guide
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | giuseppe1
<ubot-it> giuseppe1: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<glpiana> giuseppe1, se invece masterizzi la iso, ti proporrà l'aggiornamento durante l'installazione
<glpiana> giuseppe1, in questo modo non perderai i dati. ah lo stesso vale per la chiavetta
<giuseppe1> glpiana, grazie adesso leggo
<glpiana> giuseppe1, però, c'è sempre un però, fatti un backup dei dati importanti. non si sa mai quello che al mondo ci può capitar
<giuseppe1> glpiana, grazie
<giuseppe1> glpiana, perche nella finestra (gestore aggiornamenti) non mi da piu la voce per l'upgrade alla versione aggiornata di ubuntu?
<glpiana> giuseppe1, controlliamo subito. apri il software center, poi vai su modifica -> sorgenti software
<glpiana> giuseppe1, clicca sulla terza scheda e guarda cosa c'è scritto in basso (immagino solo rilasci LTS)
<glpiana> giuseppe1, dammi conferma o smentisci
<giuseppe1> glpiana, dammi qualche minuto perche sono lento
<glpiana> vai tranquillo
<giuseppe1> glpiana, si solo rilasci con supporto esteso LTS
<glpiana> giuseppe1, cambia e metti ogni rilascio
<giuseppe1> glpiana, c'è rilasci nornali e mai
<glpiana> rilasci normali
<giuseppe1> normali
<glpiana> giuseppe1, quando hai fatto, chiudi sorgenti software
<skydive> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> giuseppe1, dimmi se ti fa aggironare i server
<glpiana> ciao skydive
<skydive> ho risolto il problema del touchpad
<giuseppe1> glpiana, perfetto ora me lo dà.Sai cosa faccio aggiorno alla versione 10.10 e poi alla 10.04 perche non sono pratico di chiavette
<glpiana> skydive, finalmente :D
<skydive> ora vorrei evitare uno sbattimento tutte le volte che accendo ubuntu
<glpiana> giuseppe1, ok. ma fatti comunque un backup di quel che non puoi permetterti di perdere
<glpiana> skydive, spiega
<skydive> ho tutti i miei dati in una partizione di c
<giuseppe1> glpiana, ok e grazie ancora
<skydive> se apro la cartella home, la vedo subito, poi ci clicco sopra e finisce sulla scrivania
<glpiana> giuseppe1, :)
<skydive> è possibile farla finire sulla scrivania automaticamente quando accendo?
<glpiana> skydive, perchè biene montato il disco
<glpiana> skydive, certo, basta inserirla in fstab
<glpiana> !fstab | skydive
<ubot-it> skydive: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<skydive> come?
<skydive> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<glpiana> skydive, come la guida spiega
<skydive> fin qui ci sono
<skydive> ma poi
<glpiana> cpn gedit usa gksu, non sudo
<glpiana> skydive, e apri sta guida :D
<skydive> ok provo subito, graize
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<skydive> glpiana, non mi funziona
<skydive> ho messo queste righe in fstab: # /dev/sda2 LABEL="Finester 7" UUID="01CC5B8A06D182B0" TYPE="ntfs"
<glpiana> skydive, metti cat /etc/fstab        su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | skydive
<ubot-it> skydive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skydive> fattto
<glpiana> skydive, e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skydive_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/683547/
<enzotib> perfetto
<enzotib> skydive_, come te la sei inventata quell'ultima riga?
<skydive_> l'ho copiata dal cat
<glpiana> O.o
<enzotib> glpiana, continui tu?
<glpiana> enzotib, come vuoi
<enzotib> vai vai
<glpiana> enzotib, se hai tempo fai pure
<enzotib> ok
<skydive_> no, scusa l'ho copiata da sudo blkid
<enzotib> skydive_, forse dovrebbe essere tipo: LABEL="Finester 7"  /media/qualcosa  ntfs-3g  defaults  0  0
<enzotib> skydive_, ma non so se le label contenenti spazi sono supportate
<skydive_> azz
<enzotib> skydive_, e dove /media/qualcosa è il punto dove vuoi trovare i tuoi dati
<enzotib> skydive_, che devi creare tu in anticipo con: sudo mkdir /media/qualcosa
<skydive_> di solito per entrarci dal terminale faccio: cd /media/Finester\ 7
<enzotib> skydive_, ti suggerisco di rinominare la dir: sudo mv "/media/Finester 7" /media/Finester7
<skydive_> ok come faccio?
<enzotib> skydive_, l'ho scritto :)
<skydive_> ok ho capito, ma se cambio il nome da qui, poi windows me la rileva lo stesso?
<enzotib> skydive_, il punto di mount c'entra niente con windows
<skydive_> ok
<enzotib> skydive_, poi modifichi fstab con: LABEL="Finester 7"  /media/Finester7  ntfs-3g  defaults  0  0
<enzotib> (poi vediamo se funziona o no)
<skydive_> provo
<skydive_> se faccio mv mi dice che è impossibile spostare da uno all'altro
<enzotib> skydive_, hai copiato esattamente quello che ho scritto, copia e incolla?
<skydive_> spetta forse ho capito, devo prima crearla
<enzotib> skydive_, ecco
<enzotib> skydive_, e allora creala direttamente senza lo spazio
<alex1426> ciao a tutti vorei chiedervi una cosa molto importante ho installato il tema mac os x ora non riesco a toglierlo perchè mi ha cambiato tutto
<alex1426> ciao a tutti vorei chiedervi una cosa molto importante ho installato il tema mac os x ora non riesco a toglierlo perchè mi ha cambiato tutto
<enzotib> alex1426, ho una sensazione di dejavu
<alex1426> scusate
<alex1426> enzotib, tu mi sai aiutare
<enzotib> alex1426, no, lo avrei già fatto se sapessi
<skydive_> sono incasinato
<alex1426> enzotib, ok grazie
<skydive_> torno tra 10 min
<alex1426> ciao a tutti vorei chiedervi una cosa molto importante ho installato il tema mac os x ora non riesco a toglierlo perchè mi ha cambiato tutto
<enzotib> !ripetere | alex1426
<ubot-it> alex1426: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<alex1426> non ho ucciso nessuno lo faccio solo per chi entra dopo
<enzotib> alex1426, per ognuno che entra rispammi la domanda?
<alex1426> no
<enzotib> alex1426, ogni 10 minuto può andare bene, non più spesso
<enzotib> minuti*
<alex1426> per favore aiutatemi ho un urgente bisogno
<alex1426> ciao a tutti vorei chiedervi una cosa molto importante ho installato il tema mac os x ora non riesco a toglierlo perchè mi ha cambiato tutto
<d4vey> alex1426, non credo di riuscire ad aiutarti, ma vediamo... come lo hai installato?
<alex1426> da terminale
<d4vey> con un sudo apt-get install ... ?
<alex1426> no ho scaricato un pacchetto tar.gz lo ho estratto e dentro c'era un file install.sh
<d4vey> ah...
<alex1426> c'è anche remove ma non va
<d4vey> alex1426, il file era proprio chiamato install.sh?
<alex1426> si
<d4vey> hai provato a farlo ripartire?
<alex1426> sisi
<d4vey> prova così...
<d4vey> apri un terminale
<alex1426> ok
<d4vey> vai nella home tua
<d4vey> poi cd .theme
<d4vey> poi cd .themes
<d4vey> con la s ho sbagliato...
<alex1426> ok provo
<alex1426> il file non esiste
<d4vey> mmm... ls -l | grep theme e metti su pastebin
<d4vey> anzi scusa, ls -al | grep theme
<alex1426> mi dai il link di pastebin
<alex1426> trovato lol
<d4vey> !pastebin | alex1426
<ubot-it> alex1426: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alex1426> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/683567/
<d4vey> alex1426, allora c'è! dai cd ./.themes
<alex1426> a ecco ora va bene prima no
<d4vey> e poi ls -l e metti su pastebin
<alex1426> perchè scrivevo cd  .themes scusa
<alex1426> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/683572/
<d4vey> quale è dei due che ti ha fregato??
<alex1426> tutti e due
<d4vey> mmm...
<d4vey> facciamo sta cosa...
<alex1426> ok
<d4vey> sudo mv Leopard-Lucid/ Macubuntu/ ../
<d4vey> ti spsota le due dir nella tua home. Così se si fanno ancora più danni basta rimetterle dove erano
<d4vey> *sposta
<d4vey> riavvia la modalità grafica
<alex1426> impossibile
<d4vey> e vediamo che succede...
<alex1426> mi dice impossibile eseguire stat
<d4vey> stat?
<alex1426> sui
<alex1426> si*
<alex1426> d4vey, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/683583/
<d4vey> alex1426, prova così
<alex1426> ok
<d4vey> sudo mv ./Leopard-Lucid/ ./Macubuntu/ ../
<d4vey> anche se mi sembra strano
<alex1426> steso errore
<alex1426> stesso*
<d4vey> insomma, devi spostare 'ste due dir...
<d4vey> tu sei in modalità grafica?
<alex1426> si
<alex1426> ma se le elimino manualmente
<alex1426> e non da terminale dato che mi da questo errore
<alex1426> mi ha cambiato anche il gdm
<d4vey> alex1426, puoi provare
<d4vey> avvia nautilus con gksu nautilus ./
<d4vey> da li dove sei
<d4vey> *lì
<d4vey> alex1426, fatto?
<alex1426> ora provo
<alex1426> ma non si può fare prima con un punto di ripristino
<d4vey> punto di ripristino?!
<alex1426> si
<d4vey> no
<d4vey> cancellate le dir?
<alex1426> si
<d4vey> anzi, spostate?
<d4vey> ok, ora da terminale
<d4vey> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<alex1426> ok
<alex1426_> d4vey, niente
<d4vey> cioè?
<alex1426_> non me lo ha cambiato
<d4vey> apri un terminale
<d4vey> cd ./.themes
<d4vey> ls -al
<d4vey> e metti su pastebin
<alex1426> d4vey, eccomi scusa dicevi ?
<d4vey> apri un terminale
<d4vey> ls -al
<d4vey> scusa
<d4vey> apri un terminale
<FloodBotIt1> d4vey: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<d4vey> cd ./.themes
<d4vey> ls -al
<d4vey> e metti su pastebin
<alex1426> ora invece dei nomi ci sono dei puntini
<d4vey> alex1426, perfetto
<d4vey> alex1426, è perchè è vuota...
<d4vey> fai così: cd /usr/share/themes
<d4vey> ls, e metti su pastebin
<alex1426> non mi da nulla
<d4vey> alex1426, sei in themes?
<alex1426> sto dentro quella catella ma non c'è niente
<alex1426> sisi
<d4vey> dai ls -al
<alex1426> ora si lol
<d4vey> mmm...
<alex1426> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/683591/
<d4vey> alex1426, elimina Macbuntu
<alex1426> come
<d4vey> sudo rm -r Macbuntu7
<d4vey> *Macbuntu/
<alex1426> mi da errore
<d4vey> ovvero?
<alex1426> file o directory non esistente
<d4vey> gksu ./ e eliminala da interfaccia va...
<sandro_> sera a tutti... ho dei problemi con xubuntu sul computer di mio padre
<cristian_c> sandro_, esponi
<sandro_> grazie
<alex1426> poi
<sandro_> allora, attacco la sua canon 350d alla presa usb, accendo la macchina
<d4vey> e di nuovo: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sandro_> ma non ha intenzione di montarla
<alex1426> ok
<cristian_c> sandro_ fotocamera o stampante?
<cristian_c> :D
<sandro_> @cristian_c fotocamera
<ubottu-it> sandro_: Error: "cristian_c" is not a valid command.
<sandro_> cristian_c fotocamera
<cristian_c> uhm, la cosa strana è che a me la nikon la monta anche senza impostar enulla in Dispositivi rimuovibili
<cristian_c> può darsi che devi prima impostare la fotocamera
<cristian_c> per il collegamento al pc
<cristian_c> come unità d archiviazione di massa
<cristian_c> *di archiviazione
<sandro_> mh...
<sandro_> e come faccio?? più che altro non la visualizzo nemmeno in /media
<cristian_c> sandro_, l'ho detto infatti
<cristian_c> devi impostare prima la fotocamera
<cristian_c> hai il libretto di istruzione della macchina?
<cristian_c> *di istruzioni
<sandro_> ho messo modalità "connessione pc"
<cristian_c> ok
<sandro_> adesso provo a collegarla di nuovo
<sandro_> niente
<sandro_> muto!
<cristian_c> sandro_, altrimenti, workaround, puoi estrarre la scheda sd (se presente) e utilizzarla direttamente con il pc
<sandro_> eh si... quello l'ho fatto sul mio pc che ha il lettore di schede CF, ma su quello di mio padre non funzia
<sandro_> :D
<cristian_c> sandro_, in che senso non funzia?
<sandro_> che non viene montata nè vista da gthumb
<sandro_> provo f-spot
<sandro_> anche se sul canale ufficiale di xubuntu mi dicono che le fotocamere non vengono montate automaticamente :O
<cristian_c> a me sì
<sandro_> anche a me :|
<cristian_c> sanr_, a me si monta in thunar
<cristian_c> e sul desktop
<cristian_c> *sandro_
<sandro_> a me non si monta da nessuna parte
<sandro_> :S
<cristian_c> per farla aprire da gthumb o f-spot credo tu debba impostRE IL COMANDO IN DISPOSITIVI E DISCHI RIMUOVIBILI
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> caps-lock
<sandro_> il bello è che la macchina mi dice che sta lavorando, ma il pc non la vede...
<sandro_> boh... non so davvero che fare
<cristian_c> sandro_, sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> !pastebin | sandro_
<ubot-it> sandro_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sandro_> cristian
<sandro_> sembra che o
<sandro_> ho risolto
<sandro_> nelle impostazioni di unità rimovibili e dischi non era pippato "iporta foto"
<sandro_> ;)
<cristian_c> sandro_, parli della scheda Fotocamere?
<sandro_> no...spe! grr
<sandro_> almeno adesso mi appare il pop up
<sandro_> ma non la monta ...
<sandro_> spe
<sandro_> grrrr...
<sandro_> esce un popup, ma non so che comando dargli nelle impostazioni
<sandro_> di "unità rimovibili e dischi"
<cristian_c> sandr_, per questo stavo pensando a un'altra strada
<cristian_c> quello penso che serva per un utilizzo più specifico con i programmai
<sandro_> mh
<cristian_c> sandro_, fai come ti ho consigliato
<skydive> ciao
<skydive> adesso ci sono
<sandro_> cristian
<cristian_c> perché prima non c'eri? :D
<skydive> ehheeheheheheh
<sandro_> ho messo che quando si collega la fotocamera mi apra thunar
<skydive> qualcuno mi stava spiegando
<sandro_> ma non mi apre una mazza di niente
<skydive> ma poi avevo da fare e adesso non mi ricordo con chi stavo parlando
<cristian_c> sandro_, ma ti gho detto cosa fRE
<cristian_c> *fare
<skydive> ah si!!!
<skydive> enzotib, ci sei ancora?
<sandro_> cosa faccio con il domando fdisk
<cristian_c> basta che inclli il comando nel terminale
<enzotib> skydive, sì
<cristian_c> e poi pastebin come indicato prma
<cristian_c> *prima
<skydive> ok, possiamo continuare, ho rinominato la partizione in Finester, senza spazi e senza numeri
<sandro_> lo so... ho chiesto cosa succede con quel terminale
<sandro_> comando*
<skydive> adesso come mi comporto con il file fstab?
<enzotib> skydive, ok, hai già modificato qualcosa in fstab, rispetto a quello che ho visto?
<cristian_c> sandro, elenca informazioni sulle partizioi
<skydive> no
<cristian_c> sui filesystem
<skydive> anzi, si
<skydive> ho cancellato le ultime due righe
<enzotib> skydive_, sostituisci l'ultima riga con: LABEL="Finester 7"  /media/Finester  ntfs-3g  defaults  0  0
<sandro_> ecco -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/683615/
<enzotib> skydive, ma hai rinominato la partizione o il punto di mount?
<skydive> la partizione
<enzotib> skydive, aspetta che facciamo una indagine: sudo blkid, metti su pastebin
<skydive> ok
<skydive> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/683617/
<cristian_c> sandro_, è collegata anche la fotocamera?
<sandro_> si
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> sandro_, hai provato la fotcamera anche in altre porte usb?
<cristian_c> *fotocamera
<enzotib> skydive, ok, ora ls -l /media
<cristian_c> sandro_, lsusb
<skydive> sempre in pastebin?
<cristian_c> !pastebin | sandro_
<ubot-it> sandro_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skydive> totale 20 drwx------ 1 teo teo 20480 2011-09-06 09:32 Finester
<enzotib> skydive, ma è montata la partizione adesso?
<sandro_> ecco! -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/683619/
<skydive> sì
<enzotib> skydive, smontala e rifammi il comando
<skydive> c'è l'icona sulla scrivaia
<skydive> ok
<cristian_c> lsusb non la vede neanche
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> sandro_, prova a cllegarla su altre porte e ridare lsusb
<cristian_c> *collegarla
<sandro_> ho provato a cambiare porte
<cristian_c> una porta usb che andrà bene ci sarà
<cristian_c> tu provA E RIDAI IL COMANDO
<cristian_c> uhm
<skydive> totale = 0
<cristian_c> perché hanno fatto cas-lock vicino alla 'a'
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *caps-lock
<enzotib> skydive, ok: sudo mkdir /media/Finester
<enzotib> skydive, e attento a non montarla, per adesso
<skydive> fatto
<enzotib> skydive_, sostituisci l'ultima riga di fstab con: LABEL="Finester"  /media/Finester  ntfs-3g  defaults  0  0
<enzotib> skydive, megli senza virgolette
<enzotib> meglio*
<sandro_> su ubuntu 11.04 la vede
<cristian_c> sandro_, sempre nella stessa porta usb?
<skydive> ok, ma l'ultima riga è quella della swap
<cristian_c> lol
<sandra_> ciao
<cristian_c> lol
<sandra_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<sandro_> su un altro pc con ubuntu invece che xubuntu
<skydive> è forse meglio se ti faccio vedere il mio file fstab?
<enzotib> skydive, ok
<cristian_c> sandro_, infatti ti stavo dicendo quello apposta
<enzotib> skydive, allora aggiungi, io avevo visto prima un pastebin dove c'era una riga
<cristian_c> sandro_, il fatto che lsusb non te la veda, è indice di qualche problema sulla porta
<sandra_> sandrabaru
<skydive> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/683621/
<enzotib> skydive_, aggiungi la riga seguente ad fstab: LABEL=Finester  /media/Finester  ntfs-3g  defaults  0  0
<sandro_> cistian_c eh... ma la fotocamera vorrei che funzionasse su sto pc, non su quell'altro... cmq ho provato anche le usb dietro e non funziona
<cristian_c> sandro_, però non hai posto l'output del comando
<cristian_c> *postato
<skydive> ok,, fatto e ho salvato
<enzotib> skydive, ok
<enzotib> skydive, sudo mount /media/Finester
<sandro_> stesso output
<skydive> fatto
<sandro_> !cristian_c che non ci sia qualche pacchetto da scaricare da qualche parte??
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<enzotib> skydive, ls -l /media/Finester, guardalo tu, non postarlo, dimmi se è ok
<enzotib> skydive, inoltre dovrebbe essere sul desktop
<cristian_c> sandro_, quindi risultano soltanto il mouse e la webcam?
<sandro_> si
<cristian_c> sandro_ sudo apt-get install thunar-volman
<cristian_c> se non è già stato fatto
<skydive> sono uscite tante righe con elencate le cartelle nella partizione e sono evidenziate in verde
<enzotib> skydive, ok, la vedi la partizione sul desktop?
<skydive> sì esatto è anche sul desktop
<cristian_c> sandro_, però penso che tecnicamente dovrebbe risultare comunque in lsusb
<enzotib> skydive, ora prova a riavviare, e dovrebbe già stare sul desktop
<skydive> ok
<skydive> torno subito
<sandro_> eh... tecnicamente anche secondo me
<sandro_> ma praticamente non mi ha per il fondoschiena
<cristian_c> sandro_, fatto?
<skydive_> perfetto enzotib, è sul desktop
<skydive_> grazie
<enzotib> skydive_, prego
<skydive_> io avevo un problema con il touchpad che poi ho risolto, dove devo scrivere come ho fatto?
<skydive_> così da aiutare chi avrà il mio stesso problema?
<sandro_> ecco... ho provato ad attaccare anche la canon 50d mia
<sandro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/683635/
<cristian_c> sandro_ ce ne sono due
<nicotano>   buona sera
<sandro_> si cristian_c una è la 50D e l'altra la 350D
<cristian_c> e la 350d ora te la vede
<cristian_c> ma hai cmabato porta per mcaso?
<cristian_c> *cambiato
<sandro_> no
<sandro_> sempre quelle che provavo prima
<sandro_> cmq in /media non ci sono
<cristian_c> sandr9o_, boh, dai il comando fdisk di prima
<cristian_c> *sandro_
<sandro_> nessuna traccia usb
<sandro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/683637/
<cristian_c> tra l'altro non vede nessuna delle fotocamere
<cristian_c> uhm
<sandro_> infatti
<cristian_c> sandro_ il pacchetto l'hai installato?
<sandro_> che pacchetto??
<cristian_c> sandro_, quello che ti ho indicato prima
<cristian_c> non leggi >:(
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> sandro_ sudo apt-get install thunar-volman
<pitzalone> ciao a tutti. ho due problemi. iniziamo dal primo. ho fatto l'avvanzamento e non riesco a scaricare adobe flash player. vie alternative?
<sandro_> ah... non l'ho letto scusa
<cristian_c> pitzalone, dai repo
<sandro_> cristian_c -> thunar-volman è già alla versione più recente
<cristian_c> immaginavo
<pitzalone> cristian_c: cosa cerco?
<cristian_c> pitzalone, o flsh o irestricted-extras, ma prima servono informazioni sul tuo sistema
<cristian_c> pitzalone, uname -a
<cristian_c> *flash
<cristian_c> *o i restricted-extras
<cristian_c> sandro, asp
<cristian_c> sandro_ http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=458091.msg3590344
<cristian_c> è una reflex :D
<skydive_> ciao a tutti, grazie ancora e buona serata
<cristian_c> è proprio il tuo modello
<pitzalone> cristian_c:  cioè?
<sandro_> sta parlando con me
<cristian_c> pitzalone, digita il comando nel terminale
<cristian_c> sandro_, letto?
<sandro_> si... ma non c'è soluzione mi sembra?
<sandro_> allora, ho provato tutte le usb possibili e immaginabili, ho provato con un altra macchina, quindi un'altra scheda, ho provato anche su un pc che invece di xubuntu ha ubuntu
<sandro_> non penso di aver altre prove da fare :'(
<cristian_c> sandro_, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=263640.msg1880359
<cristian_c> la cosa strana è che a volte lsusb te la vede e altre volte no
<cristian_c> fdisk invece non vede mai nulla vero?
<cristian_c> l'idea sarebbe quella di montarla manualmente
<sandro_> con fdisk non vede un che**
<cristian_c> sì, ma non intendevo quello
<cristian_c> hai letto?
<sandro_> si... ho letto... ma non ho mai usato il comando "mount"
<cristian_c> sandro_, la fotocamera è settata su mass storage o ptp?
<sandro_> ptp
<sandro_> ho provato anche a metterla in mass storage ma a quel punto non veniva  fuori nemmeno il pop-up
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Picture_Transfer_Protocol
<cristian_c> sandro_, prova a controllare se è installato libptp o libgphoto
<picoz> io da qualche tempo ho questo problema: se clicco su un l link per es. quello qui sopra, non apro la pagina indicata ma la mia home di firefox; qualcuno sa qaulcosa?
<cristian_c> picoz, quale client irc utilizzi?
<picoz> scusate, mai usato... prima volta...  Empathy 2.34.0
<cristian_c> picoz, controlla nelle preferenze di empathy
<sandro_> cristian_c non esiste nelle sorgenti la libreria libptp2
<cristian_c> sorgenti?
<cristian_c> quali sorgenti?
<sandro_> sia se do sudo apt-get install sia se cerco le librerie sul gestore di pacchetti non esistono
<Arianna> Ciao a tutti, ma si può istallare un programma non presente nei repository?
<Dig_64> Arianna, si che si può, dipende dal programma
<cristian_c> sandro_, io libgphoto ce l'ho ad esempio
<sandro_> libgphoto ce l'ho anche io ed è già installato ;)
<Arianna> Dig_64: È un .tar.gz che devo fare per farlo funzionare?
<cristian_c> sandro_, quale versione di xubuntu tai utilizzando
<cristian_c> <sandro_> sia se do sudo apt-get install sia se cerco le librerie sul gestore di pacchetti non esistono
<cristian_c> -,-'
<Dig_64> Arianna,  che programma è?
<cristian_c> !ufficiali
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ufficiali'
<cristian_c> !ufficiale
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ufficiale'
<cristian_c> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> uhm
<Arianna> Dig_64: Un browser, ma devo istallarlo... Puoi dirmi come lo istallo? (è un .tar.gz
<cristian_c> !chat | Arianna
<ubot-it> Arianna: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Dig_64> Arianna, .tar.gz è un file compresso. come i file *.rar o *.zip
<sandro_> sia se do sudo apt-get install libptp sia se cerco la libreria libptp sul gestore di pacchetti, non esiste
<cristian_c> se non si trova nei repository ufficiali, non si può ottenere supporto in questo canale
<sandro_> uso xubuntu 11.04
<cristian_c> sandro_, ma tu hai detto entrambe
<Arianna> Dig_64: Non mi sai dire come faccio ad istallarlo? Se sì dimmi cosa devo fare altrimenti non spammiamo inutilmente :P
<Dig_64> Arianna, vieni su ubuntu-it-chat
<sandro_> probabilmente digitavo male
<sandro_> il nome delle librerie
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> sandro_, controlla se è installato gvfs
<sandro_> ok
<locodir-user> hi
<sandro_> anche questo è alla versione più recente
<sandro_> cristian_c magari continuerò le ricerche domani
<sandro_> ma devo chiudere il pc
<cristian_c> ok
<sandro_> grazie mille per la super disponibilità
<locodir-user> come faccio per cambiare il mio nome?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> stavo per dire andare all'anagrafe, però basta che clicchi sul campo ricerca nello spazio del nickname
<locodir-user> scusa non mi è chiaro , dov'è il campo ricerca nello spazio del nickname?
<locodir-user> è la prima volta che uso queste chat
<cristian_c> in basso a sinistra, dove scrivi il log
<pitzalone> cristian_c:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/683670/
<locodir-user> vabbe , io qui in basso a sinistra non vedo nulla , forse è il browser , pazienza , farò a meno ..
<cristian_c> pitzalone, ubuntu, kubuntu o xubuntu?
<cristian_c> locodir-user, ma dove scrivi i log tu?
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> browser?
<locodir-user> è un messaggio privato se vedo il tuo nick rosso?
<cristian_c> no
<pitzalone> cristian_c:  ubuntu
<cristian_c> ok, pitzalone, installa ubuntu-restricted-extrS E CHE DIO TE LA MANDI BUONA :d
<cristian_c> ps
<locodir-user> forse ho capito , la chat da il nome solo se si fa il login sul sito , è corretto?
<cristian_c> *ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cristian_c> *ops
<cristian_c> caps-lock
<skydive> ciao cristian c
<cristian_c> locodir-user, non puoi utlizzare un banalissimo client irc?
<pitzalone> cristian_c: comando?
<cristian_c> *utilizzare
<skydive> sai che ti avevo detto che da quando ho reinstallato ubuntu non riesco più ad aprire il file . exe di windows
<skydive> ho capito perchè
<cristian_c> pitzalone, puoi fare dal gestore paccheti, ma anche sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<locodir-user> se sapessi come si fa , lo farei volentieri , non ho mai chattato usando irc , l'ultima volta fu nel 1996 con il vecchio pc
<cristian_c> skydive, non mi ricordo di questa cosa
<cristian_c> locodir-user, non ci vuole un genio, installa xchat dal software center
<cristian_c> :D
<locodir-user> xchat c'è l'ho e dovrei avere anche un account...
<skydive> oltre a installare wine, dovevo installare anche virtual basic di microsoft
<cristian_c> pitzalone, ti installa tutti i codec non free tra cui flash
<cristian_c> locodir-user, al massimo si registra il nickname
<locodir-user> vabbe lascio perdere perchè non so come si fa
<skydive> ah beh!!! allora niente
<skydive> ciao
<cristian_c> locodir-user, bastava installare il programma
<cristian_c> non ci voleva niente
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> :|
<locodir-user> devo installare un programma per cambiare nome in questa chat? mi sembra che abbia poco senso
<cristian_c> skydive, temo che tu confonda spesso gli interlocutori con cui hai parlato :D
<cristian_c> locodir-user, diciamo che con la webchat non saprei come si fa
<cristian_c> io ritengo più comodo il client
<cristian_c> niente browser
<cristian_c> :D
<locodir-user> si ma il mondo va verso le web-chat , che funzionano senza installare programmi
<cristian_c> e a me del mondo... :D
<cristian_c> se il mondo va verso il mac, io non devo andare verso il mac per forza :D chiuso offtopic
<cristian_c> :)
<locodir-user> se il mondo tornasse verso il commodore.. a che mondo che sarebbe...
<cristian_c> locodir-user, può darsi che ci sia qualche comando irc che lo fa
<cristian_c> locodir-user, controlla in qualche guida ai comandi di irc
<locodir-user> ok
<cristian_c> se ne trovano sul web XD
<cristian_c> il fato che sul client cambio il nick con un click e sulla webchat no, è un punto a favore del client :D
<cristian_c> *fatto
<locodir-user> aspetta forse ci riesco con la guida
<Giamps> ha ha
<Giamps> bastava scrivere "/NICK tuonickname"
<cristian_c> comando irc
<Giamps> yes
<cristian_c> uhm, mi hanno sempre dato dei grattacapi i comandi irc
<Giamps> sto meno tempo io dal web :-)
<cristian_c> a volte non funzionano :(
<cristian_c> ?
<Giamps> sto meno io dal web nel cammbiare nome di te tramite il programma :-)
<cristian_c> io ci metto un secondo
<cristian_c> visto?
<Giamps> vabbe..
<Giamps> comunque per oggi la mia missione è compiuta...ho cambiato il mio nome.. ringrazio per l'aiuto e la collaborazione , e smetto di scrivere in OT
<ale73> ciao, ho un paio di errori avviando firestarter: uno mi dice in finestra [ impossibile aprire il log di sistema ] e uno nel terminale [ (firestarter:29377): libgnomevfs-CRITICAL **: gnome_vfs_async_open: assertion `text_uri != NULL' failed ]
<cristian_c> ale73, è successo qualcoa di particolare nell'utilizzo difirestarter?
<ale73> cristian_c nell'utilizzo no, nessun crash
<cristian_c> cioèè da quando ha iniziato a comparire?
<ale73> cristian_c dalla prima volta che l'ho installato
<pitzalone> cristian_c: avrei anche un altro problema.... da qualche giorno non mi funziona lo scanner, che verifica posso fare per vedere se è un problema di impostazioni o se dello scanner?
<cristian_c> pitzalone, quindi prima funzionava, ci sono stati degli aggiornamenti?
<dem> buonasera, è possibile far partire in automatico ubuntu senza doverlo scegliere, avendolo installato dentro windows?
<cristian_c> ale73, perché hai installato firestarter?
<cristian_c> dem, parli di wubi?
<ale73> cristian_c per non essere pingato da chiunque su tutte le porte
<cristian_c> ale73, sei in una rete?
<cristian_c> in una rete locale intendo
<ale73> cristian_c no solo ADSL
<dem> wuby  mmhhh non lo conosco bene
<cristian_c> chi vuoi che ti pighi
<cristian_c> *pinghi
<pitzalone> cristian_c: si funzionava....  non  dovrei aver toccato nulla se non qualche impostazione di firefox e oggi l'avvanzamento, ma l'ho fatto per vedere se risolveva il problema
<cristian_c> dem, hai installato ubuntu dentro windows, quindi wubi
<dem> cristian,  si wubi
<cristian_c> pitzalone, quindi è successo dall'oggi al mattino?
<cristian_c> pitzalone, pastami in pvt il comando history
<ale73> cristian_c la connessione va meglio con le porte stealth (IMHO)
<pitzalone> cristian_c:  sarebbe?
<cristian_c> dem, non so, non l'ho mai usato, come funziona al momento il boot?
<cristian_c> pitzalone, dai il comaqndo e me lo past in pvt
<cristian_c> *pati
<cristian_c> !pastebin | pitzalone
<ubot-it> pitzalone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ale73> cristian_c comunque leggevo su un forum per arch che il secondo errore nel terminale (libgnomevfs-CRITICAL) lo da quando uwf non è avviato come daemon, può essere?
<dem> cristian, ci sono due sistemi, e se non scelgo mi parte in automatico dopo 30 sec windows, vorrei far partire in automatico ubuntu
<pitzalone> cristian_c: intendo come è il comando?
<ale73> *ufw
<cristian_c> ale73, sul web ci sono guide per configurare iptables, ufw, gui e compagnia bella in modo correto
<cristian_c> *corretto
<cristian_c> dem, penso che ci sia una specie di grub.cfg anche per wubi
<cristian_c> ma è soltanto un'ipotesi
<ale73> cristian_c non devo configurare il firewall, va bene così com'è di default, volevo solo capire se natty avvia ufw come daemon e non ho trovato guide al riguardo
<cristian_c> ale73, guarda in task manager e in sessioni
<dem> cristian_ dove trovo wubi?
<cristian_c> dem, ma wubi è già installato lol
<ale73> cristian_c che processo devo cercare?
<dem> come lo apro da dove?
<cristian_c> ale73, al limite prova con il ocmando top e pasta su pastebin
<cristian_c> *comando
<ale73> cristian_c ok
<cristian_c> dem, wubi è la versione di ubuntu installata all'interno di widows come un qualsiasi programma
<cristian_c> *windows
<cristian_c> ale73, e guarda anche in sessioni
<cristian_c> per vedere se è caricato all'avvio
<cristian_c> oppure in init.d
<dem> <cristian   , quando parte ubuntu ,prima mi esce la pag. di grub,   cosa posso fare ?
<cristian_c> dem
<ale73> cristian_c top e ps aux http://paste.ubuntu.com/683704/
<cristian_c> riesci ad accedere ai file di ubuntu?
<dem> cristian_c     ?
<kuix> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libQtDBus.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kuix> cosa faccio?
<kuix> gia reinstallate ma nada >.<
<cristian_c> dem, parlo delle directory di sistema di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ale73, cerca in init.d o dai grep -ir fw
<ale73> cristian_c in /etc7init.d lo script ufw c'è
<ale73> * /etc/init.c
<cristian_c> ale73, hai visto in sessioni, via gui ?
<ale73> cristian_c top e ps aux http://paste.ubuntu.com/683704/
<cristian_c> l'ho visto prima quell'output -,-'
<dem> cristian_,  scusa,  dunque?
<ale73> cristian_c sessioni intendi processi dentro monitor di sistema?
<cristian_c> dem, riesci ad accederci?
<dem> no!
<dem> come?
<cristian_c> ale73, sessioni intndo i programmi da caricare automaticament all'avvio del sistema
<cristian_c> o demoni
<cristian_c> dem, entra in ubuntu
<ale73> cristian_c ok, apllicazioni d'avvio
<dem> sono in ubuntu
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> ale73, sì
<cristian_c> ale73, controlla se c'è il firewall
<cristian_c> dem, contrlla in /etc/grub
<cristian_c> o in /boot
<cristian_c> boot/grub.cfg
<dem> cristian_c   nel terminale?
<ale73> cristian_c il firewall non c'è
<cristian_c> dem, no, nel file manager
<cristian_c> ale73, non c'è nulla di riconducibile?
<cristian_c> ale73, semmmai posta una schermata
<dem> cristian_c     come arrivo nel file manager?
<bobbybong> ale73,  sudo iptables -L
<anto50> buonasera      problema con ed2k
<cristian_c> dem, ossignur
<cristian_c> :D
<anto50> allora ho fatto tutto quello che mi chiede una guida ma nn funziona l'associazione dei link ed2k
<dem> rollo
<cristian_c> dem, apri nautilus
<anto50> mi continua dire    il protocollo (ed2k) non è associato ad alcun programma
<dem> cristian,  ok provo, grazie
<ale73> cristian_c  http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/8199/schermatasq.png    .......      http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/2912/schermata1rv.png
<cristian_c> dem, poi pastalo su pastebin
<dem> non riesco ad'arrivare a file manager o nautilus, da dove passo?
<cristian_c> ale73, hai ragione, non c'è
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> dem, come apri i file in ubuntu?
<dem> cerca file?
<cristian_c> ossignur
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> è un po' scmodo come metodo XD
<dem> vado di linux da 15 gg
<cristian_c> *scomodo
<cristian_c> ho capito, ma anche chi utiizza widows lo sa
<cristian_c> *utlizza
<cristian_c> **utilizza
<cristian_c> *windows
<dem> cristian,  tutto è un file  a livello software!  scusa
<dem> rollo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> dem, però in qualche modo credo tu abbia usato i file in ubuntu, no?
<ale73> bobbybong http://paste.ubuntu.com/683717/
<dem> cristian_  ohhh  la fai difficile
<bobbybong> ale73, il firewall funziona
<ale73> bobbybong firestarter funziona l'ho testato prima su shieldsup
<ale73> bobbybong però quell'errore e il log mancante?
<cristian_c> dem, sì, però è anche difficile spiegare
<cristian_c> dem, non so come fare aprirti il file manager
<cristian_c> dem, fallo da terminale allora
<cristian_c> dem, ls /boot
<cristian_c> dem, oppure gsku nautilus
<cristian_c> molto megio
<cristian_c> *meglio
<dem> cristian, da terminale?
<cristian_c> sì
<dem> provo
<ale73> bobbybong sto natty non è uscito tanto bene: zeitgeist datahub sempre ZOMBIE tutte le volte che avvio, lo shutdown che va in freez, la barra a sinistra di unity che ogni 3x2 non si autohide......firestarter senza log, sudo gedit che da errore se non usi gksudo gedit (la 10.10 non si lamentava)......un bagno di sangue questa 11.04
<bobbybong> ale73, io ho kde
<dem> stacco, pappa,  grazie i ntanto   cristian, ciao
<cristian_c> ale73, anche a me quel processo è uno zombie, e a tanti altri: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,477867.0.html
<ale73> bobbylong mi sa che lo provo anch'io....ma sto zeitgeist se lo disattivo dalle applicazioni d'avvio che mi perdo?
<cristian_c> leggi
<ale73> cristian_c  (si l'avevo visto )a quello che ho capito è un gestore della cronologia di qualcosa....
<ale73> cristian_c  del software center?
<cristian_c> ne so meno di te, ma ce l'hanno quasi tutti
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> software center?
<ale73> cristian_c  dicevo è il gestore della cronologia del software center?
<cristian_c> può darsi, non ci ho mai avuto a che fare :D
<ale73> cristian_c  comunque ho due o tre applicazioni che lanciate dal terminale mi dicono [impossibile scrivere sul file di log, file inesistente] e fa riferimento a un VFS inesistente, mi sa cheè lo zombie (zeitgeost datahub sempre zombie)
<cristian_c> mah, io non ho avuto di questi problemi
<cristian_c> e gl ialtri che hanno lo zombie non hanno accusato problemi
<ale73> ale73 ma, aspettiamo la 11.10 che mi sa sia l'unica soluzione :), grazie per ora
<skydive> ciao devidino
<skydive> hai risolto il problema del touchpad?
<skydive_> non mi ricordo dov'è il file per impostare gli alis
<skydive_> alias
<skydive_> .ba.....
<fabioazzurro> salve,avrei un problema con l'audio...ad un certo punto non posso usufruirne piu .graziw
<bob_bybong> fabioazzurro, nel senso che accendi il pc funziona poi di botto smette di funzionare?
<fabioazzurro> ho risolto grazieee
<orazio> ciao
<bob_bybong> ciao
<orazio> sto provando a installare ubuntu su un nuovo computer ma ho diversi problemi che non so se siano legati tra loro e sto impazzendo
<bob_bybong> descrivi i problemi orazio
<orazio> è un ubuntu 11 server, e appena avviato manda un sacco di "udevd worker did not accept message" ... ma pare sia "normale". Il vero problema ora è che si pianta dopo che premo qualche tasto sulla tastiera, quindi al login. Si blocca tutto  e posso solo spegnere
<orazio> non so' se è legato a qualche periferica o all'hard disk SSD (che su ubuntu 10 non era riconosciuto, sulla 11 si)
<bob_bybong> non conosco la server ma non avrà il recovery mode nel boot, se non riesci a fare il login è dura
<orazio> ha il recovery
<orazio> ma si pianta pure quello
<orazio> per l'esattezza si pianta quando tocco la tastiera
<orazio> quindi è il caso di dire che ho le mani legate
<bob_bybong> prova a cambiare la tastiera se hai possibilità
<bob_bybong> potresti entrare nell'installazione di ubuntu da live in chroot
<bob_bybong> e aggiornare il sistema magari poi funziona
<orazio> durante l'installazione comunque la tastiera e' andata alla grande
<orazio> potrebbe essere un problema dell'SSD
<bob_bybong> hai installato su sd quant'è grande questa sd
<bob_bybong> ?
<stefano80> e buona sera a tutti, ho installato kubuntu sul pc e non funziona l'audio su firefox chi mi da una dritta
<orazio> 40gb
<orazio> volevo provare a dare un po' di comandi a caso
<orazio> tipo noapic
<bob_bybong> stefano80, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<orazio> solo che con grub2 ancora non ho capito dove li devo mettere
<bob_bybong> orazio, /etc/default/grub
<bob_bybong> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<bob_bybong> tra le virgolette " le opzioni che vuoi"
<orazio> intendo da grub proprio
<orazio> non da shell
<bob_bybong> digita e
<stefano80> bob_bybong, grazie, riavvio
<orazio> ok li edito
<orazio> e poi do questi comandi dopo a "quiet"? sulla stringa dove carica il kernel?
<bob_bybong> ctrl x F10 salvi
<bob_bybong> si dopo quiet
<orazio> ho tipo linuz... uid qualcosa ro quit NOLAPIC <--- qua vero? :)
<bob_bybong> io ho solo quiet splash"
<orazio> per miracolo non ho premuto piu' pulsanti e ora non e' piu bloccato
<orazio> ho finalmente una shell
<bob_bybong> :)
<bob_bybong> aggiorna il sistema
<orazio> pure se ho scaricato la iso 1 ora fa?
<bob_bybong> orazio, sudo apt-get update
<bob_bybong> orazio, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<orazio> provo
<orazio> forse vado down
<stefano80> bob_bybong, non va
<bob_bybong> non va nel senso che non hai la rete?
<stefano80> bob_bybong, esatto ho riavviato e non si connette in rete
<bob_bybong> sei collegato con il cavo?
<stefano80> si
<bob_bybong> ifconfig cosa dice?
<stefano80> bob_bybong, prima che facessi l'installazione ero connesso
<bob_bybong> stefano80, quando hai installato c'è stata una parte che ti faceva configurare la rete con dhcp
<bob_bybong> ?
<stefano80> bob_bybong, no non mi ha chiesto nulla
<bob_bybong> stefano80, cosa hai installato?
<stefano80> bob_bybong, non c'è l'IP con ifconfig
<bob_bybong> il router ha dhcp
<bob_bybong> ?
<stefano80> bob_bybong, kubuntu-restricted-extras
<stefano80> bob_bybong, si in automatico
<bob_bybong> scusa stefano80 ti ho scambiato con un altro
<stefano80> bob_bybong, niente
<stefano80> bob_bybong, ma con le altre distro era ok
<bob_bybong> stefano80, sudo dhclient
<stefano80> bob_bybong, No DHCPOFFERS received
<stefano80> bob_bybong, ma se faccio un autoremove?
<bob_bybong> stefano80, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<orazio_> sto facendo gli aggiornamenti...speriamo bene!
<stefano80> bob_bybong, niente
<bob_bybong> stefano80, quelle erano librerie e codec non c'entrano niente con la connessione
<stefano80> bob_bybong, provo a riavviare i lpc
<bob_bybong> ok
<stefano80> bob_bybong, niente
<stefano80> non si è avviata la connessione
<bob_bybong> vai sull'icona sulla barra
<stefano80> bob_bybong, nella finestra network connections non c'è nulla
<bob_bybong> neanche tipo cavo scollegato?
<stefano80> bob_bybong, no
<stefano80> bob_bybong, non è che la scheda è andata?
<bob_bybong> dmesg | grep -i eth
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> il problema riguarda i log i acpid
<cristian_c> non7s dove trovarli
<stefano80> bob_bybong, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/683852/
<cristian_c> ho cercato nella documentazione del driver acer-wmi
<cristian_c> ma non ho trovato nulla di rilevante
<cristian_c> era per vedere se in qualche modo ildirver impediva a acpi di loggarsi sui fle
<cristian_c> *file
<cristian_c> *il driver
<cristian_c> sapeteper caso dove posso trovare questi log?
<cristian_c> Oppure come posso fare per scoprireche cos'è ch blocca i log?
<cristian_c> *sapete per
<cristian_c> *cos'è che
<bob_bybong> stefano80, eth0: link down tu hai questo se fodìsse scollegato come il mio sarebbe link is not ready controlla il cavo cambia porta sul router
<bob_bybong>  cat /proc/acpi/wakeup
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> bob_bybong, gazie :)
<stefano80> bob_bybong, grazie domani lo guardo adesso vado
<cristian_c> *grazie
<Brutus-> join #ubuntu
<Brutus-> Hi
<Brutus-> join #ubuntu
<Brutus-> ho sbagliato :D
<vipera> buona sera, qualcuno può aiutarmi riguardo ad un problema di lentezza? con lo stesso pc windows va più veloce :/
<cristian_c> vipera, processore e ram
<vipera> amd
<vipera> 1 giga di ram
<max_sme> ho un problema con skype qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<vipera> il problema sta tutto in firefox
<vipera> parte quello e la cpu schizza a 100
<vipera> non capisco perché con winzozz andava tutto bene
<cristian_c> vipera, annata (dato che non conosco la velocità del procio)?
<vipera> ops l'amd è 2.6
<cristian_c> vipera, firefox dei repo?
<vipera> del 2004
<cristian_c> mmmhhh
<cristian_c> ubuntu?
<vipera> 11.04
<cristian_c> 11.04?
<vipera> seh
<cristian_c> hai provato senza unity?
<vipera> parla potabile vecchio :D
<vipera> che è l'unity?
<vipera> sono un ex winaro
<cristian_c> hai una bara latwrale?
<vipera> sto cercando di disintossicarmi
<cristian_c> lol
<vipera> sì
<cristian_c> *barra
<vipera> vedo di escluderla?
<cristian_c> no, Esci, e fai il login,. selezionando Gnome classico
<vipera> mucho gusto
<vipera> poi?
<cristian_c> e poi prova a vedere se lo fa
<vipera> vedo se va tutto meglio?
<cristian_c> un tentativo
<vipera> vabbuono
<cristian_c> magari il problema è unity
<cristian_c> senza effetti
<vipera> torno a bestemmiare tra un poco aò òo,ote
<cristian_c> logout
<vipera> al limite*
<vipera> grazie intanto
<luke___> ciao
<max_sme> potete aiutarmi con un problema su skype
<max_sme> ?
<vipera> cristian non mi fa scegliere un bel niente sinceramente
<vipera> nè disconnettendomi nè riavviandomi
<vipera> questa fantomatica schermata dove posso scegliere gnome non la vedo
<cristian_c> vpera, è la schermata del login
<cristian_c> vipera, quando vai ad immettere la password n basso si apreun menù
<cristian_c> !chiedi \ max_sme
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !chiedi \ max_sme
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<max_sme> non mi sentono quando faccio una chiamata
<cristian_c> !chiedi | max_sme
<ubot-it> max_sme: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> ok
<max_sme> ok
<cristian_c> max_sme, nonfunziona il microfono?
<max_sme> io ascolto loro ma loro non sentono me
<max_sme> perciò è il microfono
<cristian_c> hai testao il microfono su ubuntu
<cristian_c> (accidenti bella rogna i microfoni :'( )
<max_sme> io ho provato da alsamixer
<cristian_c> *testato
<cristian_c> quello mica è testare
<max_sme> ma li non sembra tutto ok
<cristian_c> registratore di suoni ad esempi
<cristian_c> ciè?
<cristian_c> *cioè
<max_sme> adesso ho controllato sembra ok
<max_sme> scusami
<max_sme> allora testare i micro come devo fare?
<cristian_c> *esempio
<cristian_c> dicevo puoi testarlo con il registratore di suoni
<vipera> che goduria cris
<vipera> ho messo ubuntu classico senza effetti
<vipera> molto pi
<max_sme> cioè?
<vipera> ù
<vipera> sobrio
<vipera> come faccio ad impostarlo di default?
<cristian_c> vipera, l'hai già impostato
<cristian_c> vipera, firefox fa cherzi?
<cristian_c> *scherzi
<vipera> no, ma non era solo firefox il responsabile
<vipera> anzi, peggio ancora era minirok
<cristian_c> max_sme, conosci il registratore di suoni?
<max_sme> no
<cristian_c> minirok?
<max_sme> nemmeno
<cristian_c> max_sme, in Multimedia
<vipera> sì, per ascoltare musica
<max_sme> io uso kubuntu
<cristian_c> scusate, si sovrappone il log :D
<cristian_c> mmmhhh
<vipera> ne avrò provati non so quanti di player, uno peggio dell'altro
<cristian_c> vipera, non potevi vedere subito nel task manager qual'era il responsabile?
<vipera> non me lo mostrava
<cristian_c> max_sme, fammi cercare
<max_sme> ok
<vipera> comunque anche firefox cagava il cazzo eh
<vipera> non è che fosse così innocente
<vipera> ad ogni modo ora con l'impostazione grafica senza fronzoli la situazione è notevolmente migliorata, non solo dal punto di vista della velocità
<vipera> anche dal punto di vista estetico :D
<vipera> un'ultima cosa: senza dover reinstallare tutto posso migrare tutta l'installazione su un altro disco?
<vipera> ho deciso di abbandonare definitivamente winzozz, questa era una prova su un altro hard disk, piuttosto vecchio
<cristian_c> vipera, cosa intend per migrare?
<vipera> spostare tutto, tipo file immagine
<cristian_c> max_sme, puoi installare krecorder o krec
<cristian_c> se non sono già installati
<cristian_c> vipera, non capisco
<max_sme> penso di no
<cristian_c> max_sme, guarda nei menù
<cristian_c> tra le utility
<vipera> cristian, tipo backup del sistema
<max_sme> ok
<vipera> copiare installazione e file assieme
<max_sme> leggendo un forum ho provato a scricare questo : sudo apt-get install pavucontrol padevchooser
<max_sme> serve a qualcosa?
<cristian_c> !backup | vipera
<ubot-it> vipera: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<cristian_c> max_sme, non c'entra nulla il mixer
<vipera> grazie, lo leggo subito
<cristian_c> vipera, è un portale dedicato
<max_sme> allora devo scaricare krec?
<max_sme> faccio dal terminale?
<cristian_c> max_sme, ti ho consigliato i programmi
<cristian_c> max_sme, cerca nel gestore pacchetti
<cristian_c> kpackagekit si chiamami pare?
<cristian_c> *si chiama
<max_sme> ok ok
<vipera> grazie cristian, buona notte
<max_sme> guarda io ho provato a scrivere krecorder da kpackage ma non da niente idem per krec
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> max_sme, è vero non c'è
<cristian_c> nei repo
<max_sme> infatti
<cristian_c> max_sme, cn qarecord?
<cristian_c> *con
<max_sme> senti una cosa audacity va bene lo stesso?
<cristian_c> credo di sì
<max_sme> allora ho testato ma on mi funziona
<cristian_c> anche se con i microfoni non l' ho mai provato
<cristian_c> *l'ho
<max_sme> io adesso ho provato a fare una registrazione
<max_sme> ma non sento quello che dico
<max_sme> adesso non so se ho impostato male audacity io non ho toccato nulla da come l'ho scaricato
<cristian_c> max_sme, per questo ho consiglito un programa più semlice
<max_sme> capito
<cristian_c> *consigliato
<cristian_c> *semplice
<max_sme>  allora provo un altro programma
<cristian_c> ho già detto quale potrebbe essere
<max_sme> ho scaricato qarecord
<max_sme> adesso provo a testare
<cristian_c> ovviametne impostALO PER IL MIC DELLAWEBCAM
<cristian_c> ops
<Brutus-> Ciao
<Brutus-> ho aggiunto due righe al file /etc/fstab per montare automaticamente al boot due partizioni. Per verificare se sono corrette ho digitato mount -a da terminale e non vengono errori. Però le partizioni non vengono montate. Cosa puo' essere andato storto?
<luca> buona sera
<luca> non riesco a darmi pace perchè ho scaricato l'iso 11.4 di ubuntu da installare sul mio macbook white
<luca> ma non riesco come posso fare?
<momi> ragazzi un favore, ho montato una penna wifi su lubuntu ma il sistema non me la riconosce del tutto. La penna lampeggia ma nonmi dà connessione. HO seguito le istruzioni contenute qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<momi> ma mentre su ubuntu ha funzionato perfettamente su lubuntu no
<momi> qualcuno sa spiegarmi il perchè?
<luca> ho paura che a quest'ora tante connessioni ma pochi disponibili tornerò dopo tra le 9-10 buona notte
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-07
<totolino> buongiorno, ho appena installato xubuntu 11.4 tutto funziona perfettamente ma non mi monta l'hd esterno.. suggerimenti?
<skydive> ciao a enzotib
<skydive> ho combinato un casino, chi mi aiuta con il file grub?
<skydive> c'è nessuno?
<Odo> Giorno
<skydive> qualcuno mi può aiutare con il file grub?
<skydive> nessuno mi può aiutare? ho combinato un casino e sarebbe meglio risolverlo al più presto
<pitzalone> installare flashplayer su ubuntu?
<lucatortuga75> skydive, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<lucatortuga75> pitzalone, tramite ubuntu software center cerca e installa Plugin Adobe Flash
<pitzalone> lucatortuga75: non funzionava e l'ho disintallato... riprovo?
<lucatortuga75> pitzalone, riprova xchè a me funziona correttamente sulla 11.04
<pitzalone> lucatortuga75: avevi ragione risolto! grazie!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> ola
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<carmelo> SALVE A TUTTI
<Guest89763> COME FACCIO A ISTALLARE MISSING PLUG IN IN CHROMIUM??
<Guest89763> QUALCUNO MI PUO AIUTARE
<jester-> Guest89763: che sarebbe?
<Guest89763> GRAZIE
<jester-> Guest89763: non scrivere un maiuscolo
<Guest89763> ok
<jester-> Guest89763: missing plug sarebbe?
<Guest89763> nn riesco a vedere i video su chromium e ascaltare la radio mi dice che manca queto plug
<jester-> Guest89763: video di cosa
<Guest89763> video dei siti rai eccc
<Guest89763> e le radio olin
<Guest89763> e un plug strano
<jester-> Guest89763: i siti rai che usano moonlight non sono mai andati con chromium e, per adesso, non vanno nemmeno con firefox
<Guest89763> quindi niente da fare
<jester-> Guest89763: con firefox vanno le rradio?
<Guest89763> no
<Brutus-> Ciao
<Brutus-> ho seguito la guida per l'automount di partizioni al boot. Digitando il comando mount -a per verificare se è tutto ok non becco errori. Però le partizioni ( che fino a quel momento erano smontate) montate solo lette male. Anzi non posso vedo l'elenco dei file ma non posso leggerli.
<Brutus-> *posso vedere
<Brutus-> Le istruzioni aggiunte nel file fstab mi sembrano corrette. Forse non ho messo qualcosa necessaria per la corretta lettura
<Brutus-> o magari il contrario
<Brutus-> Posso mostrarla?
<glpiana> !paste | Brutus-
<ubot-it> Brutus-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Brutus-> glpiana grazie
<Brutus-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/684291/
<Brutus-> il problema è cambiato
<glpiana> Brutus-, guarda l'ultima riga
<Brutus-> ora riesco a caricare una partizione correttamente e una no
<glpiana> Brutus-, che è quel CUUID ?
<glpiana> c'è una C di troppo
<Brutus-> glpiana,  osti..  :D
<glpiana> Brutus-, comincia a correggere quello
<Brutus-> è proprio quella che non riesco a montare :D
<Brutus-> glpiana, un'altra cosa. Nel file manager le partizioni erano già presenti, disponibili da montare ma con un altro nome. Se creo come punto di montaggio, nel file fstab, metto gli stessi nomi e creo le cartelle, le partizioni vengono elencate due volte nel file manager. Posso eliminare questa cosa?
<Brutus-> *se come punto di montaggio
<Brutus-> Spero di essere stato chiaro
<Brutus-> Magari dopo il riavvio non succede più..
<glpiana> Brutus-, in /media non hai DATA e THE_BIG1 al momento?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Brutus-> glpiana, adesso si. Ma vorrei modificare i nomi in modo tale da avere le partizioni con i nomi originali con cui sono elencati già nel filesystem prima di essere montate
<Brutus-> ma se lo faccio vengono duplicate le voci nel filemanager
<glpiana> Brutus-, fai così, riavvia il pc e vedi cosa appare. poi vediamo
<Brutus-> glpiana, ok
<jester-> aiò massimo18
<massimo18> ciao jester-
<jester-> tridaddy
<Brutus-> glpiana, same problem
<Brutus-> sono duplicate
<Brutus-> ..le voci
<glpiana> Brutus-, fai vedere una schermata
<glpiana> !image | Brutus-
<ubot-it> Brutus-: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Brutus-> ok
<Brutus-> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/171398
<Brutus-> sulla dx
<glpiana> Brutus-, mmm...
<Brutus-> :)
<Brutus-> strano
<glpiana> Brutus-, potresti provare a eliminare le voci che hai aggiunto a fstab anzitutto. però tu vorresto fossero montate già all'avvio?
<Brutus-> glpiana, si, è quello l'obj
<Brutus-> se elimino le voci in fstab non verrebbero più montate al boot
<glpiana> Brutus-, su pastebin metti l'output di sudo blkid
<Brutus-> ok
<Brutus-> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/684303/
<glpiana> Brutus-, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=478741.0;all il tuo problema è come questo da quel che ho capito
<glpiana> Brutus-, potremmo provare a usare LABEL invece di UUID in fstab
<Brutus-> glpiana, non hanno risolto quel problema... Che sfiga. Posso provare a usare le etichette
<Brutus-> provo
<glpiana> prova
<Brutus-> glpiana, per smontare la part da terminale umount?
<glpiana> Brutus-, perchè non cliccare sul triangolino da nautilus? :D
<Brutus-> :D
<Utente123> salve
<Utente123> E' vero che dalla prossima versione di Ubuntu a Ottobre sparira' l'ambiente desktop Gnome ?
<glpiana> Utente123, no
<glpiana> Utente123, comunque per queste domande meglio usare il canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<Utente123> ah capisco
<Utente123> ciao
<Brutus-> glpiana, stesso problema anche così. Se hai altre idee fammi sapere :). Googlerò un po'
<Brutus-> glpiana, e grazie
<glpiana> Brutus-, non ne ho... beh forse una. prova a loggarti in una sessione guest e vedi se nautilus ha lo stesso comportamento
<Brutus-> ok
<Brutus-> glpiana, le partizioni non vengono montate.
<glpiana> Brutus-, appaiono doppie o singole?
<Brutus-> singole
<glpiana> Brutus-, quindi è un problema di impstazioni di nautilus o gnome. posso proporti di resettare gnome, ma perdi le personalizzazioni
<SaaMmY> salve salvino
<SaaMmY> qualcuno di qui che ha  kubuntu ed è un utente da tempo ormai
<SaaMmY> con esperienza
<Brutus-> glpiana, allora questa idea latengo come ultima spiaggia :)
<SaaMmY> potrebbe dirmi come cambiare la lingua in italiano di kde?
<glpiana> Brutus-, una volta che le voci appaiono singolarmente, fai un chown delle directory in cui vengono montate
<glpiana> !ubuntuitaliano | SaaMmY
<ubot-it> SaaMmY: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco dei pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano/ElencoPacchetti
<jester-> SaaMmY: in preferenze di sistema
<SaaMmY> provo
<SaaMmY> ma c'è un altro problema e cioè
<SaaMmY> non riesco a mettere la password quando c'è un aggiornamento
<SaaMmY> non riesco a mettere la password
<SaaMmY> non mi arriva la finestra in cui mi chiede di inserire la password
<Brutus-> glpiana, perchè dovrei cambiare il proprietario delle cartelle?
<jester-> SaaMmY: rinomina la cartella .kde
<glpiana> Brutus-, se dovessi avere problemi di accesso e scrittura
<SaaMmY> poi noto tra le available languages non c'è italiano ma solo american english
<SaaMmY> ora rinomino .kde
<glpiana> SaaMmY, i pacchi che ti indica la guida li hai messi?
<SaaMmY> quale guida?
<glpiana> -.-
<SaaMmY> ah ok ora apro la guida
<SaaMmY> glpiana:
<SaaMmY> se volessi fare qualunque cosa
<SaaMmY> mi chiede sempre la pass di autorizzazione
<SaaMmY> che non mi fa mettere l'ho detto
<SaaMmY> non posso installare niente
<glpiana> SaaMmY, neanche da terminale?
<SaaMmY> asp
<SaaMmY> no da terminale si
<glpiana> fallo da terminale
<sandra_> ciao
<sandra_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<SaaMmY> lol
<SaaMmY> glpiana come lo faccio da terminale?
<glpiana> SaaMmY, sudo apt-get install   seguito dai pacchetti riportati in quella guida
<SaaMmY> non trovo i pacchetti riportati nella guida
<glpiana> SaaMmY, il pacchetto non i pacchetti. scrivi: apt-cache search kde-l10n-it
<glpiana> elenca il pacco o  no?
<SaaMmY> non elenca il pacco
<glpiana> SaaMmY, allora hai problemi di repository. che versione hai?
<SaaMmY> scusa glpiana prima o poi lo dovrò fare anche se aggiro il problema ora con il terminale
<SaaMmY> ma mi serve ripristinare la configurazione della finestra che appare che mi fa inserire la password
<SaaMmY> per ogni installazione futura
<SaaMmY> ho kde 4.7
<glpiana> SaaMmY, ti ha già detto jester- cosa fare
<glpiana> SaaMmY, che versione di kubuntu hai?
<bobbybong> SaaMmY, non hai kubuntu
<SaaMmY> devo rinominare la cartella?
<SaaMmY> ho xubuntu con kde 4.7 sopra
<SaaMmY> e si in pratica l'ho trasformato in kubuntu
<bobbybong> che non hai preso dai repo
<glpiana> SaaMmY, per sapere la versione cosa bisogna fare?
<SaaMmY> non ricordo
<SaaMmY> ma so che è 4-7
<glpiana> SaaMmY, lsb_release -a
<jester-> SaaMmY: che non è quella di serie
<SaaMmY> 4.7
<bobbybong> no nei repo non c'è la 4.7
<SaaMmY> jester-: hai ragione
<SaaMmY> e allora?
<SaaMmY> devo rinominare la cartella
<SaaMmY> ma mi ripristina solo i valori di default
<glpiana> SaaMmY, allora? non c'è supporto su versioni diverse da quelle ufficiali
<SaaMmY> e di default questa versione non di serie non mi fa inserire la pass
<SaaMmY> come ora
<jester-> SaaMmY: e se metti roba alpha che pretendi? e scassi pure i maroni come se fosse ufficiale?
<glpiana> SaaMmY, comuqnue se non rispondi alle domande è impossibile darti soccorso
<SaaMmY> ora vado
<SaaMmY> bb
<jester-> SaaMmY: vai a chiedere in #kde
<Devidino> jester-,  si è innervosito:) Devidino da un tranquillante a jester-
<jester-> Devidino: girano le balle e basta
<jester-> certa gente andrebbe ignorata
<Devidino> jester-,  sono d'accordo scherzavo:=
<Devidino> :
<Devidino> :)*
<shek> salve a tutti
<shek> qualcuno di voi utilizza gnunet??
<Devidino> !qualcuno | shek
<ubot-it> shek: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<shek> non riesco a scaricare i server con gnunet, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<shek> Devidino, ;)
<bobbybong> shek, non lo userà nessuno oltre te :D
<shek> bobbybong, apposta non ho fatto la domanda tecnica, prima volevo spere se c'è qualcuno che sa almeno di cosa parlo ;)
<shek> *sapere
<Devidino> shek,  sò di cosa parli, ma qui non il canale adatto , non è supporto ad ubuntu  quindi
<Devidino> !chat | shek
<ubot-it> shek: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Devidino> shek,  in sostanza prova li ma in questo caso meglio chiedere a google
<shek> Devino, ok grazie
<filippo> buongiorno mi sapete dire xfavore un programma per catoalogare i dvd
<filo1234> filippo: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=351291.0
<nicotano> salve
<SaaMmY>        NNNNNNNNN       BNN ««««««««««<««««««««««««««««««««««
<SaaMmY> SSSSSSSSASSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAZSWAAZSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSAZXZXZXZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZSXASASSZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZZZAAZAASZWSZSSSZZASSSSAAZZZXZXZSXSXXXXXXXXXXXXXSSXXXXXXXXXCCXXC\XXXXXXXXX\ \ <«           <CZZZZZZZZZZZXZzAzzzz
<filo1234> SaaMmY: ?
<SaaMmY> +Ù§§+Ù+
<Brutus-> filo1234, lo hai bannato?
<user45623> hello there
<user45623> ops pensavo fosse l'altro canale di ubuntu
<iannus> salve
<iannus> ho un problema, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<filo1234> fai la domanda
<joshuak> salve a tutti
<iannus> dopo l'avvio, faccio il login con il mio utente, inserisco la password, piccola schermata che flash e ritorno alla schermata di login
<iannus> ho inserito un chmod prima dell'ultimo reboot e non mi dava accesso a nautilus
<joshuak> posso fare una domanda al volo?
<iannus> (ho provato a cambiare password da shell d'emergenza)
<joshuak> ho un portatile dual core da 1,8ghz e scheda video integrata intel 945gm....c'è speranza di vedere i filmati h.264?
<attempt> usi vlc per vedere i filmati?
<joshuak> no totem ma ho provato con tutto: vlc totem....
<joshuak> uplayer
<user45623> iannus: prova a fare un nuovo utente con "adduser", e poi fai il login da quello
<user45623> iannus: se funziona sai almeno dov'è il problema
<attempt> vlc doveva andare.
<attempt> ovvero e' possibile che il file non fosse buono.
<joshuak> il problema è che ho problemi di visualizzazione anche nella visione di filmati youtube che spesso si bloccano pare per un eccessivo utilizzo di ram
<user45623> iannus: ??
<iannus> ok provo
<joshuak> i file sono buoni
<attempt> joshuak quanta ram hai?
<joshuak> 2gb
<attempt> prova a riprodurre i filmati senza usare effetti del desktop. disattiva prima gli effetti del desktop.
<joshuak> già fatto ma niente
<attempt> 264 vlc li decodifica a meno che non derivino da bd rippati e criptati.
<joshuak> ho trovato nella community inglese di ubuntu un tizio che consigliava di care questo "echo "export INTEL_BATCH=1" >> ~/.bashrc^C "
<joshuak> il problema è che dopo pochi secondi vanno a scatti per poi bloccarsi del tutto
<iannus> utente aggiunto
<iannus> provo il login
<iannus> joshuak: hai disattivato compiz&co?
<joshuak> si ho fatto anche questa prova
<joshuak> ma dal punto di vista hardware ci sono i requisiti per vedere questo genere di filmati?
<joshuak> non è possibile che con un atom fetente si riescono a vedere e io con un portatile di tutto rispetto (rispetto agli atom) no
<iannus> il nuovo utente è entrato
<iannus> il problema è nei permessi del vecchio quindi
<iannus> ci vuole un po' di dimestichezza con chmod ora (che non ho)
<joshuak> ma il comando che ho indicato prima va scritto al terminale o inserito in un qualche file di configurazione tipo xo
<joshuak> xorg?
<attempt> joshuak  scusa ho qualche problema pure io e devo fare un checkdisk di volata :)
<joshuak> ti capisco...oltre questo problemuccio ho nautilus che ogni tanto impazzisce ma questa è un'altra storia......ok grazie lo stesso per l'interessamento
<attempt> joshuak controlla i driver della vga.
<attempt> !ati
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<attempt> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-526b368399a9808654cfd571a9860043c8ab2789
<poppler> ciao
<attempt> jester- ci sei'
<joshuak> ma io ho grafica intel no ati o nvidia
<attempt> ah ok. allora hai il driver di default  gia' ok.
<joshuak> ho pensato anche di aggiornarli ma pare che quelli che ho siano i più recenti
<joshuak> dimenticavo di dire che ho ubuntu 10.10
<joshuak> e se vi posto il risultato del file xsession error
<joshuak> ?
<attempt> googla ubuntu  h.264  specifica 10.10 magari qualcuno ha gli stessi tuoi problemi.
<joshuak> come se non avessi provato..ho visto anche nei forum inglesi ma non ho trovato nulla eccetto l'indicazione di un utente che consiglia quel codice che ho indicato sopra
<joshuak> ma non so se scriverlo nel terminale o se modificare il file conf di xorg
<joshuak> e in tal caso non saprei proprio come fare!
<attempt> joshuak non ho visto il codice che citi scusa.. sarebbe?
<joshuak> "echo "export INTEL_BATCH=1" >> ~/.bashrc^C "
<joshuak> dice che ci sarebbe un piccolo aumento dei framerate
<joshuak> purtroppo non riesco più a trovare la pagina
<skydive> ciao a tutti
<skydive> ciao Devidino, ci sei?
<skydive> sapete dirmi la differenza tra google chrome e chromium?
<Devidino> skydive,  all'inizi google ha creato un progetto open source chiamato chromium successivamente quando il progetto era stabile ha "preso spunto" dai sorgenti di chromium open source e ha creato chrome a codice chiuso gli sviluppatori di chromium hanno continuato a portare aventi il progetto
<skydive> ho capito, grazie devidino
<skydive> tu hai risolto il problema con il touchpad?
<xiaoy> a proposito di touchpad... qualcuno ha mai risolto il prblema dei touchpad che non funzionano in ubuntu, dalla 10.04 in su sui portatili HP pavilion dv5
<Devidino> skydive,  no perchè sto preparando un esame e non ho tempo di provare
<Devidino> xiaoy,  che tipo di problema?
<skydive> capito, se ti può interessare io una soluzione l'ho trovata installando jupiter
<skydive> si crea un'icona nella barra in alto, da qui puoi comandare svariate cose, come le proprieta energetiche, la direzione dello schermo le linee wifi e naturalmente abilitare e disabilitare il touchpad
<Devidino> skydive,  per me non era così neccessario era solo per aiutarti,grazie comunque
<skydive> se vuoi posso postarti i comandi
<skydive> per installarlo
<xiaoy> Devidino, non funziona proprio il touchpad sul mio hp pavilion
<xiaoy> ho la 10.04 64bit installata, con la 9.10 funziona
<Devidino> xiaoy,  SEI un po indietro , la 10.04  non è manco più supportar
<Devidino> xiaoy,  ritiro scusa ancora dormi
<Devidino> dormo*
<Devidino> xiaoy, gconftool --type bool --set /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled true prova questo nel terminale
<Devidino> :)
<skydive> ho installato flash player come da guida
<skydive> adesso vorrei sapere dove posso trovare il file  flash-installer
<skydive> come faccio a cercarlo?
<jester-> skydive: guida?
<skydive> dove la trovo la guida jester? mi puoi dire il comando da terminale, per favore?
<jester-> <skydive> ho installato flash player come da guida
<jester-> quale guida
<skydive> l'ho trovata su internet, comunque sostanzialmente suggerisce soltanto di installarlo tramite ubuntu software center
<skydive> visto che io uso opera e non firefox, volevo impostaarlo per farlo fuzionare con opera
<jester-> skydive: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<skydive> grazie
<jester-> skydive: opera suca da firefox
<skydive> una volta che ho fatto il sudo, cosa devo fare?
<skydive> opera è molto più leggero
<skydive> e poi mi è stato consigliato da un programmatore
<skydive> lui dice che ormai firefox e obsoleto
<jester-> skydive: gli fai cercare i plugins
<jester-> nelle impostazioni
<skydive> sto cercando nelle impostazioni di opera, ma non riesco a trovare dove sono il plugin
<jester-> da qualche parte c'è cerca plugins
<xiaoy> FF \o/
<skydive> l'ho trovato, i plug in sono abilitati
<skydive> ok funziona
<skydive> per la cronaca è in impostazioni > preferenze > avanzate > contenuti
<skydive> ciao a tutti
<nicotano> buona sera
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<momi> ragazzi vi chiedo aiutsono veramente disperato
<momi> ho installato sul mio pc LUBUNTU,IL mio pc è un pentium 4 con 512 di rma
<momi> oltre al fatto che su lubuntu al contrario di ubuntu non sono riuscito ad installare correttamente la rete senza fili
<momi> il pc si blocca ogni 5 secondi!!!!!! il puntatore rimane bloccato per circa 7 secondi poi si sblocca poi si blocca nuovamente
<momi> non c'è nessuno che possa aiutarmi?
<jester-> leopesto: è guru di lubuntu
<momi> uff nemmeno una risposta!!
<momi> lo devo cliccare?
<bobbybong> momi, top da terminale e vedi i processi può essere che hai poca ram
<momi> ho 512
<momi> sto impazzendo, quasi quasi per disperazione torno a soccombere alla mafia di Windows
<jester-> momi: lubuntu lo usano in pochj ma sembrerebbe un problema di ram farlocca e driver video
<momi> 512 di ram non mi sembra poco per lubuntu
<momi> voi dite che forse non è installato il driver videdo?
<momi> ma non si dovrebbe installare in automatico?
<jester-> momi: se un banco è cucco da problemi del genere
<momi> quindi o dipende dalla ram o dalla scheda video
<jester-> e spiega pure perchè non si installa xubuntu
<momi> strano perchè io ho fatto il test della ram ed era tutto ok
<jester-> prova a togliere un banco alternativamente
<momi> non le so fare ste cose
<momi> :-(
<momi> cmq potrebbe essere la scheda video
<momi> quindi se installassi i driver della shceda video si risolverebbe il problema?
<jester-> apri lo scatolo la sganci e la togli
<momi> ma se al test della ram mi dice tutto ok non credo sia la scheda video o erro?
<jester-> momi: anzi stacca tutte le periferiche
<jester-> floppy cdrom etc etc
<momi> è un portatile
<momi> non so farlo
<jester-> un portatile un po vecio allora
<momi> magari provo ad installare il driver della shceda video...
<momi> no'
<momi> ?
<Matt_91> salve a tutti, ho un problema molto grave, tanto da farmi perdere molto tempo. È da un po che il pc improvvisamente si blocca(specie se ridimensiono una finestra o sce cambio desktop). ubuntu 11.04 64bit
<jester-> Matt_91: provato col kernel precedente e no effetti?
<Matt_91> cosa potrei guardare? perchè inizialmente pensavo fosse colpa di VirtualBox ma da un paio di giorni lo fa anche senza virtualbox avviato
<jester-> Matt_91: sperando che non sia l'hd con blocchi a buone donne
<Matt_91> jester-: io ho lasciato tutto di default, con kernel precedenti non ho provato sinceramente
<jester-> Matt_91: prova col kernel precedente e gnome calssic no effetti
<Matt_91> jester-: l'hd non credo perchè(quando non va in kernel panic) continaua alavorare il pc, nel senso che se sta scrivendo su disco finisce di scrivere. poi il schiaccio reset :)
<Matt_91> jester-: anche perchè i tasti non funzionano, anche perchè se riuscissi ad andare in una consolle non mi lamenterei
<jester-> Matt_91: e da live fai fare un fsck -c
<Matt_91> jester-: me lo fa anche con gnome classic, infatti credevo fosse colpa di unity
<Matt_91> jester-: -c sta per?
<jester-> scansione blocchi
<jester-> fsck -c /dev/sdxy
<Matt_91> jester-: non posso farlo da recovery? sai non ho una live qui :D
<jester-> Matt_91: prova prima col kernel vecio
<Matt_91> jester-: vabbè appena mi si incioda che vedi il timeout sul chan vuol dire che provo con il kernel vecio :)
<jester-> Matt_91: scheda video?
<Matt_91> jester-: nvidea
<jester-> Matt_91: quale
<Matt_91> jester-: spe che guardo :D
<Matt_91> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS] (rev a1)
<Matt_91> jester-: so che è una scheda video difettosa e è calcolato che solo la metà di queste scede sia ancora funzionane, però dovrebbe fare una botta secca, bum e non va più
<jester-> Matt_91: serve opzione in xorg.conf mi pare
<Matt_91> jester-: so pure io, ma mi pare che serve solo per avere il coso nel boot
<Matt_91> lo splash li
<Matt_91> playmount? o mi sbaglio
<jester-> Option "NoPowerConnectorCheck"
<jester-> Matt_91: lo splash toglilo da /etc/default/grub lascia solo ""
<Matt_91> jester-: io non ho modificato nulla
<Matt_91> jester-: non ho capito<Option "NoPowerConnectorCheck> e ne <Option "NoPowerConnectorCheck">
<Matt_91> *< lo splash toglilo da /etc/default/grub lascia solo "">
<jester-> Matt_91:  aggiungi Option "NoPowerConnectorCheck"  dopo driver nvidia nel conf
<Matt_91> eee dove lo troverei :)
<Matt_91> in xorg?
<jester-> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<jester-> diventa GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<jester-> poi dai update-grub
<jester-> Matt_91: in xorg.conf ci va la Option
<Matt_91> jester-: si ma dove? è praticamente vuoto lo xorg.conf
<Matt_91> e il GRUB..... dove lo trovo?
<jester-> Matt_91: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" in /etc/default/grub
<Matt_91> uuu jester- è riaccaduto ora ora il blocco, ma sono riusito ad entrare nella consolle e a ritornare in modalità grafica
<Matt_91> appena rientrato in grafica lo schermo lampeggiava molto velocemente
<Matt_91> jester-: comunque ora se non mi si crasca il sistema ti metto su pastebin il mio xorg.conf
<Matt_91> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/684517/   a tanto per dirtene un'altra sto avendo in questo momento difficoltà con i tasti tipo ctrl+c o ctr+v
<jester-> Matt_91: aggiungi Option "NoPowerConnectorCheck"
<Matt_91> jester-: in fondo? ma a che serve scusa?
<jester-> sotto a Option	"NoLogo"	"True"
<Matt_91> a ok
<Matt_91> jester-: ma secondo te questi blocchi non li scrive da qualche parte?
<jester-> Matt_91: vai per esclusione o non concludi un tubo
<jester-> modifica i files e aggiorna grub
<Matt_91> jester-: ok, ma allora il NoPower... cosa serve?
<jester-> poi riparti col kernel vecchio
<Ab3L> raga, riavviato il pc ho avuto una definizione stramba dello schermo già al login. ora ho riavviato ed è tutto normale. esiste un log da cui posso vedere se qualcosa e che cosa è andato storto?
<Matt_91> jester-: ok, non posso provare con quello attuale?
<jester-> Matt_91: serve che sono riusciti a degradare pure i nvidia
<Matt_91> jester-: perchè?
<Matt_91> ora mi da più prestazioni?
<jester-> chiedilo si dev
<jester-> ai dev
<Matt_91> vabbè, riavvio
<Ab3L> jester-: visto che stai già in tema grub, sapresti dirmi in quale file devo smanettare per cambiare i colori delle scritte? ho messo uno sfondo un po' chiaro e dovrei scurire le scritte, ma non trovo l'opzione in 05_debian_theme
<jester-> Ab3L: /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<Ab3L> jester-: appunto. ma sarebbe questa riga nella routine set_default_theme() da cambiare? :         echo "${1}set menu_color_normal=white/black"
<jester-> Ab3L: intendi il colore delle scritte?
<Ab3L> jester-: sì. il colore delle scritte.
<jester-> Ab3L: prova cosi
<jester-> echo "${1}set menu_color_normal=light-blue/black"
<jester-> 	echo "${1}set menu_color_highlight=light-cyan/blue"
<Ab3L> jester-: ma negli echo ?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> Ab3L: fai una copia del file prima
<Ab3L> "echo" non dovrebbe essere un comando per mostrare sullo schermo all'utente che cosa sta facendo lo script?
<Matt_91> jester-: non sono riuscito a premere il shift -.-" comunque sto facendo uno stres test e lo sta sopportando, sono qua come un cretino a ridimensioare, inconizare finestre e camibare scrivania, con virtualbox acceso, tanto per occupare ram e cpu
<Ab3L> io provo. altri posti non li trovo, d'altro canto.
<jester-> Ab3L: sudo update-grub dopo la modifica
<Ab3L> si si. grazie.
<Matt_91> jester-: può essere che le due cosette di prima abbiano risolto?
<jester-> Matt_91: certo
<Matt_91> jester-: si ma uno serviva per lo splas(credo) che ora va peggio di prima, e l'altro?
<jester-> l'altro è istruzione per il driver video
<Matt_91> uhm, vabbè che dirti, per da decimillesima volta grazie :) jester-
<Matt_91> jester-: -.-" altro crash
<Matt_91> ma sono riuscito a prender il controllo, andando in una consolle e rientrando in modalità grafica. vabbè, prossimamente aavvierò con il kernel precedente
<jester-> Matt_91: a ggiungi "true" alla options
<jester-> Matt_91: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Matt_91> allora è come se non ci fosse stata?
<jester-> Matt_91: se hai il current installa il 173
<Matt_91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/684551/ so ho l'ultio dei driver
<Matt_91> *si
<Matt_91> **l'ultimo
<jester-> Matt_91: prova il 173
<Matt_91> jester-: ma era un bel po che avevo questi driver...
<jester-> Matt_91: scommetto che se entri da recovery con grafica sicura guarisce
<Matt_91> jester-: secondo me è colpa di compiz
<Matt_91> jester-: Option "NoPowerConnectorCheck"	"True" ?
<Matt_91> così?
<skydive_> ciao a tutti
<skydive_> sto cercando di creare un comando in .bashrc, chi mi aiuta?
<Holden> !qualcuno | skydive_
<ubot-it> skydive_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<skydive_> sto creando un alias in .bashrc, è possibile inserire il comando mono alla fine dell'alias, ovvero dopo che sono entrato nella directory che mi serve? ecco come vorrei fare: alias x='cd.../.../.../ mono file
<Holden> skydive_, alias x='cd percorso/della/cartella; mono file'
<skydive_> bene grazie
<skydive_> ora funziona proprio come volevo, grazie ancora holdel
<Holden> di niente
<attempt> o/
<skydive_> ora una cosa in più, una volta che ho finito di usare il file in questione, ritorno al terminale, ma rimane aperto il percorso dove si trova il file, è possibile chiuderlo sempre dal comando alias?
<Holden> skydive_, alias x='cartella=$(pwd); cd per/cor/so; mono file; cd "$cartella"'
<skydive_> ok
<Holden> skydive_, oppure con una sottoshell, una cosa tipo: alias x='bash -c \'cd percorso/della/cartella; mono file\''   ma non so se ho quotato bene, da provare
<skydive_> qual'è la cartella principale di ubuntu?
<Holden> principale? in che senso?
<skydive_> quando apro il terminale sono in una cartella, qual'è il suo nome?
<Holden> è la tua home
<Holden> echo $HOME
<iannus> buonasera, non riesco a loggarmi con il solito user in ubuntu 10.10, ho dovuto creare un nuovo user (non admin). il problema è probabilmente dovuto a qualche comando "chmod" dato male (è l'ultima cosa che ho fatto prima del problema)
<iannus> durante il login, inserisco la password, mi da una schermata nera (simil-riavvio) e ritorno alla schermata di login
<iannus> provo a recuperare l'ultimo comando dato
<Holden> iannus, ti ricordi il tuo vecchio nome utente?
<iannus> si, ricordo user e pass, è successo tutto oggi
<Holden> iannus, adesso sei con un altro utente?
<iannus> si
<iannus> dovrei aver dato "sudo chown -R root /home/utente"
<Holden> iannus, gedit /home/VECCHIUTENTE/.bash_history
<Holden> iannus, e dimmi gli ultimi comandi dati
<Holden> possibilmente su pastebin
<Holden> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skydive_> non funzionano, ma provo questa sera con calma, per ora grazie!!! ciao Holden
<Holden> skydive_, ciao
<iannus> Permessi non sufficienti per aprire il file.
<Holden> iannus, gksudo gedit /home/VECCHIUTENTE/.bash_history
<Ab3L> jester-: nada. non funge. non è lì che bisogna cambiare per modificare i colori. ci studio dietro ancora un po'. se hai un'ispirazione, fammi sapere.
<Ab3L> jester-: ti tengo al corrente, se trovo.
<iannus> non va, dato che il nuovo utente non è amministratore
<Holden> iannus, quindi non puoi usare sudo?
<iannus> già
<iannus> rendo il nuovo user amministratore? e poi sistemo il vecchio?
<Holden> iannus, si, potrebbe essere una idea
<iannus> adduser nomeutente admin?
<Holden> iannus, aspetta, prima dimmi che ti da: groups
<iannus> solo il nuovo utente
<jester-> i nuovi utenti vanno aggiuntu al gruppo admin per poterusare sudo e poi anche agli altri di default
<iannus> groups <vecchioutente> ->  root adm dialout fax ......
<Holden> iannus, adduser nuovoutente admin
<max_sme> ciao volevo sapere come mai non mi funziona piu il microfono su skype
<iannus> grazie, riavvio e vi faccio sapere
<Holden> !veggenti | max_sme
<ubot-it> max_sme: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<max_sme> ok
<max_sme> quando faccio la chiamata non sentono la mia voce io invece si...
<Holden> max_sme, per prima cosa, in preferenze audio/ingresso, vedi la barra alzarsi se parli?
<max_sme> adesso vedo
<Holden> max_sme, amen, allora dovrebbe andare, riprova
<Holden> ah, forse 'adesso vedo' nel senso di 'dammi un attimo che controllo'... :D
<Holden> controlla allora
<iannus> rieccomi, ora sono admin
<max_sme> si ma dove controllo su configurazione audio video?
<Holden> iannus, gksudo gedit /home/VECCHIUTENTE/.bash_history
<Holden> max_sme, no, nell'icona dell'altoparlante vicino l'orologio
<max_sme> ok
<max_sme> ho capito
<iannus> metto tutto in pastebin o solo gli ultimi comandi (non sembre sia aggiornato agli ultimissimi però)
<Holden> iannus, gli ultimi 10 o 20
<iannus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/684604/
<iannus> ma ricordo di aver dato molto altro
<max_sme> per me cè movimento però su skype  non funziona
<iannus> http://www.baronerosso.it/forum/software/146645-profili2-su-linux-con-wine-2.html seguivo questa guida
<max_sme> usando qarecorder sembra che il microfono funziona
<iannus> poi nautilus si è bloccato, ho riavviato e al riavvio mi ha chiesto il login (opzione disabilitata di solito); ad ogni tentativo, piccolo flash (schermata nera, poi qualche scritta tra cui checking battery) e di nuovo alla schermata di login
<Holden> iannus, chi ha scritto quella guida non ha le idee molto chiare
<iannus> a malincuore me ne sono reso conto...
<Holden> iannus, sudo chown -R vecchioutente:vecchioutente /home/vecchioutente e prega che funzioni
<jester-> Holden: la comica è che le chiamano guide
<Holden> jester-, già...
<iannus> il comando è andato (pare), faccio una prova
<iannus_> eccomi, è andata!
<iannus_> vorrei capire il senso di quello che ho combinato
<iannus_> la prossima volta è il caso di dare man, prima di dare invio...
<Holden> iannus_, avevi reso tutti i file e le dir nella tua home di proprietà di root
<Holden> e quindi non potevi più accedere a nulla
<iannus_> grazie a tutti!
<max_sme> allora ho testato il microfono con qarecorder e sento la mia voce perciò è un problema di skype holde
<cristian_c> max_sme, esatto, ho fatto bene a farti fare il test
<max_sme> ho risolto christian
<attempt> max_sme te lo dissi. e' skype, ha sempre dato problemi, ho funge la scheda audio con qualcuna delle impostazioni del programma stesso oppure stai messo male.
<attempt> o+
<attempt> o*  :)
<max_sme> infatti cmq grazie a tutti :)
<attempt> io avevo una realtek audio che con ubuntu e' come dire la peste.. e con skype non andava.
<cristian_c> max_sme, sul wiki c'è una guida su come far funzionar el'audio in skype
<cristian_c> !skype
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<max_sme> ok adesso lo salvo cosi imparo bene...
<davide_> Ragazzi qualcuno che segue un università di informatica abbastanza valida?
<davide_> scusate canale errato
<nerd55> ciao a tutti volevo chiedervi na cosa il primo ubuntu che è uscito è 1.04 ???????????? mi dite tutte le uscite per favore :D
<nerd55> grazie mille
<nerd55> una cosa*
<Brutus-> Hola a todos
<Davide_G> ciao luca
<luca> si, ma si parla di nulla? :P
<Markio92ITA> kubuntu non mi rileva la batteria sul portatile...mi potete aiutare??
<bobbybong> Markio92ITA, l'indicatore sul pnnello non funziona?
<bobbybong> pannello
<Markio92ITA> ho la batteria con la X rossa sotto sulla destra...
<Markio92ITA> se stacco la spina però non si spegne eh...solo che non vedo la durata e qui non mi ricordo dove mi diceva "nessuna batteria rilevata"
<Markio92ITA> windows me la vede senza problemi quindi non è diffettosa..
<Brutus-> Markio92ITA, potresti provare a googlare se qualcuno con lo stesso pc e ubuntu ha il tuo problema
<Brutus-> magari il problema è già stato affrontato
<Markio92ITA> è un packard bell easynote abbastanza vecchio...già cercato ma nessuno ha sto pc..
<Markio92ITA> su kubuntu è magari possibile in qualche modo diciamo "installare" una batteria?? o quando collegata la rileva automaticamente?
<Davide_G> Markio92ITA, utilizzavi gia da prima kubuntu?
<jester-> Markio92ITA: versione di kakkade e kernel in uso?
<Markio92ITA> la versione non so dove trovarla...
<Markio92ITA> no usavo linux puppy lucid e mi dava lo stesso problema...
<jester-> Markio92ITA: che release di ubuntu styai usando
<Markio92ITA> l'ultima di kubuntu...
<jester-> Markio92ITA: prova la live di natty con gnome
<Markio92ITA> quindi devo cambiare distro???
<Davide_G> non è confortante se tutte le distro ti davano lo stesso problema
<jester-> kakkade è un po scombinato ultimamente, invece di risolvere bugs fanno rilasci nuovi
<jester-> Markio92ITA: la distro sempre quella è cambia solo il vestito
<Markio92ITA> ma un modo ci deve essere pur...poi scusate ma io son testardo :D
<jester-> Markio92ITA: chiedi su #kde che magari li hanno il workaround per la tua mobo
<Markio92ITA> posso scrivere in italiano lì??
<Markio92ITA> grazie :)
<jester-> inglese
<Markio92ITA> ok grazie a tutti!
<filo1234> Markio92ITA: acpi -i cosa da?
<Markio92ITA> ora provo..
<Markio92ITA> "the program acpi is current not installed"
<Markio92ITA> ...???
<Markio92ITA> ho digitato da terminale "acpi -i"
<jester-> sudo apt-get install acpi
<Markio92ITA> ora mi da "no support for device type: pwer_supply"
<Markio92ITA> *power_supply
<filo1234> uhm
<Markio92ITA> la soluzione semplice è tenere la spina attaccata :) ma il bello dei portatili è proprio usare la batteria..non c'è nessun modo per fargliela vedere a linux?
<filo1234> eh dato che hai provato altre distro....mi sa che è un qualcosa di cinese :p
<Markio92ITA> magari mi potete dire cosa cercare su google di preciso?? per vedere di sistemarlo..
<filo1234> Markio92ITA: guarda sto cercando io ma non trovo nulla di particolare e di utile
<Markio92ITA> perché sui forum non risponde quasi nessuno se non sono cose semplici...
<filo1234> modello esatto del pc?
<Markio92ITA> packard bell easynote...
<Markio92ITA> linux lo vede così..
<filo1234> si modello esatto?
<Markio92ITA> ehm...
<filo1234> avrà una sigla o no?
<Markio92ITA> R1932 dovrebbe essere...
<filo1234> molto vecchio vero?
<Markio92ITA> eh si...appena preso però aveva xp quindi non troppo...
<Markio92ITA> bp8050-x è la batteria...
<filo1234> Markio92ITA: puoi pstare intanto lsb_release -a && uname -a
<Brutus-> Markio92ITA, ho visto che altri hanno segnalato il tuo stesso problema come bug recentemente
<filo1234> Brutus-: dove l'hai visto?
<Brutus-> filo1234, vuoi i links?
<filo1234> si perchè io non ho trovato nulla in merito
<Brutus-> http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg540749.html
<Brutus-> filo1234,  guarda questa query
<Brutus-> http://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&source=hp&q=ubuntu+%22no+support+for+device+type:+power_supply%22+battery&pbx=1&oq=ubuntu+%22no+support+for+device+type:+power_supply%22+battery&aq=f&aqi=&gs_upl=11961l13969l5l14449l8l8l0l0l0l0l161l1060l0.8l8l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1920&bih=968
<Brutus-> ops
<jester-> Markio92ITA: famo una prova: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<FloodBotIt1> Brutus-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> Brutus-: si ok quelle le avevo viste gia ma non sembrano specifiche per quel portatile
<Markio92ITA> lsb ecc dà "No LSB modules are available.
<Markio92ITA> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Markio92ITA> Description:    Ubuntu 11.04
<Markio92ITA> Release:        11.04
<Markio92ITA> Codename:       natty
<FloodBotIt1> Markio92ITA: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> !paste | Markio92ITA
<ubot-it> Markio92ITA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Markio92ITA: cerca la riga con "quiet splash" e aggiungi "quiet splash acpi=force"  quindi dai sudo update-grub e riavvia
<Markio92ITA> ehm non ho capito come fare...scusa...
<jester-> leggi
<filo1234> Markio92ITA: fai quello che ti ha detto jester- ora
<Deividino> se ne va a dormire , saluti a tutti
<Markio92ITA> si ma come faccio a cercare la riga con quiet splash?
<filo1234> leggendo? :D
<jester-> <jester-> Markio92ITA: famo una prova: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Deividino> Markio92ITA,  sta all'inizio
<jester-> <jester-> Markio92ITA: cerca la riga con "quiet splash" e aggiungi "quiet splash acpi=force"  quindi dai sudo update-grub e riavvia
<Markio92ITA> ok ora ci sono xD
<walter> ciao sono nuovo dell'ubuntu 11.04. È possibile modificare la lingua del sistema operativo da italiano a francese? Grazie
<jester-> walter:  amministrazione supporto lingue
<Markio92ITA> gedit : command not found...
<Markio92ITA> usa kate?
<filo1234> si
<jester-> Markio92ITA: kate con kde
<walter> jester, già fatto ma fa solo l'inglese...
<filo1234> walter: devi installare la lingua prima
<jester-> walter: aggiungi lingua
<jester-> walter: poi la trascini in alto e clicchi apply to system wide
<jester-> mica lo ha dato update-grub
<walter> jester, ho aggiunto e vistatola ligua francese ma non cambia...
<jester-> walter: trascinala come prima voce applica a ointyero sistema, termina sessione e rientri
<walter> jester, grazie mille, a risentirci
<corso60> salve a tutti
<corso60> Salve a tutti che cosa devo fare per evitare che mi compaia questo avviso :Impossibile ottenere http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<filo1234> corso60: eliminarlo dalla lista
<bobbybong> corso jaunty non è più supportata non ci sono più i repo
<filo1234> corso60: se hai ancora jaunty è una old release ed è fuori supporto
<filo1234> se invece è un repo rimasto li o messo per sbaglio cancellalo
<corso60> si ok è old  ma per ora non la posso aggiornare, ma dove vado a cancellarlo ??
<filo1234> corso60: allora è inutile che lo cancelli...dovresti cancellarli tutti
<filo1234> i repo non sono più utilizzabili
<filo1234> corso60: e non c'è supporto per le old release
<filo1234> comuqnue su synaptic devi disabilitarli
<corso60> funziona tutto ala perfezione, mi da solo fastidio il triagolino giallo nell'area di notifica
<corso60>  filo1234 : grazie per la dritta, disabilitati tutti
<corso60> opss
<poppler> buonasera
<poppler> andando su "tastiera-->disposizioni" ho aggiunto la tastiera italiana, e rimosso quella US, ma ad ogni avvio continua a caricarle entrambe e a mettere la US di default finche non clicco sull'altra.
<nUB_> ciao a tutti!
<nUB_> ho installato Ubuntu 11.04. Al primo avvio ho eseguito degli aggiornamenti ed ho riavviato. Poi ho abilitato i drivers nVidia (GeForce 8600M GT) e riavviato ancora
<nUB_> il programma "Driver aggiuntivi" mi dice ora però: "Questo driver è attivato, ma non attualmente in uso e c'è un pallino verde in fianco ai drivers da me scelti
<nUB_> inoltre il desktop ha una risoluzione schifosa e le finestre si muovono a scatti! O.o
<nUB_> potete aiutarmi per cortesia?
<attempt> nel terminale
<attempt> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<nUB_> attempt: ok, fatto
<nUB_> ora?
<nUB_> mi dice questo-> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/684767/
<nUB_> attempt: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/684767/
<attempt> nUB_ ok dovresti riavviare ed avere il driver attivo e in uso.
<nUB_> attempt: ora riavvio, poi ti dico
<nUB_> attempt: nada
<attempt> dice sempre non in uso?
<nUB_> attempt: ti scrivo da windows; ora mi rimane uno sfondo viola e basta
<nUB_> attempt: no, non riesco ad accedere al desktop
<nUB_> attempt: la spia del wireless si accende, presumo quindi che il boot si completi, ma io vedo solo uno sfondo viola (quello dell'avvio insomma)
<attempt> si un attimo.
<attempt> vedi grub quando avvii e i due kernel disponibili? se no clicca shift
<attempt> dovresti vedere due kernel indicati, parti con il kernel recovery
<nUB_> attempt: io vedo il kernel solito e poi lo stesso, ma con scritto recovery tra parentesi tonde, poi ho un'altra voce con previous kernel, 2 test memeoria ed infine win7
<attempt> parti con il secondo.
<nUB_> partito con quello, che fo'?
<attempt> una volta che hai il desktop editiamo grub impostando nomodeset
<nUB_> ma quindi con quello entro in Ubuntu e posso avviare FF per entrare qui in chat?
<attempt> dovrebbe ma non e' importante.
<attempt> se si vede male puoi accedere ad una shell e dare i comandi anche di li. se hai la grafica e' meglio.
<attempt> non importa che entri qui da ubuntu puoi restare da win.
<nUB_> ah ok, bon, dimmi i comandi che me li stampo, così poi riavvio e provo
<nUB_> attempt: ah ok, bon, dimmi i comandi che me li stampo, così poi riavvio e provo
<attempt> con grafica dai sudo gedit /etc/default/grub  si apre il file. scendi fino alla riga uguale a questa:   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   , che deve diventare   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<attempt> salvi ed esci. chiudi il terminale. poi lo riapri e dai il comando sudo update-grub
<attempt> poi riavii.
<attempt> riavvii*
<attempt> se parte il pc e non vedi il desktop o lo vedi troppo male clicchi ctrl alt f2  e sei in una shell.  dai il comando sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<attempt> editi la stessa riga alla stessa maniera.  con ctrl o    e poi enter salvi.  ctrl x per uscire da nano.  poi sudo update-grub. infine sudo reboot che riavvia il pc.
<nUB_> attempt: stampato. riavvio e provo. c sentiamo tra 2 min. grazie intanto! :D
<nUB_> attempt: la modalità ripristino si blocca su "Loading Initial Ramdisk" e CTRL+ALT+F2 non va; ho provato il kernel normale e questa volta ha fatto il boot con una schermata nera ed un trattino lampeggiante bianco in alto a dx: da lì ho premuto CTRL+ALT+F2 e aggiunto nomodeset, sudo update-grub e rimango con lo sfondo di boot viola
<nUB_> attempt: *scusa, in ato a sx il trattino
<attempt> quindi hai usato nano per aggiungere nomodeset
<nUB_> attempt: esatto
<attempt> hai salvato si?
<attempt> poi hai dato sudo update-grub?
<nUB_> si, perchè se premo "e" nel menù di GRUB dove scelgo il sistema operativo, ora c'è "nomodeset"
<nUB_> nel kernel normale di ubuntu .38-11
<nUB_> P. S.: qualcuno dovrebbe correggere la guida di Ubuntu però!
<attempt> strano. a questo punto ripristiniamo xorg come era e magari richiedi domani. non e' l'ora giusta per continuare per me.
<attempt> nomodeset sarebbe impostabile anche all'installazione.
<nUB_> attempt: e come faccio a ripristinare?
<attempt> e comunque e' strano che la scheda non vada con i driver consigliati. al limite vedi se ti elenca anche il 173 come driver installabile e disabiliti il consigliato e abiliti quello.
<attempt> ecco per ripristinare xorg.
<nUB_> attempt: si, dimmi
<nUB_> P. S.: ma il sito nvidia dice che la mia scheda video è supportata dagli ultimi drivers linux O.o
<attempt> torni alla shell e dai sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/11/Xorg.conf.oldnvidia
<attempt> poi dai
<attempt> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<attempt> e te lo ritrovi come era prima in origine.
<attempt> occhio a maiuscole spazi punti. il comando deve essere identico.
<nUB_> farò attenzione, semmai uso TAB per autocompletare; e con questo siamo apposto per lo xorg. bueno. devo anche rimodificare /etc/default/grub
<nUB_> ?
<attempt> non ci dovrebbe essere bisogno. dovrebbe essere ininfluente il nomodeset a questo punto.
<nUB_> attempt: ok, Ti ringrazio per il tempo dedicatomi e la pazienza, ciao! :D P. S.: debbo contattare qualcuno per correggere la guida di ubuntu, dato che a me i drivewrs non vanno?
<nUB_> *drivers
<attempt> no aspetta. richiedi domani in canale e vedi di risolvere. con me o qualcun'altro.
<attempt> per la guida in pratica hai gia' segnalato. qui resta tutto loggato.
<nUB_> cioè ritorno qui ad un orario più umano e ri-posto la mia situazione?
<attempt> esatto. :)
<attempt> la prima prova la puoi fare subito. ripristinato xorg dovrebbe ripartire. apri driver hardware. disattivi il current e metti il 173
<attempt> se lo hai in lista. dovrebbe esserci. ne consiglia sempre due per nvidia.
<attempt> quindi riavvio e poi sudo nvidia-setting. se non va' ripristini lo xorg come sopra detto.
<attempt> il driver giusto e' quello che funziona. le prestazioni sono equivalenti in linux. non importa avere l'ultimo disponibile.
<attempt> notte
<nUB_> attempt: rifaccio tutta la tiritera coi 173 insomma. Si, ci sono disponibili: ho gli ultimi, i 173 e i nouveau. Proverò coi 173, ma come ti ripeto-> http://www.nvidia.it/object/linux-display-ia32-280.13-driver-it.html
<nUB_> attempt: ciao e grazie, notte ank a te! :D
<attempt> spe'
<attempt> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-526b368399a9808654cfd571a9860043c8ab2789
<nUB_> è una pagina diversa 'sta qua!... Non è quella che ho seguito io
<nUB_> ...
<attempt> e' la guida del wiki di ubuntu....
<nUB_> attempt: aaa... Che mona!!! :p vuoi vedere che-> "In Ubuntu 10.04 o successive il driver Nouveau è installato come predefinito per il supporto delle schede Nvidia e non può coesistere con i driver proprietari. "
<nUB_> ;)
<nUB_> riavvio e provo :D
<attempt> :)
<ferdinando> salve
<ferdinando> Ho creato un software di calcolo chimico per ubuntu, vorrei proporlo per aggiungerlo ai repository qualcuno può dirmi a chi mi devo rivolgere
<ferdinando> ?
<abbronzato> ciao, un'info, e' da un po che non uso ubuntu... ora e'possibile settare un account sacrificale (impostato ad hoc) che permetta il login ad un user, l'utilizzo delle app configurate, ma che al logout si comporti esattamente come l'utente guest (e quindi ritorni usabile ad un'altra persona in seguito)
<abbronzato> cancellando quindi tutto dallo user
<abbronzato> un po di tempo fa per farlo avevo dovuto ripiegare su wi. e stead..... , ora sapete se sia possibile?
<abbronzato> e' un pc da lasciare al pubblico massacro :)
<abbronzato> vi ringrazio
<poppler> abbronzato, fossi in te userei il guest user modificato come vuoi tu
<nUB_> attempt: certo che Ubuntu è strano: dato che - non so perchè - non riuscivo più a vedere il terminale con CTRL+ALT+F2 (nè normale, nè ripristino), ho avviato il normale cancellando tutte le opzioni del kernel
<nUB_> ho insomma tolto "quiet splash nomodeset vt.handoff=7" usando "e" dal menà GRUB
<nUB_> *menù
<nUB_> ed ora Ubuntu s'è magnificamente avviato!!! :D con il logo nVIDIA prima del desktop
<poppler> abbronzato, la cartella home di base del guest user viene presa da qualche parte in etc, cerca su configurazione guest session, se cambi quella puoi cambiare la guest session, e al log out torna tutto com'era
<abbronzato> ciao poppler, il problema e' che si deve essere presenti per eseguire l'utente guest, se possibile volevo lasciare il pc al pubblico massacro, l'utente con diritti di admin e buona password, ed un altro utente "temporaneo"
<poppler> ah vero
<poppler> hai ragione
<nUB_> attempt: ora però mi seguo la guida, và, è scomodo ogni volta al boot eliminare quelle voci :/
<poppler> abbronzato, quindi l'unica cosa che vuoi disattivare è la persistenza dei dati?
<abbronzato> avevo tentato con il guest (ottimo per carita') tempo fa, ma poi alla fine ero tornato a wi e stead....  il mio dubbio e' se ora fosse possibile farlo da ubu senza troppi casini
<poppler> non so cosa siano wi e stead
<abbronzato> esatto, per semplificare come se creassi lo user, ma poi ai login usase tmp come home
<abbronzato> win
<abbronzato>  l'altro e' un soft di chi fa wi per far quello, funziona ma non mi piace.
<attempt> nUB_ toglile dal file di conf /etc/default/grub e poi dai un sudo update-grub
<attempt> la modifica diventa permanente
<nUB_> attempt: eh ma lì non c'è la voce "vt.handoff=7" nn so da dove toglierla
<attempt> sconosciuta pure a me..
<poppler> abbronzato, mmh potresti provare a fare un utente che come home usa un blocco tmpfs
<poppler> abbronzato, ma è solo un idea, non so se è la cosa migliore
<poppler> abbronzato, praticamente gli metti la home in ram
<abbronzato> poppler, in pratica metto i soft che necesitino, lascio un account senza poss di admin e chi lo usa lo fa nella tranquillita' di usare un qualcosa di temporaneo, ed io dimentico il pc nel senso che non dovrebbe esssere massacrabile facilmente
<poppler> abbronzato, se hai almeno 2gb di ram sarebbe fattibile
<poppler> abbronzato, ok ma perche' non vuoi abilitare la possibilita' di salvare cose da parte dell'utente
<nUB_> attempt: :p
<abbronzato> e' una macchina vecchia, non ne ho cosi' tanta pero' posso usare una flash usb..
<poppler> abbronzato, altrimenti puoi fare un utente che non ha possibilita' di amministrazione
<poppler> abbronzato, per impedire la persistenza dei dati l'unica idea che mi viene è quella di fargli scrivere in un tmpfs
<abbronzato> no, poppler, poi l'utente dopo potrebbe trovarsi qualcosa del precedente, cosa che volgio evitare
<poppler> montare in fstab un tmpfs, usarlo come home
<poppler> dell'utente
<poppler> okok
<poppler> capito
<poppler> allora fai una cartella /home/temporaneo
<poppler> quella cartella è la home dell'utente da massacro, poi in /etc/fstab
<abbronzato> per semplificare, metto un pc in strada, e lo lascio al pubblico uso per accedere ad internet (non e' cosi' , ma e' per dare l'idea): fa login lo sa ma tutto e' temporaneo
<poppler> tmpfs   /home/temporaneo   tmpfs   defaults,nosuid,size=1024M   0 0
<abbronzato> prendo appunti al volo :)
<poppler> ed hanno un 1gb di home
<poppler> se la macchina è vecchia e hai poca ram diminusci i Mb
<poppler> metti 512M invece che 1024
<abbronzato> ok ma posso mettere un mount di una dev usb come /tmp giusto?
<poppler> sì ma tanto tmpfs risiede cmq in ram, non nel punto di mount
<poppler> è per questo che al riavvio si cancella
<abbronzato> ah
<abbronzato> giusto
<poppler> tmpfs è un blocco filesystem speciale
<exutux> si ma se non fa un reboot ma solo un logout.....
<poppler> ah cmq, la home non si cancella al logout, ma al riavvio... almeno che non fai uno script che la cancella
<abbronzato> sisis in effetti se poi si riavvia la macchina in modo strano e la tmp e su usb... i dati potrebbero esser li.. tra l'altro, scusa
<poppler> exutux, esatto
<poppler> abbronzato, cmq una volta che hai fatto tutto cio', dovresti fare l'utente massacro e specificare che la sua home deve stare in /home/temporaneo al riavvio fstab monta il tmpfs lì
<abbronzato> se non sbaglio avevo provato una cosa simile, ma un tentativo lo faccio
<poppler> assicurati pure che l'utente possa scriverci, se per qualche motivo non ha i permessi o non ci riesce, nella linea di fstab potresti dover mettere mode=700
<poppler> tmpfs   /tmp   tmpfs   defaults,nosuid,size=1024M,mode=700   0 0
<abbronzato> sei gentilissimo
<poppler> oppure un 777 per provare
<poppler> se hai problemi coi permessi altrimenti no
<abbronzato> ok, provo con la lts
<poppler> cioe' se al login l'utente non riesce a scrivere sulla cartella di home, è sicuramente un prob di permessi, fai delle prove, spero che tu non abbia prob
<poppler> ok
<poppler> prego
<abbronzato> gentilissimo, sembra tutto chiaro
<poppler> di nulla
<abbronzato> forse lo sbaglio che feci era proprio quello dei permessi
<exutux> scusa ma cosa dovrebbe usare l'utente? intendo come programmi...solo il browser?
<abbronzato> no diciamo tutto quello che vuole
<poppler> abbronzato, cmq mi è venuta in mente un alternativa
<abbronzato> a parte cose di admin
<abbronzato> dimmi :)
<poppler> abbronzato, un altra possibilita' potrebbe essere cancellare la cartella di home dell'utente ad ogni logout
<poppler> con uno script che si esegue al logout
<abbronzato> l'avevo provata ma dava problemi, non ricordo quali
<exutux> be non tutta la home però :D
<poppler> abbronzato, se pero' il problema è anche limitare lo spazio che l'utente puo' usare sul disco, allora devi impostare anche le quote, ma non mi ricordo come si faccia
<abbronzato> nono io zappavo tutto :)
<abbronzato> no nessn problema per quello
<exutux> be allora ovvio che dava problemi
<poppler> no dovresti ogni volta cancellare qualsiasi file dentro la home, oppure cancellare la cartella home e rifarla immediatamente avendo cura di fare chown per ridargli al proprieta' all'utente
<poppler> abbronzato, probabilmente ti dava problemi dicendoti che era in uso?
<abbronzato> no avevo provato a fare una cosa del tipo cancellare la home e ripristinare da una cartella la home backuppata
<abbronzato> ma non ricordo bene esattamente cosa, era un paio di anni fa
<poppler> abbronzato, ma in realta' non ti serve ripristinarla perche' se la cartelal di home è vuota, viene ricreata dal sistema stesso al login
<abbronzato> uso lin ma non sono sto gran esperto..
<poppler> abbronzato, da /etc/skel
<poppler> quella è la cartella che il sistema usa come base, se modifichi quella, il sistema fa il resto per te
<abbronzato> ho un bel po di info, domani provo
<abbronzato> gentilissimi, grazie
<poppler> abbronzato, se vuoi riprovare con uno script eseguito al logout, le tre azioni da eseguire sarebbero "rm -R /home/temporaneo" poi "mkdir /home/temporaneo" e poi "chown temporaneo:temporaneo /home/temporaneo" e magari anche un chmod 700 /home/temporaneo
<poppler> e poi se vuoi modifichi /etc/skel per personalizzare la base che il sistema copia ogni volta
<abbronzato> forse il prob nel cancellare la home era che perdevo le config di skype ed altri soft
<exutux> poppler: ma perchè l'intera home? /home/temporaneo/* è sufficiente nel caso
<poppler> le cose che vuoi tenere mettile in /etc/skel
<poppler> sisi è sufficiente
<exutux> ed eviti i chown ecc...
<poppler> vero
<poppler> meglio come dice exutux
<abbronzato> in altre parole, faccio il login sistemo tutto, poi passo ad un user admin, copio volgarmente la home dello user tmp in /etc/skel  e' una porcata o potrebbe funz?
<poppler> ricorda rm con il -R
<abbronzato> sisi per quello np
<poppler> abbronzato, potrebbe funzionare secondo me... assicurati che i permessi in etc skel sono omogenei
<poppler> abbronzato, da quello che vedo io sono tutti di root
<exutux> io farei una cosa un po' più tecnica epulita comunque
<exutux> anzi 2
<abbronzato> tutti i consigli sono ben accetti
<exutux> la prima sarebbe usare un server ltsp
<poppler> se c'è una soluzione più semplice e pulita, sempre megilo quella!
<exutux> dipende dalle possibilità e in questo modo le home risiederebbero nel server e non nel pc
<abbronzato> nono escludiamo, non so che sia ltsp ma e' un pc singolo
<exutux> che puoi cancellare tranquillamente con uno script sul server
<exutux> !ltsp | abbronzato  giusto per informazione
<ubot-it> abbronzato  giusto per informazione: ltsp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/UbuntuLtsp
<abbronzato> sisi ora guardavo
<exutux> se vuoi una cosa solo locale allora farei una cosa del genere
<exutux> intanto creerei diversi utenti temporaneo 1..2.3..n
<abbronzato> (grazie dell'info di ltsp cmq non la conoscevo)
<poppler> ma il forum di ubuntu è anche in italiano o solo in inglese?
<exutux> 3 sarebbero sufficienti
<poppler> aah trovato
<exutux> ad ogni logout e successivo login ( tramite script ) verificherei quale sia l'ultimo utente usato e permetterei l'accesso ad un altro degli utenti in modo random
<abbronzato> exutux POTREBBE anche essere ok il far creare lo user/pwd a chi usa il pc, ma oltre a credo essere piu' complicato, poi ci sarebbe il prob che i dati rimangono del pc e non mi va)
<exutux> e nel frattempo cancellerei glu ultimi file usati nella home dell'ultimo utente
<exutux> abbronzato: no no chi ha detto che deve impostare una password
<abbronzato> hmm mi sembra complicato,
<exutux> anzi login automatico
<exutux> logout > relogin automatico con utente random ( tranne l'ultimo )
<exutux> in questo modo è sempre disponibile
<exutux> fa tutto lo script
<abbronzato> nessun problema per quello tra user e altro.user ci sono ore
<exutux> abbronzato: non complicato solo un po' di lavoro ma una volta fatto..
<abbronzato> tute le idee sono oro colato per me, vi ringrazio
<exutux> abbronzato: non è per il tempo in uso è per cancellare i dati automaticamente mentre un altro utente avora
<exutux> lavora
<abbronzato> sisi ho capito
<abbronzato> per quello np , tra user e user dovrebbe passare parecchio tempo, pero' effettivamente....
<abbronzato> puo' capitare
<poppler> notte gente
<exutux> metti che untente dispettoso ti butti dentro un file enorme
<abbronzato> notte poppler grazie
<poppler> :) prego
<abbronzato> no dai escldiamo ste cose o non mi salvo piu' :)
<exutux> prima che il pc possa essere utilizzato dovresti far aspettare la cancellazione
<poppler> per il file enorme usa la quota
<exutux> abbronzato: hrrhr non puoi escluderle se vuoi sicurezza
<poppler> c'è un sistema di quota mi sembra, da qualche parte, in ambiente grafico
<poppler> facile da gestire
<exutux> poppler: quote
<abbronzato> ma non credo isa il caso
<poppler> okok
<poppler> vado
<exutux> dipende
<exutux> poi vedi tu
<abbronzato> sisi certo
<exutux> poi una volta che il pc è comunque in mano a un utente non c'è sicurezza
<abbronzato> ti ringrazio per tutti i sugerimenti, l'idea di poppler mi sembra la piu' pratica, anche se devo vede un po il discorso ram e' un portatile vecchissimo
<exutux> o almeno è molto difficile
<abbronzato> vero
<exutux> devi anche trovare l'utente scafato
<abbronzato> si in fondo uno scafato puo' fare di tutto.. pure smontarlo e sistemare il bios
<exutux> con il discorso ltsp non usi ram nè disco
<exutux> ti basta la rete e un monitor
<abbronzato> prtroppo e' un pc singolo
<abbronzato> anzi preferisco sia cosi'
<exutux> ok
<exutux> mi corico
<exutux> ciao
<abbronzato> ciao, grazie ancora
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-08
<abbronzato> exutux, scusa ci sei ancora?
<abbronzato> notte
<ale73> ciao
<ale73> problema con alsa, l'audio gracchia di brutto sul browser e su banshee quando tocco il controllo volume e a volte anche da solo.
<ale73> la cosa strana è che su vlc non lo fa mai, nemmeno quando tocco il controllo audio
<yvesBsAs> ciao ale73
<yvesBsAs> spetta, ti faccio fare un controllo, dammi un secondo
<ale73> yvesBsAs ciao mitico :)
<yvesBsAs> vai in sistema -> preferenze -> audio
<ale73> yvesBsAs ho trovato questa pagina https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ale73> yvesBsAs se vai in fondo
<ale73> yvesBsAs io ho proprio Realtek ALC888
<yvesBsAs> il comando nel terminale:
<yvesBsAs> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<yvesBsAs> ti dice lo stesso che nella pagina?
<ale73> yvesBsAs si
<yvesBsAs> ok, apri preferenze audio
<ale73> yvesBsAs si
<yvesBsAs> in hardware, su profilo, come è selezionato?
<ale73> yvesBsAs ho disabilitato [HD48x0 audio] prima e riavviato, ora è abilitato solo [audio interno duplex stereo analogico]
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora vai sulla linguetta applicazioni
<ale73> yvesBsAs vlc in streaming perfettamente
<yvesBsAs> apri un file con vlc e vedi cosa usa
<ale73> yvesBsAs funzionante
<yvesBsAs> alsa plugin?
<yvesBsAs> ale73, dice alsa plug-in?
<ale73> yvesBsAs ho provato a guardare nelle preferenze di vlc ci sono 2 voci in preferenze/audio/moduli d'uscita:    alsa [predefinito]      ...e....    oss [dev/dsp]
<yvesBsAs> no, in sistema -> preferenze -> audio
<yvesBsAs> scheda applicazioni, poi apri un file con vlc
<ale73> yvesBsAs cazzarola unity!!!! da dove passo?
<yvesBsAs> ma non ai la scheda "applicazioni" in preferenze audio?
<ale73> yvesBsAs ah da li? si
<yvesBsAs> è, te l'ho pure ripetuto :P
<ale73> yvesBsAs :)
<yvesBsAs> apri un file con vlc
<yvesBsAs> vedi se usa alsa plug-in
<ale73> yvesBsAs vlc ora è in streaming, è lo stesso?
<yvesBsAs> si si
<ale73> yvesBsAs e ora?
<yvesBsAs> nella benedetta scheda, cosa appare?
<ale73> yvesBsAs vlc con il controllo volume
<ale73> yvesBsAs schermata?
<yvesBsAs> non dice alsa plug-in?
<yvesBsAs> o alsa, almeno
<ale73> yvesBsAs spe
<ale73> yvesBsAs http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/3623/schermatasc.png
<yvesBsAs> uffi, non si vede di li..
<yvesBsAs> spetta
<yvesBsAs> ti sei inserito nei gruppi di pulse?
<yvesBsAs> ale73, Sistema > Amministrazione > Utenti e Gruppi
<yvesBsAs> controlla questi, se il tuo nome utente non è spuntato metti lo spunto
<yvesBsAs> pulse    pulse-access     pulse-rt
<ale73> yvesBsAs si sono su pulse-access e pulse        [pulse-rt] noncelo
<yvesBsAs> chiudi, poi dai il comando nel terminale
<yvesBsAs> paman
<ale73> yvesBsAs non installato. lo installo?
<yvesBsAs> si
<ale73> screenshot di quale scheda?
<ale73> devices?
<ale73> vlc sembra qui [alsa_output.pci-0000_00_14.2.analog-stereo] ....audio stream....#0
<yvesBsAs> name server che dice?
<ale73> pulseaudio
<yvesBsAs> in modules, dimme cosa c'è su module-alsa-card
<yvesBsAs> fai doppio click sulla stringa, poi fai uno screen
<ale73> http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/9136/schermata1d.png
<ale73> vuoi anche il secondo modulo?
<yvesBsAs> credo di aver capito, vede due schede :(
<yvesBsAs> mettimi su
<yvesBsAs> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yvesBsAs> cosa esce dal comando
<yvesBsAs> lspci
<ale73> secondo mudulo http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/4370/schermata2qx.png
<ale73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/684932/
<yvesBsAs> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<yvesBsAs> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc HD48x0 audio
<yvesBsAs> è l'uscita HDMI, penso
<ale73> si ma sul controllo volume ho disattivato il modulo, uso l'analogico
<ale73> no?
<ale73> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/3777/schermata3c.png
<yvesBsAs> no, è una "scheda" a se stante, una seconda scheda audio combinata con il chip video
<ale73> senti, se può facilitare le cose: su karmic mi avevano fatto disinstallare pulse perchè skype andava a scatti ma i restanti audio multimediali andavano (mp3, video tec)
<yvesBsAs> si si, ma ora estirpare pulse è una lotteria
<yvesBsAs> cosa c'è nel file
<yvesBsAs> cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ale73> l'unico neo è che insieme a pulse erano spariti tutti i controlli volume e avevo dovuto installare un ppa instabile
<ale73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/684936/
<yvesBsAs> spetta, ai disattivato il modulo dell'altoparlante interno?
<ale73> no
<yvesBsAs> lsmod | grep pcsp
<ale73> ma vlc che va come se niente fosse?
<yvesBsAs> cosa dice?
<yvesBsAs> a volte fa casini
<ale73> vuoto
<ale73> su dmesg avevo trovato http://paste.ubuntu.com/684939/
<yvesBsAs> ale73, non saprei che dirti, non sono su Natty ma ancora su Lucid, avevi visto questi post?
<yvesBsAs> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,389512.msg3048660.html#msg3048660
<yvesBsAs> non è recentissimo, ma è quel modello di chip
<ale73> yvesBsAs direi di fare così: se ho tempo e voglia installo i driver alsa aggiornati dalla REALTEK (anche se me li dovrò compilare) come dice qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534070
<ale73> e se no aspetto 11.10 ( anche se ci spero poco, i problemi audio ce li ho dalla 8.04)
<yvesBsAs> quel link è visibile solo a chi è registrato
<ale73> comunque qui su natty è già meglio, non lo fa sempre, ogni tanto quando gli pare
<ale73> si mi sono registrato
<ale73> eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/684944/
<yvesBsAs> il tuo pc che modello è?
<yvesBsAs> ale73,  il tuo pc che modello è?
<ale73> desktop, l'ho assemblato io
<yvesBsAs> scheda madre?
<ale73> gigabyte GA-MA69VM-S2
<ale73> http://it.gigabyte.com/products/page/mb/ga-ma69vm-s2_10/
<yvesBsAs> lol! lo avevo visto nel nome pc :D
<ale73> si natty lo mette di default
<yvesBsAs> ti si apre questo?
<yvesBsAs> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-574704.html
<ale73> no, come mai?
<yvesBsAs> bo..
<ale73> è una rogna, se ne ho voglia dopo aver reinstallato la 11.10 e non funziona ancora provo a compilare gli alsa della realtek
<yvesBsAs> ale73, alsa-firmware è installato?
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install alsa-firmware
<ale73> come lo vedo?
<ale73> no lo sta installando
<yvesBsAs> ok, poi riavvia il sistema e torna in chat
<ale73> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto alsa-firmware
<yvesBsAs> O_o??
<ale73> :(
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get update
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get upgrade
<yvesBsAs> mettimi sul paste se da errore
<ale73> devo dare l'upgrade?
<yvesBsAs> ti dice che c'è roba da aggiornare?
<ale73> il gestore aggiornamenti si
<yvesBsAs> tanta?
<ale73> 44 mb
<yvesBsAs> si, aggiorna
<ale73> chrome e firefox (30mb)
<ale73> il gestore pacchetti mi riporta un alsa-firmware-loaders
<yvesBsAs> ok, installa lui, avranno cambiato nome..
<ale73> ok
<ale73> http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/4221/schermata4d.png
<ale73> devo riavviare?
<ale73> riavvio
<ale73> riavviato
<yvesBsAs> fai due prove con file audio
<ale73> cazzarolava!!!!!!! vlc, e 2 viedo youtube in contemporanea e controllo audio
<ale73> funzia
<ale73> no...... :(
<yvesBsAs> non cazzarola, senza firmware non riconosceva le schede come doveva :D
<ale73> a ricominciato ad andare a scatti dopo che ho alzato il volume
<ale73> vlc come sempre invece funziona
<yvesBsAs> ma senti il suono a scatti? non gracchia?
<ale73> a scatti, rallenta anche l'immagine
<ale73> ma la cosa bella è che se tengo vlc acceso sotto non lo fa
<yvesBsAs> ma sul browser, mica è il plugin flash??
<ale73> già tentato il plug in
<ale73> lo fa anche banshee
<ale73> banshee a scatti quando alzo il volume e vlc no, mah...
<yvesBsAs> no, allora è altro, non saprei che dirti di piu
<ale73> comunque nel registro ci sono dei warnign su hda_intel
<ale73> *warnign
<ale73> **warning
<yvesBsAs> dai dmesg > ~/dmesg.txt
<yvesBsAs> nella home trovi il dmesg.txt, mettimelo sul paste
<ale73> l'ultima riga è quella sospetta http://paste.ubuntu.com/684959/
<yvesBsAs> hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #1. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.
<yvesBsAs> cosa dice il comando
<yvesBsAs> cat /proc/interrupts
<ale73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/684960/
<ale73> prova a dare......   hda-intel: azx_get_response timeout  .....c'è anche un launchpad bug
<yvesBsAs> ERR:          1
<ale73> anzi ce n'è 6 o 7
<yvesBsAs> errore irq, magari giusto lei..
<ale73> dove nel dmesg?
<yvesBsAs> no, nel secondo
<yvesBsAs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/684960/
<ale73> qui mi sono perso
<ale73> :)
<ale73> bios?
<yvesBsAs> verso il fondo, penultima linea
<yvesBsAs> no, sembra un conflitto hardware che non riesce a risolvere
<ale73> c'è la scheda di rete integrata guasta, ho una ethernet pci
<ale73> non so se aiuta
<ale73> comunque è disabilitata da bios
<ale73> nel menu.lst ho dovuto mettere acpi=off altrimenti natty non parte
<yvesBsAs> menu.lst??
<ale73> scusa grub
<yvesBsAs> ha, ok, mi ai spaventato
<yvesBsAs> acpi=off è abbastanza brutale
<ale73> lo so ma senza rimane lo schermo nero e non parte, me lo fa anche con la live usb
<yvesBsAs> che scheda video hai?
<yvesBsAs> non è una ati?
<ale73> si
<ale73> radeon hd 4830
<ale73> pci-e
<yvesBsAs> provato ad usare nomodeset?
<ale73> mmmm, forse in uno degli avvi da live
<yvesBsAs> sai editare il grub all'avvio del sistema?
<ale73> si
<ale73> e
<ale73>  epoi modifico
<yvesBsAs> ok, riavvia, edita il grub, togli il acpi=off e mettigli nomodeset, poi dai la x per avviare
<ale73> solo [nomodeset] ?
<yvesBsAs> acpi=off ti toglie tutta la gestione alimentazione, e non escludo altro..
<yvesBsAs> si, solo quello al posto dell'altro
<ale73> ok provo
<yvesBsAs> ti aspetto
<ale73> nomodeset giusto?
<ale73> ho fatto 3-4 prove anche settando ACPI nel bios da s1 a s2 ma con nomodeset non parte
<ale73> *da s1 a s3
<ale73> migliora con s3, nel senso che si pianta con la schermata nera e il cursore lampeggiante invece che piantarsi sulla schermata viola
<yvesBsAs> se vuoi prova anche radeon.modeset=0
<yvesBsAs> usi i driver liberi o quelli ati?
<ale73> ati, ma li ho installati da due giorni, faceva lo stesso con gli open
<yvesBsAs> no, allora nulla, quello serve per il libero
<ale73> lo fa anche la live da usn
<ale73> *usb
<ale73> io lascerei perdere per ora
<yvesBsAs> nel bios, dove ai l'aperture size della ram per il video pci-ex, puoi settare 256 mb almeno?
<yvesBsAs> non mi stupirei che, almeno una parte delle rogne arrivino dai settaggi del bios
<yvesBsAs> magari domani con calma dagli un occhiata
<ale73> nel bios una volta disattivata la video integrata ti fa scegiere solo se inizializzare il video su pci osu pci-e
<ale73> i settaggi ram sono solo per la integrata
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, ok, nulla allora
<yvesBsAs> cat /proc/mtrr
<yvesBsAs> cosa dice?
<ale73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/684973/
<yvesBsAs> no, sembra ok
<yvesBsAs> ai aggiornato il bios?
<ale73> no
<ale73> non mi fa tanta voglia :)
<yvesBsAs> io sul portatile son stato costretto, non mi andava lo scaling della cpu
<yvesBsAs> lo so, pensa su un portatile..
<ale73> beh, sulla 9.10 disinstallato pulse andava come un missile
<yvesBsAs> ma se è una gigabite ha il bios di scorta :D
<ale73> si lo so, ma non mi fido della scheda di rete integrata guasta
<ale73> se fallisco l'aggiornamento del bios sono 2 mesi di assistenza
<yvesBsAs> sicuro non sia inceppato il bios?
<ale73> faccio prima a ricomprarla
<yvesBsAs> prova a resettarlo da mainboard, con il cavallotto
<yvesBsAs> a volte si corrompe la parte volatile, mi è già successo
<ale73> ma winzzoz non ha mai fatto una piega....
<ale73> neanche ora
<yvesBsAs> non fa statistica, si sa mai che un istruzione per linux faccia a cazzotti
<yvesBsAs> in ogni caso, con quel sistema, non rischi nulla, basta poi rimettere ora e data
<ale73> proverò...
<yvesBsAs> son tutte cose che è meglio tentare, succedono stranezze incomprensibili a volte
<yvesBsAs> io ne ho avuta una sotto mano che manco si avviava piu
<ale73> si lo so, mi è capitato anche un winzzoz da un amico con continue schermate blu ed era il tatso di accensione con basso isolamento
<ale73> ma ti figuri... il tasto di accensione lol
<yvesBsAs> e gigabyte son dei carri armati, mi suona strano sia saltata la scheda rete
<ale73> se attacoo il cavo non si muove
<ale73> non si accende la spia
<yvesBsAs> si, su uno c'era il neon azzurro all'interno che lo faceva impazzire..
<yvesBsAs> il potenziometro di regolazione scaricava a massa, mi ha fatto diventare capra per capire che succedeva..
<ale73> brutta bestia la massa sui pc
<ale73> ok, smanetterò un pò il bios e poi aspetto la 11.10 e vedo come si comporta. (per ora è sopportabile, se non tocco il controllo volume) se poi continua proverò anche a compilare i driver alsa della realtek e poi mi arrendo :)
<yvesBsAs> prova già in primis a resettare il bios, fidati
<ale73> lo farò, promesso :)
<ale73> e per ora ti ringrazio veramente tanto, sei stato anche troppo disponibile
<yvesBsAs> di nulla, ma prova a collegarti piu presto, c'è liu gente e magari conoscono alsa meglio di me
<ale73> non credo ;)
<yvesBsAs> non ci ho litigato tanto, per mia fortuna
<ale73> non dico chi al secondo tentativo mi fece piallare pulse :)
<ale73> l'audio funzionava eh, ma poi ci volle un'ora per trovare un controllo volume nei ppa
<yvesBsAs> si, è un opzione, ma non è troppo simpatica
<ale73> più che altro era instabile, il pulsante del volume mi spariva una volta si e una no
<ale73> ma credo di aver commesso io un errore quando l'ho rimosso
<ale73> ho selezionato [rimuovi completamente] dal gestore pacchetti invece di [rimuovi]
<yvesBsAs> se non erro su Natty ci son gli ultimi driver Alsa, quindi non credo serva compilarli
<yvesBsAs> no, è meglio rimuovi completamente
<yvesBsAs> tira via anche i file di configurazione
<ale73> non saprei, dal sito realtek c'erano questi alsa-driver-1.0.24-5.16rc17.tar.bz2
<yvesBsAs> devi scaricarli dal sito alsa
<yvesBsAs> ale73, cosa ti dice il comando
<yvesBsAs> cat /proc/asound/version
<ale73> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23
<yvesBsAs> no, son piu vecchi allora
<yvesBsAs> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<ale73> ma leggevo in giro che pulse non è tanto benvoluto
<ale73> e che lo volevano eliminare
<yvesBsAs> io son fra di loro, malevolo sorcio e grande caghetta a chi lo ha inventato..
<yvesBsAs> comunque ora funziona già molto meglio, credimi
<yvesBsAs> agli esordi era una roulet russa :(
<ale73> ora c'è unity che è un pò troppo permaloso :)
<yvesBsAs> è agli esordi pure lui :D
<ale73> non si può aggiungere una scorciatoia a compiz che subito si pianta
<ale73> comunque a me unity piace
<yvesBsAs> è poi un plugin di compiz, quando uscirà gnome3 (o gnome shell) probabilmente andranno tutti su di lui
<ale73> compiz ti toglie tutte le voglie che potresti avere su un desktop
<ale73> I love compiz :)
<yvesBsAs> sul mio è disattivato, uso il composite di metacity
<yvesBsAs> ups, siamo in supporto, passiamo in chat
<ale73> gnome3 sembra buono, ma devo vedere fino a che punto si può configurare, perchè compiz è il re della flessibilità
<yvesBsAs>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ale73> ok
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<skydive> ciao a tutti
<skydive> lo schermo dopo 5 minuti di inutilizzo diventa nero e per ripartire devo mettere la password, ho già impostato nelle proprietà della batteria la disattivazione dello schermo a 30 min, come mai allora dopo solo 5, o forse meno, mi va in blocco'
<glpiana> skydive, devi togliere il blocco dello schermo se non vuoi inserire la password
<glpiana> skydive, sai dove andare?
<skydive> no
<glpiana> skydive, sei su gnome?
<skydive> non lo so, non ho ancora capito se sono su gnome o su i....qualcosa
<glpiana> skydive, eddai :)
<skydive> so solo che ho installato ubuntu 11.04
<glpiana> vabbè il numero di versione?
<glpiana> skydive, oki, guarda l'orologio in alto a destra
<glpiana> di fianco c'è il tasto per lo spegnimento
<skydive> sì
<glpiana> lo vedi?
<skydive> sì
<glpiana> skydive, cliccalo e scegli le impostazioni di sistema
<skydive> fatto
<glpiana> skydive, una delle prime icone è uno schermo nero col lucchetto
<glpiana> lo evdi?
<glpiana> *vedi
<skydive> no non lo vedo
<skydive> c'è uno schermo con una luna
<skydive> uno con ul triangolo giallo
<glpiana> quello con la luna allora. sotto che c'è scritto?
<skydive> salvaschermo
<glpiana> ecco, cliccalo
<skydive> ok trovato
<glpiana> in basso troverai due opzioni cui si può mettere la spunta
<skydive> adesso basta settarlo, grzie
<glpiana> togli la spunta al blocco dello schermo
<skydive> benissimo grazie glpiana, ma mi dici cos'ho? gnome o quell'altro, almeno la prossima volta che me lo chiedono so cosa rispondere e non faccio figuraccie
<glpiana> skydive, hai gnome
<skydive> ooookkk vvaaaaaa bene|||||
<glpiana> skydive, se poi hai la barra a sinistra allora su gnome gira unity
<skydive> giusto, è così
<skydive> hai un caffè offerto da parte mia
<glpiana> oki ;)
<skydive> adesso vedo se riesco a mandartelo via mail
<skydive> lol
<glpiana> lol
<skydive> ti ricordi che cercavo una soluzione per il touchpad?
<skydive> l'ho trovata e adesso vorrei mettere la soluzione a disposizione di altri utenti che hanno lo stesso problema, come faccio?
<enry> aggiornare kubuntu 11.04 alla vervione 11.10 oneiric dal terminale
<gianiaz> ciao a tutti, sapete se esiste uno shortcut da tastiera per passare al workspace desiderato? per il momento uso ctr+alt+destra/sinistra, ma mi piacerebbe poter passare dall'1 al 4 ad esempio
<gianiaz> uso ubutnu 11.04 con unity 2d
<Dig_64> gianiaz, Sistema/preferenze/scorciatoie di tastiera
<cristian_c> gianiaz, mi sembra che ci siano per tutte le operazioni sul windows manager
<cristian_c> gianiaz, l'ho visto sicuramente su gnome
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gianiaz> Dig_64 grazie, guardo
<gianiaz> qualcuno di voi ha il lettore per la carta regionale dei servizi e lo usa con linux?
<gianiaz> se si, quale modello avete?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | gianiaz
<ubot-it> gianiaz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<glpiana> gianiaz, per i sondaggi invece vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> gianiaz: regginone lombradia fornisce pacchetto deb per ubuntu
<jester-> reggione*
<gianiaz> regione
<gianiaz> *
<gianiaz> se stai a guardare che scrivo qualcuno :D
<gianiaz> a no, non eri tu :P
<jester-> gianiaz: non è bello come quello winzoz ma funza
<gianiaz> jester, ma io parlavo di hardware
<gianiaz> il pacchetto deb cosa dovrebbe fare?
<massimo18> -.-
<massimo18> gianiaz, magari far funzionare l'hardware
<gianiaz> ok, ci siamo ma se non ho l'hardware
<jester-> gianiaz: per hardware il cazzillo lo riconosce
<massimo18> gianiaz, se non hai l'hardware noi non lo possiamo dare
<gianiaz> io mi chiedevo innanzi tutto se c'è un elenco ridotto di hardware supportato da linux
<glpiana> !chat | gianiaz passa di là per cortesia
<ubot-it> gianiaz passa di là per cortesia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> gianiaz: poi il deb mette daccordo firefox con tutta la mentata
<jester-> menata*
<jester-> gianiaz: vai sul sito reggione lombarddia che ci sono le istro
<gianiaz> ok, glpiana me ne vado...
<gianiaz> era un mortorio, se anche chiedo 2 cose :P
<glpiana> gianiaz, non devi andartene :)
<skydive> con libre office calc, quando premo invio si sposta nella casella sotto, come faccio a disinserire tale azione?
<glpiana> skydive, è normale che faccia così
<cristian_c> infatti
<glpiana> skydive, cosa dovrebbe fare a tuo parere?
<cristian_c> è l'inserimento standard delle entry in colonna
<cristian_c> è un modo veloce
<cristian_c> invece che utilizzare il mouse
<glpiana> !enter | cristian_c
<ubot-it> cristian_c: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> glpiana, aggiungo sempre qualcosa
<skydive> non deve cambiare casella
<cristian_c> o mi scordo qualcosa
<skydive> so che si può fare, ma non riesco a trovare dov'è
<glpiana> skydive, i fogli di calcolo, da  lotus123 in poi, funzionano così
<glpiana> skydive, scrivi, premi invio e va alla cella sotto
<jester-> glpiana: mii lotus e starword
<skydive> in open office l'avevo impostato come dico io
<skydive> ne sono certo
<glpiana> jester-, eheheheh
<cristian_c> skydive, se vuoi restare dove sei, basta non premere invio
<skydive> lol cristian
<jester-> glpiana: con buonanima dos
<cristian_c> lo so, è banale
<glpiana> skydive, cosa vorresti facesse premendo invio?
<skydive> deve rimanere nella stessa casella
<glpiana> skydive, premi f2 e poi esc
<skydive> nooo
<skydive> non è la soluzione giusta, adesso cerco con calma
<skydive> se la trovo ti faccio sapere
<glpiana> skydive, serve a fare quello che vuoi tu. in ogni caso esula da questo canale
<glpiana> skydive, è una soluzione, comunque
<cristian_c> skydive, forse ci sono delle impostazioni per la tastiera nelle Preferenze del programma :)
<Brutus-> skydive, prova a premere invio + shift
<Brutus-> Hola a todos
<cristian_c> credo che si possa associare tasto e azione
<glpiana> Brutus-, va in su :)
<glpiana> ripeto comuqneu che esula dalla'rgomento del canale, per chiudiamo l'off topic
<glpiana> *per cui
<Brutus-> glpiana, :)
<baffone85> salve a tutti
<Brutus-> cristian_c, risolto il problema del monitor?
<baffone85> sto utilizzando audacity per ripulire una traccia audio dai classici rumori di sottofondo. Il problema è che una volta eliminati i rumori si sente la "s" di fischiare . Come faccio ad eliminare quel fischio?
<cristian_c> Brutus-, ho cercato in /proc/acpi/wakeup
<cristian_c> ma il file non si aggiorna se produco l'evento acpi
<baffone85> qualcuno è esperto di audacity?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> non tanto, l'ho utilizzato alcune volte
<cristian_c> jester-, si può rispondere sulla domanda, glpiana, mi ha messo dei dubbi
<jester-> cristian_c: sarebbe roba da chat
<cristian_c> uhm
<jester-> cristian_c: ma visto che al momento non c'è traffico rispondi pure
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> anche perché un po' di cosette per audacity le ho fatte
<cristian_c> *con audacity
<skydive> l'ho trovato, anche se non so a chi può interessare, comunque è tra le opzione del foglio calc
<baffone85> io ho eliminato i rumori di sottofondo, ma ora si sentono le "s" di fischiare
<baffone85> come faccio ad eliminare il fiscio?
<cristian_c> skydive, bene, immagino che tu l'abbia visto tra le preferenze :)
<cristian_c> skydive, semmai riporta questa cosa sul forum, così rimane
<baffone85> dov'è skydive?
<skydive> mi dai il link del forum
<skydive> un attimo baffone, te lo dico subito
<baffone85> okok non avevo capito, grz
<cristian_c> skydive, scriver eproprio un post sul forum :)
<cristian_c> baffone85, la traccia audio è registrata da microfono
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Brutus-, idee?
<Brutus-> cristian_c, per acpi?
<skydive> per prima cosa devi aprire un foglio di calcolo, poi: strumenti > opzioni > librecalc > generale, a questo punto togliere la spunta sull'azione del tasto invio
<cristian_c> Brutus-, sì
<cristian_c> skydive, avevo detto sul forum -,-'
<skydive> ok ho capito, ma dov'è il forum? come faccio ad aprirlo?
<baffone85> è registrata da videocamera
<Steeler> ho attivato il bluetooth sul PC, il mio telefono lo vede ma poi mi chiede la password, che ci devo mettere?
<cristian_c> baffone85, prova ad impostare una frequenza più alta, magari il fischio sparisce
<cristian_c> Steeler, intendi il pin?
<cristian_c> quello temporaneo
<Steeler> cristian_c, si
<Brutus-> cristian_c, no, sorry. Sicuramente tu ne sai più di me. L'unica cosa è che forse potresti usare un programma che registra tutti i log del pc,Activity Journal AKA Zeitgeist.
<skydive> forse ci sono arrivato!!! adesso lo posto
<cristian_c> Steeler, dovrebbe comparirti sul pc
<baffone85> diciamo che sono nuovo, dove si modifica la frequenza?
<cristian_c> e quello lo digiti poi sul cellulare
<Steeler> cristian_c, io devo inviare file dal PC al telefono.
<cristian_c> Brutus-, grazie per l'info
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> !chat | baffone85
<ubot-it> baffone85: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<baffone85> ok grazie
<Steeler> cristian_c, ho messo 1234 e poi mi dice: Inserire il PIN indicato sul dispositivo 'Ricky' (28:FF:B4:88:66:01).
<cristian_c> Steeler, sì, ma infatti devi prima eseguire il pairing
<Steeler> cristian_c, ora il telefono lo vede, ma si pianta in "ricerca dispositivi"
<cristian_c> Brutus-, è un componente di gnome :)
<skydive> mi sono registrato al forum, adesso come faccio ad aprire una discussione??
<glpiana> !chat | skydive
<ubot-it> skydive: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> skydive, e comunque leggi qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,325822.0.html
<Brutus-> cristian_c, lo devi installare da repo. Lo trovi sotto Activity Journal
<cristian_c> Steeler, hai inserito il pin comparso sullo schermo del pc nel cellulare
<cristian_c> Brutus-, ok
<Steeler> cristian_c, no, ho inserito il pin 1234 sul cellulare.
<cristian_c> intanto ho aggiunto la pagina relativa di gnome nei segnalibri
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Steeler, non è comparso il pin sullo schermo?
<cristian_c> del pc
<glpiana> !enter | cristian_c e due
<Steeler> cristian_c, è comparso e ho rimesso "1234"
<Steeler> cristian_c, asp, forse ci sono..
<Brutus-> cristian_c, in realtà è molto più potente di quello che sembra all'inizio. Si dovrebbe leggere la documentazione :)
<ubot-it> cristian_c e due: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> Brutus-, ok
<cristian_c> glpiana, perché haiagginto 'e due'?
<cristian_c> *hai aggiunto
<glpiana> cristian_c, perchè la seconda volta che te lo dico
<Steeler> cristian_c, si connette, ma i file non li trasferisce, si blocca.
<cristian_c> glpiana, anch'io
<cristian_c> Steeler, hai utilizzato per caso l'utility di gnome?
<Steeler> cristian_c, si, quella che compare sul pannello
<cristian_c> Steeler, dico questo perché esiste anche blueman
<cristian_c> Steeler, hai fatto clic su Aggiungi nuovi dispositivi?
<Steeler> cristian_c, si, non li vede
<Steeler> cristian_c, ora provo quello che mi hai detto te.
<cristian_c> Steeler, non so se consigliarlo
<cristian_c> dovrebbe fare la stessa cosa
<Steeler> cristian_c, ma dove si è istallato blueman ?
<cristian_c> e in ogni caso andrebbe rimosso prima gnome-bluetooth
<cristian_c> l'hai già installato?
<Steeler> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> hai rimosso prima l'applet di gnome?
<Steeler> cristian_c, no
<cristian_c> va fatto, mi ricordo di aver letto che i due programmi sono incompatibili
<Guest8214> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Guest8214> qualcuno mi sa dire qualcosa?
<cristian_c> Guest8214, dipende rispetto a cosa
<Guest8214> sqr-srv@sqrsrv-desktop:~$ vncpasswd
<Guest8214> vncpasswd: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cristian_c> Guest8214, speiga meglio cosa stavi tentando di fare
<Guest8214> avviare un'applicazione
<ManfroV> scusate, perchè chrome non si installa?
<ManfroV> sul sito di chrome c'è scritto che è anche per linux
<cristian_c> ManfroV, hai provato da repo?
<cristian_c> Guest8214, spiegati in modo meno ermetico :D
<Guest8214> avvio quest'applicazione per settare la password (da shell)
<Guest8214> ma mi dice che mancano queste librerie
<ManfroV> cristian_c, esiste chrome da repo?
<ManfroV> cristian_c, ora vedo
<cristian_c> Manfrov, controlla ;)
<cristian_c> Guest8214, a cosa serve l'applicazione?
<cristian_c> :)
<ManfroV> cristian_c, tutto risolto :)
<Guest8214> VNC
<Guest8214> mai sentito parlare?
<Guest8214> controllo remoto
<cristian_c> uhm, sì
<cristian_c> Guest8214, hai installato la versione dei repo?
<Guest8214> ovvero?
<glpiana> Guest8214, non vedo quel programma nei repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> Guest8214, penso che sia presente già preinstallato
<glpiana> Guest8214, quel comando è dentro a tightvncserver oppure a vnc4server. quale hai messo dei due e come lo hai installato?
<Devil22> Hi
<Devil22> C'è qualcuno che possa aiutarmi?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | Devil22
<ubot-it> Devil22: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Devil22> Ho un problema con la connessione, c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> Devil22, esponi chiaramente il tuo problema
<Devil22> ubuntu non rileva nessuna connessione quando con il pc windows le vedo. Ho la versione 11.04 di Ubuntu e un modem Zyxel P-660HW-D1
<Devil22> iwconfig mi dice questo: lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"ZyXEL"             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off
<glpiana> Devil22, parli di connessione via cavo ethernet o wireless?
<Devil22> wirless
<glpiana> Devil22, oki, apri un terminale, scrivi: lspci
<Devil22> *wireless
<glpiana> !paste | Devil22
<ubot-it> Devil22: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Devil22> ok asp
<Devil22> non capisco come usare quel sito che mi hai linkato
<glpiana> Devil22, eggi le istruzioni del messaggio di ubot-it
<Guest8214> glpiana
<Guest8214> li ho messi tutti
<Devil22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/685175/
<Devil22> ecco
<Guest8214> ma il problema sn le librerie
<glpiana> Guest8214, come li hai installati?
<Guest8214> apt-get
<Guest8214> con apt-get install
<glpiana> Devil22, scrivi nel terminale: rfkill list         e metti su pastebin anche questo
<Devil22> oki asp
<glpiana> Guest8214, in un terminale scrivi: dpkg -l | grep libstdc           e metti su pastebin quanto esce
<glpiana> !paste | Guest8214
<ubot-it> Guest8214: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Devil22> ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685176/
<glpiana> Devil22, ora: sudo iwlist scan
<Devil22> oki asp
<Devil22> ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685179/
<glpiana> Devil22, digita: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<glpiana> Devil22, poi ridai il comando: sudo iwlist scan
<Devil22> a sudo ifconfig wlan0 up mi dice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685180/
<Devil22> è ok?
<glpiana> Devil22, potrebbe essere indifferente. vediamo l'altro comando
<glpiana> Devil22, dunque?
<Devil22> riprendiamo dopo
<Devil22> adesso vado a pranzare
<glpiana> ok
<Devil22> comunque non ho più visto i tuoi messaggi, non capisco perchè
<Devil22> sono rimasto al problema che non mi faceva scannerizzare le connessioni mi sembra
<glpiana> Devil22, dopo ifconfig wlan0 up volevo l'output di sudo iwlist scan
<miroslav> buonpomeriggio
<Devil22> rieccomi
<Devil22> te lo faccio subito ;)
<miroslav> ho scaricato e masterizzato l'immagine di ubuntu 11.04 ma ora dopo aver caricato il cd prima di entrare nella livemi chiede username e password quali sono?
<glpiana> miroslav, prova a mettere ubuntu e premere invio. niente password
<Devil22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/685202/ eccolo
<glpiana> Devil22, metti su pastebin quanto esce da: uname -a      e da   lsb_release -a
<Devil22> mi da sempre lo stesso errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685202/
<Devil22> ok asp
<miroslav> glpiana ora vedo una schermata con il logo di ubuntu e scritto "Other..." sotto
<glpiana> miroslav, vai su other, poi metti ubuntu come utente e nessuna password
<glpiana> miroslav, ma è strano che faccia così
<miroslav> infatti...
<Devil22> uname -a: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685207/
<miroslav> glpiana niente fallisce
<glpiana> miroslav, all'avvio del cd premi un tasto e fai il controllo del supporto
<Devil22> lsb_release -a: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685208/
<Devil22> uname -a: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685207/
<Devil22> ecco
<miroslav> mmh, l'ho scaricato dal sito tramite http
<miroslav> ... glpiana
<glpiana> miroslav, controlla il cd, mica che sia masterizzato male
<miroslav> riavvio
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> Devil22, un secondo
<Devil22> sisi certo non preoccuparti ;)
<glpiana> Devil22, perchè usi il kernel 2.6.38.8? hai problemi col 10?
<Devil22> non l'ho mai provato sinceramente..
<Devil22> ho scaricato tramite torrent dal sito ufficiale, masterizzato ed installato ed adesso sto cercando di connettermi ad internet
<Devil22> Come posso aggiornarlo al 10?
<Devil22> comunque grazie per il supporto che mi stai dando
<glpiana> Devil22, beh, c'è bisogno della connessione. non hai modo di dargli un cavo?
<miroslav> Checking...
<Devil22_> rieccomi scusa ma mi si impalla certe volte
<glpiana> Devil22_, vedo :)
<Devil22_> comunque oltre al kernel da cosa può essere causavo?
<seawolf_> ciao raga
<Devil22_> *causato
<glpiana> Devil22_, il sistema dopo l'installazione va aggiornato. se anche dopo l'aggiornamento non va ci si pone il problema. se no, no
<Devil22_> prima di riformattare mi andava la connessione
<seawolf_> qualcuno mi sa dire i requisiti per gnome 3? se ce la pu0' fare a girare su un netbook?
<glpiana> Devil22_, hai modo di collegarlo via cavo? o ora sei connesso via cavo con quello?
<Devil22_> sono connesso con un pc windows dove il wifi va
<glpiana> !chat| seawolf_ chiedi di là
<ubot-it> seawolf_ chiedi di là: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Devil22_> *wireless
<glpiana> Devil22_, ma hai modo di mettergli un cavo o no?
<Devil22_> no..
<glpiana> Devil22_, mai? o solo ora?
<Devil22_> mai
<glpiana> bella menata. aspetta
<Devil22_> ok
<miroslav> Devil22 non ti funziona il network manager?
<Devil22_> cosa intendi?
<Devil22_> da dove ci accedo? Scusa ma ho appena installato ubuntu
<miroslav> l'applicazione che gestisce le connessioni di rete wifi tipo...
<glpiana> !logs | miroslav leggi qui per avere chiaro il problema di Devil22_
<ubot-it> miroslav leggi qui per avere chiaro il problema di Devil22_: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> così evitiamo di confonderci le idee
<Devil22_> si, Network Connections che sta in System>Preferences>Network Connections
<miroslav> glpiana grazie
<Devil22_> ho impostato la connessione, almeno penso
<Devil22_> solo che ieri prima di reinstallare ubuntu per un problema me la trovava da solo
<glpiana> Devil22_, e fino a ieri avevi questa versione?
<Devil22_> sisi, ho usato lo stesso cd
<glpiana> Devil22_, oki, vediamo una cosa. metti su pastebin l'output di lsmod
<Devil22_> dove lo trovo pastebin?
<glpiana> Devil22_, dimmi anche se hai un tasto fisico per attivare o disattivare il dispositivo wifi
<glpiana> !paste | Devil22_ è semrpe quello di prima -.-
<ubot-it> Devil22_ è semrpe quello di prima -.-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Devil22_> ah ok xd SCUSA
<Devil22_> si, ce l'ho
<miroslav> è acceso?
<Devil22_> si
<glpiana> Devil22_, premi il tasto e scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> Devil22_, e metti su pastebin pure quello
<Devil22_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/685217/ ecco lsmod
<Devil22_> ora provo dmesg | tail
<miroslav> glpiana premetto che è un po' che non uso ubuntu, qualche versione quindi non so se lecose sono cambiate,
<glpiana> miroslav, qualcosa è cambiato, ma se la wifi è spenta non va anche adesso :D
<miroslav> ma quando lo usavo dopo il primo aggiornamento davasempre problemi il networkmanager...
<Devil22_> ed ecco anche dmesg | tail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685218/
<miroslav> comunque io risolvevo sempre purgandolo e installando wicd dal sito con i deb con tutte lerelative dipendenze ecc...
<miroslav> se può essere d'aiuto :)
<Devil22_> Ragazzi è partito
<Devil22_> grazie mille
<miroslav> ok come non detto :P
<glpiana> miroslav, no quello è cambiato. ormai network manager (alla buon ora) lavora bene :)
<Brutus-> Sapete come posso fa i Lock Screen solo usando la tastiera? Mi è morto il mouse!!
<Brutus-> *fare
<glpiana> Brutus-, su gnome è ctrl+alt + L
<miroslav> glpiana :) ... tornando a me, nessun problemasul disco
<glpiana> miroslav, allora ti direi di controllar el'md5 sum  della iso che hai scaricato
<Brutus-> glpiana, le sai tutte :D. Grazie
<glpiana> lol
<miroslav> vediamo...
<miroslav> glpiana non c'è un sito per controllarla che tu sappia?
<massimo18> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<glpiana> !md5 | miroslav
<ubot-it> miroslav: please see above
<massimo18> lol
<glpiana> scusa mi ero scordato il link
<miroslav> si avevo letto grazie... glpiana, comunque ora è partito, ho premuto un tasto durante il caricamento e poi ho selezionato prova ubuntu, mentre prima avevo lasciato fare in automatico...
<miroslav> :)
<glpiana> oki :)
<D4V|DE> aiuto!!!
<D4V|DE> problemi con il file di system mi appare la busybox initramfs
<D4V|DE> che fare?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, avviando? e in seguito a acosa?
<D4V|DE> il pc si bloccava x via di un sda1 maxtor ide che non mi faceva avviare più il pc
<D4V|DE> ho tolto l'hard disk ide e la partizine che stava su sdc1 adesso è passata a sdb1
<glpiana> D4V|DE, e hai ripristinato grub?
<D4V|DE> e lo dovrei fare da live?
<glpiana> !grub | D4V|DE sì
<ubot-it> D4V|DE sì: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> segui ripristino
<D4V|DE> dici che così facendo risolvo?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, immagino di sì
<D4V|DE> anche se il file system è danneggiato?
<nUB_> attempt: ciao!
<attempt> ciao
<glpiana> D4V|DE, se sei certo che il filesystem è danneggiato, già che sei da live fagli  fare un controllo
<nUB_> ieri alla fine ho QUASI risolto: ho rimosso nouveau come scritto nel wiki e poi installato nvidia-current e la grafica ERA ok
<D4V|DE> l'ho fatto poco fa
<D4V|DE> e sono stato  3 ore a schiacciare la s
<nUB_> ora ho appena acceso Ubuntu ed è tornato fuori lo stesso problema :/
<D4V|DE> xkè trovava inode mancanti o qualcosa di simile
<attempt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1768725    nUB_
<D4V|DE> doveva collegare la cartella lost e found
<glpiana> D4V|DE, vabbè, prova un ripristino di grub. se non va si pensa ad altro
<attempt> gli altri parametri li togli da /etc/default/grub    per quello che non compare vedi il link  nUB_
<nUB_> attempt: ok, ma così non avrò il bootsplash giusto?
<nUB_> attempt: a parte che anche adesso non c'è, ma vedo solo uno sfondo viola finchè non compare il desktop
<D4V|DE> ok
<attempt> se lasci no quiet splash lo splash lo dovresti vedere nUB_
<nUB_> attempt: allora intanto provo a togliere solo vt.handoff
<attempt> ma se togli tutto e' meglio. meglio vedersi cosa combina al boot il so. vedi anche se ci sono errori.
<attempt> parti a togliere solo quello.
<attempt> han voluto fare un boot bello a vedersi ma era meglio averlo piu' rapido e basta. da quando han messo plymouth con le nvidia e' diventato un problema il boot. ma solo quello.
<attempt> i parametri a grub li puoi sempre rimettere quando vuoi nUB_
<attempt> nUB_ fatti sempre una copia del file che vai a modificare prima di modificarlo.
<nUB_> attempt: fatto
<D4V|DE> glpiana, allora parte la schermata kubuntu 11.04
<D4V|DE> ma dopo un po torna alla busybox (initramfs)
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ma parli del livecd o dell'installazione?
<D4V|DE> della partizione che non avvia più
<glpiana> D4V|DE, però se hai il disco andato non starei a sclerarci più di tanto. hai la home separata?
<D4V|DE> si ma da live mi legge tranquillamente tutte le partizioni
<D4V|DE> lo monta e mi apre il contenuto
<glpiana> D4V|DE, se hai la home separata reinstalla che fai prima
<D4V|DE> la cosa che ancora non capisco è quale hard disk è difettato
<D4V|DE> dove ho la partizione che non va è un western digital 1,5tb di tre mesi
<D4V|DE> possibile che già sia fottuto?
<nUB_> attempt: eccheppa**e... :/ tolto tutte le voci (quiet splash vt.handoff=7) ed ancora risoluzione schifosa...
<attempt> ok. ma parte?
<AlexZion> ciao viki....
<attempt> nUB_ ci arrivi al desktop o no?
<nUB_> si si, ma ieri funzionavano i drivers però!!! Perchè ora no, di punto in bianco?!
<attempt> che drivers hai adesso?
<nUB_> i current
<nUB_> installati da synaptics
<attempt> dice che sono attivi da hardware drivers?
<nUB_> *synaptic, scusa
<nUB_> pallino verde: "Questo driver è attivato, ma non attualmente in uso"
<glpiana> attempt, occhio che ultimamente hardware drivers non fa testo
<nUB_> come ieri sera
<glpiana> attempt, fagli controllare con lsmod
<nUB_> ma ieri sera funzionava
<attempt> ridai in terminale sudo nvidia-xconfig
<attempt> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> attempt, ;)
<nUB_> attempt: ok... In qualche modo bisogna che però qualcuno corregga la guida ;(
<attempt> nUB_  poi dai lsmod e metti in paste
<nUB_> attempt: leggi da questo paste intanto, è diverso da ieri! O.o http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/685233/
<nUB_> intanto riavvio
<nicotano> salve
<attempt> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> ciao attempt
<nBU> attempt: con "sudo nvidia-xconfig" non partivano nè kernel normale, nè kernel ripristino (sfondo viola del boot e basta). Ho aggiunto l'opzione "nomodeset" premendo "e" nel menù GRUB e sono arrivato almeno al terminale, ho rimosso "xorg.conf" e riavviato; sono qui con ancora il problema :/
<nBU> attempt: lsmod-> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/685236/
<jester-> vesafb                 13449  1
<jester-> nBU: che nvidia monta il pc
<nBU> 8600M GT
<attempt> nBU segio jester-
<attempt> segui*
<nBU> jester-: ciao!
<nBU> ho problemi a far andare i drivers ufficiali della NVIDIA sulla mia 8600M GT.
<nBU> ti metto in pastebin i passaggi che ho fatto ieri per farli funzionare
<jester-> nBU: lasa sta i passaggi, fa vedere dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<D4V|DE> quando faccio sudo chroot /mnt mi da errore
<nBU> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/685239/
<jester-> nBU: fa vedere xorg.conf
<nBU> jester-: ecco-> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/685241/
<nBU> jester-: xorg.conf non esiste
<nBU> jester-: l'avevo creato con nvidia-xconfig, ma poi non riuscivo nemmeno ad accedere al desktop e allora l'ho rimosso
<nBU> dentro X11 nn c'è: solo cartelle
<jester-> nBU: ok sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf e incolla questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/685244/
<nBU> jester-: fatto, riavvio
<jester-> nBU: vai in shell, autenticati e dai
<jester-> sudo service gdm stop e poi sudo service gdm start
<davide8777> jester-:  ci sei?
<jester-> davide8777: riapri gparted e controlla dsb1
<jester-> davide8777: e guarda se altre partizioni hanno /
<davide8777> uso il partition manager kde che è uguale
<davide8777> cmq non spunta nulla nel mount point
<davide8777> non ci sta la /
<jester-> davide8777: nessun altra partizone ha / ?
<davide8777> no.. c'è solo un lucchetto x la swap...
<jester-> davide8777: ok chiudi parted
<jester-> davide8777: sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<davide8777> jester-: mi chiede di inserire infinite "s" http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/685285/
<jester-> davide8777: batti sempre enter
<jester-> fino a quando ha finito
<davide8777> jester-:  ha finito http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/685286/
<jester-> davide8777: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<davide8777> fatto
<jester-> davide8777: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<jester-> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<jester-> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<jester-> davide8777: sudo chroot /mnt
<davide8777> ci risiamo.. chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Not a directory
<jester-> davide8777: è irrecuperabile, hai la home separata?
<davide8777> che vuol dire?
<jester-> davide8777: se la home è su altra partizione o sta tutto in sdb1
<davide8777> no sta tutto su sdb1..
<davide8777> copio la cartella home su un hard disk e formatto sta partizione dannata?
<jester-> davide8777: l'unica è installare sopra senza formattare per salvare i dati
<jester-> davide8777: vai in installa ubuntu
<davide8777> ma se copio la cartella home su un'altro hard disk edopo la formattazione glie la reinserisco torna come nuovo?
<jester-> davide8777: arriva al partizionamento e fischia
<jester-> davide8777: torna nuovo e gia impostato cosi come ti sto fando fare
<davide8777> ok
<davide8777> ma la salvo la cartella home o no?
<jester-> davide8777: non serve
<davide8777> allora già che sono nella live potrei iniziare adesso...
<jester-> davide8777: eh vai in installa ubuntu e al partizionamento fai un fischio
<davide8777> ok.. mi sto rendendo conto di essere sulla live 11.10 beta.. a che sono tra i rischi procedo pure? senò dovrei riscaricare la iso 11.04..
<jester-> davide8777: va be se ti ricordi i passaggi farai lo stesso lavoro
<jester-> davide8777: andiamo con la alpha?
<davide8777> io proverei.. a meno chè non me la sconsigli radicalmente tu che sicuro ne saprai più di me
<jester-> davide8777: alpha significa stare all'occhio con gli aggirnamenti da dist-upgrade ma di solito non va male
<davide8777> cazzo.. è una i386
<davide8777> penso che dovrò andarla a scaricare...
<davide8777> uff
<jester-> davide8777: quanta ram hai
<davide8777> allora.. riavvio nell'altra partizione funzionante scarico quella giusta la carico su chiavetta e ti fischio
<davide8777> 4gb
<davide8777> ci sarai tra na mezzora?
<jester-> davide8777: scaricati la natty va
<davide8777> infatti
<davide8777> ti trovo dopo?
<jester-> si
<davide8777> ok a dopo allora :*
<D4V|DE> jester-, cmq non è un problema di hard disk sminchiato vero?
<D4V|DE> xkè la partizione con winzozz sta su quell'hard disk e parte e funziona regolarmente...
<jester-> D4V|DE: non è detto che sia l'hw sminchiato
<D4V|DE> tutto questo è successo xkè ieri non partiva più il pc
<D4V|DE> ho tolto un hard disk ide che era in sda1 ecc ecc e ha ricominciato ad accendersi ma poi è successo tutto sto casino...
<D4V|DE> jester-,  ci siamo quasi.. ho trovata la iso ed è gia pronta la chiavetta
<jester-> ok vai in live quando sei pronto
<D4V|DE> ok
<D4V|DE> jester-,  ci sono
<D4V|DE> avvio la chat da li o va bene da qua stesso?
<jester-> D4V|DE: va bene anche cosi
<D4V|DE> ok
<jester-> D4V|DE: arriva la partizionamento
<D4V|DE> ci sono
<D4V|DE> è scontato dire che devo scegliere quello manuale giusto?
<D4V|DE> jester-, ci seii?
<jester-> D4V|DE: yess
<jester-> D4V|DE: scegli altro, vai su sdb1 e poi clicca modifica
<D4V|DE> ho scelto partizionatura manuale
<D4V|DE> e su sdb1 ho fatto modifica
<D4V|DE> adesso?
<jester-> D4V|DE: adesso usare ext4
<D4V|DE> ok
<jester-> D4V|DE: NON FFORMATTARE
<D4V|DE> ok
<D4V|DE> ora?
<D4V|DE> mount point lascio / ??
<jester-> D4V|DE: montare come /
<jester-> D4V|DE: vai sotto salva e installa
<D4V|DE> boot loader?
<D4V|DE> mi suggerisce /dev/sda
<D4V|DE> lo devo cambiare?
<jester-> D4V|DE: no ma devi poi accertarti che parta sda al boot
<D4V|DE> ok
<D4V|DE> allora procedo con installa?
<jester-> D4V|DE: si
<D4V|DE> cazzo...
<D4V|DE> mi dice il file system su /dev/sdb1 assegnato a / non è stato impostato x essere formattat le directory contenenti file di sistema ecc ecc già esistenti in un punto di mount definito verranno eliminate durante il processo di installazione  ecc ecc
<D4V|DE> mi dice continua o indietro che faccio
<D4V|DE> mi chiede di ritornare al programma di partizionamento.. faccio continua o indietro?
<D4V|DE> mi dice installation crashed
<D4V|DE> ....
<D4V|DE> jester-, ci seiiii?
<jester-> D4V|DE: mi sa che il file system è ridotto male o addirittura l'hd ciucco
<jester-> D4V|DE: salati la home e prova a formattare
<jester-> salvati
<D4V|DE> ora ho che ho tolto installazione file di terzi
<D4V|DE> e aggiornamenti
<D4V|DE> sembra procedere
<D4V|DE> però non mi ha chiesto nulla riguardo al partizionamento forse xkè ho già selezionato prima.. procedo?
<jester-> D4V|DE: non dve chiedere nulla
<jester-> già hai scelto dove installare
<D4V|DE> ok
<D4V|DE> vado allora?
<jester-> D4V|DE: prova
<D4V|DE> sembra fermo
<D4V|DE> su installa
<D4V|DE> gira solo la pubblicità sulle applicazioni
<D4V|DE> e il led dell'hd si accende ogni tanto
<jester-> D4V|DE: lascialo fare per un po
<D4V|DE> dice in basso nella pubblicità l'installazione è quasi completata
<D4V|DE> ma io vedo tutto fermo
<D4V|DE> jester-, qua è tutto fermo che significa?
<jester-> D4V|DE: sicuro?
<D4V|DE> il led dell'hd è spento...
<jester-> D4V|DE: esci dall'installazione, salvati la home e prova a formattare
<D4V|DE> se ci sarà più la home..
<D4V|DE> ora vediamo..
<D4V|DE> sto copiando la home ma mi chiede i permessi
<D4V|DE> lo devo fare da terminale?
<jester-> D4V|DE: usa gksu nautilus
<D4V|DE> 158gb...
<D4V|DE> ok! :D stasera è pronto
<D4V|DE> ahauhau
<janskyview> ciao a tutti, sto scrivendo un programma che legge e scrive da porta seriale ma non avendo il mio pc una porta seriale vorrei sapere se conoscete qualche emulatore, grazie.
<guzabenis_> ciao a tutti
<buz_> salve ho appena installato ubuntu 11.04 su un vecchio notebook (pentium4, 512 mb ram) e perfino unity funziona senza rallentamenti, il problema è un altro: al primo avvio il wifi funzionava, ora al secondo mi dice che non rileva reti. suggerimenti?
<buz_> c'è nesusno?
<buz_> nessun suggerimento?
<glpiana> ola
<janskyview> ciao a tutti, sto scrivendo un programma che legge e scrive da porta seriale ma non avendo il mio pc una porta seriale vorrei sapere se conoscete qualche emulatore, grazie.
<buz_> ciao
<davey> buz_, hai un tasto sul notebook per avviare / spegnere il wifi?
<glpiana> buz_, in un terminale digita: sudo iwlist scan
<buz_> no, non ho tasti x wifi,
<buz_> ora lo posto
<glpiana> !paste | buz_
<ubot-it> buz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<buz_> tranquillo
<buz_> l'output è wlan0      no scan result
<glpiana> janskyview, dai un'occhiata qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6120149
<buz_> ho appena provato l'adattatore wireless usb e funziona senza problemi, ma vorrei usare quella del notebook
<glpiana> buz_, scrivi: lspci | grep -i network
<buz_> dopo quel comando non mi dice niente
<buz_> non ho output
<jester->  lspci | grep -i wifi
<buz_> nemmeno con questo
<jester-> buz_: posta tutto lspci
<buz_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 645xx (rev 51) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge) 00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS963 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 14) 00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller 00:02.3 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] FireWire Controller 00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon 
<jester-> !pate | buz_
<jester-> !paste | buz_
<buz_> ??
<buz_> ah okk
<buz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/685345/
<jester-> il bot si è addormito
<jester-> che strano non vede una wifi
<jester-> buz_: nel bios è abilitata?
<buz_> non è questa la wifi? :0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8180L 802.11b MAC (rev 20)
<jester-> buz_: uname -r
<giordano> salve a tutti e tutte, ho un problema nel creare il bootlider per puppy, dove mi posso rivolgere per un aiuto? grazie
<jester-> giordano: dallo stesso puppy?
<glpiana> giordano, non qui. questo è il canale di supporto per ubuntu
<jester-> buz_: uname -r
<buz_> 2.6.38-8-generic2.6.38-8-generic
<jester-> buz_: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-natty-generic
<glpiana> buz_, perchè non aggiorni il sistema?
<buz_> perchè è il secondo avvio
<glpiana> buz_, attacca il cavo, aggiorna e poi si vede
<buz_> posso farlo semplicemente attraverso il gestore di aggiornamenti?
<glpiana> buz_, certo
<buz_> ok
<buz_> appena finisce di scaricare il supporto lingue lo faccio
<buz_> grazie mille
<jester-> buz_: prima aggiorna poi installa linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-natty-generic
<glpiana> buz_, era meglio prima aggiornare e poi installare il supporto lingue
<Trim> Buonasera a tutti.
<Brutus-> Ho inserito la chiavetta usb del mouse wireless ma non accade nulla. C'è qualcosa che devo fare per falo funzionare o almeno rilevare?
<Brutus-> L'altro mouse funzionava tranquillamente
<glpiana> Brutus-, il mouse avrà un tastino da pigiare per farsi vedere dalla chiavetta
<Brutus-> glpiana, era da pigiare quello sulla kiavetta. Non ci ho pensato :é
<Brutus-> :P
<Brutus-> grazie
<glpiana> :)
<stefano80> sera a tutti, dove posso trovare una lista completa dei codici di errore della shell, quelli che vengono visualizzati da echo $?
<janskyview_> ciao, come faccio con socat a creare una porta virtuale seriale?
<jester1-> !chat | janskyview_
<jester-> !chat | janskyview_
<ubottu-it> janskyview_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<WHT> Ciao a tutti, ho una domanda veloce: ho un file con dati che vanno dalla riga 1 alla riga 200000! Voglio selezionare le prime 40000 righe (dalla prima alla 400000). Come faccio? Con gedit è possibile?
<buz_> salve, mi sono collegato nel pomeriggio per chiedere aiuto in quanto la mia scheda wireless, mi è stato consiglato di aggiornare ma non ha risolto nnt, voi avete idee?
<AlexZion> che scheda hai buz_ ?
<buz_> interna di un notebook
<buz_> se vuoi ti posto lspci
<AlexZion> si vai mettilo su pastebin ....
<buz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/685447/
<buz_> credo che sia quello alla riga 17
<AlexZion> ok , sai se la tua scheda risult accesa innanzitutto !?!
<buz_> no sorry
<AlexZion> voglio dire , se ha un led o qualcosa che ti dica che sia accesa
<buz_> no
<buz_> pero viene rilevata da iwconfig e da iwlist
<buz_> però mi dice che non rileva reti
<AlexZion> ok , quindi credo sia un problema di driver ...
<buz_> secondo te se aggiorno il kernel alla ver 3 cambia qualcosa?
<AlexZion> come risulta essere in ifconfig !?! wlan0 ?
<buz_> si
<buz_> wlan0
<AlexZion> ok prova sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<AlexZion> poi iwlist wlan0 scanning
<buz_> un secondo k devo cambiare account
<buz_> nemmeno questo funziona mi dice sempre no scan result
<AlexZion> mhh quindi mancano i driver .....
<buz_> se scaricassi i madwifi funzionerebbe?
<AlexZion> ok a questa pagina http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=5&Level=6&Conn=5&ProdID=37&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#372 sembrano esserci i driver per la tua scheda su linux ....
<buz_> scusa la domanda niubba, ma come li installo?
<AlexZion> li sto scaricando anche io per vedere .....
<AlexZion> probabilmente vanno compilati .....
<buz_> ovvero, basta un make?
<AlexZion> oggi ho una connessione che ssembra andare a pedali ...., incredibilmente lenta ...., forse è ora di riavviare il router ... :D
<buz_> un secondo
<buz_> dentro c'è un makefile
<buz_> come faccio?
<AlexZion> mhh, confidavo nel readme , ma non dice molto ....
<buz_> se seguissi questo http://www.chimerarevo.com/2011/08/01/linux-come-installare-un-programma-da-sorgente/?
<AlexZion> buz_: perdonami ma mi trovi impreparato ..., anche perchè contavo di avere nel readme , l'elenco delle dipendenze e robe simili ....., dubito che non ne abbia ....
<AlexZion> poi buz_ leggendo nella wiki du ubuntu , sembra consiglino il driver per winzoz , da usare con ndiswrapper, ma non l'ho mai usato .....
<AlexZion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RTL8180L
<rorro007> jester-, ho portato il portatile da un amico ed è riuscito ad far funzioneare la wifi
<rorro007> jester-, non so come ha fatto ma c'è riuscito
<Domy68> Qualcuno in Italiano?
<Domy68> Ho un problema con adattore wireless belkin
<bobbybong> !wifi
<ubottu-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<Domy68> grazie provo
<Domy68> niente non riesco a trovare driver per Belkin Play USB wireless adapter F7D4101nt
<D4V|DE> come si copia la cartella home con i permessi amministratore?
<D4V|DE> uso kde..
<d4vey> D4V|DE, cioè?
<d4vey> tutta la home?
<D4V|DE> si
<d4vey> e dove vuoi copiarla?
<D4V|DE> sulla mia home
<D4V|DE> ho appena formattato
<D4V|DE> e voglio rimettere quella cartella
<D4V|DE> con tutte le mie cose
<D4V|DE> mi chiede i permessi amministratore
<D4V|DE> come fare?
<d4vey> mmm.... 1. quindi non copia TUTTA la /home ma solo la TUA directory utente. 2. non mi sembra un'ottima idea... l'utente è esattamente lo stesso?
<d4vey> Il sistema pure?
<D4V|DE> sisi
<d4vey> fai così, almeno ti do i comandi corretti
<d4vey> posta su pastebin l'ouput di ls dentro la /home
<D4V|DE> grazie lo stesso
<D4V|DE> h
<D4V|DE> ho già risolto facendo sudo dolphin
<filo1234> mase è la tua home perchè stai usando sudo si può sapere?
<filo1234> ma*
<Bithunter> buonasera
<Bithunter> per l'esecuzione automatica all'avvio di applicazioni?
<filo1234> Bithunter: sistema > preferenze > applicazioni d'avvio?
<Bithunter> ok
<Bithunter> grazie
<gabros> dual boot ubuntu e windows 7? (con già installato ubuntu)
<ivano> ragazzi chi puo' aiutarmi?ho installato 10.10 aggiornato e tutto , ma non mi funziona il wirelees del portatile
<ivano> nessuno mi aiuta?
<jester-> ivano: cu fu
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<ivano> non mi funziona il wirelees del pc dopo aver installato ubuntu10.10
<jester-> ivano: cosa ti serve
<jester-> ivano: che scheda monta
<ivano> azz bella domanda
<jester-> ivano: perché non hai installato la 11.04
<jester-> ivano: lspci | grep -i nework
<ivano> perche non funziona bene
<jester-> ivano: lspci | grep -i network
<ivano> lspci |  Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<jester-> ivano: sei attaccato col cavo che gli serve il firmware
<ivano> no uso un'altra pennetta wirelees quella del modem
<jester-> ivano: sei comunque col pc interessato?
<ivano> si
<jester-> ivano: vai in amministrazione driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> ivano: fagli installare i bcm
<ivano> asp che l'ha trovato
<jester-> ivano: abilita il bcm non lo sta
<ivano> si e' accesa la lucetta
<ivano> quindi credo che funzioni no???
<jester-> ivano: ha gia fonito?
<jester-> finito*
<MatthewG> ciao a tutti, scusate l'intromissione volevo sapere se c'è qualcuno che sa un pochino di php che mi può dare una mano in privato..
<Brutus-> MatthewG, c'è un canale dedicato a php
<MatthewG> ah scusate non  lo sapevo.. dov'è la lista canali?
<Brutus-> MatthewG, prova con tasto destro sulla finestra > server > lista canali
<Brutus-> ##php
<MatthewG> non ci riesco :S
<jester-> MatthewG: /j ##php
<MatthewG> grazie mille Brutus e jester
<Brutus-> MatthewG, fai tasto destro su ##php
<MatthewG> scusate l'intasamento :)
<Brutus-> ciao
<Brutus-> jester-, per curiosità perchè hai chiesto a ivano che scheda wireless usasse?
<jester-> Brutus-: perché altrimenti come si farebbe a individuare il problema
<jester-> le broadcom necessitano di scaricare e installare il firmware dal sito
<jester-> altre necessitano dei cw backports
<Brutus-> ahn ecco :)
<jester-> altre ancora non vanno manco se le ammazzi ma sono poche
<jester-> solo che secondo me non ha aspettato che finisse diinstallare
<Brutus-> ha skippato
<jester-> ha fatto troppo in fretta
<Brutus-> jester-, tu leggi qualche rivista su linux?
<jester-> nu
<jester-> è la pratica che fa
<Devil22> Ragazzi, ho un problema: ho disinstallato Network Manager, adesso sono senza connessione. Ho il file .deb di Network Manager e di wicd ma non so come installarli essendo senza connessione..
<Devil22> c'è qualcuno?
<Brutus-> doppio click sul pacchetto?
<Brutus-> :D
<Devil22> si, ma quando lo faccio partire
<Devil22> mi dice, controlla la tua connessione
<Devil22> quindi suppongo serva la connessione
<Devil22> ho ubuntu 11.04 aggiornato
<Brutus-> Devil22, forse per le dipendenze... Dice solo controlla la tua connessione e non fa altro?
<Devil22> no, mi da errore proprio
<Devil22> adesso ti riporto tutto ciò che mi dice, asp:
<Brutus-> Devil22, prova da terminale con dpkg -i nome pacchetto
<Brutus-> Devil22, ovviamente dalla cartella in cui è situato
<Devil22> se è situato della scrivania?
<Devil22> avvio il terminale ctrl+alt+t
<Devil22> e cosa devo digitare se il pacchetto si chiama
<jester-> Devil22: cd Scrivania
<Devil22> network-manager-gnome.deb
<Brutus-> Devil22, dpkg -i ~/Scrivania/network-manager-gnome.deb
<Devil22> il pacchetto si chiama network-manager-gnome.deb
<Devil22_> come la faccio l'ondina prima di /System su ubuntu?
<Brutus-> Devil22_, Alt Gr + ì
<Devil22_> ok graziew
<Devil22_> *grazie
<jester-> si chiama tilde
<Brutus-> Devil22_, prego :)
<Brutus-> Se ha funzionato è la prima persona che aiuto. E' bello! XD
<Devil22_> mi dice
<Devil22_> che servono i privilegi di amminstratore
<Devil22_> per eseguire questa operazione
<Brutus-> Devil22, aggiungi sudo in testa al comando
<Devil22_> ok
<Pompeo> sera a tutti vorrei sapere come il perchè non mi appare quando istallo grub2 la schermata di grub-pc grazie cmq.
<Pompeo> sto seguendo questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Installazione
<Pompeo> ho ubuntu 10.04
<Devil22_> problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato
<Devil22_> mi dice questo
<Pompeo> il tutto so che nn vi interessa ma è per mettere spashimage -__-
<Pompeo> devil te sai aiutarmi?
<jester-> Pompeo: centra no grub con lo splash
<Devil22_> che problema hai?
<Devil22_> comunque anch'io ho un problema
<Devil22_> brutus leggi sopra
<Brutus-> Devil22_, mancano i pacchetti delle dipendenze?
<Pompeo> jester voglio solo mettere uno sfondo al mio grub.cfg
<Devil22_> cioè?
<Devil22_> Come li metto?
<jester-> Devil22_: sei connesso a internet?
<Brutus-> jester-, no
<Devil22_> no
<jester-> Devil22_: come ti sei segato nm
<Pompeo> mi sono scaricato splashimage ma nn ho capito
<Devil22_> sono collegato da un altro pc
<Pompeo> come modificare il mio grub visto che il menu-lst nn esiste +
<jester-> Devil22_: serve network-manager prima
<filo1234> Pompeo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Temi
<Devil22_> eh... ma non riesco ad installarlo
<jester-> Devil22_: e magari pure da wifi
<Devil22_> non capisco niente
<Devil22_> qualcuno mi aiuti
<Devil22_> non posso fare niente praticamente senza connessione
<Devil22_> c'è un modo per collegarsi
<Pompeo> filo ne vojo mettere una io di immagine è in formato xpm e poi l'ho compressa
<Pompeo> in gz
<Pompeo> devo modificare in etc allora?
<Devil22_> senza network manager o wicd
<filo1234> Pompeo: si ma segui la guida
<Brutus-> Devil22_, potresti guardare quali sono le dipendenze e se non sono già installate scaricarle da dove scrivi ora
<Devil22_> come devo fare brutus?
<Brutus-> Devil22_, asp
<Devil22_> dimmi tutti i processi, non sono molto esperto.
<jester-> Pompeo: http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Splashimages.html
<Devil22_> grazie grazie mille
<jester-> Devil22_: wifi o eth
<Pompeo> thnx
<jester-> Devil22_: il pc si collega in wifi o cavo
<Pompeo> ora provo
<Devil22_> si collega in wi-fi
<Devil22_> ma non su quello con ubuntu
<Devil22_> !
<jester-> Devil22_: made poi ti lamenti
<jester-> Devil22_:  rispondi e fai e stop
<Devil22_> cosa?
<jester-> Devil22_: iwconfig come la vede la wifi
<jester-> wlan0 o altro
<Devil22_> wlan0
<jester-> Devil22_: sudo dhclient wlan0
<jester-> se hai culo si collega
<Devil22_> ok asp
<Pompeo> mi basta cambiare il wallpaper se sta in scrivania è Scrivania/immagine ??
<Devil22> scusatemi mi si era disconnesso
<Pompeo> o lo devo mettere dentro usr/bla/bla
<Devil22> mi ha dato quell'errore, come lo risolvo?
<Pompeo> ??
<jester-> Devil22: che errore
<Pompeo> vabbe rebooto
<jester-> Devil22: si è connesso?
<Devil22> Operation not possible due to RF-Kill
<Devil22> no mi da questo errore
<Devil22> nel terminale
<jester-> Devil22: sudo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> Devil22: che ip ha il router
<Devil22> ho fatto sudo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> Devil22: che ip ha il router
<Devil22> poi cosa devo fare nel terminale?
<Devil22> come lo vedo?
<Devil22> dinamico
<jester-> eh che roba hai
<Devil22> non mi è venuto niente
<Devil22> mi è venuta la riga
<Devil22> per inserire una nuova stringa nel terminale
<jester-> Devil22: fai una cosa, scaricati network-manager lo installiprima di network-manager gnome visto che attaccare il filo si perde il lucido
<Devil22> si ma non me li fa installare
<Devil22> mi si apre e mi dice impossibile installare il pacchetto, controllare la connessione
<jester-> Devil22: hai scaricato entrambi i pacchetti?
<Devil22> si
<Devil22> ma non so come installarli
<jester-> Devil22: centra un tubo la connessione con dpkg
<jester-> Devil22: dove sono i pacchetti
<Devil22> come li installo con dpkg?
<Devil22> su Scrivania
<jester-> Devil22: dove sono i pacchetti
<jester-> Devil22: cd Scrivania
<jester-> Devil22: cd Scrivania
<Devil22> mi puoi scrivere la stringa completa?
<jester-> Devil22: sudo dpkg -i network-manager.deb network-manager-gnome.deb
<Devil22> ok grazie ora provo
<jester-> Devil22: ma dubito che il nome sia esatto
<jester-> Devil22: nome e atto dei pacchetti?
<Brutus-> Devil22, usa il tasto Tab per completare i nomi dei pacchetti
<jester-> Devil22: dove li hai presi
<jester-> Brutus-: lè mort
<Brutus-> Sun ki
<Brutus-> jester-, ah Devil22 :D
<Brutus-> Devil22, ?
<Brutus-> jester-, ma te le ricordi tutte a memoria queste soluzioni? Tipo il lspci e rfkill?
<jester-> Brutus-: la maggior parte si
<Brutus-> jester-, compliments
<Pompeo> raga nn va non riesco a capirne il motivo
<Devil22> eccomi
<Pompeo> ora controllando ho la 1.98 come versione di grub sarà quello?o.O
<Devil22> ok con sudo dpkg
<Devil22> me li ha installati
<Devil22> adesso devo riavviare il pc?
<jester-> Devil22: controlla in modifica connessioni se c'è
<Pompeo> ah ultima cosa potete sbannarmi visto che ci state ?
<jester-> Pompeo: se stai scrivendo bannato non sei
<Steeler> Pompeo, ahaha
<Brutus-> Pompeo, non credo esiste il ban in questo canale visto che i nick non sono registrati
<Pompeo> risale quasi a 1 anno fa jester solo attraverso proxy posso scrivere qui
<Pompeo> =))
<Pompeo> a me da (+b)
<Devil22> io penso che tutti hanno diritto a supporto, ma è una mia opinione personale
<jester-> Pompeo: non esiste nessun ban  a nome pompeo
<Pompeo> mmmm
<Pompeo> ke idiota ke sono <.>
<Devil22> ce l'ho fatta
<Devil22> GRAZIE JESTER!
<jester-> Devil22: funza?
<Devil22> alla grande
<Devil22> visto che ci sei posso chiederti un consiglio jester?
<Devil22> ma il kernel a cosa serve? Mi consigli di aggiornarlo?
<jester-> Devil22: aggiorni regolarmente il sistema e stop
<Devil22> ah
<jester-> Devil22: il kernel è il motore principale
<Devil22> che skin usi/mi consigli? E che browser?
<Devil22> scusami ma sono nuovo
<jester-> Devil22: skin?
<attempt> tema.
<filo1234> pelle :p
<attempt> Devil22 lascia tutto come sta'.
<jester-> Devil22: i temi stanno dentro a preferenze aspetto e firefox come browser va benissimo
<Devil22> ok grazie
<Devil22> nuovo problema :/
<Devil22> sono connesso ad internet ma non riesco a navigare, nè con firefox nè con opera
<Pompeo9> cmq nn mi funziona il wallpaper del grub
<Pompeo9> si vede la solita schermata nera
<jester-> Devil22: htpp://74.125.39.147
<Pompeo9> ho come versione del rub la 1.98 su ubuntu 10.o4
<Pompeo9> e nn sa in che device metterlo sostanzialmente
<Devil22> Jester: non mi ci fa andare
<Devil22> Impossibile contattare il server
<Pompeo9> http
<Pompeo9> devil
<jester-> Devil22: http://74.125.39.147
<Pompeo9> dai jester nn riesco a istallarlo sto grub 2
<Pompeo9> >.<
<filo1234> Pompeo9: se hai 1.98 grub2 è
<Devil22> non mi fa andare lì jester
<bobbybong> Pompeo9, la 10.04 ha grub2
<jester-> Pompeo9: la prima cosa che faccio quando installo o avanzo è segare gli splash & co
<filo1234> Pompeo9: secondo se segui bene la guida funziona
<filo1234> se hai un'immagine tua non conforme non funzionerà mai
<Pompeo9> ho fatto questo comando sudo cp /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme /etc/grub.d/06_nuovo_tema
<Devil22> non vuole andarmi..
<Devil22> firefox e opera non mi navigano
<Devil22> eppure sono collegato wifi
<Devil22> *wireless
<Pompeo9> scusate se non lo modifico mi si dovrebbe vedere quell'immagine giusto
<Pompeo9> ma nn si vede una cippa
<Pompeo9> solita schermata nera
<jester-> Devil22: sicuro che sei collegato?
<Devil22> sicuro
<filo1234> Pompeo9: segui la guida che ti ha dato jester-
<Devil22> network manager mi dice che sono connesso
<jester-> Devil22: ping 74.125.39.147
<Devil22> nella barra?
<jester-> nel terminale
<Devil22> ok
<Devil22> ok, poi?
<jester-> Devil22:  pinga?
<Devil22> come lo vedo?
<Devil22> ecco cosa mi dice
<Devil22> PING 74.125.39.147 (74.125.39.147) 56(84) bytes of data
<Devil22> va bene?
<jester-> Devil22: mi sa che hai scassato il network
<jester-> Devil22: reinstalla che fai prima
<Devil22> reinstalla cosa?
<jester-> il sistema
<Devil22> O_O
<webpower> ma che cavolo hanno combinato a sto facebook?
<webpower> ops
<Devil22> e se metto wicd?
<jester-> Devil22: oltre a network manager e network-manager gnome ti sei segato altro
<Devil22> vabbè.. reinstallo..
<jester-> Devil22: wicd ha una sfilza di dipendenze. reisìnstalla e se non sai cosa stai facendo sta alla larga da certa roba
<Devil22> mi piace smanettare col pc^^
<attempt> segui solo le guide del wiki di ubuntu e non guide a giro per internet
<Devil22> c'è sempre una prima volta per imparare
<attempt> !wiki
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Devil22> comunque grazie, ssi le seguirò
<Devil22> ah, il boot di ubuntu mi si vede tutto male, ingrossato
<Brutus-> Devil22, usa simple backup manager per fare backup prima di smanettare
<attempt> il sistema base ha gia' ottimi programmi intallati per fare tutto. per 6 mesi usa quello che hai temi compresi.
<Devil22> ok grazie
<Devil22> leggi sopra
<Devil22> il boot di ubuntu mi si vede tutto mal ridimensionato, tutto sfocato
<Brutus-> man grep
<Brutus-> ops
<piccionemannaro> 'sera
<piccionemannaro> Scusate la domanda un po' da pirla. In ubuntu 11.04 ho impostato delle scorciatoie da tastiera per regolare il volume degli altoparlanti; è possibile fare lo stesso per attivare/disattivare il microfono? Grazie.
<piccionemannaro> 'notte
<UnknownEdition> Perchè è così lento a scaricare l'OS? 20kb/s scarsi! C'è il limite?
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-09
<pelletta> salve ragazzi, ho un problema con knetwork manager, non riesco a settare un ip fisso per la eth0
<pelletta> uso kubuntu 11.04 32 bit
<pelletta> ho impostato anche manualmente il file /etc/network/interfaces ma al riavvio trovo sempre un altro ip settato tramite DHCP
<tdk200> salve a tutti
<tdk200> ho un problemino con l'installazione di alcuni pacchetti
<tdk200> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=475836.0 a questo link indica di installare in serie 2 pacchetti ma ho provato da terminale e non vanno
<tdk200> raga
<tdk200> iscan-data_1.9.0-1_all.deb
<tdk200> questo pacchetto non lo trovo
<tdk200> come posso scaricarlo?
<yvesBsAs> tdk200, prova a dare da terminale
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install iscan
<yvesBsAs> vedi se va
<yvesBsAs> dalla descrizione è lui:  simple, easy to use scanner utility for EPSON scanners
<tdk200> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto iscan
<tdk200> yvesBsAs,
<tdk200> non mi dice nulla
<tdk200> :S
<yvesBsAs> strano, spetta
<tdk200> sono su questo sito http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/
<tdk200> e tra i driver per lo scanner il mio nn c'è
<tdk200> dovrei installare quelli indicati da questo sito http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=475836.0 di ubuntu dove parla di 2 sole librerie
<stefano80> non sono riuscito a trovare una lista competa degli exit error della shell, qualche indicazione?
<glpiana> ola
<lucatortuga75> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massimo18> Buoin Giorno
<lxcc> ciao a tutti, ho un problema col grub, non mi carica pit il menu. partendo da live il grub-update non mi vede piu' i s.o.
<lxcc> pero' c'e' tutto
<lxcc> FrankV0nEinstein
<milulla> chi mi da una mano
<milulla> aiuto
<milulla> aspetto
<milulla> :(
<Brutus-> cristian_c, se non lo conosci già forse può interessarti il tool acpi_listen, installato con acpi. Ascolta gli eventi che "svegliano" acpid e li stampa su shell
<cristian_c> Brutus-, grazie Brutus-
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> ops
<Brutus-> cristian_c, spero sia utile.
<glpiana> !chat | Brutus-
<ubottu-it> Brutus-: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Brutus-> glpiana, te ghe resun
<cristian_c> Brutus-, tantissimo
<nicotano> buongiorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<sardonico> buondì
<bagigio> oila là
<Kaos_One> giorno..
<Kaos_One> ultimamente ho notato che qualche volta il touchpad smette di funzionare, nel senso che si imballa e sono costretto a riavviare il pc per farlo funzionare.. ora le opzioni sono due: è un normale bug oppure ho un exploit nel pc col quale qualcuno mi blocca il mouse..
<glpiana> Kaos_One, si blocca solo il mouse? o anche la tastiera?
<Kaos_One> non te lo so dire, perchè quando accade in genere sto su mozilla.. quindi pensavo fosse sua la colpa, ma qualche minuto fa si è imballato anche su chrome.. cmq temo di si in quanto se vado a dare la combinazione per un effetto di compiz questo non si avvia..
<glpiana> Kaos_One, la prossima volta prova un ctrl+alt+f1 per vedere se pass ain concole. o anche solo ad attivare il bloc maiusc o il bloc num per vedere se si accendono le spie
<kaos_> ho provato ctrl+q che se non erro chiude il programma in primo piano, e non ha funzionato
<glpiana> kaos_, dovresti controllare i log di sistema
<kaos_> dimmi il file e controllo subito
<glpiana> kaos_, in /var/log  controlla kern.log  syslog dmesg
<glpiana> e i loro backup
<kaos_> ok..
<kaos_> giusto una domanda.. da cosa capisco se qualcuno è entrato nel mio pc? :/ non so cosa cercare nei file..
<kaos_> posso sapere cosa devo cercare nei file?
 * nicotano  risaluta
<tes11> ciao
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<luca820> posso un informazione su ubuntu??
<glpiana> luca820, chiedi
<luca820> io ho un pc con windows 7... volendo installare ubuntu riesco cmq a mantenere i 2 sistemi operativi??
<glpiana> luca820, certo. prima deframmenta il disco di windows che andrai a ridimensionare e poi segui la guida per l'installazione
<glpiana> !installazione | luca820
<ubottu-it> luca820: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<luca820> scusa un po l'ignoranza... ora ho un unico C dove è installato il windows...come devo fare?
<glpiana> luca820, per la deframmentazione non so dirti di preciso, ma ci sarà qualche strumento di windows per farlo. per il resto nella guida c'è scritto tutto il necessario
<luca820> si scerto...c'è la funzione di deframmentazione. posso chiedere perchè è necessaria?
<glpiana> luca820, perchè dovendo ridimensioanre il disco, se ci sono dati distribuiti in giro rischi di non poterlo fare
<luca820> ok... ti ringrazio
<luca820> qualcuno conosce Mixcraft?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | luca820
<ubottu-it> luca820: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<luca820> qualcuno conosce Mixcraft?? funziona su ubuntu??
<glpiana> luca820, cosa sarebbe sto mixcraft?
<luca820> un programma di home recording
<luca820> c'è qualche alternativa... un software valido x l'home recording x ubuntu?
<glpiana> luca820, allora dal sito vedo che c'è per windows e basta. ma di programmi per fare robe simili ce ne sono. aspetta
<glpiana> luca820, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Ardour prova a guardare qua se è una roba simile quella che ti serve
<SHADOW_LIONHEART> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<SHADOW_LIONHEART> c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> !nessuno | SHADOW_LIONHEART
<ubottu-it> SHADOW_LIONHEART: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<SHADOW_LIONHEART> ammazza
<SHADOW_LIONHEART> beh, veramente mi ero collegato per vedere com'era il canale
<glpiana> SHADOW_LIONHEART, questo è solo per supporto. per il cazzeggio c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<SHADOW_LIONHEART> sì, va bene lo stesso. volevo infatti verificare perché è probabile che qualche cliente verrà qui per il supporto
<SHADOW_LIONHEART> sto facendo passare a ubuntu diversi clienti
<SHADOW_LIONHEART> e quindi potranno venire qui per ogni evenienza
<glpiana> SHADOW_LIONHEART, oki, ma se vuoi ne aprliamo su #ubuntu-it-chat
<SHADOW_LIONHEART> certo, infatti ora inserisco il canale giusto
<liofante> ciao
<gianiaz> ciao
<gianiaz> come faccio a fare in modo che in una cartella i file creati vengano assegnati ad uno stesso gruppo ed abbiano permessi 664 in automatico?
<gianiaz> ricordo qualcosa riguardo chmod g+s
<gianiaz> ma non so se devo modificare l'umask
<nicotano> salve
<maximo0790> salve a tutti
<massimiliano> ho un problema con uno script di playonlinux
<glpiana> massimiliano, prova a esporre il problema
<massimiliano> il problema sta che ho un gioco con due dischi
<glpiana> e?
<massimiliano> quando lo vado ad installare mi chiede di inserire il 2° cd
<massimiliano> inserisco il 2° cd ma non va avanti
<massimiliano> mi chiede sempre di mettere il 2° ced
<massimiliano> cd
<massimo18> massimiliano: naturalmente il gioco è originale
<massimiliano> sisi
<massimiliano> originalissimo
<massimo18> massimiliano: hai provato se funziona su win?
<massimiliano> si
<massimiliano> funziona
<massimiliano> il problema sono le etichette
<massimiliano> che il cd 1 si chiama in un modo e il cd 2 si chiama in un altro modo
<massimo18> !chat | massimiliano vieni in chat
<ubottu-it> massimiliano vieni in chat: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massimiliano> ok
<driza_manuber> ciao a tutti
<driza_manuber> come installare powerscript su ubuntu
<glpiana> driza_manuber, sarebbe?
<jester-> driza_manuber: manuber de cursa o de cross
<glpiana> lol
<driza_manuber> una chat
<driza_manuber> eheheh jester
<glpiana> driza_manuber, qui non c'è supporto su software esterno ai repository ufficiali
<driza_manuber> de cursa
<driza_manuber> ok ho capito grazie glpiana
<glpiana> prego :)
<driza_manuber> quante versioni di wine esistono?
<driza_manuber> come mai su gestione pacchetti synaptic ne trovo di diversi tipi invece su ubuntu software ce n'è un solo tipo? quale è meglio installare?
<glpiana> !wine | driza_manuber segui qui
<ubottu-it> driza_manuber segui qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<driza_manuber> adesso ne sto installando uno con ubuntu software center, cosa faccio? finisco l'installazione e poi seguo il link, oppure prima di seguire il link è meglio disinstallare quello che ho fatto?
<glpiana> driza_manuber, no, immagino basti quello
<driza_manuber> immagini?!? mmmmm
<glpiana> driza_manuber, non so cosa specificatamente stai installando. ma se hai selezionato wine basta quello
<driza_manuber> bene grazie
<lucatortuga75> driza_manuber, da ubuntu software center io ho installato: Wine Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer e Winetricks
<lucatortuga75> driza_manuber, per usare software che gira su windows
<driza_manuber> ok
<driza_manuber> io invece avevo installato solo visual basic, con quello riesco ad aprire tanti file, ma non qeullo che sto cercando di aprire adesso
<driza_manuber> una volta che ho installato tutti e due, come faccio per ricevere gli aggiornamenti automatici? seguo la guida e digito i comandi da terminale?
<der> ciao
<glpiana> driza_manuber, non c'è bisogno. se ci sono aggironamenti arriveranno come arrivano per il resto del sistema
<driza_manuber> benisssimo
<der> ho un problema
<der> qualcuni può aiutarmi
<glpiana> !aiuto | der
<ubottu-it> der: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<der> ho il driver per la stampante  lexmark, ma quando lancio lo script mi chiede la pasword di root io la metto e lui mi dice che è sbagliata
<nicotano> der, sicuro che digiti giusto ? capslock attivato/disattivato
<der> sicurissimo sono
<jester-> der: in tel terminale dai sudo -s poi lanci lo script
<der> un attimo che provo
<greenrabbit> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<der> ho fatto
<der> niente
<der> quando lancio lo script mi chiede sempre la password
<der> forse devo lanciare tutto d terminale?
<nicotano> der spiega come fai a installare sto driver
<jester-> der: <jester-> der: in tel terminale dai sudo -s poi lanci lo script
<jester-> der: mi pare logico che lo lanci da termninale
<jester-> con cosa lo vorresti lanciare
<nicotano> fionda
<jester-> der: si alncia con ./file
<jester-> lancia*
<der> eheheheh
<der> clicco due volte sullo script
<der> sbaglio
<nicotano> seeee
<der> mi dai la stringa completa
<der> per favore
<jester-> der: dove lo tieni lo script
<nicotano> der, leggi comando di jester ./nomefilecompleto di estensione previa attribuzione della modalitàdi  esecuzione chmod a+x
<der> ce lìho in scaricqati
<der> cartella scaricati
<der> downloads
<nicotano> der posizionati in quella directory
<der> come faccio
<der> :-(
<nicotano> der cd scaricati
<nicotano> il file è qui ?
<der> mi dice che la dir non esiste
<der> io scrivo: cd/ scaricati oppure cd scaricati
<nicotano> der vai con nautilus nella directory e leggi il percorso nella barra
<der> nautilus
<der> oh no
<der> non ce l'ho
<jester-> der: Scaricati esse maiusocla
<nicotano> der se hai ubuntu hai gnome, se hai gnome hai nautilus il file manager
<der> gnome commander
<der> ?
<jester-> der: dove lo tieni il file
<der> in home/ win/ scaricati
<jester-> der: apri un terminle e dai cd Scaricati
<jester-> der: nome file?
<der> ok
<der> va bene
<der> adesso
<jester-> nome del file?
<der> metto il file e mi dice non trovato
<jester-> nome del file?
<der> lexmark-inkjet-legacy-wJRE-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh
<der> mi dice comando non trovato
<jester-> der: chmod a+x <jester-> der: in tel terminale dai sudo -s poi lanci lo script
<jester-> der: chmod a+x lexmark-inkjet-legacy-wJRE-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh
<jester-> der: sudo ./lexmark-inkjet-legacy-wJRE-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh
<jester-> der: getconf LONG_BIT cosa risponde
<der> sei grande
<jester-> der: se hai un sistema a 64 bit va minga ben
<der> ecco cosa risponde
<jester-> lexmark-inkjet-legacy-wJRE-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh
<der> grazieeeeeeeeee
<driza_manuber> scusate l'ho già chiesto ma ho chiuso la pagina e non trovo più il link, devo sistemare wine
<der> i comandi terminali non funziano
<der> se io faccio cd nome file
<der> non mi restituisce il file anche se esiste
<bobbybong> cd cartella
<der> si
<der> cd cartella
<der> how is possible
<jester-> non fai giusto
<bobbybong> non scrivi il nome giusto
<jester-> il pc ha sempre ragione
<bobbybong> rispetta le maiuscole
<der> per esempio
<der> cd Esempi
<der> che sta in home
<der> non me la da
<filo1234> nememno a me
<jester-> sigh
<der> no
<filo1234> lol
<der> non in quel senso
<jester-> der: e che ci vai a fare col terminale in Esempi
<der> provavo ad imparare
<der> linux
<jester-> !terminale | der
<ubottu-it> der: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<jester-> !comandi | der
<ubottu-it> der: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<jester-> studia
<bobbybong> :)
<filo1234> der: tu sei siciuro che la cartella esempi sia nella dir in cui stai dando il comando?
<der> si
<der> infatti
<der> nella stessa directory
<der> la cartella Scarica me la da
<ugone> Esempi potrebbe esser un link
<filo1234> allora stai sbagòliano il nome
<filo1234> sbagliando
<der> sono sicuro
<der> cd Scaricati me la da
<der> cd Esempi no
<filo1234> da nautilus ci entri?
<der> ci entro normalmente
<filo1234> ls /home/tuouser
<filo1234> !paste | der
<ubottu-it> der: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<der> scusate
<stefano80> vorrei configurare fetchmail per ricevere posta da un account, ma sulla documentazione di ubuntu (wiki) non mi sembra di aver trovato, digitando configurazione fetchmail non esce nulla
<charlie> Ooook, penso di essermi loggato. Cercavo assistenza per ubuntu, sono nel posto giusto?
<stefano80> eseguo fetchmail, il comando va bene ma nella /var/spool/mail non c'è nulla
<Devidino> stefano80, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1015150
<Devidino> charlie,  si esponi pure
<stefano80> Devidino, grazie
<charlie> ok grazie. Volevo chiedere se fosse possibile aiutarmi con una webcam logitech. Il sistema la riconosce
<charlie> ma non riesco ad utilizzarla con skype
<Devidino> charlie, in skype opzioni -> dispositivi video cos'hai ?
<charlie> una webcam logitech. so che il codice prodotto in esadecimale è 08da
<charlie> si chiama QuickCam Messenger
<charlie> se era questa la domanda
<Devidino> charlie,  non proprio, era di vedere nelle opzioni di skype cosa segna nella voce dispositivi video? , inoltre volevo chiederti hai installato nel sistema la cairo dock? , cioè quella barra in stile Mac?
<filo1234> charlie: cosa intendi con "non riesco ad utilizzarla"?
<charlie> controllo
<charlie> Per dispositivi video mi da "USB Camera (046d:08da) (/dev/video1)"
<charlie> non ho installato nulla in stile mac
<charlie> non riesco ad utilizzarla nel senso che non sono in grado di fare videochiamate perchè skype non rileva alcuna immagine dal mio apparecchio
<charlie> immagino
<filo1234> charlie: chiudi skype
<charlie> ok, fatto
<filo1234> charlie: apri un terminale
<charlie> fatto
<filo1234> charlie: e dai questo comando LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<filo1234> vedi se su skype rilevi la cam
<charlie> per rilevare si intende?
<filo1234> vai sull eimpostazioni video
<filo1234> vedi la tua faccia?
<charlie> non penso la rilevi perchè quando faccio "prova" nelle opzioni vedo lo schermetto dell'anteprima nero
<filo1234> charlie: si è aperto skype con quel comando?
<filo1234> o hai chiuso il terminale?
<charlie> si si, si è aperto e ho effettuato il login
<filo1234> uhm ok
<filo1234> non ho altri suggerimenti in fatto di webcam allora
<charlie> poi sono andato in opzioni/dispositivi video/seleziona la webcam/
<charlie> ho selezionato la mia "USB Camera (046d:08da) (/dev/video1)" w ho fatto prova, ma la finestra è ancora nera
<Devidino> charlie,  domanda stupida è integrata la web?
<charlie> no, è esterna, collegata con USB
<charlie> mi spiace ma ho avuto un imprevisto, devo lasciare il computer. Ritenterò domani. Grazie comunque per avermi dedicato il vostro tempo
<Brutus-> è possibile visualizzare la descrizione di un package da terminale prima di installarlo?
<filo1234> Brutus-: apt-cache show nome_pacchetto
<Brutus-> filo1234, thanks
<Brutus-> un'ultima cosa che mi sta occupando da un po' senza successo. come faccio con grep o un altro tool a ottenere la parte di riga successiva al match del pattern ? Esempio, ho la riga Nomi: luca, anna, erica. il pattern è 'Nomi:' voglio luca, anna, erica. Grazie
<filo1234> Brutus-: awk '{print $2, $3, $4}' forse
<filo1234> in pipe al grep
<Holden> Brutus-, sed
<Brutus-> filo1234, ma se non conosco il numero di parole?
<Brutus-> Holden, gli do un'occhiata
<Brutus-> :)
<Holden> Brutus-, qualcosa tipo   grep 'Nomi:' file | sed -e 's/Nomi://'
<filo1234> o cut pure
<filo1234> Holden: restituisce pure Nomi
<Brutus-> filo1234, Holden  grazie smanetto un po' con questi tool :)
<filo1234> Holden: no scusa sbagliavo io
<Holden> Brutus-, ok
<Holden> filo1234, ok
<filo1234> Holden: ok
<kunta> finalmente, mi date una mano a configurare una stampante su ubuntu 11.04
<kunta> stampante laser Tally genicom mod 9022
<kunta> funzionava sulla versione 10.10 ,ma ha smesso di funzionare con la 11.04.
<Brutus-> kunta, premesso che non me ne intendo; forse necessita di driver
<kunta> si, ma dove li prendo?
<Brutus-> kunta, Systems > Additional Drivers
<Brutus-> puoi controllare li, intanto.
<kunta> con unity non so + come accedere
<Brutus-> kunta, in alto a destra trovi il tasto di spegnimento, ultima voce
<bl4ckh3r0> ciao a tutti
<mario19> ciao! qualcuno è riuscito a far partire fantacalcio manager con wine?
<bl4ckh3r0> ho un piccolo problema col mio notebook: con ubuntu 11.04 non riesco a far funzionare la rete wifi
<kunta> si
<bobbybong> !wifi | mario19
<ubottu-it> mario19: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<Brutus-> !wifi | bl4ckh3r0
<ubottu-it> bl4ckh3r0: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<Brutus-> :D
<kunta> poi dove vado?
<kunta> stampanti
<bl4ckh3r0> bobbybong: non esiste iwconfig
<bl4ckh3r0> Brutus-: non esiste iwconfig
<Brutus-> kunta, in stampanti vedi la tua stampante?
<bobbybong> bl4ckh3r0, come no
<Brutus-> kunta, se non la vedi controlla per driver in Driver addizionali appena sopra
<bl4ckh3r0> ahhh.. funziona solo come root
<bl4ckh3r0> no wireless extension
<bobbybong> bl4ckh3r0, non hai ubuntu?
<kunta> mi ritrovo la mia , ma non stampa
<bl4ckh3r0> bobbybong: ho ubuntu§!
<bobbybong> bl4ckh3r0, che so io lo lanci anche da utente normale
<bobbybong> da me funziona così
<bl4ckh3r0> bobbybong: se vuoi posso postarti il risultato
<Brutus-> bl4ckh3r0, perchè non funziona la connessione, ti da qualche errore'
<Brutus-> ?
<bl4ckh3r0> Brutus-: non rileva nessuna connessione
<Carlin0> bl4ckh3r0, scrivi nel terminale lspci e incolla la risposta nel paste
<Carlin0> !paste | bl4ckh3r0
<ubottu-it> bl4ckh3r0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bl4ckh3r0> Carlin0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/686130/
<Carlin0> bl4ckh3r0, hai mica installato con wubi per caso ?
<bl4ckh3r0> Carlin0: credo di no..
<kunta> driver addizzionali ...non li trovo
<Carlin0> bl4ckh3r0,  postami anche  → sudo fdisk -l (è una elle)
<bobbybong> bl4ckh3r0, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bl4ckh3r0> Carlin0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/686132/
<Carlin0> bl4ckh3r0, segui la guida che ti ha postato bobbybong  o questa → http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom   (non hai installato con wubi)
<bobbybong> bl4ckh3r0, hai guardato in driver aggiuntivi se percaso hai qualche driver da istallare
<kunta> il nome della stampante se ricordo bene, l'avevo inserito io ma non ero riuscito a trovare i driver
<kunta> cmq su stampanti non mi ritrovo nessuna scritta drivers addizionali
<Brutus-> kunta, devi andare in Sistema > Driver addizionali o qualcosa del genere
<Brutus-> kunta, dove hai trovato stampante, due voci sopra c'è Driver addizionali
<kunta> trov solo un pulsante  off on
<Brutus-> kunta, c'è scritto qualcosa a fianco?
<kunta> nooo tuttal + dispositivi rimovibili, schermo  sfondo
<bl4ckh3r0> Carlin0: ho installato i driver aggiuntivi, poi ho riavviato, ma non parte
<bobbybong> http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<bl4ckh3r0> non parte nel senso che la rete wifi continua a non funzionare
<Carlin0> bl4ckh3r0, posta iwconfig
<bobbybong> bl4ckh3r0, hai letto ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Brutus-> bl4ckh3r0, sudo rfkill unblock all
<bl4ckh3r0> bobbybong: si
<bl4ckh3r0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/686139/
<Brutus-> se c'è qualche impedimento lo rimuove. Vale la pena provare
<bobbybong> bl4ckh3r0, Note: In Ubuntu 11.04, if the driver fails to load, you may need to reinstall the bcmwl-kernel-source package
<kunta> brutus , non mi lasciare...
<Brutus-> kunta, nome del modello di stampante?
<kunta> Tally genicom mod 9022
<Carlin0> bl4ckh3r0, dai → sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source e riavvia
<Brutus-> kunta, mi spiace come ti ho detto non me n'intendo.
<kunta> chi altro puo aiutarmi a riconfigurare la stampante?
<PompeoAnonymous> sera boyz
<PompeoAnonymous> c'è jester?
<PompeoAnonymous> praticamente ho seguito questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Streaming/Gsopcast ma non si sente l'audio
<PompeoAnonymous> devo rifare tutto dall'inizio?
<marchino> salve a tutti....ho una sola domanda....che requisiti deve avere il pc per far partire ubuntu?ho un dell D-610 latitude...
<Claudinux> marchino, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<PompeoAnonymous> claudi soluzioni?
<marchino> grazie claudinux darò un occhiata...
<Claudinux> marchino, di nulla
<Claudinux> PompeoAnonymous, no, non ho idea di cosa sia
<PompeoAnonymous> gsopcast?
<marchino> cmq come sistema operativo è molto leggero ....all avvio è rapido?scusa se faccio domande "stupide" ma sai aspettare le ore per vedere un pc partire non è proprio la cosa che desidero Claudinux
<PompeoAnonymous> è un live streaming video player
<Claudinux> marchino, provalo in live intanto, che anche se non è la velocità reale, puoi farti un'idea del sistema
<marchino> ok ....
<kunta> stampante tallly genicon 9022
<bobbybong> !stampanti
<kunta> ubuntu 11.10 non la riconosce + ,
<ubottu-it> stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<Carlin0> kunta, la 11.10 è in fase di sviluppo , non è per uso quotidiano
<Claudinux> kunta, per la versione in sviluppo chiedi in #ubuntu-it+1
<kunta> sorry .11.04
<kunta> e che mi funzionava sulla versione10.10
<kunta> se adesso non e+ possibile ritorno domani sera, odomenica.
<kunta> come sempre grazie del supporto che date . grazie!!!
<kunta> buona notte
<BillGates1> nn c'èra anke la chat?
<BillGates1> una volta
<Claudinux> BillGates1, /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<BillGates1> si si
<BillGates1> -.-
<jamjasced> ciao a tutti
<jamjasced> problema gravissimo con l'installazione di ubuntu, quando installo il driver scheda video proprietario mi si fotte os, come mai?....
<gigirock> ho un sistema ati/amd attivo driver proprietari ?
<gigirock> troppo tardi.....gia' fatto....resettone
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-10
<Carlin0> buonanotte a tutti
<Ab3L> ciao. ho un problema. probabilmente una cavolata che ho fatto, ma non saprei quale. kubuntu, a volte, non vuole spegnersi. ossia, dal kickoff scelgo una qualsiasi opzione spegnimento/chiudi sessione/ecc. non succede nulla. non capita sempre, ma in questa settimana m'è successo diverse volte. qualcuno ha qualche idea su come mai o come capire cos'è successo?
<nicotano> buongiorno
<ubuntufree> ragazzi ma per ubuntu ci sono programmi per scaricare cose molto piu veloce del torrent e amule se si ditemi il nome
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<ubuntufree> buongiorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<marchino> salve a tutti....ragazzi vorrei installare ubuntu ma mi è stato detto che kubuntu ha una grafica migliore...cosa mi dite???inoltre venendo da un utilizzo costante di windows,dove posso trovare una guida...??grazie
<aldos> ciao a tutti
<aldos> ho un file che non riesco a copiare: quando ci provo mi esce questo errore: "Errore nell'eseguire lo splice del file: Errore di input/output". A cosa è dovuto?
<jester-> aldos: che file è
<aldos> mp3
<jester-> aldos: e dove lo verresti copiare
<jester-> e da dove
<aldos> l'errore esce sia se lo voglio copiare su un supporto usb sia se voglio copiarlo in un'altra posizione dell'HD
<aldos> il file risiedeva nell'HD nella partizione /home
<jester-> aldos: usando sudo?
<aldos> jester ormai l'ho cancellato. volevo sapere a cosa è dovuto questo errore?
<aldos> non vorrei che sia un problema del mio hd
<jester-> aldos: o permessi o hd con settori danneggiati
<aldos> da notare che pur facendogli fare il controllo del disco non si era risolto
<aldos> come faccio a capire se è un problema di HD?
<jester-> aldos: facendo un fsck -c da live
<jester-> o da altro sistema linux
<aldos> quel comando cosa fa di preciso?
<massimo18> aldos: apri un terminale e digita man fsck
<aldos> ok grazie
<aldos> proverò
<aldos> ciao
<Umberto> salve! qualcuno mi sa guidare per creare una chiavetta usb butable? grazie
<Umberto> ho scaricato edubuntu 11.04, ho dezzippato il file e messo sulla chiavetta usb ma non riesco a farla partire.
<filo1234> !usb | Umberto
<ubottu-it> Umberto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<massimo18> -.-
<Umberto> salve! ho chiesto aiuto per la creazione di una chiavetta usb butable, qualcuno mi ha risposto dandomi un link ma che partiva da sistema linux, mentre io ho windows. ringrazio comunque, e chiedo se qualcuno mi può aiutare con windows
<Umberto> ho scaricato "edubuntu 11.04" ho dezippato il fale e messo su chiavetta usb ma non riesco a farlo partire.
<jester-> !usb | Umberto
<ubottu-it> Umberto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Umberto> jester, grazie! ora provo, ma io uso windows!
<massimo18> Umberto: dezippato?
<filo1234> allora usa unetbootin http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Umberto> sì
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> aprire i link in un'altra scheda no eh
<xiaoy> XD
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<principessina16> ciao a tutti mi serve urgentemente una mano
<principessina16> sto provando a installare sul mio pc ubuntu..e un pc vecchio non ricordo modello..molte volte l'o installato ma ora nnn ci riesco..procedura guidata funziona benissimo...ma poi si ferma al 15% ovvero ricerca file system...e nn va avanti...ho provato con vari cd ma si ferma sempre allo stesso punto...ho provato anche a formattare il pc senza copiare i file sistem di windows..
<Davide_G> hai altri os sul hd?
<principessina16> no
<principessina16> ma anche quando prima.avendoli li cencellava
<Trim> principessina16, hai cambiato versione ?
<principessina16> si ho provato con 2 cd 9.4 e uno 10.10
<principessina16> accetta solo winzoz
<Trim> principessina16, prova da live se tutto funziona
<principessina16> live?
<principessina16> cioe?
<Trim> principessina16, inserisci il cd e fallo partire dal lettore
<principessina16> e cosi sto facendo
<principessina16> ma nn e la prima volta che faccio sto lavoro...di solito mi ha sempre funzionato
<Trim> principessina16, elimna la partizione che hai ora,  ne fai una nuova e formattala in ext3 o4 poi riprova l'installazione.
<principessina16> ok prima pero voglio provare a installare via chiavetta usb
<Benke> giornoooooooo
<Barbara_notebook> buonasera. ho pochissimo tempo a disposizione per rtfm ho bisogno di una spiegazione veloce per installare ubuntu su microsd qualcno puo' essermi di aiuto?
<Steeler> Barbara_notebook, ma dove lo devi istallare ubuntu?
<Barbara_notebook> su una beagleboard
<Barbara_notebook> non so usare l'os di default
<Steeler> Barbara_notebook, è tipo un pad ?
<Barbara_notebook> no e' un "pc"
<Steeler> Barbara_notebook, va bene, te lo sei scaricato l'iso ?
<Barbara_notebook> si
<Steeler> Barbara_notebook, in quale pc sei?
<Barbara_notebook> su un notebook
<Steeler> Barbara_notebook, è c'è windows ?
<Barbara_notebook> npo ubuntu 8.04
<Barbara_notebook> no*
<Steeler> Barbara_notebook, in menu, amministrazioni, trovi "creatore dischi di avvio" ?
<Barbara_notebook> guardo subito
<Barbara_notebook> no
<Barbara_notebook> cerco meglio mi ero alzata che avevo gente. che palle sto al alvoro
<Barbara_notebook> Steeler: no non trovo questa voce
<Barbara_notebook> perdonami ma sono un po' imbranata
<Barbara_notebook> e' un sacco di tempo che non mi metto al computer
<Steeler> Barbara_notebook, premi ALT+F2 e scrivi "creatore dischi ti avvio"
<nicotano> salve
<roxdragon> hi all
<roxdragon> sapete come ridimensionare una partizione?
<roxdragon> da estesa a primaria
<roxdragon> http://imagebin.org/171883
<nicotano> roxdragon,  dovresti eliminare le logiche poi l'estesa e ricreare 1 o al max altre 3 primarie
<roxdragon> azzo
<marchino> salve a tutti mi servirebbe un aiuto MEGAGALATTICO DA CHI è PIU ESPERTO DI ME...allora ho windows xp nel notebook dell d610...ho masterizzato il file iso di kubuntu quindi quando vado ad accendere il pc mi parte il cd ma non mi chiede di istallare Kubuntu ma solo di farlo partire...premessa questa mattina lo avevo istallato con modalità doppio sistema,ma ora l ho cancellato...chi può darmi una dritta??vorrei togliere xp ma n
<roxdragon> non posso farlo senza formattare?
<nicotano> roxdragon,  puoi solo agire dentro l'estesa riducendo la logica per crearne un'altra
<Devidino> marchino,  fai partire il cd in modalità live e da li sul desktp hai l'icone per installarlo
<marchino> devidino....>ma in modalità live,vuol dire da dentro xp...come applicazione???
<nicotano> marchino, no fai il boot da cd
<marchino> e gia ma io quando faccio il boot(cioè intendi appena si accende il notebook) mi dice di avviarlo...ma poi mi si inchioda e diventa tutto nero...consigli???
<Devidino> marchino, quanta ram hai?
<nicotano> marchino, da dove hai scariricato il file iso ? hai controllato che sia integro? hai masterizzato immagine a bassa velocità ?
<marchino> per devidino ....>allora ho 512mb di ram.....per nicotano--->si masterizzato bene ...ed ho scaricato il file dal sito...ufficiale via torrent..
<nicotano> marchino, quando fai il boot premi F6 e scegli l'opzione nomodeset  vedi qui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<Steeler> !chat
<ubottu-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marchino> nicotano-.---->ci provo ,ma io vorrei togliere Xp ...ovvero hai presente quando istalli xp o versioni di windows ,ti dice di formattare e creare partizioni ecc ecc...ma cosi non è la stessa cosa per kubuntu???
<nicotano> marchino al momento opportuno puoi scegliere usa l'intero disco
<marchino> mmm pero mi dovrebbe dire istalla kubuntu giusto???ok ci riprovo...e vedo che succede....ti ringrazio di tutto e spero di trovarti ancora qui...perchè sicuramente mi serve aiuto...ihihi
<nicotano> marchino, se non ti asi avvia il cd che hai preparato, scarica l'immagine iso del cd alternate
<marchino> nicotano--->ma è mejo kubuntu o ubuntu?????(sono uguali lo so )ma in cosa differiscono...??
<nicotano> marchino, cambia l'ambiente desktop e quindi i programmi che il DE mette a dispisozione dell'utente, comunque con quella ram io ti consiglierei Xubuntu
<nicotano> marchino, mgari una prte di quei 512 li prende la scheda video integrata
<marchino> perfetto...ora faccio delle prove nicotano...io ti ringrazio spero di beccarti dopo...grazie di cuore ora provo...!!!
<marchino> è un latitude d 610
<marchino> vecchioccio...in effetti
<nicotano> marchino, vieni in privato
<marchino> come faccio in privato???
<Devidino> marchino, come consigliato da nicotano usa un altra distro kubuntu è troppo " pesante"
<nicotano> Devidino, è in pvt lo sto ammaestrando :)
<Devidino> nicotano,  perfect
<Devidino> :D
<zenith> sera
<zarina> r
<jamjasced> qualcuno mi puo aiutare con installazione di natty narwhal?
<Devidino> jamjasced,  è molto intuitiva che problemi hai?
<nicotano> jamjasced, esponi il problema
<jamjasced> adesso non sono davanti al notebook, ma in linea di massimo mi pare di capire che ci sia un conflitto fra il driver scheda video nvidia (173 proprietary recommended) e unity
<nicotano> jamjasced, se in fase di installazione i driver non sono supportati puoi installarli dopo
<jamjasced> installo ubuntu, nessun problema solo l'errore che non supporta unity (3D credo che sia quello di default) perció si avvia con gnome, poi mi dice possibiltà di installare driver ulteriori installo il driver
<jamjasced> e quando riavvio appare la finestra di login lampeggiante e se faticosamente riesco ad inserire la pass, ottengo il desktop vuoto
<nicotano> jamjasced, il driver lo fai installare da driver aggiuntivi ?
<jamjasced> si aggiuntivi, anche nelle precedenti versioni di ubuntu
<nicotano> jamjasced, quindi ubuntu ti funziona ma non hai unity se ho ben capito, forse hai poca ram
<jamjasced> ho pero sempre installato il proprietario, da anche la possibilita di installarne anche 1 non proprietario ma non ho provato percio non so che fa conflitto anche quello
<Devidino> jamjasced,  la scheda video che hai?
<nicotano> jamjasced, alla peggio scarica il driver adatto dal sito nvidia e lo installi previsa rimozione di quello fornito da ubuntu
<Devidino> nicotano,  aspetta vediamo prima se il driver non propietario supporta l'accellerazione 3d
<Devidino> no?
<jamjasced> 1
<Devidino> doamnda tecnica , in alsamixer il microfono è a 0 come % di volume come è possibile che sia skype
<Devidino> <Devidino> e il gestore ingresso audio dal menù preferenze audio , funzionano bene?
<Devidino> jamjasced,  1 cosa?
<jamjasced> non sono davanti al notebook, cmq è 1 nvidia abbastanza vecchia ma nelle precedenti versioni ansava, non mi interessa unity 3d in se ma far andare il sistema
<Devidino> jamjasced,  magari l'attuale driver proprietario ha qualche problema, però per saperlo dovremmo vedere il modello preciso della scheda
<nicotano> jamjasced, al momento del login puoi impostare, selezionando il nome utente, nella barra in basso ubuntu classico senza effetti,  se unity non ti serve, vai col vecchio gnome :)
<jamjasced> torno in chat + tardi quando sono davanti al pc cosi vi dico la scheda, grazie a tutti
<Devidino> jamjasced,  di nulla
<skydive> ciao a tutti come si imposta hotmail per evolution?
<Devidino> skydive,  non penso evolution supporti il protocollo hotmail , infatti io ho usato Thunderbid
<Barbara_notebook> Steeler: rieccomi
<Barbara_notebook> comunque non funziona ubuntu sulla beagleboard :(
<Barbara_notebook> mi sta venendo la depressione
<skydive> grazie devidino
<skydive> peccato non uso firefox
<skydive> faccio prima a cambiare mail
<Devidino> thunderbird non è firefox
<Devidino> skydive,  è di mozzilla ma non centra nulla con firefox
<skydive> ora vado , ciao a tutti
<Barbara_notebook> http://www.consulenti-ict.it/Area-Tecnica/Distribuzioni-GNU/Linux/linaro-la-no-profit-che-produce-distribuzioni-linuxarm.html   <<< io pero' uso una ubuntu 8.04 qualcuno sa aiutarmi coi comandi? non ricordo piu' per aggiungere le repo, mi ricordo un sudo gedit ma e' cosi' lontano..
<Devidino> Barbara_notebook, la 8.04 è parecchio vecchiotta
<Barbara_notebook> lo so ma ora questo passa il convento ;)
<Devidino> Barbara_notebook,  comunque io parlo per la 10.10 il resto mai usato dovrebbero essere in sudo getid /etc/apt/sources.list
<Barbara_notebook> ecco vedi?
<Barbara_notebook> gia' hai fatto molto
<Barbara_notebook> aspe' che provo
<Brutus-> Ciao, ho installato la mia stampante hp. Ho alcuni problemi a scannerizzare avviando stampante. Ho lanciato il tool hp-check da terminale che mi ha riportato 14 errori dovuti alla mancanza di alcune dipendenze di hplip, non le trova: DBus, CUPS Devel, JPeg library, USBLibrary...... Mi consigliate di re-installare hplip?
<Brutus-> *manca un da stampante
<Devidino> Barbara_notebook,  però dipende come li aggiungi se li aggiungi con ppa la cosa cambia! , spiega meglio cosa devi fare?
<Devidino> Brutus-,  non saprei consigliarti puoi provare a installarlo vedi che ti dice apt-
<Barbara_notebook> Devidino: devo fare andare ubuntu su una beagleboard
<Barbara_notebook> quella e' la guida ma non conosco la sua repo per cui ho difficolta'ad aggiungerla
<Brutus-> Devidino, ho provato a fare una simulazione di reinstallazione con optzione --reinstall. Alla fine dice Conf hplip .... Significa che si creerebbe un conflitto?
<poppler> salve
<ale73> ciao, sono su natty 64, l'ho installato da poco in una partizione estesa con 4 logiche: [/boot] [swap] [ / ] [ /home].....devo reinstallare per problemi vari e ho un dubbio: la partizione di boot l'avevo formattata con ext4, visto che reinstallo srebbe meglio se la rifomatto con ext2 per evitare problemi vari?
<Devidino> Brutus-,  pare che configura il pacchetto
<Barbara_notebook> Devidino:     $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:linaro-maintainers/tools con 8.04 non va
<Brutus-> Devidino, ah quindi significa configure
<poppler> ho un problema, la tastiera continua a tornarmi sempre all'impostazione predefinita, non importa quante volte la cambio e se faccio applica globalmente. Ogni volta che termino sessione e rientro, da capo con layout US
<Devidino> Barbara_notebook,  non ti seguo proprio al massimo  posso rimandarti qui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BeagleNetbookInstall che è la guida ufficiale ma parliamo di ubuntu .
<Devidino> 11.04
<Barbara_notebook> umpf ci vorrebbe jester-
<Barbara_notebook> ma stara' governando le vacche a st'ora
<ale73> poppler hai provato a impostare la tastiera dalla schermata di avvio sessione (dopo che hai selezionato l'utente)?
<Devidino> poppler,  temporaneamente la setti con loadkeys it , all avvio come detto da ale73  hai configurato?
<poppler> ale73, ah no, non l'ho impostata lì
<Devidino> Barbara_notebook,  non va ma che errore da'
<Devidino> ?
<ale73> poppler prova
<poppler> e una volta impostata lì rimane fissa?
<Devidino> poppler, si
<poppler> ora provo allora
<poppler> ok
<poppler> provo
<poppler> grazie
<FloodBotIt1> poppler: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ale73> poppler dovrebbe
<poppler> faccio il logout e provo
<Devidino> Barbara_notebook,  dice che non trova il ppa ? magari non è + disponibile
<poppler> ragazzi ha funzionato!
<poppler> grazie!
<poppler> stavo impazzendo :)
<ale73> poppler era successo anche a me :)
<Devidino> poppler,  nulla:)
<poppler> grazie ale73e Devidino
<poppler> strano cmq che se impostato in tastiera una volta fatto il login non rimanga
<poppler> credo sia un bug
<poppler> o forse è il behaviour di default boh, strano pero'
<Devidino> poppler,  no questo perchè sicuro è settata sballata nel ranlevel
<Devidino> runlevel*
<Brutus-> Ho re-installato il pacchetto hplip ma hp-check continua a lamentarsi della mancanza di dipendenze
<poppler> ah ok
<Devidino> Brutus-,  che dipendenze mancanO?
<Brutus-> Devidino, SANE, Python devel, libtool, libjpeg, CUPS Image e altre
<Brutus-> DBus
<Devidino> Brutus-,  ma ubuntu lo hai installato dal cd desktop?
<Brutus-> Devidino, forse non le trova ma ci sono. Si
<Barbara_notebook> Devidino: non ci avevo pensato....
<Barbara_notebook> mo resta che devo trvoare quel tool
<Barbara_notebook> -.-"
<Barbara_notebook> maledette le mie manacce
<Devidino> Barbara_notebook,  https://launchpad.net/linaro-image-tools/+milestone/0.4.2
<ale73> devo reinstallare natty per problemi e ho la [/boot] con ext4, la lascio così o è meglio se la rimetto ext2 come di default?
<Devidino> ale73,  di default ubuntu 11.04 la setta a ext4 con journaling quindi nessun problema
<ale73> Devidino ok allora lascio, grazie
<ale73> ciao
<Devidino> al ciao!
<Devidino> Brutus-,  mi spiace non sò che dirti , anche perchè ho la testa in fumo:)
<Brutus-> Devidino, capisco. Grazie cmq :)
<Devidino> Brutus-,  che modello di stampante è?
<Brutus-> Devidino, HP deskjet 3050 j610c
<Devidino> Brutus-,  non trovo nulla
<Brutus-> Devidino, sul sito di HP c'è scritto come risolvere questi problemi e infatti dicono di eseguire hp-check per capire cosa non va...Quello che sto facendo :D. A proposito delle dipendenze ho capito che ci sono tutte ma lui non le trova
<Brutus-> Devidino, inoltre mi da sempre l'errore che il mio utente non appartiene al gruppo lp mentre l'ho esplicitamente aggiunto
<Brutus-> bahh
<Devidino> Brutus-,  prova a ravviare la sessione
<Brutus-> Devidino, si.
<OzLoT> buongiorno.. ho un problema con la visualizzazione dei video
<OzLoT> quando metto il video a tutto schermo è come se mi aprisse un altro video parallelo..e quindi si sente contemporaneamente l'audio di due sessioni
<Devidino> OzLoT,  Del tipo?
<Devidino> Brutus-,  lo hai aggiunto da interfaccia grafica o con il terminale?
<OzLoT> in pratica se metto a tutto schermo sento l'eco
<OzLoT> come faccio per risolvere il problema?
<Brutus-> Devidino, ho fatto il logout, adesso provo a vedere. In realtà ha fatto tutto in automatico quando ho collegato la stampante la prima volta. Poi l'ho reinstallato da terminale.
<Devidino> OzLoT,  come senti l'eco che significa
<Brutus-> Devidino, il problema del gruppo è risolto mentre quello delle dipendenze rimane. :(
<OzLoT> è come se la visualizzazione a tutto schermo me lo calcolasse come un altra sessione
<jester-> Brutus-: installa hplip-gui
<OzLoT> e resta aperto l'audio della sessione a schermo ridotto
<jester-> OzLoT: con firefox?
<OzLoT> contemporaneamente a quella a tutto schermo
<OzLoT> si con firefox
<jester-> OzLoT: plugin installato?
<OzLoT> firefox 3.6.22
<Brutus-> jester-, fatto
<Devidino> jester-,  me lo faceva quando  non avevo il driver video proprietario!
<jester-> OzLoT: metti nel paste la risposta a: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<OzLoT> adobe flash player 10.3.183.7
<OzLoT> non ho capito jester.
<OzLoT> scusami
<Devidino> !paste | OzLoT
<ubottu-it> OzLoT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Devidino> OzLoT,  dai il comando citato da jestt e incollalo li poi prosegui con submit e incolla qui il link
<OzLoT> cioè devo scrivere nel terminale  dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<OzLoT> e incollare qui la risposta?
<Devidino> OzLoT, si
<Devidino> poi ti da una risposta , copiala
<Brutus-> jester-, il problema è che non riesco a scansionare da stampante (è all-in-one) senza dare il comando da pc. Con win/ dovevo prima attivare la scansione attiva da pannello di controllo... Idee?
<OzLoT> ok..bastava dirlo così :P
<Devidino> OzLoT,  si ma la devi incollare nel sito
<OzLoT> ii  adobe-flash-properties-gtk            10.3.183.7-0lucid1                              GTK+ control panel for Adobe Flash Player pl ii  adobe-flashplugin                     10.3.183.7-0lucid1                              Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<Devidino> OzLoT,  per la prossima usa pastebin
<Devidino> !pastebin | OzLoT
<jester-> Brutus-: usa hplip gui se la supporta
<ubottu-it> OzLoT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Brutus-: la officejet 4500 va appena la togli dala scatola e vede la gui
<Barbara_notebook> jester-: solo tu puoi aiutarmi, conosci la beagleboard=?
<OzLoT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/686427/
<jester-> Barbara_notebook: mai sentita, cosa sarebbe
<Barbara_notebook> un pc minuscolo. www.beagleboard.org
<Barbara_notebook> http://www.consulenti-ict.it/Area-Tecnica/Distribuzioni-GNU/Linux/linaro-la-no-profit-che-produce-distribuzioni-linuxarm.html   seguivo questa guida ma ho una versione vecchia di ubuntu e non corrispondono i comandi
<Devidino> jester-,  è una scheda integrata ! che ha tutto!
<Barbara_notebook> una figata paurosa
<Brutus-> jester-, funziona tutto da hplip-gui. Ma capisci che se devo scansionare molti documenti è scomodo da il comando da pc. Vorrei far funzionare il tasto scan della stampante e  hplip-gui non ha le opzioni per farlo, o almeno io non le trovo. Cmq grazie.
<jester-> OzLoT: sudo dpkg --purge adobe-flash-properties-gtk  adobe-flashplugin
<jester-> OzLoT: poi sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Devidino> Barbara_notebook,  non ci vedo nulla di che è un tipo di scheda che monta anche l'ipad e i vadi tabblet
<jester-> OzLoT: ew per ultimo rm -r .macromedia
<Barbara_notebook> ma non mi parte ubuntu
<Barbara_notebook> gli manca un tool che non so come reperire. (vedi la guida che lincavo)
<Barbara_notebook> k*
<Devidino> Barbara_notebook, ti ho mandato il link al progetto-.-
<jester-> Brutus-: la gui mi pare ottima per la scansione ma non è ai livelli del driver winzoz, ma puoi sempre fare dal pannello controllo della printer
<OzLoT> e adesso?
<Barbara_notebook> Devidino: avevo gente e non ho visto, puoi riscriverlo per piacere?
<Barbara_notebook> (sto al lavoro e mi perdo parte della caht)
<jester-> OzLoT: poi sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Devidino> https://launchpad.net/linaro-image-tools/+milestone/0.4.2
<Devidino> Barbara_notebook,  https://launchpad.net/linaro-image-tools/+milestone/0.4.2
<Barbara_notebook> leggo subito grazie
<OzLoT> Download done. Flash Plugin installed.
<OzLoT> dovrebbe andare ora?
<Devidino> Barbara_notebook,  non c'è da leggere è il link per il download del tar del tool che cercavi
<Devidino> OzLoT,  si riavvia firefox
<Barbara_notebook> ops *^_^* ammetto che e' molto che non uso ubuntu e sono un po' incefalitica :P
<jester-> Barbara_notebook: e la guida che hai postato sopra non funge?
<Barbara_notebook> con ubuntu 8.04 non corrispondono i comandiù
<Barbara_notebook> e non riesco ad aggiungere la repo
<Barbara_notebook> ho il source list aperto ma non so il link da aggiungere
<jester-> Barbara_notebook: 8.04 lè morta non c'è più supporto
<Barbara_notebook> ero tentata di telefonarti ma mi pareva proprio brutto
<Barbara_notebook> giuro che appena riesco salvo i dati e la aggiorno, ma non e' proprio il momento. mi stanno uccidenod al lavoro, attacco alle 8 e stacco alle 21 sette giorni a settimana
<OzLoT> il problema non è stato risolto
<OzLoT> uso noscript,adblockplus e betterprivacy
<OzLoT> può darsi diano problemi?
<jester-> Barbara_notebook: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:linaro-maintainers/tools  non funza?
<Barbara_notebook> nu
<jester-> Barbara_notebook: o poi il server ppa non risponde
<Barbara_notebook> ecco allora e' quello il problema
<Barbara_notebook> -.-"
<jester-> Barbara_notebook: se il server non c'è più c'è un tubo da fare
<Barbara_notebook> nel link di Devidino non ci capisco una zeppola
<Brutus-> jester-, sai come si fa a scannerizzare in pdf da hplip?
<jester-> OzLoT: rm -r .macromedia
<Devidino> Barbara_notebook, Da li puoi scaricare il tool manualmente è il tar.bz
<jester-> Brutus-: sono in vacanza e non ho la roba sottomano ma guarde dentro alla gui che c'è l'opzione
<OzLoT> fatto e ora?
<jester-> OzLoT: riavvai ff
<jester-> riavvia
<Barbara_notebook> download icon linaro-image-tools-0.4.2.tar.gz (md5, sig) questo?
<Devidino> Barbara_notebook,  si
<Barbara_notebook> jester-: da quando in qua vai in ferie  te?
<Barbara_notebook> prendo subito Devidino
<jester-> Barbara_notebook: hihi ogni tanto capita
<OzLoT> niente..
<OzLoT> non và.
<Barbara_notebook> bon vado a riprendere la microsd dalla beagle
<Barbara_notebook> mo torno
<OzLoT> l'eco c'è sempre
<jester-> OzLoT: è la prima volta che vedo un problema del genere prova un po con chromium
<Devidino> jester-,  a me succedeva quando non avevo il driver proprietario installato su una macchina vecchiotta
<OzLoT> cos'è?
<Devidino> jester-,  parlo di driver video
<jester-> OzLoT: usi unity o gli effetti?
<OzLoT> allora..uso ambiente grafico gnome
<jester-> OzLoT: no effetti? e che scheda grafica hai
<OzLoT> gli effetti grafici sono impostati su "normale"
<Barbara_notebook> allora: io ho messo i files di linaro in una cartella sul desktop ma giustamente li va a cercare dove dovrebbero stare ma nn so quale sarebbe il posto.
<Barbara_notebook> non*
<jester-> Barbara_notebook: scusa né ma installare una natty normale no?
<OzLoT> scheda grafica nvidia ge forse 9200 pro-sec family
<OzLoT> g-force
<Barbara_notebook> che e' netty=
<OzLoT> ahahah
<Barbara_notebook> natty
<OzLoT> pardon
<jester-> OzLoT: installato il driver proprietario?
<jester-> Barbara_notebook: natty è la 11.04 ultima nata
<OzLoT> ho installato il cd della motherboard su xp
<Devidino> Barbara_notebook,  ubuntu 11.04
<OzLoT> ma qui
<OzLoT> m'hanno detto non c'era bisogno
<jester-> OzLoT: centra una sega xp
<OzLoT> non riesco a installarlo da qui
<OzLoT> ci sono i drivers per sistemi linux
<Barbara_notebook> Devidino: e' quella che ho scaricato ma se non metto un qualcosa sulla beagleboard non parte
<jester-> OzLoT: lo hai installato il driver nvidia da driver aggiuntivi?
<OzLoT> però non sò installarli
<OzLoT> è solo un mese che ho ubuntu
<OzLoT> e sono una segaccia
<jester-> OzLoT: si installa da solo, vai in amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi e abilita il current
<Barbara_notebook> OzLoT: io lo sono dopo 10 anni ;)
<Devidino> Barbara_notebook,  ti ho mandato il link per la 11.04 bagle della documentazione prima,
<Barbara_notebook> Devidino: ricordati che sto lavorando e ogni tanto perdo i pezzi, me la metti in query per piacere?
<OzLoT> ho driver hardware
<Barbara_notebook> .p
<OzLoT> non driver aggiuntivi.
<Devidino> Barbara_notebook, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Beagle
<OzLoT> mi dice nessun driver proprietario è in uso su questo sistema
<OzLoT> dovrei installare i driver nforce da cd
<OzLoT> che sono quelli della motherboard
<OzLoT> però non sò come diavolo si fà
<OzLoT> non mi parte il cd in automatico
<OzLoT> dovrei installare qualcosa tipo wine?
<OzLoT> O.o
<Barbara_notebook> e' in inglese -.-"
<Barbara_notebook> vojo mori' affogata
<aldos> ciao :)
<jester-> OzLoT: lspci | grep -i vga cosa risponde
<Barbara_notebook> BeagleNetInstall - Install a minimal system with USB NIC attached (this installation variant is the most flexible one and also allows installation to SD card without pre-partitioning, uses debian-installer in text mode. See below for installation over serial console)    Devidino e' questa vero?
<Barbara_notebook> Devidino: no -.-"
<Barbara_notebook> la pagina successiva dice che per la xm non va bene :
<Barbara_notebook> :P
<Devidino> Barbara_notebook,  allora non lo sò :)
<Barbara_notebook> usero' una penna usb invece dello slot della microsd
<Barbara_notebook> ce ne stanno 4
<jester-> OzLoT: lspci | grep -i vga cosa risponde
<OzLoT>  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)
<aldos> sto convertendo un video con WinFF e dal monitor di sistema ho notato che non usa mai contemporaneamente al 100% i due core del processore: un core sta al 100% l'altro circa al 30% e questi valori si invertono a intervalli di tempo irregolari. Non è possibile fargli usare appieno la potenza del processore così fa anche prima a convertire?
<jester-> OzLoT: hai una ati
<OzLoT> oddei
<OzLoT> ahahah
<OzLoT> ati radeon, credevo di avere la g-force XD
<jester-> OzLoT: e dovrebbe essere a posto così col driver
<jester-> OzLoT: per l'eco proprio non mi viene in mente nulla
<Devidino> aldos,  la gestione dei core è data dal bus e dall'architettura della macchina è praticamente impossibile definirne l'uso:)
<OzLoT> quindi che tipo di suicidio mi consigli?
<OzLoT> modalità rapida e indolore? XD
<jester-> OzLoT: provato ad usare chrome?
<Barbara_notebook> ma per quale motivo fanno tutto in inglese porcatroia? non potrebbero scrivere in ITAGLIANO?!
<OzLoT> io ODIO google.
<jester-> OzLoT: prova pure a resettare gnome e a rinominare la cartella .mozilla nella home
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubottu-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> dopo di che non so cha altro dire
<OzLoT> oddio e come si fà?
<OzLoT> O.o
<OzLoT> perdona questo povero nabbo,jester-
<jester-> OzLoT: mv .mozilla .mozilla.bak chiudi e riapri ff
<aldos> Devidino questo comportamento non può essere dovuto, che so, a qualche impostazione del risparmio energetico trattandosi di un portatile?
<jester-> OzLoT: le altre apri nautilus matti control+h e vedi le robe nascoste e da destro rinomini
<jester-> pappa
<Devidino> aldos,  non credo non conosco nei dettagli l'architettura di un dual core quindi non ne sono sicuro ma è una cosa normale se porti tutte e due le cpu al 100% va in blocco il sistema
<Devidino> aldos,  comunque
<Devidino> !chat | aldos
<ubottu-it> aldos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<aldos> ok grazie :) siete sempre tempestivi nelle risposte
<Devidino> aldos,  nulla per così poco
<Devidino> aldos,  mi correggo porti al 100% i l'uso dei core
<Holden> aldos, quel programma usa un solo core
<Devidino> la cpu è una sola:) dettagli che qualcuno potrebbe contestarmi:D
<aldos> okok ;)
<Holden> Devidino, le cpu sono fatte per lavorare, non si blocca nulla se le porti al 100%
<Holden> aldos, vedi se c'è qualche opzione per usare il multithreading
<Devidino> Holden,  si ma in sostanza se entrambi i core lavorano a pieno regime su quel software nel caso un altra richiesta?
<Barbara_notebook> solo a me si pianta ubuntu
<aldos> ho provato ad entrare nelle preferenze del programma: sto in una scheda nella quale oltre ai percorsi dei vari codificatori c'è una casella con scritto "opzioni avanzate" e adesso c'è solo -e
<aldos> magari devo aggiungere qualche riga qui?
<Matt_91> Devidino: no preoccuparti, c'è un buffer per le richieste e vengono eseguite tutte :)
<Holden> aldos, non saprei, quel programma non lo conosco
<Holden> aldos, magari vedi se c'è una guida o un wiki
<Matt_91> aldos: ma questo programma lo avvi da terminale?
<aldos> no. ha un'interfaccia grafica che semplifica il "lavoro sporco".
<Matt_91> aldos: hai un dualcore?
<aldos> si
<Devidino> doccia time
<Devidino> ciao a tutti
<Matt_91> aldos: si ma in teoria si può lanciare anche dal terminale
<Matt_91> qual'è il programma aldos?
<aldos> WinFF
<Matt_91> aldos se hai un lanciatore sulla scrivania quarda il comando che da per lanciarlo
<Matt_91> altrimenti crealo e guarda :)
<OzLoT> niente il problema persiste
<OzLoT> ma ora devo andare
<OzLoT> volevo ringraziarti
<OzLoT> buona serata
<OzLoT> ;)
<FloodBotIt1> OzLoT: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<aldos> il comando del lanciatore è semplicemente "winff"
<OzLoT> hey floodBot stai quieto..non floodavo.
<OzLoT> buona serata gente.
<Matt_91> aldos: prova a lanciardlo da terminale così: CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=3 winff
<Matt_91> guarda se ti usa tutti e due i core
<aldos> devo metterci pure sudo?
<Matt_91> no
<aldos> ok
<aldos> non cambia nulla
<Matt_91> aldos: un momento, mi sa che è un problema di ffmpeg
<Matt_91> aldos: ho trovato
<aldos> qual'è il problema?
<Matt_91> aldos: mi sono letto il man di ffmpeg ed ho trovato :D
<Matt_91> allora, apri winff
<aldos> aperto
<Matt_91> vai in opzioni, nella linguetta FFmpeg
<Matt_91> in Parampetri aggiuntivi mettigli: -threads 3
<Matt_91> ora prova a convertire un video e dimmi :)
<Matt_91> cos' dovresti avere tre processi che ti convertono il video e quindi utilizzate tutta la cpu
<Matt_91> aldos: funziona?
<aldos> GRANDE!! non stanno tutte e due al 100%, ma a un valore che oscilla tra il 70 e il 100. quindi se in teoria aumentassi quel valore otterrei un ulteriore miglioramento?
<Matt_91> aldos: massimo 4, poi io ti sconsiglio, il sistema deve eseguire cose più prioritarie
<Matt_91> bene, vi saluto, ciao
<aldos> ciao Matt! Grazie :)
<crazyduck> aiuto qualcuno mi puo aiutare ad istallare flash palyer .... lo scarico ma non va
<jester-> crazyduck: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<crazyduck> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/686463/ grazie come sempre
<Aizram> nn era flashplugin-nonfree?
<crazyduck> jester-:questo è quello che mi  dice yuo tube ."Devi eseguire l'upgrade del tuo Adobe Flash Player per guardare questo video. Scaricalo dal sito di Adobe.
<Aizram> sudo apt-cache search flashplugin-non free
<jester-> crazyduck: è gia installato fa vedere dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<Aizram> mica è windows
<max_sme> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/148/schermata14.png/
<max_sme> cosa devo fare?
<max_sme> non riesco a completare gli aggiornamenti
<jester-> max_sme: il server ppa non risponde ed i ppa at minchiam sono un ottimo sistema per fottere il sistema
<max_sme> cosa faccio?jester-
<jester-> lo togli
<Aizram> togli
<Aizram> hola jester- :D
<jester-> aiò Aizram
<max_sme> mi dici come devo digitare '
<max_sme> ?
<Aizram> sembra che ogni volta ti pesto i piedi jester-
<max_sme> perche ho provato ma forse sbaglio quando lo scrivo
<jester-> Aizram: da te è una goduria hihihi
<Aizram> :*
<jester-> max_sme: apri sorgenti software e  toglila spunta
<crazyduck> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/686467/
<jester-> crazyduck: hai di tutto e di piu nè
<crazyduck> jester-:  bhoooooooo se lo dici  te ci credo
<max_sme> quale devo togliere ci sono molte spunte ti faccio una immagine?
<crazyduck> jester-: però non va il tubo
<jester-> crazyduck: sudo dpkg --purge browser-plugin-gnash gnash  gnash-common konqueror-nsplugins   swfdec-mozilla
<max_sme> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/schermata15.png/
<max_sme> eccola jester-
<jester-> crazyduck: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<jester-> max_sme: togli la spunta dal ppa e poi fai un refresh
<crazyduck> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/686471/
<crazyduck> jester-: comuque adesso il tubo funzia
<jester-> crazyduck: sudo dpkg --purge gnash  gnash-common
<crazyduck> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/686474/
<jester-> crazyduck: sudo dpkg --purge klash gnash-common
<crazyduck> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/686477/
<jester-> crazyduck: ok
<crazyduck> jester-: grazie mille
<flirinx> Ciao a tutti. Da qualche giorno non riesco piu' ad avviare Ubuntu 11.04, l'unica cosa che ottengo accendendo il pc e' "error: hd0 read error. grub rescue>"
<flirinx> qualcuno puo' darmi una mano?
<poppler> flirinx, o si è rotto l'hard disk, o grub era sul MBR e qualcosa ci ha scritto sopra (nel qual caso basta reinstallare grub)
<poppler> flirinx, hai installato altri sistemi operativi di recente?
<flirinx> no; c'e' un modo per recuperare quei pochi dati che c'erano sopra allora?
<poppler> flirinx, non credo sia rotto l'hd
<poppler> flirinx, certo, credo che siano solo i primi byte del disco ad essere stati sovrascritti
<poppler> flirinx, intanto reinstalla grub con una live di ubuntu, solo grub reinstalla non tutta ubuntu
<poppler> flirinx, magari riparte tutto
<poppler> flirinx, intanto avvia con una live, monta l'hd che sembra non funzionare e copiati i dati che hai sopra
<poppler> (non il sistema operativo, ma i tuoi dati intendo)
<ugone> flirinx, testdisk
<flirinx> poppler, ok ci provo, ma mi pare che non me lo montasse nemmeno. Ho gia' fatto un po' di tentativi vari prima di decidermi a venire a chiedere aiuto qui
<ugone> o photorec
<ugone> cmq 99su 100 se avvii da live cd vedi tutto sotto e recuperi facilmente
<poppler> flirinx, ah non lo monta nemmeno?
<poppler> flirinx, che tipo di filesystem era? ext4?
<flirinx> mi pare che quando avevo provato di no...
<flirinx> comunque sto riavviando adesso per verificare
<poppler> facci sapere che erorre ti da poi, potrebbe essere d'aiuto
<ste946fano> Salve, sono stefano ho appena istallato linux lultima versione consigli sulle prime cosa da fare
<poppler> okok
<Ab3L> flirinx:  prova questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ste946fano> ??
<Ab3L> ste946fano: usalo, senza mai stancarti di farlo ;)
<ugone> flirinx, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati
<flirinx> ...ok, ora non si piu' avvia neanche da live cd...? Ho selezionato l'opzione "prova Ubuntu senza installarlo" e ha finito per restituirmi un errore di timeout insieme ad un altro paio di righe
<flirinx> Ab3L, quando prima stavo provando a sistemare le cose con informazioni che avevo trovato su internet avevo anche provato ad inserire i comandi presenti nella pagina che mi hai linkato
<flirinx> tranne quelli da punto 3 in poi pero' che erano diversi nella versione che avevo trovato
<attempt> fai partire la live con nomodeset.
<jamjasced> ciao a tutti, problema di conflitto fra unity ed il driver scheda video che mi impalla il sistema, qualche suggerimento?
<jamjasced> davvero nessuno che mi può dare una mano con unity?
<cec> ciao atutti
<Brutus-> Hola
<KUNTA> Vversione 11.04 stampante no riconoscita
<KUNTA>  è una tally genicom modello 9022
<Brutus-> KUNTA, sarebbe una domanda di aiuto quella?
<KUNTA> sono ritornato , che metto help me???
<Brutus-> -.-
<KUNTA> hai gia provato ieri sera MA senza esito, ci riprovo stasera con la speranza di riuscirci
<KUNTA> sempre cmq . grazie della disponibilita' che date
<Brutus-> ho smanettato di brutto con la mia stampante in questi due giorni. Forse ho imparato qualcosa :)
<Brutus-> KUNTA, come è collegata la tua stampante al pc?
<KUNTA> ma se non si trovano i drivers come la mettiamo
<Brutus-> prima vediamo se il pc la puo' riconoscere
<KUNTA> io provo a seguirti
<Brutus-> se ti va proviamo... Come è collegata la stampante al pc?
<KUNTA> cavo usb
<Brutus-> ok, allora vai su impostazioni di sistema > stampanti
<KUNTA> ci sono
<Brutus-> Se non vedi alcuna stampante elencata fai aggiungi
<KUNTA> mi risulta una generica e una predefinita  come tallyGenicom , ma non stampano
<Brutus-> Quindi la tally il pc la vede
<KUNTA> non ricordo se il nome l'ho messo io
<KUNTA> ma è, un modello generico
<Brutus-> tasto destro sull'icona della stampante > enable
<Brutus-> poi ancora tasto dx sull'icona > proprietà
<Brutus-> Dimmi, nel campo Device URI c'è scritto qualcosa?
<KUNTA> con il tasto destro sull'icona stampante non succede niente,mi esce -nascondi. configure printes ed esci
<Brutus-> Io dopo aver cliccato su Stampanti ho l'elenco delle stampanti poi tasto dx su una di esse e ho proprietà
<Brutus-> se tu no, non so come aiutarti
<Brutus-> image!
<Brutus-> snapshot!
<Brutus-> screenshot!
<KUNTA> da IMPOSTAZIONI  escono le stampanti collegate e la predefinita con 21 lavori in sospeso
<KUNTA> ma non riesco a cancellare le due stampanti
<KUNTA> con unity non riesco a capire come copiare l'immagine e pastatela
<Brutus-> KUNTA, premi il tasto stamp
<Brutus-> Saluti
<KUNTA> MI SONO PERSO
<KUNTA> non riesco ad accedere + nemmeno alle impostazioni
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-11
<Carlin0> Buonanotte a tutti
<aldos> salve a tutti. è da un po' di giorni che ho un problema: totem con alcuni mp3 non mi fa spostare il cursore. non esistono soluzioni?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<Devidino> Salve a tutti , perchè in alsamixer il microfono mi parte a volume 0% ad ogni sessione , qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi una strada?
<jester-> Devidino: preferenze audio e setta il canale in
<Devidino> jester-, ma il canale di ingresso è settato bene , livello ingresso : microfono interno anche il volume li rimane settato è alsa che ad ogni avvio lo porta a 0% , basta rialzarlo e tutto funziona
<Devidino> jester-,  ad esempio abbassando o alzando il volume di ingresso in alsa, in preferenze audio ne si alza ne si abbassa!:S non capisco
<jester-> Devidino: lasasta alsa e usa impostazioni audio
<Devidino> jester-,  ok però se in alsa è settato a 0% in impostazioni audio sta a 100% ma non prende in input nulla
<jester-> Devidino: ingresso?
<jester-> Devidino: il device è quello giusto?
<Devidino> jester-, connettore microfono interno
<massimo18> Devidino: controlla sulla scheda hardware
<jester-> se parli o fai casino si muove l'indicatore?
<lucky972> ciao a tutti
<Devidino> jester-,  si
<jester-> Devidino: allora funza
<Devidino> jester-,  se il volume in alsa è  settato bene si
<lucky972> ho deciso di usare ubuntu sul mio PC... qualcuno mi riesce ad aiutare???
<jester-> tira su in alsamixer poi esci con esc
<Devidino> jester-,  si l'ho pensato anche io però aggiungo che il test degli autoparlanti ad esempio non si sente nulla , ma l'audio esempio suono o riproduzione di mp3 si sente senza problemi
<Devidino> jester-, si fatto ciò funziona ma lo devo fare ad ogni sessione perchè alsa torna a 0%
<jester-> lucky972: problema?
<lucky972> praticamente sono azero...
<lucky972> :-(
<jester-> lucky972: cioè?
<lucky972> vorrei inserire l'SO su una pennatta...
<lucky972> come faccio?
<Devidino> lucky972, creare una pennetta per fare l'installazione?
<jester-> lucky972: ricioè?
<lucky972> si
<Devidino> !unebootin
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'unebootin' not found
<jester-> !usb | lucky972
<ubottu-it> lucky972: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<lucky972> si usb
<Devidino> lucky972,  da che sistema crei la pennetta?
<lucky972> ora vedo il link...
<lucky972> win xp prof
<massimo18> eh
<Devidino> lucky972, guarda unebootin
<jester-> lucky972: metti i pallini e poi pigia show me how http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<lucky972> vedo.. :-)
<Devidino> jester-,  ma il link per usb non è solo se hai un sistema ubuntu?
<jester-> Devidino: quello che ho postato in inglese è piu umano
<jester-> non ce l'ha ne con winzoz ne con macco
<jester-> gli italici soni i piu testa di birillo al riguardo
<Devidino> jester-,  non lo conoscevo:) !
<lucky972> Benissimo grazie...
<lucky972> credo di riuscirci!!1
<lucky972> ciao a tutti
<lucky972> un'ultima domanda...
<lucky972> meglio usare una pennetta dedicata solo all'istallazione?
<alnuvola> buongiorno .....
<Devidino> lucky972,  è ovvio che la pennetta deve essere vuota e formattata
<alnuvola> salve a tutti
<jester-> lucky972: penna o cd è uguale
<alnuvola> uso ubuntu 11.04 con nautilus elementary vorrei alcune info sulla sicurezza , se uso un firewall esterno è utile configurare lo stesso IPTABLES ???
<lucky972> volevo dire c'è bisogno che ci sia solo l'SO o posso avere anche altro sulla pennetta?
<jester-> alnuvola: sei dietro a un router?
<alnuvola> si jester dietro ad un router
<jester-> alnuvola: va che tutti i firewall usano iptables
<jester-> alnuvola: allora non serve a un tubo un firewall se non a complicarsi la vita
<alnuvola> jester perdonami, e ti dico anche che ho letto il wiki su iptables e ho capito ben poco.. come faccio a controllare se tutti i Fw usano ipTables
<jester-> alnuvola: per forza usano iptables
<alnuvola> in questo momento il mio iptables mi accetta tutto
<alnuvola> un anno fa un utente mi fece creare un file con tutte le regole
<alnuvola> vorrei capire bene come fare per rendere il sistema decentemente sicuro
<massimo18> alnuvola: se sei dietro al router basta che setti il firewall del router
<jester-> alnuvola: se proprio hai la fisima del firewalla ad ogni costo usa ufw-gui o firestarter che configurano comunque iptables
<jester-> chi cazzo vuoi che perda 2 giorni per entrare in un pc privato
<jester-> i porni si trovano dappertutto
<massimo18> lol
<alnuvola> o_O stai dicendo che ho dei file porno sul mio pc
<alnuvola> insinui....
<Devidino> alnuvola,  era un affermazione scherzosa!
<alnuvola> be si cmq ce l ho.. stanno sul mio HD esterno sono tutti amatoriali ^_^
<alnuvola> LOL
<alnuvola_> cioè posso scegliere di configurare iptables sia a mano o con iptables
<alnuvola_> ma se per esempio il mio firewall fisco è impostato che ha tutte le porte chiuse nn serve a niente che iptables ha tutte le porte aperte ???
<dirty_paul> salve
<dirty_paul> qualcuno puo essermi di aiuto per iptables
<jester-> !iptables | dirty_paul
<ubottu-it> dirty_paul: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<dirty_paul> grazie, il problema è che non riesco ad impostare alcune regole (non è ubuntu, è firmware dd-wrt) ma credo sia la stessa cosa
<jester-> dirty_paul: ci sono ufw-gui e firestarter che sono grafici
<jester-> dirty_paul: smpre iptables settano
<dirty_paul> daccordo, ma era anche per capire il funzionamento
<tdk200> salve a tutti
<tdk200> come dicevo l'altra volta volevo installare i driver della mia multifunzione bx305f epson
<tdk200> ho trovato un sito dove spiega passo passo  ma non trovo i pacchetti
<tdk200> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=475836.0 questo è il link sul forum ubuntu
<jester-> tdk200: stampa e non va lo scanner?
<tdk200> si stampa e non va lo scanner
<tdk200> :D
<jester-> tdk200: sudo xsane
<tdk200> jester-,  scusa il ritardo nel risponderti
<jester-> vedi se lo trova
<tdk200> sudo: xsane: command not found
<tdk200> cmq hai visto il link che ho passato?
<tdk200> li spiega quali pacchetti mancano e a lui dopo l'installazione di quei pacchetti è andato tutto ok
<jester-> tdk200: sudo apt-get install xsane
<tdk200> la cosa dura sarà quando vorrò scannerizzare direttamente i documenti in pdf e a 2 pagine alla volta
<tdk200> :S
<tdk200> che tu sappia jester- hai mai sentito di un esigenza simile?
<tdk200> mi ha dato um nessaggio di pericolo stai cercando di usare xsane come amministratore di sistema e dice che è davvero pericoloso :O
<jester-> ma va
<tdk200> hehe
<jester-> vai avanti e vedi se trova lo scanner
<tdk200> ok
<Brutus-> Ciao
<tdk200> continuo a mio rischio e pericolo :D
<tdk200> dice non è disponibile alcun dispositivo
<tdk200> a me manca installare i driver
<tdk200> :S
<jester-> tdk200: il cazzone non da il link per quei pacchetti
<tdk200> heheh
<tdk200> cmq jester se seguo la guida della pagina di prima forum ubuntu secondo te va?? unica cosa ho problema a trovare i pacchetti in rete
<tdk200> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=475836.0
<jester-> tdk200: tipo stampante?
<tdk200> mi servirebbe solo "iscan-data_1.9.0-1_all.deb" "iscan_2.26.4-2.ltdl7_i386.deb"
<tdk200> epson stylus Office bx305f
<tdk200> quei due pacchetti però nn li trovo
<tdk200> :S
<jester-> http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL1.do#4
<jester-> tdk200: http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL2.do
<tdk200> gia ci sono :D
<tdk200> sto scaricando
<tdk200> poi li avvio come exe?
<tdk200> .deb credo si installino automaticamente
<jester-> sudo dpkg -i nomefile.deb
<jester-> o li clicchi
<tdk200> sudo dpkg -i iscan-data_1.9.0-1_all.deb
<jester-> tdk200: aggiungi l'user al gruppo scanner
<jester-> sudo adduser piripicchio scanner
<tdk200> a questo per me è sempre stato un casino l'user coe si aggiunge?
<tdk200> faccio prima l'installazione oppure adduser per primo?
<jester-> poi esci e rientri da gnome e cedi see funza
<jester-> o prima o dopo le istess
<tdk200> ok
<tdk200> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/686758/ jester esce epson corp ma non il modello
<tdk200> adduser: Il gruppo «scanner» non esiste.
<jester-> tdk200: hai installato i pacchetti?
<tdk200> sisi
<tdk200> tutti e 2
<jester-> tdk200: sudo xsane
<tdk200> si è avviato
<tdk200> xsane
<jester-> trova lo scanner?
<tdk200> si è partito
<jester-> tdk200: chiudi e prova senza sudo
<tdk200> xsane
<jester-> ya
<Brutus-> se è una stampante multiuso il gruppo forse sarà lp
<jester-> o con iscan
<jester-> tdk200: user come si chiama
<tdk200> non è possibile accedere al dispositivo epkowa:usb:001:004
<tdk200> come il mio nick l'utente è tdk200
<jester-> tdk200: manca il gruppo
<jester-> non ti ha chiesto nulla installando i pacchetti?
<tdk200> no
<jester-> da su funza
<tdk200> da su sarebbe?
<jester-> sudo
<jester-> tdk200: sudo adduser tdk200 scanner
<jester-> tdk200: sudo adduser tdk200 lp
<tdk200> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/686765/
<tdk200> Aggiunta dell'utente «tdk200» al gruppo «lp» ...
<tdk200> Aggiunta dell'utente tdk200 al gruppo lp
<tdk200> Fatto.
<jester-> tdk200: sudo adduser tdk200 scanner
<tdk200> adduser: Il gruppo «scanner» non esiste.
<tdk200> tdk200@tdk200-desktop:~/Scaricati$
<tdk200> dovrei mica riavviare?
<jester-> tdk200: sicuro di avere ubuntu?
<tdk200> si :D
<tdk200> 11.04
<jester-> c'è sempre stato il gruppo scanner
<tdk200> posso crearlo??
<jester-> fallo da utenti/gruppi
<tdk200> se do sudo xsane mi trova anche il nome della stampante
 * Steeler riavvia
<jester-> tdk200: se non funza senza sudo manca il gruppo, di solito è scanner
<tdk200> ok
<jester-> tdk200: termina sessione e rientra
<tdk200> senza riavviare?
<tdk200> jester-,
<jester-> tdk200: basta uscie e rientrare
<tdk200> con simple scan va jester-
<jester-> ok
<tdk200> cosa faccio adesso?
<jester-> se funza sei apposto
<tdk200> anche x sane va
<tdk200> senza sudo
<jester-> ok
<tdk200> ho aperto dall'icona
<tdk200> volevo farti un'altra domanda xsane
<tdk200> riesce a fare pdf vedo
<Brutus-> jester-, sai dirmi l'indirizzo del sito in cui postare gli screenshot quando li si vuole mostrare qui?
<tdk200> posso dirgli che deve creare file pdf a 2 pag alla volta??
<Brutus-> tdk200, si
<tdk200> !imagebin
<ubottu-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_> salve
<tdk200> brutus si può fare??
<tdk200> spiegami come
<tdk200> :D
<fabio_> ho installato un gioco con wine,ma non trovo la cartella dell'installazione,mi aiutate a trovare il percorso ;)
<Brutus-> tdk200, http://www.xsane.org/doc/sane-xsane-multipage-doc.html
<fabio_> ...
<fabio_> ;)
<tdk200> Brutus-, io dico che mentre scansiona fa dei file pdf a 2 a 2
<Brutus-> fabio_, sarà nella tua cartella personale o in /usr
<Brutus-> fabio_, forse è nascosto nella tua cartella personale. Premi Ctrl + h
<fabio_> ctrl + h fà vedere i file nascosti?
<fabio_> le cartelle?
<Brutus-> tdk200, perdonami ho la pasta sul fuoco. Vado :) . A  presto
<tdk200> aspèèèèèèèè
<tdk200> io adesso ho messo 6 fogli sul caricatore automatico
<tdk200> come gli dico dividi a 2 a 2
<tdk200> :
<fabio_> trovato,grazie ;)
<Brutus-> tdk200, che significa a 2 a 2. La dimensione del foglio, come a4 ecc?
<tdk200> non mi ha capito brutus
<tdk200> jester però con xsane un pdf 10 mb quando lo mando via mail
<tdk200> :S
<tdk200> visto che ne sono di + 10 mega a pagina fa 6o mega
<tdk200> :S
<Trim_> Buongiorno
<alnuvola> domanda ovvia
<alnuvola> Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV620 è il driver open source della mia scheda ati ??
<FxIII> ciao a tutti
<FxIII> ho un "piccolo" problema con pppd su una ubuntu per arm
<FxIII> in pratica il ppp di wind sclera malemente se uno chiede gli indirizzi ms-dns e ms-wins
<FxIII> io ho cercato parecchio ma non ho trovato nessun modo per evitare che il mio pppd vada a chiedere questi indirizzi
<FxIII> esiste un modo, magari non via pppd, magari inserendo degli indirizzi di sistema in modo che pppd non si senta in dovere di andarli a chiedere al peer?
<Brutus-> !imagebin
<ubottu-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<FxIII> Brutus-: dicevi a me?
<Brutus-> FxIII, no. Hai qualche problema con ubuntu?
<FxIII> non riesco a far partire il pppd senza che questo faccia delle richieste di configurazione di ms-dns e ms-wins
<FxIII> non so se esiste un modo per evitare che questo accada anche configurando questi parametri globalmente
<D4V|DE> ma come caspita si cambiano i temi audio con il kde?
<tdk200> salve a tutti
<tdk200> jester non c'è :S
<tdk200> qualcuno mi saprebbe dire come mai una webcam cif single chip
<tdk200> non va su skype e neanche sui siti che richiedono l'accesso alla webcam tipo chatroulette?
<tdk200> con il comando lsusb mi da questo
<tdk200> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 093a:2460 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Q-TEC WEBCAM 100
<tdk200> però da skype mi esce cif single chip
<tdk200> ma non si vede la webcam
<tdk200> per vederla da skype devo eseguire il comando LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<tdk200> per reinstallare dei driver per questa periferica??
<pinco> buiongiorno a tutti
<tdk200> il driver usato dalla webcam è il seguenteDriver Gspca
<tdk200> se uno vorrebbe reinstallarlo??
<pinco> ho un problemino con gnome shell con la beta di ubuntu 11.10 mi potete aiutare?
<tdk200> pinco
<tdk200> nn parlare di beta qui
<tdk200> :D
<tdk200> ti linciano hehhe
<tdk200> usa la 11.04 e aspetta la 11.10 finale
<pinco> quella la stò gia' usando
<pinco> è che vorrei portrmi avanti
<pinco> portarmi
<pinco> comunque su quale canale mi consigli di "sintonizzarmi"?
<pinco> adesso ho un problema anche con xchat che tende a chiudersi "autonomamente"
<tdk200> ?? pinco lascia perdere torna alla 11.04
<tdk200> we raga ma un gioco fico su ubuntu non c'è?? oltre enemy territory
<xiaoy> tdk200, dipende da quali sono i tuoi gusti
<tdk200> xiaoy, dimmi un gioco warmux non mi trova i server on line
<tdk200> quindi un pò di giochi vari
<xiaoy> tdk200, googola un po' e ne trovi a bizzeffe di pagine che descrivono giochi per gnu-linux
<tdk200> ho cercato da software ubuntu
<tdk200> ed è una pena pazzesca quello che c'è
<tdk200> jheje
<lilluz82> ciao a tutti, ho una vecchia ati mobility radeon x1300, mi aiutereste a configurarla? non posso vedere piu' di 10 minuti di video che si impalla :(
<xiaoy> tdk200, ci sono giochi molto dispendiosi di risorse che non trovi nei repos, cerca on line: alcuni necessitano di essere compilati
<tdk200> ma indicamene qualcuno :P
<xiaoy> tdk200, vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<lilluz82> ciao a tutti, ho una vecchia ati mobility radeon x1300, mi aiutereste a configurarla? non posso vedere piu' di 10 minuti di video che si impalla :(
<luca-71> buona sera vorrei sapere se c'è una guida per installare ubuntu su macbook white 13"
<tdk200> luca ma tu hai un mac e installi ubuntu??
<tdk200> sei un pazzooooooooooo
<luca-71> si son pazzo
<luca-71> vorrei fare una prova se riscontro problemi anche con ubuntu
<luca-71> comunque son riuscito a far partire il live cd adesso sta itallando il sitema operativo
<Brutus-> tdk200, per re-installare un package, sudo apt-get install --reinstall nomepackage
<tdk200> Brutus-,  ciao
<xiaoy> lilluz82, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<xiaoy> -_-
<Brutus-> :)
<tdk200> tranquillo Brutus-  nn serve + le webcam in questione
<tdk200> non vanno da nessuna parte mo le getto . ne pijo una nuova
<Brutus-> Gl'alias non funzionano con comandi che necessitano essere avviati da root?
<Brutus-> ho provato a creare un alias con il comando mount ma dice sudo: mnt : command not found. Dove mnt è il nome dell'alias
<Brutus-> altra question: se non è presente il man per un comando, come posso scaricarlo da terminale?
<xiaoy> Brutus-, hai provato sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<Guest61937> ciao ragazzi non riesco a configurare il wireless sul mio portatile. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Brutus-> xiaoy, è già installato e aggiornato
<xiaoy> Brutus-, che altro manpage vuoi?
<xiaoy> Guest61937, posta i dati della wireless
<Brutus-> xiaoy, per esempio quello del comando alias
<xiaoy> Guest61937, sudo lspci | grep -i network
<xiaoy> Guest61937, sudo ifconfig -a
<xiaoy> !pastebin | Guest61937
<ubottu-it> Guest61937: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xiaoy> hmm...
<Guest61937> allora... xiaoy il mio portatile è un Asus L3500Tp e ho la spia del wireless accesa ma il mio ubuntu non la vede proprio :(
<xiaoy> Guest61937, leggi su ^
<Ernestico> ecco
<Altair> ciao a tutti. sto diventando PAZZO. le nuove versioni di ubu al caricamento si bloccano e vanno solo con acpi=off...... ma come si deve farei???
<Ernestico> xiaoy ci sei?
<Ernestico> Xiaoy http://paste.ubuntu.com/687002/
<Ernestico> Xiaoy http://paste.ubuntu.com/687002/
<Brutus-> Ernestico, se il primo comando non restituisce nulla significa che devi installare i driv er
<bobbybong> Altair, acpi=off non è il massimo io punterei sulla 10.04 che lts ed è sicuro che funziona
<luca-71> rieccomi installato correttamente il nuovo sistema operativo ubuntu 11.04 sul mio macbook white
<Altair> infatti 10.04 funziona alla grande
<Altair> ma le 11.xx e la 12.04 nisba
<luca-71> adesso devo solo imparare ad usarlo
<xiaoy> Ernestico, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Brutus-> bobbybong, sul mio pc acpi in pratica non funziona. Ogni cosa che gli chiedo di mostrarmi o non è supportata o è a 0. Infatti gli hd sono sempre attivi e anche le ventole. Cosa posso fare?
<Brutus-> grazie
<Brutus-> luca-71, bene :)
<Altair> Brutus-, usa la 10.04
<bobbybong> Brutus-, installa lm-sensors
<Brutus-> bobbybong, già fatto
<Ernestico> xiaoy, ci sei?
<bobbybong> e fancontrol? Brutus-
<xiaoy> si
<xiaoy> che ubuntu hai?
<Ernestico> dicevo, eccoa
<Ernestico> dicevo, ecco il link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/687002/
<Ernestico> Ubuntu 10.10
<Brutus-> bobbybong, lo sto installando ora. Per il risparmio energetico degli hard drive come mi dici? :)
<Brutus-> ma se acpi non riesce a leggere le temperature, funcontrol come fa a funzionare?
<xiaoy> Ernestico, si, il kernel non vedeproprio la wireless
<Ernestico> ouch!
<Ernestico> quindi?
<bobbybong> Brutus-, sudo sensors-detect
<xiaoy> Ernestico, un minuto
<Brutus-> bobbybong, davvero cool questo tool. Purtroppo ha individuato pochi moduli da installare rispetto ai sensori disponibili, però ha trova quello per la temp della CPU XD
<xiaoy> Ernestico, si, non ho trovato granché su google
<xiaoy> io al tuo posto proverei con ubuntu 11.04
<Ernestico> mmm... vabè proverò
<Ernestico> grazie cmq!
<Ernestico> ^_^
<xiaoy> se non funziona dovresti usare ndswrapper per usare i drivers windows su linux
<Ernestico> capitoù
<Ernestico> vado ti saluto
<newbuntu> salve...
<newbuntu> avrei bosogno di sapere fare il boot di ubuntu su una penna usb
<newbuntu> c'è qualcuno in linea?
<Brutus-> newbuntu, vuoi installare ubuntu da usb?
<newbuntu> si vorrei farlo partire dalla pennetta
<newbuntu> ora stò scaricando l'iso
<Brutus-> newbuntu, su che sistema operativo sei ora?
<newbuntu> win 7
<xiaoy> newbuntu, usa questo http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<newbuntu> basterà una penna da 1 gb?
<Brutus-> newbuntu, si
<Brutus-> almeno, io l'ho fatto con la versione per netbook...
<newbuntu> stranamento windows mi dice che il programma non viene scaricato di frequente e potrebbe causare danni... è una ritrovata di Bill?
<Brutus-> newbuntu, prova questo http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<Brutus-> newbuntu, intendevo questo http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<newbuntu> cmq  il primo l'ho scaricato e funziona... mi dici cosa devo fare?
<xiaoy> newbuntu, unetbootin è un installer usb universale
<newbuntu> ho selezionato Distribuzione : Ubuntu   e   in versione quale scelgo?
<xiaoy> seleziona la iso di ubuntu che hai scaricato
<newbuntu> ok xiaoy.... la versione va bene 11.04_live?
<xiaoy> newbuntu, no. seleziona la iso che hai scaricato già sul tuo hd
<newbuntu> dove dice Spazio usato per preservare i file nei diversi avvii....    quanti mega scrivo?
<xiaoy> newbuntu, spunta diskimage
<xiaoy> seleziona il path della iso di ubuntu che vuoi portare suall usb
<xiaoy> dove vedi Type: metti periferica usb
<xiaoy> Drive: lì seleziona il drive della tua usb
<xiaoy> su win sarà, che ne so, G:
<xiaoy> poi fai ok
<xiaoy> aspetta e poi riavvi il pc con la tua nuova versiona di ubuntu live su usb
<newbuntu> ok mi dice che la pennetta non è formatta fat32
<newbuntu> sto riformattandola...
<newbuntu> sono un pò emozionato... sapeete????
<newbuntu> XD
<newbuntu> uff... mi dice che non trova alcuna unità flash USB...
<newbuntu> ma tutte le penne sono flash USB???
<xiaoy> newbuntu, hai selezionato il percorso giusto della pennetta?
<newbuntu> si ho la possibilità USB o HD...
<newbuntu> cmq sto provando con l'altro installer...
<newbuntu> Ok... con USB istaller stà funzionando...  :-)
<charlie> Non è possibile parlare con ervito? So che lui ha già risolto lo stesso problema, l'ho letto su un forum
<charlie> Volevo chiedere assistenza per far funzionare su ubuntu la  mia webcam logitech quickcam messenger
<charlie> non so bene quali siano le procedure in questa  chat o.o"
<charlie> prova, prova, un-due-tre, prova
<xiaoy> charlie, http://heronsoft.altervista.org/?index=articoli/linux/webcam.php
<newbuntu_> WOW... grazie avoi sono riuscito a isatllare ubuntuuuuuuuuu
<newbuntu_> che mi consigliate di fare di istallarlo e sostituire in win7 ?
<charlie> ok xiaoy, do un'occhiata
<charlie> grazie
<newbuntu_> qwer1234567890-=,./`
<newbuntu_> la tastiera mi fa un p; di bizze...
<Devidino> newbuntu_, cioè^
<Devidino> cena time
<newbuntu_> il ? sta al posto del _   e cose del genre
<xiaoy> newbuntu non hai settato il giusto layout dell tastiera
<newbuntu_> e come faccio_
<xiaoy> sistema -> preferenze -> tastiera
<newbuntu_> ma c-[ anche in Italiano a me [ in inglese...
<newbuntu_> Ok sistemata la tastiera... :-)
<newbuntu_> quali sono i primi settaggi che mi consigliate?
<newbuntu_> ma c'è in italiano?
<charlie> ehm, ho provato ma ogni comando che do ricevo almeno un messaggio d'errore, compreso "sudo apt-get install libv4l" che era la prima cosa che dice di fare!
<xiaoy> charlie, se dici che ervito conosceva la soluzione al tuo problema, ti conviene richiedere quando è in linea
<charlie> si, in effetti si, grazie comunque
<xiaoy> np
<gennaro> esiste itunes per ubuntu
<gennaro> mi serve itunes
<gennaro> ho bisogno di ITUNES
<andrek> ciao
<gennaro> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<gennaro> help help
<gennaro> Itunes
<gennaro> Itunes
<FloodBotIt1> gennaro: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<andrek> dovrei fare il backup di ubuntu 11.04 sapete se c'è qualche programmino buono?
<gennaro> mi serve Itunes per ubuntu
<gennaro> come posso fare
<andrek> ci sono programmi che svolgono le stesse funzioni come rytimbox
<gennaro> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<andrek> gennaro, clicca sul simbolo dell'audio in alto a destra
<gennaro> e poi
<andrek> sotto al volume c'è il nome di un programma cliccaci sopra
<gennaro> banshee
<gennaro> e che c'entra
<andrek> ecco è uguale ad itunes
<gennaro> noooooooooooooooo
<andrek> cosa?
<gennaro> non è uguale a Itunes
<gennaro> mi serve per collegare l'iphone
<gennaro> come lo collego l'iphone con Banchee
<gennaro> Bansheee
 * xfire78xx sera :)
<gio> buona sera
<gio> qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente spiegare come faccio ad accedere a xubunti desktop perche dopo la inatallazione mi daà i nomi utenti ma quando metto la password mi rimanda sempre la stessa schermata
<gio> grazie
<gio> grazie per la collaborazione...siete tutti gentilissimi
<gio> o tutti una massa di ignorantoni che vi atteggiate a grandi
<e-DIO-t> ....
<marcuy> !scusa
<ubottu-it> di nulla
<Brutus-> come si può avere la lista dei comandi del canale?
<Brutus-> !comandi
<ubottu-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Brutus-> non così
<Brutus-> !wifi
<ubottu-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<Brutus-> !backup
<ubottu-it> backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<Brutus-> !one
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'one' not found
<Brutus-> !factoid
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'factoid' not found
<Brutus-> !ubuntuone
<ubottu-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne
<poppler> sera
<poppler> modprobe all'avvio si lamenta di un certo padlock... che significa?
<poppler> padlock_sha mi pare
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-03
<Ame79_> nannes: a dire il vero ho anche un altro disco di ubuntu
<nannes> Ame79_: Prego, cosa aspetti? :P
<Ame79_> nannes, non è il precise desktop, sta ancora caricando e nn so sinceramente quanto manca però ancora nn si è fermato
<Ame79_> nannes: il cd sembra ancora caricare... ma tutto sto tempo?
<nannes> Ame79_: lascia perdere.. conviene farti una USB
<giordano> buon giorno a tutti, ho scaricato un tema per xubuntu ma non riesco ad istallarlo.
<giordano> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Win2-7%28Pixmap%29?content=118227
<Dig> salve a tutti, c'è un motivo per cui mi viene richiesta l'autenticazione per utilizzare la stampante? Qui c'è il smb.conf della macchina a cui è collegata via USB la epson aculaser c1100 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1183061/
<hallino1> Giorno!
<sonne> buongiorno
<glpiana> ola
<Dig> glpiana, buongiorno
<glpiana> ola Dig
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<michbet> salve, vorrei usare ubuntu in versione live CD o USB, come devo procedere?
<Dig> salve a tutti, c'è un motivo per cui mi viene richiesta l'autenticazione per utilizzare la stampante? Qui c'è il smb.conf della macchina a cui è collegata via USB la epson aculaser c1100 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1183061/
<glpiana> michbet, se hai già ubuntu installato da qualche parte puoi usare il programma "crea dischi di avvio", altrimenti usa unetbootin ch epuoi prendere qui: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<fleurtherock> michbet, dovresti fare l'installazione sulla chiavettaa usb mediante il wubi, se non ricordo male, e
<fleurtherock> poi entrae nel bios e mettere le porte usb come disositivi di avvio
<fleurtherock> ma a questo punto non è peferibile dedicare 30 gb ed installarlo in windows come software?
<fleurtherock> come ho fatto io?
<michbet> DIrei di si, ma windows rimane operativo? Ne ho comunque necessità
<jester-> Dig: se samba è configurato con pass è normale
<glpiana> !installazione | michbet lascia perdere wubi
<ubot-it> michbet lascia perdere wubi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fleurtherock> allora ubuntu viene installato come un software normalissimo per windows, crea una cartella dedicata e non crea nessuna partizione
<Dig> jester-, per accedere alle cartelle non mi chiede niente.
<jester-> Dig: controlla in http://locaphost:631 se hai qualcosa distrano
<fleurtherock> crea inoktre il dualboot ovvero quando accendi il pc, ti chiede quale dei due os qui usare
<jester-> localhost*
<fleurtherock> nel momento in cui tu voglia rimuoverlo vai su pannello di controllo, programmi e lo disinstalli e ti rimuove tutto compreso il dual boot
<fleurtherock> f<cile facile
<fleurtherock> anche se consiglio con un nuovo pc metterne uno con linux e win rilegarlo su una macchina virtuale con vbox
<michbet> Vorrei evitare l'installazione con dualboot a causa PC di lavoro, ma come software a parte ci potrei stare. Quindi questo si puo fare cliccando un semplice exe? (scusate l'ignoranza)
<glpiana> michbet, se non vuoi fare danni sul pc del lavoro è meglio se lo usi da usb, qualora il pc abbia il boot da usb
<michbet> Eventualmente anche da CD?
<jester-> visto che wubi ha il grub delicato poi non ti parte una cippa e ti scoprono
<Dig> jester-, nella barra degli indirizzi del  browser http://localhost:631    ?
<jester-> Dig: prova a dirlo a voce a vedere che succede
<Dig> jester-, non è successo niente. provo a chiederglielo per favore :P
<Dig> jester-, mi rimane la pagine del browser bianca
<jester-> Dig: dal pc dove è collegata la printer
<glpiana> Dig, controlla che cups sia avviato
<michbet> Ho dato uno sguardo alle guide, grazie ancora a tutti, penso di tentare la versione live da CD o USB, la versione di OS è sempre la stessa? Paticamente quella standar 12.04.1 LST - Italiano?
<glpiana> michbet, la versione è quella ma per l'italiano devi installare poi i pacchetti per la lingua, cosa che puoi fare sulla usb e non sul cd ovviamente. con una usb capiente puoi anche tenere aggironato il sistema
<michbet> Grazie mille per tutta l'assistenza. Provo a procedere ed eventualmente vi disturbo dinuovo ;-) .+ù
<Ame79> con ubuntu come si installano le applicazioni scaricate?
<glpiana> Ame79, dipende da che tipo di pacchetti hai scaricato
<Ame79> ad esempio se io scarico mozilla la versione linux
<glpiana> Ame79, su ubuntu, firefox è già installato
<jester-> di serie
<Ame79> s lo so ma  non ha l'account per mantenere sincronizzati i segnalibri
<Ame79> e poi perchè è in inglese?
<glpiana> Ame79, perchè non hai installato completamente la lingua italiana, cosa che puoi fare dalle impostazioni di ubuntu
<Ame79> ok, ma è possibile utilizzare l'ultima versione firefox?
<glpiana> !info  firefox
<ubot-it> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 15.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 19340 kB, installed size 40151 kB
<glpiana> Ame79, questa è quella ufficialmente supportata
<Ame79> ok, e per modificare la libgua di firefox?
<glpiana> Ame79, è possibile usare quella scaricata dal sito di mozilla, ma non è argomento di questo canale
<glpiana> Ame79, per la lingua ti ho risposto prima
<Ame79> ho provato ma è gia installata la lingua italiana
<Ame79> però firfox è in inglese
<glpiana> Ame79, allora in firefox vai su tools --> add-ons -> languages e abilita l'italiano
<Ame79> grazie
<Ame79> dice che è incompatibile con firefox 11
<glpiana> Ame79, 11? che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Ame79> precise desktop 64 , l'ultima
<glpiana> Ame79, dovresti avere la 15 allora. è aggiornato il sistema?
<Ame79> sta facendo degli aggiornamenti ma nn so se c'è anche questo, l'ho appena installato uuntu
<glpiana> Ame79, allora ne riparliamo dopo che hai finito di aggironare e hai riavviato il sistema
<SAngeli> ho installato ubuntu server con lingua in italiano. al terminale ricevo messaggi simili a questi non contiene né una tabella con credo un errato encoding. Come facci a personalizzare per l'intero server la lingua italiana così da avere gli accenti correttamente visualizzati?
<SAngeli> credo sia una questione di LANG
<Ame79> si risolto
<glpiana> !ubuntuitaliano | SAngeli
<ubot-it> SAngeli: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<SAngeli> glpiana, questi link non vanno bene in quanto no uso un desktop ma server senza alcuna interfaccia grafica
<SAngeli> dovrebbe essere il problema relativo al language pack italiano che devo sapere se è instalalto e se il server configurato correttamente ma non sono capace a fare questo.
<SAngeli> sto cercando su Internet ne frattempo che qualche utente mi suggerisca una soluzione.
<glpiana> SAngeli, nella guida che ti ho indicato sono elencati i pacchetti da installare. li avresti visti se non ti fossi fermato subito ;)
<SAngeli> language-pack-it  e language-pack-it-base sono già installati
<glpiana> SAngeli, comunque, rileggendo il messaggio in cui indichi il tuo problema, la localizzazione e i simboli che ti appaiono non sono cose collegate
<SAngeli> ok.
<SAngeli> cosa devo quindi fare?
<glpiana> SAngeli, hai messo mano a qualche file?
<SAngeli> ho già provato in ~/.profile a scriverci dentro: LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"
<SAngeli>  LANGUAGE="it_IT:it" ma non funge
<SAngeli> no
<glpiana> -.-
<SAngeli> glpiana, io ho semplicemente installato il server e basta
<SAngeli> devo iniziare a configurare mdadm
<glpiana> SAngeli, se hai messo mano a .profile la risposta alla mia domanda è sì, non no
<glpiana> SAngeli, hai aggiornato il sistema dopo l'installazione?
<SAngeli> si ho messo mano dopo che non funzionano gli accenti. Ho poi rimosso quanto aggiunto e quindi riportato a come prima il fie
<SAngeli> aggiornato che significa, rebbot?
<SAngeli> reboot?
<glpiana> SAngeli, no, apt-get update   seguito da apt-get dist-upgrade
<SAngeli> no, non lo ho fatto.
<SAngeli> non lo sapevo
<glpiana> SAngeli, fallo, poi riavvia e poi vediamo il contenuto di .profile
<glpiana> a più tardi
<SAngeli> a questo punto che faccio? Edito il file ~/.profile, aggiungo il contenuto LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"
<SAngeli>  LANGUAGE="it_IT:it" poi aggiorno il sistema? mi confermi così che procedo
<SAngeli> glpiana,
<SAngeli> glpiana, quanto mi hai chiesto di fare non funziona.
<SAngeli> ottengo dagli aggiornamenti: 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<glpiana> SAngeli, vuol dire che il tuo sistema è aggiornato. ma magari vediamo l'output di apt-get update
<glpiana> SAngeli, installa il  pacchetto pastebinit e poi dai: apt-get update | pastebinit
<Ame79> come apro la finestra del terminale?
<glpiana> Ame79, cliccando sull'icona in alto a sinistra della barra laterale e scrivendo term, oppure premendo il tasto della mandierina sulla tastiera e scrivendo term, oppure premendo ctrl+T
<glpiana> *bandierina
<hurry> ciao ragazzi, ho un server con ubuntu server è possibile affiancarci ubuntu?
<glpiana> hurry, intendi la versione desktop?
<hurry> si
<hurry> e poi decidere quale avviare
<glpiana> hurry, è possibile. durante l'installazione glielo fai affiancare
<glpiana> !installazione | hurry
<ubot-it> hurry: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<hurry> perche sono alla schermata dela partizione e ho paura di sovrascrivere il server
<glpiana> hurry, se hai paura non fare il partizionamento manuale e lasciaglielo affiancare in automatico. è una delle opzioni che ti da
<hurry> se io faccio installa ubuntu mi dice che non ha trovato nessun sistema operativo
<glpiana> e vede il disco vuoto? o non vede proprio il disco?
<hurry> vede il disco vuoto
<glpiana> hurry, se hai sopra ubuntu server installato non può vedere il disco vuoto. a meno di qualche configurazione particolare del disco stesso
<hurry> mm ext2 forse è quello il server?
<glpiana> possibile. ma se non lo sai tu che lo hai installato...
<hurry> dimensione 254 utilizzato 43 mb...forse è quello
<hurry> http://hostimage.webjapt.com/?v=zzztht.jpg
<glpiana> hurry, 254 mega? no no, non penso proprio che sia lui
<hurry> glpiana: e allora non me lo "riconosce"
<glpiana> hurry, non è che avevi fatto roba criptata o robaccia del genere?
<hurry> no semplice server
<glpiana> hurry, tu ora sei su un altro pc, vero?
<hurry> si
<hurry> ho il server su un altro schermo
<glpiana> hurry, interrompi l'installazione e avvia il server
<hurry> ok
<glpiana> hurry, dimmi quando lo hai avviato
<hurry> ok thanks
<hurry> ho fatot esci ora ho linterfaccia grafica di ubuntu
<Guest24160> Salve a tutti: volevo fare una sorpresa a mio fratello minore facendoli trovare un gioco su pcsx in ubuntu; ma purtroppo ho problemi e non salva.. qualcuno ha avuto a che fare con pcsx e le memori card virtuali?
<hurry> penso che abbia avviato da Cd
<glpiana> hurry, quando riesci ad avviare dal server senza il cd dentro dimmelo
<glpiana> Guest24160, pcsx sarebbe?
<Guest24160> l'emulatore playstation (assolutamente legale)
<glpiana> Guest24160, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/Pcsx2 hai seguito questa guida?
<Guest24160> Non è il 2
<Guest24160> ma pcsx installato da software center
<hurry> glpiana: sono dentro il server..appena puoi
<glpiana> Guest24160, se non riesci a usarlo correttamente prova con questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/Epsxe
<glpiana> hurry, è in rete il pc?
<hurry> si
<glpiana> hurry, installa il pacchetto pastebinit
<hurry> ok installato
<glpiana> hurry, ora scrivi: fdisk -l | pastebinit            e copi aqui l'indirizzo che ti viene dato come output
<hurry> mi dice il disco /dev/mapper mioutete-root non contiente una tabella delle partizioni valida
<glpiana> hurry, se ti dive quello vuol dire che hai un raid
<glpiana> hurry, per quello non viene riconosciuto. ma perchè quando prima te l'ho chiesto non me l'hai detto? avremmo risparmiato tempo in due
<hurry> sorry non sono troppo ferrato
<glpiana> hurry, ma lo hai installato tu questo server?
<hurry> si
<hurry> un pò di tempo fa
<glpiana> hurry, e vabbè ma te lo ricordi se hai fatto raid o meno
<hurry> mi ricordi che seguii delle guide, ma in particolare se ho fatto un raid o no, no non me lo ricordo
<hurry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1183413/
<glpiana> comuqnue hai un raid. e non so aiutarti per quanto riguarda l'installazione di ubuntu desktop al suo fianco
<Guest24160> se mente sto lanciando un binario mi dice "errore while reading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<glpiana> Guest24160, con che programma?
<hurry> glpiana: Grazie dell'aiuto
<Guest24160> epsxe
<WilliamUshuaia> ciao
<WilliamUshuaia> la piattaforma Steam avrà modo di funzionare su linux? Ubuntu?
<glpiana> Guest24160, è un po' una menata. bisogna recuperare dei vecchi pacchetti per poter mettere quelle librerie. è un gioco vecchio?
<Guest24160> non centra il gioco, è proprio epsx che non mi parte
<WilliamUshuaia> la piattaforma Steam avrà modo di funzionare su linux? Ubuntu?
<Guest24160> ho trovato un forum che ne parla, provo a vedere li un attimo
<glpiana> Guest24160, sì ho visto. è troppo vecchio sto software
<glpiana> !repeat | WilliamUshuaia
<ubot-it> WilliamUshuaia: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Guest24160> bah è una faccenda incasinata, preferisco cercare di mettere a posto pcsx
<raffaele81> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> Guest24160, e con pcsx che problema hai di preciso?
<raffaele81> premetto che sono nuovo quindi se sbaglio qualcosa scusate in anticipo
<Guest24160> Vado a salvare e tadaaaam "error while reading memory card". Il gioco è un iso e non ha nessunissimo problema, in quanto funziona perfettamente
<raffaele81> avrei bisogno di aiuto a chi posoo rivolgermi?
<glpiana> Guest24160, se prima di avviare il gioco configuri la memory card che ti dice?
<glpiana> !aiuto | raffaele81
<ubot-it> raffaele81: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<raffaele81> problema con riconoscimento wirless su sistema operativo ubuntu 12.0
<glpiana> raffaele81, scheda interna o usb?
<raffaele81> scheda interna
<glpiana> raffaele81, il pc in questione è quello da cui scrivi ora?
<raffaele81> si
<glpiana> raffaele81, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> !paste | raffaele81
<ubot-it> raffaele81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicotano> help
<raffaele81> non ho capito nulla di cosa devo fare su pastebin?
<glpiana> raffaele81, copiare l'output del comando che ti ho scritto prima
<raffaele81> quale output?
<glpiana> <glpiana> raffaele81, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<raffaele81> il problema che io ora ho dovuto installare anche windows su questo computer per poter trovare il problema
<glpiana> raffaele81, quindi ora sei connesso da windows?
<raffaele81> si altrimenti su ubuntu non avrei connessione
<glpiana> raffaele81, collegato col cavo
<glpiana> *collegati
<raffaele81> no wirless
<glpiana> appunto, collegati col cavo e vieni qui con ubuntu
<raffaele81> non ho un cavo sono su una rete non protetta
<glpiana> la vedo dura allora. vediamo di fare qualcosa comunque
<glpiana> raffaele81, avvia in ubuntu, scrivi. lspci   in un terminale, individua la riga relativa alla scheda wireless e copiatela. poi torna qui e scrivicela
<raffaele81> ti spiego cosa ho gia fatto perchè ho gia il nome della scheda
<glpiana> raffaele81, allora comincia col dirmi semplicemente che scheda è
<raffaele81> network controller :broadcom corporation bcm4311 802,11 b/g wlan(rev 01)
<glpiana> raffaele81, oki, aspetta che ti posto le operazioni da fare
<glpiana> raffaele81, hai la 32 bit o la 64 bit?
<raffaele81> 32 bit
<glpiana> raffaele81, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1183467/
<raffaele81> ok provo e ti faccio sapere grazie
<giordano> salve a tutti ho scaricato un tema da xfce-look ma non so come installarlo, mi potreste aiutare? grazie
<giordano> il sito è questo http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Win2-7%28Pixmap%29?content=118227
<nicotano> giordano, in linea di massima lo devi copiare nella tua home/.themes
<nicotano> e poi lo installi dal gestore delle impostazioni>> aspetto
<remix_tj> giordano: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes#how_to_install_new_themes
<mapreri> ciao a tutti :)
<SAngeli_> giordano, è in linea?
<giordano> si
<SAngeli_> giordano, io non ho risolto nulla con quanto suggeritomi. Torno subito
<giordano> ok
<SAngeli_> eccomi, chiedo scusa. giordano mi sono sbagliato utente. è glpiana che cercavo
<SAngeli_> glpiana, è in linea?
<glpiana> SAngeli_, sì
<SAngeli_> buon pomeriggio glpiana
<glpiana> SAngeli_, ti ho chiesto l'output di apt-get update visto che non ti dava aggironamenti, leggi sopra
<SAngeli_> si, adesso li fornisco, un secondo
<SAngeli_> glpiana, eccolo: http://pastebin.com/Ffbntztk
<glpiana> SAngeli_, mostrami su pastebin il contenuto di .profile
<SAngeli_> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/rbfWkrNi
<glpiana> SAngeli_, puoi mostrarmi, sempre su pastebin, un esempio di simboli sbagliati?
<SAngeli_> certamente. Devo riprodurre un errore.
<SAngeli_> un momento
<SAngeli_> questo è un esempio che ho messo nel post iniziale di questo chat: non contiene né una tabella
<glpiana> SAngeli_, ottenuto come?
<SAngeli_> dopo l'esecuzione di un comando.
<glpiana> SAngeli_, appunto, quale?
<SAngeli_> non mi ricordo.
<SAngeli_> glpiana, questo lo puoi vedere. http://pastebin.com/fwMzn37D
<SAngeli_> quando volutamente scrivo un comando errato mi da questo errore.
<SAngeli_> stranamente questi caratteri e messaggio di errore appaiono solo in terminale. se eseguo lo stesso comando localmente sul server non ottengo la stessa cosa ma neanche alcuna lettera accentata
<SAngeli_> utilizzo Putty.
<glpiana> al di là dei simboli, non è un bell'output. scrivi nel emrinale: dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> SAngeli_:  ma che distro hai che è cosi educata
<SAngeli_> potrebbe venirne dal programma Putty?
<glpiana> SAngeli_, aahhhh, e dillo che usi putty
<SAngeli_> è l'unico programma che conosco gratuito per telnet in ssh
<glpiana> SAngeli_, controlla le configurazioni di putty, non c0entra nulla con la tua installazione sta roba
<SAngeli_> che dovrei controllare glpiana in putty?
<SAngeli_> avete un'alternativa migliore di putty, sempre gratuita e che mi faccia vedere anche i colori nei caratteri?
<glpiana> SAngeli_, no, non ne ho idea e non so dirti cosa controllare con putty. ma non essendo un problema del server ti rimando ad altri canali
<SAngeli_> che mi consigli come programma terminale?
<glpiana> SAngeli_, per windows?
<SAngeli_> si
<glpiana> non ne ho idea, non lo uso
<SAngeli_> :-(
<SAngeli_> il caso non lo ho risolto comunque grazie lostesso
<SAngeli_> saluti e buon proseguimento
<raffaele81> glpiana
<glpiana> raffaele81, dimmi
<raffaele81> ho provato con la procedura che mi hai dato e mi da degli errori se vuoi ti dico quale errore mi da
<glpiana> raffaele81, certo, dimmi
<glpiana> !paste | raffaele81
<ubot-it> raffaele81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<raffaele81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1183592/
<glpiana> raffaele81, sì, colpa mia: sostituisci con: sudo dpkg -i b43-fwcutter_015-9_i386.deb
<glpiana> e poi procedi
<glpiana> raffaele81, hai capito che intendo?
<thebest> salve a tutti!vorrei scaricare l emulatore wii sul mio ubuntu 12.04 ho provato sul software center ma non c e!che devo fare?grazie in anticipo!
<mibofra> ciao: piccola domanda , hai i giochi originali ?
<thebest> si
<mibofra> ok
<raffaele81> devo cambiare sudo dpkg -i b43-fwcutter
<thebest> come devo fare?
<raffaele81> con quello nuovo
<mibofra> hai cercato dolphin su sourceforge.net ?
<mibofra> c'è il deb da installare :D .
<thebest> no
<thebest> non c e
<mibofra> vedi li, anche con una ricerca su google andrai a parare lì
<thebest> grazie
<master_> ciao a tutti!da poco ho scaricato il gioco 4story aprendolo con wine ma mi dice che devo installare hackshield for online games!come fare?
<fabio_cc> !chat | master_
<ubot-it> master_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<master_> si?
<mibofra> non tutti i giochi vengono eseguiti correttamente su wine, vedi la lista di compatibilità, la trovi anche cercando :D .
<Dig> salve tra ubuntu 11.10 e ubuntu 12.04 cambia qualcosa in samba???
<mibofra> dici come metodo di connessione, utilizzo , configurazione ... ?
<Dig> mibofra, si, cambia qualcosa?
<mibofra> no, vai tranquillo :D .
<Dig> mibofra, ho una stampante in rete che funziona con più pc ma con uno mi chiede di autenticarmi
<jester-> Dig: cine che os
<jester-> con
<mibofra> scusa, vedevo una cosa, dicevo è usb o di rete ?
<Dig> jester-, il pc con la stampante attaccata col cavo 12.04, il cliente con cui la stampante funziona via wifi 11.04, il nuovo pc 12.04
<mibofra> configurato samba sul nuovo pc ?
<Dig> jester-, stamattina mi chiedevi cosa vedo dal browser se vado in localhost:631 nel pc con la stampante niente
<Dig> mibofra, si le cartelle e i file sono condivisi
<mibofra> provato a fare la ricerca automatica della stampante di rete ?
<jester-> Dig: devi farlo sul pc nel quale è collgata e installata la stampante
<Dig> e smbtree mi da questo  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1183788/
<jester-> Dig: installa system-config-samba e controlla che non sia settata una pass
<mibofra> provato a condividere la stampante di rete usando l'interfaccia avanzata di system-config-printer ?
<Dig> la stampante viene vista.  ho provato con system-config-printer
<mibofra> Dig: ottimo toll system-config-samba , prova con quello
<Dig> jester-, ricontrollo subito ma non ci dovrebbe essere
<mibofra> Dig: ma è una multifunzione (stampante + scanner ) ?
<jester-> Dig: anche sul pc della stampnate che sia abilitato l'user e fa connettere cani a porci
<mibofra> sarebbe interessante vedere se xsane prende lo scanner di rete
<Dig> mibofra, è una epson aculaser C1100. non è multifunzione
<jester-> mibofra: a me lo pia ma la printer è in eth
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> jester- : io ho una epson stylus in wifi
<jester-> mibofra: la installi e va
<jester-> sempre che xsane abbia il drivero
<jester-> a  me la h9 4500 va tutto con hplip-gui
<mibofra> jester- : è funzionante da un pezzo :D , scanner compreso :) .
<jester-> uno dei pochi driver forse meglio che quello suo winzoz
<Dig> jester-, pare che ce l'ho fatta
<mibofra> Dig: cos'era ?
<Dig> mibofra, invece di metterla via samba ho digitato il percorso preciso (copiato dall'altro pc)
<mibofra> :D , la rete samba si usa solo con pc win :D .
<mibofra> mi fa piacere che tu abbia risolto :D .
<Dig> mibofra, spero che anche al riavvio funzioni. Devo mandare in pensione un vecchio PC che andava avanti a furia di script di jester-
<mibofra> se hai salvato le impostazioni :D .
<Dig> mibofra, ok, funge. Non capirò perché con samba non è abbia voluto sapere. Ora devo sbattere il bios che non mi carica la tastiera e per oggi chiudo qui
<sage79_> salve. come vedo i programmi in avvio automatico?
<jester-> sage79_: preferenze-->programmi avvio
<sage79_> uso gnome shell, non trovo preferenze
<jester-> digitare programmi nella ricerca?
<sage79_> trovato , era sotto amministrazione di sistema, un altra cosa, non vedo piu l'iconcina della batteria come la ripristino?
<Dig> jester-, è preoccupante il fatto che localhost:631 non mi mostri niente nel pc con collegata la stampante?
<jester-> Dig: se installata dovrebbe vederla
<Dig> jester-, non mi esce niente. può essere che è per il modello della stampante? ho dovuto installare due file "esterni"
<jester-> Dig: l'importante è che funzi
<Dig> jester-, puoi giurarci
<sage79_> non ricordo piu come si blocca la barra in alto di gnome classic
<sage79_> sblocca
<Guest19826> so che non è il luogo più appropriato ma vi prego di non linciarmi... sto cercando una chatt di supporto per word press sapete se esiste?
<skricciolo1981> jester-  risolto
<skricciolo1981> XD
<mikefrom> buondi'
<jester-> skricciolo1981: non ricordo
<skricciolo1981> partito ubuntu dopo aggiornamento
<skricciolo1981> mi hai aiutato per 2 giorni,ricordi?
<mibofra> altro aggiornamento ? che hai fatto ?
<skricciolo1981> no reinst5allato solo ubu come da voi consigliato
<skricciolo1981> *reinstallato
<mibofra> perfetto :D .
<skricciolo1981> Grazie mibofra jester-
<jester-> skricciolo1981: era l'unia via
<skricciolo1981> ora per sistemarlo come era prima vado in chat?
<mibofra> hai solo reinstallato ? metti le applicazioni che avevi :D .
<skricciolo1981> come? mibofra
<skricciolo1981> no ho formattato anche scusa spiegato male
<mibofra> installandole una per una :D .
<mibofra> formattato  '
<mibofra> ?
<skricciolo1981> ma io vorrei sistemare varie cose tipo ff non è in ita
<mibofra> perché !!!!!!?
<skricciolo1981> perchè mi pare che venserdi solo reinstallando non andava
<mibofra> apri li language selector :D .
<mibofra> *il
<skricciolo1981> non  lo trovo
<skricciolo1981> ma parli di ff?
<mibofra> parlo di ubuntu
<skricciolo1981> supporto lingue?
<mibofra> yes :D .
<skricciolo1981> ubuntu è ita ff non è ita mi pare avevo installato qualche plugin...
<noguz> salve, sto provando ad installare ubuntu 12.04 sul portatile, ma appena parte l'installazione si spegne lo schermo, qualcuno sa come risolvere?
<mibofra> sistemi ubuntu in ita e anche ff :) .
<mibofra> noguz: f6 , nomodoset
<skricciolo1981> ok aperto mibofra
<mibofra> invio
<noguz> ok grazie mille
<mibofra> prego :D .
<mibofra> skricciolo: seleziona il supporto alla lingua italiana :D .
<skricciolo1981> gia c'è
<mibofra> supporto completo :D .
<mibofra> ed installalo :) .
<skricciolo1981> applica globalmente intendi? mibofra
<mibofra> yes :D .
<skricciolo1981> fatto ma ff è inglese
<mibofra> riavvia :D .
<Dig> mibofra, jester- grazie di tutto. alla prossima
<skricciolo1981> mibofra, non va
<mibofra> skricciolo: se cerchi c'è un estensione per la lingua italiana per ff :D.
<jester-> skricciolo1981: installa firefox-it e poi in tools attivi l'italico
<mibofra> jester-: da me lo switch l'ha fatto automaticamente
<skricciolo1981> come si installa jester- ?
<skricciolo1981> dai repo?
<jester-> mibofra: si dai repo
<skricciolo1981> nei repo non c'è ff-it jester-
<jester-> skricciolo1981: firefox
<skricciolo1981> non c'è jester-
<jester->  firefox-locale-it
<jester-> ma cercanod firefox lo vedresti
<skricciolo1981> se scrivo solo firefox non lo vedo jester-
<LennyLinux> skricciolo1981: ma usi ubuntu?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: swcenter è una ciofeca
<jester-> usa synaptic
<skricciolo1981> si 12.04 in unity
<skricciolo1981> sullle lingue di ff c'è ita ma dice che è incompatibile con ff
<skricciolo1981> ed è disabilitato
<mibofra> che versione di firefox usi ?
<skricciolo1981> installato ora non lo so
<skricciolo1981> 11.0
<jester-> skricciolo1981: sicuro che usi la 12.04?
<skricciolo1981> certo
<skricciolo1981> jester-,
<jester-> skricciolo1981: ff in it va
<mibofra> skicciolo: aggiorna firefox :D .
<skricciolo1981> pangolino
<mibofra> *skricciolo
<skricciolo1981> come mibofra ?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: fa vedere ls -la /usr/bin/firefox
<mibofra> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox"
<skricciolo1981> fabio@fabio-pc-ubuntu:~$  ls -la /usr/bin/firefox
<skricciolo1981> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 set  3 19:24 /usr/bin/firefox -> ../lib/firefox/firefox.sh
<skricciolo1981> fabio@fabio-pc-ubuntu:~$
<skricciolo1981> jester-,
<jester-> skricciolo1981: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox firefox-locale-it
<mibofra> jester- : invece io uso la nightly , ora non è che mi trovi male con l'inglese (ansi) ; ma il plug-in per la lingua italiana per la nightly non è mai andato
<mibofra> che ne pensi ?
<jester-> nightly=?
<mibofra> *anzi
<mibofra> jester-: vedo subito :D .
<jester-> mibofra: nightly sarebbe?
<mibofra> 18.0a1 , sarebbe la versione in via di sviluppo di firefox, la più aggiornata :D .
<jester-> mibofra: se beta nemmeno lo fanno il pacchetto it
<mibofra> jester-: esiste, ma almeno a me non va :D .
<mibofra> esiste proprio un estensione per la lingua italiana per ogni versione della nightly :D .
<mibofra> *un'
<mibofra> magari riprovo adesso ...
<skricciolo1981> riavvio solo ff?
<mibofra> si :D
<jester-> skricciolo1981: riavvia ff e in menu tools attiva l'ialtico
<skricciolo1981> ok grazie questo risolto
<Ame79> ciao, quando vado a vedere un video su youtube ogni volta che cambio video debbo reimpostare la modalita 5.1 altrimenti il sub nn funziona avete qualche soluzione?
<skricciolo1981> è gia ita senza andare in tools jester-
<skricciolo1981> ora aggiorno ff?
<jester-> bene
<skricciolo1981> mibofra, aggiorno ff con il tuo comando?
<mibofra> skricciolo: si, io vado a cena :D , ci sentiamo :) .
<skricciolo1981> ma ora dopo che finisce aggiornamento non è che rimette inglese?
<skricciolo1981> jester-,
<mibofra> no,
<skricciolo1981> ok grazie mibofra
<mibofra> il plug-in dovrebbe essere supportato, casomai lo aggiornerebbe lui :D , io vado mangiare adesso, ciao :D .
<skricciolo1981> grazie mibofra
<skricciolo1981> v 15.0 è giusto'
<skricciolo1981> ?
<skricciolo1981> jester-,  vorrei cambiare grafica un po dapertutto,iniziando con il grub che è lillipuziano
<hurry> mibofra: ciao, ho provato a fare la partizione con il live ( non so se ti ricordi di ieri ho un ubuntu server e vorrei affiancarci un ubuntu desktop ) solamente che il live di ubuntu non mi trova la partizione del disco..oggi un utente qui mi ha detto che ho Raid... facendo Fdisk -l ho questo risultato (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1183413/) sai aiutarmi? o qualche anima pia che ne sa :)
<gigio> ho bisogno di aiuto, qualcuno può darmelo?
<fabio_cc> !qualcunio | gigio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qualcunio'
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | gigio
<ubot-it> gigio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gigio> ok, ho installato lubuntu su una partizione da circa 12 gb con una partizione swap da 1 gb come la mia ram. il problema è che quando il computer si avvia non mi fa scegliere tra ubuntu e windows
<gigio> mi sono dimenticato di dire che carica windows automaticamente
<paolina> ciao
<paolina> a tutti
<paolina> qualcuno mi può insegnare ad installare i file tar.bz2
<paolina> devo installare un programma ma non so come si fa
<mibofra> ciao, i deb s'installano, i tar.bz2 solitamente si estraggono :D
<mibofra> che programma dovresti installare :) ?
<paolina> lmms-0.4.13.tar.bz2
<paolina> grazie dell'aiuto
<paolina> ma in generale non lo so fare
<paolina> per cui spesso rinuncio ad installare programmi che mi interessano
<paolina> ehehehhe
<mibofra> scusa, mi ero allontanato :D
<fabio_cc> !sorgenti | paolina
<ubot-it> paolina: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<mibofra> che sia un sorgente ?
<paolina> cioè?
<mibofra> che definizione estremista settata a ubot-it
<fabio_cc> !grub | gigio
<ubot-it> gigio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<mibofra> cioè : estrai l'archivio :D .
<fabio_cc> gigio, hai installato windows dopo ubuntu?
<hurry> mibofra: ciao ieri ti avevo domandato di affincare ubuntu desktop a un ubuntu server, ho incotrnato delle difficolta perche il live non mi trova la partizione...un utente oggi mi ha detto di avee Raid, ho fatto fdisk -l e ho questo dati http://paste.ubuntu.com/1183413/ sai mica se è possibile affincare il desktop senza perdere il server? Grazie
<paolina> si dovrei estrarlo
<gigio> fabio: no no windows è sul pc da 6 anni
<LennyLinux> mibofra: paolina penso convega prima trasformarlo in un file .deb e poi installarlo. Così è più semplice disinstallarlo poi
<paolina> oky e come faccio
<paolina> ???
<fabio_cc> gigio, ok comunque prova a seguire quel wiki
<mibofra> paolina: estrailo per adesso :D , hurry: ora guardo :D .
<paolina> sono na capra io
<mibofra> paolina: cliccaci sopra ;) .
<gigio> ora guardo grazie, nel caso non risolvessi mi rivedrai qui..xD
<fabio_cc> paolina, lmms sta già nei repository, installarlo das sorgenti è sconsigliato e non riguarda il supporto ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> fabio_cc: ognuno fa quello che vuole, e l'installazione di un programma su ubuntu per me è supporto :D .
<fabio_cc> !irc | mibofra
<ubot-it> mibofra: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<mibofra> fabio_cc: già lette da tempo :D .
<fabio_cc> mibofra, ok, però dovresti continuare ad aiutarla su #ubuntu-it-chat
<paolina> domanda è quali sarebbero gli argomenti di supporto?
<mibofra> paolina: ma mi sa che tu non vuoi compilare niente , giusto ? allora dai "sudo apt-get install lmms"
<mibofra> fabio_cc: con questo comando , ho finito di aiutare paolina qui, se vuole continueremo su #ubuntu-it-chat .
<fabio_cc> paolina, per quale motivo non dovresti installare la versione dei repository?
<fabio_cc> (di lmms)
<paolina> perchè se ho visto bene non è l'ultima versione
<paolina> perchè è la 4.10 e io vorrei la 4.13
<fabio_cc> paolina, c'è un motivo se non sempre è inclusa l'ultima versione, spesso motivi di stabilità del sistema
<fabio_cc> paolina, poi se proprio ci tieni a installare da sorgenti segui il seguente wiki:
<fabio_cc> !sorgenti
<ubot-it> compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<fabio_cc> puoi continuare a farti aiutare su #ubuntu-it-chat
<paolina> oky
<mibofra> paolina: se proprio vuoi , segui il wiki, e se hai problemi continuiamo su #ubunut-it-chat ok ?
<LennyLinux> meglio evitare installare da sorgente così
<LennyLinux> meglio creare il .deb
<LennyLinux> me lo hanno insegnato qui
<LennyLinux> a mie spese :D
<fabio_cc> !checkinstall | paolina
<ubot-it> paolina: checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Checkinstall
<fabio_cc> questo per creare il dev
<fabio_cc> *deb
<fabio_cc> adesso c'è proprio tutto l'occorrente :)
<mibofra> fabio_cc: deve sempre compilare prima i sorgenti :D
<fabio_cc> mibofra, si certo
<mibofra> hurry: scusa se non ti ho risposto prima: hai un  lvm, fai partire ubuntu da live e mi dici quando è ok :D .
<hurry> ciao
<hurry> tranquillo, faccio subito
<hurry> mibofra: sta caricando... è possibile dici affiancarlo?
<mibofra> hurry, avviata la live, apri gparted e fai una schermata , poi postala qui :D .
<hurry> http://hostimage.webjapt.com/?v=zzztht.jpg
<hurry> questa intendi?
<mibofra> veloce :D
<hurry> che l ho fatta oggi
<mibofra> ora vedo
<hurry> :)
<mibofra> hurry: mi servirebbe una schermata di gparted :) .
<hurry> da dove ci arrivo scusami :)
<hurry> clicco su prova ubuntu?
<mibofra> cerca editor di partizioni gparted
<mibofra> :D scusa, ma avevo postato per sbaglio la risposta su #ubuntu-it-chat :D .
<hurry> mmm forse sto sbagliando io ho messo ubuntu desktop nel Cd e ho avviato quello
<hurry> devo avere il cd di dparted?
<mibofra> dovevi avviare il live cd :) .
<hurry> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php questo dici
<mibofra> esatto, ma non lo devi scaricare, lo trovi nel cd live :) .
<hurry> ah e dove lo trovo? scusami
<gigio> non ho risolto il problema con il wiki che mi è stato linkato:(
<mibofra> sulla live c'è unity, se cerchi "editor di partizioni gparted" lo trovi :D .
<hurry> ma devo cliccare su prova ubuntu prima?
<mibofra> si :)
<gigio> mibofra il mio problema è ancora visibile?
<gigio> altrimenti lo riscrivo siccome mi sono disconnesso
<mibofra> gigio: per me no, sono entrato dopo, ma sul log si vedrà sicuro :D .
<gigio> mibofra: cioè posso ancora sperare che qualcuno capisca ciò di cui ho bisogno?xD
<mibofra> gigio: si :D, ma qual'era il tuo problema ?
<hurry> mibofra: scusami ma non riesco a trovarlo ....
<mibofra> *qual era
<gigio> ho installato lubuntu su una partizione separata da windows ma all'avvio parte direttamente windows senza fare domande:(
<mibofra> hurry: cerca gparted :D .
<mibofra> gigio : da lubuntu "sudo update-grub" e dovresti essere ok :)
<cesco> ciao
<gigio> mibofra: mi dice che non trova il comando
<mibofra> "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" ?
<LennyLinux> i primi 10 min del nuovo metal gear http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5IVOs5Pxh8&feature=player_embedded
<LennyLinux> paura
<cesco> sapete consigliarmi un programma simile a Ultracopier?per velocizzare lo spostamento di files su dispositivi usb?
<gigio> mibofra: errore: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<mibofra> LennyLinux: sbagliato canale ;) ?
<mibofra> cesco , da terminale "cp /posizione/file/ /nuova/posizione" :D .
<cesco> eheheh
<cesco> mi serve qualcosa per velocizzare
<LennyLinux> sì
<mibofra> gigio: sicuro che "sudo update-grub" non vada ?
<gigio> mibofra: si mi da lo stesso errorre :(
<mibofra> gigio: dai "sudo apt-get install grub-pc"
<mibofra> dopo un riavvio dovrebbe essere tutto ok , ma sicuro che win c'è ?
<gigio> si si!
<mibofra> gigio: dai quel comando e prova un riavvio :) .
<gigio> ora mi dice questo:Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto grub-pc è già alla versione più recente. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<gigio> cosa dovrebbe succedere al riavvio?
<hurry> mibofra: http://hostimage.webjapt.com/images/img2128cop.jpg
<mibofra> cesco: più veloce di così :D , puoi anche dare "cp /percorso/files* /nuova/cartella" e copi tutti i file in una determinata posizione :D .
<mibofra> gigio : prova "sudo update-initramfs"
<mibofra> hurry: vedo
<cesco> mibofra intendo velocitare la velocità di trasferimento
<cesco> migliorare*
<mibofra> se togli la grafica che ti fa vedere a che punto è quanto pensi che ci impieghi :D ?
<gigio> mibofra: ora dice così : update-initramfs is disabled since running on read-only media
<mibofra> fai una prova e vedi come ti sembra :)
<cesco> ho già visto che mi va lento
<cesco> intorno 15mbps
<cesco> può andare di piu
<mibofra> cesco: non so, vedi una ricerca in rete , io vado più veloce però :D
<cesco> quanto?
<mibofra> gigio: ma il pc lavora da live o sistema installato ?
<cesco> ho visto che anche da sata3 a usb3 non mi supera i 35mbps
<gigio> live perchè il sistema non riesco ad aprirlo, o meglio apro solo win
<mibofra> cesco: certe volte anche di più di 80MB/s
<cesco> sata3?
<mibofra> gigio, sicuro che hai installato lubuntu ?
<cesco> a usb3?
<mibofra> cesco: da usb 2
<mibofra> :D :D
<cesco> ah ok
<gigio> ehehe me lo sono chiesto anche io e sono andato a vedere, si è installato :(
<mibofra> ma se dai "sudo blkid" cosa ti restituisce (postalo con ubuntu pastebin) ?
<mibofra> hurry: gparted da "!" su lvm, penso che non lo supporti , ma vedi che dice nei dettagli :)
<gigio> aspetta non sono sicuro di sapere come funziona pastebin
<mibofra> !paste | gigio
<ubot-it> gigio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gigio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1184346/
<gigio> così?
<mibofra> si :)
<mibofra> ora vedo :D
<gigio> vedi e provvedi? :D
<mibofra> dai "fsck /dev/sda6"
<mibofra> anzi "sudo fsck /dev/sda6"
<gigio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1184351/
<mibofra> ti avevo detto di usarlo con sudo :)
<gigio> dopo c'è anche il sudo
<gigio> avevo già fatto prima che tu dicessi
<gigio> xD
<mibofra> visto :D
<mibofra> ok, mi viene un dubbio :D
<gigio> dica:)
<mibofra> dai "sudo chroot /dev/sda6"
<gigio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1184357/
<mibofra> ops, vero , scusa "sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt" poi "sudo chroot /mnt"
<mibofra> ci sei ?
<gigio> si si
<mibofra> dovrebbe darti "#" alla fine :)
<gigio> yes!!
<gigio> anzi /#
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> aspetta due sec
<gigio> ok
<mibofra> due secondi che mi sposto :D
<gigio> tranquillo :)
<mibofra> ok
<gigio> cosa?XD
<mibofra> dai exit
<mibofra> ok ?
<gigio> scrivo exit?
<mibofra> si
<gigio> fatto
<mibofra> poi "    sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt"
<mibofra> no
<mibofra> aspetta
<gigio> ok no
<mibofra> " sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev"
<mibofra> ok
<gigio> non succede nulla
<mibofra> poi "    sudo mount --sys /dev /media/festa/sys"
<mibofra> no scusa "    sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys"
<gigio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1184375/
<gigio> ah ok
<mibofra> e poi "    sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc"
<gigio> fatto
<mibofra> ora dai "sudo chroot /mnt"
<mibofra> dovresti tornare con "#"
<gigio> fatto
<gigio> no:(
<gigio> si ora si
<mibofra> ah :D , ora dai "update-grub"
<mibofra> ce la fa ?
<gigio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1184383/
<mibofra> dai "exit" e poi ancora "exit" , riavvia senza cd e dovresti essere ok :D .
<gigio> ok grazie mille :)
<hurry> mibofra: si dice ch enn lo supporta....quindi dovrei formattare?
<gigio> mibofra: non va:(
<gigio> mi sa che dovrò rimanere con windows e basta :..(
<mibofra> hurry: si
<mibofra_> ehi  ci siete ancora ?
<mibofra> ok, così va meglio, dico siete ancora in linea gigi e hurry ?
<mibofra> ok, gigi non è più in linea :D, nel caso, ci sentiamo domani :D .
<MirKoz53> list
<MirKoz53> salve!
<MirKoz53> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<MirKoz53> grazie Ubot! è la prima volta che entro qui...
<MirKoz53> questa è la chat per parlare di Uuntu, vero?
<MirKoz53> c'è nessuno?!?
<dod> MirKoz53  benvenuto
<dod> niente da scaricare qui, niente link
<nannes> !irc | MirKoz53
<ubot-it> MirKoz53: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<MirKoz53> sì, grazie, ho capito!
<MirKoz53> vorrei sapere, a proposito di Java su Ubuntu: come si fa ad attivarlo?!? Grazie!
<MirKoz53> ho installato "Open JDK Java 7" ma non so farlo funzionare... :-(
<nannes> MirKoz53: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java#Oracle_Java
<nannes> MirKoz53: prima cancella Open JDK
<MirKoz53> grazie nannes! ora leggo!
<MirKoz53> ...è un po' difficile pe me, ma proverò...
<cesco> sapete consigliarmi un programma simile a Ultracopier?per velocizzare lo spostamento di files su dispositivi usb?
<MirKoz53> grazie e buonanotte! :-)
<tizbac> cesco, velocizzare in che senso?
<tizbac> cioè la velocità fisicamente è quella
<tizbac> non è come windows che va a pedali perché fa schifo
<tizbac> le pennette usb inoltre sono lente proprio
<tizbac> perché usano memoria flash di pessima qualità
<cesco> velocità usb in mbps
<cesco> non puo andarmi cosi piano
<tizbac> specialment in scrittura
<cesco> dai 12 ai 18mbps
<tizbac> di cosa ti lamenti
<tizbac> ?
<cesco> con hd sata3
<tizbac> ah è un hdd
<tizbac> ma è usb 3.0 ?
<cesco> da hd interno sata3
<cesco> ad hd usb
<cesco> 12mbps
<tizbac> potrebbe essere il chip del convertitore usb - ide/sata schifoso
<cesco> hdsata3 interno hd usb3 al max30mbps
<tizbac> oppure il disco usb che si sta rompendo
<cesco> è di maggio :\
<tizbac> non dice niente quello
<tizbac> fagli un controllo SMART
<cesco> uhm sarebbe?
<tizbac> è la diagnostica , cerca utilità disco sul menù applicazioni
<jester-> trasferisce in base alla velocità del bus,  sata ma su bus usb
<tizbac> oppure esegui palimpsest
<tizbac> jester-, ma perfino in usb2 40-50 mbyte al sec li fai sempre
<tizbac> ha qualcosa fallato/rotto
<jester-> e piu di tanto non passa, come se una damigiana mettessimo il collo di una bottiglia
<cesco> tizbac: ho eseguito palimpsest
<cesco> sono sul gestore dischi
<tizbac> se non te lo fa fare il controllo short offline
<tizbac> metti il disco dentro il pc
<tizbac> e riprova
<cesco> ma vado su dati smart?
<tizbac> si
<cesco> faccio un test corto?
<cesco> o ne faccio uno subito approfondito
<tizbac> fanne uno corto
<tizbac> vedi se ci sono errori multi zona
<cesco> ok
<tizbac> ed errori di lettura
<cesco> ha finito, ma non mi ha dato output
<cesco> tizbac: ha finito il test ma non mi ha nessun output
<tizbac> 0 errori?
<tizbac> e 0 errori multizona?
<cesco> mi linki il sito x lhost delle immagini x piacere?
<cesco> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<cesco> lol
<cesco> beh non sono caduto
<cesco> :)
<tizbac> imageshack
<tizbac> imageshack.us
<cesco> tizbac: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/schermatadel20120904002.png/
<tizbac> sembra ok
<tizbac> prova a fare sudo hdparm -tT [device]
<cesco> tizbac scusa per device cosa metto?
<tizbac> vedi sulla schermata principale di palimpsest
<tizbac> dovrebbe starci riportato /dev/sdX
<cesco> si
<cesco> ho provato
<tizbac> quando selezioni quel disco ovviamente
<cesco> ah cazz
<cesco> ah scusa avevo dimentico la prima /
<cesco> dev/sda1
<cesco>  Timing cached reads:   18680 MB in  2.00 seconds = 9348.30 MB/sec  Timing buffered disk reads:  94 MB in  0.74 seconds = 126.69 MB/sec
<tizbac> hai acceso il pc mentre era attaccato?
<tizbac> sennò è strano che ha preso sda
<cesco> in che senso?
<tizbac> il box esterno
<tizbac> era acceso prima del pc?
<cesco> ehm scusa non sto capendo
<tizbac> te hai acceso prima il box esterno e poi il pc?
<tizbac> sennò non ha senso sda
<cesco> per box esterno cosa intendi?
<tizbac> l'hard disk esterno
<cesco> era attacco credo
<cesco> può essere che era collegato
<tizbac> allora ok
<tizbac> basta che l'hai fatto su quello giusto
<cesco> scusa non capivo
<tizbac> se l'hai fatto su quello giusto
<tizbac> significa che è formattato con un filesystem schifoso
<tizbac> tipo NTFS
<cesco> aspetta scusa
<cesco> forse ho sbagliato
<cesco> misà che ho pingato lhard disk
<cesco> :\
<tizbac> ?
<cesco>  Timing cached reads:   18652 MB in  2.00 seconds = 9334.38 MB/sec  Timing buffered disk reads: 396 MB in  3.00 seconds = 131.94 MB/sec
<tizbac> eh a quella velocità ci arrivi o con usb 3.0 o con sata 2/3 interno
<tizbac> vedi se durante il test si accende la spia
<tizbac> di quello esterno
<cesco> i secondi dati che ti ho incollato pochi secondi fa
<cesco> sono riferiferiti ad sda, che è il vero hd interno
<cesco> prima avevo sbagliato
<tizbac> comunque entrambi stanno oltre i 100 mbyte/sec
<tizbac> quindi è un problema o di sola scrittura ( abbastanza raro) oppure il filesystem che fa schif
<cesco> e come mai tutte le periferiche usb che collego mi vanno piano?
<cesco> ne ho provate diverse
<cesco> anche un hd usb3
<cesco> esterno
<cesco> tizbac: ho provato anche a scaricare Ultracopier, che in teoria dovrebbe migliorare le prestazioni,ma non ho visto risultati
<cesco> tizbac: grazie di tutto
<cesco> riprovo domani
<cesco> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-04
<glpiana> ola
<ghigomatto> giorno a tutti
<ghigomatto> problema: ho installato su un portatile ubuntu 12.04 64 bit e successivamente, in dualboot, BT5.
<ghigomatto> purtroppo BT5 mi deve aver rimosso il grub di ubuntu, perché ora esso non siavvia più.
<ghigomatto> sapreste aiutarmi a risolvere senza re-installare tutto?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, per rimettere il grub di ubuntu ti basta seguire la guida del ripristino
<glpiana> !grub | ghigomatto
<ubot-it> ghigomatto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> ghigomatto, se incontri problemi o hai dubbi, chiedi pure. ma non penso ne avrai visto che usi BT5. sarai almeno almeno un acher :D
<ghigomatto> glpiana: hai notizie che questo possa accadere? non mi era mai accaduto....
<glpiana> ghigomatto, ogni volta che esegui l'installazione di un sistema linux, se non intervieni manualmente l'installer piazzerà il proprio boot loader
<glpiana> questo è il motivo per cui BT5 ha piazzato il suo, andando così a sostituire grub di ubuntu
<glpiana> è una cosa normale, è giusto che succeda questo
<ghigomatto> glpiana: certo, questo lo so. Ma non capisco perché il grub di BT5 mi permette di vedere i kernel di ubuntu, ma non di usarlo. in chroot mi sono connesso e la parte /boot era vuota, com'è possibile? ho perso i files...ti rendi conto?
<ghigomatto> è giusto che venga sostituito il grub, ma esso deve permettermi il boot anche dell'altro sistema!
<glpiana> ghigomatto, se grub di BT5 vede il kernel di ubutnu, /boot di ubuntu non può essere vuota
<ghigomatto> glpiana: invece si, questo è il guaio! e non ho fatto nulla di anomalo, ho impostato a -1 il valore del tempo di attesa prima di ottenere un boot automatico sul kernel specificato, ho scelto il kernel su cui avviare, e ho salvato il file, dando poi il comando update-grub.
<ghigomatto> glpiana: -1 significa che il menu d'avvio non conta più i secondi prima di partire da solo....
<ghigomatto> glpiana: intanto: ubuntu 12.04 usa grub2, vero?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, sei collegato qui con il pc in questione?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, sì, grub2
<ghigomatto> glpiana: no, è il portatile di un amico. mi ha chiesto di fargli questa configurazione, sinceramente mi aspettavo di ottenerla senza intoppi, l'ho fatta nel mio portatile....
<ghigomatto> glpiana: dei due link che mi hai postato mi servirà, eventualmente, solo quello relativo a grub2, BT5 cosa usa?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, e non hai modo di collegarti qui con quel pc?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: si, forse si, in fondo bt5 ha un desktop grafico e il browser....poi che facciamo?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, e poi apri un terminale e dai un paio di comandi e mi mostri gli output su pastebin
<ghigomatto> glpiana: allora è cosa che psso fare subito, dimmi pure.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<ghigomatto> ho il portatile a fianco....
<glpiana> !paste | ghigomatto
<ubot-it> ghigomatto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ghigomatto> glpiana: fdisk, spetta, ho partizionato ubuntu manualmente, mentre bt5 l'ho fatto andare da solo su spazio contiguo.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, dammi l'output del comando per cortesia, poi chiacchieriamo della cosa se vuoi :)
<ghigomatto> glpiana: spettami, arrivo col portatile...
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: ci sei?
<glpiana> sì
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: eccoti il paste del cmd fdisk:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1185187/
<raffaele81> ho un problema con il wifi ...ogni volta che accendo il sistema il wirless rimane spento e sono costretto ad accenderlo manualmente su terminal con il comando moddrop b43
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, ora su pastebin dammi l'output di: mount
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: per intenderci, la partizione /dev/sda6 (da circa 50 Gb) è la / della macchina ubuntu.
<glpiana> raffaele81, in un terminale scrivi: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<glpiana> !paste | raffaele81
<ubot-it> raffaele81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<raffaele81> scusate il comando e sudo mobprobe b43
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: ecco: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1185193/
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, ls /mnt/boot
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, poi spiegami perchè hai montato due volte /dev/sda6
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: l'ho fatto poco fa, per tentare di chrootarmi su ubuntu e rimediare....
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: ecco: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1185196/
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, comunque /boot non è vuota. ora, se vuoi ripristiniamo grub di ubuntu, però mi segui passo passo
<raffaele81> glpiana quindi con questo comando me lo ha configurato?
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: i files che vedi sono messi da me, a manina, da una versione di ubuntu identica a questa che non parte più, nell'ambiente che vedi non c'era più nulla....
<glpiana> raffaele81, no, quel comando ti da un output che io vorrei vedere
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: mi sono messo in key i files di un altra ubuntu 12.04 64 bit ed ho provato ...ma manca della roba, che mi ero dimenticato.
<raffaele81> ok l'output lo dato
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, allora fermiamoci un attimo. dimmi che altro hai fatto. hai magari creato tu la direcotry boot?
<glpiana> raffaele81, su pastebin per cortesia
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: no, la dir era già li, mi sono limitato a montarla su /mnt e farci chroot dentro. i files l'ho copiati quando mi sono accorto che era vuota.
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: cmq ti seguo, dimmi:
<raffaele81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1185200/
<glpiana> raffaele81, fai lo stesso con: cat /etc/modules
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, dammi l'output di ls /mnt   anzitutto
<raffaele81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1185202/
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1185201/
<glpiana> raffaele81, eddai, su. scrivi solo il comando, non parte della mia frase
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: che però è la root di bt5...
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, perchè dovrebbe essere la root di bt se in mnt hai montato sda6?
<raffaele81> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/1185203/
<glpiana> raffaele81, scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/modules
<glpiana> raffaele81, in fondo al file, in una nuova riga, scrivi: b43
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> raffaele81, dopodichè salva il file e chiudi gedit. al riavvio dovrebbe caricarti in automatico b43
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, no, spiega cosa intendevi
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: scusami, ma pensavo di dare il cmd su un file system relativo alla bt5.
<raffaele81> il file lo devo salvare in una qualsiasi cartella?
<glpiana> raffaele81, no, va solo slavato lì dov'è. file -> salva, non devi fare altro
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, vabbè. dimmi se oltre a sta roba dei file aggiunti a mano hai fatto altro
<glpiana> *salvato
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: no
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, vabbè, proviamo. ma non ti assicuro nulla perchè hai già smanazzato sul sistema e non so che gli hai fatto ;)
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, cominciamo con lo smontare /dev/sda6: umount /dev/sda6
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, poi dammi su pastebin l'output di: mount
<ghigomatto_> arrivo..
<raffaele81> glpiana vale lo stesso per gli altri programmi? come gnome shell?
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: è ancora motata su /media: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1185210/
<glpiana> raffaele81, non capisco a cosa ti riferisci
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, di nuovo: umount /dev/sda6
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, poi ricontrolla con mount
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: ok
<raffaele81> ieri avevo cambiato tema a ubuntu con un programma gnome shell oggi quando ho riacceso il computer era tornato tutto come era al principio
<glpiana> raffaele81, ma che c'entra questo con quello che stavamo facendo?
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: ecco, ora è smontato ubuntu. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1185212/
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, oki. su /dev/sda5 cos'hai?
<raffaele81> era per sapere se il fatto che non mantengono le impostazioni al riavvio del sistema e un problema simile a quello di prima
<glpiana> raffaele81, no. hai salvato quel file? hai riavviato il pc? si avvia la wifi adesso?
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: ho fatto una partizione per home di circa 400 Gb, poi la swap da 2 gb e la /boot da 200 mb, guardo un attimo
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, no lascia. se è la home va bene così. procediamo: mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: grazie, ok, ecco il risultato con verifica: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1185221/
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, scrivi: mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, poi scrivi: mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, infine scrivi: mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, dimmi quando hai dato i 3 comandi
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: ok, fatto, tutto ok.
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, ora scrivi: chroot /mnt
<raffaele81> glpiana ok tutto fatto grazie tante
<glpiana> raffaele81, se ora vuoi spiegare l'altro problema...
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1185223/
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, oki, fai il chroot /mnt
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: fatto.
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: fatto, eccoti il risultato:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1185228/
<raffaele81> si...ieri ho installato gnome shell che mi aveva cambiato aspetto al desktop...oggi al riavvio era dinuovo tutto come era prima di canbiare aspetto
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, scrivi: apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic
<glpiana> raffaele81, termina la sessione e al login scegli gnome invece di ubuntu
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: ho un problema con il traffico rete: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1185229/
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, vabbè, prova con: dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: sono su ethernet, con proxy aziendale, ubuntu trafficava, questabt5 no, sai mica perché?
<raffaele81> glpiana solo che io non ho messo il riconoscimento password
<glpiana> raffaele81, fa niente, fai come ti ho detto e vediamo se poi memorizza la scelta
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: sta macinando qualcosa.....
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, oki, dimmi quando termina e magari copia su pastebin quel che esce
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: ha finito, mi sembra ok: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1185231/
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, ora scrivi: grub-install /dev/sda
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, ti ricordo che stiamo rimettendo il grub di ubutnu al posto di quello di bt5
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: si, certo, ok, potrò riutilizzare ubuntu, vero?
<raffaele81_> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, è quello che stiamo cercando di fare :)
<glpiana> raffaele81_, e ora ti appare gnome shell?
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: si, lìavevevo capito, ma il dual con bt5 ci sarà ancora?
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1185233/
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, scrivi: update-grub2
<glpiana> ghigomatto_,  e poi fa vedere su pastebin
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: arrivo
<raffaele81_> glpiana si...scusa la mia ignoranza ma e sempre la stessa sessione o una nuova sessione?
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1185235/
<glpiana> raffaele81_, è una interfaccia diversa.
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, dammi l'output di mount
<raffaele81_> glpiana ok ma siccome avevo lasciato programmi aperti e ora sono chiusi pensavo fose una nuova sessione o se invece li chiudeva in automatico
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: arriva! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1185238/
<glpiana> raffaele81_, be se fai "termina sessione" termini la sesisone e con essa i programmi che stanno girando
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, scrivi: os-prober
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: scritto, ritorna al prompt dopo un attimo...
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: nessun output
<raffaele81_> glpiana: e vero scusa la domanda idiota
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, scrivi: cat /etc/issue
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: ok, risponde così: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, bah, non son convinto di sta cosa. intanto scrivi: exit
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: fatto.
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, scrivi cat /etc/issue
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: ora è bt5:, uscendo non sono più chroottato...BackTrack 5 R2 - Code Name Revolution 64 bit \n \l
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, scrivi: os-prober
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: ora ha risposto: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1185246/
<glpiana> scrivi: update-grub
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: lo dic a me?
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, sì
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: scusami, ma vedo che sei molto multitask... ;-)
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, al momento sei l'unico task in corso :D
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: sei mitico, sembra essere ok, sembra.... :http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1185247/
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, no spe, secondo me adesso se riavvii vedi solo ubuntu e non bt5
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, quello che ti ho fatto dare ora era per controllo
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, se reinstallassimo grub di bt allora li vedresti entrambi
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: si, capisco. dovrò dire a grub che esiste anche bt5...
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, ma vorrei vedere se parte ubutnu per il momento, per cui riavvia il pc e vediamo che succede, ma prima irspondi alla domanda: non è che su bt5 hai messo filesystem cifrato o robaccia simile?
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: no, assolutamente, bt5 è stata installata "accanto" ad ubuntu, e ho lasciato l'installazione di default.
<glpiana> oki, allora. riavvia e poi raccontami che è successo :)
<ghigomatto_> ora mi devo spostare sull'altro pc, per rimanere in chat...spetta...
<ghigomatto_> tu resti qui, vero?
<glpiana> sì
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ecco, ora sono sul pc ok. dal portatile di prima reboot e ti dico.
<ghigomatto> glpiana: sta riavviandosi...
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ok, due sole righe di grub, bt5 è sparita.
<glpiana> come immaginavo. ubuntu si avvia?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: si, ubuntu è "PERFETTO"...SEI STATO DAVVERO BRAVO, E TI RINGRAZIO. riusciamo a risolvere il dual boot?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, ci proviamo. apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo os-prober
<ghigomatto> glpiana: scusami, premettiamo un pò di cose, terminale su ubuntu, evidentemente....
<glpiana> ghigomatto, certo :)
<ghigomatto> spettami, dunque, che aggancio il canale da lì...
<ghigomatto> glpiana: sto arrivando da lì...
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: eccomi, sono sull'ubuntu in oggetto...
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, dai sudo os-prober    e metti su pastebin l'output
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: ecco: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1185259/
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, bene. ora scrivi: sudo update-grub
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, e metti su pastebin quel che esce
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1185263/
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, riavvia. dovresti vedere entrambi i sistemi ora
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: provo, spettami....intanto mi sposto verso l'altra chat sul pc fisso.
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ci sei?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, sempre
<ghigomatto> glpiana: no, nulla è cambiato, solo il menu ubuntu e basta.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, il menu ubuntu sarebbe?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, dovrebbe averti aggiunto una voce relativa a Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<ghigomatto> glpiana: si, identico al primo boot, quello di poco fa, per ottenere l'avvio di ubuntu.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, c'è la voce Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, visto che hai il pc di fianco, dimmi esattamente tutte le voci che vedi elencate in quel menu
<glpiana> o fagli una foto se vuoi :D
<glpiana> !image | ghigomatto
<ghigomatto> glpiana: arrivo, aveva già avviato, scusami.
<ubot-it> ghigomatto: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ghigomatto> glpiana: due opzioni solamente: Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-29-generic e quella sotto: identica ma in (recovery mode)
<glpiana> ghigomatto, memetest non c'è?
<glpiana> *memtest
<ghigomatto> glpiana: gnu grub versione 1.99-21ubuntu3.1
<ghigomatto> glpiana: no, nulla...
<glpiana> riapri un temrinale e scrivi nuovamente: sudo os-prober
<ghigomatto> glpiana: devo avviare ubuntu, spetta, è veloce, cmq...
<glpiana> no fermo
<ghigomatto> glpiana: gia fatto....
<ghigomatto> glpiana: che devo fare?
<glpiana> ah già che stavi guardando il menu di grub
<ghigomatto> riavvio?
<glpiana> scusa, avvia :)
<ghigomatto> glpiana: si, ero nel menu del grub all'avvio.
<ghigomatto> ok sono al terminale.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, oki, appena puoi nel temrinale dai: sudo os-prober
<ghigomatto> glpiana: l'output è: /dev/sda8:Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS (10.04):Ubuntu:linux
<glpiana> ghigomatto, oki, ora scrivi: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ghigomatto> spe, sto rientrando nel canale da lì...
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: ci sei?
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, sì
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: ecco: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1185272/
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, ora scrivi: update-grub
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1185274/
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, scrivi: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1185276/
<glpiana> ghigomatto_, riavvia il pc
<ghigomatto> glpiana: e ti dico che vedo, ok?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, sì
<ghigomatto> glpiana: sono sul fisso, ora.
<ghigomatto> riavvio.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, dovresti vedere 5 voci in totale
<ghigomatto> glpiana: dunque...
<ghigomatto> glpiana: forse ci siamo, ora si dovrebbe provare....ci sono le voci relative alla bt5 (su /dev/sda8) e provo a fare i due boot...
<glpiana> ghigomatto, oki, prova
<ghigomatto> glpiana: il boot di bt5 va, ora mi loggo per prova.
<ghigomatto> glpiana: spettacolo....
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> pausa caffè
<ghigomatto> glpiana: spetta, ora ti dico per ubuntu, e poi ti chiedo una cosina....
<ghigomatto> si, caffè...sicuro!
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ok, tutto ok. ora è perfetto. se volessi modificare il menu d'avvio, essendo ora "vigente" il grub di ubuntu, è da li che devo operare?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, sì
<ghigomatto> glpiana: di dove sei?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: grazie, sei stato perfetto.
<skricciolo1981> giorno
<skricciolo1981> ho formattato e reinstallato ubuntu 12.04 ieri ora tra i vari problemini il piu grave è che è lentissimo sul web da firefox alcuni siti ho mette un eternità a caricarli o non li carica proprio,pur avendo installato ADblock,mentre prima della reistallazione era una scheggia...c'è qualcosa che si puo controllare per risolvere?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, anzitutto vedi se da una sessione ospite il comportamento di firefox è lo stesso
<skricciolo1981> giorno glpiana
<skricciolo1981> cioè riavvio ed entro come ospite?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana,
<sonne> skricciolo1981, se il tuo firefox e' quello di default, senza estensioni/temi/preferito/chessoio
<sonne> allora forse e' un problema di dns, controlla le impostazioni di rete
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, no, clicchi sull'icona in alto a destra, quella che mostra il tuo nome utente, e scegli una sessione ospite
<skricciolo1981> glpiana, cosi è un razzo
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, allora resetta il tuo firefox e sei a posto. basta rinominare .mozilla nella tua home e poi riavviare firefox
<skricciolo1981> senza neanche Adbloc installato in ospite
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, magari prima esportati i segnalibri
<skricciolo1981> non serve lo settati ieri solo 3 per ora
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, allora lascia stare i segnalibri e soprattutto lascia stare add on inutili
<skricciolo1981> praticamente l OS è vergine ho solo installato skype
<skricciolo1981> ma prima della formattazione Adblock mai dato prob
<skricciolo1981> cmq non trovo il file glpiana
<skricciolo1981> percorso? glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, non è un file, è una directory. devi visualizzare i file nascosti
<skricciolo1981> ok trovata la directory,poi?gl
<skricciolo1981> glpiana,
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, la rinomini ti ho detto
<glpiana> o la cancelli
<glpiana> se non hai roba da recuperare cancellala
<skricciolo1981> glpiana,  fatto ma sempre piu veloc4e nella prova di prima
<skricciolo1981> boooooooo
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ne dubito. se lo hai chiuso, ha cancellato .mozilla e lo hai riaperto è esattamente come la prova di prima. il resto sono sensazioni
<skricciolo1981> ok
<skricciolo1981> sai dove si imposta per farlo aprire da google.it?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana,
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, come si è sempre fatto, da Modifica -> preferenze -> generale -> pagina iniziale
<skricciolo1981> perfect
<skricciolo1981> ora,come si cambia grafica al grub?adesso è lillipuziano prima era piu grande
<TaLaDo> -.-
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, editando /etc/default/grub. metti su pastebin il file
<glpiana> !paste | skricciolo1981
<ubot-it> skricciolo1981: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skricciolo1981> glpiana, da unity come si accede graficamente a quel file?8io prima usavo gnome-shell,ma probabilmente è stata la causa che ieri mi ha fatto formattare tutto)
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, apri un terminale e scrivi: cat /etc/default/grub
<skricciolo1981> fatto glpiana
<glpiana> io aspetto :)
<skricciolo1981> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1185332/  glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, che risoluzione vorresti avere per grub?
<skricciolo1981> leggibile
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, che risoluzione stai usando ora sul pc in grafica?
<skricciolo1981> 1280x960
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, mettiamo quella?
<skricciolo1981> x dir il vero vorrei diminuirla sul pc icone della dash troppo grandi
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> vuoi diminuire la risoluzione per diminuire le icone della dash? O.o
<TaLaDo> skricciolo1981, vai in aspetto e diminuisci
<glpiana> al massimo aumenti la risoluzione per diminuire le icone
<skricciolo1981> si lo so ma non va a toccare il grub pero
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, allora per favore stammi sul pezzo, non distrarti, altrimenti lasciamo perdere
<TaLaDo> skricciolo1981, ma non c'entra il grub con le icone
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, stiamo parlando di grub ora, non della dash
<skricciolo1981> si lo so
<skricciolo1981> rispondevo a talado
<glpiana> <skricciolo1981> x dir il vero vorrei diminuirla sul pc icone della dash troppo grandi
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, non rispondevi a TaLaDo
<TaLaDo> eh
<skricciolo1981> skricciolo1981, vai in aspetto e diminuisci
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, quini andiamo al sodo. proviamo 1280x960?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, oki, lasciamo perdere allora
<skricciolo1981> e questo lo so ma non si modifica il grub cosi facendo
<skricciolo1981> ok glpiana va bene quella
<glpiana> slgksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, vai alla riga: #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480              togli il # e la modifichi in: GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x960
<glpiana> salvi il file e dai: sudo update-grub
<TaLaDo> skricciolo1981, comunque io mi riferiro alle icone non al grub
<skricciolo1981> TaLaDo, oki
<skricciolo1981> glpiana, fatto riavvio e provo?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, sì. a dopo
<skricciolo1981> ma è normale che riavviando non passa per il grub?
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<skricciolo1981> non si spegne piu ora,se faccio arresta schermo nero 2 secondi poi finestra di log
<skricciolo1981> idem se faccio riavvia
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<nicotano> buongiorno
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, è andato a posto?
<skricciolo1981> no
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, spiega
<skricciolo1981> non si spegne piu pc dal tasto arresta
<skricciolo1981> non si spegne piu ora,se faccio arresta schermo nero 2 secondi poi finestra di log
<skricciolo1981> <skricciolo1981> idem se faccio riavvia
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, e che c'entra con la dimensione dei caratteri in grub?
<skricciolo1981> non ho visto il grub dato che non si spegne
<skricciolo1981> e se riavvio non passa per il grub
<glpiana> O.o
<skricciolo1981> in qualsiasi caso mi da finestra di log
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, la modifica che abbiamo fatto a /etc/default/grub in nessun modo tocca lo spegnimento del pc, tantomeno la visualizzazione o meno del menu di grub all'avvio
<skricciolo1981> so un po disperato non riesco ad avere un ubuntu soddisfacente come lo avevo prima della formattazione
<skricciolo1981> ieri sera lo spento dal tasto arresta
<skricciolo1981> oggi acceso e ho solo aperto xchat
<skricciolo1981> ieri formattato installato qualcosina piu i driver aggiuntivi nvidia
<skricciolo1981> tra le cose installate skype che ho preso il deb dal sito anche se era per un altra versione di ubuntu,ma per 64bit
<skricciolo1981> e vlc preso dai repo
<skricciolo1981> ora mi chiede di fare piu di 300 agg li faccio?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, avresti dovuto farli subito dopo l'installazione, prima di qualsiasi altra cosa
<glpiana> falli
<skricciolo1981> da terminale è meglio?
<glpiana> è uguale
<skricciolo1981> il problema è che l ultimo aggiornamento prima di formattare mi ha fottuto tutto,pero avevo gnome-shell
<skricciolo1981> ora sto provando ad abituarmi a unity
<skricciolo1981> glpiana, mentre sta aggiornando,e tornando al discorso della velocità web centra niente che nella sessione ospite non ci sono installati i driver aggiuntivi?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ragiona su quello che stai dicendo: i driver servono al sistema operativo. non sono installati per singolo utente
<skricciolo1981> ok
<skricciolo1981> glpiana, mi chiede qualcosa del grub
<skricciolo1981>  Una nuova versione del file di configurazione /etc/default/grub è      │
<skricciolo1981>    │ disponibile, ma la propria versione è stata modificata localmente.     │
<skricciolo1981>    │                                                                        │
<skricciolo1981>    │ Cosa si vuol fare del file di configurazione modificato grub?          │
<skricciolo1981>    │                                                                        │
<FloodBotIt1> skricciolo1981: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<skricciolo1981> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1185423/ glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, installa la versione del manutentore
<skricciolo1981> ok finito agg,provo a spegnere?gl
<skricciolo1981> glpiana,
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, riavvia
<skricciolo1981> il terminale mi da 9 pacchetti non aggiornati
<skricciolo1981> glpiana,
<skricciolo1981> dice che sono stati mantenuti alla versione attuale
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, allora scrivi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     e vediamo che ti dice
<skricciolo1981> hplip hplip-data libhpmud0 libsane-hpaio linux-generic linux-headers-generic
<skricciolo1981>   linux-image-generic printer-driver-hpcups printer-driver-hpijs
<skricciolo1981> questi glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, conferma allora
<skricciolo1981> non do il dist-ipgrade?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> non ci capiamo proprio io e te, vero? :D
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, allora scrivi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<skricciolo1981> sta aggiornando glpiana
<skricciolo1981> fatto,riavvio glpiana ?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana, niente non si spegne
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, hai riavviato?
<skricciolo1981> si ho pure provato a spegnere
<skricciolo1981> ma non va
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, hai riavviato e POI hai provato a spegnere?
<skricciolo1981> si glpiana
<glpiana> il tutto in meno di un minuto?
<skricciolo1981> si perche da 1 secondo schermata nera poi immediatamente schermata di log
<skricciolo1981> sia se spengo sia se riavvio
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, quindi non hai riavviato il sistema. nel terminale: sudo reboot
<skricciolo1981> glpiana, da terminale il riavvio funzia ma il grub sempre lillipuziano,dai tasti non funzia nè riavvio nè l'arresto
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, un minuto e torno
<hallino1> Giorno
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, che login manager utilizzi?
<skricciolo1981> ?cioe? glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, quando fai il login, hai lightdm o gdm o altro?
<skricciolo1981> questo non lo so è tutto di default del cd di ubuntu
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, scrivi in un terminale: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<skricciolo1981> fatto
<skricciolo1981> glpiana,
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, riavvia il pc
<skricciolo1981> da tasto ovviamente vero glpiana ?
<skricciolo1981> da tasto stavolta andato il riavvio glpiana
<skricciolo1981> non ho provato "arresta"
<glpiana> prova
<skricciolo1981> grub sempre lillipuziano pero glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, sì, poi quando torno da pranzo lo vediamo sto grub
<skricciolo1981> giorno jester-
<jester-> aiò skricciolo1981
<skricciolo1981> per la risoluzione agisco dall applicazine schermo o dal settaggio dell nvidia?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: se te lo permette fai da app schermo
<skricciolo1981> cioè scusate applicazione "monitor"
<skricciolo1981> ok cosi mi garba grazie jester-
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, hai risolto con grub?
<skricciolo1981> no glpiana
<skricciolo1981> con i tasti si glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, alla riga #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480   togli il cancelletto
<glpiana> poi salva e dai sudo update-grub
<skricciolo1981> fatto glpiana
<glpiana> riavvia
<glpiana> drdran_cibbo, puoi per cortesia evitare di cambiare nick in questo canale? grazie
<drdran_cibbo> glpiana, ok mi dispiace se ho arrecato fastidio
<skricciolo1981> glpiana, piu che perfetto tornato come era prima della formattazione di ieri XD
<glpiana> ok
<skricciolo1981> altra cosa ma non so se è questo il posto giusto
<skricciolo1981> quando accendo pc va in ricerca di device e dice di aspettare e poi dice nessun device trovato(ovviamente tutto in inglese)non si puo eliminare questa ricerca per velocizzare l'accensione o l'avvio?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, questo prima o dopo grub?
<skricciolo1981> primissima
<skricciolo1981> appena acceso
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, non è il canale giusto allora :)
<skricciolo1981> appunto
<skricciolo1981> XD
<skricciolo1981> e scusa glpiana un canale relativo?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, non ne ho idea. posso solo dirti di non chiederlo qui e al massimo di provare su #ubuntu-it-chat . per tutto il resto c'è google
<tonix> ciao
<tonix> avrei bisogno di un informazione
<glpiana> chiedi se riguarda ubuntu
<skricciolo1981> glpiana, dei due driver aggiuntivi che mi propone per la scheda grafica qual'è consigliato di installare,o non c'è una regola?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, se ne mostra più di uno, uno sarà raccomandato
<tonix> ho un pc su cui ho installato windows ma voglio formattarlo per installare ubuntu su di esso è montato un processore adm athlton xp 2000 da 1.66 ghz con una ram da 700 mb quale ubuntu mi consigliate ? il pc è molto vecchio
<glpiana> tonix, lubuntu oppure xubuntu
<skricciolo1981> ok glpiana capito
<tonix> ok grazie
<skricciolo1981> glpiana, continua ad avere una mostruosa lentezza nel web
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, mentre da guest session va veloce?
<skricciolo1981> adesso un po meno meloce di prima la sessione ospite ma sempre piu veloce della mia sessione
<pitzalone> ciao. mi serve un monitor di rete che mi faccia il conto di quanti byte consumo. possibilmente che rimanga sulla barra di unix
<Virunga> la domanda quale sarebbe? :D
<pitzalone> Virunga: dovrei controllare i consumi di rete
<pitzalone> Virunga: quanto scarico e carico
<Virunga> ok
<pitzalone> Virunga: praticamente se vado su monitor di rete....vedo quelo che mi serve, peroò vorrei che fosse a vista sulla barra e po controllare i consumi della settimana, mese o anno
<pitzalone> Virunga: consigli
<Virunga> cercare su google
<skricciolo1981> adesso un po meno meloce di prima la sessione ospite ma sempre piu veloce della mia sessione
<skricciolo1981> glpiana,
<skricciolo1981> a sto punto probabile sia problemi connessione?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, direi di no trattandosi della stessa connessione
<glpiana> avevi chiuso firefox prima di rimuovere o rinominare .mozilla?
<skricciolo1981> si si
<skricciolo1981> dico una stupidaggine:il flash non aggiornato?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, è lo stesso flash della sessione  ospite
<skricciolo1981> appunto
<glpiana> appunto cosa?
<skricciolo1981> stupidaggine
<nik> ciao
<Guest67500> do 3 hard disk collegati , il primo col sistema operativo e altri 2 , gli altri 2 non mi escono nell'esplorer
<Guest67500> come faccio?
<Guest67500> mi leggete?
<Menphis> facendo un netstat,pur non avendo niente aperto ottengo una connessione a :   77.67.21.56:http        ESTABLISHED
<nicotano> salve
<stevr1it> salve a tutti, ho dei problemini con java per il web, sia con chrome che firefox mi da problemi e ho visto che ho parecchie cose installate che magari non vanno bene, mi date un mano a fare pulizia???
<stevr1it> nessuno a darmi un suggerimento per java e firefox su ubuntu?
<jester-> stevr1it: hai installaot le open?
<stevr1it> jester-, non lo so,
<stevr1it> jester-, credo di aver un po di casino sopra, ho visto una versione ice uno 6 e 7
<jester-> stevr1it: dpkg -l | grep java
<jester-> stevr1it: dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<stevr1it> Jester ok
<jester-> stevr1it: dpkg -l | grep jdk
<stevr1it> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1185835/
<stevr1it> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1185839/
<stevr1it> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1185843/
<stevr1it> fatto
<jester-> stevr1it: hai le open e non dapperutto funzano dovresti togliere tutta la roba icedtea e jdk e installare le jvm sun
<paolino> prova..
<jester-> vai sul sito o c'è un ppa che funza in giro
<sonne> paolino, ti leggiamo
<stevr1it> jester-, coem le installo le jvm sun mi dai un comando?
<sonne> le jvm sun sono il male...
<sonne> dovresti evitare se puoi
<jester-> stevr1it: devi andare sul sito sun
<stevr1it> ok
<jester-> li c'è come fare visto che andavano cosi bene che le hanno tolte dai repo
<sonne> stevr1it, secondo me il problema e' che ne hai troppe
<stevr1it> jester-,  non so
<sonne> dovresti piallare tutta quella roba e installare una jdk sola e un icedtea solo
<stevr1it> sonne,  ora vedo
<stevr1it> sonne, ora provo con una jdk sola, la 7 o la 6? ho ubuntu 12.04
<sonne> io ti direi 6
<sonne> anche se io uso la 7
<sonne> ma non uso molto java su internet
<sonne> probabilmente hai meno problemi con la 6
<stevr1it> sonne, provo vediamo se va
<sonne> ok
<stevr1it> sonne, niente non va,,,
<stevr1it> sonne, provo a riavviare firefox
<stingher> salve a tutti
<stingher> ho appena installato ubuntu sul mio eeepc 1000H
<sin> hola!non riesco ad aggiornare il mio note.la versione di ubuntu è 11.10
<stevr1it> sonne, nulla di nulla. mnnaggia
<mibofra> sin: ti conviene un'installazione pulita
<sin> cioè?
<mibofra> stinger: che problema hai ad installare ubuntu :D ?
<mibofra> sin: un'installazione da capo
<sin> debbo formattare?
<jester-> sin:  usa la live, quando vai in installazione te lo chiede se vui aggirnare invece che installare
<mibofra> gli aggiornamenti da versione a versione spesso danno problemi :D .
<stingher> ho appena installato Skype per ubuntu ma non trovato traccia della videoconferenza... dosa altro dovrei installare? grazie..
<sin> la live dove la trovo?
<mibofra> sin: se non formatti, ma installi semplicemente sulla stessa / , usando lo stesso nome utente
<mibofra> recuperi i dati
<mibofra> la live è "prova ubuntu senza installare "
<jester-> mibofra: jester-> sin:  usa la live, quando vai in installazione te lo chiede se vui aggirnare invece che installare
<jester-> senza diventare matto
<mibofra> jester-: spiegavo cos'era la live :D .
<stingher> come dicevo ho appena installato ubuntu sul mio eeepc1000H e gira bene...
<mibofra> solo ?
<stingher> conoscte una distro di ubuntu che sia ottimatizzata per eeepc?
<sin> ok ma devo riscaricare tutto il pacchetto di ubuntu da usb.è un pò lungo
<mibofra> easy peasy :D .
<sin> a dopo ;)
<nannes> stingher: Fra le versioni di ubuntu,  Lubuntu è la più adatta per eeepc (ha l'opzione "Lubuntu netbook" all'avvio)
<stingher> grazie nannes
<stingher> faccio una ricerca per iavere più info
<nannes> stingher: In alternativa c'è la buona JoliCloud, che però non è supportata dalla comunità Ubuntu
<mibofra> nannes: intanto ciao :D , poi perché non una derivata appositamente ottimizzata ?
<nannes> Quindi qui non avresti aiuto
<nannes> mibofra: Perchè qui la regola è di non uscire dalle versioni ufficiali :)   e in un certo senso è condivisibile
<stingher> mi trovo bene con ubunru , quindi opto per lubuntu
<nannes> Ok!
<mibofra> nannes: va bene, sarà per la prossima volta :D .
<nannes> mibofra: Per queste cose consiglia in PV! ;)
<nico__> :)
<fabio_cc> !ciao | nico__
<ubot-it> nico__: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nannes> nico__: ?
<nico__> si
<nico__> grazie
<nico__> sono entrato seguendo il video da youtube
<nico__> :D
<tonix> ciao
<tonix> ho un problema ogni volta che accendo il, mio pc con ubuntu 12.04 mi chiede di inserire la pass per sbloccare il portachiavi perchè un applicazione lo richiede
<tonix> come faccio a eliminare questo avviso
<sage79> salve. per lavoro devo usare un programma basato su una pagina web. su 7 sia firefox che ie unzionano, su ubuntu firefox mi dice che è impossibile proseguire. mi consigliate un altro browser per ubuntu?
<mibofra> chromium
<sage79> è nei rep?
<mibofra> si :D
<sage79> grazie
<mibofra> prego :9
<mibofra> :)
<sage79_> chromium non me lo apre
<sage79_> konqueror esiste ancora?
<sonne> sage79_, forse ti conviene investigare sul perche' non te lo apre
<sage79_> su win tutto ok. su ubuntu firefox mi dice che non è impostata la lingua della pagina web
<nannes> sage79_: Ti richiede qualche plugin?  o semplicemente ti dice quella roba?
<sage79_> esce client passi d'argento attenzione la lingua selezionata non è disponibile. è del client il popoup non di firefox
<mibofra> segate79_ : ma il programma basato su interfaccia web, in che lingua è ?
<sage79_> italiano
<sage79_> firefox su win non mi da questa finestrella
<nannes> sage79_: Stai bloccando javascript, o flash, o java con qualche plugin come NoScript^?
<sage79_> no
<sage79_> è firefox pulito senza addon
<mibofra> adblock ?
<mibofra> ma se provi ad utilizzare il firefox scaricato dal sito di mozilla ?
<nannes> Allora, curiosità:  può darsi che non vogliano abilitare l'accesso a chi non usa windows.. Verifichiamo: prova a cambiare l'user-agent, sage79_, con questo plugin https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/user-agent-switcher/
<sage79_> il firefox che uso su ubuntu è quello dei rep
<luciano61> ciao
<luciano61> ho installato ubuntu-tweat, ma non lo vedociona nell'applicazione-strumenti di sistema: come mai ? ho sbaglaito qualcosa ?
<mibofra> ubuntu tweak ;)
<luciano61> a scusa
<luciano61> mibofra,  ciao
<luciano61> non vedo l'icona
<mibofra> prova a purgarlo e reinstallarlo
<sage79_> nulla da fare.
<sage79_> ho impostato ie8 ma esce ancora quel popup. fa nulla lo uso su win
<sage79_> un ultima cosa. ho installato kubuntu-desktop e ora lo schermo di boot è di kde. come ripristiono quello di ubuntu?
<nannes> sage79_: Su firefox come hai settato il parametro "lingua predefinita" ?   E in che lingua è l'interfaccia di quel "programma web"
<nannes> ?
<sage79_> in italiano
<sage79_> su win mi chiede spesso "consenti contenuto"
<sage79_> su ubuntu no
<nannes> sage79_: E' su connessione criptata? (https invece di http)
<sage79_> è una cartella che contiene un file html nel quale inserire i risultati di un questionario
<sage79_> lavoro offline
<nannes> O.O
<nannes> E' impossibile che un html riesca a gestire degli input da solo. C'è qualcos'altro per forza
<sage79_> si certo
<nannes> o comunica con un server esterno (ma tu dici di no)
<sage79_> non me ne intendo
<sage79_> ci sono javascript
<sage79_> file xml
<sage79_> ci sono varie cartelle che contengono questi file
<sage79_> e una volta inseriti i dati
<sage79_> si fa l'upload sul sito loro
<nannes> aaaaahh
<nannes> e ovviamente non puoi dare i sorgenti per trovare il problema :)
<nannes> (in teoria chiamarli "sorgenti" è pure scorretto, ma vabeh) XD
<sage79_> in che senso? vuoi che te lo passi?
<sage79_> si non c'è problema
<nannes> ah! forza allora! :D
<sage79> ti amndo con un noem falso
<sage79> dammi un minuto che lo preparo: ci deve essere almeno un utnete nel cleint
<sage79> nannes te lo sto sendando
<nannes> si arriva
<sage79> l'iconcina sotto apri mi da errore
<nannes> sage79: Trovato. A me la chiede, la conferma (consenti/nega). Sicuramente nel tuo firefox su ubuntu avevi già impostato "nega" con l'opzione "ricorda la mia scelta"  quindi tutte le pagine che provengono da  file:/// (file "storati" sull'hdd) non hanno il permesso di agire sul pc.  Se capisci l'inglese, qui c'è scritto come ri-settarlo  http://www.mozilla.org/projects/security/components/per-file.html
<nannes> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<wsandoni> ciao. scusate la domanda da neofita, ma sto cercando di far funzionare un live che temo non prenda la scheda video (nvidia geforce 7150m), perché vedo lo schermo tutto sfasato: qualcuno mi sa dire come recuperare il drive e installarlo o come altro fare?
<nannes> wsandoni: E' un po' vecchiozza, ma i vecchi driver nVidia dovrebbero andar bene!  Su "Driver hardware" (o "driver aggiuntivi") cosa vedi?
<wsandoni> non vedo niente: lo schermo è tutto sballato e accedo ai vari menu a tentoni (usando i tasti, perché anche le finestre sono sfalsate rispetto al cursore che vedo): in pratica o lo schermo triplicato in una risoluzione bassa
<nannes> wsandoni: Premi ctrl + at + f1 per entrare in un terminale, lì il video non dovrebbe dare problemi
<wsandoni> provo
<wsandoni> oddio: tutto triplicato anche qui...
<nannes> wsandoni: riavvia in modalità di ripristino, per favore (la trovi nel grun)
<nannes> *grub
<wsandoni> scusa l'incapacità: come faccio a riavviare in modalità ripristino? considera che sto usando un live da usb
<sage79> nannes ho resettato firefox cancellando la cartella mozzilla ma la conferma non me la chiede
<nannes> sage79: incredibile. Perchè a me l'ha chiesta
<nannes> forse il prefs * .js non si trova solo nella cartella .mozilla   o  .firefox che sia
<nannes> anche in /usr/qualcosa
<nannes> mi sà
<stingher> risalve
<stingher> ho scoperto che skype ha già la video conferenza...molto bene..vorrei sapere se c'è un programma come atube?
<stingher> mi serve per scaricare video da youtube  e convertirli in mp3
<nannes> stingher: Ce ne sono diversi .. L'estensione  "download Helper" per firefox è la più usata
<nannes> Poi c'è minitube che i video te li fa scaricare, poi per estrarre l'audio puoi usare un qualsiasi programma di editind
<nannes> *editing
<nannes> poi potrei continuare per giorni a elencare :P
<stingher> grazie..
<stingher> quindi ho bisigno di greasemonkey per download helper?
<nannes> no, di firefox
<nannes> punto
<stingher> se non ricordo male..
<stingher> ah ok semplice allora
<stingher> ancora grazie nannes
<nannes> di niente :)
<XRC7> salve
<XRC7> avrei un problema riguardante ubuntu 12.04 lts
<mibofra> ciao :D , che problema hai ?
<XRC7> quando accendo in mio pc con istallato ubuntu mi chiede la pass per il portachiavi perchè un applicazione è bloccata
<XRC7> come posso non scrivere più lòa pass
<mibofra> XRC7: accedi al portachiavi di sistema
<mibofra> e cambia la password in modo che sia uguale a quella di login :D
<XRC7> ma è uguale
<mibofra> sicuro ? allora cambia prima la password del portachiavi e poi quella di login , ovviamente sempre uguali, vedi come va
<XRC7> ok grazie
<sage79_> non mi esce il menu permetti o mega contenuto bloccato in firefox
<sage79_> ho provato il reset ma nulla
<nannes> sage79_: io proverei con un  sudo apt-get purge firefox
<XRC7> sono riuscito a risolvere il problema
<nannes> che *dovrebbe* togliere  tutti i files di config
<mibofra> XRC7: mi fa piacere :D
<XRC7> ho dovuto eliminare una chiave
<XRC7> impostata su predefinito
<mibofra> quale ?
<XRC7> stava scritto Password : Predefinito e stavano elencati alcuni programmi
<mibofra> i programmi che usavano quel portachiavi
<XRC7> si
<mibofra> non avranno più le password salvete
<mibofra> *salvate
<XRC7> si invece
<mibofra> non per tutte le applicazioni succede
<mibofra> guarda in giro se manca qualche password :D
<mibofra> è solo un consiglio :)
<XRC7> scusa ho parlato troppo veloce
<XRC7> la pass del email è stata cancellata
<mibofra> XD guarda anche il resto :)
<XRC7> ma non c'è un modo per cancellare totalmente la pass
<sage79_> nannes, ho creato un nuovo admin e firefox non mi richiede il eprmesso. sul pc fisso me lo chiede
<mibofra> XRC7: la password del portachiavi ?
<XRC7> si
<nannes> sage79_: prova con il purge .. anche se crei un nuovo utente ci sono delle configurazioni comuni su /usr/
<mibofra> elimina il portachiavi e creane uno nuovo con la stessa password che usi per il login :)
<sage79_> purgato ma nulla
<XRC7> un attimo
<nannes> azz
<XRC7> il portachiavi ha come pass quella di accesso
<XRC7> mentre quella dell'email è diversa
<mibofra> si, ma per quello che dici tu, devi creare un portachiavi nuovo ...
<mibofra> ... e pace fatta :)
<XRC7> no
<XRC7> io voglio accendere il pc e accedere alla posta senza inserire ne pass di accesso ne quella dell'email
<XRC7> quindi salvare solo quella dell'email
<mibofra> vai al client di posta elettronica, e gli dici di memorizzare la password :D
<mibofra> e la mette nel portachiavi, così non te la chiede più :)
<XRC7> si ma quando accendo il pc mi chiede quella di login
<nannes> XRC7: Che distro hai?
<XRC7> 12.04 lts
<nannes> ubuntu classico ? o *buntu?
<mibofra> XRC7: elimini il portachiavi , ne crei uno nuovo, vai al client e-mail e memorizza la password :D .
<XRC7> ubuntu classico
<nannes> mibofra: Ti sta chiedendo di rimuovere la password di login !  Dell'utente
<XRC7> ok ci provo
<nannes> no XRC7
<XRC7> xk ?
<nannes> XRC7: sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<XRC7> asp
<XRC7> io cambio la pass del portachiavi e come nuova nn la aggiungo
<stevr1it> salve, ho un problema con skype 4 a ubuntu 12.04 xfce , dopo u minuto mi fa saltare tutta la sessione e mi riavvia la stessa. Ho cancellato la cartella, l'ho reinstallato, sempre da repository. avete suggerimenti. Sul web non si segnalano bachi,
<XRC7> solamete che midice che saranno senza cifrature
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> stevr1it: Eliminalo dal gestore pacchetti, scarica il pacchetto .deb dal sito ufficiale skype e installa quello!
<nannes> XRC7: se vuoi togliere la password al login ti conviene ascoltare ^^
<stevr1it> nannes, ma sul web me lo da solo per ubuntu 10.10
<mibofra> nannes: ma lui voleva solo l'accesso alle e-mail senza password, non l'accesso automatico al pc :D
<mibofra> almeno quello che ne ho capito :)
<nannes> stevr1it: Lo so, scarica lo stesso che funziona.
<XRC7_> ora ci sono riuscito veramente
<nannes> mibofra
<nannes> (19:33:23) XRC7: io voglio accendere il pc e accedere alla posta senza inserire ne pass di accesso ne quella dell'email
<nannes> (19:34:14) mibofra: e la mette nel portachiavi, così non te la chiede più :)
<nannes> (19:34:44) XRC7: si ma quando accendo il pc mi chiede quella di login
<stevr1it> nannes, ok
<mibofra> mi era sfuggito password di acesso :D
<mibofra> sorry :)
<XRC7_> allora la pass dell'email è salvata
<nannes> stevr1it: Ovviamente stai attento a prendere la 32bit/64bit  a seconda del tuo sistema
<XRC7_> quella di accesso è vuota
<mibofra> ok, e il portachiavi non rompe più ?
<XRC7_> no
<stevr1it> nannes, cme faccio a sapere che sisyema ho?
<mibofra> XRC7_ : allora dovrebbe essere tutto ok :D
<XRC7_> grazie di tutto
<nannes> stevr1it:  da terminale → uname -a
<mibofra> prego :D -
<stevr1it> nannes, ok traovto
<mibofra> nannes: per quell'utente che aveva problemi con l'uso di un'applicazione con interfaccia web ...
<mibofra> avete risolto ?
<mibofra> ok , visto il log :D .
<wsandoni> aiuto: se ho scaricato il diver della scheda video, come faccio a installarlo?
<DD3my> wsandoni, che formato è?
<wsandoni> .run
<wsandoni> <DD3my>NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.43.run, per l'esattezza
<DD3my> wsandoni, intendevo i pacchetti scaricati
<wsandoni> ?
<DD3my> scusa ho letto male
<DD3my> :)
<DD3my> wsandoni, scrivi questi comandi
<DD3my> cd
<wsandoni> <DD3my>spiego: non vedo un'ostia perché probabilmente non riconosce il driver del video, ho scaricato il driver dal costruttore, ma adesso non so come fare a farlo leggere
<DD3my> http://www.chimerarevo.com/2012/08/29/driver-linux-nvidia-304-43-novita-installazione/
<DD3my> wsandoni, vado a cena a dopo
<wsandoni> ok
<Aizram> wsandoni, perchè  non hai usato i driver nei repository?
<sage79> dove drovo le icone breathe?
<Aizram> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=105873
<Aizram> googlare ogni tanto nn fa male
<sage79> thanks
<roht> buona sera, come cambio i menu di firefox che sono in inglese sulla 12.04.
<mibofra> c'è un estensione per la lingua italiana per firefox :D .
<sage79_> sarebbe possibile tornare a fire fox 14.01?
<mibofra> perché ?
<sage79_> perchè la 15 non mi fa funzionare un'applicazione web
<sage79_> la 14 si
<mibofra> se trovi il tarball in rete si :D .
<wsandoni> <Aizram>cosa vuol dire repository? dove li trovo?
<roht> mibofra, grazie per aver risposto, dove trovo questa estensione?
<mibofra> google, o vai su componenti aggiuntivi, cerca , e lo cerchi :D .
<roht> mibofra, componenti aggiuntivi di firefox?
<mibofra> wsandoni: se dai "sudo apt-get install nomeprogramma" o usi synaptic o l'ubuntu software center, installi programmi dai repository :d .
<mibofra> roht: nella versione in lingua inglese addons :D .
<roht> cerco languages?
<mibofra> roht: yes :D .
<mibofra> o italian dovrebbe andar bene :D .
<roht> ok ma mi dice che il package è disabled
<mibofra> l'hai installato ? , usi firefox dai repo (cioè quello installato in ubuntu :D )?
<roht> si dall'installazione della 12.04 ed è la versione 11.0
<mibofra> 1) aggiorna con "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox"
<roht> ok ci provo, grazie
<mibofra> 2) aspetta che cerco il nome del pacchetto per la lingua italiana :D .
<roht> prego
<mibofra> 3) puoi sempre scaricare firefox in lingua italiana dal sito ufficiale :D
<wsandoni> <mibofra>c'è un problema: credo che ci siano problemi col driver della scheda grafica, quindi ho un desktop con una risoluzione atipica e ne vedo mezzo, quindi sto andando alla cieca; considerando che è il primo ubuntu che vedo, non so neppure dove cercare; nnella fattispecie non raggiungo il software center
<roht> ma quale è l'ultma versione di firefox?
<mibofra> wsandoni : che devi installare :) ?
<mibofra> roht: si :D .
<roht> quale è la 11 o ci sono altre successive?
<mibofra> siamo alla 15 :D ;) .
<roht> :-(
<roht> che faccio disinstallo la 11 e vado a cercarmi l'ultima sul sito di firefox?
<mibofra> roht: aspetta un attimo, chiudi firefox :D .
<roht> premetto che ho appena installato la 12.04 e ancora non ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti che richiede
<roht> si
<wsandoni> <mibofra>ho un problema con la scheda video: sto usando 12.04 in live, ma non riesco a vedere un'ostia; immagino che non gli piaccia il driver della scheda video nvidia geforce 7150; l'ho scaricato dal sito della NVIDIA ma non so come usare il file NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.43.run
<mibofra> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox xul-ext-ubufox firefox-globalmenu firefox-locale-it ubufox" così dovresti essere ok roth :D .
<roht> ho da fare 383 aggiornamenti gulp, sarà che metterà a posto i menu?
<roht> grazie mibofra ci tento
<mibofra> wsandoni: vai sul file run , clicca con il tasto destro del mouse, vai su permessi, seleziona permetti l'esecuzione del file come programma .
<mibofra> copia il file nella tua home
<mibofra> poi dai "sudo *.run"
<mibofra> dovrebbe andare :D .
<mibofra> roht: con il solo mio comando firefox dovrebbe essere ok :D .
<roht> sta lavorando :-)
<roht> incrocio le dita
<mibofra> :D
<wsandoni> <mibofra>provo
<mibofra> ok :)
<roht> mibofra, caspita, complimenti mi hai fatto aggiornare firefox alla vers. 15 ed in italiano un milione di grazie...
<mibofra> roht: prego :d .
<roht> ma come mai nell'istallazione della 12.04 firefox era solo alla versione 11.0?
<mibofra> hai fatto gli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione ?
<roht> mibofra, no
<roht> ce ne sono circa 300 ma ancora non li ho eseguiti
<roht> 383 per l'esattezza
<roht> ma siccome sono con la chiavetta internet e chissà quanto ci vorrebbe per farli, gulp
<mibofra> roth, se durante l'installazione collegavi il pc ad internet e selezionavi l'opzione per l'aggiornamento durante l'installazione...
<mibofra> il problema non esisteva ;) .
<roht> ok ti ringrazio per le ottime info
<mibofra> prego :D .
<wsandoni> <mibofra> il comando "sudo ..." lo devo inserire nella riga di comando, quella -per intendersi che compare in alto se premo alt?
<mibofra> no , in un terminale :D
<wsandoni> come ci accedo? (dammi una combinazione di tasti, se possibile, col mouse vado a vanvera)
<mibofra> usi unity ?
<wsandoni> <mibofra> unity?
<mibofra> DE, ma penso di si, cerca terminale :D .
<wsandoni> <mibofra> ho trovato x-terminal-emulation, va bene?
<mibofra> wsandoni: ok
<wsandoni> <mibofra> mi dice "command not found"
<mibofra> prova "sudo ./*.run"
<wsandoni> <mibofra>provo
<wsandoni> <mibofra>ha fatto qualcosa
<mibofra> cosa ha fatto :D ?
<victor_> salve a tutti :( c'è qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi? ricarico di 5€ con paypal
<mibofra> ciao, hai problemi con ubuntu :D ?
<mibofra> !chat | victor_
<ubot-it> victor_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<victor_> eh si
<victor_> guardate vi linko il post :(
<victor_> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=534068
<mibofra> victor_ : 1) scrivendo attivazione pirata su quel post, ti sei fottuto
<mibofra> se passa un moderatore di lì...
<victor_> perchè?
<victor_> aaaah vabè
<mibofra> ... ti fa pelo e contro pelo
<mibofra> non diamo supporto per attività illegali :D .
<victor_> eheh però le fate tutti i giorni :D
<mibofra> anche con la ricarica di 5 euro
<mibofra> ti sei fottuto
<victor_> perchè?
<mibofra> ti fanno pelo contropelo e ultrapelo :D
<mibofra> sempre perché non è ammesso dal regolamento
<mibofra> il tuo post andrà sicuramente i quarantena :D
<victor_> capito...vabè chiedo aiuto in cambio di qualcosa..mi sembra giusto
<mibofra> comunque se prendi un cd live, lo avvi e dai in un terminale "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<dod> anche comprarsi ultimate a 300+ euri e' giusto.
<mibofra> dovrebbe tornare tutto ok :D
<victor_> va bene :) un attimo che cambio pc e provo :)
<victor_> eccomi:) allora mi potresti ridire il comando?
<mibofra> "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"  il post sul forum è già stato segnalato :D .
<victor_> :/
<victor_> ora provo :)
<victor_> mi dice : /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot start "aufs"
<mibofra> riavvia il live cd e riprova :D .
<victor_> ook
<victor_> mi ridava lo stesso problema
<victor_> ho fatto quello che dice la guida..v.ediamo
<victor_> evvai funziona :D
<victor_> grazie lo stesso comunque :) gentilissimo...
<mibofra> ti ha fatto la ramanzina il moderatore sul forum e ti ha spostato il post in quarantena :D
<victor_> ahahah vado a controllare...
<mibofra> è la guida che usa "sudo mount /dev --bind /nomedispositivo/dev" ecc :D ?
<victor_> sisi
<victor_> ma dove è scritta la ramanzina?
<mibofra> fatta da me XD
<victor_> ahahah grande :)
<mibofra> ricarica la pagina :D .
<mibofra> e vedrai la ramanzina :D .
<victor_> niente :D nessun messaggio
<mibofra> guarda qui : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=534068&view=unread#unread ;) .
<mibofra> te l'avevo detto :D .
<victor_> ecco XD
<victor_> vabè dai
<Virunga> sei un figo
<victor_> tutti usano copie pirata di windows XD
<Virunga> eheheh
<Virunga> io no
<victor_> chi è il fesso che le paga?
<mibofra> ma anche fosse non lo vai a dire in giro XD .
<victor_> si ma orami è una cosa normale:)
<Virunga> a quindi sei un fesso se non rubi?
<mibofra> che i moderatori del forum sono serpi :D .
<mibofra> Virunga: lol :D .
<dod> qualcuno che magari si e' sciroppato anche tutte le beta e gli ha fatto da tester...
<Virunga> che gente...
<victor_> è bill gates che ruba a noi...
<victor_> XD
<Virunga> nessuno ti costringe a installare win
<victor_> beh lo si fa solo x un fatto di compatibilità
<victor_> senno uso linux
<mibofra> io vado ciao :D
<victor_> comunque grazie a tutti
<victor_> specialmente
<mibofra> prego :D .
<victor_> a te "mibofra"
<victor_> :)
<victor_> buona serata:)
<bollito> ciao a tutti ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04
<bollito> non mi legge piu le chiavette usb
<bollito> pensavo fosse un problema fisico del computer
<bollito> ho inserito una tastiera usb dove avevo inserito la usb ma funziona perfettamente
<bollito> ho provato a inserire una memoria sd pensando fosse la chiavetta ma non legge nemmeno quella
<bollito> help me!
<Virunga> io non sono un esperto. Penso di non poterti aiutare ma, hai provato a cercare online? Solitamente funziona.
<bollito> si, è da un quarto d'ora che leggo ma non trovo nulla
<Virunga> 15 min son pochi. Cmq, potresti iniziare a inserire la chiave usb e digitare lsusb nel terminale per vedere se la chiavetta è detected (non mi veniva la parola in italiano)
<Virunga> rilevata ecco
<bollito> l'ultima cosa che ho fatto con la chiavetta è formattarla (da un windows) in fat32 ma l'ho sempre fattao..
<bollito> ecco il risultato
<bollito> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1186542/
<Virunga> è l'avago?
<bollito> ci capisci qualcosa?
<Virunga> che marca è la chiavetta?
<bollito> non so perche me l'ha data un amico
<bollito> aspetta la tolgo  e rifaccio il test
<Virunga> bravo
<bollito> se rimane non è lei
<Virunga> le altre non è sicuro.
<Virunga> se è una chiavetta per storage
<bollito> sono uguali
<Virunga> quindi penso significhi che il pc non rileva la chiavetta
<Virunga> l'hai provata su un altro pc o so per vedere se va?
<bollito> ma dai! guarda non lo sapevo!
<bollito> si su un'altro pc va
<Virunga> se sapevi già che il pc non rileva la chiavetta che sei venuto a fare qui? Non è questione riguardante ubuntu.
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-05
<glpiana> ola
<em> bon giorno
<em> do any of you speak english>
<glpiana> !english | em
<ubot-it> em: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<sonne> bawnjorno\
<hallino1> Giorno
<Daniele_> buongiorno ragazzi, non visualizzo più le icone nel pannello dove c'è il cestino e la selezione schermo, come posso fare per risolvere?
<glpiana> Daniele_, di che interfaccia grafica stiamo parlando?
<Daniele_> glpiana: gnome, su natty
<glpiana> Daniele_, e quali icone non visualizzi più? quelle delle applicazioni aperte?
<Daniele_> glpiana: esatto
<Daniele_> glpiana: durante il caricamento del SO mi ha dato dei messaggi di errore in cui mi diceva se eliminare componenti del pannello e io ingenuamente per fretta ho cliccato ok senza neanche soffermarmi.
<glpiana> Daniele_, clicca sul pannello col tasto destro e aggiungi al pannello la barra delle applicazioni
<Daniele_> glpiana:  non c'è, c'è soltanto la barra del menù...
<glpiana> Daniele_, non può esserci soltanto la barra dei menu nell'elenco delle applet da aggiungere
<frezli> ciao raga finalmente è nato ubuntu gnome remix era ora , canonical anche se ufficialmente non dirà niente per adesso sta mandando unity nel bidone delle monezze
<Daniele_> glpiana: la barra delle applicazioni non c'è, si chiama "elenco finestre" e lo aggiunge super contratto infatti non vedevo le icone. ora ci sono :)
<glpiana> !chat | frezli
<ubot-it> frezli: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Daniele_> glpiana: Ti ringrazio!
<glpiana> :)
<roht> buon giorno
<roht> ho da poco installato la 12.04 e provando il browser epiphany non riesce ad attivare i filmati su you tube, qualche suggerimento?
<glpiana> !flash | roht
<ubot-it> roht: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi
<glpiana> roht, ma prima installa il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras
<roht> humm, grazie
<roht> fatto
<roht> ma devo riavviare?
<roht> li ho già installati devo riavviare per poter vedere i filmati con epiphany?
<glpiana> roht, devi riavviare il browser
<roht> glpiana, vabene grazie
<roht> join #hamradio
<flo__> gente? buondì
<flo__> quaqlcuno sa usare gimp?
<flo__> nessuno che sa usare gimp?
<flo__> qualcuno che abbia idea di come si de-seleziona in gimp??!!
<glpiana> flo__, per far sparire completamente la selezione basta cliccare in un punto esterno alla selezione
<Davide_G> oppure ctrl shift A
<flo__> d'accordo, ma dopo cmq posso lavorare solo all'interno della selezione
<Steeler> flo__, menu - seleiona - niente oppure come ha suggerito Davide_G
<flo__> grazie davide_G
<glpiana> flo__, comunque questo canale non è dedicato al supporto per gimp
<flo__> beh, ho finito.
<Davide_G> flo__: al max vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat
<flo__> ma non è questa?
<Steeler> flo__, vieni su #graficavideo-it
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<bread> is this ubuntu help Italian?
<glpiana> bread, sì
<Davide_G> bread: yes
<stingher> Buongiorno, mi servirebbe un piccolo aiuto a configurare Evolution a ricevere posta elettronica da alice
<glpiana> stingher, spiega che problemi incontri
<stingher> nella ricezione email mi chiede il tipo di server
<stingher>  e qui scelgo IMAP
<stingher> poi chiede il server
<stingher> e non so quale sia..
<bread> is there such a thing as #ubuntu-zh
<glpiana> stingher, non c'entra nulla con questo canale. tieni http://assistenzatecnica.telecomitalia.it/at/portals/assistenzatecnica.portal?_nfpb=true&radice=consumer_root&_pageLabel=GuideBook&nodeId=/AT_REPOSITORY/28013
<stingher> grazie glpiana,  il link mi è stato utile
<glpiana> :)
<stingher> glpiana, come gli inserisco la password a ricere l'email?
<glpiana> stingher, te la chiede durante la creazione dell'account o quando gli fai scaricare la posta, immagino
<stingher> mm...
<stingher> ho mandato delle email  per prova
<stingher>  e non sto ricevendo
<stingher> non mi chiede la pass
<glpiana> stingher, non so che dirti, ma il tuo problema esula da questo canale. joina #ubuntu-it-chat
<stingher> ok
<mapreri> 'giorno
<raffaele81> buongiorno a tutti ho un problema con shockwave flash che mi va sempre in crash e non vedo i video da you tube su ubuntu 12.04
<glpiana> !flash | raffaele81
<ubot-it> raffaele81: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi
<raffaele81> glpiana: si shockwave flash
<glpiana> raffaele81, sì, leggi
<kirby> salve come si installa hackshield per 4story su ubuntu 12.04!non riesco a trovare il download!
<glpiana> kirby, che sarebbe sto hackshield?
<kirby> credo che sia un progamma che elimina l hack dei giochi online
<ErVito> lol
<glpiana> kirby, non c'è supporto su software esterno ai repository ufficiali
<kirby> ok
<Mattia> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<Mattia> avrei qualche domandina da fare a chi è più esperto di me
<Mattia> sarò breve...vorrei formattare il pc portatile della mia ragazza, un acer aspire 1350
<Mattia> è del 2003... 256 mb di ram e 20 gb di hard disk
<Mattia> quale sistema operativo mi consigliate?
<cristian_c> Mattia, e lei è d'accordo?
<Mattia> ahahah certo
<Mattia> quel vecchio mattone di portatile le dà solo problemi
<cristian_c> Mattia, se cerchi una derivata di ubuntu, a quelle condizioni soltanto Lubuntu ti posso consigliare
<cristian_c> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Mattia> eh ma mi sa che neanche xubuntu o lubuntu girerebbero
<glpiana> Mattia, processore?
<cristian_c> Mattia, e se anche con quello riscontri difficoltà, prova con un altra distribuzione
<Mattia> Processore / Velocità  AMD Athlon XP-M 2000 + a 3000 +
<cristian_c> Mattia, xubuntu no di certo: 512 MiB di memoria di sistema (RAM)
<Mattia> RAM / Max RAM  256 o 512 MB / 2 GB
<cristian_c> e tu ne hai 256
<Mattia> ecco, volendo pensare a un'altra distribuzione, dove posso orientarmi?
<Mattia> ho letto in giro di un certo ubuntu plume
<cristian_c> !chat | Mattia
<ubot-it> Mattia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Mattia, ubuntu plume era l'antenato di Lubuntu
<Mattia> ah, benissimo xD
<cristian_c> Mattia, magari passa nell'altro chan per discuterne
<cristian_c> qui è solo supporto a ubuntu
<Mattia> va bene ragazzi
<Mattia> grazie!
<pippuccio76> Ho acquistato un stampante epson  wireless , come faccio a  farla vedere al pc ?
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, riesci a stampare via usb?
<pippuccio76> cristian-c non ho provato volevo settarla in modo da non occupare la porta usb....
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, l'installazione va fatta via usb
<cristian_c> la prima volta ovviamente
<pippuccio76> senza usb non potrei mai farla riconoscere ?
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, io ricordo che la procedura per il pairing necessiti di un collegamento usb
<cristian_c> ovviamente per installarla la prima volta
<pippuccio76> No perchè dove l'ho comprata il tecnico mi ha detto "il cavo usb non serve perchè è wifi...."
<cristian_c> poi sarà automaticamente già impostato il wireless per le volte successive
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, certo che non serve
<cristian_c> ma va installata la prima volta, naturalmente no?
<cristian_c> *naturalmente, no
<pippuccio76> Si ma se per farla riconoscere serve il cavo usb il cavo serve....e poi ad ogni aggiornamento del s.o. serve...
<cristian_c> qui non saprei però
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, marca e modello?
<pippuccio76> epson sx235w
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, è una stampante wps?
<cristian_c> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wi-Fi_Protected_Setup
<gilly_> ciao
<doom_> con il dvd di ubuntu si può installare in modalità testuale?
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> !alternate | doom_
<ubot-it> doom_: Il CD Alternate è un CD con la classica installazione testuale. Supporta un maggior numero di hardware rispetto al live cd e può anche essere usato per l'aggiornamento. Cerca il link nella pagina di download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/
<doom_> glpiana grazie
<snizzo> ciao ragazzi
<snizzo> stiamo organizzando un evento abbastanza importante nel nord italia in friuli e cerchiamo un conferenziere che parli di ubuntu, ci sarebbe qualcuno di canonical interessato a venire?
<cristian_c> !chat | snizzo
<cristian_c> !chat | snizzo
<ubot-it> snizzo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<junkwz> ciao, una curiosità perchè l'installazione di wine chiede la disinstallazione di dh-make? lo posso reinstallare dopo?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana, LO RIFA
<mibofra> ciao, penso che sia problema di alcune dipendenze dei pacchetti, ma penso di si :D .
<skricciolo1981> glpiana, non si spegne nè si riavvia
<mibofra> skricciolo: ciao , cosa c'è oggi :D ?
<skricciolo1981> mibofra, lol
<junkwz> ok grz
<mibofra> prego :D .
<mibofra> skricciolo : ti posso dare una mano :D ?
<skricciolo1981> certo glpiana
<skricciolo1981> certo mibofra
<mibofra> ora , non ho poi seguito molto, mi riassumi cosa è successo :D ? grazie :) .
<skricciolo1981> son qui per questo per chiedere aiuto
<skricciolo1981> non si spegne nè si riavvia dai tasti"riavvia" e "arresta"
<skricciolo1981> con glpiana avevamo sistemato ma poi ho spento l ha rifatto
<skricciolo1981> poi riprovato se spento per cui nopn è stabile la cosa
<skricciolo1981> alle volte spegne alle volte no
<skricciolo1981> da terminale va
<junkwz_> mibofra scuasami di nuovo, dh-make comunque è usato solo durante un'installazione e nessun programma a runtime dovrebbe utilizzarlo, giusto?
<junkwz_> .
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, boh, devo andare, ne riparliamo domani se non risolvi
<skricciolo1981> grazie gl
<mibofra> ci avete giocato a freccette :D ?
<mibofra> :D scherzo :D
<mibofra> se dai "sudo poweroff" riesce a spegnersi :D ?
<mibofra> giusto :D , vai tranquillo :D .
<mibofra> skricciolo: gnome e lightdm :D ?
<FloodBotIt1> mibofra: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<skricciolo1981> unity
<mibofra> senza spegnere il pc o fare altro o ... "sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager"
<mibofra> se non va proviamo un purge e reinstall :D
<skricciolo1981> mibofra, unity e da terminale va suia riavvio che l arresto
<skricciolo1981> a me mibofra ?
<mibofra> si :D
<skricciolo1981> gia installato alla v piu recente mibofra
<mibofra> prova "sudo apt-get purge gnome-power-manager && sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager" :D
<mibofra> senza spegnere o riavviare :)
<skricciolo1981> fatto mibofra
<mibofra> prova a spegnere il pc :D .
<skricciolo1981> mibofra, linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<skricciolo1981>  questi pacchetti non si vogliono aggiornare
<mibofra> neanche se dai un "sudo apt-get update" prima :D ? nel caso sarebbe normale :D .
<skricciolo1981> no neanche se do sudo apt-get update mibofra
<mibofra> allora non preoccuparti :D .
<mibofra> provato a spegnere il pc ?
<skricciolo1981> no
<mibofra> prova :D .
<skricciolo1981> poi mi aiuti ad aggiornarli mibofra ?
<mibofra> se proprio ci tieni , si :D .
<skricciolo1981> oki
<skricciolo1981> provo mibofra
<skricciolo1981> mibofra, ok grazie
<skricciolo1981> per aggiornare do sudo apt-get dist upgrade?
<skricciolo1981> mibofra,
<mibofra> 1) sei alla 12.04
<mibofra> la 12.10 è ancora in sviluppo
<mibofra> come fai a fare l'avanzamento di versione :D ?
<skricciolo1981> 12.04 mibofra
<mibofra> fai un'altra cosa: dai "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" e postamene il contenuto su ubuntu pastebin
<skricciolo1981> ho dato il dist ormai
<skricciolo1981> :(
<skricciolo1981> sta aggiornando mibofra
<mibofra> a questo punto...
<skricciolo1981> che c'è? mibofra ?
<mibofra> ...niente  :D , ma riesci comunque a postare il contenuto di /etc/apt/sources.list :D ?
<skricciolo1981> mentre aggiorna o dopo?
<skricciolo1981> mibofra,
<mibofra> a sto punto, dopo :D . sicuramente così non farai interferenze :D .
<mibofra> curiosità: avevi aggiunto ppa :D ?
<skricciolo1981> no mibofra
<mibofra> meglio così :) .
<mibofra> una cosa, allora il problema con lo spegnimento del pc l'hai risolto :D .
<skricciolo1981> mibofra,  ma das unity come trovo quel percorso graficamennte?
<skricciolo1981> si mibofra pare de si
<mibofra> ti avevo dato il comando : "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<skricciolo1981> è vuoto mibofra
<mibofra> :D ? prova "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list "
<skricciolo1981> cmq non esiste source.list ma source.list.d
<skricciolo1981> mibofra,
<skricciolo1981> a no scusa trovato mibofra
<skricciolo1981> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skricciolo1981> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1187359/  mibofra
<mibofra> se esiste solo l'/etc/apt/sources.list.d ...
<skricciolo1981> no no trovato e postato mibofra
<mibofra> dai "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" e posta l'output :D .
<mibofra> ah ok
<mibofra> tutto ok, l'aggiornamento dovrebbe essere pulito :D .
<skricciolo1981> riavvio?
<skricciolo1981> oki glassie mibofra
<mibofra> prego :D , si riavvia :) .
<skricciolo1981> gia fatto e il riavvio sembra che ora va ariglassie mibofra
<mibofra> ok :D .
<tammu> giorno a tutti
<tammu> per caso nessuno dei presenti saprebbe consigliare un manuale per un utente alle primissime armi con sistemi linux in spece ubuntu
<tammu> che possibilmente faccia delle analogie con sinstemi win
<mibofra> ciao, se cerchi aiuto, e avvi il programma, ti avvia la guida per l'utente alle prime armi :D .
<Aizram> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<Aizram> O.o
<tammu> in ita nulla ?
<mibofra> perché , la guida di "aiuto" non è in ita ?
<mibofra> da me si :D
<mibofra> nel caso vai sul link che ti ha suggerito Aizram
<mibofra> che è in ita :D .
<tammu> la mia è una paginetta in inglese
<tammu> che reindirizza alla chat irc e alla documentazione ufficiale
<mibofra> hai fatto gli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione ?
<tammu> " per il momento non ho effettuato l'installazione ma solo la prova
<mibofra> ah, ok
<tammu> e con xubuntu
<mibofra> ed hai selezionato la lingua italiana :) ?
<tammu> per essere precisi
<tammu> si
<tammu> almeno quello :)
<tammu> gli aggiornamenti no
<tammu> visto che non rileva la chiavetta wi-fi
<mibofra> vedi qui : www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu e it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu
<mibofra> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu
<mibofra> se non hai installato, non puoi fare gli aggiornamenti XD
<tammu> il problema è che non trovo un analogo a gestione perigeriche
<tammu> e non capisco dove trovare le periferiche che non riconosce
<tammu> :(
<mibofra> che tipo di periferiche ? quelle wifi ?
<tammu> esatto
<mibofra> prova da terminale "jockey-gtk"
<mibofra> se non va "sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk" e riprova l'altro comando :D
<mibofra> jockey è il gestore driver aggiuntivi :) .
<mibofra> ma scusa, perché xubuntu :D ?
<tammu> vecchissimo pc :)
<mibofra> ok :D .
<tammu> sempron 3000 con 600mb di ram
<mibofra> potresti provare anche lubuntu :D
<tammu> mi si è aperta una schermata che mi dice che non ci sono driver prorietati in uso nel pc
<tammu> dopo il primo comando
<tammu> provo con secondo suggerito?
<mibofra> allora la non è problema di driver aggiuntivi
<tammu> ah
<mibofra> dai con la chiavetta inserita "lshw" e poi "lspci -k" e posta l'output su pastebin :D
<mibofra> !paste | tammu
<ubot-it> tammu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tammu> ci sono ancora
<tammu> :P
<tammu> 00:00.0 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1)
<tammu> 	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 939NF6G-VSTA Board
<tammu> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)
<tammu> 	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 939NF6G-VSTA Board
<tammu> 00:01.1 SMBus: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)
<FloodBotIt1> tammu: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<tammu> ops
<tammu> credo di aver floddato
<tammu> ok
<tammu> credo ora di averlo fatto corretto
<tammu> inserendolo nel sito che mi avevi fornito
<tammu> ma non ho capito una volta inserito lì la risposta come faccio a fartela leggere:)
<tammu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1187448/
<tammu> ok ?
<mibofra> ed lshw ?
<tammu> ops
<tammu> pensavo bastasse il secondo
<tammu> :)
<tammu> rifaccio con tutto
<mibofra> ok
<tammu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1187474/
<tammu> ecco
<mibofra> sempre con la chiave wifi inserita :D
<tammu> si
<tammu> non viene proprio vista
<mibofra> ora postami "lsusb -v"
<tammu2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1187502/
<tammu2> azz
<tammu2> temo di aver copiato prima che il comando
<tammu2> finisse tutte le sue funzioni
<mibofra> :D, riprova :)
<tammu2> come faccio a capire quando ha finito?
<mibofra> ti ritorna il terminale per poter scrivere i comandi :D .
<tammu2> ossia devo aspettare la scritta xubuntu@xubuntu:~$
<tammu2> ?
<mibofra> esatto
<tammu2> ah ok
<tammu2> con questo comando stai interrogando le periferiche collegate in usb?
<nannes> tammu2: non sarai tammmmmmmaro
<nannes> lol
<sage79> nannes hai letto il pvt?
<nannes> sage79: si appena letto! bene!
<sage79> tu jai firefox 14?
<tammu2> spero di no ... ma lascio giudicare gli altri
<tammu2> :P
<nannes> tammu2:  ahah, no non intendevo tamarro  lol
<nannes> sei il vecchio Tammaro ?
<tammu2> no
<nannes> 1988 ?
<tammu2> in tal caso non sono io
<nannes> ah ok :P
<tammu2> anche lui un incompetente pesante?
<nannes> vecchio per modo di dire..   no è uno che frequentava qui e con cui avevamo aperto anche un chan.... nulla, nulla fai come se non ti avessi detto niente :D    lol
<nannes> *avevo aperto
<tammu2> na
<tammu2> è più di dieci anni che non apro chan
<mibofra> tammu: si :D .
<tammu2> ovviamente non di assistenza linux
<tammu2> se non fosse chiaro
<tammu2> :)
<tammu2> ok fatto
<tammu2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1187516/
<tammu2> ecco il risultato
<mibofra> non sembra proprio vista: vedi con "lsusb" senza chiavetta, e poi prova con ; vedi se ci sono differenze :) .
<tammu2> sempre lsusb -v ?
<mibofra> solo lsusb
<tammu2> ok
<mibofra> meno lungo :D
<mibofra> il confronto lo puoi fare tu stesso :) .
<tammu2> no
<tammu2> nessuna differenza
<tammu2> vede solo mouse e tastiera
<mibofra> allora il dispositivo non viene proprio visto :D .
<mibofra> mouse e tastiera li avevo visti :D.
<tammu2> mmmm non aspettavo notizia migliore
<mibofra> sorry , che sia difettoso ?
<tammu2> mmmm
<tammu2> no pare di no
<tammu2> collegatyo ora macchina win
<tammu2> *collegato
<tammu2> e viene installato
<mibofra> dovresti provare con ubuntu (ma penso sia troppo pesante ;) ) o lubuntu :D .
<tammu2> e rileva le reti disponibili
<tammu2> non avete da consigliare manuali con analogie a win o con descrizioni dei comandi
<mibofra> ma il problema non era il wifi ?
<tammu2> il problema nel caso specifico è il wifi
<tammu2> ma il problema + grosso è che non conosco linux
<mibofra> le guide in generale te le abbiamo postate prima :D .
<tammu2> e non sò muovermi per nulla
<mibofra> cerca una guida in rete :D .
<tammu2> qualche cosa ho già trovato
<tammu2> è da un paio di gg che scarico guide a caso
<tammu2> alcune carine altre veramente basiche
<tammu2> che ti insegnano in assenza di problemi
<mibofra> prova a vedere qualcosa sul wiki
<tammu2> ma al mrimo intoppo sono fermo
<tammu2> :P
<tammu2> ieri ho aggiornato un driver video su sitema ubuntu... selezionato quello consigliato
<tammu2> riavviato e come per magia non parte + nulla :-)
<tammu2> hehehe
<mibofra> che driver era ?
<tammu2> driver nvidea
<tammu2> sempre della macchina dove ora c'è xubuntu
<mibofra> czz, avvia con il terminale ?
<tammu2> hehehehe
<tammu2> so farlo su macchine win
<tammu2> da prompt o modalità provvisoria
<tammu2> ma non con ubuntu
<mibofra> se avvia con il terminale , si può porre rimedio :D .
<tammu2> per quello ... immaginavo che ci fosse modo di ripristinare il driver precedente
<tammu2> ma non sapendo come fare e avendo come termine di paragone solo ambienti
<tammu2> win
<tammu2> non so manco come chiedere info
<tammu2> o cosa cercare in rete
<mibofra> avvia ubuntu intanto , che sistemiamo, ok ?
<tammu2> ops
<tammu2> ora nel farlo ripartire mi è comparsa la schermata
<tammu2> con opzioni di scelta :
<tammu2> ubuntu con linux... generic-pae
<tammu2> ubuntu con linux... generic-pae ( modalità ripristino)
<tammu2> previous linux versions
<mibofra> usa la modalità di ripristino :D .
<jester-> sera
<mibofra> o prova prima con un kernel precedente :D
<tammu2> e 2 memory test con memtest86+
<tammu2> tardi
<mibofra> :D ok
<tammu2> scelto modalità ripristino
<mibofra> la usiamo lo stesso :) .
<tammu2> ora ho una serie di scelte
<tammu2> ripristina avvio normale
<tammu2> prova a liberare spazio
<tammu2> ripara i pacchetti danneggiati
<tammu2> avvia in modalità grafica emergenza
<tammu2> controlla tutti i filesystem
<mibofra> controlla tutti i filesystem
<mibofra> così avrai l'accesso in lettura scrittura
<mibofra> poi chiedigli la shell di root con rete :D
<mibofra> al momento giusto telo domanderà lui stesso se la vuoi :D .
<tammu2> na
<tammu2> è tornato alla finestra di prima con le varie scelte
<mibofra> e l'ultima scelta :D ?
<tammu2> riepilogo del sistema?
<mibofra> prima :D  ?
<tammu2> ah :)
<mibofra> eh :D
<tammu2> passa a una shell con privilegi di root?
<mibofra> c'è passa ad una shell con privilegi di root e rete :D ?
<mibofra> o simile ?
<tammu2> sopra ho abilita la rete
<tammu2> e sotto
<tammu2> passa a una shell con privilegi di root?
<mibofra> usa prima abilita la rete :D .
<mibofra> poi riparazione pacchetti
<tammu2> posso provare a inserire la chiavetta
<tammu2> visto che al momento
<mibofra> tanto per avere l'accesso in lettura e scrittura
<tammu2> non sono con connessione via cavo?
<mibofra> e poi passa a shell con privilegi di root :D
<mibofra> se metti la scheda wifi e viene riconosciuta
<mibofra> si connette lui :D .
<tammu2> ma senza rete non si può fare nulla ? o si può ripristinare anche senza una connessione
<mibofra> penso che la rete ci serva
<mibofra> fai quello che ti dico e dovrebbe andare tutto ok :)
<tammu2> èfermo su loaded plugin option
<tammu2> è fermo su loaded plugin option
<mibofra> fermo dici ? allora, facciamola semplice , spegni il pc ...
<mibofra> metti la scheda wifi, accendi il pc
<mibofra> avvia ubuntu normalmente :D .
<mibofra> sono sicuro che ti rimanderà al terminale tty :D .
<tammu2> ubuntu con linux... generic-pae
<tammu2> scelgo questa opzione
<mibofra> yes
<tammu2> chiede la pw
<tammu2> e dopo questo punto
<tammu2> ieri incominciava ad andare in palla
<mibofra> ti da il terminale , no ?
<tammu2> ok lo sta rifacendo
<tammu2> :)
<tammu2> no schermata rossicia
<tammu2> "sfondo desktop"
<tammu2> con un unico file sulla scrivania
<tammu2> ma nessuna barra
<mibofra> allora , premi ctrl + alt + f1
<tammu2> una serie di scritte
<fabio_cc> !enter | tammu2 per favore
<ubot-it> tammu2 per favore: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<tammu2> scusate
<fabio_cc> tammu2, nessun problema :)
<mibofra> puoi riportarle :D ? hai provato ad accedere al terminale con ctrl + alt + f1 ?
<mibofra> fabio_cc: sei mod ?
<mibofra> curiosità :)
<fabio_cc> mibofra, è ot, comunque si
<mibofra> ok :d :)
<tammu2> serie di numeri tipo [319.956598] phy345 -> rt73usb_init_eeprom: error - invalid rt chipset detectd
<mibofra> :D ? :) hai sempre avviato ubuntu con la chiave wifi usb :D ?
<tammu2> ai
<tammu2> :P
<tammu2> si
<tammu2> tolgo?
<FloodBotIt1> tammu2: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mibofra> riavvia senza , prova così :D .
<tammu2> azz ma una volta era scortese far aspettare troppo una persona prima di una risposta e per quello si usava abbastanza l'invio :P -- ora passa subito per flood
<fabio_cc> tammu2, hai scritto troppe righe troppo velocemente, pensa se il canale fosse affollato e molte persone si comportassero così
<dog33> sto installando ubuntu 12.04 su un hd
<dog33> sapete se si puo' dire nell'installazione di non installare l'ambiente grafico?
<dog33> a me pare che sta copiando tutto
<tammu2> ora mi è comparso prova-desktop login
<mibofra> dog33, installa ubuntu server che non ha ambiente grafico :D .
<tammu2> infatti una volta per questi aiuti era consigliato il pvt
<mibofra> tammu, hai avviato con il cd live ?
<tammu2> no
<mibofra> il tuo pc si chiama prova-desktop ?
<dog33> omai ho gia' masterizzato questo cd
<mibofra> dog33, no, o installi tutto o niente :)
<dog33> una volta finita l'installazione come faccio a rimuovere tutto ?
<tammu2> ho riavviato inserito pw e poi premuto ctrl+alt+ f1   si si chiama prova desktop
<mibofra> dog33: c'è un utile guida in rete su come rimuovere unity, che è l'ambiente che ti ritroverai una volta installato ubuntu :D .
<tammu2> riformatti e reinstalli ?
<mibofra> tammu2: fai il normale login :D .
<fabio_cc> dog33, sto dando una occhiata, credo che puoi ottenere ciò usando il cd alternate
<mibofra> fabio_cc: io installo da alternate, e sempre l'ambiente grafico ho avuto :D .
<fabio_cc> mibofra, c'è l'opzione "installa un sistema minimale"
<mibofra> onestamente poi non mi ricordo se c'è un opzione pre non installare il DE .
<mibofra> edit: ok , ricordo :D .
<fabio_cc> dog33, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Generale
<mibofra> grazie fabio di avermi rinfrescato la memoria :D .
<fabio_cc> mibofra, prego
<fabio_cc> dog33, devi scaricarti la alternate della versione che ti interessa
<mibofra> solo che non vuole masterizzare altri cd :D .
<fabio_cc> lol
<tammu2> domanda esente dai problei precedenti
<dog33> quale pacchetto mi conviene rimuovere per farli rimuovere tutti assieme in blocco?
<fabio_cc> dog33, per l'esattezza l'opzione è «Installa un sistema a riga di comando»
<tammu2> ma non è possibile effettuare le installazioni utilizzando un cd che monti delle immagini presenti su altri pc in lan?
<nannes> tammu2: hai mischiato un po' le cose
<mibofra> dog33: se proprio ci tieni: "sudo apt-get purge unity lightdm" ma ce ne sono altri :D .
<nannes> Comunque sì, è possibile fare un'installazione a partire da una ISO presa via LAN, con un network boot
<dog33> a me serve un sistema senza niente
<nannes> !minimale
<dog33> mi sono trovato per caso questo cd e sto installando ubuntu
<ubot-it> Installazione minimale di Ubuntu : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<nannes> !minimale | dog33
<ubot-it> dog33: please see above
<mibofra> dog33: non installare niente... scherzo :D , usa l'alternate come già detto :) .
<fabio_cc> nannes, non vuole masterizzare un altro cd
<mibofra> quello è il problema XD .
<dog33> voglio rimuovere tutto dal sistema che ora sta finendo l'installazione
<dog33> se possibile
<nannes> fabio_cc: e che c'entra?  Infatti, col metodo che gli ho detto non c'è bisogno di nessun cd.
<nannes> tammu2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaRete
<tammu2> grazie nannes
<dog33> a me non serve niente neanche la rete, neanche internet
<mibofra> tammu2: ma non stavi accedendo al terminale di tty ?
<nannes> dog33: Puoi spiegare **Cosa** ti serve, allora? :D
<mibofra> dog33: se mi dai un attimo di pazienza, recupero tutte le dipendenze se proprio ci tieni :D
<dog33> devo farci girare un programma che fa dei calcoli
<mibofra> nannes: non lo so, per questo gli avevo detto di non installare niente :D .
<nannes> dog33: E di questo programma possiedi i sorgenti giusto?
<dog33> si
<mibofra> dog33: ma non puoi usare un emulatore di terminale ?
<tammu2> si io sono arrivato al terminale
<mibofra> o tty ?
<dog33> l'ho scritto io
<nannes> Bhè, allora come minimo ti servono compilatori ecc
<dog33> si solo gcc
<nannes> Se davvero vuoi un sistema minimale, senza interfaccia grafica, puoi seguire il link che ti ho dato sopra ↑
<nannes> c'è solo l'essenziale,
<dog33> ma devo riformattare??
<nannes> e quel che ti serve, lo scegli e installi TU, da solo.
<mibofra> nannes: non gli entra in testa XD .
<nannes> dog33: beh sì
<nannes> dog33: volevi togliere tutto da un sistema già presente?
<nannes> alla fine fai prima a reinstallare no?!
<dog33> ormai ha gia' finito di installare
<dog33> magari basta un comando per togliere tutto il casino
<fabio_cc> nannes, vuole installare ubuntu senza interfaccia grafica, e gli ho consigliato di usare il cd alternate con l'opzione "Installa un sistema a riga di comando"
<mibofra> non vuole masterizzare il cd di un alternte o co, e siccome non vuole usare la rete ... XD .
<nannes> fabio_cc:  Certo va bene, ma la minimal install è ancora più essenziale.  Così il sistema rimane pulito, e installa SOLO ciò che gli serve. Per questo
<nannes> Concilia esattamente con i suoi bisogni
<fabio_cc> nannes, ok inoltre non vuole masterizzare altri cd :D
<nannes> fabio_cc: np, la può far da rete
<mibofra> gli spediamo il cd a casa ? XD
<nannes> anche se non capisco tutto sto astio
<fabio_cc> nannes, allora ok
<mibofra> tammu: ci sei ancora ?
<tammu2> si
<nannes> dog33: Ti avviso che per ***non masterizzare un bruttissimo e stupidissimo cd*** stai andando incontro a un bel po' di comandi da fare.. non so se ti conviene,  :p
<tammu2> sono al terminal
<dog33> non e' che non voglio masterizzare i cd, non ho piu' un computer con il masterizzatore
<mibofra> usa una pendrive XD
<mibofra> tammu2: prendi una chiavetta usb a portata di mano :D .
<tammu2> pronta
<fabio_cc> dog33, infatti, se il tuo pc supporta il boot da usb, puoi installare ubuntu alternate su chiavetta e installare da li
<dog33> no mi pare che non lo supporta
<mibofra> tammu: dai "lshw > lshw.txt" ed "lspci -k > lspci.txt"
<mibofra> poi metti la chiavetta :D .
<dog33> e' partito il sistema
<mibofra> tammu: tutto ok ?
<tammu2> mibofra scusa mi dice che dovrei essere un super user per poter lanciare quel programma e l'output potrebbe essere incompleto
<tammu2> lancio ugualemente anche il secondo comando?
<mibofra> tammu: mandalo dove stai pensando
<mibofra> lancia ugualmente il comando :D .
<tammu2> hehehe
<fabio_cc> tammu2, è meglio sudo lshw
<tammu2> fabio dove?
<mibofra> fabio_cc: per quello che ci serve ti assicuro che il semplice lshw va benissiomo :D .
<fabio_cc> mibofra, ok
<mibofra> tammu: continua :D .
<mibofra> *benissimo
<tammu2> fatto
<mibofra> ed il secondo ?
<tammu2> fatto
<tammu2> il secondo è stato velocissimo il primo un pò meno
<mibofra> dai "ls lshw.txt" e poi "ls lspci.txt" dovrebbero tornarti lshw.txt ed lspci.txt
<mibofra> è normale che il secondo comando sia più veloce :D .
<tammu2> mi dovrebbero essere tornati quei file :P
<tammu2> ora presumo di doverli inviare sulla chiavetta
<mibofra> ehi, io dovrei andare a cena :D , chi continua ? oppure tammu, mi vuoi aspettare? non ci metterò molto :D .
<mibofra> si
<tammu2> mibofra tranquillo non ho fretta
<tammu2> possia fare anche in altri momenti
<mibofra> ok, ci sentiamo dopo :D .
<tammu2> mi pare di averti gia seccato a sufficienza per oggi
<mibofra> no :D , ci sentiamo dopo cena, rimani in linea :D .
<tammu2> ti ringrazzio della pazienza e disponibilità datami
<mibofra> va bene :d .
<mibofra> io vado a cena, ma rimango connesso :D , ciao :) .
<tammu2> ciao
<tammu2> io provo a documentarmi nel frattempo visto che nenecessito parecchio
<tammu2> un saluto a tutti e temo per voi che ci si rivedrà presto. vi ringrazio e chiedo scusa per l'uso non adeguato che ho fatto del chan
<fabio_cc> tammu2, ciao, nessun problema
<oldcomputer> ciao mi potete aiutare?
<oldcomputer> pronto...c'è qualcuno?
<Aizram> tutti a cena
<Aizram> esponi il quesito oldcomputer e se qualcuno sa, risponderà
<oldcomputer> non riesco a connettermi alle reti wi fi con xubuntu
<oldcomputer> proprio non va neanche la scansione...
<oldcomputer> vabbè! bella di padella! addio
<ErVito> té capì Aizram?!! ti ha dato della bella di padella
<signornessuno> ciao
<signornessuno> mibofra, ciao ti ricordi di me? il problema del crash non e risolto puoi aiutarmi?
<signornessuno>  lascio amule e irc accesi a scaricare e quando torno trovo schermo nero e trattino che lampeggia, e devo riavviare
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, dalla cartella home digitando ctrl-l si accede alla barra degli indirizzi, mi dite quello della cartella computer? per visualizzare tutte le partizioni
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ciao
<jester-> aiò Drizamanuber
<Drizamanuber> jester-: un aiutino!!
<jester-> Drizamanuber: sto andando a cena, roba veloce?
<Drizamanuber> jester-: qual'è l'indirizzo della cartella principale del computer?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: /  è la root
<Drizamanuber> so che ci sono ///
<jester-> in root c'è l'albero di cartelle e sottov artelle
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: rieccomi, scusa
<Drizamanuber_> so che ci sono /// e la scritta computer, ma non mi ricordo bene la sintassi
<jester-> Drizamanuber: /  è la root
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: per quello ok
<jester-> è una sola /// non esiste
<Drizamanuber_> ma io voglio vedere la cartella con tutte le partizioni
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: ??
<jester-> la / sta una partizione
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: con 11.04 se toglievo la chiavetta mentre la sua cartella era aperta, mi riportava a quella cartella
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: e che centra /
<Drizamanuber_> "///"computer, una cosa simile
<jester-> attacchi la usb, la manto, se enstri sei in / della usb
<jester-> non esiste ///
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: boh, non so
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: buon appetito
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: fuma meno e vai a faiga
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: la faiga sta stirando
<jester-> aiuta
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: l'erbetta l'ho finita l'altro ieri
<Drizamanuber_> questo mi preoccupa
<Drizamanuber_> ehheeheheheheh
<jester-> vado
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: so che c'è una soluzione, d'altra parte in 11.04 lo facevo, se risolvo il problema te lo faccio sapere
<Drizamanuber_> ciao jester-
<Drizamanuber_> entrando nella cartella home e digitando ctrl-L, come posso visualizzare la cartella del pc con le icone delle mie partizioni?
<Drizamanuber_> voglio visualizzzare le risorse del pc da una caartelle com'è possibilie?
<Drizamanuber_> oppure dove trovo la spunta per visualizzare l'icona del computer sulla scrivania da gconf-editor?
<alessio> ciao a tutti, per sbaglio ho rimosso la voce "salvaschermo" dalle applicazioni d'avvio...qualcuno può dirmi come rimetterla, siccome pur impostando che lo schermo non deve mai andare in stand by, dopo un tot di minuti lo fa ugualmente :)
<Aizram> ErVito, O.o non ero al pc e non ho letto
<doom_> ho installato i driver proprietari di amd per una radeon e quando riavvio la luminosità dello schermo si mette al massimo per provare a salvare le impostazioni della luminosita ho modificato il file /etc/rc.local aggiungendo echo 4 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness ma niente al riavvio si mette al massimo
<Aizram> vabbè mica ho detto che avrei risposto io
<Aizram> gente maleducata comuque
<ErVito> Aizram: massì, era una battuta e ho detto io che era rivolta a te anche se non lo era ;)
<Aizram> ahh ma io mica me la prendo!
<Aizram> vado! film in attesa
<Aizram> notte a tutti
<Drizamanuber_> come faccio a mettere sulla scrivania il collegamento alle risorse del computer?
<signornessuno> ho aggiornato il kernel, vediamo se si risolve qualcosa
<alessio> Drizamanuber_, che de usi??
<Drizamanuber_> alessio: ubuntu 12.04 con unity
<alessio> Drizamanuber_, ok allora scaricati ubuntu tweak oppure gnome tweak tool (quest'ultimo è presente nei repository ufficiali, basat che dai sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool)
<alessio> Drizamanuber_, appena hai fatto dimmelo che andiamo avanti ;)
<signornessuno> Drizamanuber_, forse computer:///
<signornessuno> Drizamanuber_, cosi dovresti vedere tutte le partizioni
<Drizamanuber_> signornessuno: evvai
<Drizamanuber_> signornessuno: grazie mille funziona
<Drizamanuber_> alessio: ho finito
<signornessuno> Drizamanuber_, prego, e un piacere poter aiutare
<Drizamanuber_> alessio: ho installato gnome-tweak-tool
<Drizamanuber_> doom_: io l'ho risolto sistemando così rc.local: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1187717/
<doom_> Drizamanuber_ ho provato anche io ma niente non so cosa fare i driver catalyst non fanno modificare la luminosità
<Drizamanuber_> doom_: lo so è un casino anche per me, funzionava solo fino alla versione 11.04
<doom_> drizamanuber questo ti fa aggiungere le ico alla scrivania http://linuxdifficile.wordpress.com/2011/03/27/aggiungiamo-le-icone-computer-home-cestino-sul-desktop-di-ubuntu/
<Drizamanuber_> doom_: grazie, ma ho già risolto
<doom_> Drizamanuber sarei tentato a modificare le impostazioni di grub per la luminosità ma non so se è necessario
<Drizamanuber_> doom_: sei sicuro di aver sistemato rc come quello che ti ho mandato io?
<mibofra> ciao sono tornato ora. signornessuno, mi ricordo :D
<doom_> Drizamanuber_ si ogni volta che riavvio parte con la luminosità come vuole lui
<mibofra> doom_ : tipico di ubuntu XD .
<Drizamanuber_> doom_: io avevo seguito le guide e mi dicevano di togliere il cancelletto dall'ultima riga, quella con echo 0
<Drizamanuber_> doom_:  e non funzionava, lasciandolo invece funziona, prova magari con un numero più basso io l'ho messo a 1
<mibofra> doom: sentito parlare di f.lux ?
<mibofra> provalo ;) .
<doom_> mibofra si ma usando kde ce mi sembra redshift ma appena lo avvio cresha volevo provarlo anche se non ero sicuro ma non ci sono riuscito Drizamanuber_ il file rc.local finisce senza '#' exit 0 io lo messo e lo tolto ma non sembra servire
<Drizamanuber_> doom_: mi dispiace, ma non so aiutarti di più
<mibofra> doom_ : prima dell'exit 0 dovresti usare il comando che deve far girare rc.local :D , ma meglio lasciarlo perdere :D .
<mibofra> doom_ : ti piace l'uso
<Drizamanuber_> doom_: l'unico consiglio che posso darti è restare alla 11.04
<mibofra> degli script bash ?
<Drizamanuber_> io vado, buona serata a tutti
<mibofra> potresti usarne uno , poi hai provato ad utilizzare il controllo della luminosità via le impostazioni di sistema ?
<mibofra> Drizamanuber_ : sera :) .
<doom_> Drizamanuber_ ciao mibofra non ho capito che comando devo usare nell rc.local?
<mibofra> dovresti metterci un miniscript che regoli automaticamente come vuoi tu la luminosità :D .
<mibofra> hai provato ad usare il pannello per la luminosità
<mibofra> in impostazioni di sistema ?
<doom_> mibofra si ho regolato dalle impstazioni gestione energia lo script è echo 1 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness?
<mibofra> ci sono vari modi : a te funziona echo 1 > ecc ?
<mibofra> doom_ ?
<mibofra> doomy :D ?
<doom_> mibofra scusa no non funziona echo 1
<mibofra> se ci metti prima "sudo" ?
<doom_> mibofra provo con sudo
<mibofra> :D
<mibofra> doom_ ????
<doom_> mibofra niente anche con sudo
<mibofra> aspee :D
<mibofra> prova questo : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=527443
<mibofra> :D
<doom_> mibofra vedo solo un post
<mibofra> e l'hai letto ?
<doom_> mibofra dopo 'Se non dovreste vederla modificate la posizione della form' non ce niente
<doom_> seguito da un 'Non si hanno i permessi necessari per visualizzare i file allegati in questo messaggio.'
<mibofra> sei registrato al forum ?
<doom_> mibofra no
<OverMe> echo 1 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<mibofra> prenditi solo il tarball dove c'è lo script per che ti serve
<mibofra> OverMe: già provato, sorry :D .
<OverMe> ho scrito solo il comando corretto, poi non so ho seguito
<mibofra> ok OverMe, comunque non puoi agire su quel file :D , ma non c'era una stringa per il kernel ?
<OverMe> in che senso "non puoi agire su quel file" ?
<mibofra> nel senso che ce lo ficca il kernel, e poi ti manda a roderti :D .
<OverMe> si ma lo puoi comunque cambiare
<doom_> OverMe io ho scritto 'sudo echo 1 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness ' mibofra ho cercato il tar ma non lo trovo ora mi iscrivi cosi leggo qualcosa
<OverMe> doom_, in quel modo dovrebbe dirti che non hai i permessi necessari
<mibofra> OverMe: alla fine le modifiche non durano XD :D .
<OverMe> no, non durano ovviamente
<mibofra> e questo è il punto, fatemi cercare la stringa per il kernel :D .
<OverMe> basta aggiungere la riga ad /etc/rc.local
<mibofra> OverMe: già proposta come soluzione :D .
<OverMe> e?
<DAMN3dg1rl> buongiorno a voi .... ho un problema con il mio samsung np305 .
<DAMN3dg1rl> c'è un problemino ... sulla tastiera i tasti fn attivano di default le funzioni secondarie . tipo f7 diminuisce il volume , e non c'è verso di ottenerne il funzionamento come f7
<mibofra> doom_ : per diminuire la luminosità prova "xbacklight -inc 40" aumentare "xbacklight -dec 40
<mibofra> "
<mibofra> prova
<mibofra> poi c'è la stringa per il kernel :D
<doom_> mibofra dove metto 'xbacklight -inc 40'
<mibofra> nel terminale , prima dai "sudo bash" o mettici sudo davanti
<mibofra> xbacklight è un utility di X :D .
<doom_> sto installando
<mibofra> cosa ? xbacklight ?
<doom_> mibofra si
<mibofra> ok, poi dai i comandi :D.
<doom_> mibofra la luminosità cambia provo riavvio
<mibofra> ok :D .
<DAMN3dg1rl> mibofra, ti pare di avere una possibile soluzione con questo problema mio ?> ;)
<mibofra> DAMN3dg1rl: hai settato bene la tastiera :D ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> mibofra, ho appena installato
<doom_> mibofra sempre luminosita alta
<DAMN3dg1rl> non  ricordo nemmeno come si configuri
<mibofra> ed usi il programmino per settare la luminosità bassa :D .
<doom_> mibofra si
<mibofra> DAMN: che DE usi ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> mibofra, noto che tutti i tasti con seconda funzione diventano solo seconda funzione
<DAMN3dg1rl> kde
<mibofra> dovresti trovare facilmente i controlli per la tastiera, digita tastiera nella barra di ricerca e setta bene la tua tastiera :D .
<doom_> riavvio
<DAMN3dg1rl> mibofra, non trovo nulla inerente ai tasti fn
<mibofra> DAMN: setta il bene la tastiera e il tutto dovrebbe funzionare :D.
<DAMN3dg1rl> mibofra, come la setto?
<mibofra> con il plugin del pannello di controllo di kde :D .
<doom_> mibofra ho provato anche a cambiare lo script come detto da OverMe niente
<DAMN3dg1rl> mibofra, il plugin del pannello di  controllo kde non riporta una opzione tasti funzione secondaria o simile
<mibofra> doom_ : dai "gksudo gedit /etc/default/" e dimmi quado a aperto gedit :D .
<doom_> mibofra sono in gedit
<mibofra> a questa riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<mibofra> aggiungi acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor
<mibofra> dove vendor è la marca del pc
<mibofra> o acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=legacy
<mibofra> e così se la mette... dove stai pensando :D lui :) .
<mibofra> salvi, chiudi e dai "sudo update-grub"
<mibofra> o "sudo update-initramfs" :D .
<mibofra> e riavvia :) .
<franco_> salve a tutti
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<franco_> ho un problema con la tv digitale su linux
<franco_> @mibofra
<franco_> mi potresti aiutare?
<mibofra> "sudo apt-get install kaffeine" , apri kaffeine con il sintonizzatore inserito
<mibofra> premi sull'icona della tv
<mibofra> e poi sull'icona a forma di tv più piccola
<franco_> e poi start scan giusto?
<franco_> gia fatto
<franco_> ma non li trova...
<franco_> ho provao a fare la lista canali con wscan e la fa :(
<dod> mibofra  leggi pvt o query
<doom__> mibofra ho aggiunto al grub acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=legacy ancora la luminosità parte alta
<franco_> li ha trovati
<franco_> ...
<franco_> ma pochi:(
<mibofra> metti allora sulla piccola icona a tv , sintonizzatore, auto italia o nome tua città e riprova lo scan :D .
<franco_> provo:)
<mibofra> doom_ : poi è ubuntu , usa xbacklight :D .
<mibofra> ciao , io vado :D . Notte a tutti :D .
<franco_> buonanotte:) e grazie
<doom__> mibofra grazie ciao :)
<mibofra> prego ciaaaao :D  :D.
<tammu> sera
<ParanoidAndroid> notte
<tammu> notte
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-06
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<grenbk> buongiorno è la mia prima volta in chat
<grenbk> sono poco esperto di linux
<grenbk> sto cercando aiuto per un problema
<grenbk> ho eseguito l'aggiornamento da 10.04.1 LTS a 12.04 LTS
<grenbk> qualcuno può supportarmi?
<hallino1> Giorno
<hallino1> Che problema hai grenbk ?
<grenbk> ciao
<grenbk> ho seguito la procedura di aggiornamento via rete
<grenbk> al riavvio è uscito questo messaggio:
<grenbk> L'unità disco per / non è ancora pronta o non è presente. Attendere ancora oppure premere S per saltare il montaggio o M per il ripristino manuale
<grenbk> ho letto un po' in giro, sembra non risolvibile
<grenbk> vorrei almeno tornare alla versione originaria 10.04.1 LTS
<grenbk> puoi aiutarmi?
<grenbk> se inserisco una usb con live del 10.04.1 LTS posso ripristinare il vecchio sistema?
<glpiana> grenbk, dipende da cosa devi ripristinare sul vecchio sistema, ma in linea di massima dovresti poterci intervenire
<ghigomatto> buongiorno a tutti
<ghigomatto> problema di questo tipo: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, drivers NVIDIA perfettamente funzionanti, cairo dock installata, compiz installato (con manager): i filmati sul web ed in generale tutti i prodotti multimediali sul web non riesco a vederli bene, nel senso che l'audio scorre a tratti, come se fosse spezzettato, e il vidio analogamente, si comporta più lento. Qualcuno saprebbe indirizzarmi verso le verifiche giuste da fare?
<ghigomatto> Purtroppo non riesco più a gestire alcun contenuto video....sul web
<glpiana> !flash | ghigomatto comicnia a controllare la tua situazione seguendo questo wiki
<ubot-it> ghigomatto comicnia a controllare la tua situazione seguendo questo wiki: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi
<ghigomatto> Ehilà: glpiana ! tutto ok? Grazie per l'altro ieri....ho risolto egregiamente, ed ho fattotesoro dei passi effettuati assieme per recuperare il grub dei due s.o messi in dual.
<glpiana> :)
<ghigomatto> ubot-it: ho installato il flash player effettuandone un link alla libreria necessaria direttamente dentro una cartella (che ho creato io) che si chiama /home/mio_user/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ho installato il flash player effettuandone un link alla libreria necessaria direttamente dentro una cartella (che ho creato io) che si chiama /home/mio_user/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<glpiana> ghigomatto, e perchè hai fatto sta roba?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: perché si fa così, no?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, no, si installa il pacchetto flashplugin-installer
<ghigomatto> glpiana: spetta che controllo se il link è ancora sul posto....cmq il pacchetto che dici dovrebbe esserci....spetta, verifico ste due cose.
<kirby> salve vorrei formattare la mia scheda SD da 1 GB su ubuntu 12.04 come posso fare?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ecco qui, il pacchetto c'è: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1188555/
<glpiana> kirby, puoi usare gparted oppure il gestore dischi
<kirby> ok
<glpiana> ghigomatto, scrivi: locate libflashplayer.so
<kirby> dove lo trovo il gestore di dischi?
<glpiana> kirby, sotto amministrazione
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ok, ho detto una minkiata, l'installazione che ho fatto in quel modo era per la libraria java, che funziona perfettamente.
<kirby> grz
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ecco qui: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1188559/
<kirby> :)
<glpiana> ghigomatto, guarda la guida che ti ho indicato e controlla di non avere i pacchetti che creano conflittualità
<ghigomatto> glpiana: la sto guardando, ma quali pacchetti devo verificare?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, leggi e li vedi elencati
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ho esclusivamente il pacchetto che ti ho segnalato. Tuttavia ho anche vbox, versione 4.1.20, che attualmente sta girando. Non vorrei che desse fastidio in qualche modo.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, non da fastidio. apri una pagina internet con flash, tipo un video di youtube
<glpiana> ghigomatto, clicca col destro sul video e entra nelle impostazioni di flash
<glpiana> ghigomatto, controlla come hai impostato l'accelerazione hardware
<ghigomatto> uso questa pagina, che è relativa alla scuola di cui faccio parte: http://www.apnea-academy.com
<glpiana> ghigomatto, a parte lo spam che non è accettato su questo canale, in quel sito cosa in particolare non ti funziona?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: non è questo sito, ma i filmati su web...usavo sto sito perché so che uso flsh...
<glpiana> ghigomatto, i filmati presenti su quel sito usano un player in flash che no permette l'accesso alle impostazioni, quindi apri un video di youtube e poi le impostazioni di flash come ti ho detto
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ok, lo faccio, sul mio canale. ti posto il link, se posso....
<glpiana> sul tuo canale di cosa?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: youtube....
<glpiana> ghigomatto, io non voglio un link di youtube, voglio che TU apri un QUALSIASI video di youtube e apri le impostazioni di flash
<ghigomatto> glpiana: l'ho appena fatto, cosa devo verificare?
<glpiana> glpiana> ghigomatto, controlla come hai impostato l'accelerazione hardware
<ghigomatto> glpiana: flag su visulaizzazione "accelerazione hardware abilitato.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, prova a togliere la spunta e a vedere come si comporta
<ghigomatto> glpiana: no, nessuna differenza, ho tolto il flag.
<ghigomatto> glpiana: naturalmente ho ricaricato la pag...
<glpiana> ghigomatto, metti in pausa la macchina virtuale
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ci provo, ok.
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ora è in pausa, riprovo?
<glpiana> sì
<ghigomatto> glpiana: se faccio un top mentre playo da schifo ottengo questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1188594/
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ovviamanete non è cambiato nulla...
<glpiana> ghigomatto, prova a disabilitare compiz e vedi cosa cambia
<glpiana> ghigomatto, comuqnue se quelle sono le prime righe di top, no è un problema di risorse
<ghigomatto> glpiana: mentra va a pezzi...vedo sta roba su top: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1188596/ (se non sbaglio il 4° parametro è l'i/o, mi sembra molto alto....
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ecco la foto di un attimo fa, mentre il filmato gira da schifo....: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1188599/
<ghigomatto> glpiana: come si "disabilita" compiz?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, tasto destro sul desktop, ultima scheda. dovrestipoter escludere gli effetti grafici da lì
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ah...ok, ok..chiarissimo, si, ho capito.
<ghigomatto> era impostato su: aggiuntivi, ora è su nessuno, poi semmai provo "normali"
<ghigomatto> glpiana: devo mica reloggarmi? al momento non è cambiato assolutamente nulla....pur ricaricando la pagina web
<glpiana> ghigomatto, quanta ram ha sto pc?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: sinceramente sembra sufficiente... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1188612/
<Rebecca92> !info 7z
<ubot-it> Package 7z does not exist in precise
<Rebecca92> scusate .... in che pacchetto posso trovare il supporto a 7z?
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<hallino1> Rebecca92, p7zip-full
<Rebecca92> hallino1, thank
<giuseppe1> ciao a tutti!quando inserisco un dvd nel lettore del mio portatile automaticamente ubuntu 12/04 mi apre il lettore di filmati che non ha i permessi per aprirlo.allora devo chiuderlo e aprire VLC che funzia benissimo.Cosa devo fare per fare aprire automaticamente Vlc quando inserisco un dvd?Un grazie anticipato a chi risponde a una cosi banale domanda
<doom_> vai nelle preferenze e modifica le applicazioni predefinite dovrebbe funzionare
<Rebecca92> scusate , ho un tema di kde spacchettato .... non riesco ad abilitarlo ... lo devo ricompattare per  usarlo?
<glpiana> Rebecca92, riscaricalo e poi dallo in pasto così al gestore dei temi di kde
<Rebecca92> glpiana, non so dove l'ho scaricato . e non so il nome originario . l'avevo scompattato tempo fa per estrarre  dei files per un altro progetto . e non trovo l'originale
<glpiana> Rebecca92, e allora ricompattalo
<Rebecca92> glpiana, zip?
<glpiana> Rebecca92, di solito sono tar.gz
<Rebecca92> glpiana, sapresti dove trovare questo set di cursori per gnu/linux http://lavalon.deviantart.com/art/Oxygen-Cursors-76614092 ... mi servirebbe in particolare la oxygen pink ... l'avevo nella passata installazione ma ora non riesco a trovarlo
<glpiana> Rebecca92, ti spiacerebbe spostarti in #ubuntu-it-chat per ste cose?
<Rebecca92> ok
<roht> buon giorno
<roht> ecco cosa appare se voglio vedere i filmati con il browser epiphany di ubuntu 12.04, qualche suggerimento? premetto che ho già installato gli extras...
<glpiana> roht, ecco cosa appare... e cosa appare?
<roht> http://imagebin.org/227384...
<roht> un cubo in mezzo alla finestra del filmato e null'altro
<glpiana> roht, i video di youtube li apri?
<roht> no
<roht> stessa cosa
<mnemonik> attraverso un programma voglio selezionare una foto... si apre il riquadro e appaiono una colonna di foto con relativo nome, ma le miniature delle foto sono piccolissime e ho difficoltà a scegliere la foto giusta: c'è un modo di ingrandire le miniature? ...invece ho notato che quando si selezione foto da aprire in Gimp questo consente di vedere un'anteprima della foto in un riquadro a destra... quindi il problema è dovuto al programma in questione che n
<roht> gli altri browser funzionano
<roht> firefox e cromium ma niente con epiphany :-(
<glpiana> roht, http://askubuntu.com/questions/64164/flash-player-in-epiphany
<roht> ok grazie vado a vedere
<sage79> ho installato kde su ubuntu. oralo splash screen è di kde. come reverto a quello di ubuntu?
<tammu> giorno a tutti
<tammu> giorno sarebbe possibile parlare con un op ? avrei una curiosità da chiedere ( molto probabilmente sono io a non impostare correttamente dei settaggi )
<glpiana> tammu, joina #ubuntu-it-ops
<nicotano> salve
<tammu> salve
<stevr1it> sto provando ad installare oracle java development kit ma mi si ferma con errore  e non riesco  nemmeno a rimuoverlo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1188841/
<glpiana> stevr1it, sha256sum mismatch jdk-7u3-linux-i586.tar.gz
<glpiana> sembra un porblema di download del file
<glpiana> stevr1it, se provi ad aprire il collegamento http://download.oracle.com/otn-pub/java/jdk/7u3-b04/jdk-7u3-linux-i586.tar.gz col browser ne vedi la ragione
<stevr1it>  glpiana ho messo i repositori giusti da web
<stevr1it> glpiana, lo paro
<stevr1it> ok sai suggerirmi come installarlo allora?
<glpiana> stevr1it, comunque spostiamoci in #ubuntu-it-chat , qui non c'è supporto su roba esterna
<stevr1it> soo 2 giorni che mi danno per installare java da sun
<stevr1it> ok
<tammu> giorno
<altair> ciao a tutti
<altair> desideravo chiedere ... utilizzo lubuntu e desideravo sostituire pacmanfm con nautilus perchè pacmanfm ha un bel pò di problemi. E' velocissimo ma ad esempio non visualizza correttamente i file sulle schede di memoria.... nautilus invece funziona benissimo.
<altair> Rimuovere pacmanfm però .... non riesco a dire a lubuntu... utilizza nautilus e non pacmanfm
<altair> ho cercato in giro su google ma non trovo un punto da dove modificare tutto dal sistema...
<sonne> ciao altair
<altair> ciao sonne!
<sonne> forse questo ti e' di aiuto: http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=72392.0
<mapreri> altair: intanto si chiama pcmanfm... poi, non basta un `sudo apt-get remove pcmanfm && sudo apt-get install nautilus` ??
<sonne> mapreri, perche' basti ti serve fortuna.. :)
<mapreri> sonne, perchè?
<mapreri> all'epoca in cui usavo solo lxde mi sembra abbia funzionato...
<sonne> allora hai avuto fortuna
<sonne> voglio dire... ogni DE sceglie a modo suo quale programma usare per un determinato task
<sonne> se gli togli da sotto la sedia quello che usa di default puo' semplicemente trovarsi senza, non e' detto che sia al corrente di quali altri sono installati
<altair> mapreri, no non basta, dopo aver dato quel comando per qualche motivo il sistema non capisce che se clicco sulle cartelle deve partire nautilus. ho provato anche con apri con ma lo fa una volta sola.
<sonne> se trovi il modo di configurarlo in modo diretto e' molto meglio
<mapreri> sonne, evidentemente mi ricordo male. comunque hai ragione sul fatto che ogni de è attaccato al proprio file manager..
<doom_> scrivo da una knoppix live come faccio a montare un lvm cifrato da questa distro non mi parte ubuntu
<altair> sonne, esiste un punto in cui lubuntu ti chiede che gestore vuoi usare.... l'ho visto apparire una volta.... ma non sono mai riuscito a farlo riapparire
<sonne> altair, prova con le istruzioni di quel link
<altair> sonne, sto seguendo il link che m'hai dato
<altair> sonne, ma manca l'indicazione finale. dice di scegliere il gestore. ho sostituito pcmanfm con nautilus.... ma parte lo stesso pcmanfm
<sonne> altair, prova a riavviare LXDE... se non funziona non so aiutarti
<altair> sonne, sei un grande.... funziona!
<altair> sonne, non posso impostare nautilus come gestore singolo
<altair> pcmanfm dev'esserci per forza
<altair> sonne, ma ora sono riuscito ad aprire tutto con nautilus
<sonne> \o/
<altair> sonne, sei mitico!
<sonne> altair, mi fanno piacere i complimenti ma... e' e' solo il secondo risultato di google per "lxde file manager" :)
<altair> ora serve solo che linux mi permetta di utilizzare qualche gioco e un client msn che supporti la videochiamata e poi wincoso può anche restare sugli scaffali....schiffali
<sonne> altair, per msn sei fregato mi sa... fai prima a convertire tutti gli amici a skype :)
<altair> sonne, eehhhh io ci provo ma sembra una specie di virus mentale.... se non usi msn ti dicono che sei tu quello fuori dal mondo... vai a fargli capire (e ci sto provando!) che skype funziona milel volte meglio....
<altair> sonne,  ma per giocare un pò?
<sonne> altair, io te la butto li', ma... wine?
<sonne> dipende dai giochi sai
<altair> sonne, wine alle volte va alle volte crea un miliardo di problemi....
<sonne> tipo... msn funziona da schifo :)
<altair> sonne, msn se lo apri e aspetti li fermo... ad un tratto crasha solo soletto
<sonne> provato emesene?
<altair> sonne, sarà che ha tendenze suicide..
<altair> sonne, provato amsn finche lo supportavano, provato emesene..... lasciamo stare.... ora uso pidgin...
<altair> sonne, ma le video chiamate me le scordo
<sonne> a giro dicono che emesene supporta pla video chat
<sonne> *shrug*
<altair> sonne, ma se non c'è ne un menù ne un link per la videochiamata..
<sonne> forse ti manca qualche pezzo
<altair> ?? lo installo dai repo...
<sonne> non so... libpython-v4l-schifo-volante
<altair> come fa a mancare qualcosa?
<sonne> magari c'e' qualche lib non essenziale che serve solo per la videochat
<sonne> oppure il supporto e' stato rimosso dai pacchettizzatori di ubuntu per qualche paturnia mentale
<strk> possibile che 'lightdm' sia cosi' pieno di colori ? mi sembra strano
<altair> sonne, e come si fa? anche scaricando emesene dal sito ... è uguale
<sonne> non lo so... emesene saranno 6-7 anni che non lo uso
<altair> sonne,  e cosa usi?
<sonne> pidgin
<sonne> ma d'altra parte della videochat non me ne importa nulla
<glpiana> !chat | sonne altair
<ubot-it> sonne altair: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<doom_> \quit
<agoradf> buon pomerigio a tutti
<agoradf> sono ormai giorni che provo senza soluzione a far partire degli script al boot di sistema senza dover necessariamente pare la login al desktop
<agoradf> nello specifico avrei bisogno di far partire una script che ha all'interno dei mount
<agoradf> ed uno script per far partire file python
<sonne> agoradf, domanda stupida forse, ma non ti conviene usare l'fstab per quelli?
<agoradf> sonne ai me no perche gli storage da montare potrebero cambiare indirizzo ip
<sonne> hm... e in che modo automatizzi questa cosa?
<sonne> lo script ha una qualche euristica per stabilire l'ip da montare?
<sonne> lascia fare, non e' importante... hai gia' considerato la possibilita' di usare /etc/rc.local?
<agoradf> si ma non va
<sonne> forse vuoi essere piu' specifico di "non va" ;)
<agoradf> si scusa cercavo le parole piu ideonee
<agoradf> allora si ho inserito tutto in rc.local, ma mi pare di vedere che anche in questo caso i comandi partono solo dopo
<agoradf> la login
<agoradf> non capisco perche, se bene io ero convinto che rc.local fosse autonomo dalla login
<agoradf> allor ai casi sono due
<agoradf> o rc.local a smesso di funzionare ho io sbaglio qualcosa
<sonne> rc.local dovrebbe funzionare anche su upstart
<sonne> mi sa che devi debuggarti lo script
<glpiana> agoradf, rc.local parte all'avvio del pc indipendentemente dal login
<agoradf> acco il condizionale mi frega :-)
<sonne> magari mettici qualche touch qui e la' per vedere se e dove fallisce :)
<agoradf> che voi sappiate ce un file di log dove rc.local scrive?
<glpiana> agoradf, no. il tuo script, lanciato a parte funziona?
<agoradf> si
<glpiana> agoradf, e in rc.local specifichi il percorso completo?
<agoradf> si tanto e vero che se lacio a mano io rc. local tutto va perfetamenter
<sonne> e' eseguibile? :)
<agoradf> sonne, ho appena detto che se lo lancio a mano funziona
<sonne> beh a mano puoi anche fare "sh /etc/rc.local'
<agoradf> esatto ma se non fosse eseguibile non funziopnerebbe neanche cosi credo
<sonne> no, funzionerebbe
<agoradf> il facio ./etc/rc.local
<sonne> ./?
<agoradf> comunque ho verificato i permessi ed e 777
<sonne> se e' 777 allora fa bene  a non eseguirlo
<sonne> sarebbe un buco di sicurezza allucinante
<agoradf> hahha va be ma non e che mo si accorge dei buchi
<sonne> eh chi lo sa :)
<agoradf> comunque correggo e 755
<glpiana> agoradf, se lanci rc.local a sistema avviato hai già i path caricati, per quello ti chiedo se metti il percorso completo al file
<agoradf> si i percorsi sono esatti
<sonne> semmai prova con ---> env -i /etc/rc.local
<glpiana> agoradf, puoi provare a inserire prima del tuo script un lungo sleep per vedere se magari il problema è dovuto al fatto che lo avvia prima che la rete sia disponibile
<agoradf> anche perche e uguale per tutti su utente -c /var/www/file.sh
<agoradf> anche perche e uguale per tutti su utente -c '/var/www/file.sh'
<glpiana> -c ?
<glpiana> agoradf, non ho cpaito, in rc.local hai messo su user -c comando?
<glpiana> *capito
<agoradf> si
<glpiana> agoradf, non ne capisco il senso
<glpiana> agoradf, e comuqnue quando ti ho chiesto del percorso mi riferivo all'intero comando, compreso su
<agoradf> non ho capito
<glpiana> agoradf, allora vediamo, sto script ti serve per montare delle risorse di rete se non ho capito male
<glpiana> agoradf, è corretto?
<agoradf> si
<DAMN3dg1rl> ho un problema con il sistema audio del portatile . esso ha due schede audio , una integrata nel chip hdmi e l'altra nella scheda madre .  alsa cerca di usare quella "hdmi" mentre dovrei usare l'altra... per cui non ho audio ora
<glpiana> agoradf, non capisco perchè tu non metta direttamente /var/www/file.sh e voglia invece passare per l'utente con il comando su
<glpiana> DAMN3dg1rl, apri alsamixer nel terminale, premi f6 e scegli l'uscita.
<DAMN3dg1rl> glpiana, l'ho fatto . ma pare continui a cercare quella hdmi
<glpiana> DAMN3dg1rl, allora vai nelle impostazioni audio (non chiedermi dove perchè non uso kde) e imposta l'uscita corretta
<glpiana> DAMN3dg1rl, puoi eventualmente provare a installare pavucontrol, sempre che non si porti dietro mezzo gnome
<DAMN3dg1rl> glpiana, sospetto che il problema sia proprio di alsamixer ... è impostata come default l'hdmi
<agoradf> diciamo solo per semplicità preferisco ch si un altro utente specifico
<agoradf> mentre scrivevo sta cosa mi he tornato in mente che io ho modificato la passuord dell'utente e utente era nei sudoers.
<agoradf> puo essere che centra qualcosa?
<glpiana> agoradf, vabbè, non conoscendo il tuo script non posso aggiungere altro. quello che posso consigliarti di fare, cosa che dicevo già rpima, è di aggiungere un tempo di sleep prima dello script, in modo tale da aspettare un po' prima che si avvii. inq uesto modo escludi che il problema sia legato ad un successivo avvio della rete
<agoradf> ok questo potrebbe andare anche bene ma almeno i programmi che con la rete non centrano nulla dovrebbero funzionare
<agoradf> tipo twistd
<glpiana> agoradf, dipende sempre da come li avvii. a me quel "su utente" in rc.local non convince per nulla
<glpiana> agoradf, rc.local riguarda il sistema non gli utenti. prova ad inserire il percorso dei tuoi script senza su utente -c davanti
<agoradf> ok
<agoradf> la base rimane che rc.local parte indistintamente all'avvio senza login
<agoradf> quindi le cause sono da cercare altrove
<glpiana> sì, quella è una certezza
<agoradf> e inutile che sbatto e a provare update-rc.d giusto?
<agoradf> ok vediamo
<agoradf> sai darmi suggerimenti su cosa posso inserire per avere dei monitor di quello che ha fatto rc.local?
<glpiana> agoradf, due cose devi provare: lo script senza su utente davanti e lo se non dovesse andare, lo scirpt senza su utente davanti, preceduto da uno sleep
<DAMN3dg1rl> glpiana, ci sono dei file di configurazione da sostituire editare per alsa?
<glpiana> DAMN3dg1rl, sì, ma evita di metterci le mani
<dod> DAMN3dg1rl vai sulle preferenze audio di sistema
<dod> impostazioni di sistema-multimedia-phonon
<dod> poi configurazione hardware audio
<dod> mettici l'analogico o quello che ti serve
<dod> e ti salvi la configurazione. poi nelle preferenze di dispositivo metti prima l'analogico e dopo l'hdmi e pure li salvi. e poi clicchi applica la lista dei dispositivi a tutti....   selezioni tutto quanto e applichi quella lista.
<dod> poi vai nel mixer audio, icona del volume. li imposti come volume principale quello dell'audio analogico e poi riavvii la sessione altrimenti non ti prende l'impostazione fino al successivo login. sembra che non funziona insomma.
<dod> in ultimo ti apri alsa nel mixer e ti regoli i livelli. se non usi microfoni ti conviene mettere i mute quei canali. tutti quelli che non usi conviene metterli in mute.
<tammu2> giorno
<mibofra> :D
<tammu2> dobbiamo parlare di quì? in ubuntu-it-chat o il query?
<tammu2> P
<mibofra> qui va bene :D .
<mibofra> allora accendi il pc con ubuntu e loggati come ieri :D .
<michael> ragazi salve a tuti
<Guest63286> ho un problrma con i video non vbedo html6
<Guest63286> mi sapete aiutare
<Virunga> Vieni dal futuro?
<Guest63286> scusa
<mibofra> html5 :D .
<Guest63286> 5
<mibofra> :D
<SAngeli> salve, c'è qualche esperto che mi puo aiutare con so cavolo di protocollo SAMBA e windows 7? Non riesco a connettermi da windows 7 a una share del server
<Guest63286> eheh
<Virunga> eheh
<SAngeli> mi è stato detto di cambiare LmCompatibilityLevel e credo di averlo fatto tramite local security policies
<tammu2> ok mi prima mi è comparso l'errore : l'applicazione compiz si è chiusa inaspettatamente  --- può esserti utile per capire il problema?
<SAngeli> ho impostato il primo Clients use LM and NTLM authentication
<mibofra> SAngeli: se cerchi sul forum ci dovrebbe essere una mia guida che ti setta ben bene samba :D.
<tammu2> login effettuato
<mibofra> cerca condivisione hd di rete :D .
<SAngeli> mibofra, con windows?
<SAngeli> 7?
<mibofra> tammu2: allora metti la chiave usb :D .
<jester-> SAngeli: sarebbe meglio chiedere su ##windows
<SAngeli> ci provo
<mibofra> SAngeli: sistemi la rete samba su ubuntu e accedi tranquillamente anche da win
<tammu2> fatto
<mibofra> ma samba deve essere configurato bene :D .
<mibofra> tammu: dai "ls /media"
<Guest63286> qualcuno che mi aiuti con i flash ????
<mibofra> vedi il tuo dispositivo :D ?
<jester-> Guest63286: ??
<tammu2> ma pare che non l'abbia ancora caricata correttamente non mi trovo la solita dicitura prima del cursore
<mibofra> Guest63.. : ma hai problemi con html5 o flash ?
<Virunga> back flash
<Guest63286> il fatto che non riesco a vbedere video di quel tipo
<Guest63286> e non so se dipenda dai flash installati
<mibofra> tammum: se ha montato la chiavetta usb, la trovi montata sotto /media
<mibofra> ed "ls /media" serve per vedere dove è montata :D .
<mibofra> Guest: html5 e flash non sono parenti :)
<Guest63286> ok perdonate l ignoranza
<tammu2> trovo floppy e floppy0
<mibofra> dai "sudo blkid" e postamelo con pastebin :D .
<mibofra> ma hai inserito una chiavetta dai usb :D , vero ?
<SAngeli> mibofra, il problema è che non capisco se il mio problema deriva dal server o dal pc.
<DAMN3dg1rl> dod, sono collassata  cmnq ora ho controllato . non trovo la voce configuraizone hardware audio in phonon
<jester-> Guest63286: metti nel pastebin la risposta a sto comando: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<mibofra> SAngeli: il pc che SO monta :D ?
<jester-> !paste | Guest63286
<ubot-it> Guest63286: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<SAngeli> mi aiuti a trovare il tuo link sul forum? mibofra (il PC ha windows 7 pro x64)
<tammu2> si chiavetta dati usb formattata in fat32
<SAngeli> mibofra, io ho avviato un supporto sul forum, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=534133&p=4177664#p4177664 ma ancora non sono riuscito a risolvere il problemaccio
<SAngeli> mibofra, ho o penso di aver sistemato bene la parte server ma sembra essere un problema di windows.
<mibofra> SAngeli: ed il server ubuntu :D ?
<Guest63286> JESTER- ho fatto
<jester-> SAngeli: hai fatto l'accoount utente con pass in seven?
<SAngeli> mibofra, ha l'ultima versione di server da poco installata
<jester-> Guest63286: incolla qui il link alla pagina
<jester-> SAngeli: e da server devipacioccarti smb.conf a mano
<SAngeli> jester-, che intendi? Su 7 ho un unico account, il mio, che è amministratore. Sul server ho un account con password creata per samba.
<jester-> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<SAngeli> lo ho fatto. guarda la mia configurazione sul forum: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=534133&p=4177664#p4177664
<SAngeli> li conosco questi
<tammu2> la riga interessante presumo sia /dev7sdb1: label="ADATA UFD" UUID="F715-89BD" TYPE="vfat"
<SAngeli> li ho letti tuttiiiii
<mibofra> SAngeli: l'account win deve combaciare con il nome utente *nix :D .
<Guest63286> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1189023/
<SAngeli> stranamente combaciano mibofra
<SAngeli> ma comunque li metto quando mi viene richiesto
<jester-> SAngeli: in grafica c'è sytem-config-samba che setti e scrive il file
<mibofra> tammu: si, dai "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt "
<mibofra> SAngeli: devono combaciare per samba
<mibofra> jester-: su ubuntu server non c'è interfaccia grafica :D .
<jester-> Guest63286: sudo dpkg --purge konqueror-nsplugins
<SAngeli> mibofra, che intendi che devono combaciare: se io ho su windows 7 SAngeli e su server sangeli che succede?
<tammu2> fatto
<mibofra> samba deve sapere che SAngeli e sangeli sono la stessa persona , lo stesso account :D .
<SAngeli> mibofra, poi per quanto ho inteso dalle mie letture, creo un nome utente e password sul server. da windows poi quando mi connetto al server via samba immetto nome utente e password
<jester-> Guest63286: sudo dpkg install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<jester-> Guest63286: rm -r .macromedia
<SAngeli> mibofra, quindi che devo fare? creare sul server un account SAngeli sul server e creare una passwrod di samba?
<Guest63286> jester asp
<doom_> non riesco ad accedere a una partizione
<Guest63286> mi da questo al tuo comando sudo dpkg install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<mibofra> SAngeli: se metti un ambiente grafico leggero , anche LXDE , puoi usare system-config-samba :D .
<mibofra> ti viene più facile la sua gestione ;) .
<SAngeli> capisco
<mibofra> tammu: dai "ls /mnt"
<mibofra> postalo con ubuntu pastebin :D .
<mibofra> SAngeli: non è che non si possa fare da terminale, ma se non ci fosse nessuno, tu non sapresti dove mettere mano :) .
<Guest63286> jester - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1189036/
<mibofra> con un'interfaccia grafica ti districheresti meglio :D .
<SAngeli> sul server che devo fare per installare LXDE e system-config-samba ?
<doom_> mibofra ls/mnt non da output
<SAngeli> so anche che esiste un applicativo web per samba. potrei usare questo in alternativa? mibofra
<tammu2> mi ha mostrato le cartelle della chiavettae relativi file
<mibofra> doom_ : sei tammu2 ?
<mibofra> no :D .
<tammu2> no
<doom_> no sorry :)
<tammu2> :P
<mibofra> tammu2: dai allora "cp lshw.txt /mnt/lshw.txt"
<SAngeli> mibofra, ci sentiamo tra poco.
<mibofra> poi "cp lspci.txt /mnt/lspci.txt"
<mibofra> SAngeli: aspetta un attimo che ti do i comandi per installare il DE :D .
<SAngeli> ok
<SAngeli> :-)
<mibofra> facciamo prima cosi "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop system-config-samba"
<mibofra> ok :D ?
<tammu2> permesso negato impossibile creare il file regolatore/mnt/slhw.txt
<SAngeli> grazie mibofra
<mibofra> prego :D .
<mibofra> tammu2: era lshw.txt :D , se non va mettici sudo davanti :D .
<KDEsam> ciao, uso kubuntu 12.04 e per programmare in java utilizzo geany, riesco a compilare correttamente, ma quando eseguo un programma mi apre konsole con scritto il carattere $ e nulla più, come mai non funziona?
<tammu2> *regolare
<mibofra> KDEsam: ti apre il terminale per eseguire il programma o altro ?
<tammu2> davantio a cp metto   sudo cp ....
<KDEsam> mibofra: quando clicco su esegui mi si apre il terminale
<Guest63286> jester niente ?
<grenbk> mi sono perso
<grenbk> stamattina qualcuno ha provato ad aiutarmi (hallino 1) ma adesso non lo trovo più
<mibofra> KDEsam: prima di compilare il programma , hai dato "sudo apt-get install build-essential" ?
<KDEsam> mibofra: si
<jester-> Guest63286: hai dato tutti i conadi?
<jester-> comandi*
<skricciolo1981> ola
<Guest63286> hai letto quello che mi ha risposto ?
<mibofra> KDEsam: riguarda il sorgente :D .
<jester-> Guest63286: sudo apt-get  install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<jester-> Guest63286: sudo dpkg --purge konqueror-nsplugins
<KDEsam> mibofra: il programma funziona perché sul pc di mio fratello con ubuntu 12.04 va
<mibofra> KDEsam: mi viene in mente una cosa, vai a prendere da quel pc l'eseguibile già pronto e vedi se da te gira :D .
<Guest63286> jester-  al secondo comando risponde che non è installato
<mibofra> che ho un dubbio :D .
<mauro_> buona sera a tutti
<jester-> Guest63286: rm -r .macromedia
<jester-> Guest63286: riavvia firefox e prova su youtubbo
<mauro_> qualcuno mi saprebbe aggiornare sulla questione Nvidia Optimus, e magari indirizzarmi verso una soluzione? Ho appena installato Ubuntu 12.4 LTS 64 bit
<io___> jester sono guest ha crashato firefox :)
<io___> mi daresti l ultimo comando
<KDEsam> mibofra: devo aprire il file .class?
<mibofra> KDEsam: ma l'eseguibile del file non l'hai ?
<KDEsam> mibofra: no, ho solo il file .class e quello .java
<io___> JESTER - ci sei ?
<mibofra> mauro_ : guarda qui http://bumblebee-project.org e qui : http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bumblebee
<jester-> io___: ??
<Torpedo_Smash> mibofra, ciao, mi avevi aiutato qualche giorno fa un java, ma ho di nuovo problemi, puoi darmi una mano appena puoi?
<mibofra> KDEsam: fallo girare come lo fai girare su ubuntu :D .
<jester-> io___: rm -r .macromedia
<mibofra> Torpedo: mi ricordo , oggi cosa non va :D ?
<mauro_> mibofra, grazie mille, ma in fin dei conti si è riuscito ad avere l'autoswitch tra nvidia e intel?
<KDEsam> mibofra: per farlo girare su ubuntu premo semplicemente esegui su geany
<io___> JESTER- rm: impossibile rimuovere ".macromedia": File o directory non esistente
<jester-> io___: prova il tubbo
<mauro_> ps il wiki che mi hai passato parla del maggiolino :D
<mibofra> mauro_ : l'Optimus non fa switch , quando devi fare cose così, usa solo l'intel, poi accende anche l'Nvidia, ma la intel è sempre alimentata :D .
<io___> JESTER - niente cavolo.....nel riquadro dove dovrebbe esserci il video non appare nulla
<mibofra> mauro: ops :D .
<mauro_> si questo lo so, a me interessava che la nvidia non fosse alimentata inutilmente
<tammu2> mmmm non riesco a copiare lspci.txt sulla chiavetta, o meglio ... lancio il comando per copiarlo poi digito ls /mnt e vedo il file ... tolgo la chiavetta la collego a win e il file lspci.txt non c'è. è presente solo lshw.txt dove sbaglio?
<mauro_> visto che ho bisogno di autonomia sul pc
<mauro_> e avere la nvidia attiva che succhia batteria è scocciante
<mibofra> vedi il primo link che ti ho dato :D .
<mauro_> comunque ora guardo, e mi aggiorno
<mauro_> grazie mille
<mibofra> tammu: dai "ls lspci.txt" per vedere se c'è nella tua home :D .
<mibofra> mauro_: prego :D .
<Torpedo_Smash> mibofra, avevo installato sul mio computer sia Geany che Eclipse (come quando mi aiutasti), ma dato che eclipse non lo uso mai ho voluto disinstallarlo, da quando l'ho tolto riesco a compilare, ma non ad eseguire e mi da lo stesso errore dell'altra volta, adesso per "emergenza" ho rimesso Eclipse e tutto rifunziona, ma se voglio toglierlo e continuare ad usare Java come devo fare?
<tammu2> midofra li lo vede
<mibofra> tammu2: prova sempre con sudo :D .
<Virunga> Torpedo_Smash: che errore ti da?
<mibofra> Torpedo: non ti conviene disinstallare eclipse
<mibofra> si porta con se librerie :D .
<mibofra> provato sul mio pc :D .
<KDEsam> mibofra: per caso l'eseguibile è "geany_run_script.sh" ?
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, se hai due minuti di pazienza disinstallo Eclipse e per lo copio
<mibofra> KDEsam: che ne so , sono nel tuo pc io ?!?!?!
<Virunga> Torpedo_Smash: ok
<davide> \quit vado
<mibofra> KDEsam: cosa facevi su ubuntu :D .
<mibofra> ?
<KDEsam> mibofra: cliccavo su esegui e il programma partiva tranquillamente
<mibofra> KDEsam: ma che librerie grafiche hai usato su ubuntu, le gtk ?
<KDEsam> mibofra: le librerie che stanno su ubuntu le ho anche sul mio pc con kubuntu
<mibofra> ma è un programma con interfaccia grafica, no ?
<KDEsam> fa solo dei piccoli pop-up con delle textbox, usando JOptionPane.showInputDialog
<mibofra> che DE usi su ubuntu ?
<KDEsam> la DE è gnome unity, ma credo che intendevi la IDE che è sempre geany
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, se il programma non lo tocco va ancora, ma se lo ricompilo (la compilazione va bene) e poi lo eseguo mi da questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1189092/
<mibofra> no, intendevo proprio il DE, non c'è gnome unity, c'è gnome o unity :D .
<mibofra> usi unity ?
<KDEsam> si unity
<tammu2> midofra: rifatto tutto da capato1) ricollegato chiavetta a pc 2) verificato come "viene vista" col comando "sudo blkid"  3) dato il nuovo comando  "sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt" 4) copiato file con sudo cp lspci.txt /mnt/lspci.txt 5) dato il comando sl /mnt  e fra vari file e cartelle della chavetta sono presenti entrambi i file lshw.txt e lspci.txt
<tammu2> per scollegare la chiavetta devo dare un comndo specifico o basta sfilarla?
<mibofra> sudo umount /dev/sdd1
<mibofra> :D
<tammu2> ahhhhh :P
<mibofra> poi vai sul pc win e posta i file con pastebin :D .
<Virunga> Torpedo_Smash: LethalLottery l'hai creata tu?
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, sì è il programma che ho creato io
<Virunga> Torpedo_Smash: eredita da qualche classe ?
<mibofra> KDEsam: prova ad usare la stesso programma su un altro pc con ubuntu e unity :D .
<mibofra> o gnome3
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, no è un semplice main che prende un array di string e poi la ricompila per fare degli accoppiamenti tra loro?
<KDEsam> mibofra: mi aiuterebbe per poi usarlo su kubuntu o è un "rimpiazzo"?
<Virunga> Torpedo_Smash: hai più di un file? Hai ricompilato tutti i file?
<mibofra> KDEsam: è un test :D .
<KDEsam> mibofra: ok, dammi 5 minuti e lo provo sul pc fisso di mio padre
<mibofra> Torpedo_Smash, ma se vai su un altro pc ed installi il tutto tranne eclipse che succede :D ?
<tammu2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1189101/
<mibofra> KDEsam: ok :D .
<mibofra> tammu: 1 e l'altro ?
<tammu2> entrambi sono uno sotto l'altro
<mibofra> ok :D .
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, no, scusa, ho usato la parola ricompilare a sproposito, intendevo che prende 'sta stringe e le mescola tra loro per fare una nuova stringa. Comunque è un solo file .java
<Torpedo_Smash> mibofra, non ho altri computer
<mibofra> tammu2: aspetta un attimo che sistemiamo :D .
<tammu2> nessun problema ... dovrei anche farti fretta? :)
<Virunga> Torpedo_Smash: il problema è che stai cercando di eseguire un file compilato per una mv con una altra versione della mv
<mibofra> :D
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, e come è possibile questo?
<Virunga> Torpedo_Smash: fai un javac -version e poi java -versione da terminale. Cosa scrive?
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, io non ho altri pc, cambia solo che metto o tolgo Eclipse
<Torpedo_Smash> ora vedo
<mibofra> tammu: dai "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau libdrm-nouveau2 mesa-utils nouveau-firmware"
<mibofra> poi "sudo apt-get remove nvidia*"
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, penso intendessi -version per entrambi http://paste.ubuntu.com/1189115/
<Virunga> sì
<Virunga> cvd
<Virunga> non so come hai fatto ma hai installato javac 1.7 e java 1.6
<Virunga> disinstalla una delle due versioni di jdk
<Torpedo_Smash> ok, ora provo subito, devo solo togliere una della due?
<Virunga> inizia da lì
<tammu2> dopo il primo comando mi ha dato impossibile trovare il pacchetto libdrm-nouveau2
<Virunga> poi forse dovrai settare le variabili di ambiente Torpedo_Smash
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, scusa, ma in che senso?
<Virunga> Torpedo_Smash: inizia a disinstallare uno dei due jdk. Poi si vedrà
<tammu2> eccoci:P
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, ok, lo sto facendo
<mibofra> o scusate l'assenza successo qualcosa :D ?
<tammu2> dopo il primo comando mi ha dato impossibile trovare il pacchetto libdrm-nouveau2
<tammu2> proseguo ugualmente col secondo comando?
<mibofra> mettici libdrm-nouveau1a
<mibofra> e riprova il primo :D.
<KDEsam> mibofra: ho appena provato sull'altro pc e funziona
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, comunque non ho capito come diavolo ho java 6, da quando sono passato da ubuntu a xubuntu avvolta dopo gli aggiornamenti mi ritrovo della roba in più...
<mibofra> KDEsam: devi hai usato le librerie gtk3 che su kde non ci sono :D .
<Virunga> Torpedo_Smash: l'avrà installato uno di quegl'IDE che usi
<KDEsam> mibofra: e quindi come dovrei fare?
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, ok, ma  in generale? Tipo ho aggiornato e mi sono ritrovato nel pc rhytbox e brasero
<Virunga> non so.
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, non penso che quelli se li porta dietro Geany :p
<mibofra> KDEsam: se vuoi che su kde funga, devi riscrivere il programma per le qt , sorry :D .
<Virunga> KDEsam: o puoi installare le gtk
<KDEsam> mibofra: scusa l'ignoranza ma cosa sono le qt?
<KDEsam> virunga: quali pacchetti dovrei installare?
<Ryccardo> librerie grafiche, rivali delle GTK
<mibofra> Virunga: ci avevo pensato, ma perché installare roba in più :D .
<Ryccardo> detta in modo riduttivo, Qt = KDE e GTK = Gnome
<mibofra> KDEsam: se proprio vuoi ti dico cosa installare :D .
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, ho tolto java 6, ma non funge lo stesso, ho lo stesso problema
<KDEsam> basta che riesco a programmare in java
<Virunga> KDEsam: non so.
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, magari riavvio?
<Virunga> Torpedo_Smash: hai ricompilato?
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, ovvio
<Virunga> Torpedo_Smash: javac -versione e java -version cosa danno sta volta?
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, ti ho messo sia l'errore che il risultato dei due comandi http://paste.ubuntu.com/1189134/
<Virunga> non vedi che non è cambiato un c.. :D
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, appunto...
<Virunga> hai ancora le due versioni del jdk
<Torpedo_Smash> ma io l'ho tolta per diana!
<Virunga> forse devi togliere qualcosa d'altro
<tammu2> midofra :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1189137/
<mibofra> Torpedo, per essere sicuri, usa purge :D .
<tammu2> al momento il pc non è collegato in rete
<Torpedo_Smash> mibofra, che?
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, che dovei togliere allora?
<Virunga> Torpedo_Smash: il jre
<mibofra> Torpedo : "sudo apt-get pirge nomesoftware" :D
<mibofra> *purge
<mibofra> "sudo apt-get purge nome_software"
<mibofra> ringraziate mio fratello per l'errore (chissà quando finirà di rompere il c...) :D .
<tammu2> S/n ? :D o prima devo cercare di collegarlo in internet?
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, per essere pratici, ho lasciato openjdk-7-jre 7~u3-2.1.1~pre1-1ubuntu3 e ho tolto openjdk-6-jre 6b24-1.11.4-1ubuntu0.12.04.1
<Virunga> ok
<Red-XIII> ave a tutti
<tammu2> ave a te red
<mibofra> tammu: continua premendo S, devi connetterlo prima ad internet :D .
<Torpedo_Smash> mibofra, a che serve?
<mibofra> scusa la tarda risposta :D .
<tammu2> azz
<tammu2>  ora vediamo che si puù fare
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, e ok, ma cavolo devo fare allora?
<mibofra> Torpedo: purge elimina tutto di quel programma
<mibofra> non ne rimare traccia :D .
<Red-XIII> mibofra, ... sono sempre con quell'errore maledetto!
<Torpedo_Smash> mibofra, ok grazie
<Red-XIII> riguardante un pacchetto di java... -.-°
<mibofra> Red: scusa ma non mi ricordo Xd
<mibofra> Torpedo: prego :D .
<tammu2> scollego internet e trono tra qualche min ... se tutto non esplode :P
<Virunga> Torpedo_Smash: perchè risultano ancora due versioni?
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, non lo so :'( magari provo a riavviare?
<Virunga> ma va
<Red-XIII> mibofra, ... pure peggio!!! ti link  un pastebin
<Torpedo_Smash> provo a riavviare allora...
<Virunga> non serve
<KDEsam> mibofra: come faccio a scrivere il programma per le qt?
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, non è servito a nulla... mi da ancora due verioni
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga,magari provo con purge come ha detto mibofra?
<Virunga> sìsì
<Virunga> sa il fatto suo
<Virunga> Se non funziona prova a formattare l'hd e reinstallare
<Virunga> eheh
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, ok, grazie, mica mi daresti il comando preciso da dare?
<Virunga> Torpedo_Smash: per l'hd scherzavo. sudo apt-get purge openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jdk
<Virunga> credo siano questi
<Virunga> KDEsam: ma che domanda è? :D
<Virunga> Devi studiare le librerie qt
<KDEsam> virunga: prima mibofra mi ha detto che devo riscrivere il programma per le qt :P
<Virunga> KDEsam: che programma è? In quale linguaggio l'hai scritto?
<KDEsam> è in java, è un programma cha dati due array li fonde in uno solo
<Virunga> e fai la gui per un programma così?
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, ah meglio così, comunque il terminale dice che i due pacchetti non ci sono sul pc, ma ci sono altri che possno essere dipendenti e essere tolti con autoremove e l'ho lanciato
<KDEsam> virunga: non ho fatto la gui, mi dovrebbe dare solo un messaggio finale con System.out.print, comunque non funziona con qualsiasi programma
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, niente, ha tolto un po' di pacchetti, ma nulla... da sempre 2 versioni diverse
<Virunga> non so come aiutarti
<mibofra> rieccomi :D
<mibofra> tammu: ci sei ?
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, va bene, grazie comunque, sei stato gentilissimo
<mibofra> Torpedo : aspe
<Torpedo_Smash> mibofra, aspetto
<mibofra> prova così "sudo apt-get purge nome_dei_pacchetti_software" :D .
<mibofra> Red: ci sei ? Tammu: hai risolto ?
<tammu> rieccomi
<mibofra> tammu: com'è andata ?
<Torpedo_Smash> mibofra, abbiamo già provato
<Torpedo_Smash> ma non va
<tammu> pare che non si siaverificata nessuna esplosione
<tammu> ho appana dato s invio
<tammu> pare che abbia finito
<Torpedo_Smash> mibofra, come ho scritto prima a Virunga " il terminale dice che i due pacchetti non ci sono sul pc, ma ci sono altri che possno essere dipendenti e essere tolti con autoremove e l'ho lanciato"
<mibofra> tammu: se ha finito riavvia :D .
<tammu> ora devo lanciare il secondo comando "sudo apt-get remove nvidia*"?
<mibofra> tammu: si :D .
<mibofra> Torpedo: e che cosa ha fatto autoremove :D ?
<Torpedo_Smash> mibofra, ha tolto 6 o 7 pacchetti, ma il problema persiste, ho quell'errore all'esecuzione e se controllo la versioni di java e javac da terminale sono diverse tra loro
<Virunga> Torpedo_Smash: volendo puoi tenerle entrambe e specificare quale usare
<mibofra> e se provi con eclipse installato :D ? che versione ti da :D ?
<Torpedo_Smash> Virunga, ma a me non frega tenere la 6
<Torpedo_Smash> mibofra, no, ti prego, non dirmi che devo rimetterlo! D':
<mibofra> Torpedo: era per una curiosità , tutto qui :D .
<Torpedo_Smash> mibofra, il discorso che devo reinstallarlo per la 30sima volta, ma se mi dici che serve lo rimesso ):
<tammu> azz che cosa buffa pare che funzioni come prima :P
<Virunga> Tralasciando un momento la possbilità di tenerle entrambe. Chiedo agli esperti: potrebbe essere che ha installato una versione di java come root e una come non root?
<tammu> grazie midofra
<mibofra> prego :D .
<tammu> ora devo uscire verrò a disturbarti forse ancora questa sera hehhehe
<OverMe> l'esperto risponde: fai update-alternatives --display java e update-alternatives --display javac e vediamo da dove prende quella roba
<mibofra> Virunga: ma java non lo installi con apt-get o Ubuntu software center o synaptic , e per installare non ti autentichi come root ?
<tammu> ho gia un paio di quesiti da porre ... che rinvio alla prossima puntata . buon proseguimento a tutti
<mibofra> tammu: ciao :d .
<Torpedo_Smash> ora prov
<Virunga> mibofra: sì, hai ragione.
<mibofra> Virunga: anche perché se non dai la password di root, il sistema te la mette in quel posto... :D .
<Torpedo_Smash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1189201/
<OverMe> sudo update-alternatives --config java e metti il 7 come predefinito
<mibofra> sperando sempre che il compilatore poi non se la pensi diversamente :D .
<Torpedo_Smash> OverMe, fatto e funziona! Resta il fatto che non mi capacito di come ha installato java 6 il computer e perché sia ancora lì nonostante l'abbia disinstallato
<OverMe> Torpedo_Smash, fai vedere dpkg -l | grep java
<Torpedo_Smash> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1189209/
<OverMe> Torpedo_Smash, lascio le indagini o mi chiudono in ufficio, bye
<mibofra> a presto Over :D .
<doom_> come faccio a leggere il contenuto della home cifrata dalla live?
<mibofra> doom_ "sudo blkid"
<mibofra> postalo su pastebin :D .
<doom_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1189218/
<Torpedo_Smash> Nessuno che prende in mano le indagini?
<mibofra> Torpedo: dipendenza di un altro pacchetto software inutile, vai tranquillo :D .
<Torpedo_Smash> mibofra, ok, ma non riesco a darmi pace sul perché sia ancora lì!
<mibofra> doom_ : "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<mibofra> poi "sudo chroot /mnt"
<doom_> mibofra sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt da errore
<Torpedo_Smash> comunque l'importante che il problema sia risolto, ora scappo, grazie ancora a tutti!
<mibofra> Torpedo: non c'è più :D .
<mibofra> prego :D .
<mibofra> doom _ : prova "sudo mount /dev/mapper/udisks-luks-uuid-a5d51f20-afdc-47df-8803-2b41e8c77e28-uid999 /mnt"
<doom_> mibofra unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<mibofra> doom_ allora non puoi accedere al sistema da live :D .
<mibofra> sorry :) .
<doom_> mibofra lo installo su pero poi cosa faccio?
<mibofra> cioè : installi, e poi qual'è il problema :D ?
<doom_> lo installo su un altro hd poi devo accedere alla home di questo hd pero è cifrata e mi appare  Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop nella home
<doom_> se installo non appare e ci posso accedere?
<mibofra> doom_ se la partizione non è montata dall'interno, non puoi accedere all'esterno XD .
<doom_> mibofra è montata
<mibofra> se usi la live :D .
<doom_> mibofra installo su sda poi monto sdb che è un lvm e riesco ad accedere alla home?
<mibofra> doom_ : se non avvi il sistema con lvm e sblocchi il drive , nada :D .
<mibofra> sorry :D .
<doom_> ok gra
<LennyLinux> non è vero. E' contento, non vedi che ride?
<doom_> *mibofra ok grazie
<mibofra> prego :D .
<mibofra> LennyLinux: sbagliato chan ?
<LennyLinux> no.
<doom_> LennyLinux lol
<LennyLinux> eheh
<mibofra> allora metto , sorry :( , contenti :D .
<mibofra> era per rendere più felice il sorry :D .
<LennyLinux> la gioventù d'oggi...
<mibofra> la gente di ieri... :D .
<mibofra> mah :) .
<Red-XIII> scusatemi ... rieccomi...
<mibofra> allora, che problema avevi di preciso con il pacchetto java :D ?
<Red-XIII> http://pastebin.com/pB1W70jA
<Red-XIII> sempre questo...
<mibofra> ah , si mi ricordo :D .
<mibofra> dai "sudo dpkg --force-all -P oracle-java7-installer"
<Red-XIII> bis
<Red-XIII> e non se ne esce fuori!!!
<Red-XIII> mibofra, ... punto morto
<mibofra> prova "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Red-XIII> eh... petta
<Red-XIII> mo?
<Red-XIII> installo quel che dovevo?
<Red-XIII> mibofra, ... so sempre qui io
<Red-XIII> ha eseguito il comando ovviamente... ma sono tristemente sempre lì
<mibofra> scusa :D , devi installare il jdk verisone 7 :D .
<Red-XIII> mo provo...
<Red-XIII> niente
<mibofra> hai provato ad installare questo pacchetto ? openjdk-7-jdk
<Fin3> Ciao a tutti!
<Fin3> sono qui per un motivo preciso
<Red-XIII> si e mi da quell'errore
<Fin3> scheda video, ATI, driver, SCHIFO!!! Sto reinstallando per l'ennesima volta i driver ATI, ma credo che non risolverà il problema...potreste aiutarmi? in parole povere, capisco che il driver non funziona da playonlinux
<Fin3> dove avviando borderlands con i driver installati, proprio non funziona, restituendomi un errore che se volete vi posto... Mentre se li disinstallo parte, ma ovviamente lentissimo e tralasciando qualche pezzo (vedo qualsiasi cosa nera apparte gli sfondi...)
<Fin3> pc carrozzato con E6600 dual core, 8 gb di ram 1333 MHz VENGEANCE, ATI radeon HD 6750 ASUS
<Fin3> nessuno ne sa niente?
<jester-> Fin3: playonlunx?
<jester-> linux?
<Fin3> si, sry :)
<jester-> Fin3: vuoi giocare roba winzoz li dentro?
<Fin3> jester-: ma chi?? io?!
<Fin3> naaa! :)
<jester-> <Fin3> scheda video, ATI, driver, SCHIFO!!! Sto reinstallando per l'ennesima volta i driver ATI, ma credo che non risolverà il problema...potreste aiutarmi? in parole povere, capisco che il driver non funziona da playonlinux
<Fin3> odio winzoz....ma io e la mia ragazza ADORIAMO Borderlands...
<Fin3> si scusa jester- era ironico ^^
<jester-> Fin3: mi pare normale la cosa
<Fin3> e mi tocca lanciare winzoz del cacchius ogni volta...
<Fin3> hmmm perchè^
<Fin3> ?
<jester-> Fin3: in virtuale se hai un pc e scheda bbestia avrai comunque un 3d del menga
<jester-> Fin3: giocali su winzoz
<Fin3> :(
<jester-> o ripiega su giochi  linux
<Fin3> beh ma non è proprio così...
<jester-> come no
<Fin3> con nvidia e driver funzionanti a palla gira a manetta...
<Fin3> è la ATI che non sa fare i driver per il pingu!!
<jester-> Fin3: è sempre un ripiego
<Fin3> si sono d'accordo...ma è un valido ripiego!
<jester-> Fin3: ati proprio non li fa piu e ha passato il tutto alla comunità, solo nvidia spende per lo 0,5% del mercato
<Fin3> ...stiamo parlando di winzoz...vorresti farmi continuare ad usare tal sistema operativo?!
<Fin3> :)
<Fin3> hmmm...dovranno rivedersi, steam non vuole sviluppare per windows 8 ma ripiegare su ubuntu...e se lo facesse ci sarebbero GROSSI risvolti!
<Fin3> per il mondo ubuntu...
<jester-> Fin3: se non va un cavallo se ne usa un altro e poi che ha di cosi sacrilego ilpovero winzoz
<Fin3> è closed source.
<jester-> Fin3: e alura?
<Fin3> e non venirmi a dire anche borderlands...
<Fin3> :)
<jester-> Fin3: non so neanche cosa sia bordolando
<Fin3> e alura non hai il controllo pieno di quello che stai facendo....a volte mi chiedo cosa diavolo stia macinando il mio povero SSD con winzoz....me lo distrugge :'(
<Fin3> mi è costato tante ore di rotture di palle al lavoro, lasciamelo gestire come piace a me :)
<Fin3> vabbè dai c'ho la fissa...io adoro ubuntu, ma purtroppo a volte è ostico...sopratutto se si parla di giochi....
<jester-> open è tutto grasso che cola
<jester-> accontentati
<Fin3> jester-:  borderlando è bellissimo :) quantomeno alla mia ragazza piace e ci spacchiamo ore e straore sopra....
<Fin3> ok bella jester-
<Fin3> hai idea di cosa posso fare con sti driver del menga? o è la legge del menga :)?
<jester-> hihih proprio al pc dovete giocare?
<Fin3> hahahahah
<jester-> cone tutto quello che si puo fare?
<Fin3> ma taci va :) se compravo due play facevo prima e spendevo anche meno xD
<jester-> come dire che la roba winzoz qualcuno la paga
<Fin3> hahhaahaha
<Fin3> ghgh...beh...windows 8 non lo voglio
<Fin3> non voglio installarlo.....non posso....va contro la mia indole...se installo windows 8, che d*o mi fulmini!!!
<nannes> grande, Fin3!!! :D
<Fin3> xD
<Fin3> nannes: a palla!
<alisier> ciao a tutti
<alisier> posso chiedere un consiglio?
<Fin3> ciao
<alisier> mi consigliate un buon programma per installare ubuntu da chiavetta usb? ho provato con Lili Usb creator ma una volta fatto il boot non succede niente
<nannes> alisier: sei su win o su ubuntu?
<alisier> ora sono su win, e sto scaricando da qui l'iso
<nannes> !unetbootin | alisier
<ubot-it> alisier: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<Fin3> alisier: semplicemente non hai impostato il BIOS....
<alisier> grazie mille a entrambi
<Fin3> np
<alisier> ma quando si parla di una "live di ubuntu" si intende quella versione tipo emulatore, che va su win?
<Fin3> no
<Fin3> scusa...tel
<alisier> si si certo :)
<Fin3>  alisier ci sei?
<alisier> sì sì
<Fin3> live di ubuntu, parte caricandosi da usb o da cd o dal supporto che ti pare a te, una volta caricato (quasi totalmente in RAM) lo usi come sistema operativo normale e salva sul disco da cui l'hai bootato (se è un cd salva sul supporto di tua scelta, ovviamente non sul cd) e puoi bootare da qualsiasi altro pc con lo stesso supporto
<Fin3> ovviamente puoi decidere di installare ubuntu durante l'esecuzione della live
<Fin3> quello che intendi tu è una macchina virtualizzata
<alisier> perfetto ti ringrazio molto
<Fin3> utilizza virtualbox, è il migliore nel suo campo rapporto qualità/prezzo
<Fin3> figurati ^^ e di che?
<alisier> ora sto provando anche a riscaricare l'iso, così rifaccio tutto da capo
<alisier> grazie mille di nuovo, sei stato gentilissimo! buona serata!!
<Fin3> ma tu vuoi installare o solo provare ubuntu?
<Fin3> ok ciao, buona serata anche a te!
<alisier> no no io avevo già ubuntu
<alisier> però qualcosa in fase di installazione non è andato per il verso giusto
<alisier> quindi ora quando si accende dà solo messaggi di problemi (ho già provato il boot e funziona)
<Fin3> capisco ^^ buona serata formattazione allora :)
<alisier> grazie! :)
<Fin3> e non farti prendere dal panico, solo il kernel può farlo!!! :)
<alisier> no no, ce la posso fare!!
<Fin3> xD
<alisier> ;)
<ParanoidAndroid> ciaux
<mibofra> ehila :D .
<Gabry> ragazzi scusate... mi è scomparsa il lanciatore e  anche la barra di Unity nella parte alta del monitor... se dalla doc la avvio, parte ma poi devo rifare l'operazione ogni volta che rientro... non so cos'ho fatto... mi aiutate, grazie!
<Gabry> parte la barra di Unity... il lanciatore non esce nemmeno se tengo schiacciato il tasto super
<cristian_c> !image | Gabry
<ubot-it> Gabry: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mibofra> ciao Gabry, apri un terminale e dai "unity --reset" :D .
<Gabry> wuaoooooooooooooo
<Gabry> è ritornato tutto
<mibofra> eheh :D .
<Gabry> devo dire Grazie... anzi no CRAZIEEE!
<mibofra> prego :D .
<new> ciao a tutti,qualcuni puo' aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | new
<ubot-it> new: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<new> vorrei installare ubuntu con chiavetta usando unetbooten
<new> ma non riesco..
<Carlin0> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<new> qualcuno saprebbe mettermi sulla buona strada?
<mibofra> più del wiki, se lo leggi è esauriente :D .
<new> ho capito la prassi da seguire ma,non riesco a partire da usb...
<new> il mio pc non prevede,a quanto pare,il riavvio da usb ma...
<Carlin0> new, allora il tuo problema è il boot
<Carlin0> hai un boot menù o entri nel bios ?
<new> se non ho inteso male,unebootin non sopperisce a questa mancanza?
<mibofra> no :D .
<new> entro nel bios..
<new> ok..quindi devo escludere questa possibilita'...?
<new> scusate ma,a cosa serve allora questo programma?
<mibofra> a mettere la iso di ubuntu sulla chiavetta :D .
<new> ma,per fare questo,non basterebbe un copia e incolla?
<mibofra> no :D .
<mibofra> ci vuole di più :D .
<new> cioe',per capire,con copia e incolla,non masterizzeresti la iso sulla chiavetta?
<mibofra> non metti grub, filesystem ... ecc :D .
<new> non ti seguo...puoi tradurre  con parole meno tecniche..io non sono uno smanettone...
<mibofra> non ti mette tutto quello che serve per far funzionare bene il sistema live :D .
<mibofra> cosa che invece il programma in questione fa :D .
<new> ok,comincio a intendere...
<mibofra> :D .
<new> quindi,io dovrei usare unetbootin per masterizzare la iso su chiavetta e poi avviare il pc da usb ma....il mio pc deve essere un po' obsoleto perche' prevede di avviare solo con hd,cd e removable
<new> dove per,removable,prevede solo floppy...
<Carlin0> se non è previsto il boot da usb nisba
<new> ok...scarto questa possibilita'...
<new> ho provato con virtualbox ma...tutto si pianta...
<new> quindi,scarto anche questa possibilita'...
<new> mi pare che rimanga da masterizzare la iso su un cd e avviare da cd per installare ubuntu definitivamente
<new> e quindi..per masterizzare correttamente su cd la iso di ubuntu,che prassi devo seguire?
<mibofra> usa un programma per windows :D .
<new> che voi sappiate,con media player e' possibile scegliendo come opzione masterizza cd dati?
<mibofra> no :D , vedi in giro con google
<mibofra> :D .
<new> come mai?anche in questo caso non riesce a caricare tutto?
<mibofra> no, è che non è in grado di masterizzare iso :D .
<new> ok,quindi il cd che ho masterizzato lo butto nel cestino....?
<mibofra> vedi se funziona, chissà :D .
<new> ho provato,ovviamente settando il boot da cd ma.....non parte,si avvia da hd,forse per questo motivo...?
<mibofra> penso di si :D .
<new> mamma mia quanto e' complicato!!!
<mibofra> nono , cerca su google masterizzare iso e ti sarà tutto più chiaro :D .
<new> ti faccio ancora una domanda,se hai pazienza..
<new> ho scaricato ubuntu dal sito sul desktop...
<new> e sul desktop c'e' l'icona di nti cd e dvd maker!!!
<new> ovviamente associato alla iso che ho scaricato...
<new> e' corretto?
<mibofra> no :D .
<mibofra> sorry :) .
<new> come mai avviene questo?io ho scelto di salvare il file e basta,tutto il resto e' avvenuto automaticamente..
<mibofra> new, lo so, anche se win stesso dovrebbe aver un programma per masterizzare le iso :D .
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-07
<rem64> ciao raga
<glpiana> ola
<pitzalone> salve a tutti. è possibile...installare su un tablet, installare un ubuntu completo?
<pitzalone> pitzalone: avete mai installato un ubuntu su samsung slate pc?
<cristian_c> pitzalone, a tuo rischio e periclo
<cristian_c> marca?
<cristian_c> *pericolo
<pitzalone> cristian_c: cioè?
<cristian_c> pitzalone, 1) la marca del tablet 2) nel senso che il risultato potrebbe non essere quello voluto
<pitzalone> cristian_c: e per quanto riguarda il samsung slate pc con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> pitzalone, eh, me l'ero perso :P
<cristian_c> pitzalone, hai googlato per vedere se su quel particolare tablet è già stato installato ubuntu?
<pitzalone> cristian_c: non ancora... ma hai sentito qualcosa su questo samsung?
<DAMN3dg1rl> pitzalone, che samsung ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> io sono miss samsung
<DAMN3dg1rl> ahaaha
<cristian_c> purtroppo no, non sono molti i casi di installazione di ubuntu su tablet
<cristian_c> del resto, essendoci android, molti utenti non ne vedono l'esigenza
<DAMN3dg1rl> pitzalone, devi avere il più possibile di informazioni sull hw che è installato
<cristian_c> pitzalone, hai provato con una live?
<DAMN3dg1rl> cmnq posso indicarti dei tablet non samsung che montano nativamente ubuntu
<cristian_c> DAMN3dg1rl, 8ot), non lo sapevo esistessero
<pitzalone> intendo il serie 7 slate pc
<DAMN3dg1rl> pitzalone, quanto puoi spendere ?
<pitzalone> DAMN3dg1rl: non mi interessa tanto il prezzo, quanto il risulatato! mi serve per fare l'inventario e voglio un qualcosa con cui muovermi facilmente
<DAMN3dg1rl> pitzalone, http://www.ekoore.com/web/it/prodotti/tablet.html
<glpiana> DAMN3dg1rl, pitzalone spostatevi in chat per cortesia
<DAMN3dg1rl> glpiana, sry
<DAMN3dg1rl> !chat | pitzalone
<ubot-it> pitzalone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> 'giorno
<DAMN3dg1rl> pitzalone, dai... entra nel chan che ti ho indicato
<glpiana> DAMN3dg1rl, ebbasta
<jester-> le paturnie dopo le ferie?
<hallino1> Giorno
<pitzalone> DAMN3dg1rl: sto guardando
<pitzalone> DAMN3dg1rl: sai che funzionano?
<DAMN3dg1rl> pitzalone, non ti rispondo . vieni nell'altro canale
<glpiana> !chat | pitzalone
<ubot-it> pitzalone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti. ho necessità di downgradare thunderbird alla versione 14, causa incompatibilità di webmail.  come si fa, senza perdere tutte le impostazioni?
<cristian_c> neramarea, in che senso incompatibilità?
<neramarea> il plugin webmail (libero) non funge con la versione 15.0
<cristian_c> neramarea, hai provato freepops
<cristian_c> ?
<neramarea> freepops l'ho abbandonato. seri problemi.
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<neramarea> non c'era verso di farlo funzionare.
<cristian_c> a me funziona
<cristian_c> provato su più di un client
<neramarea> a me no. in nessun modo che non preveda un riasfalto totale di tutto il sistema
<cristian_c> neramarea, come hai usato freepops?
<neramarea> in che senso? cmq sono stato ore qui in canale, e abbiam risolto che... a me freepops non può andare. in ogni caso... come si fa a fare il downgrade di tb???
<cristian_c> neramarea, freepops va se ben impostato
<cristian_c> neramarea, se fai il downgrade (cosa peraltro complicata da repo) potresti perdere tutte le tue impostazioni
<neramarea> cristian_c, non è per fare il bastiancontrario, ma... fidati: o asfalto tutto o freepops non può andare...
<cristian_c> magari da versione a versione cambiano alcune cose nella struttura dei file (e anche nel contenuto), quindi non è assicurata la compatibilità
<cristian_c> neramarea, mmm, non sono d'accordo
<neramarea> googlando si parla di farlo da ftp.mozilla.org... ma non capisco come si fa
<cristian_c> neramarea, comunque puoi provare a installare la versione desiderata e a travasare le cartelle nascoste
<cristian_c> ma secondo me è abbastanza assurda quando invece si può risolvere facilmente con freepops
<neramarea> http://forum.mozillaitalia.org/index.php?topic=56125.0
<cristian_c> neramarea, hai controllato di quale sistema operativo parla?
<glpiana> cristian_c, cià, rpoviamo a fare un'latra cosa?
<glpiana> ops
<nannes> neramarea: non ho letto tutto
<nannes> ma solo 'freepops'
<nannes> che problema hai?
<neramarea> nannes, webmail non funziona più, con tb 15. ho bisogno di downgradare alla 14, e non so come fare
<nannes> ah ecco!xD
<nannes> inizia con un bel apt-get remove che intanto ti trovo il pacchetto
<nannes> neramarea: distro?
<nannes> (comunque non credo che ci metteranno molto ad 'avanzare' il livello di compatibilità)
<neramarea> 12.04
<neramarea> nannes, lo spero...
<nannes> neramarea: se non ricordo male, c'era un addon per simulare la compatibilità, proprio adatto per questi casi
<nannes> non sempre funge, ma provare non costa
<neramarea> dove lo trovo?
<nannes> era questo https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/thunderbird/addon/add-on-compatibility-reporter/
<nannes> ma leggo una 'brutta' notizia
<nannes> Add-ons are compatible by default in Firefox 10+. As a result, the ACR's functionality has changed, and it can no longer be used to force add-ons to be installed. Read more about the changes here: ................................
<neramarea> installato, cmq. cosa dovrebbe fare?
<cristian_c> neramarea, in ogni caso potresti provare a modificare il file .rdf
<cristian_c> cambiando il range di versioni
<neramarea> ?
<cristian_c> parlo dell'add-on
<neramarea> dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> lo stesso che tentavi di usare su tb 15
<cristian_c> il file si trova dentro l'add-on
<cristian_c> neramarea, se lo apri con il gestore di archivi lo trovi
<shadic> salve ho installato attraverso wine il gioco online 4story ma non riesco a far partire il gioco perche mi dice "la protezione hacking la rilevato un problema(108)come posso fare?
<nannes> neramarea: no ti ho detto che non va più bene, non hai letto la 'brutta notizia'??
<cristian_c> shadic, in che modo lo hai installato?
<shadic> wine
<cristian_c> lol
<glpiana> shadic, qui non c'è supporto per i giochi sotto wine. guarda il sito winehq.org
<shadic> ok
<spikey> ciao
<spikey> ho un problema con un pacchetto .deb, in pratica quando provo ad installarlo tramite dpkg -i mi torna errore d'installazione perche' prova a sovrascrivere il file di un'altro pacchetto installato. C'e' un modo per risolverlo?
<remix_tj> spikey: dpkg -i --force-all
<jester->  dpkg -i --force-overwrite anche
<spikey> con --force-overwrite rischio di rovinare gli altri file no _\
<spikey> ?
<glpiana> spikey, mostraci l'errore su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | spikey
<ubot-it> spikey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<spikey> non capisco non ha senso
<spikey> ho provato
<spikey> dpkg -i --force-all pkg.deb
<spikey> e mi dava le cose che forzava
<spikey> significa che ha gia' fatto tutto ?
<spikey> xke' se ora riprovo -i --force-all non mi torna piu' errori
<glpiana> spikey, beh se glielo hai fatto già fare...
<spikey> immaginavo
<Fetentone> ciao ragazzi... ho preso una chiavetta Tim per connettermi fuori da casa... vedo cheparte dalla sua luce verde ma non la visualizzo da nessuna parte... ho riavviato il pc con la chiavetta inserita: idem. Dal sito della tim ci sono solo istruzioni per sistema operativi microsoft. La mia chiavetta e il mio pc sono entrambi olivetti (eppure parlano lingue diverse!) :D
<glpiana> Fetentone, inserisci la chiavetta, apri un terminale e scrivi: dmesg | tail
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1190651/
<glpiana> Fetentone, l'hai inserita ora o era già inserita?
<Fetentone> era già inserita
<glpiana> Fetentone, allora per favore fai come ti ho detto
<Fetentone> basta solo che la tolgo... oppure devo riavviare il sistema??
<glpiana> Fetentone, togli, reinserisci e ridai il comando che ti ho detto
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1190666/
<glpiana> Fetentone, oki, prova a scrivere: eject /dev/sr1
<Fetentone> mi dice impossibile trovare o rimuovere il dispositivo "/dev/sr1"
<glpiana> Fetentone, ridai dmesg | tail
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1190674/
<glpiana> Fetentone, hai già provato a configurarla dall'icona della connessione di rete, sulla barra?
<Fetentone> certamente.. dalla barra di unity, intendi??? Nella voce Modifica connessioni, banda larga mobile.. .giusto
<mibofra> yes :D .
<Fetentone> si si.. ma poi non la vedo nelle voci della barra
<glpiana> Fetentone, è collegata direttaemtne a una porta usb o hai in mezzo prolunghe o hub?
<glpiana> o come si chiamano
<Fetentone> si, senza cavi aggiuntivi, le porte sono ad alta velocità e l'ho provata su tutte le porte, sono anche sovralimentate (tecnologia Olivetti, che scherzi! :D)
<glpiana> Fetentone, oki, staccala e riattaccala di nuovo, poi ancora dmesg | tail
<mibofra> proporei un usb_modeswitch :D .
<glpiana> mibofra, e mi sa che fai bene a proporlo
<Fetentone> se è una proposta indecente, fatemici almeno pensare...
<strk> qualcuno di voi usa "gnome classic" in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Fetentone> ciao mibofra
<strk> (come desktop environment)
<glpiana> !qualcuno | strk
<ubot-it> strk: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<strk> smart
<strk> non trovo una GUI per cambiare le font di sistema
<strk> eppure c'era (in 10.04)
<strk> almeno mi pare ci fosse
<glpiana> strk, per cambiare i font in gnome 3 mi sa che devi usare ubuntu tweaks
<strk> uffa, ma che vanno indietro ?
<mibofra> giusto quello che stavo per dire :D .
<mibofra> glpiana :D .
<strk> apt-cache search tweaks # niente che si chiami "ubuntu tweaks" , che roba e' ?
<mibofra> ora Fetentone, se con la chiavetta inserita dai "lsusb" e lo posti con ...
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubot-it> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.4-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 79 kB, installed size 570 kB
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1190690/
<glpiana> strk, gnome-tweak-tool
<glpiana> Fetentone, prima di usare usb_modemswitch, prova a dare: sudo mount /dev/sr1 /mnt
<strk> e non si installa nei menu eh ? ... ma tu guarda
<Fetentone> mi dice che il mount lanciato non esiste
<mibofra> Fetentone , curiosità : dai "sudo blkid"
<Fetentone> scusa: il device speciale non esiste
<mibofra> con la chiavetta inserita
<glpiana> Fetentone, oki, nulla allora. ti lascio a usb_modemswitch, ch enon conosco
<mibofra> e postalo sempre con ubuntu pastebin :D.
<foremost> salve
<foremost> qualche possessore di asus u36sg nel canale?
<foremost> ho un problema col suspend
<mibofra> Fetentone: se invece vuoi procedere con usb_modeswitch , dai "lsusb" e postalo con ubuntu pastebin :D .
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1190697/
<strk> le font delle voci di menu non cambiano pero'
<foremost> secondo il changelog di 3.2.0-29-generic dovrebbe essere fixato e funzionare out of the box
<glpiana> strk, prova a terminare la sessione e a rientrare
<foremost> ma quando do suspend arriva alla schermata dietro gdm e hanga
<mibofra> foremost: provato ad aggiornare il kernel :D ?
<foremost> non sputa errori ne niente, nei log non trovo nulla (ho cercato in kern.log e syslog)
<foremost> 3.2.0-29-generic non è il più recente per 12.04?
<mibofra> beh, diciamo...
<Fetentone> mibofra
<mibofra> prova "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-generic-pae"
<Fetentone> ho postato sbagliato... aspetta che correggo
<mibofra> Fetentone: prova a rimettere a reinserire la chiavetta ...
<glpiana> mibofra, O.o
<mibofra> poi prova "lsusb" e postalo  :D .
<mibofra> glpiana: O.o è riferito al kernel pae :D ?
<foremost> generic-pae cosa sarebbe?
<glpiana> mibofra, sì
<foremost> testing?
<glpiana> mibofra, sai già che foremost ha una 32 bit senza averglielo chiesto?
<foremost> infatti notavo
<foremost> sono a 64
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1190700/
<mibofra> glpiana: è solo che ubuntu d'ora in poi supporterà ufficialmente solo i pae :D .
<mibofra> lo uso anch'io  :D .
<mibofra> sia su 32bit che su 64bit :D
<mibofra> non chiedermi il perché della scelta ...
<foremost> cioè dovrei girare x86 su un x64 con vodoo per fargli vedere più di 3GB di ram?
<mibofra> :D , non domandarmi il perché ... :D .
<foremost> interessante
<glpiana> foremost, se pensi che abbiano fixato, aggiorna adesso, dovresto trovare il 3.2.0-30
<foremost> dicevano di aver fixato nel 29
<foremost> e comunque sto usando anche il fix prima che fixassero il kernel
<mibofra> foremost: tu prova comunque ad aggiornarlo :D .
<Fetentone> mibofra... mica ti è venuta in mente qualche soluzione???
<foremost> il suspend credo che vada, perchè nei log non ho errori, ma quando acpi dovrebbe mandare il segnale di spegnere tutto tranne la ram
<foremost> invece hanga
<mibofra> Fetentone: dai , sempre da chiavetta inserita anche "lsusb -v" e postalo, che così ti preparo l'usb_modeswitch :D .
<foremost> oltre a linux-image e linux-headers cosa devo tirarmi per non rompere nulla?
<mibofra> Foremost: dai il comando che ti ho dato e ci pensa lui :D .
<foremost> cosi mi tira giu il pae
<glpiana> linux-image-generic-pae:i386
<foremost> io volevo prendere l'x64
<glpiana> che è per i386
<glpiana> non fate casini per cortesia
<mibofra> foremost : invece di linux-generic-pae
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1190708/
<mibofra> metti linux-generic
<mibofra> :D .
<foremost> bon
<foremost> sto tirando giu
<mibofra> :D .
<foremost> gli upgrade del kernel mi spaventano sempre
<glpiana> Fetentone, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=479682
<mibofra> Fetentone: che olivetti è esattamente :d ?
<foremost> btw non ho capito se coi nuovi pcie_aspm=force e i915.i915_enable_rc6=1come opzione di boot servono ancora
<glpiana> foremost, puoi sempre provare levando quelle opzioni al boot
<glpiana> foremost, sai come editare le righe di grub all'avvio?
<foremost> si
<mibofra> foremost: se non provi a levare/mettere , non lo saprai mai :D .
<foremost> eh toglierle non rompe nulla
<foremost> ma io le ho messe per risparmio energetico
<foremost> e quello è abbastanza difficile da testare
<mibofra> vedi la bolletta a fine mese :D .
<mibofra> oppure provi powertop :D .
<foremost> ciclo di testing in tempo reale :P
<foremost> provato e riprovato ma non riesco a trovare un buon programma per simulare i workload
<Fetentone> mibofra.. è una olivetti 200
<Fetentone> :)
<mibofra> allora ho trovato la guida per te :D .
<glpiana> mibofra, nessuna guida esterna qui
<mibofra> è del forum :-P .
<glpiana> mibofra, ne ho già postato uno sopra, allora. controlla non sia lo stesso
<mibofra> glpiana: si :D .
<foremost> bon
<foremost> kernel nuovo problemi nuovi
<foremost> auguratemi buon reboot
<mibofra> buon reboot :D .
<foremost> http://www.daveware.co.uk/hannah/blog/files/aliens-meme.jpg
<foremost> è l'unica spiegazione
<foremost> ora va tutto grazie mille
<foremost> mo mi spulcio il changelog e vedo cosa era
<mibofra> prego :D .
<foremost> il changelog è lo stesso di 29
<foremost> veramente non capisco cosa sia
<mibofra> cerca meglio :D .
<foremost> il problema è sicuramente nel bus delle periferiche usb che si incazza quando le vuoi spegnere
<foremost> e non puoi togliere il modulo perhè è nel kernel
<foremost> cosi le spegnevo con /sys/bus
<foremost> ma non sospendeva lo stesso
<foremost> ora si boh
<foremost> meno male che non sono rimasto a debian old stable
<foremost> altrimenti questa patch la vedevo tra 5 anni
<mibofra> avranno fatto una segnalazione e risolto il problema a livello kernel space :D .
<foremost> comunque cos'è sta storia che supporteranno solo x86 con pae?
<foremost> devo dire addio a kernel updatati x64?
<mibofra> non è che non supporteranno i x64, a quanto mi sembra di aver capito , unificheranno tutto in un unico kernel...
<mibofra> o lasceranno solo il pae che è comunque in grado di gestire più di 3 GB di ram
<foremost> unificheranno tutto?
<fabio_cc> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<foremost> gli opcode sono x86 o x64
<mibofra> non mi ricordo dove l'ho letto, se so qualcosa in più, te la farò sapere su #ubuntu-it-chat :D .
<foremost> channel topic first
<foremost> ok e grazie ancora
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<mibofra> :D
<nicotano> salve
<fabio_cc> !ciao | nicotano
<ubot-it> nicotano: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> ciao | doom_
<nicotano> ciao fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> !ciao | doom_
<ubot-it> doom_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<KakamiOkatsu> Salve a tutti! Come si chiama il canale per gli sviluppatori?
<nicotano> dev
<fabio_cc> KakamiOkatsu, #ubuntu-it-dev
<KakamiOkatsu> grazie mille
<nicotano> :-)
<foremost> btw un aggiornamento del kernel senza prendere gli header giusti
<foremost> mi ha rotto il sistema di comoilazione automatica di alcuni moduli
<foremost> che avevo in postinst.d
<foremost> quindi direi che con linux-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-30 ci va
<mibofra> vedi, ma penso che se lo sia portato dietro "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.2.0-30-generic"
<foremost> non mi ha chiesto di installarlo
<foremost> l'ho dovuto mettere a manina ora
<foremost> reboot again
<mibofra> sorry :D , mi ricordavo fosse dipendenza automatica :D .
<foremost> salve
<foremost> non ho un account sul forum di ubuntu e non vorrei farlo ma ho trovato un workaround che magari interessa
<mibofra> ehi ciao, scusa per poco fa
<mibofra> mi ricordavo fosse dipendenza automatica :D .
<foremost> scusa per cosa? sono n00b io che non ci ho pensato
<foremost> che automatizzo a fare se non vedo i prerequisiti :P
<foremost> comunque ho capito perchè non sospendeva
<foremost> nei pc con grafica optimus
<foremost> non sto usando bumblebee per switchare la grafica
<foremost> perchè la voglio sempre spenta
<foremost> quindi sto usando acpi_call per spegnerla
<mibofra> ah ok , e il sistema voleva attivarla :D .
<foremost> solo che al suspend nouveau si arrabbia di non trovare più la scheda grafica discreta e si pianta
<foremost> il tutto senza lasciarti una riga di log
<foremost> basta blacklistare nouveau e funziona tutto
<foremost> ovviamente al riavvio la scheda discreta è di nuovo li e va rispenta
<mibofra> normale la non riga di log :-P .
<mibofra> ma perché non usare bumblebee :D ?
<foremost> se qualcuno sui forum dei vari asus optimus gli capita una cosa del genere ora lo sapete
<foremost> perchè io la scheda discreta la odio
<mibofra> :D .
<fabio_cc> foremost, per favore, c'è #ubuntu-it-chat per chiaccherare
<foremost> la voglio più morta che spenta
<foremost> era un fix per fare support futuri non chiacchieravo
<foremost> comunque grazie e alla prossima
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<mibofra> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lucaaa> ho appena installato lubuntu, al riavvio tutto funziona però ho provato a fare gli aggiornamenti senza riuscirci e al riavvio non funziona più nè il mouse ne la rete wifi
<lucaaa>  qualcuno può aiutarmi?? :D
<mibofra> ciao, all'avvio del pc premi lo shift sinistro, scegli "previous linux versions" e poi la prima voce, dopo che fai il login, apri un terminale e dai "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<mibofra> poi riavvia :D .
<lucaaa> ok ora provo
<lucaaa> ho risolto facendo il controllo di pacchetti danneggiati da modalità provvisoria :)
<mibofra> che fa sempre un "sudo dpkg --configure -a" comunque ok :D .
<clic2000> ciao a tutti
<clic2000> domanda ....posso ?
<jester-> !chiedi | clic2000
<ubot-it> clic2000: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<clic2000> configurazione minima consigliata per la versione 12.04 lts
<clic2000> configurazione HW minima consigliata per la versione 12.04 lts desktop
<jester-> !ci
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ci'
<mibofra> 1GB di ram
<jester-> clic2000: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<mibofra> scheda grafica con accelerazione 3D .
<clic2000> tnx
<jester-> mibofra: parlava di minima
<mibofra> minima 512, ma non lo consiglio :D .
<jester-> mibofra: se ha un pc vegiotto che fa? lo gutta?
<jester-> butta*
<mibofra> mette xubuntu o lubuntu
<mibofra> no non lo butta :D .
<jester-> mibofra: con 256 di ram, in teoria, ci girano
<clic2000> infatti il problema è quello .... notebook hp con P4 e 750 di ram
<mibofra> allora mettici xubuntu :D .
<clic2000> ok tnx ...bye bye
<mibofra> bye :D .
<sh0t> salve ragazzi
<sh0t> ho dei problemi a connettermi con ubuntu alla mia rete wireless  di casa..
<sh0t> inserisco la password corretta
<sh0t> ma continua a chiedermela....e non si connette
<sh0t> potrebbe essere che la scheda wireless sebbene
<sh0t> riconosciuta
<sh0t> non funzioni correttamente?
<alex_zion> sarebbe davvero strano sh0t
<sh0t> mmm...
<sh0t> in effetti
<sh0t> qualche idea? mi continua a chiedere la password....sta un minuto a provare a connettersi e poi me la richiede
<jester-> sh0t: che scheda hai
<sh0t> lspci dice: realtek, rtl-8185...
<jester-> shot lspci |grep -i network
<sh0t> non da nulla
<alex_zion> sh0t: non è che su ubuntu come per kubuntu hai un sistema di portafogli !?
<jester-> sh0t: sicuro che sia rtl?
<sh0t> non che io sappia alex_zion. Scusate non so molto di configurazione di sistemi.
<jester-> se rtl è il solito problema del firmware nel posto sbagliato
<sh0t> guarda ti copio...a mano l'output di lspci, o almeno la parte importante:
<sh0t> Realtek semiconductor CO., Ltd. rtl.8185  ieee 802.11A/B/G Wireless LAN controller (REV 20)
<jester-> sh0t: apri un terminale
<sh0t> ok
<jester-> sh0t: dpkg -l | grep linux-firmware   cos risponde
<sh0t> ii linux-firmware 1.52  Firmware for Linux kernel drivers
<jester-> sh0t: sudo mkdir /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU
<sh0t> mmm ok e cosa ci metto li dentro ? :)
<jester-> sh0t: cp /lib/firmware/RTL8192SE/rtl8192sfw.bin /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU
<sh0t> spe
<jester-> è nella dir sbagliata
<jester-> sh0t: sudo cp /lib/firmware/RTL8192SE/rtl8192sfw.bin /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU
<sh0t> mm ok
<sh0t> ok
<sh0t> fatto
<sh0t> devo riavviare?
<jester-> sh0t: ifonfig wlano down
<jester-> sh0t: ifonfig wlano down
<sh0t> k
<jester-> sh0t: ifonfig wlan0 down
<jester-> merd
<FloodBotIt1> jester-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> sh0t: ifonfig wlan0 up
<alex_zion> jester , manca ovunque una "c" per caso !?!
<sh0t> si ok
<sh0t> no problem ho capito
<sh0t> GRANDE FUNZIONA
<sh0t> :)
<jester-> :)
<sh0t> grazie jester-
<sh0t> grazie mille
<sh0t> davvero ;)
<jester->  dalla 2009 che è cosi
<jester-> nessuno corregge il pacco linux-firmware
<sh0t> capisco...
<sh0t> grazie ancora ragazzi...alla prossima
<sh0t> :)
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ciao
<assuntina> salve, qualcuno mi da una mano ho una stampante che mi fa impazzire. funziona solo 1 bvolta su due nel senso che ad ogni accenzione funziona ma la volta successiva no
<assuntina> sto porvando di tutto ma nisba non vuole proprio andare bene
<Drizamanuber> assuntina: è una stampante nuova?
<assuntina> una canon lbp5100
<Drizamanuber> prova a reinstallare i driver
<assuntina> ha sempre funzionato fino alla ver 11.04 poi.... il delirio totale
<Drizamanuber> io la 11.04 non l'ho ancora eliminata del tutto
<assuntina> Drizamanuber, fatto almeno una 30ina di volte
<Drizamanuber> ce l'ho su un'altra partizione
<Drizamanuber> assuntina: il pc è abbastanza capiente?
<assuntina> Drizamanuber, in che senso ?
<Drizamanuber> assuntina: perchè non crei una nuova partizione da 10 gb e ci installi 11.04, così quando devi stampare usi il vecchio ubuntu
<assuntina> Drizamanuber, a stampanre stampo con un vbox in cui ho windows ma vorrei risolvere se qualcuno mi aiuta non vorrei + accrocchi
<Drizamanuber> assuntina:  mi dispiace, ma non ti so aiutare di più
<sage79> un programma simile a mns che supporti la cam?
<newb> v
<KakamiOkatsu> Salve a tutti! Sono uno studente universitario con buone capacità di programmazione in C++. Mi piacerebbe partecipare allo sviluppo di Ubuntu più che altro per imparare. Sapete consigliarmi da dove cominciare?
<jester-> KakamiOkatsu: joina #ubuntu-it-dev
<jester-> sono li gli sviluppatori
<KakamiOkatsu> Già ho scritto su quella chat ma non mi risponde nessuno..
<jester-> KakamiOkatsu: allora vai alla casa madre #ubuntu-dev  e prova anche in #ubuntu-it-doc
<sito> sera
<sito> per caso qualcuno di voi è registrato su ubuntuforums.org? mi serve un allegato che han messo nel forum per far funzionare la chiavetta tv e non lo trovo da altre parti
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ciao
<italylive> hello
<italylive> hello all pipol
<italylive> exit
<italylive> colose
<nannes> italylive: Sei italianissimo guardando il tuo inglese...
<nannes> !chat | italylive
<ubot-it> italylive: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> !quit | italylive
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'quit'
<nannes> !exit | italylive
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'exit'
<nannes> italylive:   scrivi  /part #ubuntu-it
<italylive> !exit
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'exit'
<italylive> mai usato questo strumento
<nannes> italylive:  prova /quit
<italylive> goodbye
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-08
<Cristian> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<daniele> ...
<daniele> c'è qualcuno?
<daniele> posso chiedervi una cosa?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | daniele
<ubot-it> daniele: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<daniele> ok ti rungrazio.. salve a tutti sono un nuovo utente di ubuntu.. ho installato ubuntu su un Dell Inspiron molto scadente.. l'installazione tutta perfetta.. ho riscontrato un problema quando ho dovuto collegarla alla rete wireless.. se vado su rete wireless non mi fa abilitare il wifi.. ho un modem di alice.. grazie mille
<daniele> ah se la collego con il cavo ethernet funziona alla grande
<cristian_c> daniele, apri un terminale e digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin | daniele
<ubot-it> daniele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> copia il risultato su pastebin, daniele
<luke_> Buon pomeriggio a tutti
<daniele> daniele@daniele-Inspiron-1545:~$ lspci -k 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07) 	Subsystem: Dell Device 02aa 	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) 	Subsystem: Dell Device 02aa 	Kernel driver in use: i915 	Kernel modules: i915 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corp
<daniele> va bene?
<luke_> qualcuno mi potrebbe rispondere ad una semplice domanda...???
<luke_> devo usare il comando "du" per vedere che directory sta ocupando tutto il disco ma quando lo uso mi appaiono tutti i dati insieme e poi non riesco a scorrerli. cm posso fare? sto usando la console
<cristian_c> daniele, no, digita il comando corretto e usa pastebin
<cristian_c> ok, il comando è corretto, ma usa pastebin
<daniele> ma mi devo registrare su pastebin?
<daniele> daniele@daniele-Inspiron-1545:~$ lspci -k 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07) 	Subsystem: Dell Device 02aa 	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) 	Subsystem: Dell Device 02aa 	Kernel driver in use: i915 	Kernel modules: i915 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corp
<daniele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192483/plain/
<daniele> scusate non avevo capito
<cristian_c> daniele, ho aperto il link
<cristian_c> daniele, il problema è che hai una broadcom, come me
<cristian_c> !broadcom | daniele
<ubot-it> daniele: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<daniele> ah e quindi cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> daniele, hai aperto il link?
<cristian_c> ovviamente è risolvibile
<cristian_c> daniele, ti conviene installare i driver b43
<daniele> sisi sto leggendo.. ma perdonami sono appena entrato nel mondo ubuntu e ci capisco davvero poco
<cristian_c> anche io li utilizzo
<cristian_c> daniele, devi sfruttare la connessione ethernet per installarli
<cristian_c> Installare i driver b43 con connessione internet
<daniele> sisi sono connesso con il cavo ethernet
<cristian_c> daniele, installa  b43-fwcutter
<cristian_c> daniele, o da riga di comando o da synaptic
<daniele> mi dice che ce l'ho già è possibile?
<cristian_c> daniele, installa firmware-b43-installer
<cristian_c> daniele, comunque posta l'output su pastebin
<daniele> eh mi dice che l'ho già installato
<cristian_c> daniele, posta tutto
<cristian_c> daniele, comunque credo di aver capito
<daniele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192507/
<cristian_c> daniele, il paste non c'entra nulla con quello che ti avevo indicato
<cristian_c> daniele, apri il gestore driver
<daniele> driver aggiuntivi?
<cristian_c> sì
<daniele> mi dice driver broadcom senza fili
<cristian_c> abilita i driver proprietari per il wireless
<cristian_c> attivali
<daniele> lo posso solo rimuovere.. la finestra non mi da altre opzioni
<Valdaken> ciao
<Valdaken> per personalizare la schermata da avvio come faccio ?
<cristian_c> daniele, digita questi comandi: sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb && sudo modprobe b43
<cristian_c> e questa volta posta il risultato
<Valdaken> per personalizare la schermata da avvio come faccio ?
<daniele> non mi da niente
<cristian_c> Valdaken, parli di plymouth?
<cristian_c> daniele, posta comunque su pastebin
<Valdaken> di ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !plymouth | Valdaken
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'plymouth'
<cristian_c> lol
<Valdaken> si
<daniele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192517/
<cristian_c> Valdaken, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Plymouth
<cristian_c> daniele, ora ridigita:  lspci -k
<daniele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192531/
<Valdaken> per modificare la canzone di avvio?
<cristian_c> Valdaken, su questo non saprei, una volta si faceva facilmente. Dovresto controllare in Suoni di sistema
<Valdaken> ok grazie
<cristian_c> daniele, sembra non sia cambiato niente
<cristian_c> daniele, se provi a rimuovere i driver dal gestore, che cosa succede?
<cristian_c> *disattivare
<daniele> ho disattivato il driver
<cristian_c> daniele, ridigita: lspci -k
<daniele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192546/
<cristian_c> strano, sarei tentato di farti usare jockey-text
<cristian_c> daniele, digita in un terminale: rfkill list
<daniele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192549/
<cristian_c> daniele, il dispositivo è bello che bloccato
<daniele> immaginavo
<daniele> si può fare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> daniele, è un notebook?
<daniele> sisi
<cristian_c> premi il relativo tasto sulla tastiera
<cristian_c> o in combinazione con fn se necessario
<krak> ciao, non riesco a modificare la stampante dall'interfaccia web di cups
<cristian_c> krak, quali errori riscontri?
<cristian_c> daniele, premuto una volta, ridigita: rfkill list
<krak> cristian_c: Unauthorized
<cristian_c> krak, ti ha fatto fare il login cups?
<krak> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> krak, spiega i passi che hai seguito
<daniele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192556/
<cristian_c> daniele, ottimo
<daniele> ora riabilito i driver?
<krak> cristian_c: richiesta nome e pwd, inserisco e... Niente :[
<cristian_c> daniele, proviamo a vedere se funziona senza
<daniele> ah ok
<cristian_c> krak, quindi fallisce il login?
<cristian_c> daniele, c'è una luce, o è un tasto F?
<krak> cristian_c: esattamente! gruppi---> krak adm lp cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<daniele> è F2 con il simbolo di un'antenna
<cristian_c> krak, mi sembra a posto come permessi
<cristian_c> daniele, digita in un terminale: iwconfig
<cristian_c> daniele, e anche ifconfig -a
<krak> cristian_c: appunto, ho fatto un salto proprio per questo
<daniele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192561/ iwconfig
<cristian_c> daniele, l'interfaccia wireless si chiama eth2
<daniele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192562/ ifcongif  -a
<cristian_c> *ifconfig -a
<daniele> ok e quindi?
<cristian_c> daniele, sembra attiva ma non associata al router
<daniele> ora se vado nella cartella rete mi abilita il wifi
<daniele> mi fa andare su on
<mibofra> ciao, problemi con stampante di rete :D ?
<cristian_c> daniele, ci vuole un comando specifico
<cristian_c> daniele, asp
<filo1234> daniele: ma scusa non puoi associarti? non vedi la tua rete?
<daniele> ok ok
<cristian_c> mibofra, domanda a krak
<krak> mibofra: ciao!
<daniele> non vedo nessuna rete wifi
<mibofra> krak: ciao :D cose ti è successo ?
<krak> mibofra: si e no... I problemi potrei anche averli, se prima potessi gestire la stampante dall'interfaccia web di cups
<filo1234> daniele: puoi farmi vedere cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<daniele> se io clicco sull'icona in alto a destra delle connessioni il comando reti senza fili è oscurato
<cristian_c> daniele, sudo iwlist eth2 scan
<filo1234> daniele: e anche cat /etc/network/interfaces
<mibofra> krak: allora, cosa dovresti fare con la stampante ?
<daniele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192567/ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<krak> mibofra: debbo gestirla da CUPS
<filo1234> daniele: ma quante scheda hai?
<mibofra> krak: per far che cosa ?
<filo1234> daniele: o meglio ne hai usate diverse?
<krak> ma CUPS mi dice che non sono autorizzato dopo la richiesta di nome e pwd
<filo1234> daniele: fai un acosa
<krak> mibofra: debbo configurarla per stampare via wifi
<filo1234> daniele: gksudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<daniele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192568/
<mibofra> krak: prova a dare in un terminale "sudo passwd root"
<filo1234> daniele: fero
<mibofra> e dai una password a root
<filo1234> fermo
<filo1234> !noroot | mibofra
<ubot-it> mibofra: non supportiamo l'utilizzo diretto di root, quindi non consigliarlo se non prevedi di stare in canale 24 ore su 24 e 7 giorni su 7 ad aiutare chi ha problemi risultanti dal suo utilizzo.
<filo1234> daniele: gksudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<krak> mibofra: eh, l'avevo pensato
<filo1234> daniele: cancella TUTTe le righe che iniziano con #PCI
<mibofra> filo1234: per fare un tentativo :D .
<krak> mibofra: ma non capisco perchè non possa utilizzare il mio utente
<filo1234> mibofra: non si fanno tentativi del menga
<daniele> ok le cancello
<filo1234> krak: puoi usarlo
<krak> mibofra: lui stesso lo dice "  Per accedere a questa pagina, inserisci il tuo nome utente e la password o il nome utente e la password di root."
<filo1234> daniele: poi salva e riavvi ail pc
<krak> filo1234: e come fo'?
<filo1234> krak: ma sei in locale?
<mibofra> krak: ma hai abilitato all'utente l'utilizzo di cups ?
<krak> filo1234: yes!
<cristian_c> daniele, ci sono cinque celle, ma non saprei a quale essid fa riferimento il tuo router
<krak> gruppi---> krak adm lp cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<daniele> cancello fino a (sky2)? nel senso la riga finisce a sky2?
<mibofra> krak: seguimi un attimo
<mibofra> vai su "utenti e gruppi" .
<filo1234> daniele: tutti i blocchi che iniziano per #PCI
<krak> mibofra: tutt'orecchi
<filo1234> daniele: per intenderci devono rimanere solo le prime sei righe commentate
<mibofra> krak: ce l'hai presente l'applicazione utenti e gruppi :D ?
<filo1234> krak: ma usare la GUI per le stampanti?
<krak> useradd?
<krak> filo1234: mi dà un errore
<filo1234> quale
<daniele> ok riavvio?
<mibofra> krak: apri utenti e gruppi
<filo1234> daniele: speta fammi vedere la modifica
<filo1234> cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<krak> filo1234: non mi fa applicare le modidifche
<krak> mibofra: dov'è?
<filo1234> krak: con quale errore
<mibofra> krak: quale DE usi ?
<filo1234> krak:  e che versione di ubuntu hai?
<krak> 12.04 Ubuntu amd64
<mibofra> DE ?
<mibofra> unity , gnome. kde ....
<krak> Unity
<daniele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192579/
<mibofra> cerca "utenti e gruppi"
<filo1234> daniele: ok riavvia tutto
<daniele> ok
<krak> filo1234: client-error-not-possible
<krak> mibofra: uso Unity
<filo1234> come cavolo si chiamava la gui per la configurazione delle stampanti?
<filo1234> uhm
<cristian_c> filo1234, -config-printer
<mibofra> krak: e non lo trovi "utenti e gruppi" ?
<cristian_c> o qualcosa del genere
<mibofra> filo1234: system-config-printer
<krak> mibofra: solo "utente"
<cristian_c> !info system-config-printer
<ubot-it> Package system-config-printer does not exist in precise
<filo1234> krak: ok allora aprilo con gksudo system-config-printer da terminale
<filo1234> e vedi se funzia
<mibofra> krak: strada alternativa, in un terminale "system-config-printer"
<filo1234> -.-
<cristian_c> a me si è aperto :O
<filo1234> non si chiama così
<filo1234> bah
<cristian_c> però a me funziona se lo digito nel terminale
<filo1234> system-config-printer-applet
<filo1234> cristian_c: si ma tu hai lubuntu
<daniele> ho riavviato e ora c'è spuntato abilita reti senza fili
<filo1234> daniele: ok
<cristian_c> filo1234, non sapevo ci fosse quesra differenza
<filo1234> cristian_c: forse si
<cristian_c> ?
<mibofra> filo1234: io ho ubuntu, e se do in in terminale "system-config-printer" si apre XD .
<filo1234> ho lxde ora eno nposso verificare
<krak> ah 'ste GUI... :p comunque rimane il problema dell'interfaccia web di cups inutilizzabile
<filo1234> mibofra: ok
<mibofra> anche se faceva prima a cercare "stampanti" XD .
<filo1234> allora fa parte di qualche pacchetto
<mibofra> o stampante .
<filo1234> si ma mi serviva il nome per aprirlo con gksudo
<mibofra> "gksudo system-config-printer"
<filo1234> daniele: iwconfig cosa da ora?
<filo1234> daniele: anzi vedi le reti?
<krak> ok, dai, almeno ora funziona la GUI e non mi dà errore
<krak> chissà che fastidi di permessi aveva...
<filo1234> krak: boh fai un po' di aggiornamenti
<daniele> scusate come faccio a vedere le reti wireless disponibili?
<krak> filo1234: ah ah ah :D lol
<mibofra> krak: apse
<mibofra> *aspe
<cristian_c> daniele, fai clic sull'icona
<filo1234> -.-
<cristian_c> ?
<filo1234> daniele: come cazz facevi prima adire che no nvedevi le reti?
<mibofra> dai in un terminale "sudo adduser tuo_nome_utente cups"
<daniele> prima era tutto oscurato
<filo1234> ah
<filo1234> be se ora no lo è dovresti vederle
<daniele> e non mi faceva andare su on in rete
<mibofra> krak: dove tuo_nome_utente è il tuo nome utente (quindi da sostituire :D ) .
<krak> mibofra: troppo facile! cups non esiste
<filo1234> -.-
<cristian_c> lol
<mibofra> krak: cupsd ?
<daniele> reti senza fili è oscurato
<krak> mibofra: che c'entra il demone?
<cristian_c> daniele, hai attivato i driver dal gestore?
<daniele> te lo stavo dicendo
<cristian_c> daniele, digita anche rfkill list
<krak> mibofra: mica è un gruppo!? O.o
<mibofra> krak: bisogna vedere che nome ha il gruppo XD .
<mibofra> krak: se aspetti un attimo
<mibofra> ti faccio installare utenti e gruppi .
<mibofra> così abiliti l'accesso a cups :D .
<cristian_c> mibofra, magari ce l'ha già installato
<filo1234> daniele: iwconfig cosa da ora?
<mibofra> cristian_c: ma cercando "utenti e gruppi"
<mibofra> lo dovrebbe trovare
<mibofra> invece non lo trova XD .
<krak> stavo pensando
<krak> root non esiste, perciò nisba accesso con utente root
<filo1234> non serve
<filo1234> e 15
<krak> se l'interfaccia web non mi fa accedere tramite mio username ed io sono nel gruppo lpadmin
<krak> può essere un problema di password?
<cristian_c> mibofra, evidentemente è la ricerca ad essere sbagliata
<mibofra> cristian_c: io su unity se cerco "utenti e gruppi"
<mibofra> mi da l'applicazione con l'esatto nome XD .
<mibofra> e siccome non cambiam nome da pc a pc ...
<filo1234> scusa ma se dice di non avere cups
<mibofra> *cambia
<cristian_c> mibofra, beh, basta usare dpkg -l | grep nome_pacchetto
<mibofra> crisitan_c: lo sto cercando :D .
<cristian_c> filo1234, è un po' difficile se riesce ad accedere a localhost:631
<cristian_c> mibofra, basta guardare il lanciatore
<mibofra> cristian_c: non ci avevo pensato :D , ora lo pesco :) .
<filo1234> 14:20 < krak> mibofra: troppo facile! cups non esiste
<filo1234> avevo capito male
<daniele> ragazzi grazie mille a tutti :)
<cristian_c> mibofra, /usr7share/applications o più velocemente con alacarte
<cristian_c> daniele, come hai risolto?
<daniele> abilitando il driver
<cristian_c> ok
<mibofra> crisitan_c: sto guardando proprio /usr/share/applications
<cristian_c> fai prima con alacarte
<filo1234> io ancora non ho capito cosa state facendo
<filo1234> la GUI ha fuunzionato prima krak ?
<krak> filo1234: mai
<mibofra> non ci ho pensato, ma non sono scemo , no  facci prima guardando /usr/share/applications :D .
<cristian_c> lol
<filo1234> 14:18 < krak> ok, dai, almeno ora funziona la GUI e non mi dà errore
<filo1234> io allora non ti capisco
<cancer> salve
<mibofra> krak: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnome-system-tools"
<Guest81622> cerco aiuto
<cristian_c> mibofra, l'update a che pro?
<filo1234> serve sempre
<filo1234> è sempre utile
<Guest81622> cristian_c
<filo1234> prima di installare qualcosa
<mibofra> crisitan_c: se ci sono versioni più recenti :D .
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> ah, ho capito
<mibofra> ok :D , krak ?
<filo1234> rollalo
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest81622> qualquno che mi puo aiutare con l'installazione di ubuntu!?
<krak> mibofra: ma devo proprio installare roba aggiuntiva per avere l'interfaccia web di cups accessibile da user???
<mibofra> krak: non è così pesante :D .
<mibofra> ma serve :) .
<cristian_c> mibofra, non so se sia un problema di permessi
<cristian_c> mibofra, conoscevo alcuni comandi riguardo cups, vediamo se li trovo
<mibofra> cristian_c: hai la palla di vetro :D ?
<mibofra> siccome non l'ho neanche io...
<filo1234> krak: scua ma mi fai vedere dpkg -l | grep cups
<mibofra> ...si tenta comunque :D .
<mibofra> krak: poi si può togliere :D .
<krak> cristian_c: pensavo anch'io fosse un problema magari nel .conf
<krak> cristian_c: con  gruppi ci sto dentro
<cristian_c> krak, guarda questo file: /etc/cups/printers.conf
<mibofra> krak: in tutta questa storia non ho però capito, che devi fare con la stampante :D ?
<cristian_c> ci sono le stesse info che si inseriscono dall'interfaccia web
<filo1234> mibofra: oh ecco
<filo1234> mibofra: me lo sto chiedendo da un'ora
<cristian_c> mibofra, usarla via rete
<cristian_c> mibofra, anch'io vorrei fare lo stesso
<mibofra> E FATE TUTTO QUESTO PER USARLA VIA RETE ?
<filo1234> e cosa c'entra usarla via rete?
<krak> filo1234:
<mibofra> c'è system-config-printer
<krak> filo1234:  http://pastebin.com/uFQBBrK3
<krak> mibofra: si, ma mi dà errore
<krak> mibofra: e se lo devo usare parendolo con sudo da terminale non ha senso
<mibofra> krak: è una stampante di rete o la devi condividere :D ?
<filo1234> 14:38 < krak> mibofra: e se lo devo usare parendolo con sudo da terminale non ha senso
<filo1234> ma che cosa dici
<krak> o si apre chiedendomi automaticamente la pwd o c'è qualcosa che non va
<cristian_c> lol
<filo1234> semplicemente non metti la password quando te la chiede ma la metti subito
<filo1234> LO apriresti comunque come sudo ..o meglio gksudo
<mibofra> krak: partiamo dall'inizio, piacere :D .
<filo1234> krak: si ma io per questo prima te l'ho fatto aprire così
<filo1234> e ti ho detto di fare agiornamenti
<krak> ok
<krak> sto guardando il conf
<mibofra> la stampante è di rete o la devi condividere sulla rete :D ?
<krak> un attimo
<cristian_c> mibofra, credo sia una comunissima stampante che vuole condividere via router
<cristian_c> sullla rete locale
<cristian_c> *sulla
<mibofra> comunissima stampante usb ?
<mibofra> o eth o wifi ?
<cristian_c> tanto i router hanno la porta usb, sai?
<filo1234> mibofra: mo stai svarionando tu
<filo1234> se fosse eth o wifi c a cosa servirebbe usare CUPS?
<mibofra> crisitan_c: lo so, ma volevo sapere la stampante come era conbinata :D :
<mibofra> *combinata
<cristian_c> in pratica lo trasformano in un printer server
<filo1234> a me sembra che siate un po' combinati male
<filo1234> lol
<mibofra> filo1234: non ci sono dall'inizio :D .
<filo1234> vabè me ne vo
<filo1234> cia
<mibofra> cia
<mibofra> krak: seguimi :D .
<filo1234> uhm auguri
<filo1234> krak: ^
<cristian_c> mibofra, ma davvero te ne intendi di questa roba? XD
<filo1234> ehhh
<filo1234> si vede
<filo1234> lol
<mibofra> crisitan_c: yes :D .
<filo1234> ciao ciao
<filo1234> :)
<FloodBotIt1> filo1234: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<cristian_c> lol
<krak> mibofra: dimmi
<mibofra> krak: dai "gksudo system-config-printer"
<mibofra> e mi dici quando si è aperto :D .
<krak> mibofra: l'ho già fatto e funziona
<mibofra> ok, vedi la tua stampante ?
<krak> mibofra: si e posso inserirla
<cristian_c> krak, ma in pratica vuoi collegare la stampante al router per trasformarla in stampante di rete, o vuoi fare altro? :)
<krak> cristian_c: la stampante è già connessia via wifi al router
<cristian_c> krak, come fai a dirlo? :)
<mibofra> e tu vuoi connetterla al pc ?
<mibofra> o meglio vorresti
<cristian_c> krak, quindi è una stampante wifi?
<krak> cristian_c: si
<mibofra> cristian_c: :-P
<cristian_c> krak, e non ti basta connetterla via wifi al pc, senza passare per il router?
<mibofra> te l'avevo detto che era una stampante di rete :D .
<cristian_c> krak, oppure devi servire più pc?
<mibofra> "cristian_c 14:45:40
<krak> cristian_c: ???
<mibofra> krak, e non ti basta connetterla via wifi al pc, senza passare per il router? " la domanda è questa :D .
<mibofra> FERMI UN MINUTO
<krak> cristian_c: debbo servire pi PC
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> allora il router è necessario
<mibofra> krak: allora la stampante è in wifi collegata al router wifi , giusto :D ?
<cristian_c> ha detto di sì
<krak> mibofra: il problema è un altro
<mibofra> i computer in rete locale
<krak> l'autenticazione all'interfaccia web di cups
<mibofra> non la vedono ?
<cristian_c> krak, perché usare per forza l'interfaccia web? :)
<mibofra> scusa, ma se la stampante è di rete , dovrebbe essere rilevata , no ?
<cristian_c> dato che già usi la gui
<cristian_c> mibofra, aspetta un attimo altrimenti si fa confusione
<mibofra> krak: allora, l'interfaccia di cups non ti serve :D .
<krak> cristian_c: perchè mi dà errore, e la devo aprire con sudo
<cristian_c> krak, ho capito
<krak> cristian_c: non mi sembra un comportamento normale
<cristian_c> krak, quale comandi usi per aprire la gui?
<cristian_c> solitamente
<cristian_c> *comando
<krak> dato che altri programmi che necessitano dei permessi richiedono automaticamente la pwd qnd necessario
<krak> cristian_c: se la uso vado in impostazioni di sistema
<mibofra> e ti da questo problema ?
<cristian_c> krak, digita: cat /etc/groups
<cristian_c> krak, digita: cat /etc/group
<mibofra> cristian_c: per questo mi sembrava problema di permessi :D .
<cristian_c> scusa, avevo aggiunto una s
<krak> cristian_c: tranqui, visto
<cristian_c> mibofra, aspettiamo l'output
<krak> krak: che ti devo dire?
<cristian_c> lol
<krak> ti posto tutto l'output?
<mibofra> si
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> !pastebin | krak
<ubot-it> krak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> qui :
<mibofra> esatto :D .
<cristian_c> 14:50:29 <krak> krak: che ti devo dire? <--- lol
<mibofra> aspettiamo l'out :D .
<krak> cristian_c: pensavo ti servisse controllare un voce in particolare! :p http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192635/
<krak> *controllare l'esistenza di una voce in particolare
<nicotano> salve
<cristian_c> krak, sembra tutto a posto
<mibofra> lpadmin:x:109:krak
<mibofra> si sembra di si :D .
<cristian_c> krak, se lo lanci da terminale senza sudo, cosa ti risponde?
<mibofra> cristian_c: mi sorge un dubbio :D .
<mibofra> krak: dai "sudo service cupsd restart"
<mibofra> e prova nuovamente ad accedere alla gui :D .
<krak> al momento di premere applica mi dice client-error-not-possible
<krak> mibofra: fatto
<krak> mibofra: niente
<mibofra> perché mi viene il dubbio, che come era successo una volta a me
<mibofra> il problema sia di cups .
<mibofra> krak: dai "sudo apt-get install cups"
<mibofra> e poi ridai quel comando di prima :D .
<cristian_c> krak, hai fatto la prova che ho indicato?
<krak> mibofra: già fatto ieri
<mibofra> krak: fallo oggi .
<krak> mibofra: l'ho anche purgato e poi reinstallato ma niente
<mibofra> krak: dai "uname -a"
<mibofra> e posta il risultato .
<mibofra> krak ? non è così grande il risultato :D .
<krak> cristian_c: sto facendo
<krak> mibofra: Linux phuzz 3.2.0-30-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 24 16:52:48 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mibofra> krak: "sudo apt-get install linux-generic-pae"
<mibofra> e riavvia .
<mibofra> cristian_c: in cosa consisteva la tua prova ?
<krak> cristian_c: è andato O.o eliminato /etc/cups/cupsd.conf, mv con il default, riavviato il demone ed ora mi ha fatto inserire la stampante!!!
<cristian_c> krak, cioè funziona da gui senza sudo?
<krak> cristian_c: ora si!
<cristian_c> buon per te
<cristian_c> :)
<krak> cristian_c: babeh... :p
<mibofra> krak: avevi toccato qualcosa prima di inserire la stampante ?
<mibofra> cioè, avevi fatto modifiche ?
<krak> cristian_c: l'interfaccia web rimane comunque inaccessibile
<cristian_c> magari le prove che avevi fatto ieri
<krak> cristian_c: mi sa...
<cristian_c> krak, ma perché ti serve tanto l'interfaccia web?
<mibofra> ah, allora cerano precedenti prove
<mibofra> e hai ingarbugliato cupsd :-P
<mibofra> avevi
<mibofra> *c'erano
<cristian_c> mi piacerebbe che il wiki supportasse meglio questo argomento
<mibofra> crisitan_c: io sono sul wiki, ci posso fare un pensierino :D .
<krak> cristian_c: perchè 1-deve funzionare, no? 2-'ste GUI aggiuntive... c'è l'interfaccia web, non basta quella? ;)
<mibofra> krak: hai installato gnome-system-tools ?
<krak> mibofra: no
<mibofra> krak: mettilo
<cristian_c> krak, beh, per adesso vivi felice :D
<mibofra> che poi lo rimuoviamo :D .
<krak> mibofra: spetta che vedo che mi serve
<mibofra> krak: ok :D .
<cristian_c> krak, se ciò che ti serve funziona, che ti frega? :)
<cristian_c> poi se ti servirà l'interfaccia web, ci penserai
<krak> cristian_c: funziona, si.
<cristian_c> cosa?
<krak> cristian_c: però è poco generale, no? Non credi?
<cristian_c> che cosa?
<krak> l'interfaccia web è "astratta" dal SO
<cristian_c> e quindi?
<krak> la GUI invece te la ritrovi a seconda della distro o del DE e questo cosa crea? Frammentazione
<cristian_c> krak, in realtà è profondamente connessa al so
<mibofra> meglio la GUI, fidati :D .
<cristian_c> krak, credo che su gnome, quanto su xfce o lxde si utilizzi sempre lo stessa gui in gtk
<cristian_c> *la
<krak> cristian_c: astratta nel senso che è come Java, no?
<cristian_c> se non sbaglio cambia solo su kde
<cristian_c> krak, no
<krak> hai la macchina virtuale sotto? (in questo caso è il browser)
<mibofra> cristian_c: yes :D , solo in kde :D .
<krak> se ce l'hai è portabilisiima
<cristian_c> krak, il browser è solo un visualizzatore
<krak> cristian_c: sto procedendo per esempi e associazioni
<krak> cristian_c: lo so si.
<mibofra> krak: se hai una gui, perché usare l'interfaccia web .
<cristian_c> krak, se provo ad accederci da un altro sistema non è la stessa cosa
<krak> krak: per i motivi appena elencati
<mibofra> quando la gui non va , usi l'interfaccia web
<mibofra> krak: fai quello che credi :D .
<krak> cristian_c: ? che succede? spiegati?
<cristian_c> krak, semplicemente l'interfaccia web si appoggia agli strumenti di sistema, come cups
<mibofra> krak: accedendo da un altro pc da remoto... il discorso cambia :D .
<krak> mibofra: ;)
<cristian_c> mibofra, no, parlavo di windows o mac, o altro
<krak> cristian_c: aaah! oki
<mibofra> :D .
<mibofra> krak: allora tutto a posto ... :D .
<krak> mibofra: allora ci siamo! :]
<cristian_c> krak, in pratica ti stampa ciò che è presente nei vari file di configurazione di cups
<krak> cristian_c: come swat
<cristian_c> e te li stampa nel browser
<cristian_c> krak, parli dei driver video?
<mibofra> più che stampa visualizza :D .
<krak> cristian_c: swat intendo l'interfaccia web di samba
<cristian_c> mibofra, in gergo si dice 'stampa' -> 'print'
<cristian_c> krak, non lo sapevo
<mibofra> crisitan_c: non so nato ieri :-P .
<cristian_c> io ho utilizzato gigolo al massimo o il terminale
<mibofra> era un riferimento per far capire meglio a krak XD .
<krak> stampa a video
<mibofra> esatto :D .
 * krak si stampa un riposino, saluta tutti e ringrazia del tempo dedicatogli
<cristian_c> figurati :)
<sage79> ma amsn su 12.04 non c'è?
<cristian_c> sage79, l'avranno tolto dai repository
<sage79> ho provato anche il ppa ufficilae ma non da candidati da installare
<cristian_c> sage79, ci saranno delle alternative, no?
<sage79> c'è emesene ma non supporta la cam
<sage79> che altro c'è?
<cristian_c> lol, ci sono tantissimi messenger
<sage79> pidgin?
<cristian_c> mica solo quello
<cristian_c> empathy
<mibofra> consiglio empathy :D .
<sage79> grazie
<mibofra> prego :D .
<cristian_c> kopete, kmess per gli utilizzatori di kde
<Bender_> Salve, dovrei reinstallare il grub, ma non ho un livecd. Ora sto usando un system rescue cd. Ho qualche possibilita'?
<cristian_c> Bender_, hai installato ubuntu e poi windows?
<Bender_> eh si, stavo installando win su un altro hdd e mi deve aver candellato il grub
<cristian_c> Bender_, è solo scomparso, ma c'è
<Bender_> ubuntu era gia' installato da un pezzo, si tratta della 12.04
<cristian_c> Bender_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> puoi farlo comunque anche senza live cd
<Bender_> solo che non ho il cd, lo avevo su un riscrivibile e ora mi trovo con un'altra versione: la system rescue CD che non so che tipo di distro sia.
<cristian_c> Bender_, hai una pendrive usb?
<Bender_> ahh ecco...ora leggo e poi ti dico ;)
<Bender_> Si
<cristian_c> usa quella come live
<Bender_> ok... mi sto districando
<Bender_> secondo te che partizione devo montare? ne ho varie: quella dove c'e' installato il sisitema, quella di boot di windows7, la home...
<Bender_> ho vaire sdb da 1 a 6.
<Bender_> la sdb2 e' dove c'e' il sistema ubuntu
<cristian_c> Bender, la sdb2 credo
<cristian_c> Bender_, cosa c'è in sdb1?
<Bender_> e' la partizione di boot di windows7 suppongo
<Bender_> cmq non me lo fa fare, molti step della guida non funzionano, ci vuole il live cd di ubuntu :(
<cristian_c> Bender_, suppongo non è sufficiente se puoi digitare: sudo fdisk -l
<Bender_> mi da' questo output: /dev/sdb does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<Bender_> mi sa che questo system rescue cd non e' adatto
<cristian_c> Bender_, usa la live usb
<Bender_> non ho una live usb
<cristian_c> Bender_, creala
<Bender_> ho la penna ma ci sono i mei dati, niente live
<cristian_c> uhm
<Bender_> sig sig...
<cristian_c> quindi non ne hai una disponibile
<cristian_c> non puoi crearti un live cd?
<Bender_> no...vorra' dire che piu' tardi esco e mi faccio dare un cd da un amico
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> asp
<Bender_> ehm...con questo sistema non ci capisco molto, non so nemmeno che versione di linux e'
<Bender_> come gli dico sudo mi parla in arabo ahahah
<Bender_> figuriamoci masterizzare una iso....
<cristian_c> Bender_, digita: lsb_release -a
<cristian_c> Bender_, ma su quale sistema sei?
<Bender_> zsh: command not found: lsb_release
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ah, sei sul rescue cd
<Bender_> che ne so, si chiama system recovery cd  ahahaha eccolo qua
<cristian_c> aspetta
<Bender_> http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-Partitioning-EN-Repairing-a-damaged-Grub
<cristian_c> sì, aspetta un attimo
<Bender_> ah si esatto rescue, sorry
<cristian_c> ok, sto guardando
<Bender_> si, provo a seguire quella guida, la seconda?
<cristian_c> Bender_, prova a usare mount senza sudo
<mibofra> posso dare una mano, si fa veloce veloce :D .
<Bender_> non funziona purtroppo, monta ma solo in modlalita' lettura
<Bender_> senti, ho trovato un cd  della ą“.ą“ šė bit, puo; essermi utile?
<Bender_> scusa della 10.10 šė bit
<Bender_> ufff..ho la tastiera con layout  sballato, volevo dire 10.10 64 bit, mentre ho installata la 12.04
<cristian_c> Bender_, va bene anche quello della 10.10 credo
<Bender_> ok allora riavvio e poi mi faccio sentire se ho problemi
<Bender_> grazie cristian
<cristian_c> Bender_, tanto devi ripristinare solo grub
<Bender_> speriamo che funzioni
<Bender_> grazie, alla prossima
<mibofra> raga, ho scritto una guida veloce sul forum per ripristinare grub .
<cristian_c> mibofra, c'è già sul wiki -,-'
<mibofra> se vi servisse posso dare molto più di una mano :D .
<cristian_c> mibofra, domanda al gruppo doc
<cristian_c> mibofra, /join #ubuntu-it-doc
<mibofra> cristian_c: non ha compreso, la guida è venuta fuori così ; ma è molto più veloce che di quella del wiki :D .
<Carlin0> mibofra, un metodo alternativo è questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,366768.0/topicseen.html
<mibofra> 2) dare una mano qui intendevo
<mibofra> al ripristino del grub :D .
<mibofra> Carlin0: non mi riferivo a quello :D .
<Carlin0> mibofra, lo so ...
<mibofra> :D .
<mibofra> comunque servisse una mano... :D , ci sono sempre :D .
<tuocuggino> ho un portatile con una ati 7670, come devo fare per avere dei driver funzionanti?
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin | tuocuggino
<ubot-it> tuocuggino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> complimenti per il nick
<tuocuggino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192768/
<tuocuggino> grazie :D
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, stai usando i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> noto anche che non hai i driver della scheda ethernet
<tuocuggino> mmm si quelli che ti fa installre ubuntu
<tuocuggino> ma che non supportano la serie 7 giusto?
<tuocuggino> è un portatile nuovo
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, non per forza, li installi tu volontariamente quelli proprietari
<tuocuggino> si in quel senso
<cristian_c> altrimenti potresti andare tranquillamente avanti con gli open
<tuocuggino> quindi basta che gli tolgo?
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, vai nel gestore driver e disattivali
<cristian_c> è molto semplice
<tuocuggino> ok adesso provo
<tuocuggino> vediamo come v
<tuocuggino> mi stanno facendo veramente bestemmiare questi qua
<giordano> Salve a tutti/e, ho un piccolo problema con la docky, lancio l'icona del meteo la imposto ma compare sempre -18°C cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> giordano, a quale sito punta l'applet?
<tuocuggino> riavvio
<giordano> l'ho provato sia su google sia Weather Channel e weather andrengraund
<cristian_c> giordano, sempre uguale?
<giordano> sempre uguale
<cristian_c> giordano, come si chiama l'applet?
<giordano> weather
<cristian_c> giordano, da dove installi/attivi/disattivi le applet per la dock?
<Guest35467> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giordano> dall'icona su cui è disegnata un ancora
<cristian_c> giordano, sei su unity?
<giordano> non su xubuntu con interfaccia gnome
<giordano> no su xubuntu con interfaccia gnome
<cristian_c> giordano, quindi hai installato gnome su xubuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> che versione di xubuntu?
<mauro> buongiorno
<mauro> ragazzi quali sono i permessi per la document root di apache2?
<mauro> ho modificato il file 000-default cambiando la document root
<cristian_c> !apache | mauro
<ubot-it> mauro: apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<mauro> ma accedendo al sito mi da errore 403
<cristian_c> magari trovi qualcosa di utile
<mauro> ho già guardato
<mauro> ma non si parla dei permessi
<cristian_c> mauro, ho installato apache con lampp solo una volta
<mauro> caspita è una cosa stupida, ma non riesco a venirne a capo
<cristian_c> mauro, parli di come ottenere i permessi giusti per quella directory?
<mauro> si
<mauro> ovvero, aprendo il browser e andando su localhost
<mauro> attualmente mi da da 403 Forbidden You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<giordano> si
<cristian_c> mi sembra di aver affrontato una cosa simile ma non per document
<gabry> ciao a tutti, ho un portatile con ubuntu 12.04 e sto cercando di connettermi ad internet con una chiavetta alcatel x220s della wind. ieri, dopo aver modificato i file /etc/wvdial.conf e /etc/udev/rules.d/10-switch-alcatel.rules funzionava, ma oggi la spia del modem rimane rossa e wvdial mi da come messaggio "modem not responding"
<giordano> ho la 12.04
<leo_> chi mi aiuta?con skype webcam e microfono non vanno.cosa faccio?non sono uno smanettone
<cristian_c> giordano, sto guardando
<giordano> ok
<Matt_91> mauro: forse hai messo un percorso al quale l'utente che esegue apache(di default "www-data" o una cosa del genere) non ha i permessi di vedere. potresti provare o a dare i permessi a questo utente, oppure a cambiare utente che esegue apache
<cristian_c> giordano, hai scelto per caso yahoo?
<mauro> Matt_91, io credo che sia questo il problema
<giordano> non compare nell'elenco delle impostazioni
<cristian_c> gabry, controllato il credito (domanda stupida)?
<mauro> ma ho provato a dare chmod 777 alla cartella
<mauro> e non è cambiato niente
<gabry> cristian_c, sisi, per di più con winzozz oggi funziona (anche ieri)
<cristian_c> leo_, vanno con altre applicazioni?
<leo_> ho 12.04 ogni volta che scarico aggiornamenti consigliati,il microf.e la webcam non funzionano piu
<Bender> Ciao a tutti, sono da una livecd di ubuntu 10.10 e sto cercando, in vano, di ripristinare il grub2 del mio 12.04 che ho sull'hdd. Ho seguito qualche guida ma ho bisognoa di aiuto. cristian_c ci sei?
<Luca> Ho una stampante brother 9320cw collegata al router tramite wifi e vorrei configurarla con lubuntu, ho installato i driver ed è riconosciuta però quando provo a stampare dice "unable to locate printer"  qualcuno può darmi una mano?? :)
<cristian_c> giordano, digita questi comandi: sudo updatedb && locate indicator-weather
<cristian_c> Bender, hai seguito il wiki'
<cristian_c> ?
<Bender> cristian_c, non ho ritrovato quello che mi avevi mandato, ne ho seguiti altri ma ho problemi nel montare le partizioni
<cristian_c> gabry, quando colleghi il modem, appare qualcosa sul desktop?
<cristian_c> !grub | Bender
<ubot-it> Bender: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<mibofra> Bender: una mano te la posso dare :D .
<cristian_c> Bender, la seconda guida
<Bender> ok!
<gabry> cristian_c, no, niente, ma nemmeno ieri quando il modem funzionava
<mibofra> gabry: se con il modem inserito dai "ls /dev/ttyACM*" torna "/dev/ttyACM0" ?
<mibofra> Bender: sei in live :D ?
<Bender> ok, allora ho il flag di boot sulla sdb1 che è una NTFS di windows di un centinaio di Mb. Mentro ho il sistema installato su sdb2 come root e sdb3 come home
<cristian_c> gabry, hai provato a creare una connessione a banda larga con il network manager?
<gabry> mibofra, ls: impossibile accedere a /dev/ttyACM*: File o directory non esistente
<Bender> mibofra esatto
<gabry> cristian_c, mmmh, a banda larga no
<mibofra> gabry , non vede più il modem .
<cristian_c> Bender, a te interessa il grub su sdb2
<gabry> mibofra, il modem è riconosciuto su ttyUSB2
<mibofra> Bender, apri un terminale
<Bender> ma al secondo passo mi trovo questo: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Bender> mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<cristian_c> gabry, beh, il tupo modem serve proprio a quello
<Bender> mibofra ci sono
<mibofra> gabry: allora ok :D .
<mibofra> solitamente lo vede sotto /dev/ttyACM0
<cristian_c> Luca, se la colleghi via usb al pc, funziona?
<cristian_c> *tuo
<gabry> cristian_c, anzi, se intendi banda larga mobile si, ma non so come farlo connettere, non mi appare nella listaa delle reti
<cristian_c> gabry, ma infatti devi eseguire l'installazione guidata
<mibofra> Bender: "sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt"
<gabry> mibofra, tranquillo, ho modificatio io il file /etc/vattelapesca
<leo_> con altre applicazioni vanno
<gabry> cristian_c, d'oh! come?
<Bender> mibofra: montato
<cristian_c> leo_ quali?
<mibofra> Bender: anche se ... hai provato già "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" ?
<Bender> mibofra ora provo
<leo_> camorama.
<Bender> mibofra, però metto sdb
<cristian_c> gabry, dovrebbe esserci l'opzione nel menù dell'applet
<cristian_c> per installarne una nuova
<cristian_c> altrimenti clic destro e modifica connessioni
<mibofra> Bender: il primo disco di avvio è quello di win , no ?
<Bender> mibofra: l'output è questo: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<gabry> solo da modifica connessioni-crea nuova rete banda larga mobile
<Bender> mibofra: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<cristian_c> leo_, sistema a 32 o 64 bit?
<gabry> ti faccio presente che come DM uso gnome classic
<leo_> 32
<mibofra> Bender, allora continuiamo alla vecchia maniera :D .
<Bender> mibofra: sda è di win7 mentre sdb è di ubuntu, ma essendoci stato win7 prima c'è la sdb1 che è una partiziona di boot di win7, obsoleta.
<cristian_c> gabry, va benssimo quella opzione
<cristian_c> mibofra, sda non c'entra nulla, lui ha ubuntu su sdb
<cristian_c> la root
<Bender> mibofra: la livecd è di 10.10 mentre ho installato il 12.04, giusto per dirtelo.
<cristian_c> leo_, c'è un metodo per farlo funzionare
<giordano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1192828/
<mibofra> Bender: la live va bene :d .
<gabry> cristian_c, allora è già stata creata, ma come cavolo la uso per connettermi?
<gabry> tieni conto che ora il computer è connesso tramite una wi-fi
<cristian_c> giordano, ok
<gabry> e lo sto controllando da remoto da 1250 km di distanza -.-
<gabry> dettagli a parte...
<Luca> cristian_c sono troppo lontano dalla stampante ...
<giordano> compare sempre -18°C provo ad riavviare?
<cristian_c> gabry, l'hai creata ma non appare nella lista dell'applet?
<gabry> cristian_c, yep
<cristian_c> Luca, hai una prolunga?
<leo_> cristian prova ad indicarmelo magari riesco a risolvere
<gabry> mapporc, ora è apparsa -.-
<cristian_c> giordano, aspetta un attimo
<gabry> ma che cacchio
<cristian_c> leo_ un secondo
<mibofra> Bender: dai "sudo mount /dev --bind /mnt/dev"
<Luca> cristian_c purtroppo no :\
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Luca, aspetta
<Luca> ok
<leo_> ok
<cristian_c> gabry, digita: ifconfig -a
<Bender> mibofra: mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<Bender> mibofra: a proposito ho scoperto che la sdb2 è la home e che il sisitema è su sdb5 hehehe, ops :)
<mibofra> Bender :D .
<mibofra> dai "sudo umount /mnt"
<mibofra> scemo :D .
<cristian_c> giordano, ha mai funzionato l'applet?
<cristian_c> Bender, -,-'
<giordano> no
<mibofra> Bender: sempre scherzando :D .
<gabry> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/ML59bGxk
<Bender> crisitan_c, mibofra...lo so...mea culpa
<Bender> crisitan_c, mibofra, ad ogni modo sono sempre bloccato, questa scoperta non mi è di nessun aiuto :(
<gabry> cristian_c, guarda, faccio prima a vedere se funziona, se mi disconnetto dal chan vuol dire che non va
<cristian_c> leo_ , apri un terminale e digita: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<mibofra> Bender dai "sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt"
<Bender> mibofra...
<Bender> ...la guida sta funzionando!!!
<cristian_c> gabry, l'interfaccia ppp non la vede proprio
<mibofra> Bender: mi pare logico :D .
<cristian_c> Luca, rispiegami il problema della brother altrimenti mi perdo
<Bender> mibofra, cristian_c: grub-install /dev/sdb
<Bender> Installation finished. No error reported.
<cristian_c> già
<mibofra> eri tu che avevi sbagliato partizione :D .
<mibofra> Bender: riavvia :D .
<Bender> mibofra, cristian_c: ovviamente l'errore ero io: l'essere umano!
<cristian_c> almeno qualcuno lo ammette :D
<Luca> cristian_c  Ho una stampante brother 9320cw collegata al router tramite wifi e vorrei configurarla con lubuntu, ho installato i driver ed è riconosciuta però quando provo a stampare dice "unable to locate printer"
<mibofra> Bender: succede :D .
<Bender> mibofra, cristian_c: rimangio tutto quello che ho detto nei passati 20 minuti sul mio computer ahahah
<mibofra> :D .
<Bender> grazie dell'aiuto! Riavvio :) Ciao ciao
<mibofra> buon proseguimento :D .
<mibofra> cristian_c: a chi ti riferivi ?
<mibofra> curiosità (anche se OT) :D .
<cristian_c> giordano, hai provato a controllare il sito ufficiale da cui viene visualizzata la temperatura per vedere se attualmente ci sono dati disponibili per la tua zona?
<cristian_c> mibofra, in generale :)
<mibofra> cristian_c: :D .
<cristian_c> Luca, è una stampante wireless di suo?
<mibofra> vediamo un pò: gabry: che modello di modem è ?
<Luca> si
<cristian_c> mibofra, p uscito
<cristian_c> *è :P
<mibofra> XD
<cristian_c> mibofra, comunque era un modem della alcatel (wind)
<mibofra> Luca invece che ha ?
<cristian_c> Luca, allora per il momento lascia perdere il router
<cristian_c> Luca, prova a fare un collegamente wireless diretto al pc
<cristian_c> *collegamento
<cristian_c> il router complica soltanto le cose
<cristian_c> poi semmai lo imposti con il router
<cristian_c> una volta configurato il tutto
<Luca> okok ora provo
<leo_> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv41/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<cristian_c> partire sempre dalle cose più semplici
<mibofra> Luca: la stampante l'hai configurata con system-config-printer ?
<cristian_c> leo_, ls /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv41/
<cristian_c> !pastebin | leo_
<ubot-it> leo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> leo_: hai problemi con preload .
<Luca> mibofra no,ho scritto un url nel browser che mi ha portato a una pagina di configurazione di CUPS
<cristian_c> Luca, io proverei a configurarla senza cups
<cristian_c> cioè senza browser
<Luca> cristian_c    okok da dove?
<leo_> è solo la risposta ricevuta dal terminale
<mibofra> Luca: esiste la gui system-config-printer :D .
<mibofra> meno casini XD .
<mibofra> e configurazione più facile :D .
<mibofra> Luca: allora , apri un terminale e dai "system-config-printer"
<mibofra> rimuovi la stampante
<mibofra> e riconfigurala :D .
<FloodBotIt1> mibofra: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mibofra> FloofBotIt1: sei in ritardo :-P .
<cristian_c> Luca, sto pensando
<cristian_c> leo_, usa pastebin
<Luca> mibofra allora cancello la stampante già impostata?
<giordano> sincero no, ma la cosa sta persistendo da oltre un mese, anche se con ubuntu non ha mai funzionato mentre con app di gnome-shell weather ha funzionato. comunque controllo, mi sapresti dire il sito grazie comunque ti terrò aggiornato
<cristian_c> uhm, io sarei contrario
<mibofra> Luca, yes .
<leo_> forse è meglio tornare a windows sennò passerò metà della mia vita sulle community di ubuntu
<mibofra> leo_ il tuo problema a grandi linee ?
<mibofra> giordano: e il tuo ?
<cristian_c> giordano, il link credo che lo trovi dal pannello di configurazione dell'applet. Comunque prova anche con unity 2d
<cristian_c> leo_, mi stupirebbe il contrario
<cristian_c> anche secondo me stai perdendo tempo qui
<cristian_c> mibofra, a giordano non gli va l'applet del meteo su unity
<sage79> pidgin e empathy non supportano la webcam
<sage79> nessuno ha un ppa con amns compilato per precise?
<mibofra> giordano: a me funziona, non va proprio ?
<leo_> mibofra,quando scarico gli aggiornamenti consigliati di ubuntu mi vanno ko webcam e microfono ma solo con skype,perche altrimenti funzionano
<cristian_c> sage79, non è affatto vero
<mibofra> segate79: cerca su https://launchpad.net
<mibofra> :D .
<cristian_c> lol
<mibofra> leo_ : skype del sito ufficiale ?
<mibofra> o quello dei repo ?
<mibofra> dai anche "locate preload" e postami il risultato su ubuntu pastebin .
<mibofra> gir
<cristian_c> Luca, ho trovato qualcosa
<Luca> mibofra errorre del server CUPS   <<server-error-internal-error>>
<mibofra> *giordano: cosa non va esattamente nell'applet ?
<leo_> mibofra,quello del software center
<cristian_c> leo_, se vuoi risolvere, posta il risultato di quel comando, altrimenti non capisco cosa cerchi
<cristian_c> insomma non sei obbligato a usare ubuntu
<Luca> cristian_c dimmi
<mibofra> leo_ devi installare quello dal sito di skype .
<cristian_c> Luca, ho trovato qualcosa per installare la tua stampante forse
<mibofra> Luca: hai problemi con cups
<mibofra> dai "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cups"
<Luca> ok
<cristian_c> mibofra, no, gli avrai dato qualche comando pericoloso
<Luca> pericoloso D:
<mibofra> cristian_c: non è pericoloso :D .
<leo_> cristian,se vuoi puoi non rispondermi e continua a fare il maestrino con gli altri.grazie mibofra proverò
<cristian_c> Luca, quale pacchetto hai scaricato?
<mibofra> Luca: ho avuto lo stesso problema una volta, hai aggiornato il kernel ?
<cristian_c> leo_, se ti metti a fare i dispetti sì
<cristian_c> tanto non lo fai a noi
<mibofra> leo_ dai : "sudo apt-get purge skype*"
<mibofra> e poi installa quello dal sito ufficiale
<Luca> non credo (sono nuovo nel mondo ubuntu e molte cose non le so  D;)
<cristian_c> leo_, inoltre avevo detto di digitare un comando e non l'hai postato (il risultato)
<mibofra> Luca: rimuovi la stampante
<Luca> mibofra fatto
<mibofra> dai "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cups linux-generic"
<cristian_c> Luca, dpkg -l | grep mfc
<mibofra> riavvia e ri-aggiungi la stampante
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Luca
<ubot-it> Luca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> leo_ non mi hai postato "locate preload" su ubuntu paste :D .
<cristian_c> mibofra, quel comando non so se serva
<mibofra> Luca: a me questo metodo ha funzionato a dovere :D .
<cristian_c> mibofra, gli avevo detto di usare ls apposta per capire perché non lo avesse preso
<mibofra> cristian_c: dici "locate preload" ? serve a me per vedere una cosa :D .
<leo_> mibofra,mi risponde comando non trovato
<mibofra> cosa? locate preload ?
<mibofra> o "sudo apt-get purge skype*" ?
<cristian_c> mibofra, perché gli hai fatto cancellare skype?
<Lucaaa> sono lo stesso luca di prima, sono entrato con il pc da provare, potreste riscrivere il comando da dare?
<mibofra> cristian_c: per installare quello dal sito di skype
<mibofra> molti utenti hanno problemi con quello dei repo :D .
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, dpkg -l | grep mfc
<cristian_c> mibofra, il problema è la webcam, non tanto skype
<sage79_> Does Pidgin support voice or video?
<sage79_> Yes, Pidgin does support voice and video, but this is limited to Unix-like platforms and the XMPP protocol (including GoogleTalk).
<mibofra> Luca: dici "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cups linux-generic" ?
<mibofra> cristian_c: dice che il problema lo ha solo con skype :D .
<cristian_c> sage79_, forse empathy supporta anche la webcam con msn
<Lucaaa> cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1192874/
<cristian_c> mibofra, è un problema noto, e noto è anche il metodo con cui lo si risolve
<mibofra> giordano : dove sei finito ?
<mibofra> cristian_c: ma avete provato ad usare cheese ?
<mibofra> io l'ho sempre risolto a modo mio :D .
<mibofra> funzionante :) .
<cristian_c> mibofra, di quale problema parli?
<mibofra> skype :D .
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, credo tu non abbia installato quasi niente. Quali pacchetti hai scaricato dal sito della brother?
<mibofra> ma anche altri... :D .
<cristian_c> mibofra, lol, skype serve per le videochiamate, cheese no
<Matt_91> usare Google Plus, tutto il resto diventerà inutile, la qualità audio e video è imparagonabile, anche per chi ha una lina internet di m... come la mia ;)
<Lucaaa> hmm non ricordo, ho installato solo uno che finiva con .deb
<mibofra> cristian_c: per vedere se la webcam è ok :-P .
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, disinstalla quel pacchetto e scarica questi: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-9320CW
<mibofra> allora provate ekiga :-P .
<cristian_c> mibofra, la webcam gli funziona con camorama
<giordano> scusate ma mi devo assentare un attimo, l'applet non mi visualizza le indicazioni meteo.
<cristian_c> mibofra, dovrebbe convincere un bel po' di persone a installare ekiga immagino
<mibofra> Luca: hai provato il mio comando ?
<cristian_c> giordano, fai le prove che yi ho indicato quando puoi :)
<cristian_c> mibofra, aspetta, fagli fare prima questa prova
<mibofra> ok .
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, scarica il terzo della lista: LPR driver	deb	1.1.2-1	606 KB	2011.Nov.18 e il quarto: cupswrapper driver	deb	1.1.2-1	13 KB	2011.Nov.18
<leo_> prima dell'aggiornamento funzionava microfono e webcam,dopo no.però con camorama funziona.forse lo riporto in negozio dove con 20 euro risolvo il problema.
<mibofra> cristian_c: non c'era un sito che raccoglieva tutti i driver per le stampanti ?
<mibofra> leo_ : dati i comandi ?
<cristian_c> leo_, scusa se lo scrivo, ma per caso hai aggiunto repository esterni al sistema?
<cristian_c> mibofra, openprinting?
<mibofra> cristian_c: non mi ricordo, aspetta che vedo su google .
<Lucaaa> cristian_c come faccio a disinstallarlo?
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, sudo apt-get remove -purge mfc9320cwlpr
<mibofra> crisitan_c : perché non sudo apt-get purge ?
<cristian_c> credo sia uguale
<mibofra> si , ma perché aggiungere un'opzione a remove se puoi usare purge :-P ?
<cristian_c> boh
<Lucaaa> ho fatto entrambi i comandi e ha dato due errori differenti http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1192896/
<leo_> ho soltanto scaricato gli aggiornamenti consigliati.Mi è gia successo un altra volta e l'ho risolto con 20 euro,vista la mia pochissima conoscenza di ubuntu
<mibofra> Luca: hai qualcosa che mantiene il lock
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, cosa è aperto sul desktop?
<mibofra> leo_ : ma perché spendere 20 euro se ci siamo noi ? :D .
<cristian_c> mibofra, parla per te :P
<mibofra> ihihih :D .
<leo_> allora cosa faccio,lo disistallo e poi lo installo di nuovo dal sito ufficiale?
<Lucaaa> avevo gestione pacchetti aperto, ora sta disinistallando
<mibofra> leo_ yes .
<mibofra> usando i comandi che ti ho postato
<mibofra> devi ancora postarmi "locate preload" senza virgolette :D .
<leo_> non lo posso disinstallare da software center?
<mibofra> leo_ anche, ma facevi prima :D .
<mibofra> aspetto sempre "locate preload" XD .
<leo_> per me è piu facile cosi
<Guest30313> Buona sera: cercavo un aiuto per quanto riguarda gtkpod. Il problema è semplice quanto incomprensibile: attacco l'ipod clicco su podcast per metterci dentro la musica e... tadaaaan gtkpod si chiude e poi segue un messaggio che dice che gtkpod si è chiuso inaspettatamente. Sono parecchio imbranata! Qualcuno sa + o - cosa fare?
<cristian_c> mibofra, non sei attento, l'aveva già digitato
<mibofra> ok :D .
<Lucaaa> cristian_c ora che ho installato i pacchetti che mi hai, detto cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> mibofra, gli dava 'comando non trovato'
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, dpkg -l | grep mfc
<mibofra> crisitan_c: avevo chiesto quale comando
<Guest30313> qualcuno mi aiuta o consiglia un altro programma per mettere la musica dentro a quell aggeggio infernale?
<mibofra> anche perché locate esiste :D .
<Lucaaa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1192908/
<cristian_c> mibofra, il locate preload
<mibofra> si, ma se preload non c'è , torna il terminale senza errori :d .
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<Lucaaa> cristian_c   ora?
<Lucaaa> ok
<Lucaaa> posto il risultato?
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Lucaaa
<ubot-it> Lucaaa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lucaaa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1192915/
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, mi ero dimenticato che non è collegata via usb, sorry :D
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, soltanto un secondo
<Lucaaa> cristian_c okok
<sage79_> sto cercando di compilare amn mi dice could not find Python headers
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, qui parla dello scanner: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=473670 ,ma la procedura per il wireless dovrebbe essere la stessa
<cristian_c> !chat | sage79
<ubot-it> sage79: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lucaaa> okko
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, uhm , forse no
<cristian_c> serve una procedura generica
<Lucaaa> hmmm ok, non ho ancora messo mano al file
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, ho capito forse
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, apri la finestra di stampa
<cristian_c> *delle stampanti
<mibofra> Lucaaa: vuoi provare il comando che ti avevo dato e vedere se te ne esci :D ?
<cristian_c> mibofra, aspetta un attimo
<mibofra> perché , ho fretta ? : D.
<mibofra> :D .
<cristian_c> allora lscia perdere
<Lucaaa> come si apre? provo questo e poi provo anche il tuo comando ;)
<cristian_c> *lascia
<Ab3L> ciao
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, stai usando unity?
<cristian_c> ah, lubuntu
<mibofra> Lucaaa: "system-config-printer"
<Lucaaa> si uso Lubuntu
<mibofra> in un terminale :D .
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, strumenti di sistema -> stampa
<cristian_c> anch'io uso lubuntu, da menù
<cristian_c> lascia perdere il terminale
<Lucaaa> ok
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, aperta?
<mibofra> crisitan_c: alla fine non cambiava molto :D .
<Lucaaa> si, ora ci sono tre stampanti
<Lucaaa> D:
<Lucaaa> una si chiama stampante l'altra brother 9320cw  e hanno l'icona di un pacchetto blu invece l'altra si chiama mfc9320cw e ha l'icona di una stampante
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, uhm, interessante
<cristian_c> !image | Lucaaa
<ubot-it> Lucaaa: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> allora è già stata aggiunta automaticamente
<mibofra> quando cups prende la stampante , solitamente ... :D .
<Lucaaa> facendo la prova di stampa non esce niente e dice elaborazione in corso :S
<mibofra> in rete locale non mi ha mai dato problemi xsane :D .
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, posta l'immagine
<mibofra> Lucaa: su quale stampante ?
<Lucaaa> su quella con l'icona di stampante
<Lucaaa> non ho il tasto stamp sulla tastiera
<mibofra> cristian_c: non fa prima ad eliminarle tutte e fargli riconfigurare la stampante automaticamente :D ?
<mibofra> (levando e re-inserendo il cavo usb :D ) .
<Lucaaa> non posso con l'usb perchè è troppo lontano
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, scrot -u -d 5
<cristian_c> da terminale
<cristian_c> questo fa lo screenshot dopo 5 secondi
<Lucaaa> dove lo salva
<Lucaaa> ?
<cristian_c> nella home
<mibofra> che fine hanno fatto gli altri :D ?
<cristian_c> mibofra, hanno una vita (fine ot)
<mibofra> XD , curiosità :D , (anche io ce l'ho , fine delle trasmissioni in OT :D ) .
<Lucaaa> http://imagebin.org/227685
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, strano
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, prova ad attivare e rendere predefinita la seconda
<cristian_c> clic destro sull'icona
<mibofra> Luca, visto che non arrivi all'usb, rimuovi tutte le stampanti, e riavvia, poi ci pensa il pc :D .
<cristian_c> aspetta
<cristian_c> e che cavolo
<mibofra> (è solo una proposta XD ) .
<Lucaaa> ok l'ho attivata e resa predefinita
<cristian_c> c'è la spunta verde?
<Lucaaa> si
<Guest30313> ciao lucaaa
<mibofra> prova la stampa :D .
<Lucaaa> http://imagebin.org/227686
<Lucaaa> la stampa non va
<Lucaaa> dice in attesa
<Lucaaa> mibofra proviamo come pensavi tu
<mibofra> Lucca: dai "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cups linux-generic"
<mibofra> poi riavvi :D .
<mibofra> rimosse le stampanti :D ?
<Lucaaa> no, le tolgo prima di dare il comando?
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, è normale che non funzioni
<cristian_c> aggiungi stampante di rete> trova stampante di rete...
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, oppure era una delle altre icone
<mibofra> cristian_c: scusa, non avevo letto XD .
<mibofra> Luca: casomai provi il mio comandi come ultima spiaggia ... :D .
<cristian_c> Lucaaa, nell'immagine che hai postato c'era uni indirizzo usb
<cristian_c> per forza non stampava
<mibofra> *comando
<Luca> vi parlo dall'altro pc perchè si è impallato , comunque è uscito errore del server CUPS
<mibofra> cosa è uscito :D ?
<Luca> facendo aggiungi>stampante di rete> brother 9320cw> [inserisco il nome della stampante]> errore del server cups
<cristian_c> Luca, controlla le proprietà delle altre due icone
<Luca> le ho rimosse prima per provare quel comando
<mibofra> quello mio ?
<Luca> si
<cristian_c> Luca, :(
<mibofra> devi rimettere la stampante :D .
<mibofra> Luca, apri il gestore delle stampanti :D .
<cristian_c> buona serata a tutti
<Luca> ok
<Luca> ora?
<mibofra> ora aggiungi la stampante manualmente :D .
<mibofra> una cosa, mi ripassi il modello della stampante? che faccio delle ricerche ... :D .
<Luca> ho gia provato ma dice errore nel server cups
<Luca> brother mfc9320cw
<mibofra> Luca: disinstalla i driver momentaneamente :D .
<mibofra> e poi dai "sudo service cupsd restart"
<Luca> come faccio?
<mibofra> cosa ti ha fatto scaricare cristian_c :D ?
<Lucaaa> mfc9320cwcupswrapper-1.1.2-1.i386.deb
<Lucaaa> mfc9320cwlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb
<Lucaaa> questi due
<mibofra> dai "sudo apt-get purge mfc9320cwlpr*"
<mibofra> poi "sudo service cupsd restart"
<Lucaaa> fatto
<mibofra> dai i comandi che ti sto passando : "sudo aa-complain cupsd"
<mibofra> "sudo mkdir /usr/share/cups/model"
<mibofra> "ln -s /etc/init.d/cupsys /etc/init.d/lpd"
<mibofra> "mkdir /var/spool/lpd"
<Lucaaa> sudo: aa-complain: command not found
<mibofra> lascia allora perdere il primo
<mibofra> "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs lib32stdc++"
<Lucaaa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1193033/
<mibofra> mettici sudo davanti
<mibofra> alla fine di tutti i comandi installa questo "http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/debian/dists/lsb3.2/main/binary-amd64/openprinting-ppds-postscript-brother_20101122-1lsb3.2_all.deb"
<mibofra> dice che lavora perfettamente con questo driver :D .
<mibofra> Lucaaa: finito di dare i comandi ?
<Lucaaa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1193035/
<Steam> installa il pacchetto che ti ho linkato :D .
<Lucaaa> page not found D:
<Steam> questo ? : http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/debian/dists/lsb3.2/main/binary-amd64/openprinting-ppds-postscript-brother_20101122-1lsb3.2_all.deb
<Lucaaa> ora va
<Steam> XD ,
<Steam> scaricalo ed installalo, poi riavvia :D .
<Lucaaa> riavvio il pc?
<Steam> installato il pacchetto ?
<Steam> allora si :D .
<Lucaaa> ok tra un po torno :)
<GDF> Ciao :D .
<Luca> rieccomi
<WEEEE> allora, stampante presa ?
<Luca> ora controllo
<Luca> errore del server cups  :(
<ubot-it-fratello> prova "sudo service cups restart"
<zul> ciao a tutti, mi potreste spiegare perche non funzionano i tasti cursore nell'editor vi?
<ubot-it-fratello> zul: l'editor vi va per lo più a comandi, prova nano :D .
<Luca> ubot-it-fratello ancora niente
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Luca> mibofra ancora niente
<mibofra> Luca: cups è messo male :D .
<Luca> aahahah e come posso fare?
<mibofra> prova "sudo apt-get purge cups"
<mibofra> poi "sudo apt-get install cups"
<mibofra> e dai "sudo rm /etc/apt/cups/cupsd.conf"
<mibofra> no aspe
<mibofra> "sudo rm /etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
<mibofra> eheh :D .
<mibofra> poi "sudo cp /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.default /etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
<mibofra> e poi "sudo service cupsd restart"
<mibofra> riprova poi ad aggiungere la stampante :D .
<Luca> ok
<Luca> all'ultimo comando dice cupsd:unrecognized service
<Luca> mibofra all'ultimo comando dice cupsd:unrecognized service
<mibofra> riavvia .
<Luca> ora?
<mibofra> vedi se riesci ad inserire la stampante :D .
<Luca> ok
<Luca> ora posto lo screen
<mibofra> ok
<Luca> mi puoi dare il comando per fare lo screen?
<mibofra> scusa, ma c'è bisogno ?
<mibofra> dimmi quello che devi dirmi
<Luca> nella scelta delle stampanti cè una nuova stampante con lo stesso nome brother mfc-9320cw  e in più cè l'indirizzo ip ma devo scegliere la connessione
<Luca> devo scegliere tra     stampante di rete app socket/jetdirect via dns-sd
<Luca> stampante di rete LPD via DNS-SD
<Luca> stampante di rete IPP via DNS-SD
<mibofra> LPD
<Luca> quale metto?
<mibofra> LPD
<mibofra> se non funziona IPP
<mibofra> io vado a cena, ci vediamo dopo :D .
<Luca> okok :)
<Luca> errore del server cups   :(
<Torpedo_Smash> ciao
<arweinox> salve
<arweinox> vorrei sapere se posso istallare
<arweinox> ubuntu in un celeron d 330
<alessio> ciao a tutti, mi serve un aiuto enorme!!!
<alessio> ho installato e4rat, i tempi di avvio si sono ridotti moltissimo, solo che non ho più l'immagine di ubuntu con i pallini che scorrono all'avvio e non riesco ad impostare la luminosità al massimo gia dal boot
<Torpedo_Smash> arweinox, non conosco bene il processore, che potenza ha?
<arweinox> 2.66
<arweinox> GHz
<arweinox> mono core
<arweinox> HDD 350
<arweinox> Ram 1 Gb
<arweinox> che versione di ubuntu mi consigli ?
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> sentite.. non so perche ma con una ver nuova del kernel che mi ha fatto scaricare.. Pidgin non si connette.. e Network manager non riconosce la connessione fatta con la dashboard della penna umts.. che posso fare?
<naxil> 2.6.32-42 e' questa la ver
<naxil> se scelgo quella precendente (all'avvio) il problema non si pone
<naxil> mi sa che so solo ve?
<dod> no ma e' ubuntu?
<naxil> certo e' ubuntu
<dod> uname -a
<Virunga> è vecchiotta la versione
<dod> se e' vecchiotta la versione non ci sono aggiornamenti kernel.
<dod> in ogni caso se il nuovo e' incompatibile con l'hardware non credo ci sia modo di risolvere.
<dod> sebrerebbe cozzare con il driver del wifi.
<naxil> wifi?
<naxil> scusate. io ho ubuntu 10.04
<naxil> e continua a farmi aggiornamenti
<naxil> insomma all'inizio posso scegliere quattro avvi
<mibofra> 4 kernel diversi ... :D .
<naxil> si
<naxil> allora anche la 10.04 si aggiorna
<naxil> o sono alla 12 ora?
<mibofra> o 2 kernel diversi e i loro reciproci di recupero .
<naxil> insomma la dashboard della internet key creava una connessione NDIS con ETH2 virtuale
<naxil> pero network manager si connetteva insieme
<naxil> ora riavvio con l'ultima e vi faccio sapere
<mibofra> ok
<darkham> con ubuntu 12.04, ho dovuto installare una copia di windows su un'altra partizione che ovviamente ha sovrascritto l'mbr. ho provato "sudo grub-install /dev/sdx" per reinstallare grub, ma dava errore ritenendo /dev/sdx montata, mentre era categoricamente smontata, ho installato boot-repair, ma mi ha reso windows inutilizzabile
<darkham> come posso tranquillamente reinstallare grub nella sua unità, senza che rovini nulla?
<mibofra> ciao, visto sul wiki ?
<fabio_cc> !grub | darkham
<ubot-it> darkham: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> secondo me devo reinstallare il programma che gestisce la internet key con il nuovo kernel
<mibofra> puoi sempre provare :D .
<naxil> network manager riconosce la HUAWEI con il kernel precedente
<naxil> la cosa strana e' che GOOGLEChrome va dopo che sono connesso.. come va xchat irc..
<naxil> pidgin invece non vede la connessione
<nonno_62> buonasera a tutti
<nonno_62> c'è un amministratore del forum collegato
<nonno_62> ?
<DD3my> nonno_62, hai qualche problema?
<enzotib> nonno_62, questo non è un forum
<nonno_62> lo so che non è il forum
<nonno_62> ma dovrebbe essere la chat di ubuntu italia
<nonno_62> per cui speravo ci fosse qualcuno che gestisce il forum
<enzotib> nonno_62, forse esiste un #ubuntu-it-forum
<enzotib> non sono sicuro
<mibofra> enzotib: mi sembra che esista .
<nonno_62> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/
<nonno_62> si esiste e ci si arriva da qui
<nonno_62> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<mibofra> nonno_62: parlavamo del canale :D .
<enzotib> nonno_62, non dicevo questo, dicevo che c'è un canale irc che è usato dalle persone del forum
<nonno_62> link trovato qui .... qui ho anche trovato il link per chat :)
<nonno_62> ahhh ok
<nonno_62> :((((
<nonno_62> mi era sfuggito il passaggio
<nonno_62> solo che sono, credo, su un soft dedicato e non trovo per aggiungere il canale
<DD3my> buonasera, sono alle prese con hd esterno danneggiato
<DD3my> e volevo recuperare ( sperare di recuperare ) qualche file
<DD3my> sono sul forum di ubuntu e sto leggendo un post in cui si utilizza il programma testdisk
<DD3my> il problema e che mi chiede di creare un new log file
<DD3my> e non so come si fa
<mibofra> DD3my: ora ti passo un post del forum :D .
<mibofra> c'è tutto :D .
<DD3my> mibofra, grazie sempre gentile :)
<mibofra> prego ;) : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=528322
<mibofra> vedi le ultime pagine :D .
<nonno_62> comunque potrei chiedere qui per una installazione live su chiavetta usb di lubunt
<nonno_62> ?
<nonno_62> premetto che sono un niubbo (si scrive così) di linux
<mibofra> usa unebootin
<mibofra> :D .
<nonno_62> fatto
<nonno_62> ok
<nonno_62> funziona
<nonno_62> però non mi riconesce
<mibofra> cosa ?
<nonno_62> l'hardware wifi
<nonno_62> ho fatto un pò di ricerche e ho trovato una pagina ben fatta
<nonno_62> che da due indicazioni per il driver che non è free
<mibofra> ok, io vado , buonanotte a tutti :D .
<nonno_62> la prima mi rimanda ad un driver da compilare .... panico!
<nonno_62> la seconda consiglia di installare ndiswrapper
<mibofra> nonno_62: passa domani pomeriggio che ti darò una mano :D .
<nonno_62> dal repository credo
<mibofra> o cerca sul forum :) .
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<nonno_62> e usare il driver per windows
<nonno_62> il problema senza wifi come mi collego ad internet per installare ndiswrapper
<nonno_62> ciao mibofra
<nonno_62> ok domani riprovo .... :)
<DD3my> mibofra, ascolta il hd viene riconosciuto pero quando vado fisicamente all interno della cartella per vedere se ci sono file e quando ne apro una non c'è niente al suo interno.. pero qualora vado nelle proprieta dell hd mi dice che c e tot spazio occuapto
<nonno_62> buona notte
<Guest37007> ciao a tutto il canale.... chi mi può aiutare? non riesco più a far partire ubuntu.... alla prima schermata del login (che non appare con i colori giusti, ma in una modalità "provvisoria") inserisco la password ma poi dice che ci sono problemi con lerver grafico di gnome...
<Guest37007> tutti a nanna?
<Guest37007> riprovo domani.......
<LennyLinux> A domani.
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-09
<ParanoidAndroid> goodmorning
<michele_> salve ho un problema con l'installazione di skype su ubuntu ho già provato con questi comandi ma senza risultatihttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1194224/
<michele_> salve ho un problema con l'installazione di skype su ubuntu 12.04 ho provato con questi comandi ma nulla.... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1194224/
<Matt_91> michele_: skype è presente di default in Ubuntu Software Center
<michele_> matt_91 ho provato a installarlo anche da li ma mi dice che non è presente anche con la ricerca su ubuntu software center
<Matt_91> michele_: che cosa non è presente?
<michele_> matt_91 : il file pscchetto di skype
<Matt_91> michele_: perchè non lo scarichi direttamente dal sito di skype?
<Matt_91> michele_: comunque personalmente ti consiglio di provare google Plus, quando lo provi ti accorgi che skype fa un po pena :D
<michele_> matt_91 : sul sito di skype c'è la versione per ubuntu 10 io ho la versione 12 è uguale?
<Matt_91> michele_: sinceramente non lo so. ma potresti postare tutto quello che ti dice il terminale quando fai: sudo apt-get install skype?
<michele_> matt_91 :ma google plus e compatibile con gli utenti skype?
<Matt_91> michele_: no
<michele_> matt_91 : tutti i miei contatti usano skype quindi sono costretto...
<Matt_91> michele_: allora pasti o no questo errore?
<michele_> matt_91 : sto scaricando da skype
<Matt_91> michele_: a ok
<michele_> matt_91 l'errore me lo dava con questi comandi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1194224/
<Matt_91> michele_: -.-" si ma non posti gli errori, non serve a niente
<Matt_91> michele_: comunque io la versione 4 di skype non riesco a farla andare in nessun modo. perquesto sono passato a Plus xD
<michele_> matt_91 una volta scaricato e eseguito il comando sudo apt-get install dove lo trovo skype?
<Matt_91> michele_: non devi installarlo con apt-get, ma lo apri con doppio click e lo installi
<Matt_91> lo trovi nel'menu poi
<michele_> matt_91: scusami
<Matt_91> michele_: di cosa?
<michele_> matt_91 :ok funzionante grazie dell'aiuto
<Matt_91> michele_: prego
<Guest5> salve sono nuovo in ubuntu 12.04 e devo formattare il mio dispositivo usb in wbfs ma non so come fare!mi aiutate x favore?
<Guest5> ci siete?
<stingher> Buongiorno e buona domenica
<stingher> avrei bisogno di capire come usare Enfathy  per chattare con MSN messenger
<nannes> stingher: Intendi, "empathy" ? XD
<stingher> ops... Si esattamente xD
<stingher> confucio coi nomi
<stingher> sorry..
<nannes> no problem ... Devi fare come tutti gli altri protocolli di chat
<nannes> Vai su Aggiungi Account
<nannes> E su protocollo scegli Windows-Live-MSN
<nannes> Dopodichè compili tutti i campi, e hai fatto
<nannes> Attivi l'account e .. enjoy it! :D
<nannes> stingher: Questo è un video d'esempio, se può esserti utile.. → http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBtAwzoNy1c
<stingher> ok, aggiunto l'account ora cerco di entrarci..
<stingher> comunque grazie nannes
<stingher> nel video..."ubunduu" xD
<nannes> LOL
<stingher> Non dirmi che sei tu
<stingher> mmm.. non mi esce la lista dei contatti..
<stingher> l'acconu mi risulta sempre in continuo connessione
<guest5> wine non mi fa partire il progamma wbfs manager come evo fare?
<guest5> qualcuno mi aiuti x favore! :(
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<sage79> conoscete un sw che permetta di usare la webcam col protocollo msn?
<enzotib> sage79, ma qualcuno usa ancora msn?
<sage79> la mia morosa
<jester-> sage79: convertila a skype
<mikunos> buona domenica a tutti
<mikunos> c'è nessunoooooo^
<nannes> !nessuno | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<mikunos> ciao nannes
<nannes> Ciau
<mikunos> ho appena reinstallato ubuntu
<mikunos> la precise
<mikunos> che di precise ha poco nel mio caso
<mikunos> la mia scheda grafica fa le bizze
<mikunos> vedo cose strane
<mikunos> mi spiego meglio
<mikunos> alcuni oggetti sono sgranati come textarea, selectbox, ecc...
<mapreri> mikunos: dì che scheda video hai
<mikunos> ho una nvidia
<mikunos> ho i driver proprietari attivi
<spiderman123> salve a tutti!sono nuovo di ubuntu 12.04 e non riesco a masterzizzare la mia .iso da 1,5 GB uso brasero ma dopo neanche 10 minuti il computer mi sputa il disco fuori!come posso risolvere questo problema?
<mikunos> è possibile che con una scheda grafica da 512MB + Dual Core da 2Ghz + 200GB di HD + 2GB di RAM il mio notebook non gira bene con Unity?!
<mikunos> lo vedo molto più appesantito del solito
<mikunos> ma che gli danno da mangiare a sto OS?
<enzotib> spiderman123, usa k3b
<nannes> mikunos: Bravo hai centrato il problema: butta unity! :P
<spiderman123> che cosa è?
<enzotib> !info k3b
<ubot-it> k3b (source: k3b): Sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-3ubuntu4 (precise), package size 480 kB, installed size 1808 kB (Only available for any all)
<mikunos> nannes che cosa usi tu? Gnome 3?
<spiderman123> come devo fare?
<enzotib> spiderman123, lo installi e poi lo lanci
<spiderman123> ok ora provo
<nannes> mikunos: Hai una vasta scelta di alternative! :P  Gnome3/Cinnamon, KDE, Lxde, Xfce... tutte migliori di unity
<dod> mikunos CHE
<dod> che vga monta quel pc?
<spiderman123> lo sto installando
<mapreri> nannes: beh.. è soggettivo... unity mi sembra molto meglio di g3, cinnamon e lxde
<nannes> pfuah!!! ahahah
<nannes> In Cosa???
<enzotib> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mapreri> nannes: in velocità di utilizzo?? e comunque potrei farti la stesa domanda...
 * mapreri si ritira per evitare kick...
<spiderman123> istallato
<nannes> mapreri: e io ti risponderei con 3432 ragioni.. vieni in -chat
<mapreri> ok
<mikunos> dod il pc è questo: http://www.shoppydoo.it/prezzo-notebook-sony_vaio_ar31s.html
<spiderman123> grazie enzotib :)
<mikunos> mapreri, sarà che unity è meglio delle alternative ma consuma un macello di risorse
<mikunos> che macchina usi?
<dod> glxinfo | grep direct   in terminale mikunos
<mikunos> ok dod
<mikunos> sto installando glxinfo
<mikunos> fai conto che ho appena installato da zero Ubuntu 12.04
<mikunos> direct rendering: Yes
<mikunos> dod ^
<mikunos> ma che leeeentooo
<mikunos> intendo Ubuntu!
<mikunos> per aprire un file di testo ci mette una vita
<mikunos> la scheda video è una GeForce Go 7600 GT]
<mikunos> ??
<dod> mikunos ma non e' un portatile con intel?
<mikunos> si
<mikunos> è un portatile
<dod> e la geforce dove sta?
<mikunos> dentro al pc?
<mikunos> :D
<dod> fermo. le hai tutte e due.
<mikunos> che cosa?
<dod> hai due vga in pratica. penso che il portatile stia usando la intel integrata nel processore con i driver open per intel integrati nel kernel.
<mikunos> ostrogoto
<dod> devi vedere nel bios se puoi disattivare la scheda grafica intel e usare esclusivamente la geforce
<mikunos> in pratica mi stai dicendo che il mio pc ha due schede video?
<dod> si
<dod> la intel e' integrata nel processore penso.
<mikunos> nel bios cosa dovrei cercare?
<dod> nel bios ci deve essere una funzione che serve a disabilitare del tutto la scheda integrata intel in modo che la nvidia sia sempre attiva. su windows vengono usate ambedue, quando la intel non basta l'altra supplisce. su linux no.
<dod> fai una cosa vai nel menu e cerca un programma che si chiama driver hardware. lo apri. quello fa' una ricerca e ti indica se ci sono driver proprietari indicati per il tuo pc. se non trova niente per nvidia allora il pc sta' usando esclusivamente la intel e quindi ha prestazioni video ridotte.
<mikunos> intendi driver aggiuntivi
<mikunos> dod ^
<dod> quindi. entri nel bios e vedi se ha una scelta per disattivare perennemente la intel e usare solo la nvidia. poi riavvii. fai ripartire il programma di cui sopra, perche' quando riparti ubuntu usera' i driver open di nvidia, probabilmente con prestazioni maggiori di quelli intel ma sempre non ottimali, quindi installi il driver consigliato dal programma driver aggiuntivi. si lui.
<mapreri> dod, non è detto. io non ho questa opzione. però ho una intel/amd, e posso switchare dal control center amd con un riavvio (meglio di niente..)
<dod> driver aggiuntivi ti deve vedere la nvidia e gli deve attivare i driver proprietari. in pratica.
<paolo> ciao una domanda .. io ora ho kubuntu ... se mando il comando sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop me lo installa
<dod> mapreri so che non tutti possono switchare. spero per lui che lo possa fare.
<paolo> visto che è un pc vecchio potrei avere problemi con la scheda video o mi prende questi che ho
<dod> si paolo te lo installa. poi rifai il login e da quella schermata scegli quale desktop usare
<paolo> e non ho problemi di driver' mi funge tutto
<mikunos> dod http://i.minus.com/irm2prZr04peN.png
<paolo> grazie dod
<mikunos> questa è la mia impostazione
<dod> mikunos eh. e allora le prestazioni sono quelle che hai e non sono migliorabili.
<mikunos> credo quindi che stia già usando la scheda nvidia
<mikunos> sigh
<dod> speravo che le basse prestazioni video dipendessero dall'uso dell'intel integrata. non e' cosi'.
<mikunos> allora è pressocchè assurdo tale peggioramento delle prestazioni
<mikunos> nella 10.04 avevo anche gli effetti grafici con il famoso Cubo
<mikunos> ed adesso a malapena le finestre si spezzettano e si riescono a spostare
<mikunos> che strazio
<dod> no e' una scelta precisa. migliorare il comfort a spese delle risorse hardware da impiegare.  per ubuntu non bastano piu' pc con grafica poco attrezzata.
<mikunos> si sta adeguando alla stragrande maggioranza delle aziende multinazionali ... mi sa!
<dod> hai due scelte. reinstalli lucid e lo tieni con quello e gnome. oppure metti gnomeshell o un'altro tipo di desktop alternativo a unity.
<mikunos> mi sa che userò il vecchio 10.04
<mikunos> con tutte le pecche
<dod> unity non da possibilita' di disabilitare gli effetti, smetterebbe di funzionare.
<mikunos> altra stupidaggine ... di unity
<dod> puoi eventualmente provare kubuntu. usa kde, almeno hai l'ultima versione. kde da la possibilita' di disattivare anche in modo selettivo gli effetti.
<dod> come il vecchio gnome con compiz.
<enzotib> c'è anche unity2d
<mikunos> ma perchè prima le prestazioni erano fantastiche ed adesso stesso PC devo scendere a compromessi?
<dod> provali prima di disinstallare... rimettere lucid sei sempre a tempo.
<mikunos> si infatti dod
<mikunos> grazie ragazzi
<dod> non e' un flame il mio. kde non e' un compromesso e' possibile che ti funzioni bene come il vecchio gnome con gli effetti attivati.
<mikunos> buona domenica
<dod> visto che voleva gli effetti.....
<paolo> salve ho un problema non riesco a vedere flash
<paolo> su un vecchio pc
<paolo> ho dato sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extrasù
<paolo> ma senza successo
<paolo> tutti morti
<mapreri> paolo: ma usi kubuntu?
<mapreri> e firefox?
<paolo> scusa lubuntu
<paolo> ho sbagliato a scrivere
<mapreri> paolo: quindi hai installato lubuntu-restricted-extras, giusto? verifica se hai il pacchetto flashplugin-installer installato con `dpkg -l flashplugin-installer`
<mapreri> paolo: e citami nelle risposte, per favore
<paolo> http://pastebin.com/fnfrrciV mapreri
<mapreri> paolo: non è installato. [ot] puoi usare paste.ubuntu.com per postare roba. è più leggero di quel sitone di pastebin [end ot]
<mapreri> paolo: installalo con `sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer`
<paolo> ha ok
<paolo> mapreri l'ho già lanciato quel comando un ora fa
<paolo> :-)
<paolo> ora lo rifaccio
<mapreri> a scelta. non è importate, non è impotante.
<mapreri> paolo: e cosa sta facendo ora?
<paolo> dice 2 da rimuovere .. forse erano vecchi? bah
<paolo> proviamo
<mapreri> beh, se c'è roba da rimuovere guarda prima di dare invio, se sei indeciso chiedi, paolo
<paolo> penso ora dovrebbe andare
<paolo> ma c'è un modo per togliere tutti i programmi che ha installato kubuntu
<paolo> niente
<paolo> non và
<dod> solo i programmi o anche kde?
<paolo> ora lo picchio questo pc
<paolo> mapreri
<mapreri> paolo: firefox deve essere riavviato
<paolo> proviamo ma o stavo provando su chrome
<paolo> nulla
<paolo> mapreri
<paolo> di solito faccio queste cose e funziona flash
<mapreri> dod: dolphin esiste anche in italiano?
<mapreri> paolo: anche a me. riprova adare quel comando con dpkg e vedi se ora ti scrive `ii` all'inizio dell'ultima riga
<paolo> ho chiuso la finestra puoi riscriverlo
<mapreri> dpkg -l flashplugin-installer
<paolo> con sudo davanti
<mapreri> nope, nn serve paolo
<paolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1194834/ mapreri
<mapreri> paolo: è correttamente installato, più di questo non so aiutareti io, disp
<paolo> non si vede
<paolo> :-)
<BlackCherry> Salve a tutti....sono nuovo in Ubuntu
<mapreri> ii indica installato completamente. rc, indica rimosso non completamente
<paolo> si vede bianco i video di youtube
<BlackCherry> quando cerco di connettremi tramite wifi mi appare il messaggio di connessione non stabilita, anche se la password è corretta....
<BlackCherry> help!!
<BlackCherry> sono nuovo in Ubunto quindi non voglio risposte troppo complicate...
<BlackCherry> c'è nessuno?
<paolo> scusate un informazione ...
<BlackCherry> come faccio a connettermi??
<BlackCherry> la password della rete wi fi è corretta...ma mi dice "connessione non stabilita"
<dod> controlla nel network manager. l'icona del wifi. controlla che sia in dhcp automatico e soprattutto che usi il tipo di password corretta, wep o wpa giusta
<BlackCherry> devo andare in connessione di rete??
<dod> si
<dod> nelle impostazioni. se hai wpa e li e' impostata wep per esempio non ti connetterai mai.
<BlackCherry> ok..dopo?
<dod> controlla che sia in dhcp automatico
<dod> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<BlackCherry> dove controllo se è in dhcp automatico??
<dod> sempre dalle impostazioni
<dod> connessioni di rete
<dod> poi chiudi tutti e dall'icona del network manager seleziona la tua rete.
<dod> ti richiede la pass e la metti giusta.
<dod> se  il network manager vede e ti elenca la tua rete insieme alle altre significa che il wifi funziona bene
<majin> salve ho scaricato un file .tar.gz che significa?come si usa?
<majin> aiuto e urgente
<majin> !!!!!!!!
<ugone> majin, cliccalo con il destro e scegli estrai qui
<majin> ma e un progamma da installare
<jester-> majin: tar è un archivio compresso tipi .zip e .rar
<majin> lo so ma il file e doppio tipo .tar.gz
<jester-> puo contenere di tutto, se c'è un programma da installare scompattalo  e leggi il readme allegato, se cè
<jester-> majin: .gz normale, gz2 piu compresso etc etc
<majin> c e un file setput.py come si avvia?
<majin> setup scusate
<jester-> majin: che programma è
<jester-> che facile che stia nei repo
<majin> per formattare un dispositivo usb in formato wbfs
<jester-> come si chama il programma
<jester-> chiama
<majin> yawf
<jester-> majin: clicca l'eseguibile
<majin> cioè?
<jester-> cioè doppio click sul file
<jester-> proèrio cpme in winzoz
<majin> e in formato .py e me lo apre con blocco note
<jester-> majin: clicca destro __> esegui
<majin> no c e il comando
<majin> non si potrebbe formattare in wbfs dal terminale?
<jester-> majin: ./file.py o python file.py nel terinale
<jester-> terminale
<majin> file.py lo devo sostituire con il nome del mio file?
<jester-> mi pare logico
<majin> orra provo
<majin> ora scusa
<majin> mi dice che il comando non esiste
<jester-> quale
<majin> mi dice
<majin> ./setup.py: File o directory non esistente
<jester-> che comando hai dato
<jester-> majin: col terminale devi essere dove sta il file
<jester-> o dare il path
<majin> cioè?
<jester-> dove lo hai messo il file
<majin> in una cartell di scaricati
<jester-> quale cartella
<jester-> mica si puo andare con la palla di vetro
<jester-> mah
<Holden> lol
<mikunos> ciao dod
<mikunos> sono appena rientrato dopo la reinstallazione di Ubuntu
<mikunos> Ho appena installato la versione 10.04 ... una scheggia!
<mikunos> con Compiz e Cubo compreso
<mikunos> le applicazioni girano velocemente e la ventola del pc non si sente nemmeno
<mikunos> anche le applicazioni con JRE vanno veloci
<mikunos> è possibile mantenere i drivers della nvidia 10.04 ed usare il resto della 12.04?
<jester-> mikunos: a quale pro
<mikunos> jester- per mantenere il sistema aggiornato all'ultima versione e nello stesso tempo usare un computer
<jester-> mikunos: sono piu avanzati nella 12.04 e funza bene anche l'0pen specialmente se hai una legacy
<dod> avresti comunque unity di torno.
<jester-> mikunos: non capisco il senso
<mikunos> al momento uso la 10.04
<jester-> spiega:uare il computer
<dod> non e' il driver che ti frena. e' il tipo di desktop. metti 12.04 con desktop diverso.
<mikunos> ciò significa che il kernel è vecchio, e vi saranno delle anomalie sulla sicurezza
<jester-> mikunos: che tispo dinvidia hai
<mikunos> eine moment
<mikunos> GeForce Go 7600 GT
<mikunos> 512MB RAM
<jester-> mikunos: ha problemi con unity per caso?
<jester-> è una serie un po farlocca per linux
<mikunos> jester- non possono definirsi problemi, la macchina sembra essere un 286!
<jester-> mikunos: sicuro che sia il driver nvidia la causa?
<mikunos> quando invece è un 2Ghz Intel con 2GB di RAM
<mikunos> jester- considera che gli oggetti presenti nelle pagine web come i textarea, select box ecc, presentavano delle sbavature random lungo i bordi
<jester-> mikunos: secondo me con l'open nouveau dovrebbe funzare normale
<mikunos> adesso con compiz abilitato e 10 applicazioni attive
<jester-> se gli hai installato il current
<mikunos> current?
<mikunos> di che?
<mikunos> driver current?
<mikunos> di nvidia?
<jester-> mikunos: avrai installato un dirver nvidia nella 12.04, o no
<mikunos> era già installato anche nella versione 12.04 ma era tremendo, il pc intendo
<mikunos> si, adesso ho installato il current
<mikunos> ma funziona tutto correttamente
<jester-> mikunos: parli della 10.04 o 12.04
<mikunos> 10.04 OK
<mikunos> 12.04 KO
<jester-> mikunos: e prima di installare il driver nvidia andava bene?
<mikunos> Ubuntu 12.04 + nvidia current = OK e fluido
<mikunos> ops
<mikunos> volevo dire
<mikunos> errato ^
<FloodBotIt1> mikunos: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mikunos> Ubuntu 10.04 + nvidia current = Funziona tutto
<super_> che significa dare un make? urgente
<jester-> mikunos: prima di installare il  current che per la tua scheda non va bene?
<super_> x favore!!
<mikunos> Ubuntu 12.04 + nvidia current + unity = Computer da buttare
<jester-> super_: ??
<super_> sisi?
<jester-> mikunos: mi leggi?
<mikunos> jester- la live automaticamente me lo consigliava in ambo le due versioni
<jester-> mikunos: che centra la live
<super_> dimmi!
<mikunos> perchè l'installazione partiva da una live
<jester-> super_: dicci tu
<mikunos> in ambo le due versioni
<super_> che significa dare un make
<jester-> mikunos: parliamo di sistema installato
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> a sistema installato vi era già il driver current
<jester-> super_: significa compilare
<jester-> mikunos: balle
<jester-> si guarda bene da installare il current visto che c'è l'open che male non va
<mikunos> jester- lo installavo io direttamente dalla live
<jester-> va bè
<jester-> mmai successo di trovarsi un driver non open installato
<mikunos> jester- lo installavo io
<mikunos> non ho detto che era installato
<jester-> mikunos: dulla live?
<jester->  perlive si intende il cd
<mikunos> la chiavetta usb nel mio caso
<jester-> mikunos: ti ho chiesto 4 volte se prima di installare il current dava problemi
<jester-> mikunos: dopo aver installato il sistema non nella live
<mikunos> la 12.04 era lenta già sena driver current
<mikunos> la 10.04 era veloce anche senza drivers proprietari
<jester-> mikunos: alla 12.04 non piace il  tuo hw
<mikunos> completamente
<mikunos> sarà che si stanno adeguando con lo standard M$ ;)
<jester-> man mano che si va avanti cala il supporto per macchine anziane
<frenamesler> ciao
<frenamesler> cerco disperatamente aiuto
<frenamesler> nessuno ha pietà?
<jester-> qualcuno | frenamesler
<jester-> !qualcuno | frenamesler
<ubot-it> frenamesler: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<frenamesler> mmmm
<frenamesler> vabbeh
<frenamesler> ho scaricato il file iso zippato
<frenamesler> ma non so come istallarlo sul cd
<frenamesler> in maniera da usarlo come live sul mio pc
<frenamesler> sto parlando di ubuntu 12.04
<frenamesler> non c'è nessuno che ha la cortesia di rispondere a questa domanda
<frenamesler> ?
<jester-> frenamesler: zippato?
<frenamesler> vi prego
<frenamesler> si esatto
<frenamesler> ti torna?
<jester-> frenamesler: no, dove lo hai preso
<frenamesler> sul sito di ubuntu
<jester-> frenamesler: comunque se zippato unzippalo
<frenamesler> cioè dal sito di questa chat
<frenamesler> ho capito, ma come faccio a istallare l'iso? quando si estrae finisce tutto in una cartella temporanea
<frenamesler> voi co0me avete fatto?
<jester-> frenamesler: per zippato intendi il file iso?
<frenamesler> si esatto
<frenamesler> io ho il file rar della iso
<frenamesler> dell'immagine
<frenamesler> adesso l'ho appena estratto
<frenamesler> ho salvato tutto in una cartella desktop
<jester-> frenamesler: dove lo vedi un .rar? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/
<adry> ciao a tutti
<adry> c'e qualcuno che mi puo dare una mano su nuova installazione ubuntu
<frenamesler> se dico di salvarlo me lo salva direttamente come file rar
<frenamesler> adry siamo in panne tutt'e due
<D4V|DE> ciao a tutti
<frenamesler> non sto capendo
<jester-> frenamesler: stranezza rar a parte ce l'hai la iso o no
<Luca> ciao a tutti, sto cercando di installare una brother 9320cw collegata via wi-fi al router su un pc lubuntu, qualcuno può darmi una mano  :)
<jester-> Luca: se wifi o lan devi installarla come stampante di rete
<jester-> sempre che sia supportata
<frenamesler> adesso ho estratto tutto quanto in una cartella. dentro ci sono dei file iso
<jester-> frenamesler: alura?
<jester-> frenamesler: che pc hai
<Luca> jester quando la installo da stampante di rete dice errore del server cups
<D4V|DE> ho 2 problemi con ubuntu 12.04 e kubuntu 12.04 spesso mentre tengo aperto diverse schede con firefox o quando apro dei file video con vlc lo schermo diventa nero e mi porta nella schermata di login e spesso senza neppure un preciso motivo mi capita di vedermi piantare il sistema operativo in modo irrimediabile bloccandosi mouse tastiera ecc ecc e mi tocca riavviare, con winzozz tutto questo non succede anche se faccio far
<D4V|DE> e diverse cose al pc... che sta succedendo? cosa sbaglio?
<Luca> jester però la rileva  :/
<frenamesler> win vista
<frenamesler> c'è una cartella con su scritto isolinux
<frenamesler> jester in pvt?
<frenamesler> ti disturba?
<jester-> frenamesler: http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-i386/precise-desktop-i386.iso
<adry> scusate mi date una mano come faccio ad inserire dyndns su ubuntu
<frenamesler> che roba è?
<jester-> scarica e poi la SCRIVI SU CD,  non masterizzare copiando il file
<jester-> frenamesler: è la iso normale e non tarocca
<D4V|DE> ah dimenticavo.. il problema persiste sia con gnome che con kde sia con driver nvidia vecchi che nuovi
<frenamesler> e comunque me lo salva come rar
<frenamesler> con cosa posso scrivere la iso?
<jester-> Luca: dice che cups non ha il driver?
<frenamesler> nero non ce l'ho +
<Luca> jester ora riprovo e ti faccio sapere perchè non mi ricordo di preciso
<jester-> D4V|DE: che nvidia hai
<D4V|DE> ge force 9800 GT
<jester-> frenamesler: non la salva come rar
<frenamesler> dici?
<jester-> frenamesler: trolli male
<D4V|DE> jester-, i miei unici sospetti sono la scheda video e la ram
<frenamesler> pensi che stia trollando?
<jester-> molto
<D4V|DE> cmq sia perchè con winzozz tutto questo non succede e con ubuntu si?
<frenamesler> io ho il pc portatile da un mese in panne
<jester-> D4V|DE: se con winzoz non succede non è la ram
<frenamesler> devo salvarmi i file su una memoria esterna e ripristinarlo
<frenamesler> ma io di queste cose non sono esperto
<jester-> o andrebbe fuori di testa anche li
<frenamesler> avevo una liveusb ma si è rotta
<D4V|DE> jester-, allora neppure la scheda video dato che con winzozz uso giochi di ultima generazione dove si impegna molto ma non si blocca mai
<jester-> D4V|DE: facile che sia il driver sbagliato della video
<D4V|DE> jester-,  uso il 295.49
<D4V|DE> ufficiale dei repo
<jester-> D4V|DE:  e che scheda monta il pc
<D4V|DE> jester-, è una ge force 9800GT
<jester-> D4V|DE: fa vedere: cat /etc/xrg.conf
<jester-> D4V|DE: fa vedere: cat /etc/xorg.conf
<D4V|DE> jester-,  davide87@davide87-desktop:~$ sudo cat /etc/xorg.conf
<D4V|DE> [sudo] password for davide87:
<D4V|DE> cat: /etc/xorg.conf: File o directory non esistente
<D4V|DE> davide87@davide87-desktop:~$ cat /etc/xorg.conf
<D4V|DE> cat: /etc/xorg.conf: File o directory non esistente
<FloodBotIt1> D4V|DE: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<D4V|DE> davide87@davide87-desktop:~$
<Lucaa> jester- errore del server CUPS   si è verificato un errore durante l'operazione CUPS: <<server-error-internal-error>>
<jester-> Lucaa: disisntalla la stampante e riavvia, è gi configurata da eth la stampante?
<D4V|DE> jester-,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195033/
<jester-> D4V|DE: lsmod | grep nvidia
<Lucaa> jester- no
<jester-> Lucaa: le wifi vanno configurate la prima volta. leggi il manuale
<D4V|DE> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195039/
<jester-> e serve il cavo
<jester-> D4V|DE: sembra a posto, che ambiente grafico usi
<D4V|DE> jester-, uso kde  4.8.4
<D4V|DE> ma lo fa anche con gnome
<Lucaa> jester- cioè collego la stampante con l'ethernet al router?
<Lucaa> jester- di quale manuale parli?
<jester-> D4V|DE: prima prova: al boot pigi "e" va in edit cerchi la riga con quiet splash e alla fine dopo uno psazio ci scrivi nomodeset
<jester-> D4V|DE: F10 per fare il boot
<D4V|DE> ok
<jester-> Lucaa: di solito quando copri una periferica ti danno anche il manuale carta o cd
<D4V|DE> accendo il netbook nel mentre
<Melampo> Gente qualcuno se ne intendo di IRC ed XCHAT?
<jester-> Lucaa: se non ce l'hai cercalo sul sito
<Lucaa> jester- ok
<jester-> !xchat | Melampo
<ubot-it> Melampo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<Melampo> sì sì, ho capito. Avrei una domanda particolare
<Melampo> devo capire come associare xCHAT al protocollo IRC in modo che cliccando sui link IRC in Firefox mi parta xchat su quel canale
<nannes> jester-: Quello lì che hai bannato era su win, e usa winrar (che apre sia le iso che i file zippati).  Lui ti diceva che era un rar, ma aveva scaricato correttamente la ISO dal sito di ubuntu!! XD
<jester-> nannes: era un troll
<jester-> su win o no
<Lucaa> jester- il manuale parla solo di windows e mac
<nannes> jester-: no poverino, era solo un po' scemo. Cmq ho risolto in PV. Quel povero non sa nulla di pc.... Ha visto l'icona di winrar sulla ISO di ubuntu e ti ha detto che era un rar
<nannes> vabbè ormai è fatta
<jester-> dentro aveva altre iso non aveva la usb la sorella non c'era e se c'era non ollaborava
<D4V|DE> jester-, fatto.. adesso?
<jester-> D4V|DE: vedi se a ancora gli scherzi da preste
<jester-> prete?
<jester-> D4V|DE: se si disinstalla il nvidia current e riavvia
<D4V|DE> jester-, il nomodeset che mi hai fatto aggiungere resterà in modo permanente? oppure devo farlo ogni volta? XD
<jester-> D4V|DE: no
<jester-> D4V|DE: se funza si modifica il conf
<D4V|DE> ok
<D4V|DE> in caso x aggiungerlo faccio la stessa cosa però sul .conf giusto?
<jester-> nannes: e non aveva neppure nero. mandagli un prete bravo che lo benedice
<nannes> jester-: Beh , Nero è a pagamento. Non è obbligatorio averlo (solitamente chi lo ha lo ha piratato)
<Lucaa> jester- devo collegare la stampante al router con l'ethernet?
<jester-> Lucaa: segui il man, la devi collegare al dietro del rutter
<D4V|DE> jester-, in caso x aggiungerlo faccio la stessa cosa però sul .conf giusto?
<jester-> D4V|DE: comincia a vedere se va bene
<jester-> si ambia /etc/default/grub e si aggiorna grub
<jester-> nannes: ho valutato che era un troll punto
<nannes> jester-: Mica ti sto incolpando..
<Lucaa> jester- collegata al router, ora?
<jester-> Lucaa: ora vedi sul manuale come va configurata oppure prova a installarla adesso da cavo
<jester-> Lucaa: e se il rutter è wifi funza uguale
<D4V|DE> jester-,  ho 5 avi aperti con vlc ho aperto un po di foto e 8 video su youtube contemporaneamente tra cui 2 in pausa e una radio online
<D4V|DE> e tutto fila liscio come l'olio
<jester-> D4V|DE: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<jester-> D4V|DE: questa riga diventa GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<jester-> D4V|DE: salva e dai sudo update-grub
<Lucaa> jester- ancora lo stesso errore
<D4V|DE> jester-, fatto.. riavvio e vedo un po come va?
<jester-> Lucaa: hai visto il man?
<jester-> Lucaa: hai ancora winzoz?
<Lucaa> jester ho visto il manuale ma da spiegazioni solo per windows e mac, windows ce l'ho su un altro pc (da dove ti sto scrivendo ora)
<D4V|DE> jester-, grazie 1000 sembra che vada anche un tantino più veloce :)
<annalisa7> ciao a tutti!
<annalisa7> spero che qualcuno mi possa aiutare... ho questo problema:
<annalisa7> Avvio il pc e quando devo fare il login utente (e già lì la grafica ha assunto dei colori "provvisori") inserisco la password e dopo un pò compare un avviso di errore "PROBLEMA DI INSTALLAZIONE - I VALORI PREDEFINITI PER LA CONFIGURAZIONE DI GESTORE ALIMENTAZIONE DI GNOME NON SONO STATI INSTALLATI CORRETTAMENTE. CONTATTARE L'AMMINISTRATORE DI SISTEMA"   Forse  è colpa di un aggiornamento che non è andato a buon fine fatto ie
<annalisa7> stavo tentando di fare con Sbackup e poi usciva un messaggio di errore del tipo "spazio esaurito nel file system..."
<annalisa7> aiuto.... aspetto paziente una possibili soluzione ....
<annalisa7> P.S.: ora ho avviato il pc da CD di installazione di Ubuntu...
<mibofra> Ciao : premi ctrl + alt + f1 :D .
<mibofra> e fai il login :D .
<annalisa7> ok, ma non adesso che sono in modalità live..... devo farlo avviando normalmente quando mi dà il problema giusto?   e poi però che faccio.... non avrò la possibilità di chattare qui...
<mibofra> sei in live ? apri un terminale e poi dai "sudo blkid"
<mibofra> posta il risultato su ...
<annalisa7> ok
<mibofra> !paste | annalisa7
<ubot-it> annalisa7: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<annalisa7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195133/
<annalisa7> ho due hd  su uno c'è XP+una partizione su cui salvo quello che non voglio perdere (una sorta di backup copia e incolla)   , nell'altro HD c'è UBUNTU...
<mibofra> ora do uno sguardo :D .
<mibofra> non si capisce tra /dev/sda2 e /dev/sda5 quale sia la root :D .
<mibofra> dai "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt"
<Lucaa> mibofra sto ancora cercando di installare la stampante xD   non è che mi puoi aiutare?
<mibofra> e gurda con nautilus su /mnt e vedi se dentro c'è home, boot, bin, usr ...
<mibofra> Lucaa: sei messo male con cups :D . ma vediamo...
<annalisa7> ok fatto, ora?
<mibofra> Lucaa: dai "sudo mkdir cups1" , poi "sudo cp /etc/cups/* cups1/" e poi "sudo rm /etc/cups/*", poi "sudo apt-get update"
<Lucaa> ok
<mibofra> ed infine "sudo apt-get purge cups"
<mibofra> poi "sudo apt-get install cups" , riavvia :D .
<mibofra> annalisa7: dai "nautilus /mnt" e dimmi se dentro c'è media, mnt, boot, usr, home, lib...
<annalisa7> con nautilus, dentro /home/mnt c'è  grub, lost+found  e gli utenti
<mibofra> io vado a mangiare, a dopo :) .
<annalisa7> su \home ci sono tutte quelle cose che dici + tante altre.... buon appetito!
<annalisa7> su File system ci sono tutte quelle cose......
<Lucaa> mibofra ho installato la stampante dal browser digitando localhost:631   e ora va "dilusso" !!! Grazie mille per l'aiuto  :D
<Lucaa> mibofra ora sorge un altro problema, si può usare anche  lo scanner  della stampante?
<enzotib> Lucaa, lancia simple-scan, vedi se lo riconosce
<Lucaa> enzotib ho già provato ma niente :(
<enzotib> Luca prova anche con xsane
<Skanta_Man> Salve a tutti
<Lucaa> enzotib lo sto scaricando
<Skanta_Man> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<enzotib> !chiedi | Skanta_Man
<ubot-it> Skanta_Man: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Skanta_Man> Era solo per sapere se qualcuno era disponibile, dato che al "Salve a tutti" non mi ha risposto nessuno :D
<Skanta_Man> Comunque, avrei bisogno di un antidialer da far partire su Ubuntu
<jester-> Skanta_Man: antidialer?
<Skanta_Man> si..praticamente quando mi connetto ad internet dopo qualche minuto vengo disconnesso automaticamente
<Skanta_Man> stesso discorso se entro in modalità provvisoria (parlo di Windows). Quindi presumo ci dia un dialer che crei problemi, e da live di Ubuntu volevo risolvere
<jester-> Skanta_Man: ti connetti con un router?
<Skanta_Man> si
<jester-> Skanta_Man: è il router che si connette al provider e poi passa la connessione al/ai pc. quindi devi accertarti che sia il router a perdere connessione
<Skanta_Man> Il fatto è che mi funziona sul portatile ma non sul fisso
<jester-> Skanta_Man: se è il router a perdere la connessione non centra ne winzoz ne linux
<Skanta_Man> Non riesco a spiegarmi come mai sul fisso funzioni ma non sul portatile
<jester-> e se hai  beccato qualche malware su winzoz se non sai cosa sia e dove sta la vedo dura riuscire a fafre qualcosa
<Rio_> salve... mi potreste dire come attivare la modalità Incognito di Chromium
<naxil> ciao ragazzi
<mibofra> rieccomi :) .
<naxil> sapete cosa devo impostare sull'aspire one per avviare linux?
<naxil> rimane cosi con la _ dopo SYSLINUX
<mibofra> naxil: metti xubuntu e pace fatta :D .
<naxil> ma parte ?
<mibofra> si :D .
<naxil> volevo avviare una piccola distro per resettare la pass di win7
<naxil> sul netbook partiva al volo
<naxil> qui rimane cosi.. _
<mibofra> naxil: usa qualsiasi distro linux o versione di ubuntu (preferibilmente xubuntu)
<mibofra> Ci metti ophcrack e recuperi la passwd di win :D .
<mibofra> P.S. devi scaricare anche le tavole per crackare la passwd
<naxil> scusa..
<mibofra> oppure la resetti come vuoi far tu, a te la scelta :D .
<naxil> ho ophcrack
<naxil> ma sempre syslinux devo usare no?
<naxil> avevo trovato un'altra piccola distro soli 5mb
<naxil> che faceva il lavoro alla SAM
<naxil> ma secondo me e' settata male
<mibofra> meglio se usi ubuntu, anche perché su altre distro devi compilare il programma :D
<mibofra> comunque de solo non fa niente, ti servono i tables :D.
<mibofra> che versione di win hai ?
<naxil> ascolta
<naxil> ho capito
<naxil> ma c'e' un programma piu semplice
<annalisa7> non riesco più a far partire ubuntu... chi mi può aiutare?
<naxil> e leggero
<naxil> append rw vga=1 initrd=initrd.cgz,scsi.cgz
<FloodBotIt1> naxil: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<naxil> e' questa riga che fa casino per me
<mibofra> naxil: l'avevo capito, infatti ti ho detto poi scegli tu :D ,
<annalisa7> credo che ci sia stato un problema con i nnuovi aggiornamenti ..... o con un backup che mi ha incasinato il pc...
<mibofra> ma ti conviene usare xubuntu
<mibofra> o prova l'opzione di avvio nomodoset
<annalisa7> mibofra   hai già cenato??? che velocità!
<mibofra> annalisa7: ci sono nuovamente
<mibofra> hai ancora montato /dev/sda2 su /mnt ?
<annalisa7> come faccio a vedere?
<mibofra> dai "ls /mnt/boot"
<mibofra> dovrebbe tornare "/mnt/boot" :D .
<annalisa7> ls: cannot access /mnt/boot: No such file or directory
<mibofra> hai riavviato il pc ?
<annalisa7> si.... sono in modalità live cd
<mibofra> dai "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt" e poi prova nuovamente "ls /mnt/boot"
<annalisa7> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls /mnt/boot ls: cannot access /mnt/boot: No such file or directory
<annalisa7> uguale...
<mibofra> "sudo umount /mnt" poi "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt" , e prova "ls /mnt/boot"
<annalisa7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195287/
<mibofra> ok :D , dai "sudo mount /dev --bind /mnt/dev"
<mibofra> poi "sudo mount /sys --bind /mnt/sys"
<annalisa7> ok
<annalisa7> ok fatto
<mibofra> poi ancora "sudo mount /proc --bind /mnt/proc"
<mibofra> e infine "sudo chroot /mnt"
<annalisa7> ok
<mibofra> dati tutti i comandi :D ?
<annalisa7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195294/
<annalisa7> si
<mibofra> perfetto :D . Dai "dpkg-reconfigure gnome-power-manager" :D .
<mibofra> poi dai "exit"
<mibofra> infine riavvia senza cd :D .
<annalisa7> ok, proviamo e speriamo bene!!!    a presto su questo canale.....
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<ghost_> sera
<ghost_> a tutti
<sage79_> prima di formattare vedevo il pc con windows in rete dal portatile con linux ora non più. come risolvo
<ghost_> ah???????????
<ghost_> sage che e successo^^^
<ghost_> ???
<sage79_> sotto network
<sage79_> non vedo piu il cp con windows
<sage79_> *pc
<mibofra> sistema samba con "system-config-samba"
<davide> ciao a tutti
<davide> ho un problema banale.. tutte le guide per installare absinthe il programma per jailbreakkare, finiscono dicendo di fare doppio click sul file absinthe.x86 per far partire il programma
<ParanoidAndroid> ciaux a tutti
<davide> ma seio faccio il doppio clik su quel file non parte proprio niente
<davide> ad esempio questa guida http://www.tuttomela.com/ipad/guida-jailbreak-iphone-4s-e-ipad-2-con-absinthe-su-linux/#axzz260H11NnJ
<annalisa7> speravo di tornare solo per dire grazie... invece non è cambiato niente   :-((
<davide> son tutte uguali e i passaggi sono semplici, ma quel file se lo doppioclicco non fa niente
<mibofra> annalisa7: riavvia la live, non ti preoccupare che si risolve :D .
<mibofra> davide: file preso da dove ?
<ghost_> annalisa ciao
<davide> mibofra, da qui https://sites.google.com/site/greenpois0nabsinthe/absinthe-linux-2.0.4.tar.bz2?attredirects=0&d=1
<davide> ops
<davide> http://www.jailbreakipad.it/guida-jailbreak-untethered-ios-5-1-1-ios-5-1-absinthe-2-0-1038/
<annalisa7> quando all'avvio compare la finestra per il login (già con dei colori provvisori) ho anche provato ad aprire una shell... ho fatto il login nella shell e funziona, mi dice che c'è la nuova versione disponibile precise penguin... allora ho detto vediamo un pò è l'occasione giusta, ho fatto partire l'avanzamento ma ad un certo punto s'è bloccato dicendo che su "/" non c'è spazio sufficente... devo liberare 1900 MB circa.... h
<davide> mibofra hai idee?
<annalisa7> ora sono di nuovo con la live cd
<mibofra> annalisa7: mi sa che hai l'HD intasato
<mibofra> davide: un attimo di pazienza :D .
<davide> :)
<annalisa7> ieri ho provato a fare un backup di foto e un sacco di cose...... non è andato a buon fine.... forse è finito lo spazio... boh, ma com'è possibile se ho un disco da 1,5 tera????
<mibofra> annalisa7: io ti consiglierei di recuperare i dati e fare un'installazione pulita .
<mibofra> annalisa7: ti sei mangiato l'hd a colazione :D .
<mibofra> così avrà perso spazio ... :) .
<annalisa7> se metto il cd d'installazione di 10.04 LTS e faccio l'installazione senza formattare la home dovrebbe funzionare?
<mibofra> *mangiata
<annalisa7> tra l'altro volevo fare il backup di foto che ora non riesco nemmeno più a sapere dove sono finite!!! Insomma invece di metterle al sicuro le ho perse?????
<mibofra> annalisa7: si , ma devi specificare manualmente che la partizione /dev/sda2 deve andare in /home
<mibofra> e devi usare lo stesso nome utente di prima :D .
<mibofra> curiosità: ma la root di quanto l'hai fatta ?
<mibofra> annalisa7: c'è sempre una possibilità estrema di recupero, dove li avresti messi ?
<annalisa7> le partizioni le vedo con gparted, come faccio a farti vedere con un comando al terminale?
<mibofra> l'avevi già fatto con "sudo blkid" :D .
<mibofra> vado un attimo via, a dopo :D .
<annalisa7> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1195350/
<annalisa7> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1195350/
<annalisa7> [20:06] <annalisa7> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1195350/
<BlackCherry> Salve a tutti sono nuovo in Ubuntu...
<BlackCherry> Purtroppo non riesco a connettermi al mio modem wifi, anche se la chiave di rete è corretta...
<BlackCherry> qualcuno può darmi un consiglio?
<BlackCherry> Anche se la chiave di rete è corretta, mi appare un messagiio con scritto che sono disconnesso, chi mi può aiutare?
<mibofra> tornato :D .
<BlackCherry> hey mibofra!
<BlackCherry> puoi darmi una mano?
<BlackCherry> anche se la chiave di rete è corretta, non riesco a connettremi al mio modem
<mibofra> provato a cambiare frequenza sulla rete ? o tipo di connessione wifi (bg/b/g/n) .
<BlackCherry> mi appere un messaggio che dice che sono disconnesso
<mibofra> prova il consiglio che ti ho dato :D .
<BlackCherry> scusa...protresti ridarmelo?
<BlackCherry> grazie mille
<mibofra> questo : mibofra 22:19:25
<mibofra> provato a cambiare frequenza sulla rete ? o tipo di connessione wifi (bg/b/g/n) .
<mibofra> intanto posta "lshw" e "lspci -k" su ...
<BlackCherry> Purtroppo è soltanto un giorno che ho installato ubunto...cosa dovrei fare con questo codice?
<mibofra> !paste | BlackCherry
<ubot-it> BlackCherry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> apri un terminale :D .
<mibofra> mettigli i comandi che ti ho dato dentro e poi segui il consiglio del bot , ubot-it :D .
<BlackCherry> ok..terminale aperto...ora cosa devo fare??
<mibofra> dai "lshw" senza virgolette e copia il risultato su http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mibofra> poi dammi il link del paste
<alkmist> ciao a tutti
<mibofra> fai la stessa cosa con il comando "lspci -k"
<mibofra> ciao alkmist :) .
<alkmist> il mio problema sta nel fatto che ho perso il pannello "ufficiale" inferiore
<BlackCherry> ok adesso provo...grazie mille in anticipo!
<alkmist> di lubuntu 12.04
<alkmist> c'è un modo per ripristinarlo così com'era?
<mibofra> reinstalla da capo :D .
<hjubal> ciao, e' possibile trasferire files tra Ubuntu 12.04 e Android ICS utilizzando MTP? (gMTP e mtp-detect falliscono)
<alkmist> con ubuntu one hjubal non riesci?
<BlackCherry> mibofra dove trovo il link?
<alkmist> miofra speravo un altra soluzione :D
<nannes> mibofra: ma lool
<mibofra> BackCherry: posta qui:
<hjubal> alkmist, mai usato, mi sembra di aver visto qualcosa appena installato, ma uso Xfce4
<mibofra> !paste | BlackCerry
<ubot-it> BlackCerry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alkmist> hjubal ubuntu one è un servizio cloud(5gb gratis)
<alkmist> puoi installarlo sulla versione desktop che preferisci
<hjubal> alkmist, ah si', leggo su one.ubuntu.com
<mibofra> hjubal: devi solo trasferire dati per trovarli sull'andorid ?
<nannes> alkmist: prova  sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxpanel
<hjubal> si'
<alkmist> ok nannes
<mibofra> esatto, usa ubuntu one :D .
<nannes> alkmist: poi termina la sessione e rientra, se no non vedi le modifiche
<alkmist> ubuntu one ti sincronizza in automatico i file (tra ubuntu windows iphone android)
<alkmist> se hai connessione internet ovviamente
<alkmist> ok finisco gli aggiornamenti e procedo grazie
<mibofra> nannes: chiedeva per l'intero sistema :D .
<BlackCherry> mibofra eccolo !! http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195383/
<nannes> mibofra: no, chiedeva per un semplice pannello.
<annalisa7> ma non esiste un comando per ripristinare il sistema a un punto precedente (funzionante) come per windows???
<mibofra> nannes: visto adesso XD .
<mibofra> XD XD XD .
<nannes> mibofra: quindi consigli senza guardare le domande?
<mibofra> annalisa7: no :D .
<alkmist> annalisa il migliore è installare ubuntu diviso in root (per ubuntu) /home per i dati /opt per i programmi che installi in futuro
<mibofra> nannes: no, mi era proprio sfuggito XD .
<nannes> mibofra: allora a chi stavi rispondendo?! :$
<alkmist> così quando formatti lo fai solo su root e ti trovi ubuntu nuovo di pacca con i tuoi file e programmi installati
<BlackCherry> mibofra eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195383/
<mibofra> nannes: sempre a lui , ma mi era sfuggito solo quel messaggio XD .
<mibofra> capitò XD .
<nannes> nc
<mibofra> annalisa7: allora, stai installando ?
<mibofra> nannes: quando si è distratti da una cosa molto molto attraente ... ihihih :D , hai inteso :) .
<annalisa7> così ho fatto, problema pero...... a parte che il sistema ora non và ed è il minimo.... ieri ho provato a fare un backup con Sbackup e non è andato bene.... i file di cui volevo fare il backup non esistono più!!!  e la cartellina  "var/backup" sembra esplodere..... quindi non vorrei che installando di nuovo finisco per formattare le mie foto (forse sono nella cartellina var / backup ?) che sono sparite chissa dove... (non sÃ
<nannes> mibofra: quando sei distratto da quelle cose non chatti!
<nannes> :P
<mibofra> BackCherry: hai postato la stessa cosa due volte , posta l'output di "lscpi -k"
<nannes> chatti con qualcos'altro XD
 * nannes stops it now
<mibofra> nannes: finito :D .
<mibofra> ora sono più attento :D .
<nannes> per me puoi stare pure disattento, non me ne frega una mazza  : P
<mibofra> nannes: era un messaggio con destinatario "tutti tranne nannes" :D .
<mibofra> lo so che non te ne frega una chippa :-P .
<BlackCherry> mibofra ecco il secondo!!!
<BlackCherry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195401/
<BlackCherry> mibofra questo è il secondo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195401/
<annalisa7> ho un tera e mezzo di HD, la partizione fisica sda5 dove c'è il sistema è pienza zeppa... la home 1,3 tera... è praticamente vuota. Per provare a risolvere non si può allargare la partizione Sda5?  da gparted non si può....
<mibofra> annalisa7: si può provare sempre a recuperare il perso con photorec :D .
<alkmist> annalisa7 e segnati remastersys(server per fare backup dei dati e farti una tua ubuntu personalizzata)
<alkmist> così se perdi tutto inserisci il cd e ti trovi ubuntu come lo usavi
<alkmist> ma lo devi fare quando non hai problemi
<BlackCherry> mibofra confido in te...
<mibofra> annalisa7: se i dati sono davvero spariti, non conviene toccare niente se vuoi procedere al recupero :D .
<alkmist> giusto ti conviene usare ubuntu in modalità live(con il cd prova ubuntu) e usare programmi di rispristino
<annalisa7> photorec lo potrò usare solo dopo aver formattato (tranne la home)  e installato di nuovo ubuntu???
<mibofra> BlackCherry: sembri connesso, hai pure un indirizzo ip assegnato :D .
<annalisa7> ok in modalità live cd come faccio per recuperare il perduto?
<mibofra> annalisa7: hai un hd non utilizzato interno o esterno grande almeno quanto la root (per usare photorec) ?
<alkmist> annalisa7 hai un hardisk esterno
<mibofra> o una chiavetta usb :D .
<hjubal> alkmist, scusa, temo di aver perso la risposta
<alkmist> xd mi hai preceduto
<mibofra> alkmist :D
<alkmist> io conosco un programma che ripristina anche dopo la formattazione ma non mantiene i nomi dei file
<alkmist> quindi passo la palla :P
<mibofra> BlackCherry: se apri firefox riesci a navigare :D ?
<BlackCherry> mibofra sono connesso con l'hotspot del mio cellulare...ma se cerco di connettermi con il modem...non ci riesco!
<annalisa7> ho due HD  di cui uno col casino di cui parlo......e uno con XP+una partizione che utilizzo per conservare i dati di UBUNTU (quindi utilizzabile)
<mibofra> alkmist: hai descritto photorec :D .
<alkmist> allora la vedo sbatti per un utente non smanettone
<mibofra> annalisa7: allora procediamo, ma una volta avviato il processo sarà lungo ... :D , te la senti :D ?
<annalisa7> sì!!!
<annalisa7> pronti!!!
<BlackCherry> mibofra sono connesso con l'hotspot del mio cellulare...ma se cerco di connettermi con il modem...non ci riesco!
<BlackCherry> questo è il problema!!
<mibofra> BlackCherry: dai "iwlist wlan0 scanning" e posta l'output sempre su ubuntu paste :D .
<annalisa7> praticamente a me sarebbe sufficiente poter copiare le foto come capita, senza nome, col nome alla rinfusa in una cartellina sul HD buono.....
<alkmist> hjubal ti sei scordato ubuntu one come risposta?
<alkmist> annalisa7 ma dov'erano i file risultano cancellati?
<alkmist> è vuota la cartella?
<alkmist> o non riesci ad accederci?
<annalisa7> si è vuota!!!
<mibofra> annalisa7: photorec lo fa :D , ma recupera solo il recuperabile , quello che non lo è più non lo potresti trovare :D .
<mibofra> annalisa7: dai "mkdir dati"
<annalisa7> la cosa mi fa impazzire!!! io non mi sarei mai azzardata a cancellarla nemmeno per errore. non capisco proprio!!! può essere che cambiando il "proprietario" non li vedo più?
<BlackCherry> mibofra ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195425/!!
<mibofra> poi "sudo apt-get install testdisk" :D .
<annalisa7> ma a me dice proprio che la cartella è vuota, non che non li posso vcedere!
<alkmist> annalisa apri il terminale
<alkmist> sudo nautilus
<alkmist> e dai la password
<mibofra> annalisa7: hai visto se i dati sono li dove erano prima del backup ?
<annalisa7> ho dato sudo nautilus ma non mi chiede la password
<mibofra> alkmist: sta lavorando da live :D .
<BlackCherry>  mibofra ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195425/ !!
<annalisa7> no, c'è la solo la cartellina "Archivio foto"    VUOTA!!!!!!!!
<alkmist> ah ok
<mibofra> annalisa7: dato "mkdir dati" ?
<annalisa7> attenzione!!!!
<BlackCherry> mibofra USA QUESTO LINK NON QUELLO PRECEDENTE http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195425/ !!
<mibofra> annalisa7: li hai trovati :D ?
<mibofra> dove erano prima :) ?
<annalisa7> da nautilus come avete detto.... sono entrato in un HD (indicato con un numero..) e ci sono i file nella cartellina che prima appariva vuota!!! perchè???
<alkmist> perchè da root
<alkmist> vedi tutto
<alkmist> sudo ti permetti di accedere a tutti i permessi
<annalisa7> ok allora da root vedo tutte le foto!!!!!!!!!!
<mibofra> BlackCherry: il wifi vede solo il tuo android :) .
<annalisa7> ok ok ok
<annalisa7> va già meglio!!!!
<alkmist> vuol dire che hai salvato i dati con un altro utente
<annalisa7> si probabilmente ho fatto qualche casino!
<BlackCherry> come...nell'elenco appare anche "Bar"
<mibofra> annalisa7: TUTTO CHIARO :D .
<alkmist> allora ti basta inserire un hd esterno
<alkmist> e da root copiarli li
<alkmist> ma dopo solo root li vede se non cambi i permessi
<mibofra> alkmist : solo root può scrivere in al di fuori della cartella home dell'utente :D .
<BlackCherry> mifoba nell'elenco delle reti presente sulla barra superiore appare anche la rete "Bar"
<annalisa7> non ho un HD esterno, ma ho il secondo HD interno dove periodicamente copio le foto.... come posso copiare le foto lì e poi poterle vedere???
<alkmist> e infatti qualè il comando chown per ridargli i permessi e poi 777?
<mibofra> annalisa7: seguimi
<annalisa7> in ascolto
<mibofra> copia intanto le foto dove le copi di solito,
<annalisa7> ok aspetta un pochino che faccio con calma...
<mibofra> e poi dai il comando di alkmist (che questa volta mi ha preceduto :D ) .
<mibofra> tutto ok :D ?
<mibofra> BlackCherry: ma il tuo modem di casa è spento ?
<BlackCherry> mifoba nell'elenco delle reti presente sulla barra superiore appare anche la rete "Bar"
<alkmist> analisa7 dicci il percorso preciso delle foto
<BlackCherry> no sono al bar di mio zio ed il modem è ACESO
<BlackCherry> si connette lui con il suo pc...
<alkmist> perchè il comando da terminale è sudo chown 777 \percorso\tuacartellafoto
<mibofra> BackCherry: disattiva dopo un minuto riattiva il wifi con i tasti fisici
<BlackCherry> già provato diverse volte...
<BlackCherry> ma niente
<mibofra> oppure con "abilita rete senza fili" del gestore di rete :D .
<mibofra> e vedi se ci sarà ancora :D .
<BlackCherry> come??
<mibofra> iwlist non lo vede, quanto è lontano il modem ?
<BlackCherry> una decina di metri
<mibofra> BlackCherry: una decina di metri sicuro sicuro :D ?
<mibofra> annalisa7: io comunque una copia su un supporto esterno per sicurezza la farei, la sicurezza non è mai troppa :D .
<BlackCherry> sisi nell'elenco delle reti sulla barra in altro prende soltano una tacchetta in meno dal massimo
<alkmist> blackcherry dal terminale prova
<alkmist> iwconfig
<alkmist> ti dice quale interfaccia può connettersì alle wifi
<alkmist> quelle che non può dice no wireless extensions.
<alkmist>  
<mibofra> alkmist: già sappiamo che è wlan0 .
<alkmist> iw reg set BO
<BlackCherry> alkimist ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195453/
<alkmist> iwconfig wlan0 txpower 30
<alkmist> non funzionerebbe?
<BlackCherry> alkimist http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195453/
<mibofra> alkmist: mi viene il dubbio siano i driver wifi :D .
<Warlock> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> alkimist: penso di si potrebbe funzionare :D .
<alkmist> allora blackfai
<alkmist> sudo -s
<alkmist> e dai la tua password
<alkmist> occhio che mentre scrive non te lo dice per la tua sicurezza
<alkmist> dopo il terminale trasforma il tuo nome utente in root
<alkmist> quando ci sei dicci
<mibofra> alkmist: mi sa che non lo rivedremo questa sera BlackCherry :D .
<alkmist> credo anche io :D
<alkmist> BlackCerry risolto?
<BlackCerry> alkimist eccolo  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195453/
<BlackCerry> no scusa mi è partita la connessione
<BlackCerry> potresti inoltrami i messaggi??
<BlackCerry> basta un copia e incolla
<alkmist> allora apri il terminale
<alkmist> e scrivi sudo -s
<alkmist> e dai la tua password di login quando entri
<alkmist> il terminale non ti farà vedere quello che scrivi per la tua sicurezza(numeri caratteri della tua password)
<BlackCerry> ti devo dare il paste?
<alkmist> quando hai dato la password se vuoi si
<alkmist> ad ogni modo se hai fatto giusto vedi sul terminale il tuo utente che diventa root
<BlackCerry> sisi
<BlackCerry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195478/
<mibofra> è tornato BlakCerry :D .
<alkmist> ok ora scrivi apt-get install iw
<alkmist> se a un certo punto ti dice tipo continuare s/n
<alkmist> scrivi s e poi premi invio
<BlackCerry> mibofra ho eseguito correttamente la procedura di alkimist...aspetto altri ordini!!
<alkmist> quando hai fatto dicci
<mibofra> BlackCerry: visto :D .
<BlackCerry> ho scritto "s" e mi ha detto comando non trovato
<mibofra> BalckCerry : apse
<alkmist> avrai scritto subito male
<mibofra> *aspe
<mibofra>  dai "sudo apt-get install iw -y" :D .
<alkmist> giusto :D
<mibofra> alkmist: ma hai visto che scheda wifi è (pura curiosità) :D .
<BlackCerry> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195487/
<annalisa7> allora.... scusate... che sono impedita....      ora con "sudo nautilus"  vedo le foto, ma come faccio a copiarle altrove? mi dice che non ho i permessi.... ho già dato anche il comando sudo chown 777 percorso foto...
<mibofra> annalisa7: la cartella delle foto ?
<alkmist> mibofra wlan0 no?
<alkmist> blackcerry
<alkmist> ora fai iw reg set BO
<mibofra> il percorso completo e dove le vuoi mettere copiandole :D .
<alkmist> se scrivi giusto black non ti dirà un bel niente :D
<alkmist> in caso contrario ti dirà qualche errore
<mibofra> annalisa7: 23:26:40
<mibofra> il percorso completo e dove le vuoi mettere copiandole  .	
<mibofra> alkmist: il produttore della scheda :D .
<alkmist> quello non lo so  non è detto che sia sbloccabile la potenza
<annalisa7> dove sono:    /media/4c62e065-33a5-46b0-ad50-2de7ff40d2be/Noi/Immagini/ARCHIVIO FOTO/2012
<mibofra> è un atheros alkimist :D . tanto per saperlo :) .
<mibofra> annalisa7: dove le vuoi copiare :D ?
<annalisa7> dove le voglio copiare: /media/WINDATI/ARCHIVIO FOTO
<BlackCerry> ragazzi la stringa iw reg set BO nn mi da risultati...
<alkmist> blackcerry
<alkmist> giusto così
<mibofra> annalisa7: dai "cp '/media/4c62e065-33a5-46b0-ad50-2de7ff40d2be/Noi/Immagini/ARCHIVIO FOTO/2012' '/media/WINDATI/ARCHIVIO FOTO' "
<mibofra> se non va o non trovi le foto prova con sudo davanti :D .
<alkmist> ora dai BlackCerry iwconfig wlan0 txpower 30
<alkmist> e fammi un pastebin del risultato
<BlackCerry> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195504/ !!
<alkmist> rifai in fine iwconfig wlan0 txpower 21
<alkmist> e ridammi il nuovo paste
<BlackCerry> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195508/
<alkmist> azz
<alkmist> purtroppo chi ha fatto la tua scheda wifi non permette di aumentarne la potenza
<alkmist> che ubuntu usi?
<alkmist> e che interfaccia unity?
<BlackCerry> 12.04
<BlackCerry> tls
<BlackCerry> 32 bit
<alkmist> in dash
<alkmist> dove cerchi i programmi o i file
<alkmist> cerca driver
<BlackCerry> dove li cerco?
<alkmist> hai ubuntu con la barra a sinistra con tutti i programmi?
<annalisa7> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1195514/
<annalisa7> non riesco a copiare.......
<BlackCerry> ho ubuntu con la barra dei programmi a destra
<alkmist> è vietato accedere in remoto per aiutare annalisa7?
<alkmist> e la prima icona in alto
<alkmist> cosa ti fa fare?
<mibofra> alkmist: ti mandano a fare in c* :D .
<alkmist> ah ahahahahaha
<BlackCerry> la home
<alkmist> sopra la home non c'è niente?
<mibofra> annalisa7: se aspetti domani ho la soluzione , ciao :D .
<annalisa7> beh... si può fare, tanto c'è la certezza ormai che le foto non sono perse!
<mibofra> ciao io vado notte :D .
<alkmist> notte mibo
<alkmist> annalisa7 vai nella cartella delle foto
<BlackCerry> alkimist ho quasi la batteria scarica...
<annalisa7> ma scusate, prima di copiare le foto...... perchè riesco ancora a vederle sole se faccio "sudo nautilus" ?
<alkmist> perchè nautilus è il programma che ti fa vedere le cartelle
<alkmist> quando apri una cartella questo è permesso grazie al programma nautilus
<alkmist> e sudo serve per accedere a qualsiasi cosa tramite root
<alkmist> quindi root nautilus (significa apri le cartelle con i permessi root)
<annalisa7> ok... sono nella cartella delle foto (facendo sudo nautilus), altrimenti se ci vado solo col nautilus non le vedo....
<alkmist> ok prova a schiacciare il tasto della tasiera F3
<BlackCerry> raga è quasi scarica la batteria...
<alkmist> si dovrebbe aprire un terminale sotto
<alkmist> blackcerry
<alkmist> il primo pulsante in alto nella tua barra
<alkmist> schiaccia
<alkmist> e cerca driver aggiuntivi
<annalisa7> ok con f3 s'è sdoppiata la finestra con le stesse cartelle
<nannes> !enter | alkmist
<ubot-it> alkmist: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<alkmist> ok scusate
<alkmist> scusa annalisa ho sbagliato
<alkmist> prova con F$
<alkmist> F4
<BlackCerry> oh alkimist devo andare si è scaricata la batteria
<alkmist> ok comunque se hai 20 euro blackcerry
<BlackCerry> inviami la soluzione a agostinoforgione98gmail.com
<nannes> !abuso | alkmist
<ubot-it> alkmist: Ad ogni abuso del bot o ad indicazioni eluse seguirà un ban
<alkmist> scriviti
<nannes> ma quale bot -.-
<BlackCerry> inserisci la chiocciola
<annalisa7> f4 non fa niente
<nannes> alkmist: Non so cosa tu volessi dire con quei 20 euro, ma non credo sia ammesso nelle regole del chan contrattare lavori in cambio di denaro
<alkmist> nonono
<alkmist> volevo consigliarli una chivetta wifi potente per raggiungere il suo router
<nannes> ah. lol
<alkmist> alfa usb 1000 mw
<alkmist> che ha già i driver per linux/windows/mac
<alkmist> se ti consiglio quella perchè è di ottima qualità e su linux va una meraviglia ma sentiti libero se vuoi di guardare altre marche
<alkmist> scusa ho sbagliato a scrivere senza se davanti
<alkmist> ah nannes non ha funzionato il comando per ripristinare il pannello sto rinstallando da capo amen :D
<nannes> alkmist: ma noo dovevi dirlo, c'erano un altro paio di modi
<nannes> lol
<annalisa7> con sudo nautilus e F3, si sdoppia lo schermo, se da una parte c'è la cartella di foto di provenienza e dall'altra la cartella di destinazione... ME LE STA' COPIANDO!!!!!
<alkmist> tipo io odio formattare perchè così  non imparo ma visto che sto installando ubuntu su un windows 7 per una amica ho poco tempo
<alkmist> si perchè stai copiando da nautlus con permessi da root
<alkmist> ma anche dove coppi potrai accedere solo da root, quindi clicca sulla cartella di copia con il pulsante destro e fai proprietà
<alkmist> poi fai sul tab permessi
<alkmist> e metti in altri lettera e scrittura
<alkmist> poi dovrebbe esserci una cosa da spuntare che dice tipo anche ai file e cartelle contenenti
<alkmist> prendi con le pinze quelle che ti dico che sono su lubuntu e alcune cose sono diverse se trovi una cosa simile dimmi così ti posso confermare
<alkmist> nannes quali sono altri modi che me li scrivo su il mio ubuntu one? se non ti è sbatti
<annalisa7> allora, i file li ho copiati sul secondo HD, quindi sono al sicuro (salvo incendi e catastrofi......), i permessi non me li fa campiare con questo live cd... boh, ma se domani installo di nuovo ubuntu con gli utenti stessi nomi di quelli vecchi, li vedo sti file? dovrò tribolare ancora molto?
<annalisa7> ubuntu 12 è meglio di 10.04 LTS? o meglio le cose già provate che funzionano abbastanza bene?
<alkmist> annalisa7 i tuoi file sono fin troppo al sicuro sotto root :D manca un virus te li toglie se non gli dai la password
<alkmist> con l'altro ubuntu li puoi vedere se fai sempre sudo nautilus, per questo dobbiamo farti cambiare i permessi
<alkmist> quindi sta a te, preferisci ternerli al sicuro sotto root, e usare il procedimento sudo nautilus, o che torna alla normalità?
<alkmist> domani se trovi altri assistenti dovrai spiegare che il tuo problema è che la tua cartella foto può essere visualizzata solo tramite l'utente root
<alkmist> e tu vuoi cambiargli i permessi per poterla vedere con il tuo utente normale
<annalisa7> ok, grazie a tutti, per ora sono piuttosto felice e vado a nanna tranquilla........ le mie foto ci sono ancora!!! Per i permessi vediamo domani, dopo aver installato di nuovo Ubuntu (senza formattare la partizione home  naturalmente)... che dite installo il 12 o continuo col 10.04 LTS?
<alkmist> bhe ti consiglio la 12 perchè sarà mantenuta fino al 2017
<annalisa7> bene, buonanotte a tutti!!!!  grazie alkmist....... grazie a tutti per la pazienza!!!!
<alkmist> di niente al dire il vero io ero venuto per chiedere assistenza e alla fine ho aiutato io ahahahaha
<alkmist> notte e buone foto :D
<alkmist> vado anche io ciao a tutti grazie
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-02
<Kyan`> salveee
<DaRcHaNgEl> olaz
<glpiana> ola
<gian__> ciao, ho combinato un casino con il mio notebook, andando nella voce driver aggiuntivi e settendo i driver della mia scheda video Nvidia dove era scritto raccomandato, alla ripartenza compare solo la maschera con linea di comando
<glpiana> gian__, ora stai scrivendo da un altro pc?
<gian__> glpiana, si
<glpiana> gian__, hai la riga dicomando davanti?
<gian__> si (nell'altra stanza)
<gian__> glpiana, si
<glpiana> mmm... vabbè, dovrai fare avanti e indietro :)
<glpiana> gian__, anzitutto esegui il login
<gian__> glpiana, ok fatto
<gian__> glpiana, mi trovo in tt1
<glpiana> gian__, poi dai questo comando: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<glpiana> ti elencherà dei pacchetti, uno dei quali dovrebbe essere nvidia- seguito da un numero
<gian__> glpiana, mi da 2 pacchetti nvidia-304 e nvidia-319 che è quello che ho scelto facendo casino
<gian__> glpiana, quando funzionava era settato il nvidia-304
<glpiana> gian__, oki, leviamo quello che hai scelto anzitutto: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-319
<glpiana> gian__, ti chiederà la password, scrivila anche se non la vedi
<gian__> glpiana, ok fatto
<glpiana> gian__, riavvia scrivendo sudo reboot oppure premendo ctrl + alt + canc
<gian__> glpiana, ok vado
<gian__> glpiana, ok adesso si riavvia
<glpiana> gian__, si sta riavviando o si è riavviato?
<gian__> glpiana, si è riavviato
<glpiana> ok
<gatsu1000> buongiorno a tutti
<gatsu1000> hola mibo
<enzotib> gian__, sudo jockey-text --list
<gatsu1000> vediamo se qualcuno puo' darmi una mano.... ho installato da poco xubuntu, in live va alla perfezione ma dopo l'installazione, all'avvio, rimane una schermata grigia
<gatsu1000> ciao enzo
<gatsu1000> spetta va, mi sposto di pc....
<gatsu1000_> ok, qualcuno ha gia lottato con un problema simile_
<gatsu1000_> ?
<gatsu1000_> mi sa nessuno...
<gian__> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gian__> glpiana, c'è un problema che mi ha fatto fare questo casino, e cioè dopo un aggiornamento in cui c'era qualcosa per la scheda nvidia dopo il logo Ubuntu 12.04 mi usciva questa scritta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6054260/
<gatsu1000_> mmm ok, stamattina non c e nessuno...
<akis24> giorno
<gian__> enzotib, ok mi da tutto come era prima con la scheda nvidia-304 abilitata
<gatsu1000_> hola akis
<gian__> enzotib, come mai la nvidia-319 non funziona anche se sembra più recente?
<enzotib> gian__, non ti stavo seguendo io
<gatsu1000_> ciao enzo
<glpiana> gian__, è un portatile?
<gian__> glpiana, si
<glpiana> gian__, ha due schede video immagino, l'intel e l'nvidia
<glpiana> gian__, dai il comando: lsmod             e metti su pastebin
<gian__> glpiana, ok vado sul portatile e faccio come hai detto perchè sono ancora sull'altro.
<gatsu1000_> gil, tu potresti darmi una mano?
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, fai questa prova, all'avvio del pc vai in recovery mode, poi da lì prosegui con l'avvio normale
<gatsu1000_> come faccio ad andare in recovery? se parto senza live, vedo solo uno schermo nero
<gatsu1000_> e dopo un po, diventa grigio
<gatsu1000_> da live, o installo o faccio try
<gatsu1000_> o al massimo ci sono i memtest e hdd check
<gian__> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, non da live, dalla tua installazione intendo. tu visualizzi il menu di grub all'avvio? quello della scelta del sistema operativo?
<gatsu1000_> no....
<gatsu1000_> schermo nero dopo il boot del bios
<gian__> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6054310/
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, allora quando avvii il pc tieni premuto il tasto shift a lungo, molto a lungo. ti apparirà una lista. scegli la seconda voce. cambierà il menu. la seconda voce del nuovo menu parla di recovery mode. premi invio. aspetta il menu successivo e scegli di proseguire con l'avvio normale
<gatsu1000_> quindi shift a lungo, secondo menu, poi ancora secondo menu e infine recovery
<gatsu1000_> ci provo
<glpiana> gian__, pare a posto. stai usando i driver nvidia
<gian__> glpiana, all'avvio dopo la scritta ubuntu 12.04 mi viene fuori la scritta che ti ho scritto nel primo pastebin che ti ho mandato
<glpiana> gian__, se l'uso del pc non ti da problemi non curarti della scritta che appare
<gian__> glpiana, ok, era solo per puntualizzare che viene fuori da quando ci sono stati degli aggiornamenti della scheda video
<gian__> glpiana, ti ringranzio, alla prossima.
<gatsu1999> gl, niente da fare...
<gatsu1999> o meglio, il menu che dici arrivo a vederlo, ma poi la tastiera e bloccata
<gatsu1999> non si accende nemmeno il bloc num, per darti un idea
<gatsu1999> e comunque ho gia provato a reinstallarlo 2 volte
<gatsu1999> sempre stesso problema
<gatsu1999> nessuna idea, glpiana ?
<gatsu1999> mmm
<glpiana> gatsu1999, scusa un attimo
<gatsu1999> ok gl
<glpiana> gatsu1999, eccomi
<gatsu1999> oook
<gatsu1999> come dicevo
<glpiana> gatsu1999, dalla live hai detto che riesci ad avviare senza problemi?
<gatsu1999> e quella su cui sto lavorando ora
<gatsu1999> nel senso, sono in chat con quella
<gatsu1999> funziona senza problemi
<glpiana> oki, e sul pc hai installato e non sei mai riuscito ad avviare correttamente?
<gatsu1999> mai
<gatsu1999> 2 installazioni andate a buon fine
<gatsu1999> nessun errore
<gatsu1999> ma dopo l installazione, al primo riavvio
<gatsu1999> schermo grigio
<gatsu1999> il pc credo non sia bloccato
<glpiana> oki, proviamo a fare una cosa dalla live. apri un terminale
<gatsu1999> pero ovviamente non riesco a vedere nulla
<gatsu1999> aperto
<glpiana> gatsu1999, scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> gatsu1999, metti su pastebin quello che esce
<glpiana> !paste | gatsu1999
<ubot-it> gatsu1999: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gatsu1999> eccolo
<gatsu1999> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6054360/
<glpiana> gatsu1999, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<gatsu1999> fatto
<glpiana> gatsu1999, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<glpiana> gatsu1999, poi: sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<glpiana> gatsu1999, quindi: sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<gatsu1999> fatto tutto
<glpiana> gatsu1999, sudo chroot /mnt
<gatsu1999> ok, prompt con cancelletto
<glpiana> gatsu1999, scrivi: nano /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> gatsu1999, trova la riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=           e dimmi cosa leggi tra le virgolette
<gatsu1999> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodoset"
<glpiana> azz, c'è già nomodeset
<gatsu1999> nomodo... forse e sbagliato...
<glpiana> gatsu1999, è così di natura o in qualche modo lo avevi aggiunto?
<gatsu1999> me l ha fatto aggiungere ieri mibo
<gatsu1999> ma forse ho scritto sbagliato
<gatsu1999> nomodo o nomode
<gatsu1999> ?
<glpiana> gatsu1999, nomodeset è giusto. dopo averlo aggiunto avevi dato il comando sudo update-grub?
<gatsu1999> no, guarda bene
<glpiana> ah ok, è "nomodeset"
<glpiana> gatsu1999, correggilo
<gatsu1999> per uscire e salvare?
<glpiana> ctrl+o per salvare
<glpiana> ctrl+x per uscire
<glpiana> gatsu1999, poi una volta che torni al prompt scrivi: update-grub
<glpiana> gatsu1999, e metti su pastebin quello che esce
<gatsu1999> sta facendo update
<gatsu1999> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6054411/
<gatsu1999> eccolo
<glpiana> gatsu1999, oki, ora usciamo da chroot: scrivi: exit
<glpiana> gatsu1999, poi: sudo umount /mnt/dev
<glpiana> gatsu1999, poi: sudo umount /mnt/proc
<glpiana> gatsu1999, quindi: sudo umount /mnt/sys
<glpiana> gatsu1999, infine: sudo umount /mnt/
<glpiana> gatsu1999, dopodichè riavvia il pc e vediamo se va
<gatsu1999> ok, comandi dati
<gatsu1999> quindi riavvio, tolgo chiavetta e prego?
<glpiana> gatsu1999, sì :)
<gatsu1999> ok, vado, mi schianto e torno
<gatsu1000> glpiana
<gatsu1000> ci siamo quasi :)
<glpiana> gatsu1000, dimmi che accade ora
<gatsu1000> allora, pc partito
<gatsu1000> ma grafica sminchiata
<gatsu1000> niente piu schermata grigia
<gatsu1000> ma tante linee verticali
<glpiana> oki, intanto fai gli aggiornamenti e riavvia
<gatsu1000> e vedo tutto male
<gatsu1000> ah ok
<gatsu1000> ce ne sono 135...
<glpiana> se non riesci a usarlo passa in tty con ctrl+altèf1
<glpiana> ctrl+alt+f1
<glpiana> fai comunque prima un sudo apt-get update
<gatsu1000_> erm
<gatsu1000_> lascialmo stare tty
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, problemi grafici anche lì?
<gatsu1000_> schermo nero
<gatsu1000_> e non riuscivo a tornare indietro+
<glpiana> alt+f7
<glpiana> nel caso ti servisse ancora
<gatsu1000_> oraa ho lanciato l'aggiornameto
<gatsu1000_> ah, ok, grazie
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, oki, poi riavvia e vediamo come va
<gatsu1000_> ooook
<gatsu1000_> installazione pacchetti non fidati....
<gatsu1000_> ho dato ok ma non so se sta installando
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, avevi fatto sudo apt-get update prima?
<gatsu1000_> possibno...
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, vabbè, sta facendo qualcosa?
<gatsu1000_> mi dice che ci sono aggiornamenti non fidati
<gatsu1000_> ma se premo ok non parte nulla
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, stai facendo da terminale o da interfaccia grafica?
<gatsu1000_> da interfaccia, ma ora ho appena dato un apt update da terminale
<gatsu1000_> ha fatto un po di roba
<gatsu1000_> provo a ridargli gli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gatsu1000_> ok, ora sta scaricando... da terminale
<gatsu1000_> ho chiuso la parte grafica
<glpiana> bene. quando termina riavvia il pc
<gatsu1000_> sta scaricando anche roba grafica
<gatsu1000_> ho visto un libgl1.mesa
<gatsu1000_> ok, vado a vestirmi che sono ancorain mutande :P
<gatsu1000_> per ora, grazie infinite
<gatsu1000_> appena riavvio, ti faccio sapere^^
<glpiana> :)
<gatsu1000_> 200mb di roba... e' lunga....
<gatsu1000_> pero' sta andando
<gatsu1000_> appro glpiana, ma nomodeset devo lasciarlo o toglierlo?
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, per ora lasciamolo
<gatsu1000_> ok
<gatsu1000> glpiana?
<glpiana> gatsu1000, dimmi
<gatsu1000> ti lovvo un sacchissimo :P
<glpiana> :D
<gatsu1000> perfetto
<gatsu1000> risoluzione corretta, non sfarfalla
<gatsu1000> e si vede tutto bene
<gatsu1000> grazie infinite
<gatsu1000> ti devo almeno 200 caffè
<glpiana> mi sono impallato
<gatsu1000> bentornato
<gatsu1000> dicevo: ti devo 200 caffè
<glpiana> :D
<gatsu1000> mmm, libreoffice...
<gatsu1000> vediamo se c'è teamviewer
<janvitus> se qualcuno viene a conoscenza di gente che si è registrata sul forum fra il 30 agosto e oggi e non gli è arrivata la mail di attivazione, segnalasse nome utente a forum@ubuntu-it.org
<Gattusso> ciao
<Gattusso> chi mi aiuta per un problema video?
<glpiana> ola
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> enzotib,
<naxil> ragazzi.. ma quando vedo un filmato sul tubo e si carica tutto.. dove va? dove e' il file flv cache?
<naxil> ho trovato .mozilla/*****.default/Cache... ma i video sembrano non esserci
<ui_> naxil: non so cosa devi fare, intanto ti dico che VLC esegue i video di youtube (menu File >> Apri rete)
<ui_> inoltre: alcuni video si possono vedere in formato HTML5 piuttosto che flv, http://www.youtube.com/html5 e in questi casi hai l'URL del file video direttamnete nella pagina (tag <video>)
<ui_> ... che non sarà flv
<ui_> ora do un'occhiata alla cache
<naxil> ok
<ui_> su live cd di 13.04, la cache è in $HOME/.cache/mozilla/firefox ... però non trovo file con estensione flv
<naxil> si infatti
<naxil> mi sa che non e' piu cosi..
<underz0ne> naxil, vlc può anche convertire e salvare i video di youtube oltre che farli vedere come diceva ui_
<naxil> a me interessava.. fare cosi: salvare diretamente un video dopo che era stato "bufferizzato" per intero.. dopo avefrlo visto sul broswer..
<naxil> senza riscaricarlo
<underz0ne> naxil, perchè invece che guardarlo sul browser non lo scarichi direttamente?
<ui_> naxil: può interessarti Miro
<naxil> mah.. non era quello che mi servivsa
<naxil> cmq si sono capace a scaricarlo direttamente
<naxil> sia con downloadehelper che con keepvid.com
<ui_> che ha un player con sopra un pulsante "Scarica questo video"
<ui_> il problema è che a me lo scarica una seconda volta, e personalmente non ho controllato se e come si possa riutilizzare il file che ha salvato nella cache
<DaRcHaNgEl> ciao
<adnil> ciao
<adnil> ho bisogno di un supporto per installare ubuntu
<adnil> il pc sul quale installarlo non ha al momento possibilità di connettersi ad internet
<adnil> quindi vorrei scaricare tutti i file necessari su una penna usb per poi agire sul pc
<adnil> attualmente il pc sul quale vorrei installare ubuntu ha installato windows xp
<mibofra> adnil, perché non puoi collegarlo?
<mibofra> 2)puoi sempre aggiornarlo dopo l'installazione
<jester-> sera
<mardel88> ciao a tutti. non si aprono i magnet link con transmission
<jester-> mardel88: la prta è aperta?
<jester-> porta*
<jester-> controlla nelle impostazioni
<mardel88> mi dice di scegliere un'applicazione
<jester-> mardel88: come cerchi di installarlo
<mardel88> in che senso?
<jester-> mardel88: sii chiaro,instendi un normale tottent o un link
<mardel88> intendo il magnet link basta cliccarci sopra e si dovrebbe aprire il client transmission, invece mi dice di scegliere un'applicazione
<mardel88> con cui aprire il magnet link
<jester-> mardel88: aprin con-->transmission
<jester-> tasto destro
<jester-> o lo fai direttamente dal client
<mibofra> mardel88, prova con altra app o passa il link del magnet link a transmission direttamente
<partenopeo> salve  potrei sapere  quale  sotware  ideale  per  l'audio  del mio  computer  potrei installare?
<mibofra> **nel caso provi un altro client
<mibofra> partenopeo, troppo generica come domanda
<mibofra> sii più conciso
<partenopeo> essendo  che  non riesco a sentire  l'audio  , ho  comprato anche le  casse  ma  non sento  nulla
<partenopeo> allora  vorrei  sapere  se  cambiando  il  software
<partenopeo> se posso  avere  l'audio
<ui_> adnil: ho perso da 16:50 in poi, non so se avete già risolto, comunque l'installazione funziona anche senza connessione
<mardel88> <mibofra>: il fatto che quando mi dice di scegliere un'applicazione non so come fare, non è come con windows
<jester-> mardel88: menu file-->apri urtl e lo oncolli denstro
<ui_> e i pacchetti per gli aggiornamenti possono essere incollati a mano in /var/cache/apt/archives da un'altra copia di ubuntu (oppure, per fare prima, mount /dev/chiavetta /var/cache/apt/archives)
<partenopeo> essendo che e  la  prima  volta  mi  potete  aiutare?
<partenopeo> devo  fare  aggiornamenti ?
<partenopeo> o  devo eseguire l'applpicazione a  mano ?
<mardel88> prima me lo apriva il magnet link, perché ora no?
<mibofra> partenopeo, io direi intanto installa poi aggiorni dopo appena hai la connessione
<mibofra> partenopeo, scusa volevo dire adnil
<mibofra> partenopeo, il gestore audio predefinito è pulseaudio su alsa
<mibofra> partenopeo, dai alsamixer -V all e vedi se i canali sulla scheda audio sono a un volume basso
<mibofra> ed alzali
<akis24> sera
<mao_> ho installato la 12.04 lts ho scheda grafica nvidia geforce g105m, installato driver aggiuntivi (attivo 319) ma ho schermo diviso in 6 parti
<jester-> mao_: usa nvidia-settings
<mao_> non lo trovo dove è?
<jester-> mao_: era il driver consigilato?
<mao_> è il driver consigliato
<jester-> mao_: terminale e dao comando nvidia-settings
<jester-> dai
<mao_> trova nvidia-setting ora?
<mao_> monitor a 800x600 e non posso modificarlo
<jester-> ora paciocca nelle impostazioni. risoluzione refresh
<jester-> mao_: nel nvidia settings non ti fa cambiare?
<mao_> no
<jester-> mao_: lspci | grep nvidia cosa risponde
<mao_> nulla
<jester-> mao_: quindi il dricer non è in uso
<jester-> driver
<jester-> mao_: dpkg -l | grep nvidia e usa il pastebin
<jester-> !paste | mao_
<ubot-it> mao_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mao_> ok
<partenopeo> cè  un 'area  per  sapere  come  risolvere  il problema  dell'audio ?
<jester-> partenopeo: fa vedere nel pastebin risposta a lspci
<mao_> paste su paste.ubuntu.com ora cosa devo fare? scusate ma è difficile scrivere con lo schermo diviso in 6
<akis24> mao_: serve il link della pagina qui in canale per vederlo ..
<mao_> paste.ubuntu.com/6055691/
<jester-> mao_: se non dici quello che hai fatto realmente non si risolve
<jester-> mao_: hai ben 5 driver installati
<jester-> mao_: e non hai usato driver aggiuntivi se non alla fine
<mao_> ho installato ubuntu, fatto aggiornamenti del sistema e lanciato driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> mao_: balle. driver aggiuntivi non fa ammucchiate
<jester-> mao_: sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-*
<underz0ne> mao_, prova a dare il seguente comando da terminale
<underz0ne> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<underz0ne> e riavvii la macchina
<jester-> underz0ne: ha 5 driver di versione diversa installati
<jester-> che cazzo vuoi che faccia il config
<mao_> tranquilli; cosa faccio purge... oppure xconfig?
<jester-> purge
<mao_> vado
<jester-> mao_: la scheda è vecchia o recente
<paky> chi può agliutarmi per l'installazione?
<mao_> è un notebook di 2 anni fa. fatto ora?
<underz0ne> jester-, sarà come dici tu ma io ho avuto un problema molto simile
<jester-> !installazione | paky
<ubot-it> paky: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<underz0ne> sempre con driver nvidia
<underz0ne> e ho risolto così
<jester-> underz0ne: ii = installati http://paste.ubuntu.com/6055691/
<akis24> underz0ne: ne configuri 5 alla volta ?
<paky> io ho reso una pennina boottabile per installare da usb, l'ho fatta partire da  bios ma poi non pi parte l'installazione, invece se provo a masterizzare l'iso mi da dempre qualche errore
<jester-> !md5sum | paky
<ubot-it> paky: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<underz0ne> un secondo che vi incollo anch'io il mio pastebin che mi dite
<jester-> se la iso ha errori perdi tempo
<underz0ne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6055769/
<underz0ne> quanti ne ho installati?
<akis24> underz0ne: due direi
<underz0ne> akis24, cosa ne ho configurati 2 alla volta?
<akis24> no infatti underz0ne  prima ha installato la versione 3.10.44 e poi la successiva
<jester-> underz0ne: ii + installato rc non installato e non purgato, quanti ne conti installati
<jester-> underz0ne:con ii conto un driver e 2 settings
<underz0ne> jester-, credo di non aver capito
<jester-> che driver non sono
<jester-> underz0ne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6055769/  quanti driver nvidia sono installati
<jester-> secondo te
<underz0ne> jester-, adesso guardandoci bene 1
<jester-> 13,04 rimuove l'installato 12.04 è buggata
<underz0ne> ah ok
<underz0ne> jester-, una domanda...ii e rc per cosa stanno?
<jester-> rimossi con -r e non --purge
<underz0ne> ah capito
<mao_> sono passato alla 13 e tutto funziona. Grazie a tutti per il supporto
<jester-> mao_: sempre meglio roba giovane
<mibofra> jester-, fino a quando il giovane non trancia il vecchio (alla gnome 2 → unity)
<jester-> eh ma non giovani cazzoni
<Matt_91> mibofra: unity meglio di gnome
<mibofra> Matt_91, io uso tutt'altro quindi :P
<Guest33663> salve, ho un mini boombox della logitech. Può funzionare sotto ubuntu?
<DaRcHaNgEl> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DaRcHaNgEl> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mibofra> motz, se provi lo saprai xD
<jester-> provare per credere
<mibofra> jester-, sicuramente non uccide, ecco xD
<jester-> male non fa
<brontolo> salve
<brontolo> domanda
<mibofra> jester-, no, forte le gente che viene dice domanda ed esce vero xD ?
<motz> mibofra, sto provando, ma 1) temo che il mio portatile non abbia il bluetooth e 2) non sono sicuro che il boombox funzioni anche mediante cavo usb
<mibofra> motz, comprati un adattatore bluetooth da 6 euro :)
<motz> mibofra, a me serve capire se posso farlo funzionare subito
<mibofra> motz, attacchi il cavo e vedi :P
<mibofra> :D
<motz> mibofra, già fatto, non funziona
<mibofra> motz, direi che puoi comprarti l'adattatore
<mibofra> non costa nulla :)
<motz> mibofra, wow, sei proprio di grande aiuto
<mibofra> motz, dai su xD
<mibofra> motz, stavo per scriverti
<mibofra> nel frattempo dai dmesg in un terminale e posta con
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> cosa esce
<mibofra> magari un dmesg | tail , appena hai inserito il cavo
<mibofra> motz, scusami ma con problemi derivati da hardware non supportato dai moduli del kernel non c'è moltissimo da fare
<mibofra> *o si tenta di compilare/installare moduli o cose di questo tipo
<motz> mibofra, ok capisco. questa è una risposta più chiara.
<motz> mibofra, posso chiedere un'altra cosa?
<mibofra> motz, comunque fin dove possible posso provare ad aiutarti, vedendo per esempio con il dmesg che fa il kernel all'inserimento della usb
<mibofra> motz, certamente
<motz> mibofra, da un po' di tempo l'audio funziona male. Funziona da un solo lato ed anche male. Forse il computer è caduto a terra, non saprei. Come posso fare ad appurare se si tratta di un problema hardware o software?
<mibofra> motz, hai fatto qualche aggiornamento nel frattempo e prima ti funzionava?
<motz> forse
<mibofra> se con un dvd della 11.10 per dire ti va è il software
<mibofra> caso contrario è l'hw (per esser più sicuro puoi usare un tester)
<motz> e come faccio a provare? dovrei fare un downgrade alle 11.10
<mibofra> motz, in giro troverai una iso della 11.10
<mibofra> o anche la 12.04 va
<mibofra> se non ci sei già
<motz> mibofra, troppo complicato
<mibofra> motz, la 12.04 la scarichi dal sito di canonical
<mibofra> ubuntu.com
<mibofra> o da quello italiano
<mibofra> ubuntu-it.org
<mibofra> è la lts ancora supportata e fornita
<DaRcHaNgEl> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mach7> salve, io ho installato gli ultimi aggiornamenti, e la schermata di avvio di ubuntu appare con una risoluzione più bassa... come faccio a risistemarla?
<mach7> mi sembra che dovevo commentare/scommentare una riga in /etc/default/grub
<mach7> ma non mi ricordo quale
<mach7> ho ubuntu 12.04 64 bit su un acer 5920g
<ado> ciao a tutti.. c'è ujn modo per velocizzare il pc? o comunque la navigazione su internet? ci mette un sacco per caricare un video..
<ado> c'è nessuno?
<ado> ?
<mibofra> ado, puoi provar zram
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install zram-config
<Fire^fox> ciao ! problema con ups connesso via usb al pc
<Fire^fox> 13.04 /usr/legrand/upscomm/bin$ UPS Server: Errore durante l'apertura della porta seriale /dev/ttyUSB1. - Impossibile continuare.
<Fire^fox> non esiste nemmeno /dev/ttyusb
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-03
<DaRcHaNgEl> olaz
<akis24> giorno
<Svernagovich> ragazzi buongiorno ho un problema con l'estrazione di alcuni file rar... come faccio ad individuare da terminale quali siano quelli corrotti??? grazie
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Svernagovich> ragazzi buongiorno ho un problema con l'estrazione di alcuni file rar... come faccio ad individuare da terminale quali siano quelli corrotti??? grazie
<jester-> Svernagovich: non è che il terminale sia la panacea di tutti i mali, hai installato unrar?
<Svernagovich> credo di si ho usato il comando rar x ...
<fiamma> ciao a tutti
<fiamma> ho un problema con ubuntu
<fiamma> non riesco ad avviare la chiavetta
<fiamma> nel senso che si avvia ma una volta scritto syslinux 4.04 edd ecc..
<akis24> Svernagovich: se hai installato unrar dovresti avere il gestore archivi grafico al momento dell'estrazione ti dira' quali file hanno problemi
<fiamma> rimane fermo li
<fiamma> io uso lili (linux live usb creator)
<fiamma> l'ho sempre usato e ora provando a cambiare sistema mi da lo stesso problema
<fiamma> ho notato che quando premo f12 per avviare la chiavetta
<fiamma> al posto di dire hdd tdk dice
<fiamma> fdd tdk
<fiamma> nessuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<akis24> fiamma:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb
<fiamma> devo avere linux entro l'inizio della scuola
<fiamma> non si avvia la live!
<fiamma> rimane fermo su syslinux
<fiamma> la stringa che da appena avvi la chiavetta
<fiamma> nessuno?
<akis24> fiamma: prova con unetbootin a installare sulla chiavetta
<fiamma> ora ci provo anche se lili non ha mai dato problemi (fino ad adesso)
<fiamma> secondo voi puo essere anche colpa della chiavetta?
<akis24> fiamma: se è difettosa si .. se manca grub sulla chiavetta non si avvia ecc ecc
<fiamma> l'ho comprata poco tempo fa... è nuova ancora
<akis24> fiamma: prima prova con unetbootin e poi si vede ...
<akis24> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<fiamma> ora sto provando con la versione 654 bit
<fiamma> e 64 bit sorry
<fiamma> filesystem.squashfs 42% è fermo da un po .-.
<Matt_91> fiamma: perchè non ext4?
<fiamma> ext4?
<fiamma> comunque ha finito
<fiamma> ora vedo se boota
<akis24> fiamma: seleziona avvio da usb al reboot
<fiamma> si  lo so
<akis24> scusa..
<fiamma> noni è questo il pc da avviare (non ti scusare xD non c'è bisogno grazie comunque )
<fiamma> stesso problema
<fiamma> syslinux 4.03 2010 ecc..
<fiamma> e la chiavetta viene rilevata come fdd
<fiamma> provo con il sistema a 32 bit?
<fiamma> p.s.: è un intel i3 a 64 bit quindi regge tutti e due
<akis24> fiamma: se il pc supporta 64 bit dovrebbe andare lo stesso
<fiamma> e quindi che faccio? è un bel problema per me
<akis24> fiamma:  portatile ?
<fiamma> si
<fiamma> acer e1-571
<fiamma> vuoi i dati tecnici= (pastebin naturalmente)
<akis24> fiamma: no no vediamo un momento
<akis24> fiamma: hai controllato l'immagine .iso che sia integra ?
<akis24> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<fiamma> si
<fiamma> lili le controlla sempre
<fiamma> e dice che è integra
<akis24> fiamma: bisogna avere il file md5sum  della .iso per sapere se è corretto
<glpiana> fiamma, devi confrontare l'md5sum con l'elenco del server da cui hai preso l'immagine
<fiamma> okei, devo spachettare l'iso?
<glpiana> fiamma, no, devi leggere la guida che ti ha indicato akis24
<fiamma> a no sto scaricando il programma
<fiamma> quello nella guido
<fiamma> guida*
<fiamma> mentre il programma si sblocca (si è bloccato dopo aver scelto l'iso) secondo voi se uso un disco è meglio?
<fiamma> il mio è un notebook se uso un cd il problema si risolve?
<fiamma> ho controllato
<fiamma> md5sum è uguale
<fiamma> quindi?
<glpiana> fiamma, quindi se avvii unetbootin che succede?
<akis24> glpiana:  [10:54:15] <fiamma> e la chiavetta viene rilevata come fdd  ........ strano no ?
<glpiana> da cosa? da unetbootin?
<akis24> glpiana: dal bios diceva  all'avvio la chiavetta
<akis24> viene vista come fdd non tornano i conti
<glpiana> bah
<glpiana> ah ma non c'è più! vabbè
<paulucciu> c'è qualche amministatore laggiù?
<glpiana> paulucciu, che ti serve?
<paulucciu> ciao
<glpiana> ciao
<paulucciu> problemi con l'invio della pw
<glpiana> paulucciu, ah no, tu hai problemi con freenode, non con il canale :)
<glpiana> paulucciu, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<paulucciu> no il canale va benissimo
<paulucciu> è l'audio del so che non funge
<paulucciu> avrei anche aperto una nuova discussione sul forum
<glpiana> paulucciu, e che c'entra l'invio della password?
<paulucciu> ma non riesco a recuperare la pw
<paulucciu> quindi sono venuto qui sperando che qualcuno mi aiutasse con l'audio :)
<glpiana> paulucciu, vabbè col forum qui non c'entriamo nulla. hai problemi con l'audio. sempre avuti o di colpo dopo aver fatto qualcosa?
<paulucciu> ho usato ardour e audacity
<paulucciu> e puf!
<paulucciu> è sparito l'audio
<glpiana> paulucciu, anche dopo riavvio del pc?
<paulucciu> sì sì
<glpiana> paulucciu, apri un terminale e scrivi: alsamixer
<paulucciu> all'inizio non vedeva la scheda audio
<glpiana> paulucciu, dimmi se si apre un mixer o se da errore
<paulucciu> dopo aver cambiato la versione del kernel
<paulucciu> è ricomparsa la scheda audio
<glpiana> paulucciu, che versione hai messo?
<paulucciu> alsamixer si apre dopo cambio kernel
<glpiana> paulucciu, che kernel?
<paulucciu> 13.04
<glpiana> scrivi in un terminale: uname -a              e copia qui cosa esce
<paulucciu> te lo dico subito...
<paulucciu> 3.8.0-30-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 20:52:24 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> paulucciu, scrivi nel terminale: apt-cache policy linux-image-generic
<glpiana> !paste | paulucciu
<ubot-it> paulucciu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paulucciu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058287/
<jester-> proposed e poi ci si lamenta
<glpiana> paulucciu, perchè hai attivato i proposed?
<paulucciu> non ho idea di cosa siano
<glpiana> sì, vabbè
<glpiana> paulucciu, all'avvio de pc visualizzi il menu di grub?
<paulucciu> no
<glpiana> paulucciu, hai solo ubuntu su sto pc?
<paulucciu> sì
<jester-> <paulucciu> non ho idea di cosa siano
<jester-> da soli non si attivano
<glpiana> paulucciu, allora riavvia il pc. dopo la prima schermata, quella col rimando al bios, premi e tieni premuto a lungo il tasto shift finchè non appare il menu di grub. scegli la seconda voce
<glpiana> paulucciu, alla schermata successiva scegli il kernel 2.8.0-29
<glpiana> paulucciu, poi torna e dimmi se l'audio va
<paulucciu> per proposed intendi gli aggiornamenti proposti?
<glpiana> paulucciu, esattamente quelli
<paulucciu> è quello che ho provato a reinstallare ma non era presente tra i pacchetti
<glpiana> paulucciu, è già installato. va scelto all'avvio e se funziona vediamo di levare quello che stai usando ora
<paulucciu> riavvio
<gatsu1000> buongiorno a tutti
<gatsu1000> hola glpiana! grazie ancora per ieri!
<glpiana> gatsu1000, :)
<alessandro_> salve
<alessandro_> a tutti
<gatsu1000> ho una domanda veramente stupida, questa dovrebbe essere veloce ;)
<alessandro_> ieri ho istallato ubuntu in un asus a 2000
<alessandro_> alla fine dell'istallazione mi dice che e tutto apposto riavvio e mi compare subito dopo
<gatsu1000> perchè se trascino un'applicazione dal menu sul desktop, ogni tanto diventa "eseguibile" e ogni tanto no?
<alessandro_> la schermata si asus mi compare questo messaggio
<alessandro_> error: out of disk .
<gatsu1000> nel senso, ci doppio clicco su alcune e mi chiede se voglio renderle eseguibili, su altre no
<alessandro_> sotto ce grub rescue
<alessandro_> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<alessandro_> per favore
<alessandro_> QUALCUNO MI PUO AIUTARE PER FAVORE
<alessandro_> E URGENTE
<akis24> alessandro_:  togli il maisucolo  da terminale scrivi sudo fdisk -l   e metti su pastebin
<akis24> maiuscolo*
<glpiana> alessandro_, non scrivere in maiuscolo e abbi pazienza un attimo
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gatsu1000> il mio non è urgente, ma penso che sia banale^^ non è che qualcuno sa dirmi perchè?
<alessandro_> ok ci provo
<glpiana> gatsu1000, io no
<akis24> gatsu1000: altro che banale sembra una lotteria..
<alessandro_> mi midce unknown comand ?sudo? e poi ancora grub rescuse
<akis24> gatsu1000: intanto dovrebbe bastarti creare un collegamento sul desktop  invece di trascinare
<alessandro_> 'sudo'
<gatsu1000> lol
<gatsu1000> vabbè, sto facendo a mano creando avviatori...
<akis24> alessandro_:  sudo fdisk -l  e metti la password
<alessandro_> quale password
<alessandro_> ??
<akis24> alessandro_: la tua ..
<glpiana> akis24, ma se è in grub rescue
<alessandro_> quella che mi chiede quando o fatto l'istalalzione
<akis24> -.-
<alessandro_> non mi fa fare nnt
<alessandro_> mi dice sempre unknow command
<akis24> alessandro_:  avvia il disco di installazione di ubuntu  devi installare grub sul mbr
<alessandro_> io ho la versione ubuntu 11.10
<akis24> alessandro_: devi seguire questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<akis24> alessandro_: quella versione non piu' supportata
<alessandro_> e perchè mettendo hhd di questo pc in un altro mi si avvia
<akis24> alessandro_: lo stesso hdd su un altro pc si avvia ?
<alessandro_> si
<akis24> alessandro_: hai win8 su questo pc dove non si avvia ?
<alessandro_> mi compare quale sistema voglio avviare e io li dico ubuntu e lui parte
<alessandro_> no avevo xp
<alessandro_> s3
<alessandro_> sp3
<glpiana> alessandro_, quanti dischi hai su questo pc?
<alessandro_> 1
<akis24> alessandro_:  ti serve qualcuno esperto nno so' che risponderti
<glpiana> alessandro_, e l'altro pc su cui il disco gira?
<alessandro_> o provato anche a riformattare ma nnt
<alessandro_> nell' altro pc gira tranquillamente
<glpiana> alessandro_, e l'installazione su quale pc è stata eseguita?
<alessandro_> inizialmente sul
<alessandro_>  asus a 2000
<glpiana> alessandro_, parliamo dell'ultima installazione fatta
<alessandro_> vedendo che mi faceva questo errore ho provato  a reistallarlo e niente allora o preso l'altro pc e lo fatto e con hdd dell asus a 2000
<glpiana> alessandro_, ok, e quando hai installato dall'altro pc, quanti dischi c'erano?
<alessandro_> nel sltro pc si avvia a ppena lo metto nel asus a 2000 mi dice error of disk
<alessandro_> 1
<alessandro_> ora io sul asus sto affendo avviare il boot dal cd
<glpiana> alessandro_, ok, allora avvia l'asus con il cd che hai usato per l'installazione o con la chiavetta usb
<glpiana> paulucciu, sei riuscito?
<paulucciu> eccomi
<paulucciu> shift non funge all'avvio
<alessandro_> ma non  mi fa avviare dalla usb
<glpiana> paulucciu, vabbè proviamo in altro modo. scrivi nel temrinale: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> !paste | paulucciu
<ubot-it> paulucciu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> alessandro_, da cd va bene lo stesso
<paulucciu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058360/
<glpiana> paulucciu, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.8.0-30-generic
<glpiana> metti su pastebin quello che appare a terminale
<paulucciu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058377/
<glpiana> paulucciu, hai qualche gestore di pacchetti aperto?
<paulucciu> che fesso
<paulucciu> hai ragione
 * Matt_91 is away: Sono occupato
<glpiana> Matt_91, non usare messaggi di away su questo canale, grazie
<paulucciu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058386/
<glpiana> paulucciu, scrivi: sudo update-grub           e metti su pastebin
<paulucciu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058390/
<glpiana> paulucciu, oki, riavvia e poi torna qui
<paulucciu> oki
<glpiana> paulucciu, dunque?
<paulucciu> eccomi
<glpiana> paulucciu, l'audio va?
<paulucciu> il suono è down
<glpiana> paulucciu, scrivi nel terminale: uname -a              e copia qui quello che esce
<paulucciu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058406/
<paulucciu> ora è caricato il kernel originario, giusto?
<glpiana> paulucciu, sì ora è giusto. io devo assentarmi mezz'ora
<paulucciu> oki
<paulucciu> grazie glpiana
<alessandro_> salve
<alessandro_> rieccomi
<alessandro_> glpiana
<alessandro_> c sei
<jester-> è andato a pranz
<jester-> anche i lunxari si nutrono, a volte
<alessandro_> ihihihihi
<alessandro_> ma tu mi potresti aiutare
<jester-> forse
<alessandro_> ho istallato ubunti in un asus a 2000
<alessandro_> dopo la schermata asus mi dice ubuntu out of disk grub rescue
<alessandro_> senza ubuntu
<alessandro_> cosi out of disk grub rescue
<jester-> alessandro_: come hai installato
<alessandro_> lo istallato tramite cd
<alessandro_> come ora sono
<alessandro_> nella shermata
<alessandro_> di istallazione
<alessandro_> dove mi dice prova ho istalla
<alessandro_> se io faccio prova posso fare questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> alessandro_: eh ma come hai installato: installa accanto, usa l'intero disco, manuale
<alessandro_> ho usato lìintero disco
<jester-> alessandro_: ha uefi o mbr
<jester-> alessandro_: apri gparted
<alessandro_> asp asp
<alessandro_> non ci capisco nnt sono nuovo di ubuntu
<jester-> alessandro_: apri editor partizioni
<alessandro_> da dove e come
<jester-> cercalo nei menu
<alessandro_> io sono nella schemata di istallazione di ubuntu dove dice prova ubuntu o istalla
<jester-> o scrivi sudo gparted nel terminale della live
<jester-> alessandro_: logico che devi andare inprova ubuntu
<akis24> jester-:  ... [11:51:04] <alessandro_> e perchè mettendo hhd di questo pc in un altro mi si avvia
<jester-> bella questa
<akis24> gia'
<alessandro_> sono andata su prova
<alessandro_> sta caricando
<jester-> alessandro_: è un portatile?
<jester-> con un solo hd?
<alessandro_> si si
<alessandro_> e entrato
<alessandro_> cosa devo fare ora
<cesare> ciao a tutti....ho richiesto circa tre ore fa una nuova psswrd per accedere al forum..(la vecchia l'avevo dimenticata)....è uscito il messaggio che la nuova psswrd è stata inviata all'indirizzo email...invece nn è arrivato nulla...ho provato tre volte e ho controllato in tutte le cartelle (posta in arrivo, spam, cestino, trash..)...niente...
<cesare> ....qualcuno sa aiutarmi...?
<alessandro_> salve
<alessandro_> eccomi
<alessandro_> di nuovo
<alessandro_> jester allora cosa devo fare
<jester-> alessandro_: stai scrivendo dalla live?
<Matt_91> cesare: dovresti contattare il gruppo forum!
<Matt_91> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<Matt_91> !gruppoforum
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gruppoforum'
<Matt_91> cesare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoForum
<jester-> cesare: /j #ubuntu-it-forum ma devi avere il nick registrato o non ti fa scrivere
<alessandro_> cmq
<alessandro_> sono dentro ubuntu in modalita prova
<alessandro_> cosa devo fare
<jester-> alessandro_: apri un terminale
<alessandro_> come
<jester-> alessandro_: non c'è sulla barra laterale?
<jester-> alessandro_: o clicca il logo sopra la barra che si apre la dash e nella ricerca scrivi terminal
<alessandro_> ok
<paulucciu> ho il tuo stesso problema
<paulucciu> cesare
<alessandro_> ok c sono ora
<alessandro_> devo mettere
<alessandro_>  sodo fdisk-l
<alessandro_> giusto
<alessandro_> c sei
<alessandro_> ora cosa devo fare
<alessandro_> rieccomi sono su lterminal
<alessandro_> cosa devo fare
<alessandro_> ora
<alessandro_> devo scrivevere
<alessandro_> sodo fidsk-l
<alessandro_> giusto
<alessandro_> jester
<jester-> alessandro_: su fa vedere nel paste sudo fdisk -l
<alessandro_> mi dice command not found
<alessandro_> ho scrito sudo fdisk-l
<alessandro_> ma nnt
<glpiana> alessandro_, fdisk è staccato da -l
<glpiana> paulucciu, nel terminale scrivi: alsamixer
<alessandro_> fatto
<alessandro_> mi dice tante cose
<alessandro_>  cosa devo fare
<glpiana> !paste | alessandro_ selezioni e copi su questo sito
<ubot-it> alessandro_ selezioni e copi su questo sito: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paulucciu> audio continua a non fungere, non capisco
<glpiana> paulucciu, il mixer si apre?
<paulucciu> sì
<paulucciu> i volumi sono tutti abilitati
<glpiana> paulucciu, sai prendere una schermata?
<paulucciu> un secondo
<glpiana> !image | paulucciu
<ubot-it> paulucciu: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cesare> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alessandro__> ciao glpiana
<alessandro__> ecco cosa  mi compare
<uhpnou> buongiorno ho un problema con lightdm su raring -> non posso nè riavviare nè spegnere il pc da lightdm
<uhpnou> non ho altri utenti attivi
<alessandro__> Usage:  fdisk [options] <disk>    change partition table  fdisk [options] -l <disk> list partition table(s)  fdisk -s <partition>      give partition size(s) in blocks  Options:  -b <size>             sector size (512, 1024, 2048 or 4096)  -c[=<mode>]           compatible mode: 'dos' or 'nondos' (default)  -h                    print this help text  -u[=<unit>]           display units: 'cylinders' or 'sectors' (default)  -v  
<glpiana> uhpnou, che interfaccia usi?
<uhpnou> unity
<paulucciu> http://imagebin.org/269682
<glpiana> alessandro__, il comando è: sudo staccato fdisk staccato -l     (meno elle)
<uhpnou> e unity-greeter
<alessandro__> fatto mi compare questo
<alessandro__> Usage:  fdisk [options] <disk>    change partition table  fdisk [options] -l <disk> list partition table(s)  fdisk -s <partition>      give partition size(s) in blocks  Options:  -b <size>             sector size (512, 1024, 2048 or 4096)  -c[=<mode>]           compatible mode: 'dos' or 'nondos' (default)  -h                    print this help text  -u[=<unit>]           display units: 'cylinders' or 'sectors' (default)  -v  
<glpiana> paulucciu, se schiacci F6 cosa compare?
<glpiana> alessandro__, no, se compare quello scrivi il comando errato
<jester-> alessandro_: su fa vedere nel paste sudo fdisk -l
<alessandro__> lo scritto stacato e compare quello che ti o copiato
<glpiana> alessandro__, dopo fdisk scrivi una elle, un uno o una i maiuscola?
<alessandro__> una elle
<alessandro__> cosa devo mettere
<paulucciu> http://imagebin.org/269687
<glpiana> alessandro__, una elle, corretto. e tra il trattino e la elle metto uno spazio?
<glpiana> paulucciu, sembrerebbe tutto a posto. esci dal mmixer premendo esc una o due volte
<alessandro__> mi pare d no
<alessandro__> lo devo mettere
<paulucciu> uscito
<glpiana> paulucciu, poi scrivi: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<glpiana> alessandro__, no, non ci va. ma non ha senso che il comando non funzioni
<paulucciu> nessun suono
<alessandro__> hai raggione ho sbagliato o messo 1
<alessandro__> asp modifico
<alessandro__> ora mi dice altre cose
<alessandro__>  Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders, total 312581808 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x00050860     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048   311140351   155569152   83  Linux /dev/sda2       3
<glpiana> alessandro__, ecco, metti su pastebin per cortesia, qui non si capisce
<glpiana> !paste | alessandro__
<ubot-it> alessandro__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessandro__> su poster cosa devo mettere
<glpiana> alessandro__, il tuo nome
<alessandro__> ora
<jester-> o anche sticass
<glpiana> alessandro__, leggi il messaggio di ubot-it , c'è tutto scritto
<jester-> glpiana: non fare cosi che a leggere si perde la vista
<alessandro__> mi devo registrare
<glpiana> paulucciu, dopo aver installato ardour che hai fatto?
<glpiana> alessandro__, no, nessuna registrazione
<paulucciu> solo registrato nulla di più
<alessandro__> cosa devo fare su terminal
<paulucciu> in realtà il suono è scomparso mentre usavo audacity
<glpiana> paulucciu, e su audacity che hai fatto?
<paulucciu> lo stesso
<alessandro__> allora
<glpiana> alessandro__, facci vedere pastebin per cortesia. senze quelle informazioni non possiamo fare nulla
<Kasar> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> paulucciu, e poi di punto in bianco ha smesso di emettere suono?
<alessandro__> quando faccio pastebin mi dice poi di registarmi
<paulucciu> provo a disinstallarli?
<alessandro__> teli posso mettere qua e basta
<alessandro__> teli incollo
<jester-> alessandro__: non devi cliccare plaintext
<glpiana> alessandro__, ricarica la pagina e limitati a copiare l'output del comando e a inserire un nome, poi premi paste
<jester-> devi incollare mettere il nick e pigiare paste
<paulucciu> mentre registravo su audacity ad un certo punto ha cominciato a registrare e riprodurre contemporaneamente facendo gracchiare la cassa destra
<paulucciu> quando sono uscito da audacity il suono era sparito
<paulucciu> completamente
<alessandro__> ora melo a chiuso in una finestra
<alessandro__> dove mi dice download
<glpiana> alessandro__, oki, copia qui l'indirizzo della pagina: http:// etc etc etc
<Kasar> scusate ho un dubbio riguardo l'installazione di Lubuntu
<jester-> Kasar: dica
<alessandro__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058535/
<glpiana> paulucciu, col kernel che abbiamo disisnstallato prima la situazione dell'audio era la stessa?
<paulucciu> peggio
<glpiana> alessandro__, oki, ora diamo un po' di comandi. ma non scriverli, copiali e incollali
<glpiana> !grub | alessandro__
<ubot-it> alessandro__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<paulucciu> installando un'altra versione del kernel era sparita l'icona del volume
<glpiana> alessandro__, prendi la seconda guida (ripristino) e seguila
<paulucciu> e mi dava solo output dummy
<Kasar> prima di iniziare l'installazione è necessario il passaggio "controlla difetti su disco"?
<glpiana> alessandro__, un comando per volta, anche se non ti daranno nessun output alcuni
<jester-> salta la parte per /boot
<alessandro__> o messo il primo sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<paulucciu> installando poi il kernel 3.0.9 (ult versione) poi è ricomparso il controllo volume e gli altri output audio
<glpiana> paulucciu, facciamo una prova. avvia da live cd o usb (quello con cui hai installato) e vedi se lì l'audio funziona. per provarlo usa il comando che ti ho dato prima (aplay etc etc)
<alessandro__> ora vado con gli altri in questo non fa nnt
<paulucciu> dopo ho disinstallato il 3.0.9
<glpiana> alessandro__, procedi
<paulucciu> ok ok provo
<alessandro__> ma la terza voce una alla volta o tutti insieme
<glpiana> alessandro__, uno per volta
<alessandro__> ok
<Kasar> jester dicevi a me di saltare il passaggio?
<Kasar> quindi non è necessario. non è un problema se lancio il controllo difetti e non parte la verifica
<jester-> Kasar: non era per te
<glpiana> Kasar, nel dubbio puoi farglielo fare il controllo. problemi non ne crea
<jester-> !installazione | Kasar
<ubot-it> Kasar: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Kasar> ops scusa
<jester-> ci sono pure le figure
<uhpnou> glpiana, hai qualche idea? su internet trovo solo bug relati ad altri utenti attivi
<alessandro_> no fa nnt ora cosa devo fare
<alessandro_> il 4 comando
<Kasar> ora mi guardo le guide ma la domanda sorge dal fatto che non parte la verifica, o meglio non parte sulla versione desktop mentre sulla versione alternate si e il test viene superato
<Kasar> a proposito c'è differenza se installo da alternate oppure desktop?
<jester-> Kasar: che versione vorresti installare
<glpiana> uhpnou, no, hai provvato a reinstallare lightdm?
<glpiana> alessandro_, questo lo hai dato? sudo chroot /mnt
<jester-> Kasar: alternate dalla 13.04 esiste solo in lubuntu se non sbaglio e la differenza è solo il tipo di installer
<Kasar> ho scaricato lubuntu 13.04 ma io ne vorrei una che vada bene per un netbook come il mio
<jester-> Kasar: c'è netbook e netbook
<uhpnou> ho provato a reinstallare, dpkg-reconfigure
<alessandro__> no
<alessandro__> lo devo dare
<uhpnou> ora sto provando gdm
<alessandro__> glpiana
<uhpnou> per vedere se è un problema che ho solo con lightdm
<Kasar> Jester: certo hai ragione ma considerando che ora scrivo dalla versione prova senza installazione sembra che funzioni tutto
<alessandro__> non succede nnt
<alessandro__> glpiana
<alessandro__> help
<jester-> Kasar: allora installa da li
<jester-> è uguale
<glpiana> alessandro__, sì
<alessandro__> ora cosa devo fare
<jester-> alessandro__: se arrivato a sudo chroot
<alessandro__> si
<jester-> alessandro__: hai il prompt # ?
<alessandro__> no sono ancora sul terminal
<jester-> e appunto sul terminale
<Kasar> Jester l'unica cosa che mi ferma dall'installare dalla versione prova "desktop" è che non ho avuto modo di verificare gli errori su disco. Domando: andrei + sul sicuro installando dall'altro disco che ha superato il controllo per difetti?
<jester-> alessandro__: dopo sudo chroot /mnt
<glpiana> alessandro__, hai dato sudo chroot /mnt ?
<glpiana> Kasar, instanto potresti provare la versione desktop senza installarla
<Kasar> glpiana: si la sto provando proprio in ora
<Kasar> scrivo dalla versione prova
<glpiana> Kasar, poi se hai dei dubbi, riavvia e fagli fare il controllo
<jester-> Kasar: sa va tutto procedi con installa lubbuntu
<glpiana> male non fa, al massimo ci mette un po' di tempo
<Kasar> è proprio questo il problema non parte il controllo
<alessandro__> glpiana si
<alessandro__> lo dato
<alessandro__> ma nnt
<glpiana> alessandro__, oki, ora scrivi: grub-install /dev/sda
<paulucciu> pffff
<Kasar> invece di controllare il disco parte la schermata di caricamento di Lubuntu e dopo un po si blocca li e non fa + nulla
<glpiana> paulucciu, l'audio non va neanche da cd?
<paulucciu> sono sulla live della vers 11
<paulucciu> non va nemmeno qui
<glpiana> paulucciu, allora io ti consiglierei di controllare i jack delle casse
<paulucciu> provo a collegare le casse ad un lettore
<paulucciu> magari si sono bruciate
<alessandro__> mi dice error reported
<glpiana> alessandro__, copia su pastebin
<Kasar> mentre da alternate il controllo è partito ed è stato superato
<Kasar> è normale che non parta il controllo disco?
<glpiana> Kasar, che scheda video monta il tuo pc?
<glpiana> Kasar, no, non lo è
<alessandro__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058597/
<Kasar> glpiana: Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family
<glpiana> Kasar, secondo me provi a installare dalla versione desktop. poi se ti da problemi provi la alternate
<glpiana> alessandro__, oki, ora scrivi: update-grub
<alessandro__> telo devo spedire
<glpiana> alessandro__, sì
<Kasar> hum.....si nel dubbio potrei fare cosi ma cmq sia mi confermate che l'OS installato da alternate e desktop sono la stessa versione?
<glpiana> Kasar, la stessa identica
<alessandro__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058606/
<Kasar> beh allora vado direttamente con la alternate che sono sicuro
<glpiana> alessandro__, oki, riprendi la guida dal comando exit
<Kasar> grazie x queste delucidazioni ma ho bisogno di chiedervi ancora un paio di cose
<glpiana> alessandro__, seguila fino in fondo e poi riavvia. se è andato a posto si dovrebbe avviare
<alessandro__> devo copiarli tutti
<alessandro__> no una lla volta vero
<glpiana> alessandro__, uno alla volta
<paulucciu> è strano, le casse funzionano
<Kasar> premetto che vorrei installare eliminando la copia di Win Xp e vorrei sapere se è possibile partizionare il disco interno mantenendo una unita' logica NTFS?
<glpiana> Kasar, nella guida ti spiega tutto per bene
<paulucciu> e nelle impostazini del volume ora mi fa vedere solo un dummy output
<glpiana> Kasar, c'è un riferimento al partizionamento manuale
<jester-> Kasar: eliminare winz non è mai una buona idea ma si puo fare tutto
<paulucciu> sono sempre sulla live
<alessandro__> ok
<alessandro__> anche exit
<glpiana> paulucciu, allora ultima cosa che ti farei fare è spegnere il pc, staccargli la spina e aspettare almeno una decina di minuti. poi riprovi
<glpiana> alessandro__, exit è il primo che devi dare
<Kasar> quindi mi consigliate di mantere winz? ma mi da continuamente errori e schermate blu.......... l'idea era quella mi mettere Linux proprio x eliminare i difetti di winz
<paulucciu> va bene, stacco la spina! :)
<glpiana> Kasar, se hai un disco abbastanza capiente, tenere windows può sempre esserti utile
<paulucciu> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> paulucciu, :)
<uhpnou> glpiana stesso problema con gdm
<glpiana> uhpnou, non so dirti e tra pochissimo stacco
<Kasar> i realta' non pensavo di abbandonarlo deltutto ma virtualizzarlo.......... so che cè un programma che si chiama virtualbox ma poi vorrei che un Os veda le partizioni dell'altro e viceversa
<Kasar> cmq ho circa 160GB
<uhpnou> ok grazie per l'aiuto cmq
<glpiana> Kasar, abbondanti direi
<glpiana> stacco, a domani
<Kasar> vi saluto alla prossima e grazie ancora!
<alessandro_> glpiana
<alessandro_> hey
<alessandro_> ora che devo fare
<alessandro_> sino arrivato alla fine
<alessandro_> devo riavviare i l sistema e minuover il cd live
<alessandro_> scusa ma se riavvio come faccio a toglier ei lcd
<ExPBoy> alessandro_, toglilo prima e poi riavvi
<alessandro_> e funziona xkè ho seguito la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<alessandro_> e poi dove la voce riavvia
<alessandro_> ciao atutti
<alessandro_> non ha funzionato
<alessandro_> glpiana
<alessandro_> non ha funzionato
<alessandro_> mi ricompare error out of disk
<paulucciu> ciao a tutti
<paulucciu> qualcuno ha voglia/tempo di aiutarmi a dare una voce alle mie casse?
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti qualcuno mi puo ridare vita la sistema
<paulucciu> nessuno?
<paulucciu> devo fare formattone?
<alessandro_> qualcuno mi aiuta
<alessandro_> per favore
<alessandro_> paulucciu hai provato ad andare dash e scrivre driver e vedere se i driver sono tutti apposto
<mibofra> paulucciu: alessandro_ su ditemi che non va e vediam che si può fare :))
<alessandro_> mibofra
<alessandro_> a me mi dice out of disk grub rescue dopo la schermata di asus
<falco002> buongiorno a tutti
<Guest78367> gioron, creare un collegamento sul desktop come windows è possinile
<mibofra> alessandro_: sei messo bene xD ma ce la faremo :D
<mibofra> alessandro_: avvia la live
<alessandro_> un attimo
<mibofra> Guest78367: un lanciatore... su linux ci sono i file .desktop
<Guest78367> cioè dove lo trovo
<mibofra> Se no un collegamento banalissimo ad un file o eseguibile si si può
<Guest78367> come davo fare
<mibofra> Guest78367: selezioni con il tasto destro un file e usi la voce per far un collegamento
<mibofra> Se no
<alessandro_> non mi avvia + il live
<mibofra> ln -s /percorso/file /destinazione/collegamento,  da terminale
<alessandro_> ok avviato
<alessandro_> mibofra  devo andare su prova vero
<mibofra> paulucciu: uhm vedi da terminale alsamixer -V all se i canali audio sono bassi
<mibofra> Si alessandro_
<alessandro_> ok aspetto che si avvia e poi ti dico
<mibofra> Ok
<paulucciu> ciao mibofra!
<paulucciu> alsa è a posto
<paulucciu> canali tutti attivi e volumi a palla
<paulucciu> soundtest negativo
<paulucciu> scheda audio rilevata
<paulucciu> output analogico presente nelle impostazioni audio
<paulucciu> il kernel è quello predefinito di della versione 13.04
<paulucciu> non capisco!
<paulucciu> le casse funzionano, le ho collegate ad un lettore mp3
<paulucciu> che si può fare!
<paulucciu> ho anche provato a staccare la spina per 10 min :)
<mibofra> paulucciu: sbagliato uscita :)) ?
<alessandro_> eccomi
<alessandro_> sono in modalita prova ubuntu
<alessandro_> mibofra
<alessandro_> e allora cosa devo fare ora
<alessandro_> mibofra
<alessandro_> c sei
<mibofra> oi
<mibofra> allora
<alessandro_> dimmi cosa devo fare
<paulucciu> :)
<mibofra> apri un terminale
<paulucciu> dai mibofra!!!!!!!!
<paulucciu> :)
<paulucciu> l'uscita è sempre la stessa da anni!
<mibofra> paulucciu, mi sarò perso un messaggio xD
<alessandro_> ok
<alessandro_> ora
<mibofra> paulucciu, non va neanche dopo riavvio?
<paulucciu> assolutamente no
<mibofra> alessandro_, verifichiamo se il sistema installato è ancora presente
<mibofra> dai un  sudo blkid e postalo con
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> paulucciu, prova ad aggiornar il kernel
<Guest28190> Salve a tutti...ho una stampante hp photosmart premium, e vorrei istallarla su kubuntu...
<Guest28190> la stampante é wi fi
<mibofra> Guest28190, connettila al router wifi poi vai su "impostazioni di sistema" → "stampanti" e aggiungi con l'apposito pulsante una nuova stampante
<mibofra> dopo di che selezioni la tua stampante in rete
<mibofra> e la configurazione sarà pressoché automatica
<mibofra> Guest28190, consiglierei di assegnar alla stampante un indirizzo ip fisso :)
<paulucciu> alla versione 3.0.9 intendi?
<mibofra> paulucciu, quella più recente che ti fornisce
<mibofra> io sono alla 3.11.4
<mibofra> paulucciu, la 3.0.x è una serie un poco vecchia xD
<mibofra> paulucciu, sei sulla 10.04-10?
<paulucciu> sudo apt-get dist-update?
<Guest28190> il fatto é che la stampante é collegata, solo che non mi appare in nessuna lista di stampanti disponibili
<alessandro__> mibofra eccomi cosa compare http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058894/
<mibofra> Guest28190, neanche tra quelle da aggiungere?
<Guest28190> il modello della stampante non apparein nessuna lista,eppure é collegata
<mibofra> Guest28190, prova prima da usb
<Guest28190> va bene
<paulucciu> sono sulla 13.04
<alessandro__> mibofra
<alessandro__> c sei
<mibofra> alessandro_, oi
<alessandro__> dimm itutto
<alessandro__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058894/
<mibofra> paulucciu, aggiorna l'ultimo per la 13.04 è il 3.8.x
<alessandro__> mi compare questo
<mibofra> alessandro_, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<mibofra> alessandro_, poi dai un ls /mnt e quello che esce fuori lo pasti sempre con il paste
<paulucciu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058910/
<paulucciu> ti ho postato la versione del kernel
<mibofra> paulucciu, sei arrivato
<mibofra> paulucciu, puoi provar con il ppa ufficiale di canonical
<alessandro__> mibofra http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058912/
<mibofra> paulucciu, nulla sempre la stessa versione... dai un lsmod -l e postalo :)
<mibofra> alessandro_, certo se nella riga di comando dai un lo scritto in toto xD
<mibofra> il comando è solo ls /mnt
<alessandro__> mifobra http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058918/
<alessandro__> mibofra
<alessandro__> c sei
<mibofra> sisi xD
<ExPBoy> :)
<alessandro__> e daii ho bisogno per favore
<alessandro__> cosa devo fare ora
<mibofra> alessandro_, sisi
<mibofra> allora
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<alessandro__> tutto come hai scritto tu
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<mibofra> sudo chroot /mnt
<mibofra> esatto
<alessandro__> fatto ora
<alessandro__> cosa devo farer
<paulucciu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058936/
<mibofra> alessandro_, update-grub
<mibofra> e appena finito riavvii
<mibofra> paulucciu, dai solo lsmod
<alessandro__> non ho capito cosa devo copiare
<mibofra> alessandro_, semplicemente dai update-grub
<alessandro__> come faccioa asapere quando afinito
<paulucciu> postato vedi sopra ma non sembra nulla di interessante :)
<paulucciu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058968/
<alessandro__> a finito ora devo riavviare
<alessandro__> ma devo togliere il cd
<alessandro__> prima
<mibofra> alessandro_, si
<paulucciu> vedi qualcosa che non va in lsmod?
<mibofra> paulucciu, un lshw :D
<mibofra> dai un lshw
<paulucciu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058983/
<alessandro__> il cd non melo fa togliere
<paulucciu> mibofra, che faccio stacco di nuovo la spina per 10 min?
<paulucciu> :)
<paulucciu> ahahah
<mibofra> spetta
<mibofra> toh
<mibofra> ci avrei scommesso xD
<mibofra> hai una scheda audio hdmi integrata nella nvida
<mibofra> sta usando quella
<paulucciu> sì ho la scheda integrata
<alessandro__> con il tastino del elttore non melo fa uscire che devo fare
<mibofra> usi i driver closed?
<mibofra> alessandro_, prima spegni il sistema live poi esci il dvd
<mibofra> XD
<paulucciu> bella domanda
<paulucciu> non ne ho la più pallida idea
<mibofra> xD io direi di no
<alessandro__> devo chiudere il terminale
<paulucciu> alessandro stacca la spina per 10 min!
<paulucciu> :)
<mibofra> mettili tramite sorgenti software → driver aggiuntivi
<paulucciu> scherzo
<mibofra> alessandro_, senti dai un sudo poweroff va ci spicciamo...
<paulucciu> ho provato ad entrare prima in sorgenti software
<alessandro__> dai aspe daii non voglio che si rovina tutto se dovesse funsionare
<alessandro__> devo chiudere prima i lterminale
<paulucciu> dai pensa ad alessandro ci vediamo tra 2 min
<alessandro__> grasie paulucciu
<alessandro_> allroa
<alessandro_> come devo chiedere per toglire prima il cd
<alessandro_> devo chiedere i lterminale o poi non funziona nnt
<mibofra> alessandro_, se dai sudo poweroff spegni il pc
<alessandro_> non ha funzionato
<mibofra> dai exit
<mibofra> e poi riprova sudo poweroff
<mibofra> o lo spegni dal menù che reperisci dall'icona nell'angolo in alto a destra
<paulucciu> dai ale stacca la spina brutalmente e si sistema tutto!
<paulucciu> allora...
<paulucciu> riesco ad accedere solo ai repository da gestore pacchetti
<paulucciu> la voce sorgenti software del soft cen è inattiva
<mibofra> paulucciu, dalle impostazioni di sistema?
<paulucciu> quale voce nelle impostazioni?
<paulucciu> non mi sembra che ci sia nulla
<paulucciu> se intendi queste (http://imagebin.org/269744) non c'è nulla che mi riporti alle sorgenti software
<mibofra> lol non c'è
<mibofra> dai sudo apt-get install software-properties-gtk
<paulucciu> ma com'è possibile! sarà stato il kernel a fare casino...
<Guest95548> ciao,ragazzi ho problema con qbitorrent,all'improvviso mi trova pochissimi file cioè 2-3 a ricerca,idee?
<Guest95548> ho provato a disinstallare e reinstallare ma niente
<paulucciu> il primo? http://imagebin.org/269749
<paulucciu> uei mibofra, hai staccato la spina anche tu? :)
<mibofra> ma no xD
<mibofra> paulucciu, l'hai messo?
<paulucciu> vedi due righe sopra...:)
<paulucciu> ti chiedevo "il primo"? :)
<pol> ciao,ragazzi ho problema con qbitorrent,all'improvviso mi trova pochissimi file cioè 2-3 a ricerca,idee?  ho provato a disinstallare e reinstallare ma niente
<paulucciu> metto quello proprietario...
<paulucciu> pol, prova transmission
<akis24> ciao
<paulucciu> mibofra ci sei ancora?
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> paulucciu, riavviato?
<paulucciu> sì
<paulucciu> indovina
<paulucciu> non si sente nulla
<paulucciu> ed ho solo lo sfondo del desktop senza comandi!
<paulucciu> :)
<paulucciu> ho avviato il brows da term
<paulucciu> c'è un modo per trnare a sorgenti software da terminale?
<mibofra> paulucciu, si
<mibofra> sudo software-properties-gtk
<paulucciu> quale dovrei installare (http://imagebin.org/269755)?
<paulucciu> ma questi, tra l'altro, non sono per la scheda video?
<paulucciu> mibofra?
<mibofra> paulucciu, sono loro il primo
<mibofra> passa a quelli di xorg
<mibofra> :D
<paulucciu> mibofra, perdona l'ignoranza! quale dei quattro driver devo selezionare nella finestra che ti ho postato? :)
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<mibofra> Oi
<mibofra> Eccomi
<Samul> stavo installando ubuntu su un pc che ha già windows 7. ho avviato il live cd ma...
<Samul> l'opzione era installa ubuntu dentro windows 7 anziché a fianco di 7
<Samul> se invece la seleziono, il pc si riavvia e non succede niente
<Samul> come posso fare?
<akis24> Samul: cosa hai selezionato ?
<Samul> installa dentro windows 7
<akis24> che versione di ubuntu samul ?
<Samul> succede sia con la 13.04 che con la 12.04 LTS
<akis24> Samul: hai avviato la live prima o sei partito direttamente con l'installazione ?
<Samul> succede in entrambi i casi
<akis24> Samul:  di solito le opzioni sono installare accanto window oppure sostituire window o manuale selezionando partizione ecc tu cosa hai scelto ?
<Samul> eh
<Samul> mi chiede se installare DENTRO windows 7
<Samul> non c'è accanto
<akis24> Samul: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica dai un occhiata
<Samul> non ho tempo
<Samul> ho solo detto
<Samul> che l'opzione per installare accanto NON C'È
<akis24> Samul:  se non hai tempo .. lasciamo perdere
<Samul> oh dio
<Samul> ho 10 minuti
<Samul> perché devo installare ubuntu a una persona, e fra poco devo tornare a casa mia
<Samul> allora, uso lo stesso dvd che ho sempre usato
<Samul> solo che ora non c'è l'opzione per installarlo a fianco di windows
<Samul> ma l'opzione per installarlo DENTRO windows
<Samul> e non ne capisco il senso
<akis24> Samul:  se guardi il link  capirai ..
<Samul> ?
<Samul> non ho il tempo materiale di leggere
<Samul> so che non è una cosa carina
<Samul> ma per faovre potresti darmi una risposta?
<akis24> Samul: comunque se hai usato wubi per metterlo dentro window lo trovi come applicazione
<Samul> no
<Samul> non ho usato wubi
<Samul> un attimo
<Samul> tempo fa lo ho fatto
<Samul> e ora con revo l'ho levato
<Samul> possibile che ci siano ancora tracce?
<akis24> Samul: non saprei dirti
<Samul> come posso fare per verificare?
<akis24> Samul: riavvia win e vedi se lo trovi
<Samul> ok
<gabriel-shatana> ciao a tutti
<ro_> ciao a tutti
<gabriel-shatana> ho un problema a far bootare ubuntu su un pc della acer,, ho una partizione efi separata con dentro grub
<gabriel-shatana> paste.ubuntu.com/6059202/
<ro_> volevo chiedere se quanlcuno mi può dare una mano nella configurazione di freeradius
<ro_> hello tu all
<ro_> to
<Samul> lol
<gabriel-shatana> a) all'avvio si pianta dicendo Reboot or insert proper media device
<gabriel-shatana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6059202/
<akis24> gabriel-shatana: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI leggi la guida
<Samul> va beh devo andare
<Samul> ciao
<gabriel-shatana> akis24 già fatto
<gabriel-shatana> ho già un disco partizionto in gpt con la partizione fat all'inizio e grub dentro
<gabriel-shatana> ma il bios continua a dire reboot or insert proper media device
<akis24> gabriel-shatana: non so' risponderti  ti serve qualcuno esperto
<uhpnou> ciao ho un semplicissimo job per upstart (http://pastebin.com/VchNK106) che impedisce di riavviare o spegnere il pc da lightdm
<uhpnou> qualcuno ha idea del perchè?
<uhpnou> sono su 13.04
<mibofra> uhpnou, visto
<mibofra> gira solo per runlevel particolari
<mibofra> potresti dirmi come si chiama lo script? (il nome del file)
<uhpnou> mibofra /etc/init/ssh-tunnel.conf
<mibofra> uhpnou, dimmi se prima di provar a spegner da ligthdm se dai in un terminale o console tty sudo service ssh-tunnel stop riesci a spegnere
<mibofra> o riavviare, da lightdm
<uhpnou> provo con initctl stop ssh-tunnel riesco
<uhpnou> ora provo con il tuo comando
<uhpnou> si riesco a stopparlo
<uhpnou> e quando è in stato stop/waiting il reboot e shutdown di lightd funzionano
<mibofra> uhpnou, appunto
<mibofra> uhpnou, facciamo così
<mibofra> dai sudo apt-get install bum
<mibofra> poi finito dai bum nel terminale
<mibofra> dai la password, cerchi questo servizio e se non ti serve lo disabiliti :)
<uhpnou> in realtà il servizio mi serve
<uhpnou> devo scappare mi ricollego da casa, grazie cmq
<partenopeo> salve  mi  potete  consigliare  come  devo fare  per  vedere  i  video  visto  che  non  mim  fa  vedere  nessun  video il  brouser firefox?
<luca___> buona sera
<luca___> non riesco a capire come mai usando firefox browser la pagina diventa opaca e lenta e mi da sempre errore
<jester-> luca___: su tutte le url?
<massy> serola a tutti
<methos_> salve
<methos_> domanda: partiziono /usr/local, ad una successiva installazione i programmi rimangono?
<jester-> methos_: partizioni /usr/local?
<jester-> e quando mai
<methos_> si quando installi nella l ista dei punti di mount c'è anche quella
<jester-> methos_:  di solito si fa solo la home seprata
<jester-> separata
<methos_> io ho trovato un nuovo sistema
<methos_> ho letto no nso quanti opinioni sulle partizioni e file system
<jester-> methos_: non serve a nulla avere tanta roba separata
<methos_> ho letto anche del contrario
<jester-> methos_: vedi tu
<jester-> ma se la partizone gia c'è cosa ripartizioni
<vlt> sera
<paulucciu> mibobra, mi hai piantato in asso! :)
<paulucciu> provo a riproporre la questione...
<paulucciu> l'audio del mio ubuntu 13.04 non funziona
<jester-> paulucciu: controllato in alsamixer se tutto abilitato e volumi su?
<paulucciu> la scheda audio viene rilevata, gli output in impostazioni audio pure, ho il kernel predefinito di ubuntu 13.04, i volumi di alsamixer sono abilitati e tutti a palla
<jester-> paulucciu: fa vedere nel pasta rispsta a comando: lspci
<paulucciu> ciao jester
<paulucciu> alsa è ok
<Carlos78> salve ragazzi vorrei installare la nuova versione di ClamAV e leggo che dovrei farlo da quì: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clamav/0.97.8+dfsg-1ubuntu1.13.04.1   qualcuno sa come fare?
<jester-> Carlos78: antivirus?
<Carlos78> si
<jester-> Carlos78: a quale  pro in linux
<paulucciu> ecco infatti :)
<Carlos78> ho letto che è meglio averlo
<paulucciu> pensiamo a cose più serie! :)
<jester-> balle
<paulucciu> jester vuoi che ti posti qualcosa?
<paulucciu> ti va di darmi una mano?
<jester-> Carlos78: comunque ti devi prendere i primi 3 files farti un deb
<jester-> paulucciu: fa vedere nel pasta rispsta a comando: lspci
<jester-> Carlos78: e poi gli aggiornamenti visto l'inutilità non li fanno
<Carlos78> che io sappia non esiste un sistema esente da virus anche se ubuntu è molto più sicuro
<paulucciu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6059847/
<jester-> Carlos78: sistema unix per sua natura per beccare un virus devi essere pirla forte
<Carlos78> :) si lo so
<jester-> PaoloRotolo: nvidia la vedo dura, hai nvidia adefaut in uscita audio?
<jester-> paulucciu: marca modello del pc?
<Carlos78> ok ci proverò grazie Jester
<paulucciu> processore amd64 dual
<jester-> !deb | Carlos78
<ubot-it> Carlos78: deb is Per effettuare ricerche, anche complesse, sui pacchetti disponibili, e per scaricarli: http://packages.ubuntu.com - Per installare un .deb: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallarePacchettiDebian
<paulucciu> mb geforce 7050
<jester-> paulucciu: frega nanda del procio serve marca e modello per fare una ricerca
<paulucciu> dei singoli componenti?
<jester-> sarà mica marca elefante, ribaltalo e vedi se c'è qualche informazione
<paulucciu> è un pc assemblato
<Carlos78> Thanks
<paulucciu> dipende da cosa vuoi sapere
<jester-> paulucciu: è bello vecchio allora con una nvidia video serir 7000
<jester-> serie
<paulucciu> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+ × 2
<paulucciu> GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a/integrated/SSE2
<paulucciu> la ram, che penso c'entri poco, è kingston 2x2Gb
<paulucciu> il kernel del so è il 3.8.0-29-generic #42
<jester-> paulucciu: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=352702
<jester-> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1550975.html
<paulucciu> non penso sia per me jester
<paulucciu> alsa è ok
<paulucciu> e la scheda del tizio del post è diversa
<jester-> paulucciu: in teoria dovrebbe andare
<jester-> ma audio nvidia non se ne vedono in giro ad oggi, quindi facile che non abbiano svilpuppato il driver linux
<jester-> paulucciu: vedi sul sito nvidia che di solito linux lo supporta
<jester-> una delle poche
<Guest40861> zorro83
<Guest40861> sera
<manuela_> sera a tutti
<Guest40861> ho un bel problema con la wlan e nn sono un esperto di computer ho ubuntu 12.04tls
<manuela_> da poco ho reinstallato ubuntu su un pc ma ho dovuto fare la copia della cartella delle configurazioni di thunderbird. Ora non riesco ad accedere alla rubrica mentre l'account di posta l'ho impostato ex novo. visto che ho ancora la cartella con le configurazioni di thunderbird come recupero i contatti?
<manuela_> Guest40861, spiega il problema
<jester-> manuela_: hai copiato .thunderbird?
<manuela_> si
<jester-> manuela_: basta copiarla nella home e sostituire la esistent
<jester-> e
<manuela_> e mi è partito senza account settato
<jester-> .thunderbird col punto davanti
<jester-> ripristina la copia che li c'è dentro tutto
<jester-> si isntende la copia di backup fatta prima di formattare
<manuela_> ok, allora se cancello la cartella creata e ricopio quella della vecchia versione del SO andrà tutto ok?
<jester-> yess
<manuela_> jester-, forse ho un problema. il SO precedente era un 9.04 0 9.10 e la cartella che sto vedendo dentro la copia della home vecchia si chiama .mozilla-thunderbird. se cambio il nome in solo .thunderbird funzionerà che tu sappia? hanno cambiato qualcosa all'interno della cartella suddetta?
<manuela_> jester-, mi rispondo da solo, si! :-D
<manuela_> jester-, grazie
<manuela_> sera a tutti!!
<_Shadow_> Buonasera
<_Shadow_> c'è qualcuno in lina?
<_Shadow_> *linea?
<_Shadow_> Ciao drox_
<_Shadow_> posso chiederti un informazione?
<_Shadow_> Volevo sapere qualche informazione su una distro Luna...
<_Shadow_> qualcuno sa dirmi se questa distro è buona? E leggera?
<enzotib> !chat | _Shadow_
<ubot-it> _Shadow_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<_Shadow_> cosa vuol dire ! chat | "nickname" ? è un comando della chat?
<enzotib> _Shadow_, è un modo per dire al bot di dare una risposta di quelle frequentemente usate
<_Shadow_> Ok, non lo sapevo....
<drox_> ciao shadow_
<_Shadow_> Ciao drox_
<_Shadow_> per chiedere queste informazioni sono nella chat sbagliata?
<drox_> Ragazzi io voglio abilitare il raid, ho già inserito e creato il raid da bios, adesso devo abilitare MD?
<enzotib> _Shadow_, sì, mi pare che il messaggio del bot fosse chiaro
<_Shadow_> ok scusate... ciao...
<enzotib> !raid | drox_
<ubot-it> drox_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<drox_> enzotib: si ok il link, ma quello è per fare il raid del disco di sistema
<drox_> io ho la neccessità di fare una cosa più semplice
<drox_> ho il mio ha di sitema e rimane unico
<enzotib> drox_, non ne capisco, mi spiace, ho trovato il link nel wiki, ma non so altro
<drox_> urca
<drox_> grazie lo stesso
<drox_> Spiego il mio bisogno, io devo aggiungere un HDD dati dove salvere i file di lavoro e voglio aggiungerlo in RAID, quindi mi sono comprato 2 HDD e li ho collegati dal Bios ho attivato il RAID e configurato il tutto
<drox_> pensavo che entrando in Kubuntu mi vedesse l'HDD aggiunto uno solo invece che 2
<drox_> invece non me ne vede neanche uno se faccio fdisk -l me li vede tutti,la mia domanda è come devo configurare mdmad ? basta configurare quello?
<jester-> drox_: devi fare installazioe raid ma fakeraid di linux non è sto granche
<drox_> cioè posso seguire la wiki senza inserire il cd di instalalzione?
<jester-> cioè devi installare il sistema cpme da guida in raid
<drox_> jester-:  non capisco? in che senso devo fare l'installazione raid?
<drox_> anche se io no voglio avere il sistema in raid
<jester-> drox_: hai appena detto sopra che vorresti 2 hd in raid
<drox_> Si
<jester-> quindi o fi installazione sistema come raid o fai nromale e raid non centra piu una casso
<drox_> ma 1hdd contiene il sistema e rimane 1, poi ne ho presi 2hdd e questi voglio metterli in raid per sicurezza nel salvataggio dei file
<drox_> in totale gli hdd sono 3
<jester-> drox_: leggi la guida
<jester-> fake ciofeca supporta solo 2 hd
<jester-> inpratica fa una copia
<jester-> ma come raid deve aver installato il sistema
<drox_> ha ecco quindi quello che voglio fare io, diciamo che per adesso non è possibile
<drox_> svincoalre il raid dal sistema non è possibile o fai il sistema in raid i nisba
<albertop_> !sourcelist
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sourcelist'
<albertop_> !source list
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'source list'
<albertop_> c'è qualcuno che mi può verificare l'errore in fase di aggiornamento? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6060603/ quando installo pacchetti mi errore
<paulucciu> ciao
<paulucciu> qualcuno mi aiuta con l'audio?
<paulucciu> non si sente nulla
<albertop_> USCRichiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati
<olli_> ciao a tutti, per caso qualcuno sa perchè non mi scarica il nuovo ubuntu da ubuntu 9.10 firefox??
<alessandro_> salve
<alessandro_> ce qualcuno
<alessandro_> ho un problema
<albertop_> prego se posso aiutare
<alessandro_> ho codesto problema con ubuntu
<albertop_> ...
<alessandro_> out of disk grub rescue
<alessandro_> all'avvio dopo la schermata asus
<albertop_> prova a vedere http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=495549
<albertop_> !source
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'source'
<albertop_> !reposity
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'reposity'
<albertop_> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-04
<alessandro_> nnt
<DaRcHaNgEl> giorno
<Riccardone> giorno
<Riccardone> !proxy
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'proxy'
<Riccardone> chi mi aiuta un attimino a configurare il proxy ? Ho da poco installato xubuntu sul PC aziendale, ma dietro proxy non riesco a fare apt-get update ...
<Riccardone> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> Riccardone: http://askubuntu.com/questions/257290/configure-proxy-for-apt
<Riccardone> enzotib: niente ...
<Riccardone> enzotib: devo riavviare ?
<Riccardone> ecco il mio problema : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6061528/
<Riccardone> eppure navigo senza problemi ...
<Riccardone> ora riavvio ..
<glpiana> ola
<gatsu1000> giorno a tutti
<gatsu1000> ciao enzotib
<enzotib> ciao gatsu1000
<gatsu1000> una domanda: ho installato teeworlds, un gioco; quando lo faccio partire però tutta la grafica diventa a grossi pixel e con i colori stranissimi
<gatsu1000> se esco dal gioco, anche il desktop diventa tutto pixelloso e incasinato
<gatsu1000> se riavvio, torna tutto normale
<gatsu1000> idee?
<alessandro_> salve
<alessandro_> a tutti
<alessandro_> mi serve aouto
<enzotib> gatsu1000, dove lo hai preso sto gioco?
<enzotib> !chiedi | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gatsu1000> da xubuntu software center
<gatsu1000> se non ho capito male, il gioco è nativo ubuntu...
<mau_> ciao a tutti.. vi chiedo una mano per risolvere un problema di aggiornamento.. uso la versione 12.04 LTS 32 bit e da circa 10 gg non riesce ad effettuare l'aggiornamento automatico. si blocca e appare la scritta: Scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito. Controllare la propria connessione a internet. La connessione è ok, visto che gli aggiornamenti secondari di altri programmi vengono scaricati, ma non i principal
<alessandro_> ho istallato ubuntu e al riavvio dopo la schermata asus mi dice questo out of disk grub rescue
<akis24> giorno
<mau_> nei dettagli scrive: W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_multiverse_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<alessandro_> ho istallato ubuntu e al riavvio dopo la schermata asus mi dice questo out of disk grub rescue
<glpiana> mau_, apri sorgenti software e cambia server. tra quelli italiani scegli garr o fastbull
<hurk> ciao a tutti, che succede al forum? se entro mi ritrovo la pagina bianca.
<gatsu1000> wella glpiana
<glpiana> hurk, qui non c'entriamo col forum
<gatsu1000> ho ancora qualche problemino di grafica ;)
<glpiana> ciao gatsu1000
<underz0ne> !chat | hurk
<ubot-it> hurk: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> gatsu1000, ho provato anch'io in vm e mi ha sminchiato la risoluzione
<gatsu1000> ah ecco
<enzotib> gatsu1000, ho dovuto rimetterla al valore ottimale dalle impostazioni
<gatsu1000> ok, quindi è quel gioco che ha qualcosa che non va
<hurk> ok scusa,
<enzotib> gatsu1000, c'è da dire che non funzionava il mouse ed ho dovuto killare il gioco
<gatsu1000> ah... no a me il mouse andava
<mau_> glpiana, sono già compresi tra una lista di sorgenti nel gruppo italia
<gatsu1000> però faticavo a vedere le scritte
<alessandro_> ho istallato ubuntu e al riavvio dopo la schermata asus mi dice questo out of disk grub rescue
<gatsu1000> ok va, lo disinstallo e provo altro
<alessandro_> ho istallato ubuntu e al riavvio dopo la schermata asus mi dice questo out of disk grub rescue
<alessandro_> qualcuno mi aiuta
<alessandro_> ho istallato ubuntu e al riavvio dopo la schermata asus mi dice questo out of disk grub rescue
<cristian_c> alessandro_, come l'hai installato?
<cristian_c> alessandro_, quale iso hai utilizzato
<cristian_c> che pc hai?
<cristian_c> ecc...
<alessandro_> lo istalla con il cd e o 10.11
<cristian_c> 10.11?
<cristian_c> 11.10?
<alessandro_> un asus a2000 e un portatile
<glpiana> mau_, non ho capito
<akis24> alessandro_|  dimensioni del disco rigido ?
<alessandro_> 160gb
<cristian_c> alessandro_, ma è un pc della preistoria
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> alessandro_| hai sostituito il disco vero ?
<alessandro_> non e mio e di mio cognato
<alessandro_> e li serve
<alessandro_> per favore aiutatemi
<akis24> alessandro_|  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=428238  la soluzione ...
<cristian_c> alessandro_, ti ho domandato: quale iso hai scaricato?
<alessandro_> 10.11
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> alessandro_, la 10.11 non esiste
<cristian_c> semmai esiste la 11.10
<alessandro_> si quella
<cristian_c> alessandro_, e anche in quel caso non è più supportata da un pezzo
<enzotib> diamo i numeri a bancolotto?
<cristian_c> alessandro_, ti conviene utilizzare un rilascio più recente
<cristian_c> tipo la 12.04
<mau_> glpiana, mi hai consigliato di cambiare sorgente.. ho aperto la finestra e mi dice che usa diverse sorgenti, tra le quali sono già incluse quelle da te nominate
<cristian_c> alessandro_, inoltre, mi sembra un macinino. che caratteristiche hardware ha?
<glpiana> mau_, no, se hai aperto sorgenti software dovresti aver visto nella prima finestra la voce "scaricare da"
<mau_> ed è selezionato: server in italia.
<glpiana> mau_, ecco, tu invece devi scegliere "altro" e poi tra quelli italiani prendere garr o fastbull
<alessandro_> 160 gb di hdd e penso poco di ram non so quanto
<cristian_c> alessandro_, scarica lubuntu 12.04 e incrocia le dita
<mau_> ok ho selezionato fastbull... ora provo a lanciare l'aggiornamento.. per ora..grazie!!
<glpiana> mau_, prima dai sudo apt-get update
<mau_> cioè?
<alessandro_> lts
<alessandro_> o quella della comunita
<glpiana> mau_, cioè invece di aprire il gestore aggiornamenti apri un terminale
<cristian_c> alessandro_, sono uguali, su per giù
<glpiana> mau_, e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> alessandro_, io andrei di lts, che almeno è pura
<mau_> scusa l'ignoranza... apro un terminale in che senso?
<glpiana> mau_, tra i programmi, accessori, ci trovi il terminale
<alessandro_> ok
<alessandro_> versione di bit
<glpiana> alessandro_, 32
<alessandro_> ok
<mau_> glpiana, ok trovato e scritto.. ha terminato la lettura dei pacchetti
<glpiana> mapreri, ok, ora puoi provare ad aggiornare
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> mau_, era per te
<mau_> ok ora provo!!
<mau_> dice che non ci sono aggiornamenti da installare...ha complatato la scansione almeno... ma dopo 15 gg mi sembra difficile che non ci sia niente
<glpiana> mau_, che versione hai?
<mau_> 12.04 LTS 32 bit
<glpiana> mau_, credo sia normale
<mau_> ok dai se poi il problema dovesse ripresentarsi oppure mi dovessi accorgere che continua a non trovare aggiornamenti proverò a richiedere in chat!! grazie!!
<alessandro_> ciao mi dice che la versione 12.04.3 lts non e masterizabbile
<akis24> alessandro_|  serve un dvd non basta il cd
<alessandro_> lo so non lo fa fare comuinque
<akis24> alessandro_|  hai il file .iso e non te lo fa' masterizzare ?
<alessandro_> essatto
<akis24> alessandro_|  sembra impossibile a meno di problemi sul pc ..  scaricato da dove ?
<akis24> alessandro_|  scarica da qui comunque  http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<CYBERAU> salve qualcuno mi sa dire perche quando cerco di scaricare il file di ubuntu dopo avere cliccato sul bottone arancione misi dice grazie per avere scaricato ubuntu ma il file non lo trovo da nessuna parte ?
<akis24> CYBERAU|  hai selezionato la versione che ti interessa scaricare ?
<CYBERAU> si certo la 12.4.3
<Matt_91> CYBERAU: su windows se lo stai scaricando da li mette di solito nella cartella Download
<CYBERAU> si sono andato a cercarla li ma non c'e'
<CYBERAU> ho provato diverse volte ma sempre cosi
<akis24> CYBERAU|  http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download  strano io la scarico adesso ed è tutto a posto ..
<CYBERAU> anche io sono  riuscito a scaricare delle versioni precedenti o la 13 e mi si apriva la finestra che mi chiedeva dove salvare il file ma adesso non sucede niente
<CYBERAU> jester non ti capisco
<CYBERAU> io sono collegato con windows
<akis24> CYBERAU|  http://imagebin.org/269830
<akis24> CYBERAU| non è che explorer blocchi il download per caso ?
<Matt_91> CYBERAU: il problema è di certo il tuo browser, se ti va prova dal sito ubuntu.com
<akis24> CYBERAU|  oppure usa firefox come browser
<CYBERAU> va bene ci provo grazie
<CYBERAU> saluti a presto ciao
<akis24> ciao
<Matt_91> ciao
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, ho una partizione  di un server che mondo nei client, però non riesco a scriverci. ho provato a creare una cartella nella mia home del server e condividerla e in quella riesco tranquillamente ad eseguire tutte le operazioni
<jester-> thebestneo: è logico
<Matt_91> thebestneo: non riesco a capire... hai una partizione che vorresti usare per tutti gli utenti?
<thebestneo> jester-: illuminami
<jester-> thebestneo: al di fuori dalla home servono i poteri di amministratore per scrivere
<thebestneo> Matt_91: ho un serverino con una partizione dati che condivido tramite samba, sui pc client la monto come partizione ma non riesco a scriverci
<jester-> thebestneo: se vuo che sia pacioccata da tutti dai permessi 777
<thebestneo> jester-: ok, come posso modificare i permessi affinchè io riesca a scriverci?
<Matt_91> thebestneo: aaaa con samba :) vabbè segui jester- che lui è il top :)
<thebestneo> jester-: vorrei evitare, non si può fare tramite utenze invece che permessi?
<thebestneo> Matt_91: jester is over the top
<jester-> thebestneo: se scritta da un solo utente basta assegnare owner:gruppo dell'utente
<thebestneo> jester-: io vorrei questa configurazione: vari utenti e gruppi samba, ognuno con permessi diversi, chi ha il permesso di scrittura però deve riuscire a scrivere. devo fare alla partizione l'utente samba?
<jester-> thebestneo: quindi ti fai un gruppo a cui sggiungi tutti gli user autorizzati e assegni il gruppo al punto di mount
<thebestneo> jester-: questo però non crea problemi con altri eventuali gruppi che devono scriverci (ad esempio applicazioni come torrent)
<jester-> thebestneo: il principio quello è
<jester-> thebestneo: pure torrent deve sottostare allo stesso criterio
<thebestneo> jester-: ok, a questo punto volevo capire bene samba: utenti samba <> utenti linux, però per scrivere devono essere mappati con gli utenti linux? quindi samba non fa altro che applicare eventuali restrizioni ai permessi linux su quella cartella?
<jester-> thebestneo: latra soluzione: il punto mount matiene root:roo fai delle sottocartelle con il criteri sopra descritto
<jester-> ti puoi sbizzarrire
<thebestneo> jester-: provo ora così al massimo ti chiedo supporto
<jester-> thebestneo: nel caso di samba farai una sottocartella root:samba
<jester-> utenti nel gruppo samba scivono
<jester-> una sottocartella samba root:samba
<thebestneo> jester-: quindi poi devo aggiungere l'utente ti transmission al gruppo samba giusto?
<jester-> thebestneo: penso di si
<thebestneo> jester-: la cartella che condivido ha ora gabriele:gabriele
<thebestneo> jester-: creo un gruppo nuovo e aggiungo gabriele a quel gruppo, giusto?
<jester-> logico avendola crata nella home
<jester-> creata
<thebestneo> jester-: no ora parlo della partizione, non della cartella di prova
<jester-> thebestneo: la partizione non ha ne gruppo ne owner,  sarà il punto di mount ad averli
<thebestneo> jester-: scusa, intendevo la cartella che ho condiviso nella partizione di dati
<jester-> cioè la carrella in cui monti la partizone in questione e lo devi fare su ogni client
<thebestneo> jester-: no scusa mi sono perso, io ora parlavo dei permessi che dovrei dare alla cartella che condivido lato server
<jester-> thebestneo: condividere una cartella nella tua nome è un conto, una cartella su altra partizione un altro
<thebestneo> jester-: esattamente, il mio server ha la partizione dati e voglio condividere una cartella di questa partizione in modo che sia scrivibile da parte di certi utenti samba
<jester-> thebestneo: quindi valgono i criteri sopra descritti
<thebestneo> jester-: quindi creo un gruppo PIPPO e aggiungo gli utenti a quel gruppo, mi manca il collegamento tra utenti samba e utenti di quel gruppo
<jester-> thebestneo: nel caso di samba installi e usi system-config-samba e proverai a configurare la cartella in questione
<thebestneo> jester-: uso solo la console, non si può fare da qui?
<jester-> thebestneo: nel caso di samba va scritto /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jester-> thebestneo: penso che se ti installi openbox fai meglio
<thebestneo> jester-: eh volevo capire la cose delle utenze
<jester-> !permessi
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<thebestneo> jester-: intendevo le utenze con quelle samba! :-D perchè l'utente gabriele è sia in samba che proprietario di quelle cartelle della condivisione, ma non riesco proprio a scriveri
<jester-> thebestneo: samba va configurata comunque
<jester-> o non sa per i cazzi suoi cosa deve fare
<thebestneo> jester-: samba è già configurata, ho provato di tutto da li, l'unica cosa che mi rimane è i permessi di questa cartella. vedi anche  http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/1933/montare-condivisione-samba-anche-in-scrittura
<jester-> se non ne conosci i criteri installa grafica minima e usi la gui che scrive il conf in modo corretto e poi vedi cosa ha fatto e impari
<thebestneo> jester-: ho provato anche con i tool di configurazione grafici ma non riesco comunque
<thebestneo> jester-: ma samba usa un utente suo samba-share per scrivere nelle cartelle? nel caso basterebbe aggiungerlo al gruppo proprietario no?
<jester-> thebestneo:  remix_tj ne sa di piu essendo il suo mestiere
<thebestneo> jester-: ok, vedo se può aiutarmi, comunque grazie per il supporto
<jester-> thebestneo: gli utenti devono essere nel tale gruppo
<thebestneo> jester-: vedo se trovo esempi online
<remix_tj> thebestneo: dimmi
<thebestneo> remix_tj: ciao, hai un minuto per darmi una mano a configurare samba per una condivisione? non riesco proprio a scriverci
<remix_tj> mi fai vedere il tuo smb.conf ?
<thebestneo> remix_tj: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6062038/ la condivisione da impostare è "downloads"
<remix_tj> uhm thebestneo e il problema quale è?
<thebestneo> remix_tj: ho montato la condivisione come partizione su un client, però non riesco a fare operazioni di scrittura collegandomi con l'utente gabriele
<remix_tj> quindi vedi il contenuto ma non riesci a scrivere?
<thebestneo> remix_tj: il contenuto funziona alla perfezione in lettura, ma niente scrittura purtroppo
<remix_tj> e la cartella condivisa è scrivibile localmente dall'utente gabriele?
<remix_tj> fai ls -l /media/data/Downloads
<remix_tj> anzi
<remix_tj> fai ls -ld /media/data/Downloads
<remix_tj> (vado a pranzo, a dopo)
<thebestneo> remix_tj: si ha 775 gabriele:gabriele     --> drwxrwxr-x 31 gabriele gabriele 4096 ago 31 17:41 /media/data/Downloads/
<thebestneo> buon appetito
<luciph3r> buongiorno ragazzi , domanda : avendo io un serverino con proxy trasparente in casa per gestire le connessioni siamo 2 appartamenti e un casino di tablet e ragazzini vari ... mi chiedevo come mai non riesco a 'trattenere' i file in cache degli aggiornamenti di ubuntu di pc uguali fra loro ? Lo spirito della mia installazione di squid era principalmente fare caching ... ma sembra non volerne sapere ...
<Matt_91> luciph3r: la cache di apt rimane se non viene cancellata, ma di solito i pacchetti vengono conservati per un po(non so con che criterio sinceramente)
<remix_tj> luciph3r: eh dovresti lavorare tanto sulla cache di certi siti
 * Matt_91 is away: Sono occupato
<remix_tj> luciph3r: prova a dare un occhiata qui http://www.packtpub.com/article/squid-proxy-server-fine-tuning-achieve-better-performance
<remix_tj> thebestneo: uhm, strano. hai provato ad aggiungere un w su others per vedere se funziona?
<enzotib> !AWAY Matt_91
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'AWAY Matt_91'
<enzotib> !AWAY | Matt_91
<ubot-it> Matt_91: i messaggi pubblici di away creano confusione in canale soprattutto per gli utenti alle prime armi e possono interrompere una discussione in corso. Ti preghiamo quindi di evitare di usarli
<thebestneo> remix_tj: mi sembra di si, però se vuoi faccio una prova
<thebestneo> remix_tj: mi dice "file system in sola lettura"
<thebestneo> remix_tj: l'ho montato così in fstab: //192.168.0.110/downloads                  /media/Skynet     cifs  credentials=/home/gabriele/.credentials,iocharset=utf8,uid=1000  0  0
<remix_tj> thebestneo: dico sul server, non da remoto
<thebestneo> remix_tj: si si sul server ho messo 777
<xpedro> buongiorno!!!ho un problema!! dopo l ultimo aggiornamento dei pacchetti (sto usando la versione 12.04)e cerano anche i nuovi driver nvidia ,arrivo sino alla finestra del login,metto la password sembra che carica la sessione ma ritorna la finestra del login!!adesso sto usando la sessione ospite senza alcun problema!!come posso risolvere??perfavore!
<Matt_91> xpedro: il problema è solo del tuo utente quindi. basta resettare compiz credo, o in alternativa unity
<xpedro> e come faccio???
<thebestneo> remix_tj: non capisco proprio perchè non vada
<Matt_91> xpedro: allora premendo i tasti ctrl + alt + f1 finisci in una consolle, per toranre alla grafica dove sei ora ti basta poi premere ctrl + alt +f7
<remix_tj> uhm, thebestneo non saprei che dirti. non è quel .credentials che non funziona? comunque se stai condividendo da linux a linux ti consiglio nfs
<xpedro> gia fatto!!
<Matt_91> xpedro: andando con f1 esegui il login, una volta fatto dimmi che ti do istruzioni
<Matt_91> xpedro: bene, non si sa mai a che livello è quello che scrive dall'altra parte :D
<paulucciu> ciao a tutti
<xpedro> niente!!devo loggarmi nella console??
<thebestneo> remix_tj: il credentials ha le mie credenziali samba per accedere, in ogni caso la condivisione è anche per ambienti windows
<paulucciu> ho sempre questo maledetto problema con l'audio, continua a non sentirsi nulla
<paulucciu> chi mi aiuta?
<Matt_91> xpedro: si loggati nella consolle e dai questo comando e poi prova a fare il login dalla grafica, se non va resettiamo anche unity: mv .compiz compiz-old
<paulucciu> andrei anche sul forum a chiedere supporto ma il sito non mi reinvia la pw
<remix_tj> hmmmm thebestneo hai provato mettendo le credenziali a mano?
<xpedro> vado!!
<thebestneo> remix_tj: si, avevo provato, comunque se vuoi provo a metterle a mano
<paulucciu> è che se non ho audio non posso registrare, se non posso registrare non posso fare musica, sarebbe una perdita incredibile per il mondo dell'arte! :)
<xpedro> file o directory non esistente!!
<Matt_91> xpedro: allora dai questo: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<Matt_91> xpedro: comunque strano... che sia spostata in .config?? ora controllo :)
<xpedro> ma da root??
<Matt_91> xpedro: prova senza
<xpedro> ok
<remix_tj> thebestneo: poi prova a dare il comando testparm -s
<paulucciu> glpiana batti un colpo! :)
<Matt_91> xpedro: all'limite ti restituisce qualche errore
<xpedro> vado
<thebestneo> remix_tj: ho provato con le credenziali ma mi da permesso negato
<thebestneo> remix_tj: testparm sul server o sul client?
<remix_tj> server
<thebestneo> remix_tj: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6062207/
<xpedro> penso che debba installare dconf!!e un pacchetto??
<Matt_91> xpedro: allora installalo
<Matt_91> xpedro: sempre comodo e occupa niente
<xpedro>                         vado
<Matt_91> xpedro: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<xpedro> anche dconf-tool penso!!
<remix_tj> thebestneo: hai provato a mettere writable = yes sulla condivisione?
<thebestneo> remix_tj: si, ora non c'è?
<remix_tj> uhm, testparm non l'ha mostrato
<Matt_91> xpedro: solo dconf-tool
<thebestneo> remix_tj: l'avro tolto per fare delle prove, lo rimetto
<thebestneo> remix_tj: uhm, su smb.conf c'è
<thebestneo> remix_tj: addirittura 2 volte -.-
<remix_tj> thebestneo: hai provato a togliere l'autenticazione?
<thebestneo> remix_tj: in che modo?
<remix_tj> thebestneo: io ho tutte le mie share su un applicativo che sono fatte così http://pastebin.com/R2AK4m5d
<remix_tj> uno accede senza autenticazione (guest ok = yes)
<remix_tj> e legge e scrive come l'utente ifs_atti
<xpedro> command line dbus-launch poi una numero lungo un km un errore comunque!!
<thebestneo> remix_tj: posso vedere se così va, però poi volevo qualcosa di più restrittivo
<remix_tj> thebestneo: certo cettyo
<remix_tj> *certo
<xpedro>  provo a daredconf reset -f /org/compiz/??
<remix_tj> era per partire e escludere problemi
<thebestneo> remix_tj: ora non mi da nemmeno più "crea cartella", prima lo dava e  poi falliva, ora lo lascia disabilitato
<Matt_91> xpedro: certo
<thebestneo> remix_tj: no aspetta ho fatto crea cartella ma mi dice sempre che non posso
<xpedro> fatto a occhio mi da piu o meno dell altro comando!!command line dbus-launch poi una numero lungo un km
<remix_tj> thebestneo: prova con la conf che ti ho passato intanto, poi vediamo se ci sono altri problemi
<xpedro> ma dici che reinstallare tutta la parte grafica come se mamma l avesse appena fatta potrebbe risolvere!!???
<thebestneo> remix_tj: l'ho messa come hai detto, solo quelle 5 cose
<remix_tj> e non funziona?
<thebestneo> remix_tj: no
<Matt_91> xpedro: provato se va?
<xpedro> no!!scusa!!vado
<xpedro> riavvio la sessione e arrivo allora!!
<remix_tj> thebestneo: non capisco il problema allora. Prova a controllare su syslog del server che non ci siano problemi con apparmor
<remix_tj> ah thebestneo hai provato da un macchina windows a vedere se funziona?
<xpedro> niente!!!
<xpedro> come prima!!torna sempre al login!!!
<thebestneo> remix_tj: provo, nel syslog cmq come cerco problemi con apparmor?
<Matt_91> xpedro: usi unity giusto?
<xpedro> si
<thebestneo> remix_tj: niente, neanche da win
<remix_tj> thebestneo: prova a cercare righe che contengono /media/
<thebestneo> remix_tj: cat /var/log/syslog | grep media?
<Matt_91> xpedro: ok, spetta un secondo che guardo sul mio pc dove sono salvate le configurazioni...
<Matt_91> xpedro: dopo il comando di prima però mi son dimenticato c'è nera un altro da dare XD è questo: setsid unity
<xpedro> ok !!grazie!!
<Matt_91> xpedro: prova e vedi se va
<xpedro> provo
<Matt_91> xpedro: se no eliminamo le cartelle di configurazione di unity e compiz, visto che il problema è di un solo utente tronchiamo il problema così
<xpedro> comando non trovato
<xpedro> comando del pacchetto util-linux!!
<xpedro> devo mettere util-linux??
<Matt_91> xpedro: strano... io sti pacchetti li ho già installati di default.... ma che versione di ubunti hai scusa?
<Matt_91> 12.04, letto
<remix_tj> thebestneo: grep media /var/log/syslog
<remix_tj> :-)
<Matt_91> xpedro: porva con il comando: unity --reset
<thebestneo> remix_tj: vuoto
<xpedro> sono preonto per la soluzione radicale!!!:)
<Matt_91> xpedro: vai con unity --reset
<Matt_91> xpedro: se non va eliminamo le cartelle a mano :)
<remix_tj> thebestneo: non so che dire, hai provato a condividere un altra cartella che non sia in /media/ ?
<thebestneo> remix_tj: si, una nella home dell'utente gabriele e riesco a scriverci
<remix_tj> boh, non so che dire, non mi vengono idee al momento
<thebestneo> remix_tj: non ti preoccupare, sarà qualche cavolata che mi sfugge
<Daniele__> buongiorno, ogni volta che provo il download del sistema operativo mi porta sulla schermata di ringraziamento ma non parte nessun download. Cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> Daniele__, usa i torrnet
<cristian_c> *torrent
<cristian_c> !torrent | Daniele__
<ubot-it> Daniele__: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<Daniele__> io però ho formattato il pc, come riesco ad installare il sistema operativo in avvio con un torrent?
<Daniele__> io però ho formattato il pc, come riesco ad installare il sistema operativo in avvio con un torrent?
<akis24> ciao
<Uzzi> conoscete un programma su php di protoccazione documenti?
<xpedro> buongiorno!!non riesco a loggarmi come utente e torno sempre nella finestra di login e sino a qui ci siamo ma che adesso si e messo a parlare non mi era mai successo!!aiuto!!
<mibofra> xpedro, ce la fai in tty?
<xpedro> si
<xpedro> vado
<xpedro> eccomi!
<xpedro_> rieccomi!
<Riccardone> ciao è da stamattina che ci sto a sbroccare ... mi date una mano a capire perchè apt-get update non va a buon fine ??
<Riccardone> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> xpedro_, io proverei almeno da me ha sempre funzionato, un mv .Xauthority ..Xauthority.old e provar a ricollegarti da lightdm
<mibofra> il comando dallo in tty ovviamente
<xpedro_> provo!
<Riccardone> ragazzi non riesco a pingare google.it ... consigli ?
<xpedro_> mi dice che xauthority e' inesistente
<xpedro_> x maiuscola??!!
<xpedro_> ok riavvio??
<mibofra> xpedro_, .Xauthority
<mibofra> mv .Xauthority .Xauthority.old
<mibofra> xD
<xpedro_> fatto!!
<mibofra> riavvia
<xpedro_> vado e torno!!
<mibofra> ok
<xpedro> funziona!!!:)
<xpedro> grazie!!
<xpedro> ma come mai parla nella finestra del login???
<mibofra> enzotib, tu che eri diffidente funza :P
<xpedro> grazie mibofra!!
<mibofra> prego xpedro :D
<xpedro> ma come si fa a togliere la voce nella finestra dell login??
<mibofra> PaoloRotolo, :D
<PaoloRotolo> Ciao mibofra
<enzotib> mibofra, io ero diffidente "de che"?
<enzotib> vabè, ripiombo nell'oblio, cià
<mibofra> lol enzotib xD
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> salve
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> per installare skype è meglio dal deb o abilitando i repo partner di canonical??
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: come vuoi, personalmente ho scaricato il deb dal sito, vedi tu, forse è meglio però abilitare i repo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Matt_91, il deb installa ppa esterni=?
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: no
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> meglio
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> grazie comunqu
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: prego
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Matt_91, ho scaricato il deb
<bachiubuntu> Aiuto e buonasera, anzi buonasera e aiuto... Le ho provate tutte, ho seguito sul web ecc. ma mi sono successe due cose: 1. essendo in dual boot m'e' sparita la voce di winzoz e non posso piu' accedere 2. in ubuntu mi va a schermo nero e non riesco a fare un tubo se non riavviando ogni volta :(
<Matt_91> !grub | bachiubuntu provato a ripristinare grub?
<ubot-it> bachiubuntu provato a ripristinare grub?: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Matt_91> bachiubuntu: adesso da dove scrivi? da live?
<bachiubuntu> grub non sono capace anche perche' non ho doppia partizione ma li ho insieme
<Matt_91> bachiubuntu: ?.? allora hai piallato windows....
<Matt_91> bachiubuntu: o hai usato wubi?
<jester-> centra no la partizione
<bachiubuntu> il motivo e' che prima erano separati ma su ubuntu c'era il baco che sull'edizione 13 non sentivo l'audio in hdmi e avevo icone giganti allora ho formattato e rimesso velocemente i due
<bachiubuntu> ora sono all'edizione 12.10 e winzoz non c'e' piu' l'opzione per entrarci sopra
<Matt_91> bachiubuntu: si ma io non capisco "non ho doppia partizione ma li ho insieme" che cosa hai insieme?
<jester-> bachiubuntu: non è che hai fatto installare grub su sda1 invece che sda
<bachiubuntu> i sistemi linux e winzoz
<bachiubuntu> non lo so jester :(
<jester-> bachiubuntu: quindi linux dentro a winz?
<bachiubuntu> penso di si'
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Matt_91, ho visto infatti che skype da deb non ha messo il ppa esterno.. ma quindi gli aggiornamenti ora come avvengono?
<jester-> bachiubuntu: se non lo sai tu
<bachiubuntu> mi potete dare a comando qualcosa da verificare?
<jester-> bachiubuntu: descrivi i passi che hai fatto per installare
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: non avvengono, ma non preoccuparti, tanto skype viene aggioranto ogni morte di papa e quello attuale è in gamba
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: non erve nessun ppa per skype
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ah ok
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> perfetto
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: abilita proposed ed extra
<jester-> scusa proposed è veleno
<jester-> abilita partenrs e extra
<bachiubuntu> allora io in teoria volevo installare ubuntu in una partizione a parte avendo a disposizione hdd da 300 gb
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, ma non vorrei farlo.. perché preferisco solo software controllato da canonical, tranne skype che mi serve
<bachiubuntu> ma nelle opzioni ho messo insieme
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: se non abilti niente skype e sono comunque repo ufficiali
<jester-> tenuti disabilitati per le paturnie open non open
<Matt_91> jester-: io in ubuntu 13.04 non l'ho trovato in software center e per non abilitare cose ho scaricato il deb dal sito
<jester-> !infi skype
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'infi skype'
<jester-> !info skype
<ubot-it> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.13.04.2 (raring), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, però come fa a controllarlo canonical se non è open??
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: che centra
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> boh
<jester-> i repo sono li e qualcuno li ha autorizzati
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> non vorrei che mi incasina i pacchetti
<bachiubuntu> dopodiche' oggi ho il problema dello schermo nero
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: lo vuoi installare skype o no
<bachiubuntu> e winzoz sparito
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, ho installato il deb
<jester-> bachiubuntu: se non descrivi i passi fatti non si capisce
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, pensavo di far meglio vistyo che non aggiunge nessun repo o ppa
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: aaah il deb pirla è invece controllato
<bachiubuntu> ho un ASrock media center da 300 giga, ho formattato ubuntu e winzoz e sono ripartito mettendo prima winzoz e dopo ubuntu anche perche' non si puo' fare al contrario mi sembra
<jester-> bachiubuntu: e 7, come hai installato ubuntu dopo winz, ti ricorderai cosa hai fatto
<bachiubuntu> certo che mi ricordo, avevo la versione 12.10
<jester-> quindi installato winz cosa hai poi fatto step by step
<bachiubuntu> mi ha chiesto se volevo installare togliendo winzoz oppure tenendolo, se mi dici che opzioni c'erano mi ricordo cos'ho cliccato
<jester-> o si è installata da sola
<jester-> bachiubuntu: e 8; hai lanciato wubi.exe iin winz o fatto il boot da cd
<bachiubuntu> ho messo install ubuntu alongside with windows 7
<bachiubuntu> boot da cd
<jester-> e cosa hai scelto
<jester-> sega winz, accanto a winz
<bachiubuntu> ho scelto accanto la prima opzione
<jester-> bachiubuntu: side winz ti ha fatto sceglire di quanto ridurre la partizione winz?
<jester-> e hai ridotto abbastanza?
<jester-> che se non il sistema non ci entra
<bachiubuntu> ho ridotto 100
<jester-> 100 gb?
<jester-> perhe l'intaller ragiona in mb
<bachiubuntu> ma funzionavano entrambi poi dopo 3 volte e' successo il problema
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, se voglio rimuovere skype installato dal .deb come si fa?
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: da softventer
<jester-> bachiubuntu: dopo aver fatto cosa
<jester-> sa solo no si sminchia
<bachiubuntu> non ho fatto nulla
<jester-> bachiubuntu: dicono tutti cosi
<jester-> bachiubuntu: la boot lo vedi il menu grub?
<bachiubuntu> a me winzoz serviva solo per vedere un programma che su linux non gira quindi minimo utilizzo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, altrimenti posso col "apt-get --purge remove skype"?
<bachiubuntu> non esiste piu' l'opzione di menu con la scritta winzoz
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: o sudo dpkg --purge skype
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, ah ok, ma anche quello che ho detto io va bene no?
<jester-> bachiubuntu: mi sa che si è segato tutto
<jester-> va bene anche
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, grazie.
<jester-> bachiubuntu: hd è sano?
<bachiubuntu> si ma su due cose, possibile che non si risolve manco un problema? Vi sto dicendo che mi va in salva schermo se non lo uso dopo 2 ore
<jester-> se pe resempio non hai interrotto una aggiornamento o altro sa di hd a mignotte
<bachiubuntu> sono andato su settings e ho messo che non voglio risparmiare energia
<bachiubuntu> no non ho interrotto aggiornamenti, ho letto che altri hanno avuto lo stesso baco del 12.10
<jester-> bachiubuntu: un settaggio non sega grub
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, ma è normale che non c'è il manuale per skype?
<jester-> al massimo poi no parte il sitema ma grub ci deve essere
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: a quale pro
<bachiubuntu> infatti mi diceva una frase in inglese che mancava il grub di winzoz
<jester-> bachiubuntu: hai 2 hd?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, per vedere i comandi dal terminale.. mi dice che non è presente
<bachiubuntu> volendo si
<bachiubuntu> voi che sapete non c'e' un comando da terminale per vedere se winzoz c'e' ancora?
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens:  skype da terminale?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, si per vedere le varie opzioni con cui posso avviarlo.. che ne so tipo skype --v skype -s e cose del genere
<jester-> bachiubuntu: hai detto che il sistema non parte come fai ad avere un terminale
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: ????
<bachiubuntu> allora forse non mi sono spiegato bene, parte solo ubuntu
<jester-> madu
<jester-> bachiubuntu: apri un terminale
<bachiubuntu> ok meno male
<jester-> bachiubuntu: hai 1 o 2 hd
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-,  il classico man skype... che ti da tutte le varie opzioni.. ad esempio con man firefox posso vedere come far partire un nuovo profilom, una nuova scheda anonima ecc ecc
<jester-> bachiubuntu: un'ora p er capire che ubuntu funza
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: trolli o cosa
<bachiubuntu> collegati piu' di 1 ma installato il grub sull'interno
<bachiubuntu> se no da dove digitavo? :)
<jester-> bachiubuntu: si continua a non capire
<jester-> bachiubuntu: risponidi si o no, hai piu hd?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, perchè? ogni programma ha il suo manuale nel terminale
<bachiubuntu> si
<jester-> bachiubuntu: e quale dei 2 parte la boot
<jester-> che separte quello sbagliato va una sega
<bachiubuntu> la boot parte in quello giusto perche' ho installato coi terminali non collegati
<bachiubuntu> vogliamo digitare qualcosa a terminale per vedere?
<bachiubuntu> volevo dire con gli hdd non connessi
<jester-> bachiubuntu: eh poi ricollegando magari parte quello sbagliato
<bachiubuntu> impossibile perche' non ho staccato nulla dopo
<jester-> di default installa grub su sda, ma se ricollegando gli hd sda viene asseganto a un altro sei nella palta
<jester-> bachiubuntu: quindi hai un solo hd collegato adesso?
<bachiubuntu> no ho i miei 2 hd esterni collegati che sono letti tranquillamente
<bachiubuntu> dove non ho messo nessun grub, contengono solo video e musiche e documenti
<jester-> bachiubuntu:  stacca i due hd
<jester-> usb
<bachiubuntu> okk e poi?
<jester-> poi apri un terminale
<bachiubuntu> jester scusa ho dovuto andare via prima...
<bachiubuntu> mi stavi dicendo che devo staccare gli hdd e poi cosa digitare a terminale?
<bachiubuntu> ok come presumevo dovevo continuare a litigare con mia madre e restare incollato al pc e me ne dispiaccio quindi riposto il problema daccapo.
<jester-> bachiubuntu: stacca gli usc
<jester-> usb
<bachiubuntu> In un mediacenter Asrock con capacita' hard disc da 320 gb ho formattato quanto avevo precedentemente e ho re installato winzoz e ubuntu 12.10, solo che ora mi va a schermo nero ubuntu e winzoz m'e' sparito dal boot di scelta
<jester-> bachiubuntu: stacca gli usb
<bachiubuntu> ah jester ci sei, ok allora stacco
<jester-> smontali prima
<jester-> anzi espelli
<bachiubuntu> ecco
<bachiubuntu> ora vedo solo una doppia partizione rimasta di 81 gb e di 157 gb
<jester-> bachiubuntu: terminale
<bachiubuntu> ok
<jester-> bachiubuntu: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> bachiubuntu: sudo grub-install   /dev/sda
<bachiubuntu> sudo grub-install   /dev/sda [sudo] password for vvp:  Installation finished. No error reported.
<jester-> bachiubuntu: sudo update-grub
<bachiubuntu> Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-39-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-39-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-17-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-17-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1 done
<jester-> bachiubuntu: roavvia con gli usb scollegati
<bachiubuntu> ok secondo te dovrebbe andare bene ora?
<jester-> winz lo trova, se è sano parte
<bachiubuntu> ok e per quanto riguarda invece lo schermo nero di ubuntu?
<jester-> bachiubuntu: se sei in ubuntu che schermo nero hai
<jester-> bachiubuntu: o non sei in ubuntu o pii pelculo
<jester-> come hai cavato il terminale da schermo nero
<bachiubuntu> non pio pelculo, sono in ubuntu ma come dico quando lascio acceso e torno due ore dopo mi va a schermo nero e devo spegnere e riaccendere il pc
<jester-> bachiubuntu: disattiva sospensione. freeze e screensaver
<jester-> bachiubuntu: e fai una cosa per volta, riavvia
<bachiubuntu> ok vado
<massy> salve
<mikeit> salve
<Kyan`> salveee
<Kyan`> qualcuno vivo?
<mibofra> Kyan`, tutti :P
<Kyan`> provato mai ubuntu su android?
<enzotib> !chat | Kyan`
<ubot-it> Kyan`: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Kyan`> kk
<spartacus_72> sera
<buba001> cm faccio a installare ubuntu su usb?
<enzotib> buba001, allo stesso identico modo con cui lo installi su HD
<mibofra> buba001, a meno che non intendi una usb avviabile
<enzotib> mibofra, intendi live?
<mibofra> enzotib, si penso intendesse questo
<enzotib> mibofra, e tu con usb avviabile intendevi live?
<mibofra> enzotib, avviabile/dispositivo di boot
<mibofra> XD
<enzotib> mibofra, in realtà sia una usb live, sia un'installazione su usb con tanto di grub sono avviabili, quindi non capisco come "avviabile" possa fare la differenza
<spartacus_72> buba001, che versione vuoi installare?
<mibofra> enzotib, beh non mi veniva altro termine
<mibofra> *per l'installazione
<mibofra> magari sta meglio, ecco.
<Kyan`> enzotib, non si distrugge l'usb se ci si installa una distro sopra?
<Kyan`> O.o
<enzotib> Kyan`, certo con il journal si sfrutta un po', e muore prima, ma ormai la usb costano un niente
<mibofra> enzotib, tranne la mia pennetta da 64 GB 50 euro XD
<enzotib> mibofra, eh beh, bastano 8GB per fare un'installazione
<Kyan`> LOL
<Kyan`> enzotib, e per gli hdd esterni?
<Kyan`> stesso discorso?
<Kyan`> se faccio un'installazione su hdd esterno non live, posso usarla su altri pc?
<mibofra> enzotib, intatti ne ho tenute anche 4 distro in contemporanea li una volta
<mibofra> ma ora è adibita ad altro uso :)
<enzotib> Kyan`, certo che puoi usarla, e se il disco è classico, non c'è pericolo
<mibofra> comunque che fine ha fatto l'user?
<Kyan`> e sugli ssd come gira ubuntu?
<enzotib> Kyan`, direi veloce
<Kyan`> tranquillamente o c'è rischio di danneggiamento?
<jester-> ussscite l'user
<Kyan`> leggevo qualcosa come precauzione da usare "hd parm 255" per allungare la vita all'hdd
<bedo2991> Salve, chi sa dirmi come avviare ubuntu 13.04 in single user mode?
<bedo2991> Ho provato modificando la voce su grub mettendo "single" al posto di "quiet splash $vt_handoff" ma non funziona.
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-05
<darchangel> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<Eddyf92> Ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di aiuto per l'installazione di Ubuntu su chiavetta USB
<akis24> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Eddyf92> ho già creato la live USB su una seconda pen drive, al momento dell'installazione però non riesco a procedere perchè appare un messaggio che dice che ci sono problemi con il file system di root
<Eddyf92> dice di risolverlo sfruttando il menù partizioni....
<akis24> Eddyf92: creata con che programma ?
<Eddyf92> Considerate che non sono un esperto, quindi non so di quale problema stiamo parlando, sapete cosa io debba fare?
<Eddyf92> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<akis24> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<akis24> Eddyf92: oppure usa unetbootin
<akis24> Eddyf92: hai win8 sul pc dove provi la usb ?
<Eddyf92> quindi devo creare la live con un altro programma? dite che il problema è solo quello?
<Eddyf92> no Win 7
<akis24> Eddyf92: usa unetbootin allora
<luca__> buon giorno
<Eddyf92> d'accordo,
<Eddyf92> grazie mille!
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> luca__: giorno
<luca__> lancio il browser di firefox e non si apre la home
<akis24> luca__:  il pc è connesso alla rete ?
<luca__> certo sennò non chattavo con te akis24 :)
<akis24> luca__: il browser si avvia ma non si connette ? che messaggio ti da' una volta avviato ?
<luca__> nessun messaggio clicco l'icona si carica il pallino bianco al posto della freccetta  l'icona lampeggia e poi non succede nulla
<akis24> luca__: si apre firefox oppure no ?
<luca__> no
<akis24> luca__:  priam funzionava ?
<akis24> prima*
<crossmedia47> buongiorno, scusate ma non ho mai usato questa chat, vorrei confrontarmi per risolvere una configurazione per la finestra di selezione files da inserire in documenti tipo open office
<akis24> crossmedia47: questo è il canale di supporto  a ubuntu il resto se vuoi qui #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> luca__: esco aspetta se qualcuno ti aiuta
<crossmedia47> si tratta di una finestra ritengo di nautilus, visualizza i file in forma di elenco e l'eventuale anteprima sul lato destro
<luca__> qualcuno gentilmente sa dirmi come mai lancio firefox web e non si apre la home?
<glpiana> ola
<darchangel> ciao glpiana
<crossmedia47> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano con la finestra di dialogo di nautilus?
<glpiana> crossmedia47, spiega il problema
<crossmedia47> ok, per inserire un'immagine da file ad esempio in libre office la visualizazzione è solo ad elenco c'è modo di avere le icone
<glpiana> crossmedia47, io sono su kde e ho un'icona in alto che permette di visualizzare l'anteprima
<crossmedia47> la selezione di più file risulta impossibile direttamente dalla finestra ad elenco quando ci sono molte immagini nella cartella
<crossmedia47> ci vorrebbe una visualizzazione tipo quella di home dove si può modificare visualizzazione ad elenco o icona
<glpiana> crossmedia47, scusa, ma da inserisci immagine puoi inserire una sola immagine per volta, immagino
<crossmedia47> no selezione multipla
<crossmedia47> in realtà non badare a open office, la stessa finestra di dialogo si apre anche in firefox e mi serve per l'inserimento di immagini nel sito
<crossmedia47> e ovviamente facciamo selezione di più immagini
<glpiana> crossmedia47, non capisco ancora. tu vorresti poter selezionare più file contemporaneamente?
<crossmedia47> sì selezione multipla con maisc o ctrl se non vicine ma le anteprime piccole che compaiono a fianco del nome file non sono sufficienti per scegliere l'immagine
<glpiana> crossmedia47, su kde c'è la possibilità di zoomare le icone. lì non so. sei su gnome?
<crossmedia47> io uso ios e ho modo di variale la visualizzazione del contenuto della cartela, anche in pc c'è, sono certo che anche gnome può avere questa feature
<crossmedia47> si è un precise pangoline gnome-2
<glpiana> gnome3 se hai precise. hai provato a usare ctrl-+ ?
<crossmedia47> provo subito
<crossmedia47> glpiana, ctrl +- non lo sente, sono però in virtualbox dopo provo sulla macchina ubuntu. In caso dovrei abbandonare gnome e spostarmi su kde?
<glpiana> crossmedia47, non ho gnome sotto mano ora e non posso provare. cambiare de ha senso solo se la funzione in questione è indispensabile
<crossmedia47> glpiana, è una macchina pensata per il solo inserimento delle immagini nel sito (concessionario auto) e questa è l'unica funzione che ha.. è complesso cambiare de? sono davvero novellino in ubuntu
<glpiana> crossmedia47, se non hai problema di spazio su disco, per avere kde basta installare il pacchetto kubuntu-desktop, tornare al login e scegliere la sessione kubuntu
<glpiana> crossmedia47, la cosa comporta però che ti ritrovi installati e quindi presenti nei menu i programmi di entrambi i destop environment
<crossmedia47> glpiana, grazie davvero, provo senz'altro spero di ritrovarti per darti feedback
<crossmedia47> glpiana, beh, se il test risulta positivo poi posso rimuovere gnome, giusto?
<alessandro_> salve ho il seguente probleme out of disk grup rescue
<crossmedia47> grazie a tutti, esco
<glpiana> crossmedia47, rimuovere un de non è immediato ma si può fare
<crossmedia47> glpiana, grazie ancora, ti farò sapere ciao
<glpiana> alessandro_, ieri ti è stata indicata una pagina del forum dove veniva data la soluzione. hai provato ad attuarla?
<glpiana> ciao crossmedia47
<alessandro_> non serve a nnt
<glpiana> alessandro_, spiega
<alessandro_> faccio tutto ma non cambia nnt
<glpiana> alessandro_, sei da livecd ora?
<alessandro_> si
<glpiana> alessandro_, apri un terminale e scrivi: df
<glpiana> !paste | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessandro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6065555/
<alessandro_> ecco guardate e ditemi cosa devo fare
<glpiana> alessandro_, dammi anche: sudo fdisk -l
<akis24> giorno
<gatsu1000> buongiorno a tutti
<gatsu1000> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao gatsu1000
<gatsu1000> ciao enzotib
<gatsu1000>  gl, c'è una cosa strana...
<gatsu1000> quando si spegne lo splash screen si vede tutto sminchiato
<gatsu1000> non è eccessivamente un problema, tanto si sta spegnendo
<alessandro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6065565/
<alessandro_> guardate
<gatsu1000> ma smandruppando un po, ho notato che manca il file xorg.conf
<gatsu1000> ma non riesco a farglielo creare
<glpiana> alessandro_, io ti fare provare una cosa. non so se te l'hanno già fatta provare ma non credo
<alessandro_> cosa
<gatsu1000> ecco, ho fatto la cavolata
<glpiana> alessandro_, dato che il problema pare essere legato al fatto che il tuo bios non va oltre i 30 giga di disco per fare il boot, io ti direi di fare una nuova installazione, partizionando il sistema.
<alessandro_> ovvero
<glpiana> alessandro_, in pratica, crei una prima partizione di sistema di volume inferiore ai 30 giga, dopodichè una home e una swap
<glpiana> gatsu1000, non c'è più xorg.conf di default. viene creato solo in casi particolari
<alessandro_> c e una guida su internet
<glpiana> alessandro_, se ora sei da live e hai intenzione di farlo subito, per il partizionamento ti segui io passo passo
<alessandro_> ok vai
<gatsu1000> mmm, solo che ho provato a lanciare xstart e ora la grafica è incasinatissima
<glpiana> alessandro_, è un tentativo, sia chiaro. non è detto che risolva, ma magari lo fa
<gatsu1000> glpiana, prova a dare un occhio un secondo
<gatsu1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6065574/
<alessandro_> vediamo
<glpiana> alessandro_, allora anzitutto fai partire l'installazione
<alessandro_> cosa ni costa provare
<glpiana> gatsu1000, ma se riavvii il pc come è la grafica?
<alessandro_> con il fai che mi dice lui qu sul desktop
<glpiana> alessandro_, sì, clicca su quell'icona
<alessandro_> devo chiudere il terminlae
<glpiana> scegli lingua e quel che serve e arriva fino al partizionamento
<glpiana> alessandro_, se vuoi lo chiudi, se non vuoi lo lasci aperto
<gatsu1000> ritorna normale
<glpiana> gatsu1000, e allora perchè devi mettere mano a xorg.conf?
<alessandro_> avviato
<alessandro_> sta caricando
<gatsu1000> bè, metterci mano non posso
<glpiana> alessandro_, oki, quando sei al partizionamento dimmelo
<gatsu1000> il file non esiste
<glpiana> gatsu1000, non ho capito qual è il problema però
<glpiana> gatsu1000, lo splash screen?
<gatsu1000> e quando spengo il pc la grafica impazzisce
<gatsu1000> per ora solo quando spengo
<gatsu1000> poi ho provato pra a fare un startx, e si è incasinata
<glpiana> gatsu1000, da dove hai dato startx?
<gatsu1000> provando invece a fare uno xorg-configure, da l'errore che ti ho pastatp
<gatsu1000> da root
<glpiana> gatsu1000, da root?
<gatsu1000> bè, ho dato sudo -i
<gatsu1000> e poi startx
<glpiana> gatsu1000, startx  va dato da utente e non da root. ma il motivo per cui hai dato startx?
<gatsu1000> ma è crashato, e ora la grafica è tutta sbagliata
<gatsu1000> per il vecchio caro concetto: tentem pruem...^^
<gatsu1000> ovvero tentiamo proviamo^^
<glpiana> gatsu1000, allora, tu eri in grafica. come ti sei trovato a dover dare startx?
<glpiana> alessandro_, a che punto sei?
<alessandro_> sono alla preparazione
<gatsu1000> allora, stavo provando a leggere qualcosa su vari forum
<gatsu1000> ho provato prima a fare xorg configure, ma nulla
<gatsu1000> va in errore
<gatsu1000> ho poi notato che il file xorg.conf non eisteva
<gatsu1000> quindi ho provato a lanciare startx
<mibofra_cell> Oi ciao gatsu1000
<gatsu1000> ah, ho provato a vedere se c'era anche un .x11.conf o  qualcosa di simile in tmp, ma niente
<mibofra_cell> L'altro giorno sei andato via xD
<gatsu1000> wella mio!
<glpiana> alessandro_, anzitutto, lo splash non c'entra nulla con xorg.conf
<gatsu1000> purtroppo tra lavoro e bimbo di 3 anni, a volte mi tocca :P
<glpiana> alessandro_, oki, procedi e arriva al partizionamento
<gatsu1000> ok gl, ma ho come l'impressione che tutta la parte di grafica/scheda grafica abbia problemi
<glpiana> gatsu1000, ma hai detto che se riavvii va a posto
<gatsu1000> in realtà non fa nulla di strano, a parte quando si spegne
<gatsu1000> esatto
<glpiana> gatsu1000, ma poi si spegne correttamente?
<gatsu1000> mi pare di si...
<gatsu1000> nel senso, vengono fuori delle scritte poco prima di spegnersi
<gatsu1000> ma non mi pare di aver visto nulla di strano
<glpiana> gatsu1000, allora ricordami una cosa. avevamo messo nomodeset in grub?
<gatsu1000> si
<glpiana> gatsu1000, se leviamo lo spalsh?
<gatsu1000> allo spegnimento?
<gatsu1000> non credo ci siano problemi
<glpiana> gatsu1000, dappertutto
<gatsu1000> anche all'avvio?
<glpiana> avvio e spegnimento
<gatsu1000> vabbè
<gatsu1000> pruem
<glpiana> gatsu1000, se ti da fastidio, altrimenti fregatene e lascia com'è
<gatsu1000> no vabbè, il mio dubbio
<gatsu1000> siccome sti problemi si sono verificati dopo che ho provato a installare e lanciare un gioco
<gatsu1000> non vorrei si ripetessero in futuro quando lancio qualche applicazione o qualche altro gioco
<Noiano> buongiorno
<glpiana> gatsu1000, non so dirti. ma se il gioco non è stato lanciato da root non può aver creato danni
<gatsu1000> giorno noi
<glpiana> alessandro_, alur?
<Noiano> c'è qualcuno che ha familarità con rsyslog?
<mibofra_cell> gatsu1000: mica giochi con root xD
<alessandro_> asp
<gatsu1000> lo so :P
<glpiana> !qualcuno | Noiano
<ubot-it> Noiano: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mibofra_cell> Noiano: che ti manca?
<gatsu1000> io l'ho lanciato dalla sua iconcina
<alessandro_> senti mi colego con  l'altro pc e parliamo li e qua ci lavoro
<Noiano> glpiana, touche! :)
<glpiana> alessandro_, ok
<gatsu1000> gl, spetta che riavvio... uno perchè faccio fatica a leggere con la grafica sminchiata
<gatsu1000> e due perchè ha fatto degli aggiornamenti :P
<glpiana> gatsu1000, prova prima a fare questo
<Noiano> avrei necessità di loggare i messaggi del router su una macchina linux ... ho configurato rsyslog per ricevere log remoti ma essi vengono salvati nel file catch-all syslog invece che nel file da me specificato ...sembra che la regola da me impostata venga ignorata
<glpiana> gatsu1000, in un terminale scrivi: xrandr -s 0
<alessandro__> eccomi
<alessandro__> glpiana
<glpiana> alessandro__, sì, sei al partizionamento ora?
<alessandro__> sta faccendo l'avvio
<glpiana> alessandro__, l'avvio di cosa?
<glpiana> alessandro__, non stavi facendo l'installazione?
<alessandro__> dell'istallazione
<gatsu1000_> ok gl, ho notato solo ora una cosa
<glpiana> alessandro__, non capisco. non la avevi già avviata l'installazione?
<gatsu1000_> lo splash all'inizio non c'è
<glpiana> alessandro__, hai detto che eri alla preparazione dell'installazione
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, beh, quindi se lo leviamo manco te ne accorgi :)
<gatsu1000_> direi di no :P
<alessandro__> si ma in livecd e ora normalmente
<gatsu1000_> ma piu che altro... tu sai come controllare se la scheda video e relative impostazioni possono andare bene?
<glpiana> alessandro__, non ci sarebbe stata differenza
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, beh, vediamo che scheda è. lspci | grep -i vga
<alessandro__> non mel ofaceva fare
<glpiana> alessandro__, oki, dimmi quando sei al partizionamento
<alessandro__> da cosa lo riconosco
<gatsu1000_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6065634/
<gatsu1000_> direi una ati x1650 pro
<gatsu1000_> non so perchè ce ne siano 2....
<mibofra_cell> gatsu1000_: ancora da problemi?
<glpiana> alessandro__, beh, arrivi a un punto, dopo la preparazione dell'installazione, in cui devi dirgli cosa vuoi fare del tuo disco
<alessandro__> tipo dintallazione faccio altro
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, io non toccherei nulla
<gatsu1000_> allora mibo,  a parte che avevo scritto nomodOset al posto di nomodEset
<mibofra_cell>  glpiana anche frigerlo volendo
<gatsu1000_> e quindi, sistemato quello, è partito
<glpiana> alessandro__, le tre voci sono aggiorna, affianca e altro?
<mibofra_cell> "Friggi l'intero disco rigido" xD
<alessandro__> si
<glpiana> lol
<gatsu1000_> ok gl
<alessandro__> allora
<glpiana> alessandro__, allora scegli "altro
<alessandro__> faccio altro
<gatsu1000_> il problema è nato ieri quando ho provato a installare un gioco
<alessandro__> allora ora che devo fare
<gatsu1000_> è partito, ma la grafica si è sminchiata tutta
<gatsu1000_> uscito dal gioco, stessa grafica sminchiata
<glpiana> alessandro__, dimmi se ora ti sta mostrando una sbarra che rappresenta il tuo disco
<gatsu1000_> riavviato il pc, lo splash di chiusura sminchiato
<gatsu1000_> ma poi è tornato tutto normale
<mibofra_cell> gatsu1000_: xorf.conf?
<alessandro__> si una ext4 swap
<gatsu1000_> non esiste
<gatsu1000_> come dicevo prima a gl, quel file non ce l'ho
<mibofra_cell> O solo l'/etc/X11?
<glpiana> alessandro__, e dovrebbe essercene anche una più piccola, la swap
<gatsu1000_> se faccio xorg -configure da errore
<alessandro__> si la swap
<gatsu1000_> etc/X11 c'è
<glpiana> alessandro__, oki, rimuovile tutte e due. credo basti selezionarle e premere il tasto sotto per cancellarle
<mibofra_cell> gatsu1000_: si dico la conf che è li xD
<alessandro__> ok spazio libero mi dice
<glpiana> alessandro__, le hai rimosse entrambe?
<gatsu1000_> non so che file devo guardare, mibo :Pù
<gatsu1000_> c'è un Xwrapper.conf
<alessandro__> si
<gatsu1000_> è quello?
<glpiana> alessandro__, oki, procedi creando una nuova partizione. dovrai inserire dei dati
<alessandro__> cosa devo fare aggiungi
<mibofra_cell> glpiana: dimmi se l'idea ti piace
<glpiana> alessandro__, sì aggiungi
<mibofra_cell> Gli facciam avviare una live della stessa versione installata a gatsu1000_
<glpiana> mibofra_cell, poi?
<mibofra_cell> Gli faccian copiar la X11 dalla live al pc
<mibofra_cell> Riavvio
<alessandro__> ora
<glpiana> mibofra_cell, ma che se ne fa? tanto xorg.conf non c'è
<gatsu1000_> mmm, copiare direttamente la cartella?
<glpiana> alessandro__, ora devi dirgli di che dimensione la vuoi, giusto?
<mibofra_cell> glpiana: pensa alle configurazioni nelle sottocartelle
<glpiana> mibofra_cell, pensa hai permessi che vanno a balle nella copia
<alessandro__> si se dirli primaria o ligica
<glpiana> alessandro__, digli "primaria" e come dimensione falla di 25 giga
<mibofra_cell> Anche se non si vede xorg.conf c'è sempre stato... smembrato in più pezzi xD
<glpiana> mibofra_cell, sì, ma viene configurato in automatico in avvio
<mibofra_cell> glpiana: ma perché chi deve toccar X11 poi xD?
<gatsu1000_> ma perchè se gli dico xorg -configure mi da fatal error, dicendo che sta già girando il server sul display 0?
<mibofra_cell> glpiana: solo una volta
<mibofra_cell> Ho fatto tanti esperimenti di questo tipo xD
<alessandro__> dove mi dice nuova dimensione
<alessandro__> ora cosa fare
<glpiana> alessandro__, 25 giga. poi devi dirgli qual è il punto di mount
<glpiana> alessandro__, devi scegliere "/"
<alessandro__> solo /
<glpiana> alessandro__, sì
<glpiana> alessandro__, come tipo di file system scegli ext4
<glpiana> alessandro__, e dovresti aver compilato tutto
<gatsu1000_> ma devo recuperare la chiavetta con la live?
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, io lascerei stare
<gatsu1000_> ooook
<mibofra_cell> glpiana: :P
<gatsu1000_> spero solo di non aver problemi in futuro
<alessandro__> mi dice journaling
<alessandro__>  e giusto
<glpiana> alessandro__, sì, exta4 comunque?
<mibofra_cell> glpiana: si può sempre far diventar l'altra un X11.old per ripristinar
<glpiana> mibofra_cell, a guarda. se gatsu1000_ è d'accordo, sminchiagli pure il pc con i tuoi esperimenti. io non ne voglio sapere nulla :D
<alessandro__> ok
<alessandro__> ora
<gatsu1000_> lol
<glpiana> alessandro__, hai già dato ok? è apparsa la partizione?
<gatsu1000_> una nuova domanda
<gatsu1000_> perchè non ho opengl attivi?
<alessandro__> si mi dice hche e di 24 mb
<gatsu1000_> la scheda dovrebbe supportarli
<glpiana> alessandro__, allora cancellala, hai sbagliato la dimensione. se la esprime in MB devi farla di 25000 non di 25
<mibofra_cell> glpiana: ma poi fungono :P
<alessandro__> ok
<glpiana> alessandro__, quindi o la modifichi o la rimuovi e la ricrei
<alessandro__> sto ricreando
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, in un terminale scrivi: glxinfo  |grep render
<alessandro__> ok
<alessandro__> ora mi dice 24999 mb
<glpiana> alessandro__, se quando temrini è corretto dovrebbe indicartela da 25 giga circa
<gatsu1000_> glxinfo non è installato
<gatsu1000_> installo mesa-utilis?
<glpiana> oki, perfetto. procedi cliccando sullo spazio residuo, a destra della partizione che hai creato ora, e creane un'altra
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, sì
<glpiana> alessandro__, hai idea di quanta ram hai su questo pc?
<alessandro__> no
<glpiana> alessandro__, vabbè, facciamo una swap di 2 giga e non ci pensiamo per ora
<glpiana> alessandro__, prima di tutto creiamo la partizione per "home"
<gatsu1000_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6065689/
<glpiana> alessandro__, per cui aggiungi una partizione. questa volta scgli logica invece di primaria
<gatsu1000_> pare ci sia, ma perchè non la vede?
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, hai opengl e sono attivi e funzioannti
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, in che senso non la vede?
<gatsu1000_> il software center non la pensa così
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, spiega
<gatsu1000_> stavo provando a scaricare un altro giochino piccolo, per vedere se anche quello mi sminchiava la grafica
<alessandro__> glpiana da quanto deve essere
<glpiana> alessandro__, ti segnala quanto è lo spazio reciduo?
<glpiana> *residuo
<alessandro__> si
<glpiana> alessandro__, quanto è?
<gatsu1000_> sulla descrizione, tra i prerequisiti, c'è una x rossa su "accellerazione hardware opengl"
<alessandro__> e di 135041
<glpiana> alessandro__, allora tu crea una partizione da 133000
<glpiana> alessandro__, in pratica lasciamo due giga per creare la swap
<gatsu1000_> da notare che il giochino è un brick wall... manco fosse 3d spinto...
<alessandro__> ora messo la dimensione
<glpiana> alessandro__, il filesystem di quella che stai facendo ora deve essere ext4 e il punto di mount deve essere "/home"
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, che gioco è?
<alessandro__> posizione cosa devo metter
<glpiana> alessandro__, "/home"
<gatsu1000_> break diamond lite
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, effettivamente forse qualcosa che non va c'è. avvia da pennetta usb e vediamo
<glpiana> alessandro__, fatto?
<gatsu1000_> gl, cercando nel software center ati, mi da dei driver ati per opengl non ancora installati
<gatsu1000_> driver ati binario per x.org
<alessandro__> ma la posizione della partizione cosa devo mettere
<gatsu1000_> provo a buttarli su?
<glpiana> alessandro__, che intendi per posizione? se è il punto di mount (dove per l'altra hai messo "/") qui devi mettere "/home"
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, no
<gatsu1000_> oooook
<alessandro__> inizio o fine
<glpiana> alessandro__, aaahhh, inizio
<alessandro__> ok
<glpiana> alessandro__, quando hai fatto anche questa, creaiamo l'ultima
<alessandro__> fatto
<glpiana> alessandro__, come prima vai nello spazio libero rimasto in fondo alla barra che rappresenta il disco
<alessandro__> ok
<glpiana> alessandro__, questa volta il tipo di partizione è "swap", la dimensione... tutto quel che resta libero
<alessandro__> e cosa devo mettere
<glpiana> alessandro__, a questa non dovrai dare punto di mount
<glpiana> alessandro__, come dimensione? se hai il residuo, copia il numero, se no scrivi 2000
<alessandro__> ma nella voce usare come devo mettere area di swap
<glpiana> alessandro__, sì
<alessandro__> ora primaria logica
<alessandro__>  inizio fine
<glpiana> alessandro__, logica e inizio
<alessandro__> ok faccio ok
<glpiana> alessandro__, ora dovresti avere la barra divisa in tre pezzi: una "/" da 25 giga circa, una "/home" da 130 giga circa e una swap da 2 giga circa
<gatsu1000_> proviamo con driver aggiuntivi....
<alessandro__> dunque la prima e di 24999 mb la seconda di 132999 mb e la terza e di 1998 mb
<gatsu1000_> ok, sono riuscito a incraniare il software center....
<gatsu1000_> ma porca...
<glpiana> alessandro__, ok, installa
<gatsu1000_> no ok, s'è ripreso
<gatsu1000_> gl, ma dici di far partire ancora la live?
<alessandro__> un attimo mi dice la prima e la seconda no segna e la terza no
<alessandro__> xkè
<luca__> volevo aggiungere una radio a Rhythmbox mi esce questo messaggio (Il plugin richiesto non è stato trovato  Rhythmbox richiede l'installazione di plugin per riprodurre file multimediali della seguente tipologia: text/html decoder)
<luca__> come mi devo comportare specificando ogni volta che son 3 gg che uso ubuntu
<alessandro__> ora in quele devo istallare il sitema
<Matt_91> luca__: sbagli qualcosa, mi dai il link della radio che vorresti aggiungere?
<glpiana> alessandro__, non ho capito che ti dice
<glpiana> alessandro__, tu hai creato una "/" una "/home" e una area di swap, ok?
<glpiana> alessandro__, quindi non devi dirgli tu dove installare il sistema, lo hai già fatto. devi procedere con l'installazione
<luca__> http://www.sky.fm/play/vocalnewage
<gatsu1000_> glpiana, è normale che dia un errore x server dopo aver lanciato glxgears e chiuso la finestra?
<gatsu1000_> sembra che il serverx non riesca a gestire l'opengl
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, abbi pazienza un attimo
<alessandro__> ok faccio istalla e basta
<glpiana> alessandro__, sì. poi quando termina l'installazione vediamo
<glpiana> alessandro__, vado a fumare
<alessandro__> ok
<luca__> <Matt_91> http://www.sky.fm/play/vocalnewage
<Matt_91> luca__: a me sebra che sia a pagamento...
<Matt_91> luca__: che link metteresti in rhy?? quello?
<luca__> perchè nel browser la posso ascoltare
<luca__> si
<luca__> e poi la ascoltavo su wmp
<Matt_91> luca__: e su wmp che link ci metti? lo stesso?
<luca__> adesso non ho idea cliccavo la radio e ascoltavo
<Matt_91> luca__: per prelevare il link che serve a te devi clicckare sulla chiave inglese a fianco del player nel browser, ma ti devi registrare per farti dare il link giusto
<Matt_91> (quello che ti serve) comunque questo non è supporto ad ubuntu, e dovresti parlarne nel canale chat
<Matt_91> !chat | luca__
<ubot-it> luca__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luca__> allora la ascoltero dal web
<luca__> grazie mat91 ma ogni volta sbaglio canale
<luca__> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gatsu1000> niente da fare...
<gatsu1000> ok, non ho i driver corretti installati....
<gatsu1000> della scheda video...
<gatsu1000> mo a trovarli...
<gatsu1000> o proviamo compton...
<cristian_c> lol
<gatsu1000> si, sto andando a casaccio^^
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, non ho capito il problema
<javozzo> ho un problema
<cristian_c> lol
<javozzo> con ubuntu
<javozzo> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | javozzo
<ubot-it> javozzo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gatsu1000> praticamente cristian
<javozzo> ho windows xp con virtualbox che virtualizza ubuntu server 13
<gatsu1000> ho qualche problemino di grafica.
<gatsu1000> solitamente in fase di accensione e spegnimento
<gatsu1000> ma
<javozzo> il problema è che non riesco ad accedere ad internet nella versione virtualizzata
<gatsu1000> ho notato che non ho nemmeno l'accellerazione hardware opengl
<cristian_c> javozzo, e...
<gatsu1000> anche se in realtà c'è
<gatsu1000> credo che il problema sia la scheda video
<gatsu1000> è una ati x1650 pro
<gatsu1000> non è più supportata purtroppo
<gatsu1000> quindi probabilmente ci sono dei driver strambi che non riescono a lavorare correttamente con il resto
<Matt_91> javozzo: vai nelle impostazioni della macchina virtuale(deve essere spenta) e in network metti NAT
<javozzo> già fatto, però purtroppo non entra in internet
<Matt_91> javozzo: Impostazioni -> Rete -> Scheda 1 -> "Abilita scheda di rete" -> NAT
<javozzo> riesco da macchina virtuale a fare il ping su OS reale
<javozzo> ma se provo a pingare un sito internet non lo d
<javozzo> fa
<Matt_91> javozzo: se metti NAT non puoi pingare windows
<Matt_91> javozzo: comunque non mi pare un probela di ubuntu ma piuttosto di configurazione di virtualBox/windows, ti invito ad andare nel calale chat
<Matt_91> !chat | javozzo
<ubot-it> javozzo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<javozzo> ok
<javozzo> grazie lo stesso
<gatsu1000> mi sa che devo cambiare distribuzione...
<cristian_c> <gatsu1000> non è più supportata purtroppo
<gatsu1000> ho notato...
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, non credo sia come dici
<gatsu1000> quindi nessuna distribuzione funzionerà correttamente?
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, chi ha detto che la scheda non è supportata?
<glpiana> gatsu1000, hai avviato da usb come ti avevo chiesto prima?
<gatsu1000> cristian, la ati l'ha detto :P
<gatsu1000> no gl, eri sparito :P se mi dai 2 minuti rientro con la live
<glpiana> ok
<gatsu1000> ok, riavvio
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, il supporto dei driver proprietari,. non certo il supporto in linux XD
<gatsu1000_> ok, dunque
<gatsu1000_> splash screen riapparso, da live
<gatsu1000_> risoluzione un po piu bassa
<gatsu1000_> vai glpiana, son pronto
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, glxinfo | grep render
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, anche qui ti dirà di installare mesa-utils. speriamo riesca
<gatsu1000_> gia, devo installare mesa... ci provo
<gatsu1000_> direct rendering: Yes OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV530     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility, GL_ARB_debug_output,
<gatsu1000_> vede il driver diverso da prima
<gatsu1000_> quello installato e rv535
<gatsu1000_> qui invece vede rv530
<glpiana> esatto, quindi qualcosa non va nella tua installazione attualemtne. riavvia e torna qui
<gatsu1000_> riavvio senza live?
<glpiana> sì
<gatsu1000_> pero teoricamente per quello che e la scheda, dovrebbe essere rv535... vabbe, riavvio
<gatsu1000> ecchime
<gatsu1000> splash screen spariti, in effetti
<gatsu1000> da quella installata
<glpiana> gatsu1000, ridai glxinfo | grep render per conferma
<gatsu1000> mmm, da una roba strana
<gatsu1000> direct rendering: Yes OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.2, 128 bits)     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_AMD_draw_buffers_blend,
<gatsu1000> non c'è la scheda video come prima
<glpiana> gatsu1000, scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<gatsu1000> mmm, bloccato al 97% lettura dei pacchetti...
<glpiana> aspetta fiducioso
<gatsu1000> ok, partito
<gatsu1000> e finito
<glpiana> gatsu1000, ora scrivi: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<gatsu1000> non è successo nulla
<gatsu1000> dato il comando è andato a capo, ma nulla pare sia successo
<glpiana> gatsu1000, oki, ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> salve
<gatsu1000> dice che non esiste
<gatsu1000> ciao Alco
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ho un porblema.. ho installato skype ma non sincronizza la cronologia delle conversazioni
<glpiana> gatsu1000, oki, prova a riavviare
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> è come se fossero due cronologie separate
<gatsu1000> ok
<gatsu1000> arrivo
<gatsu1000_> rieccomi
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, glxinfo | grep render
<gatsu1000_> gl, stessa cosa... glxinfo da sempre llvm
<gatsu1000_> direct rendering: Yes OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.2, 128 bits)     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_AMD_draw_buffers_blend,
<gatsu1000_> mi sa che non ne uscirò mai :P
<glpiana> vediamo
<gatsu1000_> se provo a ridare un xorg -configure cancellando x0.lock?
<glpiana> gatsu1000_, no, facciamo sta prova. al riavvio premendo shift a lungo arriva al menu di grub. premi il tasto "e" e cancella l'opzione nomodeset. premi f10 per avviare senza quella opzione e vediamo che fa
<gatsu1000_> ok, la tento
<alexxxx> buongiorno
<alexxxx> ce qualcuno che mi aiuta 5 minuti riguardo a ubuntu?
<alexxxx> grazie
<glpiana> !chiedi | alexxxx
<ubot-it> alexxxx: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alexxxx> sto scaricando ubundu 13.04...   vorrei installare dei tool per hardisk  formattare,riparare,
<glpiana> alexxxx, per formattare è preinstallato il gestore delle partizioni
<alexxxx> per avere un desktop come questo? http://cutecomputer.wordpress.com/2006/11/14/eye-candy-gnome-adesklets/
<alexxxx> archlinux   è uguale a ubuntu?
<darchangel> no
<cristian_c> lol
<alexxxx> l'immagine che ho postato che versione è?
<cristian_c> boh
<alexxxx> sono fuori?
<cristian_c> ?
<alexxxx> nn dovevo incollare?
<cristian_c> incollare?
<saimon> ciao a tutti
<gatsu1000> glpiana?
<gatsu1000> mi sa che è andato a mangiare...
<gatsu1000> se c'è qualcuno in giro, in ogni caso, sapete dirmi perchè si inchioda al grub launcher?
<glpiana> gatsu1000, 5 minuti e arrivo
<gatsu1000> ok, poi ti dico
<glpiana> gatsu1000, aggiornami
<gatsu1000> allora, attualmente sono a pranzo, quindi purtroppo non ho il pc sotto mano, ma
<gatsu1000> ho riavviato, tenuto premuto shift
<gatsu1000> è apparsa la schermata di grub, con le varie opzioni
<gatsu1000> ma era inchiodato
<gatsu1000> se provavo a mettere il maiuscolo sulla tastiera, tanto per dirti, il led sulla tastiera non si accendeva nemmeno
<gatsu1000> ho provato diverse volte, sempre stesso risultato
<glpiana> gatsu1000, ok, dopo al massimo proviamo a togliere l'opzione da livecd così come l'abbiamo messa
<gatsu1000> fare ancora tutto il giro mount?
<gatsu1000> ok
<glpiana> anzi, la leviamo dal tuo sistema. poi se serve rimetterla interveniamo da live
<gatsu1000> ma partendo sempre dalla live?
<gatsu1000> almeno appena torno di fronte al pc faccio partire direttamente quella
<glpiana> gatsu1000, no, parti normalmente
<gatsu1000> ah, ok
<gatsu1000> fino a che ora ti trovo, giusto per sapere? :P
<glpiana> gatsu1000, boh, fino alle 4 credo
<gatsu1000> ok, grazie mille
<gatsu1000> vedo di tornare il prima possibile comunque
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jjj
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> quando
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> mi verrà tolto?
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, ci penso e quando sarà il momento lo toglierò. comuqnue non è questo il canale adatto per parlarne
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, quando mi verrà tolto??
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, ci penso e quando sarà il momento lo toglierò. comuqnue non è questo il canale adatto per parlarne
<elmargol> Salve mi potete dire una software per fotolibro italiano? Ho trovato Photux ma  non ho trovato un venditore italiano
<gatsu1000> glpiana?
<gatsu1000> so arrivato ...
<gatsu1000> con brutte nuove
<glpiana> gatsu1000, parla
<gatsu1000> si blocca a grub
<gatsu1000> non posso selezionare niente
<gatsu1000> tastiera morta
<gatsu1000> e il pc non parte
<gatsu1000> come potrai immaginare, ora sono con la live
<glpiana> gatsu1000, anche senza premere nulla?
<gatsu1000> esatto, senza premere nulla
<glpiana> gatsu1000, oki, apri un terminale
<glpiana> !grub | gatsu1000
<gatsu1000> ci sono
<ubot-it> gatsu1000: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> gatsu1000, segui la guida per il ripristino di grub
<glpiana> gatsu1000, quando arrivi all'update di grub fammi un fischio
<gatsu1000> ok
<gatsu1000> ok, ora dovrei digitare l-install e quindi upgrade
<Maxximo88> ciao ragazzi. ci siete?c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> !nessuno | Maxximo88
<ubot-it> Maxximo88: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Maxximo88> molto bene
<glpiana> gatsu1000, oki, vai con l'install anzitutto
<gatsu1000> ma e giusto sda1?
<gatsu1000> anzi, sda...
<gatsu1000> le istruzioni mi paiono strane
<gatsu1000> vabbe, ci provo
<glpiana> gatsu1000, cosa ti sembra strano? se hai un solo disco grub va in sda
<glpiana> senza numeri
<gatsu1000> ne ho 2
<gatsu1000> ho montato sdb1 che e la partizione con linux
<gatsu1000> su quella ho fatto tutti i mount e bind
<Maxximo88> ho appena formattato il pc, dopo aver eliminato Windows 8 ed impostato da UEFI a Legacy Bios. Il mio computer è un Acer S3-391, che dispone di HDD 500Gb + SSD Cache da 18GB. L'ssd è diviso in due partizioni, una da 4Gb (uguale al quantitativo di ram), ed una da 14gb, usata per l'expresscache, così da avere un boost per windows. Volevo sapere, esiste un modo per usare quei 4Gb liberi (da me formattati) con ubuntu per avere un 
<glpiana> gatsu1000, metti su pastebin l'output di fdisk -l
<gatsu1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6066301/
<gatsu1000> voila
<Maxximo88> Nel caso voleste ho anche aperto una discussione: http://goo.gl/XAMbJd
<glpiana> gatsu1000, e che hai su quel disco formattato in ntfs?
<gatsu1000> il disco da 1 tera e fat32 di appoggio
<gatsu1000> dati, tipo foto, musica e roba simile
<gatsu1000> sul disco da 500gb ho lasciato l installer partizionare e installare xubuntu
<gatsu1000> sdc1 credo sia la chiavetta con la live
<glpiana> oki, proviamo a dare sda. se poi non parte rifacciamo e usiamo sdb o cambiamo l'ordine dei dischi da mios
<glpiana> *bios
<gatsu1000> ok
<gatsu1000> installazione andata, no errors reported
<gatsu1000> lancio update
<glpiana> spe
<gatsu1000> erm....
<gatsu1000> fatto....
<gatsu1000> colpa mia
<gatsu1000> rifaccio install?
<glpiana> fa nulla
<glpiana> gatsu1000, dammi l'output di: cat /etc/default/grub
<Maxximo88> Ho capito, il mio è un caso disperato..Ihihih
<gatsu1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6066306/
<dado_> ciao
<gatsu1000> eccolo
<gatsu1000> nomodeset e presente
<gatsu1000> hola dado
<glpiana> gatsu1000, oki, segui la procedura per uscire e vediamo se si avvia
<dado_> ho creato una virtualbox per avviare il file iso di ubuntu ma non fa il download del file
<dado_> del file iso intendo
<dado_> help
<gatsu1000> ok, riavvio e ti fo sapere
<glpiana> dado_, virtualbox non fa il download delle iso
<glpiana> dado_, la iso te la scarichi a parte e poi gliela dai in pasto
<dado_> no il download dal sito
<dado_> si si
<glpiana> !release | dado_
<ubot-it> dado_: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<dado_> provo
<dado_> grazie
<Maxximo88> Una mano?--> http://goo.gl/XAMbJd
<glpiana> Maxximo88, io non ne so nulla, soryy
<Maxximo88> okok @glpiana, magari qualcuno ne sa!
<dado_> allora,ho aperto releases.ubuntu mi dice select an image
<dado_> quale devo selezionare?
<dado_> desktop image?
<glpiana> dado_, anzitutto che versione vuoi prendere? la 13.04?
<dado_> si
<dado_> scusate sono scema
<glpiana> dado_, 32 bit o 64 bit?
<dado_> 32
<gatsu1000> glpiana.... nulla. si blocca ancora a grub
<gatsu1000> assolutamente impossibilitato a fare alcunche
<glpiana> gatsu1000, sai come invertire i dischi da bios?
<gatsu1000> da bios, no
<gatsu1000> si staccare e riattaccare cavi
<glpiana> dado_, http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<glpiana> gatsu1000, no no, se non sei pratico da bios rifai la procedura di prima da live e poi installa su sdb
<gatsu1000> mi ridaresti il link per favore?
<dado_> glpiana grazie!!!!!!!!
<dado_> ora provo
<glpiana> !grub | gatsu1000
<ubot-it> gatsu1000: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<gatsu1000> unica cosa che non capisco. nella guida parla sempre di sda1, e poi il grub lo mette su sda
<gatsu1000> quindi forse si, io faccio i mount su sdb1, e poi dovrei lanciarlo su sdb...
<glpiana> gatsu1000, no, grub va nel primo disco che viene letto, tutto lì
<gatsu1000> ah....
<gatsu1000> da qui il tuo consiglio di invertire i dischi da bios...
<glpiana> esatto, ma fa nulla procedi
<gatsu1000> allora, installazione ok
<gatsu1000> non ha dato errori
<gatsu1000> non ho ancora fatto update
<gatsu1000> se volevi farmi fare qualcosa, questo e il momento
<glpiana> gatsu1000, controlla che ci  sia nomodeset in cat /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> gatsu1000, poi dai update e procedi con la chiusura della procedura
<gatsu1000> nomodeset presente
<gatsu1000> vado di update
<gatsu1000> ok, pare andato
<gatsu1000> vado di riavvio....
<gatsu1000> 'a tra poco
<Maxximo88> Ragazzi nel caso riusciste a darmi una mano mi farebbe comodo-->http://goo.gl/XAMbJd
<Maxximo88> ora devo staccare..ci si vede in discussione
<gatsu1000> glpiana... nulla
<gatsu1000> ho gia provato anche a mettere l altro hdd come primario da bios
<gatsu1000> ma stessa cosa
<glpiana> gatsu1000, ma tu quando hai fatto l'install hai dato sdb o sdb1?
<gatsu1000> si blocca su grub
<gatsu1000> sdb
<glpiana> ok
<gatsu1000> ora i dischi da bios sono girati
<gatsu1000> messo quello da 500 come primario
<gatsu1000> ma comunque si incroda li
<glpiana> gatsu1000, allora ascolta,visto che alla fine stavi usando la tua installazione da mezza giornata, che ne dici se ci installiamo sopra?
<gatsu1000> assolutamente nulla da ridire
<gatsu1000> rilancio install?
<glpiana> gatsu1000, oki, allora fai partire l'installazione
<glpiana> gatsu1000, la segui normalmente, tranne che per il fatto che non gli farai formattare nulla
<glpiana> gatsu1000, se poi tu proprio non avevi dati... beh, rieseguiamo l'installazione comprensiva della formattazione
<gatsu1000> allora, spetta
<gatsu1000> ora ho una finestra
<gatsu1000> ad opzioni
<gatsu1000> 1- reinstalla ubuntu
<gatsu1000> 2- installa xubuntu a fianco di xubuntu
<gatsu1000> 3- elimina xubuntu e reinstalla
<gatsu1000> oppure altro
<gatsu1000> che scelgo?
<gatsu1000> faccio reinstalla? dalla descrizione dice che lascera file e probabilmente programmi installati a posto, ma le impostazioni di sistema vengono azzerate
<glpiana> gatsu1000, elimina e reinstalla se non hai problemi a riformattare, altrimenti reinstalla ubuntu
<glpiana> ma che c'entra ubuntu e xubuntu insieme?
<gatsu1000> se secondo te e meglio eliminare prima
<gatsu1000> non lo so, lo vede come ubuntu quello isntallato
<gatsu1000> non chiedermi perche
<glpiana> gatsu1000, se vogliamo fare una cosa pulita eliminiamo, ma se avevi dati li perdi
<gatsu1000> no, non c e niente
<gatsu1000> sono sull altro disco
<gatsu1000> le opzioni cifra installazione e usa lvm le lascio non segnate?
<glpiana> ok. non mettere nè lvm nè la cifratura
<gatsu1000> ok
<gatsu1000> comunque l installer come sda vede sempre quello da 1tb
<gatsu1000> anche se da bios li ho invertiti
<gatsu1000> credo l unica sia cambiare fisicamente i cavi
<gatsu1000> comunque, dopo che gli ho dato il disco lo lascio partizionare a lui?
<glpiana> gatsu1000, se per ora non hai esigenze particolari, sì lascia fare a lui che crea una partizione per il sistema e una swap
<gatsu1000> ok
<gatsu1000> sto procedendo
<gatsu1000> settata password e utente
<glpiana> oki
<gatsu1000> sta installando
<bullet_in_head> ciao a tutti
<gatsu1000> hola bul
<bullet_in_head> ragazzi ho un problemino con il gestore dei pacchetti, ho provato a googlare il warning ma mi escono solo 3 risultati che suggeriscono tutti di dare lo stesso comando....procedendo con ordine  il warnin è questo...
<bullet_in_head> http://pastebin.com/BvYsV2R5
<bullet_in_head> durante il comando apt-get update
<bullet_in_head> grazie in anticipo.
<glpiana> bullet_in_head, apri sorgenti software
<gatsu1000> copia file finita, sta iniziando installazione del sistema
<bullet_in_head> http://pastebin.com/bRAWP5zs
<bullet_in_head> eccolo qua
<glpiana> bullet_in_head, no no, devi aprire l'interfaccia grafica di sorgenti software. dobbiamo cambiare server. sei su ubuntu xubuntu o altro?
<bullet_in_head> lubuntu
<glpiana> bullet_in_head, allora sotto le applicazioni di sistema dovresti vedere sorgenti software. controlla
<gatsu1000> gesu, 78 file da scaricare...
<bullet_in_head> ok, dovrei esserci...now? (grazie mille per la pazienza glpiana)
<glpiana> bullet_in_head, dovresti vedere la voce " scaricare da"
<bullet_in_head> mmmm...credo di esserci...
<glpiana> bullet_in_head, e c'è scritto server in italia?
<glpiana> bullet_in_head, se credi di aver aperto un altro programma dimmelo :)
<bullet_in_head> yes
<glpiana> bullet_in_head, quindi? hai trovato server in italia o sei su un altro programma?
<bullet_in_head> ho trovato server in italia
<glpiana> bullet_in_head, se ci clicchi sopra si apre un menu.
<glpiana> bullet_in_head, scelgi " altro"
<bullet_in_head> ok
<glpiana> e tra i server italiani prendi fastbull o garr
<bullet_in_head> fatto
<bullet_in_head> fastbull
<glpiana> bullet_in_head, oki, chiudi il programma e torna al temrinale
<glpiana> bullet_in_head, riprova apt-get update e vediamo se va
<bullet_in_head> ok
<bullet_in_head> moment
<bullet_in_head> ok, risolto!
<bullet_in_head> glpiana....non c'era il modo di modificare il server agendo direttamente dai file di configurazione in /etc/apt
<bullet_in_head> ?
<glpiana> bullet_in_head, certo, sostituendo riga per riga
<bullet_in_head> mmm.....no....non buono...ma le "righe" da sostituire immagino se le scarichi da internet right? quindi in teoria dovrei riscire a sostitirle a manina...la mia domanda è: dove trovo la lista degli indirizzi da sostituire?
<bullet_in_head> (immagino non siano hardcoded nel gestore sorgenti software)
<gatsu1000> qui sta ancora scaricando i file per la lingua....
<bullet_in_head> in ogni caso grazie mille glpiana! Ti auguro na bionda per stasera! :)
<glpiana> bullet_in_head, mia moglie si incazzerebbe ;D
<glpiana> gatsu1000, se c'è la possibilità di saltare il passaggio vai oltre
<gatsu1000> ora non piu, e passato agli step dopo
<gatsu1000> il pulsante skip e grigio
<glpiana> bullet_in_head, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors prova a vedere qui
<gatsu1000> sta facendo i post installation
<glpiana> ok
<bullet_in_head> yeah! era esattamente quello che cercavo! Grazie ancora!
<zammy> salve ho un po' di problemi con lo scanner...
<zammy> allora innanzitutto quali pacchetti occorre installare?
<zammy> sane simple-scan e xsane?
<gatsu1000> simple scan dovrebbe gia esserci
<gatsu1000> a me funziona su hp e canon senza problemi
<zammy> si lo scanner mio è easy webscan 192000 ho trovato dei dettagli da un sito... http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-TRUST
<zammy> devo solo configurare qualche file che ora non ricordo
<gatsu1000> glpiana
<gatsu1000> riavvio
<glpiana> gatsu1000, dime
<glpiana> oki
<gatsu1000> e ti fo sapere
<zammy> ah e se non fosse chiaro la mia è una richiesta di aiuto per cui aspetterò
<glpiana> zammy, ma se apri un programma dedicato alla scansione cosa ti risponde?
<zammy> se apro simple scan e premo scan inizia a caricare e poi dice che non trova lo scanner
<glpiana> zammy, apri un terminale e scrivi: sane-find-scanner
<glpiana> !paste | zammy
<ubot-it> zammy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gatsu1000> glpiana...
<glpiana> gatsu1000,
<gatsu1000> peggio
<glpiana> cioè?
<gatsu1000> ora lo schermo rimane nero con un trattino lampeggiante
<gatsu1000> va tipo a capo una volta
<gatsu1000> e poi fermo
<gatsu1000> grub non compare nemmeno
<glpiana> gatsu1000, sì, per forza, dobbiamo ancora mettere nomodeset
<glpiana> gatsu1000, e grub non compare perchè hai solo ubuntu sopra
<gatsu1000> ah, ecco
<glpiana> gatsu1000, procedura del ripristino di grub come prima
<glpiana> !grub | gatsu1000
<ubot-it> gatsu1000: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<gatsu1000> oook
<zammy> se clicco sulla voce xsane image scanning program fa una ricerca che verte per Non è possibile aprire il dispositivo gt68xx:libusb:002:005 l'argomento non è valido
<glpiana> però non fai l'install, modifichi /etc/default/grub aggiungendo nomodeset e magari levando splash e quiet e poi dai update-grub
<glpiana> gatsu1000, poi riavvii e dovrebbe partire. fai gli aggironamenti
<gatsu1000> quindi, ho appena fatto tutti i bind
<gatsu1000> non do install
<glpiana> esatto
<gatsu1000> modifico quel file
<gatsu1000> lascio solo nomodeset, allora
<zammy> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6066516/
<gatsu1000> com era da nano per salvare e chiudere?
<zapzap73> ciao ragazzi ho bisogno di un aiuto in un notebook ho installato w7 ora vorrei installare Ubuntu ho letto tutte le procedure fattibili dal sito di Ubuntu ma purtroppo il boot non mi da la possibilita di far partire ne il dvd-cd ne la chiavetta usb mi spiego entro nel menù vado nella scelta del boot clicco sia unita usb o dvd-cd salvo faccio partire e comunque carica windows sapreste aiutarmi
<gatsu1000> la chiavetta o il cd sono bootabili?
<zapzap73> penso di si
<gatsu1000> pensi o sei sicuro?
<akis24> ciao
<zapzap73> come faccio a saperlo?
<gatsu1000> cosa hai usato per mettere l iso sulla chiavetta?
<zapzap73> fufus
<gatsu1000> glpiana, com era da nano per salvare e chiudere?
<gatsu1000> usa unetbootin
<gatsu1000> ti fa anche scaricare l iso se non ce l hai
<underz0ne> gatsu1000, ctrl + O
<underz0ne> per salvare
<underz0ne> ctrl + X per chiudere
<gatsu1000> ok, do update-grub ora?
<glpiana> gatsu1000, sì
<glpiana> zammy, scanimage -L
<gatsu1000> ok, fatto
<gatsu1000> provo a riavviare
<zammy> :~$ scanimage -L
<zammy> device `gt68xx:libusb:002:005' is a Mustek BearPaw 1200 CU flatbed scanner
<zammy>  glpiana
<glpiana> gatsu1000, sì
<glpiana> zammy, scanimage >image.pnm
<zammy> glpiana, :~$ scanimage >image.pnm
<zammy> [gt68xx] Couldn't open firmware file (`/usr/share/sane/gt68xx/PS1fw.usb'): No such file or directory
<zammy> scanimage: open of device gt68xx:libusb:002:005 failed: Invalid argument
<zapzap73_> ok provo grazie
<glpiana> zammy, ls /usr/share/sane/gt68xx
<zapzap73_> mi si è scaricata la batt scusate
<zapzap73_> dicevamo
<zammy> glpiana, :~$ ls /usr/share/sane/gt68xx
<zammy> ls: cannot access /usr/share/sane/gt68xx: No such file or directory
<glpiana> zammy, oki,  ls /usr/share/sane
<zammy> :~$ ls /usr/share/sane/
<zammy> sane-style.rc  xsane  xscanimage-icon-32x32-2.xpm
<glpiana> zammy, dimmi solo se elenca qualcosa
<glpiana> oki, sudo mkdir /usr/share/sane/gt68xx
<zammy> ok
<zammy> glpiana, ...fatto
<glpiana> zammy, ora dovresti recuperare dal cd dello scanner o dalla installazione di windows se ne hai una il firmware del tuo scanner e infilarlo in quella directory che abbiamo creato ora, rinominandolo in PS1fw.usb
<zammy> no mi spiace
<zammy> alternative?
<glpiana> zammy, http://www.meier-geinitz.de/sane/gt68xx-backend/firmware/ps1fw.usb prova a prendere sto file: nel terminale scrivi: wget http://www.meier-geinitz.de/sane/gt68xx-backend/firmware/ps1fw.usb
<glpiana> zammy, poi scrivi: sudo cp ps1fw.usb /usr/share/sane/gt68xx/PS1fw.usb
<zammy> o
<zammy> k
<zammy> ora?
<glpiana> zammy, scanimage > image.pnm
<glpiana> zammy, fa qualcosa?
<zammy> glpiana, :~$ scanimage >image.pnm[gt68xx] gt68xx_afe_cis_auto: setting exposure reached limit
<glpiana> zammy, ma si è mosso lo scanner?
<zammy> avevo le cuffie e la music
<glpiana> -.-
<zammy> però nonostante tutto mi pare di si
<glpiana> zammy, vabbè, apri il programma per fare la scansione e vediamo se ora lo vede
<gatsu1000> glpiana.... nulla
<gatsu1000> ancora bloccato
<glpiana> zammy, oppure dai ls  nel terminale e vedi se c'è il file image.pnm
<gatsu1000> schermo nero con trattino lampeggiante
<glpiana> gatsu1000, io ora devo staccare. ripeti la procedura di ripristino di grub, una volta usa sda al grub-install e una volta, se non va, usa sdb
<glpiana> gatsu1000, e se ancora sei bloccato, ne riparliamo domattina
<gatsu1000> lol
<gatsu1000> ok
<zammy> si glpiana il simplescan dà una pagina bianca
<gatsu1000> per ora, grazie infinite
<zammy> ma non dovrebbe...
<glpiana> zammy, provalo con qualcosa allora :)
<gatsu1000> solo un ultima domanda
<gatsu1000> ma non c e modo di prendere la configurazione della live e buttarla su?
<glpiana> zammy, al massimo installa xsane e vedi se riesci a configurarlo meglio
<gatsu1000> in modo brutale?
<mibofra> ciao gatsu1000 :D
<mibofra> scusa 'assenza xD
<gatsu1000> wella mibo!
<mibofra> *l'assenza
<glpiana> gatsu1000, temo di no
<zammy> no glpiana ti sto dicendo che in pratica sto già provando con qualcosa ma mi da una pagina tutta bianca... se non ci fosse nulla me la darebbe di norma nera
<gatsu1000> porc...
<mibofra> ma scusa gatsu1000 ancora dietro a X11?
<gatsu1000> mibo, son tornato incasinato >P
<gatsu1000> no peggio
<gatsu1000> ora manco grub parte
<mibofra> lol
<gatsu1000> si incarta al boot
<mibofra> gatsu1000, avete provato a ripristinar da live?
<gatsu1000> si
<glpiana> zammy, magari il firmware non è corretto. cerca in rete ps1fw.usb e quando trovi qualcosa di più convincente lo copi come ti ho fatto fare prima: sudo cp ps1fw.usb /usr/share/sane/gt68xx/PS1fw.usb
<gatsu1000> ho appena provato a cancellare tutto e reinstallare
<mibofra> nulla gatsu1000 ?
<glpiana> vi lascio
<gatsu1000> nulla... schermo nero con trattino che lampeggia
<gatsu1000> il trattino sembra vada a capo
<gatsu1000> e poi bona
<gatsu1000> non carica, tastiera bloccato
<mibofra> gatsu1000, torna sulla live xD
<gatsu1000> ci sono
<mibofra> lol
<mibofra> ricaricala allora
<gatsu1000> e per quello che chiedevo a gl se potevo copiare qualche cartella della live e buttarla su
<gatsu1000> la live funziona da dio
<gatsu1000> ma se copio la cartella x11 della live dentro l altra?
<mibofra> gatsu1000, il boot è una cosa X11 un altra
<mibofra> una cosa alla volta
<mibofra> gatsu1000, segui
<gatsu1000> mi copio la etc/default/grub e tutta la x11
<gatsu1000> ok, dimmi
<mibofra> !grub | gatsu1000
<ubot-it> gatsu1000: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<gatsu1000> fatto gia 200 volte
<mibofra> per ripristinare
<gatsu1000> non funge
<mibofra> lol
<mibofra> gatsu1000, sei sicuro che sia il boot che non va?
<gatsu1000> ho paura oltretutto di aver installato grub su due hdd diversi
<mibofra> magari accedi al sistema ma poi con xorg sminchiato non vedi una cippa
<gatsu1000> be, dopo il bios rimane schermo nero con trattino lampeggiante
<mibofra> gatsu1000, se hai seguito la guida hai grub su un solo hd
<mibofra> e comunque uno sovrascriver l'altro nell'ordine di boot
<gatsu1000> be, ho dato i comandi su 2 hdd diversi e li ha sempre presi
<gatsu1000> ok
<mibofra> gatsu1000, segui quella guida appena arrivi all'accesso di root fermati
<gatsu1000> ok
<gatsu1000> ok
<gatsu1000> fatto il mount e bindati
<gatsu1000> non ho dato chroot
<mibofra> dallo
<gatsu1000> ok, sono root
<mibofra> gatsu1000, adesso facciam una cosa drastica... rimuoviamo invece di ripiazzar grub e poi lo rimettiamo
<gatsu1000> ooook
<gatsu1000> vai
<mibofra> gatsu1000, dpkg --force-all -i grub-pc
<mibofra> no spe xD
<mibofra> gatsu1000, dpkg --force-all -P grub-pc
<mibofra> ecco :D
<mibofra> quello è il comando dell'armageddon xD
<mibofra> o almeno in parte xD
<gatsu1000> allora, ha dato un warning di dependencies mancanti
<gatsu1000> o qualcosa di simile
<mibofra> (ce ne sarebbe un altro molto più potente ma non ci occupiamo dell'armageddon xD )
<gatsu1000> ora ce la finestrella blu... do ok?
<mibofra> gatsu1000, e il force sta li per quello
<mibofra> dai ok
<mibofra> fallo adar avanti
<mibofra> *andar
<gatsu1000> ok, file purgati
<gatsu1000> sono di nuovo in root
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<mibofra> anche senza sudo fa lo stesso in root xD
<gatsu1000> non lo prende
<gatsu1000> dice che non lo trova
<mibofra> non trova grub pc?
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install -f
<mibofra> ci pensa lui
<gatsu1000> Err http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/main grub-pc i386 2.00-13ubuntu3   Something wicked happened resolving 'it.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-11 - System error) Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/grub2/grub-pc_2.00-13ubuntu3_i386.deb  Something wicked happened resolving 'it.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-11 - System error) E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --
<gatsu1000> faccio update?
<mibofra> gatsu1000,  dovresti connettr il pc ad internet xD
<gatsu1000> infatti sono in chat per volonta divina....
<gatsu1000> SONO connesso
<gatsu1000> dai, almeno fino a qui ci arrivo anche io...
<akis24> wowow questa è bella xD
<gatsu1000> posso salvare il deb
<gatsu1000> ci provo?
<mibofra> *connetter
<mibofra> gatsu1000, dalla live giusto?
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> allora scarica da packages.ubuntu.com grub-pc
<mibofra> per la tua architettura
<gatsu1000> me lo sta aprendo con ubuntu software center....
<mibofra> noooo
<gatsu1000> c e reinstall
<mibofra> fermalo xD
<gatsu1000> provo da li?
<mibofra> spetta xD
<mibofra> calmati xD
<gatsu1000> ok, son fermo
<gatsu1000> come faccio da terminale a dirgli di cercarlo su altro server?
<mibofra> metti il pacco sotto /mnt/var/cache/apt/archives o de hai montato il filesystem non sotto /mnt mettilo nello stesso percorso dove l'hai montato
<mibofra> gatsu1000, se no dai in un altra finestra di terminale sudo cp Scaricati/grub*.deb /mnt/var/cache/apt/archives
<mibofra> e fai prima xD
<mibofra> se sei nella versione inglese dai Download invece di Scaricati
<underz0ne> Downloads*
<mibofra> poi nel terminale con il chroot attivo ridai l'apt-get install -f
<mibofra> underz0ne, si mi è scappata una s dalla tastiera grazie :P
<underz0ne> mibofra, di nulla leggo qualche spezzone di conversazione qua e la eheh :D
<mibofra> _D
<mibofra> *:D
<gatsu1000> nno c e download ne scaricati....
<gatsu1000> dimenticato una s...
<mibofra> gatsu1000, dove l'hai messo xD
<mibofra> ah ecco xD
<gatsu1000> cp: cannot stat ‘Downloads/grub*.deb’: No such file or directory
<mibofra> gatsu1000, prova /tmp/*.deb
<mibofra> ciao shouldes :)
<shouldes> ciao
<mibofra> tutto a posto shouldes ?
<gatsu1000> stessa cosa
<gatsu1000> errore
<gatsu1000> e se vado dalle finestrelle
<shouldes> si, ma entro nel canale di chat....
<gatsu1000> non me lo lascia comunque copiare
<zammy> salve
<zammy> vorrei capire se il mio scanner funziona
<zammy> allora si muove
<zammy> funziona a comando
<zammy> ma non mi scannerizza quello che gli metto dentro
<zammy> mi dà tutto nero
<mibofra> gatsu1000, beh certo dalla finestrella... prova con gksudo nautilus
<gatsu1000> root@xubuntu:/# gksudo nautilus No protocol specified  (gksudo:4167): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<zammy> gksu
<gatsu1000> scusate, si era incartata la chat....
<zammy> hai provato gksu?
<gatsu1000> il file e qui /home/xubuntu/Downloads/
<gatsu1000> ma non riesco a copiarlo da nessuna parte
<mibofra> gatsu1000, nell'altro tab devi o dovevi perché non so che hai fatto con gli altri comandi dare
<mibofra> xD
<gatsu1000> il problema e che non riesco a spostare quel file
<gatsu1000> da terminale.... aspetta....
<mibofra> gatsu1000, copiarlo no comunque XD ?
<mibofra> il cp fa una copia xD
<gatsu1000> ok, ce l ho fatta
<gatsu1000> il file e dentro la cartella che mi avevi indicato
<gatsu1000> ora?
<gatsu1000> stavo cercando di copiarlo dalla root dell'altro...
<gatsu1000> comunque...
<gatsu1000> prossimo step?
<gatsu1000> mannaggia a quando si e inchiodata l altra finestra...
<gatsu1000> mibofra?
<mibofra> oi
<gatsu1000> ok, sto reinstallando grub
<mibofra> perfetto
<gatsu1000> finestrella azzurra, c e solo ok
<mibofra> dai l'ok
<gatsu1000> ora, problema
<gatsu1000> mi da 4 partizioni
<gatsu1000> quale prendo?
<mibofra> /dev/sda o /dev/sdb o /dev/sdc
<gatsu1000> sda e il secondo disco da 1 tera
<gatsu1000> sdb da 500gb con una sotto partizione
<gatsu1000> sdc invece credo sia la chiavetta
<mibofra> gatsu1000, se ti da la tabella delle partizioni di /dev/sda mettilo su /dev/sda
<gatsu1000> scelgo sdb, giusto?
<mibofra> e cambi l'ordine di boot
<gatsu1000> sda e un disco da 1 tera con su solo dati
<gatsu1000> partizionato ntfs
<gatsu1000> non mi fa casino?
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> allora su /dev/sdb
<mibofra> basta sia il primo disco
<gatsu1000> ordine di boot gia cambiato per partire su quello da 500 cmq
<mibofra> *e quello dove è ubstallato il so
<mibofra> **e quello dove è installato il so
<gatsu1000> ok, ha fatto
<gatsu1000> provo il riavvio?
<mibofra> prova
<mibofra> oppure
<mibofra> sistemiam prima X11?
<gatsu1000> proviamo
<gatsu1000> per quello che dobbiamo fare?
<mibofra> dai exit
<mibofra> poi
<mibofra> sudo mv /mnt/etc/X11 /mnt/etc/X11.old
<gatsu1000> fatto
<mibofra> sudo cp -r /etc/X11 /mnt/etc
<gatsu1000> fatto
<mibofra> spegni e accendi il pc
<mibofra> non riavviarlo
<mibofra> spegnerlo ed accendero
<mibofra> *accenderlo
<gatsu1000> ok
<mibofra> dai un sudo poweroff se vuoi esser sicuro di spegnerlo xD
<gatsu1000> spengo
<gatsu1000> e poi riaccendo
<gatsu1000> spero a tra poco'
<mibofra> esatto
<mibofra> senza dvd
<babbobeos> ritornerò il nostro eroe con la benamata X? :)
<babbobeos> *ritornerà
<underz0ne> poweroff non lo conoscevo
<gatsu1000> mibofra....
<gatsu1000> fallimento su tutti i fronti
<gatsu1000> appena riavviato, schermata grigia
<gatsu1000> ho provato a riavviarlo facendo partire grub, per mettere il nomodeset, si inchioda al grub
<gatsu1000> ora ad ogni riavvio si inchioda
<gatsu1000> sto iniziando a disperare
<gatsu1000> oltretutto ho notato che il pc parte molto piu lentamente
<mibofra_smart> Uhm... mica sara la scheda madre ho altro xD?
<mibofra_smart> *o
<gatsu1000> allora, ogni tanto capita che non veda un hdd
<gatsu1000> e cambiano l attacco sata su cui e
<mibofra_smart> Stupido correttore delle mie balle
<gatsu1000> pero non capita sempre, e difficile
<mibofra_smart> gatsu1000: insomma bene con ci sei messo di base xD
<gatsu1000> gia...
<gatsu1000> ma fino a ieri andava almeno discretamente
<gatsu1000> poi bo
<gatsu1000> ora manco grub riesco a far partire...
<mibofra_smart> gatsu1000: eh ma sta cedendo
<gatsu1000> l hdd dici?
<mibofra_smart> gatsu1000: puoi provar a recuperar quello che ti serve e piallar tutto
<mibofra_smart> Guarda al limite
<gatsu1000> ho appena provato a rifare install cancellando tutto
<gatsu1000> niente da fare
<mibofra_smart> Riavvii l'xserver installato dalla live
<mibofra_smart> e vedi se è ancora vivo il so apparte grub
<mibofra_smart> Allora nulla xD
<mibofra_smart> Qualcosa sta partendo...
<gatsu1000> dici eh....
<gatsu1000> magari posso provare a usare l-altro disco da 1tb
<gatsu1000> e quello da 500 lo metto come memoria di massa poco affidabile
<gatsu1000> il controllo disco della live funziona?
<gatsu1000> provo a farlo girare
<ciacm68> Buonasera a tutti, sono un utente di ubuntu 12.04. Sapete indicarmi come poter installare opensync 0.22 oppure 0.40x?
<remix_tj> ciacm68: su precise c'è già la 0.39
<gatsu1000> mibofra ?
<mibofra> oi gatsu1000
<gatsu1000> ho risolto
<gatsu1000> ho tolto xubuntu e sto usando kubuntu :P
<mibofra> xD
<mibofra> ok io vado a cena :D
<gatsu1000> mi pare anche piu stabile e piu simile a windows, calcolando che deve andare in mano a mio cognato :P
<mibofra> ciao :)
<fracco> ho masterizzato il file scaricato sul disco però mi dice che c'è stato un "internal error"
<gatsu1000> grazie in ogni caso per tutto
<gatsu1000> 2 cose almeno grazie a te le ho imparate, che è già tanto
<fracco> mi dice "cannot unpack E://wubi"
<fracco> qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<gatsu1000> disco rovinato? o pacchetto che hai scaricato rovinato?
<gatsu1000> di solito se non riesce ad estrarre qualcosa da un archivio è perchè l'archivio è corrotto
<fracco> quindi devo provare a rifare tutto?
<alex-zorin> buuonasera
<alex-zorin> :)
<alex-zorin> uso gambas2 ma non riesco a creare un pacchetto di installazione semplice per ubuntu nella fattispece .deb
<alex-zorin> qualcuno può darmi una mano
<alex-zorin> http://pastebin.com/Qt8Vaw5N
<alex-zorin> questo è l'errore
<alex-zorin> cerco di creare il pacchetto nella ide
<matteo74> sera a tutti
<matteo74> ho creato un lvm di vari dischi con xfs. mi sembrava ci fosse un comando per sapere esattamente quali file ci sono in ogni disco
<matteo74> vorrei saperlo per copiare i file dell'ultimo disco su un altro, per poterlo poi togliere dal lvm
<matteo74> qualcuno si ricorda come fare? grazie in anticipo
<Guest567> salve
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Salve
<pindol> ciao a tutti quale è il percorso per arrivare alle applicazioni installate su ubuntu 13/04?
<underz0ne> pindol, /usr/bin
<pindol> underz0ne, c'è una via grafica per arrivarci?senza terminale voglio dire
<underz0ne> pindol, con il file manager
<spartacus_72> sera
<pindol> underz0ne, sei cosi gentile da spiegarmi il percorso? dove si trova?
<underz0ne> pindol, che distro hai?
<underz0ne> ubuntu, xubuntu ecc.
<pindol> underz0ne, ubuntu 13/04
<underz0ne> pindol, ubuntu credo utilizzi nautilus come file manager
<spartacus_72> underz0ne, si,usa nautilus...cosa cerca pindol ?
<underz0ne> spartacus_72, dove si trovano i programmi installati solo che non voleva usare il termiale
<spartacus_72> pindol, apri la cartella home/file system/bin
<pindol> spartacus_72, ok
<spartacus_72> cosa cerchi di preciso?
<pindol> spartacus_72, per esempio l'applicazione trnsmission.nella cartella home non c'è file sistem!
<pindol> transmission
<mibofra> ciao ragazzi che inchiappi stato combinando XD ?
<underz0ne> pindol, in un certo senso sei stato fortunato non è un granchè quella applicazione
<mibofra> pindol, per transmission prendi la prima scala a destra esci a sinistra sali a 290° piano scendi nella sezione 5 e prendi la prima porta a destra. Sarai identificato da apport che se ti fa passare ti fa prendere la seconda porta a sinistra dopo di che firmi un modulo ed arrivi...
<mibofra> :P
<spartacus_72> beh...in effetti sarebbe meglio usare qbitorrent
<underz0ne> spartacus_72, yes ;)
<mibofra> è sotto /usr/bin/ con il nome di transmission-gtk
<mibofra> c'è utorrent per linux
<spartacus_72> pindol, vuoi eliminarlo o cosa?
<underz0ne> mibofra, what???
<mibofra> underz0ne, scherzavo xD la risposta è la seconda
<mibofra> transmission si trova li sotto
<mibofra> *come gui poi ci sono transmission-cli ecc
<spartacus_72> si,ma forse pindol, ha difficoltà ad arrivarci,vediamo di aiutarlo senza fare confusione mibofra
<mibofra> spartacus_72, detto fatto
<mibofra> pindol, apri nautilus, radice del file system , usr, bin
<pindol> spartacus_72, allora,mi si apre una finestra che mi chiede scegli una applicazione per aprire un file.solo che io non conosco il percorso per arrivare alle applicazioni
<spartacus_72> pindol, ok
<mibofra> se no il comodo comando da terminale : nautilus /usr/bin
<spartacus_72> il percorso è home/user/bin
<pindol> mibofra, nautilus non so cosa è
<mibofra> se ti servono i permessi di root per modificar qualcosa anteponi gksudo al comando
<mibofra> pindol, il gestore di file
<spartacus_72> e poi cerchi transmission
<hitman72> ciao
<mibofra> spartacus_72, toglimi una curiosità, perché sotto home dovrebbe esser usr/bin?
<hitman72> posso fare una domanda da nubbio?
<spartacus_72> pindol, home/file system
<mibofra> spartacus_72, anche perché li ci stanno le cartelle utente quindi dovrebbe esser /home/nome-utente/usr/bin o esserci un utente di nome usr
<spartacus_72> poi usr/bin
<underz0ne> !posso | hitman72
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'posso'
<underz0ne> ...
<mibofra> hitman72, si chiedi xD
<mibofra> pindol, ma in tutto questo che devi farci li?
<hitman72> ho provato quasi tutti gli ambienti deskotp di ubuntu, antergos etc.
<hitman72> quando uso un file manager, se seleziono una cartella o un file
<hitman72> si seleziona l'intera riga
<spartacus_72> pindol, quando apri la home,hai sulla sinistra elenco dispositivi?
<hitman72> c'è un modo come in windows xp di selezionare solo il file
<hitman72> in questo modo quando si sposta un file
<mibofra> hitman72, cioè selezioni un file e seleziona anche quelli alla sua destra e sinistra?
<hitman72> mando link immagine
<hitman72> http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm302/Harrythephot/WWL2.jpg
<hitman72> un utente cinnamon ha lo stesso problema
<hitman72> è la cosa più odiosa che ho trovato su linux
<hitman72> ho provato decine di file manager, ma da quello che ho capito è un problema proprio dell'ambiente desktop
<underz0ne> hitman72, mai avuto questo problema
<pindol> spartacus_72, sulla sinistra c'è risorse,dispositivi rete
<hitman72> sarà solo questione di abitudine... ma anche su vista/7 è possibile disattivare la cosa
<spartacus_72> pindol, non hai la voce file system?
<pindol> spartacus_72, no
<mibofra> hitman72, ma se apri due tab nel file manager?
<mibofra> e magari li accosti?
<hitman72> mettiamo che uso un file manager con 2 tab
<hitman72> io ero abituato con total commander, speed commander
<hitman72> che spostavo un file da un tab all'altro in uno spazio vuoto
<hitman72> e copiava il tutto
<hitman72> sotto linux
<hitman72> se hai selezionato l'intera riga di una cartella
<hitman72> per sbaglio puoi spostare il file li
<hitman72> ops, colonne, non tab
<mibofra> hitman72, dico puoi aprir due finestre e mettere una di fianco all'altra
<mibofra> o provare altro file manager
<hitman72> è questione di ambiente desktop
<spartacus_72> pindol, dai questo comando: cd /usr/bin
<mibofra> hitman72, il gestore dei file fa parte dell'ambiente desktop... ma se pro nautilus o thunar in openbox non cambia nulla xD
<mibofra> è come funziona il file manager
<hitman72> immaginavo...
<hitman72> mi tocca usare un file manager windows con wine...
<hitman72> tristissimo...
<mibofra> spartacus_72, ps letto sopra? un comodo gksudo nautilus /usr/bin no?
<mibofra> hitman72, ma ce ne sono tanti di file manager
<spartacus_72> mibofra, non credo una buona idea farlo fare da root
<mibofra> visto in giro?
<spartacus_72> pindol, ci sei?
<mibofra> spartacus_72, dipende da cosa deve fare, comunque basta che levi il gksudo...
<hitman72> si ma siccome sotto linux con qualsiasi ambiente deskop
<hitman72> è sempre così
<hitman72> quindi il file manager conta poco
<pindol> spartacus_72, non esce nulla
<spartacus_72> pindol, ora esce,dai: ls
<mibofra> hitman72, no non hai capito è il contrario xD  il file manager è indipendente dall'ambiente desktop
<spartacus_72> pindol, cosi vedrai tutte le applicazione che hai nel sistema
<pindol> spartacus_72, è uscita un sacco di roba
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> spartacus_72: ciao
<hitman72> ne ho provato 20...
<mibofra> spartacus_72, non voleva qualcosa di grafico?
<hitman72> in nessuno come su winzoz c'è l'opzione
<spartacus_72> pindol, hai visto? controlla dentro adesso
<hitman72> full row select
<spartacus_72> mibofra, no,voleva il percorso
<hitman72> da deselezionare
<spartacus_72> ciao AlcoLeVecchiPens
<mibofra> spartacus_72, lo disse lui che ne so io xD fa nulla
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> spartacus_72: ti ho scritto in pvt ;)
<spartacus_72> mibofra, ti avanzano gli xD
<mibofra> hitman72, spetta forse becco qualcosa, stai un attimo qui ok?
<hitman72> ok
<mibofra> spartacus_72, per te ci sono pure gli :P
<underz0ne> hitman72, se cambi il modo di visualizzazione non c'è più nessun problema
<hitman72> ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<hitman72> :-)
<mibofra> hitman72, si capisco xD è fastidioso
<underz0ne> io per esempio con Thunar ho impostato di farmeli visualizzare in maniera compatta e non dettagliata
<underz0ne> e così non ho di questi problemi
<hitman72> ma l'abitudine è dura a morire
<mibofra> hitman72, per ora puoi provare a lavorare su più tab ma hai provato PacMan il gestore file?
<hitman72> cmq strano che nessuno ci abbia mai pensato
<mibofra> al limite c'è la vecchia buona riga di comando e midnight commander :D
<hitman72> http://oi40.tinypic.com/qnmixs.jpg
<mibofra> hitman72, no ci pensiamo ma alla fine lavoriamo su più tab
<hitman72> si ma abituato così
<hitman72> ci metto 4 volte di più che su windows
<hitman72> a copiare qualcosa
<hitman72> :-)
<underz0ne> hitman72, usa la shell
<underz0ne> e farai ancora prima
<mibofra> hitman72, prendi due finestre e le metti una accanto all'altra
<mibofra> oppure prova PacMan
<hitman72> non cambia nulla :-)
<hitman72> visualizzazione dettagliata ha sto problema
<hitman72> come nell'immagine
<spartacus_72> pindol, problemi?
<hitman72> se hai una riga selezionata
<hitman72> e tu da destra a sinistra sposti un file velocemente
<hitman72> se lasci inavvertitamente il pulsante del mouse
<hitman72> quando ti trovi sulla linea selezionata
<hitman72> ti ritrovi il file dentro quella cartella e manco te ne accorgi
<hitman72> amen
<hitman72> :-)
<mibofra> hitman72, amen nulla non te ne vai di qua se non sei soddisfatto parola mia...
<hitman72> ahahahah
<pindol> spartacus_72, meglio che lascio perdere non ci capisco molto
<spartacus_72> non sei riuscito ad indicare il percorso pindol ?
<hitman72> domani metto explorer2lite con wine e risolvo per il momento :-)
<spartacus_72> dovrebbe essere: home/tuo_nome_utente/usr/bin
<mibofra> hitman72, potresti trovarti bene con gnome commander
<hitman72> provato già
<hitman72> viene sempre selezionata l'intera riga
<mibofra> hitman72,tux commander?
<hitman72> http://168hours.wordpress.com/2008/08/18/10-total-commander-alternatives-for-linux/
<hitman72> provati tutti!
<mibofra> krusader pure XD ?
<hitman72> anche dalle immagine vedi che è sempre selezionata l'intera riga
<mibofra> http://www.krusader.org/
<pindol> spartacus_72, no, ma fa lo stesso
<hitman72> solo gentoo o come si chiama, che con antergos non so come si compila
<hitman72> ma credo sia la stessa cosa alla fine
<spartacus_72> pindol, perchè ti arrendi?
<mibofra> hitman72, 1)vedo se c'è la voce per sistemare nelle chiavi di registro
<hitman72> non penso
<hitman72> credo sia una cosa troppo legata al sistema
<mibofra> 2)se vuoi te lo compilo quello che sta su gentoo
<hitman72> ma non penso cambi qualcosa
<hitman72> su google se metti
<hitman72> linux how disable "full row selection"
<hitman72> non c'è un solo risultato che punti a linux
<hitman72> solo windows
<hitman72> quindi presumo che la cosa non sia fattibile
<pindol> spartacus_72, in usr/bin ci sono arrivato  ma mi arrendo perche poi non so che fare
<spartacus_72> pindol, se ci sei arrivato,abbiamo verificato il percorso. Ora devi solo indicarlo al programma che richiede l'applicazione transmission,tutto qui
<mibofra> hitman72, se usassi la vista ad albero?
<hitman72> ahahahah
<hitman72> :-)
<mibofra> era una opzione :P
<hitman72> mi abituerò
<mibofra> hitman72, comunque gentoo è nei repo
<pindol> spartacus_72, ok ora ci provo
<spartacus_72> pindol, ok,fammi sapere
<mibofra> hitman72, questa altra lista di file manager dove c'è pure pacman http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/10things/10-linux-file-managers-worth-checking-out/993
<hitman72> ieri ho installato antergos, ci devo prendere ancora la mano, a me non lo trovava
<hitman72> come non mi trova teamviewer
<mibofra> comunque si penso sia una cosa voluta xD
<mibofra> uhm...
<mibofra> hitman72, se lo lanci dal terminale lo becchi?
<hitman72> domani provo al lavoro
<mibofra> ok
<hitman72> ora sto a casa con winzoz...
<mibofra> e dai lo toglierai alla fine xD
<mibofra> ciao :)
<hitman72> ciao e grazie :-)
<mibofra> figurati ;)
<Vincenzo> ciao
<Vincenzo> ciao a tutti, chi mi da una mano?:)
<pindol> spartacus_72, sono arrivato a : scegli una applicazione e sulla sinistra c'è file system ma la cartella usr non c'è
<Vincenzo> nessuno? :)
<Vincenzo> sto scaricando ubuntu 13.04....non ho mai usato live cd, quest immagine che sto scaricando va beve?
<underz0ne> !qualcuno | Vincenzo
<ubot-it> Vincenzo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<underz0ne> Vincenzo, se la stai scaricando dal sito ufficiale direi proprio di si
<Vincenzo> si, praticamente devo recuperare una password da una partizione nascosta Acer
<Vincenzo> se metto l'immagine su una penna usb va bene uguale?
<underz0ne> Vincenzo, si
<spartacus_72> pindol, file system,poi home e poi usr/bin
<Vincenzo> quindi basta che copio il file sulla penna e avvio da usb?
<spartacus_72> pindol, pardon....file system/usr/bin guarda bene
<pindol> spartacus_72, si hai ragione!!
<underz0ne> Vincenzo, no devi utilizzare un programma apposta...su windows ti consiglio rufus
<underz0ne> Vincenzo, http://rufus.akeo.ie/
<pindol> spartacus_72, ho trovato transmission gtk ma non si apre
<spartacus_72> pindol, lo trovi nella dash? sai cos'è vero?
<pindol> spartacus_72, no purtroppo
<spartacus_72> pindol,  da terminale: transmission
<underz0ne> spartacus_72, non esiste transmission
<underz0ne> esiste transmission-gtk
<underz0ne> vado a ricordo
<spartacus_72> già underz0ne
<spartacus_72> pindol, aggiorna il comando come suggerito da underz0ne
<pindol> spartacus_72, ecco finalmente  ci sono riuscito!!
<spartacus_72> pindol, ohhhhhhhhhh
<pindol> spartacus_72, un passettino alla volta..... grazie
<Vincenzo> rufus dopo la partition,formato, fa i 5 passaggi e poi quando copia la iso da errore
<spartacus_72> pindol, poi da terminale dai anche: sudo apt-get update  e poi sudo apt-get upgrade,ti aggiorna tutti i programmi installati
<pindol> spartacus_72, ok grazie mille
<spartacus_72> pindol, tutti abbiamo fatto un piccolo passo x volta ;)
<spartacus_72> pindol, di nulla
<pindol> spartacus_72, ma il mio è proprio piccolo
<Vincenzo> errore: iso image extraction failure
<Vincenzo> devo riscaricarla?
<underz0ne> Vincenzo, credo proprio di si
<Vincenzo> una volta che partirà ubuntu poi mi vedrà in automatico la partizione nascosta o è complicato?:)
<underz0ne> Vincenzo, se non la vede in automatico la devi montare ma tramite il file manager è un attimo
<Vincenzo>  non viene toccato niente poi per la funzionalità del notebook no? cioè non è che poi non funziona più la procedura di recupero perchè cambia qualcosa?
<underz0ne> Vincenzo, no, non viene toccato nulla
<Vincenzo> come si monta poi la partizione? me lo scrivo per dopo :)
<underz0ne> Vincenzo, con il file manager basta semplicemente cliccarci sopra che viene montata automaticamente
<Vincenzo> l interfaccia è familiare come windows o no?
<underz0ne> Vincenzo, sono simili
<Vincenzo> speriamo faccia al caso mio :)
<pindol> underz0ne, dove si trova il file mamager?
<underz0ne> Vincenzo, va a finire che alla fine installi ubuntu al posto di winz :D
<underz0ne> pindol, non uso ubuntu ma nella barra laterale non c'è un'icona con il simbolo di una cartella?
<pindol> underz0ne, si
<underz0ne> pindol, cliccaci, quello è il file manager
<pindol> underz0ne, grazie
<underz0ne> pindol, prego
<Vincenzo> be onestamente uso windows solo perchè gioco al pc :) però ubuntu e alte distro mi hanno sempre attirato, sicuramente ora mi terrò la distro su usb non si sa mai
<underz0ne> Vincenzo,  io ho installato solo Xubuntu per evitare che mi venga voglia di giocare
<Vincenzo> volendolo ad esempio installare come si fa? si copia su cd e poi all'avvio chiede se live o installazione?
<underz0ne> ma per qualche partitina mi sono installato Xonotic
<underz0ne> Vincenzo, puoi installarlo direttamante dalla usb invece che usarlo in live, lo installi
<underz0ne> Vincenzo, si viene chiesto come lo vuoi utilizzare
<Vincenzo> è scritto proprio live?:) nel mio caso ora non devo installarlo
<underz0ne> Vincenzo, si è scritto Live o qualcosa simile
<Vincenzo> il tipo della guida scrive che....ho scelto l'opzione numero 2 per l'installazione (safe graphics mode), in quanto con la Nvidia non mi caricava l'interfaccia grafica (si può usare anche quella di testo, ma nn ricordavo a memoria i comandi
<Vincenzo> questo acer anche ha nvidia, quindi devo installarlo non va bene live?
<jester-> Vincenzo: se ha doppia schda lascia perdere
<Vincenzo> no è un vecchio acer, core2duo e nvidia 9600
<jester-> allora allaprima schermata dellalive pigo F6 e setti nomodeset
<jester-> pigi
<Vincenzo> non dovrei avere problemi quindi
<Vincenzo> tutta colpa di sto scemo di ex proprietario che non ricorda la password -.- :)
<mibofra_smart> Vincenzo: che password ha perso?
<mibofra_smart> Vincenzo: se è un pc win si cracca facilmente se è linux/ubuntu si cambia molto più facilmente :D
<Vincenzo> la password per ripristinare il pc allo stato di fabbrica
<mibofra_smart> Vincenzo: ah quella della partizione di ripristino...
<Vincenzo> si
<Vincenzo> ho provato dei programmi su windows per rendere visibile la partizione ma non funzionano
<mibofra_smart> Partizione andata xD
<Vincenzo> c'è c'è :) con un programma riesco a sfogliare i programmi ma è free e quindi non li posso aprire
<mibofra_smart> Visto se il bios/efi/uefi ne permetteva lo sblocco?
<Vincenzo> non c'è niente nel bios, posso solo attivare o no il ripristino
<mibofra_smart> Vincenzo: pialla la partizione e tanti saluti xD
<Vincenzo> mi stava venendo voglia di formattare tutto e mettere windows 7 :)
<Devidino1> domanda tecninca se mi vendono il notebook con freebsd e questo monta optimus
<Devidino1> come fanno a far funzionare tale tecnologia?
<Vincenzo> ma acer maledetta fa tanti modelli diversi con lo stesso nome e non so se ci sono tutti i driver per questo modello
<mibofra_smart> Devidino1: ecco me lo stavo domandando
<Vincenzo> se poi qualcosa non va, vista non ce l'ho :)
<mibofra_smart> !chat | Devidino1
<ubot-it> Devidino1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Devidino1> mibofra_smart:  pensavo di stare di la scusami tanto
<mibofra_smart> Comunque Devidino1 penso boumblebe o non usano optimus xS
<mibofra_smart> *xD
<Vincenzo> provo :) a dopo s eavrà problemi grazie, ciao
<alessandro_> salve ragazzi mi aiutare a istallare ubuntu tramite partizione
<Vincenzo> rieccomi :)
<alessandro_> ce nessuno
<Vincenzo> vi scrivo da ubuntu :) come faccio ora ad andare nella partizione nascosta? mi vede solo le 2 partizioni che vedeva windows
<Vincenzo> nessuno?:)
<Vincenzo> ragazzi come faccio a vedere tutte le partizioni?
<ado> ciao a tutti.. ho un problema.. sul mio pc ho un hd secondario.. se vado da bios lo vede.. ma su ubuntu non riesco.. come posso fare?
<ado> vorrei se possibile recuperare il contenuto..
<jester-> ado: fa vedere nel paste risposta al comado sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> !paste | ado
<ubot-it> ado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Vincenzo> dove si scrivono questi comandi?
<jester-> nel terminale
<jester-> !terminale | Vincenzo
<Vincenzo> e come si apre :D
<ubot-it> Vincenzo: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<ado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6068180/
<ado> ho un hd diviso in tre.. e poi un secondo collegato
<Vincenzo> ma scusate applicazioni dov'è? io sulla barra di sx ho solo installa, file, libreoffice, amazon, e poi i 2 hd
<jester-> ado: sarebbe sdb5?
<ado> bo
<jester-> Vincenzo: clicca il logo sorpa la barra che si apre la dash e poi cerci terminale
<ado> calcola che ho 2 hd di cui uno partizionato.. e poi 2 lettori uno cd ed un dvd
<jester-> ado: hai un hd intrerno e uno esterno colelgato usb?
<Vincenzo> si si trovato :D e ora come faccio per caricare la partizione nascosta che non vedo?
<jester-> ado: sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<ado> il secondo hd l'ho collegato al pc.. era un hd esterno.. lo uso solo per memorizzare file con windows
<jester-> ado: sudo mount /dev/sdb5  /mnt  con pazio
<ado> copio e incollo
<jester-> la seconda
<jester-> senza cin spazio
<ado> no.. quello esterno l'ho smontato e lo collegato al pc direttamente dentro il pc
<ado> non da porta usb
<jester-> va bè dai il comando
<ado> mi dice mount deve specificare il file system
<jester-> che cazzo di sistema hai
<jester-> ado: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb5  /mnt
<Vincenzo> jester :D io ho una partizione nascosta di un notebook acer, devo visualizzarla per recuperare una password, cosa scrivo?:)
<jester-> Vincenzo:  ua gparted
<jester-> editor partizioni
<Vincenzo> ua gparted non va
<jester-> va va
<Vincenzo> ua: command not found
<ado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6068208/
<Vincenzo> senza ua mi dice che ci vogliono i permessi di ROOT lol
<ado> dici a ME?
<Vincenzo> no no a jester :)
<jester-> ado: il file system è a bottane
<jester-> Vincenzo: quando lo pari ti chiede la pass user
<ado> non si puo fare nulla? devo recuperare i dati che ci sono li
<jester-> lo apri
<jester-> ado:  sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb5
<Vincenzo> se scrivo ua gparted mi dice come sopra ua command not found, se scrivo gparted mi dice che ho bisogno dei permessi di root
<jester-> Vincenzo: cercalo nella dash
<alessandro_> mi aiutate a partizionare il disco rigido per fare l'istallazione di ubuntu
<jester-> alessandro_: come è messo adesso il disco
<Vincenzo> ua quindi sta per dash?:)
<alessandro_> spazio libero
<jester-> alessandro_: quanto
<Vincenzo> perfetto ora vedo tutte le partizione, come accedo a quella nascosta?
<ado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6068218/
<jester-> Vincenzo: se non la vede accero l'ha nascosta bene
<alessandro_> 160 gb
<jester-> ado: è andato 100%
<alessandro_> glpiano mi stava facendo fare tre partizioni unda da 25 gb
<alessandro_> e cosi via
<Vincenzo> accero? ora con gparted la vedo, è file sistem fat32, label pqservice, ma
<alessandro_> una da 2 gb per lo swap
<jester-> alessandro_: allora installando al partizionamento sceglierai: usa lo sapzio libero
<Vincenzo> dovrei montarla? fare qualcosa per entrarci e aprire il file che mi interessa?
<ado> quindi?
<alessandro_> come punto di mount
<jester-> Vincenzo: se non la vedi in gparted come la montiamo, lapalla di vetro non funziona
<ado> non si possono recuperare i dati?ma andato per un virus?
<Vincenzo> si jester, prima scrivevo gparted nel terminal :) ora ho aperto tramite dash e funziona, la vedo la partizione
<ado> manco una parte?
<jester-> alessandro_: usa lo spazio libero si arrangia lui, per spazio libero si intende spazio sul disco non partizionato o allocato che sia
<jester-> Vincenzo: montala
<Vincenzo> e come?
<jester-> Vincenzo: destro
<Vincenzo> mount non è selezionabile
<jester-> la prtizione è?
<jester-> Vincenzo: sdsticazz?
<Vincenzo> lol non capisco :D
<Vincenzo> sda1
<Vincenzo> fat32
<jester-> Vincenzo: tipo di filesystem?
<Vincenzo> fatt32
<jester-> Vincenzo: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Vincenzo> lo scrivo nel terminal questo?
<alessandro_> ma nella prima partizione io metto 24999 la metto come primaria metto inizio metto file system ext4 con journaling e come punto di mount cosa devo mettere
<jester-> Vincenzo: e dove se no
<Vincenzo> nella dash :P
<jester-> alessandro_: cosa intendi per spazio libero
<alessandro_> no
<jester-> alessandro_: ci sono 160 gb non allocati o è una partizione
<alessandro_> punto di mount cosa devo mettere
<Vincenzo> scritto ma non è successo nulla
<alessandro_> ci sono tante voci
<ado> ?
<alessandro_> nella prima partizione cosi ci devo mettere
<jester-> Vincenzo: vai in /mnt col file manager
<jester-> alessandro_: segui o vai a portare le ochette al bagno
<jester-> alessandro_: spazio libero cosa intendi
<Vincenzo> se apro file manager non c'è la partizione montata
<jester-> Vincenzo: vai in filesystem /mnt
<Vincenzo> filesystem è files?
<Vincenzo> che casino lo
<Vincenzo> lol
<jester-> Vincenzo: a sinistra sul file manager lo vedi'
<jester-> è piu scimlice che winz
<jester-> semplice
<Vincenzo> no non la vedo
<Vincenzo> questo dico, ne sulla barra a sinistra, ne se apro FILES
<jester-> Vincenzo: cosa stai usando
<Vincenzo> ubuntu
<jester-> Vincenzo: file manager = cartella home = nautilus
<jester-> è sulla barra
<jester-> appunto icona cartella
<Vincenzo> in device vedo le 2 partizioni che vedo anche con windows ma quella nascosta no
<jester-> madu
<jester-> ci vai in /mnt o no
<Vincenzo> cos'è mnt :D
<jester-> una cartella del filesystem
<jester-> se clicchi su filessysem la vedi
<Vincenzo> il filesystem è FILES sulla sx?
<jester-> se no trovi a sinistra la parola filsystem cercala
<Vincenzo> c'è file con l'icona di un cassetto
<Vincenzo> forse si sono :) vedo le 2 partizioni e una che si chiama Computer
<Vincenzo> li c'è una cartella MNT
<Vincenzo> e c'è boot,d2d,efi ecc ecc
<Vincenzo> e qui cosa devo cercare?
<jester-> Vincenzo: andare in /mnt
<jester-> e 4
<Vincenzo> sono nella cartella mnt
<Vincenzo> c'è boot,d2d,efi,factory,logs,sources,wistools ecc ecc
<jester-> Vincenzo:  è il contenuto della partizione che divevi nascosta
<Vincenzo> no :)
<jester-> Vincenzo: è sda1 che è stato montato li
<Vincenzo> si o trovato il file che cercavo però il contenuto della cartella è diverso :D l'avevo visto su windows le cartelle erano altre, cmq fa niente forse ho risolto
<Vincenzo> grazieee
<Vincenzo> ora riavvio ;)
<alessandro_> sentite faccio le tre partizioni e mi dice che ce un errore e mi blocca tutto
<Fendo_> Ciao  a tutti, ho un problema il sistema mi dice che non ho più spazio nella Home. Premetto che la Home è cryptata. Con Nautilus mi dice che la mia Home è di 860MB circa mentre da terminale con il comando "df -h" mi dice che la Home è a 16GB. Puo essere questa discordanza dovuta al fatto che è cryptata la Home?
<jester-> Fendo_: la cripto è una iattura
<Fendo_> quindi?
<jester-> quindi sicuro che non sia veramente piena? 16 gb fai alla svelta a ciucciarla
<jester-> Fendo_: lo scuoti il cestino ?
<jester-> svuoti
<Fendo_> lo spazio che avevo riservato a questa partizione era di 20GB. Il cestino lo svuoto regolarmente! Ora è vuoto
<jester-> Fendo_:  e df -h quanto ti da spazio  libero
<Fendo_> Il mio cruccio è il fatto che non tornano i dati che mi mostra
<jester-> Fendo_:  terminale e sudo touch /foecefsck  riavvii e fa lo scandisk
<jester-> Fendo_: sudo touch /forcefsck
<Fendo_> df -h mi dice che sono 19GB occupati 16GB, mentre Nautilus mi dice 860MB
<jester-> sa di filesystem un po scassato
<Fendo_> Ok proverò con touch /forcefsck
<jester-> Fendo_: e in recovery vai in root e   ecryptfs-recover-private
<Fendo_> in recovery vado nella root "/" o mi presento come root?
<jester-> Fendo_: al menu vai in root cioè la bash
<Fendo_> ok! come immaginavo, ma sai root e root :-)
<Fendo_> Grazie mille jester- domani mattina, anzi più tardi, provo. Ora non posso farlo perchè sto scaricando e non posso interrompere ... Ciao
<frederik> Salve a tutti, c'è qualcuno in linea che è capace di risolvermi un problema con compiz?
<frederik> C'è qualcuno online?
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-06
<alessandro_> c'è nessuno
<alessandro_> c'è nessuno
<maria> Ciao a tutti vorrei chiedervi un consiglio siccome vorrei tanto installare ubuntu in realtà volevo metterlo su un hd esterno perchè ho paura di toccare win 7 cosa mi consigliate? io ho un notebook samsung
<alessandro_> fai una partizione
<maria> e come si fà?
<maria> io sono alle primissime armi
<alessandro_> hey hey quali armi
<alessandro_> ihihihih
<alessandro_> scherzo
<alessandro_> dai
<maria> si lo so
<maria> mi puoi aiutare? :(
<alessandro_> la tua eta
<alessandro_> http://linuxguide.altervista.org/partizionamento_manuale_per_%20Ubuntu_1104.html
<maria> io h 19 anni che centra?..
<alessandro_> cosi per sapere
<rusfus> salve
<alessandro_> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<maria> ma se lo metto affianco a win 7 che succede?
<rusfus> qualcuno che riesce a darmi una mano pls?? praticamente e tutto il pomeriggio che smadonno per la scheda wireless
<alessandro_> hai ubuntu istallato
<rusfus> adesso sono riuscito a farla funzionare, ma succede una cosa insolita, appena riavvio il pc la schede cessa di funzionare, per farla ripartire devo digitare da terminale sudo modprobe b43
<maria> grazie u.u ma rischio qualkosa con win 7?
<rusfus> come  posso risolvere st'ingrippo!! :) thanks
<maria> non voglio rischiare di perdere windows 7
<alessandro_> maria con la partizione no se non ti funziona avvi win7 e cancell itutto
<alessandro_> cmq rusfus vai su dash
<rusfus> alessandro_ scusa ma so un po nabbo, l'avro fatto 2000 volte ma so talmente gonfio da scordarmelo 5 min dopo, cosa intendi per dash??
<maria> quindi la installo a fianco a win7 e se poi non và lo posso cancellare senza danni?
<alessandro_> nella barra a sinistra in alto c'è il simbolo di ubuntu
<rusfus> mmm...aspe,, avvio la shell std, uso la gnome -shell
<rusfus> torno subito
<alessandro_> lo clikki e di da una fnestra su qui scrivere e devi scrivere additional drivers
<rusfus> ok
<rusfus> torno
<maria> quindi?
<alessandro_> tel odetto se vai con la partizione lo carichi li e vai tranquilla
<maria> nn ho capito se la devo mettere a fianco o no
<maria> scusa ma non ci capisco niente
<alessandro_> segui le guide
<maria> allora forse non mi spiego bene io lo vorrei mettere con win 7 ma non voglio avere danni non sò che è sta partizione
<rusfus_> eccomi
<alessandro_> devi dividere il disco fisso in due parti
<alessandro_> rusfus fai cio che ti o detto
<maria> ma quando lo installo con sto cd?
<rusfus_> alessandro_ ho provato a dare add drivers ma, a parte che mi svagella il monitor , mi dice che non lo trova
<maria> è questo che voglio capire
<maria> abbi pazienza
<alessandro_> ok
<rusfus_> riavvio cn la shell 2D perche svagella troppo il monitor
<alessandro_> vai
<rusfus> ok ci sono
<maria> mi spieghi cosè la swarp x favore?
<rusfus> alessandro_  scusami, ora va meglio
<rusfus> con add dri non trova niente
<alessandro_> Funzione [modifica | modifica sorgente] Lo swap viene utilizzato per liberare memoria RAM: il sistema operativo ne salva sul disco una porzione della memoria allocata, che quindi può essere liberata e riallocata per i programmi che ne hanno bisogno. Questa porzione contiene i dati che hanno minore probabilità di essere richiesti nel futuro, e in genere sono quelli meno recentemente utilizzati. È chiaro che nel momento in cu
<alessandro_> Partizione di swap in Linux [modifica | modifica sorgente] Nell'installazione di qualsiasi sistema UNIX-like, come Linux, l'installatore dell'OS raccomanda di creare almeno due partizioni, cioè una contenente la directory radice /, e una partizione di swap. Lo spazio utilizzato per la partizione di swap può variare da pochi megabyte fino a qualche centinaio di megabyte. È utile ricordare che, se si intende utilizzare le fun
<alessandro_> rusfus vai dinuovo
<rusfus> nessun risultato
<alessandro_> in che senso
<rusfus> mi ci viene scritto nessun risultato
<rusfus> scrivendo additional drivers
<rusfus> aspe
<rusfus> ok
<rusfus> nabbo
<alessandro_> scrivi solo drivers
<rusfus> 3 volte
<rusfus> nu
<rusfus> ho il sistema ita
<rusfus> ok
<rusfus> attiavato non ne ho nessuno
<rusfus> raccomandata oppure broadcom STA
<alessandro_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/99887/dell-inspiron-xps-wireless-problem
<rusfus> appena ho provato ad installare i driver broad e cascata la connessione. adesso mi so attaccato con la lan. alessandro_ cosa posso fare?? pls
<alessandro_> riprova visto che era ovvio che dovevi gia colegarti alla lan
<rusfus> :)
<rusfus> nulla mi da un errore
<rusfus> mi dice che non trova qualcosa in qualche cartella , mo lo rifaccio e copio il mes
<rusfus> mi dice " l'installazione di questo driver non e riuscita. consultare i file di registro....
<rusfus> provo ad installare std
<alessandro_> faiuna cosa
<alessandro_> che scheda hai
<alessandro_> in particoalre
<rusfus> broadcom BCM 4311
<alessandro_> http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDownload/BROADCOM-Wireless-802-11b-and-802-11g-Download-14408.html
<rusfus> mi fa scaricare un .exe
<alessandro_> asp vai qua che il sito originale
<alessandro_> lascia stare quello
<alessandro_> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<rusfus> fatto
<rusfus> come lo avvio??
<alessandro_> quale hai preswo
<rusfus> 32bit
<alessandro_> ok apri l'archivio
<alessandro_> e cerca il setup
<rusfus> aperto l'archivio, ma come faccio a trovare il setup??
<rusfus> non ci sono file con il nome setup
<alessandro_> c'è scritto setup o .exe.
<rusfus> nu
<rusfus> ho scaricato un driver per linux
<rusfus> come fa ad esserci un .exe
<rusfus> il link che mi hai dato e propri 802.11 linux sta
<rusfus> cio' riguardato ma non c'e' nessun exe dentro
<rusfus> alessandro_??
<rusfus> noooooooooo
<drox_> buon giorno, ho seguito questa guida e sono arrivato al fare il RAID, ma adesso devo montare HDD-RAID e cambiare i permessi ma non ci riesco  vi posto al guida, sono fermo al punto creare un filesystem sul metadevice RAID grazie
<drox_> http://linuxaria.com/article/configuring-2-mirrored-disks-on-ubuntu-linux?lang=it
<drox_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6069130/
<akis24> giorno
<drox_> buon giorno, ho seguito questa guida e sono arrivato al fare il RAID, ma adesso devo montare HDD-RAID e cambiare i permessi ma non ci riesco  vi posto al guida, sono fermo al punto creare un filesystem sul metadevice RAID grazie
<drox_> http://linuxaria.com/article/configuring-2-mirrored-disks-on-ubuntu-linux?lang=it
<drox_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6069130/
<drox_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6069194/
<drox_> ci si vede dopo
<glpiana> ola
<fendo-> Ciao a tutti, devo verificare la mia cartella Home cryptata con il comando "cryptfs-recover-private". Entro in modalità di ripristino, apro il terminale con ROOT , faccio il mount dei vari dev; quando lancio il comando, do la passfrases mi dice che non va a buon fine perchè il fs è in solo lettura. cosa posso fare? Grazie
<akis24> giorno
<preppyrock> buongiorno. ho un cd live di clonezilla, ma non riesco ad avviarlo. ho un controller dvi. c'è qualche indicazione? grazie
<alessandro_> salve
<alessandro_> ce nessuno
<underz0ne> !chiedi | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<preppyrock> nessuna indicazione per il mio problema?
<alessandro_> ciao senti glpiana mi stava aiutando a fare l'istallazzione tramite partizione mi aiuti tu
<Devidino> preppyrock:  ripeti il problema
<Devidino> alessandro_:  a che punto sei arrivato?
<alessandro_> devo fare le partizioni ma no so cosa devo mettere come mount ecc
<Devidino> preppyrock:  devi scusarmi ma sono appena entreato e dovrei spulciare il log
<Devidino> alessandro_:  Ok il tuo disco quanto spazio ha? glpiana ti ha già indicato quanto spazio riservare?
<preppyrock> Devidino: no problem: non riesco ad avviare clonezilla da cd live, forse il controller dvi?
<Devidino> !chat|preppyrock
<ubot-it> preppyrock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<preppyrock> ah ok grazie scusate
<alessandro_> 160 gb
<Devidino> alessandro_:e tutto va dedicato a linux?
<alessandro_> una da 25 una da due e l'altra la rimanenza
<Devidino> alessandro_:  ah ok allora quella da 25 immagino fosse la root /
<alessandro_> ma cela fai tu o no
<Giovanni> salve a tutti
<Giovanni> come posso installare solo ubuntu senza windows?
<Giovanni> dove posso reperire una guida?
<Devidino> alessandro_:  sò quello che si deve fare ma ora non ho l'installare sotto mano quindi se +o- ci capiamo ti dico cosa devi assegnare allo spazio ti è utile ?
<Guest56979> si dimmi
<alessandro_> io sono nella partizione ho tutto il dico
<alessandro_> libero
<underz0ne> !installazione | Guest56979
<ubot-it> Guest56979: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Devidino> alessandro_: ok allora spetta che mi procuro una iso e ti aiuto nel dettaglio
<alessandro_> faccio seleziona e metto la prima che e di 245999
<alessandro_> 24999*
<Devidino> alessandro_: si
<alessandro_> ok
<Devidino> alessandro_:  come filesystem usa ext4
<alessandro_> mount
<alessandro_> ??
<Devidino> alessandro_:  /
<alessandro_> primaria o logica
<Devidino> alessandro_:  primaria
<alessandro_> inizio fine
<Devidino> alessandro_:  io la metto all'inizio
<alessandro_> ok
<alessandro_> la seconda e di 133999
<Devidino> alessandro_: ok e quella da 25 è sistemata. Poi quella da 2G è la swap quindi procediamo allo stesso modo
<alessandro_> cosa metto
<Devidino> crea la nuova partizione metti filesystem linuxswap e hai concluso
<alessandro_> area di swap
<alessandro_> devo mettere
<Devidino> alessandro_:
<Devidino> alessandro_:  si !
<alessandro_> ma la swap glpiana mela fatta fare di 2 gb
<alessandro_> no cosi grande
<Devidino> alessandro_:  si si scusami pensavo parlavamo della 2G :S
<alessandro_> no no siamo alla seconda no alla terza
<Devidino> alessandro_:  scusa è  che sono sveglio da 10 minuti. Ok allora quella più grande va impostato /home
<alessandro_> cmq siamo a quella che ho metto 133999
<Devidino> alessandro_:  si si che sarebbe "il restante spazio"
<alessandro_> primaria logia ,inizio fine, mount
<Devidino> alessandro_:  io la metto primaria se non devi installare altri so. ma se poi devi installare ad esempio windows allora va impostata a logica
<Devidino> alessandro_: io metto comunque inizio e punto mount metti /home
<alessandro_> primaria o logica
<Devidino> alessandro_:  sopra dicevo che personalmente la metto primaria e puoi  farlo se tipo non devi installare successivamente windows!
<alessandro_> ora quella da due giga
<Devidino> alessandro_: quella da 2 giga impostala con filesystem linux swap
<Devidino> alessandro_:  o partizione di swap con lo chiamano ora
<alessandro_> il mount qua non ci sta
<alessandro_> sempre primaria?
<Devidino> alessandro_:  si sinceramente odio le partizione logiche
<Devidino> alessandro_:  no il punto di mount avendo selezionato il filesystem swap sa già da solo che roba è
<alessandro_> primaria o logica
<Devidino> alessandro_:  io metto primaria
<alessandro_> inizio o fine
<Devidino> alessandro_:  io metto fine
<Devidino> alessandro_:  tanto la swap difficilmente la usi se hai una ram >=ai 4G
<alessandro_> non lo so quanta ram ho
<Devidino> alessandro_:  comunque va bene così:)
<alessandro_> ok
<alessandro_> ora cosa devo fare
<Devidino> alessandro_:  ora hai concluso e devovresti avere un repilogo
<Devidino> alessandro_:  a video
<alessandro_> come a video o le tre partizioni
<alessandro_> che video
<Devidino> alessandro_:  intendevo dire che hai una videata con le 3 partizioni ricontrolla che siano impostate correttamente
<Devidino> alessandro_:  giusto per essere sicuri
<Devidino> alessandro_:  metti il flag alla casellina formatta? su tutte e 3 le partizioni
<alessandro_> nella swap non mela fa mettere
<Devidino> alessandro_:  perchè farà da solo:D
<alessandro_> nell prime due ce ora cosa devo fare
<Devidino> alessandro_:  ora su device per il boot loader dovresti avere /dev/sda tuo disco è esatto?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Devidino> jester-:  buongg
<jester-> we Devidino
<Devidino> alessandro_: ci siamo ?
<alessandro_> io ho le sequenti critte /sev/sda,/ dev/sda1 ext4 / /dev/sda2 ext4 /home /dev/sda3 swap
<Devidino> alessandro_: perfetto sotto alla tabella dovresti avere dispositivo per l'installazione del bootloader
<Devidino> jester-:  comunque l'installare di ubuntu cambiano sempre scritte è impossibile indicare all'utente passo passo dove deve cliccare se si va a memoria e si è abituati con il vecchio installer ...
<alessandro_> si e ce selezionato l' hdd
<jester-> Devidino: cambiano da ubuntu a kubuntu a xubuntu e a lubbuntu
<Devidino> jester-:  ad esemipio io mi ricordato tipo che la partizione di swap si chiamasse linux-swap come filesystem ora si chiama area di swap..
<Devidino> alessandro_:  perfetto
<Devidino> alessandro_:  puoi procedere cliccando su installa in basso a destra
<jester-> Devidino: e che dire della cartella scaricati e non download
<alessandro_> ok
<Devidino> jester-: non faccio più l'installazione tramite grafica da un pò ormai mi si portava dietro un sacco di immondizia quell'installer
<glpiana> alessandro_, ciao, ma l'avevi finita l'installazione?
<alessandro_> no lo fatta ora mi va in chras
<Devidino> alessandro_:  va in crash?
<Devidino> :S
<yousdo> 'ngiorno
<alessandro_> si si
<Devidino> alessandro_:  ma come?? che succede?
<alessandro_> voglio provare andando in modalita prova
<alessandro_> o solo la verisone 11.
<alessandro_> 10
<alessandro_> le altra lo provate ma non vanno
<yousdo> sembra che il gestore bluetooth di gnome non permetta di conoscere tutti servizi disponibili di un dispositivo bluetooth...
<yousdo> esempio posso solo espolorare i file o inviare
<alessandro_> ho non mela fa masterizzare o me la masterizza la 13 ma non va e mi apre il defuat logo se non misbaglio
<alessandro_> sto uscendo pazzo
<yousdo> ma se sul dispositivo c'è un sevizio che usa porta seriale
<yousdo> sembra non ci sia niente da fare
<alessandro_> dicevano passa a ubuntu non avrai problemi
<alessandro_> che cavolo
<yousdo> allora...
<yousdo> ho provato a installare un altro gestore bluetooth
<yousdo> e sembra riconoscere tutti i servizi bluetooth del telefono
<yousdo> si connette alla seriale
<yousdo> ma poi il tutto nonfunziona
<yousdo> mi dice connesso /dev/rfcomm0
<yousdo> ma poi non funziona
<yousdo> forse è perchè uso 2 gestori bluetooth contemporaneamete
<Devidino> alessandro_: un pò di pazienda dai cerchiamo di capire ti crasha praticamente l'installer?
<alessandro_> si
<yousdo> quello di default non so come chiuderlo
<jester-> yousdo: cosa centra la porta seriale?
<yousdo> scusate il tedio
<yousdo> ...
<Devidino> alessandro_:  da qualche errore a video? o rimane semplicemnete bloccato?
<alessandro_> da un erroe il nummero e il 5
<yousdo> jester dalla domanda che mi fai capisco che di sicuro ne capisci
<jester-> yousdo: blututto è collegamento radio
<yousdo> vabbè
<yousdo> che sconforto
<jester-> yousdo: allora mi zittisco e cerco di imparare da quelli che vengono a chiedere
<akis24> Devidino:  è un problema complesso vecchio portatile con bios che non avvia disco con partizione primaria superiore a 30 giga ecc ecc  glpiana  lo aveva seguito con enorme pazienza .. ma alessandro_  va' per conto suo a volte
<yousdo> con bluetooth alcuni servizi creano delle seriali virtuali
<glpiana> akis24, ma tu hai capito se aveva portato a terminae l'installazione?
<jester-> yousdo: ma dai non farti prendere dallo sconforto, primo o poi lo becchi qualcuno che di capisce
<yousdo> è un astrazione
<akis24> glpiana:  no infatti ..
<alessandro_> ho che contom io io facci cio che nmi dite
<yousdo> l'unico dubbio e se 2 gestori bluetooth che girano contemporaneamente possono creare problemi...
<yousdo> quello di default vorrei chiuderlo
<Devidino> glpiana:  non l'aveva portata a termine gli ho fatto terminare io l'installazione glpiana però a questo punto non sapendo del problema ho indicato la normale installazione, glpiana / primaria con ext4, home primaria con ext4 e swap
<yousdo> ma non so come fare
<yousdo> per intenderci quello dell'iconcina in alto a dx
<glpiana> Devidino, ieri aveva preparato le partizioni e aveva fatto iniziare l'installazione. e dico ieri, non stamattina
<akis24> Devidino:  glpiana aveva indicato perfettamente come fare .. alessandro_  poi fa' come crede
<Devidino> glpiana:  dai log puoi vedere che ha scritto in canale ieri glpiana mi ha aiutatato ad eseguire l'installazione di ubntu mi aiuti tu a continuare?
<Devidino> glpiana:  e aveva detto che aveva il disco vuoto
<glpiana> ah ecco
<Devidino> glpiana:  senza partizioni e ha indicato le dimensioni che gli avevi consigliato e così l'ho aiutato a crearle e concludere
<glpiana> Devidino, comuqnue il riassunto è che deve fare una root di meno di 30 giga, se no il bios non capisce
<Devidino> glpiana: ha usato le dimensioni che gli hai detto tu la / è di 25
<glpiana> bien, e poi che è successo?
<Devidino> glpiana:  gli ho fatto settare la partizione come primaria
<Devidino> glpiana: ext4
<Devidino> poi la swap con linux swap sempre primaria
<Devidino> da 2G e la /home dicendogli che tra primaria o logica poteva scegliere se doveva installare altri so doveva metterla logica (non sò cosa abbia messo)
<Devidino> glpiana: e la home era quello che rimaneva
<Devidino> yousdo: credo si debba chiamare gnome-bluetooth controlla tra i processi e nel caso termina il pid (però non sò se è quello che vuoi fare)
<Devidino> glpiana: non penso di aver dato indicazioni sbagliate
<glpiana> Devidino, no no, ok, ma volevo capire se aveva finito o no sta installazione
<Devidino> glpiana:  no penso di no oppure l'ha ricominciata perchè aveva il disco vuoto
<glpiana> ma adesso dove è finito?
<Devidino> glpiana:  se la sarà presa per l'osservazione di akis24
<Devidino> glpiana:  inizialmente si è anche risentito perchè avevo specificato che purtroppo non avevo sotto mano un installer e quindi gli indicavo a memoria i passi.. e mi ha risposto ma sei capace..
<glpiana> lol
<jester-> è diventato difficile distinguere il trollo dal niubbo
<Devidino> jester-: ma uno fa assistenza poi se quello ha trollato cavoli suoi io tengo allenato il cervello:)
<Devidino> jester-:  mi dispiace per glpiana che mi pare ci abbia speso parecchio tempo
<jester-> Devidino: se trollo è tempo sprecato, meglio ignorare il sogetto
<Devidino> jester-:  ma  più che trollare mi mbrava con poca pazienza.
<Devidino> sembrava*
<Devidino> jester-:  sembrerà brutto ma certa gente deve tenersi windows
<underz0ne> bah che robe
<Devidino> underz0ne: ??
<underz0ne> Devidino, era riferito all'intera faccenda
<Devidino> underz0ne: è vabbè sono cose che capitano :)
<Devidino> underz0ne: alla fine è la seconda faccia della medaglia del fare "del bene"  c'è sempre chi ti prende per il culo!
<underz0ne> Devidino, si infatti è per questo che non ho parole
<bura> salve
<bura> ho installato 13.04
<bura> ma dopo login non carica desktop
<bura> conocste il problema ?
<enzotib> bura, e cosa mostra?
<bura> rimane con il puntatore , che posso muovere
<bura> lo sfondo è quello del desktop
<bura> ma non carica la barra di sinistr
<rusfus> buongiorno a tutti
<rusfus> ieri ho installato ubuntu 12.04lts su un latpop hp. vengo al dunque, ho problemi con la scheda di rete. sono riuscito a farla funzionare, ma appena riavvio il pc smette di funzionare.
<rusfus> per farla rifunzionare devo dare questo comando "sudo modprobe b43" e poi connettermi manualmente
<rusfus> chi puo' aiutarmi a risolvere quest'intoppo?? pls
<ui_> rusfus: cosa hai fatto per farla funzionare? che guida hai seguito?
<glpiana> rusfus, puoi inserire il caricamento del modulo b43 all'avvio del pc, modificando il file /etc/modules    e controllando che b43 non sia in blacklist
<rusfus> ui_ ho provato ad usare diverse guide, l'unica che mi ha dato esiti positivi e questa http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=492028&p=3845187&hilit=Installazione+Scheda+Broadcom+BCM4311+Ubuntu+12.04#p3845187
<rusfus> altra cosa se puo' essere utile, su additional driver ho "DRIVER Broadcom STA", appena provo ad installarli mi dice di andare a verificare un file , e di conseguenza mi dice che non e possibile installarlo
<glpiana> rusfus, se quando carichi il modulo b43 la wifi funziona basta farglielo fare in automatico all'avvio
<rusfus> come faccioa farlo??
<glpiana> rusfus, te l'ho scritto sopra. se vuoi facciamo passo passo insieme
<rusfus> so abbastanza ignorante in materia
<rusfus> yes
<rusfus> thanks
<glpiana> rusfus, oki, cominciamo a vedere se è in blacklist
<glpiana> rusfus, apri un terminale e scrivi: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf | grep b43
<rusfus> # replaced by b43 and ssb.
<glpiana> rusfus, ora se sei su unity scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/modules
<rusfus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6069948/
<glpiana> rusfus, sotto ad "lp" scrivi: b43            poi salva il file, chiudi l'editor
<glpiana> rusfus, se basta questo al riavvio la scheda dovrebbe funzionare
<glpiana> rusfus, se così non fosse, prima di dare sudo modprobe b43        digita: lsmod           che poi mi mostri l'output
<rusfus> glpiana se vuoi lo faccio ora che ancora non l'ho riabilitata la wireless
<glpiana> oki, meglio ancora
<rusfus> sto lavorando con l'ether
<rusfus> eccoti servito http://paste.ubuntu.com/6069959/
<Free_Diver> Salve a tutti. Ho un problema! oggi ho accesso il computer e non sento l'audio dei video e soprattutto gli vedo in velocità. Chi mi sa spiegare cosa è successo?
<Free_Diver> questo accade sia con firefox che su chrome con qualsiasi sito
<glpiana> rusfus, prova a riavviare
<rusfus> oki
<Free_Diver> risolto come non detto grazie caioo
<gatsu1000> wella glpiana
<glpiana> oilà gatsu1000
<gatsu1000> ciao enzotib
<gatsu1000> alla fine ho risolto, eh
<gatsu1000> hola mibofra
<gatsu1000> tutto quanto, ora funziona da dio; nessun problema di grafica ne niente
<glpiana> gatsu1000, come hai fatto?
<rusfus_> rieccomi
<gatsu1000> sono passato a kubuntu :P
<rusfus_> glpiana a sto giro s'e avviata da se
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> rusfus_, bene, ha funzionato allora :)
<gatsu1000> non avrò il topo come sfondo, ma funziona alla grande
<rusfus_> si grazie
<glpiana> rusfus_, :)
<rusfus_> ultima cosa, provo a riavviare per vedere se a sto giro mi vede la rete da solo, per connettermi alla rete mi tocca andarla a cercare tra le reti nascoste....xd
<rusfus_> provo a riavviare. :9
<glpiana> ok
<rusfus> rieccomi
<rusfus> ho provato a riavviare e rimane la storia della connesione
<rusfus> adesso la sheda wireless parte da swe
<glpiana> rusfus, boh, prova a connetterti alla rete che ti interessa, poi vai nella configurazione di rete e mettila come predefinita. altro nno saprei
<rusfus> ok grazie, provo, altrimenti pace, volta volta me la vado a cercare manualmente. grazie di tutto
<rusfus> :)
<rusfus> aribuongiorno
<rusfus> non riesco a far riconoscere la rete wireless in ingresso in automatico, o cmq a rilevare le reti disponibili. ogni volta che riavvio mi tocca andare a cercare tra le reti senza filo nascoste e poi connettermi. chi mi puo' aiutare ?? pls
<rusfus> glpiana ho provato a cercare di impostarla come predefinita, ma non riesco a trovare niente di simile da settare
<glpiana> rusfus, ora sei connesso con quella?
<rusfus> si
<rusfus> adesso la sheda wireless la riconosce al volo
<glpiana> rusfus, apri le connessioni di rete e vai in quelle wifi. vedi la connessione elncata?
<rusfus> riconosce e abilita
<rusfus> ok, e trovo la rete a cui sono connesso
<glpiana> rusfus, clicca su modifica
<rusfus> secondo me, e come se non e settata di default la connessione automatica
<rusfus> modo " infrastruttura"
<rusfus> MTU"automatico
<glpiana> rusfus, no, guarda le spunte
<rusfus> c'e' sia connetti auto che disponibile per tutti
<rusfus> spuntate
<glpiana> allora non so dirti. provo a cercare
<rusfus> altre spunte non ce ne sono
<rusfus> ok, grazie ancora
<rusfus> continuo  a googolare, sperando che qualcuno mi possa aiutare
<rusfus> :)
<rusfus> glpiana , scusami ancora una volta,pls potresti verificarmi che non ci siano anomalie in queste interrogazioni http://paste.ubuntu.com/6070282/ ?? grazie
<glpiana> rusfus, non vedo niente di strano
<rusfus> grz
<rusfus> provo a seguire la guida e vedo che succede
<glpiana> rusfus, che guida?
<rusfus> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=515381
<rusfus> ho visto che col pulsantino funzia
<rusfus> e l'ascolto dell'ultima stringa non da anomalie
<rusfus> che in effetti, ora che ci penso anche prima a pc accesso disabitando e riabilitando la wifi dal pulsante non dava problemi. e sul riavvio che non gli piace
<rusfus> glpiana come mai in questa interrogazione su " wlan0     Link encap " mi dice ethenet http://paste.ubuntu.com/6070311/
<glpiana> rusfus, cosa dovrebbe dirti?
<rusfus> non lo so . hihihi chiedevo se era corretto.
<rusfus> scusami ma non so dove picchiare la testa
<glpiana> rusfus, se navighi e l'unico problema è che devi impostargli la tua connessione non toccare nulla, prima di trovarti senza scheda wifi
<rusfus> e da ieri che ci smadonno dietro vedendo qualche risultato anche grazie  a te
<rusfus> oggi avro' riavviato il pc 30 volte e ogni volta riconnettere la rete e una palla
<rusfus> cmq si, alle brutte va bene cosi.
<rusfus> leggendo su questa guida http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=497846 infondo dice di abilitare gli STA. puo' essere che il problema sia che non mi fa installare da add driver i driver "broadcom STA"??
<glpiana> rusfus, io non toccherei i driver. poi fai quel che credi
<rusfus> ok
<ciccio> buon giorno a tutti sto per istallare ubuntu !!!!!!! un collega mi ha dato il cd con la versione 12.04 se non vado errato pero  esiste come vedo dal sito una versione 13.qualcosa sapreste dirmi la differenza
<glpiana> ciccio, la 13.04, uscita ad aprile, ha software più aggionrato. la 12.04 è invece una versione con supporto a lungo termine. dovrebbe essere più stabile
<ciccio> glpianaquindi mi consigli 12.04
<glpiana> ciccio, no. io ti consiglierei di provare la 13.04. se ti ci trovi bene, tieni quella. se hai problemi provi la 12.04
<drox> salve ragazzi ieri sera sono riuscito finalmente a fare il RAID m ami rimane un problema, io adesso ho il raid e lo vedo ma se lo monto, non riesco a farlo montare in automatico, non riesco a scriverci dentro e con chmod non riesco a dargli i permessi
<drox> idee?
<glpiana> drox, l'unica idea che mi viene è di non usare raid
<ExPBoy> :)
<ExPBoy> diciamo che attualmente raid ha qualche problema con ubuntu
<ciccio> grazie glpiana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<glpiana> ciccio, :)
<drox> glpiana: perchè?
<akis24> ciao
<glpiana> drox, non si trae vantaggi in velocità, si aumenta il rischio di perdere i dati e se devi  fare solo un mirror è meglio usare cron
<drox> niente dai non ho tempo ci pensero settimana prossima sperando che ha pc spento non mi si sputtani tutto
<drox> :D
<Guest90709> ~condividere hard dsik usb coollegato al router di casa con ubuntu me lo vede neela rete
<Guest90709> quit vado a lavorare..ciao
<sage79> salve. ho mecessità di creare un ubuntu 64 bit su una macchina virtuale. quanto gb di hard disk gli do? MI serve per conversioni di testi anche di 1 o 2 gb tramite un porgramma che su win non gia bene.
<Matt_91> sage79: dagli anche 1TB e fai l'hd virtuale dinamico
<ui_> su virtualbox, i dischi ad allocazione dinamica si espandono ma non si restringono, pertanto gli darei qualche decina di gb e non di più
<fracco> salve avrei una domanda da porvi
<underz0ne> !chiedi | fracco
<ubot-it> fracco: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fracco> Ho letto su un sito che l'installazione di Ubuntu, nel caso specifico era la versione 12, in dual boot su Mac era sconsigliata via USB. Dato che il Mac sul quale volevo installare ubuntu, però, è privo di lettore cd/dvd, come posso fare? Qualcuno di voi ha installato in dual boot su mac tramite usb? rischio di avere problemi?
<jester-> fracco: è un mac vecchio?
<fracco> No, è il penultimo modello del Macbook Air
<jester-> fracco: sei masochista?
<jester-> fracco: virtualizzalo
<jester-> virtualbox c'è anche per mac
<fracco> ma non metto in crisi in generale computer quando lo uso? cioè non è esattamente potentissimo
<jester-> fracco: ram?
<fracco> 4GB
<jester-> fracco: linux ha molto meno roba di osx e a look è come la bindi e la carfagnna
<jester-> fracco: sono piu che sufficienti, ne dai 2 alla virtuale e non avrai problemi di driver visto che usa quelli del mac
<fracco> era per provarlo, dato che l'ho installato su un pc ma non lo uso praticamente mai
<jester-> fracco: passare dalla carfagna all bindi?
<jester-> fracco: non parte da usb?
<jester-> fracco: fatta la usb la colleghi e avvii tenedo premuto il tasto alt
<fracco> No no sono innamorato della mia OSXCarfagna ahah boh a quanto ho letto va più liscia l'installazione via dvd
<jester-> va piu in fretta la usb, e quantomeno puoi provare senza installare
<jester-> poi se va tutto deciderai se adottare anche la ciospa
<jester-> !macbook | fracco
<ubot-it> fracco: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<fracco> non ho un macbook pro
<jester-> fracco: vedi se c'è anche l'air
<jester-> ma ti conviene p rovare la live
<fracco> trovato
<mettiu> CIAO, ho scaricato un tar.gz per aggiornare flash.
<mettiu> cosa devo fare?
<remix_tj> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<remix_tj> !flash | mettiu
<ubot-it> mettiu: please see above
<buba> ciao
<buba> posso chiedervi aiuto??
<buba> ciao
<jester-> !chiedi | buba
<ubot-it> buba: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<buba> ho un monitor  acer 22........non me lo riconosce piu        mi dice che portatile           e quindi la risoluzione    e passata  a1300
<fendo-> Ciao a tutti, @ jester- : riecomi, oggi ho fatto le prove ma nulla di fatto :-( In modlità ripristino sono entrato tramite il menu come ROOT (non ho visto altre alternative) ho montato tutti i dischi, ma quando faccio il cryptfs-recover-private, mi dice che il fs è in sola lettura. Altri suggerimenti?
<fendo-> Grazie
<LampNight_> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con dejadup, ho fatto il backup però ora non riesco a fare il ripristino mi da un errore. Sapete un modo per ripristinarlo da la linea di comando? Grazie.
<enzotib> LampNight_, mai usato dejadup, com'è fatto sto backup, è uno o più file?
<fendo-> E' possibile riportare la cartella Home cryptata nella versione in chiaro senza dover rifare tutto da capo?
<LampNight_> enzotib: sono più file
<enzotib> LampNight_, spiacente, rischierei di fare danno
<LampNight_> enzotib: proviamoci :D
<enzotib> LampNight_, fammi vedere che files sono, dammi la lista, mettila su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | LampNight_
<ubot-it> LampNight_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<LampNight_> enzotib: si due minuti
<LampNight_> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6071628/ ecco qui
<enzotib> LampNight_, cp duplicity-full-signatures.20130906T110717Z.sigtar.gz copia.gz; gunzip copia.gz; file copia
<enzotib> sperando che ci sia spazio sufficiente
<LampNight_> enzotib: questo fa in modo che copia i file nella stessa parte?
<enzotib> LampNight_, faccio una copia di quello che sembra il file principale, lo decomprimo e cerco di capire cosa esce
<LampNight_> enzotib: ok aspetto tue notizie intanto vedo se va a me
<enzotib> LampNight_, se hai fatto quei comandi, dimmi cosa scrive
<enzotib> (sempre su pastebin)
<LampNight_> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6071662/
<enzotib> LampNight_, il primo comando, quello con cp, era terminato correttamente? c'è un file copia.gz nella directory?
<LampNight_> enzotib: sisi non mi ha dato nessuno errore ha fatto la copia tranquillamente
<enzotib> LampNight_, scrivi così: file copia.gz
<LampNight_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6071687/
<LampNight_> enzotib:
<enzotib> LampNight_, gzip -t copia.gz
<LampNight_> enzotib: no niente stesso problema -.-
<enzotib> LampNight_, proviamo gzip -t duplicity-full-signatures.20130906T110717Z.sigtar.gz
<enzotib> -t == test
<enzotib> per verificare l'integrità
<LampNight_> enzotib: stestto problema unexpected end of file
<enzotib> LampNight_, forse è questo il motivo per il quale non riesci a ripristinarlo, c'è qualcosa di corrotto, sembrerebbe
<LampNight_> enzotib: è possibile capire il problema e poi ripristinarlo con qualche programma?
<enzotib> LampNight_, non lo so, io non saprei che altro fare
<LampNight_> enzotib: caspita ho perso più di 3 giga di roba.
<spartacus_72> sera
<andrea888> ciao a tutti
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, ho installato ubuntu studio, ma l'audio non va, provato a fare gli aggiornamenti e la ricerca dei drivers aggiuntivi, nulla
<lusuhard>  ciao a tutti, ho installato ubuntu studio, ma l'audio non va, provato a fare gli aggiornamenti e la ricerca dei drivers aggiuntivi, nulla
<it-39> sera
<fendo-> [quit:]
<Emopunk> ciao a tutti
<mibofra> ciao Emopunk
<alessandro_> salve gente
<alessandro_> qua e dj ale con ubuntu e tutto va male
<alessandro_> ihiih
<alessandro_> mi serve aiuto
<emopunk_> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi per questo problema :
<emopunk_> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=564431&p=4445387#p4445387
<emopunk_> grazie in anticipo
<mibofra> alessandro_, che hai fatto a quella povera macchina con ubuntu xD ?
<mibofra> emopunk_ avvia la live
<mibofra> emopunk_, allora poi fai così
<alessandro_> o ubuntu 11.10
<mibofra> segui la guida per ripristinar il grub emopunk_
<mibofra> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<mibofra> il seconfo link
<mibofra> *secondo link
<mibofra> fino al chroot
<jester-> emopunk_: perchè segato nouveau e  nvidia di serie? e dove sta il problema?
<alessandro_> tutto questo xkè windows mi dava una schermata blu ma non mi faceva vedere l'errore e non sapendo ho pensato di installare ubuntu
<mibofra> jester-, niente la fissione atomica xD
<jester-> si è fuso il pc?
<mibofra> alessandro_, non ti par il momento di aggiornare xD ?
<mibofra> jester-, ancora no ma ce la farà su xD
<emopunk_> mibofra
<alessandro_> celo l'ultima versiona
<emopunk_> posso farlo da un CD 12.04 anche se
<alessandro_> ma mi da loading boot
<emopunk_> avevo già installato la 12.04.3?
<mibofra> dimmi
<alessandro_> e mi compare la scritta ubuntu con i punti  e mai nnt
<mibofra> emopunk_, volendo si
<jester-> emopunk_: che tipo di nvidia hai
<emopunk_> una GTX260
<mibofra> alessandro_, provato la lts?
<jester-> emopunk_: va tranquilla col current
<jester-> ma non da ppa
<mibofra> jester-, intanto facciamolo tornar stabile con gli open e poi lo mette
<mibofra> P.S. a messo quelli consigliati dal gestore driver aggiuntivi
<mibofra> chissà che gli ha consigliato xD
<jester-> emopunk_: hai fatto le operazioni che ti ha consigliato il tipo sul forum?
<alessandro_> non me la masterizare eppena provo ad avviare  il nero per masterizarla mi dice che non e un file per nero
<emopunk_> no perché non riesco a entrare nel SO
<mibofra> jester-, no non fece nulla ancora
<emopunk_> come faccio?
<mibofra> jester-, gli sto facendo ripristinar da live
<mibofra> alessandro_, dovrebbe prenderla come iso
<jester-> mibofra: fate da infrattati?
<emopunk_> mibofra mi dici che fa in effetti questa procedura che termina con chroot?
<mibofra> jester-, cioè xD ?
<mibofra> emopunk_, la live è connessa ad internet?
<emopunk_> non capisco come ripristinando il grub si risolva la cosa
<emopunk_> sìsì
<alessandro_> come scusa
<emopunk_> il problema è che sto scrivendo dal pc
<jester-> mibofra: di nascosto in query ma ma se parte recovery non serve chroot
<emopunk_> dove dovrei farlo
<emopunk_> in dual ho windows e ubuntu
<alessandro_> mandami il link cosi faccio gia da la
<emopunk_> ora su windows
<mibofra> se si dai un apt-get purge nvidia* emopunk_ riprende ad andare
<jester-> emopunk_: recovery/ripristino va?
<mibofra> jester-, dice che non gli andava, mah
<jester-> arrivi al menu?
<emopunk_> sì al menu arrivo
<jester-> se  non va il recovery la vedo dura
<emopunk_> se però scelgo failsafex
<mibofra> jester-, poi non sono nei pc/teste altrui :P non posso inventarmi chissà che XD
<jester-> emopunk_: no
<emopunk_> si ferma allo schermo nero
<mibofra> emopunk_, infatti non ti serviva tutta la procedura di grub
<jester-> emopunk_: devi andare abilitare il network
<jester-> e andare in root
<emopunk_> sì
<mibofra> emopunk_, ora dovresti dar quel comando che ti ho dato sopra
<emopunk_> dallla console?
<mibofra> jester-, ormai è in live
<emopunk_> cioè dalla ultima voce
<emopunk_> ?
<jester-> emopunk_: quindi apt-get install ppa-purge
<mibofra> e penso chroottato
<emopunk_> ce l'avevo già installato purge
<mibofra> jester-, ma che poi aveva ppa per nvidia?
<jester-> va bè se vi piace passare dalle orriche contenti voi
<jester-> ortiche
<mibofra> jester-, se non va una cippa (almeno secondo lui) solo così può tentar
<alessandro_> mibofra
<jester-> emopunk_: cheroot o recovery: ppa-purge  ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<jester-> emopunk_: quindi sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<jester-> emopunk_: reboot a lmenu oigi la lettera e
<mibofra> jester-, beh si anche volendo però dice che ha installat gli invidia consigliati da driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> emopunk_: cerchi quiet splash e aggiungi: nomodeset
<mibofra> jester-, mi sa che l'amico ha le idee un poco confuse :P
<emopunk_> madre, mi state rinco...
<emopunk_> :D
<jester-> se ha seguito il pirla del forum non ha piu i normali
<mibofra> *ma non per te, partiva già così xD
<mibofra> jester-, apposto D
<jester-> mibofra: stai facendo casino
<mibofra> jester-, mi son perso il pirla del forum
<emopunk_> se il pià semplice
<mibofra> che gli fece aggiunger?
<emopunk_> è il modo dal live
<emopunk_> spiegatemi quello
<emopunk_> e provo
<jester-> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=564431&p=4445387#p4445387
<jester-> emopunk_: hai seguito la guida pirla sul forum o no
<jester-> che da ive o ripristino si fa la stessa medesima cosa
<emopunk_> no no
<emopunk_> non l'ho seguita
<emopunk_> jester se apro la console
<emopunk_> da ripristino
<jester-> emopunk_: sei da live?
<emopunk_> quali comandi devo dare
<emopunk_> ?
<emopunk_> per ora sono in windows
<emopunk_> devo riavviare
<emopunk_> per provare
<emopunk_> avrei dovuto chattare dal portatile
<emopunk_> mannaggia
<emopunk_> ora lo prendo
<emopunk_> aspettate
<jester-> emopunk_: riavvia e vai in root dopo aver abilitato la rete
<jester-> emopunk_: anzi
<jester-> emopunk_: al menu pigia iltasto e
<emopunk_> e poi?
<jester-> dopo pigiato il tasto avvisa
<mibofra> jester-, si è in fusione xD
<mibofra> jester-, se non ha seguito la guida tarocca ha ancora gli nvidia-quelcheè installati
<mibofra> siano currents o altro
<jester-> eh
<alessandro_> come faccio ada vere la iso di ubuntu
<jester-> alessandro_: ancora?
<mibofra> !installazione | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<mibofra> !iso | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> cambia un po argomento che il trollaggio iso ha stufato
<jester-> sono giorni che scassi gli agnisdei
<emopunk> ok
<emopunk> sono in ripristino
<emopunk> e ho abilitato la rete
<emopunk> ora?
<jester-> emopunk: emopunk vai in root
<emopunk> ci sono
<jester-> emopunk: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> e scrivi qui cosa torna
<jester-> emopunk: interessa la roba con ii a sinistra
<emopunk> ho nvida current
<alessandro_> ma non mi serve come masterizare la iso ma la iso
<emopunk> ho nvida current-updates
<alessandro_> visto che da ubuntu dove la prendo io non va
<emopunk> experimental 310
<jester-> emopunk: in partica hai un casino senza mignotte
<emopunk> 310 settings settings 304
<emopunk> 304 updates
<emopunk> settings 319
<jester-> emopunk: dpkg --purge nvidia-*
<emopunk> sta rimuovendo
<jester-> ok
<emopunk> siete dei grandi cmq
<jester-> emopunk: quando ha finito apt-get install nvidia-current
<emopunk> :-)
<emopunk> ma conviene quelli anche per steam?
<emopunk> o meglio quelli da ppa?
<jester-> emopunk: n roba per volta
<jester-> emopunk: ppa sono veleno
<emopunk> eh
<jester-> salvo rari casi
<emopunk> ha finito
<emopunk> metto i current?
<jester-> emopunk: apt-get install nvidia-current
<mibofra> alessandro_, riscarica la iso
<alessandro_>  
<mibofra> emopunk, avevi un vero e proprio bord...ehm locale a luci rosse xD
<emopunk> ahahahha
<emopunk> mi dice che installerà i 304
<emopunk> confermo?
<alessandro_> allora non ci siamo capiti celo la iso ma non funziona
<jester-> emopunk: si
<mibofra> alessandro_, non funziona la iso o il dvd masterizzato?
<mibofra> *anche nero ha una funzione masterizza immagine disco
<jester-> emopunk: va che c'è ancora una roba da fare
<emopunk> sta andando
<alessandro_> la iso
<alessandro_> la apro anche con daemon tools ma niente
<alessandro_> si apre provo a masterizare e mi dice il fil non e valido per nero
<emopunk> ha finito
<emopunk> che faccio ora?
<emopunk> jester devo riavviare?
<jester-> emopunk: nano /etc/default/grub
<jester-> emopunk: questa riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset quiet splash"
<jester-> emopunk: se non c'è modeset agiungilo
<jester-> emopunk: nano /etc/default/grub
<jester-> emopunk: questa riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset quiet splash"
<jester-> emopunk: control x batti enter, poi update-grub
<jester-> emopunk: modificato la riga?
<emopunk> sì
<jester-> salvato?
<emopunk> aggiornato anche il grub
<emopunk> penso di sì
<jester-> emopunk: reboot
<emopunk> lo riapro per controllare?
<jester-> si
<emopunk> appare come l'hai scritta tu, adesso
<emopunk> reb oot?
<jester-> ok dai comando rebbot
<jester-> reboot
<emopunk> ma ho creato tutto questo caos solo seguendo un consiglio di ubuntu?
<jester-> forsse hai bilitato piu driver
<jester-> se 12.xx non rimuove l'installato
<emopunk> ok sono di nuovo al login :-)
<jester-> prova aprtire normale
<emopunk> grazie mille
<emopunk> intendo nel so
<emopunk> sono logato
<emopunk> devo fare altro?
<jester-> emopunk: nomoset impedisce il caricamento del driver open
<emopunk> aspita
<jester-> emopunk: non direi se hai la grafica
<emopunk>  e quindi consente solo current?
<jester-> si o litigano
<jester-> open è nobile pensata ma va una sega
<emopunk> capisco
<emopunk> non avevo mai sentito queste nozioni
<emopunk> ma i 304 vanno bene anche per i giochi?
<jester-> va che tutti le abbiomo scoperte come te adesso
<jester-> emopunk: vanno piu che bene
<emopunk> ma non vengono mai aggiornati?
<jester-> emopunk: io  gioco flighgear che è piuttosto tosto
<jester-> emopunk: se c'è un aggiornamento lo fara in automatico
<emopunk> io giocavo a count'er-strike
<jester-> e urbanterroro che non scherza come impegno grafico
<emopunk> vedi è steam
<emopunk> che fa il casino
<emopunk> l'ho avviato
<emopunk> e mi consiglia di aggiornare ai 319
<jester-> emopunk: non penso sia il nvidia
<jester-> tutti usano steam
<jester-> emopunk: lascia che consigli
<emopunk> io l'avevo ascoltato e avevo cliccato su upgrade
<emopunk> da lì la boiata
<jester-> i 19 non sono ancora paccati per ubuntu
<emopunk> e il cas
<emopunk> caos
<emopunk> quindi ignoro il consiglio?
<jester-> emopunk: tieni presente che il rilascio di vrsioni successivi dei driver riguarda schede nuove
<emopunk> sì avevo notato infatti
<jester-> le vecchie se sono supportate non cambia nulla
<jester-> emopunk: è il solito consiglio cazzone, hanno impostato che controlla la versione e se è meno di toto rompe le balle
<emopunk> senza sapere se è giusto per la mia scheda
<jester-> eh
<emopunk> ho capito bene?
<jester-> tieni anche presente che linux è diviso in 127 distro
<jester-> ognuna va per i cazzi suoi
<emopunk> sìsì avevo immaginato questo
<jester-> comunque non dovresti avere problemi con stema
<emopunk> ma la cosa strana è che l'avevo selezionati da driver aggiuntivi
<emopunk> quello non dovrebbe essere un contenuto filtrato
<emopunk> e corretto?
<jester-> weltall: lo usa sempre prima e dopo i pasti e ha nvidia
<jester-> emopunk: secondo me hai abilitato piu driver in aggiuntivi
<jester-> emopunk: che versione di ubuntu usi
<emopunk> 12.04.3
<emopunk> come verifico la cosa che dici?
<jester-> emopunk: eh ha il vizio che non rimuove il driver installato in precedenza
<jester-> e la 12.04 l'è vecia
<jester-> emopunk: lsb_release -a
<emopunk> lo so ma parevano consigliare solo le lts
<jester-> che palle con la mania lts
<jester-> se uno la usa per lavoro ha un senso
<jester-> altrimenti è una cazzata
<emopunk> fatto il comando
<emopunk> confermo 12.04.3
<emopunk> vuoi che apro il pannello driver aggiuntivi?
<jester-> no no lasa sta
<emopunk> ahahahah
<emopunk> mi dice che sta cercando driver disponibili
<emopunk> mentre apre
<emopunk> vediamo che altra merda consiglia
<jester-> emopunk: glxinfo | grep rendering
<jester-> niente forse ti dice che non ha installato un casso
<emopunk> glxinfo non è installato
<emopunk> mi dice
<emopunk> cmq dal pannello consiglia i 319
<jester-> emopunk: non esiste un 319 nemmeno in 134.04
<jester-> al max c'è 313 sprimentale
<jester-> emopunk: secondo me è meglio il current 304 poi vedi un po te
<alessandro_> sto scaricando ubuntu 13 da livecd
<EmopunkUbu> jester
<EmopunkUbu> ti vorrei far vedere
<EmopunkUbu> la schermata
<EmopunkUbu> per completezza
<EmopunkUbu> ti faccio uno screen?
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> EmopunkUbu: consiglierei kubuntu
<jester-> l'unica rimasta cristiana
<EmopunkUbu> come mai?
<EmopunkUbu> dici che è meglio?
<jester-> perchè è molto configurabile, leggera e tradizionale
<jester-> gnome è in declino, unity non se ne capisce il senso
<jester-> comunque winz8 è ancora peggio di unity
<EmopunkUbu> l'altro os che uso e W7
<EmopunkUbu> ma kubuntu poi supporta steam?
<jester-> w7 è molto buono
<jester-> EmopunkUbu: la gnocca è sempre la stessa, cambia solo il vestito
<EmopunkUbu> eh ho capito
<EmopunkUbu> ma se non ho la tua knowledge
<jester-> EmopunkUbu: dovrai installargli il nvidia da aggiuntivi ma fai attenzione a quale abiliti
<EmopunkUbu> come faccio a far girare un programma come steam
<EmopunkUbu> se poi non va?
<jester-> EmopunkUbu: perchè non dovrebbe andare
<jester-> andra meglio che in unity
<EmopunkUbu> http://imagebin.org/270075
<EmopunkUbu> jester lo vedi lo screen?
<jester-> EmopunkUbu: hai messo il ppa?
<EmopunkUbu> quale?
<EmopunkUbu> forse l'avevo messo in passato
<jester-> quello da forun
<EmopunkUbu> avrò messo qualcosa preso da lffl.org
<EmopunkUbu> tempo fa
<jester-> EmopunkUbu: perchè il 319 nei repo ubuntu non c'è
<EmopunkUbu> aspè dove li vedo i ppa?
<jester-> EmopunkUbu: se vuoi provarlo prima disabilita il 304
<jester-> poi abiliti il 319
<jester-> EmopunkUbu: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<jester-> e al login puoi scegliere gnome classico
<EmopunkUbu> avevo provato
<EmopunkUbu> ma mi pareva più incasinato di prima con gnome
<EmopunkUbu> avrò fatto qualche errore
<jester-> poi è questione di gusti e abitudini
<EmopunkUbu> mi sa che io avevo attivato il 319
<EmopunkUbu> senza disabilitare l'altro
<EmopunkUbu> cmq dovrei avere i ppa x-swat
<EmopunkUbu> li conosci?
<EmopunkUbu> jester ci sei ancora?
<jester-> eh
<EmopunkUbu> hai capito la storia dei ppa?
<jester-> se
<EmopunkUbu> forse sono quelli che mi segnalano la 319?
<jester-> sicuro
<EmopunkUbu> quindi che dovrei fare?
<EmopunkUbu> resto così coi 304?
<EmopunkUbu> e faccio finta di niente?
<EmopunkUbu> o faccio come dici disabilitando i 304 e provando gli altri?
<jester-> EmopunkUbu: se vuoi togliertiuna curiosità disabiliti il 304 e abiliti il 319
<EmopunkUbu> tra l'altro come si farebbe correttamente questa procedura?
<jester-> e riavvii
<EmopunkUbu> come si disabilitano?
<jester-> hai l'ozione sotto
<jester-> opzione
<jester-> disabilita
<jester-> o disattiva che sia
<jester-> ma oltre a stema che non scassa piu non vedria differenze
<EmopunkUbu> vedo un tasto rimuovi
<EmopunkUbu> è quello?
<EmopunkUbu> guarda tu stesso lo screen che ho postato
<jester-> EmopunkUbu: lo vedi rimuovi?
<EmopunkUbu> sì
<jester-> sopRA A CHIUDI
<jester-> PIGIALO
<EmopunkUbu> sì sì avevo capito
<jester-> poi attivi il 319
<EmopunkUbu> cercavo disabilita
<EmopunkUbu> che non c'era
<jester-> cambiano sempre le diciture
<EmopunkUbu> tra una cosa e l'altra dovrei riavviare?
<jester-> dopo abilitato il 319
<EmopunkUbu> tra rimuovi e poi abilitare l'altro?
<EmopunkUbu> cazz ti giuro che mi spaventa la cosa
<jester-> se riavvi senza il nvidia installato non va piu
<EmopunkUbu> se poi mi si scassa tutto di nuovo?
<jester-> devi rifare come prima
<jester-> da recovery
<EmopunkUbu> mi servirebbe il log di questa chat
<EmopunkUbu> dove lo prendo?
<jester-> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<EmopunkUbu> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jester-> notte
<EmopunkUbu> ok credo di averlo trovato
<EmopunkUbu> notte jester
<EmopunkUbu> grazie tante
<EmopunkUbu> a presto!
<alessandro_> mi aiutate non cela faccio piu
<alessandro_> mi aiutete non cela faccio +
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-07
<akis24> giorno
<vlt> giorno!
<akis24> giorno vlt
<caisersose> ciao a tutti
<caisersose> ho collegato il mio portatile alla tv ma ogni volta che lo chiudo si spegne ho ubuntu 12.04 qulcuno mi puo aiutare? grazie 1000
<enzotib> caisersose, è collegato alla rete, o è su batteria?
<caisersose> alla rete
<caisersose> cioè batteria inserita e caricabatteria attaccato
<enzotib> caisersose, hai Unity, suppongo
<caisersose> c redo di si
<enzotib> caisersose, purtroppo non conosco bene, non credo che sia molto configurabile da questo punto di vista, dovresti cliccare sull'icona della batteria e vedere le impostazioni
<enzotib> meglio xubuntu, da questo punto di vista
<caisersose> ho provato ma contina a spegnersi
<enzotib> caisersose, cosa hai trovato?
<enzotib> ah, provato, non trovato
<enzotib> caisersose, vediamo una cosa: lancia dconf-editor
<caisersose> da terminale?
<enzotib> sì, oppure lo cerchi nella dash
<caisersose> Il programma "dconf-editor" non è attualmente installato.  È possibile installarlo digitando: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<enzotib> caisersose, ok, installalo
<caisersose> installo?
<caisersose> ok
<caisersose> ok enzo partito
<enzotib> caisersose, scendi nell'albero fino a org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power, se c'è
<caisersose> ci sono
<enzotib> caisersose, ci sono nell'elenco di destra delle voci che iniziano con "lid-" ?
<caisersose> si sono 2
<enzotib> caisersose, me le scrivi?
<caisersose> lid-close-ac-action            nothing
<caisersose> lid-close-battery-action            nothing
<enzotib> caisersose, e direi che andrebbero già bene, ma a quanto pare non funzionano
<caisersose> come sospettavo
<caisersose> adesso gli smonto il micro interruttore sul display e vediamo chi la vince!!!!!
<enzotib> caisersose, un'altra prova
<caisersose> dimmi
<enzotib> caisersose, gksu gedit /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<caisersose> ok
<enzotib> caisersose, sotto la prima riga, quella con #!/bin/bash
<enzotib> aggiungene tu una nuova, con scritto exit 0
<caisersose> fatto
<caisersose> adesso?
<enzotib> caisersose, per conferma, mi scrivi le prime tre righe?
<caisersose> #!/bin/bash exit 0 # TODO:  Change the above to /bin/sh
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> caisersose, salva e chiudi
<enzotib> caisersose, poi non so se lo prende subito, quindi prova, altrimenti riavvia e prova ancora
<caisersose> non va provo a riavviare
<Claudiese> Salve
<Claudiese> ragazzi mi sono dimenticato la password del pc come faccio a reimpostarla dal kernel?
<enzotib> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Claudiese> si ma il sistema operativo in questione è freebsd potete aiutarmi?
<enzotib> !chat | Claudiese
<ubot-it> Claudiese: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<caisersose> enzotib...
<enzotib> caisersose, allora?
<caisersose> enzotib...
<caisersose> tutto come prima
<enzotib> caisersose, ma si spegne il pc o solo il monitor?
<caisersose> il pc
<caisersose> vo in ibernazione
<enzotib> caisersose, allora com'è che prima che hai fatto la prova senza riavviare sei rimasto collegato qui in chat?
<caisersose> credo si dica c osi
<caisersose> in effetti non si spegne il pc
<caisersose> mi sono espresso male
<caisersose> scusa
<enzotib> beh, l'ibernazione è praticamente uno spegnimento, con successivo recupero, mi sarei aspettato che non fossi più collegato alla chat
<caisersose> so solo che quando scarico se chiudo lo schermo mi scollego dalla rete
<enzotib> strano, allora
<enzotib> caisersose, comunque, non ho altre idee, se vuoi rimettiamo a posto quel file com'era prima
<caisersose> devo solo cancellare la riga?
<enzotib> caisersose, sì, e poi, se non ti serve, puoi anche rimuovere dconf-editor
<caisersose> mi riscrivi il comando
<enzotib> caisersose, gksu gedit /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<caisersose> fatto o
<caisersose> ok grazie mille
<caisersose> buona giornata
<eugenio> buongiorno a tutti, non ho ancoraa risolto il mio problema con le porte usb del mio laptop, in pratica funzionano solo se ho la corrente attaccata,  vorrei invece fosse possibile usarle anche senza filo...
<enzotib> eugenio, hai il pacchetto laptop-mode-tools installato?
<eugenio> aspetta controllo
<eugenio> enzotib, si a quanto pare
<enzotib> eugenio, o lo rimuovi e vivi felice, oppure devi cambiare una stringa in un file di conf, che non ricordo, dovremmo cercarlo
<eugenio> a che serve di preciso? perchè se non serve lo sbologno al volo
<enzotib> eugenio, dovrebbe aiutare a risparmiare energia, per esempio disattivando dischi/usb/monitor quando sei su batteria
<enzotib> eugenio, in sostanza puoi farne a meno, non è indispensabile
<enzotib> eugenio, la disattivazione è ovviamente dopo un certo tempo, ma per le usb è fastidiosa
<eugenio> enzotib, per le usb è immediata...accendo il laptop e le usb non vanno...finche non attacco il filo
<eugenio> enzotib, trovato questo: http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/06/fix-usb-mouse-not-working-laptop-mode-tools-ubuntu/
<enzotib> eugenio, ok, probabilmente è quello il file che dicevo
<eugenio> enzotib, dove trovo l'autosuspend?
<barabba2005_> ciao a tutti
<barabba2005_> avrei una piccola domanda
<eugenio> enzotib, fatto
<eugenio> mi pare che vada adesso
<underz0ne> !chiedi | barabba2005_
<ubot-it> barabba2005_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<barabba2005_> quando si avvia il SysOp si avvia anche la scheda Bluetooth
<barabba2005_> possibile disattivarla al boot?
<barabba2005_> grazie
<tuocuggino> come faccio ad impostare il mouse da xorg.conf?
<tuocuggino> devo ridurne la velocità
<barabba2005> ciao a tutti
<barabba2005> qualcuno sa come non abilitare il Bluetooth all'avvio?
<Guest14479> SALVE RAGAZZI CHI MI PUO AIUTARE?
<PALMINO246> SALVE RAGAZZI
<PALMINO246> QUALCUNO MI PUO AIUTARE
<PALMINO246> HO UN PROBLEMA
<underz0ne> !qualcuno | PALMINO246
<ubot-it> PALMINO246: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<PALMINO246> SALVE RAGZZI QUALCUNO PUO ' AIUTARMI
<PALMINO246> SI
<barabba2005> come non abilitare il Bluetooth all'avvio?
<PALMINO246> non mi fa installare gli aggiornamenti e mi da un errore broken count
<PALMINO246> dice che ci sono pacchetti che hanno dipendenze irrisolte
<tyson246> salve ragazzi ho un problema non riesco a scaricare gli aggiornamenti e mi da un errore broken count
<tyson246> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi
<akis24> ciao
<sage79> salve. ho ubuntu 13.04. ho attivato compiz su gnome fallback. se clicco sul pulsantiino chiudi la finestra non funziona (la croce)
<Devidino> sage79: hai provato a ravviare compiz?
<sage79> compiz --replace?
<sage79> clicco sulla x ed è come se andasse in secondo piano, lontana
<sage79> non so se mi spiego
<Devidino> sage79: penso che hai qualche casino, sinceramente pensavo che compiz fosse deprecato
<lupetto-> ciao
<lupetto-> a chi posso chiedere una cosa?
<akis24> !aiuto | lupetto
<ubot-it> lupetto: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lupetto-> possiedo un vecchio portatile pentium 3 processore 750 Ghz con 512 ram cosa mi consigliate di installare? xubuntu oppure? Grazie.
<akis24> lupetto-:  installa lubuntu
<lupetto-> differenza tra xubuntu ed lubuntu?
<akis24> lupetto-:  sul tuo pc è gia' tanto se gira lubuntu .. diciamo che è scarsino
<mibofra_smart> lupetto-: uno usa xface e l'altro lxde come ambiente desktop
<lupetto-> lo voglio usare solo per internet
<Devidino> lupetto-: lubuntu fal al caso tuo.. risparmi un pò di risorse rispotto a xubuntu
<akis24> lupetto-:  prova quello che vuoi da live cosi ti rendi conto  masterizzi disco e provi senza installare poi scegli  tu
<Devidino> akis24: per le prestazioni livecd non è molto indicativo
<akis24> Devidino:  si rendera' conto comunque credo ..
<lupetto-> ok provero` con lunbuntu. Grazie.
<Devidino> lupetto-: bene
<Devidino> akis24: la vedo dura il live cd gira su ram completamente sicuramente gli sembrerà lento quanto un trattore
<akis24> Devidino:  figurati con xfce che gli sembrera' ha bisogno di piu' ram comunque
<mibofra_smart> Che ha questo pc?
<akis24> <lupetto-> possiedo un vecchio portatile pentium 3 processore 750 Ghz con 512 ram cosa mi consigliate di installare?
<Devidino> mibofra_smart: se alludi ai Ghz si è sbagliato:) è ovvio !
<underz0ne> Devidino, non è ovvio perchè ormai tutti abbiamo processori con 750 Ghz
<Devidino> underz0ne: e 513Mb di ram:D
<lupetto-> entium 3 processore 750 MHz con 512 ram
<akis24> lupetto-: si scherza :)
<underz0ne> Devidino, io uso l'hard disk come ram... 1 TB
<lupetto-> :)
<Devidino> underz0ne: sono punti di vista:=)
<mibofra_smart> Uhm lupetto- metti lubuntu che va bene in qualsiasi caso
<lupetto-> Saluti grazie e arrisentirci, perche` con un amico stiamo facendo un ubuntu server e di sicuro avremo bisogno di aiuto.
<Torpedo_Smash> in che sezione del forum posso domandare consiglio per la componentistica di un computer?
<Torpedo_Smash> Ubuntu su portatili va bene?
<marcos> ciao, ho appena acceso il pc e ubuntubrimane bloccato sulla schermata di caricamento
<marcos> cosa posso fare?
<marcos> grazie
<chiara> qualcuno sa dirmi come posso copiare le canzoni che visualizzo sul programma gnomad2?
<chiara> ho un problema con ubuntu 13.04 , non riesco a riconoscere un lettore mp3 come periferica usb chi mi aiuta?
<it-39-3> sera
<it-39-3> ho un problema con il gestore aggiornamenti
<it-39-3> restituisce questo errore
<it-39-3> W: Errore nello scaricare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.32-51-generic_2.6.32-51.113_i386.deb
<it-39-3>   Somma hash non corrispondente
<it-39-3> come potrei risolvere?
<it-39-3> grazie
<krabador> it-39-3, apri il terminale
<krabador> it-39-3, digita software-properties-gtk
<krabador> cambia il server dei repository
<krabador> torna nel terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<it-39-3> fatto krabador  grazie riprovo
<krabador> it-39-3, vedi che fa
<krabador> it-39-3, hai una versione aggiornata
<krabador> :D
<it-39-3> krabador, stesso errore la versione non posso aggiornarla perche stranamente questa lts e velocissima su questo eepc mentre le altre no!
<it-39-3> peccato anche con altri server stesso problema :(
<it-39-3> e non posso permettermi un upgrade dalla 10.4
<it-39-3> non c'e' altro modo che voi sappiate per risolvere?
<it-39-3> krabador, grazie ho ricambiato server con fastbull non da errori risolto allora! :)
<it-39-3> riavvio a dopo
<Siradh> salve a tutti!si puo installare Minecraft su ubuntu?se si come?
<Zombio> salve, come vengo loggsto qui anche se il mio nickname è registrato regolarmente nel sistema di Freenode?
<spartacus_72> sera
<isalle> Buona serata,durante l'installazione di lubuntu si blocca con la seguente scritta: BusyBOX v1.20.2 (ubuntu 1:1.20.0-8ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash)  enter "help" for a list of built in commands.(initramfs). Cosa posso fare per ultimare l'installazione? Ringrazio anticipatamente per i suggerimenti
<Emopunk> ciao a tutti
<mibofra> Emopunk, oi
<mibofra> come va?
<Emopunk> ciao mibo
<Emopunk> non so se sei rimasto ieri
<Emopunk> ma poi abbiamo risolto
<Emopunk> ora ho su i 304
<Emopunk> dal pannello driver aggiuntivi mi consiglia di aggiornare ai 319
<Emopunk> ma ho il timore di tornare punto e da capo
<Emopunk> :D
<mibofra> Emopunk, non lo fare xD
<Emopunk> sì infatti
<Emopunk> non oso
<Emopunk> ma allora perché la suggerisce ubuntu
<Emopunk> questa cosa non la capirò mai
<Emopunk> cioè uno che non viene messo in guardia
<Emopunk> fa saltare tutto ogni volta?
<mibofra> Emopunk, dovrebbero aver migliori prestazioni
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-08
<Kyan`> 'sera
<Kyan`> avrei un problema, come posso montare da mtab un harddisk con permessi per tutti gli utenti?
<Kyan`> nel senso che ognuno può scriverci su quello che vuole
<pier_> ciao
<pier_>  ho visto nel' usc che c'è installato il "classical File Transfer client" ma non riesco a trovarlo tra i programmi nella dash, neache facendo la ricerca. per piacere sapete dirmi dov'è?
<cristian_c> mapreri, ciao
<sage79> salve. ho questo problema che non riesco a risolvere. uso 13.04 gnome fallback. quando clicco sulla x di una finestra a tutto schermo non riesco a chiuderla è come se passasse in secondo piano
<cristian_c> sage79, questo avviene soltanto con la fallback?
<cristian_c> e in live?
<sage79> si solo con fallback. no ubuntu istallato
<sage79> e solo se la finestra è messa a tutto schermo
<sage79> se è ridotta a riquadro la riesco a hiudere
<sage79> compiz non è abilitato
<sage79> mi capita col lettore di documenti
<sage79> ci clicco sopra e la x si decolora da arancio diventa grigia
<cristian_c> sage79, e in live?
<cristian_c> non so se c'è una fallback anche lì
<cristian_c> *sessione
<sage79> in live non ho provato
<sage79> solo nella sessione con effetti, quella senza effetti mi funziona
<cristian_c> sage79, ma la fallback non era senza effetti?
<sage79> nel meno mi compaiono 2 fallback effetti e senza effetti. dici che sia compiz il problema? l'ho rimosso
<cristian_c> sage79, se usi la fallback è proprio per evitare compiz
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> altrimenti non si capisce l'uso della fallback XD
<sage79> ok, grazie
<cristian_c> lol
<pier_> ciao non riesco a trovare alcuni programmi che so sono installati perchè li vedo nell'usc, come faccio, grazie :)
<cristian_c> pier_, quali programmi?
<cristian_c> pier_, sei su unity?
<pier_> per es haasci cam(non molto importante) e classical File Transfer client, che invece mi servirebbe proprio e altri
<cristian_c> pier_, controlla in /usr/bin/applications
<cristian_c> ad esempio
<cristian_c> pier_, ma non ho capito se usi unity
<pier_> a si scusa 11.10 con 2d, ma ho installato anche il menù classic
<ExPBoy> 11.10?
<cristian_c> pier_, la 11.10 non è neanche più supportata
<pier_> haach......
<cristian_c> obsoleta
<cristian_c> pier_, comunque, cerca nel dash
<pier_> la 12 non mi va prorpio all'avvio mi dice che la scheda grafica è scarsa
<cristian_c> pier_, lol
<ExPBoy> pc antico? :)
<cristian_c> pier_, di quale scheda si tratta?
<pier_> ho provato anche con la funzionw search  ma nulla, la scheda è una schifida sys
<ExPBoy> ehh capito tutto :)
<pier_> ho visto che da molti problemi anche ad altri
<pier_> eboy ....sfotty LOL
<ExPBoy> mi sembrava ci fosse una guida
<ExPBoy> spetta
<ExPBoy> !sys
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sys'
<cristian_c> pier_, Sis, vorrai dire
<ExPBoy> !sis
<ubot-it> Driver per schede grafiche SiS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari
<ExPBoy> eccola
<pier_> si scusa
<cristian_c> pier_, la sis era montata su pc veci
<ExPBoy> pier_, no non sfotto dico solo quello che è
<cristian_c> pier_, perché ti ostini a voler installare ubuntu con unity su pc antichi?
<pier_> c'è ne piu di una e con la 10 che dava molti problemi aevo risolto ma con la 12 on riesco proprio ad avviare ubuntu
<cristian_c> ripeto la domanda
<ExPBoy> più di una cosa?
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, si tratta di ostinazione
<cristian_c> suppongo
<pier_> io eviterei volentieri unity ma sinceramente ho provato lubuntu e xubuntu e non mi sono o piaciuti
<ExPBoy> bho
<cristian_c> pier_, mate?
<ExPBoy> a questo punto non so che dire per aiutarti pier_
<pier_> che vuol dire mate
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !mate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mate'
<cristian_c> pier_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Mate
<pier_> exboy avevo anche scritto LOL
<ExPBoy> pier_, si si
<pier_> grazie cristian
<pier_> comunque il problema ora era trovare i programmi
<cristian_c> pier_, e due: la 11.10 non è più supportata
<ExPBoy> pier_, non essendo più supportata probabile che tu debba cercare in rete
<cristian_c> eh, ma non conviene
<ExPBoy> e installarli manualmente (a rischio e pericolo)
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, il software center lo hanno fatto apposta XD
<cristian_c> *l'hanno
<ExPBoy> cristian_c, e si ma se uno non può o non vuole passare alla distro aggiornata....
<cristian_c> ma gli utenti preferiscono complicarsi la vita
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, se non vuole o non può si arrangia
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> ma non domanda qui XD
<ExPBoy> lol
<pier_> cosa devo cercare, i rogrammi sono installati, li vedo nell'usc tra i programmi installati, ma poi non li trovo, per "pointin device" ho letto che bisogna dare un comando nel terminale
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> pier_, te l'ho detto prima: cerca nel dash
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> se sono installati ... devono esserci
<pier_> fatto e non ci sono
<cristian_c> nel dash?
<ExPBoy> prova da terminale
<cristian_c> già
<pier_> non li trova nemmeno con il search
<cristian_c> pier_, cos'è il search?
<pier_> che comandi devo dare nnel terminale?
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> -.-
<ExPBoy> ok rinuncio
<cristian_c> pier_, poi ti avevo suggerito: cerca in /usr/bin/application
<cristian_c> *s
<pier_> nella dasch la funzione di ricerca
<cristian_c> ma tendi a non leggere ciò che si scrive
<cristian_c> pier_, ok, fai l'altra prova
<pier_> andate un po veloci
<cristian_c> pier_, comunque l'utilizzo di una release obsoleta è fortemente sconsigliato
<pier_> ook ma nche il pc è molto osoleto ma non posso comprarne un'altro
<pier_> un momento che cerco in usr/bin...
<cristian_c> applications
<cristian_c> pier_, cosa c'entra il pc con la distro?
<cristian_c> pier_, non puoi semplicemente aggiornare il sistema?
<cristian_c> XD
<pier_> no è un portatile al massimo aggiungo ram
<pier_> ho trovato un link a un non megli specificato "ftp" ma non parte nulla :(
<cristian_c> pier_, aggiungere ram può essere un'idea
<cristian_c> ma ostinarsi a utilizzare unity su quel pc non è ragionevole
<cristian_c> pier_, unity è fatto per pc recenti, non carrette del passato
<pier_> si ma non centra con la scheda grafica
<cristian_c> pier_, c'entra perché la sis non ha neanche l'accelerazione 3d
<cristian_c> cosa che unity richiede
<cristian_c> pier_, e comunque il pc non ha i requisiti per far girare decentemente unity
<pier_> la carretta non è cha va a carbone
<ExPBoy> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<ExPBoy> leggi qui e vedi se puoi installare o no la distro che ti interessa
<pier_> grazie :)
<pier_> teoricamente si ma per es auando provo a installare la 12 mi appare come prima cosa una finestra col puntatore a forma di x gicante che mi dice che la scheda non supporta....qualcosa non ricordo easattamente e non mi chiede di usare o meno unity
<pier_> *quando
<cristian_c> pier_, ovvio che non te lo chiede
<cristian_c> pier_, se installi ubuntu con unity, quello avrai
<cristian_c> Xd
<pier_> quindi l'unca è ripiegare su xubunu...non mi piace.... però meglio brutto che niente
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> (non dico quello che sto pensando)
<cristian_c> pier_, cioè a te piacciono soltanto unity o gnome-shell'
<cristian_c> *'
<pier_> ok peace :) ... non a tutti piace il cioccolato
<cristian_c> pier_, peace non c'è
<cristian_c> :P
<pier_> no unity non mi piace l'ho sempre trovato scomodo, mi piace gnome
<cristian_c> LOL
<cristian_c> pier_, e allora perché installi ubuntu?
<cristian_c> XD
<pier_> perhcè ho provato lubuntu a xubuntu a ersonalmente preferisco ubuntu normale... senza unity
<pier_> magari provo mint ne ho sentito parlare un po ma non ho capito in cosa si differisce dagli altri
<cristian_c> pier_, non c'è più gnome 2, fattene una ragione
<cristian_c> pier_, c'è gnome 3 o unity
<cristian_c> pier_, sucsa, ma se ti piace gnome 2, perché non installi mate?
<cristian_c> *scusa
<pier_> perch ne ho sentito parlare mezzora fa non ho ancora fatto in tempo
<pier_> ...sembrava una brutta cosa :0
<pier_> comunque per ora ho installato il classic menu,  affiancato al 2d e mi trovo bene http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/07/install-classic-menu-indicator-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<cristian_c> pier_, chi ha detto che è una brutta cosa?
<cristian_c> pier_, non postare link esterni a ubuntu
<cristian_c> *guide esterne
<pier_> scusa non sapevo, era per farmi capire meglio
<pier_> \
<pier_> 1
<ExPBoy>  uhm
<pier_> ooopsss
<ExPBoy> pier_, non è che per caso stai prendendoci in giro ? :)
<pier_> no in che modo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pier_, io ti consiglio di provare mate a partere da un cd minimale, se ti piace gnome :P
<cristian_c> !cdminimale | pier_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cdminimale'
<cristian_c> !minimale | pier_
<ubot-it> pier_: Installazione minimale di Ubuntu : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<pier_> ok grazie, ho trovato il programma ftp ma il propritario è root
<pier_> non posso lanciarlo
<ExPBoy> !terminale
<ubot-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<cristian_c> pier_, credo che non sia il modo migliore di utilizzare il sistema operativo
<cristian_c> io avrei semplicemente cambiato de
<pier_> cambiato cosa
<cristian_c> l'ambiente desktop
<cristian_c> tolto quella ciofeca di unity
<pier_> si penso che lo faro
<pier_> *farò
<cristian_c> lol
<methos_> salve
<methos_> domanda: nell'hard le testine in hce ordine si muovono? intendo a "riposo" dove sono siutazte? al centro a in periferia del disco ho letto che la traccia 0 o 1 e all'0inzio del disco cioè nel bordo esterno
<pier_> gia che sono qui ho dei problemi anche con una partiione del disco che non so perchè il proprietario è root, come la risolvo
<underz0ne> methos_, la tastina partono sempre dagli estremi del disco
<underz0ne> methos_, se ne vuoi sapere di più, per esempio in che ordine vengono servite le richieste
<underz0ne> ti consiglio di leggere queste slide
<underz0ne> http://lia.deis.unibo.it/Courses/sot1213/materiale/15-GestioneIO.pdf
<cristian_c> !chat | methos_
<ubot-it> methos_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Liink> Ciao a tutti, volevo chiedervi una cosa, sono un web master e passando ad ubuntu mi trovo un pò scomodo con alcuni programmi, come il notepadd ++ che qui su ubuntu è gedit, che lo trovo molto spoglio in fatto di linguaggi, e photoshop che lo dovrei rimpiazzare con gimp... come posso fare con questi 2 programmi fondamentali che utilizzo per lavorare ? Grazie mille
<cristian_c> Liink, non ho capito la domanda
<ExPBoy> Liink, i programmi studiati per windows raramente funzionano il linux
<Liink> cristian_c: se c'è un modo per utilizzare al meglio notepadd ++ e photoshop
<Liink> eh lo so
<cristian_c> Liink, sì, con wine, playonlinux
<cristian_c> Liink, ma ti conviene utilizzare direttamente win in dual boot
<cristian_c> Liink, oppure in virtualbox
<Liink> cristian_c: per photoshop avevo provato la versione portable, ma era molto limitata e piena di bug
<cristian_c> Liink, eh, allora fai come suggerito
<cristian_c> Liink, ma sei sviluppatore?
<cristian_c> software
<cristian_c> Liink, altrimenti puoi usar altri editor
<Liink> cristian_c: web master e programmatore
<cristian_c> *usare
<cristian_c> Liink, appunto ce ne sono di specifici e cpompleti
<cristian_c> *completi
<cristian_c> *,
<pier_> @Liink; per gipm c'è poco da afre devi imparare ad usarlo, ma ci sono molte guide poi ti suggerirei bluefish lo trovi  facilmente  nell'usc
<ExPBoy> !eclipse
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Eclipse
<cristian_c> pier_, oppure sublime text
<Liink> cristian_c; si il propblema è che utilizzo notepad ++ da molti anni quindi mi ritroverei scomodo ad usare gli altri
<cristian_c> 2, mi pare
<underz0ne> nessuno ha detto emacs?
<cristian_c> Liink, ma cosa intendi per 'spoglio'?
<cristian_c> underz0ne, lol
<pier_> sublime non lo conosco, col pescione mi trovo bene
<cristian_c> *cosa intendo con 'spoglio in fatto di linguaggi'?
<cristian_c> pier_, credo che sublime sia il  miglior editor di testo per linux
<cristian_c> il più professionale
<cristian_c> e completo
<Liink> cristian_c: si anche la struttura, i colori, sono punti fondamentali le unioni
<ExPBoy> Liink, puoi anche aggiungere estensioni a gedit per programmare o scrivere html o quello che ti pare
<cristian_c> Liink, io comunque utilizzo code::blocks per roba seria
<cristian_c> Liink, per i colori non c'è problema
<pier_> se sei un programmatore ma per fare siti web bluefisch ami sembra che vda
<cristian_c> 10:48:00 <ExPBoy> Liink, puoi anche aggiungere estensioni a gedit per programmare o scrivere html o quello che ti pare
<cristian_c> quoto
<Liink> cristian_c: mentre per photoshop niente ?
<cristian_c> Liink, beh, dipende da cosa devi fare
<pier_> anche geany non è male
<cristian_c> certo
<cristian_c> Liink, ci sono molti software di grafica in linux
<cristian_c> anche multipiattaforma
<cristian_c> per il fotoritocco in genere si usa gimp
<cristian_c> ma non è il solo
<pier_>  per sostituire photoschop il migliore è gimp solo da imparare, ci sono guide anche in torrent, poi quando lo sai usare è molto meglio di photo..., ma
<pier_> per quel problemino che dicevo prima col disco...
<underz0ne> pier_, che filesystem è quella partizione?
<pier_> ext4
<pier_> o meglio nella scheda delle proprità dice ext3/ext4
<underz0ne> pier_, magari sto dicendo una cavolata ma se provi a portarti nella directory in cui è montata è provi a dare un comando come sudo chown -R tuousername:tuousername
<pier_> owner 999 - user #999 - group root
<pier_> è un po strano nella barra degli indirizzi c'é solo /
<underz0ne> pier_, è montato in /media
<underz0ne> di solito
<pier_> si
<pier_> underz0ne, ho provato ma mi dice "chown: missing operand after username:username"
<underz0ne> pier_, si vero errore mio, manca l'argomento mi dici in che cartella ti trovi?
<pier_> sono in " media/doks2 " ma vorrei cambiare il proprietario della partizione non solo dei file che contiene
<underz0ne> pier_, allora bisogna modificare il file /etc/fstab
<pier_> ho provato a leggere l'help di chown ma no ci ho capito un cippa:(
<pier_> dimmi io faccio:)
<cristian_c> lol
<pier_> ben tornato
<pier_> ...si ma non dice piu nulla ...;(
<underz0ne> pier_, postami su pastebin il risultato di cat /etc/fstab
<underz0ne> !pastebin| pier_
<ubot-it> pier_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pier_> underz0ne,  da media o da media/doks2 ?
<underz0ne> apri il terminale e dai il comando che ti ho dato
<underz0ne> non c'è nessuna ambiguità
<underz0ne> cat /etc/fstab
<underz0ne> esiste un solo albero dei file
<pier_> underz0ne, ok in arrivo
<pier_> underz0ne, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6078367/
<underz0ne> pier_, qual'è la partizione che ti interessa?
<pier_> underz0ne,un momento che devo vedere
<pier_> underz0ne, dev/sda2
<underz0ne> pier_, eccomi
<underz0ne> pier_, dammi 2 minuti che controllo una cosa
<pier_> underz0ne, ok però è un disco diverso da quello che risulta dal comando dato prima che era dev/sdc
<underz0ne> pier_, mi dai anche il comando mount e poi mi incolli il tutto sempre su pastebin
<pier_> underz0ne,  eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6078410/
<underz0ne> ok allora pier_ , mi serve un ultimo comando sudo blkid /dev/sda2
<underz0ne> sempre su pastebin grazie
<pier_> underz0ne,  è corto -    /dev/sda2: LABEL="Doks2" UUID="7939845e-5dd4-4194-a175-57dd81d291f7" TYPE="ext4 "
<underz0ne> pier_, ok allora proviamo a modificare il file /etc/fstab
<pier_> underz0ne,  wuheee non c'è pericolo di perdere i dati vero?
<pier_> :)
<underz0ne> pier_, ogni tanto un backup bisognerebbe farlo a prescindere
<pier_> underz0ne,o sò ad averci i dischi...
<underz0ne> pier_, non c'è pericolo a mio parere, non stiamo modificando delle partizioni
<underz0ne> digita il comando sudo nano /etc/fstab
<pier_> magari aspettodi fare il backup
<pier_> ?
<underz0ne> pier_, di sicuro non fa male
<underz0ne> fare un bel backup
<underz0ne> comunque ti posto come fare
<pier_> ok grazie mille
<underz0ne> modifichi il file /etc/fstab
<underz0ne> come ti ho detto prima
<underz0ne> e ci inserisci questa riga
<underz0ne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6078429/
<underz0ne> salvi il tutto
<underz0ne> riavvi la macchina e dovrebbe essere già montato con utente e gruppo proprietario
<pier_> in che modo salvo
<underz0ne> tuoi
<underz0ne> ctrl + o
<pier_> o come ...oca, o zero
<underz0ne> oca
<underz0ne> lol
<underz0ne> zero è così 0
<pier_> grazie scusa un secodo misuna il campanello
<cristian_c> pier_, potresti fare un backup anche di /etc/fstab
<cristian_c> XD
<pier_> rieccomi
<pier_> cris mi sento un po preso per il cul0
<ExPBoy> ?
<pier_> ExPBoy;  riguardo al backup di /etc/fstab
<ExPBoy> perchè?
<pier_> perchè mi aggiuge la riasata dopo e non so, per me è come se mi dicesse di girare il brodo, non so se è serio o no :, ovviamente senza cativeria ma... :)
<ExPBoy> è cosa buona e giusta fare un backup di /etc/fstab
<ExPBoy> poi vedi tu
<pier_> ExPBoy;  ok grazie.. cos'è   /etc/fstab?
<ExPBoy> !fstab
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<pier_> ExPBoy;  grazie.  :)
<pier_> ExPBoy;  adesso mi sorge un'altra domanda, cos'è l'utente root, che ha piu valore dell'amministratore?
<cristian_c> pier_, nel senso, se hai paura di modificare un file, ne fai una copia di backup, così se il risultato non ti piace, ripristini semplicemente il file
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> pier_, l'utente root È l'utente amministratore
<cristian_c> :P
<pier_> cristian_c; fare copie dei filesicuro ma mi sembrava parte dell'so e non credveo bastasse un copia incolla pe ripristinarlo, per l'utente root, mi -- sembrava -- di non poter cambiare i permessi, mi sbagliavo, grazie delle spiegazioni
<cristian_c> pier_, certo che fa parte dell'so
<cristian_c> pier_, ripristini il file per il montaggio dei dispositivi
<cristian_c> all'avvio dell'so
<cristian_c> pier_, e comunque puoi farlo anche da live
<cristian_c> il ripristino del file
<pier_> cristian_c;  mi ero dimenticato le  peculiarità del live veramente utilissimo
<pier_> cristian_c; quanto manca al  "RTFM" ?
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> dipende da te :P
<pier_> cristian_c;  allora smetto di far domande prima che arrivi :) grazie mille a tutti per l'aiuto e le spigazioni :)
<cristian_c> pier_, e cambia DE
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> togli unity
<pier_> cristian_c; allora devo ricominciare a far domande
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pier_, che vuoi sapere?
<cristian_c> XD
<pier_> cristian_c; come si  toglie? please non t'arrabbiaeee!!!! :)
<cristian_c> pier_, o ti scarichi un'iso già fatta
<cristian_c> oppure usi apt-get remove o simili e ti installi prima mate
<cristian_c> pier_, dipende da quanto ti senti eseprto
<cristian_c> *esperto
<pier_> cristian_c;  effetivamente pochino...ma sto imparando..mi state insegnando...
<cristian_c> pier_, personalmente t consiglio la minimale e ci installl direttamente mate
<cristian_c> così hai un sistema pulito
<pier_> cristian_c; ok grazie mille :)
<pier_> adesso devo andare , di nuovo grazie mille a tuttti !!!! ciaoo :)
<mibofra_smart> Dix78: :D
<Dix78> mibofra_smart .. sei sul canale di supporto cambia stanza per chiaccherare ^^
<mibofra_smart> Dix78: hai fatto tutto tu era solo un saluto :P
<mibofra_smart> Ahah xD
<cristian_c> lol
<Dario> Salve a tutti ho un asus eee pc con OS Xandros, ha l'iterfaccia standard per netbook. Skype con gli ultimi aggiornamenti non è più compatibile con il mio sistema e quindi volevo montare una versione di ubuntu o derivate, ma non so scegliere la più adeguata, il computer viene utilizzato unicamente per videochattare su skype (lo utilizza una persona anziana quindi mi servirebbe un'interfaccia molto intuitiva)
<Dario> potete aiutarmi?
<Lupetto-> Salve
<Lupetto-> Ho installato lubuntu sul mio vecchio portatile uso un router Alice gate2 per connettermi in internet con Windows avevo i driver USB adesso con lubuntu come posso connettermi.? Dato che il mio portatile non ha scheda di rete?
<Lupetto-> Ce nessunoCe nessuno?
<underz0ne> Dario, io sceglierei lubuntu per leggerezza, visto che hai un netbook e come interfaccia è simile a windows
<Lupetto-> Ce nessuno?
<Lupetto-> Chi mi aiuta a settare router Alice gate 2 USB su lubuntu? Grazie.
<enzotib> Lupetto-, è wireless?
<Kirth> salve avrei bisogno di una mano con la wireless di ubuntu 3.14
<mkygreen> buongiorno
<mkygreen> spero di essere nel posto giusto
<mkygreen> credo che dovrei registrare il mio nick
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> !register | mkygreen
<ubot-it> mkygreen: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<mkygreen> grazie mille
<mkygreen> azz non pensavo fossi cosi indietro
<cristian_c> lol
<mkygreen> sono a digiuno di pc in genere e mi sono ostinato a voler imparare linux e non windows
<mkygreen> forse è meglio che mi faccia seguire da qualcuno almeno per le prime volte
<mkygreen> a presto e scusate
<mkygreen> per il disturbo
<pastacalla> ragazzi voglio togliere la richiesta prova ubuntu quando avvio live dalla penna usb e avviare sempre in prova in automatico.. come posso fare?
<cristian_c> pastacalla, perché?
<cristian_c> pastacalla, tra l'altro non puoi eseguire modifiche alla live
<pastacalla> sto cercando di usare solo la penna usb perché l'hard disk è andato!
<cristian_c> sulla live stessa masterizzata
<cristian_c> credo
<pastacalla> no no credimi si può fare ;)
<cristian_c> pastacalla, e la usi in live?
<cristian_c> pastacalla, su cd no
<cristian_c> pastacalla, che dimensioni ha la pendrive?
<pastacalla> 8 gb
<cristian_c> vanno bene, penso
<pastacalla> hai voglia!
<cristian_c> pastacalla, non ti bastano per l'installazione?
<cristian_c> pastacalla, io ho installato il sistema su usb
<pastacalla> come si fa?
<cristian_c> con un hard disk esterno e con una pendrive
<cristian_c> se hai porte usb 2.0 credo vada bene
<cristian_c> se hai 1.0 o 1.1 forse non è il massimo
<cristian_c> pastacalla, si installa come su un hard disk
<cristian_c> stessa cosa
<cristian_c> pastacalla, diciamo che 8 GB ti servono
<pastacalla> d'accordo cristian sei molto gentile ma io cerco un modo per togliere sto inconveniente e via!
<cristian_c> per stare sul sicuro
<cristian_c> pastacalla, eh, mica semplice come l'hai messo
<cristian_c> fai prima a installare su pendrive
<cristian_c> *messa
<pastacalla> lo so cristian :) apposta sono venuto qui tra gli esperti del sapere ubuntiano!
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pastacalla, beh, per me non è così banale fare ciò che hai chiesto
<cristian_c> modificare la live
<pastacalla> no diciamo che ho cercato di fare tutto da solo ma qui mi fermo!!
<cristian_c> pastacalla, anche perché dubito che qualcuno senta la necessità di fare ciò
<cristian_c> o almno pochissimi
<cristian_c> pastacalla, appunto ti conviene installare su pendrive
<cristian_c> e vivi felice
<cristian_c> pastacalla, con il vantaggio che puoi salvare tutte le modifiche
<pastacalla> ahahahahahah!
<cristian_c> ?
<pastacalla> vivo felice!
<pastacalla> :)
<pastacalla> lo faccio immediatamente cristian!
<pastacalla> grazie per la bella chiaccherata!
<pastacalla> a presto!
<cristian_c> pastacalla, masterizzati un cd per creare la live
<cristian_c> pastacalla, sulla live avvii l'installer e partizioni la pendrive
<cristian_c> lol
<sage79> cristian_c: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139070
<sage79> sembra non esserci soluzione al problema di stamattina
<sage79> non esiste un ppa per compiz aggiornato?
<cristian_c> sage79, cosa ti avevo suggerito io?
<sage79> di usare fallback senza effetti
<cristian_c> esatto
<sage79> cristian_c: ho installato questi pacchetti e il bug si è risolto https://launchpad.net/~a7x/+archive/bug1158267/+build/4775157
<a7x> ecco.
<cristian_c> lol
<sage79> a7x seit ut la'utore vero?
<a7x> no
<a7x> è un furto di nick
<sage79> ora è perfetto comunque, c'è prorpio il ppa con quel fix
<cristian_c> uhm, ppa
<cristian_c> una maledizione
<vumis> ciao a tutti, ho 1 problema con kgpg, posso chiedere qui o vado sul chan di chat?
<lupetto-> Salve
<cristian_c> vumis, va bene qui
<cristian_c> spara
<vumis> ciao
<lupetto-> Chi mi aiuta con router Alice gate2 su lubuntu
<vumis> cristian_c: prima ho installato kgpg, e dopo il primo avvio ed importazione della chiave ho chiuso. ora ad ogni tentativo di avvio mi da quest errore: "Avvio di GnuPG non riuscito. Devi correggere l'errore di GnuPG prima di eseguire KGpg.  gpg: ATTENZIONE: proprietario del file di configurazione "/home/XXXX/.gnupg/gpg.conf" non sicuro"
<cristian_c> lupetto-, ?
<lupetto-> Ho installato lubuntu su vecchio portatile che non ha scheda di rete. Con Windows lo usavo su USB
<cristian_c> vumis, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=406656
<cristian_c> lupetto-, uhm
<vumis> l'avevo già visto
<cristian_c> lupettoè un router o un modem?
<vumis> riprovo
<cristian_c> vumis, spiega
<cristian_c> lol
<lupetto-> Devo installare driver USB?
<Torpedo_Smash> qualcuno di voi ha esperienza con le schede video Radeon con Ubuntu? Vorrei sapere se la Radeon HD 7640G + 7470M Dual ha qualche tipo di supporto
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lupetto-, router o modem?
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, un pochno
<cristian_c> ma non troppa
<cristian_c> +pochino
<cristian_c> di solito uso intel
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, praticamente hai doppia scheda amd?
<cristian_c> sul portatile
<cristian_c> enduro
<lupetto-> Router Alice gate 2
<cristian_c> lupetto-, eh, ma è un router non usb
<cristian_c> lupetto-, e sul pc non ci sono né ethernet né wireless?
<lupetto-> Si ha 4 porte di rete ed 1 USB
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, sì, ma voglio precisare che è un computer che non ho ancora e avrei intenzione di prendere nel prossimi giorni, ma questa scheda video mi spaventa un poco. Hai qualche informazione?
<cristian_c> lupetto-, quatro porte di rete?
<lupetto-> No su pc solo USB
<cristian_c> *quattro
<lupetto-> Si
<lupetto-> Il router Alice con due antennine
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, sì
<cristian_c> lupetto-, io parlavo del pc, non eel router
<cristian_c> *del
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, spara allora :p (vengo nell'altro canale?)
<cristian_c> lupetto-, che pc è?
<lupetto-> Si il PC solo USB
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, se vuoi
<lupetto-> DELL 600
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, dalla regia ridono appena hanno letto della dopia amd
<cristian_c> *doppia
<cristian_c> lupetto-, suppongo non sia un giudizio positivo :P
<cristian_c> lupetto-, mo guardo
<lupetto-> OK
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, ç___ç
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, anzi, evita del tutto la doppia scheda
<cristian_c> meglio se te li scegli tu i componenti
<cristian_c> :)
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, magari, ma a me serve un portatile...
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> si può fare in alcuni casi
<lupetto-> c sei?
<vumis> lupetto-: cambia isp lol
<lupetto-> Scusa ma non come si fa
<vumis> sembri me il w/e
<vumis> su e giu, su e giu
<vumis> lol
<lupetto-> Cos'è isp lol
<vumis> chiama infostrada e mandali affanculo
<lupetto-> Xche'?
<vumis> niente scherzavo
<vumis> era continuavi ad entrare ed uscire, ma infostrada non c'entra niente
<lupetto-> Non mi cade la linea sono io che faccio casini con iPad
<vumis> si si
<vumis> si vedeva dal mex di quit
<vumis> ;)
<cristian_c> aspettate
<lupetto-> Ho speranze di usare questo pc con quel router?
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> lupetto-, sei poco preciso, vedo varie voci dell 600
<cristian_c> puoi dare il nome preciso?
<ado> ciao a tutti.. ho appena installato un programma per recuperare dei files su un hd esterno danneggiato.. ma non capisco come fare eseguire il programma.. l'ho installato dal solftware center.. non riesco a trovare l'icona dove cliccare per eseguire
<ado> premesso non sono esperto di ubuntu
<lupetto-> Dell latitude 500 portatile Router Alice gate2
<cristian_c> lupetto-, ok
<cristian_c> lupetto-, quindi 500, non 600
<cristian_c> :D
<ado> come faccio?
<lupetto-> Si 500 scusa
<ado> ?
<ado> nessun aiuto?
<cristian_c> ado, ?
<cristian_c> lupetto-, ho notato che ha il wifi
<cristian_c> quindi....
<cristian_c> lupetto-, usa il wifi
<cristian_c>  WiFi Device: Dell MiniPCI WiFi Wireless
<lupetto-> No il mio non ha scheda wifi
<lupetto-> Con Windows xp usavo la USB
<cristian_c> lupetto-, come fai ad esserne sicuro?
<cristian_c> lupetto-, ma è d500, giusto?
<lupetto-> Xche' lo aperto ed ho visto che esiste lo slot ma la scheda non ce.
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> lupetto-, beh, fai una cosa, aggiungila
<cristian_c> lupetto-, oppure prova in live
<cristian_c> e dai un bel lspci
<cristian_c> così, per sicurezza
<lupetto-> Che significa in live scusa
<cristian_c> lupetto-, dalle schede vedo sia ethernet che wireless
<cristian_c> lupetto-, scarichi la iso di lubuntu e la masterizzi su cd
<cristian_c> lupetto-, poi avvii da cd senza installare su hard disk
<cristian_c> solo per provare
<lupetto-> Ma allora di farlo andare su USB non si puo' fare?
<cristian_c> lupetto-, bisonga vedere com'è effettivamente fatto il tuo pc
<cristian_c> lupetto-, se vuoi provare, puoi farlo
<cristian_c> *bisogna
<moretto48_> come si scarica ubunti grazie
<cristian_c> !download | moretto48_
<ubot-it> moretto48_: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<lupetto-> cristian_c: bisogna? Cosa?
<cristian_c> !torrent | moretto48_
<ubot-it> moretto48_: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<Guest31516> ciao non sono espert di ubuntu. ho scaricato dal software center un programma per recupero dati da hard disk danneggiato.. ma non so come fare per farlo funzionare.. dove lo trovo per eseguirlo?
<cristian_c> lupetto-, ripeto, scaricati una live di lubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest31516, ado?
<Guest31516> un aiuto?
<lupetto-> Ok cristian_c grazie della tua pazienza se avro' dubbi ho avrò risolto ti faro' sapere grazie di nuovo ciao.
<moretto48_> ma devo scaricare utorrent
<cristian_c> moretto48_, sei su win?
<cristian_c> moretto48_, io uso deluge su win
<cristian_c> e fa il suo sporco lavoro
<moretto48_> io ho xp ma ho gia scaricato utorrent adesso che decvo fare
<giubiedo> Buon Giorno  a tutti
<giubiedo> ho installato mint
<giubiedo> ho scaricato debian
<giubiedo> ho provato centos
<giubiedo> ho provato ubuntu
<giubiedo> ma secondo voi quale deve tenere sul mio pc
<giubiedo> ?
<giubiedo> ops mi sà che non capito come funziona sta chat
<cristian_c> moretto48_, allora scarica la iso di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ops, il file torrent
<cristian_c> che ti scaricherà la iso su utorrent
<moretto48_> già scaricato poi che devo fare
<cristian_c> !chat | giubiedo
<ubot-it> giubiedo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> moretto48_, apri il file .torrent con utorrent
<giubiedo> cioè è la prima volta che entro  in chat
<cristian_c> giubiedo, qui supporto a ubuntu, per le chiacchiere c'è l'altro canale
<giubiedo> sentite cosa devo scaricare la versione di lungo supporto?
<moretto48_> utorrent è già aperto
<giubiedo> ma se scarico ubuntu qualcuno mi dice il perche' dei miei prb
<cristian_c> giubiedo, dipende
<cristian_c> giubiedo, ti conviene o la lts o l'ultima
<cristian_c> moretto48_, hai aperto il file nel programma?
<giubiedo> e se te ne anticipo uno di prb
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> giubiedo, dipende dal problema
<moretto48_> io sono già dentro a utorrent
<Kyan`> salve
<Kyan`> qualcuno che smanetta con wine?
<giubiedo> allora non sono riuscito a installare i driver per amd hd 3200
<cristian_c> moretto48_, sì, ma hai aperto il file?
<cristian_c> giubiedo, ma non sono già installati?=
<giubiedo> allora mo ti spiego
<moretto48_> ma dove lo trovo questo .torrent
<cristian_c> quali driver?
<Kyan`> giubiedo, da terminale: sudo su
<Kyan`> # apt-get install jockey-kde
<cristian_c> moretto48_, ma non l'avevi già scaricato il torrent di ubuntu?
<Kyan`> # jockey-kde
<cristian_c> lol
<giubiedo> no
<Kyan`> lol
<giubiedo> aspetta
<moretto48_> no non so quale scaricare
<cristian_c> 17:04:52 <moretto48_> già scaricato poi che devo fare
<cristian_c> moretto48_, ah, ecco
<cristian_c> moretto48_, vedi un po' quale ti si adatta
<cristian_c> moretto48_, che poi dipende anche dal pc
<giubiedo> guarda ti spiego ho collegato un pc ad un televisore 32 lcd qbell
<giubiedo> con windows il televisore si vede una cartolina
<cristian_c> giubiedo, eh, magari la scheda non è adeguata al tv
<moretto48_> scusa ma ma ce ne sono una infinità
<cristian_c> che risoluzione massima ha?
<cristian_c> moretto48_, ok, ma di che pc si tratta?
<Kyan`> giubiedo, una volta che installi i driver da jockey-kde
<moretto48_> pc fisso scheda madre asus
<Kyan`> da shell puoi dare " sudo amdcccle"
<giubiedo> avevo la settimana scorsa installato,mint 15 ho provato sia con la 64 che la 32 bit e anche la 13 32 bit ma sto benedetto schermo alla risoluziuone 1080 p non si vedeva sfasava la larghezza
<Kyan`> e da li configuri le risoluzioni ed i vari monitor come vuoi
<giubiedo> adesso provo con ubuntu 1204 lts e vediamo se riesco a combinare qualcosa
<Jenny889> Scusate il disturbo, vorrei chiedervi un'informazione. Ubuntu è un sistema operativo Open Source? Non devo pagare nulla per utilizzarlo?
<giubiedo> no non paghji nulla per utilizzarlo
<giubiedo> lo puoi utilizzare ma se hai prb dovrai leggere tanto e provare
<cristian_c> giubiedo, ma riesci almeno a riempire lo schermo del tv
<cristian_c> ?
<giubiedo> si cristian
<Jenny889> Ok grazie!
<giubiedo> lo schermo si vede 1024 x 768 grandissimo
<cristian_c> non è una grande risoluzione sui 32 pollici
<cristian_c> va bene per i laptop, solitamente
<giubiedo> pero' se lo metto all massimo della risoluzione con windows si vede si riallinea mi lascia del nero dai lati e dal basso ma si vede giusto
<cristian_c> giubiedo, è questa la massima?
<cristian_c> giubiedo, allora è l'aspect ratio
<cristian_c> o la frequenza
<giubiedo> la massima è:  aspetta
<cristian_c> non del tv, della scheda
<cristian_c> XD
<giubiedo> 1920x1080   con windows 7 viene gestita fantasticamente
<cristian_c> giubiedo, allora ce la fai sul tv
<cristian_c> giubiedo, bisogna capire che driver ci sono
<cristian_c> giubiedo, dubito che ci sia ancora il supporto ai driver closed
<cristian_c> per quella scheda
<giubiedo> te lo spiego subito che driver con windows ci sono
<cristian_c> no no, con linux
<cristian_c> moretto48_, che caratteristiche ha?
<moretto48_> in che senso scusa
<cristian_c> moretto48_, per capire qual'è la versione adeguata al tuo pc
<giubiedo> allora aspetta intanto ti dico che componentistica ho e poi vediamo che driver installare e se c'e' la facciamo
<cristian_c> giubiedo, mi riferivo a moretto48_
<cristian_c> :D
<giubiedo> kk
<cristian_c> giubiedo, probabile tu abbia soltanto i driver open, che non sono il massimo delle prestazioni/consumo
<giubiedo> m3a78 pro
<giubiedo> asus
<cristian_c> ma non era hd3200?
<giubiedo> sentite qualcuno ha visto la versione 15 di mint??
<cristian_c> ?
<moretto48_> AMD athlon 64 processor 4000+ 2,39 ghz 448 md di Ram
<giubiedo> come si chiama quella funzionalita'che portando il mouse al bordo in alto a sinistra ti fa lavorare con 2 desktop contemporaneamente
<cristian_c> moretto48_, scarsino
<cristian_c> XD
<moretto48_> cosa mi consigli
<cristian_c> giubiedo, l'aero snap non c'entra nulla
<cristian_c> giubiedo, ti puoi scegliere il workspace dal pannello
<cristian_c> moretto48_, se sei fortunato lubuntu
<cristian_c> ma la ram è pochissima
<giubiedo> si la motherboard e' quella ma la scheda video è una hd 3200 atiradeon onboard
<cristian_c> 448 MB
<cristian_c> giubiedo, la scheda video interessa, e non è nuovissima
<giubiedo> scusa cri quello si chiama aereo snap???
<cristian_c> quindi driver open
<cristian_c> giubiedo, no
<moretto48_> meglio non scaricarlo allora
<cristian_c> giubiedo, workspace selector
<cristian_c> moretto48_, lubuntu?
<moretto48_> mai sentito
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> moretto48_, è una versione di ubuntu
<dani77> buongiorno, ho un problema con un installazione di ubuntu 13.04. dopo aver terminato l'installazione, a seguito della schermata del login, non appare il desktop ma una schermata senza nulla. Potete aiutarmi? grazie
<cristian_c> moretto48_, per pc poco potenti/datati
<giubiedo> cristian che mi consigli l'ultima versione di ubuntu o la lts?
<moretto48_> ok grazie
<cristian_c> dani77, che pc è?
<cristian_c> giubiedo, la lts ha un supporto lungo
<dani77> un P4 2,6 ghz con 1gb ram ddr
<giubiedo> allora installo quella
<cristian_c> giubiedo, se interessa software pià aggiornato, allora l'ultima
<cristian_c> giubiedo, ognuna ha i supi pro e difetti
<cristian_c> *suoi
<giubiedo> kapito
<cristian_c> dani77, la vedo dura con unity
<giubiedo> i pro' quali sono
<giubiedo> ?
<cristian_c> giubiedo, quale?
<dani77> vado a vedere cosa è unity
<giubiedo> cristian, domanda i pro di sti sistemi open sorce quali sono?
<cristian_c> giubiedo, ripeto la lts dura cinque anni dal rilascio, ma non ha il software aggornatissimo
<cristian_c> non sempre direi
<cristian_c> giubiedo, l'ultima è meno stabile, ma è uscita ad aprile, è più recente
<giubiedo> ragazzi i pro di questi sistemi open quali sono??
<cristian_c> !unity | dani77
<ubot-it> dani77: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> 17:27:16 <giubiedo> cristian, domanda i pro di sti sistemi open sorce quali sono?
<cristian_c> la risposta è soggettiva
<cristian_c> la domanda è malposta
<cristian_c> giubiedo, ti consiglio di provare in live e farti un'idea
<cristian_c> o su virtualbo
<cristian_c> *virtualbox
<giubiedo> io installo ci sentiamo dopo   installo assieme a windows,  anche se mi sono innamorato di mint
<giubiedo> sentite ma mint e ubuntu a voi non sembrano uguali??
<cristian_c> giubiedo, prova/installa tutte e due
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> giubiedo, beh, mint discende da ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma ora stiamo andando offtopic
<cristian_c> :P
<giubiedo> a pensavo il contrario
<giubiedo> che significa off topic
<cristian_c> !offtopic
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'offtopic'
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !off-topic
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'off-topic'
<cristian_c> !chat | giubiedo
<ubot-it> giubiedo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giubiedo> aaa mi state dicendo di cambiare chat  kk
<giubiedo> <ma voi con ubuntu cosa realizzate?
<cristian_c> giubiedo, nell'altra chat, per favore
<cristian_c> *canale
<cristian_c> qui soltanto supporto
<giubiedo> e come si và?
<cristian_c>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giubiedo> ci provo,  ma scusate che ci state a fare su sta chat  solo per il supporto?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> leggi il topic del chan
<cristian_c> !topic
<ubot-it> per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<giubiedo> allora torno poi per richiedere supporto
<LuisC1990> C'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi???
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | LuisC1990
<ubot-it> LuisC1990: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<LuisC1990> Salve, sono alle prime armi e alla prima installazione di Ubuntu (versione 12.04).  Dopo l'installazione ho cominciato la trafila della configurazione. Ho avuto un sacco di problemi. Sopratutto con Software Center e dopo l'aggiornamento. Non mi fa avviare Firefox, se ci provo mi compare "Profile Missing Your Firefox Profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inacessible"  Inoltre in alto a sinistra ho un segnale di divieto 
<LuisC1990> Per ulteriori informazioni sull'errore avviare il gestore pacchetti tramite il menù richiamabile con un clic del tasto destro del mouse, oppure dare il comando apt-get da terminale. Il messaggio di errore è: Errore: BrokenCount >0 Di solito questo significa che i pacchetti installati presentano delle dipendenze irrisolte."
<filippo> salve a tutti
<max> ciao
<cristian_c> LuisC1990, che cos'hai fatto dopo l'installazione?
<Guest2007> soliti problemi con ati...
<Guest2007> qualcuno per il supporto?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Guest
<ubot-it> Guest: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<LuisC1990> ciao ho avviato l'aggiornamento
<cristian_c> LuisC1990, e poi?
<LuisC1990> e ho anche aggiornato le lingue, poi ho installato java
<filippo> chi mi aiuta a configurare thunderbird con un account @istruzione.it?
<cristian_c> sempre da usc, giusto?
<cristian_c> filippo, istruzione.it?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> filippo, io avevo creato una guida su TB qualche settimana fa
<cristian_c> XD
<filippo> cristian_c, per una email @istruzione.it?
<LuisC1990> sono riuscita a scaricare vlc e 7zip, poi ha iniziato a dare problemi.
<cristian_c> filippo, qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> LuisC1990, sempre da usc
<cristian_c> ?
<LuisC1990> cristian_c, cosa vuol dire usc??
<mibofra> LuisC1990: penso parli dell'Ubuntu Software Center
<LuisC1990> si certo...non sono molto pratica della terminologia
<LuisC1990> cristian_c, si da usc, ho installato da terminale solo java
<cristian_c> LuisC1990, sudo apt-get install?
<filippo> cristian_c, sulla scheda "impostare account di posta" di TB dopo aver seguito le istruzioni di questa pagina www.trampi.istruzione.it/peassistenza/faq?id=7 non riesco ad andare avanti. non so che potre segnare, come anche non so che mettere nei campi SSL e Autenticazione
<cristian_c> LuisC1990, e comunque java si può installare anch'esso dal software center
<LuisC1990> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<cristian_c> fiieh, eh, li ho affrontati questi problemi
<cristian_c> li ho anche risolti
<cristian_c> LuisC1990, ok
<cristian_c> filippo, devo prendere la guida in .txt però, a memoria non la ricordo
<cristian_c> *rtf
<mibofra> filippo: thunderbird non prende in automatico le impostazioni del server mail AT istruzione.it?
<filippo> cristian_c, mi dici dove trovo la tua guida?
<cristian_c> filippo, aspetta un attimo
<cristian_c> ce l'ho io
<cristian_c> non l'ho messa online
<cristian_c> (ancora)
<filippo> cristian_c, se avessi il tempo di dargli un'occhiata e farmi sapere ti sarei grato
<cristian_c> Guida_thunderbird.txt
<mibofra> cristian_c: riassumimi che succede xD
<cristian_c> eccola
<cristian_c> XD
<filippo> cristian_c, sei molto simpatico :-P
<cristian_c> filippo, sei in Importazione guidata?
<cristian_c> la finestra
<filippo> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> spuntare 'Non importare nulla'
<filippo> ok, fatto
<cristian_c> 'Saltare questo passaggio ed usare un indirizzo esistente'
<cristian_c> nella schermata successiva
<filippo> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> finestra 'Impostazione account di posta'
<filippo> si?
<filippo> cristian_c, si?
<cristian_c> compilare i campi Nome, Indirizzo email e Password
<filippo> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> opzione Ricorda password da spuntare
<cristian_c> poi Continua
<filippo> cristian_c, ho anche messo pop3: pop.sidi.istruzione.it smtp: .sidi.istruzione.it ma non mi fa continuare
<cristian_c> asp
<filippo> asp
<cristian_c> filippo, ma che p successo?
<cristian_c> filippo, non le deve rilevare in modo automatico?
<cristian_c> senza che tu le scriva
<cristian_c> *è
<cristian_c> filippo, screenshot
<filippo> cristian_c, dovrebbe ma non credo che le abbia in elenco. il messaggio che mi ca è TB non riesce a rilevare le impostazioni per l'account di posta
<cristian_c> filippo, ok, si va avanti
<cristian_c> filippo, seleziona pop3
<filippo> si, ok, poi
<cristian_c> 'Configurazione manuale'
<cristian_c> filippo, a questo punto mi devi dire quale provider di connessione usi?
<filippo> cristian_c, una chiavetta tre
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> uhm, un attimo
<cristian_c> filippo, quale provider?
<filippo> cristian_c, aridaglie, h3g = tre ^_^
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> smtp.tre.it
<filippo> lol
<cristian_c> ?
<filippo> cristian_c, niente, il tasto "fatto" non me lo da
<cristian_c> filippo, e per la ricezione pop.sidi.istruzione.it
<cristian_c> asp
<filippo> asp
<cristian_c> filippo, screenshot
<cristian_c> filippo, stai facendo più domande contemporanemente, lol
<filippo> si, cristian_c scusa ma sono su un'altra stanza ^_^
<filippo> cristian_c, ecco lo screenshot imgur.com/azrhb02
<cristian_c> ok
<filippo> non considerare l'autenticazione "Password normale" per l'SMTP perché le ho provate tutte senza risultati
<cristian_c> filippo, devi cambiare ssl e autenticazione
<filippo> cristian_c, suggerimenti?
<cristian_c> filippo, sì
<filippo> cristian_c, dimmi pure perrché io non trovo lume
<cristian_c> Risolto. Ho messo smtp.tre.biz e la porta 25. Funziona sia con windows live mail che con thunderbird
<cristian_c> tra virgolette, che è una citazione
<cristian_c> altrimenti porta 587
<cristian_c> Server: 'smtp.tre.it'
<cristian_c> 'Nessuna' come 'SSL'
<cristian_c> 'Nessuna autenticazione' come 'Autenticazione'
<cristian_c> filippo, questo per quanto riguarda smtp
<filippo> cristian_c, fatto ma non mi da il tasto FATTO cliccabbile, mi resta in grigetto
<filippo> cristian_c, ma non c'è modo di escludere l'SMTP? a me non interessa inviare ma solo ricevere
<cristian_c> filippo, forse l'impostazione iniziale richiede entrambe le configurazioni
<cristian_c> filippo, comunque devi impostare la ricezione anche
<filippo> cristian_c, www.trampi.istruzione.it/peassistenza/faq?id=7 qui non da informazioni che io non riesco a seguire ma che tu magari riesci a leggere?
<cristian_c> filippo, ok
<cristian_c> filippo, che porta hai usato
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> screenshot
<cristian_c> ssl e autenticazione?
<filippo> cristian_c, porta: tutte e quattro le possibilità
<cristian_c> tipo?
<filippo> cristian_c, l'unica indicazione che c'è messa è per l'SMTP mettere la spunta su Autenticazione al server necessaria
<filippo> cristian_c, porte: Auto, 25, 587, 465
<filippo> cristian_c, guarda io passerei all'altro mio problema, questo è solo un modo per rendere più comoda la vita ad un'amico
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> filippo, comunque, porta 25
<Davide> Salve
<filippo> cristian_c, ok, ti ringrazio. lo terrò a mente perché credo che ci riproverò
<cristian_c> PORTA: 465
<cristian_c> ho sbagliato
<filippo> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> ho risbagliato
<cristian_c> vai, passa all'altra domanda
<Guest18289> Buonasera  posso avere un aiuto
<Guest18289> Io sono Davide
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest18289> Ho installato ubuntu  ci ho provato più volte
<Kyan`> ?
<filippo> cristian_c, ho un grosso problema con i driver wifi chi mi aiuta? 13.04 ubuntu remix 11
<Guest18289> Ma dopo l'installazione  si accende si vede anche il mouse e lo sfondo
<Guest18289> Ma nn cè nient 'altro
<Kyan`> Guest18289, su che pc lo stai montando?
<Kyan`> qual'è l'hardware?
<Guest18289> Nn ne sono molto sicuro
<Guest18289> È un portatile toschi a
<Guest18289> Ba
<filippo> ho un grosso problema con i driver wifi chi mi aiuta? 13.04 ubuntu remix 11
<Guest18289> La versione prima la 9. Qualcosa la usavo
<Kyan`> probabilmente unity scazza
<Kyan`> togli ubuntu e monta xubuntu
<cristian_c> filippo, ubuntu remix 11 non è ubuntu vero
<cristian_c> non è supportata in alcun modo
<cristian_c> Guest18289, mi sembra tu lo abbia già chiesto
<Guest18289> No
<Guest18289> È la prima volta
<filippo> cristian_c, si, ma non credo che i driver o la procedura per ottenerli sia diversa
<cristian_c> filippo, che scheda?
<cristian_c> Guest18289, sei sulla 13.04?
<filippo> dimmi come interrogare il terminale please
<filippo> cristian_c, dimmi come interrogare il terminale please
<Guest18289> Cristian in che senso
<cristian_c> filippo, lspci
<cristian_c> anzi, lspci -k
<cristian_c> oppure lshw -C network
<Guest18289> No sulla 12.
<cristian_c> Guest18289, apri un terminale con ctrl+alt+t
<cristian_c> dovrebbe fungere
<Guest18289> Non fa nulla
<Guest18289> Ho provato
<cristian_c> Guestuhm
<filippo> cristian_c, paste.ubuntu.com/6080280/
<filippo> cristian_c, ecco il risultato di lspci
<cristian_c> 10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<cristian_c> ah, ok, la solita scheda
<cristian_c> l'ho usata anch'io
<cristian_c> filippo, anzi, sto usando la stessa in questo momento
<cristian_c> sto scrivendo tramite la tua stessa wifi
<cristian_c> *mi sto collegando
<cristian_c> !broadcom | filippo
<cristian_c> filippo, installa i b43
<filippo> cristian_c, sto guardando la segnalazione
<cristian_c> meglio se sei collegato tramite ethernet durante l'operazione
<cristian_c> filippo, ?
<cristian_c> segnalazione
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Guest18289, devi scoprire che toshiba è?
<cristian_c> *.
<filippo> !broadcom
<cristian_c> filippo, ah, non esce la guida
<cristian_c> manca il bot
<cristian_c> ubot-it non c'è
<filippo> cristian_c, "!broadcom"
<cristian_c> filippo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Guest18289> Cristian  dici così perché può esser che nn lo supporti
<cristian_c> filippo, leggi questa e fai come ti ho detto
<Guest18289> Ha un centrìno
<cristian_c> Guest18289, ?
<cristian_c> il tuo pc non so se è scarso per unity o meno
<cristian_c> quindi serve il nome del pc
<filippo> ok, ho capito, sarebbe uscita automaticamente perché richiamata da te
<filippo> cristian_c, vuol dire che cerco tra i wiki
<cristian_c> filippo, ti ho dato il link
<cristian_c> 20:23:12 <cristian_c> filippo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> leggi la guida, filippo
<Guest18289> Toshiba satellite
<cristian_c> installa i b43 utilizzando connessione ethernet
<filippo> cristian_c, lol, lo avevi già lincato
<cristian_c> Guest18289, non basta ci sono vari modelli di satellite
<Guest18289> M 40 282
<cristian_c> più preciso
<cristian_c> Guest18289, ok, ma posso guardare dopo
<cristian_c> mi devo assentare
<Guest18289> Ok k
<Guest18289> Grazie mi ricollegherò
<Guest18289> Anche io
<Guest18289> Ti ringrazio
<darchangel> cristian_c: sera
<filippo> cristian_c, grazie
<jester-> sera
<darchangel> jester-: ciao
<jester-> aiò darchangel
<Guest28711> Crist c
<Guest28711> Ci sei? :)
<sq8ubuntu> come si installano i driver proprietari di una scheda wifi?
<jester-> sq8ubuntu: 99% non serovno
<jester-> sq8ubuntu: che scheda
<jester-> se brodcoma fai da driver aggiuntivi
<sq8ubuntu> ti spiego il problema: lo so che ubuntu 13.04 funziona benissimo ma ieri ho installato una versione backtrack 5 r3 e non mi vede la scheda : e' una fast ethernet pci realtek rtl8139 family
<jester-> sq8ubuntu:  ethernet = scheda cavo
<jester-> sq8ubuntu: e cin backtrack centriamo come coi cavoli a merenda
<sq8ubuntu> scusa intel pro wireless 200bg
<sq8ubuntu> ah sono super principiante
<jester-> sq8ubuntu: è una schda che va di serie
<jester-> sq8ubuntu: ma sti canale con bt non centra
<sq8ubuntu> lo so ma non riesco a trovare nessuno che puo' aiutarmi il forum di backtrack e' tutto in inglese
<sq8ubuntu> la scheda e' di serie su tohiba satellite di vecchia data
<jester-> sq8ubuntu: non so che dirti, non sappiamo come sia combianta bt, ma se installi aircrack fai ka stessa cosa e ti accorgi che le reti altrui non si cracccano facilemente
<jester-> installi aricrack su ubuntu
<sq8ubuntu> grazie ci provo subito
<sq8ubuntu> ciao
<Kyan`> jester-, fake
<Kyan`> le wep si aprono easy
<Kyan`> :D
<jester-> Kyan`: e chi usa ancora wep
<Kyan`> ci stanno ci stanno
<Kyan`> le wpa era uscito un metodo per farle come le wep
<Kyan`> ma non mi ci sono interessato piu' di tanto
<jester-> provaci
<Kyan`> non trovo materiale
<Kyan`> ho trovato solo roba su rainbowtables
<Kyan`> o wps
<spartacus_72> sera
<sq8ubuntu> come faccio a vedere se è tutto a posto con i driver installati
<jester-> sq8ubuntu: cioè?
<jester-> sq8ubuntu: i driver stanno nel kernel
<jester-> non c'è bisogno di installarli, se hw è compatibile funza altrimenti la diventa dura
<Fetentone> #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> sq8ubuntu: comunque se il pc è vecchio dubito che monti una wifi che vada in monitor mode
<jester-> quindi nada cracc
<alessandro_> salve
<alessandro_> a tutti
<alessandro_> mi aiutate a istallare ubunit tramite partizione
<mibofra> alessandro_, ma perché non un bel dvd xD '
<mibofra> ?
<mibofra> pennetta XD ?
<mibofra> perché dall'hd xD ?
<alessandro_> il pc non e mio e di mio cognato e lo devo fare
<alessandro_> cmq
<mibofra> alessandro_, quindi si suppone che hai ubuntu (live, il contenuto della iso su una partizione)
<mibofra> e vuoi installarla in un altra partizione
<alessandro_> io faccio le partizioni e poi dopo un po che avvio l'istallazione mi dice errore 5
<alessandro_> no
<alessandro_> io non ho istallato nnt
<alessandro_> ok
<mibofra> alessandro_, dico sei combinato così, giusto?
<alessandro_> voglio istallarlo tramite partizione ma dopo un po mi dice che ce un erroe  esso e errore 5
<mibofra> una partizione la live e le altre da installare
<alessandro_> io in live o il cd
<alessandro_> e basta
<mibofra> allora non ti spieghi
<mibofra> devi installare ubuntu nella partizione?
<mibofra> xD
<mibofra> alessandro_, cioè avvi dal dvd/cd per installare no?
<alessandro_> si e lo faccendo istalla ubunto prorio ora
<mibofra> spetta
<mibofra> non far così
<mibofra> passa da prova ubuntu
<mibofra> dovrebbe funger
<alessandro_> ok
<alessandro_> ho klikkato su prova ubuntu
<alessandro_> sta caricando
<alessandro_> ok avviato in prova
<alessandro_> ora cosa faccio
<mibofra> avviato?
<mibofra> clicca su installa ubuntu ecc
<alessandro_> in modalita prova si
<mibofra> ed installa normalmente
<alessandro_> la voce istalla ubuntu 11.10
<alessandro_> devo fare
<mibofra> alessandro_, lol e che cippa xD
<mibofra> ubuntu 11.10 è troppo vecchia xD
<mibofra> alessandro_, scarica la 12.04.03
<mibofra> che è lts
<mibofra> Long Term Support
<alessandro_> e non mela fa masterizare mi dice ( il file non è un file di immagine disco nero valido)
<mibofra> alessandro_, ma perché non provi un'altra cosa che non sia nero xD '
<mibofra> *?
<alessandro_> cosa
<alessandro_>  funziona con il mio pc personale che o win8 ma buono come programma
<mibofra> mah altro tool per masterizzar iso su win
<mibofra> ce ne son vari
<mibofra> basta chieder a google xD
<peppe78> ciao esiste un programma tipo wpa tester o modem pass che non sia aircrack per ubuntu 13.04
<alessandro_> ma se vado con la 13 direttamente
<mibofra> peppe78, non è il posto per parlarne xD
<mibofra> alessandro_, se riesci a masterizzar la 13.04 bene
<cristian_c> alessandro_, qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> peppe78, è comunque materia non affrontabile
<mibofra> cristian_c, lascia fare a me xD (leggi quello che disse jester- in -chat :P )
<cristian_c> qui in chan
<cristian_c> mibofra, cosa disse?
<alessandro_> intendo sempre masterizandola con un altro tool per windows
<mibofra> cristian_c, l'hai letto :P
<cristian_c> ya
<mibofra> alessandro_, trovato il tool ?
<alessandro_> si ora provo con questo si chiama cdurnerxp
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> alessandro_: ci sei?
<alessandro_> si mi da errori anche con quello
<alessandro_> tu sai come  si masteriza con kiddisk
<alessandro_> killdisk
<alessandro_> bhi maasterizza formattare
<mibofra> alessandro_: prova a riscaricar la iso
<alessandro_> lo gia fatto
<mibofra> alessandro_: intanto per darti errori ancora...
<mibofra> Prova su un altro pc
<mibofra> ti porti la iso con la chiavetta
<alessandro_> no va la chiavetta
<mibofra> Spe xD
<mibofra> Dico copi la iso nella chiavetta e te la porti su un altro pc per provare a masterizzarla...
<cristian_c> alessandro_, dai che se segui mibofra ce la fai
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-01
<paolo_> buonasera!
<paolo_> c' è qualcuno?
<Wonderfulheart> paolo_, Buonasera.
<paolo_> ho dei problemi per istallare ubuntu
<Wonderfulheart> Quale versione?
<paolo_> 14.04.01
<paolo_> credo sia l' ultima
<Wonderfulheart> Sì.
<Wonderfulheart> Dove trovi difficoltà?
<paolo_> ho un pc 32 bit e il mio pc me la scarica 64 bit e non installa o almeno credo sia questo il problema
<Wonderfulheart> Devi scaricare e installare la versione a 32 bit.
<paolo_> si io ho scaricato la versione 32 bit dal sito di ubuntu italia
<Wonderfulheart> Bene.
<paolo_> ma arrivato a fine istallazione mi da errore
<Wonderfulheart> Quindi hai già una 32 bit. Giusto?
<paolo_> si
<Wonderfulheart> Qual'è l'errore?
<paolo_> io non lo so ma un amico che dovrebbe avermi letto quale sarebbe l'errore dice che il mio pc invece di scaricare il 32 bit ha scaricato il 64 nonostante io avessi selezionato il 32
<krabador> paolo_, http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Wonderfulheart> Che nome ha la iso che hai scaricato? Il nome del file.
<krabador> !usbwin | paolo_
<ubot-it> paolo_: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | paolo_
<ubot-it> paolo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> ma se il pc ha 1gb ram o meno ,e scheda video vecchia, xubuntu, o meglio lubuntu
<paolo_> il pc ha 4 gb ram
<paolo_> è abbastanza recente e ha un anno di vita
<krabador> allora 64 bit non avrebbe mai dato problemi
<paolo_> almeno l ho preso unno fa
<krabador> che cpu c'è ?
<paolo_> celeron
<krabador> modello ?
<paolo_> mi pare b820
<paolo_> possibile?
<krabador> puoi verificare il "mi pare" ?
<paolo_> si b820
<krabador> allora 64 bit va benissimo
<krabador> 64bit  http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<krabador> 32bit  http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<paolo_> quale dei due?
<krabador> la cpu è a 64bit, puoi mettere 64bit o 32bit .
<paolo_> come dovrebbe funzionare l istallazione? io avevo provato a scompattare il file e poi far partire wibi, va bene?
<krabador> no
<krabador> fa una pendrive , o un dvd, seguendo i 2 link di prima
<krabador> !usbwin | paolo_
<ubot-it> paolo_: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | paolo_
<ubot-it> paolo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> poi segui
<krabador> !installazione | pa
<ubot-it> pa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !installazione | paolo_
<ubot-it> paolo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<paolo_> non ci sto capendo piu nulla
<krabador> paolo_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FGrafica#Preparativi
<paolo_> comunque io ho gia windos ma volevo il doppio sistema operativo
<krabador> paolo_, se segui la guida di installazione, puoi installare ubuntu in modo che ti venga chiesto all'avvio del pc cosa caricare
<krabador> verifica se hai uefi, nel pc, in quel caso l'installazione ha delle accortezze maggiori per essere eseguita
<krabador> !uefi | paolo_
<ubot-it> paolo_: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<paolo_> come faccio a vedere se ho uefi?
<krabador> paolo_, entrando nel bios
<krabador> paolo_, vedendo sul manuale del notebook, che trovi anche sul sito del produttore, nella voce supporto
<krabador> hai win8?
<paolo_> no win7
<krabador> con win8 quasi scontatamente si ha uefi
<paolo_> il pc è questo che sto usando
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<marco1460> sto scaricando ubuntu 12,4 ma quando lo vado a masterizzare no basta il cd e no riesco a masterizzarlo su dvd , io ho windos xp e nero 7.0
<marco1460> il file è un . iso
<akis24> marco1460: serve un dvd oppure una chiavetta usb
<akis24> marco1460: se hai nero avrai la voce masterizza immagine iso
<marco1460> ok ho messo un dvd-rw ma dice che non lo vuole
<glpiana> marco1460, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso guarda la sezione relativa a windows
<marco1460> si ho nero.7 lo devo istallare su un altro pc che eun centrino m
<marco1460> e non ha nessun sitema operativo
<akis24> marco1460: dai un occhiata al link che ti ha postato glpiana
<glpiana> marco1460, leggo sulla guida che ti ho indicato: Scaricare ed installare il programma Infrarecorder reperibile a questo indirizzo;
<marco1460> ok ci provo grazie
<tonino> buon giorno
<glpiana> !ciao | tonino
<ubot-it> tonino: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<tonino> ho un problema con il mio so ubuntu; mi succede  abbastanza spesso che mi si blocchi completamente la schermata e quando questo accade non posso ne usare la tastiera ne il mouse
<glpiana> tonino, che sistema usi? versione, interfaccia grafica e architettura
<marco1460_> ho provato con altro programma ma mi dice che 756mb non lo puo masterizzare
<glpiana> marco1460_, conc he programma?
<tonino> io ho il 14.04
<marco1460_> free esy cd dvd
<tonino> quello che si scarica dalla schermata principale di ubuntu
<glpiana> marco1460_, qual è il motivo per cui non usi il programma consigliato?
<glpiana> tonino, il sistema è aggiornato?
<tonino> si lo ho aggiornato all'istallazione cioè ieri
<glpiana> tonino, che scheda video monta il tuo pc?
<tonino> premetto che con win mi dava dei problemi ma mi si riavviava con la diciture il driver video è stato prontamnte ripristinato
<marco1460_> mi sembra di averlo fatto , comu que per cortesia ridalmmi il suo link , ora riavvio il computer riprovo poi ti dico ,grazie
<glpiana> marco1460_, il rpogramma consigliato si chiama infrarecorder
<glpiana> !installazione | marco1460_
<ubot-it> marco1460_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<il_Torchio> d
<il_Torchio> ragazzi buongiorno
<il_Torchio> ho un serio problema collegato all'aggiornamento di sistema dell'ultima versione di ubuntu, una volta terminata il computer non resce ad avviarsi... c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi????
<il_Torchio> mi sto connettendo da un mio vecchio computer fisso... e ho qui con me il computer portatile che necessita di intervento
<glpiana> il_Torchio, grub parte?
<il_Torchio> si
<il_Torchio> ho accesso al system recovery
<il_Torchio> posso aprire una shell di root
<il_Torchio> e ho connesso il computer alla rete tramite il cavo
<il_Torchio> glpiana, per prima cosa ti comunico che quamndo tento di riavviare premendo simultaneamente ctrl+alt+canc la schermata si blocca facendo comparire la scritta:
<il_Torchio> wait-for-state stop/waiting
<glpiana> il_Torchio, sarà qualche servizio impallato
<il_Torchio> e il processosembra bloccato!!!!
<il_Torchio> può darsi
<glpiana> il_Torchio, arriva la menu di recovery e nell'elenco scegli la voce relativa a dpkg
<glpiana> il_Torchio, lascialo lavorare e dimmi se fa qualcosa e se da eerori
<glpiana> *errori
<il_Torchio> qualche secondo e sarai servito
<il_Torchio> allora glpiana inizialmente sono tiuscito a leggere e a trascrivere la prima riga (di due) che recitava rm: impossibile rimuovere "var/lib/apt/listspartial/* una lunga serie di no candidate ver per una serie di pacchetti, e poi una domanda: Avviare l'avanzamento di versione? 6 nuovi pacchetti stanno per essere installati... continuo sN s
<glpiana> il_Torchio, il sì l'hai dato tu ho l'ha fatto in automatico?
<il_Torchio> l'ho dato io
<glpiana> il_Torchio, ok, vediamo come si comporta
<glpiana> il_Torchio, tu avevi fatto l'avanzamento?
<il_Torchio> impossibile risolvere "archive.ubuntu.com", Ripristino dello stato originale del sistema ecc...completato premere invio
<glpiana> il_Torchio, ok, sembra messo maluccio. hai una live con la stessa architettura (32 o 64 bit) del sistema installato?
<il_Torchio> sono ritornato alla schermata iniziale del menù di ripristino del sistema
<il_Torchio> si ce l'ho glpiana
<glpiana> il_Torchio, anzi, prima proviamo una cosa. dal menu scegli terminale di root con connessione internet
<il_Torchio> glpiana, scelgo root manopn è espressamente detto che sia configurata una conndessione ad internet
<il_Torchio> ci sono
<glpiana> il_Torchio, controlliamo che sia collegato. scrivi: ping -c3 www.google.it
<il_Torchio> glpiana, ping: unkhnown host www.google.it
<il_Torchio> mi sa di no
<glpiana> il_Torchio, è collegato via cavo?
<il_Torchio> esatto
<glpiana> il_Torchio, a un router?
<il_Torchio> credo si si
<il_Torchio> anzi ne sono certo
<glpiana> il_Torchio, prova a scrivere: dhclient
<glpiana> il_Torchio, se ti da connessione andiamo avanti da qui, se no proviamo da live
<il_Torchio> non compare scritto niente
<glpiana> il_Torchio, ti ha ridato il prompt?
<il_Torchio> proprio niente
<glpiana> il_Torchio, aspetta che almeno ridia il prompt
<il_Torchio> hai detto dhclient???
<glpiana> sì
<il_Torchio> o meglio scritto
<il_Torchio> niente di nuovo, come prima
<glpiana> il_Torchio, va bene, quando ti ridà il prompt scrivi: exit
<il_Torchio> fatto
<glpiana> quinid riavvia il sistema con la live inserita e avvia quella
<il_Torchio> c'è una sezione network...
<il_Torchio> comunque vada per la live
<glpiana> il_Torchio, titolo preciso?
<il_Torchio> network
<glpiana> il_Torchio, prova a selezionarla e raccontami
<il_Torchio> Primo: Continuando il filesystem verrà nuocamente montato  lettura/scrittura e verranno montati tutti gli altri filesystem presenti in /etc/fstab.
<glpiana> ok
<il_Torchio> la scritta che è comparsa in seguito non sono riuscito a leggerla completamente ma mi pareva ci fosse scritta couldn't watch ...
<il_Torchio> controllo lo stato della rete da root
<glpiana> sì
<il_Torchio> la rete sembra essreci
<glpiana> il_Torchio, bene. scrivi: dpkg --configure -a
<il_Torchio> il comando ping ecc... da te consiliatomi ha rilevato qualcosa
<il_Torchio> dpkg --configure -a eseguito
<il_Torchio> do l'update?
<glpiana> il_Torchio, ci ha messo almeno un pochino o ha ridato immediatamente il prompt?
<il_Torchio> hadato quasi instantaneamente il prompt
<glpiana> il_Torchio, scrivi: apt-get update
<il_Torchio> glpiana scusami ma devo assentarmi unpoco... grazie comunque per ora
<glpiana> ok
<marco1460> rigrazio chi mi ha aiutato a masterizzare l immagine iso , ora ho un altro problema , io lo volevo installare su un pc centrino m dove avevo già installato l 11,20 se ricordo bene e mi dava qualche errore  ma ora non riesco più installarlo causa un incidente che ha rovinato il cd ma non riesco a trovarlo
<ExPBoy> 11.20 maI ESISTITA
<ExPBoy> ops
<marco1460> la versione 11
<ExPBoy> !installazioen
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installazioen'
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<marco1460_> dove posso scaricare una versione completa e in italiano che vada su u acer centrino m ? grazie
<marco1460_> la verione 12.4 non viene installata e neppure la 14
<ExPBoy> marco1460_, prova con versioni più leggere tipo lubuntu
<marco1460_> ok
<marco1460_> la vesione 10 e 11 girava ma non era in ilaiano e aveva problemi in alto a destra cera come un divieto di acesso
<marco1460_> per questo cerco di trovare un altra versione mi serve per visualizzare immagini .log
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ivan_> salve
<ivan_> volevo un informazione visto che i siti di video chat che usano abobe non vanno molto d accordo con le cam usando wine posso installare un programma per winz? quale many cam ecc...?
<jester-> ivan_: sempre che si sia alternativa linux
<marco1460_> io ho u problema su un vidorecorder di video sorveglianza a cui hanno perso il programma di videolettura  e dopo ricerche con ubuntu dice che si vedono con un programma integrato
<jester-> marco1460_: spiega meglio
<ivan_> scusami jester non ho capito , purtroppo non posso usare winz la mia macchina a solo 1  gb di ram e voglio fare tutto con xubuntu, perche e un so che mi e sempre piaciuto
<Aleks_> ciao, mi spiegatela differenza tra fat16, 32 e NTFS? sto formattando una usb da 8gb dove voglio monatre una live,
<ivan_> aleks la differenza sta piu che altro nella compatibilita'
<jester-> ivan_: non ti rimane che provare con wine se non c'è alternativa linux a many cam
<Aleks_> per avere maggiore compatibilità faccio ntfs quindi?
<ivan_> grazie jester
<jester-> Aleks_: sono due tipi di filesystem differenti
<Aleks_> ecco, come formatto la mia chiave usb?
<Aleks_> dv montarci la live di ubuntu
<jester-> fat è bello vecchio e limitato, indicato per sd
<Aleks_> ok faccio ntfs
<jester-> Aleks_: per la live serve fat32
<ivan_> aleks che programma usi per montare  la pen drive bootable dal file .iso?
<Aleks_> aah okok grazie
<Aleks_> non lo so ancora sto seguendo un wiki
<Aleks_> "creazione disco di avvio usb"
<ivan_> io ti vconsiglio un programmino che non devi nemmeno installare molto  carino
<ivan_> e funzionale
<marco1460_> il file che vedo nel suo hardisk che leggo solo su ubuntu il file è un . log e lo leggo col editor ma dovrei vedere le immagini e non vedo ulla
<Aleks_> quale?
<ExPBoy> marco1460_, credo che non centri nulla con il supporto di ubuntu il tuo problema
<jester-> !usbwin | Aleks_
<ubot-it> Aleks_: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Aleks_> grazie ragazzi, ma volevo farlo da ubuntu e con il cd
<ivan_> io anche uso  quello akis e molto buono e non necessita di installazione
<marco1460_> allora non mi spiego perchè i dati sul hardisk li leggo solo su ubuntu ne su xp ne su w7 on mi puoi aiutare , comunque ti ringrazio delle informazioni
<ivan_> scusa aleks  se devi farlo su cd non devi formattare il cd ntf o fat
<ivan_> ci prendi in giro?
<ivan_> il cd e gia formattato
<Aleks_> ho un cd con ubuntu, voglio inficcare la live su un usb
<Aleks_> e voglio farlo su ubuntu
<Aleks_> ecco
<ExPBoy> ?
<glpiana> Aleks_, dovresti estrarre la isso dal cd, anzitutto. e poi metterla sulla usb
<glpiana> *iso
<ivan_> ma la scarica con trasmission fa prima
<ExPBoy> Aleks_, non fai prima a scaricarti l'iso e masterizzare su chiavetta?
<ivan_> e poi la monta su cd
<glpiana> ivan_, vero
<ivan_> e be fa prima
<glpiana> a parte la parte "la monta su cd"
<ivan_> aleks ma sai che cose un file . iso?
<ivan_> e un immaggine
<ivan_> noon una foto è
<Aleks_> si, ma ce lho sull'altro pc e mi urta
<Aleks_> accenderlo
<Aleks_> porca eva nn so formattare unachiave usb da terminale T____T
<glpiana> ivan_, Aleks_ , per cortesia, continuate questa amena conversazione in privato o su #ubuntu-it-chat . questo canale è dedicato al supporto
<ivan_> scusi
<ivan_> aleks ti guido io in pvt
<ivan_> o sul canale chat
<Aleks_> okok, ho capito accendo l'altro pc, so farlo, grazie :)
<marco1460_> ubuntu 11.10  perchè ha in alto a destra il simpolo di divieto di transito ? come posso ovviare a pquesto problema ?
<glpiana> marco1460_, quel segnale è docuto a problemi con il gestore aggironamenti, cosa normale visto che non è più supporttata
<Fabrizio_> buongiorno a tutti.
<marco1460_> se ho capito bene non ci sono aggiorameti e posso adoperarlo lo stesso ok il pc è un celeron m  la versione 12 non va su la 14 neppure , installo  lubuntu o ubuntu gnome mi consigli questo ?
<glpiana> marco1460_, puoi optare per lubuntu 12.04. la provi da live e vedi se gira
<marco1460_> ok molte grazie
<Fabrizio_> Problema con ubuntu server 14.04. IL PC è dietro ad un firewall e non riesco a scaricare la posta. Chi mi può aiutare?
<jester-> Fabrizio_: sistema il firewall, non è problema di ubuntu
<Fabrizio_> in che senso?
<jester-> Fabrizio_: nel senso che il firewall blocca
<glpiana> Fabrizio_, che il blocco è dovuto alle restrizioni del firewall
<Fabrizio_> quindi devo aprire le porte sul firewall?
<glpiana> Fabrizio_, sì
<jester-> Fabrizio_: logico e reindirizzarle su ip della eth del pc interessato
<Fabrizio_> glpiana, ok. appena ho l'accesso, provo a verificare le impostazioni. Il reindirizzamentoi non credo di poterlo fare.
<Aleks1> ragazzi che spacchio è la persistenza?
<Aleks1> a quanto la imposto per la live?
<Fabrizio_> E' una configurazione un pò complessa per me :)
<Aleks1> T_T
<glpiana> Aleks1, stai seguendo questa guida? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb
<Aleks1> alleluja nn avevo trovato una guida decente da cd
<Aleks1> thx
<jester-> !iso | Aleks1 naltra
<ubot-it> Aleks1 naltra: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Aleks1> nono fatto :) no xk, siccome avevo l'iso su win e il cd originale, trovando giudo solo x l iso ho acceso il pc di cacca di win :D
<jester-> !italiano | Aleks1
<ubot-it> Aleks1: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<Aleks1> ma ragazzi, c'è un casino di documentazione, ma non c'è un indice globale? se c'è io lo cerco da un po, ma non lo trovo proprio
<ExPBoy> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<ExPBoy> wccolo
<Aleks1> una sorta di questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema ma con tutta la documentazione
<ExPBoy> *e
<jester-> c'è una ricerca
<Aleks1> io nn saprei cosa cercare, vedo, m'intrippo e leggo
<Aleks1> okok, trovato l'indice degli indici, sono stupido
<Aleks1> ciao ragazzi, buona giornata
<pindol> ciao a tutti
<pindol> ho provato ad installare i programmi per vedere mamma rai (http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4521667&mobile=off) ma non ha funzionato.Ogni volta che apro la pagina della rai una finestra mi avverte (Plz check your settings about mms player path) e poi un'altra mi dice ( Unable to set extensions.raismth.smth-player-path ) che faccio?
<ExPBoy> accendi la tv?
<pindol> ExPBoy,  non la possiedo!!
<ExPBoy> pindol, credo che non sia possibile con ubuntu vedere la rai
<pindol> ExPBoy, cosi drastico?
<ExPBoy> pindol, che vuoi che ti dica ... da quel che ne so
<glpiana> pindol, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat che ti passo un link
<pindol> glpiana, ok
<avalond> salve a tutti
<avalond> posso chiedere un aiutino ?
<glpiana> !chiedi | avalond
<ubot-it> avalond: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<avalond> si scusate avete ragione è che non sono molto pratico
<avalond> la domanda è semplice: se uno si dimentica sia la passwd utente che quella di root che fa ? pialla tutto e reinstalla perdendo tutti i dati ?
<glpiana> avalond, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<avalond> già guardato ma non mi pare funzioni
<glpiana> avalond, funziona, funziona
<avalond> mi è stato dato un pc da un amico con ubuntu 11.10 se non erro ma avviato in ripristino quando vado su root vuole la passwd per procedere e io non ce l'ho
<avalond> oltretutto anche se premo qualsiasi tasto non scrive nulla
<glpiana> avalond, normale che non ti mostri quello che scrivi durante la digitazione della password
<avalond> chiede o passwd o ctrl+d per procedere
<glpiana> avalond, ha il disco andato. reinstalla che è meglio
<avalond> ok quindi dati perduti ?
<glpiana> avalond, non necessariamente. quelli potresti provare a recuperarli da live
<avalond> giusto, ma live bypassa la passwd utente ???
<glpiana> avalond, se il disco non è criptato, da live puoi vedere i dati
<avalond> e se è criptato ?
<glpiana> avalond, da live puoi anche provare un ripristino o un aggiornamento del sistema
<glpiana> avalond, se è criptato no. se no, che criptazione sarebbe :D
<avalond> sì sì mi pare ovvio, ma intendevo soluzioni in quel caso ?
<glpiana> avalond, conoscendo la password di criptazione?
<avalond> eh io non conosco nulla ahimè , mi hanno chiesto questo aiuto ma io di ubuntu capisco ahimè poco
<glpiana> avalond, anzitutto, è davvero criptato o no?
<avalond> la verità è che non ne ho idea , da cosa si capisce ?
<glpiana> avalond, seconda cosa, da recovery potresti provare a dare ctrl+d per vedere se riesce a procedere un pochino il boot
<glpiana> avalond, chiedi a chi ti ha dato il pc. è una scelta in fase di installazione la criptazione (una scelta malsana imho)
<avalond> ti spiego la questione, se io avvio lui va tranquillo solo che le cartelle risultano vuote , in compenso al riavvio mi ha chiesto la passwd , così ho pensato risultassero vuote perchè protette
<avalond> pensiero assurdo ?
<avalond> oltretutto come si capisce se un disco è criptato ?
<Radedo> ciao
<glpiana> !ciao | Radedo
<ubot-it> Radedo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Radedo> dopo aver digitato apt-get update mi esce :
<Radedo> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<glpiana> Radedo, da utente?
<Radedo> cosa fare?
<Radedo> si
<glpiana> Radedo, senza sudo davanti al comando?
<Radedo> con sudo
<glpiana> Radedo, hai un altro gestore aperto?
<Radedo> ieri volevo installare dropbox ma non ha finito l'installazione in software center
<Radedo> ho pensato sia per quello
<glpiana> Radedo, hai lasciato il pc acceso da allora o l'hai spento?
<Radedo> spento
<glpiana> Radedo, nel terminale: ps aux | grep dpkg
<glpiana> !paste | Radedo
<ubot-it> Radedo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Radedo> senza sudo?
<glpiana> senza sudo
<Radedo> ok
<Radedo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8205222/
<posta> glpiana, problemino. Ubintu server dietro wingate. non scarica nessun programma da ubuntu software Center. Che faccio?
<glpiana> Radedo, proviamo a sbloccarlo: sudo kill -9 5808 2240
<glpiana> Radedo, poi ridai ps aux | grep dpkg
<Radedo> ok
<Radedo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8205272/
<Aleks1> vorrei supporto per la pagina wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot;  vorrei quindi usare chroot per accedere al sistema ubuntu montato sulla mia chiave usb senza perdere l'accesso al sistema di partenza, ma ho un problema: nella guida vengono dati dei comandi per montare "il resto dei dispositivi" (punto 3), ma ho errore, in effetti le directory dei comandi non esistono e non so quale dire
<Aleks1> ctory montare e quali no, help pls
<glpiana> Radedo_, ps aux | grep dpkg
<glpiana> posta, dai sudo apt-get update in un terminale e posta l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | posta
<ubot-it> posta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<posta> ok. grazie
<glpiana> Aleks1, quali directory non ci sono?
<jester-> punto 3 di cosa
<Aleks1> jester clicca sul link, al punto tre
<Radedo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8205287/
<glpiana> Radedo_, scusa, ho preso i numeri sbagliati :D
<Aleks1> non ci sono la /dev, la /proc, la /sys di /mnt
<glpiana> Radedo_, sudo kill -9 2136 2138
<jester-> Aleks1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot?highlight=%28chroot%29
<glpiana> Aleks1, fai una bella cosa, invece di raccontare la cosa come un aneddoto da bar, dai i comandi nel temrinale e copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Aleks1
<ubot-it> Aleks1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Radedo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8205299/
<Aleks1> glpiana è lo stesso che ti ho linkato io, mancano directory
<Aleks1> o meglio, probabilmente hanno un nome diverso
<glpiana> Aleks1, e dacci gli output di sti comandi che dai nel temrinale!
<glpiana> Radedo_, ancora ps aux | grep dpkg
<Radedo_> sudo kill -9 2136 2138 non viene niente
<glpiana> Radedo_, ancora ps aux | grep dpkg
<Aleks1> intanto controllo con fdisk -l dov'è la chiavetta, riscontrato che è su /dev/sdb1 do al terminale "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<Aleks1> a questo punto sono già al terzo punto del wiki
<Aleks1> e nn trovo le cartelle
<Radedo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8205312/
<glpiana> Aleks1, cos'è che mandi?
<glpiana> !image | Aleks1
<ubot-it> Aleks1: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Aleks1> lo screen
<Aleks1> okok
<posta> glpiana,  ti rompo appena hai finito con Aleks1. Così segui 1 alla volta :)
<jester-> Aleks1: forse non è sdb1
<glpiana> Radedo_, oki, ora: dpkg -l | grep dropbox
<jester-> o le cartelle le troverebbe
<glpiana> posta, parla
<posta> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8205309/
<jester-> carta canta
<Aleks1> http://i.imgur.com/XiXwEpw.png?1
<Aleks1> è sdb1 ragazzi non sono scemo, almeno non dovrei esserlo, cioè, con sdb1 lho formattata la chiavetta
<Radedo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8205345/
<glpiana> posta, dal browseer la apri sta pagina: http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/
<jester-> Aleks1: ma è una live non sistema installato
<glpiana> Aleks1, e vabbè, ma quella è una live
<jester-> per forza non trova
<glpiana> Aleks1, perchè vuoi fare chroot su una live?
<pluto> buon di a tutti
<Aleks1> mmh quindi sono un cretino?
<Aleks1> T__T
<pluto> una domandina facile facile
<glpiana> Radedo_, sudo apt-get purge nautilus-dropbox
<Aleks1> scusate, questa è la descrizione breve di chroot: Chroot: accedere ad un sistema da un secondo sistema installato in dual boot o in modalità live
<pluto> dato un postfix funzionante come faccio a creare in automaticaìo la cartella spam e filtrare tutti i messaggi spam nella suddetta cartella lato server?
<glpiana> !chat | pluto
<ubot-it> pluto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> Aleks1: sei forviante parli di sistema intallato
<Aleks1> o in modalità live
<glpiana> Aleks1, ok, e la domanda è: perchè vuoi fare chroot su live?
<Radedo_> Downloading Dropbox...
<Aleks1> perchè voglio avere contemporaneamente questo ubuntu e la live partita, non si fa cn chroot?
<glpiana> non su una live Aleks1
<Aleks1> e perchè nella descrizione breve parla di live?
<jester-> Aleks1: ti pare i bind che cerchi di montare ci siano nella live? e che cazzo ci fai in chroot nella live
<glpiana> Aleks1, chroot si fa per mettere mano a un sistema che ha problemi, per esempio. che senso ha farlo su una live?
<glpiana> Aleks1, magari non è scritto benissimo, ma intende che puoi accedere a un sistema tramite chroot o da un secondo sistema installato oppure da una live
<jester-> Aleks1: si parla di live nel senso che usandola si va in chroot su un os installato per appunto fare operazioni, non il contrario
<Aleks1> cioè, quindi io da una live posso montare il sistema sul pc quindi?
<glpiana> Aleks1, no, da una live puoi fare chroot su un sistema installato
<jester-> Aleks1: a quale pro ?
<jester-> Aleks1: sarebbe come pretendere di usare il coltellino svizzero dalla vite che cerchi di stringere
<jester-> la vite che gira il coltellino
<Aleks1> aaah non avevo capito, quindi live->sistema e non il contrario, okok
<jester-> ti pare logico?
<Aleks1> nulla ragazzi, sto testando cosa posso fare e cosa no
<Aleks1> siccome ho una live con persistenza, se ho capito bene cos'è, volevo vedere un file prova che avevo lasciato nella home e volevo vederlo senza riavviare il pc
<jester-> Aleks1: si ma fai perdere tempo e intasi, il canale non è una class per niubbi
<posta> glpiana, si che apro la pagina web. Ho inserito nel browser l'indirizzo del proxy e anche in Xchat  :)
<krabador> Aleks1, ogni tanto controlli se quello che tocchi diventi oro?
<glpiana> posta, proxy?
<glpiana> posta, se sei dietro a un proxy è normale che apt non vada
<posta> non c'è verso di farlo andare? il PC collegato ad internet monta wingate
<glpiana> posta, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/Apt?action=show&redirect=AmministrazioneSistema%2FApt#Impostare_un_proxy_per_il_download_dei_pacchetti
<posta> già fatto
<posta> ho installato correttamente Xchat e altre cosette. Smpre col PC collegato in questo modo ma da terminale.
<glpiana> posta, puoi descrivere cosa hai fatto per apt?
<posta> posto il file apt.conf
<posta> questa non la capisco. Questa mattina si deve essere aggiornato e ora il file apt.conf è vuoto.
<posta> glpiana, adesso fa gli aggiornamenti. Come mai si è cancellato il file apt.conf dopo gli aggiornamenti che ha fatto?
<jester-> posta: non si cancella nulla aggiornando
<NI-NO> salve!
<glpiana> posta, la mia risposta tecnica alla tua domanda è: "boh?"
<posta> :)
<jester-> di solito è il tipo che sta fra la tastiera e la sedia a fare canni
<jester-> danni*
<posta> :) sicuramente.
<glpiana> Aleks1, e per vedere un file sulla pennetta vuoi fare chroot?
<NI-NO> ho un problema c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | NI-NO
<ubot-it> NI-NO: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> posta: sicuro di non aver aperto un file vuoto?
<NI-NO> ok grazie, praticamente da sta mattina ubuntu 14.04 non si avvia più neanche in modalità provvisoria
<glpiana> NI-NO, in seguito a cosa?
<posta> abbastanza. Prima non faceva gli aggiornamenti e dopo che ho inserito Acquire::http::proxy "http://10.1.3.1:8080/"; tutto va.
<NI-NO> in seguito a nulla e questo il problema
<NI-NO> ieri l'ho spento normalmente
<glpiana> NI-NO, e oggi non si accende
<glpiana> NI-NO, arrivi a grub però
<posta> jester-, però non scarica i programmi.
<NI-NO> a mio parere potrebbe essere un problema di driver video, perche è probabile che il sistema parta ma lo schermo resta nero
<jester-> posta: hai messo la sringa e salvato?
<jester-> stringa
<glpiana> NI-NO, hai fatto aggiornamenti ieri?
<posta> jester-, si.
<NI-NO> non credo, non ricordo
<jester-> posta: stringa giusta?
<jester-> posta: lsb_release -r
<glpiana> NI-NO, vedi il menu di grub?
<Guest67697> domanda veloce: se metto un hd (con ubuntu) in slave e questo viene visto sul bios e sulla lista hardware ma non compare mai in esplora risorse cosa vuol dire ???
<posta> jester-, uso direttamente ubuntu software center dalla grafica
<glpiana> Guest67697, esplora risorse di windows?
<Guest67697> già
<NI-NO> ho provato qualche opzione tipo la modalita provvisoria, riparare file danneggiati ma niente
<glpiana> Guest67697, il disco ha solo linux?
<jester-> posta: lsb_release -r
<Guest67697> sul disco in questione c'è ubuntu
<glpiana> NI-NO, ma niente nel senso che si ferma il caricamento o che non visualizzi mai nulla dopo grub?
<posta> jester-, 14.04
<glpiana> Guest67697, windows non può leggere il filesystem di ubuntu e quindi non ti mostra nulla in esplora risorse. ma non ti pare un po' off topic?
<jester-> posta: sudo apt-get update
<NI-NO> la riparazione dei file la fà, ma quando provo a farlo partire anche in provvisoria si interrompe si, mi rimane la schermata nera con il tratto
<Guest67697> eh no perchè in effetti il problema è con ubuntu , almeno così mi pare
<NI-NO> ho anche aspettato un bel po ma niente
<posta> jester- funziona
<glpiana> Guest67697, non mi pare che esplora risorse sia un programma di ubuntu e nemmeno il fatto che windows non ne riconosca il filesystem
<jester-> posta: quindi?
<Guest67697> quindi per mettere un hd con ubuntu in slave e leggerne i dati serve un pc con ubuntu come SO ?
<posta> jester-,quindi fa update, ma non installa nulla dal desktop di ubuntu
<glpiana> Guest67697, non necessariamente. se non erro ci sono dei programmi di windows che leggono ext3 ed ext4, ma ripeto che non c'entra nulla con questo canale
<jester-> posta: cosa vorresti installare, se fa update scarica anche
<glpiana> !chat | Guest67697
<ubot-it> Guest67697: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest67697> capito, mi defilo , grazie di tutto
<posta> jester, ho provato qualsiasi cosa. Ora stavo provando a scaricare la IDE di arduino
<jester-> posta: cosa hai provato a installare da terminale?
<jester-> nome pacchetto?
<posta> jester-, è quello che non conosco :)
<jester-> posta: vuoi che te la dia ma non sai quele tipa sia dispsota?
<jester-> dispsota+
<jester-> posta: sudo apt-get install arduino
<posta> no. Dal software center del desktop, ho cercato arduino e poi ho cliccato su installa. Ma non va. Ora provo via terminale.
<jester-> posta: sudo apt-get install arduino
<posta> jester-, ora funziona anche dal desktop ma è lentissimo. Forse è la mia banda
<jester-> posta: il proxy pure rallenta
<posta> Lo so. Volevo mettere questo PC con ubuntu server a fare da proxy e da server di posta interno. Ma devo studiare come configurarlo.
<jester-> posta: se non andare a porni che sul server proxy ti vedono pure il colore delle mutande, se le porti
<posta> jester-, Che vuoi dire?
<jester-> posta: se il proxy è tuo va bene se non tuo sul esrver proxy sei tracciato
<posta> il proxy è aziendale.
<posta> ma lo gestisco io. (quello attuale è su XP
<jester-> nelle uni usano il proxy a proposito, se vai di p2p di segano
<posta> qui il discorso è diverso. 1 PC con winXP ha 2 schede di rete
<posta> 1 collegata ad un router e una collegata alla rete aziendale
<posta> solo gli indirizzi IP designati passano su internet
<posta> Però è tutto su sistema XP 32 bit
<posta> Io volevo sostituirlo con questo.
<jester-> posta: il principio è lo stesso
<jester-> posta: solo che con linux fai le conf a manina
<posta> ancora meglio.
<posta> Sono nato col DOS io. non con le finestre
<jester-> vai di iptables e relative palle varie
<posta> squid non va bene?
<jester-> posta: i nostri antenati stavano nelle caverne nè
<posta> :) il primo computer che ho usato era un commodore 64 nel lontano 1983
<jester-> posta: il the best sysadim qui dentro è il nostro remix_tj
<jester-> lui sa quello che è meglio e non
<remix_tj> posta: squid va bene per filtrare i contenuti, anche. oppure richiedere user e password per navigare
<posta> pefettto allora
<remix_tj> ma diciamo che è un proxy per il web, in genere non ci si fa passare sopra altro tipo di traffico
<posta> io vorrei mettere su un proxy per il web e un server di posta
<posta> tutto li.
<posta> Il PC non deve fare altro
<posta> me lo consigli ubuntu server 14.04?
<Radedo_> Downloading Dropbox... 100%
<Radedo_> finalmente
<Radedo_> e ora?
<jester-> posta: remix_tj sta lavorando se non lo nomini non si accorge che parli con lui
<jester-> Radedo_: minchia che banda hai
<Radedo_> Calabria
<Radedo_> siamo del sud
<posta> jester-, ok. grazie. Ma come fate a scrivere in rosso?
<Radedo_> per fortuna ma anche purtroppo
<jester-> posta: digita le prime due tre lettere del nick  primi tab
<remix_tj> posta: si si va bene, hai i software alla versione più recente
<jester-> scrivendo il nick il cliente segnala e pure suona se impostato
<posta> remix_tj, ok. grazie.
<Radedo_> glpiana ci sei?
<jester-> remix_tj: mi pare consigliavi pure grafica minima per server o ricordo male
<posta> In generale, dove trovo dei bei manuali per capire bene come funziona linux (ubuntu) da 0.
<remix_tj> posta: se vai su howtoforge ci sono delle belle guide per impostare le cose dei server
<jester-> posta: man mano consulti il wiki i fourm help ubuntu e ask ubuntu
<remix_tj> squid/posta/ecc ecc
<remix_tj> le uso pure io di solito come la reference
<posta> ok. Ma proprio le basi intendevo. Partizione dei dischi, file system ecc. Trovo tutto li?
<glpiana> Radedo_, dpkg -l | grep dropbox
<Radedo_> grazie ciao
<posta> grazie jester- , remix_tj . Buon lavoro.
<remix_tj> posta: direi proprio di si, c'è tutto. Cerca gli articoli titolati 'the perfect setup'
<il_Torchio> ragazzi ho un problema collegato all'ultimo avanzamento di sistema
<il_Torchio> sono riuscito a connettermi alla rete tramite la connessione via cavo attraverso il menù di system recovery e quindi su suggerimento di glpiana ho lanciato da root dpkg --configure -a e in seguito apt-get update... come do rei proseguire?
<Tuscan> salve
<Tuscan> esiste la possibilità di mettere ubuntu su un P4 2ghz ? Ho letto di lubuntu , ma esiste in live ?
<akis24> ciao
<Radedo> ciao ancora non risolto
<Radedo> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile bloccare la directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<Radedo> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<enzotib> Radedo, hai qualche applicazione di gestione pacchetti aperta?
<Aleks__> c
<barby> salve a tutti
<barby> mi serve condividere una share tramite rdesktop
<barby> su ubuntu
<barby> qualcuno si ricorda l'opzione che devo usare?
<Aleks__> barby: http://www.teamviewer.com/it/download/linux.aspx
<barby> ma no... mi serve farlo con rdesktop
<Aleks__> spiegati meglio
<Radedo> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile bloccare la directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<Radedo> ancora non risolto
<enzotib> Radedo, prima ti ho scritto, non hai risposto
<Radedo> scusa ho dovuto fare un soccorso
<enzotib> soccorso?
<Radedo> ho provato di installare dropbox
<enzotib> Radedo, hai qualche programma di gestione pacchetti aperto?
<Radedo> da software center ma non ha completato l'installazione
<Radedo> chiudo riapro ma non smette
<Radedo> ho ravviato ma idem
<enzotib> Radedo, chiudi tutto ed apri solo un terminale
<barby> nel senso che dal mio pc con kubuntu vorrei accedere in rdesktop esportandomi anche un disco o almeno un path su un srever windows
<barby> (sono macchine di lavoro, per cui non posso e nond evo installare nlla sulla machcina windpws)
<Radedo> fatto
<barby> scrivo troppo veloce e mi saltano le lettere sorry
<enzotib> Radedo, scrivi nel terminale: sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> Radedo, poi quello che esce lo copi su pastebin e mi fai vedere il link
<enzotib> !pastebin | Radedo
<ubot-it> Radedo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<barby> in ogni caso da client windows accesso desktop remoto è possibile farlo... mi pare strano che su linux non si apossibile
<enzotib> !desktopremoto | barby
<ubot-it> barby: Configurazione desktop remoto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vnc
<Radedo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8207245/
<enzotib> Radedo, riavvia il PC, poi torna qui senza avviare nessuna applicazione (oltre il browser e un terminale)
<barby> non dice nulla....
<Radedo> ok
<enzotib> !chi | barby
<ubot-it> barby: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<barby> il wiki... non dice nulla di particolare...
<enzotib> !chi | barby
<ubot-it> barby: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Radedo_> ok
<enzotib> Radedo_, riprova il comando di prima: sudo apt-get update
<Radedo_> ok
<Radedo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8207281/
<enzotib> Radedo_, pstree, sempre su pastebin
<Radedo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8207303/
<barby> risolto!!
<barby> grazie lo stesso a tutti
<Radedo_> ...
<enzotib> Radedo_, c'è un processo aptd che probabilmente sta cercando di risolvere, riprova pstree e fammi vedere se è cambiato
<Radedo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8207390/
<enzotib> Radedo_, sudo pkill -f aptd
<Radedo_> non esce niente
<enzotib> Radedo_, prova a rifare sudo apt-get update
<Radedo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8207435/
<enzotib> Radedo_, di nuovo pstree
<Radedo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8207441/
<enzotib> Radedo_, sudo pkill -f dpkg
<enzotib> Radedo_, poi di nuovo pstree
<Radedo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8207460/
<enzotib> Radedo_, non è possibile, duro a morire: ps -ef | grep -E 'apt|dpkg'
<Radedo_> ps -ef | grep -E 'apt|dpkg' niente
<Radedo_> scusa devo andare proverò forse stasera ciao grazie
<enzotib> uhm
<Radedo_> Om :-)
<il_Torchio> ragazzi ho un problema collegato all'ultimo avanzamento di sistema
<il_Torchio> il computer sembra non riavviarsi...
<il_Torchio> posso accedere al menù di "ricovero"
<il_Torchio> e ho la possibilità di accedere ad internet....
<il_Torchio> mi potreste aiutare
<il_Torchio> ????
<jester-> il_Torchio: parti in recovery
<jester-> il_Torchio: al menu abiliti la rete poi vai in root
<il_Torchio> ok jester- un asttimo e ti accontento
<jester-> il_Torchio: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<enzotib> !enter | il_Torchio
<ubot-it> il_Torchio: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<jester-> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<il_Torchio> jester-, con sudo dpkg... ecc compare laseguente scritta: sudo: impossibile risolvere l'host new-host-2
<il_Torchio> provo senza sudo visto che sono in root
<il_Torchio> jester-, ci sei?
<jester-> il_Torchio: eh
<jester-> il_Torchio: hai avanzato da a ?
<il_Torchio> 14.04 a 14.10
<jester-> il_Torchio: lo sai che 14.10 è beta se non alpha?
<jester-> e lo sminchiamento è normale?
<il_Torchio> si lo so e in effetti l'ho fatto senza accorgeme
<jester-> il_Torchio: contala giusta che per avanzare alla beta si deve fare apposta
<il_Torchio> allora non penso di aver avanzato disistema
<il_Torchio> il problema comunque è sorto in seguito a un aggiornamento... questo è sicuro
<jester-> il_Torchio: beta e alpha è normale
<jester-> poi magari domani riaggirni e gli vanno a posto le ossa
<jester-> riaggiorni
<il_Torchio> ma come faccio riaggiornare se il sistema non parte???
<jester-> il_Torchio: da menu recovery in xfailsafe non parte?
<jester-> il_Torchio: da recovery con apt
<il_Torchio> dovrei fare tutto da recoveryt====
<jester-> il_Torchio: o da tty
<il_Torchio> mi hai preceduto,.,
<jester-> prova xfailsafe da recovery
<il_Torchio> come jester- ???? non ho mai trovato xfaisalfe...
<jester-> il_Torchio: disolito sta nel menu recovery
<jester-> il_Torchio: e prova a partire col penultimo kernel
<il_Torchio> ok... grazie jester- adesso citento e ti faccio sapere... ;)
<il_Torchio> apt-get dist-upgrade non da risultato
<jester-> ha fatto update prima?
<il_Torchio> sine
<jester-> c'è failsafex?
<il_Torchio> non riesco a trovare il comando xfailsafe
<jester-> o xfgailsafe che sia
<il_Torchio> c'è fsck
<jester-> il_Torchio:  arrivi la menu
<cristianmatiaz> ciao ragazzi
<jester-> devi abilitare la rete per avere il filesystem montato in scrittura
<il_Torchio> dpkg clean resume grub network root system-summary
<il_Torchio> questo è l'elenco delle opzioni
<cristianmatiaz> ho scompattato una app e l'ho messa in opt ho bisogno di farla diventare un programma da poter eseguire da riga di comando come faccio con mysql tipo service mysql start come posso fare?
<jester-> il_Torchio: vai in root e dai startx e vedi che errore da
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: strane cose fai, che roba è
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, XD si sempre io XD
<il_Torchio> devo installare xinit
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, glassfish
<il_Torchio> apt-get install xinit
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, lo avvio sempre da  glassfish4/bin/asadmin start-domain che ho in download.. vorrei poterlo avviarlo da qualsiasi path
<jester-> !info galssfish
<ubot-it> Package galssfish does not exist in trusty
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: va avviato col path di dove sta
<cristianmatiaz> nn si puo' creare un path di sistema o una cosa del genere?
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: se la tipa sta in bagno mica ci fai dalla cucina
<il_Torchio> jester-, il computer sembra partire ma la configurazione del dektop nen è quella da me selezionata
<jester-> o vai in bagno o ciccia
<jester-> il_Torchio: è partito da root,
<jester-> riavvia
<il_Torchio> ok
<cristianmatiaz> jester-,  scusa ma anche mysql sta in un path nn si puo' mettere tipo in /etc/init.d/glassfish ?
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: presumo che hai scaricato i binari e che stanno in una cartella in scaricati
<cristianmatiaz> si
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: da li deve partire
<il_Torchio> jester-, sorge un altro problema quando tento di riavviare il computer l'operazione si ferma e compare una scritta del tipowaiting for Xserver to shut down, che faccio attendo
<il_Torchio> ?
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: fai un laciatore con comando con quel path
<jester-> il_Torchio: pigia il reset
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, faro' cosi allora
<il_Torchio> jester-, l'avvio si arresta alla scritta CPUFreq Utilities: Setting ondemand CPUFreq governor...     [OK]
<jester-> il_Torchio: fai un bel ripristino con la 14.04
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<il_Torchio> eh si mi sa che devo fare così....
<il_Torchio> adieu,,,
<Overclock> Ciao raga ho un problema mi aiutate a risolverlo ?
<enzotib> !chiedi | Overclock
<ubot-it> Overclock: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Overclock> Ok grazie, allora praticamente ho scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu la 14.04.01 e volevo installarla su un pc su cui è installato w8, però quando faccio partire l'installazione mi spunta una schermata con scritto kernel panic e tanti altri codici e mi lampeggiano caps lock e scroll lock nella tastiera cosa posso fare ?
<jester-> !uefi | Overclock
<ubot-it> Overclock: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Aleks__> come sai che ha un pc col uefi?
<Overclock> E' con uefi però sinceramente non sono molto esperto di come funziona e cosa sia ho disabilitato secure boot fin'ora ma continua a darmi quel problema
<jester-> Overclock: controlla m5su della iso usata se non quaglia ha errori
<jester-> !md5sum | Overclock
<ubot-it> Overclock: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristianmatiaz> jester-, ho fatto uno script e l'ho impostato nella variabile di sistema &glassfish XD quindi ora faccio semplicemente &glassfish start u.u
<cristianmatiaz> $glasfish*
<Overclock> ho scaricato 2 volte la iso pensando che fosse quello ma non credo che sia quello il problema, forse la mia scheda madre non è compatibile c'è un posto dove posso controllare?
<jester-> Overclock: se non controlli il sum non si ha la certezza, hai ancora un winzoz?
<Overclock> si ho winzoz xD
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester-> sum giusto fatta usb da winz
<Aleks__> Overclock, se parte la live dal CD funge ubuntu, mi pare di aver capito che nn parte l'installazione, no?
<Overclock> L'ho fatto
<jester-> Overclock: se ancora fa casino prova a settare qualche opzione al primo menu con tasto F6, nomodest per esempio
<Overclock> esatto non parte l'installazzione cioè mi compare una schermata e poi compaiono i codici con scritto kernel panic
<jester-> sa piu di usb con errori
<jester-> prova ad cambiare la usb
<Overclock> no non credo perche ieri ho istallato nel pc di mia mamma lubuntu però quello non aveva il bios uefi
<jester-> Overclock: bios legacy è settabile?
<Overclock> no nn c'è questa opzione
<jester-> Overclock: con uefi non c' installa accanto come hai combinato le partizioni
<jester-> va fatto a mano
<Overclock> mmm praticamente devo fare le partizioni efi e gpt da win e poi fare partire l'installazione di ubuntu ?
<Overclock> Ah comunque non ci arrivo a vedere il ° menu
<Overclock> 1
<jester-> Overclock: basta ridurre la winz e creare il necessario e poi fare da altro in  installazione
<Overclock> non l'ho capito xD
<jester-> Overclock: kernel panic quando te lo da
<Overclock> praticamente quando entro nel bios e faccio partire la pen drive mi spunta una schermata vila con un omino in basso e poi dopo 1 secondo kernel panic
<Overclock> *viola
<Overclock> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=install_00_precise.png
<jester-> Overclock: all'omino pigia enter
<Overclock> questa schermata
<jester->  e poi F6
<jester-> Overclock: provato la stessa penna su altro pc?
<Overclock> si però quello non aveva bios uefi e stavo installando lubundu
<jester-> Overclock: 64 bit?
<Overclock> il mio pc si l'altro invece 32
<jester-> Overclock: intendo la stessa penna usb non un'altra con lubuntu
<Overclock> si 64 bit
<jester-> Overclock: efi un 32 bit?  la 32 bit efi non lo caga
<Aleks__> l
<Overclock> non l'ho capito
<jester-> Overclock: la 32 bit non va con uefi, serve la 64
<jester-> lo dice pure la guida
<Overclock> si infatti ho scaricato la versione a 64
<Overclock> la 32 era per l'altro pc
<Overclock> ed era lubuntu
<Overclock> comunque provo a fare f6
<Overclock> quando spunta lomino ma poi che devo fare?
<jester-> Overclock: e inserisci nomodeset
<Overclock> okok
<jester-> Overclock: orima cosa dovresti leggere quello che ti si scrive
<Overclock> ok provo
<salento> lol a tutti
<salento> raga o problemi con ubuntu 14.04.1
<salento> no parte piu  nulla si  e bloccato su schermata nera
<krabador> salento, in schermata nera, se premi ctrl alt f2 succede qualcosa?
<jester-> salento: cosi di punto in bianco?
<salento> no ho tolto uefi per installare ma poi ho installato senza problemi solo che ora no parte ne wind ne linux
<krabador> salento, quindi vuoi ripristinare win
<jester-> salento: tolto uefi cioè?
<salento> no wind 8.1 lo voglio togliere sono interessato solo a ubuntu
<overclock> non fungeù
<salento> da uefi bootloader
<salento> dal bios
<salento> ho fatto partire come se fosse un boot loader
<krabador> salento, è mai partita l'installazione ?
<jester-> salento: ripristiana il bios
<salento> si seno mica si sarebbe installato no
<salento> installazione e andata bene anche la live
<salento> il pc e un toshiba l50d
<jester-> salento: se ha installato e non parte segui la guida parte recupero bootloader
<overclock> jester ho provato ma non funge
<krabador> salento, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<salento> preferisco reinstallare allora faccio prima no
<overclock> però stavolta
<jester-> salento: ehma prima fai un bios load setup defualt
<jester-> poi disattivi secure boot e installi
<overclock> appena ho premuto f6 mi ha fatto scegliere la lingua ma appena voglio fare partire l'installazione mi dice kernel panic e anche facendo quella cosa che mi hai detto tu
<salento> stavolta cosa no capisco
<salento> ma da questa versione a molti ho sentito che esce schermata nera e no logo ubuntu perche
<jester-> salento: ti hanno informato male
<salento> ma molti si stanno lamentando da passare da 12.04 a 14.04
<jester-> salento: si chi ha messo 127 ppa e palle varie
<krabador> salento, le variabili sono molte
<salento> cioe ppa cosa e
<krabador> salento, ed estremamente variegate
<krabador> salento, appunto
<salento> ok
<salento> ora vi lascio e provo a fare come dite voi poi torno alle 21
<jester-> se andava la 12.04 se non si sono fatte minchiate a maggior ragione va anche la 14.04
<overclock> Jester ho provato
<overclock> praticamente appena ho premuto invio mi ha fatto scegliere la lingua e poi ho fatto installa ubuntu e a quel punto mi ha detto kernel panic, poi ho riprovato cliccando f6 e spuntando quello che mi avevi detto tu e ho provato a fare insstalla ubuntu ma mi dice di nuovo kernel panic
<jester-> overclock: insisto : kenrle panicn di solito è l'installare con errori
<overclock> vuol dire che ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<jester-> overclock: il pc ha il dvd?
<overclock> si
<krabador> overclock, al posto che "installa" se selezioni "prova" che succede?
<overclock> lo stesso kernel panic
<jester-> allora controlla il sum della iso se giusto fai un dvd e usalo
<jester-> non carica correttamente il kernel
<overclock> come controllo il sum ?
<jester-> !md5sum ! overclock
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> !md5sum | overclock
<ubot-it> overclock: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<overclock> ho aperto il file md5sum ho cercato il codice che ho trovato sul link ma nn c'è
<jester-> overclock: se ci sono tutti
<jester-> Per la lista completa fare riferimento alla seguente pagina.
<overclock> nono, quel codice non è scritto su md5sum sul file non c'è
<jester-> se non ci sono nella prima
<jester-> overclock: che iso hai
<overclock> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<jester-> overclock: e questo è 119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f09655efbd   se ne md5sum ne da uno diverso significa che la iso è no  bbuona
<overclock> deco confrontarlo con il codice che c'è scritto all'inizio ?
<jester-> overclock: la senzazione e da un po è che trolli
<overclock> asp ti mando screen
<jester-> overclock: screen di cosa
<jester-> md56sum  ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<jester->  se non quaglia la stringa non è buonam leggi la guida
<overclock> è la 1volta che tento di installare ubuntu non ne capisco molto
<jester-> va bè abbiamo capito
<jester-> !troll
<ubot-it> Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<krabador> overclock, http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/MD5SUMS
<jester-> ti calza a pennello
<krabador> qui vedi i checksum delle uso di ubuntu
<overclock> posso scrivere quello che leggo quando apro il file md5sum ?
<overclock> cosi controllate anche voi ?
<overclock> vabbe cerco una guida che è meglio
<krabador> !md5 | overclock
<ubot-it> overclock: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/MD5SUMS
<krabador> hai tutto quello che ti serve
<overclock> non avete capito
<overclock> io ho preso quel codice
<overclock> sul link
<overclock> ma quando apro il file md5sum
<overclock> ci sono una marea di codici
<overclock> non so con quale confrontarlo
<krabador> overclock, non hai capito tu, che se leggessi la guida, ed aprissi il link che ti ho dato
<krabador> avresti tutte le risposte alle domande che stai facendo da ore
<krabador> overclock, il canale ha il log, ovvero viene conservata traccia di tutto quello che si dice, per sempre
<krabador> per tua informazione,
<overclock> Il fatto è che nn sto trollando
<overclock> ho davvero bisogno di aiuto
<overclock> Il sum combacia ho capito come si fa
<overclock> ho scaricato quel programmino
<Andrea-> buonasera a tutti
<cybernova> !ciao | Andrea-
<ubot-it> Andrea-: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Andrea-> .grazie cybernova
<Andrea-> ho installato ubuntu 14.04.1 nel mio portatile in dualboot con win 8 e con l'UEFI seguendo la guida di enzotib che ho trovato su chiediubuntu...è andata a buon fine l'installazione, solo che al riavvio del pc non vedo ne ubuntu ne grub.... non sò dove sbattere la testa! sapete dirmi come risolvere perfavore?
<cybernova> Andrea-, mi linki tale guida?
<krabador> Andrea- / overclock , hai provato a seguire la guida di ripristino di grub dalla guida uefi ?
<Andrea-> cybernova:   http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/12182/come-si-installa-ubuntu-in-dual-boot-con-windows-8-uefi-e-secure-boot
<Andrea-> anche se però nel mio caso  non è tutto come descritto nella guida
<Andrea-> krabador:  non ancora, la cerco e poi vedo
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<Andrea-> krabador: grazie
<androyd> buonasera a tutti qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? ho ubuntu 14
<androyd> 14.04 lts e non riesco ad aggiornare gnome-user-guide
<androyd> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<androyd> ?
<krabador> androyd, che problema ti da?
<androyd> non riesco ad aggiornare gnome-user-guide su ubuntu 14.04 lts
<krabador> androyd, che problema ti da?
<androyd> secondo te cosa può essere?
<androyd> scusa ho sbagliato a premere xD
<androyd> qualcuno mi può gentilmente dare una risposta?
<krabador> androyd, non ce la fai a rispondere tu a "che problema ti da" ?
<androyd> L'ho detto non riesco ad aggiornare gnome-user-guide
<androyd> va be stavo scherzando
<androyd> grazie gentilissimi
<androyd> Unpacking gnome-user-guide (3.8.2-1) over (3.4.1-1) ... dpkg: error processing archive /home/androyd/Scaricati/gnome-user-guide_3.8.2-1_all.deb (--install):  failed to stat (dereference) existing symlink `/usr/share/help/ru/gnome-help/printing-differentsize.page': Input/output error
<androyd> possibili soluzioni?????
<krabador> androyd, sudo apt-get upgrade
<krabador> posta il pastebin del contenuto
<krabador> !pastebin | androyd
<ubot-it> androyd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> non incollare in canale
<Valgio63> Salve a tutti! Qualcuno sa se è possibile personalizzare classic menù indicator?
<androyd> androyd@androyd-CR620:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade [sudo] password for androyd:  Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Calcolo dell'aggiornamento... Eseguito I seguenti pacchetti saranno aggiornati:   gnome-user-guide 1 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati. È necessario scaricare 0 B/1.867 kB di archivi. Dopo quest'operazione, v
<androyd> Preparativi per estrarre .../gnome-user-guide_3.8.2-1_all.deb... Estrazione di gnome-user-guide (3.8.2-1) su (3.4.1-1)... dpkg: errore nell'elaborare l'archivio /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-user-guide_3.8.2-1_all.deb (--unpack):  esecuzione di stat (dereference) sul collegamento simbolico esistente "/usr/share/help/ru/gnome-help/printing-differentsize.page" non riuscita: Errore di input/output E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returne
<krabador> androyd, non
<krabador> androyd, incollare
<krabador> androyd, in canale
<androyd> nn ho incollato il canale ho ftt copia e incolla del terminale
<androyd> (Lettura del database... 183875 file e directory attualmente installati.) Preparativi per estrarre .../gnome-user-guide_3.8.2-1_all.deb... Estrazione di gnome-user-guide (3.8.2-1) su (3.4.1-1)... dpkg: errore nell'elaborare l'archivio /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-user-guide_3.8.2-1_all.deb (--unpack):  esecuzione di stat (dereference) sul collegamento simbolico esistente "/usr/share/help/ru/gnome-help/printing-differentsize.page"
<Shez_> salve a tutti
<Shez_> enzotib, ci sei?
<aiutooooo> necessito aiuto e tanta pazienza da parte vostra. c'è qualcuno?
<aiutooooo> mhhh, nessuno on, provo da un altra parte
<Shez_> aiutooooo, esponi il tuo problema prima....
<krabador> chiedi
<aiutooooo> wow, non sapevo come masterizzare il file zip di ubunto in un file .iso eseguibile
<krabador> !iso | aiutooooo
<ubot-it> aiutooooo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<aiutooooo> in pratica: ho scaricato ubunto 14.04 zip..ora lo devo mettere su un dvd per installarlo su un computer senza s.o.
<krabador> aiutooooo, dal sito non si scarica uno zip ma un iso
<krabador> !iso | aiutooooo
<ubot-it> aiutooooo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> sono questi i file, masterizzali come nel link della guida
<aiutooooo> ok, ci do un occhio..ma devo dire che è un casino...con windows è molto piu facile
<krabador> aiutooooo, con windows è perfettamente lo stesso
<krabador> quantomeno masterizzare una iso
<aiutooooo> si, l'ho masterizzato alla fine, ma quando parte l'installazione e arriva a sciegliere la lingua, riparte da zero maledizione..saranno due ore che scelgo italiano. pensavo di aver sbagliato io, ma non lo so
<krabador> aiutooooo, scegli la lingua, premi f6 , seleziona nomodeset, e scegli "prova"
<krabador> aiutooooo, elenca le caratteristiche del pc, come cpu, ram, scheda video
<aiutooooo> scheda video iintegrata, ram 4gb, processore amd a4 4000 fm2 3,2 ghz
<krabador> aiutooooo, verifica il checksum della iso che hai scaricato
<krabador> !checksum | aiutooooo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'checksum'
<krabador> !md5 | aiutooooo
<ubot-it> aiutooooo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<aiutooooo> è un computer apena acquistato..l'ho voluto senza s.o apposta per metterci ubuntu...cos'è il checksum?
<krabador> e prova a fare una pendrive
<krabador> aiutooooo, trovi tutto nel link
<krabador> !usbwin | aiutooooo
<ubot-it> aiutooooo: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<aiutooooo> di  nuovo...arriva la scelata della lingua e  riparte da capo con l'istallazione
<krabador> hai scelto "prova" ?
<aiutooooo> no..dici di provare?
<aiutooooo> ok..ho scelto prova
<aiutooooo> da li poi si puo installare?
<krabador> si
<krabador> verifica http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/MD5SUMS
<krabador> della iso che hai scaricato
<krabador> come dice qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<krabador> i numeri devono combaciare
<krabador> se non combaciano , rifà il supporto di installazinoe
<aiutooooo> quei numeri non li trovo....
<krabador> aiutooooo, segui quanto detto nel link
<krabador> segui http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/MD5SUMS
<aiutooooo> niente...anche nella versione di prova non appena si apre riparte dall'inizio
<krabador> segui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<krabador> devono combaciare con http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/MD5SUMS
<aiutooooo> si ho capito, ma nei file scariati non li trovo....ho scaricato ubunto da questo sito...possibile che non vada bene?
<krabador> aiutooooo, non hai capito
<krabador> devi controllare con il comando segnalato nella guida
<Valgio63> Risalve a tutti, problemi di connessione, ripeto: qualcuno sa se è possibile modificare il menù in Classic Menù indicator?
<krabador> aiutooooo, alle 22:13 <krabador> aiutooooo, scegli la lingua, premi f6 , seleziona nomodeset, e scegli "prova"
<krabador> aiutooooo, hai selezionato nomodeset?
<aiutooooo> non me lo da dalle opzioni..inserisco il cd, parte gnu grub 2.02 e  mi da prova, installa verifica il disco per errori
<krabador> aiutooooo, magari , potresti, premere f6
<krabador> ma sarebbe solo la terza volta che te lo dico
<krabador> forse vuoi arrivare a 5
<Valgio63> krabador, pazienza con i neofiti ;)) A volte sono duro di comprendonio anch'io, specie quando entro in panico!
<krabador> Valgio63, non ho mai provato classic menu indicator
<Valgio63> C....o! Peccato io sono un'amante dell "OLD STYLE!"
<aiutooooo> f6 quando?
<krabador> aiutooooo, alle 22:13 <krabador> aiutooooo, scegli la lingua, premi f6 , seleziona nomodeset, e scegli "prova"
<aiutooooo> ok..ora provo...ma non appena scelgo la lingua si riavvia..tipo un secondo
<Valgio63> krabador, però! io una volta lo mettevo a mano! ci ho messo un secolo per capirlo! non si fa più con -e ?
<krabador> Valgio63, di cosa stai parlando, scusa?
<Valgio63> Del grub in avvio, o non ho capito un c...o , visto che ero FORZATAMENTE uscito?
<krabador> Valgio63, non si sta parlando di grub
<Valgio63> krabador, allora chiedo venia! E vi saluto! Ciao alla prossima!
<krabador> ciao Valgio63
<aiutooooo> ora sto caricando la usb come mi avete detto, ma dubito funzionerà
<krabador> lol_, chiedi, se c'è qualche problema
<enzotib> Shez_, mi cercavi?
<Shez_> enzotib, si ciao, lo script mi funziona senza il comando -r
<Shez_> a che serviva?
<enzotib> Shez_, quello dei log?
<Shez_> enzotib, si essatto
<Shez_> *esatto
<enzotib> Shez_, chi ha mai parlato di -r?
<Shez_> togliere -R dal codice...
<enzotib> Shez_, ma di che parli? non ti seguo
<Shez_> enzotib, come non detto, per la data in cui terminare il dowload come faccio ho provato a inserirla tra [] ma nulla...
<enzotib> Shez_, no, senza parentesi quadre, le parentesi indicano solo che è opzionale
<Shez_> ma senza la supera..
<Shez_> al momento lo utilizzo senza data finale...
<enzotib> Shez_, uhm, fammi controllare
<enzotib> Shez_, a me funziona perfettamente, mi fai vedere il comando come lo scrivi?
<Shez_> ./script.sh 01/01/2012 01/01/2013
<enzotib> un anno intero? ci metterà una vita
<Shez_> no, anzi poco
<Shez_> un min.
<enzotib> proviamo
<Shez_> gia fatto ho scaricato 2 anni
<Shez_> sto ricercando con grep
<Shez_> ma la mole di dati e tanta...
<Shez_> :)
<enzotib> Shez_, a me, raggiunta la seconda data, si ferma
<Shez_> enzotib, sto finendo di scaricare..
<Shez_> enzotib, si ora funzia anche a me... mah...
<Fetentone> ma a mibofra che cazzo gli avete dato
<Fetentone> scusate ho sbagliato, credevo la chat
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-02
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<maxleo> mi si è bloccato xubuntu nella fase di caricamento: cosa fare?
<Aleks_> maxleo, durante il bootstrap?
<glpiana> maxleo, cosa visualizzi al momento?
<maxleo> sta caricando  e compare la scritta "l'unità disco ... non è ancora pronta o presente premere s  om...
<maxleo> premo s ma non succede niente
<glpiana> maxleo, premi ctrl+alt+canc e vedi se procede al riavvio
<maxleo> si si riavvia ma poi mi dà sempre la stessa scritta
<glpiana> maxleo, che opzioni ti da? s per cosa sta e me per cosa sta
<maxleo> S per omettere  M per ripristino manuale
<glpiana> maxleo, c'è il disco che ha problemi mi sa. hai solo xubuntu installato qui?
<maxleo> no anche windows
<glpiana> maxleo, quindi visualizzi il menu di grub
<maxleo> si
<glpiana> maxleo, anzitutto, è una installazione reale di fianco a windows o hai usato wubi?
<maxleo> ho seguito la procedura del cd
<maxleo> è un'installazione reale
<glpiana> maxleo, riavvia il pc e al menu di grub scegli la seconda voce e dal menu successivo avvia il recovery mode
<glpiana> maxleo, domanda: che windows hai installato sul pc?
<maxleo> xp
<glpiana> ok, fai come ti ho detto e dimmi se arrivi al menu di recovery
<maxleo> ho fatto il recovery  adesso compare una schermata con varie voci
<glpiana> maxleo, ok, una delle voci riguarda il check del disco (fsck)
<glpiana> la trovi?
<maxleo> si
<glpiana> maxleo, selezionala
<maxleo> ok
<maxleo> mi scrive /dev/sdb5 23159/1140160 files (0.2% non contiguous)...
<glpiana> maxleo, ok, sta facendo qualcosa o ti ha chiesto di fare qualcosa?
<maxleo_> mi scrive /dev/sdb5 23159/1140160 files (0.2% non contiguous)...
<glpiana> maxleo_, ok, sta facendo qualcosa o ti ha chiesto di fare qualcosa?
<maxleo_> ma prima mi a scritto continuando il file system verrà montato in modalità lettura scrittura
<glpiana> maxleo_, sì, è corretto. se deve correggere errori deve essere possibile scriverci
<maxleo_> ora lampeggia il cursore in modalità terminale
<glpiana> maxleo_, io vorrei sapere se ora sta facendo qualcosa o se è lì che aspetta che tu gli dica cosa fare
<glpiana> maxleo_, quindi ti ha restituito il prompt?
<maxleo_> la seconda sta apettando
<maxleo_> si
<glpiana> maxleo_, oki, scrivi: exit       per tornare al menu della recovery
<maxleo_> ok
<glpiana> maxleo_, già che ci siamo controlliamo i pacchetti. una delle voci del menu riguarda dpkg
<glpiana> la trovi?
<maxleo_> con exit non  fa nulla
<maxleo_> rimane sempre il prompt
<glpiana> maxleo_, il prompt è preceduto d una cancelletto (#). vedi il cancelletto?
<glpiana> se non c'è # vuol dire che sta lavorando
<maxleo_> no
<maxleo_> ok
<glpiana> ok, guarda i led del tuo pc. c'è qualcosa che lampeggia?
<maxleo_> no
<Aleks_> maxleo_, quanti anni ha l'hardisk? smanettaci un po, ma se entro oggi non riesci a fare caricare nè xp nè l'ubuntu devo darti una brutta notizia
<maxleo_>  ma xp lo carica
<glpiana> !chat | Aleks_
<ubot-it> Aleks_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Aleks_> allora lascio campo a glpiana
<glpiana> maxleo_, intanto dimmi se hai a disposizione una live di xubuntu
<maxleo_> il cd di installazione?
<glpiana> maxleo_, sì, cd o usb
<maxleo_> si
<glpiana> maxleo_, ok, se a breve non ti da segni di progresso procediamo in altro modo
<maxleo_> cd
<maxleo_> ok
<maxleo_> la schermata è sempre la stessa e non dà segnali luminosi dei led
<glpiana> maxleo_, ok, premi ctrl+c e dimmi se va al #
<maxleo_> con ctrl+c si è sbloccato ha caricato delle voci ma ci sono due "fail"
<glpiana> maxleo_, hai il # adesso?
<maxleo_> no mi dice che l'unità disco non è presente
<glpiana> inserisci il cd nel lettore, premi ctrol+alt+canc per riavviare e parti da cd
<maxleo_> fatto
<maxleo_> ma non riesce a partire dal lettore cd
<glpiana> maxleo_, quando hai caricato il sistema, collegati qui con quello, così nel caso puoi mandarmi output su pastebin o schermate
<glpiana> maxleo_, come non riesce?
<glpiana> maxleo_, hai impostato il boot da cd all'avvio?
<maxleo_> si
<maxleo_> impostato da boot
<glpiana> maxleo_, e cosa fa?
<maxleo_> prompt _ lampeggia
<maxleo_> con schermata nera
<glpiana> maxleo_, avevi già usato questo cd su questo computer?
<maxleo_> si
<maxleo_> ora si è avviato da hd
<glpiana> maxleo_, e carica?
<maxleo_> come la situazione iniziale
<Aleks_> ma lo devi fare caricare da cd infatti
<glpiana> maxleo_, quindi ti chiede s o m?
<maxleo_> si
<glpiana> maxleo_, premi m
<maxleo_> non succede nulla
<glpiana> maxleo_, riavvia con ctrl+alt+canc e quando il pc si ariavvia, spegnilo
<glpiana> maxleo_, è un fisso o un portatile?
<maxleo_> fisso
<maxleo_> fatto
<glpiana> maxleo_, ok, spegnilo e stacca la'limentazione per almeno 10 secondi. poi riavvia da cd
<maxleo_> stessa situazione
<maxleo_> e se prvassi a fare una live
<glpiana> maxleo_, forse è meglio
<glpiana> visto che quella che hai non funzion
<glpiana> a
<maxleo_> ok
<maxleo_> se dovesse funzionare installo nuovamente xubuntu
<maxleo_> ?
<glpiana> maxleo_, no, rpima proviamo a controllare il disco dalla live
<andrea0704> amici  miei sembra propio che io ed ubuntu non dobbiamo lavorare assieme: il problema è questo ora, sia da chiavetta che da dvd: una volta fatto partire il programma mi arriva alla selezione della lingua e secondo piu, secondo meno mi si riavvia subito dopo. stessa cosa se eseguo il live: mi si apre la schermata iniziale e subito dopo si riavvia. ho provato ad eseguire tutte le configurazioni del bios suggerite ma niente.
<glpiana> andrea0704, che versione?
<andrea0704> 14.04 lts
<glpiana> andrea0704, ubuntu con unity o altra interfaccia'
<glpiana> ?
<andrea0704> il pc è nuovo e vuoto, sono alla prima installazione
<andrea0704> e non intendo metterci windows
<glpiana> andrea0704, parlo della versione di ubuntu
<andrea0704> ho scaricato quella che da questa pagina, la 64 bit
<andrea0704> file iso
<glpiana> questa pagina? pagina di cosa?
<andrea0704> ubuntu.it..ho fatto il download da ubuntu.it
<glpiana> andrea0704, quindi il file inizia per "ubuntu", non lubuntu, kubutnu, xubuntu o altro
<andrea0704> esatto
<glpiana> andrea0704, ok, ora dimmi che scheda video monta il tuo pc
<andrea0704> integrata
<glpiana> andrea0704, sarà un intel, quindi non dovrebbero esserci problemi di sorta
<andrea0704> IL PROCESSORE è UN AMD
<andrea0704> ora sono al lavoro e il computer è quello di casa. c'ho fatto le 3 stanotte
<glpiana> andrea0704, hai controllato l'md5sum della iso dopo averla scaricata?
<andrea0704_> scusate mi si era sconnesso
<glpiana> andrea0704, hai controllato l'md5sum della iso dopo averla scaricata?
<andrea0704_> dicevo..il processore è questo:CPU:AMD serie A4 A4-4000 / 3 GHz
<andrea0704_> no, dove la trovo?
<glpiana> !md5 | andrea0704_
<ubot-it> andrea0704_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<andrea0704_> quindi fai finta che abbia 2 anni..cosa dovrei fare?
<andrea0704_> è possibile che questi file siano danneggiati da piu parti? l'ho scaricato sia da ubunt-it.org sia da torrent
<glpiana> andrea0704_, non si sa mai. controlla. se è corretta rifai la usb. se il rpoblema rimane, prova con la 32 bit. se il problema rimane ancora prova con una xubuntu o lubuntu o kubuntu
<andrea0704_> ok, ma ho perso le speranze. forse c'è qualcosa nel bios che mi sfugge
<andrea0704_> ok, fatto. le impronte sono diverse
<cybernova> andrea0704_, quelle sono le impronte della 14.04.01 lts, se tu hai la 14.04 lts sarà sicuramente diversa
<andrea0704_> no, no, confrontata con la versione segnalata: io ho la ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop amd64, scaricata da piu parti e le impronte non sono uguali a quelle segnalate li
<andrea0704_> questa è la stringa: 119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f09655efbd
<andrea0704_> ok, vado...faccio un altro paio di tentativi e poi m'arrendo
<andrea0704_> grazie di tutto
<cybernova> 119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f09655efbd *ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<cybernova> combacia perfettamente lol
<maxleo> non mi legge la live da cd
<akis24> maxleo: imposta il lettore cd come prima periferica di boot da bios  ... su alcuni pc in fase di avvio è possibile selezionare l'avvio da hard-disk ..lettore cd .. o usb se è il tuo caso puoi anche usare questa opzione  ultima opzione prova ad avviare la live su altro pc per vedere se si avvia
<glpiana> maxleo, come hai preparato il disco?
<tony_> buongiorno, potreste dirmi come posso su disco partizionato (windows xubuntu) come poter reistallare lo stesso xubuntu? faccio questo poiche' debbo aver combinato qualcosa e xubuntu mi si spegne continuamente oltre ad altre cose
<glpiana> tony_, cioè vorresti reinstallare xubuntu sulla partizione in cui è installato ora?
<tony_> si
<tony_> e' possibile?
<glpiana> tony_, basta avviare l'installazione e scegliere la giusta opzione alla richiesta. una delle voce dovrebbere riguardare la reinstallazione o l'installazione sopra a xubuntu
<tony_> qui avvio l'istallazione di xubuntu da xubuntu stesso e da li avro' le opzioni?
<glpiana> tony_, non la avvii da xubuntu. avvii da dvd o usb accendendo il computer
<glpiana> tony_,  ameno che la tua attuale installazione sia stata fatta con wubi
<tony_> si ora ho capito, quindi cambio anche il boot di avvio?
<tony_> no ho usato unebooting
<tony_> e la usb
<glpiana> tony_, allora all'avvio del pc devi fargli avviare la usb
<tony_> ok perfetto, grazie davvero a tra poco con i risultati
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> mi aiutate?
<sacarde> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=585608
<d3sd3s> ciao
<d3sd3s> a tutti
<d3sd3s> scusate se vi rompo, ho un pc hp pavilion con windows 8 posso installare anche ubuntu e scegliere ad ogni avvio quale sist operativo avviare?
<ExPBoy> d3sd3s, certamente
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<d3sd3s> oki grazie
<cybernova> d3sd3s, in particolare segui la guida per computer con uefi
<d3sd3s> oki
<glpiana> sacarde, a che pro? non puoi recuperare le informazioni che ti servono dai log?
<sacarde> volevo scovare l'istruzione che fa quella cosa
<d3sd3s> quello che voglio fare si chiama "installare 2 sistemi operativi in parallelo" giusto?
<d3sd3s> a no errore si chiama "dual boot" :/
<cybernova> sacarde, controlla il file .bash_logout nella home
<sacarde> ... ma io dico prima del login
<cybernova> sacarde, ah scusa ho capito male io allora
<d3sd3s> occhei grazie mille la guida è esaustiva dovrei farcela ;) (sperando che il secure boot sia disattivabile )
<sacarde> ok trovato
<sacarde> http://askubuntu.com/questions/58097/how-can-i-remove-the-clear-screen-before-login
<Guest35541> ciao ragazzi, ho l'ultima versione di kubuntu, e ho qualche problema con i driver proprietari della scheda video
<glpiana> Guest35541, che scheda video e che problema?
<Guest35541> tempo fa ho scelto dalla sezione apposita i driver giusti, (scheda nvidia gtx 560) e sono sempre andato bene, poi da una "risoluzione" di pacchetti danneggiati da synaptic, non sono più andato bene
<Guest35541> mi diceva che avevo dei pacchetti danneggiati, li ho riparati e da li iniziano i guai
<glpiana> Guest35541, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep nvidia        e   lsmod
<glpiana> posta entrambi gli output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Guest35541
<ubot-it> Guest35541: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest35541> provvedo
<Guest35541> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8214344/
<glpiana> Guest35541, oki, e che problemi hai?
<Guest35541> mentre prima i video full screen erano fluidi, ora sono tornati come all'inizio, prima di installare i driver nvidia, presentando degli scatti
<glpiana> Guest35541, 2 minuti e torno
<Guest35541> nessuna fretta ;)
<glpiana> Guest35541, cominciamo: dammi l'output di: uname -a
<Guest35541> Linux morpheus-desktop 3.13.0-35-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 15 01:58:42 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> Guest35541, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Guest35541> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8214389/
<glpiana> Guest35541, apt-cache policy linux-image-extra-3.13.0-35-generic
<Guest35541> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8214410/
<glpiana> Guest35541, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Guest35541> ok
<glpiana> Guest35541, sta facendo qualcosa o ti ha ridato subito il prompt
<glpiana> ?
<Guest35541> nada
<Guest35541> mi ha ridato il prompt
<Guest75637> salve, ho un problema con ubuntu installato su un portatile e la stampante wi-fi, cioè la stampante funziona correttamente se si cerca di stampare file già salvati, ma non se si fa "stampa" da un'app web, qualcuno saprebbe come risolvere?
<glpiana> Guest35541, ok. ricordi quali erano i pacchetti danneggiati?
<glpiana> Guest75637, da che app web?
<Guest75637> INPS, ma anche da gmail e libero
<glpiana> Guest75637, da browser quindi?
<Guest35541> uuh.. non me li ricordo mica.. ho distrattamente riparato i pacchetti senza guardare.. so solo che centrava "nvidia"
<glpiana> Guest35541, io proverei a rimuovere i driver, riavviare e poi reinstallarli
<glpiana> Guest35541, sei d'accordo?
<Guest35541> ci sta ;)
<glpiana> Guest35541, prima però dimmi: sei su un portatile o un fisso?
<Guest35541> fisso
<Guest75637> sì glpiana, da browser
<glpiana> Guest35541, allora prova a dare: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-331 nvidia-331-dev nvidia-331-updates nvidia-libopencl1-331 nvidia-libopencl1-331-updates nvidia-opencl-icd-331 nvidia-prime nvidia-settings
<glpiana> Guest75637, quale browser?
<acer> ciao a tutti!
<glpiana> !ciao | acer
<ubot-it> acer: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<acer> volevo avere qualche consiglio per comprare il mio nuovo netbook
<glpiana> !chat | acer
<ubot-it> acer: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<acer> con ubuntu preinstallato
<Guest35541> glpiana, ok
<Guest75637> glpiana, mozzilla firefox
<glpiana> acer, in ogni caso non è il canale adatto. non c'è il centro vendita qui. solo supporto
<glpiana> Guest35541, ha terminato?
<Guest35541> yep
<glpiana> Guest35541, dato che abbiamo toccato i driver video, non vorrei ti facesse qualche scherzo all'avvio. nel caso non partisse la grafica, hai modo di connetterti qui altrimenti?
<Guest35541> certo che si, uso il portatile a una stretta
<Guest35541> do il reboot?
<acer> glpiana, lo so ma credevo che qualcuno mi potesse indicare un sito in cui trovare un elenco aggiornato...
<Guest35541> guarda al mediaworld
<glpiana> Guest35541, sì
<glpiana> acer, e io ti ho indicato il canale in cui chiederlo
<Guest75637> glpiana, sai come risolvere? :( ho bisogno di stampare da browser per le sessioni dell'INPS
<acer> glpiana, sorry non avevo visto..
<glpiana> Guest75637, non so. vedo se trovo qualcosa
<glpiana> Guest75637, dimmi anzitutto se si tratta di pagine web o se ti apre documenti pdf nel browser
<tony_> glpiana ho effettuato tutte le operazioni per istallare ex novo xubuntu ma mi accade che pur facendo le variazioni nel boot di avvio, quindi impostando la pennetta usb come drive primario, all'avvio non mi legge la pen drive ma mi da le solite opzioni windows/xubuntu, appena puoi ...per un suggerimento
<glpiana> tony_, come hai preparato la pennetta?
<Guest75637> glpiana, no sono pagine web, su cui c'è l'opzione salva, il pc riesce a mandare la richiesta di stampa ma poi non trova connessa la stampante in rete, mentre per documenti già salvati la trova subito... Se vado in "coda di stampa" infatti i documenti risultano in attesa
<Guest75637> su cui c'è l'opzione stampa*
<tony_> aperto unebooting, fatto immagine sulla pen drive
<asdrubale> glpiana, sono guest 35541 ;)
<asdrubale> non trovavo un nick che andasse bene ahaha
<glpiana> Guest75637, facciamo una prova. Hai la coda di stampa vuota ora?
<glpiana> asdrubale, oki, vai sulle impstazioni di sistema e apri la sezione relativa ai driver proprietari
<glpiana> asdrubale, o aggiuntivi, o come li chiama
<glpiana> tony_, avevi controllato md5sum della iso prima di usare unetbootin?
<asdrubale> ho anche scaricato da nvidia.com l'uiltima versione
<Guest75637> glpiana, sì, ma mi è appena sorto un problema, non si connette più alla rete wifi... non so come mai -.-
<glpiana> asdrubale, lascia perdere quelli
<glpiana> Guest75637, prova a riavviare
<Guest75637> glpiana, già fatto...
<glpiana> Guest75637, scusami 5 minuti
<tony_> glpiana> tony_, avevi controllato md5sum della iso prima di usare unetbootin? no :( non so neanche cosa sia
<asdrubale> glpiana, ok ci sono. mi dice che sto utilizzando quelli open source
<Guest75637> glpiana, ok si è connesso al wi-fi, svuoto la coda di stampa, poi?
<lorenzo96> salve
<asdrubale> alternative binary driver o legacy binary driver
<asdrubale> di nvidia naturalmente
<lorenzo96> posso chiedere una cosa?
<glpiana> Guest75637, manda una pagina in stampa, poi da terminale scrivi: sudo service cups restart
<glpiana> asdrubale, metti gli nvidia proprietari raccomandati
<glpiana> !md5 | tony_
<ubot-it> tony_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Guest75637> glpiana, provo
<Guest75637> glpiana, ritorno con il nome di panda123 sull'altro pc almeno mi risulta più facile
<panda123> glpiana, eccomi
<asdrubale> glpiana,  ok.. fatto tutto.. re-reboot?
<glpiana> asdrubale, prima dammi l'output di: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<glpiana> panda123, hai provato?
<panda123> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8214585/
<asdrubale> ok
<asdrubale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8214594/
<glpiana> panda123, avevi mandato una pagina in stampa prima del comando?
<panda123> sì
<glpiana> asdrubale, prova a riavviare
<glpiana> panda123, e la stampante non fa nulla?
<panda123> no non si muove
<glpiana> panda123, ma tu vedi la pagina che hai mandato nella coda di stampa?
<panda123> dopo quel comando non più, se no dovrei vederla, aspetta che riprovo
<glpiana> panda123, la coda di stampa dovrebbe rimanere
<panda123_> glpiana, scusa ho dovuto riavviare
<glpiana> panda123_, non c'è problema, si era bloccato qualcosa?
<panda123_> sì la pagina di info della stampante...
<panda123_> glpiana, ora non dà più niente in coda di stampa...
<glpiana> panda123_, prova a stampare una pagina da internet
<glpiana> panda123_, dimmi se la vedi in coda di stampa
<glpiana> panda123_, poi apri questo link: http://localhost:631
<panda123_> glpiana, in che senso una pagina da internet?
<glpiana> panda123_, il tuo problema non è che non riesci a stampare dal browser?
<panda123_> sì, ma non pagine, file
<panda123_> come un allegato della mail
<glpiana> panda123_, file in che formato?
<panda123_> .jpg, .pdf credo anche
<glpiana> panda123_, in pratica dalla mail tu visualizzi invece che salvare e da lì non stampa, ho capito giusto?
<panda123_> hai capito, il problema è che nella sessione dell'INPS non si può salvare e bisogna stampare per forza dal browser per avere un tesserino
<glpiana> panda123_, perfetto, prova a mandare in stampa una cosa che non riesci a stampare, che sia una cosa che visualizzi dalla mail o la pagina dell'inps cui ti riferisci
<panda123_> fatto
<glpiana> panda123_, la visualizzi in codadi stampa?
<panda123_> no
<glpiana> panda123_, per stampare da firefox tu cosa fai?
<panda123_> mmh... non saprei
<panda123_> c'è il bottone stampa la pagina visualizzata
<panda123_> glpiana, ho appena provato da gmail e funziona, molto strano
<pa> e' normale che screen si perda i pezzi? tipo http://paste.ubuntu.com/8214694/
<glpiana> panda123_, facciamolo da dove hai bisogno di stampare e non riesci
<panda123_> aspetta accedo alla sessione INPS
<lorenzo96> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di un aiuto
<glpiana> lorenzo96, parla
<lorenzo96> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<lorenzo96> allora nella guida di installazione di ubuntu
<glpiana> !enter | lorenzo96
<ubot-it> lorenzo96: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<lorenzo96> ad un certo punto mi dice di verificare lo spazipo di riduzioen disponibile
<panda123_> glpiana, ora funziona, non so davvero come mai...
<lorenzo96> ok scusa
<panda123_> glpiana, da libero però non ancora ahah
<glpiana> panda123_, quando non stampa, dai nel temrinale: sudo service cups restart             e vedi se parte la stampante. se non lo fa rimanda la stampa
<lorenzo96> allora nella guida mi dice di controllare lo spazio di riduzione disponibile, e quindi di controllare nella partizione di windows, ma se io vado in gestione disco non trovo questa partizione
<glpiana> lorenzo96, prima di mettere mano a una riduzione della partizione di windows, da windows devi deframmentare il disco
<panda123_> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> lorenzo96, in questo modo i dati vengono compattati il più possibile all'inizio del disco e ubuntu può trovare spazio per infilarcisi
<glpiana> panda123_, spero che sta roba risolva il tuo problema
<lorenzo96> ho già fatto, ho analizzato il disco e mi dice 0% frammentato
<glpiana> lorenzo96, il programma di partizionamento di ubuntu dovrebbe dirti quanto spazio del disco è libero
<lorenzo96> no ma attualmente sono su windows, sto cercando di installare ubuntu
<glpiana> lorenzo96, da windows?
<glpiana> non con wubi spero!
<lorenzo96> si
<lorenzo96> non ho cpito
<glpiana> come vuoi tu... io non lo farei comunque
<lorenzo96> sto seguendo questa guida ----> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standardhttp://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard
<glpiana> piuttosto usa ubuntu da una live su usb
<lorenzo96> infatti sto tentando di fare quello
<lorenzo96> ma nella guida mi dice di fare questo passaggio
<glpiana> lorenzo96, saltalo quel passaggio se hai già fatto il defrag
<glpiana> lorenzo96, se poi in fase di installazione ti da problemi a ridurre il disco, torna che ci pensiamo
<lorenzo96> ok, però come faccio a sapere quanto spazio dedicare ad ubuntu?
<lorenzo96> perchè c'è scritto che non deve superare lo spazio minimo
<glpiana> lorenzo96, il disco non si farà togliere più spazio di quello che può dare, stai tranquillo. comuqnue se vuoi controllare premi su start, poi tasto destro su computer e lì dovresti trovare gestione dischi o roba simile (scusa ma windows me lo ricordo molto ma molto poco)
<lorenzo96> ok grazie mille, intanto provo la live e dopo procedo con l'installazione, se dopo ho problemi come hai detto torno
<halfbosss> buongiorno :)
<glpiana> !ciao | halfbosss
<ubot-it> halfbosss: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<halfbosss> allora vi spiego subito il mio problema ho su un vecchio notebook lubuntu 14.04 e ho una webcam trust (mi sembra wb320x) la webcam funziona alla grande su windows quando la metto sul pc con lubuntu la inserisco usb prima di avviare il pc e la webcam da guvcwiev viene riconosciuta ma già tipo su skype o su siti come chatroulette o la video chat di fb no come mai ????
<halfbosss> non sapete aiutarmi ???
<glpiana> per le webchat non penso ci sia soluzione
<glpiana> per skype qualcosa possiamo provare
<halfbosss> e come mai per le webchat non si può fare niente ???? :/
<roberto> salve ho bisogno di aiuto
<glpiana> parla
<Guest79249> vado su download,scelgo la versione, clicco su avvia download ma non mi scarica nulla
<glpiana> !release | Guest79249 vai qui
<ubot-it> Guest79249 vai qui: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Guest79249> la più recente e stabile che consigliate qual'è?
<glpiana> Guest79249, la versione 14.04. poi 32 o 64 bit dipende dal tuo processore
<glpiana> Guest79249, infine quale prendere (ubuntu, kubutnu, lubuntu o xubuntu) va un po' a gusti e un po' in funzione dell'hardarw
<glpiana> *hardware
<Guest79249> scelgo la 14.04 clicco e quale devo scaricare per un portatile a 32 bit
<Guest79249> ?
<NewUbunter> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<glpiana> Guest79249, PC (Intel x86) desktop image in questa pagina http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ se prendi la versione con unity. il tuo pc la reggerà? quanta ram hai?
<glpiana> !ciao | NewUbunter
<ubot-it> NewUbunter: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lorenzo96> salve, sono tornato ed ho un problema...la scheda madre permette il boot da USB, ho selezionato la USB ma mi esce un errore con scritto bootimage missing...com'è possibile?
<Guest79249> 3.9 gb
<NewUbunter> Chiedo una mano a voi guru. Ho installato la versione 14.04 ma appena si avvia il pc e avvio un programma o apro una finestra, la stessa si blocca, funziona solo il mouse e a volte riesco ad aprire altre applicazione a volte devo riavviare perchè si blocca
<glpiana> Guest79249, ok, non dovresti avere problemi con quella che ti ho indicato
<cybernova> lorenzo96, come hai creato la chiavetta usb?
<glpiana> NewUbunter, quanta ram ha il tuo pc, che processore ha e che scheda video?
<lorenzo96> con il programma che c'era nella guida
<NewUbunter> Ram 4 giga, processore 2 dual core, scheda video ati
<cybernova> lorenzo96, sei sicuro di averlo fatto correttamente? perchè non pare proprio
<lorenzo96> OK allora riprovò adesso
<Guest79249> ma devo scaricare desktop image, la prima o la seconda scelta?
<glpiana> Guest79249, te l'ho scritto quale
<glpiana> NewUbunter, sistema installato da poco?
<NewUbunter> appena installato
<Guest79249> grazie :)
<glpiana> NewUbunter, proviamo ad aggiornarlo. regge un terminale aperto?
<NewUbunter> ho riprovato a farlo 2 volte ma da lo stesso risultato
<lorenzo96> non capisco, da windows mi riconosce la USB come install ubuntu, quindi mi pare strano che ci siano stati errori
<pa> qual e' il modo raccomandato di installare i driver nvidia versione 337 su 14.04?
<NewUbunter> sto facendo adesso l'aggiornamento proposto in automatico all'accensione
<cybernova> lorenzo96, hai un pc con uefi?
<glpiana> pa, se non ti vengono proposti dal gestore driver aggiuntivi lascia perdere
<pa> no, e' fermo a 331
<glpiana> pa, sarebbe roba che hai scaricato dal sito nvidia?
<lorenzo96> non penso, al boot mi esce  la schermata della mobo e premo f11 per il boot menu, quindi seleziono la usb
<pa> non ho scaricato niente, per ora
<glpiana> pa, allora sei a posto csì
<glpiana> *così
<pa> pero vedo che i 331 sono vecchissimi. e c'e' una feature nei 337 che mi serve
<glpiana> pa, nel caso lo fai a tuo rischio e pericolo. la docuemntazione sarà sicuramente presente sul sito nvidia. non troverai supporto qui per software esterno ai repository ufficiali
<pa> volevo sapere se c'era qualcosa di ufficiale
<pa> glpiana, avevo trovato http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/xorg-edgers/trusty/main/base/nvidia-graphics-drivers-337
<pa> ma sono stati rimossi non so perche
<glpiana> pa, non postare guide esterne su questo canale per cortesia.
<cybernova> lorenzo96, di che pc si tratta?
<glpiana> pa, possiamo chiudere il discorso ora?
<lorenzo96> un fisso con Intel core duo, 1 GB RAM DDR 2 e hdd da 180
<pa> ok
<cybernova> lorenzo96, ok allora non dovrebbe essere uefi, la chiavetta è formattata in fat32?
<lorenzo96> ah no era ntfs
<lorenzo96> devo metterla in fat32?
<cybernova> lorenzo96, si prova così, perchè ntfs potrebbe dare qualche problema
<lorenzo96> ora provo
<cuse> ciao
<cuse> ho bisogno di un info
<cuse> sto scaricando ubuntu
<cuse> come faccio a metterlo su dvd e fare autorun?
<glpiana> !installazione | cuse
<ubot-it> cuse: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<NewUbunter> ho effettuato l'aggiornamento automatico ma la situazione non è migliorata :(
<glpiana> NewUbunter, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<NewUbunter> il terminale mantiene
<NewUbunter> ok fatto
<glpiana> NewUbunter, ora, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<NewUbunter> fatto
<glpiana> NewUbunter, aveva pacchetti da aggiornare?
<NewUbunter> si
<glpiana> NewUbunter, ok, riavvia il pc
<NewUbunter> ok
<NewUbunter> dopo il riavvio devo testare oppure devo fare altro?
<glpiana> NewUbunter, mi devi dire che si è riavviato e io ti dico cosa fare
<NewUbunter> riavviato :)
<glpiana> NewUbunter, apri un terminale e scrivi: uname -a    e copia qui il numero
<NewUbunter> 3.13.0-35
<glpiana> NewUbunter, oki, ora vai nelle impostazioni di sistema e cerca la voce relativa ai driver aggiuntivi
<NewUbunter> ok sta cercando
<NewUbunter> nessun driver disponibile
<lorenzo96> OK la livello ha funzionato, però ho un problema con la risoluzione dello schermo e vedo l immagine tagliata, come faccio a sistemare?
<glpiana> NewUbunter, ok, prova a usarlo così e dimmi se regge
<NewUbunter> niente, schermate bloccate, non posso chiuderle, il browser si blocca, funziona solo il mouse e la ricerca premendo i tasto WIN
<NewUbunter> *IL
<cybernova> lorenzo96, prova la live, prova *ubuntu senza installare e utilizza l'opzione: nomodeset che si può selezionare premendo F6 nella schermata iniziale
<NewUbunter> ho appena scoperto che le finestre possono essere navigate con la tastiera, quindi non sono bloccate! Il mouse riesce ad aprirle e a fare una sola operazione
<glpiana> NewUbunter, ben strano comportamento. hai usato una home già usata precedentemente?
<NewUbunter> no è la prima volta che installo ubuntu
<lorenzo96> se premo f6 non accade nulla...
<cybernova> lorenzo96, quando vedi questa schermata: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=install_00_precise.png premi un tasto qualsiasi e ti comparirà questa schermata qua: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=1004-0.png li premi F6 e selezioni l'opzione nomodeset e poi seleziona "Prova Ubuntu senza installarlo"
<cybernova> lorenzo96, tutto questo quando fai partire il boot dalla chiavetta
<NewUbunter> ho trovato la causa
<NewUbunter> il problema è il mio RAT 7 (mouse)
<NewUbunter> ho esguito sudo restart lightdm e funziona tutto
<NewUbunter> come potrei risolvere?
<glpiana> NewUbunter, che mouse è?
<NewUbunter> un RAT 7
<diamir> Ciao a tutti
<cybernova> !ciao | diamir
<ubot-it> diamir: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<glpiana> NewUbunter, eh, appunto, che è un RAT7?
<NewUbunter> è un mouse da gaming della mad catz
<glpiana> NewUbunter, hai un mouse normale da provare?
<glpiana> NewUbunter, guarda qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=532768
<NewUbunter> stavo seguendo proprio quella guida :D
<NewUbunter> ok risolto grazie a tutti! Mi postate un link dove configuare al meglio questa versione di Ubuntu?
<rob____> ciao
<Guest56472> salve
<Guest56472> devo installare ubuntu su un nuovo computer e vorrei scaricare tutto quanto possibile
<Guest56472> mi spiego meglio
<Guest56472> ho una connessione internet lenta e quindi per scaricare il sistemaoperativo miserviro di un aiuto e dellacncessione cheun amicomifara' dellasua lineainternet
<Guest56472> e quindiuna volta scaricato il cd vorrei anche scaricare tutto cio' che ptreiavere intenzione diinstallare in seguito
<Guest56472> in modo che quando uso synaptic e richied l'installazionenonvada inrete mamichiedail cd chehoscaricato
<Guest56472> ricordo diaver fattocosiin passato con debian
<Guest56472> qualcunomi sa dire dove sacicarele altreimmaginiiso dei cd o dvd che mipotrebbero servire?
<enzotib> Guest56472, non mi risulta che Ubuntu fornisce il software in formato DVD, ad esclusione di quello per l'installazione
<enzotib> fornisca*
<Guest56472> =D
<enzotib> Guest56472, ma tu non hai proprio la connessione, oppure è lenta/costosa?
<Guest56472> la connessione e' costosa, nel senso cheho 10 giga mensili
<enzotib> Guest56472, allora posso suggerirti un metodo (da terminale) per sapere quali pacchetti ti servono, poi li scarichi altrove, poi li copi sul tuo pc e li installi
<Guest56472> comunque debian ricordobenemiconsenti' lo scarico di circa 10 cd rom che poi notificai a synaptic, e quando cercavo dinstallare qualche pacchettomichiedeva diinderire ilrelativo cd
<enzotib> Guest56472, sì con Debian puoi farlo, con Ubuntu no
<maxleo> si può rinstallare xubuntu con la live?
<enzotib> maxleo, certo
<Guest56472> meglio diniente, dimmi,comunque ci sara' certamente lapossibilita'di farecio'cheho scritto
<Guest56472> dimmichecomandi?
<maxleo> i programmi installati verranno cancellati
<maxleo> ?
<enzotib> Guest56472, se non ci sono i CD non c'è la possibilità, a meno che non te li crei tu
<maxleo> quello che vorrei sapere e se rinstallando la live corregge gli errori o installa ex novo
<Guest56472> mi sa cheubuntu chieda allareinstallazione semantenere cio' che c'e' nelladirecttory /home
<enzotib> maxleo, se vai su Partizionamento manuale, scegli la partizione già utilizzata ma gli dici di non formattarla
<enzotib> maxleo, a meno che non hai la /home separata, che sarebbe anche più semplice
<maxleo> ok
<maxleo> provo e ti faccio sapere
<enzotib> Guest56472, comunque, sudo apt-get --print-uris -y dist-upgrade    ti fornisce in coda gli URI dei pacchetti che vorrebbe scaricare (senza scaricarli realmente, però)
<Guest56472> adesso a me,midicicomefare download dei pacchetti,  conanche quelli propedeutici, e salvali perpoiinstallarli
<enzotib> Guest56472, puoi evitare di attaccare le parole? hai qualche problema con gli spazi?
<Guest56472> si e' la tastiera
<Guest56472> quindi sudo apt-get --nomepacchetto -y dist-upgrade
<enzotib> Guest56472, una volta che hai l'elenco, lo metti in un file (uno per riga), con un bel wget davanti (questa cosa si può automatizzare, se vuoi)
<Guest56472> spiegamimeglio
<enzotib> Guest56472, no, --print-uris serve per stampare gli URL dei pacchetti da scaricare
<enzotib> Guest56472, ripeto sudo apt-get --print-uris -y dist-upgrade
<enzotib> Guest56472, oppure sudo apt-get --print-uris -y install pacchettoA pacchetto B
<new> ciao
<enzotib> scusa, la B andava attaccata
<enzotib> Guest56472, mi segui?
<new> mi era saltata la linea chat
<new> ripeti per cortesia
<enzotib> new, non parlavo con te
<enzotib> new a meno che non sei il Guest56472 di prima
<new> sono il guestdi prima, mi e' saltata lalinea e sono dinuovo qui
<enzotib> Guest56472, ripeto sudo apt-get --print-uris -y dist-upgrade
<enzotib> new, ripeto sudo apt-get --print-uris -y dist-upgrade
<enzotib> new, oppure sudo apt-get --print-uris -y install pacchettoA pacchettoB
<enzotib> new, posso anche darti un comando completo che ti fornisce uno script di download che poi vai a eseguire su un altro pc
<new> dimmi
<enzotib> new, sudo apt-get --print-uris -y dist-upgrade | sed -nr "s/'(.*)'.*/wget \1/p" > download-script
<new> capito
<new> ci evo riflettere bene su come fare
<enzotib> new, una volta che hai scaricato i pacchetti usando un'altra macchina, li metti su una pendrive e li copi sulla tua macchina su /var/cache/apt/archive
<new> se fosse possibile fare il download dei repository magari
<enzotib> new, i repository sono un po' tanta roba
<new> ilfatto e' che non posso andare da questoamicoognivolta che voglioinstallare qualcosa
<new> quanta roba?
<enzotib> boh, vediamo se trovo una stima da qualche parte
<posta> buongiorno a tutti
<enzotib> new qualcosa tipo 1.6TB di roba
<enzotib> !ciao | posta
<ubot-it> posta: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<new> addirittura
<krabador> si, sono piu' di 40000 pacchetti
<new> con DEBIAN solo era fattibile
<krabador> new, https://www.osdisc.com/products/linux/ubuntu/ubuntu-1404-lts-software-repository-32bit.html
<krabador> new, tu hai detto di volere tutto
<new> cosi' e' impossibile
<posta> scusate, è possibile assegnare 2 IP alla stessa scheda di rete?
<new> si potrebbe fareallora
<krabador> new, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<krabador> new, certo a patto che scarichi l'equivalente di 17 dvd
<new> ci pendero'
<new> pensero'
<enzotib> posta, dovrebbe essere possibile
<posta> io uso la versione server :) mi sai dire in che modo?
<enzotib> posta, quindi niente network-manager?
<posta> enzotib, nulla. Via linea di comando
<krabador> new, senza connessione ad internet, o di preoccupi di delineare cosa ci devi fare col pc, procurandoti tutti i software che ti servono, ed aggiornando di tanto in tanto con lo script di enzotib , oppure la vita è dura
<enzotib> posta, anche network-manager si può usare da linea di comando
<enzotib> orami i sistemi sono pensati per essere sempre connessi
<enzotib> posta, guarda la seconda risposta a questa domanda: http://askubuntu.com/questions/199181/issue-with-setting-up-multiple-ip-addresses-on-ubuntu-server-installation
<enzotib> posta, oppure questo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/313877/how-do-i-add-an-additional-ip-address-to-etc-network-interfaces
<posta> enzotib, grazie miile. Vedo se ci riesco :)
<Manu> Ciao ragazzi... so che questo problema e' comunq ma non riesco a risolverlo... problema flashplayer su firefox al momento di giocare con qualche gioco di facebook.. sapete come risolverlo? ne sarei infinitamente grato
<krabador> "problema flashplayer" ?
<krabador> spiega
<Manu> ok
<Manu> mi chiede di installare la versione 11.4 e la mia versione e' l'ultima aggiornata da update
<Manu> ho ripetuto tutti i procedimenti... ho disintallato e installato 3/4 volte dalla pagina ufficiale di adobe
<Manu> ma ancora non riesco a usare questo benedetto gioco
<Manu> non che sia importante giocarci, ma bensi' che firefox non debba darmi questi problemi con adobeflash.
<Manu> non sono un'esperto di computeristica..se non sono stato esaudiente mi dispiace
<krabador> Manu, firefox puo' usare ufficialmente l'ultima versione di flash per linux, che è 11.2.202.400
<krabador> puoi usare chrome, che ha un flash interno, ed è aggiornato
<krabador> o chromium, a patto di installarla
<Manu> hai soluzione alternative per firefox?
<krabador> Manu, cos'hai contro chromium?
<Manu> occupa spazio che non ho?
<Manu> e poi basta un solo browser credo
<Manu> grazie cmq krabador.. provero' a sostituire firefox con chrome
<pa> per aggiungere una entry ntfs in fstab, come e' consigliato fare? usando ntfs-3g?
<enzotib> pa è lo stesso
<pa> ntfs e ntfs-3g e' uguale?
<pa> non erano due driver diversi?
<enzotib> pa, mount.ntfs e mount.ntfs-3g dovrebbero essere collegati con un link simbolico
<enzotib> pa, una volta erano diversi, ora mi pare non più
<pa> vero
<pa> grazie
<krabador> ntfs-3g
<andreapd> buonasera qualcuno puo dirmi come fare partire ubuntu studio da chiavetta usb ? ho copiato il tutto ho settato il boot di partenza ma non la vede e entra direttamente in windows 8, grazie
<andreapd> ps nemmeno da dvd riesco a installarlo
<andreapd> come non detto ciao
<lorenzo85> ciao a tutti, ho da poco installato ubuntu. PErchè se faccio partire youtube dalla barra delle applicazioni mi esce un errore con scritto che si è verificato un errore del sistema?
<lorenzo85> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<tony__> buona sera, sto tentando di reistallare xubuntu su disco partizionato windows/ubuntu, ho effettuato diversi dowload del so ubuntu ho copiato immagine con unebooting ma il problema e' questo: il bios non mi rende operative le variazioni del boot di avvio, avete suggerimenti? grazie
<enzotib> tony__, come hai fatto la prima volta che l'hai installato?
<tony__> esattamente come ora
<tony__> vorrei reistallarlo perche cmq mi da dei problemi sia win che xubuntu e non vorrei che tra i problemi ci fosse anche una corruzione del bios
<enzotib> tony__, cioè tu riesci a impostare il boot, salvi, esci e si avvia sempre grub?
<tony__> yes
<tony__> e se formattassi sia win che xubuntu temo che poi non ne esco fuori
<enzotib> tony__, probabile che la USB non è fatta bene
<enzotib> tony__, hai controllato la checksum?
<tony__> stessa immagine
<tony__> ho anche provato piu pen drive
<tony__> non so piu che altro fare credimi
<pa> ma di default i file su ntfs  (creati in windows) hanno permessi rwxrwxrwx?
<tony__> pa scusa ma non comprendo se era per me
<enzotib> pa, i permessi, vista di Linux, sono fissati in fase di mount, e non dipendono dai permessi effettivi windows sulla partizione
<enzotib> tony__, sempre con unetbootin
<enzotib> ?
<tony__> si  enzo
<enzotib> tony__, cambia metodo, allora
<pa> enzotib, ma mi pare di capire che ntfs supporta i permessi se si monta con permissions
<enzotib> pa, sì, in effetti c'è un metodo, tu l'hai utilizzato?
<tony__> ma se smonto tutto e risalgo con ubuntu in unica partizione?
<enzotib> tony__, da Ubuntu puoi usare Creatore Dischi di Avvio
<enzotib> tony__, forse non ho capito qual è il tuo obiettivo
<pa> enzotib, beh ho montato con permissions, che mi pare di capire consenta di fare chmod/chown sui file. Pero tutti i file della partizione, provenienti da windows, sono con permessi 777
<enzotib> pa, se ci sei tra un po' ne parliamo, ora devo andare un attimo
<pa> ok :)
<tony__> enzo ho avuto de seri problemi con win che non so come mi si stanno riscontrando anche in linux esempio dei freeze o degli spegnimenti improvvisi
<tony__> mi son trovato le kernel cancellate, le ho rimesse sperando fosse per questo
<tony__> ma non e' cosi
<tony__> allora vorrei poter mettere solo ubunto e salutare win
<tony__> non e' difficile, non e' la prima volte che istallo ubunto
<tony__> ma mai mi son trovato in queste condizioni
<tony__> non mi varia il boot di avvio
<tony__> pur registrando le variazioni
<enzotib> pa,
<enzotib> tony__,
<tony__> dimmi enzo
<enzotib> tony__, ripeto che devi provare a fare la pendrive in altro modo,
<enzotib> !usbwin | tony__
<ubot-it> tony__: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<tony__> provo subito grazie enzo
<pa> ciao enzotib
<enzotib> pa, mi dici esattamente cosa hai fatti con i permessi?
<pa> allora, ho montato il disco NTFS manipolato fin ora da win7 (quindi con tutti i file creati in win7) tramite fstab via: UUID=XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX							/disks/MyPassport20	ntfs	noauto,user,permissions,uid=1000,gid=0		0	5
<pa> pero sia che metto permissions, sia che no, tutti i file risultano come: -rwxrwxrwx  e le directory  drwxrwxrwx
<enzotib> pa, un attimo che controllo
<pa> adesso, il sospetto che avevo e' che i file creati in windows abbiano questi permessi di default
<Muflone> sera
<enzotib> pa, no non è così, un attimo di pazienza
<enzotib> pa, ma poi come lo monti, se c'è noauto?
<pa> a mano
<pa> mount
<enzotib> pa, comando esatto di mount?
<pa> mount /disks/MyPassport20
<lorenzo96> ciao ho bisogno di aiuto
<enzotib> pa, e l'output del comando mount senza opzioni qual è?
<enzotib> !chiedi | lorenzo96
<ubot-it> lorenzo96: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lorenzo96> allora, ho da poco installato ubuntu e come prima cosa volevo sapere perchè ogni volta che il pc mi va in standby (si spegne lo schermo) quando voglio usarlo di nuovo mi chiede la password. Come faccio a togliere ciò? Seconda cosa: è possibile mettere le applicazioni nella scrivania? un pò come windows diciamo, perchè mi da un pò fastidio avere tante app nella barra laterale
<pa> Using default user mapping
<enzotib> lorenzo96, per la prima sicuramente si può fare, è in impostazioni di sistema
<enzotib> lorenzo96, Luminosità e Blocco
<lorenzo96> ok fatto grazie
<lorenzo96> la seconda è possibile?
<enzotib> lorenzo96, per la seconda, puoi aprire la cartella /us/share/applications, copiare le app che ti interessano sulla scrivania
<lorenzo96> ecco siccome ho iniziato proprio oggi ad utilizzare ubuntu come faccio ad aprire le cartelle in un percorso specifico?
<lorenzo96> scusate la nabbaggine
<enzotib> lorenzo96, dal file manager: Ctrl-L
<enzotib> e nella casella di testo scrivi il percorso
<lorenzo96> non mi apre niente se premo ctrl l
<enzotib> lorenzo96, hai lanciato il filemanager?
<lorenzo96> ah ok avevo saltato un passaggio
<Andrea-> buonasera
<lorenzo96> ok perfetto grazie mille...comunque altra cosa, appena installato mi era uscita una finestra con tutti i shortcut della tastiera, dopo posso ritrovarla?
<enzotib> !ciao | Andrea-
<ubot-it> Andrea-: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lorenzo96> ah se provo a spostare le app nella scrivania mi dà accesso negato
<enzotib> lorenzo96, perché non puoi spostarle, devi fare prima destro sull'icona, copia, poi destro sulla scrivania, incolla
<lorenzo96> ah ok, devo ancora abituarmi a ubuntu
<krabador> lorenzo96, prendi confidenza con la sezione "impostazioni " del sistema operativo
<enzotib> lorenzo96, se tieni premuto il tast WIN destro dovrebbe apparire
<lorenzo96> grazie mille per l'aiuto....avete da consigliarmi qualche applicazione che potrebbe tornarmi utile?
<enzotib> lorenzo96, hai installato il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<lorenzo96> no, in cosa consisterebbe?
<enzotib> lorenzo96, un metapacchetto che ti installa una serie di pacchetti utili per i formati proprietari, per esempio MP3, Flash Player, etc, etc.
<lorenzo96> perfetto ora lo installo allora...devo dire che mi sembra molto meglio di windows comunque, molto più leggero sicuramente, ha fatto rinascere il mio vecchio pc
<enzotib> bene
<lorenzo96> il software center mi è diventato in bianco e nero...è crashato?
<enzotib> lorenzo96, segnala che sta usando molte risorse ed è in qualche modo bloccato, aspetta un po' che si sblocca
<Andrea-> krabador: scusa il disturbo, ieri sera mi hai consigliato di sccaricare linux secure per il ripristino del grub a causa del bios uefi (non vedo ne ubuntu ne grub dopo l'installazione) , ho tentano ma non ho risolto nulla, magari sbaglio in qualche passaggio
<krabador> Andrea-, sei in live adesso ?
<Andrea-> no al momento sto su windows
<krabador> Andrea-, allora, carica ubuntu in live, connettiti con cavo lan, ed entra qui
<Andrea-> krabador: con la secure si?
<krabador> Andrea-, "con la secure" , cosa intendi?
<Andrea-> con linux secure remix
<lorenzo96> ho un altro problema, non capisco perchè i video nell'applicazione di youtube (che funziona senza problemi) caricano molto lentamente, mentre nel browser me li carica subito...c'è qualche problema?
<krabador> Andrea-, no, hai il supporto di installazione di ubuntu ?
<Andrea-> krabador:  ho un cd per entrare in live
<jester-> sera
<pa> enzotib, apparentemente chmod non funziona, non ostante "permissions"
<krabador> Andrea-, vai con quello
<pa> secondo qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11840/how-do-i-use-chmod-on-an-ntfs-or-fat32-partition dovrebbe funzionare anche senza avere uno usermapping, ma poi vai a sapere..
<Andrea-> ok arrivo
<Andrea-> krabador  sono con la live, cosa devo fare ora_
<krabador> Andrea-, apri il terminale, loadkeys it
<krabador> Andrea-, sudo gparted
<krabador> fai uno screenshot e lo mandi qui
<krabador> !image | Andrea-
<ubot-it> Andrea-: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Kla> Buonasera a tutti
<Kla> Posso chiedere un aiuto ?sono due giorni che  cerco ma non riesco a trovare niente in merito
<Kla> Uso lubuntu su un netbook ho provato ad installare serviio funziona tutto,ma in alcune schede di configurazione non rieco a vedere l intero contenuto
<Kla> Per esempio il pulsante salva lo vedo solo a meta
<Andrea-> krabador:  http://postimg.org/image/ib7lniar1/
<Kla> Sembrerebbe un problema di risoluzione fastidiosissimo che mi e capitato anche con altri software . c e modo di risolvere?una specie di scrolling all interno di ogni scheda,o ad esempio rimpicciolire lo schermo?
<krabador> Kla, "serviio " ?
<Kla> Si serviio, ma  questo problema mi ė capitato anche con altre applicazioni
<Muflone> il classico problema delle applicazioni scritte in java
<Kla> Si esatto
<Kla> Esiste un modo per risolvere?
<Muflone> non me ne sono mai preoccupato, spesso basta cambiare il tema dell'applicazione
<krabador> Andrea-, il supporto di installazione che hai messo, di che versione di ubuntu  è?
<Andrea-> 14.04.1 krabador
<krabador> Andrea-, in questo momento secure boot, è abilitato o non abilitato?
<Andrea-> disabilitato
<Kla> Scusate
<Kla> Muflone quindi mi consigli di cambiare tema?
<Kla> Non. Sono sicuro si possa fare in serviio
<Muflone> Kla, spesso basta cambiar tema dell'app
<Kla> Volendo fare una ricerca piu approfondita cosa posso cercare su google?
<Muflone> "la ricetta per la pasta e fagioli bolognese"
<Kla> Ho provato
<Kla> Niente
<Muflone> curioso
<Kla> Non sapevo si trattasse di un problema delle app in java
<Kla> Mi hai dato un indizio
<Kla> Prima facevo delle ricerche improbabile
<Kla> Scheda visualiyyata a meta risoluzione ubuntu
<Kla> E non mi usciva gran che
<Kla>  Se mi indirizzazssi ancora di piu su una ricerca sarebbe perfetto
<Muflone> diciamo che si tratta della app scritte col culo :P
<Muflone> e java in questo aiuta
<jester-> e lo fa in winzoz va bene, in linux so pretende
<jester-> si
<Muflone> è un classico di chi sviluppa interfacce grafiche, le fa misurate al pixel, poi basta che il programma venga tradotto in un'altra lingua e il testo non ci entra più, basta che l'utente abbia un tema con i caratteri più grandi e il testo spana lo spazio fornito all'etichetta, e così via
<jester-> sui netbook  frequente
<krabador> Andrea-, allora, adesso puoi installare boot-repair, e mandarlo indicando come /boot/efi la sda1
<krabador> Andrea-, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo sed 's/trusty/saucy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yannubuntu-boot-repair-trusty.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)
<Andrea-> krabador ok ci sono, ora?
<krabador> Andrea-, mandalo , va in advanced options
<Andrea-> posizione del grub
<krabador> Separate /boot/efi partition
<krabador> sda1
<Andrea-> si [ gi' impostata cosi
<krabador> ok, applica
<krabador> Andrea-, ma la voce è selezionabile, o offuscata?
<Andrea-> selezionabile con la spunta, [ in sda1
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> la voce os to boot by default, che dice?
<Andrea-> ubuntu
<krabador> si, il menu a tendina che dice ?
<Andrea-> sda8 ubuntu  e poi  windows via sda8 menu
<krabador> ok, lascia stare ubuntu
<krabador> applica
<Andrea-> L'avvio del PC è in modalità Legacy. Potrebbe essere utile riprovare dopo aver impostato la modalità EFI. Continuare?
<Andrea-> giusto?
<krabador> si
<Andrea-> mi da dei comandi da dare nel terminale
<Andrea-> li do o li vui vedere?
<krabador> alla pressione del tasto applica ?
<Andrea-> dopo aver applicato, mi apre una finestra con 3 comandi da dare al terminale
<Andrea-> sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda8" dpkg --configure -a sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda8" apt-get install -fy sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda8" apt-get install -y --force-yes grub-efi-amd64-signed shim-signed linux-signed-generic
<Andrea-> li posso dare tranquillo
<Muflone> fintanto che la gente userà linux in questa maniera resterà voodoo
<kimal73> buonanotte
<krabador> Andrea-, manda schermata
<enzotib> pa
<pa> eccomi
<Andrea-> krabador  ho dato quei comandi, ora mi chiede questo  http://postimg.org/image/dvddgv47n/
<enzotib> pa, ho provato e noto delle differenze, però la cosa migliore è creare un mapping personale, con il tool ntfs-3g.usermap
<pa> enzotib, ho appena provato a creare il mapping, ma pare che non funzioni.. mi dice "There were no valid user or no valid group"
<pa> in ogni modo non credo cambi i permessi di default ai file (che come dicevo sono 777)
<pa> a sto punto lascio permissions e il default mapping e provo a fare chmod -R
<enzotib> pa, ma è una partizione dati oppure una partizione di sistema?
<pa> dati
<enzotib> pa, questo è il punto, il mapping devi farlo con una partizione di sistema
<neramarea> ma se io volessi separare i volumi delle uscite audio di due o più schede internet, come si fa? :-)
<enzotib> schede internet?
<neramarea> schede del browser, enzotib
<neramarea> in effetti non era chiaro
<enzotib> neramarea, ho capito, ma non so
<neramarea> cioè, se ho facebook aperto su un gioco, e youtube sull'ultimo successo di Nevruz; voglio ascoltare Nevruz a palla giocando a Pepper Panic silenziato... volete dirmi che non c'è un modo?
<cybernova> neramarea, il modo c'è ed è anche abbastanza semplice
<neramarea> ?
<cybernova> neramarea, clicca l'icona dell'audio ed entra nei settaggi
<neramarea> "l'icona dell'audio" mi sa tanto di uno che usa Unity...+
<krabador> neramarea, specifica cosa usi, allora.
<cybernova> neramarea, tu che ambiente grafico utilizzi?
<neramarea> krabador, sono nato in questo canale... vivo qui da prima del tuo arrivo... dovresti saperlo...
<neramarea> Gnome-shell
<neramarea> ovviamente
<cybernova> ovvio
<Muflone> ovviamente
<neramarea> ;-) Muflone
<krabador> neramarea, se fossi qui dal 2006, non avresti una domanda come quella che hai fatto
<neramarea> bèh... ora che ci siamo presi per il culo tutti assieme vicendevolmente, qualcuno mi spiega come si fa in firefox su ubuntu 12.04 a separare i can ali audio? Grazzzzie
<Muflone> forse pone la stessa domanda da 8 anni
<neramarea> krabador, non sentirti offeso, su...
<krabador> !chat | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<neramarea> io sto tentando di CHIUDERE la chat, e di avere un indirizzo d'azione...
<neramarea> jester-
<cybernova> neramarea, qui niente ti è dovuto, visto che fai tanto il saccente è ora che ti arrangi
<neramarea> cybernova, senza offesa... ho solo posto una domanda.
<neramarea> noto che da qualche mese a questa parte l'ambiente è un po' scaduto...
<cybernova> neramarea, e allora dopo averla posta aspetti che qualcuno ti risponda, senza porla una seconda volta
<neramarea> ma da dove esce, questo, enzotib ?
<krabador> neramarea, sei nato in questo canale, e non sai che ci si deve rivolgere educatamente a chi sta qui ad offrire supporto, e cazzeggiare in #ubuntu-it-chat ?
<neramarea> krabador, non sono stato io ad iniziare il "cazzeggio".
<enzotib> comunque in genere i filmati youtube anno un loro cursore del volume, così anche spesso i giochi, quindi...
<neramarea> comunque, googlerò ancora un po'. magari poi tornerò a spiegarvi come si fa.
<neramarea> grazie, enzotib.
<neramarea> riproverò con altri sistemi di controllo volume.
<neramarea> 'notte agli anziani.
<Muflone> notte, giovincello
<neramarea> ...stasera continuo ad avvertire un nonsochè di presa per il culo.....
<neramarea> ya'' ll''p
<Muflone> notte
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-03
<glpiana> ola
<monica_> ciao! ho appena installato la 14.04 dalla 12.04 ed ho avuto parecchi errori. il sistema ora è molto più lento. mi servirebbe un parere. installo la 14 da zero oppure ritorno alla 12?
<glpiana> monica_, di che errori parli?
<monica_> dipendenze non trovate ... il monitor di sistema non parte.
<glpiana> monica_, apri un terminale
<monica_> fatto
<glpiana> monica_, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<monica_> fatto
<glpiana> monica_, ha dat output?
<glpiana> *dato
<monica_> scusa non capisco
<glpiana> monica_, hai dato il comando nel terminale. è apparso qualcosa nel terminale?
<monica_> tuttora continua a dare scritte
<glpiana> ok, dimmi quando termina
<monica_> ... continua a frullare. intanto ti dico che il portatile dove vorrei installare ha i requisiti minimi per il 64 e niente di più
<monica_> messaggio ho modificato il php.ini
<danilo> buongiorno
<glpiana> monica_, se quel comando "frulla" vuol dire che non era completato l'aggiornamento. per cui potrebbe anche darsi che quando termina "la cura" tutto vada bene
<glpiana> monica_, non ho capito
<danilo> una volta scericato ubuntu server come faccio a far partire l'installazione
<glpiana> !installazione | danilo
<ubot-it> danilo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<monica_> ok sta ancora lavorando. speriamo la cura vada bene!
<monica_> ok ha finito!
<glpiana> monica_, dai ancora sudo dpkg --configure -a
<monica_> fatto ... è riapparso il prompt senza altre scritte
<glpiana> monica_, ok, riavvia e poi torna qui. intanto fai attenzione ad eventuali errori e riportali quando rientri
<monica_> grazie mille! ti faccio sapere
<manolo_> ragazzi come faccio a abilitare l'icona skype in unity nella stesso menù di pidgin e thunderbird (se possibile)????
<glpiana> manolo_, prova a leggere qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/286233/how-to-add-a-skype-indicator
<monica_> rieccomi, parlavo con glpiana. Ho riavviato il sistema senza errori. Il monitor di sistema ora parte correttamente. Tuttavia il sisyema è ancora molto più lento di prima
<glpiana> monica_, la tua interfaccia grafica è unity?
<monica_> ... perdonami ... dimmi come fare per saperlo
<glpiana> monica_, hai una barra con i tasti alla tua sinistra?
<monica_> si!
<glpiana> monica_, che scheda video monta il tuopc? se non lo sai scrivi in un terminale: lspci | grep -i vga
<manolo_> grazie glpiana adesso ci do un'occhiata!!!!
<monica_> amd/ati mobility radeon hd 5430/5450/5470
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> monica_, ora scrivi nel terminale: lsmod | grep radeon          e dimmi se da output
<monica_> grep: output: file o directory inesistente
<glpiana> monica_, il comando che devi scrivere è: lsmod | grep radeon
<monica_> ... sono imbranata :) devo riportarti tutto?
<glpiana> !paste | monica_
<ubot-it> monica_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<monica_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8221595/
<jester-> doppia scheda?
<glpiana> monica_, metti su pastebin l'output di lspci
<monica_> il pc è un HP Pavillion dv6, non so se ha due schede. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8221612/
<glpiana> monica_, sì, ne ha due. vai nelle impostazioni e apri "driver aggiuntivi"
<monica_> ... scusami non li trovo
<monica_> trovati!
<glpiana> monica_, ti propone qualcosa per la shceda ati?
<monica_> mi propone: fglrx (proprietario) e fglrx-updates (proprietario)
<glpiana> monica_, faglieli installare
<monica_> ok provo
<monica_> rieccomi, stavo parlando con glpiana. La cura è andata bene! il sistema è un po' più lento di prima ma accettabile ... grazie! ... siete veramente mitici!
<glpiana> monica_, apri un terminale e scrivi: uname -a
<glpiana> monica_, copia qui la riga che esce
<monica_> Linux seba8 3.13.0-35-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 15 01:58:42 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> monica_, scrivi nel terminale: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> monica_, poi copia tutto su pastebin
<monica_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8221748/
<glpiana> monica_, scrivi: ping -c3 www.google.it
<monica_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8221759/
<glpiana> monica_, sei dietro a una rete aziendale?
<monica_> no, è l'adsl di casa (telecom)
<glpiana> monica_, usi proxy?
<monica_> ... scusami non lo so. Però devo precisarti che la lentezza che ho riscontrato non è nella navigazione ma nell'avvio del sistema e nell'apertura dei programmi
<glpiana> monica_, ok, ma qui abbiamo problemi con i repository. scrivi nel terminale: gksudo software-properties-gtk
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> monica_, dunque?
<monica_> eccomi ... mi ha aperto software e aggiornamenti
<glpiana> monica_, dove leggi "scaricare da" apri il menu e scegli "altro"
<monica_> fatto ... cosa scelgo?
<glpiana> monica_, tra quelli italiani scegli garr
<monica_> fatto
<glpiana> monica_, chiudi software properties e torna al terminale
<glpiana> monica_, dai di nuovo sudo apt-get update              e poi metti su pastebin
<monica_> sta scaricando
<monica_> scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8221809/
<glpiana> monica_, ridai sudo apt-get update
<monica_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8221820/
<glpiana> monica_, oki, gksudo software-properties-gtk     ma stavolta scegli fastbull, sempre tra quelli italiani
<monica_> yeah! questa volta sembra andata bene. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8221859/
<glpiana> monica_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<monica_> ci ha messo un po ... ma sembra sia andato tutto bene. Che dici? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8221932/
<glpiana> monica_, ottimo, riavvia
<APaternoster> Buongiorno a tutti :) Finalmente da un paio di giorni è ritornato il mio pc e vorrei oggi o domani installare Ubuntu... Dunque siccome sono stato criticato molto sul partizionamento che avevo fatto all'ssd vorrei dei consigli. Ho un ssd sanddisk U100 da 24 Gb e un HDD da 500Gb (circa)... Io partizionavo in questo modo : SSD -> /root /usr /opt /boot e HDD -> /tmp /home /var /swap... Ho un sistema con UEFi..
<APaternoster> Grazie in anticipo a chi mi aiuta..
<enzotib> APaternoster, io farei SSH / e HDD /home,
<Guest39871> ho masterizzato il file imagine cd però nn parte dal boot iniziale perchè?
<monica_> rieccomi ... parlavo con glpiana ... haia! ho riavviato più volte. ci mette quasi 2 minuti a mostrare il laucher e mi è sparito il cursore del mouse. cioè il mouse funziona ma non vedo il cursore
<APaternoster> enzotib: quindi tutte le cose tmp le metteresti su SSD ? Mhn non penso sia una buona cosa per la vita dell'SSD...
<enzotib> APaternoster, se hai RAM a sufficienza la /tmp la puoi mettere anche in memoria, tanto ad ogni riavvio viene comunque cancellata
<enzotib> APaternoster, però un partizionamento così complicato come quello che proponi è da sistemisti pazzi
<Guest39871> ho masterizzato il file imagine cd però nn parte dal boot iniziale perchè?
<akis24> Guest39871: come hai creato il  disco live di ubuntu ? masterizzato come immagine.iso o copiato come dati ?
<APaternoster> enzotib: Sono un tipo che non vede molto bene le "installazioni facili " XD
<Guest39871> masterizzando image
<akis24> Guest39871: impostato avvio da lettore cd da bios come prima periferica  ?
<Guest39871> si
<enzotib> APaternoster, stai attento che però così puoi andare incontro a problemi: metti che fai una /boot troppo piccola, installando aggiornamenti kernel puoi andare a riempirla. se la fai troppo grande spechi spazio che potrebbe essere utile per altro.
<akis24> Guest39871: e quando provi ad avviare che succede ?
<APaternoster> enzotib: uno dei miei sogni sarebbe diventarlo... comunque ritornando a noi... volevo fare quel partizionamento per avere le cose un po' piu ordinate..
<APaternoster> enzotib: sisi ma la partizione la svuoto ogni tanto..
<Guest39871> non parte sembra che manchi il bot al interno del cd
<APaternoster> enzotib: quello schema che ho fatto l'avevo letto qua... http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/89213/partitioning-using-2-hard-disks-ssd-and-non-ssd-in-linux
<enzotib> APaternoster, quelli di U&L ne sanno di sicuro più di noi, quindi...
<APaternoster> enzotib: ah ok... se lo dici te.. un'altra cosa... Io devo fare la partizione /boot-efi o /boot ? ... Nel caso devo metterla in prima posizione giusto ?
<enzotib> APaternoster, non ne so molto di EFI, vediamo se risponde qualcun altro
<APaternoster> Non ho UEFI da tanto quindi non so come funzioni...
<akis24> Guest39871:  controlla md5sum del file .iso scaricato prima  e poi prova a rifarlo di nuovo
<akis24> !md5 | Guest39871
<ubot-it> Guest39871: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<APaternoster> enzotib: ok :) Grazie comunque delle risposte che mi hai dato ;)
<glpiana> monica_, allora torna in impostazioni driver aggiuntivi e rimuovi i driver fglrx
<krabador> APaternoster, si, devi fare /boot/efi , a meno che tu non voglia andare in legacy e fare normale tabella MBR
<monica_> ci provo ... senza mouse è un po un casino
<glpiana> monica_, se premi ctrl+shift +blocnum dovresti poter muovere la freccia del mouse con le frecce della tastiera
<APaternoster> krabador: quindi devo fare solo la partizione /boot/efi all'inizio dell'SSD ? /boot non serve ?
<glpiana> monica_, se non riesci facciamo altrimenti
<krabador> APaternoster, si , /boot/efi  come prima , fat32 e 100mb
<APaternoster> krabador: ok grazie mille :)
<Guest39871> da dove si scarica la versione in cd?
<glpiana> !release | Guest39871
<ubot-it> Guest39871: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> Guest39871: è la stessa ISO , solo cha va masterizzata
<krabador> !iso |  Guest39871
<ubot-it> Guest39871: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Guest39871> ma lo fatto ma nn va
<Guest39871> ma come faccio a sapere con md5s se va bene?
<krabador> !md5 |  Guest39871
<ubot-it> Guest39871: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<krabador> Guest39871 http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/MD5SUMS
<marco___> ciao  ho  problema  non  riesco  a  fare  il  login  se  metto  la  pass    mi  fa ritornare  al  login
<marco___> come  risolvo?  ho  lubuntu 14.04 lts
<glpiana> marco___, premi ctrl+alt+f1 e passa al login testuale. esegui il login e poi scrivi: df     e premi invio
<monica_> ciao, stavo parlando con glpiana ... E' tornato il mouse! ora i tempi di avvio sono direi rientrati nella norma 43 s per la login, 22 per il launcher
<glpiana> monica_, oki, siamo tornati ai driver open. usa quelli. apri un terminale
<glpiana> monica_, scrivi: sudo apt-get clean
<monica_> fatto ... nessun messaggio ... è ok?
<Aleks_> si
<glpiana> monica_, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get autoremove
<glpiana> Aleks_, per cortesia
<Aleks_> ho detto si glpiana porca eva
<glpiana> Aleks_, rilassati
<monica_> fatto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8222254/
<glpiana> monica_, oki, riavvia per sicurezza
<monica_> bene
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> come faccio a vedere in quale ordine sono avviati i servizi?
<sacarde> quelli dentro /etc/init/...
<monica_> rieccomi lgpiana, ho riavviato e i tempi sono anche migliorati, 38 sec alla login e 20 al launcher
<glpiana> monica_, scrivi nel terminale: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<shadow91> salve  ho  un  problema  con  lubuntu    quando  metto  la  pass  non  mi  fa  entrare  e  mi  fa  tornare  al  login
<monica_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8222291/
<shadow91> come  risolvo ?  mi da  l'errore  no  session  for  pid
<glpiana> monica_, dammi l'output del comando: uname -a
<glpiana> shadow91, prima ti ho detto di andare in tty con ctrl+alt+f1 e di digitare df dopo il login
<monica_> Linux seba8 3.13.0-35-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 15 01:58:42 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<shadow91> glpiana:  mi  diceva  login incorrect
<glpiana> shadow91, riprova con username e password corretti
<claudio57> ciao, ho lo stesso problema di shadow91: dopo l'aggiornamento a 14.04, inserisco username e password corretti ma mi ritorna la schermata di login
<jester-> claudio57: vai in shell e prova ad autenticarti
<claudio57> ovviamente prima funzionava tutto perfettamente...
<glpiana> monica_, ok, dai sto comando: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic linux-image-2.6.38-11-generic linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic linux-image-3.0.0-13-generic linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic linux-image-3.0.0-15-generic linux-image-3.0.0-16-generic linux-image-3.0.0-17-generic linux-image-3.0.0-19-generic linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic linux-image-3.2.0-25-generic linux-image-3.2.0-26-generic linux-image-3.2.0-27-
<glpiana> generic linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic linux-image-3.2.0-30-generic
<glpiana> monica_, è un po' lungo e non abbiamo ancora finito
<monica_> va bene, non ti preoccupare, ci provo
<jester-> claudio57: se autentica il problema non è la pass
<claudio57> jester scusa ma non sono molto pratico: cosa devo fare esattamente? A me sembra quasi un problema di driver della scheda video, il PC è un vecchio portatile Toshiba
<jester-> claudio57: control-alt-f2   ti trovi in shel tty   e provi ad autenticarti cosi ti levi il sembra
<claudio57> OK ora provo e faccio sapere
<monica_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8222345/
<monica_> Linux seba8 3.13.0-35-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 15 01:58:42 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> monica_, ora: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-31-generic linux-image-3.2.0-58-generic linux-image-3.2.0-59-generic linux-image-3.2.0-60-generic linux-image-3.2.0-61-generic linux-image-3.2.0-63-generic linux-image-3.2.0-64-generic linux-image-3.2.0-65-generic linux-image-3.2.0-67-generic
<monica_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8222397/
<jester-> glpiana: lo strano è che un pc doppia scheda è recente come cazzo fa ad avere kernel cosi vecchi
<glpiana> monica_, sudo apt-get autoremove
<glpiana> jester-, boh
<jester-> addirittura 2.6
<monica_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8222413/
<glpiana> monica_, dovresti essere a posto
<glpiana> jester-, ma è la dimostrazione che si possono fare gli avanzamenti di versione :)
<monica_> credo anch'io! Sei stato un angelo. Ma come si fa a diventare così bravi? :) ... se posso ricambiare fammi sapere. Un bacione
<glpiana> monica_, ciao ciao :)
<jester-> glpiana: eh 2.6 lo montava?
<glpiana> se non ricordo male la 10.04
<glpiana> !info linux-image lucid
<ubot-it> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.64.71 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<glpiana> yes, beccato
<jester-> 2010 c'erano i doppia scheda?
<claudio57> jester ho fatto come indicato: control-alt-F2 e mi sono loggato regolarmente, poi ho provato a dare il comando startx ma lo schermo mi rimane completamente nero
<jester-> claudio57: quindi non è la pass, prima di dare startx devi dare sudo service lightdm stop
<claudio57> proprio ora lo schermo è tornato a scrivere qualcosa: Xinit: server error Xauth: timeout in locking authority file /home/claudio/ .Xauthority
<jester-> claudio57: e sudo rm -f  .Xauthority
<danilo> qualcuno mi sa dire come installare ubuntu server una volta scaricato
<jester-> denilo: è normale installazione
<jester-> poi ti trovi un os senza grafiga
<denilo> non parte
<jester-> no parte cosa
<denilo> bo
<denilo> aiutoooooooooo
<jester-> denilo: non parte cosa
<denilo> io clicco sulla cartella install
<jester-> denilo: non mi pare che la server abbia i desktop
<glpiana> !installazione | denilo ma quante volte bisogna passarti sta guida?
<ubot-it> denilo ma quante volte bisogna passarti sta guida?: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<denilo> infatti non si capisco niente
<glpiana> jester-, ma sì che c'erano già! dici di no?
<krabador> danilo , non ci consumare il bot
<glpiana> denilo, allora dicci quali frasi non capisci, che se non si va nello specifico non si risolve nulla
<jester-> glpiana: ma ti pare il caso di lincare guide? lo sai che leggere rovina la vista?
<krabador> denilo, se sei alle prime armi , lascia stare per il momento il server
<denilo> io voglio sapere solo come lanciare una installazione di ubuntu server dopo averla scaricata
<krabador> denilo , masterizzando la ISO
<glpiana> denilo, e non puoi leggere la guida?
<denilo> certo sono alle prime armi
<krabador> leggendo come si fa dalla guida
<krabador> !iso | denilo
<ubot-it> denilo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> o facendo USB
<krabador> !usbwin | denilo
<krabador> buona lettura
<ubot-it> denilo: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<glpiana> krabador, l'hai offeso facendolo leggere
<krabador> un giorno mi ringrazierà
<krabador> :D
<glpiana> lol
<Aleks_> sul wiki di crontab dice che ogni azione pianificata creata viene salvata in /var/spool/cron/crontabs, ma digitando da terminale "crontab -e" e aprendo un editor di testo, mi da come indirizzo di default di salvataggio del file contenente il crontab /tmp/crontab.ZhjXHN/crontab, devo moificare il percorso di salvataggio o va bene anche questo?
<jester-> ma siete degli incoscienti e crudeli
<glpiana> Aleks_, tu salva e lo troverai comunque in /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<Aleks_> glpiana, sto facendo delle prove con "50 12 * * * echo "È il compleanno di tua madre oggi!" > ~/readme" ma non funziona, ora spetto due minuti e riprovo, lho salvato della destinazione di default perchè modificandola manualmente mi dice
<Aleks_> "esiste gia, sovrascrivere" e aprendo quel file mi dice che non devo modificarlo
<pipi> salve a tutti...ho fatto l'aggiornamento da 13.10 a 14.04 ma alla fine del riavvio mi fa andare in grub rescue...
<pipi> ho 3 hd..uno con xp, uno con ubuntu, e uno senza niente..
<krabador> pipi, riavvia, hai grub regolare?
<pipi> mi dice "error simbol...grub hightlit color...not found
<pipi> ho gia provato a riavviare
<krabador> !ripristino | pipi
<ubot-it> pipi: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Aleks_> glpiana, non ho letto dopo il mio ultimo mess (ho problemi alla linea) e il log della chat non è aggiornato, hai scritto qualcosa?
<glpiana> Aleks_, non capisco perchè abbia cambiato posizione di salvataggio. usa il comando dato dalla guida e basta
<glpiana> Aleks_, è ovvio che se improvvisi poi magari le cose non funzionano
<Aleks_> glpiana, non mi sono spiegato bene: di default da un cammino di salvataggio no? ecco, utilizzo quello e di fatto come dici tu posso vederlo salvato automaticamente nel percorso del wiki
<Aleks_> quindi è salvato nel punto giusto, ma non vedo risultato al cron
<glpiana> Aleks_, scrivi el terminale: crontab -l
<Aleks_> lo vede
<Aleks_> c'è il cron
<glpiana> Aleks_, al posto di ~/readme, metti il percorso completo
<Aleks_> ooook grazie glpiana non avevo fatto caso, ma difatto si scrive il comando su un file di testo nella home
<Aleks_> ero convinto che mi spuntasse un avviso dinamico
<sacarde> come faccio a vedere in quale ordine sono avviati i servizi?
<jester-> sacarde: dai log
<jester-> syslog per es
<sacarde> daemon.log ?
<sacarde> questo e' il quesito:
<sacarde> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=585608&p=4643231#p4643231
<mariolino> ragazzi come faccio ad abilitare skype sulla systray con unity????? vi prego aiutatemi!!!
<glpiana> mariolino, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<mariolino> glpiana: ubuntu 14.04
<glpiana> mariolino, guarda qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/151112/how-do-i-get-the-skype-status-icon-back-on-panel-tray
<mariolino> glpiana: ho provato ma niente dconf installata non contiene la voce indicata in quella pagina web
<glpiana> mariolino, oki, dammi un attimo
<mariolino> hai tutto il tempo che vuoi!!! ;)
<glpiana> mariolino, proviamo: in un terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get install sni-qt
<mariolino> già installato
<glpiana> mariolino, dopo averlo installato hai chiuso e poi riaperto skype?
<mariolino> si ho riavviato il computer più e più volte glpiana
<Aleks_> "Desktop Manager is not Active", è un bug no? perchè ho unity o.o
<glpiana> !dettagli | Aleks_
<ubot-it> Aleks_: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<mariolino> http://imagebin.org/318680 glpiana ecco la schermata con la cvoce panel di dconf
<mariolino> cvoce--->voce
<glpiana> mariolino, sì, leggevo che non c'è più whitelist
<mariolino> esatto!!!!
<glpiana> mariolino, sei su 32 o 64 bit?
<mariolino> 64 bit
<Aleks_> ho ubuntu 14.04 con Unity, ho scaricato e installato il programma "Preferenze della Scrivania" tramite interfaccia grafica e volendo eseguirlo ho il messaggio di errore "desktop manager is not active", ho cercato questo errore su google e dicevano che se avevano quest'errore dovevano segnalarlo
<glpiana> mariolino, prova a dare: sudo apt-get install sni-qt:i386
<glpiana> Aleks_, che pacchetto sarebbe preferenze della scrivania?
<mariolino> glpiana: sta per essere installato
<mariolino> installazione terminata
<glpiana> mariolino, chiudi skype
<glpiana> mariolino, e poi riavvialo
<mariolino> è già chiuso
<Aleks_> glpiana, lo trovi in temi e regolazioni dell ubuntu software center, in particolare si chiama PCMan File Manager
<glpiana> mariolino, avvialo allora :D
<glpiana> Aleks_, non uso ubuntu software center. dovresti poter vedere anche il nome preciso del pacchetto.
<glpiana> Aleks_, se è pcmanfm, hai installato il file manager di lubuntu o xubuntu
<mariolino> glpiana: aspetta un poco perchè pensavo di averlo chiuso ma niente ... devo terminare il processo dal monitor di sistema
<glpiana> mariolino, oki, se vuoi facciamo da terminale
<mariolino> sono di nuovo a te
<mariolino> è meglio
<glpiana> mariolino, ps aux | grep skype
<Aleks_> glpiana, si è quello pcmanfm 1.2.0-1, qual'è il file manager per unity?
<mariolino> frances+ 14782  0.0  0.0  15968   924 pts/2    S+   13:58   0:00 grep --color=auto skype
<glpiana> Aleks_, nautilus
<mariolino> glpiana ma il procedimento è analogo per amule???
<glpiana> mariolino, se hai solo quella riga skype è chiuso
<mariolino> si ho chiuso il programma dal monitor di sistema
<mariolino> non ho trovato di meglio
<glpiana> mariolino, sì, con ps aux | grep programma tiri fuori la riga con il programma in esecuzione. da lì prendi il PID e conq uel numeretto lo uccidi
<glpiana> mariolino, oki, ora avvia skype
<mariolino> glpiana: l'icona ha fatto la sua comparsa nella systray
<glpiana> mariolino, e con questa ho vinto :D
<glpiana> mariolino, bene, vedi se il sistema non da problemi
<mariolino> nel caso di amule dovrebbe comparire ugualmente l'icona nella sstray?
<glpiana> mariolino, ah parlavi dell'icona!
<mariolino> si esatto
<glpiana> mariolino, nelle preferenze di amule l'hai attivata l'icona nella tray?
<mariolino> si già fatto
<glpiana> mariolino, nel terminale scrivi: dpkg -l | grep amule
<glpiana> !paste | mariolino
<ubot-it> mariolino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mariolino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8223036/ glpiana
<Marcooo> salve
<Marcooo> vorrei reinstallare ubuntu 14
<Marcooo> il lettore cd non funziona, quindi niente dischi
<Marcooo> posso creare la usb bootable
<glpiana> mariolino, per amule non so aiutarti. magari cerco qualcosa
<glpiana> Marcooo, perchè devi reinstallare'
<glpiana> ?
<Marcooo> che è il modo che ho usato per installare
<Marcooo> glpiana: si
<Marcooo> c'è l'ho già
<Marcooo> ma ho fatto un pò di cagate con i ppa
<Marcooo> quindi funziona male
<Marcooo> vorrei reinstallarlo
<Marcooo> il problema glpiana è che il lettore cd è rotto, quindi niente dischi
<glpiana> Marcooo, i ppa si possono rimuovere. dammi 5 minuti e smettila di usare sto canale come msn, non sei su una chat, non andare a capo di continuo
<mariolino> grazie!!! glpiana misei stato utile
<Marcooo> ok glpiana, scusa
<Marcooo> glpiana: ho fatto anche altre robe, ora cmq funziona male
<glpiana> Marcooo, scrivi in un terminale: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<glpiana> !paste | Marcooo
<ubot-it> Marcooo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Marcooo> glpiana: cmq mi ogni volta che lo accendo compare report error
<Marcooo> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/9wfsLQqg
<glpiana> Marcooo, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Marcooo> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/5HimZF0Z
<glpiana> Marcooo, e i ppa di cui parlavi che fine han fatto?
<Marcooo> boh... credo che me li abia fatti levare un altro tizio a cui ho chiesto aiuto la volta scorsa
<Marcooo> ma anche se li ho tolti funzionano tutto male
<Marcooo> è lento
<glpiana> Marcooo, scrivi: uname -a    e incolla qui la riga che esce
<Marcooo> ogni due per te compare repot error
<Marcooo> ok
<Marcooo> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/BdRRfBcP
<glpiana> Marcooo, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Marcooo> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/Z835ZVU5
<glpiana> Marcooo, ok, così non risolviamo nulla. hai già synaptic installato sul tuo sistema?
<Marcooo> certo glpiana
<glpiana> Marcooo, apri synaptic
<Marcooo> yep
<Marcooo> cosa scarico?
<glpiana> Marcooo, in basso a sinistra clicca sul tasto origine, allarga la finestra il più possibile e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | Marcooo
<ubot-it> Marcooo: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Marcooo> http://imgur.com/yIQuGRM
<Marcooo> glpiana: ma non faccio prima a reinstallare ubuntu? l'ho fatto mille volte, ma adesso ho un problema
<tumbler> reinstallare ... oh my god!!!
<tumbler> quale è il problema???
<tumbler> Marcooo, ricorda la shell è tua amica
<glpiana> !chat | tumbler
<ubot-it> tumbler: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tumbler> glpiana, non sto chattando ... sto cercando di capire il problema :P
<glpiana> Marcooo, clicca nell'elenco a sinstra su "locale" e prendi una schermata
<Marcooo> raga
<Marcooo> mi spiegate perchè reinstallare ubuntu non va bene?
<Marcooo> è così semplice e veloce!
<glpiana> Marcooo, se vuoi reinstallare fallo. crea una live usb visto che dici che il lettore dvd non va
<tumbler> Marcooo, perchè è una cattiva abitudine che devi scrollarti di dosso altrimenti starai sempre a formattare senza capire na mazza di come funziona
<glpiana> !usb | tumbler
<ubot-it> tumbler: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> scusa tumbler
<glpiana> !usb | Marcooo
<ubot-it> Marcooo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<tumbler> ok!
<Marcooo> alt
<Marcooo> raga
<Marcooo> se mi fate spiegare, vi dico il problema
<Marcooo> ho installato ubuntu tramite chiavetta usb, il mio pc da boot legge solo le chiavette con spazio di allocazione fat, se la formatto in fat32 non le legge
<Marcooo> per installare ubuntu ho formattato la chiavetta in fat
<tumbler> fat non dice nulla ... o è fat16 o fat32
<Marcooo> ora però nemmeno il fat legge
<Marcooo> fat16
<Marcooo> tumbler:
<tumbler> molto strano il tuo Bios
<glpiana> Marcooo, quindi non puoi installare
<tumbler> Ma adesso che hai ubuntu installato cosa vuoi fare esattamente?
<glpiana> Marcooo, prendi la schermata che ti ho chiesto prima
<Marcooo> glpiana: ok
<Marcooo> tumbler: in pratica ho fatto un pò di cagate e ora va male! vorrei "ripristinarlo"
<claudio57> dopo l'aiuto ricevuto da jester ora la mia situazione è la seguente: Lubuntu 14.04 si avvia, inserisco username e password nell'pposito box ma viene segnalato che si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema. Sia che premo annulla oppure segnala problema, mi viene restituito il solo sfondo della Scrivania, dove cliccandoci con il tasto destro del mouse compare il menu degli Shortcuts chre però lanciandoli mi restituis
<Marcooo> glpiana: cosa ti serve vede?
<glpiana> Marcooo, i pacchetti che ti elenca a destra dopo aver cliccato su locale a sinistra
<tumbler> se il problema è la chiavetta reinizializzala: # dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX
<tumbler> al posto della x metti la lettera corrispondente al tuo driver
<glpiana> claudio57, cosa hai fatto con jester?
<Marcooo> glpiana: http://imgur.com/7fQ5yzZ
<glpiana> Marcooo, spostati in basso nelle'elenco di sinstra per visualizzare anche le voci che al momento non appaiono
<glpiana> claudio57, oki, ho visto io cosa hai fatto. torna in tty, fai login e poi scrivi: df
<tumbler> glpiana, ma cosa vuoi fare??? Controllare i repo o i pacchetti da aggiornare?
<Marcooo> glpiana: https://imgur.com/0YDB7qF
<glpiana> Marcooo, chiudi synaptic e passa al terminale
<glpiana> Marcooo, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<Marcooo> glpiana:  fatti già gli aggiornamenti
<Marcooo> cambia nulla
<glpiana> Marcooo, dammi l'output che ottieni nel terminale
<tumbler> Marcooo, ma cosa non ti funziona su sto sistema
<Marcooo> tumbler: boh.... va male! ogni 2 per 3 comprare repot error, è lento
<Marcooo> prima non succedeva
<glpiana> tumbler, vedo di riassumere, così magari la smettiamo con le continue domande
<claudio57> jester mi ha fatto dare i seguenti comandi (prima come inserivo username e password mi ricompariva immediatamente il box per il loro inserimento, il tutto è nato doipo l'avanzamento a 14.04, prima funzionava perfettamente: provato ad autenticarmi nella shell tty con control-alt-F2, autenticazione avvenuta con successo. Poi dato i seguenti comandi: sudo service lightdm stop e sudo rm -f  .Xauthority, infine lanciato startx
<glpiana> tumbler, dice di avee installato roba da diversi ppa, ma di sti ppa non c'è più traccia in quanto, sostiene, qualcuno glieli ha fatti rimuovere da /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<glpiana> claudio57, ok, e dopo startx cosa vedi?
<Marcooo> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/YRkNvVHK
<glpiana> Marcooo, ridai il comando
<tumbler> glpiana, Marcooo, invece di formattare rinomina le cartelle .local .config
<tumbler> e riavvia
<tumbler> dovrebbero reimpostarsi le configurazione di default per l'utente in uso
<tumbler> se ti ricordi i pacchetti che hai installato da ppa terzi rimuovili
<claudio57> glpiana: ho dato il comando df e mi viene detto che 10 packages can be update e 7 updates are security updates
<glpiana> tumbler, sì, ma volelvo prima vedere se ci fossero configurazioni in sospeso
<tumbler> rimuovi anche le loro cartelle nascoste nella /home
<glpiana> tumbler, non ce ne sono a quanto ho visto da synaptica, a parte un airvpn
<claudio57> scusa quelle cose erano scritte prima del comando df...
<tumbler> ok allora create un nuovo utente per circoscrivere il problema
<glpiana> claudio57, sì, erano rpima. df deve darti delle percentuali
<tumbler> si loga col nuovo se non ha problemi decide se sistemarlo o ripartire
<glpiana> tumbler, senti fai così, vai avanti tu
<tumbler> Linux non si formatta mai (e Ubuntu non si installa mai :))
<Marcooo> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/p6B4d6Wa
<Marcooo> glpiana: tumbler ditemi che fare
<tumbler> Marcooo, chiudi synaptic prima di usare il terminale
<tumbler> per me il source va bene
<claudio57> glpiana, cosa vuoi sapere del risultato del comando df?
<Marcooo> tumbler: fatto+
<Marcooo> mo?
<mapreri> ciao! ho un guest qemu, che in ha un indirizzo IP, risolve gli IP, ma non c'è altra attività di rete (ping non funziona). idee?
<glpiana> claudio57, se hai sistema e home nella stessa partizione voglio sapere la percentuale occupata di /
<glpiana> Marcooo, scrivi: sudo apt-get upgrade     e metti l'output su pastebin
<tumbler> glpiana, upgrade non è sufficiente ... avanza solo i pacchetti gia presenti ... serve dist-upgrade per mettere dentro anche i pacchetti ritenuti fondamentali da aggiornare
<enzotib> mapreri, ping può anche non funzionare su una rete per il resto funzionante
<tumbler> non serve a na mazza upgrade da solo
<glpiana> tumbler, sei venuto a fare lezione?
<tumbler> no ma stai dando consigli errati
<glpiana> tenel caso ti chiedo di smetterla
<enzotib> mapreri, nel senso che il protocollo ICMP può essere bloccato in qualche modo, senza che lo siano TCP e UDP
<tumbler> create sto benedetto nuovo utente così capite se il problema è la distro o le conf utente
<tumbler> e che ce vo
<claudio57> ecco tutte le percentuali che mi restituisce il comando df: /dev/sda5 uso 15% montato su /  . none uso 0% montato su /sys/fs/cgroup. udev uso 1% montato su /dev. tmpfs uso 2% montato su /run. none uso 0% montato su /run/lock. none uso 1% montato su /run/shm. none uso 1% montato su /run/user
<tumbler> sudo adduser nuove_nome
<tumbler> passwd nuovo_nome
<glpiana> tumbler, l'utente è uscito. basta per cortesia
<tumbler> ah ok non mi ero accorto
<glpiana> claudio57, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<claudio57> fatto
<mapreri> enzotib: umh... c'hai ragione..
<enzotib> mapreri, prova un wget www.google.com
<glpiana> claudio57, ora scrivi: sudo service lightdm start
<mapreri> enzotib: eh, c'hai ragione proprio perchè ho fatto quello e ha funzionato..
<tumbler> claudio57, ed anche sudo apt-get -f install
<glpiana> tumbler, potresti evitare di infilarti continuamente?
<glpiana> tumbler, sovrapporsi confonde gli utenti
<claudio57> lightdm era già runnin, avevo fatto infatti un riavvio...
<glpiana> claudio57, allora dai sudo service lightdm restart
<tumbler> sto aiutando :)
<glpiana> tumbler, e la cosa èa pprezzata, ma sovrapporsi, ripeto, confonde
<tumbler> andrebbe dato il mio comando che ripara le dipendenze dei pacchetti non soddisfatte
<claudio57> come ho dato restart è tornata la schermata grafica con il box di log in
<glpiana> tumbler, inoltre se dpkg --configure -a non da errori -f install non serve
<glpiana> claudio57, prova a loggarti
<claudio57> fatto, tutto come prima,,,però non ho ancora dato il comando sudo apt-get -f install...procedo?
<glpiana> claudio57, tutto come prima cosa significa?
<tumbler> configure ripara pacchetti danneggiati ... -f install ripristina le dipendenze
<tumbler> sono complematari
<glpiana> tumbler, non proprio. così come la tua descrizione d dist-upgrade non era corretta. ma lasciamo stare o parliamone in #ubuntu-it-chat , non qui
<claudio57> tutto come prima significa che quando inserisco username e password mi viene segnalato che si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema e poi mi viene restituito il solo sfondo della scrivania
<glpiana> claudio57, sulla segnalazione hai i tasti annulla e segnala?
<tumbler> se glpiana ti suggerisco di ripristinare Xorg sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<glpiana> !chat | tumbler
<ubot-it> tumbler: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tumbler> hai la possibilità di cambiare DE al login
<tumbler> ne hai altri?
<claudio57> si, ho provato alternativamente a premere l'uno o l'altro ma viene sempre restituito lo sfondo. Però cliccandoci sopra con il tasto destro compare la lista degli shortcuts, alcuni vengono lanciati, altri mi restituiscono il box di log in
<tumbler> !ask glpiana
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ask glpiana'
<tumbler> !ask | glpiana
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ask'
<glpiana> tumbler, diamoci un taglio per cortesia o mi vedo costretto a mutarti
<glpiana> claudio57, tumbler si riferisce alla schermata di login. hai altre sessioni da provare?
 * tumbler è incompreso
<claudio57> glpiana non capisco...non stavo leggendo la chat di tumbler ma seguivo solo i tuoi consigli...cosa intendi con altre sessioni da provare? c'è un solo utente che sono io
<glpiana> claudio57, oki, e quello è l'utente. un'altra cosa che puoi scegliere in avvio è il tipo di desktop da avvaire
<glpiana> claudio57, perchè se quando entri non vedi nulla, ma cliccando sul desktop con il destro ti appare un menu, quello è openbox
<glpiana> claudio57, vuol dire che lxde non si avvia e i motivi possono essere principalemente due: o non entri nella sessione corretta o non è più installato
<claudio57> ho capito, li avevo provati tutti (Fvwm1, LXDE, Lubuntu, Lubuntu Netbook, Openbox) ma davano tutti lo stesso risultato. Ora ho riprovato con LXDE e parte finalmente il tutto ma compare la segnalazione "La directory /home/claudio/caratteri incomprensibili specificata non è valida.
<glpiana> !image | claudio57
<ubot-it> claudio57: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<claudio57> OK, fotografo con il cellulare, carico su un server di immagini e metto il link
<GEENO> Salve ho acquistato una key internet usb dalla 3
<glpiana> claudio57, potresti anche collegarti con il pc inq uestione
<GEENO> La chiavetta in questione mi viene vista dal sistema in questo modo Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E230/E270/E870 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem
<claudio57> hai ragione ora si è avviato!
<GEENO> solo che non riesco a creare una connessione a banda larga perché il dispositivo non mi viene visto
<GEENO> come devo fare?
<tumbler> claudio57, ma in live funzionava?
<tumbler> che scheda video hai?
<glpiana> GEENO, togli la chiavetta, poi reinseriscila e scrivi in un terminale: dmesg | tail
<GEENO> sok
<glpiana> tumbler, si è avviato ora lxde
<tumbler> quanta ram??? sicuro supporti quel macigno di unity???
<glpiana> !paste | GEENO
<ubot-it> GEENO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> tumbler, ha lubuntu, non ubuntu. cerca di seguire, per cortesia
<claudio57> in live intendi con il CD senza installazione?
<tumbler> perchè su Lubuntu non si puo installare Unity???
<GEENO> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8223427/
<glpiana> tumbler, ma cosa c'entra? vabbè facciamo così. ti metto in mute e non ci penso più per un po'. ok?
<glpiana> GEENO, prova a scrivere: sudo eject /dev/sr0
<GEENO> glpiana: fatto
<GEENO> glpiana: cosa dovrebbe succedere
<glpiana> GEENO, dai di nuovo dmesg | tail
<GEENO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8223462/
<glpiana> GEENO, nulla di fatto. dammi l'output di lsusb
<tumbler_> GEENO, sai marca e modello^
<tumbler_> ti cerco i driver corretti
<GEENO> glpiana: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E230/E270/E870 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem
<glpiana> GEENO, guarda qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=562386
<GEENO>  Huawei E122
<CelticWarrior> salve ^_^
<GEENO> glpiana:  Huawei E122
 * tumbler è tornato
<glpiana> GEENO, 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E230/E270/E870 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem   stesso outputb di lsusb, stessa chiavetta, al di là delle etichette
<GEENO> glpiana: non ho capito
<glpiana> GEENO, guarda il link che ti ho indicato
<CelticWarrior> qualcuno può aiutarmi ? sto avendo problemi con samba
<glpiana> CelticWarrior, esponi il problema e chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<CelticWarrior> ok: dunque dopo aver installato samba, e configurato una cartella condivisa, non riesco ad accedere alle risorse condivise perché mi chiede sempre la password e anche se la inserisco, non succede nulla...
<CelticWarrior> ...cosa può essere ?
<CelticWarrior> Grazie ^_^
<claudio57> glpiana, ecco il linl della schermata che mi compare con LDXE: http://postimg.org/image/otpp0on65/
<rozzilla> ciao a tutti ho aggiornato ubuntu alla 14.04 e mi sono scomparse le barre dei menu
<rozzilla>  inoltre la risoluzione è più bassa di prima
<glpiana> claudio57, clicca su segnala problema e apsetta che esca la schermata successiva
<rozzilla> glpiana: dove clicco su segnala problema?
<rozzilla> vedo solo le icone del desktop
<rozzilla> glpiana: sono riuscito
<rozzilla> glpiana: solo che ora il pannello è in alto e appare l'icona di un topo
<rozzilla> non so quale sia l'ambiente grafico
<rozzilla> forse xubuntu
<silvestro> Ciao Ragazzi sono nuovo della CHAT
<rozzilla> vorrei spostarlo in basso
<silvestro> vorrei aquistare un pc con linux come SO, ma non trovo niente
<silvestro> avete qualke link in merito?
<Aleks_> silvestro, alcuni dell hanno già ubuntu preinstallato
<Aleks_> in alternativa puoi comprarlo vuoto, alcune case danno questa possibilità e scaricare e montare su dvd il sistema
<silvestro> grazie aleks
<cybernova> !chat | silvestro
<ubot-it> silvestro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<claudio57> ora provo. Il sistema comunque ora si avvia anche con Lubuntu netbook ma sembra sia corrotta la directory della scrivania (strano perché con Midnight Commander vedevo tutto il suo contenuto...)
<glpiana> claudio57, io proverei a resettare lxde, ma prima dalla pagina di login, prova a entrare come guest per vedere se da lì tutto funziona
<glpiana> rozzilla, se sai prendere una schermata postacela e poi spiega che vuoi fare
<glpiana> !image | rozzilla
<ubot-it> rozzilla: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<claudio57> come faccio ad entrare come utente guest? nel box di login c'è solo l'utente claudio e se clicco su altri mi chiede un username e password che non sono stati configurati...
<rozzilla> glpiana: sono riuscito a modificare il pannello... ora il problema che la risoluzione è molto bassa
<rozzilla> non riesco a capire perchè non posso modificarla glpiana
<glpiana> claudio57, prova a scrivere guest e a premere invio
<glpiana> rozzilla, che scheda video hai?
<rozzilla> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV620/M82 [Mobility Radeon HD 3450/3470]
<rozzilla> glpiana:
<glpiana> rozzilla, lsmod | grep radeon
<rozzilla> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> raha dato output?
<rozzilla> nessun output il secondo comando glpiana
<glpiana> rozzilla, metti su pastebin l'output di: lsmod
<glpiana> !paste | rozzilla
<ubot-it> rozzilla: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rozzilla> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/j44qeVS1
<Aleks_> ho un iphone, vorrei scaricare i media di varie conversazioni di whatsapp su pc, ho pensato al comando << cp -R '*.jpg' >> dovrebbe funzionare a copiare solo le foto che sono jpg su una destinazione da me decisa, correggetemi se sbaglio.. per fare ciò devo sapere il persorso per accedere al dispositivo, ma non so come trovarlo, nella cartella media non c'è nulla, help
<glpiana> rozzilla, dammi l'output di lspci
<rozzilla> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/2GmCZpqT
<glpiana> rozzilla, dammi: lspci -vv
<enzotib> Aleks_, sbagli
<glpiana> Aleks_, se colleghi l'iphone ubuntu reagisce?
<Aleks_> si che reagisce
<glpiana> Aleks_, e cosa fa?
<Aleks_> me lo legge come se fosse una chiavetta usb
<rozzilla> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/XfUfHPSu
<glpiana> Aleks_, che sarà quindi montata in /media/qualcosa.  in quella direcotry vedi i file di tuo interesse?
<Aleks_> la cartella media ha come sottocartella quella utente (aleks)
<Aleks_> e accedendo a questa è vuota
<glpiana> rozzilla, ridai per cortesia il comando prreceduto da sudo
<enzotib> Aleks_, mount
<Aleks_> ma è già montato, se lo vedo, o no?
<glpiana> rozzilla, scusa ma devo staccare
<rozzilla> glpiana: ok
<rozzilla> qualcuno che possa aiutarmi? non riesco più a modificare la risoluzione dopo aver aggiornato ubuntu alla 14.04
<Aleks_> enzotib, ?
<enzotib> Aleks_, scrivi mount in un terminale
<enzotib> Aleks_, e poi quello che esce lo metti su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste | Aleks_
<ubot-it> Aleks_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Aleks_> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8223743/
<enzotib> Aleks_, in questo momento è montato il coso?
<Aleks_> si
<Aleks_> e posso tranquillamente navigarci dentro
<enzotib> Aleks_, da che programma, nautilus?
<Aleks_> sisi
<Aleks_> (il comando << cp -R '*.jpg' >> non copia solo i jpg???)
<enzotib> Aleks_, e che directory segnala nautilus? cosa c'è nella barra degli indirizzi?
<enzotib> Aleks_, no, quel comando è sbagliato
<Aleks_> qual'è il comando corretto per copiare solo i jpg?
<Aleks_> semplicemente nella barra degli indirizzi c'è il nome del mio cellulare "XBOX ONE"
<claudio57> glpiana: ho provato a scrivere guest come username e guest come password ma mi dice password errata. Mi sono ricollegato com Midnight Commander ed ho visto che non c'è più la directory Scrivania, ho provato a crearla (vuota) sotto /home/claudio ma non va ugualmente. E' corretto il percorso?
<enzotib> Aleks_, su un albero di directory, se vuoi selezionare solo certi file devi per forza usare "find" in un modo che poi ti dico
<rozzilla> claudio57: glpiana è uscito
<enzotib> Aleks_, lo puoi togliere e riattaccare e *poi* dare il comando dmesg | tail e postare l'output su pastebin?
<Aleks_> quindi do il comando sempre cn l iphone montato
<claudio57> 0O grazie. qualcuno sa dirmi il percorso corretto della directory Scrivania?
<enzotib> Aleks_, sì, dopo averlo riattaccato
<enzotib> claudio57, da guest non puoi fare niente
<Aleks_> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8223798/
<Aleks_> claudio57, ~/Scrivania lol
<enzotib> Aleks_, non saprei, non è visto come un device di tipo storage, proviamo a vedere se c'è qualcosa in ~/.gvfs
<claudio57> quello che volevo sapere è se la directory Scrivania è posizionata sotto /home/claudio (utente principale), insieme alle directory Documenti, Immagini, Musica, Pubblici, Scaricati, Video
<Aleks_> non ci sta nulla
<Aleks_> claudio57, esatto è li, sotto home/claudio
<Aleks_> enzotib, è vuota, lol iphone molesto
<enzotib> Aleks_, vediamo in /run/user/1000/gvfs
<claudio57> Allora si è misteriosamente cancellata insieme a tutto il suo contenuto! C'è modo di ricrearla? Ho provato a farlo semplicemente da Midnight Commander ma non va...
<enzotib> claudio57, puoi ricrearla, ma non fa guest
<enzotib> da*
<claudio57> enzotib, non accedo come guest, ma solo come utente principale!
<enzotib> claudio57, tu hai parlato di guest, o me lo sono inventato?
<Aleks_> enzotib, mi dice permesso negato pur accedendo come utente root o.o
<enzotib> Aleks_, fai senza sudo
<claudio57> è stato glpiana che mi aveva consigliato di accedere come guest ma non ci sono riuscito. Come utente principale accedo regolarmente
<Aleks_> è senza sudo, ho fatto "ls -l" e sui permessi della cartella mi spuntano tanti "??"
<Aleks_> enzotib, cambio i permessi di accesso?
<enzotib> Aleks_, no, non cambiare niente
<Aleks_> permesso negato lol
<enzotib> Aleks_, spe', vediamo se si trova qualche informazione in giro
<lorenzo96> salve, volevo sapere se è possibile aumentare di un pò le dimensioni della barra nera superiore, e quindi delle icone in essa contenuta, perchè a volte le manco con il mouse....un pò più grande mi farebbe comodo
<jester-> lorenzo96: di quale ambiente grafico
<lorenzo96> ubuntu 14.04
<jester-> lorenzo96: eh ma quale
<lorenzo96> mhh cosa intendi? ho iniziato ieri ad usare ubuntu
<enzotib> unity
<enzotib> ho parlato ieri con lorenzo96
<jester-> ubuntu lubuntu kubuntu xubntu
<Dix78> problema con la 14.10. Installando su kubuntu driver proprietari nvidia al riavvio c'è solamente una schermata nera col terminale.
<jester-> mint spacciata per ubuntu
<jester-> Dix78: di quale scheda e che driver
<Aleks__> enzotib, scusami mi si era bloccato il pc lho riavviato hai scritto qualcosa dal mio ultimo messaggio?
<enzotib> Aleks__, no, niente, stavo cercando.
<lorenzo96> si può fare quindi?
<Dix78> jester-: scheda gtx 260 - driver 311 (quelli raccomandati)
<jester-> Dix78: la sai che la 14.10 è alfa?
<Dix78> jester-: beta ormai...
<jester-> Dix78: per cui la cosa è normale?
<enzotib> lorenzo96, non credo si possa fare niente
<jester-> Dix78: disinstallali
<lorenzo96> ok mi ci abituerò allora :)
<enzotib> lorenzo96, quella a sinistra si può cambiare di spessore, quella in alto non credo
<Aleks__> enzotib,  faccio una cosa più semplice: copio la directory whatsapp sulla mia home direttamente e poi da li scremo i jpg dagli altri file
<enzotib> Aleks__, se copi la dir poi ti do il comando per estrarre i jpeg
<Dix78> jester-: purtroppo mi servono quei driver... ho capito: install trusty sul fisso e utopic sul portatile :/
<lorenzo96> allora è possibile modificare il tema? tipo colore della barra stessa etc...
<Aleks__> enzotib, è la cosa più veloce senza sbattimenti, un +1 per windows che mostra sempre il percorso in alto delle directory :S
<enzotib> Aleks__, nu -1 per iPhone che si deve sempre comportare in modo diverso dal resto del mondo conosciuto
<jester-> Dix78: se non per cazzeggio alfa e beta non sono adatte
<enzotib> un*
<enzotib> lorenzo96, puoi installare Ubuntu Tweak Tools che ti fa modificare varie cose
<lorenzo96> ok ora lo provo
<enzotib> lorenzo96, non è nei repo, c'è un PPA mi pare
<Dix78> jester-: lo so benissimo ma volevo provare la 14.10 plasma-5 che è veramente carina. :D pazienza
<lorenzo96> mhhh eh? è come se avessi parlato arabo...
<enzotib> lorenzo96, aspe'
<lorenzo96> ok
<Aleks__> enzotib, sono crashato di nuovo, non so perchè adesso ubuntu mi sta dando problemi con l'iphone
<enzotib> Aleks__, dopo che hai aperto con Nautilus, torna a guardare in .gvfs
<fashion> ciao raga
<Aleks__> enzotib, vuota
<fashion> c'è qualcuno x una info???
<Aleks__> !chiedi | fashion
<ubot-it> fashion: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fashion> thanks
<fashion> quale linux istallare su un pc amd xp 2600 1.84 ghz   ??
<enzotib> fashion, se chiedi qui non possiamo far altro che dire Ubuntu
<fashion> ok,ma vi sono differenti versioni?
<enzotib> lorenzo96, comincia a vedere con gnome-tweak-tool, che è nei repo
<lorenzo96> devo digitare nel terminale quella riga?
<Aleks__> fashion, differenti derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<fashion> altra questione, mi conviene già da subito togliere win?
<Aleks__> fashion, scarichi la derivata e la installi sopra a win
<Aleks__> fashion, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<fashion> thanks, avevo adocchiato questa
<fashion> Lubuntu
<lorenzo96> enzotib, ho digitato quella rig anel terminale e ho installato i pacchetti, però mi è uscito un messaggio con scritto "warning: shell not installed or running"
<Aleks__> fashion, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu a destra trovi il link di download
<enzotib> lorenzo96, infatti, quel tool è per gnome-shell, forse non serve, aspetta un minuto
<enzotib> lorenzo96, scarica questo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/0.8.x/0.8.7/+download/ubuntu-tweak_0.8.7-1%7Etrusty2_all.deb
<lorenzo96> ok fatto
<enzotib> lorenzo96, sudo dpkg -i ~/Scaricati/ubuntu*
<lorenzo96> devo digitare quella riga?
<lorenzo96> anche con l'asterisco?
<enzotib> lorenzo96, sì
<lorenzo96> mi dice così: impossibile accedere all'archivio: File o directory non esistente
<enzotib> lorenzo96, dove hai scaricato il file?
<lorenzo96> l'ho scaricato e poi me lo ha aperto conil software center
<enzotib> lorenzo96, allora installalo da lì
<lorenzo96> fatto
<enzotib> lorenzo96, ora lancialo, dalla dash scrivi ubuntu tweak
<lorenzo96> ok perfetto...vedo che si possono fare molte cose
<lorenzo96> grazie mille come sempre
<enzotib> lorenzo96, un po' di impostazioni puoi anche farle dal impostazioni di sistema, che hai nel menu dell'icona in alto a destra
<lorenzo96> ok perfetto
<lorenzo96> adesso smanetto un pò, vediamo cosa trovo fuori
<akis24> sera
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti ho un problema di installazione dal live: non mi rileva i sistemi operativi già installati e quindi non riesco a fare il dual boot. versione di linux 12.04 lubuntu
<cybernova> lusuhard, hai un pc con uefi?
<lusuhard> cybernova non so cosa sia?
<cybernova> !uefi | lusuhard
<ubot-it> lusuhard: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lusuhard> cybernova no assolutamente, ho già installato in dual boot senza problemi, solo che questa distibuzione non mi rileva gli altri sistemi operativi, sia win che ubu
<enzotib> lusuhard, sei da live ora?
<lusuhard> enzotib ciao si sono da live (problemi domestici permettendo)
<enzotib> lusuhard, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo parted -l
<enzotib> !pastebin | lusuhard
<ubot-it> lusuhard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lusuhard> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/8225187/
<enzotib> lusuhard, evidentemente c'è qualcosa che non va, proviamo con sudo fdisk -l
<lusuhard> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/8225213/
<enzotib> lusuhard, da qui si vede che hai, in ordine geometrico: ESTESA(LINUX 48GB + SWAP 1GB) + NTFS 24GB + SWAP 3GB, più o meno, corretto?
<enzotib> però parted ha qualche problema, e l'installer usa parted, quindi non so come possiamo correggere
<lusuhard> enzotib ti credo che il problema sia un po' il fatto che quando ho rienstallato windows probabilmente ho fatto un casino, poi ho usato grub repair disc per rifare il dual boot...
<enzotib> può essere
<lusuhard> enzotib abbiamo qualche speranza secondo te?
<enzotib> lusuhard, al momento non ho idee, ci sto pensando
<lusuhard> enzotib vai tranquillo, in realtà questo lavoro lo dovrei fare su un altro pc, quindi in realtà sto testando la live... solo che il pc lo devo trovare e comprare... ;D
<enzotib> ahm beh
<lusuhard> è che avrei voluto rimpiazzare windows con un altro sistema operativo altamente specializzato per la didattica, da tenere come pc di riserva... solo che mi sa che lo faccio come secondo passaggio e non come primo e intanto attendo di trovare un netbook decente
<giulia_> mi date un link per scaricare xubuntu perche dal sito non me lo fa scaricare
<giulia_> mi date un link per scaricare xubuntu perche dal sito non me lo fa scaricare
<krabador> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/
<krabador> che CPU hai?
<giulia_> hp pavilon ze4900
<krabador> non è la CPU , è il modello del notebook
<krabador> che CPU c'è dentro?
<giulia_> modello:ata st94019a capacità 40gb
<krabador> in quel link puoi trovare xubuntu, buon download
<giulia_> io sto scaricando questo  xubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<AndChat|589056> giulia_, dallo stesso link che ti ho dato, scarica la 14.04.1
<iuri> hola
<iuri> a tutti
<enzotib> !ciao | iuri
<ubot-it> iuri: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<iuri> qualcuno mi può aiutare per favore
<iuri> grazie
<enzotib> !chiedi | iuri
<ubot-it> iuri: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<iuri> scusate sono nuovo ok ok
<Kla_> Buonasera
<Kla_> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a ridimensionare una gui in java in modo che possa vedere tutti i pulsanti all interno delle schede opzioňi? Uso lubuntu su un netbook
<iuri> ho installato kde 17 nella partizione 4 di fianco a Windows 8 tramitr chiavetta. terminata l'installazione mi ha chiesto di estrarre la chiavetta e riavviare. solo che al riavvio è partito windows. ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<tumbler> Kla_: Win8=Uefi ... dove hai installato il bootloader???
<iuri> ehm.......ho seguito le indicazioni che mi diceva il computer.  premetto che non sono molto esperto. però nei mess che dava mentre installava non ricordo che mi abbia chiesto ciò che mi hai detto
<enzotib> iuri, KDE 17?
<cybernova> iuri, questo è il canale di supporto di ubuntu non di mint
<iuri> belin ho sbagliato tutto. dove devo andare?
<Aleks_> enzotib, sono riuscito a scaricare tutte le conversazioni e i media di whatsapp dall'iphone, adesso come faccio a scremare i jpeg dalle conversazioni da terminale?
<Kla_> Nessuna soluzione al mio problema?
<enzotib> Aleks_, find /srcdir -iname '*.jpg' -exec cp -t /dstdir {} +
<Kla_> non riesco a trovare nessun riferimento da nessuna parte
<enzotib> Aleks_, da adattare al tuo caso (cioè /srcdir e /dstdir)
<enzotib> Kla_, ma tirando i bordi col mouse non si ridimensiona?
<Aleks_> enzotib, mi leggi il comando pls?
<enzotib> Aleks_, significa?
<Kla_> Si si ridimensiona  ma non riesco comunque a vedere i tasti nascosti .la risoluzione ė gia al massimo
<Aleks_> enzotib, trova ... col nome +.jpeg...eccetto...
<Aleks_> cioè in italiano cosa prevede di fare letteralmente il comando
<wlot> ciao
<enzotib> Aleks_, ok, cerca tutti i file in /srcdir, che rispettano lo schema *.jpg copiali in /dstdir
<Kla_> Non esiste qualche scorciatoia da tastiera che mi permetta di fare lo scrollling all interno di una gui?
<Jack__> Ciao
<enzotib> Kla_, in genere con Alt+trascina col mouse cliccando in un qualunque punto della finestra, puoi spostare una finestra anche senza vedere la barra
<wlot> scusate avrei un problemino con l'adsl  e  network manager
<Kla_> Provo
<Jack__> C'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?...
<enzotib> !chiedi | Jack__
<ubot-it> Jack__: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Jack__> Qualcuno sà dirmi se l'ultima versione di ubuntu gira bene su un Acer Extensa 5620z? E per i driver? Devo scaricarli tutti o sono già nel sistema operativo?...
<Kla_> Ho provato: alt + trascina mi sposta tutta la finestra
<enzotib> Kla_, quindi puoi spostarla verso l'alto e allungarla ulteriormente verso il basso
<Kla_> Il tasto che non vedo si trova in basso in destra  ma comunque anche aprendo la scheda a schermo intero non riesco a vederlo
<wlot> se potete..  io ho una ubuntu 12.04 con fastweb adsl...  la 12.04 rileva molto bene sia la scheda wifi che il traffico e tiene la connessione...  adesso ho installato su un'altra partizione ubuntu gnome 14.04; si collega all'adsl via wifi, ma (nonostante stia navigando) non rileva traffico di rete e ogni mezz'ora si disconnette, costringendomi a resettare router e pc...  c'è un modo per copiare / trasferire la configurazione e i file
<Kla_> Magari fosse stato cosi facile :)
<wlot> da un sistema operativo all'altro ?     grazie....
<Jack__> Credo di aver fatto una domanda troppo complessa.... :(
<Kla_> Ci vorrebbe un monitor piu largo
<cristian_c> Jack__, provala in live
<cristian_c> wlot, potrei iniziare confrontando la configurazione sui due sistemi
<cristian_c> *potresti
<Kla_> enzotib altre idee?
<Jack__> In live?.... Scusa la mia ignoranza... ma che intendi cristian?....
<wlot> se passo da una ubuntu con unity ad una con gnome, mi cambia anche il network manager?  può dipendere da quello?
<cristian_c> Jack__, nel senso che potresti provare il sistema senza installarlo fisicamente sull'hard disk
<krabador> Jack_, forse è una cosa troppo complessa
<cristian_c> wlot, mi pare sia proprio lo stesso, come applicativo
<krabador> Jack_, scarichi la ISO , fai una pendrive o un DVD  , fai partire in boot , e scegli l'opzione " prova"
<Kla_> Nessun altro ha un consiglio su come risolvere?
<cristian_c> wlot, quella che devi confrontare è la configurazione del network manager sui due sistemi
<wlot> allora è un mistero...  come faccio da terminale a rilevare la scheda di rete?  sapete dove stanno i files di configurazione della rete nel sistema operativo?
<cristian_c> wlot, quello che voglio dirti è che basta che guardi le impostazioni del network manager direttamente dall'applet
<Jack__> Capisco cristian... ma mi sà che ha ragione krabador!.... Per me si parla quasi di arabo.... :) cmq in questo momento stò scaricando la versione 14.04.... avrei intenzione di installarla sul mio extensa che adesso ha ubuntu 8.04...
<krabador> !iso | Jack__
<ubot-it> Jack__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | Jack__
<ubot-it> Jack__: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> scarica la ISO e segui uno di questi link per usarla
<krabador> al che la fai partire
<krabador> scegli prova
<krabador> e vedi se va
<krabador> .
<krabador> se va la installi
<wlot> cristian_c  ho visto la configurazione sull'applet....  salvo come immagini, poi confronto dopo il reboot....  dovrebbe dire qualcosa....
<cristian_c> wlot, sì
<wlot> provo, grazie
<Jack__> Grazie mille ubot e krabador! Molto gentili! Provo a vedere se riesco! :)
<Kla_> Potrebbe essere un problema di driver della scheda video?
<krabador> dai, se hai problemi torna qui
<krabador> Jack__
<cristian_c> sì, ma ubot è molto più gentile
<Kla_> Sto diventando pažzo sembra che nessun altro abbia mai avuto un problema simile
<fabio_cc> Kla_, quale problema?
<Kla_> Ho installato serviio su un netbook con lubuntu . Provo a modificare le opzione dalle varie schede ma non riesco a salvare perche il pulsante salva non si vede. Il monitor ė troppo piccolo per visualizzare la gui completamente. Questa cosa mi e gia successa altre volte ma con altre applicazioni
<Kla_> Mi servirebbe una sorta di "scrolling"
<fabio_cc> Kla_, prova a premere alt e a trascinare la finestra cliccando con il tasto sinistro del mouse e spostandolo
<Kla_> Niente.. Ho gia provato e Si sposta tutta la finestra
<fabio_cc> Kla_, e spostandola non riesci a vedere "salva"?
<Kla_> Se la metto a schermo pieno e provo alt+trascina mi visualizza solo la manina
<Kla_> No ė troppo a destra il pulsante
<fabio_cc> Kla_, no non deve stare massimizzato
<fabio_cc> Kla_, minimizza e poi prova alt + trascinamento
<Aleks_> Kla_, cerca nella dash "mouse e touchpad" -> in basso a destra disabilita la voce "scroll due dita" (o simile) e dovrebbe andare lo scrolling
<Kla_> si si ho provato gia in tutti e due i modi: finestra piccola -> mi sposta tutta la finestra      Finestra grande massimizzata mi compare la manina
<oss> Ciao a tutti
<Kla_> Ah ok provo
<fabio_cc> Kla_, non capisco, se ti sposta tutta la finestra non riesci a vedere salva?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | oss
<ubot-it> oss: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<oss> qualcuno disponibile ad aiutarmi con iptables?
<Aleks_> !chiedi | oss
<ubot-it> oss: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabio_cc> !iptables | oss
<ubot-it> oss: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<Kla_> Allora se seguo il tuo consiglio con la finetra minimizzata non mi fa lo scrolling all interno della scheda  ma mi sposta tutta la scheda in un altra posizione sullo schermo
<oss> vorrei attivare il firewall che attualmente come policy ha accept su tutto..
<Aleks_> Kla_,  hai provato quello che ti dico io?
<Kla_> Comunque ora provo a disanilitare scroll due dita
<fabio_cc> Kla_, ma la finestra in questione ha delle barre di scorrimento?
<Kla_> No non ce l ha altrimenti non ci sarebbe stato nessun problema
<Aleks_> Kla_, http://itsfoss.com/enable-edge-scrolling-ubuntu-1310-quick-tip/
<fabio_cc> Kla_, si appunto, non capisco che è possibile che non vedi salva trascinando l'intera finestra, dato che la finestra dovrebbe essere visualizzata per intero dato che non mostra barre di scorrimento
<fabio_cc> *come è
<fabio_cc> Kla_, se mandi uno screenshot forse riesco a capire
<fabio_cc> !image | Kla_
<ubot-it> Kla_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Kla_> Ok la faccio
<Kla_> Nel frattempo : in ub
<Kla_> In lubuntu
<Kla_> Dove trovo mouse e touchpad
<fabio_cc> Kla_, non hai qualcosa come impostazioni di sistema? non uso lxde
<cristian_c> Kla_, la gui è abbastanza limitata
<fabio_cc> !firewall | oss
<ubot-it> oss: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall | IpTables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables | GUI per iptables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firestarter
<oss> grazie, mi sapresti dire come posso identificare le porte usate da un programma che funge da server meteo?
<cristian_c> Kla_, lancia un synclient -l
<Kla_> Faccio la foto
<fabio_cc> oss, prova netstat -p
<oss> ok
<Kla_> http://s1.postimg.org/gj1is9nbz/image.jpg
<fabio_cc> oss, apparte che questo programma dovrebbe avere un file di configurazione in cui impostare la/le porte da usare
<Kla_> Dopo il tasto reset che si vede a meta in basso a destra ci dovrebbe essere salva
<oss> sicuramente ma non so identificarlo...devo cercare un  po
<fabio_cc> Kla_, ma se trascini la finestra verso destra nel modo in cui ti ho detto io, cliccando sullo spigolo in basso a destra non riesci a ridimensionarla?
<fabio_cc> Kla_, mi riferisco sempre alla finestra minimizzata
<fabio_cc> oss, vedi se trovi il nome del programma in questione nell'output di netstat -p
<fabio_cc> oss, devi usare netstat -p | lessw
<fabio_cc> oss, devi usare netstat -p | less
<fabio_cc> dato che il suo output è molto lungo
<Kla_> No niente si sposta tutta la finestra ma non ho trovato
<Kla_> Ancora mouse e touch pad
<Kla_> Per disattivare lo scrolling a due dita
<oss> ok grazie mo mi do da fare con le info che mi avete dato grazi
<Aleks_> Kla_, seguimi, cerca nella dash le impostazioni di sistema
<fabio_cc> oss, correzione, credo che il comando che ti serve è netstat -l | less
<Kla_> Si sono nelle preferenze
<oss> ok
<oss> grazie
<Aleks_> da qualche parte non hai il menu per le impostazioni del mouse? in realtà la guida che ti ho linkato è per unity, tu hai kde
<Aleks_> qindi ora vediamo
<fabio_cc> Aleks_, ha lxde
<Aleks_> Aleks_, sisi scusa
<Kla_> C'e' solo impostazioni dispositivi input ma all interno della scheda mouse c e solo  ACCELLERAZIONE SENSIBILITA  e inverti tasto per mancini
<fabio_cc> :)
<Aleks_> mmh, cerco qualcosa da terminale
<Kla_> Intanto vi ringrazio credetemi sono tre sere che impazzisco
<Aleks_> lol
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Kla_, lancia un synclient -l
<Kla_> Fatto
<Kla_> Lo devo postare?
<cristian_c> !paste | Kla_
<ubot-it> Kla_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kla1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8226810/
<kla1> sono sempre io dal pc con lubuntu prima ero da un tablet
<cristian_c>     VertTwoFingerScroll     = 1
<Aleks_> bella
<cristian_c> lol
<Aleks_> si anche io ce lho a 1
<kla1> bene
<kla1> come lo setto a 0?
<kla1> sono sempre qui
<Aleks_> kla1, lo devi settare ad uno
<Aleks_> un editor di testo per il tuo de
<Aleks_> ?
<kla1> allora io lo settatoa  0 cosi :            synclient VertTwoFingerScroll=0
<Aleks_> lo devi settare ad uno
<kla1> era gia ad uno
<kla1> fabio_cc prima mi diceva di disattivare questa opzione
<fabio_cc> kla1, non io
<kla1> non mi dicevi di provare a disattivare lo scroll a due dita fabio? forse mi sono confuso
<fabio_cc> [22:41] <Aleks_> Kla_, cerca nella dash "mouse e touchpad" -> in basso a destra disabilita la voce "scroll due dita" (o simile) e dovrebbe andare lo scrolling
<Aleks_> io dicevo di disattivarlo
<kla1> ah ok :) scusa fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> kla1, nessun problema
<Aleks_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8226909/ questo è il mio synclient -l e a me lo scroll funziona
<kla1> per dare effetto alle modifiche devo riavviare?
<Aleks_> si dovresti
<Aleks_> reboot su terminale
<kla1> ma funziona anche il finestre che non hanno le barre di scrolling?
<Aleks_> si, io scrollo su xchat che nn ha le barre ad esempio
<Aleks_> e anche tu terminale che ha i due bottoncini che odio
<Aleks_> scrollo ovunque
<kla1> alt sinistro piu trascina giusto?
<Aleks_> no, rotellina del mouse
<Aleks_> alt+click sx sposta finestra
<kla1> allora ho fatto una prova. senza riavviare lo scroll a 2 dita  nelle finestre delle pagine web e di xchat funziona se setto a VertTwoFingerScroll    a 1 e non funziona piu se setto a 0 quindi tuitto bene
<kla1> il problema che ho io invece  sta in quella finestra di serviio che non ha nessuno scrolling sembra un problema di risoluzione dell interfaccia java
<kla1> puo' essere?
<kla1> altra serata buttata? nessun idea=?
<Aleks_> su questo nun te so aiutare :S
<kla1> pooorr
<kla1> ca puttttt
<krabador> kla1 ti è stato suggerito di cambiare tema
<kla1> si
<krabador> c'hai provato ?
<kla1> ma serviio non ha nessun opzione per cambiare il tema
<kla1> o esiste un metodo diverso per cambiare tema
<krabador> kla1 è una questione riguardante java comunque
<kla1> ok ma è risolvibile secondo voi? è una cosa che mi aveva gia fatto dannare su un altra distro con un altro software e questa volta volevo approfondire
<kla1> no si potrebbe cambiare ad esempio la risoluzione della gui in qualche file di conf dell applicazione?o si dovrebbe agire a livello globale del sistema?
<krabador> kla1, cambia versione di java
<krabador> dai repo Ubuntu puoi mettere solo quella open
<krabador> kla1 dpkg -l | grep jre
<krabador> !pastebin | kla1
<ubot-it> kla1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kla1> ok faccio subito
<kla1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8227047/
<kla1> si comunque sono quelle di ubuntu
<krabador> kla1 puoi provare java di Oracle , ma non c'è in repo ufficiale
<kla1> se sarica java dal sito java.com? perdona l'ignoranza
<krabador> si, lo puoi fare, ma poi devi installarlo a mano
<krabador> è documentato sul loro sito
<krabador> segui la documentazione
<krabador> altrimenti dovresti installare PPA, che sono sconsigliati di base, visto che alcuni fanno danni
<kla1> si stavo leggendo le istruzioni per installarlo
<kla1> dal loro sito
<krabador> in ogni caso, quando installi java di Oracle , devi aver disinstallato quello open
<kla1> certo!
<kla1> ci provo domani vi faro saper se risolvo
<krabador> OK
<kla1> Intanto grazie
<kla1> saluti a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-04
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<antonino> buongiorno, in un disco già partizionato volevo reistallare xubuntu per vari problemi. Ho scaricato il file e con unebootingi su pen drive ho fatto immagine iso, verificato avesse lo stesso nr dal sito di ubuntu italia. Con sorpresa ,una volta cambiato il boot di avvio lo stesso non mi faceva eseguire la pen drive pur mantenendo le priorità' da me impostate, ho pensato che fosse perché il disco era partizionato
<antonino> quindi da win ho cancellato la partizione di xubuntu
<antonino> e ora mi trovo in una condizione dalla quale non so venirne fuori
<antonino> mi compare il terminale che mi dice scrub o sgrub, potete indicarmi qualcosa per favore?
<glpiana> antonino, cancellando xubuntu hai tolto a grub le informazioni per l'avvio
<glpiana> antonino, al momento, quindi, l'unica cosa che puoi fare è ripristinare l'mbr del disco affinchè avvii in windows, unico sistema rimasto
<glpiana> antonino, che versione di windows hai?
<antonino> xp
<antonino> ma non so proprio come fare a ripristinare abr
<glpiana> antonino, hai un lettore dvd?
<antonino> si nel pc
<glpiana> antonino, e hai una live, anche vecchia, su cd/dvd?
<antonino> no solo su pen drive, ma ho altro pc nel caso di masterizzazione
<glpiana> antonino, allora creati una live su dvd e poi scegli cosa fare. con la live su dvd puoi ripristinare mbr oppure installare direttamente
<glpiana> antonino, scegli l'architettura datta al tuo pc, perchè se la prendi sbagliata il dvd poi è da buttare
<antonino> io in realtà' volevo solo reistallare xubuntu, ci siamo sentiti anche nei giorni passati se ricordi
<antonino> il boot di avvio non mi dava retta pur impostando usb come primario
<glpiana> antonino, allora scaricati la iso di xubuntu, masterizzala su dvd e poi installala
<antonino> si posso fare dvd ma poi il pc in questione come legge il dvd come primario?
<glpiana> antonino, nello stesso modo in cui gli dici di avviare da dvd potrai dirgli di partire da dvd
<antonino> vero
<antonino> provo e ti faccio sapere
<antonino> grazie davveroù
<antonino> glpiana ma tu per live intendi l'immagine iso del so? non vorrei ulteriormente far danni
<glpiana> antonino, facciamo così, mi dici bene cosa vuoi installare e ti do io il link diretto alla iso così non ci sbagliamo
<glpiana> antonino, tu vuoi xubuntu, la versione 14.04, giusto?
<antonino> la iso che ho e' perfetta
<antonino> ci ho già fatto altre 2 installazioni
<glpiana> antonino, allora masterizza quella
<glpiana> !iso | antonino
<ubot-it> antonino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<antonino> ok grazie
<aristides> Ciao, vorrei chiedervi se esiste una versione sviluppata dal NOkia suite per ubuntu 14.04
<aristides> Ciao, vorrei chiedervi se esiste una versione sviluppata dal NOkia suite per ubuntu 14.04
<akis24> !chat | aristides
<ubot-it> aristides: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ilfabri> ciao a tutti... per esigenze lavorative ho compilato un kernel modificato (il file option.c della seriale). Siccome verrà caricato su un minipc i386, volevo chiedere come generare i *.deb per x86 e non amd64 come ha fatto sul mio pc di sviluppo. Grazie
<cristian_c> ok
<glpiana> ilfabri, su questo canale non c'è supporto alla compilazione
<glpiana> ilfabri, joina #ubuntu-it-chat per cortesia
<ilfabri> pardon!
<AlbertoP81> ciao
<glpiana> !ciao | AlbertoP81
<ubot-it> AlbertoP81: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<akis24> sera
<ale90> aiuto
<ale90> ciao a tutti
<ale90> non mi parte il download di ubantu
<ale90> e on so come fare
<ale90> ???????
<ale90> potete aiutarmi???
<akis24> !download | ale90
<ubot-it> ale90: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<ale90> ma gratis non c'è???
<Aleks_> ale90, ubuntu è gratis
<ale90> on riesco a scaricarlo
<Aleks_> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Aleks_> seleziona la versione che vuoi e clicca su download, cosa non riesci a fare?
<ale90> non parte il dowload dopo che avio
<Aleks_> cambia browser ale90
<ale90> ora sto scaricando ubantu desktop da qua http://www.ubuntu.com/download/
<ale90> e giusto???
<akis24> ale90:  si certo  va bene  anche quello
<Aleks_> si
<ale90> ok grazie milleù
<guido_> Ciao!! ho un problema: ho fatto l'avanzamento da 13.10 a 14.4 su un pc EmachineEL 1352 a 64 bit ma dopo pochi secondi dall'avvio lo schermo diventa a a striscie e si blocca
<akis24> !ripristino | guido_
<ubot-it> guido_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<guido_> ti ringrazio, devo dire che questo mi succese anche utilizzando il disco live..
<guido_> probabilmente questa versione non funzione con questo modello di pc (emachine EL1352 a 64 bit)
<guido_> come faccio a tornare indietro senza perdere i dati?
<Aleks_> !chroot | guido_
<ubot-it> guido_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<krabador> guido_, che problema hai?
<guido_> Ho un pc fisso emachine El 1352 a 64 bit che aveva montato ubuntu13.10. Non riuscivo a fare l'avanzamento via internet ed allora ho utilizzato  un dvd 14.04 scaricato da internet eseguo l'avanzamento ma all'avvio dopo pochi secondi lo schermo mostra striscie colorate e il sistema si blocca
<guido_> ho sbagliato a fare l'avanzamento senza provare il disco live, infatti si blocca anche in questo modo
<krabador> guido_, allora, fa partire il disco live premendo f6 in boot, e selezionando l'opzione nomodeset
<krabador> guido_, selezionando poi "prova"
<guido_> in questo modo si avvia il sistema operativo e ho accesso alle cartelle?
<krabador> guido_, in questo modo si avvia il sistema del dvd, in una sessione denominata live, caricata completamente in ram, in cui puoi accedere alle cartelle
<krabador> guido_, ed eseguire il ripristino di sistema
<guido_> ok  proverò grazie!!!
<krabador> guido_, se il pc, è connesso tramite cavo lan, puoi da li anche entrare qui dentro
<guido_> si tuttavia ho già provato il discho in modalità live: si visualizza la schermata d'inizio ma il mouse non funziona e dopo pochi secondi si frizzera..
<krabador> guido_, prova con l'opzione che ti ho indicato
<guido_> se provo ad avviare il sistema normalmente da disco rigido compare la videata iniziale di 14.10 con il wallpaper che avevo nella versione precedente e le cartelle e dopo pochi secondi blackout
<guido_> Ho preso nota appena possibile ci provo ed ora mi aspetta un turno di notte.. grazie di tutto e buona serata
<kla_> buonasera
<APaternoster> Ciao ragazzi :) Tutto bene ? Dunque io ho un disco SSD da 24 Gb (SanDisk U100) e vorrei installarci Ubuntu con un partizionamento "custom" ma non è di questo che volevo parlare.. Vorrei dei consigli per l'SSD... conoscete buone pratiche da fare ? Es abilitare trim, non fare la partizione di swap ecc... ?
<APaternoster> Ah ho letto, dall'ottima wiki di Arch Linux, che è buona cosa creare partizioni la cui dimensione sia un multiplo dell'erase block size dell'SSD... E' vera questa cosa o non serve farlo ?
<krabador> APaternoster, hai avuto parecchie risposte a riguardo qu
<krabador> i
<kla_> krabador ho provato, ho installato l ultima versione di java di oracle
<APaternoster> krabador: in questo ambito non ne ho avute... Le cose che ho chiesto riguardo all'SSD sono il partizionamento e il perchè non funzionava l'SSD (era rotto)... Dei consigli sugli SSD non gli ho mai chiesti..
<kla_> stesso risultato, non è cambiato niente
<krabador> APaternoster, quanto tempo ha l'ssd?
<APaternoster> krabador: in che senso ? E' nuovo... l'ho riparato per quel problema...
<krabador> APaternoster, semplicemente perchè per trim, oltre che abilitarlo, anche il disco deve supportarlo
<APaternoster> krabador: lo supporta... nel manuale del SanDisk u100 è tra le funzionalità... comunque volevo sapere solo alcune "buone norme" o "buone cose da fare" per mantenere l'SSD più a lungo possibile... oltre ad attivare il trim e non scriverci la partizione di swap e lasciare un 7-8% per l'over-provisioning c'è qualcos'altro da fare ?
<krabador> APaternoster, sudo hdparm -I /dev/sdx | grep TRIM
<krabador> e ti assicuri che il disco lo supporti
<APaternoster> krabador: ok ma io volevo chiedere qui se qualcuno conosce altre buone pratiche per gli SSD..
<APaternoster> krabador: grazie comunque... sto leggendo delle guide pubblicate da Debian... ed essendo una derivata penso che vada bene...
<krabador> APaternoster, noatime e discard in /etc/fstab sono molto utili
<APaternoster> discard cosa sarebbe ?
<m3rcury> salve, ho editato un videotutorial con kdenlive ma ho avuto problemi con lo zoom
<cybernova> APaternoster, discard è l'opzione che attiva il trim
<m3rcury> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<APaternoster> cybernova: ah ok.... grazie... Grazie anche a te krabador
<krabador> APaternoster, abilita i benefici di trim al mount
<krabador> noatime evita l'access time stamp
<krabador> APaternoster, se poi metti  /tmp in ram, stai a posto
<m3rcury> ciao krabador
<krabador> wei m3rcury
<APaternoster> krabador: lo mettevo sull'HDD... come si fa a metterlo in ram ?
<m3rcury> krabador, te ne intendi qualcosa di kdenlive?
<krabador> APaternoster, in fstab
<krabador> m3rcury, l'ho usato pochissimo
<APaternoster> krabador: ok guardo... grazie :)
<m3rcury> krabador, conosci qualcuno in chat che può aiutarmi?
<krabador> APaternoster, con una linea  " none	/tmp	tmpfs	nodev,nosuid,noatime,size=1000M,mode=1777	0	0  "
<krabador> m3rcury, c'è un utente che ne sa, ma adesso non c'è
<m3rcury> krabador, vabbè grazie lo stesso
<m3rcury> krabador, non ti saluto ora perchè sei nell'altro chan ;)
<APaternoster> krabador: ok.. me la segno e quando installo Ubuntu stasera o domani provo...
<krabador> APaternoster, trim in 14.04 è abilitato di default, quindi puoi inserire giusto queste opzioni , per quanto riguarda il partizionamento, tieni lontane dall'ssd /var e /media/data
 * mapreri sente puzza di qualcuno che non usa utf-8 (un log parser mi continua a sputare errori da questo canale)
<APaternoster> krabador: ? /media/data ? ma che partizione è ? Non l'ho mai sentita o vista..
<APaternoster> krabador: oltre alla domanda precedente, sapresti dirmi anche un software o un comando da terminale che mi dia i byte totali scritti fino a ora sull'SSD... o che analizzi l'SSD per una giornata..
<APaternoster> ?
<Aleks_> Sono un pisellino <3
<kla_> krabador avresti qualche altro consiglio per il problema che di cui parlavamo ieri?
<krabador> in /media , scrivi ogni volta che inserisci un dispositivo esterno al sistema, e /media/data è usata da alcuni software
<APaternoster> krabador: beh allora metto /media sull'HDD... di che dimensione dev'essere ?
<krabador> piccola , un centinaio di mega bastano e avanzano
<APaternoster> krabador: grazie... scusa ultima domanda, giuro... Differenze tra /dev /mnt e /media ?
<APaternoster> (ultima domanda per oggi XD)
<krabador> APaternoster, /mnt non si usa su ubuntu, si usa /media , e /dev è la directory che individua sotto forma di file le periferiche hardware, in forma non esplorabile
<APaternoster> krabador: grazie mille... buona serata :)
<APaternoster> Ciao a tutti :)
<piripippo92> salve
<piripippo92>  vorrei sapere se qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una mano
<krabador> piripippo92, chiedi
<piripippo92> nn riesco a masterizzare il file iso di kubuntu
<piripippo92>  mi dice che il file nn e supportato
<piripippo92> dal cd e da dvd
<piripippo92> sto provando a riscaricarlo
<krabador> !iso | piripippo92
<ubot-it> piripippo92: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<piripippo92> mi dice che il file immagine  del disco nn e valido..ma il dvd e nuovo
<piripippo92> con alcool funziona lo stesso
<piripippo92> ?
<piripippo92> cioe
<krabador> piripippo92, va masterizzato come dice la guida
<krabador> piripippo92, e va mandato in boot
<piripippo92> ok prova a masterizzarlo ma nn me lo fa fare..vediamo...cmq grazie lo stesso
<krabador> piripippo92, scusa, che sistema stai usando?
<piripippo92> win 7
<piripippo92> pero volevo metterlo poi in una pennina
<krabador> quindi, giusto per sapere ci clicchi 2 volte con il tasto sinistro?
<piripippo92> si.
<krabador> !usbwin | piripippo92
<ubot-it> piripippo92: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<piripippo92> e mi apre la cartella di master
<piripippo92> la finestra
<piripippo92>  di masterizazione
<krabador> piripippo92, se non c'è nessun software nel sistema che apre le iso , è normale che faccia come ti fa
<piripippo92> e il pc lo riformattato da poco..quindi deve tutto di nuovo  riscaricare
<piripippo92> tutto
<krabador> !usbwin | piripippo92
<ubot-it> piripippo92: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> per la pendrive segui questo
<piripippo92> ok grazie
<piripippo92> cosa mi consigli  ubuntu ho kubuntu
<piripippo92> o
<Guest21492> buonasera, ho fatto un aggiornamento e sono passato alla versione 14.04.il problema che al riavvio, non parte, ho l schermata nera con la scrtitta erro file not found. grub rescue>.... chiedo aiuto su cosa devo fare. grazie
<Guest21492>  in internet ho trovato delle info, ma parlano di partizioni con pc che hanno anche windows, mentre io sul pc ho solo ubuntu.
<cristian_c> Guest21492, che aggiornamento?
<Guest21492> da 12.04 a 14.04, era l,
<cristian_c> ah, giusto
<cristian_c> Guest21492, avvia una live
<Guest21492> si lo sto scaricando su un altro pc per poi passarlo su una chiavetta. ma poi quali sono i passaggi?
<krabador> Guest21492, in avvio hai questa http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news-700/Ubuntu-14-04-LTS-to-Implement-the-Bleeding-Edge-GRUB-2-02-Beta-2-Boot-Loader.jpg ?
<Guest21492> dove? scusa ma sono abbastanza poco esperto
<krabador> Guest21492, in avvio del pc, con il sistema con problemi
<Guest21492> no ho solo il messaggio grub rescue
<krabador> Guest21492, se hai anche win, devi per forza avere quella schermata
<Guest21492> no non ho win, solo ubuntu
<krabador> ok
<krabador> allora se stai scaricando la 14.04, segui poi
<krabador> !ripristino | Guest21492
<ubot-it> Guest21492: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Guest21492> Grazie mille , vado sul link a leggere. :-)
<Michel> Ciao a tutti ragazzi
<Michel> Ho bisogno di assistenza
<cybernova> !chiedi | Michel
<ubot-it> Michel: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Michel> ok ho smanettato e alla fine adesso mi dà "impossibile risolvere l'host"
<Michel> cosa devo fare?!?
<cybernova> Michel, hai smanettato con i dns?
<Michel> penso di sì, ho cancellato tutto
<Michel> mi dai una mano?
<cybernova> Michel, ma dal router o da ubuntu?
<Michel> da ubuntu impostazioni rete
<Michel> mi dai una mano in privato?
<cybernova> Michel, niente privato
<Michel> ok
<Michel> allora da pubblico
<Michel> basta che mi aiuti a risolvere sta cosa
<Michel> sto impazzendo
<cybernova> Michel, allora vai in Impostazioni di sistema → Internet e rete → Connessioni di rete
<Michel> gestore delle impostazioni
<Michel> sistema rete
<Michel> ok
<cybernova> Michel, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager#Impostazione_DNS
<cybernova> Michel, quandi arrivi al campo Server DNS imposta 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4
<Michel> aggiungi server dns?
<cybernova> Michel, segui la guida
<Michel> no ma per la connessione internet sono ok
<Michel> impostazioni hosts
<Michel> il mio problema è che se apro il terminale e digito il comando sudo mi dice: "impossibile risolvere l'host"
<Michel> e adesso quando provo ad uscire
<cybernova> Michel, e allora spiegati meglio
<Michel> infatti
<cybernova> Michel, cos'hai fatto? hai cambiato l'hostname della macchina?
<Michel> esatto
<Michel> ho cambiato l'hostname della macchina
<Michel> e ho cancellato host e dns in rete
<cybernova> Michel, allora inserisci l'hostname nuovo nel file /etc/hosts nella riga 127.0.0.1 o 127.0.1.1 dove c'è l'host vecchio
<Michel> se faccio cat /etc/hosts
<Michel> mi dà
<Michel> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<cybernova> Michel, solo quello?
<Michel> 127.0.1.1 nomehost nomehost.localdomain
<Michel> e basta
<Michel> devo inserire altre righe?
<cybernova> Michel, devi modificare la 127.0.1.1 togliendo quello che c'era prima e mettendo l'host contenuto in /etc/hostname
<Michel> fatto
<Michel> solo questo?
<Michel> non devo inserire altre righe?
<cybernova> Michel, si, salva tutto e poi riprova sudo
<Michel> cat /etc/hosts
<Michel> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts 127.0.0.1 localhost 127.0.1.1 nomehost
<Michel> deve essere così?
<cybernova> Michel, hai lasciato la linea con il 127.0.0.1 localhost?
<Michel> si la devo togliere?
<cybernova> Michel, no devi lasciarla
<Michel> ok
<Michel> forse il nome dell'host deve essere tutto attaccato senza spazi?
<cybernova> Michel, non so come spiegartelo in maniera più semplice, devi prendere il contenuto di /etc/hostname e metterlo difianco a 127.0.1.1, non ha spazi il nomde di un host
<Michel> Ok era lo spazio!!!
<Michel> adesso funziona!!
<Michel> allora senti ho un altra domanda giusto per stressarti ancora un pò
<Michel> all'avvio non sento i suoni di avvio cioè sento un fruscio un pò strano
<Michel> come devo fare?
<cybernova> Michel, i suoni d'avvio quali sarebbero? il beep?
<Michel> non lo so perchè non riesco a sentirli
<Michel> comunque grazie per l'aiuto!! un problema è risolto
<cybernova> Michel, prego, però se non lo sai manco tu figurati io
<Miche_> ragazzi quando provo a riavviare mi esce questo messaggio: il gestore di sessione deve essere inattivo alla richiesta di spegnimento
<Pinguinone> ciao a tutti
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> ho cambiato mainboard cpu e ram
<naxil> e scheda video
<naxil> pero' ho fatto il boot con il vecchio hd, ubuntu va, ma vorrei installare i driver nvidia
<naxil> come faccio?
<naxil> ho visto la pagina ma mi da molti pacchetti e non capisco quali usare
<Luciph3r> hola
<jo___> salve a tutti
<jo___> una piccola domanda, non so se potete aiutarmi
<jo___> utilizzo ubuntu 12.04, come unico sistema operativo. Quando si avvia il pc, una schermata nera, grande quasi quanto lo schermo, mi copre il menù di grub con le varie opzioni di scelta
<jo___> scusate 14.04 come versione
<jo___> ho cercato sui vari forum, fatto tentativi da terminale e con startup-manager, reinstallato grub ma niente
<jo___> secondo voi da cosa può dipendere?
<krabador> !ripristino | jester-
<ubot-it> jester-: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> !ripristino | jo___
<ubot-it> jo___: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jo___> però non è danneggiato il mio sistema
<jo___> è di recente installazione e sin dall'inizio non l'ho mai visto il menù
<krabador> jo___, che scheda video hai ?
<jo___> è integrata, una intel hd 4600 se non vado errato
<Luciph3r> lspci ?
<krabador> jo___, stai usando questo sistema adesso?
<jo___> si
<krabador> jo___, allora, sudo lshw
<krabador> !pastebin | jo___
<ubot-it> jo___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jo___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8253992/
<jo___> starete pensando: ma se hai solo linux, che te frega di visualizzare il menù di grub?
<jo___> avete ragione ma è una questione di principio
<rickyok> ciao a tutti
<krabador> jo___, ubuntu 32 o 64 bit?
<rickyok> vorrei porvi un piccolo problema logico se possibile che mi sto incastrando
<rickyok> ci site?
<rickyok> siete*
<krabador> chiedi
<jo___> 64 bit
<krabador> jo___, scarica https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/14.04/main/pool/main/i/intel-linux-graphics-installer/intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.6-0intel1_amd64.deb   e installalo
<DylanBorg> ciao
<rickyok> allora: cinque clienti compano un albero pagandolo x lire e due clienti comprano un albero piu grande, pagandolo y lire, il giorno dopoun cliente cambia l'albero x con l'albero y pagando la differenza di 50.000 lire ed un altro cliente restituisce l'albero y ottenendo un rimborso del 90%. ilcommerciante però è comunque soddisfatto perchè rispetto all'incasso precedente ha 40.000 lire in meno ma un albero y in piu da vendere, qua
<rickyok> comprano*
<DylanBorg> ho un problema con la webcam, ovvero quando vado su omegle mi esce la roba di adobe flash player, ma non riesco ad cliccare su consenti c'è vado su consenti ma non me lo clicca come faccio a sistemare?
<krabador> !chat rickyok
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat rickyok'
<krabador> !chat | rickyok
<ubot-it> rickyok: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rickyok> krabador: ok sorry
<krabador> rickyok, non ti appare il topic all'ingresso?
<rickyok> krabador: no :(
<krabador> rickyok, risposta sbagliata.
<rickyok> krabador: sto usando un web irc e forse ho le proporzioni errate dela schermata che mi ha tagliato il disclaimer
<rickyok> della*
<DylanBorg> ho un problema con la webcam, mi potete aiutare?
<krabador> DylanBorg, prova chrome
<DylanBorg> ok...
<CarloLinux_> Ciao
<CarloLinux_> ao [00:42] <CarloLinux>  sul mio PC Asus A56CB-XX248H con le seguenti caratteristiche: CPU:Intel i3 3217U Scheda Madre: Asus K56CB Scheda Video: Intel HD4000 + nVidia 740M 2GB HDD: Hitachi Travelstar Z5K500 5400Rpm Ram: Samsung M47 4GB 1333MHz + Trascend JM1 4GB 1333MHz Che distro mi consigliate di mettere? Stavo valutando Xubuntu e Lubuntu, che mi consigliate?
<jo___> krabador: una volta installato il pacchetto devo solo provare a riavviare?
<krabador> jo___, si
<krabador> jo___, l'hai installato ?
<jo___> ok, ora provo..grazie
<jo___> si
<krabador> ok
<jo___> do un reboot
<_JO_> krabador, ho provato ma niente
<_JO_> vedo il contorno del menù di grub di color viola e una schermata nera che mi copre quasi per intero lo schermo
<_JO_> che strano
<krabador> _JO_, hai i bordi viola?
<_JO_> si, è come se il menù ci fosse ma è coperto da questa schermata nera
<krabador> ok
<_JO_> copre il 95% dello schermo
<_JO_> per non dire il 99%
<_JO_> quelli erano gli unici driver?
<_JO_> sto vedendo sul sito della intel ma hanno solo quelli per win
<krabador> _JO_, allora, apri il terminale, manda gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg , e fa un pastebin
<_JO_> ho trovato i driver sul sito della intel
<krabador> _JO_, non è un problema di driver
<krabador> _JO_, ti ho fatto installare gli ultimi disponibili
<_JO_> ok
<_JO_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8254200/
<_JO_> ho provato ad aggiornare anche il kernel alla 3.16
<krabador> _JO_, hai installato componenti come la cairo dock?
<_JO_> caso mai cambiava qualcosa, ma nulla
<_JO_> non so cosa sia
<krabador> _JO_, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<_JO_> il menù non mi è mai comparso, sin dal primo avvio
<_JO_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8254212/
<_JO_> non ho provato a togliere il commento a grub_terminal
<krabador> metti # in GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<jester-> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<jester-> _JO_: video da quanti pollic
<jester-> i
<krabador> in modo da farlo apparire come ha detto jester
<jester-> GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768
<krabador> _JO_, salva
<_JO_> 17 "
<krabador> una volta applicate le modifiche sudo update-grub e riavvia
<jester-> _JO_: allora anche GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768
<_JO_> a gfx mode tolgo il commento?
<krabador> _JO_, si
<jester-> sena # a sinistra
<_JO_> si si
<_JO_> ora provo
<jester-> _JO_: GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768 salva e dai sudo update-grub
<_JO_> sto riavviando
<_JO_> ovviamente do update-grub
<jester-> se non hai dato updatgrub è come non aver fatto una sega
<_JO_> si appunto
<_JO_> ragazzi, ha funzionato!
<_JO_> vi ringrazio..caffè pagato
<_JO_> vi saluto che è un po' tardi...alla prossima e grazie ancora...
<krabador> buon sistema
<_JO_> grazie, anche a voi
<mapreri> caro il mio _JO_, lui è un altro che non va d'accordo con l'utf8
<mapreri> non fosse che se ne è appena dipartito
<Guest21492> @ubot, ho messo il cd, però all,
<krabador> mapreri, non ti preoccupare, è già un lontano ricordo
<mapreri> già
<mapreri> intanto queste persone mi aiutano a migliorare il mio log handler
<Guest21492> ,@ubot dicevo nella prima schermata, mi da la possibilità di prova o di installazione, se scelgo installazione, non mi da la scelta di ripritino o di aggiornamento. mi da solo la possibilità di proseguire con l'instllazione. e non vorrei che venisse cancellato il contenuto del pc...aiuto
<krabador> Guest21492, ubot-it non puo' risponderti
<krabador> !ripristino | Guest21492
<ubot-it> Guest21492: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Tino> Mi sapreste dire come impostare una regola iptables per limitare l'accesso a determinate porte a si go
<Tino> A singoli ip?
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-05
<lozio> b giorno a tutti
<lozio> Il mio kubuntu da UN momento all'altro non accetta più la password
<lozio> già capitato a voi?
<Wonderfulheart> Buon giorno!
<Wonderfulheart> Non avrai il blocco delle maiuscole attivo?
<Wonderfulheart> (In ogni caso: ora come ti sei loggato?)
<lozio> ciao
<lozio> grazie per la risposta
<Wonderfulheart> Prego!
<lozio> no niente block maiusc
<lozio> stavo smazzando col file etc/passwd
<lozio> volevo cambiare il nome del pc e del nome utente
<lozio> può essere quella la causa?
<Wonderfulheart> È Possibile.
<lozio> sono da un'altro pc cmq
<lozio> come procedo^
<lozio> ?
<lozio> format?
<lozio> liveusb e provo a cambiare passwd?
<Wonderfulheart> NO! Non formattare!
<Wonderfulheart> Segui queste istruzioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<achab> ragazzi cose devo installare per poter utilizzare i file audio m4a e ape, pensavo di averli installati tutti i codecaduio seguendo la guida wiki ubuntu...
<lozio> ok grazie Won provo
<Wonderfulheart> achab, Forse devi convertirli.
<glpiana> ola
<lozio> hei mi da errore manipolazione token di autenticazione
<achab> Wonderfulheart: sto cercando di convertirli per poterli sentire in auto... ma niente il sistema mi comunica che manca un codec per poter efeeturare ll'operazione!!!!
<lozio> ciao giana
<achab> ragazzi mi ero disconnesso!!!
<glpiana> achab, cosa devi convertire?
<achab> mi potreste aiutare riguardo i files m4a?
<achab> non riesco a convetirli in mp3
<glpiana> achab, cosa stai provando ad usare per la conversione?
<achab> sto provando a installare il pacchetto libav-tools seguendo questa guida... http://askubuntu.com/questions/65331/how-to-convert-a-m4a-sound-file-to-mp3
<achab> soundconverter glpiana
<glpiana> achab, sei su ubuntu xubuntu o altro?
<Wonderfulheart> lozio, Prova con mount -o remount, rw /      e poi segui la procedura per il cambio password.
<achab> ubuntu da sundconverter è comparsa una scritta che dice che necessita dell'installazione dei codec ALAC (apple lossless audio)
<glpiana> achab, il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras lo hai già installato?
<achab> si e guarda che il file riesco ad ascoltarlo con vlc!!!!
<lozio> niente
<glpiana> achab, ok. col terminale spostati nella directory in cui hai un file da convertire e scrivi: file nomefile
<lozio> ne errore
<glpiana> !paste | achab
<ubot-it> achab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lozio> ne niente
<Wonderfulheart> lozio, Spiegati meglio.
<lozio> mount -o remount,rw / digito e non succede nulla
<lozio> nessuna risposta
<lozio> ?? strano
<achab> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8257079/
<Wonderfulheart> lozio, Dai uno sguardo a questo thread.
<Wonderfulheart> lozio, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=549106
<lozio> io stavo modificanto con ark mi pare un file: etc/passwd
<lozio> non posso dalla recovery mode aprire quel file e rimetterlo comera e riprovare?
<Wonderfulheart> lozio, Quale file?
<glpiana> achab, hai ffmpeg installato?
<achab> si credo di si!!! glpiana
<lozio> apposto
<glpiana> achab, proviamo a convertirne uno da terminale?
<lozio> won
<lozio> risolto
<Wonderfulheart> lozio, Bene!
<lozio> ti ringrazio
<Wonderfulheart> lozio, Di nulla.
<lozio> ti auguro una BELLIASSIMa giornata
<achab> ok!!! sono qui a tua disposizione
<lozio> pensavo di aver perso tutto
<lozio> grazie
<lozio> ciao
<Wonderfulheart> lozio, Grazie, altrettanto.
<lozio> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> achab, allora scrivi: ffmpeg  -i <input>.m4a  <output>.wav            sostituendo input e output ovviamente :)
<lozio> ti invito in vacanza in salento
<lozio> son qui fino al primo ottobre
<lozio> vieni quando vuoi
<glpiana> !chat | lozio
<ubot-it> lozio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lozio> gl pure te
<lozio> ciao
<Wonderfulheart> lozio, Ok!
<posta> buongiorno a tutti. Ubuntu server 14.04. Non riesco a cambiare indirizzo IP impostato da terminale. Come faccio? Non ricordo dove lo avevo impostato :(
<achab> ffmpeg non trovato glpiana
<glpiana> posta, guarda qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/ConfigurazioneManualeRete
<achab> ma ho letto da qualche parte che è stato sostituito da un altro comando oavcontrol... mi pare (ma cred do sbagliarmi)
<glpiana> achab, installiamolo. se il sistema è già aggiornato scrivi: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<glpiana> achab, nel caso ci avvisa. vediamo l'output
<achab> libmp3lame-dev sto installando questo pacchetto.... glpiana
<achab> E: Il pacchetto "ffmpeg" non ha candidati da installare
<glpiana> achab, un secondo allora
<Wonderfulheart> posta, # ifconfig eth0 <ip_adress> netmask <maschera_di_rete> up
<posta> glpiana, grazie. Ora verifico
<glpiana> achab, prova con sudo apt-get install avconv
<achab> avconv è già installato
<achab>  libvpx-dev libx264-dev libxvidcore-dev x264 yasm
<achab> scusami ho 'ntruppato!!!!
<glpiana> achab, proviamo con avconv. un secondo che guardo se la sinstassi è identica
<glpiana> achab, oki, stessa roba: avconv -i <input>.m4a  <output>.mp3
<posta> glpiana, Wonderfulheart , Grazie mille. Per risolto. Vi disturberò in giornata per altri piccoli problemi di routing tra 2 schede ethernet
<achab> la conversione sta procedendo... glpiana attendo di vedere il risultato finale!!!!
<glpiana> achab, ok
<Wonderfulheart> posta, Ciao.
<achab> glpiana: il file si sente come faccio a controllare il bitrate??? e la quality??? e poi dovrei converitre un file alla volta in questo modo!!!!
<achab> trovavo più comod osoundconverter
<glpiana> achab, dai nel terminale: file nomefile     e vediamo che info ti da
<lozio> mannaggia
<lozio> ora devo mettere nel gruppo sudo il nuovo utente
<achab> glpiana: sto cercando di installare questo pacchetto sudo apt-get install alac-decoder forse risolvo !!!!
<lozio> il comand sudo adduser nomeutente sudo non vami restituisce errore cod 1.
<glpiana> achab, prova
<glpiana> achab, magari con quello converti al volo con soundconverter
<lozio> che casino
<lozio> inoltre il vecchio account(nomeutente) sembra essere sparito
<achab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8257220/ glpiana il bitrate è molto basso
<achab> solo 48
<achab> io di solito uso 320kb
<glpiana> achab, su quello si interviene con le opzioni
<glpiana> achab, ma se riesci a farlo da soundconverter con il pacchetto che stai installando è sicuramente più comodo
<glpiana> achab, altrimenti vediamo di trovare le adatte opzioni
<achab> ok non voglio più distubarti, come al solito sei veramente gentile!!!! cia' e grazie
<glpiana> achab, dimmi se riesci a convertire con soundconverter però :)
<Wonderfulheart> lozio, Da ripristino, sudo adduser nomeutente sudo
<lozio>  non va
<lozio> cannot lock etc/group
<lozio> errore cod 1
<Wonderfulheart> lozio, Loggato o da ripristino?
<lozio> ripristino
<lozio> lloggato
<lozio> non me lo fa fare perche non avendo privilegi da root
<lozio> è come se fosse inutile
<Wonderfulheart> lozio, Appunto. Creato il 'nuovo' utente dovevi dare sudo adduser nomeutente sudo
<lozio> non me li fa fare
<lozio> ma io prima
<lozio> non ho creato un nuovo utente
<lozio> posso spiegarti meglio
<lozio> ?
<Wonderfulheart> lozio, Era tra virgolette!
<achab> glpiana: non ci riesco con soundconveter
<lozio> devo cambiare nome del pc dell'account
<achab> ci avevo sperato ma mi sono illuso
<Wonderfulheart> lozio, Intendevo nuovo nel senso di ricostituito.
<Wonderfulheart> lozio, Hai seguito la procedura per il recupero password da ripristino?
<lozio> no
<Wonderfulheart> lozio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Wonderfulheart> lozio, Seguila.
<enzotib> lozio, stai dimenticando di rimontare / in read-write
<lozio> ma la passwd la conosco
<lozio> sicuramente sto combinando un casino
<lozio> mount -o remount,ro /   ?
<enzotib> lozio, non ro, rw
<lozio> ok
<lozio> won che dici
<Wonderfulheart> lozio, Te lo ha scritto enzotib
<Wonderfulheart> lozio, E te lo avevo scritto anche io prima!
<lozio> ok
<lozio> dopodiche
<lozio> aggiunto
<lozio> vi ringrazio
<Wonderfulheart> lozio, Prego.
<achab> glpiana: ho trovato questa guida molto utile!!!!!! http://www.kreatore.it/blog/avconv-per-conversioni-da-m4a-ad-mp3
<glpiana> achab, sì, va bene. cambia i parametri con quelli che vuoi tu
<achab> mentre con sound converterr niente!!!! lo trovavo più comodo, ma anche questa stringa lo è!!!! benedetto terminale
<achab> glpiana: tu dici che con qualche modifica è estensibile per qualsiasi formato audio????
<achab> mi riferisco naturalmente alla stringa
<glpiana> achab, penso lo sia
<glpiana> achab, il meccanismo di conversione dovrebbe essere lo stesso. il programma dovrebbe riconoscere l'input e l'output. al massimo per l'output può succedere che tu debba specificare il codec di codifica, ma non per mp3
<achab> adesso ci provo con i files flac!!!!
<glpiana> achab, coi flac dovrebbe andare tranquillamente soundconverter
<achab> hai ragione glpiana ma volevo fare lo sburone e utlizzare ilterminale per sentirmi più fico!!!!
<glpiana> lol
<Aleks_> buongiorno
<mapreri> Wonderfulheart: sei uno che gira abitualmente da questi lidi?
<Wonderfulheart> mapreri, No!
<mapreri> Wonderfulheart: e allora "perdonato" :)
<krabador> mapreri, perchè  Wonderfulheart è fuorilegge?
<mapreri> krabador: già, come te ieri sera ;) Potrei mandargli un altro dei miei ostaggi che ho qui pronti...
<Wonderfulheart> mapreri, Perché, cos'era successo?
<krabador> una squadra di rappresentanti folletto?
<krabador> mapreri, si, hai ragione
<krabador> vai col rappresentante folletto
<cybernova> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest60964> salve, vorrei installare i driver per una webpocket della 3 e una key wi-fi usb mi potreste dare una mano? grazie
<mapreri> Guest60964: perchè vorresti i diver di un coso wifi? ne ho 2 a casa e mi son sempre connesso col wifi, frega niente dell'usb
<krabador> Guest60964, il webpocket lo fai andare , e ti connetti dal PC come con una qualsiasi rete wifi
<krabador> il pc ha scheda wireless , oppure è la famosa key di cui stai parlando ?
<Guest60964> la macchina in questione è un PC fisso senza Wi-fi, dispongo di una usb wi-fi che vorrei configurarla per conettermi in wi-fi con la webpacket, dispongo di ubuntu 10.04
<tumbler> 10.04??? Oh my gooood ... ma è ancora supportato??? Non credo
<Guest60964> possiamo fare qualcosa?
<tumbler> Prova a lanciare una live di ubuntu 12.04 e connettere la key ... magari hanno implementato il driver
<glpiana> Guest60964, inserisci la chiave usb e scrivi in un terminale: lsusb
<mapreri> no, non la versione desktop non è più supportata da più di un anno
<glpiana> !paste | Guest60964
<ubot-it> Guest60964: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Guest60964 ubuntu 10.04 è scaduta ad aprile 2013 , passa almeno a 12.04
<Guest60964> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8257673/
<krabador> iwconfig Guest60964
<krabador> e pastebin
<glpiana> Guest60964, toglila, reinseriscila e poi dai nel terminale: dmesg | tail        e metti su pastebin (dopo il comando di krabador )
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Guest60964> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8257709/
<Guest60964> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8257725/
<Wonderfulheart> Avrei la necessità di ripristinare l'avvio di Plymouth su un Sistema con U13.10 e driver sis. Qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Guest60964, hai tolto e inserito la chiavetta?
<Guest60964> si
<glpiana> Guest60964, prova a rifarlo per cortesia perchè dmesg non se ne è accorto
<Wonderfulheart> Con i driver vesa funzionava. Ma il notebook non funzionava bene con la grafica.
<Guest60964> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8257766/
<jester-> Wonderfulheart: è cosi importante il plymouth?
<Wonderfulheart> jester-, Non direi.
<jester-> Wonderfulheart: quindi?
<Guest60964> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8257776/
<glpiana> Guest60964, niente da fare. dalla regia mi dicono che il driver va compilato su 10.04. da 12.04 in poi invece è già presente tra i moduli del kernel
<Wonderfulheart> jester-, Ma imparare a gestire il framebuffer mi interessa.
<jester-> Wonderfulheart: che ricordi è legato al driver della scheda grafica e la sis in pratica non ha piu supporto
<Guest60964> allora passo alla 14.04
<Guest60964> mi confermate?
<glpiana> meglio
<glpiana> Guest60964, provala da live
<Guest60964> a dopo
<Guest60964> grazie per il tempo dedicatomi.
<Wonderfulheart> jester-, Infatti, è così. Ma i problemi sono fatti per essere risolti. Se possibile.
<posta> ribuongiorno a tutti. Ho problemi ad installare una stampante USB installata su un server printer DP-G310 La versione di Ubuntu è ubuntu 14.04
<jester-> Wonderfulheart: certo, bisognerebbe sviluppare un driver per una scheda che in pratica non esiste piu e la retrocompatibilità, giustamante, è stata ridotta dalla 13.04
<posta> il messaggio che ottengo è Idle - "Filter failed"
<Wonderfulheart> jester-, Per quello che serviva a me, ho risolto ogni problema con i driver SiS, salvo l'avvio di Plymouth, appunto.
<jester-> posta: hai installato come sampante di rete?
<posta> si.
<posta> jester-, il printer server che uso è uns scatoletta che ha una porta USB e 1 ethernet e 1 wireless
<jester-> posta:  intendi installarla sul server o sul server è installata e spampa mentre sui pc in lan no
<jester-> posta: comunque, di solito, è questione di driver
<posta> non stampa e basta :) Ho un PC con win 7 e funziona correttamente. Con ubuntu 14.04 non risco a configurarlo correttamente
<Wonderfulheart> posta, Hai provato da http://localhost:631
<jester-> posta: la stampante è supportata da linux?
<posta> provato locahost:631. la stampante è la epson stylus 2x125 multifunzione e ho i driver per linux
<posta> stylus SX125
<jester-> posta: hai provato a installarla direttamente su linux peer vedere se coni driver stampa?
<posta> no
<posta> ok provo.
<jester-> dovresti provare, il erver è solo un adattatore
<jester-> per funzionare installata come stampante di rete serve comunque il driver
<posta> jester-, mmm. collegata come usb mi dice : Inattiva - File "/opt/epson-inkjet-printer-n10-nx127/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter" not available: No such file or directory
<jester-> posta: colegata direttamente al pc e installandola è compressa nelle lista?
<posta> jester-, non è compresa nella lista. Devo usare i driver scaricati
<jester-> posta: ok ma una volta installato il driver dovrebbe essere poi in pista
<jester-> lista
<posta> non la trovo lo stesso
<jester-> quindi i driver è farlocco
<posta> ok. devo cercarne altri allora.
<jester-> posta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonMulti
<Luciph3r> glpiana: ciao , Emilio vive ancora ?
<posta> jester-, Allora niente da fare. Peccato
<jester-> posta: http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<Wonderfulheart> posta, Hai provato con i driver avasys?
<posta> no. ho scaricato solo quelli epson
<Wonderfulheart> posta, In effetti la Epson dovrebbe averli assimilati.
<posta> jester-, il link che mi hai mandato, rimanda alla pagina epson da cui avevo scaricato io
<jester-> posta: il driver lo hai installato correttamente?
<posta> jester-, mi chiede quale driver usare, scelgo il file e basta. Non posso fare altro
<jester-> posta: link pagina driver?
<posta> jester-, http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/?OSC=LX
<jester-> posta: stampante?
<posta> sx 125
<jester-> posta: ma sono rpm e non funzano su ubuntu
<posta> jester-, li ho scompattati e sono arrivato ai file PPD. NOn vanno lo stesso?
<glpiana> Luciph3r, Emilio?
<jester-> posta: devi provare a convertiti con alien
<jester-> posta: altre vie non sono produttive
<posta> jester-, è complicato? non ne so nulla.
<jester-> posta: devi installare alien
<Wonderfulheart> posta, Prova questi link, sono i driver della tua stampante. http://a1227.g.akamai.net/f/1227/40484/7d/download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/f/01/00/01/68/78/170e8bc7a830985769af344d09083f201bff8883/epson-inkjet-printer-n10-nx127_1.0.1-1lsb3.2_i386.deb (32bt) oppure http://a1227.g.akamai.net/f/1227/40484/7d/download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/f/01/00/01/68/78/89d4c9fb38b18ad24471a74cfc0ce29c91f04acb/epson-inkjet-printer-n10-nx127_1.0.1-1lsb3.2_amd64.de
<Wonderfulheart> b (64bit)
<ExPBoy> posta hai scaricato da qui?  http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<posta> jester-, si
<jester-> posta: ti hanno trovato i deb
<ExPBoy> eh appunto dicevo scaricati il .deb
<ExPBoy> non rpm
<jester-> comuqnue  poi si deve fare alien sticass.rpm per avere sticass.deb
<posta> jester-, però dovrei installare anche alien. Il link che mi hai dato sembra funzionare
<posta> jester-,  dice che li stà installando.
<jester-> posta: ti hanno dato link a .deb gia pronsti prendilo e installali
<posta> jester-, si, intendevo il link che mi ha dato Wonderfulheart
<posta> errore. Devo prima rimuovere i vecchi driver
<ExPBoy> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=16878&DSCCHK=15711fca9f9c26b3c69c001d998629d4b96398f2
<ExPBoy> questo è originale epson
<ExPBoy> poi fai tu, naturalmente devi scaricarti anche quello per lo scanner
<Wonderfulheart> ExPBoy, Naturalmente ho prelevato quei link dal sito Epson. Non da fonti ignote.
<ExPBoy> Wonderfulheart, mai detto il contrario
<Wonderfulheart> ExPBoy, Naturalmente.
<Eagle__> Ciao Ragazzi, è la prima volta che accedo a questa chat
<posta> ExPBoy, non riesco ad eliminare i drivers vecchi e non mi fa installare i nuovi
<Aleks_> !ciao | Eagle__
<ubot-it> Eagle__: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Wonderfulheart> Eagle__, Buongiorno.
<Eagle__> avrei un problema con la mia versione 14.04 LTS installata su una macchina che monta i5 e un ati Radeon HD 7550M
<Eagle__> Ciao Wonderfulheart
<posta> so che può essere una domanda scema, ma come cancello i drivers vecchi?
<Eagle__> il problema sta nel freeze dopo la sospensione
<Wonderfulheart> posta, Quali driver avevi installato e come lo avevi fatto?
<jester-> posta: secondo quelo che hai detto di aver fatto non hai installato nessun driver
<Eagle__> Utilizzo il mio PC a fini di ricerca scientifica e l'affidabilità sarebbe un ottimo punto a favore
<jester-> Eagle__: natura del problema?
<posta> Wonderfulheart, li avevo installati da installa stampanti qundo chiedeva il dischetto
<Eagle__> Freeze di tutta la grafica dopo la sospensione
<Eagle__> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<jester-> Eagle__: hai installato qualche river video?
<jester-> driver
<Eagle__> ho provato con i driver proprietari nella sezione driver aggiuntivi ma il problema permane
<Eagle__> credo sia opportuno disinstallare i generici prima e poi reinstallare i proprietari, right?
<glpiana> Eagle__, no
<Wonderfulheart> posta, Riusa il dischetto. Vedi se da lì c'è una procedura di disinstallazione.
<posta> Wonderfulheart, non c'è. Erano i drivers scaricati da epson
<Eagle__> glpiana cosa consigli?
<jester-> posta: hai installato i deb?
<glpiana> Eagle__, di non usare la sospensione, che su linux da spesso problemi
<Eagle__> con la versione 12.04 mai avuto un problema di alcun tipo
<Wonderfulheart> posta, Ok. Allora scrivici il nome del file che hai usato.
<Eagle__> mi sono pentito di essere passato alla 14.04
<posta> Wonderfulheart, ho scompattato i dbe e quando chiedeva che driver installare ho puntato al files .ppd
<Eagle__> glpiana la sospensione per me è molto utile
<glpiana> Eagle__, fai un uso smodato della sospensione?
<posta> Wonderfulheart,  Epson-Stylus_SX125_Series-epson-driver.ppd.gz
<Eagle__> definisci, smodato
<glpiana> Eagle__, non saprei, stavo pensando che un pc come il tuo si accende probabilmente in 30 secondi e si spegne in 4.
<Eagle__> Il problema si presenta anche in una situazione di questo tipo: Lavoro tutto il giorno al pc, sospendo, vado a casa per riprendere il lavoro e sorpresa!!!
<glpiana> Eagle__, non vedo il senso di unsare la sospensione, se non è l'attività principale del tuo pc (gare di sospensione tra pc per esempio)
<Eagle__> Il principio è che non dovrebbe dare problemi una modalità, non dovrebbe essere 'utente a non usare una funzione ma la funzione a "funzionare"
<Wonderfulheart> posta, Ma prima lo hai scompattato?
<Eagle__> no?
<glpiana> Eagle__, beh, io non vedo il problema. in ogni caso puoi sempre reinstallarti la 12.04 che è supportata fino al prossimo anno
<posta> Wonderfulheart, si
<Eagle__> glpiana: , grazie
<Luciph3r> ho su la 14.04 su un'altro pc ... anche io ho avuto qualche casino con le risorse energetiche ... lascio tutto acceso la notte ... e trovo freeze la mattina ... è stata un po sfortunata . Video ATI .
<Luciph3r> Freeze non solo di X , tutto il pc devo fare riavvio forzoso ...
<jester-> Eagle__: il senso, volendo usare linux, sarebbe prendere harware sicuramente supportato, in linux esssendo grasso che cola a gratis passato da gente che lavora per la gloria non si puo petendere
<jester-> visto che i costrutori se ne fregano di sviluppare driver
<Eagle__> me ne rendo conto, e sono completamente d'accordo
<Eagle__> ma non si può nemmeno pretendere di andare avanti in una versione che presenta ancora delle problematiche
<Eagle__> questo, è il mio modesto punto di vista
<Eagle__> chiaramente.
<glpiana> !chat | Eagle__
<ubot-it> Eagle__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Wonderfulheart> posta, Ok. Ora vai in http://localhost:631
<krabador> Eagle__, hai la partizione di swap ?
<posta> Wonderfulheart,  ok ci sono
<Wonderfulheart> posta, Clicca su Printers.
<Eagle__> Luciph3r: anche io devo forzare un reboot
<posta> Wonderfulheart,  non ne ho più. Ho cancellato quella che non funzionava
<Eagle__> krabador: si
<glpiana> Eagle__, quanta ram hai?
<Eagle__> ho una partizione pari al quantitativo di ram
<Wonderfulheart> posta, Hai fatto bene.
<Eagle__> 4 GB di RAM e 4 di SWAP
<glpiana> Eagle__, scheda video?
<Luciph3r> Eagle__: se ti serve per lavoro ... tieniti una versione sotto ... sempre LTS , il mio consiglio . Hanno fatto vari aggiornamenti io su quel pc vado di Windows per tanti motivi ma la 12 è vagamente meno rognosa
<Eagle__> lspci grep ecc ecc: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7550M/7570M/7650M] (rev ff)
<Wonderfulheart> posta, Ora riprova ad installare i driver .deb.
<krabador> Eagle__, è grande quanto la RAM ?
<Luciph3r> Eagle__: ma sui log di che ti parla ?
<posta> Wonderfulheart, mi da sempre errore
<Eagle__> non li ho controllati a dire il vero, path?
<glpiana> Eagle__, anche coi driver open ti dava il problema?
<Eagle__> si, stesso problema
<Wonderfulheart> posta, Hai cancellato la stampante in Administration da CUPS?
<Luciph3r> Eagle__: /var/log/ vedi system kernel
<krabador> Eagle__ , 'sta swap?
<Eagle__> ok
<posta> Wonderfulheart, dpkg: error processing package epson-inkjet-printer-n10-nx127 (--install):
<posta>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Eagle__> krabador: ho scritto prima, 4GB di RAM e 4 di SWAP
<jester-> posta: hai preso il deb a seconda dei bit del tuo sistema?
<krabador> ok , sudo pm-hibernate
<Luciph3r> Eagle__: cmq ... anche in Win7 è da poco che la sospensione funziona egregiamente . E' un momento catartico quello .
<Wonderfulheart> posta, Prova con un fix dei pacchetti. In ogni caso verifica di aver scaricato correttamente i file.
<krabador> Eagle__, se iberna correttamente , usa l'ibernazione al posto della sospensione
<Eagle__> sto controllando i log
<Eagle__> ora posto
<posta> Wonderfulheart, i drivers erano 32 bit e il sistema è 64.
<krabador> Eagle__ sudo pm-hibernate , se iberna correttamente usa questo al posto della sospensione
<posta> devo trovarlo :)
<Wonderfulheart> posta, Scarica quelli a 64 bit, allora.
<posta> Wonderfulheart,  il link non va :(
<Eagle__> krabador quel "se" mi spaventa :D
<krabador> Eagle__ visto che fai ricerca scientifica, sai che la certezza assoluta ....
<Wonderfulheart> posta, Aggiungi la b in fondo al nome del link che ti ho postato (il messaggio era troppo lungo)
<Eagle__> lo so
<Eagle__> credo di aver trovato la parte inerente al freeze
<posta> won ok. scaricati.
<posta> Wonderfulheart,  scaricati
<Eagle__> Sep  4 10:51:26 Hurricane kernel: [38020.292103] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled Sep  4 10:51:26 Hurricane kernel: [38020.292105] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c00 and cpu addr 0xffcbfc00 Sep  4 10:51:26 Hurricane kernel: [38020.292106] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c0c and cpu addr 0xffcbfc0c Sep  4 10:51:26 Hurricane kernel: [38020.292634] radeon 
<posta> Wonderfulheart,  stesso messaggio di prima.
<Eagle__> Sep  4 10:51:26 Hurricane kernel: [38020.303668] [drm] Wrong MCH_SSKPD value: 0x16040307 Sep  4 10:51:26 Hurricane kernel: [38020.303668] [drm] This can cause pipe underruns and display issues. Sep  4 10:51:26 Hurricane kernel: [38020.303669] [drm] Please upgrade your BIOS to fix this.
<din> salve!
<din> ho messo un secondo hard disk al mio portatile e vorrei installarvi ubuntu
<posta> Wonderfulheart, dice impossibile soddisfare tutte le dipendenze. Cache non integra
<din> c ho provato ma non parte
<krabador> Eagle__, verifica sul sito del produttore del notebook se c'è un BIOS successivo
<krabador> e prova a fare l'upgrafe
<krabador> *de
<Eagle__> ok ci provo
<krabador> Eagle__, hai provato l'ibernazione?
<din> una cosa strana e che quando l ho installato con la procedura automatica mi diceva "nessun sistema operativo rilevato" ma sul primo hard disk c'è windows8
<Wonderfulheart> posta, Hai fatto un clean, update e upgrade?
<posta> Wonderfulheart, no
<krabador> !uefi | din
<ubot-it> din: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Wonderfulheart> posta, Ti avevo scritto già prima di provare il fix dei pacchetti.
<posta> Wonderfulheart,  il problema è il clean. Non so come farlo
<Wonderfulheart> posta, Eventualmente fai così: sudo apt-get clean - poi        sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<posta> Wonderfulheart, Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<posta> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<posta> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<posta> È utile eseguire "apt-get -f install" per correggere ciò.
<posta> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<Wonderfulheart> posta, Fai ache il fix.
<Wonderfulheart> *anche
<Eagle__> krabador: ho appena provato l'iibernazione e devo dire che funziona
<Eagle__> è leggermente più lenta della sospensione
<Eagle__> però funziona, a questo punto no saprei se aggiornare o meno il BIOS
<krabador> Eagle__, l'ibernazione te la consiglio, è meglio della sospensione , in quanto il PC si spegne proprio
<krabador> non consumi corrente
<Eagle__> si, molto rapido nello spegnimento
<krabador> e puoi riprendere a  lavorare
<Eagle__> devo agire sempre da terminale, giusto?
<Eagle__> non vedo la voce nel menù
<krabador> si può aggiungere
<tumbler_> Eagle__, nella peggiore delle ipotesi ti crei un lanciatore da aggiungere al menu
<tumbler_> installa Alacarte per modificare il menu
<krabador> Eagle__ , sudo nano /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla
<krabador> tumbler_ , buono
<Eagle__> krabador
<Eagle__> fatto
<Eagle__> mi da delle opzini, ^G/X/W ecc ecc
<Eagle__> come se dovessi scrivere qualcosa per poi salvarlo
<tumbler> perche hai messo nano che è un editor testi
<tumbler> cosi facendo è come se lo avessi aperto con un blocnote
<tumbler> per uscire ctrl+x+invio
<krabador> Eagle__ http://paste.ubuntu.com/8258331/
<Eagle__> io sono vi addicted :D
<krabador> tumbler_ la smetti?
<krabador> Eagle__, aggiungi ciò che c'è nel paste
<tumbler> perchè dovrei sto chiarendo i passaggi all'utente
<krabador> salvi
<tumbler> krabador, la prossima volta chiedi se sanno usare nano altrimenti fagli usare gedit testina
<glpiana> tumbler, non si chiacchiera su questo canale. non inserirti nel supporto che crei confuzione
<Eagle__> ok, done, salvato
<glpiana> *confusione
<Eagle__> deduco che serva un riavvio right?
<krabador> killall indicator-session-service
<krabador> con questo , compare anche prima
<krabador> ma dopo il riavvio
<krabador> ce l'hai sicuro
<Eagle__> ok, adesso dopo il killall
<Eagle__> lo vedo tra le opzioni possibili
<Eagle__> Beh, che dire, grazie a tutti voi per il vostro contributo
<Eagle__> In attesa di un aggiornamento risolutivo, cercherò di andare avanti con l'opzione "iberna"
<krabador> l'ibernazione non ti farà mancare la sospensione
<Eagle__> Speriamo che gli sviluppatori prendano sul serio il valore di questa funzione  ;)
<krabador> non hai un pc del medioevo
<krabador> eviti eventuali problemi causati da problemi di batteria
<Eagle__> beh si, ma il principio che non funzioni un'opzione mi infastidisce
<Eagle__> bene! olo terrò a mente
<Eagle__> *lo
<jester-> Eagle__: se posso chiedere: che tipo di ricerca scientifica fai?
<Eagle__> Certamente, lavoro nel field della Computational Biophysics
<Eagle__> mi occupo di dinamiche molecolari e calcoli quanto meccanici
<jester-> Eagle__: quindi hai applicazioni linux dedicate?
<Eagle__> generalmente utilizzo i cluster di calcolo, (HPC per intenderci), utilizzo il mio laptop come puro terminale
<Eagle__> si esatto. (Non vorrei infrangere la regola del "qui non si chiacchiera" :))
<glpiana> grazie Eagle__ :)
<Eagle__> Adesso vado. Ringrazio tutti voi per l'assistenza e per l'egregio lavoro che rende la comunità scientifica autonoma e flessibile! Sappiate che tutti noi utilizziamo Linux ;) A presto
<krabador> Eagle__, non demordere mai
<Eagle__> Ovviamente non sono in Italia ;)
<mapreri> OT( dovreste essere decisamente più cattivo contro i non-utf8... di 45 canali solo qui c'è gente non-utf8 :S http://paste.debian.net/119455/ )
<Luciph3r> L'ultima frase mi sta sul cazzo .
<glpiana> !chat | Luciph3r
<ubot-it> Luciph3r: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Luciph3r> Sorry ;-)
<krabador> Luciph3r e come mai?
<Luciph3r> :-)
<posta> Wonderfulheart, ciao. Sono nuovamente qui a rompere per la stampante SX125. driver installati ma non stampa
<glpiana> posta, localhost:631 la vede?
<posta> glpiana, si
<glpiana> posta, e la da in idle o in altri stati?
<posta> dice : stampa in corso da
<posta> ven 05 set 2014 13:11:09 CEST
<posta> "Rendering completed"
<glpiana> posta, in un terminale scrivi: sudo service cups restart
<posta> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> posta, segni di vita?
<posta> glpiana,  nessuno. sempre uguale. Questa mattina mi sono picchiato per l'installazione di questa stampante.
<posta> glpiana,  Ora è installata, ma sembra non stampare nulla.
<glpiana> posta, prima non ho seguito. come hai installato la stampante?
<posta> glpiana, scaricato i drivers corretti :) e poi installata tramite ubuntu software center
<glpiana> posta, tramite ubuntu software center?
<glpiana> la stampante?
<glpiana> o ti riferisci ai pacchetti scaricati?
<posta> glpiana,  Si. Ho scaricato il file .deb e cliccandoci sopra si è avviato ubuntu software center. Alla fine ha dato installati
<glpiana> posta, ok, ma dopo aver installato i driver cosa hai fatto per installare/configurare la stampante?
<posta> glpiana, poi su impostazioni di sistema, ho cliccato su stampanti e aggiungi stampante
<glpiana> posta, oki, ora fermo un attimo
<glpiana> la stampante è collegata a un robo che fa da server di stampa, ho letto bene prima?
<posta> adesso è collegata diretta sulla porta USB del PC
<glpiana> posta, oki, quando l'hai installata era collegata lì o altrove?
<posta> sempre li
<glpiana> posta, e la vedevi elencata tra le periferiche usb mentre installavi la stampante?
<posta> glpiana, si
<glpiana> posta, ok, torna su localhost:631 e vai in manutenzione della stampante
<glpiana> posta, bloccala, annulla i lavori in coda, riattivala e stampa una pagina di prova
<posta> glpiana, ok ci sono
<posta> glpiana,  niente da fare.
<glpiana> posta, che stampante è?
<posta> glpiana, Epson stylus SX125 dice : stampa in corso da
<posta> ven 05 set 2014 13:37:43 CEST
<posta> "Processing page 1..."
<glpiana> posta, oki, dammi qualche minuto
<posta> glpiana,  ok. Grazie mille
<glpiana> posta, facciamo una prova
<glpiana> posta, vai nel gestore delle stampanti e aggiungi una stampante
<Mi|{y_> posta, hai provato a rimuovere e poi reinstallare cups?
<glpiana> O.o
<Mi|{y_> detto cavolata :D ?
<glpiana> Mi|{y_, è la questione di reinstallare cups che... boh... cioè... :D
<Mi|{y_> ah bo si son l'ultima persona che dovrebbe parlare, ho instalalto ubuntu ieri dopo 10anni che nn uso linux
<Mi|{y_> ma prima risolve posta prima "posto" il mio problema
<glpiana> benvenuto :)
<Mi|{y_> stavo solo leggendo qua e la
<Mi|{y_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857913
<glpiana> Mi|{y_, esponi pure il tuo problema senza aspettare
<Mi|{y_> grazie
<Mi|{y_> vediamo, se qualcuno usa ionicframework o phonegap potrebbe aver dovuto fare le stesse cose che sto facendo io....
<Mi|{y_> ho questo identico problema http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22665696/cordova-phonegap-error-installing-on-android-platform
<posta> glpiana, Scusa ma ero AFK per lavoro. Ora faccio
<posta> glpiana, adesso non mi vede più la stampante nel gestore delle stampanti.
<glpiana> posta, hai cliccato su aggiungi e la stamoante non è più elencata?
<posta> esatto
<glpiana> posta, staccala e riattaccala al pc
<posta> glpiana, fatto. è tornata
<posta> glpiana, la seleziono, clicco su avavnti e lui cerca i drivers
<glpiana> posta, tu scegli epson e poi tra le sx prendine una con un numero simile alla tua, tanto il driver è sempre gutenprint
<posta> glpiana,  ha trovato i drivers e visualizza tutti i dati ( nome stampante, descrizione e posizione)
<posta> glpiana, quindi non uso i driver che mi da lui?
<glpiana> posta, quelli che ti ho detto io o quelli che avevi installato tu prima?
<posta> glpiana, quelli che mi hai dettto tu
<glpiana> posta, poi prova una pagina di prova
<posta> glpiana, ho avviato la stampa della pagina di prova ma non stampa
<glpiana> posta, ok, nulla di fatto
<posta> Visualizza un messaggio Inviata Pagina di prova inviata come lavoro 14
<posta> glpiana, Elaborazione in corso - Processing page 1...
<glpiana> posta, in un terminale scrivi: sudo service cups restart
<glpiana> se non si ripiglia, non so proprio
<posta> nulla da fare :) Non gli sarà simpatica la stampante
<posta> glpiana, Grazie mille lo stesso. Proverò con una stampante diversa.
<glpiana> posta, mi spiace :)
<posta> glpiana, Figurati. Ho rotto abbastanza a tutti oggi :) siete mitici
<Luciph3r> ma esiste un browser in stile lynx che supporta java ? O.o
<Luciph3r> è un no ? ;-)
<posta> Luciph3r, scusa, ma non saprei :)
<glpiana> Luciph3r, proprio stile lynx o anche da grafica ma leggerissimo?
<glpiana> Luciph3r, perchè sevuoi qualcosa di particolarmente leggero ma un po' ostico da usare c'è luakit
<enzotib> Luciph3r, figurati, links2 dovrebbe supportare javascript (non java), ma non va lo stesso
<Luciph3r> glpiana: ho solo bash ... c'è anche X ma 256mb di ram praticamente si blocca ... poi oramai mi sono assuefatto alla grafica sado-minimale
<Luciph3r> enzotib: spe ... ti dico
<enzotib> Luciph3r, e perché ti serve java?
<enzotib> Luciph3r, sudo links2 -g dovrebbe essere grafico tramite framebuffer, in console
<enzotib> F1 ti mostra i comandi
<Luciph3r> ghghhg
<Luciph3r> ma è FICHISSSIMO
<Luciph3r> avantissimo
<enzotib> bene
<glpiana> enzotib, per attivare javascript?
<Luciph3r> AHAHHAHAHh , volevo provare gazie , ma non supporta javascript
<enzotib> glpiana, non lo so, dovrebbe supportarlo, ma su chiedi.u-it.o per esempio non va
<enzotib> glpiana, non ho fatto controlli estesi
<glpiana> enzotib, oki, cerco
<enzotib> Luciph3r, in console funziona anche mplayer
<Luciph3r> enzotib: succhia molta cpu l'mp3 ... c'è modo di 'risparmiare' ?
<glpiana> enzotib, con elinks entri in chiedi
<Luciph3r> enzotib: il javascripts mi serve per gazie (software di fatturazione) che sicuramente conosci .
<glpiana> Luciph3r, cosa usi per riprodurre l'mp3?
<Luciph3r> mplayer
<glpiana> no, dai, c'è roba più leggera se non ricordo male
<glpiana> spe
<Luciph3r> di solito lo compilo e creo il deb secondo le necessità ( quando ero ragazzino e eiaculavo precocemente ) mi accontenterò del deb di fabbrica
<glpiana> Luciph3r, mpg123
<glpiana> Luciph3r, o mpg321
<Fable_Wonder> Salve a tutti, avrei un problema, ho inserito una scheda video nuova nel mio pc, ma quando lo avvio non supera il POST
<Fable_Wonder> se invece connetto il monitor alla scheda madre si avvia ma non mi mostra nulla sullo schermo
<enzotib> glpiana, era un'affermazione?
<glpiana> enzotib, sì, ho provato ora
<enzotib> glpiana, bene
<glpiana> Fable_Wonder, anzitutto controlla di aver montato correttamente la scheda video. ha necessità di alimentazione?
<enzotib> glpiana, però non è grafico
<Fable_Wonder> no, è una ASUS geforce 210, non serve alimentazione, e il problema è che la prima volta che l'ho inserita funzionava
<glpiana> enzotib, purtroppo no, ma se lo vuoi grafico ti parlavo ieri di luakit che va benone
<glpiana> Fable_Wonder, allora controlla che sia correttamente inserita e che il cavo sia collegato bene
<enzotib> glpiana, no, la cosa divertente era usare un browser grafico in console, col framebuffer, credo che solo links2 lo faccia
<Fable_Wonder> già fatto, ma il roblema non si è risolto
<glpiana> Fable_Wonder, quando accendi il pc la ventola della scheda video gira?
<glpiana> non dirmi che ha un dissipatore rigido -.-
<Fable_Wonder> nono, ha una ventola, e funziona
<Fable_Wonder> se può essere d'aiuto ho un sistema con win 7 e ubuntu 14.04 in dual boot e su windows ho installato i driver della scheda
<ExPBoy> Fable_Wonder, quindi la scheda in windows funziona?
<Fable_Wonder> quando l'ho installata si, ma adesso non posso accedere a nessun sistema operativo
<ExPBoy> Fable_Wonder, prova a toglierla e cambiare slot
<caveat-> enzotib: pare anche w3m
<Fable_Wonder> la scheda madre ha solo quello slot pcie
<ExPBoy> ok togli e rimetti
<ExPBoy> magari un contatto ossidato bho
<Fable_Wonder> ho già provato, ma non cambia
<ExPBoy> ok allora non so dirti
<Fable_Wonder> la scheda funziona anche sugli slot pcie 1x?
<ExPBoy> anche perchè questo è supporto ubuntu non hardware
<enzotib> caveat-, vediamo
<Fable_Wonder> ok, allora tento ancora togliendo e rimettendo la scheda, altrimenti la tolgo del tutto
<Luciph3r> Fable_Wonder: controlla se magari si è allentato l'alimentazione alla scheda ... se c'è
<Fable_Wonder> grazie per la disponibilità
<Luciph3r> ops .. non avevo letto che non serviva alimentazione .. .va buo'
<enzotib> caveat-, ma sei sicuro che sia grafico? c'è bisogno di qualche opzione particolare?
<caveat-> enzotib: io non ho usato alcuna opzione
<caveat-> w3m version w3m/0.5.3+debian-17, options lang=en,m17n,image,color,ansi-color,mouse,gpm,menu,cookie,ssl,ssl-verify,external-uri-loader,w3mmailer,nntp,gopher,ipv6,alarm,mark,migemo
<abito> salve
<abito> qualcuno di voi ha dimestichezza con remmina e i desktop remoti?
<abito> Devo abilitare il dual monitor ma non so come fare
<glpiana> !qualcuno | abito
<ubot-it> abito: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<abito> scusate, devo abilitare il dual monitor ma non riesco a capire come fare
<glpiana> abito, nel senso che sul pc che hai davanti vuoi avere uno schermo dedicato al sistema in remoto?
<abito> glpiana, ho un pc con collegati due schermi e mi devo collegare ad un desktop remoto che supporta i due schermi
<glpiana> ah, ok, non so aiutarti
<Mi|{y_> se edito .bashrc
<Mi|{y_> devo riavviare affinche processi le direttive aggiunte?
<Mi|{y_> quando si avvia?
<enzotib> Mi|{y_, basta riavviare l'emulatore
<enzotib> oppure fare semplicemente . .bashrc senza nemmeno riavviare
<glpiana> Mi|{y_, o chiudere la sessione grafica
<Mi|{y_> che emulatore?
<glpiana> Mi|{y_, emulatore di terminale
<Mi|{y_> chiuso e riaperto terminale
<Mi|{y_> quello intendi?
<enzotib> sì
<Mi|{y_> ok allora nn funzionano come speravo
<Mi|{y_> :)
<enzotib> Mi|{y_, vuoi magari spiegare cosa stavi tentando di fare?
<Mi|{y_> enzotib: http://bit.ly/1oMnIJ9
<Mi|{y_> stavo provando quel che ha fatto lichtner
<Mi|{y_> o quel che si ricorda di aver fatto :D
<d4d0-x> ciao!
<Aleks_> !ciao | d4d0-x
<ubot-it> d4d0-x: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<d4d0-x> qualcuno sa darmi una mano a livello di networking?
<enzotib> Mi|{y_, una serie di variabili d'ambiente, e cos'è che non va?
<enzotib> d4d0-x, esponi, se qualcuno sa ti risponderà
<Mi|{y_> non va il comando ionic platform add android
<Mi|{y_> torna errore
<Mi|{y_> che però stavolta mi pare diverso
<d4d0-x> ho un modem e un wi-fi reaper, ma il mio pc con xubuntu funziona solo se collegato su ethernet
<lozio> salve! ho messo un adattatore per hard disk a posto del lettore dvd nel mio portatile. Vi ho installato ubuntu ma anche mettendo in cima alla lista di boot odd parte windows. come posso risolvere? grazie
<Mi|{y_> Error: Please install Android target 19 (the Android newest SDK)
<Mi|{y_> l'ultimo era il 20 io ho installato il 20 diamine! :D
<Mi|{y_> vediamo col 19 va
<enzotib> d4d0-x, intendi repeater?
<enzotib> lozio, dov'è installato il bootloader?
<lozio> enzotib credo nell'hard disk che è al posto del lettore dvd. ho scollegato l'hard disk principale quando ho installato ubuntu
<d4d0-x> si ho un repeater
<enzotib> lozio, questo è il problema, per far partire Ubuntu serve il bootloader, ma si avvia il disco principale senza bootloader
<enzotib> lozio, hai due alternative
<enzotib> lozio, o installi il bootloader nel disco principale, oppure quando attacchi il disco esterno lo imposti anche come disco di boot
<lozio> come faccio a impostarlo come disco di boot?
<enzotib> lozio, nel bios, sequenza di boot, lo metti come primo
<lozio> enzotib, questo l ho fatto: nel bios mi compare usb, hdd con il nome dell'hard disk e odd. io ho messo odd come primo ma parte cmq windows
<lozio> enzotib: e se scollego l'hard disk principale, mi dice "no media found"
<enzotib> lozio, e se metti quello principale come primo disco?
<lozio> enzotib parte windows anche in questo caso
<enzotib> lozio, puoi avviare con una live e collegarti qui?
<lozio> enzotib si, avvio la chaivetta da chiavetta usb. Però ora il secondo hard disk l ho formattato... va bene uguale?
<lozio> enzotib *avvio la live da usb
<enzotib> lozio, no, non va bene
<enzotib> lozio, se hai cancellato ubuntu adesso non possiamo controllare niente
<lozio> enzotib: lo immaginavo...avrei un altra domanda. quando installo ubuntu con tutti e 2 gli hard disk inseriti, la procedura guidata mi dice "non rilevo altro sistema operativo". Quindi automaticamente installerà ubuntu sul secondo hard disk? o c'è il rischi che cancelli anche quello con windows?
<enzotib> lozio, a scanso di equivoci io fari manualmente (che sarebbe l'ultima scelta nella lista) e gli direi io cosa fare
<lozio> enzotib: manualmente, per essere sicuri che non venga toccato l'hard disk con windows mi conviene selezionare "non usare" su tutte le partizioni del primo hard disk?
<lozio> enzotib: e quando mi chiede dove installare il bootloader, cosa metto?
<enzotib>  lozio dipende cosa vuoi fare, come ti ho spiegato prima
<lozio> enzotib: io vorrei cambiare sistema operativo selezionando il boot da bios
<enzotib> lozio, allora metti il bootloader nel secondo disco
<lozio> enzotib: prima di formattare il secondo disco ho smontato l'hard disk con windows rimanendo attaccato soltanto l'hark disk nell'adattatore del dvd. quindi ho installato ubuntu e all avvio mi diceva "no media found". in questo caso il bootloader non era installato correttamente?
<enzotib> lozio, sì, ma qualche volta può fare le bizze e si cerca di sistemare
<enzotib> lozio, cioè in teoria era corretto
<lozio> enzotib: invece installando il bootloader sul hard disk con windows mi apparirà il grub all'inizio? e precisamente, selezionando altro nella procedura guidata dell'installazione, quale delle innumerevoli partizioni dell hard disk con windows devo selezionare per il boot loader? c'è il rischio di far danni?
<enzotib> lozio, il bootloader va sul disco, non su una partizione
<enzotib> lozio, il problema è che se metti il bootloader su /dev/sda (che dovrebbe essere il disco dove c'è windows) allora non puoi staccare il disco esterno
<enzotib> perché GRUB (il bootloader) cerca il suo file di configurazione nella partizione dove è installato Ubuntu
<lozio> enzotib: ok... se faccio partire una live per insallare ubuntu, con tutti e due i dischi inseriti, al momento di sceglier dove installre ubuntu e il bootloader, potresti guidarmi da quì?
<enzotib> lozio, certo
<lozio> enzotib: grazie mille... allora mi ricollego tra poco
<lozio__> enzotib, rieccomi
<enzotib> lozio__, ok
<enzotib> !imagebin | lozio__ dovrai postare qualche immagine
<ubot-it> lozio__ dovrai postare qualche immagine: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imgur.com/ | http://postimage.org/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lozio__> enzotib, certo...come si fanno gli screenshot?
<enzotib> lozio__, Stamp oppure Alt-Stamp, mi pare
<lozio__> enzotib, purtroppo non c e il tasto stamp sulla tastiera...
<enzotib> lozio__, c'è PrtScr?
<lozio__> enzotib, fatto
<lozio__> enzotib, http://imgur.com/72dxuaQ http://imgur.com/QXZ6zoy http://imgur.com/rPc0R5X
<enzotib> lozio__, sto guardando
<lozio__> enzotib, ok grazie
<enzotib> lozio__, c'è una partizione FAT32 sul secondo disco, sdb1?
<lozio__> enzotib, veramente l ho soltanto formatato in FAT32 non so perch ci siamo 3 partizioni
<posta> lozio__, se la crea windows
<enzotib> lozio__, ce n'è una, le altre sono spazio libero, lasciato dal partizionatore per questioni di allineamento al MB
<enzotib> lozio__, quanta RAM hai?
<lozio__> enzotib, ok.  8GB
<enzotib> lozio__, pensi di usare l'ibernazione?
<lozio__> enzotib, non lo so... non e" indispensabile
<lozio__> enzotib, se mi dici che non la devo usare non lo faro
<enzotib> lozio__, perché per quanta memoria hai, secondo me non necessiti di swap, ma se vuoi ibernare è necessario fare una swap maggiore o uguale alla ram
<enzotib> lozio__, 8GB su 320 non sono tanti, quindi magari la puoi fare
<lozio__> enzotib, quindi apro il gestore dischi?
<enzotib> lozio__, no, si fa tutto da lì
<enzotib> lozio__, selezione col mouse la partizione sdb1 e poi premi sul segno meno "-"
<enzotib> (la cancelliamo)
<Ciro> Sera, ho ubuntu software center bloccato nel ripristinare apt-get e io non sò cosa fare, mi aiutate per piacere? Ve ne sarei Grato
<lozio__> enzotib, ok fatto
<enzotib> lozio__, poi premi sullo spazio libero lasciato su sdb e premi +
<lozio__> enzotib ok
<krabador> Ciro, apri il terminale , scrivi sudo apt-get update
<krabador> Ciro, incolla il contento su pastebin
<enzotib> lozio__, facciamo così, root da 20GB, /home da 290GB e swap da 10GB
<krabador> !pastebin | Ciro
<ubot-it> Ciro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> lozio__, va bene?
<lozio__> enzotib ok va bene
<enzotib> lozio__, ok, quindi la prima partizione devi scegliere primaria, 20GB e cos'altro ti chiede?
<Ciro> ok, grtazie
<lozio__> enzotib, inizio o fine di questo spazio, filesystem e punto di mount
<lozio__> enzotib, screenshot?
<enzotib> filesystem etx4 con journaling, punto di mount /
<enzotib> lozio__, inizio e fine lascia, metti solo dimensione 20GB
<enzotib> lozio__, inizio dovrebbe essere 0 o giù di lì
<lozio__> enzotib ok fatto
<posta> Domanda stupida? Come faccio ad impostare ubuntu14.04 in modo che si riavvii al ritorno della tensione dopo blackout?
<enzotib> lozio__, poi nello spazio libero rimasto fai di nuovo + e metto 290GB, ext4 con journaling, lascia inizio a circa 0 (lo fa in automatico), punto di mount /home
<enzotib> posta, dipende dal BIOS, guarda lì
<posta> enzotib, ha, ok. grazie.
<lozio__> enzotib ok
<enzotib> lozio__, poi di nuovo + nello spazio rimanente e metti swap, lasciando il resto così com'è
<Ciro> @krabdor http://paste.ubuntu.com/8260456/
<enzotib> lozio__, poi mi fai uno screenshot che faccia vedere queste tre righe
<enzotib> lozio__, non ti chiede se formattare o no?
<enzotib> lozio__, però vabbè, le ha create adesso, le deve per forza formattare
<krabador> Ciro, chiudi software center e tutti i software tranne questa chat
<krabador> ridà il comando, e ripostalo
<lozio__> enzotib http://imgur.com/RnnvN3W
<Ciro> come faccio a mandarti messaggio diretto come fai tu Krabador?
<lozio__> enzotib, va bene anche che sotto come device per il bootloader ci sia sda?
<enzotib> lozio__, quasi perfetto, ora metti come bootloader /dev/sdb
<lozio__> enzotib, ah ok!
<krabador> Ciro, scrivi le prime lettere del nick , poi premi tab
<enzotib> lozio__, procedi, riavvia e poi ci sentiamo
<lozio__> enzotib, grazie!
<lozio__> enzotib t faccio sapere tra poco
<lozio__> enzotib, non mi ha chiesto di formattare... dici che va bene?
<enzotib> lozio__, c'era il flag da quello che ho visto, vai tranquillo
<lozio__> enzotib ok grazie
<Ciro> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8260551/
<krabador> Ciro, che cosa è aperto nel sistema?
<krabador> hai il gestore aggiornamenti aperto?
<Ciro> krabador: firefox con questa chat
<krabador> Ciro , e nient'altro, sicuro?
<Ciro> krabador:  devo disattivare la connessione con goole e facebook account
<Ciro> krabador: connessione tramite "account on line"
<krabador> controlla che software center e gestore aggiornamenti siano chiusi
<Ciro> krabador: esiste task manager da default su 14.04?
<Ciro> krabador: osservando il luncher son chiusi
<krabador> Ciro sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<krabador> Ciro sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<krabador> rimanda sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e pastebin
<Ciro> krabador: non carica nulla, ma ho capito che vuoi fare
<krabador> li hai mandati entrambi i comandi ?
<Ciro> krabador: si
<krabador> bene, manda sudo apt-get update
<Ciro> li rimetto?
<krabador> e pastebin
<krabador> i 2 comandi di prima , se a buon fine non danno output
<Ciro> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8260644/
<pippoge> ciao a tutti! ho un dubbio enorme e spero che qualcuno di voi abbia la pazienza di chiarirmelo! siccome programmi come "wine" con me han sempre funzionato malino ho intenzione di tenere entrambi gli SO. ciò che non ricordo è: quando devo dirglielo? mi ricordo che scrivevo quanto spazio lasciare a un sistema piuttosto che ad un altro ma non mi ricordo tutto questo quando andasse fatto
<pippoge> devo avviare l'installazione a computer acceso o in accensione?
<krabador> Ciro , riavvia e riprova
<enzotib>  pippoge durante l'installazione ti appare una schermata : cancella tutto, installa a fianco, altro
<Ciro> krabador: ok
<pippoge> ma, se non sbaglio, lo potevo fare anche da computer gia avviato no? cioè, avvio l'installazione come se fosse un normale software, partiziono e poi riavvio e completo l'installazione
<pippoge> (comunque grazie per aver risposto tempestivamente) :)
<krabador> pipoge, se dal supporto di installazione selezioni "prova" , puoi provare il sistema
<krabador> e installare da li
<lozio> enzotib, purtroppo non funziona
<enzotib> lozio, non parte?
<pippoge> ok! enzotib e krabador, grazie!!
<lozio> enztotib, no..parte windows
<pippoge> buon lavoro e buona giornata!
<enzotib> lozio, hai messo avvio dal secondo disco, nel BIOS?
<krabador> pippoge, buona serata
<lozio> enzotib si, la cosa strana e che come voce non c e" il nome dell hard disk, ma sl odd
<ciro> krabador: rieccomi, si era bloccato anche compiz
<enzotib> lozio, senza cancellare niente, avvia da livecd
<lozio> sono gia in live
<enzotib> lozio, poi se è un problema del BIOS non possiamo farci niente
<enzotib> lozio, ok, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> ciro , rimanda sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> !pastebin | lozio, metti l'output su pastebin
<ubot-it> lozio, metti l'output su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ciro> krabador: ha cambiato il nome all'avvio in ubuntu 14.04 lts come nelle prime versioni ubuntu
<lozio> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/8260744/
<enzotib> lozio sudo parted -l
<lozio> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/8260756/
<ciro> caduto krabador?
<enzotib> lozio, sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt
<lozio> enzotib, fatto
<ciro> krabador: ben tornato http://paste.ubuntu.com/8260757/
<enzotib> lozio, for dev in proc sys dev; do sudo mount --bind /$dev /mnt/$dev; done
<lozio> enzotib
<lozio> fatto
<enzotib> lozio, sudo chroot /mnt
<lozio> enzotib fatto
<enzotib> lozio, update-grub
<enzotib> lozio, fammi vedere l'output
<krabador> Ciro sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lozio> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/8260794/
<ciro> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8260813/
<enzotib> lozio, sed -n '/menuentry /s/\(--\| {\).*//p' /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<krabador> ciro , adesso software-properties-gtk
<lozio> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/8260817/
<ciro> krabador: sempre con prefisso sudo?
<krabador> e togli il CD di 10.04 tra le sorgenti software
<enzotib> lozio, mah, non vedo la entry di Windows
<enzotib> lozio, comunque sudo grub-install /dev/sdd
<krabador> ciro , questo puoi anche non darlo
<krabador> con sudo
<lozio> enzotib cannot find EFI directory
<lozio> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/8260831/
<enzotib> lozio, uhm, cominciavo a sospettare che ci fosse qualche problema relativo a efi
<lozio> enzotib, devo cambiare qualcosa nel bios?
<enzotib> lozio, ok, lancia Gparted
<enzotib> lozio, probabilmente serviva una partizione efi, e non l'abbiamo fatta
<lozio> enzotib gparted lanciato
<enzotib> lozio, cerca la partizione sdd1 da 20GB, tasto destro ridimensiona
<ciro> krabador: fatto
<lozio> enzotib la partizione root? si chiama sdd2, o sto sbagliando?
<enzotib> lozio, no, doveva essere sdd1
<lozio> enzotib sto sbagliando! si chiama sdd1 scusa
<lozio> enzotib ho fatto resize
<krabador> ciro ,adesso , per l'ennesima volta , sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> lozio, ok, ora in alto c'è un rettangolo che rappresenta la partizione, afferra l'estremo destro e trascinalo un po' verso sinistra fino a liberare 200MB alla fine della partizione
<lozio> enzotib non si muove, anche le freccette sono disabilitate
<enzotib> lozio, ok ha ragione, nel terminale che stavamo usando scrivi exit
<lozio> enzotib ho provato su sdd2, quella si muove
<enzotib> lozio, no, lasciala stare
<lozio> enzotib provo a riavviare gparted
<enzotib> lozio, no, ti ho detto di date exit nel terminale
<lozio> enzotib l ho fatto ma niente
<enzotib> lozio, ok, il terminale è ancora aperto?
<lozio> enzotib
<lozio> enzotib no
<enzotib> lozio, apri un terminale
<lozio> enzotib ok
<enzotib> lozio, e scrivi: for dev in proc sys dev; do sudo umount /mnt/$dev; done
<lozio> enzotib fatto
<enzotib> lozio, poi sudo umount /mnt
<lozio> enzotib ok
<enzotib> lozio, ora prova di nuovo il ridimensionamento con gparted
<lozio> enzotib funziona. lascio esattamente 200 MB di spazio?
<enzotib> lozio, sì
<lozio> enzotib fatto
<enzotib> lozio, ora crea una partizione fat32 nello spazio libero di 200MB
<lozio> enzotib ok fatto
<ciro> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8260948/
<enzotib> lozio, ora applica le modifiche, dovrebbe esserci un segno di spunta verde nella barra di gparted, o qualcosa del genere
<enzotib> lozio, sciusa
<lozio> enzotib ancora non ho confermato
<krabador> ciro , non hai tolto il CD
<enzotib> lozio, tasto destro sulla partizione appena creata, flags, segnala come partizione di avvio/boot o quello che è
<krabador> ciro, cdrom://Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100816.1)
<lozio> enzotib, non mi compare questa opzione
<krabador> ciro , va a togliere il CD di 10.04 tra le sorgenti software
<enzotib> lozio, tasto destro sulla partizione, c'è una cosa tipo flags?
<lozio> enzotib no. non riesco nemmeno a fare uno screenshot
<enzotib> lozio, aspe'
<enzotib> lozio, comincia ad applicare le modifiche
<lozio> enzotib ok
<ciro> krabador: anche archive ...lucid?
<enzotib> lozio, applicate le modifiche?
<lozio> enzotib, sta lavorando
<lozio> enzotib fatto
<enzotib> lozio, prova ora tasto destro sulla partizione da 200MB, gestione flags
<lozio> enzotib ok. spunto boot?
<enzotib> lozio, sì
<krabador> ciro , hai 14.04, ma avevi 12.04, prima?
<lozio> enzotib fatto
<enzotib> lozio, se il tasto per applicare le modifiche si può premere, fallo
<ciro> era andato in crash la 12 che avevo, il cd era rovinato e sono partito dal 10
<krabador> hai una Frankenstein
<lozio> enzotib quando ho fatto chiudi ha lavorato, poi ha aggiornato e ora a flag  esce boot
<ciro> krabador: era l'unico cd sano
<enzotib> lozio, ok, chiudi gparted e proviamo a vedere l'output di sudo parted -l
<krabador> ciro , rimuovi i repositories di 10.04, e 12.04
<lozio> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/8261023/
<krabador> da software-properties-gtk , manda poi sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> lozio, perfetto
<enzotib> lozio, ora nel terminale proviamo a rifare la stessa cosa di prima: sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt
<lozio> enzotib ok
<enzotib> lozio, poi: for dev in proc sys dev; do sudo mount --bind /$dev /mnt/$dev; done
<lozio> enzotib fatto
<enzotib> lozio, sudo chroot /mnt
<lozio> enzotib ok
<enzotib> lozio, blkid
<lozio> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/8261049/
<enzotib> lozio, echo "UUID=5610-06BB  /boot/efi  vfat  defaults  0  0" | tee -a /etc/fstab
<ciro> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8261057/
<lozio> enzotib, UUID=5610-06BB  /boot/efi  vfat  defaults  0  0
<enzotib> lozio, ok
<enzotib> lozio, mkdir /boot/efi
<lozio> enzotib, mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/boot/efi’: File exists
<enzotib> lozio, ok: mount /boot/efi
<krabador> ciro , adesso sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove
<lozio> enzotib fatto
<enzotib> lozio, update-grub
<lozio> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/8261079/
<enzotib> lozio, grub-install /dev/sdd
<lozio> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/8261089/
<ciro> krabador: non mi fa andare avanti su mscorefont
<ciro> krabador: con il primo comando
<enzotib> lozio, input/output error suggerisce che il disco potrebbe essere danneggiato
<ciro> krabador: Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Pinguinone> Buongiorno a tutti
<lozio> enzotib soltanto se si e danneggiato ora, fino a stamattina funzionava
<lozio> enzotib riprovo il comando?
<ciro> krabador: non mi fà fare ok per proseguire l'installazione
<enzotib> lozio, riprova
<Pinguinone> Avrei un problema con la scheda sonora su Ubuntu...non viene rilevata e mi mostra solo l'uscita hdmi della scheda video...
<lozio> enzotib non funziona, sempre input/output error
<krabador> ciro controlla che non si sia aperta una finestra
<enzotib> lozio, ok, smontiamo tutto e facciamo qualche controllo
<lozio> enzotib ok
<enzotib> lozio, ti dico io come
<lozio> enzotib grazie
<enzotib> lozio, exit una sola volta nel terminale
<lozio> enzotib fatto
<ciro> krabador: ho chiuso impostazioni di sistema
<enzotib> lozio, poi: for dev in proc sys dev; do sudo umount /mnt/$dev; done
<lozio> enzotib fatto
<enzotib> lozio, sudo umount /mnt
<krabador> ciro dovrebbe essertisi aperta una finestra con la richiesta di accettazione della licenza
<lozio> enzotib /mnt: device is busy.
<ciro> krabador: la richiesta è sul terminale
<krabador> ciro premi tab
<Pinguinone> Ragazzi mi ricevete?
<krabador> ciro si può accettare da li
<ciro> krabador: si, tutto ok
<enzotib> lozio, scusa, sudo umount /mnt/boot/efi, e poi sudo umount /mnt
<krabador> Pinguinone , chiedi
<ciro> krabador:  fesso io che non c'ho pensato
<lozio> enzotib fatto
<ciro> krabador: ,9
<Pinguinone> Avrei un problema con la scheda sonora su Ubuntu...non viene rilevata e mi mostra solo l'uscita hdmi della scheda video...come posso farla rilevare? Ovviamente le casse ce le ho attaccate alla scheda audio e non vanno
<krabador> Pinguinone, che sistema?
<enzotib> lozio, gnome-disks e fai uno screenshot
<Pinguinone> Ubuntu 14.04 scheda audio Creative X-FI Xtreme Audio
<ciro> krabador:  Pinguinone  la mia scheda audio l'ho rintracciata attravereso il nome e la verione della stessa sullo scatolo, oppure si scrive su google il codice della stessa
<lozio> enzotib scusami, il link per postare le immagini
<enzotib> !imagebin | lozio
<ubot-it> lozio: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imgur.com/ | http://postimage.org/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ciro> krabador: Pinguinone dovrebbe iniziare con p/n o cosa simile
<krabador> Pinguinone, apri terminale , scrivi aplay -l
<krabador> !pastebin | Ponguinone
<ubot-it> Ponguinone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lozio> enzotib http://imgur.com/8wdmykD
<Pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8261212/
<Pinguinone> Krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8261212/
<ciro> krabador: ora sto all'autoremove
<enzotib> lozio, clicca sul disco da 320GB e altro screenshot
<krabador> Pinguinone, non viene proprio rilevata
<Pinguinone> Lo sospettavo anche io...ora ne ho la certezza :-(
<Pinguinone> cosa posso fare?!?
<lozio> enzotib si scusami http://imgur.com/3H5OaGN
<enzotib> lozio, sudo fsck -fy /dev/sdd1
<lozio> enzotib chiudo disk?
<enzotib> lozio, sì
<lozio> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/8261232/
<ciro> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8261233/
<enzotib> lozio, sudo fsck -fy /dev/sdd2
<lozio> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/8261241/
<krabador> ciro , bene al riavvio , hai il sistema perfettamente aggiornato
<enzotib> lozio, sudo fsck -fy /dev/sdd4
<ciro> krabador: grazie, riavvio e ti devo chiedere un'ultima cosa
<lozio> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/8261247/
<enzotib> lozio, pare tutto ok
<enzotib> lozio, fai una cosa, rifai l'installazione, senza rifare le partizioni, tutto uguale a prima, con qualche modifica
<enzotib> lozio, 1) devi dirgli di montare la partizione da 200MB in /boot/efi
<enzotib> lozio, 2) devi dirgli di formatta le partizioni da 20GB, da 290GB e da 200MB
<enzotib> formattare*
<Pinguinone> Non c'è speranza perché vada la mia scheda audio integrata nella mobo?
<lozio> enzotib grazie mille del tempo che mi stai dedicando, faccio questa prova e ti ricontatto ok?
<enzotib> lozio, ok
<enzotib> Pinguinone, aplay -l
<enzotib> !pastebin | Pinguinone
<ubot-it> Pinguinone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Pinguinone> @enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8261212/
<Pinguinone> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8261212/
<enzotib> Pinguinone, ok, hai ragione, si vede solo l'HDMI, e io non so aiutarti, scusa
<Pinguinone> :-( qualcun'altro? Il mio salvatore krabador?
<ciro> krabador: rieccomi, forse ti devo chiedere qualche cosa in piu
<krabador> Pinguinone, scusami , sudo lsb-release -a
<krabador> ciro dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<Pinguinone> krabador: sudo lsb-release -a
<Pinguinone> ops
<Pinguinone> krabador: sudo: lsb-release: command not found
<ciro> krabador: questo pc è condiviso con altre persone per cui ho creato account separati d'accesso, per loro, classici utenti windows seven, mi servirebbe mettere il tema di seven con tanto di barra di start
<ciro> krabador: cosa mi consigli di fare?
<lozio> enzotib la partizione da 200MB la metto come "partizione di avvio EFI" oppure la formatto FAT32 e metto manualmente nel percorso di mount /boot/efi?
<enzotib> lozio, la prima che hai detto
<krabador> Pinguinone sudo lsb_release -a
<Pinguinone> No LSB modules are available.
<Pinguinone> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Pinguinone> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Pinguinone> Release:	14.04
<Pinguinone> Codename:	trusty
<krabador> ciro , di insegnargli ad usare Ubuntu
<Pinguinone> sorry
<lozio> enzotib la partizione e" di 209MB, non fa nulla?
<enzotib> lozio, va bene
<Pinguinone> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8261327/
<enzotib> lozio, ma ti ha cambiato lui le partizioni, non è quella di prima?
<lozio> enzotib non lo so... io prima l ho fatta di 200MB precisi, ora mi dice 209MB
<enzotib> lozio, ok, vai acanti lo stesso
<lozio> enzotib ok grazie
<ciro> krabador: grazie per tutto l'aiuto che mi hai dato, mi fermo quì.
<ciro> buon proseguimento !
<krabador> ciao
<Mauro> Buonasera credo che tutti questi kernel appesantiscano inutilmente l'hd ma non so quale devo lasciare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8261355/
<Mauro> Ho seguito questo link http://www.istitutomajorana.it/forum/Thread-GUIDA-Rimuovere-vecchi-kernel-da-Ubuntu ma non sono molto pratico col terminale
<Pinguinone> Krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/8261327/
<enzotib> Mauro, sudo apt-get --purge autoremove, tanto per iniziare
<enzotib> Mauro, magari prima di dire Si, fa vedere cosa vuole cancellare
<krabador> Mauro , 34 e 35 finale
<krabador> Mauro, lascia solo quelli
<Mauro> <krabador> mi puoi dare il comando? la differenza fra image e image-extra?
<krabador> Mauro, chiedi all'autore della guida che hai seguito
<enzotib> Mauro, hai letto quello che ho scritto, l'autoremove?
<Mauro> <enzotib> ok lo faccio
<Pinguinone> krabador scusami se rompo ma posso fare qualcosa?
<Mauro> <enzotib> Come procedo? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8261446/
<enzotib> Mauro, digli di Si, ci sono anche dei pacchetti di help di libreoffice, ma credo che se li vuole togliere significa che non servono
<krabador> Ponguinone,  dpkg -l | grep alsa
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mauro> <enzotib> tutto regolare?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8261486/
<Pinguinone> Krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8261493/
<krabador> Pinguinone
<enzotib> Mauro, tutto ok, ora sudo apt-get purge 3.13.0-30
<Mauro> Non ci sono problemi con il grub per Windows Vista vero? domanda da neofita :)
<enzotib> Mauro, se non ce n'erano prima, non li creiamo certo con questi comandi
<Mauro> Bene procedo
<krabador> Mauro, nessun problema , tranne windows vista
<Mauro> prima o poi lo toglierò :)
<Mauro> <enzotib> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8261543/
<enzotib> Mauro, procedi
<Pinguinone> ?
<lozio> enzotib, niente da fare dici che e" un problema della scheda madre?
<enzotib> lozio, riproviamo con il chroot?
<lozio> enzotib, ok apro il terminale
<enzotib> lozio, sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt
<enzotib> lozio, for dev in proc sys dev; do sudo mount /$dev /mnt/$dev; done
<lozio> enzotib, mount: special device /dev/sdd1 does not exist
<Pinguinone> krabador non ho capito cosa dvo fare
<enzotib> lozio, ok, vediamo prima l'output di sudo parted -l
<krabador> Pinguinone, un attimo , per favore
<lozio> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/8261593/
<Pinguinone> Nessun problema ci mancherebbe
<tumbler> Hi all
<enzotib> lozio, ok, adesso è sdb, cambia i comandi precedenti con sdb invece di sdd
<Mauro> <enzotib> spero di aver incollato bene http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8261597/
<lozio> enzotib cortesemente potresti ripetermi i comandi...non li ho salvati. ho fatto sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<enzotib> Mauro, tutto ok, ora sudo apt-get purge 3.13.0-32
<enzotib> lozio, quello va bene, poi: for dev in proc sys dev; do sudo mount --bind /$dev /mnt/$dev; done
<lozio> enzotib grazie... fatto
<enzotib> lozio, sudo chroot /mnt
<lozio> enzotib ok
<enzotib> lozio, mount /boot/efi
<lozio> enzotib ok
<enzotib> lozio, un minuto
<lozio> enzotib certo! fai con calma
<Mauro> <enzotib> procedo? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8261640/
<enzotib> Mauro, ok, vai
<krabador> Pinguinone, lsmod | grep snd
<Pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8261657/
<Pinguinone> ops krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/8261657/
<Mauro> <enzotib> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8261664/
<enzotib> Mauro, tutto ok, ora sudo apt-get purge 3.13.0-33
<krabador> Pinguinone, è integrata in motherboard?
<Pinguinone> Sì
<Pinguinone> Ma è una creative
<krabador> Pinguinone, vai a controllare per favore se in bios è abilitata?
<Pinguinone> la mia è una macchina DELL
<Pinguinone> Ok...a memoria non compare nel bios ma vado a controllare
<Pinguinone> Un secondo che chiudo tutto e riavvio...cmq se non fosse abilitata non sarebbe andata neanche in Windows o sbaglio?
<krabador> se non fosse abilitata non andrebbe da nessuna parte
<Mauro> <enzotib> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8261677/
<Pinguinone> ok vado a vedere...cmq in Windows andava...ma vado a vedere
<enzotib> Mauro, dai ok, poi abbiamo finito
<enzotib> lozio, ci sei?
<lozio> enzotib si
<enzotib> lozio, proviamo ancora, sempre in quel terminale, grub-install /dev/sdb
<lozio> enzotib sembra ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/8261728/
<enzotib> lozio, mmh, bene, facciamo updage-grub
<Pinguinone> krabador...
<Pinguinone> mi sento un coglione
<Pinguinone> ma un grosso coglione
<Pinguinone> era disabilitata da Bios! Abilitata ho cambiato l'impostazione ed è partita al volo
<krabador> :D
<Pinguinone> Ma la colpa è della donna
<Mauro> <enzotib> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8261748/
<lozio> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/8261752/
<enzotib> Mauro, ok, tutto a posto, ciao
<Pinguinone> Siccome le casse 5.1 le davano fastidio (facevano ronzio) invece di spegnerle ha deciso di andare nel bios e disabilitare la scheda audio
<Pinguinone> no words
<krabador> Pinguinone, ottimo
<Pinguinone> SÌ veramente
<Mauro> <enzotib> grazie tanto davvero :)
<Pinguinone> tu sei un piccolo mito
<krabador> Pinguinone, dille di non buttare il pc dalla finestra, quando finisce di vedere un video youtube
<enzotib> lozio, ora sembra tutto ok, però se al riavvio con boot del secondo disco non si vede il menu, io non so che altro fare
<Pinguinone> Effettivamente devo dirglielo
<enzotib> Mauro, prego
<krabador> Pinguinone, dai, ottimo, cosi', buon audio
<krabador> :D
<lozio> enzotib grazie mille
<lozio> ora riprovo e ti faccio sapere ok?
<Pinguinone> Ok vado a litigare con VIrtualBox intanto grazie mille veramente come sempre
<enzotib> lozio, ok
<Pinguinone> ciauz
<krabador> ciao
<lozio> enzotib, purtroppo nulla.
<lozio> enzotib avrei un ultima domanda
<lozio> enzotib se ripeto l installazione mettendo il bootloader  sull hard disk principale, che succede?
<enzotib> lozio, non lo so, però poi se non va non avvii più windows, a meno che non hai un CD di Windows per ripristinare il boot loader
<lozio> enzotib non ce l ho... vabe mi arrendo
<lozio> enzotib grazie mille ancora!
<enzotib> lozio, prego
<lozio> enzotib sei stato gentilissimo! davvero grazie! ciao!
<enzotib> ciao lozio
<giiggio> ciao, su linuix si possono scaricare ikl programma di samsung e apple? itunes e kies?
<krabador> giiggio, no
<giiggio> ecco,. tanto bello sto ubuntu .-.-
<krabador> giiggio, non vengo a casa tua a criticare il tappeto del salotto
<krabador> giiggio, puoi per entrambi , provare con wine
<giiggio> perchè, vorrei installare ubuntu su pc fisso. però volevo  solo sapere se kies e itunes li posso installare. senno installo ubuntu a b
<giiggio> a cavolo
<Luca__> buona sera , avrei bisogno di un aiutino c'è qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi? :)
<cristian_c> Luca__, sì, ma solo se non pronunci più la parola inesistente nel dizionario 'aiutino'
<Luca__> ahah ok scusa :)
<giiggio> grazie di avermi risposto, troppo gentili ahah
<Luca__> in poche parole , dovrei ritornare su windows ( con amarezza ) l'hard disk non è in formato ntfs , sapete come cambiargli formato?
<Luca__> il file system dovrebbe essere in formato ext4
<Luca__> è quello con la dimensione maggiore , di 461 GiB
<cristian_c> Luca__, di solito c'è un metodo
<cristian_c> aspetta che vedo
<Luca__> l'opzione "Formatta come" non è disponibile , non capisco il motivo
<Mauro> Ciao ho dei problemi con libre office https://plus.google.com/u/0/117968323438089284303/posts/VWYm3AHGpJp
<Luca__> non sono un esperto , tenta di aggiornare i pacchetti in italiano
<ugone> Mauro, dovresti avere synaptic e da li guarda di aver installato libreoffice-l10n-it
<Mauro> Ti riferisci a Gestore Pacchetti?
<ugone> si
<krabador> Mauro, oppure apri un attimo il terminale, manda dpkg -l | grep libreoffice
<krabador> Mauro, e pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Mauro
<ubot-it> Mauro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8263477/
<ugone> infatti manca il pacchetto
<ugone> Mauro, sudo apt-get install libreoffice-l10n-it
<krabador> Mauro, perfetto come suggerisce ugone
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> :)
<Mauro> bene
<krabador> Mauro, è stata una coseguenza di sudo apt-get --purge autoremove, dato prima per preparare il sistema alla disinstallazione dei kernel che non volevi piu0
<krabador> Mauro, enzotib ti aveva avvertito che qualche pacchetto sarebbe potuto servirti, e che bastava reinstallarlo
<Luca__> cristian_c ?
<Mauro> <krabador> ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8263522/ basta così?
<cristian_c> Luca__, puoi avviare la live di ubuntu?
<krabador> si, perfettamente , lancia libreoffice per controllare
<Luca__> si ho un cd ubuntu 14.04 masterizzato
<Mauro> Perfetto <krabador> grazie ancora ragazzi siete veramente in gamba :)
<cristian_c> Luca__, ok, lancialo
<Luca__> dopo che l'ho fatto ritorno qua cristian_c ok ?
<cristian_c> Luca__, quando avvii il dvd live, vedi se c'è un opzione 'rmuovi ubuntu' nel programma d'installazione
<Luca__> ok ci sono cristian_c !
<Muflone> se non lo trovi scegli 'rimuovi windows' gh
<cristian_c> Luca__, hai trovato l'opzione?
<cristian_c> puoi mandare una foto?
<Luca__> ho aperto gparted ora , provo a mandartela
<Luca__> devo usare pastebin per mandartela_
<Luca__> ?
<Luca__> non so precisamente come si fa
<Luca__> lo screen gia fatto
<Luca__> cristian_c mi ritrovo nella colonna file system : ext4 , extende , linux-swap , unallocated
<cristian_c> !image | Luca__
<ubot-it> Luca__: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> proprio per evitare gparted, vedi se ti fa disinstallare ubuntu
<Luca__> http://postimg.org/image/9mre629mf/87d83d37/
<Luca__> non ho copie di cd windows come hai ben potuto capire , se disinstallo ubuntu come farei scusa?
<cristian_c> <Luca__> in poche parole , dovrei ritornare su windows ( con amarezza ) l'hard disk non è in formato ntfs , sapete come cambiargli formato?
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<Luca__> non ho scritto in un italiano corretto pero hai capito )
<Luca__> se gli cambio formato con l opzione che gparted cosa succederebbe?
<Muflone> se non hai il disco di installazione di windows come pensi di rimetterlo?
<Luca__> cd originale intendevo , l ho scaricato da digitalriver la iso originale
<Luca__> ho un seriale comprato anni fa
<Muflone> ahh
<Muflone> se vuoi solo rimettere windows reinstalla windows, non hai bisogno di far nulla da Ubuntu per toglierlo
<Luca__> l hard disk diceva che non era in formato ntfs e non poteva essere installato
<Luca__> e per questo che vi chiedo come
<Muflone> basta eliminare la partizione dal disco di installazione di windows
<Luca__> http://postimg.org/image/9mre629mf/87d83d37/
<Luca__> guarda il link
<Muflone> basta che le elimini direttamente dall'installazione di windows
<Luca__> SOLO quella da 461 gb ?
<Muflone> anche tutte
<Luca__> ok perche durante l installazione ne vedo solo 2
<Luca__> 1 da 460 e una da 0
<Muflone> non ha importanza, toglile tutte
<Muflone> se vuoi farlo da gparted puoi farlo, ovviamente se hai ubuntu dentro, non partirà più
 * cristian_c saluta con deferenza il muflone
<Muflone> omaggi, cristian_c
<Luca__> se cancello i dati dell hard disk non cambia il formato
<Muflone> non devi cancellare niente, devi solo eliminare le partizioni
<Muflone> poi penserà windows a riformattarle
<Luca__> ok
<Luca__> ritorno fra poco ))
<Luca__> se non mi vedete addio
<Muflone> addio allora
<Luca__> aahahah
<cristian_c> Muflone, è vero, ecco cosa non ricordavo
<cristian_c> che anche se windows non le riconosce, si possono cancellare lo stesso (tipo partizione sconosciuta) dall'installer di windows
<Muflone> yesh
<cristian_c> infatti volevo porpio evitare di suggerire gparted, che in genere gli utenti fanno casino
<cristian_c> *proprio
<Muflone> c'è poco da fare casino se vuol togliere tutto gh
<cristian_c> potrebbe creare sette otto partizioni
<Muflone> ahah
<cristian_c> scherzi, ma ci sono stavi vari casi in questo chan
<cristian_c> *stati
<ciuino> ragazzi vorrei connettere un pc direttamente al mio, senza usare un router
<ciuino> come posso fare?
<krabador> ciuino, con un cavo incrociato
<krabador> crossed
<krabador> impostando un quel modo una rete ad-hoc
<ciuino> ed usano il wireless?
<ciuino> *usando
<Muflone> con un wifi crossed
<Muflone> ciuino: devi configurare una rete ad hoc. NetworkManager lo fa, altrimenti hostapd
<ciuino> ah ok
<ciuino> uso vidalia
<krabador> ciuino, bene, chiedi a loro
<ciuino> al supporto di tor?
<mz1> scusate io vorrei istallare ubuntu su un lenovo ideapad flex 10 ma qunado voglio fare il boot dalla usb non mi offre quella opzione. faccio F12 all avvio e mi mostra solo avvio da windows etc
<krabador> mz1, devi disabilitare uefi
<mz1> ok, sono abbastsnza ignorante in materia, hai un link dove posso seguire istruzioni step by step o puoi darmi delle dritte? ti ringrazio anticipatamente
<krabador> mz1, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager#Rete_ad_hoc
<ciuino> forse questo era per me
<ciuino> comunque grazie mille krabador :)
<krabador> ciuino, di niente
<krabador> mz1, scusa
<krabador> ciuino, si, proprio cosi', il link era per te
<ciuino> ^ ^
<krabador> !uefi | mz1
<ubot-it> mz1: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ciuino> vorrei farvi un altra domanda, vorrei installare le librerie lamp nel mio pc, ma ho l'interfaccia, come faccio a cacciare l'interfaccia per aumentare le prestazioni
<ciuino> di solito faccio service lightdm stop
<ciuino> ma basta per cacciare tutta l'interfaccia
<ciuino> ?
<cristian_c> quale interfaccia?
<ciuino> @cristian_c: l'interfaccia grafica del sistema
<krabador> ciuino, vuoi lavorare con il terminale?
<krabador> ciuino, ctrl alt t , ed apri un terminale
<ciuino> krabador: si, però eliminando i servizi dell'interfaccia, per aumentare le prestazioni
<cristian_c> ciuino, a me sembra che sia un modo per indicare apache php e mysql
<ciuino> vorrei uccidere i servizi dell'interfaccia grafica, e poì riattivarli quando mi serve l'interfaccia
<cristian_c> ciuino, fai prima a non caricare l'interfaccia di sistema
<cristian_c> la sessione grafica, intendo
<krabador> ciuino, sudo gedit ~/.xinitrc
<cristian_c> ciuino, non ti va bene ubuntu server
<cristian_c> ?
<krabador> posta il contenuto per favore
<krabador> !pastebin | ciuino
<ubot-it> ciuino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ciuino> krabador, file o directory non esistente
<ciuino> cristian_c, sai come non caricare l'interfaccia direttamente da grub?
<krabador> ciuino, devi fare il file che ti sto indicando
<krabador> senza il caricamento dell'ambiente grafico
<ciuino> krabador: ah scusa, non avevo visto sudo gedit
<ciuino> krabador: a che serve?, e che ci devo inserire?
<krabador> ciuino, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<Muflone> quindi per non avviare la sessione grafica la soluzione sarebbe di creare una nuova sessione grafica? :P
<mz1> buonasera a tutti. vorrei istallare ubuntu su un lenovo ideapad flex 10 che ha windows 8. ho letto le istruzioni per il secure boot etc ma non riesco a far uscire la schermata dove lo disattivo ..
<ciuino> krabador: ma quindi secondo te non basta "service lightdm stop" per uccidere i processi/servici grafici?
<krabador> ciuino, ma tu non vuoi avviare direttamente il sistema senza interfaccia grafica,e caricarla a mano se ti serve?
<cristian_c> mi pare che sulle nuove versioni ci sia la shell di root raggiungibile dalla modalità di ripristino
<Muflone> ciuino fermando lightdm fermi il desktop manager e quindi anche la sessione grafica. rispetto un ambiente server reale ciò che non fermi sono i servizi collaterali come avahi, dbus, bluetooth e altra roba che tipicamente viene usata da programmi grafici
<cristian_c> ma sarebbe una cosa diversa
<Muflone> quindi per risparmiare un po' di memoria va bene. non è proprio la chiusura totale dei servizi per desktop
<ciuino> xinitrc quindi è la soluzione migliore?
<Muflone> no, anzi
<cristian_c> ciuino, comunque, dovresti spiegare bene COSA vorresti fare
<krabador> ciuino, puoi modificare grub, in modo da caricare il sistema solo testuale
<krabador> in /etc/default/grub, vai a mettere GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" al posto di GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" e poi sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> uhm
<ciuino> e poì per riattivare l'interfaccia ?
<ciuino> service lightdm start?
<ciuino> xinit?
<krabador> ciuino, o sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm start
<ciuino> ah perfetto
<krabador> oppure premi "e" in grub
<krabador> togli "text" , che farà partire ubuntu normalmente
<krabador> solo per quella sessione
<krabador> al riavvio "text" sarà di nuovo attivo
<krabador> ovviamente vale anche il contrario,
<krabador> te lo tieni normale
<krabador> quando vuoi caricare solo testuale
<krabador> premi "e"
<ciuino> ma una volta caricata l'interfaccia se dovessi ricacciarla devo riavviare in quella modalità?
<krabador> scrivi "text" al posto di "quiet splash"
<krabador> per avviare il sistema dopo aver modificato la linea di grub dopo la pressione di "e" all'avvio, devi premere f10
<ciuino> ah ok
<cristian_c> ciuino, la modifica al file è permanente
<cristian_c> quella 'a caldo' nel grub vale solo per quella sessione del pc
<ciuino> comunque ti stavo dicendo, una volta avviato in modalità text, riattivo l'interfaccia, ma poì per disattivarla di nuovo, evo riavviare il sistema o come posso fare?
<krabador> ciuino, non modificare nulla, quando vuoi entrare testuale, fai cosi'
<krabador> ciuino, fai pace con te stesso, e cerchi di pianificare come vuoi lavorare
<krabador> fai prima a riavviare
<cristian_c> ciuino, se ti interessa utilizzare saltuariamente lamp senza grafica, lascia il file com'è
<cristian_c> e all'occasione modifichi il grub a caldo
<ciuino> probabilmente farò così
<ciuino> o al massimo mi faccio uno script in bash per disattivare i servizi inutili
<ciuino> bhe grazie mille a tutti
<ciuino> e buonanotte
<krabanth> w webchat
<naxil> ciao, ho questa scheda 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<naxil> cge pacchetto devo mette per avere i driver propietari?
<krabador> naxil, nvidia-current
<naxil> da driver aggiuntivi mi va in errore
<naxil> krabador, fa tutto da se?
<naxil> perche' ho fatto il boot a questa mainboard da ubuntu che prima aveva la ati
<krabador> naxil, è integrata, vero?
<naxil> si
<krabador> naxil, l'ultimo driver nvidia che la supporta ufficialmente è 190.38
<naxil> krabador ma per i driver non proprietari?
<krabador> naxil, al di la che non tti si sia bloccato, quando hai selezionato driver aggiuntivi, cosa t'è apparso?
<krabador> naxil, i driver non proprietari funzionano di base
<naxil> nvidia 304 raccomandato
<naxil> krabador io avevo ati
<naxil> e lo stesso hd
<naxil> di prima
<naxil> ci sono i mesa ora
<naxil> ho anche messo DRICONF
<naxil> se provo ad usare laccelerazione 3d si blocca il pc
<krabador> naxil, ubuntu 14.04 32 o 64 ?
<krabador> naxil, scusami, anche se s'è bloccato, ma mandami un dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<krabador> !pastebin | naxil
<ubot-it> naxil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<naxil> krabador, ho 12.04
<naxil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8264343/
<naxil> cmq driver aggiuntivo ha messo dei pacchetti
<krabador> naxil, sono installati
<naxil> ma e' andato in errore
<krabador> naxil, sudo nvidia-settings
<naxil> krabador, il casino e' che non riesco a vedere il boot
<naxil> di grub
<krabador> naxil, nel senso che hai una scermata nera con bordi?
<naxil> bianca e nera
<naxil> o solo nera
<naxil> ma informe
<naxil> cmq nvidia settings si e' aperto ma e' senza profili
<krabador> naxil, hai dato sudo?
<naxil> si
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> manda sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<naxil> chiuso
<naxil> Rimozione di retroarch..
<naxil> questo come lo spieghi§?
<krabador> naxil, pastebin alla fine
<krabador> naxil, una volta che ha finito sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<naxil> krabador ho lubuntu
<naxil> lol
<krabador> allora lascia perdere
<naxil> e sono su openbox adesso
<krabador> naxil, si, pero', tu che conosci bene questo canale,
<naxil> ma metter il pacchetto giusto coi driver no?
<krabador> sai di dover dire tutto
<krabador> naxil, no
<naxil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8264395/
<naxil> cmq l errore dei 304 e' questo
<krabador> naxil, echo 'nouveau' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<naxil> e' su jockey.log
<krabador> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<krabador> naxil, fatto questo riavvia
<naxil> xorg.conf nun ce lho
<krabador> era per sicurezza
<naxil> cmq ora hai messo nueaveu sui driver di base giusto'
<naxil> ?
<krabador> i nouveau sono i driver base
<krabador> nel caso di nvidia
<krabador> riavvia
<naxil> capito
<naxil> quindi anche grub si dovrebbe vedere adesso
<krabador> si puo' vedere anche con gli nvidia
<krabador> solo che va settata un'opzione
<naxil> e' il comando che mi hai dato prima=
<naxil> cmq
<naxil> l errore dei driver aggiuntivi era questo
<naxil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8264442/
<naxil> krabador, ma non e' il caso di reinstallare o riconfigurare anche i driver base?
<krabador> naxil, cosa non è chiaro di "sono stati messi i driver di base" ?
<krabador> vuoi riavviare o no?
<naxil> non capisco come mai quando si accellera il 3d si blocca tutto
<naxil> ora riavvio speriamo bene
<naxil> krabador,
<naxil> grub non si vede
<krabador> naxil, bene
<krabador> allora
<naxil> e se propvo ad usare l'accellerazione va.. ma dopo un po' si blocca tutto con lo schermo impazzito
<krabador> sudo /etc/default/grub
<krabador> aspetta
<naxil> il fatto e' che sto usando un hd che prima era "settato" per la ati
<krabador> naxil, con linux non è molto rilevante
<krabador> naxil, allora, proviamo ad installare l'nvidia
<krabador> da terminale
<naxil> ok
<naxil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8264533/
<naxil> krabador, ma le cose che avevo installato per ati? non vanno in conflitto?
<naxil> tipo driconf?
<krabador> alcune posson
<naxil> ho capito che anche se faccio il boot con il vecchio hd.. il kernel e' sempre lo stesso con gli stessi driver base.. ed all0avvio si attivano quelli che servono giusto?
<krabador> alcune no
<krabador> naxil, si
<krabador> naxil, sudo apt-get install nvidia-173 nvidia-settings
<krabador> pastebinna tutto
<naxil> ok
<naxil> solo che cosi non vedo io il log
<naxil> vabbe' me lo vedo in differita con te
<naxil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8264576/
<krabador> naxil, ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-3.14.0-031400-generic is not supported
<krabador> hai messo un kernel non ufficiale
<krabador> "not supported"
<sergio60> buona sera, ieri ho eseguito l'aggiornamento da 12.04. a 14.04 al riavvio schermo nero e messaggio grub rescue. come consigliato, ho cercato di ripristinare il grub da un live, ma mi presenta solo installazione senza la possibilità del ripristino. la versione precedente installata era da 32 bit, per logica l'aggiornamento che mi era stato proposto sarà stato il 32 bit. io ho scaricato il live da 64,. e possibile che questo sia il
<krabador> sergio60, se si sceglie l'installazione senza formattare la partizione, praticamente equivale al ripristino
<sergio60> il modo di ripristinare il grub?
<nikyr0x91> leggete ora le èòàéòà
<krabador> nikyr0x91, nell'altro canale
<krabador> sergio60, allo stato attuale, che succede quando accendi e carichi il sistema?
<sergio60> con il live? mi da ubuntu ma di prova
<krabador> sergio60, senza live?
<krabador> sergio60_, fatti un favore, fa un backup delle cose piu' importanti, accedendo al sistema da live cd, poi esegui una nuova installazione
<sergio60_> volevo evitare, ma se non c'èaltra strada.....
<nikyr0x91> sergio è normale l'avanzamento è sempre sconsigliato, c'è una piccola percentuale che il grub dia problemi,,
<krabador> sergio60_, se avevi 12.04 32 bit, scarica 14.04 32bit, ed esegui la procedura di ripristino
<krabador> l'avanzamento è sconsigliato perchè sono diversi i fattori che possno portare a problemi che non finalizzano correttamente la procedura
<krabador> non solo il grub
<krabador> !ripristino | sergio60_
<ubot-it> sergio60_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<nikyr0x91> il grub è uno dei più comuni
<krabador> nikyr0x91, no fidati
<sergio60_> ok proverò come ultima spiaggia. grazie
<krabador> sergio60_, non hai molte alternative
<sergio60_> @ubot, il problema che dal live vedo solo installazione e non il ripristino
<sergio60_> forse per via che ho scaricato il 64 mentre il 12.04 era 32
<krabador> sergio60_, non c'è una voce di rispristino al boot
<krabador> sergio60_, fai quello che dice http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> !ripristino | sergio60_
<ubot-it> sergio60_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> sergio60_, scarica la 32
<Muflone> stacco, notte gente
<krabador> buonanotte
<sergio60_> sto scaricando la 32 bit. buona notte
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-06
<pac> Buongiorno ho installato questo QHiMDTransfer da ubuntu software center ma all'avvio mi dice questo "error opening himd device/disc image, no device path given please use connect button to set the path to the himd device/disc image" avete dei consigli?
<pac> con lsusb viene riconosciuto Bus 001 Device 007: ID 054c:0287 Sony Corp. Hi-MD WALKMAN
<akis24> giorno
<Aleks_> ciaoo
<toshiba_> salve, ho appena terminato di installare ubutntu 14.04, ma sul desktop non comapre nulla
<cristian_c> totem_, nome del pc?
<cristian_c> (immagino toshiba)
<cristian_c> lol, toshiba è uscito
<totem_> ?
<cristian_c> totem_, era per un altro utente, che nel frattempo era uscito
<totem_> si ora ho letto
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<jo__> 'giorno
<pippo> aprire immagini jpg per android. buongiorno
<cristian_c> pippo, riscrivi la domanda
<cristian_c> ps. buongiorno
<pippo> buongiorno cristian
<pippo> vorrei aprire le foto da andorid grazie
<cristian_c> pippo, sai che questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu ,vero?
<akis24> !chat | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pippo> ok
<pippo> grazie
<Fetentone> aoooo
<Fetentone> scusasse assai, ma se voglio mettere due iso (quella di LinuxLite e quella di Ubuntu 14.04) su un unico DVD poi mi funge????
<akis24> !chat | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giogi91> buon giorno
<giogi91> avrei bisogno di una manina per aggiornare ubuntu
<cristian_c> giogi91, aggiornare?
<giogi91> si perchè avevo provato a montare una macchina virtuale (possbile)?
<giogi91> e ora ho una doppia partizione xp/ubuntu
<giogi91> ma ho la versione 10 di ubuntu perchè il pc è da 2 anni che non lo accendo
<giogi91> stamattina l'ho provato e mi chiede update
<cristian_c> giogi91, aspetta, ma che c'entra la macchina virtuale con le partizioni?
<giogi91> premetto che me l'aveva fatto mio cugino
<giogi91> e io ci capisco nulla :(
<giogi91> praticamente all avvio devo scegliere quale so usare
<giogi91> è partizione o macchina virtuale? mi pare avesse usato wubi o una cosa simile
<domenico> ciao a tutti...ho provato ad installare xubuntu su un pc fisso vecchissimo su cui avevo windows 98...perché una volta inserito il cd di installazione, seleziono la lingua ecc e premo avvia installazione, l'installazione non ha inizio?
<cristian_c> giogi91, stai facendo un po' di confusione
<cristian_c> giogi91, se ha usato eubi non è macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> giogi91, controlla in winz
<giogi91> allora cosa sarebbe? :) sono un asino in questo lo so
<cristian_c> domenico, se è vecchissimo con win 98, dubito che ci giri xubuntu
<cristian_c> giogi91, appunto controlla se è wubi o no
<giogi91> si c'era wubi
<cristian_c> lol
<giogi91> una icona colorata
<cristian_c> giogi91, c'era o c'è?
<giogi91> c'è
<cristian_c> lol
<domenico> e quale versione mi consigliate?
<cristian_c> giogi91, allora puoi disinstallarlo direttamente da windows
<cristian_c> come una normale applicazione
<giogi91> wubi o ubuntu?
<giogi91> e poi reinstallo?
<cristian_c> domenico, dicci le caratteristiche del pc
<cristian_c> giogi91, è la stessa cosa, in un certo senso
<cristian_c> giogi91, no, vai in installazione applicazioni su win e disinstalli l'applicazione
<giogi91> quello che è piu facile per un asino mi servirebbe XD
<cristian_c> giogi91, poi installi in modo serio
<giogi91> cioè?
<giogi91> XD
<cristian_c> semmai provi prima in live
<domenico> 4 gb di hard disk, ram di sicuro 256..più di questo non so..:-/
<cristian_c> giogi91, intanto disinstalla l'applicazione
<giogi91> ok
<cristian_c> domenico, la vedo molto dura
<cristian_c> domenico, se sei fortunato, lubuntu
<cristian_c> domenico, prova in live, prima
<giogi91> live cosa sarebbe??
<cristian_c> giogi91, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<giogi91> tks
<domenico> ok ci provo ;-) grazie per i consigli...
<giogi91> pure io provo XD
<giogi91> grazie per ora
<Aleks_> ciao, ho installato un pacchetto debian tramite << sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb >> in particolare questo è un programma chiamato spotydl, mi da questo errore: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8269098/ illuminatemi pls
<domenico> speriamo funzioni...altrimenti non so proprio cosa farci più con questo pc
<jester-> Aleks_: sudo apt-get -f install ma stai alla larga dagli inciuci
<Aleks_> jester-, già fatto, il paste bin è: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8269129/
<Aleks_> che inciuci?
<Aleks_> ma comunque il programma crasha
<jester-> Aleks_: come lo chiami un deb debian in ubuntu?
<Aleks_> non lo so, un programma debian compatibile?
<jester-> Aleks_: secondo te perchè crascia?
<Aleks_> perchè non è compatibile? xD
<jester-> Aleks_: metti la forcella della bici sulla moto e cosa ti aspetti che succeda
<Aleks_> ok, << sudo apt-get --purge remove spotydl >> o << sudo dpkg -P spotydl >> ?
<zerocube> ciao a tutti! ho un problema di installazione delle librerie mysql per utilizzo con mono. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> zerocube, spiega il problema
<zerocube> ho seguito tutto quello che ho trovato su forum, sito mono piuttosto che mysql ma una cosa apparentemente stupida non funziona
<zerocube> uso ubuntu 14.04, scaricato mono developers, nonche le librerie .net per mysql
<zerocube> tutto dai relativi siti
<zerocube> come trovato su internet usato comando gacutil -i per installare libreria MySql.Data
<zerocube> la copia dei siles avviene correttamente e con il comando gacutil -l vedo le librerie correttamente installate
<zerocube> tuttavia quando apro mono e cerco tra le references del progetto non trovo MySql tra le librerie
<cristian_c> zerocube, ah, ma stiamo parlando di programmazione mysql?
<zerocube> eh si
<cristian_c> eh, non si capiva
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> zerocube, penso che non è il canale adatto
<cristian_c> !chat | zerocube
<ubot-it> zerocube: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zerocube> ah ok, scusate
<zerocube> quit
<porkinvasion> c'è nessuno? :)
<enzotib> !nessuno | porkinvasion
<ubot-it> porkinvasion: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<porkinvasion> avrei una domanda veloce
<porkinvasion> quanto mi ci mette il computer a installare ubuntu più o meno?
<enzotib> porkinvasion, a seconda della velocità della rete. Nel migliore dei casi 10-15 min
<enzotib> diciamo che in 20-30 minuti, quasi sempre dovresti cavartela
<porkinvasion> perchè il pacchetto 14 l'ho scaricato in 20 minuti ma l'installazione è continuava a durare più di due ore
<enzotib> porkinvasion, e continua ancora?
<porkinvasion> tutto ciò su un macbookpro late 2013
<porkinvasion> no ho interrotto per rimasterizzare il disco
<cristian_c> beh, due ore è sospetto
<porkinvasion> e adesso riprovo
<porkinvasion> comunque non avevo segnato degli aggiornamenti online
<porkinvasion> ho fatto male?
<enzotib> porkinvasion, no, va bene
<porkinvasion> okk grazie del conforto
<porkinvasion> potrebbe essere la scarsa velocità del dvd? (2x-1x)?
<enzotib> mah
<cristian_c> porkinvasion, ma dove si blocca?
<porkinvasion> dopo la scelta della partizione
<cristian_c> porkinvasion, ma se hai un macbook recente, forse è meglio che usi la guida e la iso specifica
<cristian_c> !mac
<ubot-it> Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<porkinvasion> la seconda l'avevo vista, la prima no ora guardo grazie
<cristian_c> porkinvasion, che iso hai scaricato
<cristian_c> ?
<porkinvasion> avevo provato con l'ultimo
<porkinvasion> ora provo con il 12
<porkinvasion> in teoria avrei il modello 9.1, ma nella pagina è elencato solo il 9.2
<toshiba_> salve, ho seguito questa procedura e ora vorrei disistallare tutto come faccio? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/Contributing
<porkinvasion2> come dicevo ora provo con la 12, scusate ma ho cambiato computer
<krabador> toshiba_, sudo apt-get -y remove --purge unity-2d-shell
<enzotib> krabador, anche --auto-remove, direi
<enzotib> anche se i recommends non li toglie comunque, se ce ne sono
<toshiba_> il problema è che l'ho installato ma non mi funziona nulla, e poi vado affare l'aggiornamento e mi da errore. cosi risolvo il problema? anche se avrei voluto provare questa tv.
<porkinvasion2> finalmente gira, era la versione che non si aggradava al mbp :D grazie
<cristian_c> toshiba_, ma su un portatile?
<cristian_c> collegato alla tv via hdmi
<toshiba_> a ecco? io pensavo che si potesse provare su notebook, anche perche quando riavvio non mi compare il login. E' normale o ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<krabador> toshiba_, "That is it reboot and pick unity-2d when logging into Ubuntu. "
<krabador> dice nella guida che hai seguito
<toshiba_> un secondo, ho dato il comado per rimuoverlo, ma compare ancora l'errore per gli aggiornamenti.
<krabador> toshiba_, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | toshiba_
<ubot-it> toshiba_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<toshiba_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8270909/
<toshiba_> mi assento un attimo ma rimango in linea
<krabador> toshiba_, quando ritorni, software-properties-gtk, rimuovi tutto in "altro software" rimanda il comando
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<akis24> sera
<Oneup> ciao ragazzi qualcuno gentile da potermi aiutare con l'installazione di teamveawer su ubuntu 14.04 64 bit
<Oneup> ho scaricato la deb dal sito e mentre lo installo mi da errore: la dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta li32asound2
<krabador> Oneup, apri apri il terminale, manda sudo apt-get -yf install
<Oneup> krabador, già installato
<krabador> Oneup, hai scaricato il deb per 64 bit, almeno ?
<Oneup> krabador, certo
<krabador> !pastebin | Oneup
<ubot-it> Oneup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> manda il pastebin di  sudo apt-get -yf install
<Oneup> krabador,http://paste.ubuntu.com/8271391/
<krabador> Oneup, scarica il deb a 32 bit
<Oneup> krabador,provo
<krabador> quando hai fatto, prima di installarlo , manda dpkg-deb -I teamviewer_linux.deb | grep Depends
<krabador> Oneup, poi mandi sudo apt-get install e incolli tutte le dipendenze segnalate, con :i386 alla fine , tipo libasound2:i386
<Oneup> ok
<Oneup> krabador, l'avevo fatto prima senza risultati, proviamo con la 32 bit
<Oneup> krabador, grazie la 32 bit l'ha installata correttamente
<Cxy> ho scaricato la versione Ubuntu italiana personalizzata più volte perchè l'hash non corrisponde a quello di controllo, L'hash scaricato è sempre quello, Può essere che quello di riferimento non sia stato aggiornato?
<krabador> Cxy, da dove hai installato la iso?
<Cxy> per adesso l'ho solo scaricata dal link di ubuntu-it.org poi l'ho controllata come mi viene suggerito e non corrisponde
<krabador> Cxy, puoi postare il nome della iso , per favore ?
<krabador> il nome completo
<Cxy> trusty-desktop-i386.iso
<brigat> Salve a tutti
<brigat> Ho una domanda relativa a Xubuntu: come faccio per far partire al riavvio una penna USB, premetto che ho installata l'ultima versione 14.04 su un Mac Mini 2010. Grazie
<cybernova> brigat, non c'entra nulla il sistema operativo, è una questione di bios e dell'ordine con cui viene eseguito il boot
<krabador> Cxy, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum   qui dentro non trovi l'ash di quella iso
<brigat> Ho provato tenendo premuto alt all'avvio ma parte regolarmente Xubuntu
<cybernova> brigat, non so come funziona un mac, ma questo non è il canale adetto per questo genere di problema
<cybernova> adatto*
<cybernova> !chat | brigat
<ubot-it> brigat: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> brigat, attacca la usb, riavvia, e mettiti a premere forsennatamente "the Option key"
<krabador> brigat, http://blogs.technet.com/blogfiles/askcore/WindowsLiveWriter/YesyouCANrunWindowsonyourMac_823E/clip_image002_thumb.jpg
<krabador> qeusto
<brigat> ok krabador grazie a tutti
<Cxy> infatti , quella scaricata mi dà -d8e08bb6dcbc204154e9bb45c4b031e3- quella di contrllo è -b32986d4af077183d61f28eda10b9bee-  proverò con un'altra versione, Grazie
<krabador> gli ash nel sito sono riferiti alle iso ufficiali
<krabador> hash
<Cxy> quella ufficiale è corretta , proverò quella versione e magari provo a caricare anche quella personalizzata x vedere se và tt,
<cybernova> Cxy, l'hash per la versione modificata dalla comunità non è stata inserita nella pagina wiki
<cybernova> cybernova, L'impronta dell'immagine che stai scaricando è:
<cybernova> d8e08bb6dcbc204154e9bb45c4b031e3
<cybernova> Cxy, è scritto nella pagina del download, quindi va bene
<Cxy> si, ma nella pagina della verifica vi sono anche quelle personalizzate
<Cxy> ah, ok grazzie
<Cxy> grazie*
<cybernova> Cxy, di nulla, ora vedo di aggiungerla al wiki
<Cxy> perfetto, parto direttamente con quella
<piripippo92> salve
<piripippo92> o provato a installare kubuntu..  mi da un errore di file...ma nn capisco dove trovare l errore.. appdata/local/temp/wubi-14,04-rev286.log
<krabador> wubi puo' dare problemi
<piripippo92> posso risolverlo..perche lo dovuto rinstallare 5 volte
<piripippo92> il S:I
<krabador> piripippo92, fa un'installazione da supporto usb o dvd
<piripippo92> eja
<piripippo92> si
<jester-> piripippo92: controllato md5su della iso?
<piripippo92> cioe?
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> piripippo92: e non usare dvd riscrivibili
<piripippo92> no sto usando quelli normali
<piripippo92> ma devo confrotare il file scricato ho il dvd masterizzato
<clagiafra> help per favore....alla fine dell'installazione di kubu 14.04 appare questo    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8271831/
<clagiafra> krabador    Ho provato installazione da usb ma il bios non lo permette
<krabador> clagiafra, quando appare quello ?
<krabador> in che momento
<clagiafra> alla fine quando riavvio
<krabador> alla pressione di riavvia?
<clagiafra> e dopo initramfs lampeggia il cursore
<clagiafra> no
<clagiafra> riscrive initramfs
<krabador> clagiafra, puoi elencare le caratteristiche del pc?
<clagiafra> ti avevo mandato il pastebin l'altra volta
<clagiafra> ed era ok x te
<krabador> clagiafra, rimandamelo per favore
<clagiafra> krabador    non me lo ricirdo dove l'ho salvato....sorry
<krabador> clagiafra, non ci si puo' ricordare di tutte le caratteristiche dei pc, degli utenti, posta cpu, ram , scheda video
<krabador> clagiafra, posta almeno il modello, se è un notebook
<toshiba_> sono tornato, ho eseguito vostri consigli, ora tutto ok. grazie come sempre.
<krabador> toshiba_, di niente
<krabador> toshiba_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<toshiba_> ok
<krabador> toshiba_, sudo apt-get autoremove
<toshiba_> favoloso.
<Guest9896> Buona sera a tutti ragazzi. Ho bisogno di un aiuto per una chiavetta USB non riconosciuta. Il led lampeggia ma non da segni di vita, nemmeno su gparted compare!
<Guest9896> Rettifico: ora gparted sembra riconoscerla, come fare per formattarla ?
<krabador> tasto destro, formatta
<Guest9896> krabador: non viene montata e nel momento in cui faccio mount /dev/sdb /mnt mi da 'mount: you must specify the filesystem type'
<Guest9896> Con gparted mi da spazio non allocato
<krabador> Guest9896, considerando che potrebbe essere andata, fai dispositivo--- crea tabella partizioni , applichi le modifiche
<krabador> una volta finito , chiudi gparted, togli la pendrive, la reinserisci, riapri gparted, e fai la partizione
<Guest9896> krabador: non è andata, penso di aver fatto un casotto con le partizioni...quindi poi le ho eliminate tutte e ora non la riconosce più. Comunque sia non mi fa creare la tabella perche mi da un errore : 'The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.'
<krabador> Guest9896, insisti
<Guest9896> questo è il risultato di fdisk
<Guest9896> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8272168/
<Guest9896> Inoltre fdisk mi dice 2gb mentre gparted 1.87gb ...perchè?
<krabador> Guest9896, man fdisk
<Guest9896> krabador: ??
<krabador> man fdisk da terminale
<krabador> hai il manuale
<Guest9896> perchè dovrei leggere il manuale?? c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge?
<krabador> puoi fare una tabella partizioni da li
<Guest9896> krabador: aaah ok grazie! ora vedo un po
<Guest9896> sto vedendo su google
<krabador> Guest9896, puoi fare tutto da gparted, comunque
<Guest9896> krabador: ci sono riuscito...ho tolto l chiavetta, ne ho messa un altra, ed ho inserito di nuovo la chiavetta in un altra porta
<Guest9896> in maniera che era /dev/sdc
<Guest9896> ed ora ha funzionato :S
<mauro46> salve, io ho un problema con ubuntu server, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Guest9896> un ultima domanda: si può avere una lista dei pacchetti installati ?
<mauro46> qualcuno ha mai avuto problemi con ubuntu server per quanto riguarda la connessione ad internet?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | mauro46
<ubot-it> mauro46: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mauro46> ok
<mauro46> io ho installato ubuntu server su una workstation dell. Ho installato il web server apache, webmin e vsftpd. Da quando l'ho installato mi blocca la connessione internet a tratti. Non riesco a risolvere questo problema nonostante abbia seguito molte guide. Qualcuno ha avuto questo problema?
<mauro46> o lo sa risolvere?
<ViCe95> mauro46: ancora problemi con il server su vb?
<akis24> sera
<tumbler> ciao akis24
<akis24> ciao tumbler
<ciro> Buona notte a tutti. virrei installare Ubuntu Tweak, l'ho usato in passato sulla versione Ubuntu 12.04. Risulta ancora compatibile con la versione 14, o  faccio un guaio al mio pc?
<ciro> mapreri: buona notte
<cristian_c> !info ubuntu-tweak-tool
<ubot-it> Package ubuntu-tweak-tool does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubot-it> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu2~ubuntu14.04.1 (trusty), package size 325 kB, installed size 2550 kB
<cristian_c> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubot-it> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.10.1-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 117 kB, installed size 957 kB
<cristian_c> uhm
<Er1k490> ciao a tutti, chi può aiutarmi? ho ubuntu da pochissimo e ho appena collegato il cavo hdmi dal pc alla tv ma non riesco a vedere niente. chi sa dirmi come fare? grazie
<cristian_c> Er1k490, quale pc?
<ciro> cristian_c: mi dovrei scaricare Unity tweak tool?
<Er1k490> sony vaio
<cristian_c> ciro, usi unity?
<cristian_c> Er1k490, quindi un portatile
<Er1k490> si si
<ciro> cristian_c: uso Ubuntu 14.04 lts, on sò molto ancora di questa versione
<cristian_c> Er1k490, c'è un tasto speciale
<cristian_c> ciro, controlla che sia unity
<cristian_c> Er1k490, sulla tastiera
<ciro> cristian_c: come?
<Er1k490> di che genere? non lo trovo
<Er1k490> con windows non ho mai usato un tasto speciale
<cristian_c> ciro, unity non c'entra molto con la versione comunque
<cristian_c> ciro, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Er1k490, hai presente i tasti F?
<cristian_c> F1, F2, ecc...
<ciro> Er1k490: prova a vedere sulla tastiera se c'è un tasto tipo "fn" che stà per funzione, ti abilita le funzioni secondarie della tastiera
<Er1k490> si, ho appena provato con f7 ma si vede malissimo
<cristian_c> ciro, va premuto insieme al tasto F giusto
<Er1k490> con tutte le righe
<Er1k490> non si è mai visto così
<cristian_c> Er1k490, però funziona
<Er1k490> da cosa dipende
<Er1k490> ?
<cristian_c> lo switch
<cristian_c> Er1k490, apri un terminale
<Er1k490> ad intermittenza funziona
<cristian_c> ?
<Er1k490> ok aperto
<ciro> cristian_c: ho aperto il terminale
<cristian_c> Er1k490, digita: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> Er1k490, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Er1k490
<ubot-it> Er1k490: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ciro, digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<ciro> cristian_c: mi scrive ubuntu
<cristian_c> ciro, ok, hai unity
<cristian_c> ciro, unity-tweak-tool lo trovi nel software center
<ciro> krabador: buona notte
<Er1k490> una volta che ho incollato tutto in pastebin che si fa??
<Er1k490> scusate sono una incapace ^^
<cristian_c> Er1k490, posti qui il link al paste
<Er1k490> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8273425/
<Er1k490> questo?
<cristian_c> vediamo
<cristian_c> HDMI1 connected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<Er1k490> per me che sono impedita significa?? ^^
<Er1k490> che è tutto normale
<cristian_c> Erisembra che l'immagine sia adesso visibile sul pc
<Er1k490> dovrebbe essere visibile sulla tv
<Er1k490> no non si vede niente
<cristian_c> Er1k490, e con fn+f7?
<cristian_c> Er1k490, quale ubuntu stai usando?
<cristian_c> il cavo hdmi funge?
<Er1k490> si si fino a qualche giorno fa funzionava benissimo con windows
<cristian_c> se premi fn+f7, che succede?
<Er1k490> 14.04
<Er1k490> nulla più
<Er1k490> prima si vedeva ad intermittenza ora proprio niente
<cristian_c> Er1k490, se premi la combinazione, non accade niente?
<Er1k490> no nulla
<cristian_c> Er1k490, controlla che i cavi siano ben connessi
 * Fetentone rammenta alle utenti del canale di supporto che, al fine di garantire la piena e totale disponiblità e dedizione, non appena terminata la fase della risoluzione delle problematiche inerenti l'aspetto informatico, è a piena disposizione delle utenti per qualunque altro tipo di supporto SUpporto e SUPPORTO. Non esitate minimamente. Tanto si doveva a garanzia del rispetto della comunità e della filosofia di Ubuntu.
 * cristian_c clap clap
<Er1k490> allora, sono andata ad impostazioni
<cristian_c> ok
<Er1k490> e sono riuscita a far funzionare il cavo, ora sul monitor della tv si vede solo la scrivania e non quello che sto facendo
<Er1k490> e si vede sempre male
<cristian_c> Er1k490, xrandr -q
<cristian_c> sempre sul terminale
<cristian_c> *nel
<Er1k490> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8273572/
<cristian_c> HDMI1 connected 1024x768+1024+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 16mm x 9mm
<Er1k490> si ho letto
<cristian_c> Er1k490, sembra la modalità estesa
<cristian_c> desktop esteso
<cristian_c> devi invece clonarlo o switcharlo
<Er1k490> ???
<cristian_c> Er1k490, inoltre 1024x768 è una risoluzione bassa per la tua tv
<Er1k490> se ad impostazioni metto duplicare monitor
<Er1k490> non mi esce niente
<cristian_c> Er1k490, fai una foto
<cristian_c> Er1k490, fai vedere le impostazioni
<Er1k490> ora ho perso il cursore
<Er1k490> si vede nella tv ma non sul pc
<Er1k490> è posseduto???
<Er1k490> il puntatore non c'è più
<cristian_c> Er1k490, è giusto
<cristian_c> Er1k490, è giusto che si veda solo nel tv
<Er1k490> come faccio a postare la foto?
<cristian_c> !image | Er1k490
<ubot-it> Er1k490: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Er1k490, se vuoi vedere l'immagine su entrambi, si chiama clonazione
<Er1k490> si, io volevo semplicemente vedere un film come ho sempre fatto. non immaginavo tutto questo
<Er1k490> uff
<Er1k490> oh, è tornata la freccetta
<cristian_c> Er1k490, volevi vederlo anche sul pc?
<Er1k490> no
<Er1k490> ma non si vede bene
<cristian_c> Er1k490, in che senso non si vede bene?
<Er1k490> nella tv si vede tutto a strisce
<Er1k490> e tutto sul verde
<cristian_c> interessante
<cristian_c> Er1k490, fai una foto
<Er1k490> http://postimg.org/image/fgkdk9i55/
<Er1k490> si fa così per postarla?
<Er1k490> ma nella foto si vede bene
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> Er1k490, clicca sull'opzione Monitor integrato
<cristian_c> attualmente è su ON
<Er1k490> si
<cristian_c> Er1k490, cliccaci
<Er1k490> ok
<Er1k490> adesso ha cambiato colore
<Er1k490> sul glicine
<Er1k490> prima di provare tutta la gamma dei rosa
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Er1k490, fai una foto
<Er1k490> è andato via, è tornato il verde
<Er1k490> dopo qualche secondo ha impostato la configurazione precedente
<Er1k490> xkè lo schermo del pc era tutto nero
<Er1k490> e si vedeva solo nella tv
<Er1k490> forse il pc sta impazzendo, magari ci ripoviamo un'altra volta, cmq sei stato gentilissimo grazie
<Er1k490> forse questa domanda è più semplice. i film che ho passato nell'hard disk non si vedono più
<Er1k490> forse il programma non è supportato dalla tv
<Er1k490> sai dirmi come faccio
<Er1k490> come devo fare per vederli direttamente dall'hard disk
<cristian_c> Er1k490, guarda che l'immagine deve veersi solo nel tv
<cristian_c> *vedersi
<cristian_c> Er1k490, non deve vedersi anche nel pc
<Er1k490> ma a te si vede nitida?
<Er1k490> è normale che si veda verde?
<cristian_c> Er1k490, nella mia prova non ebbi problemi di questo tipo
<cristian_c> ma hai l'immagine solo sul tv?
<Er1k490> no ora sul tv si vede solo il desktop
<Er1k490> prima solo sulla tv ma glicine
<Er1k490> si vedono delle strie verdi
<Er1k490> anche l'audio è distorto
<cristian_c> Er1k490, rieccomi
<Er1k490> niente, non riesco a venirne a capo
<Er1k490> dice che non ci sono profili adatti per il colore del pc e della tv
<Er1k490> ci rinuncio, la prox volta per vedere un film vado al cinema
<Er1k490> buonanotte e grazie di tutto
<cristian_c> Er1k490, chi lo dice?
<Er1k490> nelle impostazioni
<cristian_c> Er1k490, impostazioni di cosa?
<cristian_c> di ubuntu?
<Er1k490> si
<cristian_c> Er1k490, diciamo che se non posti degli screenshot....
<cristian_c> comunque puoi farlo domani
<cristian_c> se domani ci sei posta tutti gli screenshot che ritieni necessari
<Er1k490> si infatti, domani è meglio
<cristian_c> notte
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-07
<Jovitali> hi, i have a netbook could be possible install ubutu
<pollicino> raazi come faccio ad eliminare le icone dal desktop mate???
<pollicino> raazi---->ragazzi
<cristian_c> pollicino, quali icone?
<pollicino> computer home e hard disk montati
<pollicino> cristian_c: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=532453 avevo letto questa guida... ma i programmi con il tempo devono aver modificato i menù
<cristian_c> !info mate-conf-editor
<ubot-it> Package mate-conf-editor does not exist in trusty
<pollicino> cerco di installarlo???
<pollicino> non si potrebbe agire su dconf???? cristian_c
<cristian_c> !info mateconf-editor
<ubot-it> Package mateconf-editor does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> pollicino, anche dconf penso vada bene
<pollicino> ma non riesco a visualizzare la voce adtta
<cristian_c> show-desktop-icons
<cristian_c> pollicino, desktop->background
<cristian_c> show-desktop-icons
<pollicino> grazie cristian_c risolto!!!!
<cristian_c> molto bene
<cristian_c> pollicino, ma scompaiono solo quelle icone o tutte le icone sul desktop?
<ciro> Buona domenicapotreste aiutarmi con chrome stabile su ubuntu 14.04? ad ogni avvio pc, mi dice "la sessione è stata terminata in modo non corretto, lo fa anche ad altri amici a cui l'ho installato
<ciro> con l'identica versione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ciro, l'ho appena installato
<cristian_c> non ho questo problema
<cristian_c> ciro, ma tu spegni il pc con chrome aperto?
<cristian_c> comunque, chrome non è presente nei repo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !chat | ciro
<ubot-it> ciro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ciro> cristian_c: non chiudo prima chrome e poi spengo il pc
<ciro> cristian_c: sarebbe la cat libera, giusto?
<ciro> chat
<ciro> cristian_c: grazie per il consiglio
<ciro> esco da questa chat, buon proseguimento
<drox> salve ragazzi, intanto buona domenica
<drox> è un po di tempo che il mio ubuntu 12.04 non mi rionosce più il lettore DVD
<drox> è un masterizzatore adesso ne avrei bisogno qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi
<drox> comando lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/8278856/
<Lorra> Ciao a tutti, ho recentemente aggiornato ubuntu dalla 12.04.4 alla 14.04.1. Prima ero piuttosto contento di poter usare sshfs e accedere a una directory remota come se fosse sul mio computer. Adesso quando uso sshfs fuse stampa un errore di permesso negato e la directory non viene montata. Sono sempre in grado di collegarmi alla posizione remota dallo stesso computer con ssh (senza password, con la chiave privata). Qualcuno ha un'idea di come risolvere qu
<Lorra> esta cosa? Grazie molte **
<porkinvasion> ciao a tutti avrei una domanda :) ma il mio software center ci mette gli anni a installare un programma, è normale?
<akis24> sera
<Muflone> sera
<shinobido> ciao
<shinobido> mi è morto chromium.
<shinobido> non si avvia più. consigli
<shinobido> ?
<b00k3r> sera
<CiroInGiro> buonasera a tutti
<cristian_c> shinobido, lancialo da terminale
<cristian_c> shinobido, e magari dicci perché non parte più
<cristian_c> cosa hai fatto, ecc...
<shinobido> ho riacceso questa macchina dopo 3 mesi, scaricato aggiornamenti senza nemmeno guardare
<shinobido> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/bKbcm9ny
<cristian_c> shinobido, ah, quindi in seguito ad aggiornamenti di sistema?
<shinobido> ye
<cristian_c> # Fatal error in ../../v8/src/ia32/assembler-ia32.cc, line 53
<cristian_c> interessante
<cristian_c> shinobido, quali aggiornamenti hai effettuato?
<shinobido> «fatal»
<shinobido> hmm ero di fretta, non li ho guardati
<shinobido> un kernel di sicuro
<shinobido> errore da scemo
<cristian_c> shinobido, apri un terminale
<shinobido> si
<cristian_c> shinobido, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<enry44> problema con ultimo aggiornamento Xorg al riavvio schermo con rigature
<cristian_c> shinobido, risultato su pastebin
<shinobido> k
<cristian_c> !paste | shinobido
<ubot-it> shinobido: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shinobido> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8282524/
<Muflone> salve cristian_c
<cristian_c> Muflone, salve
<cristian_c> deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org precise main
<cristian_c> deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<cristian_c> playonlinux.list  ubuntu-wine-ppa-precise.list  ubuntu-wine-ppa-precise.list.save
<shinobido> eh
<Muflone> la prima cosa da fare sicuramente è quella di controllare se usi il chromium standard oppure uno pescato da chissà dove: apt-cache policy chromium
<shinobido> hmm
<shinobido> quindi problema di repository
<cybernova> shinobido, cristian_c https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1353185
<shinobido> ora scarico il deb via web
<shinobido> ahia
<shinobido> obsolete hardware
<shinobido> questo è un muletto in effetti
<cybernova> c'è chi ha lo stesso problema con la versione 37 di chromium
<cristian_c> Muflone, ho pensato anche a dipendenze inquinate da ppa et similia
<Muflone> si esatto ma quello viene dopo
<cristian_c> visto che il problema si è creato in seguito agli aggiornamenti di sistema
<cristian_c> Muflone, ok
<cristian_c> ah, è vero, chromium si aggiorna sulla stessa release
<cristian_c> un po' come firefox ed altri software 'importanti'
<cristian_c> magari da 36 a 37
<cristian_c> cybernova, penso sia come hai linkato, solo che io oggi ho installato chrome 37 e non ho avuto problemi
<shinobido> quindi nada?
<cybernova> shinobido, che versione di chromium hai? -> dpkg -l | grep chromium
<shinobido> l'ho disinstallato
<cybernova> Looks like Chromium 35 introduced the requirement of SSE2 instructions
<shinobido> provo con chrome
<cybernova> shinobido, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<cybernova> !paste | shinobido
<ubot-it> shinobido: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> cybernova, ah, se il pc è vecio, non viene manco lanciato il browser, interessante...
<cristian_c> shinobido, penso che il problema sia il pc o l'aggiornamento stesso
<cybernova> cristian_c, tagliati fuori dal mondo
<cristian_c> cybernova, eh
<shinobido> essì
<cristian_c> c'è sempre midori :P
<shinobido> non va midori
<cristian_c> lol
<Muflone> o hai un pc con processore amd oppure quella cpu ha almeno 15 anni :D
<shinobido> funge solo in private
<shinobido> ha 15 anni quasi credo
<cristian_c> bene
<shinobido> lo uso solo come mulo-server casalingo
<krabador> shinobido, chi si occupa dello smaltimento , nella tua zona?
<shinobido> a quanto pare, io
<shinobido> ;p
<Muflone> se 'o vonno
<krabador> shinobido, hai un po' di lavoro a casa, allora...
<shinobido> This computer can no longer run Google Chrome because its hardware is no longer supported
<shinobido> lol
<shinobido> krabador: è domenica dopotutto
<krabador> shinobido, scherzi a parte, usa firefox, con l'ultima versione di flash per cpu non sse2
<krabador> ed amen
<shinobido> si sto usando quello ora
<Muflone> io direi di usare firefox 3.5 al massimo :D
<shinobido> peccato midori mi da un errore strano
<krabador> shinobido, cosa ha dato cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2 ?
<shinobido> lol
<shinobido> nulla.
<cybernova> cvd
<Muflone> è già assai che abbia una fpu, non chiedere pure le sse
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> allora, firefox + flash per non sse2
<shinobido> any hint
<cristian_c> Muflone, eh, ma con firefox 3.5 ci saranno un sacco di falle di sicurezza da sfruttare :P
<shinobido> niente homebanking da qui </3
<Muflone> quel pc è così lento che farebbe perdere la voglia a qualsiasi hacker
<cybernova> basta insultare shinobido
<cristian_c> Muflone, lol
<shinobido> infatti, siete dei bulli
<cybernova> (scherzo continuate"
<cristian_c> cybernova, no, si insulta il pc
<cybernova> cristian_c, insultare il pc è come insultare la sorella
<shinobido> cyberbully
<cristian_c> non credo proprio
<cristian_c> comunque, firefox d'obbligo con flash arcaico non sse2
<Muflone> mia sorella la insultano tutti solo perché si chiama Eva
<shinobido> ok, setup sufficientemente accettabile
<drzvago> ho un grosso problema ho un asus x551 con installato l'ultimo ubuntu il problema è il seguente non mi va ne la funzione tasto sinistro ne del destro del touchpad
<shinobido> grazie ubunbulli
<cristian_c> drzvago, che tipo di touchpad è?
<drzvago> quello integrato asus
<cristian_c> drzvago, il tipo
<cristian_c> drzvago, con i tasti veri, con i tasti soft, ecc...
<drzvago> soft
<drzvago> un unica tavoletta
<cristian_c> può essere quello il punto
<cristian_c> il motivo
<cristian_c> drzvago, apri un terminale
<drzvago> si
<cristian_c> drzvago, digita: synclient -l
<cristian_c> drzvago, il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | drzvago
<ubot-it> drzvago: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<drzvago> Parameter settings:     LeftEdge                = 123     RightEdge               = 2974     TopEdge                 = 114     BottomEdge              = 2005     FingerLow               = 1     FingerHigh              = 1     MaxTapTime              = 180     MaxTapMove              = 165     MaxDoubleTapTime        = 180     SingleTapTimeout        = 180     ClickTime               = 100     EmulateMidButtonTime    = 0     Emulat
<cristian_c> drzvago, su pastebin, non qui in canale
<drzvago> scusa http://paste.ubuntu.com/8282892/
<drzvago> adesso però ho collegato il mouse
<drzvago> devo scollegare e poi incollarti il risultato?
<cristian_c> aspetta
<cristian_c> drzvago, quale ubuntu usi?
<drzvago> l'ultimo
<cristian_c> drzvago, digita: uname -a
<cristian_c> TouchPad	Yes	Needs kernel 3.13 or later
<cristian_c> Card Reader	Yes	Needs kernel 3.14 or later
<cristian_c> uhm
<drzvago> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8282930/
<cristian_c> drzvago, uhm
<cristian_c> drzvago, apri le impostazioni del touchpad
<drzvago> si
<cristian_c> drzvago, cosa appare?
<drzvago> tutto normale
<drzvago> abilitato
<cristian_c> drzvago, cosa appare?
<drzvago> ti faccio uno screen?
<cristian_c> sì
<drzvago> http://it.tinypic.com/r/x4lnyw/8
<drzvago> nn mi va ne il tasto sinistro ne il destro... sono disperato
<cristian_c> drzvago, prova a disattivare le due opzioni
<drzvago> ok
<cristian_c> drzvago, stesso problema anche in live?
<drzvago> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> drzvago, dovevi aspettare a installare
<cristian_c> se già non funzionava in live
<drzvago> che cosa devo fare
<drzvago> io ho usato il mouse
<cristian_c> drzvago, hai provato a disattivare le opzioni?
<drzvago> si
<drzvago> non succede niente
<cristian_c> drzvago, comunque, il tap funzionava per i click?
<drzvago> si
<cristian_c> quindi in qualche modo puoi cliccare
<drzvago> si
<cristian_c> non è proprio disperata
<drzvago> allora devo attaccarmi al cazz* in pratica
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non ho detto questo
<cristian_c> ho detto che non sei privo per ll momento del clic del touchpad
<drzvago> e ci mancherebbe anche quella ...
<drzvago> voglio un pc portatile e nn mi va il touchpad ...
<cristian_c> drzvago, sto cercando di capire come risolvere
<drzvago> va bene
<cristian_c> drzvago, il touchpad va
<cristian_c> solo che non vanno i tasti soft
<drzvago> giusto
<cristian_c> ma di cliccare ci riesci
<cristian_c> drzvago, sul forum hai già domandato?
<drzvago> no
<cristian_c> drzvago, forse ho capito
<cristian_c> va fatto un test
<cristian_c> TapButton1              = 0
<cristian_c>     TapButton2              = 0
<cristian_c>     TapButton3              = 0
<drzvago> cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> drzvago, apri un terminale
<drzvago> si
<cristian_c> drzvago, synclient TapButton1=1
<cristian_c> Option "ClickFinger1" "integer"
<cristian_c>     Which mouse button is reported when left-clicking with one finger. Set to 0 to disable. Property: "Synaptics Click Action"
<cristian_c> Option "TapButton1" "integer"
<cristian_c>     Which mouse button is reported on a non-corner one-finger tap. Set to 0 to disable. Property: "Synaptics Tap Action"
<drzvago> si quando do il comando synclient tapbutton1=1 non succede niente
<cristian_c> lo rimettiamo come prima
<cristian_c> drzvago, synclient TapButton1=0
<Viet> buona sera
<Viet> good evening
<drzvago> non succede niente cristian
<Viet> potrei fare una domanda?
<cristian_c> drzvago, l'abbiamo rimesso come prima
<krabador> Viet, chiedi
<cristian_c> drzvago, che cosa intendi con 'non succede niente'?
<Viet> grazie, sono un neofita
<Viet> ho un problema con l'installazione dei programmi
<drzvago> che  non esce niente
<Viet> come si fa da terminal
<cristian_c> drzvago, cioè?
<drzvago> esce nessuna risposta
<cristian_c> drzvago, ma non avevi provato il touchpad dopo il comando?
<drzvago> non si apri nessuna finestra
<drzvago> io col mouse dò il comando ma non succede nulla
<drzvago> faccio copia incolla e invio ma non succede niente
<cristian_c> drzvago, io parlo del clic sinistro
<cristian_c> drzvago, comunque, apri un terminale
<drzvago> si
<cristian_c> drzvago, digita: xinput list
<drzvago> fatto
<krabador> Viet, scusami, che cosa devi installare?
<Viet> è una stupidata, il plug in di flash
<cristian_c> drzvago, però posta il risultato su pastebin
<drzvago> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8283171/
<Viet> perche su crhomium non funziona
<krabador> Viet, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> !apt | ViCe95
<ubot-it> ViCe95: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<krabador> !apt | Viet
<ubot-it> Viet: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<Viet> grazie inizio a leggere e vedo cosa capisco...
<cristian_c> ⎜   ↳ ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad                	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<krabador> Viet, non c'è molto da capire, ti dice come usare il comando per i pacchetti in ubuntu
<krabador> Viet, con cui si puo' installare, disinstallare roba, fare aggioramento del sitema
<krabador> cacellare pacchetti non piu' utilizzati dopo le disinstallazioni
<krabador> ecc.
<erina> ciao
<erina> Ho un problema con il wi fi
<cristian_c> drzvago, sudo apt-get install gpointing-device-settings
<Viet> per me sono cose nuove, nemmeno con windows ho mai usato il prompt... mi faceva paura! ahahah
<erina> ricevo wi fi disabilitata da interruttore hardware
<krabador> Viet, non temerlo, su linux è molto ospitale
<Viet> ti ringrazio Krabador, vado a preparare la cena ci ritorno più tardi se ci sei ti disturbo di nuovo... ciao
<cristian_c> erina, hai il tasto wifi?
<krabador> Viet, torna quando vuoi
<Viet> grazie ciao
<erina> nessun tasto purtroppo
<krabador> erina, sudo rfkill unblock all
<krabador> erina, sudo rfkill list
<cristian_c> erina, è un portatile?
<drzvago> cristian ho installato la cosa che mi hai detto ... ora?
<cristian_c> drzvago, aprila e controlla le opzioni
<erina> Usage:	rfkill [options] command
<erina> Options:
<erina> 	--version	show version (0.5-1ubuntu1 (Ubuntu))
<erina> Commands:
<erina> 	help
<cristian_c> drzvago, comunque, quello che hai tu tecnicamente si chiama clickpad
<cristian_c> un'area del touchpad adibita ai clic
<wincer> cristian... continuo ad avere lo stesso problema: con cd si blocca alla schermata in cui dovrei scegliere se installare ubuntu oppure provarlo soltanto
<drzvago> quindi cosa devo fare cristian?
<wincer> mentre da usb mi dice di collegarlo ad un pc e modificare le impostazioni del boot
<cristian_c> wincer, questo problema non lo conoscevo
<krabador> wincer, premi f6 in quella schermata, seleziona nomodeset, e seleziona prova
<cristian_c> drzvago, hai aperto il programma?
<erina> cristian?
<drzvago> che programma come si chiama?
<erina> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<erina> 	Soft blocked: no
<erina> 	Hard blocked: yes
<drzvago> ok lo aperto adesso?
<cristian_c> erina, è un portatile?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> drzvago, aprila e controlla le opzioni
<erina> si, un packard bell easynote e4000d
<krabador> erina, questo è il risultato di rfkill list, dopo aver mandato rfkill unblock all?
<erina> si
<cristian_c> erina, il tasto ce l'ha sicuramente
<drzvago> che cosa devo controllare
<drzvago> mi sta snervando sta cosa
<cristian_c> drzvago, ci saranno varie opzioni per il touchpad
<cristian_c> più complete e specifiche
<krabador> erina, controlla sul manuale, dov''è il tasto del wifi
<cristian_c> drzvago, a te interessano quelle relative al clickpad e ai bottoni in generale
<erina> ho provato con fn f1 (tasto che più si avvicina a un wifi)
<krabador> erina, molto spesso , se non è un tasto apposta, è uno dei tasti f, in combinazione con fn
<krabador> erina, controlla sul manuale
<krabador> erina, lo trovi sul sito del produttore, alla voce supporto
<erina> cerco
<drzvago> è tutto abilitato
<cristian_c> drzvago, non trovi nulla di inerente?
<drzvago> no
<cristian_c> sicuro che sia un problema di entrambi i click?
<cristian_c> o hanno problemi diversi?
<drzvago> entrambi nn vanno
<erina> cristian confermo tasto fn+f1  ma non succede nulla
<cristian_c> drzvago, non producono alcun effetto sul desktop?
<cristian_c> erina, rfkill list
<drzvago> no
<wincer> grazie, ora riprovo
<erina> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<erina> 	Soft blocked: no
<erina> 	Hard blocked: yes
<cristian_c> erina, premi ancora una vota
<cristian_c> e ridigita il comando
<cristian_c> *volta
<erina> fatto
<erina> sempre lo stesso
<cristian_c> drzvago, mi sembra strano che il programma non abbia opzioni adatte
<cristian_c> magari realizza uno screenshot
<cristian_c> erina, controlla il manuale
<erina> il manuale sul sito produttore non esiste più
<drzvago> ti sembra strano ma non ce nessun campo...
<krabador> erina, impossibile
<erina> nei modelli non c'è nessun easynote e4000d
<erina> impossibile ma è così :(
<cristian_c> erina, è molto vecchio?
<krabador> erina, guarda nell'etichetta sotto al notebook, il modello preciso
<erina> il modello è quello dell'etichetta sotto
<erina> e4000d
<erina> Packard bell easynote e4000d
<krabador> erina, serial number
<erina> 283007930239
<wincer> Cristian il problema persiste, se non riconosce la trackpad non può riconoscere nemmeno la tastiera
<krabador> erina, troppo vecchio e packard bell non brilla per gestione
<erina> infatti
<erina> krabador, cosa fare? lo butto :)
<krabador> erina, entra nel bios, cerca una voce di reset del bios, o di ripristino di default
<krabador> fallo , riavvia
<erina> già fatto
<krabador> e vedi che succede
<erina> ;)
<krabador> erina, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> e non incollare in canale
<krabador> ma usa pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | erina
<ubot-it> erina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<erina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8283515/    erina
<erina> krabador qui c'è il risultato
<erina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ erina
<krabador> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538766&page=2&p=9640636#post9640636
<erina> grazie krabador
<krabador> erina, di niente
<wincer> Scusate, qualcuno saprebbe dirmi perché guiminer per mac dopo il riavvio non va più? (Si apre una finestra bianca e nient'altro)... Potrebbe andarmi bene anche un app alternativa!!! Grazie
<cybernova> !chat | wincer
<ubot-it> wincer: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<wincer> scusatemi
<Aleks_> !ciao | gesù
<ubot-it> gesù: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<dexter87> ciao a tutti
<dexter87> c'è qualcuno a cui posso chiedere aiuto?
<Aleks_> !chiedi | dexter87
<ubot-it> dexter87: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<dexter87> ok grazie! sto cercando di installare lubuntu 14.04 su un vecchio pc pentium IV 1 gb di ram... ho scaricato lubunto dal sito ufficiale e salvato su dvd. ho fatto partire l'installazione da dvd cambiando l'ordine dei boot dal bios del pc ma prima che parta l'installzione mi da un errore ossia codec reas:codec 0 is not valid; però l'installazione procede, termina, riavvio ma non parte lubunto! pc vuoto
<dexter87> mi correggo codec read e non reas
<Aleks_> dexter87, hai montato correttamente l'iso su dvd?
<Aleks_> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Aleks_> !iso | dexter87
<ubot-it> dexter87: please see above
<dexter87> sono un principiante penso di si ho utilizzato cdburnerxp per masterizzare
<Aleks_> no dexter87
<Aleks_> aspetta ti linko un programma windows per iso
<jester-> dexter87: in sostanza la iso va scritta e non copiata tal quale
<dexter87> ok grazie aleks
<dexter87> quindi l'errore sta nella masterizzazione?
<Aleks_> esatto
<Aleks_> dexter87, che windows hai?
<dexter87> windows xp
<Aleks_> dexter87, http://aranzulla.tecnologia.virgilio.it/come-masterizzare-immagini-iso-con-windows-14128.html
<Aleks_> segui la guida
<dexter87> ok quindi devo masterizzare con il programma che mi hai linkato
<jester-> il ranzullo
<dexter87> dopo di che faccio partire l'installazione da dvd?
<Aleks_> dexter87, esatto
<Aleks_> non devi solo masterizzare, ma "montare" la iso su dvd
<Aleks_> ti spiega bene come fare
<dexter87> un altra domanda, finita l'installazione dopo che mi fa riavviare deve ricambiare l'ordine dei boot nel bios?
<Aleks_> dopo l'installazione di ubuntu?
<Aleks_> puoi farlo come lasciarlo così com'è, tanto se non ha nulla nel lettore cd il pc passa a caricare il sistema dall'hardisk
<dexter87> esatto
<Aleks_> sarebbe cosa buona e giusta cambiare l'ordine, ma è indifferente, l'importante è non scordarti il cd d'installazione di ubuntu dentro xD
<dexter87> scusami come detto sono principiante ma che vuol dire montare la iso?
<Aleks_> dexter87, leggi la guida che ti ho linkato, quella ti spiega come montare la iso (il formato del file della versione di ubuntu che hai scaricato) su dvd
<dexter87> stavo leggendo la guida ma non ci capisco...mi sembra che parla di masterizzazione....scusami tanto so proprio una frana
<Aleks_> dexter87,
<Aleks_> d
<Aleks_> devi masterizzare un dvd
<Aleks_> ma non semplicemente passare il file su dvd e masterizzare
<Aleks_> devi usare il programma che dice lui
<Aleks_> e fare come ti dice lui
<dexter87> allora quindi seguo alla lettera quello che c'è scritto sul link che mi hai messo in pratica se ho capito il programma passcape isoburner mi masterizza e monta la iso
<Aleks_> esatto
<dexter87> ora ci provo... è meglio lubuntu o xubuntu? considera che il pc è molto vecchio
<Aleks_> dipende dalle caratteristiche del tuo pc
<dexter87> prima avevo provato con xubuntu e mi dava questo errore (non pensavo fosse la masterizzazione) allora ho pensato che fosse troppo per il mio pc e ho scelto lubuntu
<Aleks_> dexter87, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/AmbientiDesktop
<Aleks_> conta che kubuntu ha KDE come AmbienteDesktop, mentre xubuntu XFCE
<Aleks_> vatti a cercare le caratterisctiche consigliate dal link sopra e decidi
<dexter87> grazie ancora ho appena finito la procedura con passcape isoburner ora provo a mettere lubuntu speriamo bene
<bigfire_> salve ragazzi , piccola domanda , siccome ormai in ubuntu 12.04.5 è stato implementato il kernel di trusty , il 3.13.0-35 posso toglierlo ?
<jester-> bigfire_: e quando mai
<jester-> bigfire_: intendi che hai installato tu il kernel trusty sulla 14.04'
<bigfire_> no no
<jester->  siccome ormai in ubuntu 12.04.5 è stato implementato il kernel di trusty
<bigfire_> praticamente , con l'ultimo aggiornamento dell lts di ubuntu 12.04 ovvero la 12.04.5 è stato sostituito il kernel con lo stesso di trusty
<jester-> bigfire_: quindi?
<bigfire_> quindi mi ritrovo due kernel attualmente installati : quello di trusy e il 3.13.0-35
<bigfire_> pensavo di rimuovere il 3.13.0-35 con apt-get purge
<dexter87> aleks ho appena avviato l'installazione...niente mi da di nuovo errore codec read quello di prima e stavolta ho messo la iso su dvd usando il programma che mi hai linkato
<jester-> bigfire_: 3.13.0-35 èl'ultimo di trusty
<bigfire_> ah ti ringrazio ... perchè a me ne uscivano fuori due :          linux-image-generic-lts-trusy / linux-image-3.13.0.35-generic
<jester-> bigfire_: meglio averne 2 di kenrel
<jester-> si scassa uno usi l'altro
<bigfire_> in caso uno dovesse subire modifiche ho l'altro funzionante giusto ?
<bigfire_> ECCO ,
<bigfire_> mi hai preceduto
<bigfire_> (scusate il maiuscolo , mi è scappato)
<jester-> bigfire_: quello/quelli non avviato è come se non ci fosse
<bigfire_> Ricevuto , ti ringrazio jester
<wincer> ciao, c'è qualcuno che può contattarmi in cut?
<wincer> cht
<jester-> !chat | wincer
<ubot-it> wincer: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<wincer> sono nuovo del forum, potresti indicarmi come fare?
<jester-> wincer: questo non è il forum ma canale irc per entrare in canaleli dove scrivi digita /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-31
<M4v3r> ciao
<M4v3r> ce qlk?
<glpiana> ola
<yety> ciao a tutti, ieri per la prima volta ho installato tramite Unetbootin ubuntu su una scheda Sd da sistema osx mac, per provarlo prima di sostituire osx con ubuntu, quando eseguo l'avvio da Sd e scelgo ubuntu, mi chiede se voglio provarlo o installarlo...seleziono prova e lo studio.
<yety> se seleziono Installa...lo installa nel computer (portatile macbookpro) o posso installarlo sulla scheda Sd in qualche modo?
<akis24> yety: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb
<yety> Grazie
<krabador> yety, devi avere un'altra scheda sd, se vuoi eseguire una vera e propria installazione non interna al computer
<yety> scusate ho perso i messaggi... ero uscito dalla chat x errore...
<yety> krabador,stavo leggendo che devo avere un'altra Scheda sd?
<ExPBoy> certo che sostituire osx con linux....
<krabador> fino ad adesso hai fatto un supporto di installazione , se vuoi effettuare un'installazione, su una sd, devi averne un'altra
<yety> presumo sia perchè quando seleziono installa...mi chiede su quale supporto?
<yety> e così posso selezionare la scheda Sdf
<yety> Sd
<yety> ExPBoy, non mi trovo male con Osx, volevo provare Ubuntu, xchè utilizzo software OpenSource da 3 anni, nn li avevo mai usati e volevo usare anche un Sistema Operativo
<Carlin0> !italiano
<ubot-it> scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<ninohf> salve a tutti
<ninohf> volevo sapere se era possibile installare ubuntu su di un asus trasformer book
<ninohf> grazie!
<Carlin0> ninohf, ma è un notebook ?
<ninohf> si con windows 8.1
<Carlin0> ninohf, ram e cpu ?
<ninohf> ram 2 gb disco ssdd 32gb cpu intel z3735f/bqa
<ninohf> touch screen
<ninohf> fresco fresco 5 giorni di vita!
<ninohf> Asus t100 taf
<Carlin0> non so se il touch screen è supportato aspetta qualcun altro
<ninohf> infatti il mio dubbio era quello
<ninohf> grazie  comunque sei gentilissimo
<ExPBoy> ninohf, passa in chat che qui non posso darti il link
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ExPBoy> ninohf, non in privato
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ExPBoy> il canale di chat
<ninohf> scusa ma sono poco pratico
<ExPBoy> fa niente basta leggere
<Carlin0> ninohf, scrivi /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ninohf> Grazie CarlinO
<ninohf> a presto
<sardsurfer> buon pomeriggio, posso chiedere un aiuto?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | sardsurfer
<ubot-it> sardsurfer: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<sardsurfer> non riesco a creare una live usb per installare xubuntu. ho una pennina da 8 giga funzionante. l'ho formattata con ubuntu. ho usato il creatore dischi e portato a compimento la procedura. il problema è che quando faccio reboot e dal bios assegno la priorità a tale pendrive il processo di installazione non si avvia, bensì parte una schermata nera con messaggi indicanti "fail" che ora non so precisarvi meglio. che debbo fare?
<Carlin0> sardsurfer, prima cosa controlla l'integrità della iso tramite md5sum
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<sardsurfer> Carlin0, il secondo link cos'è?
<sardsurfer> inoltre, come ottengo md5sum?
<Carlin0> se leggessi
<MariaPilares> scusate ma per montare un immagine direttamente da ubuntu di quale programma ho bisogno?
<sardsurfer> leggo, ma la lista parla di ubuntu mentre io devo verificare xubuntu. Non ho idea se cambi qualcosa
<Carlin0> sardsurfer, trovi il md5sum dove l'hai scaricato
<MariaPilares> unetbootin e lilix non vanno
<sardsurfer> Carlin0, va bene. Tanto per curiosità, io ho scaricato la LTS. Ho fatto bene o è meglio avere la versione più recente?
<Carlin0> !usbwin | MariaPilares
<ubot-it> MariaPilares: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<MariaPilares> appunto ma io non + windows =/
<MariaPilares> ho
<Carlin0> sardsurfer, provala da live se va bene installa
<Carlin0> MariaPilares, usa creatore dischi di avvio allora
<sardsurfer> Carlin0, in che senso se va bene? Cosa dovrei verificare? Vorrei, se possibile, capire quali sono i pro e i contro delle due versioni vista la disponibilità di entrambe.
<MariaPilares> fantastico carlin0 grazie
<Carlin0> sardsurfer, prova la compatibilità hardware , il wifi e tutto il resto
<sardsurfer> Carlin0, a parità di compatibilità, quale sarebbe meglio scegliere?
<Carlin0> sardsurfer, io preferisco LTS 5 anni di supporto anche se la cosa comporta software meno aggiornato , lì ognuno fa le sue scelte
<sardsurfer> Carlin0, grazie. Buono a sapersi. Procedo con la verifica della .iso e ti dico.
<Carlin0> eh ma tieni conto che vedrai qui il mio nick m aio a breve mi allontano dal pc
<Carlin0> eh ma tieni conto che vedrai qui il mio nick  ma io a breve mi allontano dal pc
<sardsurfer> Carlin0, Brasero mi chiede di scegliere il disco ma il disco io non ce l'ho
<Carlin0> creatore dischi di avvio devi usare per la usb
<sardsurfer> Carlin0, la pendrive da usare come disco di avvio l'ho fatta
<sardsurfer> E' collegata, ma Brasero non la vede
<ExPBoy> :(
<ExPBoy> e non la vedrà mai
<sardsurfer> Allora c'è qualcosa che non capisco.
<ExPBoy> brasero non vede le usb
<sardsurfer> Che faccio? Verifico da termiale?
<sardsurfer> n
<ExPBoy> sardsurfer, ma la iso tu dove l'hai?
<sardsurfer> in home
<ExPBoy> e allora che ti frega della chiavetta?
<ExPBoy> poi se la iso è ok farai la chiavetta
<ExPBoy> ma non con brasero
<sardsurfer> Sì ok, la pendrive live la faccio con Creatore dischi. Il punto è che su Brasero, tolto indicargli il file md5sum, non posso fare altro
<ExPBoy> ma scusa cosa c'entra brasero?
<ExPBoy> hai letto la guida?
<ExPBoy> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<sardsurfer> Su Ubuntu
<sardsurfer> Tramite Brasero
<ExPBoy> ok tempo perso ciao
<sardsurfer> è scritto lì, io sto cercando di seguire quello
<sardsurfer> C'è scritto "Avviare Brasero e selezionare Strumenti → Controllo integrità.". Sto facendo questo.
<ExPBoy> ma tu devi controllare un disco?
<ExPBoy> ma leggi bene dai su
<sardsurfer> una pendrive
<ExPBoy> nooooo
<ExPBoy> tu devi verificare la iso che hai detto essere nella home
<ExPBoy> e scusami ma devo andare
<sardsurfer> arrivederci
<krabador> sardsurfer, formatta pendrive , verifica md5 della iso scaricata, come indicato in guida
<krabador> rifa la pendrive.
<sardsurfer> krabador, la pendrive l'ho già formattata 3 volte e onestamente non ho capito come verificare, tramite brasero, la iso che ho in home
<krabador> magari leggendo il link che ti è stato mandato alle 14:48
<krabador> sardsurfer, hai preso il caffè?
<sardsurfer> krabador, sono ignorante, non addormentato
<krabador> Carlin0 anche alle 14:23, te l'ha indicato
<sardsurfer> krabador, ho letto. Tanto per iniziare non è spiegato come recuperare il file MD5SUM. Io l'ho trovato dentro la pendrive che stavo tentando di usare come live. E' corretto?
<krabador> sardsurfer, dai, che se fai caso che il messaggio contiene 2 link, troverai anche l'md5
<sardsurfer> krabador, ho aperto il secondo link. Ciò che vedo è un elenco testuale. Non so onestamente come utilizzarlo. Oltretutto io devo verificare una 14.03 e in quel file leggo 15.04
<krabador> devo abbandonare la postazione , a dopo
<sardsurfer> sono riuscito a verificare  xubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso . Il risultato è 846cd87c718b0233c27a8ce20eef0923. Quindi coincide.
<sardsurfer> Vista l'integrità della .iso, e visto che la pendrive è funzionante, cos'altro mi resta da verificare?
<Nivekubuntu> Ciao a  tutti, ho bisogno di aiuto, stavo installando il launcher di Steam ma mi è uscita questa scritta: You are missing the following 32-bit libraries, and Steam may not run:
<Nivekubuntu> libc.so.6
<Nivekubuntu> Come risolvo?
<akis24> ceoluc ora sei sul canale giusto riproponi la domanda qui
<akis24> ceoluc hai scaricato i driver dal sito della epson ?
<chen6> Buongiorno, io ho un problema con la decodifica del codec HEVC, inizialmente i filmati non si vedevano e partiva solo il sonoro, ho installato libde265 e ora ho pure le immagini ma vanno a scatti su  totem e peggio su VLC , c'è un passaggio che mi manca?
<ilovelinux> !codec | chen6
<ubot-it> chen6: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<ilovelinux> dovrebbe bastare
<chen6> ora ci guardo :), grazie mille
<Vale76> il mio pc ha Ubuntu 15.04, ho l'ultima versione di adobe flash player ed ho installato ubuntu restricted extras, ma quando vado  in betfair e provo a giocare alle slot mi dice di installare adobe flash player, come posso risolvere
<krabador> Vale76, flash supportato in linux, ufficialmente , è 11.2
<krabador> siti vari hanno servizi che sfruttano versioni successive
<krabador> Vale76, installa chrome.
<krabador> gioca responsabilmente ™
<Vale76> ho provato anche con Chromium la versione per Linux, ma niente
<krabador> chrome, leggi bene
<Vale76> scusa l'ignoranza, ma come faccio su Ubuntu?
<krabador> chrome ha flash, l'ultima versione , 18.x , interna
<krabador> vai sul sito
<cybernova> Vale76, chromium ha la sua versione di flash che si chiama: pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> scarichi il pacchetto
<krabador> e lo installi
<Vale76> grazie mille, ora provo
<krabador> Vale76, https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gioco_d%27azzardo_patologico
<krabador> Vale76, http://www.giocaresponsabile.it/?fuseaction=faq
<gigirock> https://youtu.be/BfAqWdxSJ9Q
<chen6> salve seguendo le guide ho provato ad istallare il formato libero HEVC (o H265) ma i filmati si vedono scattosi e su vlc ancora peggio , pensate che sia per la scheda video? con le guide non trovo soluzione
<niconiconico> come mai manca il tor button per firefox?
<krabador> !chat | niconiconico
<ubot-it> niconiconico: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> altrimenti, chiedi a cristian_c
<cristian_c> -,-
<Gianpierpaolo> eccomi
<krabador> descrivi il problema
<krabador> con precisione
<krabador> specificando di che ubuntu si tratta
<krabador> su che pc
<Gianpierpaolo> ho tolto la partizione di mint per restare con windows 7 (volevo fare un dual 7-xp) ora mi appare una sorta di terminale ma alcuni tasti non funzionano, il computer è un asus
<krabador> !mint | Gianpierpaolo
<krabador> Gianpierpaolo, recati nelle risorse online di mint
<krabador> non è un flavour ufficiale ubuntu , non se ne fa assistenza qui
<Gianpierpaolo> dove?
<krabador> Gianpierpaolo, google is your friend.
<Gianpierpaolo> ho visto che dovevo digitare un comando sudo ma, ti ripeto, fisicamente i tasti 6;7;y;u;h;j;n;m; e c
<Gianpierpaolo> non funzionano
<cristian_c> !mint ! Gianpierpaolo
<Gianpierpaolo> stai scrivendo o mi stai sfanculizzando?
<cristian_c> !mint ! Gianpierpaolo
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uytdyt> krabador mi fai schifo, addio
<fedemurk> Salve
<fedemurk> ho un asus n56jkcn-051h e ho installato ubuntu in dual boot con windows, ma ne su windows ne su ubuntu mi funziona la retroilluminazione della tastiera, vorrei sapere se c'è un modo per verificare la funzionalità tramite ubuntu!
<cristian_c> fedemurk: deja vu
<cristian_c> ho già letto questa domanda in questi giorni
<fedemurk> lo avevo gia chiesto ma non sono riuscito a fare la procedura....
<cristian_c> fedemurk: quale procedura?
<fedemurk> mi avevano chiesto di installare i nuovi driver della nvidia
<cristian_c> fedemurk: reperiti da dove?
<fedemurk> dal sito di ubuntu
<cristian_c> di solito si trovano in Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> fedemurk: ?
<fedemurk> da quando ho installato ubuntu il sistema operativo me li ha messi da solo i driver l'unica cosa che non funzionava era il tasto fn, ma sono riuscito a sistemarlo. pero non funziona la retroilluminazione della tastiera
<cristian_c> fedemurk: i driver nvidia non si installano da soli
<fedemurk> è un po che ho installato ubuntu, non mi ricordo i driver da dove li ho presi :/
<cristian_c> fedemurk: molto semplicemente, di quale gpu parliamo?
<fedemurk> NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 850M  da 4gb
<cristian_c> fedemurk: non ci sono in Driver aggiuntivi?
<fedemurk> non lo so
<cristian_c> fedemurk: allora, guardaci, che è il primo posto in cui cercare driver proprietari
<fedemurk> provo ad installare quelli dal sito nvidia
<cristian_c> fedemurk: fermo
<fedemurk> ??
<cristian_c> fedemurk: prima di pensare ai driver del sito
<cristian_c> hai guardato in Driver aggiuntivi?
<cristian_c> fedemurk: che poi a quel punto meglio xorg edgers rispetto ai run del sito nvdia
<fedemurk> no sono andato direttamente sul sito della nvidia
<cristian_c> fedemurk: prima ti ho chiesto se eri andato in driver aggiuntivi
<fedemurk> non so dove andare a prenderli ahaha
<cristian_c> non capisco questa tua avversione per i driver dei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> fedemurk: è più semplice che scaricarli dal sito nvidia
<cristian_c> fedemurk: stai utilizzando unity, giusto?
<fedemurk> se riesci dammi il link da dove scaricarmi i driver dal sito di ubuntu cosi non mi sbaglio
<fedemurk> grazie :)
<cristian_c> fedemurk: non devi scaricare nulla dal sito di ubuntu
<cristian_c> fedemurk: non devi utilizzare un browser
<cristian_c> per installare i driver
<fedemurk> l'ultima volta ho usato il promt dei comandi
<fedemurk> comunque si andando in driver aggiuntivi ci sono alcuni che mi consiglia di scaricare ma non saprei quali prendere
<cristian_c> fedemurk: quali hai a disposizione?
<cristian_c> !image | fedemurk
<ubot-it> fedemurk: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fedemurk> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/m3df5n1kQjS8MYKLhx16
<fedemurk> sono questi i file che ho a disposizione
<cristian_c> fedemurk: già stai usando i driver nvidia, 340, che non so come hai installato
<fedemurk> tramite il promt dei comandi seguendo una guida, ma ancora il problema della retroilluminazione della tastiera non l'ho risolto
<cristian_c> fedemurk: comunque, prova i 346 (con la dicitura 'testato')
<cristian_c> fedemurk: 'seguendo una guida' <-- puoi essere più chiaro?
<fedemurk> ho usato una guida dal sito di ubuntu in uno dei forum forse riesco a trovarla ed inviarti il link
<cristian_c> fedemurk: ok
<cristian_c> fedemurk: intanto, seleziona i 346 testati
<fedemurk> ho messo i 346
<fedemurk> e per quanto rigurda la luminosita dello schermo va bene ma la retroilluminazione no
<cristian_c> fedemurk: ora?
<fedemurk> mi fa solo un simbolo in alto a destra ora ti invio uno screen
<cristian_c> fedemurk: li hai installati ora?
<fedemurk> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/boAPPTTW6naYCta2NNsw
<fedemurk> sisi ho installato i 346
<cristian_c> fedemurk: allora devi riavviare il sistema, altrimenti non li puoi utulizzarr
<cristian_c> utilizzare
<fedemurk> ok poi rientrando nella chat come faccio a continuare a parlare con te?
<cristian_c> fedemurk: mmmmm, ma quel simbolo sembra proprio quello di una tastiera illuminata
<cristian_c> fedemurk: basta che rientri in canale
<fedemurk> ma anche toccando il tasto che serve per abbassare la luminosita non cambia il simbolo è sempre uguale ( un po di tempo fa ho mandato il pc in riparazione, non vorrei che sitemandomi una cosa me ne hanno rotta un'altra :S)
<cristian_c> fedemurk: cosa si è rotto?
<cristian_c> fedemurk: non deve cambiare il simbolo, c'è una barra
<cristian_c> è quella che deve cambiare
<fedemurk> praticamente il pc da un momento all'altro non si accendeva piu, considera che la corrente passava per qualche secondo si illuminava il tasto della accensione, ma poi non si accendeva
<cristian_c> un po' come il volume audio, o l'illuminazione dello schermo
<cristian_c> fedemurk: su winz funza attualmente la retroilluminazione tastiera?
<fedemurk> si ma ad esempio nella illuminazione dello schermo aumentandone il livello cambia leggermente il simbolo, lo stesso vale quando abbassi o alzi l'audio, no nemmeno su windows, però ancora non ho sistemato i driver la quindi provavo a vedere qui e in caso lo rimandavo in riparazione
<cristian_c> fedemurk: se su windows non va, e presumo 8.1
<cristian_c> allora contattare l'assistenza è la migliore cosa
<fedemurk> si è l'8.1
<fedemurk> perfetto grazie mille aspettavo la conferma da qualcuno piu esperto di me ahahah
<cristian_c> poi è naturale che aggiornando a windows 10 si rompa qualcos
<cristian_c> fedemurk: non so dirti, ma se vedi che hai problemi sull'os preinstallato, mi pare giusto che debba funzionare di defaukt
<fedemurk> no aspetta il windows non è quello di default perche prima avevo un altro tipo di windows
<cristian_c> ?
<fedemurk> facendo il dual boot ho rinstallato windows e ne ho messo una versione diversa, cioè ho iniziato tutto dal bios installando ubuntu e windows e gestendoli con grubs
<cristian_c> non capisco, non è venduto con win 8.1?
<cristian_c> fedemurk: in ogni caso, hai comunque i driver sul sito del produttore
<fedemurk> si ora ho win 8.1 ma ce ne sono varie versioni, e non ricordandomi qual'era l'iniziale (perche speravo ce ne fosse una sola) ne ho installata una versione che non è uguale a quella di rpima
<cristian_c> fedemurk: reinstalla il windows nativo, e prova
<fedemurk> pero se rinstallo windows non perdo il dual boot?
<cristian_c> fedemurk: solo spvrascrittura dell'mbr
<cristian_c> se installi nella stessa partizione di win
<cristian_c> fedemurk: ma il grub si ripristina, in seguito
<fedemurk> il problema è che non avendo un hdd gtp ma mbr potevo ospitare solo 4 partizioni e praticamente ho un po modificato le partizioni di windows, perche senno gia da solo di default lui ne avrebbe fatte 3
<cristian_c> fedemurk: backup
<cristian_c> della partizione winz
<cristian_c> quella di sistema
<cristian_c> o fai un disco di ripristino, ecc...
<fedemurk> in teoria la mia idea era quella di formattare tutto l'hdd e convertirlo da mbr a gtp cosi da farmi tutte le partizioni primarie che voglio considerando che linux ne ha bisono di 2 una in cui si ostipa il sistema operativo l'altra è una partizione che consigliano di fare uguale alla grandezza della ram
<fedemurk> e poi ne avrei fatte altre 2 per windows quelle che vuole lui, piu una terza nella quale ci metto i dati che condividono entrambi i sistemi operativi
<fedemurk> si lo so mi complico un po la vita ahahaha
<cristian_c> fedemurk: non si ostina, semplicemente, puoi partizionare manualmente già in fase d'installazione
<fedemurk> capito comunque penso sia piu probabile che non funzionino piu i led
<fedemurk> perche di 2 sistemi operativi in nessuno dei due funzionano, e nemmeno all'avvio del pc si accendono quando prima con il vecchio sistema operativo prima che partisse si accendevano un secondo
<cristian_c> fedemurk: può essere, ma io fossi in te farei una prova, e poi assistenza
<fedemurk> ook grazie mille :)
<blulnd> Ciao. ho bisogno di aiuto configurazione video.
<cristian_c> !aiuto | blulnd
<ubot-it> blulnd: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<blulnd> 15.04, monitor-tv da 32", dopo aggiornamento cambiato in 52": ubuntu risulta inutilizzzabile.
<cybernova> va bene che linux fa miracoli, ma addirittura cambiare grandezza del tv da 32" a 52" mi pare troppo
<blulnd> cybernova, quindi?
<costantino> Salve a tutti
<costantino> Nel provare ubuntu live mi si blocca subito dopo la schermata iniziale
<costantino> Il PC è un AMD phenom 2 x6
<costantino> Con 4gb RAM
<cristian_c> costantino: definisci schermata iniziale
<costantino> Dopo aver fatto l'avvio mi trovo la scrivania, faccio qualche azione e mi si blocca
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> costantino: le temperature come sono?
<cristian_c> hai controllato il task manager?
<cristian_c> costantino: utilizzi driver open o proprietari?
<cristian_c> quale ubuntu? Con unity?
<costantino> Se invece nel GRUB scelgo modalità safe grafics  mode funziona benissimo
<cristian_c> costantino: quindi suppongo tu stia utilizzando driver open
<costantino> Mi da che il problema sia la scheda grafica vero??
<cristian_c> costantino: ho anche fatto diverse domande
<costantino> Alle temperature non ho fatto caso
<costantino> Per quanto riguarda i driver non si che dirti
<costantino> Non sono tanto esperto in merito
<costantino> Per quanto riguarda ubuntu, ho provato sia la versione ufficiale
<cristian_c> costantino: avvia il sistema in modalità di ripristinp
<cristian_c> o
<cristian_c> costantino: qui si tratta soltanto la versione uffiiciale
<costantino> Che la versione plus dal sito istituto majorana
<cristian_c> costantino: in quel caso, chiedi assistenza al majorana stesso
<ennerre> Salve, sto provando a rigenerare un vecchio pc a 32 bit. Ha un processore Pentium III a 439 MHz e 128 Mb di RAM, su un disco di 80 Gb.  Il sistema operativo installato é XP pro ver 2002. Quale versione di ubuntu posso installare?
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-01
<cereal71> Ciao a tutti!
<cereal71> sono nuovo nel  mondo ubuntu, avrei da fare una domanda..... andrò ad acquistare un macchina per costruirmi un server web casalingo, ma mia lienea e fastweb a 10 mbit , credo che vada bene per ospitare due siti con un massimo di 50 entrate giornaliere, il mio dubbio è la versione di ubuntu da installare... meglio la 14 .04 oppure posso installare g
<cereal71> ià la versione 15.04? piccola domanda anche se capisco perfettamente che la 14 è LTS quindi conviene quella... che dite? Grazie mille Carlo.
<krabador> 14.04.3 , vai tranquillo
<cereal71> non avevo dubbi.... Grazie mille krabador... :)
<glpiana> ola
<nik2143> Buongiorno vorrei sapere che cosa contiene edubuntu?
<akis24> nik2143:  http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/edubuntu
<nik2143> #ubuntu-it:Potrebbe andare bene pe un ragazzo di prima media?
<akis24> nik2143: direi perfettamente si
<nik2143> che interfaccia utilizza
<nik2143> ?
<akis24> nik2143: gnome credo
<nik2143> vi ringrazio è possibile installare i vari programmi di edubuntu su xubuntu o lubuntu?
<akis24> si certo se devi scaricarla vai qui e scarica la   edubuntu-14.04.3-dvd-i386.iso   oppure amd64 secondo il tuo pc  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/14.04.2/release/
<nik2143> come si fà a rendere mio il nickname della chat?=
<akis24> !chat | nik2143
<ubot-it> nik2143: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ciccillo> ragazzi ho un problema con l'audio del sistema, si crasha in continuazione e sono costretto ripetutamente a forzare con il comando sudo alsa force-reload
<ciccillo> aiutatemi per favore
<pepp_e> Ciao! Ho un server da OVH a cui sembra essersi rovinato il filesystem in seguito a un reboot hard (non era più contattabile dopo che l'hanno spento perchè ho ritardato nel rinnovo), ho quindi riavviato in rescue e provato a montare la partizione ma non è stato possibile (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12245160/), ho quindi fatto "fsck -n /dev/sda1" e q
<pepp_e> uesto è il risultato http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12245162/, sembra quindi di avere delle partizioni ext2 poi però ho fatto "file -sL /dev/sd*"  e ho ricevuto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12245172/ dove invece mostra le partizioni come ext4. Detto questo come devo trattarlo? Come ext2 o come ext4?
<pepp_e> La mia idea era di seguire queste guide, se ext4: https://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/ se ext2: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/recover-bad-superblock-from-corrupted-partition/
<pepp_e> up
<gigirock> pepp_e, se manca o superblock e' danneggiato e' veramente dura recuperare, ma i dischi erano raid multipli o lvm =
<gigirock> pepp_e, se manca o superblock e' danneggiato e' veramente dura recuperare, ma i dischi erano raid multipli o lvm ?
<pepp_e> 2 dischi raid
<gigirock> in mirror ?
<pepp_e> si, infatti si ha lo spazio di un solo hd non di entrambi
<gigirock> ok allora se 'smonti' il raid dovresti trovarti il filesystem visibile, altrimenti funziona solo sul raid che l'ha creato....
<gigirock> ma il raid e' hardware ?
<pepp_e> purtroppo non mi ricordo perchè acquistai due server uno con raid SW e uno HW, mi sembra che questo sia quello HW
<gigirock> ma non riesci ad accedere al menu di sistema del server ? se e' un raid hardware solo da quel menu puoi impostare
<gigirock> pepp_e, ma non ho capito , fisicamente puoi accedere al server ?
<pepp_e> E' un raid HW ho trovato ora delle chat vecchie
<pepp_e> no gigi è un dedicato affittato da SoYouStart (ovh)
<pepp_e> gigirock
<gigirock> ah ecco ... allora e' dura , perche' in realta' il filesystem non e' riconosciuto, o meglio dovresti ricreare il raid via mdam dall recscue.....
<pepp_e> gigirock: quelle guide che ho linkato prima non possono funzionare per niente?
<gigirock> prova ma io farei il lavoro da una live....
<gigirock> le ultime distro 'vedono' il raid direttamente cosi' il filesystem viene riconosciuto......
<gigirock> cmq sarebbe meglio fare un immagine di quel raid per sicurezza
<pepp_e> gigirock: il massimo che mi offre ovh è una modalità di rescue basata su linux ma su cui non posso salvare niente perchè a ogni riavvio si pialla
<Magic|> ciao
<ilovelinux> Ciao Magic|
<maotattoo> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di un consiglio su una stampante multifunzione compatibile con linux ubuntu 14-04 lts 64 bit
<maotattoo> ho una canon pixma mp540 che è morta dopo sette anni di onorata carriera
<maotattoo> e non riesco a trovarne una con le stesse funzioni che sia compatibile
<maotattoo> suggerimenti?
<krabador> !chat | maotattoo
<ubot-it> maotattoo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MASTI2O> Buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | MASTI2O
<ubot-it> MASTI2O: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<MASTI2O> grazie :) ho installato lubuntu solo qualche giorno fa, non mi destreggio granchè
<krabador> ci sono problemi?
<MASTI2O> infatti non riesco manco a cambiare il nome del mio account e la password
<MASTI2O> inseritemi dal tecnico quando ha installato l'SO
<krabador> MASTI2O, chiudi sessione
<krabador> li puoi cambiare utente
<MASTI2O> ho provato sucsate se avete scritto qualcosaltro non posso più leggerlo
<MASTI2O> non pensavo si chiudesse tutto
<cristian_c> MASTI2O: installati un client irc come si deve
<MASTI2O> cos'è?
<krabador> MASTI2O, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> copia ed incolla questa riga  nel terminale
<krabador> manda invio
<MASTI2O> scrivo tutto assieme?
<krabador> farà gli aggiornamenti del sistema
<krabador> copia ed incolla questa riga  nel terminale
<krabador> manda invio
<MASTI2O> fatto
<MASTI2O> cos'ho installato??
<krabador> hai fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> ed hai installato un software per agevolare la lettura dell'output dal terminale
<krabador> molto utile, nel contesto assistenza
<krabador> MASTI2O, sudo apt-get -y install xchat | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link che produrrà
<krabador> questo installa xchat, che per entrare qui dentro, è preveribile dall'interfaccia web
<krabador> nel momento in cui hai installato il sistema operativo
<MASTI2O> non ho cpaito questo mi installa una chat per comunicar econ voi?
<MASTI2O> preferibile a chrome
<MASTI2O> cè a browser
<krabador> MASTI2O, per irc, ovvero il protocollo usato da questa chat, un client è draticamente preferibile
<cristian_c> MASTI2O: specificamente sì, ma non esistono solo questi canali o questa rete irc
<MASTI2O> non ci capisco niente però se faciliterà sia me che voi ok
<krabador> MASTI2O, cosa ti porta qui?
<MASTI2O> qui in chat?
<MASTI2O> o qui in ubuntuu?
<krabador> qui in chat
<MASTI2O> (cos'è pastebinit?)
<krabador> MASTI2O, te l'ho spiegato prima
<krabador> hai letto le linee che ti ho scritto?
<MASTI2O> ah mo leggo
<krabador> MASTI2O, certo, la gente qui ha voglia di perdere tempo, scrivendo,
<MASTI2O> scusami forse me l'hai scritto quando ho ciuso
<MASTI2O> chiuso
<MASTI2O> sono qui per imparare comunque
<MASTI2O> studio informatica
<krabador> MASTI2O, a che anno stai?
<krabador> MASTI2O, no, non ho scritto quanto hai chiuso
<MASTI2O> secondo ma ho dato quasi solo esami del primo
<krabador> MASTI2O, informatica non è propriamente smanettare un computer
<krabador> cosi' come non è soltanto toccare un touch di una periferica mobile
<krabador> in ogni caso, questo canale , è adibito esclusivamente all'assistenza tecnica di ubuntu e derivate
<krabador> per chiacchierare, se ti va , c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> quindi, forza con le domande, se ne hai
<MASTI2O> ok grazie
<MASTI2O> ora che ho installato chat e interfaccia semplificata (se ho capito). Come posso modificare le impostazioni
<MASTI2O> intendo la root
<MASTI2O> si chiama asus
<MASTI2O> e ha una password
<MASTI2O> vorrei modificarle entrambe
<krabador> MASTI2O, guarda, il tecnico deve fornirti le password che ha impostato per installare
<krabador> MASTI2O, qui non si puo' sapere se vuoi entrare nel sistema di un'altra persona
<MASTI2O> ce l'ho la password
<MASTI2O> (prima mi hai chiesto il link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12247216/)
<krabador> bene MASTI2O ha installato correttamente xchat
<krabador> puoi aprirlo, e nella finestra di server, connetterti a freenode
<krabador> una volta li /join #ubuntu-it
<MASTI2O> mi dice
<MASTI2O> you have not registred
<MASTI2O> dice già in uso
<MASTI2O> immagino da me
<krabador> non è un errore, non hai il nick registrato si freenode
<krabador> appunto
<krabador> puoi uscire da qui e rientrare con quello
<MASTI2O> ok
<MASTI2O> eccomi!
<MASTI2O> sono nel canale giusto?
<krabador> certo
<MASTI2O> cosa devo fare adesso? la password d'accesso ce l'ho, volevo modificarla
<krabador> guardare il mondo da un oblo
<oblo> @:O)
<MASTI2O> mmm
<krabador> MASTI2O, come ti dicevo, se hai domande sul sistema, interenti a problemi tecnici con esso , chiedi pure
<krabador> MASTI2O, per tutte le altre questioni /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MASTI2O> ah non è un problema tecnico
<MASTI2O> ok
<cecchini> Buona sera
<luca84> ciao a tutti qualcuno è disponibile per aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-02
<ewwr43> salve volevo sapere una cosa ma quando io installo ubuntu..tutti i driver per la scheda video e per la scheda di rete li devo reinstallare oppure ci sono già?
<ceo12114> salve, io sto provando ad installare ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS 64 bit sul mio acer aspire 5742zg ma una volta installato nonostante abbia messo accesso automatico mi chiede login e password, una volta inseriti sembra si avvi, ma torna alla schermata della login, come posso risolver?
<gigirock> ceo12114, ma non hai specificato nessuno user ne password ?
<ceo12114> al momento dell'installazione li ho inseriti e poi nella parte sottostante ho optato per accesso automatico senza la richiesta della password ma comunque mi chiede di loggarmi una volta riavviato il pc
<ceo12114> reinserisco i dati ma non si avvia e torna alla schermata iniziale
<gigirock> ok allora metti user e passo sbagliati
<ceo12114> in quel caso mi dice che la password è errata
<gigirock> ceo12114, nella password usavi caratteri speciali ?
<gigirock> perche' magari la tastiera non era settata.....
<gigirock> ceo12114, cmq dalla live da dove hai fatto l'installazione fai chroot e resetti la password dell'unico utente della distro...
<gigirock> !info chroot
<ubot-it> Package chroot does not exist in vivid
<gigirock> !chroot
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<gigirock> !chroot | ceo12114
<ubot-it> ceo12114: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<ceo12114> ok allora appena riesco provo con questa soluzione sperando vada non so più come fare altrimenti
<ceo12114> grazie mille intanto
<Carlin0> oddio per resettare la pass basta accedere da recovery
<sardsurfer> Salve, sono passato da Ubuntu 15.04 a Xubuntu 14.04, di recente, e ho riscontrato un problema con il cloud MEGAsync che prima non avevo. Ogni qual volta cerco di impostare il Proxy su 127.0.0.1 e porta 9050, l'applicazione si blocca. Anche se termino l'applicazione, o riavvio la macchina, riavviando l'applicazione questa rimane "bloccata" e non risponde a nessuna interazione. Ripeto, con Ubuntu 15.04 non avevo questo problema. L'unico modo per farla
<sardsurfer> funzionare di nuovo è rimuoverla, eliminando anche questa cartella /home/nomeutente/.local/share/data/Mega Limited/ . Qualcuno sa aiutarmi? Grazie
<Carlin0> !chat | sardsurfer
<ubot-it> sardsurfer: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sardsurfer> ok, scusate
<Carlin0> sipemopo92, sei da live ?
<sipemopo92> stavo riscrivendo il mio rpoblema, si adesso sono da live
<cristian_c> !image | sipemopo92
<ubot-it> sipemopo92: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sipemopo92> cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: come ti ho detto prima, posta una schermata di gparted
<sipemopo92> eseguo
<sipemopo92> come faccio a catturare la schermata, abbiate pazienza non mi so muovere molto su Ubuntu
<sipemopo92> https://imgur.com/WtjEBoA ecco gparted
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> sul disco da 500 GB, ci stanno due partizioni
<cristian_c> una partizione presumibilmente di ripristino
<sipemopo92> si esatto
<cristian_c> e una più grossa, presumibilmente quella di windows
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: non c'è spazio per altro
<cristian_c> a meno di non ridurre la partizione di windows
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: ma questo devi farlo da windows stesso
<cristian_c> tramite i suoi strumenti specifici
<sipemopo92> allora forse non mi sono spiegato bene
<sipemopo92> io nel mio pc ho due hard disk da 500gb l'uno, nel primo, quello visualizzato da te, dove ho il riprisitino e il sistema op Windows 10, e  l'altro praticamente vuoto
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: molto semplicemente , usa il secondo disco
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: e se posti una schermata di gparted, meglio
<sipemopo92> quando andai ad installare ubunto tramite live usb qualche mese fa quando avevo ancora win8 mi ridusse automaticamente lo spazio del secondo disco
<sipemopo92> ma in fase di installazione mi riconosceva il sistema win8
<sipemopo92> adesso invece non riconoscendomi il sistema quando devo andare a scegliere l'installazione ho solo la possibilit' di formattare tutto o l'opzione altro
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: e se posti una schermata di gparted, meglio
<sipemopo92> http://i.imgur.com/hSLWvGL.png secondo hard disk
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: anche questo disco è pieno
<cristian_c> non c'è spazio
<sipemopo92> si ho capito, ma non era questa la mia domanda, lo so che dovrei deallocare spazio da Windows se volessi procedere con una partizione manuale
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> non c'è moltp altro da dire
<sipemopo92> ma io volevo usare la procedurina bellina che si usa da live, che partizione il disoc in maniera automatica quando riconosce un altro sistema operativo
<cristian_c> le guide ci somo, e ci sono anche le condizioni per non fare danni
<sipemopo92> il mio problema e quello di capire perche non riconosce windows 10
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: e all'atto pratico cosa cambia, nel risultato?
<cristian_c> non so cosa contenga la partizione nel secondo disco
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: in quale disco si trova windows 10?
<sipemopo92> nel primo
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: e quindi non si spiega la tua domanda
<cristian_c> visto che non vuoi installare nel primo disco
<cristian_c> ergo, perde tutto di sensp
<cristian_c> ora, hai un problema reale?
<sipemopo92> questo e il problema https://imgur.com/XBQW28A
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: quell'opzione è relativa al primo disco
<cristian_c> che hai detto che non ti interessa
<sipemopo92> perche non mi esce l'opzione installa a fianco a WIndows?
<sipemopo92> mentre prima con windows 8 mi usciva?
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: ci possono essere tutta una serie di possibili motivazioni
<cristian_c> più o meno dipendenti dal caso specifico
<cristian_c> ma la domanda vera è: che attinenza con quello che vorresti apprestarti a fare?
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: te lo chiedo l'ultima volta: in quale disco vuoi installare ubuntu?
<sipemopo92> o perfetto... quindi adesso cosa dovrei fare per mettere Ubunto in una partizione di 50gb indicativi del secondo disco
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: quell'opzione è relativa al primo disco
<cristian_c> come ho scritto prima
<sipemopo92> e fare in modo che il grub mi riconosca entrambi i sistemi
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: quindi semplicemente, scegli il partizionamento manuale, visto che non ti interessa il disco principale
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: il grub riconosce tutto quello che trova, durante la sua installazioje
<cristian_c> o aggiornamento (sudo update-grub)
<cristian_c> !grub | sipemopo92
<ubot-it> sipemopo92: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<sipemopo92> come procedo per l'installazione manuale?
<sipemopo92> clicco altro
<sipemopo92> e??
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: grub registra i dischi collegati, mentre viene installato, nella sua tabella
<cristian_c> !gparted | sipemopo92
<ubot-it> sipemopo92: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: e in generale, tutta la parte della guida installazione
<cristian_c> !installazione | sipemopo92
<ubot-it> sipemopo92: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: in generale, le riduzioni delle partizioni windows, è meglio farle da windows stesso
<sipemopo92> okkey guardo di fare manualmente
<sipemopo92> comunque e possibile che ubuntu ancora non riconosca win10 dato che [ uscito da poco??
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: possibile
<cristian_c> ma non ho elementi a riguardo per valutare
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: in ogni caso, anche se l'avesse riconosciuto, sarebbe stato inutile, visto che non devi installare sul disco con windows 10
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: poi onestamente, non so se grub veda windows
<cristian_c> mmmm, fammi pensare
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: credo che il tuo timore vero, sia relativo al grub
<cristian_c> non all'installazione in se
<sipemopo92> a entrambe
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: a parte il secondo disco, ho un'idea
<cristian_c> che può risparmiarti il partizionamento del secondo disco
<cristian_c> in modo da poter testare il ric0nosce
<cristian_c> il riconoscimento dei dischi da parte di grub
<sipemopo92> l'altra volta con win 8 mi fu utile il riconoscimento del sistema operativo di win8, perche mi fece selezionare quale disco volevo installare Ubunto e quanto spazio dedicargli
<sipemopo92> tutto velocemente e direttamente da live usb
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: se vuoi, espongo
<cristian_c> !ubunto ! sipemopo92
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sipemopo92> esponi i consigli fanno sempre comodo
<cristian_c> !ubunto | sipemopo92
<ubot-it> sipemopo92: Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: hai un'ulteriore memoria esterna?
<cristian_c> pendrive, ad esempio
<sipemopo92> si ne ho
<cristian_c> una libera, si intende
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: che tagli hai?
<sipemopo92> ho una 16 usb3
<sipemopo92> 16 usb2
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ne bastano anche 8
<cristian_c> tanto è per provare
<sipemopo92> mi stai chiedendo di installare su usb vero
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: usi la solita live usb, invece che installare sul secondo disco, installi sulla usb da 8
<cristian_c> previo partizionamento della usb da 8
<cristian_c> il grub lo installi pure sulla usb da 8
<sipemopo92> come partiziono la penna?
<cristian_c> e vedi se al riavvio, la usb da 8 ti vede tutti i dischi, compreso quello con win 10
<cristian_c> se il test funziona, procedi con l'installazione sul secondo disco
<cristian_c> se hai dubbi
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: la partizioni come partizioneresti un comune hard disk
<cristian_c> magari senza swap
<sipemopo92> non metto spazio per lo swap allora?
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: per un test ti va bene anche un'unica partizione ext4
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: no, credo sia anche deleteria la swap su usb
<sipemopo92> invece su hard disk quanto spazio dovrei mettere per lo swap
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: se hai abbastanza ram, puoi fare a meno della swap
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: la swap è utile per l'ibernazione
<cristian_c> quindi un quantitativo pari alla ram o superiore
<sipemopo92> ne ho 8
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: se vuoi, prova con la usb da 8 gb
<cristian_c> se tutto va come deve andare, installi anche sul secondo disco
<chen6> Buonasera
<chen6> i filmati hevc (codec) mi laggano (fono a risoluzione 1k), ho provato tutte le cose descritte nelle varie guide per i codec e libre 256, mi è venuto il sospetto che la colpa sia della schedo video con dirver troppo vecchi , la  Radeon HD 4350, dite che sia colpa sua?
<cristian_c> 'le varie guide'
<ilovelinux> risoluzione 1k?
<ilovelinux> mai sentita
<cristian_c> 1024
<cristian_c> forse
<cristian_c> perché 1366 non è 1k
<cristian_c> e neanche 1280 lo è
<sipemopo92> salve, ho provato a intallare Ubuntu da live usb a un'altra penna usb, selezionando la voce altro e procedendo a selezionare  la periferica usb esterna con  file  system ext4  e senza partizione per  swap , solo che la procedura rimane bloccata ala creazione del file system ext4 per nella partizione n 1 ecc ecc
<sipemopo92> suggerimenti??
<ilovelinux> sipemopo92, da quanto tempo?
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: posta una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> e anche la schermata d'installazione
<sipemopo92> si lo so rompo ma oramai è due giorni che cerco di usare ubuntu,
<sipemopo92> su quale sito le devo postare gli screen, me lo sono gia dimenticato
<ilovelinux> cristian_c, gli oculus hano risoluzione 1kx1k per ogni occhio
<cristian_c> !image | sipemopo92
<ubot-it> sipemopo92: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sipemopo92> https://imgur.com/iIy6G17 schermata d'installazione
<cristian_c> chen6: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiLiberi
<sipemopo92> https://imgur.com/PZcs1IQ gparted penna usb
<ilovelinux> cristian_c, c'è !formatiliberi
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: la schermata conraddice le tue appena precedenti dichiarazioni
<sipemopo92> è da circa due ore che è fermo a quella schermara e la barra di avanzamento non scorre
<sipemopo92> ti spiego i miei passaggi: penna usb comprata e formatta da windows in fat 32
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: non vedo nessun 'disco' con partizione ext4 nella schermata
<sipemopo92> avvio la live, clicco installa sistema ecc
<sipemopo92> seleziono altro, vado sulla pennetta entro nelle impostazione mette ext4 con journaling, metto anche la spunta su formatta,  e metto   "/"
<sipemopo92> metto anche che il boot loader deve essere installato sulla solita penna
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: era stato specificato all'inizio, che il filesystem del supporto _su_cui_ si effettua l'installazione, dev'essere ext4
<sipemopo92> e do il via...
<cristian_c> o comunque ext, non fat
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: la schermata smentisce ciò
<sipemopo92> si ma me lo dovrebbe formattare in questa fare in ext4 e dopo installare il sistema
<cristian_c> manifestamente
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: formatalla da gparted
<cristian_c> molto semplicemene
<cristian_c> *formattala
<sipemopo92> okkey riprovo, riavrete mie notizie ( oramai suona come quasi una mianccia)
<chen6> per 1k intendevo 1080p
<cristian_c> chen6: oltre alla radeon 43xxx, che pc hai?
<cristian_c> hai letto la guida wiki?
<cristian_c> quella linkata poco prima
<ilovelinux> !FormatiLiberi | chen6
<ubot-it> chen6: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/FormatiLiberi
<sipemopo92> non lo sto a mettere spazio per la swap??
<ilovelinux> sipemopo92, dipende
<ilovelinux> se hai poca ram mettilo, altrimenti puoi anche non metterlo
<sipemopo92> ho 8gb di ram
<sipemopo92> non lo sto a mettere
<chen6> si , ho usato quella per farli andare (prima era schermo nero e solo audio)
<chen6> il problema è che laggano, cioè vanno a scatti
<krabador> sip
<krabador> sipemopo92: se devi installare in USB , lascia perdere la swap
<chen6> ho cercato in giro per la rete qualche discussione, anche sul forum di ubuntu ma per ora nulla :(
<chen6> da mia supposizione possono essere i driver della scheda, o la stessa troppo oberata dalla mole di lavoro richiesta dal nuovo codec
<krabador> chen6: che ubuntu stai usando?
<chen6> 14.04
<chen6> 32bit
<krabador> chen6: quando hai installato?
<chen6> 3 giorni fa
<krabador> chen6: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<chen6> ho scaricato la LTS perchè per definizione più collaudata
<krabador> chen6: uname -r | pastebinit
<sipemopo92> ora sembra procedere con l'installazione, ma tanto so già che con la fortuna che ho il grub non mi vedrà win10 -.-
<chen6> ok fatto
<sipemopo92> (è anche vero che da usb del grub me ne faccio poco )
<chen6> Krabador cosa mi hai fatto fare di bello?
<krabador> chen6: incolla il link
<krabador> del secondo comando
<chen6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12255569/
<chen6> questo?
<krabador> OK
<krabador> chen6: dpkg -l | grep mesa
<krabador> spetta
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep mesa | pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep vdpau | pastebinit
<chen6> nuovo link
<chen6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12255588/
<cristian_c> sipemopo92: come ti ho spiegato prima, quando installi il grub, vengono rilevati i dischi presenti
<cristian_c> e registrati nella configurazione di grub stesso
<krabador> se devi installare in USB , non ti serve
<chen6> Krabador ti sei fatto una idea del mio problama? non vorrei cambiare scheda grafica per nulla se il problama persiste.
<krabador> la scheda, a fini audio/video può andare
<krabador> hai mandato il comando con vdpau?
<chen6> ecco vdpau non so cosa sia
<cristian_c> !info vdpau
<ubot-it> Package vdpau does not exist in vivid
<Mr_Pan> libvdpau
<cristian_c> !info libvdpau
<ubot-it> Package libvdpau does not exist in vivid
<chen6> vdpau è un lettore ? ho usato totem e Vlc se non è un lettore siceramente non so cosa sia :)
<cristian_c> !info mesa-vdpau-drivers
<ubot-it> mesa-vdpau-drivers (source: mesa): Mesa VDPAU video acceleration drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 10.5.2-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 1363 kB, installed size 4411 kB
<skricciolo> sera
<skricciolo> un tool per comprimere png?
<piero> salve a tutti
<piero> devo chiedere alcune info
<piero> c'e' qualcuno?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | piero
<ubot-it> piero: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest65328> scusate
<krabador> piero l'ascolano fiero
<Guest65328> allora ho installato kubuntu veramente bello....peccato che il mio notebook HP6735S monta come scheda vide ati radeon hd3200... quando finisce installazione il pc si vede malissimo
<Guest65328> ho cercato i driver ati per la scheda video ma dopo essere uscito pazzo per installare il pc all'avvio si è bloccato
<krabador> hd3200 funziona solo con gli opne
<Guest65328> sapete per caso quale driver vanno bene per tale scheda video?
<krabador> open
<krabador> che sono quelli che si installano di base
<Carlin0> che kubuntu hai installato ?
<krabador> in ubuntu e tutte le derivate
<Guest65328> kubuntu 14
<krabador> i catalyst si possono installare soltando da hd5xxx in su
<Guest65328> quindi sono costretto a non utilizzare il pc
<Guest65328> devo morire con windows
<Guest65328> uffi
<krabador> Guest65328, no, semplicemente lasci gli open, che vanno bene
<Guest65328> non vanno bene si vede malissimo scuro e righe che passano di continuo
<Guest65328> peccato
<Carlin0> cmq le ati di solito non hanno sti problemi , appunto vanno bene gli open
<krabador> righe che passano di continuo, puo' essere problema hardware
<krabador> come chip che si sta dissaldando
<Carlin0> ma non sarà la scheda che sta andando a escort ?
<krabador> o ram video che sta andando
<Guest65328> nn credo sia problema hardware con windows va benissimo
<krabador> esattamente , ma non dirlo all'utente , che ha sicuramente l'hardware perfetto ,nno permetterti
<krabador> Guest65328, win e linux interpellano l'hardware diversamente , c'è una diversa incidenza nel contestualizzare problemi hardware
<krabador> problematiche di quel tipo non sono sempre tipo lampadina che si fulmina
<Guest65328> ok
<Guest65328> maledetto pc lo vendo su ebay
<krabador> Guest65328, quando hai scaricato / installato kubuntu?
<Guest65328> cmq grazie
<krabador> !chat | Guest65328
<ubot-it> Guest65328: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest65328> scaricato oggi pomeriggio
<Guest65328> installato adesso
<krabador> Guest65328, perchè se la iso di 14.04 era piu' vecchia di un mese, avevi kernel e driver video antecedenti a 15.04,
<Guest65328> che kubuntu devo scaricare?
<krabador> mentre 14.04.3 ha stesso kernel e stesso driver video di 15.04
<krabador> Guest65328, puoi provare a fare una cosa. Hai grub in avvio? (schemata di selezione del sistema operativo, se presenti piu' di uno )
<Guest65328> adesso sto cercando di ristallare kubuntu mi dice NESSUN FILE SYSTEM DI ROOT non è stato definito alcun file system di root
<Guest65328> correggere questo problema dal menu di partizionamento
<Guest65328> come posso superare il problema?
<Guest65328> sono una mazza lo so
<krabador> Guest65328, puoi rispondere per favore?
<krabador> se stai qui per fare come ti pare, puoi accomodarti fuori
<Guest65328> no no scusate
<Guest65328> nn mi trovo nella grub
<krabador> qui si fornisce assistenza, non si sta in balia di quello che fa l'utente per i fatti suoi
<Guest65328> vero
<Guest65328> scusate nn vi disturbo
<krabador> Guest65328, puoi provare, in grub, premendo il tasto "e " in corrispondenza della prima linea, scrivere nomodeset, a fianco alle parole "quiet splash" , premi f10 , vedi come va
<krabador> chiaramente con un sistema operativo che da problemi, che a quanto pare stai già rimuovendo
<Guest65328> lo sto rimuovendo per fare una nuova installazione
<krabador> ok, torna quando hai problemi,buon proseguimento.
<Guest65328> ciao cmq grazie
<akenobis> krabador dove la trovo la dock in xubuntu?
<cristian_c> akenobis: xubuntu ha una dock nella parte inferiore, in stile diciamo 'os x'
<cristian_c> per farsi un'idea
<akenobis> e io ci sono andato nella parte inferiore ma nulla
<cristian_c> akenobis: ci sono impostazioni, per la visibilità della dock
<cristian_c> akenobis: ma se ne può parlare tanquillamente in #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-03
<glpiana> ola
<federico> Dove posso scaricare wubi?
<glpiana> !wubi | federico
<ubot-it> federico: wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<laki> pronto raga?
<laki> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | laki
<ubot-it> laki: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<laki> giusto....
<laki> collego hd esterno ma non riesco traferire nessun file eppure obu.15.4 lo vede
<gigirock> laki, ma il disco e' montato in scrittura ?
<federico> ma wubi non esiste più?
<laki> lo uso sotto  windows
<laki> e li non ho prob
<gigirock> federico, no ufficialmente abbandonato
<gigirock> laki, allora fai mount da riga comandi e vedi come e' montato quel disco..........
<laki> ok provo
<laki> scusate ragà ma dove sta la benedetta riga di commando?
<gigirock> laki ctrl alt t
<laki> porca miseria non ce capisco na mazza incollo qua?
<gigirock> laki, dalla riga comando sudo apt-get install pastebinit poi , mount | pastebinit
<laki> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<laki> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<laki> goldauto@goldauto-ESPRIMO-E5730:~$
<laki> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<laki> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<laki> sono speciale per i casini
<laki> insomma non riesco trasferire file su hd esterno
<laki> ho installato ubunt 15.5 64 bit
<laki> 15.4 (miorreggo)
<laki> qualche consiglio?
<glpiana> laki, nel terminale scrivi: mount                  poi copia tutto l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | laki
<ubot-it> laki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laki> fatto
<glpiana> ...e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laki> già fatto
<glpiana> ...e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina <---- non hai postato nessun indirizzo
<laki> rifaccio
<glpiana> laki, non devi rifare nulla, devi solo copiare qui l'indiirizzo della pagina di pastebin che hai ottenuto dopo aver cliccato su "paste"
<laki> ok sorri
<laki> si vede ora?
<glpiana> laki, mi sa che non hai capito cosa devi fare. sai cosa si intende per "indirizzo di una pagina web"?
<laki> ci sono sulla pagina
<laki> forse non evevo messo il nome
<gigirock> laki, bene se dici anche a noi l'indirizzo della pagina .......
<laki> sono andato li dove mi hai detto :http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<gigirock> laki, hai installato pastebinit ?
<laki> gigirock ? potrei mandarti una mail?
<gigirock> no
<gigirock> laki, dalla riga comando sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<laki> come non detto
<laki> non mi prende la pass
<Carlin0> laki, scrivi la pass e anche se non la vedi dai invio
<gatri12> ciao ho un grosso problema il mio linux ubuntu non rileva il mio hard disk connesso tramite usb come faccio??
<gatri12> aiutatemi!!!!
<dable> ciao ragazzi
<dable> ho un piccolo problema con le cartelle condivise tra ubuntu e windows qualcuno puo darmi un amano?
<ilovelinux> !chiedi | dable
<ubot-it> dable: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ilovelinux> dable, cosa usi?
<dable> ubuntu 15.4 il fatto è che ho creato la cartella condivisa su ubuntu e da windows posso solo leggere senza scrivere se provo a creare qualsiasi file mi dice per proseguire e necessaria lautenticazione ma non mi chiede di inserire nessuna password
<ilovelinux> problema di permessi... mh
<ilovelinux> dable, windows è settato come guest?
<dable> ilovelinux come faccio a vederlo?
<ilovelinux> dable, quando ti sei connesso da windows a Ubuntu ti ha chiesto password?
<dable> no da windows sono andato su risorse di rete ho aperto la cartella che ho creato da ubuntu e niente vedo tutto ma non posso scrivere  la cartella e stata creata con il comando shares-admin
<ilovelinux> non so come funziona ma penso che tu sia loggato come guest
<ersilia> salve, thunderbird si avvia automaticamente ad ogni riavvio del sistema e vorrei non lo facesse. Ho controllato su Sessione di Avvio ma non trovo nulla. Non ci sono estensioni che facciano quel lavoro. Qualcuno sa aiutarmi? Grazie
<gabriele> quoalcuno può aiutarmi
<gabriele> ?
<ilovelinux> !chiedi | gabriele
<ubot-it> gabriele: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gabriele> ubuntu non legge l'hard disk esterno collegato tramite usb
<gabriele> come faccio????
<dable> ilovelinux quindi come posso procedere per abilitare windws alla scrittura?
<ilovelinux> gabriele, apri il terminale, scrivi fdisk -l e premi invio
<ilovelinux> !paste | gabriele
<gabriele> ok
<ubot-it> gabriele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ilovelinux> dable, dammi un'attimo
<gabriele> mi da impossibile aprire permesso ngato
<ilovelinux> gabriele, sudo fdisk -l
<gabriele> poi devo inserire la pasword ?
<ilovelinux> esattamente
<ilovelinux> ma non la vedrai mentre la inserisci
<gabriele> ok
<gabriele> fatto escono tante scritte ora?
<ilovelinux> !paste | gabriele
<ubot-it> gabriele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ilovelinux> copia tutto e incolla li
<gabriele> li dve ?
<gabriele> dove
<ExPBoy> lol
<ilovelinux> dable, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=826159
<ilovelinux> gabriele, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<gabriele> ok
<gabriele> fatto ora?
<ilovelinux> gabriele, copia l'url e mettilo quì
<gabriele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12262270/
<ilovelinux> mh
<ilovelinux> l'hard disk è attaccata vero?
<gabriele> ora si
<ilovelinux> e quando hai dato il comando?
<gabriele> no
<gabriele> lo rifaccio??
<ilovelinux> esatto
<gabriele> ok
<gabriele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12262282/
<ilovelinux> ora dai: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<ilovelinux> se ti da qualche errore dillo
<gabriele> ok
<gabriele> ok fatto esce questo
<gabriele> mount: /dev/sdb1 is already mounted or /mnt busy
<gabriele>        /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /mnt
<ilovelinux> sudo mount | grep "/dev/sdb1"
<gabriele> è arrivasto
<gabriele> ??
<gabriele> arrivato?
<ExPBoy> chi?
<gabriele> asp
<gabriele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12262304/
<gabriele> ecco
<ilovelinux> gabriele, vai in /mnt
<gabriele> ilovelinux
<gabriele>  ci sei??
<gabriele> ok
<ilovelinux> con Nautilus o quello che vuoi
<ilovelinux> dovrebbe essere la tua hard disk
<gabriele> esce questo
<gabriele> rrore di sintassi vicino al token non atteso "in"
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> gabriele, non scrivere in
<gabriele> ok
<ExPBoy> eh ma lo fai apposta o cosa?
<ExPBoy> devi andare nella directory /mnt
<ExPBoy> lo sai fare?
<gabriele> ora esce questo
<gabriele> bash: /mnt: È una directory
<gabriele> come entro nella directory
<gabriele> ??
<ExPBoy> gabriele, sarebbe opportuno tu ti studiassi un pochino i comandi
<ExPBoy> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<ExPBoy> se vuoi
<Carlin0> gabriele, che ubuntu usi ?
<gabriele> ubuntu 15.04
<Carlin0> e allora apri nautilus
<gabriele> come?
<Carlin0> lo trovi in mezzo agli altri programmi
<gabriele> non ce lo
<ilovelinux> gabriele, scrivi nautilus nel terminale
<ilovelinux> è il file manager che usi normalmente
<gabriele> ok aperto
<gabriele> ora ??
<ilovelinux> ora scrivi /mnt nella barra in alto
<gabriele> non esce niente
<ilovelinux> cioè?
<gabriele> esce una schermata bianca
<ilovelinux> l'hard disk è ancora attaccato vero?
<gabriele> si
<gabriele> ma non c'è un app che lo legge ?
<gabriele> vva
<gabriele> va bene risolvo diversamente
<Vincenzo> Salve
<gabriele> grazie lo stesso
<Vincenzo> qualcuno mi puo aiutare ad installare i driver della mia scheda video?
<Vincenzo> ho scaricato i driver dal sito ma non so andare avanti
<Carlin0> Vincenzo, non si da supporto per cose che non provengono dai repo ufficiali
<ilovelinux> Vincenzo, controlla in driver aggiuntivi
<Vincenzo> piccio io da oggi sono passato a linux e ne capisco ben poco di comandi etc
<ilovelinux> Vincenzo, software e aggiornamenti -> driver aggiuntivi
<ilovelinux> dalle impostazioni
<Vincenzo> mi spunatno
<Vincenzo> spuntano varie opzioni per la scheda
<ilovelinux> quali sono?
<Vincenzo> 1)in uso NVIDIA binary driver version 340.76 da nvidia - 340 proprietario , testato
<Vincenzo> 2) in uso nvidia legacy binary  driver version 304.125 da nvidia 304 updates
<Carlin0> e allora sono già installati Vincenzo
<Vincenzo> 3) in uso server X  di x.org driver per display nouveau (quello che era messo?
<Vincenzo> *)
<Vincenzo> 4) in uso nvidia binary driver version 340.76 da nvidia 340 updates
<ilovelinux> ora qual'è selezionato?
<Vincenzo> il terzo
<Carlin0> [13:52:03] <Vincenzo> 1)in uso NVIDIA binary driver version 340.76 da nvidia - 340 proprietario , testato
<Vincenzo> grazie
<Carlin0> in uso , cosa non è chiaro ?
<ilovelinux> ma sono tutti in uso...
<Carlin0> azz....
<Vincenzo> solo il terzo era in uso
<ilovelinux> ah
<ilovelinux> Vincenzo, seleziona il primo e fai applica
<Vincenzo> gia fatto
<Vincenzo> ora
<Vincenzo> per wine
<Vincenzo> nello store
<Vincenzo> è il q4 wine
<Vincenzo> se non erro
<Carlin0> dopo devi riavviare Vincenzo
<Vincenzo> certo
<ilovelinux> Carlin0, questo va in #ubuntu-it-chat?
<Carlin0> !enter | Vincenzo
<ubot-it> Vincenzo: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Vincenzo> OK
<Vincenzo> è questo wine ? Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package)
<Carlin0> !info wine
<ubot-it> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu8 (vivid), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<Carlin0> questo è wine
<Vincenzo> ok perfetto
<Carlin0> ma sappi che non tutto gira eh
<Vincenzo> si questo lo so
<Carlin0> Vincenzo, se googli troverai un sito dove sono elencate le app che girano , ora non ricordo il link
<Vincenzo> gia l ho visto
<Vincenzo> io in precedenza l ho usato linux perchè io faccio l industriale e il mio ex prof era un linuxiano
<Vincenzo> per questo ho deciso di reinstallarlo anche perchè mi servira per quest anno perchè faro programmazione in C e sperando anche in C++
<ilovelinux> comunque cerca sempre alternative per linux invece di usare Wine
<ilovelinux> è lento e brutto
<Vincenzo> vabbe
<ilovelinux> E comunque C > C++
<Vincenzo> wine mi serve soltanto per far girare qualche gioco che mi piace
<ilovelinux> ah, bene
<ilovelinux> Vincenzo, cerca anche PlayOnLinux, potrebbe esserti utile
<Vincenzo> XDF
<Vincenzo> Grazie
<Vincenzo> ah un altra domanda
<Vincenzo> ho visto sul tubo (youtube) persone con ubuntu che avevano le temperature degli hardware sul deskopt
<Vincenzo> senza alcun programma
<ilovelinux> Usano Conky
<ilovelinux> ma è abbastanza complicato da configurare per chi è all'inizio
<Vincenzo> ok mi documentero
<ilovelinux> però è divertente, dovresti provarlo
<Carlin0> è un programma vincenzo
<ilovelinux> altrimenti prendi qualcosa di già fatto e via
<Carlin0> passa in chat
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Vincenzo> !chat
<ilovelinux> gh
<ilovelinux> /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ilovelinux> scrivi questo ^
<Vincenzo> gia fatto
<Vincenzo> per aprire conky che devo fare?
<ilovelinux> scrivi conky nel terminale
<Vincenzo> TNX
<ilovelinux> terminale > cmd
<ilovelinux> ovviamente
<Vincenzo> questa la sapevo
<Vincenzo> io riavvio a dopo
<veluxer> Salve !
<veluxer> Mi potreste aiutare a disinstallare dei programmi installati con wine
<veluxer> e se poi mi potete consigliare un alternativa valida a wine
<veluxer> cè qualcuno?
<gigirock> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<kristian_on_linu> hello
<gigirock> veluxer, per togliere i programmi con wine devi usare l'unistaller windows... la migliore alternativa a wine e' windows
<BACCA> Salve!
<BACCA> Qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | BACCA
<ubot-it> BACCA: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<BACCA> !qualcuno
<BACCA> Help!!
<Daniela85> Buongiorno, devo installare lubuntu sul mio netbook. Ho passato il file su chiavetta con unetbootin, ma all' avvio non mi parte la  chiavetta usb. Forse sbaglio a impostare le priorità sul boot? Come prima scelta devo impostare usb key che voi sappiate?
<enzotib> Daniela85: no hard disk usb
<Daniela85> grazie gentilissimo! ora riprovo
<michele993> ciao ragazzi
<ilovelinux> ciao michele993
<michele993> come faccio a far rilevare al grub un eventuale nuovo os?
<ilovelinux> da terminale: sudo grub-update
<ilovelinux> dopo aver installato il nuovo os ovviamente
<krabador> michele993, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> michele993, dpkg -l | grep os-prober | pastebinit
<michele993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12265561/
<michele993> per visualizzare le voci presenti nel grub?
<michele993> /boot/grub/grub.cfg è il file dove modifico la posizione del cursore?
<ilovelinux> si
<ilovelinux> mi sembra di si
<ilovelinux> o forse era /etc/default/grub
<michele993> mi sa che è etc/default/grub
<michele993> come visualizzo il grub da terminale?
<ilovelinux> cioè?
<michele993> mi ricordo che c'era un comando per visualizzare il grub
<michele993> vabbè riavvio
<krabador> michele993, allora in presenza di os-prober, quando installi grub, è lui che si occupa di rilevare sistemi operativi
<michele993> p.s. non mi aggiorna il grub
<michele993> dando sudo grub-update
<krabador> all'installazione di ubuntu, grub viene installato in modo da usare os-prober, quindi da rilevare tutti i sistemi nelle periferiche connesse
<krabador> michele993, semlicemente sudo update-grub
<krabador> il contrario.
<michele993> ah lol
<michele993> torno subito riavvio un'attimo
<michele993> tt ok :)
<michele993> adesso vorrei sapere come elimino delle voci (per me inutili) dal grub, qualcuno sa come fare?
<krabador> sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<krabador> fai quello che ti pare, a tuo rischio e pericolo , salvi
<krabador> sudo update-grub , sebbene se ci sono sistemi di cui non vuoi la voce , la voce verrà ricreata
<michele993> ti dico ho un paio di voci memtest (dovrebbe essere qualche programmino per testare la ram, e poi una voce riguardante opzioni avanzate di ubuntu
<krabador> michele993, tienitele care le opzioni avanzate di ubunut
<michele993> servono a ripristinare una vecchia versione di ubuntu lo so
<krabador> che quando succede qualcosa con l'ultimo kernel , tramite esse
<krabador> puoi ancora operare
<krabador> michele993, puoi disinstallare a mano tutti i precedenti kernel tranne l'ultimo ed il penultimo
<krabador> in modo da avere meno voci in opzioni avanzate
<michele993> io non ho mai usato queste voci
<michele993> anche perche uso una lts
<michele993> quindi non credo che mi combineranno qualche casino con gli aggiornamenti
<michele993> non so se sto dicendo sciocchezze
<michele993> xD
<krabador> michele993, sicura è solo la morte.
<michele993> HAHAHA
<krabador> michele993, cerca di non metterti a toccare cose che sono impostate a favore della sicurezza dell'utente.
<michele993> no...però si tratta solo di eliminare la voce che permette di ripristinare il sistema
<michele993> tra l'altro se per puro caso accadesse
<michele993> posso usare il cd live e ripristinare i file di sistema no?
<krabador> la procedura di ripristino fondamentalmente è un'installazione sulla stessa root senza formattazione
<krabador> !grub | michele993
<michele993> ecco
<ubot-it> michele993: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> buona lettura
<michele993> grazie
<michele993> come faccio a sapere velocemente i nomi dei vecchi kernel? devo scriverli nel comando sudo apt-get remove linux-image-.......-generic
<fabio_cc> michele993,  puoi premere il tasto tab dopo aver digitato sudo apt-get remove linux-image-
<fabio_cc> michele993, te li elenca tutti, ovviamente compreso quello in uso
<michele993> lol
<michele993> grazie
<michele993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12266081/
<michele993> le vecchie dovrebbero essere quelle con la scritta extra
<michele993> giusto?
<fabio_cc> michele993, no
<fabio_cc> michele993, puoi controllare quello che stai usando attualmente con il comando: uname -r
<fabio_cc> e dovrebbe anche essere quello con il numero di versione più elevato
<michele993> già
<fabio_cc> michele993, gli altri, se non ti interessano, puoi toglierli
<michele993> si ma non penso che sparirà la voce opzioni avanzate nel grub
<michele993> praticamente tutti i vecchi kernel mi appaiono in quella voce "opzioni avanzate di ubuntu"
<enzotib>  michele993 in genere un sudo apt-get autoremove ne toglie la maggior parte
<michele993> provo
<michele993> riavvio ho eliminato tutti e 2 kernel vecchi
<michele993> c'è ancora la voce... se la apro mi escono i due kernel in uso :(
<fabio_cc> michele993, ogni kernel ha due voci, una è per il recovery mode, quindi se ne hai solo due dovresti avere un solo kernel installato
<michele993> mi trovo con quello che dici
<fabio_cc> michele993, tu vuoi che il menu di grub non compaia?
<michele993> no voglio che non appaia la seconda voce ti elenco le voci che mi appaiono: 1)ubuntu 2) opzioni avanzate di ubuntu 3)windows 7 (loader)
<michele993> entrando nella seconda voce mi appaiono i due kernel...quello che uso e il recovery
<fabio_cc> michele993, non capisco perché vuoi che non compaia
<fabio_cc> michele993, se non compare, non hai la possibilità di avviare il sistema in recovery mode
<michele993> non entro mai in recovery mode
<michele993> tra l'altro non lo uso solo io e spesso queste voci in più confondono l'utente neofita xD
<fabio_cc> michele993, forse se decommenti la riga #GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true" in /etc/default/grub può darsi che quella voce scompaia
<michele993> già fatto
<fabio_cc> michele993, ed è scomparsa la voce per il recovery mode?
<michele993> praticamente si disattiva il salvataggio dei vecchi kernel se ho capito bene
<michele993> no c'è sempre
<enzotib> michele993: ma è in un sottomenu, che confusione può creare?
<michele993> raga la mia richiesta è semplice
<michele993> se si può fare è bene
<michele993> altrimenti lasciamo perdere
<fabio_cc> michele993, hai dato sudo update-grub dopo che hai decommentato la riga?
<michele993> si
<michele993> scusa mi sono confuso con l'altra voce
<michele993> questa GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true
<fabio_cc> michele993, questa dovevi lasciarla com'era
<michele993> quindi ci metto di nuovo #
<fabio_cc> michele993, no
<fabio_cc> michele993, togliendo il # dovevano sparire le voci relative al recovery mode
<michele993> ok adesso ho tolto il # alla riga che mi hai detto tu
<fabio_cc> michele993, scusa, riordiniamo le idee:
<michele993> aggiorno il grub e riavvio?
<fabio_cc> michele993, GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true   rimettila com'era in origine
<fabio_cc> michele993, #GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true" invece togli il #
<fabio_cc> michele993, poi sudo update-grub
<michele993> fatto
<michele993> riavvio?
<fabio_cc> michele993, si
<michele993> uguale
<oceano44> salve
<fabio_cc> michele993, è rimasta la voce relativa al recovery?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | oceano44
<ubot-it> oceano44: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<oceano44> ho un problema con il volume delle casse
<michele993> non ho visto
<michele993> però vedo le solite 3 voci
<oceano44> si sente pochissimo
<oceano44> poete aiutarm?
<michele993> 1)ubuntu 2)opzioni avanzate di ubuntu 3) windows 7 (loader)
<michele993> non ho aperto la 2
<michele993> la vorrei eliminare
<fabio_cc> michele993, speravo che non essendoci più la voce di recovery non avrebbe più mostrato quella delle opzioni avanzate
<fabio_cc> michele993, si ho capito, ma a questo punto non saprei
<michele993> capito...
<enzotib> leggo di un GRUB_DISABLE_SUBMENU=y
<oceano44> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<fabio_cc> oceano44, digita alsamixer nel terminale e alza tutti i volumi al massimo
<enzotib> da associare all'altro disable
<michele993> ciao enzotib
<enzotib> ciao
<michele993> non trovo nessuna voce "submenu
<michele993> in etc/default/grub
<enzotib> michele993: devi aggiungere tu quella riga
<enzotib> e lasciare la modifica di prima
<michele993> ok
<michele993> la metto come ultima riga
<michele993> aggiorno il grub e riavvio?
<enzotib> michele993: sì
<michele993> ok
<enzotib> prevedo ancora modifiche per togliere l'avvio tramite upstart
<michele993> enzotib sei un grande
<enzotib> bene
<michele993> senti ti posso chiedere un'altra cosa?
<enzotib> spera di non avere mai bisogno del recovery
<enzotib> chiedi pure
<michele993> riguarda sempre il grub
<michele993> ma c'è di mezzo windows
<enzotib> sentiamo
<michele993> praticamente ho installato windows 10 su un'altra partizione
<michele993> solo che non mi appare nel grub
<enzotib> ma ubuntu e l'altro windows usano uefi?
<michele993> perché mi ha creato un'altra spece di grub... mi spiego meglio...
<michele993> se accedo alla voce windows 7 (loader) dal grub
<michele993> mi si apre il grub di windows 10 che mi chiede di avviare windows 7 o windows 10
<michele993> xD io volevo un solo grub quello di linux...
<enzotib> su questo non ti so aiutare
<michele993> ok
<michele993> non fa niente
<michele993> grazie lo stesso
<oll07> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<giovimonto> Ciao a tutti :D
<krabador> !ciao | giovimonto
<ubot-it> giovimonto: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<giovimonto> Una domanda veloce: Che differenza c'è tra la versione 14.04.3 e la 15.10?
<Carlin0> la 15.10 deve ancora uscire
<giovimonto> 15.04* scusate
<Carlin0> giovimonto, la 15.04 è + aggiornata
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-04
<cereale71> Ciao a tutti, avrei da porre qualche domanda sulla post installazione di ubuntu server 14.04.3 se qualcuno è cosi gentila da potermi dare  delle dritte  ....
<akis24> !chiedi | cereale71
<ubot-it> cereale71: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cereale71> la scheda di rete non la vede come eth0 ma come p2p1 va bene lo stesso?
<cereale71> GRAZIE UBOT-IT
<akis24> cereale71 funziona la scheda di rete ?
<cereale71> si
<akis24> cereale71 perfetto allora non è un problema
<cereale71> grazie mille
<akis24> di nulla
<cereale71> poi phpmyadmin mi da errore su mcrypt e non riesco a risolverlo, ho letto in giro ma nulla, mcrypt è installato ed è già alla versione più recente
<akis24> cereale71 che versione di ubuntu hai installato ?
<cereale71> 14.04.3
<akis24> cereale71 prova a vedere qui se ti è utile  http://askubuntu.com/questions/450825/ubuntu-14-04-phpmyadmin-cant-find-mcrypt-extension
<cereale71> provo...
<akis24> cereale71 sembra che tu debba aggiungere una riga se ho capito bene ...   The solution: add the following line to the /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini file:
<akis24> extension=mcrypt.so
<cereale71> ah... faccio subito
<akis24> cereale71 sara' bene che riavvii il pc dopo la modifica
<cereale71> fatto, riavviato apache e tutto è andato ok!! :)
<akis24> bene
<cereale71> un ultima cosa, quando avvia apache mi da queto errore :
<cereale71> ah00558 apache2 could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name
<cereale71> using 127.0.0.1
<akis24> cereale71 qui credo sia la soluzione  http://askubuntu.com/questions/329323/problem-with-restarting-apache2    si tratta di aggiungere al solito qualcosa
<akis24> by adding the following line into your /etc/apache2/apache2.conf file:
<akis24> ServerName localhost
<glpiana> ola
<cereale71> ok provo..
<cereale71> Scusa ma non riesco a capire, sono un po tonto..... come ServerName cosa devo mettere? e come localhost? :(
<akis24> cereale71 ti basta aggiungere  ... e salvare    ServerName localhost
<cereale71> già fatto ma mi da l'errore ugualmente... :(
<akis24> cereale71  vediamo cerco di rileggere bene ..
<cereale71> ok
<akis24> cereale71 intanto rimetti come era prima il file modificato .. " togli quanto aggiunto ora "
<cereale71> oks
<cereale71> fatto
<akis24> cereale71 ovvio da terminale   sudo gedit /etc/apache2/httpd.conf  ti si apre un file vuoto ?
<cereale71> si :(
<akis24> cereale71 aggiungi   ServerName localhost    poi salva e riavvia e vedi se funziona
<cereale71> da errore lo stesso..
<cereale71> bho
<akis24> scusa.. ho un cliente
<akis24> cereale71 riporta il file modificato come prima .. " vuoto " e prova le varie opzioni indicate qui   http://askubuntu.com/questions/256013/could-not-reliably-determine-the-servers-fully-qualified-domain-name
<cereale71> ok
<cereale71> ok risolto, ho aggiunto ServerName localhost in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<cereale71> Grazie di tutto akis24, molto gentile...
<akis24> bene  di nulla
<cereale71> una domandina, come monitoraggio del server web  cosa è meglio usare ?
<cereale71> o è soggettiva...
<akis24> cereale71 soggettiva ..
<cereale71> ok, grazie... :)
<akis24> prego
<cecchini> buon giorno
<devuser> salve scusate se uso il chan per una mia smemoratezza..... come si chiama il tool di configurazione per cambiare impostazione del dekstop
<devuser> simile a Registry di windows
<devuser> prima era di default su gnome ora si deve installare
<devuser> df config toot
<glpiana> devuser, ti riferisci a dconf?
<devuser> forse si
<devuser> ho cambiato qualche impostazione tempo fa
<glpiana> devuser, puoi provare dconf-editor
<devuser> si grazie
<devuser> ho il dell xps 2015
<devuser> QHD inutile
<diamorf> ciao a tutti amici
<diamorf> a chi gentilmente posso fare una domanda?
<diamorf> intanto la faccio
<diamorf> poi se qualcuno risponde, tante grazie
<akis24> !chiedi | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<diamorf> ok grazie
<diamorf> ho installato ubuntu su una partizione, credo che non sia indispensabile saperlo. Insomma mi compare in alto a destra vicino al volume il simbolo del divieto, dicendomi che si è verificato un errore.
<diamorf> infatti non riesco ad aprire i programmi, che si chiudono da soli
<diamorf> ubuntu software center si apre e chiude
<akis24> diamorf installato che versione ?  posta uno screen se puoi
<akis24> !image | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> diamorf, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebint | diamorf
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pastebint'
<diamorf> anche altri, alucni si aprono e chiudono, altri si aprono dicendomi che ci sono errori, facendomi scegliere se rilanciare o ciudere.
<akis24> diamorf apri il terminale e dai sudo apt-get update e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !pastebin | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<diamorf> ho fatto sudo apt-get update, mi dice come sempre: L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<diamorf> L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<diamorf> L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<diamorf> L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<diamorf> eccomi, scusate, il cane che vuole uscire la gatta che vuole mangiare, un pò un casino, comunque ho fatto sudo apt-get update e mi ha detto: L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<diamorf> non capito perchè sono uscito dalla chat
<krabador> diamorf, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> dopo di che
<krabador> NON
<krabador> incolli qui
<krabador> ma fai il pastebin del contenuto , seguendo questo
<krabador> !pastebinit | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<diamorf> eccomi, scusate, il cane che vuole uscire la gatta che vuole mangiare, un pò un casino, comunque ho fatto sudo apt-get update e mi ha detto: L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<diamorf> il problema che ubuntu software center si apre e chiude velocemente
<diamorf> ho fatto sudo apt-get upgrade, mi ha detto: l'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto
<krabador> diamorf, allora
<krabador> devi
<krabador> fare
<krabador> un pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> se è un problema, torna quanto hai tempo
<krabador> cosi' eviti di dire in un canale con il log, in cui non sei obbligato a stare cose come "il cane che vuole uscire la gatta che vuole mangiare"
<diamorf> ubuntu ha riscontrato un'errore interno, in contiuazione lo fa
<krabador> e non riesci a fare il pastebin del comando che ti è stato chiesto?
<diamorf> sono andato qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/, scrivo quello che devo, metto il mio nick poi
<krabador> !pastebin | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12271887/
<diamorf> dovebbe essere cosi
<diamorf> era una prova
<diamorf> ok, grazie
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12271928/
<diamorf> la chat a volte si chiude da sola
<glpiana> diamorf, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<glpiana> diamorf, poi ridai sudo apt-get update
<diamorf> vado
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12271948/             qualcosa credo sia cambiato
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<diamorf> ciao amici scusate
<diamorf> si era completamente bloccato il pc, ora sto con l'altro
<diamorf> comunque spero che qualcosa si sia risolto
<diamorf> perchè è sparito il simbolo del divieto su a dx e sono riuscito ad aprire il software center
<diamorf> poi vedremo
<diamorf> siccome devo andare via
<diamorf> per adesso VI RINGRAZIO TANTISSIMO, mi farò sentire al più presto, GRAZIE
<krabador> diamorf, non esagerare con gli arrosticini
<diamorf> in che senso?
<krabador> troppi fanno male
<diamorf> ok krabador bel nick
<diamorf> ciao a tutti a presto
<Mr_Pan> buongiorno da circa 1 settimana quando il mio lenovo t400 con ubuntu 15.04 va in stand-by spesso non ritorna allo stato operativo. Lo schermo rimane nero e sono costretto a riavviarlo, altre volta compare il login di Light Manager di cui non conosco la password. Idee in proposito ?
<Mr_Pan> ciao krabador
<Guest41595> ciao :)  ho bisogno di una mano: ho una live linux su cd, ho cercato un po' ma non ho capito come avviarla e farla andare
<Guest41595> su win 8.1, portatile lenovo e bios uefi
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Guest41595> grazie, provo a capire il tutto
<smosi> ciao vi posso fare una domanda
<smosi> ?
<enzotib> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<smosi> ho un vecchio pentium 4 con  750mb di ram 2400mhz e 40 gb hd che programma mi consigliate?grazie
<gigirock> puppy linux, ma cmq avrai grossi limiti sui multimedia
<smosi> cioè?
<krabador> smosi, praticamente non ci leggi nulla tranne che gli mp3 e pochi avi
<smosi> ok
<smosi> ma quindi mejo linux?
<krabador> sempre di linux si tratta
<krabador> ma è la macchina ad essere decisamente anziana, per permetterti di avere una fruzione contemporanea
<krabador> smosi, in questo computer, funziona il lettore cd?
<smosi> si
<smosi> c'è pure l'usb
<smosi> però non so se và in boot
<krabador> !iso | smosi
<ubot-it> smosi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> smosi, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/lubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> scarica questa , fa il cd, prova a mandarlo in boot.
<smosi> ok grazie per il vostro tempo che dio vi benedica
<krabador> di niente, buon proseguimento
<gigirock> Dio maiuscolo puo' benedirci
<smosi> giusto DIO vi benedica
<gianluca> ciaoo
<gianluca> cè nessuno
<diamorf> ciao amici, ho ancora bisogno di voi
<diamorf> Non è consentito eseguire questa azione   Permessi non sufficienti per eseguire questa azione.
<ilovelinux> che programma è?
<diamorf> questo mi dice quando cerco di installare qualcosa
<ilovelinux> hai messo la password?
<diamorf> certo
<cristian_c> diamorf: cosa vorresti installare?
<diamorf> nel software center mi dice così
<diamorf> org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.83'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<diamorf> questo dice nei dettagli
<cristian_c> diamorf: cosa vorresti installare?
<diamorf> qualsiasi cosa tipo win zip o wifi radar mi da questo problema
<diamorf> infatti la pss non me la chiesta
<cristian_c> diamorf: winzjp?
<diamorf> si
<cristian_c> !info winzip
<ubot-it> Package winzip does not exist in vivid
<cristian_c> non esiste
<diamorf> 7zip volevo dire
<cristian_c> nei repo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> diamorf: chiudi il software center
<cristian_c> diamorf: apri un terminale
<diamorf> chiuso
<diamorf> fatto
<cristian_c> diamorf: e digita: sudo apt-get install p7zip
<cristian_c> !paste | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MarcoRL> Ciao posso scaricare Skype con Lubuntu 15.04? ed è gratis o in abbonamento? Grazie
<cristian_c> MarcoRL: abbonamento?
<cristian_c> è la prima volta che leggo una cosa del genere...
<cristian_c> !info skype
<ubot-it> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (vivid), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<MarcoRL> Grazie
<Lucavr> ciao, sapete dirmi se si può cambiare la pasword della criptografia all'avvio?
<cristian_c> Lucavr: come ti ho detto nell'altro canale, se conosci la password, dovresti poterlo fare
<Lucavr> ah ok sno ugualli XD
<cristian_c> Lucavr: ?
<Lucavr> le chat
<Raspberry> salve sto usando un raspberry ed ho un problema in linux raspbian, non riesco a vedere i video su youtube... come faccio??
<cristian_c> Raspberry: cosa ti ha portato nel canale dedicato a ubuntu?
<Raspberry> è l'estrema soluzione non ci sono riuscito a rattoppare il problema da solo... i comandi su raspbian sono gli stessi di ubuntu, magari potreste aiutarmi
<cristian_c> Raspberry: sì, ma perché ubuntu (che tra l'altro non c'entra niente)?
<Raspberry> appunto dico, i comandi che il terminal legge sono uguali ad ubuntu
<cristian_c> Raspberry: al massimo , domanda in #debian-it
<Raspberry> ah perfetto vado la
<cristian_c> lì potrebbero indirizzarti meglio
<Raspberry> grazie mille cristian :)
<PeppeFila98> Ciao a tutti mi potreste dire dove posso trovare i driver del wi fi (Intel(r) Centrino(r) N-130) ho trovato tutti i driver quelli nvidia ecc ecc solo questo non riesco
<PeppeFila98> un'aiuto per favore
<cristian_c> PeppeFila98: i driver intel sono inclusi nel kernel
<cristian_c> non devi cercarli
<PeppeFila98> quindi scusa
<PeppeFila98> io installo ubuntu 15.0.x e ho gia il wi fi ?
<PeppeFila98> scusa ma è la mia prima formattazione con questo SO  e non so molto :)
<cristian_c> PeppeFila98: puoi anche provarlo in live
<cristian_c> prima di installarlo
<PeppeFila98> e come si fa?
<cristian_c> PeppeFila98: crei il supporto live/installer
<cristian_c> !iso | PeppeFila98
<ubot-it> PeppeFila98: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<PeppeFila98> ok grazie provo e vi dico :)
<cristian_c> PeppeFila98: ovviamente, dovrai scaricare il file .iso da masterizzare poi
<PeppeFila98> comunque ubuntu è veloce come versione?
<cristian_c> PeppeFila98: una volta masterizzato, dovrai eseguire il boot da dvd
<cristian_c> e scegliere 'prova ubuntu' dal menù
<cristian_c> PeppeFila98: la tua domanda ha risposte variabili
<cristian_c> dipende dall'hardware a disposizione
<PeppeFila98> vuoi che ti do i dati?
<PeppeFila98> allora 4gb ram 1gb di ram dedicata 596gb di hd
<PeppeFila98> quad core
<PeppeFila98> intel i5 2400m non sbloccato
<PeppeFila98> 2410M*
<cristian_c> PeppeFila98: allora. vai tranquillo
<cristian_c> dovrebbe gestirlo bene
<cristian_c> sebbene, potresti eventualmente riscontrare noie con la scheda grafica
<PeppeFila98> Se va bene con i driver mi sa che lo installo anche nel mio vecchio pc con windows faster :)
<cristian_c> ma in genere non accade
<cristian_c> PeppeFila98: sui vecchi pc, ubuntu non va bene
<PeppeFila98> sto scaricando il driver di nvidia
<PeppeFila98> ma tu cosa intendi per "noie"
<PeppeFila98> Va bene... Ma piu o meno le applicazioni che ci sono su WindowsOS ci sono anche su Linux=
<PeppeFila98> ?*
<cristian_c> PeppeFila98: i driver per la scheda grafica sono pure integrati nel kernel, ma dovresti  trovare i driver proprietari nvidianei repository di ubuntu, pronti da installare
<cristian_c> PeppeFila98: beh, ubuntu non è windows
<PeppeFila98> Lo so ma come velocità a come ho visto e molto migliore o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> probabilmente alcune applicazioni note sono multipiattaforma
<cristian_c> altre hanno applicazioni corrispettive (che hanno le stesse cose) native
<cristian_c> e altre per cui non troverai alternativa su ubuntu
<cristian_c> PeppeFila98: come ho detto prima, è una risposta variabile, in base all'hardware a disposizione
<cristian_c> *che hanno le stesse funzioni
<PeppeFila98> Tu come ti trovi su ubuntu
<cristian_c> è una questione soggettiva
<cristian_c> PeppeFila98: provalo in live, e fatti la tua personale idea
<PeppeFila98> Va bene grazie mille gentilissimo :)
<cristian_c> PeppeFila98: se ci sono problemi, nel boot, siamo qua
<PeppeFila98> ^
<PeppeFila98> ?*
<PeppeFila98> è andata via la connessione e non ho visto se hai risposto
<cristian_c> PeppeFila98: se ci sono problemi, nel boot, siamo qua
<cristian_c> non ho detto aòtro
<cristian_c> altro
<PeppeFila98> Ah scusa un'altra domanda ^_^" Posso usare la versione "live" con una pennetta
<mardel88> ciao. Come faccio a togliere gli spazi della barra laterale?
<cristian_c> mardel88: gli spazi?
<mardel88> ho  risolto digitando unity --reset-icons sul terminale...ho ripristinato il launcher
<mardel88> grazie di aver risposto
<mardel88> ciao. Mi sono accorto che mi è scomparsa la scritta ubuntu all'avvio. Come ripristinarla?
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-05
<pipizziri71> cosa devo fare per postare una problematica da risolvere...scusate..
<akis24> !chiedi | pipizziri71
<ubot-it> pipizziri71: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pipizziri71> ho lubuntu 14.04 e riscontro un problema nel masterizzare e non riesco a leggere i dvd..le ho tentate tutte, anche se sono un neofita del mondo linux...
<akis24> pipizziri71: hai aggiornato il sistema ?
<pipizziri71> si sono passato da lubuntu 12.04 alla versione 14.04..
<pipizziri71> all' inizio andava tutto bene
<pipizziri71> poi mi scrive all' avvvio di lubuntu premi s per saltare o m per montare /etc/fstab/
<Carlin0> hai fatto avanzamento di versione o hai reinstallato ?
<pipizziri71> avanzamento di versione
<akis24> pipizziri71: di solito è consigliabile reinstallare da zero comunque
<Carlin0> eh infatti può darsi che non sia andato a buon fine
<akis24> pipizziri71: apri il terminale e dai    sudo apt-get update    e metti il risultato su pastebin
<akis24> !pastebin | pipizziri71
<ubot-it> pipizziri71: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pipizziri71> si lo so, ma tutto all' inizio funzionava alla perfeione fino a quando ho installato puppy linux in dual boot versione live cd
<pipizziri71> ok grazie ...
<akis24> pipizziri71: centra nulla che hai installato la puppy comunque il problema non è quello ti abbiamo chiesto di darci qualcosa per vedere ma sembra non ti interessi ..
<ExPBoy> :)
<pipizziri71> no m' interessa, eccome se m' interessa
<akis24> pipizziri71: se ci fai vedere .... apri il terminale e dai    sudo apt-get update    e metti il risultato su pastebin
<pipizziri71> sto diventando matto a risolvere questo problema...e che non sono pratico dei forum
<akis24> pipizziri71: basta leggere quanto scritto .. non ti chiediamo nulla di che
<pipizziri71> ok
<ExPBoy> eh ok ma non mostri  nulla
<pipizziri71> l' ho messo su pastebin
<ExPBoy> si ma devi mettere url qui altrimenti non lo possiamo vedere
<villasimius> buongiorno, avrei una domanda porre in merito a Ubunto 12 montato ieri sul mio pc che non è in inlese,c'è qualcuno che puo darmi una mano?
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> pipizziri71: postaci il link della pagina che si è aperta con il risultato  ..dovremmo vedere anche noi
<villasimius> chiedo scusa; è in inglese
<ExPBoy> villasimius, si ma a parte la lingua che cosa chiedi?
<villasimius> parte in inglese
<pipizziri71> Paste from pipizziri71 at Sat, 5 Sep 2015 08:27:30 +0000
<pipizziri71> Download as text
<pipizziri71>   1
<pipizziri71>   2
<pipizziri71>   3
<pipizziri71>   4
<akis24> villasimius: sei da live ?
<ExPBoy> :(
<villasimius> ourtroppo ho fatto l'installazione da cd e non avevo la connessione internet attiva
<ExPBoy> ubuntu 12?
<villasimius> esiste un pacchetto per scaricare l'italiano?
<villasimius> si
<villasimius> dove lo posso scaricare ?
<akis24> villasimius: sul menu delle impostazioni http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano
<Carlin0> villasimius, 12.04 o 12.10 ?
<villasimius> ora vedo
<villasimius> dove lo posso vedere?
<Lucrezia> Ho installato qualche mese fa ubuntu sul mio pc ma fin dall'inizio non riesco a connettermi a internet come posso risolvere il problema?
<villasimius> 12.10
<akis24> villasimius: la 12.10 non ha piu' supporto da un bel pezzo installa qualcosa di nuovo
<akis24> Lucrezia: da cavo funziona ?
<Lucrezia> no
<villasimius> il mio portatile non è recentissimo per cui mi hanno consigliato questa versione.
<villasimius> quale versione mi consiglieresti?
<ExPBoy> lubuntu
<akis24> villasimius: al limite metti la 12.04 altri due anni di supporto avrai
<villasimius> ha le stesse caratteristiche?
<akis24> villasimius: si si è anche una versione LTS   a lungo supporto
<villasimius> devo disinstallare la 12.10 oppure si sovrascrive?
<pipizziri71> dopo paste cosa devo fare ?
<akis24> villasimius: quando installi basta mettere la spunta per formattare la partizione che usi al momento e vai sicuro
<akis24> pipizziri71: si è aperta la pagina col risultato ?
<villasimius> scusami, non ho capito.
<pipizziri71> ho incollato la pagina con il risultato e si si e' aperta
<akis24> villasimius: immagino installi e sovrascrivi la vecchia distro giusto ?
<akis24> pipizziri71: devi copiarci qui in canale indirizzo posto nella parte superiore del browser e lo incolli qui
<villasimius> dovrebbe essere cosi credo
<villasimius> è pesante da scaricare da internet con una connessione router thetering?
<pipizziri71> http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/ cosi
<pipizziri71> ?
<ExPBoy> naaaaa
<ExPBoy> pietroalbini, prendi in giro?
<akis24> pipizziri71: si ma dacci quello della pagina con il risultato
<ExPBoy> no scusa pipizziri71
<ExPBoy> scusami pietroalbini
<pipizziri71> come vado su pastebin
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> pipizziri71, cosa non capisci di quello scritto da ubot-it ?
<pipizziri71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12280554/
<pipizziri71> spero di avere fatto bene questa volta.. :)
<akis24> ole'
<pipizziri71> portate pazienza...l' inesperienza :)
<villasimius> grazie comunque per l'aiuto
<pipizziri71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12280554/
<ExPBoy> pipizziri71, ora porta tu pazienza si deve leggere :)
<cristian_c> pipizziri71: qui non  si supporta l'utilizzo di ppa, tranne alcune eccezioni
<pipizziri71> ok
<pipizziri71> come si puo' ovviare a questo problema ?
<Carlin0> pipizziri71, hai fatto avanzamento di versione senza disabilitare i ppa e questo ha creato il danno
<pipizziri71> confermo
<pipizziri71> non riesco neanche ad avanzare di versione
<ExPBoy> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Carlin0> pipizziri71, salva i dati e reinstalla da zero
<cristian_c> pipizziri71: hai fatto avanzamento a 15.04?
<Carlin0> no da 12.04 a 14.04
<pipizziri71> a 14.10 ci ho tentato ma mi dice che non ci sono aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> pipizziri71, ormai il SO è compromesso
<Carlin0> salva i dati e reinstalla da zero
<pipizziri71> me ne sono accorto ho tentato di tutto e di piu'....
<cristian_c> pipizziri71: 14.10 non è più supportata
<cristian_c> pipizziri71: scarica la 14.04.3 o la 15.04
<pipizziri71> solo che il problema e' che c'e' una specie di cosa con cui vengono rilasciate le nuove distro pae mi sembra che si chiama e non posso installare lubuntu 14.04 perche' ho un pc datato
<ExPBoy> metti lubuntu
<cristian_c> masterizzala su un dvd
<cristian_c> pipizziri71: e non utilizzare ppa
<cristian_c> pipizziri71: i software li trovi nei repository di ubuntu
<pipizziri71> devo installare di nuovo lubuntu 12.04 e avanzare di versione
<Carlin0> pipizziri71, puoi , all'avvio fai F6 e scegli forcepae
<ExPBoy> uhm
<cristian_c> pipizziri71: di quale processore parli?
<pipizziri71> ho una ram di 512 mb
<ExPBoy> aia
<pipizziri71> e' un acer 1642zwlmi
<pipizziri71> se mi dici che con f6 risolvo ok
<cristian_c>  pipizziri71 fai come consiglia Carlin0
<cristian_c> !pae
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pae'
<pipizziri71> grazie di tutto cmq...spero di ricambiare quando saro' piu' esperto...
<cristian_c> !forcepae
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<Carlin0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<pipizziri71> ok grazie ciao a tutti..........
<akis24> io ci resterei per ora sulla  lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso    pipizziri71  a meno che tu abbia problemi ..
<akis24> ops scusa errore
<pipizziri71> e che lubuntu 14.04 va' alla grande per il mio pc...peccato per questo problema
<pipizziri71> e' una distro agile, non s' impalla mai il pc pecccato
<akis24> http://askubuntu.com/questions/450400/install-lubuntu-14-04-lts-on-a-non-pae-processor  dai un occhiata anche qui
<cristian_c> pipizziri71: via via viene rimosso il supporto alle vecchie cpu
<cristian_c> è normale evoluzione
<cristian_c> che non si può stare a supportare per sempre il 286
<pipizziri71> va beeeennneeeeeee....grazie a tutti, vado a reinstallare.....
<pipizziri71> ciao
<chicco> buongiorno. ho attaccato il pc ad una tv tramite cavo vga ma ho i bordi tagliati e tramite tv non riesco a risolvere. può trattarsi di  un errata configurazione del monitor? grazie
<chicco> un'errata scusate
<cristian_c> i bordi t<gli<ti
<cristian_c> l'immagine non entra tutta nel display?
<ExPBoy> eh
<chicco> no. diciamo 1 cm a destra e uno a sinistra (diciamo che ho non vedo il tasto per spegnere per indenderci...
<ExPBoy> possibilità regolare l'immagine sul tv?
<chicco> ho provato ma posso solo spostare l'immagine quindi se la metto para a destra il problema aumenta a sinistra...
<MarcoRL> Ciao ieri ho provato ma non sono riuscito a scaricare Skype, alla fase di scarico mi dice errore.
<ExPBoy> quindi non hai possibilità di regolare l'orrizzontale
<ExPBoy> non so se ci sia soluzione
<enzotib> dico una cretinata: forse è il caso di non usare l'impostazione "duplica monitor"
<ExPBoy> io ho una tv collegata e vedo benissimo forse è la tua scheda video ...
<chicco> anche il verticale ma il problema è più l'orizzontale
<cristian_c> chicco: il prpblema ce l'hai sia in live che sulla versione installata?
<ExPBoy> chicco, hai impostato il duplica monitor?
<chicco> non credo di avere monitor duplicato
<cristian_c> MarcoRL: fase di scarico
<chicco> no no ho visto non ce l'ho ma neanche me lo fa fare
<ExPBoy> evidentemente non supporta la risoluzione della tv bho
<cristian_c> MarcoRL: come l'hai installato?
<enzotib> xrandr cosa dice?
<chicco> su windows ( ho una partizione) ho lo stesso problema ma credo di poter intervenire tramite settaggio scheda video.. qui come si fa?
<ExPBoy> chicco, credi?
<cristian_c> chicco: ti sono state fatte diverse domande
<chicco> bè do priorità a ubuntu
<ExPBoy> chicco, magari se provi da windows e risolvi escludiamo che sia non supportata la risoluzione
<ExPBoy> poi vedi tu
<MarcoRL> cristian_c: L'ho chiesto alla chat ieri e mi hanno indirizzato a varie versioni di skype
<chicco> ok allora torno in windows e provo
<enzotib> MarcoRL: per quello che ho visto ieri, ti è semplicemente stato detto
<cristian_c> MarcoRL: non hai risposto alla domands
<enzotib> !skype
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<MarcoRL> poi ho cliccato sul link e mi è apparsa la finestra per scaricare, e li mi dava errore
<cristian_c> MarcoRL: hai letto la guida wiki?
<MarcoRL> no ora la leggo, grazie
<MarcoRL> ok letto, ora procedo così: vado su intallazione software e cerco skype?
<MarcoRL> il comando: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 dove si imposta?
<cristian_c> MarcoRL: nel terminale
<MarcoRL> cristian_c: scusa ma sono alle prime armi, passo passo come faccio l'instllazione? non mi è ancora chiaro...
<cristian_c> MarcoRL: hai digitato il comando?
<MarcoRL> no non so dove andare praticamente
<cristian_c> MarcoRL: ctrl+alt+t
<cristian_c> MarcoRL: fatto?
<MarcoRL> no scusa, per scrivere sul terminale devo fare modifica?
<cristian_c> MarcoRL: ctrl+alt+t
<cristian_c> MarcoRL: te l'ho scritto prima
<MarcoRL> no dico sul terminale
<MarcoRL> ok
<MarcoRL> ho inserito con incolla il comando, ora do invio, giusto?
<cristian_c> MarcoRL: sì
<MarcoRL> mi chiede la password, non so che problemi abbia la tastiera devo scrivere da un altra parte e fare copia e incolla...
<cristian_c> MarcoRL:  digita la password
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> MarcoRL: fatto?
<MarcoRL> non scrive sul terminale
<cristian_c> MarcoRL: digitala lo stesso
<MarcoRL> prima ha preso il copia incolla ora no
<MarcoRL> ok
<cristian_c> e poi premi invio
<MarcoRL> fatto
<MarcoRL> ora ha il comando inserito giusto
<cristian_c> immagino di sì
<cristian_c> se non ricevi errori
<MarcoRL> ora come procedo?
<cristian_c> MarcoRL: non stavi seguendo il wiki?
<cristian_c> !skype
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<MarcoRL> si ma non capisco questo passaggio: ora che ho messo il comando sul terminale, vado su gestione software e scarico skype, perchè mi parla di repository Canonical partner, e non so cosa sia.
<MarcoRL> Giusto?
<ExPBoy> Marco, se vai sul sito skype fai prima
<MarcoRL> ok
<MarcoRL> Fatto, grazie a tutti per la pazienza.
<robi73> Buongiorno a tutti
<robi73> posso porre un questito ?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | robi73
<ubot-it> robi73: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<robi73> Ho installato su un vecchio notebook Ubuntu 14.04 LTS ma va troppo lento, come faccio a rimuoverlo e installate Lubuntu che è + leggero ?
<Carlin0> reinstalli sopra la medesima partizione
<robi73> OK dunque basta inserire la chiavetta o il CD con la ISO ?
<Carlin0> si e quando arrivi al partizionamento gli indichi tu dove installare
<robi73> Grazie ragazzi siete stati fantastici ero un po in crisi, pensavo non si potesse passare da una versione + recente a una precedente
<Carlin0> eh ma non è che 'passi' in fase di installazione formatta e fa installazione nuova
<ExPBoy> quindi salvati i dati prima
<robi73> Aavevo già installato Lubuntu con alcuni dati salvati poi ho voluto aggiornare a Ubuntu 14.04 LTS ma ho notato lìestrema lentezza del pc . Non posso reinstallare Lubuntu senza formattare ?
<robi73> Il problema è che il pc è bloccato, schermo nero con i puntini e non va ne su ne giù
<Carlin0> robi73, da live cd salvi i dati prima di installare
<robi73> adesso sto riscaricando Lubuntu ISO per CD e dopo lo farò partire da CD appunto, pensi che risolverò ?
<cristian_c> robi73: non hai aggiornato a ubuntu
<robi73> no ?
<cristian_c> se avevi lubuntu 12.04, hai aggiornato a lubuntu 14.04
<robi73> però appena avvio viene fuori Ubuntu 14.04 e non più Lubuntu
<cristian_c> se avevi ubuntu 12.04, hai aggiornato a ubuntu 14.04
<robi73> Scusa Cristian forse mi sono espresso male, ho aggiornato un Lubuntu che aveo con un Ubuntu 14.04 da chiavetta
<robi73> ma mi sa che ho fatto un pasticcio
<cristian_c> robi73: se c'è un'altra situazione, non si tratta di aggiornamento
<cecchini> Infatti non e aggiornamento
<cristian_c> hai semplicemente installato ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> o l'hai lancio in live
<cristian_c> *lanciato
<robi73> ah ! :-/ l'ho fatto partire dalla chiavetta usb dopo aver settato il Bios per l'avviamento da essa
<ExPBoy> robi73, hai dati in quel pc?
<robi73> si
<ExPBoy> dalla live (chiavetta o disco) salvali prima di installare
<cristian_c> (ma non è meglio un dual boot?)
<robi73> ho appena finito di masterizzare l'ISO di Lubuntu, se la inserisco nel Notebook riesco a ripristinare la situazione originaria ?
<ExPBoy> poi in stalli lubuntu e se il pc non è del giurassico magari funziona bene
<cristian_c> robi73:  che cosa intendi?
<ExPBoy> robi73, la tua domanda è da veggenti
<ExPBoy> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cecchini> Ahahahahaha
<robi73> Sul mio Notebook c'era XP che come è noto non si aggiorna più, dunque, in fase di installazione ho creato una nuova partizione ed è la che ho installato Lubuntu originariamente
<ExPBoy> senza provarlo prima?
<robi73> Chiedo scusa, ciò è dovuto al mio recente approccio a Linux
<ExPBoy> (ammesso che lubuntu abbia talepossibilità)
<cristian_c> robi73: molto semplicemente, se hai dati su ubuntu, li recuperi, ed esegui una nuova installazione, poi
<robi73> Abituato con Winzoz faccio molta fatica a comprendere i comandi Linux "sudo" parecchio
<cristian_c> robi73: per altri dubbi e curiosità, leggi la documentazione ufficiale e il wiki
<robi73> comunque credo di aver capito come muovermi, salvo i dati che mi servono e poi da CD reinstallo Lubuntu
<cristian_c> !documentazione | robi73
<ubot-it> robi73: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cecchini> Ragazzi io voglio installare lubuntu da CD e non da live usb, mi basta masterizzare la immagine.iso sul CD e iniziare il boot dallo stesso?
<cristian_c> dovrebbero aiutarti a chiarire le principali perplessità
<cristian_c> !iso | cecchini
<ubot-it> cecchini: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cecchini> Ok
<robi73> Ero proprio li a leggere e mi ero perso nei meandri della comunità, è talmente estesa che ci si perde
<robi73> comunque grazie di tutto siete stati gentilissimi
<xt600> salve, ho una domanda da porre poichè sono un nofita. Ho n portatile dotato di Intel Core 2 duo, 2 Ghz , 3 gb di Ram ,t7300x2mempria,
<xt600> sdcusate T7300, 32 bit, 154 gb di hd liberi.
<xt600> Quale ubunto mi consigliate di montare?
<xt600> dimenticavo: 3 GB di memoria
<Carlin0> xt600, quello che vuoi non hai problemi con quell'hardware
<xt600> anche ultima versione?
<Carlin0> certo
<xt600> ho montato la 12.10 ma ho qualche problema con la lingua italiana e poi mi dicono non ha piu assistenza
<Carlin0> la 12.10 è fuori supporto da anni
<xt600> per installare l'ultima versione, la 14 mi pare, devo disinstallare la recendente o si sovrascrive<?
<cristian_c> xt600: fai un giro in live
<xt600> cioe?
<cristian_c> considera che c'è anche xubuntu, oltre a ubuntu
<Carlin0> se vuoi andare + tranquillo potresti installare xubuntu al posto di ubuntu (è un po + leggero)
<xt600> che differenza c e
<xt600> é
<cristian_c> una prova in live toglie il dubbio
<Carlin0> cambia solo l'interfaccia grafica , il motore è sempre quello
<xt600> ah si, ora ho capito
<xt600> per la versione live dove devo andare?
<cristian_c> xt600: https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<cristian_c> xt600: puoi utilizzare lo stesso supporto d'installazione
<cristian_c> dvd o usb
<xt600> ok. ora ci provo.
<xt600> Grazie a tutti siete stati mlto gentili
<cristian_c> xt600: così decidi quale va meglio delle due, prima di installare
<Andrew> C'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano? :C
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Andrew
<ubot-it> Andrew: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Andrew> In pratica ho un .exe da avviare su ubuntu, però non é un programma da installare, basta solo avviarlo. Il mio problema é che  non riesco ad avviarlo neanche con Wine :/
<Carlin0> gli exe vanno su win non su linux
<xt600> scusate, una domanda. posto che non ho a portata di mano il  cd di installazione di ubuntu 14 cìè un modo di testarlo on line senza installarlo?
<xt600>  installazione di ubuntu c'è un modo per provarlo on line senza installartlo?
<xt600> scusate ho la tastiera che fa i capricci
<Carlin0> lo provi facendolo girare da live
<xt600> ma non ho il cd
<Carlin0> alla prima schermata scegli : prova senza installare
<Carlin0> usb è uguale
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<xt600> ripeto: ieri ho installato la versione 12.10 poichè un amico mi ha prestato il suo cd. oggi non l ho piu.
<Carlin0> sempre che il tuo pc supporti il boot da usb
<cristian_c> xt600: scarica universal usb installer
<Mr_Pan> xt600, Carlin0 ti ha dato il link da dove puoi scaricare la iso e crearti cd/usb di installazione
<xt600> complicato. ieri quando ho installato 12.10 ubuntu ha "cancellato "windows
<cristian_c> xt600: non 'ha' cancellato windows, semmai 'avrai' cancellato windows
<xt600> non trovo piu indows nel pc
<Mr_Pan> xt600, alla prima schermata ti propone "prova senza installare" non cancelli proprio nulla
<Mr_Pan> xt600, cerca bene ...
<xt600> oh si certamente. l'ho fatto io.....
<Carlin0> xt600, quello è stato il tuo amico che ha fatto 'na cazzata
<Carlin0> anzi 2
<Carlin0> la prima cancellare win
<xt600> non appare la schernata che dite voi: appare durettamente ubuntu
<Carlin0> la 2° installare la 12.10
<xt600> certo
<xt600> hai ragione
<xt600> me ne sto rendendo conto
<cristian_c> xt600: son cose che capitano se si è imprudenti e se non si leggono le istruzioni per l'installazione
<xt600> gli "amici ".......supersmanettoni.....dio ce ne scampi
<Carlin0> appare la schermata di scelta fidati
<xt600> ti dico di no
<Mr_Pan> xt600, la 12.10 ... troppo vecchia siamo alla 15.04 con la 15.10 in arrivo tra qualche settimana
<xt600> appare dopo un secondo della schermata hp direttamente ubuntu
<Carlin0> se all'inizio invece hai solo 2 piccole icone in basso premi un tasto a muzzo
<cristian_c> xt600: procurati la live
<cristian_c> xt600: o manda una schermata di gparted
<Carlin0> e vedrai che appare
<cristian_c> altrimenti stiamo qui a girarci i pollici
<xt600> ora ci provo. riavvio e vedo che succede
<xt600> per adesso grazie
<Ubuntu74> ciao a tutti
<Raspberry> salve mi linkate il canale di raspbian italia per favore?
<Ubuntu74> sapete come installare yuvmotionfps in cinelerra?
<cristian_c> Raspberry: e perché lo domandi qui?
<cristian_c> !chat | Ubuntu74
<ubot-it> Ubuntu74: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mardel88> ciao. Mi si è tolta la scritta ubuntu all'avvio. Come posso ripristinarla?
<cristian_c> mardel88: da qualche giorno lamenti scomparsa di cpse
<cristian_c> cose
<cristian_c> !dettagli | mardel88
<ubot-it> mardel88: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<mardel88> Ho ubuntu 15.04. Mi sembra che da quando ho usato grub customizer per togliere il menu all'avvio, mi si è tolta la scritta ubuntu
<cristian_c> Raspberry: ma sei andato nel canale #debian-it?
<cristian_c> mardel88: non necessiti di grub-customizer, basta una semplice modifica al file di confogurazione del grub
<cristian_c> !grub | mardel88
<ubot-it> mardel88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> mardel88: ma apri pure un terminale
<mardel88> ho usato grub customizer per avviare ubuntu direttamente senza menu... ha funzionato ma la scritta ubuntu è scomparsa. devo reinstallare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> mardel88: ma apri pure un terminale
<blerim> ciao a tutti
<blerim> vorrei sottoporvi un mio problema
<blerim> o appena inslatto linux 14.04 però all'accensione quando provo ad accedere mi da il seguente errore
<blerim> atom execute table locked
<wizard86pz> Salve, volevo un link veloce ad una guida per installare Ubuntu su macchina in cui già gira altro OS (Win10)...so che avrei potuto cercare in rete, ma sono qui per avere un link a colpo sicuro
<cybernova> !iso | wizard86pz
<ubot-it> wizard86pz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cybernova> wizard86pz, da qua: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<mimmo> buonasera a tutti ho bisogno di informazioni
<mimmo> dove trovo i plugin per ubuntu
<xt600> salve: ieri ho installato ubuntu 12.10 sul mio portatile. all'atto dell'installazionecol mio amico che aveva il cd dobbiamo aver fatto un aticcio ed ora non si trova piuù windows. come fare per scaricare una versione più aggiornata di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> xt600: mi pare ti sia stato spiegato diverse volte
<xt600> pensavo di disinstallare la 12.10 e poi scaricare la nuova versione
<xt600> purtroppo , anche se insistete, all'avvio non ho alcuna possibilità di trovare windows
<xt600> quando avvio appare subiyo la finestra di ubunto non cliccabile da nessuna parte prima della home.
<xt600> evidentemente ieri il mio amico ha impostato l'installazione facendo "sparire" windows
<cristian_c> cristian_c	xt600: procurati la live	12:58
<cristian_c> cristian_c	xt600: o manda una schermata di gparted	12:5
<xt600> devo recuperare il mio amico che ha il cd.
<cristian_c> xt600: evidentemente, non si da supporto a chi continua ad andare per i fatti propri
<cristian_c> che non abbiamo tempo da perdere
<xt600> guarda, ieri sera sembrava che il mio amico ne capisse. io è la prima volta che mi approcciavo a ubuntu
<xt600> mi son fidato e basta.
<xt600> ok. sei stato abbastanza chiaro. sorry.
<cristian_c> xt600: se devi lamentarti, puoi farlo col tuo amico, qui si fa supporto e ti si è detto cos puoi fare
<cristian_c> più volte
<xt600> d'accordo. no problem. buona serata.
<cristian_c> xt600: scarica la .iso come detto in precedenza
<cristian_c> altrimenti stiamo qui a girarci i pollici
<xt600> npn so neppure cosa è la iso...pensa un pò....
<xt600> fa nulla.
<xt600> non fa per me linux.
<cristian_c> !download | xt600
<ubot-it> xt600: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<xt600> grazie lo stesso per le informazioni ricevute.
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | xt600
<ubot-it> xt600: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> hai tutto il necessario per la prova in live e l'installazione
<cristian_c> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> xt600: se ci sono altri dubbi, torna pure
<xt600> non mancherò-
<ran> Ciao a tutti Raga! ho un problema col mio notebook Lenovo G-50 30  . ho installato xubuntu 14.04 attualmente, ma purtropp il Computer  l'ho acquistato con win 8.1 preinstallato . mio problema è ke dopo aver esso su  linux  fila tutto liscio tranne Wifi , Riassumo nn mi riconosce  la scheda wifi e sono costretto acollegarmi con ethernet -_- .chiedo
<ran> cortesemente se qualcuno può aiuttarmi a risolvere questo problema
<ran> ps. nel opzioni network sotto Abilità funzioni di rete c'è scritto abilità wifi ma purtroppo in grigio e se clicco nn mi da nulla
<fabio_cc> ran, vedi se il notebook ha qualche tasto per l'accensione del wifi
<ran> fabio_cc si, è il tasto F7
<fabio_cc> ran, penso fn+f7
<ran> rieccomi scusate ma mi era caduta la connessione,
<ran> fabio- cc
<fabio_cc> ok
<ran> provo anke con fn f7
<ran> ma nada
<fabio_cc> ran, abilita wifi rimane in grigio?
<ran> si
<fabio_cc> ran, nel terminale digita: rfkill list
<fabio_cc> ran, metti l'output su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | ran
<ubot-it> ran: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ran> ok fabio
<ran> grazie @ubot-it
<ran> 0: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN
<ran>  Soft blocked: no
<ran>  Hard blocked: yes
<ran> 1: hci0: Bluetooth
<ran>  Soft blocked: yes
<fabio_cc> ran, la prossima volta usa pastebin
<ran> raga scusate ma su pastebin una volta incollato l'output cm lo posto qui? è 1 po ke nn uso questa chat, chiedoo scusa
<fabio_cc> ran, devi scrivere qui l'indirizzo della pagina generata da pastebin
<ran> sorry!
<ran> ok
<fabio_cc> ran, comunque sembra che il tuo wifi sia spento da interruttore hardware
<ran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12287864/
<ran> si fabio risulta anke quello ma semore scritto in grigio
<fabio_cc> sicuro che non c'è qualche switch, magari sui fianchi del portatile?
<fabio_cc> ran, intendo qualche interruttore fisico, magari a scorrimento
<ran> no, xkè comunque ho comprato a gennaio e so come è fatto e modestamente mi intendo abbastanza di pc,
<fabio_cc> ran, ho visto l'output completo che hai postato, è come se ci fossero due wifi
<fabio_cc> ran, posta l'output dei comandi ifconfig -a e di iwconfig
<ran> strano.. ho solo un modem in casa
<ran> ok
<fabio_cc> ran, intendevo due interfacce
<ran> ah scusa xd
<fabio_cc> 0: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN
<fabio_cc> phy0: Wireless LAN
<ran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12287904/
<ran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12287912/
<ran> ecco fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> ran, prova sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<fabio_cc> ran, posta tutto
<ran> ok
<ran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12287983/
<fabio_cc> ran, hai controllato su "driver aggiuntivi" se ci sono driver proprietari per la tua interfaccia wifi?
<ran> ovvio, ma malgrado sia stato ore ad aspettare, nullaa
<fabio_cc> ran, in che senso ore ad aspettare?
<ran> quando clicchi driver aggiuntivi ti fa aspettare x vedere se rileva, questo intendo
<fabio_cc> ran, si ma poi deve finire l'attesa
<fabio_cc> ran, anche nel caso che non trovi nulla
<fabio_cc> ran, lspci | grep -i network
<ran> su term?
<fabio_cc> si
<ran> ok
<fabio_cc> ran, per sapere che interfaccia wifi hai, anche se sto andando via
<ran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12288041/
<ran> coi driver ho riprovato ora e mi da nessun driver
<fabio_cc> ran, 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter   questo è il punto di partenza per le successive ricerche, solo che adesso devo andar via, spero che possa continuare ad aiutarti qualcun altro
<ran> ok
<ran> grazie mille
<ran> x l'aiuto
<ran> solo 1 cosa
<ran> cm continuo a ricercare
<fabio_cc> dimmi
<ran> cm continuo a ricercare?
<ran> w
<ran> al massimo doma x che ora ti trovo ON
<Carlin0> aspetta ran  ... un attimo
<Mr_Pan> ran cerca ubuntu realtek 8723 .. troverai dei risultati dove chiariscono che la scheda in questione non viene riconosciuta in automatico .. ci sono le operazioni per risolvere
<fabio_cc> ran, e magari fai una ricerca sul forum di ubuntu-it
<Mr_Pan> eh si
<ran> Mr_Pan cerco su google? anche?
<Carlin0> ran, prova a dare al terminale → rfkill unblock all
<ran> ok carlin
<Carlin0> e dopo rfkill list
<Carlin0> il 2° mettilo in paste
<ran> il 1 mi da questo, Can't open RFKILL control device: Permission denied
<ran>      il 2 lo metto in paste
<Carlin0> aspe...
<ran> ok
<Carlin0> dai → sudo rfkill unblock all
<ilovelinux> sudo rfkill unblock all
<Carlin0> mi ero scordato di sudare :P
<ilovelinux> Carlin0, di questi tempi non sudare è difficile :P
<ran> xd
<ran> ok
<ilovelinux> <Carlin0> e dopo rfkill list
<ilovelinux> <Carlin0> il 2° mettilo in paste
<ran> ok
<ran> sudo rfkill unblock all nn mi da nulla
<ran> mmm
<Carlin0> procedi col 2°
<Carlin0> rfkill list
<ran> azz ho perso pastebin
<ran> me lo ripostate pls
<Carlin0> rfkill list
<ilovelinux> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ran> grazie
<ran> Carlin0 ecco il 2
<ran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12288134/
<Carlin0> è bloccata dall'hardware devi trovare il tasto per attivarla
<ran> se solo sapessi quale fosse -_-
<Carlin0> eh cerca il manuale del pc
<Mr_Pan> ran in alto vicino al bordo destro
<Mr_Pan> dovresti avere due pulsantini...uno per il mute e uno per wifi
<ran> mr pan purtroppo no, ilmute è f1 e mod aereo o wifo è f7
<Mr_Pan> si +
<ran> rieccomi mi era caduta la connessione
<Mr_Pan> con fn+f7 con si attiva ?
<ran> no
<ran> appena fatto
<ran> ma nullaa
<ran> cmq ho trovato questo su google, calcolando che comprendo poco inglese :((
<ran> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2275970
<Carlin0> ran, sei fuori strada li parla di driver , tu hai la scheda spenta
<ran> ah
<Carlin0> che pc è?
<ran> lenovo G-50 30
<Mr_Pan> lenovo g-50 30
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, ho appena ltto i manuali senza trovare indicazione di un blocco hw del wifi tranne FN+F7
<Mr_Pan> nessun pulsante niente
<ran> appunto! l'unico pulsante esterno e quello alla sx accanto al collegatore di corrente ke serve x accedere al bios
<ran> Reti wi fi, e sotto c'è scritto wifi disabilitata da interrutore hardware
<ran> -_-
<ran> e ancora sotto abitlita wifi
<ran> ma tutto sempreee in grigio
<ran> Raga cmq grazie anzi x l'aiuto che mi avete dato fin ora, siete mitici, e come dico io, w LINUX  4ever
<ran> :)
<Carlin0> googlando pare sia un problema abbastanza diffuso ran
<Mr_Pan> ran sul forum c'è qualcosa in date recenti
<Mr_Pan> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4765424
<Mr_Pan> prova a seguire con attenzione la procedura
<ran> Mr_pan grazie mille! ora leggo!!!
<ran> Mr_pan letta! ke dici provo a seguire i comandi che ha fatto l'utente tullio e thece?
<ran> raga forse ho capito!!
<ran> x attivare la scheda wifi dovrei attivarla da term rtl8723ae con qualke comando aggiunto
<ran> aggiunto
<ran> rtl8723ae + qualke comando aggiuntivo
<ran> ditemi voi
<ran> .....
<Mr_Pan> prova prima questo
<Mr_Pan> sudo modprobe -r ideapad-laptop
<Mr_Pan> sudo rfkill unblock all
<Mr_Pan> rfkill list all
<Mr_Pan> da terminale ovviamente
<ran> ok
<Mr_Pan> metti su paste il risultato di rfkill unblock all
<ran> Mr_pan allora i primi 2 da terminale nn mi da nulla il 3 eccolo
<ran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12288752/
<ran> mr pan!!! ci sn riuscito mi rileva i
<ran> wifi!!!!!
<ran> dando i comandi del forum di prima e questo ke mi hai dato!
<ran> vai!!
<Mr_Pan> ran, non ti deve dare nulla ...
<Mr_Pan> ok non è più bloccato :D
<ran> vai!!
<Mr_Pan> ci siammo riusciti alla fine
<ran> :)))
<Mr_Pan> ;)
<ran> mi kiedo con quale comando ma cmq ci siam riusciti xd
<ran> grazie mille RAGA!!
<ran> vi adoro!!!
<Mr_Pan> gli ultimi
<Mr_Pan> che ti ha dato
<Mr_Pan> ran, non capita spesso di trovare chi ti segue nei comandi con precisione
<Mr_Pan> complimenti a te .
<ran> grazie Mr-pan!!
<ran> ^_^
<ran> w
<Mr_Pan> prego
<ran> grazie a tutti allora!! vi auguro 1 serena notte!! ciao Ragazzi!!!!!!
<ran> e W LINUX!
<ran> ciaoo
<pippizziri71> ciao a tutti io avrei un problema con lubuntu 14.04 ..mi legge i cd audio ma non mi va il dvd e il masterizzatore, ho appena installato tramite aggiornamento la sucitata distro
<pippizziri71> sono passato dalla 12.04 alla 14.04 trusty di lubuntu.....
<pippizziri71> c'e' qualcuno disponibile ad aiutarmi...gliene sarei grato..
<f843d0> pippizziri71: in che senso non vanno DVD e masterizzatore? Hai provato a vedere in live?
<pippizziri71> da boot i cd vanno i dvd no
<f843d0> pippizziri71: intendi dire: se metti un DVD, riavvii il sistema, e provi a operare il boot dal lettore, non funziona?
<pippizziri71> mi legge solo i cd audio con audacious, poi se inserisco un dvd non lo vede
<pippizziri71> no non va..
<f843d0> pippizziri71: ok, e non va nemmeno con il sistema operativo a regime mi sembra di capire
<pippizziri71> si
<pippizziri71> non va
<f843d0> pippizziri71: come si puo` escludere il problema hardware? Hai un altro sistema operativo con cui provare? Ti conviene comunque provare in modalita` live ubuntu 14.04
<pippizziri71> sono molto inesperto del mondo linux non so cosa fare...
<pippizziri71> sino a poco tempo fa' andava, poi ha cominciato a non funzionare il cd rom neanche con gli audio
<pippizziri71> ho aggiustato la situazione con gli audio ma dvd e masterizzatore niente
<pippizziri71> allora ho deciso di reinstallare su consiglio di un utente qui sul forum...ma niente, stesso problema
<pippizziri71> potrebbe essere un problema hardware, ma non ho la possibilita' di verificare perche' non ho distro windows e il masterizzatore non mi va e non posso masterizzare iso..
<pippizziri71> c'e' qualche comando da termiale per verificare se l' hardware e' a posto ?
<f843d0> pippizziri71: boot da USB non e` possibile?
<pippizziri71> non ho mai fatto l' esperienza ma penso di si...l' usb va bene
<pippizziri71> nessun problema con l' usb
<pippizziri71> solo che penso sia un problema non hardware, il dvd il masterizzatore lo carica secondo me c'e' qualcosa di stranoper cui lubuntu non lo vede
<pippizziri71> il cd rom lo carica scusa
<pippizziri71> si sente che sforza ma se utilizzo vlc player mi dice che dvd reader non puo' caricarlo
<f843d0> pippizziri71: puoi controllare come il sistema ha visto l'hardware con lshw
<f843d0> pippizziri71: eventuali problemi potrebbero essere segnalati su dmesg
<f843d0> pippizziri71: quanti DVD hai provato?
<pippizziri71> quali sono i comandi da terminale esatti ?
<pippizziri71> tanti dvd..
<f843d0> pippizziri71: sudo lshw
<f843d0> pippizziri71: dmesg
<pippizziri71> ok
<pippizziri71> vuoi vederli tu che mi sembri esperto ?
<f843d0> !paste | pippizziri71
<ubot-it> pippizziri71: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pippizziri71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12289176/
<f843d0> pippizziri71: hai un lettore che ha poche capabilities, l'altro che puo` leggere i dvd vari, direi
<pippizziri71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12289207/ dmesg
<pippizziri71> ma e' a posto ?
<f843d0> pippizziri71: sembra di si, lato software
<f843d0> pippizziri71: capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram
<pippizziri71> ma c'e' qualche bug relativo al masterizzatore e dvd nella distro di lubuntu 14.04 ?
<f843d0> pippizziri71: product: DVDRAM GSA-4082N
<f843d0> pippizziri71: [    1.453920] scsi 0:0:1:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4082N HR02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<f843d0> pippizziri71: oltre a provare molti DVD, hai anche variato il tipo di DVD?
<pippizziri71> no sempre film o un dvd di palestra
<f843d0> pippizziri71: allora quello potrebbe essere il problema
<pippizziri71> e dvd iso che nn capisco se non li piglia perche' pae o perche' non va' il dvd
<f843d0> pippizziri71: non disponi di un DVD Dati?
<pippizziri71> si non lo prende
<f843d0> pippizziri71: dovresti inserire il disco, provare a smontare, rimontare e vedere che errore restituisce
<pippizziri71> che comandi uso da terminale per farti vedere scusa l' ignoranza ma sono neofita..:)
<f843d0> pippizziri71: sudo eject -t /dev/sr0
<pippizziri71> ok
<pippizziri71> adesso l' ho messo su
<f843d0> pippizziri71: inserisci fisicamente il disco nell'alloggiamento che si e` aperto...
<f843d0> pippizziri71: dmesg | tail && mount
<pippizziri71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12289277/
<f843d0> pippizziri71: nessun segno di attivita`, qualcosa non va
<pippizziri71> a livello hardware ?
<f843d0> pippizziri71: non risponde niente ls /media/cdrom?
<f843d0> pippizziri71: ls /media/cdrom1?
<pippizziri71> devo scriverlo su terminale ?
<pippizziri71> ls /media/cdrom1 ?
<f843d0> pippizziri71: ti sembra una frase non da terminale? ls /media/cdrom
<f843d0> pippizziri71: ls /media/cdrom1
<pippizziri71> stefano@stefano-Aspire-1640Z:~$ ls /media/cdrom
<pippizziri71> ls: impossibile accedere a /media/cdrom: File o directory non esistente
<pippizziri71> stefano@stefano-Aspire-1640Z:~$ ls /media/cdrom1
<pippizziri71> ls: impossibile accedere a /media/cdrom1: File o directory non esistente
<pippizziri71> stefano@stefano-Aspire-1640Z:~$
<pippizziri71> scusa disconnessione pc
<pippizziri71> File o directory non esistente
<pippizziri71> tutte due i comandi
<f843d0> pippizziri71: hai incollato troppe righe, la chat ti butta fuori per precauzione
<pippizziri71> pensavo fossero poche scusate
<f843d0> pippizziri71: ok, non e` il punto di mount corretto, e` da qualche altra parte
<pippizziri71> come si fa a fare pastebin '
<pippizziri71> paste!
<f843d0> pippizziri71: cosa risponde ls /
<f843d0> !paste | pippizziri71
<ubot-it> pippizziri71: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pippizziri71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12289354/
<pippizziri71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<f843d0> pippizziri71: lshw -C disk | grep cdrom -A 50
<pippizziri71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12289410/
<pippizziri71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<f843d0> pippizziri71: ls /cdrom
<pippizziri71> stefano@stefano-Aspire-1640Z:~$ mi riporta qua
<pippizziri71> a la riga sopra stefano etc...
<f843d0> pippizziri71: mkdir ~/foo && sudo mount /dev/cdrom ~/foo
<pippizziri71> mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<f843d0> pippizziri71: ok, potrebbe essere da mettere acpi=off allora nelle opzioni di avvio
<pippizziri71> devo editare un testo ?
<f843d0> pippizziri71: sto cercando un modo semplice
<pippizziri71> ok
<f843d0> pippizziri71: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<f843d0> pippizziri71: dovrebbe comparire una linea tipo GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<pippizziri71> gedit non va forse leafpad
<f843d0> pippizziri71: usa l'editor testuale che usi solitamente
<f843d0> pippizziri71: ma lancialo con sudo davanti, altrimenti non avrai i diritti per modificare quel file
<pippizziri71> ok aperto
<f843d0> pippizziri71: quella linea, deve diventare tipo GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off"
<pippizziri71> t'incollo il file ?
<f843d0> pippizziri71: salva e chiudi il file
<f843d0> pippizziri71: non c'e` la linea che ho indicato?
<pippizziri71> devo aggiungere una riga o modificrare ?
<f843d0> 00:29 < f843d0> pippizziri71: dovrebbe comparire una linea tipo GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<f843d0> 00:30 < f843d0> pippizziri71: quella linea, deve diventare tipo GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off"
<pippizziri71> si c'e'
<pippizziri71> devo aggoiungere acpi=off"
<pippizziri71> anche con le virgolette ?
<f843d0> pippizziri71: ho scritto le righe esatte, non so come aiutare oltre!
<pippizziri71> cosi ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12289527/
<f843d0> pippizziri71: a che gioco giochiamo?
<f843d0> pippizziri71: c'e` una " di troppo, ricontrolla le righe sopra
<pippizziri71> correggo...
<pippizziri71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12289561/
<f843d0> pippizziri71: salva ed esci dal file
<pippizziri71> salvato
<pippizziri71> esco
<f843d0> pippizziri71: sudo update-grub
<pippizziri71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12289586/
<pippizziri71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<f843d0> pippizziri71: adesso, prova a riavviare il computer e tornare qui, se tutto e` andato bene, i DVD si potranno montare
<pippizziri71> ok grazie innanzitutto per l' aiuto...cmq vada
<pippizziri71> a dopo
<f843d0> pippizziri71: yw, gl
<pippizziri71> ciao niente da fare..ancora nn va'
<f843d0> pippizziri71: lshw -C disk | grep cdrom -A 50
<pippizziri71> mi serveil pastebin
<pippizziri71> paste!
<f843d0> !paste | pippizziri71
<ubot-it> pippizziri71: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pippizziri71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12289715/
<f843d0> pippizziri71: sudo mount /dev/cdrom ~/foo
<pippizziri71> mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<pippizziri71> e' complicata qua la situation...
<pippizziri71> :(
<pippizziri71> ci sei ancora ?
<pippizziri71> alla prossima ciao
<pippizziri71> ciao ragazzi dove si puo' vedere la conversazione avuta con un utente che devo rimettere a posto un file
<pippizziri71> editato
<Carlin0> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<pippizziri71> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-06
<friz> buon giorno, ho installato ubuntu 14/04 32 bit e ho seguito la guida di post installazione per installare la lingua italiana,i codec audio per vedere i dvd ecc... va bene tutto tranne i dvd ( ho installato vlc )si apre vlc ,ma non si vede nulla ,cosa manca?
<akis24> friz: apri il terminale e dai  sudo apt-get install libdvdnav4 libdvdread4 e metti il risultato su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | friz
<ubot-it> friz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<friz> akis24, ok
<akenobis> ho un problema reti via cavo mi da dispositivo non gestito
<friz> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12293001/
<akis24> friz:  dai    sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh  e fai vedere sempre su pastebin
<friz> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12293013/
<akis24> friz: riavvia e poi prova se va'
<friz> akis24, ok
<akenobis> sulle reti via cavo mida dispositivo nn gestito
<akis24> akenobis: apri il terminale e dai  cat /etc/network/interfaces   e metti tutto su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | akenobis
<ubot-it> akenobis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akenobis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12293047/
<Carlin0> akenobis, ma è kali questa ?
<akenobis> si
<Carlin0> rivolgiti a loro
<friz> akis24, fatto!! funziona tutto perfettamente.Grazie mille siete sempre molto disponibili ed efficienti grazie ancora
<akis24> prego
<sardsurfer> Buondì, vorrei sapere come si setti Xubuntu 14.04 in modo da evitare che lo schermo si spenga se, e solo se, un video in full screen è in riproduzione. Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie
<gigirock> quando un video va in full screen ... spegni ?
<sardsurfer> ora come ora quando un video va in full screen lo schermo si spegne dopo X minuti, così come  è settato nelle Impostazioni gestione alimentazione. Mi sta bene che se non sono al pc dopo tot lo schermo si spegna, ma vorrei non succedesse se sto vedendo un video a schermo intero.
<sardsurfer> spenga*
<akis24> sardsurfer: dal menu'  gestione energia --> schermo  puoi evitare lo  spegnimento
<sardsurfer> akis24, così facendo però lo schermo non si spegnerebbe mai. Io voglio che NON si spegna solo quando vedo un video a schermo intero. Non sempre.
<akis24> sardsurfer: non credo sia possibile ..
<gigirock> sardsurfer, se il video non e' una finestra....non si dovrebbe spegnere.
<sardsurfer> gigirock, in che senso se il video non è una finestra?
<gigirock> sardsurfer, se la app che riproduce il video va in full screen e non in modo windowed non si dovrebbe spegnere durante la riproduzione, per esempio il programma kodi se riproduce musica ha il blank screen a tempo se vedi un film non si spegne
<sardsurfer> questo non l'ho verificato ma il mio problema è relativo ai video tipo di youtube, vimeo ecc. Quindi roba sul browser.
<gigirock> sardsurfer, eh allora devi disabilitare da sistema....
<sardsurfer> non c'è modo di salvare capra e cavoli?
<gigirock> sardsurfer, che browser usi ?
<sardsurfer> firefox
<gigirock> https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/434476 e' un bug noto
<sardsurfer> gigirock, quindi con flash non si porrebbe?
<sardsurfer> o con chromium ad esempio?
<gianluigi> buongiorno, è un pò che uso Ubuntu, ma ancora non riesco a usare il "terminale". quando scrivo un comando devo sempre iniziare con SUDO? Quando poi mi chiede la password, la inserisco , ma non me la accetta, deve essere preceduta da qualche segno grafico, SUDO o quantaltro?
<cristian_c> gianluigi: no
<Mr_Pan> gianluigi, Sudo ti occorre solo per alcuni comandi, ad esempio apt-get se devi installare/rimuovere qualcosa
<Mr_Pan> !sudo
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<sardsurfer> gigirock, quindi il problema di cui si parlava non si dovrebbe presentare con flash player e/o chromium?
<akis24> gianluigi:  nell'ordine " sudo " viene usato quando il comando richiede per essere effettuato che chi lo effettua abbia i poteri di amministratore del sistema   2 - la password che inserisci viene scritta ma non visualizzata al terminale  quindi scrivila correttamente e poi dai invio " rispetta maiuscolo e minuscolo "
<sardsurfer> gianluigi, se vuoi che si vedano gli asterischi quando digiti la password puoi seguire questa guida http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1239&Itemid=191
<gianluigi> ok, grazie, io per ora le stringhe di comando da inserire le copio, quindi il problema più urgente per me è come farmi accettare la password, o come scriverla....mi rendo conto che qui siamo proprio all' a b c , chiedo scusa , ma è frustrante per me non riuscire ad usare il terminale!
<akis24> sardsurfer: qui non si postano guide non ufficiali....
<sardsurfer> akis24, scusate lo ignoravo
<akis24> gianluigi: magari la lettura aiuta    http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo
<gianluigi> mi dite che la password viene scritta ma non visualizzata , basta dare enter...... ma io la scrivo e mi viene visualizzata...
<akis24> gianluigi: prima dai sudo ... seguita dal comando da effettuare  e poi vedrai apparire la richiesta di password ...
<gianluigi> provo, grazie.
<akis24> gianluigi:  buona lettura qui trovi tutto quello che ti serve conoscere http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<shadow91> salve leggendo  sul  forum  ho  visto  che  si  puo'  togliere  lo  swap   , e' meglio  lasciarlo  stare  oppure no^
<cristian_c> shadow91: dipende da ciò che ti serve
<cristian_c> se non ti da fastidio, puoi anche lasciarla
<akis24> shadow91: nel caso tu abbia tanta ram si potrebbe anche togliere  o comunque creare la swap di dimensioni piccole  " io la terrei comunque "
<akis24> shadow91:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/SwapDomandeFrequenti
<Carlin0> shadow91, se non iberni o sospendi e hai almeno 4 gb di ram puoi farne a meno
<Carlin0> ma non la rasi via così eh , devi anche levarla da fstab
<shadow91> beh  non  voglio  toglierla    ero  solo  curioso
<shadow91> mi  ci trovo  tanto  bene  con  ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chat | shadow91
<ubot-it> shadow91: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<shadow91> Carlin0:  grazie  per  le  risposte
<fenk> ciao a tutti..
<fenk> ho un iphone e non riesco a sincronizzare con ubuntu 15.04..le ho provate tutte, ma nulla ..
<cristian_c> fenk: intanto, spiega cos'hai fatto
<fenk> ho installato amarok...
<fenk> banshee
<fenk> e altri
<cristian_c> fenk: e poi?
<fenk> banshee mi da la possibilita di rilevare il mio iphone
<cristian_c> quindi viene rilevato?
<cristian_c> dal sistema
<fenk> vado a sincronizzare ma alla fine non fa nulla
<fenk> si si
<cristian_c> ok
<fenk> ho installato dei pacchetti tramite terminale
<fenk> letto su un  forum
<cristian_c> fenk: quindi l'unico problema è la sincronizzazione?
<fenk> esatto
<cristian_c> il resto funziona?
<fenk> si
<cristian_c> fenk: spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto
<fenk> vorrei riuscire a sincronizzare musica e app se possibile
<fenk> ho provato con wine
<cristian_c> lol
<fenk> con playonlinux
<cristian_c> 'ho installato dei pacchetti'
<cristian_c> 'letto su un forum'
<cristian_c> fenk: puoi spiegare cos'hai fatto?
<fenk> ho letto su dei forum,facendo delle ricerche, che prima di installare itunes con playonlinux era necessario aggiornare tramite terminale
<cristian_c> fenk: cioè?
<fenk> qualcosa tipo le librerie
<fenk> non ricordo sinceramnete
<gigirock> si ma la musica si synca ma le app no
<fenk> no
<fenk> ne musica ne app
<cristian_c> fenk: qui non si tira a indovinare
<gigirock> !veggenti
<fenk> ho bisogno di un programma per sincronizzare iphone con ubuntu
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cristian_c> fenk: cerca di ricordarti cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> fenk: seguire cosetr
<cristian_c> seguire cose trovate sul web, senza rendersi conto ci ciò che si fa, non permette di venirne a capo
<cristian_c> se hai eseguite modifiche al sistema, è importante saperlo
<cristian_c> o
<cristian_c> fenk: quindi, prova a recuperare le informazioni ichieste
<fenk> ok provo e vi faccio sapere grazie
<boris> ciao, ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere da giorni...
<boris> ho in stallato xubuntu, ed è tutto apposto tranne che la mia scheda wifi non trova piu nessuna rete disponibile
<boris> la conessione tramite cavo LAN funzione senza problemi
<cristian_c> boris: esattamente, da quando?
<boris> due giorni fa ho installato xubuntu e da li non ha piu trovato nessuna rete
<cristian_c> boris: e in live?
<boris> ovvero?
<cristian_c> lol
<boris> scusate l'ignoranza
<cristian_c> boris: quindi non hai mai utlizzato il wifi su *buntu?
<boris> no no
<boris> è sempre contesso con cavo
<cristian_c> da come parlavi sembrava avesse smesso di funzionare
<cristian_c> boris: la modalità live ti permette di provare il sistema , prima di installarlo
<xxxxx> salve vorrei sapere come installare i driver wi fi centrino n130
<xxxxx> su ubuntu 15.x
<cristian_c> xxxxx: questa domanda era stata già fatta
<boris> e ho installato direttamente senza provare perche mi ero rotto di XP
<cristian_c> xxxxx: ed era stata data pure una risposta
<cristian_c> boris: malw
<xxxxx> forse non ero io?
<boris> : (
<cristian_c> male
<xxxxx> come bisogna fare?
<cristian_c> xxxxx: non sei mai entrato qui in canale?
<xxxxx> questa e la mia prima volts
<cristian_c> boris: prima si prova l'os, e se va tutto bene, si installa
<xxxxx> come si installano i driver centrino?
<cristian_c> xxxxx: dovrebbero essere già inclusi nel kernel
<boris> e lo so ma... come posso risolvere?
<xxxxx> cioè io installo ubuntu 15.0 e ho gia i driver del wi fi?
<xxxxx> ?
<xxxxx> ?
<boris> posso eseguire quanche comando dal emulatore e vedi cosa si potrebbe fare?
<boris> scusate ho visto sui forum che fanno cosi...
<xxxxx> o boris stai zitto che deve rispondere a me
<boris> ma chi sei tu????
<boris> aspetti una risp come fanno tutti....
<boris> e stai zitto lo dici a tua sorella
<xxxxx> lo dico a tua mamma
<xxxxx> stupido
<xxxxx> smanettone
<boris> va beh lasciamo perdere.... aspettiamo una risposta e basta...
<boris> ragazzi qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> boris:
<cristian_c> boris: hai il supporto d'installazione?
<boris> il cd con driver?
<boris> sono rimasto molto indietro!!
<calos9999> ciao
<cristian_c> boris: come hai installato xubuntu?
<boris> su USB
<cristian_c> boris: hai il supporto usb d'installazione?
<boris> si
<calos9999> ciao avrei bisogno di aiuto
<cristian_c> boris: fai il boot da usb e scegli Prova/Try
<cristian_c> boris: in modo da avviare la modalità live
<cristian_c> boris: dalla live, collegati in chat
<cristian_c> !aiuto | calos9999
<ubot-it> calos9999: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<boris> va bene appena ho fatto scrvo
<calos9999> ok
<Guest43640> Ciao, qualcuno è riuscito ad usare lo scanner della multifunzione epson WF2630 in WIFI??
<cristian_c> Guest43640: via usb va?
<Guest43640> via usb tutto ok, uso ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> ok
<Guest43640> la stampante funziona anche wifi, lo scnner no
<cristian_c> Guest43640: è un po' vecchiotta, magari su release più recenti hai un supporto miglior
<cristian_c> Guest43640: fammi guardare un attimo
<Guest43640> sul mio pc non sono riuscito  nemmeno in live a far partire 14.04
<cristian_c> Guest43640: come mai?
<cristian_c> che pc hai , intanto?
<Guest43640> non sò, non lo carica, ho provato diverse volte ma nulla
<Guest43640> vecchi pc con amd dual core mi sembra 3200 con 4 giga di ram
<cristian_c> mi sembra'
<cristian_c> Guest43640: che scheda grafica hai?
<Guest43640> integrata su asus
<cristian_c> Guest43640: e anche il nome del processore
<cristian_c> Guest43640: apri un terminale e digita: sudo lshw
<cristian_c> !paste | Guest43640
<ubot-it> Guest43640: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Guest43640: inoltre, hai installato dei driver per la epson?
<Guest43640> si, istallati tutti i driver
<cristian_c> Guest43640: quali driver hai installato?
<cristian_c> Guest43640: fatto?
<Guest43640> scaricati dal sito epson iscan-data_1.36.01 all.deb iscan data 2.30.1.1 usb iscan network-nt1.1.1_all deb
<cristian_c> Guest43640: il terzo dovrebbe essere quello che ti serve, a occhio
<cristian_c> Guest43640: ma comunque, hai digitato il comando?
<Guest43640> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12294006/
<cristian_c> product: C51PV [GeForce 6150]
<cristian_c>           vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<cristian_c> Guest43640: pc vecchiotto
<cristian_c> o sbaglio?
<Guest43640> vecchiotto............. sono + vecchio io :-)
<cristian_c> Guest43640: beh
<cristian_c> parliamo di pc, non di persone
<Carlin0> 6/7 anni , ho la stessa scheda , integrata
<cristian_c> Guest43640: non credo che ubuntu vada benissimp per quel pc
<Guest43640> ok, vecchiotto, ma và benissimo, non ci devo giocare.
<cristian_c> però forse con un nmodeset la live della 14.04 parte
<cristian_c> *nomodeset
<cristian_c> Guest43640: unity ha requisiti maggiori
<cristian_c> sopratutto lato grafico
<Carlin0> meglio xubuntu forse
<cristian_c> http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/36566/wf-2630-stampante-epson
<Guest43640> diciamo che ho caricato il 14.04 minimal su un acer zg5 con 1,5 mega di ram e funziona, secondo me ho qualche incopatibilità con la scheda madre
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2277556
<Carlin0> Guest43640, la ram non è tutto , ha importanza anche la cpu
<cristian_c> e la scheda grafica
<Guest43640> infatti, ma l'acer zg5 ha un 1600 che ubuntu lo vede doppio core ma non lo è
<Carlin0> la 6150 non ha problemi , la uso io , metti i legacy e via
<cristian_c> Carlin0: ora sta usando i driver nvidia sulla 12.04
<cristian_c> Carlin0: ma il fatto è che non riesce a fare il boot su 14.04
<Guest43640> ok, comunque grazie ora mi guardo quei link e ci provo, se non funziona attacco il cavetto
<Carlin0> magari il problema è un altro tipo il pae
<Carlin0> che è stato inserito proprio dalla 14.04
<cristian_c> Guest43640: ma lo stesso dvd della 14.04 va su altri pc?
<Guest43640> sì, su altri pc funziona
<cristian_c> Guest43640: fra un paio d'anni comunque scade il supporto alla 12.04
<cristian_c> e ti toccherà aggiornare
<Guest43640> fra un paio d'anni può darsi che mandi in pensione anche questo pc.........
<cristian_c> Guest43640: puoi dire esattamente cosa accade quando avvii da dvd?
<Carlin0> Guest43640, ma non si avvia proprio o si avvia e da errori la 14.04 ?
<cristian_c> Guest43640: è un pc a 32 o a 64 bit?
<Guest43640> allora, intanto è un cd, la versione scaricata è ubuntu 14.04 gnome,carica il sistema ma non riesce ad avviare il server grafico, rimane lo schermo nero senza nessuna scritta e bisigna spegnere col pulsante.
<cristian_c> Guest43640: non va bene
<Carlin0> gnome addirittura su quel pc
<cristian_c> Guest43640: ubuntu gnome va su dvd
<cristian_c> non su cd
<cristian_c> un cd non basta per ubuntu
<Guest43640> 32 bit,io ho scaricato una versione che stava su cd, ma ho provato anche via usb
<cristian_c> Guest43640: solo lubuntu va su cd
<cristian_c> Guest43640: utilizza il sito ufficiale per scaricare i file .iso
<cristian_c> Guest43640: se il pc è a 32 bit, il file .iso com'è?
<Carlin0> scarica xubuntu o lubuntu e vedrai che va
<Guest43640> ma poi devo eliminare unity che mi fà letteralmente schifo!!
<Carlin0> xubuntu non ha unity
<cristian_c> Guest43640: e allora perché l'hai installato?
<Carlin0> lubuntu nemmeno
<Guest43640> 32, ma potrei caricare anche il 64
<cristian_c> Guest43640: per piacere, non diciamo sciocchezze
<cristian_c> Guest43640: sui pc a 32 bit vanno esclusivamente versioni dell'os a 32 bit
<cristian_c> sui pc a 64 bit si possono installare versioni dell'os a 32 e a 64 bit
<Guest43640> ma se il mio è amd athlonx2 64 non è un 64??
<cristian_c> Guest43640: se è a 64 bit, ok
<Guest43640> ok, ringrazio per la consulenza e fado a fare la pappa che fra poco arriva la moglie :-) ciao
<cristian_c> Guest43640: io farei come ha detto carlino, magari è un problema di pae
<boris> ciao
<boris> cristian_c: sono uscito ed ora sono rientrato in modalit' live
<cristian_c> boris: lshw -C network
<boris> ma non trova le reti wi fi
<cristian_c> !paste | boris
<ubot-it> boris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<boris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12294413/
<cristian_c>  product: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection
<Carlin0> boris, hai un tastino su quel pc che accende/spegne il wifi ?
<cristian_c> boris: ls /etc/os-release
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> boris: cat /etc/os-release
<boris> si lho acceso e la lucina del wi fi e accesa
<boris> esce questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/12294443/
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=588323&mobile=off
<boris> ho letto quella discussione ma alla fine non ho capito cosa ha fatto per risolvere il problema
<cristian_c> boris: dmesg | grep iwl3945
<Carlin0> alla fine ha risolto con wicd
<boris> esce una roba lunghissima.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/12294478/
<Carlin0> tratto dal forum → Dopo aver passato qualche ora a provare tutte le possibili soluzioni suggerite in rete ho risolto con l'unica che funziona veramente: eliminare Network Manager e installare WICD
<cristian_c> una valanga di messaggi d'errore
<boris> ho guardato un vido su youtube e ho installato dal ubuntu software center WICD, riavviato il pc, disattivato il network manager  solo che anche  con WICD non trovava nessuna rete wifi
<boris> prima di eliminare del tutto il network manager  mi sono fermato
<boris> cristan_c: cosa devo fare per sistemare tutto?
<boris> riprovo  a scaricare xubuntu e installarlo di nuovo? oppure devo scegliere un altra versione di ubuntu tipo zerin os, lubuntu ... sono tutte cose che ho letto navigando in rete
<Carlin0> veramente avresti dovuto prima disattivare network manager e poi riavviare il pc e non il contrario
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.24/+bug/200509
<boris> ecco mi di nuovo
<boris> mi avevo provato a scaricare di nuovo il wicd ma  niente
<boris> cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> boris: sei in live?
<boris> si si come prima
<cristian_c> boris: rfkill list
<boris> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<boris>  Soft blocked: no
<boris>  Hard blocked: no
<cristian_c> boris: e poi?
<cristian_c> boris: che pc è?
<boris> asus notebook
<cristian_c> boris: sìi più preciso
<boris> modello f3jc
<cristian_c> !paste | boris
<ubot-it> boris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> boris: digita anche: dmesg | pastebinit
<boris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12294732/
<cristian_c> boris: rfkill list | pastebinit
<boris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12294746/
<boris> il pc e questo http://notebookitalia.it/scheda-tecnica-recensione/asus-f3jc-2.html
<cristian_c> boris: dpkg -l | grep firmware
<boris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12294766/
<cristian_c> boris: ifconfig -a
<boris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12294796/
<cristian_c> boris: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware
<cristian_c> !paste | boris
<ubot-it> boris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<boris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12294858/
<krabador> boris, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> pastebin
<boris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12294882/
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1405842
<krabador> boris, stai da live
<boris> si sono in live
<boris> avevo installato xubuntu, ma poi mi e stato detto di accedere da live
<krabador> ok
<boris> cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Reinstallation of linux-firmware is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> boris: ok, visto che il repository sorgente è il cd/dvd
<cristian_c> potresti pure cambiare le sorgenti dei repo, ma
<cristian_c> boris: io fossi in te farei come suggerito da Carlin0
<cristian_c> ovvero, fai una prova con la 15.04
<cristian_c> in live
<cristian_c> boris: che dovrebbe pure avere il pacchetto linux-firmware aggiornato
<krabador> ce l'ha
<krabador> 1.143 vs 1.127
<krabador> boris, software-properties-gtk , abilita tutti i repo tranne sources, disabilita la voce cd, chiudi correttamente, torna sul terminale, sudo apt-get update , e rimanda il comando di reinstall di linux-firmware
<boris> krabador: scusa tanto, ma cosa vuol dire software-properties-gtk , abilita tutti i repo tranne sources, disabilita la voce cd,
<boris> mi dispiace per lingnoranza
<krabador> scrivi quella cosa nel terminale
<krabador> premi invio
<krabador> e capirai
<boris> primo commando http://paste.ubuntu.com/12295127/ e poi secondo commando  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12295136/
<boris> ora cosa devo fare?
<krabador> bene
<krabador> prova a riguardo del tuo problema
<boris> sempre conesso con il cavo ma il wifi non mi fa selezionare la voce wi fi networks
<krabador> boris, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<boris> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<krabador> boris, fa prova con live di 15.04
<boris> va bene... scarico la versione 15.04 la monto su una USB e lasncio la voce prova senza installare... giusto?
<krabador> esatto
<boris> ultima cosa... quando ha finito di scarivare il file iso cosa uso per metterlo sulla chiavetta usb?
<krabador> che sistema hai a disposizione  ?
<boris> xubuntu
<boris> ovvero questo che sto usando
<krabador> allora "creatore dischi d'avvio"
<krabador> disk-creator-gtk
<krabador> boris, usb-creator-gtk
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> se non ce l'hai installato sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<krabador> e poi lo mandi
<boris> perfetto... siete stati fantastici... provo a fare cosi e poi vedo se con la versione 15.04 posso usare la scheda wi fi se no riscrivo nella chat
<boris> grazie a tutti per la pazienta...
<krabador> si, torna tranquillamente
<krabador> per problemi al sistema
<MatAbunga> Salve, ho ubuntu 14.04 e vorrei poter utilizzare la stampante EPSON WF-2510
<MatAbunga> qualcuno sa indicarmi come procedere? sono assai neofita (grazie a chi eventualmente mi aiuterà)
<gigirock> MatAbunga, al termime delle frecce
<boris> cristian_c: ciao, allora sono in live con la versione 15.04 come mi avete consigliato ma non riesco ne anche a cercare le reti wi fi disponibili. si connette solo con il cavo LAN
<MatAbunga> al termine delle frecce = ?
<gigirock> frecce tricolori su rai 1
<gigirock> MatAbunga, come e' collegata la stampante ?
<boris> c'e una soluzione al mio prolema
<gigirock> boris, solo alla morte non c'e' soluzione
<gigirock> boris dal terminale lspci... vedi che tipo di chip wifi hai
<boris> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12296844/
<gigirock> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) devi cercare questo driver
<boris> e come faccio? scusate ma non proprio ignorante
<gigirock> boris tipo google : ubuntu 3945 intel
<gigirock> allora MatAbunga sta stampante ?
<gigirock> MatAbunga, il progresso non aspetta nessuno
<boris> non riesco proprio a capire niente... come si installano i driver su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> boris:
<cristian_c> boris: dmesg | pastebinit
<boris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12297183/
<cristian_c> boris: dpkg -l | grep firmware
<boris> ii  linux-firmware                       1.143                               all          Firmware for Linux kernel drivers
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> !info linux-firmware
<ubot-it> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.143.1 (vivid), package size 22956 kB, installed size 78701 kB
<cristian_c> boris: dev'essere un nuovo bug
<cristian_c> a meno di una segnalazione, se vuoi usare quel pc con ubuntu
<cristian_c> xubuntu
<cristian_c> ti restano due strade
<cristian_c> 1) via cavo
<cristian_c> 2) wifi tramite usb
<boris> ma anche se installo un altra versione di linux che va bene per il mio pc?
<cristian_c> boris: in ogni caso, fai cosa buona e giusta se segnali il bug
<cristian_c> su launchpad
<cristian_c> boris: cioè?
<boris> non so se installo lubuntu, zerin os ecc ecc... non so chiedo
<cristian_c> boris: il bug pare che tu te lo ritrova ovunque
<cristian_c> se non lo risolvono
<cristian_c> boris: temo non cambierebbe niente
<cristian_c> nessuno ti impedisce, ma insomma perderesti tempo, temo
<boris> ah ok capito... allora una chiavetta usb sarebbe la sluzione miglio e piu veloce...
<cristian_c> boris:  e vai tranquillo che è un bug del pacchetto linux-firmware
<boris> mi consiglieresti allora solo al volo la versione di liux piu adatta o miglio  al mio pc...
<cristian_c> boris: sì, decisamente, ce ne sono varie compatibili
<cristian_c> boris: puoi restare anche sulla 15.04
<cristian_c> boris: tanto a ottobre fai l'aggiornamento di sistema alla 15.10
<cristian_c> un po' come con ein, da win 8.1 a win 10, in un certo senso
<boris> ok in questo caso poi quando riacendo devo installarla direttamente...
<cristian_c> boris: non è necessario
<cristian_c> boris: ubuntu ha uno strumento per aggiornare direttamente
<cristian_c> si chiama avanzamento di versione
<boris> grazie mille... un altra cosa... la chiavetta wi fi come faccio a installarla
<cristian_c> boris: allora
<boris> ne ho una in casa...
<cristian_c> nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi i driver saranno inclusi nel kernel, ovvero viene direttamente inclusa
<cristian_c> ci sono alcune chiavette wifi che danno delle noie, sopratutto quelle con chip ralink mediatek
<cristian_c> quelle con chip realtek possono a volte dare problemi
<cristian_c> ma io ad esempio ho una tp link con chip realtek che non mi ha dato problemi dalla 14.04, e driver rt2800usb
<boris> incredibile
<cristian_c> boris: ma puoi controllare su linux wireless
<cristian_c> la compatibilità , o fare ricerche
<boris> ho capito... beh allora prendero una chiavetta e basta...  vi ringrazio per la disponibilita e aiuta che mi hai dato...
<cristian_c> boris: quella che hai è compatibile?
<cristian_c> 'ne ho una in casa'
<cristian_c> boris: io fossi in te, segnalerei il bug della intel 3945 su launchpad
<cristian_c> in modo da poter usare quella integrata successivamente
<boris> lesattamente.. mi diresti come fare?
<cristian_c> !launchpad
<ubot-it> http://launchpad.net
<cristian_c> boris: nom è proprio intuitivo se è la prima volta
<boris> comunque la chiaveta che ho e una realtek RTL8188s
<cristian_c> boris: ma fondamentalmente:
<cristian_c> 1) ti iscrivi se non sei già iscritto
<cristian_c> boris: sulla carta la rtl8188s dovrebbe funzionare,ma non ho controllato
<cristian_c> 2) apri un terminale e digiti: ubuntu-bug  linux-firmware
<cristian_c> ovviamente con una connessione attiva
<boris> eh io appena ho inserito la chiavetta mi sono apparse le reti disponiili in zona, ho selezionato la mia e ha fatto lacesso
<cristian_c> se hai fatto login a launchpad, dopo aver digitato il comando, il sistema ticcomunicherà che sta elaborando le informazioni
<cristian_c> aprirà il browser e ti inviterà a completare le info con un titolo e la descrizione
<cristian_c> puoi aggiungere tag, ma già puoi pubblicare la segnalazione dopo i passi che ho elencato
<cristian_c> e ti arriverà una notifica sulla tua mail di segnalazione effettuata con tanto di link
<cristian_c> ovviamente, la lingua su launchpad è l'inglese
<cristian_c> boris: ottimo
<boris> fatto. segnalato!
<cristian_c> boris: grandissimo!
<cristian_c> boris: la rtl8188s funge?
<boris> si funziona pero per curiosita sono andato a cercare se fosse compatibile pero non ho trovato niente in giro...
<boris> visto che questa e qualla del pc fisso di mio padre, mi devo prendere una nuova per me pero non voglio prendere una che non e compatibile
<cristian_c> boris: ok, ho trovato la seìgnalazione, se qualcuno risponderà, ti arriverà una notifica via mail
<boris> ottimo! grazie mille
<cristian_c> boris: non sempre trovi info su tutte le chiavette compatibili
<cristian_c> la maggior parte comunque è censita nel sito linux wireless
<cristian_c> boris: non ti resta che fare una ricerca, prima di acquistare
<cristian_c> così non acquisti a scatola chiusa
<cristian_c> a volte va bene a volte no, quella usb che hp funziona
<cristian_c> ne ho una da montare su slot pc , che però mi costringe a compilare i driver
<cristian_c> un 'altra integrata fino alla 14.04 non aveva neanche i driver, dalla 14.04 è supportata, ma non la posso usare perché i driver sono buggati
<cristian_c> boris: insomma, si va un po' a fortuna
<cristian_c> boris: posso dire che in generale quelle su cui non ho problemi sono le qualcomm atheros
<boris> capito... nel caso se quella che prendo non va bene per linux faccio cambio con qulla che ho gia e che funziona... tanto se non sbaglioarrivano tutte con il cd di installazione per windows e visto che laltro pc e windows andara bene in ogni caso
<cristian_c> due integrate e tutte due sempre andate alla grandissima
<cristian_c> boris: tra l'altro non richiedono neanche il firmware
<cristian_c> boris: ok
<boris> TP-LINK TL-WN823N cosa ne pensi?
<cristian_c> http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<cristian_c> boris: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2104485
<cristian_c> boris: la revisione 1 della scheda dovrebbe essere supportata dal kernel 3.3.in poi, tramite i driver rtl8192cu
<cristian_c> o almeno leggo così su wikidevi
<cristian_c> scusa, kernel 3.3 e successivi
<cristian_c> boris: nel topic che ti ho linkato avevano lamentato alcuni problemi, almeno con la 12.04 / 12.10
<cristian_c> in fondo un tizio conferma che funziona , a patto di disattivare la wifi integrata
<boris> ho stavo leggendo... boh provo a cercare in giro una di quella tabella che nn abbia costi esagerati e poi vedo..
<boris> se non va bene chiedo aiuto e mi prendo questa che sto usando ora...
<cristian_c> uhm, no, ho capitocmale io
<cristian_c> boris: ok
<cristian_c> boris: puoi anche fare ricerche nel forum di ubuntu
<cristian_c> nel caso non sia presente in tabella
<boris> eh si anche... grazie mille
<cristian_c> di niente
<boris> doamni provo ad andare in qualche negozio e vedo un po...
<boris> siete stati gentilissimi e utilissimi... spero di avere il piace di scambiare qualche mex con te in futuro! sei preparatissimo
<krabador> certe cose vanno proprio per o - smosi
<smosi> ciao qualcuno per caso sa come si puo fare a vedere i video a schermo intero su qupzzilla?
<krabador> !chat | smosi
<ubot-it> smosi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<smosi> ok ciao
<Vito16> Come faccio ad installare Ubuntu 14.04 LTS in Dual Boot con Windows 8.1, in un computer con un Bios UEFI??
<Carlin0> !uefi | Vito16
<ubot-it> Vito16: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Vito16> Ho letto tante volte questa guida, ma purtroppo quando installo Ubuntu su una partizione differente d quella dove c'è Windows        all'avvio il GRUB non si avvia, quindi la guida  suggeriva di utilizzare  la live di Ubuntu e avviare il programma Boot Repair per riparare il GRUB, ma all'avvio non succede nulla. Parte  Windows normalmente, come se
<Vito16>  Ubuntu non fosse mai installato nel sistema.
<krabador> Vito16, disabilitato fastboot ?
<krabador> Vito16, indicata la partizione efi in boot
<Vito16> Successivamente ho fatto un backup di Windows, e ho reinstallato Ubuntu cancellando tutto il disco e installarlo come sistema operativo principale. Il procedimento ha funzionato infatti all'avvio compare il GRUB, per avviare il sistema operativo. Però  il BIOS all'avvio mi da sempre un messaggio di errore, la quale c'è scritto che  è opportuno inse
<Vito16> rire il disco di Recovery  Acer. Premo il tasto okey, senza inserire il disco Recovery e compare il famoso GRUB...  Nel Bios non trovo l'opzione Fast Boot, infatti ho disabilitato l'avvio veloce in Windows andando sulle impostazioni di Alimentazione...
<Vito16> L'installazione di Ubuntu l'ho eseguita in modalità UEFI, no in modalità Legacy...
<Vito16> Ho anche disabilitato la Secure Boot Mode, durante l'installazione di Ubuntu.
<krabador> secure boot è fondamentale, anche solo per far partire il supporto
<Vito16> Infatti l'ho disabilitata...
<krabador> si, ma è praticamente il passo iniziale.
<krabador> una volta installato in dual boot, hai controllato le voci di boot disponibili?
<krabador> in bios
<Vito16> In che senso.... Scusami
<krabador> una volta installato, hai visto che voci hai nella sezione boot di bios?
<Vito16> Secure Boot Mode, F12 Boot Menù, xHCI Boot, Network Boot, etc...
<krabador> c'è una sezione di ordine di boot
<krabador> che voci c'erano ,dopo l'installazione in dual boot?
<krabador> se non hai controllato , la risposta è "non lo so"
<Vito16> Quando premevo F12 all'avvio c'era soltanto un'opzione, quella dell'hard disk, premevo e si avviava Windows, come se Ubuntu non ci fosse...
<krabador> non dal men rapido
<krabador> proprio dal bios
<krabador> se non hai controllato , la risposta è "non lo so"
<Vito16> Io in questo momento ho UBuntu, se prendo il CD di Recovery e installo Windows??
<krabador> puoi installare windows, ma devi effettuare poi la procedura di ripristino di mbr
<Vito16> Ubuntu mi funziona in modalità UEFI senza Windows, questo come lo spiegheresti?
<krabador> perchè è da solo
<krabador> Vito16, senti , si sta parlando di dual boot, e ti ho chiesto di riferirmi che voci c'erano in boot in bios (non dal menu di boot rapido) dopo l'installazione (corretta) di ubuntu in presenza di windows
<Vito16> Come detto poc'anzi ho fatto il Backup dei dati, e ho voluto provare se cancellando tutto il disco e installare Ubuntu come sistema operativo principale se funzionava...
<krabador> essendoci diverse variabili, che possono portare ad avere problemi in questo senso, o torni qui con la macchina allineata a tale scenario, oppure non ci si puo' girare intorno
<Vito16> Ora dico se installo con il CD di Recovery Windows, e creo una partizione con GParted da Ubuntu, e installo lì Windows all'avvio dovrebbe pur esserci un  qualcoa che mi farebbe sciegliere quale  SO avviare...
<Vito16> Capito cosa intendo?
<krabador> Vito16, non credo che tu abbia capito cosa sto intendendo io. con secure boot e fastboot disattivato, ubuntu installato correttamente e grub corretamente installato in partizione efi, non ci dovrebbero essere problemi di sorta a far partire grub in avvio
<krabador> o torni qui con una macchina inerente a tale scenario, oppure non ha senso continuare a parlarne
<Vito16> Capito...
<Vito16> Altra domanda che non riguarda l'argomento. Quali sono le differenze tra Ubuntu 14.04 LTS e Ubuntu 15.04??
<krabador> 14.04 è lts , aka long term support, supportata in sicurezza 5 anni
<krabador> la 15.04 è una release intermedia
<krabador> con supporto 9 mesi
<krabador> finiti i quali l'utente deve aggiornare alla release successiva
<Vito16> Ah capito, invece la 14.04 LTS 5 anni?
<Carlin0> -1 perchè è uscita l'anno scorso
<Carlin0> 14 ...
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-05
<gabri> salve
<gabri> ho bisogno d aiuto
<gabri> in un installazione da usb
<gabri> con bios uefi
<gabri> ho disabilitato secure boot and fast boot
<gabri> ma all avvio dell installazione o della modalità live rimanfo bloccato alla schermata di caricamento con puntini
<gabri> che posso fare?
<gabri> nemmeno ctrl at f1 funziona
<ubhelios> Buongiorno a tutti; ubuntu mate sui notebook consente veramente di avere una maggiore autonomia rispetto al classico ubuntu? domanda forse retorica ma mi piacerebbe avere un vostro parere..dovendo scegliere una volta per tutte quale distro montare sul mio portatile
<glpiana> ubhelios, la versione base di ubuntu, quella con unity, facendo uso del composite per la grafica, consumerà sicuramente di più. non saprei quantificarti quanto di più
<glpiana> anche mate però fa uso di composite, a meno di configurarlo diversamente
<ubhelios> capisco ma a livello di supporto hardware, aggiornamenti, stabilità installare ubuntu mate, lubuntu o ubuntu non fa alcuna differenza?
<glpiana> ubhelios, il kernel e i driver son gli stessi, per cui non cambia nulla
<ubhelios> allora forse per risparmiare qualcosa in termini di risorse consumate è aumentare l'autonomia è meglio mettere lubuntu? ripeto parlo da ignorante...ho un notebook con cpu i5, hd ssd, e scheda video ati
<SalvatoreGX> ti consiglio xubuntu
<SalvatoreGX> ti consiglio xubuntu
<SalvatoreGX> ubhelios
<Guest22272> exit
<Guest22272> quit
<Nino73> Salve e buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Nino73> grazie all'aiuto di genbu ho risolto dei problemi di driver e firmaware
<Nino73> pero adesso ci sono altrio tre problemini 1 e questo
<Nino73> snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: failed to add i915 component master (-19)
<Nino73> qualcuno che mi puo dare una mano??
<Nino73> eccomi di nuovo la connessione e caduta
<Nino73> qualcuno sa come risolvere questo problema
<Nino73> snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: failed to add i915 component master (-19)
<diego1o1o> Salve non riesco a installare sulla vm oracle ubuntu
<Filo99> Salve, ho un file su una pendrive configurato per linux e non riesco ad eseguirlo. Si tratta della chiavetta di BancoPosta ed il file in questione è launcher_linux.bat, se può essere d'informazione
<Filo99> quando ci clicco sopra, mi dice:
<Filo99> URL non valido: fornito «/media/cinzia/2013-02-22-12-58-18-00/launcher_linux.bat».
<Filo99> Il carattere « : » non è presente nell'URI
<Filo99> URL non valido: fornito «/media/cinzia/2013-02-22-12-58-18-00/launcher_linux.bat
<Nino73> devi andare giu e dare autorizzazione al broswer
<Filo99> giù dove?
<Cartman77> Scusate, hona domanda da fare visto che sono novello con Ubuntu, ho un HP Pavillon con Dual Partition, Windows10/Ubuntu 16.04, come posso cancellare la partizion windows, visto che non va per niente? lenta e si blocca sempre? consigliate di usare OS-Uninstaller?
<Filo99> Nino73 che intendi?
<Filo99> Cartman77:  in teoria per rimuoverla basta andare su gparted
<Nino73> quando ti apre il broswer ti dice avanzate  e la devi piggiare
<Nino73> e autorizza
<Cartman77> <Filo99> puoi spiegare meglio per favore? sono abbastanza nuovo con ubuntu
<Nino73> allora se parliamo uno sopra altro non ci capiamo
<Nino73> allora per url
<Nino73> quando apri il broswer in basso hai un opzione avanzata poi ti chiede se vuoi aprire url consenti e si apre il sito
<Filo99> Nino73: no, sto scorrendo fra le opzioni avanzate del browser ma non vedo quello che tu dici
<Genbu> Filo99, un file bat linux non te lo leggerà mai
<Genbu> quello è un file per lanciare qualcosa all'interno di windows credo
<Nino73> ah e un bat
<Nino73> e allora non lo leggera mai
<Nino73> avevo letto url
<Genbu> Filo99,
<Genbu> sembra di si invece
<Genbu> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=572976
<Genbu> guarda qui
<Genbu> è un problema simile al tuo
<Genbu> "con permessi di root far partire il file .bat all'interno della cartella estratta del token ( launcher_linux.bat)"
<dido> Ciao ho problema ho installato ubuntu 16.04 ho partizionato, una swap una var e un mount, una efi e una bios grub. instalalzione ok ma non quando accendo il pc mi da che manca media device ecc
<dido> adesso sto usando live, potrei anche riformattare e partire da zero
<Nino73> usi solo ubuntu
<Nino73> ?
<dido> si
<binnificus> salve
<binnificus> mi serve aiuto non si apre ubuntu software
<binnificus> mando quello che dice il terminale
<dido> la mia configueazione https://postimg.org/image/blsrovpat/
<binnificus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23137405/
<binnificus> non riesco ad aprire software
<binnificus> non mi apre più ubuntu software c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi
<binnificus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23137405/
<Genbu> l'ubuntu software center intendi?
<Genbu> apri un termiale e digita
<Genbu> software-center
<Genbu> e metti su ubuntu paste quel che esce
<Acn0w> binnificus, a parte che quel paste bin che hai messo non è che centrasse molto con il tuo problema..
<binnificus> paste bin me la detto un altro amico una settimana fa
<binnificus> solo che ora non è online
<binnificus> sarebbe il programmino per installare altri software
<Genbu> apri un termiale e digita
<Genbu> software-center
<Genbu> e metti su ubuntu paste quel che esce
<binnificus> a forma di sacchetto di carta
<Acn0w> binnificus, sisi, come no. ho capito come è la storia.. buona serata
<binnificus> Comando "software-centre" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:
<binnificus>  Comando "software-center" dal pacchetto "software-center" (universe)
<binnificus> software-centre: comando non trovato
<binnificus> sono nuovo se avete pazienza grazzie
<diego1o1o> ciao ho bisogno di aiuto
<akis24> !aiuto | diego1o1o
<ubot-it> diego1o1o: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<diego1o1o> non riesco a installare ubuntu, computer con 4 gb di ram e processore 64 bit, vm oracle
<akis24> diego1o1o:  servono dettagli .. disco o usb  versione di ubuntu ? creata come ?
<diego1o1o> volevo installarla su disco
<diego1o1o> 16.10
<diego1o1o> in che senso creata come?
<diego1o1o> scusa 16.04
<akis24> diego1o1o:  come hai creato la usb o disco che sia " scritta come e con che programma " ?
<diego1o1o> con la vm oracle
<diego1o1o> ubuntu 32 bit
<akis24> !iso | diego1o1o
<ubot-it> diego1o1o: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<diego1o1o> l'ultima iso disponibile sul sito di ubunti
<diego1o1o> ubuntu a 32 bit
<diego1o1o> ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64
<akis24> diego1o1o: sai leggere oppure no ? ti si chiede una cosa e rispondi con altre leggi quanto scritto al link che ti ho postato
<diego1o1o> ma non so cosa intendi!
<diego1o1o> non capisco
<diego1o1o> se no ti risponderei giusto
<akis24> diego1o1o: ..
<akis24> [18:14:32] <akis24> !iso | diego1o1o
<akis24> [18:14:32] <@ubot-it> diego1o1o: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<diego1o1o> cosa ti devo dire?
<akis24> devi leggere solo al link basta aprirlo con un browser .. se no lascia perdere che è tempo perso
<diego1o1o> cioe allora io ho su una vm ubuntu, ma lagga perche ho poca ram, posso fare qualcosa o no?
<akis24> diego1o1o: diamo assistenza solo per sistemi da installare su hard-disk buona serata
<diego1o1o> ok grazie
<diego1o1o> scusate il disturbo ma non ho capito, una volta scaricata l'iso dal sito ubuntu, devo masterizzarla?
<akis24> diego1o1o:  eh si altrimenti come la installi ?
<diego1o1o> io facevo questo procedimento
<diego1o1o> che viene mostrato in alcuni video youtube
<diego1o1o> su youtube
<akis24> diego1o1o: fa' quello scritto sul link meglio e lascia perdere il resto
<diego1o1o> scarico l'iso, scarico la vm, installo la vm creo una nuova macchina, ripartisco il disco, dopo di che che è stata creata la macchina la apro e mi chiede di prendere un file e io metto l'iso
<akis24> diego1o1o:  continua e installa ti ripeto niente supporto per installazione su vm
<Nino73> cosa e successo
<Nino73> prima
<Nino73> che mi dava ip invalid sulla chatt
<akis24> Nino73: ti sarai disconnesso dal server problemi di connessione immagino
<Nino73> forse??
<Nino73> ascolta un alternativa a webmin per non installare ppa varie
<akis24> Nino73: non ne conosco
<akis24> e ascolta Nino73  se metti ppa e incasini lo fai a tuo rischio non è oltretutto argomento del canale di supporto
<Filo99> ciao a tutti, come si fa  a configurare una pendrive?
<Filo99> perchè dentro ho file .bat che posso lanciare solo da terminale...ma non trovo il percorso di questo file
<akis24> Filo99: i file .bat sono roba per winz chiedi su ##windows
<Filo99> ma invece in generale  non riesco ad accedere ai file della pendrive dal terminale...tipo mi trovo su /home/filo, dove devo andare?
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-06
<jonathanchecchia> salve
<jonathanchecchia> ho un problema con il mio sito di lavoro, perché non mi compaiono più da 2 giorni le icone per modificare il carattere di testo e inserire link o immagini
<jonathanchecchia> allego le schermate con windows e ubuntu
<Carlin0> jonathanchecchia, qui si da supporto solo a ubuntu
<Carlin0> non a siti o altro
<jonathanchecchia> ah non posso caricare le schermate :(
<jonathanchecchia> Application AisMDMMInTAOji478kuNxz is unavailable.
<jonathanchecchia> il problema ce l'ho con ubuntu
<jonathanchecchia> su windows si vedono
<glpiana> jonathanchecchia, conq uanti e quali browser hai provato?
<jonathanchecchia> uso chromium e firefox ed entrambi non si vedono più da 2 giorni
<glpiana> jonathanchecchia, prova da live
<jonathanchecchia> non so se tra i vari aggiornamenti periodici abbiano influito su questo sistema
<jonathanchecchia> live?
<jonathanchecchia> cos'è live?
<glpiana> jonathanchecchia, livecd o liveusb, quella che hai usato per installare il sistema
<jonathanchecchia> avevo usato un CD per installare ubuntu ma parliamo di 2 anni fa e non ce l'ho con m, era di un mio amico e ora mi trovo all'estero...
<glpiana> jonathanchecchia, allora prova a creare un nuovo utente  o apri la sessione ospite e vedi se cambia qualcosa. altra cosa che potresti fare è installare chrome
<jonathanchecchia> chrome è diverso da chromium?
<glpiana> sì
<akis24> e controllare di non avere adblock o blocco pop-up e similari attivati sui browser non si sa' mai
<jonathanchecchia> stavo provando a scaricare altri browser alternativi tipo vivaldi opera
<jonathanchecchia> come li vedo se sono attivati questi blocchi?
<akis24> jonathanchecchia: componenti aggiuntivi su firefox e piu' o meno stessa cosa su chromium
<jonathanchecchia> su chromium ho solo l'estensione della mia firma Gmail che uso da sempre
<jonathanchecchia> non mi risultano blocchi attivi
<jonathanchecchia> provo ad aprire la sesisone ocme ospite e a scaricare chrome
<jonathanchecchia> rimane attiva qui la chat o devo chiudere questa sessione?
<akis24> immagino si chiuda poi riapri jonathanchecchia
<jonathanchecchia> ok grazie
<Genbu> salve. ho questo errore all'avvio http://paste.ubuntu.com/23140946/ . Ho cercato di risolverlo compilando driver patchati ma non ci sono riuscito. è una scheda satellitare la sky star 2 che non uso. c'è modo semplicemente di nascondere quell'errore magari non caricando il modulo al boot?
<dido> ho un problema con 16.04 e virtualbox quando avvio mi esce l'errore vboxdrv kernel is not loaded qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<akis24> Genbu: non credo sia un problema il mancato riconoscimento del chip della skystar
<Genbu> credo anche io che funzioni.. anche se non l'ho provata. come dire è più un motivo "cosmetico". è l'unico errore che esce al boot.
<akis24> Genbu: puoi sempre scollegarla se non la usi ..
<Genbu> beh si... ma è su slot pci dovrei aprire il pc. certo posso sempre farlo.
<jonathanchecchia> ok installando Chrome funziona
<jonathanchecchia> grazie mille
<glpiana> bene
<Alex_Kubuntu> ciao gente, ho appena installato kubuntu 16.04 e vedo che non ci sono alcune cose che invece erano sulla 14.04, come ad esempio lagestione del protocollo bonjour in telepathy, si deve installare qualcosa per averlo anche qui ?
<marco022002> ciao!!
<marco022002> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<Guest89386> salve...ho installato sul mio pc la versione 10.04 lts ormai da tempo scaduta...ho acquistato presso una rivendita la rivista linux dove all'interno c'era la copia di ubuntu 16.04 lts...purtroppo non riesco ad installarla....qualcuno mi può dare informazioni tecnica per installare...grazie
<Nino73> buonasera a tuti
<Nino73> vorrei inserire qualche sfondo nuovo li inserisco su usr/share/background ma non li legge?
<Crew> Ciao, ho problemi com il mio notebook. Non funziona l'audio, qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<akis24> !dettagli | Crew
<ubot-it> Crew: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Nino73> se un notebook nuovo penso che abbiamo tutti lo stesso problema con audio
<Genbu> Nino73, mettili in immagini, poi clicca col destro sul desktop e vedrai gli sfondi
<Crew> no, il notebook l'ho comprato a giugno. Però il modello è vecchio
<Nino73> devo creare una nuova cartella
<Crew> Os: Ubuntu Mate 15.10
<Crew> qualcuno conosce qualche soluzione?
<akis24> Crew: la 15.10 è fuori supporto ormai se non erro dovrersti avanzare di versione o reinstallare da zero
<akis24> dovresti*
<Crew> qual'è il comando per avanzare di versione?
<Genbu> Nino73, direttamente nella cartella immagini
<Crew> Comunque l'audio mi funzionava fino a stamattina
<Nino73> e dove la trovo la cartella immagini
<akis24> Crew: il sistema immagino te lo abbia segnalato dal gestore aggiornamenti
<Nino73> a me mi da solo background
<Crew> vedo
<Crew> aggiornamenti software o  software e aggiornamenti? ho due app...
<Nino73> si li ho messi li ma non me li legge lo stesso
<akis24> Crew:  aprile e verifica .. una alla volta di solito è uno non due
<Genbu> in home
<Crew> una dice di controllare la propria connessione
<Genbu> Nino73, ma ti logghi come root?
<Nino73> ho letto googolando che devo inserire sulla cartella usr/share/background
<Crew> per quanto riguarda Software e Aggiornamenti. non mi dice niente di particolare
<krabador> ma sopra.
<Nino73> no sono gia scaricate e messe dentro la home immagini
<Nino73> ciao kabrador
<akis24> Crew: posta uno screen e mettilo su ..
<Crew> ok
<akis24> !image | Crew
<ubot-it> Crew: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> ciao Nino73
<Nino73> ascolta ti volevo dire che con genbu abbiamo risolto due problemi di firmaware
<Nino73> solo che due sono inrisolti
<Genbu> anche in usr/share/backgrounds dovrebbe andare bene
<Genbu> Nino73, per gli altri 2 non ti so aiutare
<Nino73> snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: failed to add i915 component master (-19)
<Nino73> e infatti chiedo a krabador
<Nino73> come mi hai detto tu
<Nino73> ath10k_pci could not fetch firmware file ath10k QCA6174/hw3.0/firmware-5.bin
<Nino73> e questo e il secondo
<Crew> Ecco il link di imgur dove ho postato lo screen dell'app software e aggiornmenti. http://imgur.com/a/TBxW5
<Crew> Ma non credo centri qualcosa aggiornare a 16.04, ho un problema dell'audio
<Crew> s
<akis24> bene
<Nino73> metti direttamente la 16.04 e vedi se l'audio non va vuol dire che ancora ubuntu non ha i driver per la tua mobo
<akis24> Nino73: pensa ai guai tuoi
<Nino73> lo dico perche anche io ho lo stesso problema di audio
<Nino73> sia con 14.04 con 15.10 e anche con la 16.04
<akis24> Nino73: le schede audio non sono tutte identiche
<Nino73> si pero se la scheda madre che ha lui e una intel dalla versione chipset Z97 l'audio se lo puo dimenticare con le versioni attuali
<akis24> Nino73: e tu come fai a saperlo che scheda madre ha ? dove lo ha scritto ?
<Nino73> presumo perche io ho una z170 e l'audio non funziona neanche
<akis24> presumi eh.. bene
<Nino73> se poi tu dici che va e allora avrai un bonus da ubuntu
<akis24> Nino73:  tu invece a breve hai altro ..
<Zagomah> Ciao a tutti
<Zagomah> è possibile parlare con un administratore? Grazie, ho un serio problema.
<akis24> Zagomah: quale sarebbe il problema ? questo canale è dedicato al supporto di ubuntu
<Zagomah> Ho un problema riguardo il forum, vorrei eliminare un mio vecchio account, eliminarlo definitivamente.
<Zagomah> In quanto ero stato bannato per troll, che ovviamente ora non faccio più.
<akis24> Zagomah: devi rivolgerti al forum stesso non qui
<Zagomah> Cioè fare una discussione sul forum?
<akis24> Zagomah:  chiedere di essere sbannato .. esempio
<Zagomah> Non voglio essere sbannato, ma eliminare quel account.
<Zagomah> In quanto non utilizzo più
<akis24> Zagomah: chiedilo a loro sul forum e non qui
<Zagomah> ok, grazie gentilissimo.
<akis24> di nulla
<Nino73> akis24 scusa se te lo dico ma scendi un po dallo sgabello sei un po arrogante io ho solo detto la mia se poi a te non va giu non e un mio problema
<RobyLery> Salve Ho un portatile HP Compaq Presario R4000, 15.04, OS Ubuntu 15.04 32 bit, RAM GiB, Processore AMD Sempron (tm) Processor +3200 1,8 Ghz, Grafica Gallium 0.4 on ATI RS480 Ho un problema che non funziona il WiFi e non ha mai funzionato, funziona solo con windows xp, si può farlo funzionare con Ubuntu ? RAM 2 GiB inoltre volevo chiederti se è poss
<RobyLery> ibile installare Ubuntu 16.04 LTS a 32 bit? Grazie
<danielezampetti> Salve a tutti, ho appena aggiornato xubuntu 14 alla versione 15, solo che durante l'installazione ho avuto alcuni problemi.
<danielezampetti> Ad un certo punto l'installazione si è arrestata e lo schermo si è spento (ma il pc era acceso). Dopo circa quattro ore l'ho spento con il tasto di avvio, e ho riacceso
<danielezampetti> Grub funziona e windows xp pure, ma xubuntu mi porta sempre ad una black screen s si spegne.
<danielezampetti> Qulcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<krabador> !dettagli | danielezampetti
<ubot-it> danielezampetti: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<danielezampetti> Xubuntu 14.04, cpu intel pentium 4, 3GB ram, scheda video integrata, è un dell dimension 4700 fisso
<danielezampetti> È bios
<krabador> si, ok
<krabador> danielezampetti: quando hai installato?
<krabador> danielezampetti: è aggiornato?
<danielezampetti> L'ho installato tipo 2 mesi fa, oggi ho provato ad aggiornarlo
<danielezampetti> Alla 15.05
<krabador> per 2 mesi , è stato fermo?
<danielezampetti> No, l'ho usato praticamente ogni giorno
<krabador> 14.04 ha l'opzione per passare a 16.04
<danielezampetti> Durante l'aggiornamento c'era uno smartphone collegato alla presa usb
<danielezampetti> In ricarica
<krabador> danielezampetti: di quale versione ti ha proposto , l'aggiornamento ?
<danielezampetti> Ho eseguitovquello che mi diceva il form all'avvio: mi chiedeva di aggiornare a 15 non 16
<RobyLery> Buonasera ho un portatile con Ubuntu 15.04 non ha mai funzionato il wifi si può fare qualcosa?
<RobyLery> RobyLery è un nickname registrato
<gigi> tarzan
<krabador> c'è Gigi?
<Guest5402> tarzan
<gigi_> film
<gigi_> vasco
<gigi> film
<Carlin0> !chat | Guest31751
<ubot-it> Guest31751: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<RobyLery> RobyLery è un nickname registrato
<RobyLery> Come si risolve il wifi che non funziona su portatile?
<Carlin0> RobyLery, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<RobyLery> si su 15.04
<Silente13> Ma solo io non riesco a installare software da terze?
<Carlin0> la 15.04 è fuori supporto
<RobyLery> posso installare la 16.04 con 2 GiB RAM - AMD sempron +3200 1,8Ghz  a 32 bit ?
<Carlin0> Silente13, hai abilitato il repo ?
<Carlin0> RobyLery, con quella cpu sarebbe meglio qualcosa di + leggero tipo xubuntu o lubuntu
<Silente13> Carlin, sì ho abilitato il repo...
<Carlin0> Silente13, che programma non riesci a installare ?
<Silente13> Brackets
<RobyLery> Ok grazie
<Silente13> Non va né da terminale, né da ubuntu software
<Carlin0> !info brackets
<ubot-it> Package brackets does not exist in xenial
<Carlin0> Silente13, non ce nei repo
<Silente13> Ok, grazie...
<fede_rico> hello everybody
<fede_rico> ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | fede_rico
<ubot-it> fede_rico: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fede_rico> ho bisogno di aiuto perchè ogni volta che accendo il pc mi da errore di sistema.il pc funziona correttamente,ma non riesco a fare gli aggiornamenti e non riesco ad usare ubuntu softwarecenter
<fede_rico> e in più non riesco ad installare nemmeno con il terminale
<fede_rico> qualc'uno mi può aiutare?
<Carlin0> fede_rico, sei da ubuntu ora ? che ubuntu hai ?
<fede_rico> si sono su ubuntu e la mia versione è il 15.10
<Carlin0> fede_rico, la 15.10 è fuori supporto , per questo non ricevi + aggiornamenti
<fede_rico> ok quindi devo istallare la nuova versione 16
<fede_rico> o passare a lubuntu perchè ho un pc un pò datato
<Carlin0> 16.04
<fede_rico> ok farò sicuramente l'aggiornamento del sistema in questi giorni
<fede_rico> grazie
<Carlin0> fede_rico, salva i dati  e fai una installazione pulita
<fede_rico> certamente
<fede_rico> questi le caratteristiche del mio portatile:
<fede_rico> ram 992,2Mib
<Carlin0> che cpu ? quanta ram ? che scheda video
<fede_rico> adesso ti scrivo tutto in un unico messaggio
<fede_rico> te l'ho mandato pv
<Carlin0> ho i pvt chiusi scrivi qui
<fede_rico> ok
<fede_rico> memoria 992,2 mb ,intel atom cpu N270 1.60GHz x2, intel GMEx86/MMX/SSE2, tipo os 32-bit. ù
<Carlin0> fede_rico, lubuntu
<fede_rico> infatti sapevo già la risposta
<fede_rico> hehehehe
<fede_rico> ma posso chiederti quali programmi riescono a girare su lubuntu?
<fede_rico> tipo rawterapie
<fede_rico> spero di averlo scritto bene
<Carlin0> lubuntu ha gli stessi repo cambia solo l'interfaccia grafica
<fede_rico> ottimo quindi con l'interfaccia grafica ridotta riescono a girare bene anche rawtherapee,3d blender,e alcuni altri programmi che sono già pre installati in ubuntu studio
<fede_rico> ?
<Carlin0> non conosco tutti i programmi ... abbi pazienza
<Carlin0> stiamo parlando di 16mila pacchetti
<Carlin0> :o)
<Carlin0> quello che c'era su ubuntu ce anche su lubuntu
<fede_rico> non intendo proprio tutti diciamo i più inportanti usati per la grafica e l'erabozione delle photo
<fede_rico> ma credo che mi resta sololo che provare
<fede_rico> ti ringrazio per l'aiuto
<fede_rico> buona notte
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-07
<stok3467> Ciao. Nella porta di connessioni di Transmission mi da "porta chiusa", come faccio ad aprirla?
<ripxcw20> Ciao. Come si aprono le porte di Transmission?
<ripxcw20> Sapete come risolvere?
<akis24> ripxcw20: risolvere cosa ?
<ripxcw20> Come aprire le porte di Transmission
<ripxcw20> in porta il ascolto mi da "porta chiusa"
<akis24> ripxcw20: magari prova ad aprirle sul router di solito transmission usa porte preimpostate
<akis24> ripxcw20: oppure cambiala su transmission e usane una che ti dia " aperta "
<akis24> ripxcw20: hai provato a usarlo e vedere come va' ?
<ripxcw20> Porta preimpostata 51413  ma mi da porta chiusa
<akis24> ripxcw20: metti qualcosa in scaricamento .. anche a me da' lo stesso ma funziona
<ripxcw20> ora provo
<ripxcw20> scarico tramite magnet?
<akis24> magnet o torrent stessa cosa ripxcw20
<ripxcw20> ok
<ripxcw20> scaricamento da 3 nodi o 0 kb/s
<ripxcw20> è normale?
<akis24> ripxcw20: aspetta qualche minuto o scegline uno con piu' nodi se devi effettuare un test per vedere se va'
<ripxcw20> ok ma dopo un po' si velocizza?
<akis24> ripxcw20: si esatto di solito si velocizza man mano
<mimmo77> salve... come controllo se ubuntu ha riconosciuto tutto l'hardware del mio portatile? grazie
<akis24> mimmo77: prova prima da live e vedi come va'
<mimmo77> ho provato ieri e si connetteva a internet e non usciva nessun errore oggi quando ho aggiornato il sistema
<ripxcw20> ok quindi anche se lascio la porta chiusa va bene?
<akis24> ripxcw20: esatto si scarica lo stesso
<akis24> mimmo77: se tutto va' bene di problemi non dovresti averne ovviamente
<mimmo77> ok grazie... ho una scheda tv... che programma mi consigli?
<akis24> mimmo77: su kubuntu credo ci sia kaffeine per altre versioni non saprei al limite basta fare una ricerca
<ripxcw20> grazie! Ciao
<akis24> mimmo77: credo anche kodi vada bene ma non ho mai provato  oppure  freetuxtv presenti nei repo  sono da provare
<mimmo77> voglio configurare questa scheda tv ma non trovo la giusta guida:
<mimmo77> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1164:0871 YUAN High-Tech Development Co., Ltd
<mimmo77> wscan non me la rileva
<Gianlu90> salve ho un pc con ubuntu 10.04 e vorrei aggiornarlo alle versioni successive ma gli aggiornamenti sono completamente bloccati il programma gestore aggiornamenti non funziona piu
<akis24> Gianlu90: devi installare da zero il supporto alla 10.04 è cessato da anni
<akis24> mimmo77: sicuro sia una scheda tv ?
<Gianlu90> ah, benissimo xD
<mimmo77> sì mi ricordo che su windows era visualizzata questa
<akis24> mimmo77: la utilizzavi su win provata ?
<mimmo77> sì
<akis24> mimmo77: prova a vedere se il produttore ha rilasciato driver per linux sul loro sito
<mimmo77> non ne trovo... comunque il portatile è del 2009
<akis24> mimmo77: guardando in giro la vedo difficile riuscire a farla funzionare su linux cosi si legge in giro " per non dire impossibile "
<skeja> scusate l'estrema ignoranza, va bene questa versione per un eeepc da 4 gb?
<ExPBoy> quale versione?
<skeja> 16.04 LTS
<skeja> quella in home
<ExPBoy> provala in live se tutto funziona va bene
<skeja> ci provo grazie mille
<ExPBoy> prego
<Carlin0> skeja, che cpu ha ? e che scheda video ?
<skeja> ora provo a vedere
<skeja> ho provato a installarlo
<skeja> ma mi da questo messaggio : this kernel requires an x86-64 cpu
<ExPBoy> bene la tua cpu non va bene
<ExPBoy> quindi prova con lubuntu e forse va
<skeja> ok ci provo
<ExPBoy> e scarica la versione a 32
<ExPBoy> la tua cpu pare non sia una 64
<M43ko> buongiorno a tutti
<M43ko> HELP ME
<M43ko> sono connesso con windows perkè non mi fa entrare su ubuntu
<M43ko> ho delle foto della schermata che mi spunta quando provo a farlo
<M43ko> c'è qualcuno che sa come potrei girarle
<M43ko> e come fare per aiutarmi a risolvere il problema (che ho notato da circa di una settimana di avere...)???????
<M43ko> heeeeeeelp
<krabador> M43ko, ma entri qui spesso per vedere e sapere che per ricevere assistenza
<krabador> !dettagli | M43ko
<ubot-it> M43ko: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<M43ko> @krab
<krabador> ah , già
<M43ko> krabador non ho capito
<krabador> !chi | M43ko
<ubot-it> M43ko: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<krabador> M43ko, qualche indizio l'hai seminato
<krabador> relazionati al messaggio di ubot-it
<M43ko> ho l'ultima versione di ubuntu, 4 GB di ram (2.93 GB ancora utilizzabili). Il pc è un portatile Samsung (Pentium Dual Core CPU), sistema a 32bit
<M43ko> scheda video Mobile Intel (R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
<krabador> non incollare qui dentro cose da una brochure, tra l'altro male
<M43ko> ho letto e riscritto a mano
<M43ko> non era una brochure ma dalle info del pc
<krabador> è uguale
<M43ko> comunque se non hai voglia di aiutare basta non rispondere
<M43ko> così
<krabador> M43ko, se non hai voglia di capire come è fatto il pc che stai usando , non usarlo
<M43ko> non mi sembra che tu mi stia aiutando a capire...
<M43ko> bensì sei solo bravo a tentare di dare lezioni di vita facendo il saccente....
<M43ko> e la cosa non aiuta
<M43ko> quindi, se ti va di aiutare bene,
<M43ko> se ti va di prendere per il culo male
<M43ko> c'è qualcuno disponibile a tentare di darmi una mano a risolvere un problema che riscontro con ubuntu? (ossia che non mi si avvia)
<krabador> !dettagli , ma seriamente | M43ko
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> !dettagli | M43ko ma seriamente
<ubot-it> M43ko ma seriamente: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<M43ko> li ho scritti prima
<krabador> marca e modelli precisi senza incollare (o copiare, se ti fa stare piu' tranquillo) da nessuna parte, se ti va di ricevere assistenza
<krabador> altrimenti torna quando hai le specifiche precise.
<M43ko> scusa perchè non andavano bene in quel modo?
<M43ko> in ogni caso
<M43ko> questa è la schermata che mi spunta
<M43ko> http://it.tinypic.com/r/w7ee4g/9
<dadexix86> M43ko, per esempio qual è il modello della CPU? Abbiamo capito che è un Dual Core, che è un Pentium (e quindi Intel), ma come puoi vedere tu stesso ce n'è una marea diversi! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_Dual-Core abbiamo bisogno del modello preciso (tipo E2140, E5200, SU4000, ecc)
<krabador> M43ko, in ogni caso, elenca specifiche precise
<M43ko> tutto quello in più che riesco a dirvi rispetto a prima è il modello del pc (Samsung R530)
<krabador> M43ko, ma è tuo?
<M43ko> CPU Pentium dual core T4400
<M43ko> riesco a risalire solo a questo
<M43ko> 2.20GHz
<M43ko> l'altra schermata di errore che mi spuntava era questa
<M43ko> http://it.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2jbsg92&s=9#.V8_7kFSLTIU
<krabador> " fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione." ---> si riferisce a fare un punto della situazione su cos'è successo prima del problema, comandi dati , aggiornamenti fatti, e fornire documentazione del problema
<M43ko> se non siete in grado di aiutarmi (perchè io non riesco ad essere più esaustivo)
<M43ko> no non installato niente
<M43ko> anzi non l'ho proprio usato perchè sono stato in ferie; quelle volte che lo accendevo accedevo solo a Windows
<M43ko> ed ogni tanto entravo su ubuntu (con difficoltà)
<krabador> !ripristino | M43ko
<ubot-it> M43ko: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> con la iso della versione che hai installato.
<M43ko> ok
<M43ko> devo ricarica la versione che ho di nuovo nella chiavetta usb
<M43ko> e ripristinare
<M43ko> proverò
<M43ko> grazie mille
<M43ko> krabador: grazi mille; ho risolto
<M43ko> dopo ore ad installare nella pennetta USB il sistema operativo.iso
<M43ko> ed il tentativo di ripristino (andato a vuoto), non me lo dava tra le impostazioni (non ho capito il perchè)
<krabador> M43ko, non è un blog
<M43ko> ho riavviato e sono entrato in modalità recovery (se non erro)
<krabador> M43ko, hai problemi da esporre?
<M43ko> ok, hai ragione
<M43ko> volevo solo ringraziarti
<M43ko> ciao
<M43ko> grazie
<M43ko> beh si è rallentato un pò all'avvio mi sembra
<M43ko> però controllerò meglio domani
<M43ko> ciao
<gianpi> qualcuno può aiutarmi riguardo wifi?
<krabador> !qualcuno | gianpi
<ubot-it> gianpi: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> gianpi, specificando pero'
<krabador> !dettagli | gianpi
<ubot-it> gianpi: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<gianpi> prima installazione ubuntu 16.04 in dual-boot su pentium 4 2 Gb ram windows 7.Wifi con Atheros scheda pci e Asus Wl-167g usb2 adapter ok su windows negativo in ubuntu come faccio?
<gianpi> pc desktop
<gianpi> errore leggi Asus WL ecc
<krabador> gianpi, puoi collegare il pc in questione qui da ubuntu, con cavo lan?
<gianpi> aggiungo che nel cd di installazione ubuntu non ho la cartella --/main/n
<gianpi> non posso ora affiancato al pc lavoro in intyernet con un portatile
<gianpi> devo aspettare?
<krabador> gianpi, devi connettere questa ubuntu qui
<krabador> in quando serve il risultato di comandi dal terminale , per diagnosticare il problema
<gianpi> e come faccio? se non mi viene riconosciuta la scheda wifi
<krabador> e per risolverlo
<krabador> secondo te perchè ti ho fatto la prima domanda?
<gianpi> dimmi i comandi da fare
<krabador> gianpi, entra qui con ubuntu, con comodo quando puoi .
<gianpi> ma qui io non posso avere ubuntu. questo à
<gianpi> è un portatile vicino al pc su cui è montato ubuntu
<krabador> " <krabador> gianpi, puoi collegare il pc in questione qui da ubuntu, con cavo lan? " <gianpi> non posso ora affiancato al pc lavoro in intyernet con un portatile   ---> entra qui con cavo lan quando puoi
<krabador> <krabador> gianpi, devi connettere questa ubuntu qui
<krabador> <krabador> in quando serve il risultato di comandi dal terminale , per diagnosticare il problema e per risolverlo
<gianpi> mai potrò avere questa poossibilità
<krabador> e allora "non posso ora"
<krabador> ?
<gianpi> almeno ditemi come posso copiare i driver da windows  in ubuntu
<krabador> gianpi, non funziona cosi' ;)
<gianpi> ripeo , il modem si trova molto distante non ho v
<gianpi> cavi lan ne alcuna configurazione
<gianpi> al limite quello che posso fare e collegare il pc in windows con voi
<krabador> gianpi, allora preoccupati di far pervenire qui dentro, il pastebin di    sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> mandato in ubuntu
<krabador> gianpi, con computer sconnesso ad internet durante l'installazione, non hai fatto gli aggiornamenti , che piu' che spesso risolvono problemi post installazione
<krabador> !paste | gianpi
<ubot-it> gianpi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gianpi> risulato molto lungo comunque vede : AR5212/5213/2414 wireless Network Adaper vendor  Qualcomm Atheros phisical id: f bus info:pci@0000:03:of.0 logical name: wlp3s15 version: 01 serial:00:19:e0:67:66:a0 width: 32 bits clock: 33Mhz  continua ancoraa se vi serve ve lo continuo
<krabador> gianpi, fa un file di testo
<krabador> !paste | gianpi
<ubot-it> gianpi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> che carichi qui , e qui dentro incolli il link fatto da li
<gianpi> capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless firmware=N/A latency=168 link=no maxlatency=28 minght=10 multicast=yes wireless IEEE 802.11bg resources: irq:18 memory: dfde0000-dfdeffff
<krabador> gianpi, fa
<krabador> gianpi, il
<krabador> gianpi, pastebin
<gianpi> come posso fare il copia incolla da un pc al altro, se fossero due windows te lo farei ma da ubuntu non so come farlo
<krabador> gianpi, sai creare un file di testo ?
<gianpi> no è la prima volta che vedo linux
<krabador> gianpi, allora, tieniti forte
<krabador> gianpi, si crea nello stesso modo, in tutti i sistemi operativi
<krabador> apri un bell'editor di testo
<gianpi> e poi se anche ci arrivo come faccio a passarlo su una chiavetta usb da cui poi poterlo passare qui?
<krabador> lo crei , lo salvi
<krabador> e ti sei risposto da solo.
<gianpi> dove lo trovo l'editor
<gianpi> prima installazione ubuntu 16.04 in dual-boot su pentium 4 2 Gb ram windows 7.Wifi con Atheros scheda pci e Asus Wl-167g usb2 adapter ok su windows negativo in ubuntu
<krabador> gianpi, che stai facendo adesso?
<krabador> gianpi, crea questo benedetto pastebin , e mandalo qui
<gianpi> cderco di trovare l editor tyesto
<krabador> gianpi, clicca in alto a sinistra, e poi cercare tra tutti i programmi, anche digitando parte del nome o descrizione
<gianpi> sono in Home
<Salvatore> Salve, oggi pomeriggio ho installato ubuntu server sul mio pc, ora ho installato il web server e tutto ciò che mi serviva ma ora ho collegato il mio hard disk esterno ma non so come vedere il nome del hard disk o estensione
<krabador> Salvatore, sudo fdisk -l
<gianpi> dove si trova l'editor di testo?
<krabador> gianpi, hai letto quello che ho scritto?
<krabador> gianpi, ma ce l'hai un po' di manualità pc generica, al di fuori di ubuntu?
<gianpi> come mi piacerebbe poter parlare in skype,  si e molta ma mi devi dire dove trovo TESTO notepad per inytenderci
<krabador> gianpi, te l'ho detto
<krabador> ma non credo che tu, abbia mai cliccato in alto a sinistra
<krabador> con la tua molta manualità
<krabador> gianpi, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/Glossario#Dash
<krabador> gianpi, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/Glossario?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=dash1_corner.png
<gianpi> ben lASCIAMO PERDERE, PERò mi meraviglia come non si possa essere piu semplici, quando a uno che non ha mai visto una cosa in alto a sinistra non ricavi niente
<krabador> gianpi, piu' semplice della stessa immagine, non saprei propiro
<krabador> *proprio
<gianpi> allora testo trovato. ora faccio crrl-c per copiare?
<gianpi> c ome si fa a copiare dalla finestra del terminale?
<akis24> giampi  seleziona col mouse dai dai sveglia ..
<krabador> gianpi, hai molta manualità hai detto
<krabador> gianpi, il tasto destro non ce l'hai?
<gianpi> si e poi
<krabador> su linux queste cose non sono diverse
<krabador> gianpi, ti si deve spiegare come e dove incollare?
<gianpi> visto
<krabador> gianpi, hai letto il link del pastebin ed il messaggio di ubot mandatoti 2 volte ?
<krabador> bene.
<gianpi> ora incollato in testo, adesso?
<krabador> gianpi, l'hai detto anche tu , che cosa devi fare, per farci avere il pastebin
<krabador> susu
<gianpi> ma come faccio ad incollare in pastebin qualcosa che si trova in altro pc? aleno dimmi come posso salvare il testo in una chiavetta
<akis24> gianpi: e magari se ci attacchi la usb al pc con ubuntu viene montata e e poi lo copi dentro il file di testo ... se devi farlo su winz che cambia ?
<gianpi> si ma è una parola trovarla
<gianpi> e come con ubuntu viene montata
<akis24> gianpi: montata =  appare magari l'icona sul desktop della usb      o dal gestore file dovresti vederla comunque se lo apri
<gianpi> no non la vede
<gianpi> lasciamo stare. a quanto pare è necessario che prima mi impratichischi di ubuntu. poi vedrò in ogni caso pensi sia meglio che provi ad installare tutto di nuovo? tieni presente anche come dicevo prima che seguendo un guida riguardo wifi dovevo cercare i drive in una cartella del disco di installazione e che tale cartella ,la /n , non esiste nel mio
<gianpi>  disco. inoltre ci sarebbe la possibilità di una chiacchierata via Sakype con qulacuno volonteroso. Circa la mia competenze, sono un programmatore dal 1985 ciuao e gtante graziue
<akis24> ciao
<gianpi> e rifguARDO LE DUE DOMANDE'
<akis24> gianpi: purtroppo noi non si hanno conoscenze da programmatori scusaci
<gianpi> chiedo se serve che riinstalli il cd
<Carlin0> gianpi, che guida avresti seguito ?
<gianpi> problemi ubuntu16.04 wifi dove si indica di installare nd(non ricordo) per reperire i driver da windows
<gianpi> comunque se all'atto della installazione la scheda wifi trovata non viene abilitata cosa si deve fare?
<Carlin0> gianpi, la situazione cambia da scheda a scheda
<Carlin0> ogni hardware ha la sua soluzione
<gianpi> ne ho due tutte e due le vede ma non abilita o trasferise da windows i driver
<akis24> gianpi: collegarlo tramite cavo come ti ha detto prima krabador poi effettuare aggiornamenti di sistema che non hai fatto per ovvie ragioni .. e poi si valuta il problema wifi driver ecc
<gianpi> ok grazie ciao
<krabador> gianpi, problemi col copia/incolla?
<gianpi> si perchè io credevo ctrl-c invece tasto destro e trovi e chi lo sapeva
<krabador> gianpi, mai fatto copia incolla col tasto destro?
<krabador> gianpi, hai mai valutato di frequentare un corso per ECDL ?
<gianpi> ho 86 anni
<krabador> gianpi, stai scherzando?
<gianpi> no nat 1931
<krabador> gianpi, e allora dillo subito
<krabador> gianpi, sei riuscito ad aprire l'editor di testo?
<krabador> andiamo per gradi
<gianpi> comunque mi presento Giancarlo d'Italia ex Uff. RT centro radio trieste e petroliere compagnia americana per 10 anni dal 1985 con il Pc programmi di diverssi tipi grafica impaginazione  ecc ecc. nato a Trieste 1931 ciao+
<krabador> gianpi, se vuoi rimanere, facciamo il file
<Carlin0> !chat | gianpi
<ubot-it> gianpi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gianpi> riguardo il testo , si ma la chiavetta non la vede, vede il floppy (non ne ho più nessuno9
<krabador> gianpi, ed il floppy , ce l'hai in tutti e 2 i pc?
<gianpi> NO
<krabador> gianpi, la chiavetta non te la vede ubuntu?
<gianpi> o sono io che non la vedo
<krabador> gianpi, quando apri il gestore files, che sarebbe quel software con l'icona da scaffaletto, nella barra laterale
<krabador> che voci hai , poi, a sinistra ?
<krabador> a chiavetta inserita
<gianpi> home scrivania documenti immagini musica video floppoy altre posizioni
<krabador> gianpi, c'è una linea separatora, cosa hai sotto di essa?
<gianpi> altre posizioni e quindi computer system dialog data
<krabador> nessuna che si chiama "volume" ?
<krabador> o col nome di etichetta della chiavettga?
<gianpi> e rete windows che aperta "Il contenuto non può essere visualizzato  recuper elenco condivisioni dal server non riuscito file o directory non esistente
<krabador> in questo momento la chiavetta è inserita ?
<gianpi> si, ma in DATA trovo la cartella di WLAN _ATHEROS che aperta mi fa vedere dutti i relativi driver
<krabador> gianpi, puoi salvare anche li dentro
<krabador> il file di testo appena fatto , con il contenuto del comando di prima
<krabador> smonti la pendrive,la attacchi al pc windows, apri il file, copi il contenuto, vai nel link di pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | gianpi
<ubot-it> gianpi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> che sarebbe questo
<krabador> ci incolli il file, in quella pagina c'è anche un campo dove è richiesto un nome, che puo' essere quello che ti pare
<krabador> clicchi paste
<gianpi> si ma poi a che serve, dovrei spegnere il pc passare in windows, si magari potrei postare  il tutto più tardi, ma se si dovessere chiedere altre info--- insomma troopo lungo
<krabador> gianpi, servono i risultati precisi dei comandi
<krabador> per diagnostica e soluzione ù
<krabador> non è sicuramente una procedura scheggia, ma ci siamo quasi
<gianpi> si ma non posso spegnere e riaccendere pass troppo tempo devo trovare altra soluzione intanto dove sta la chiavetta sarebbe già un passo  avanti
<krabador> se hai modo di procurarti un cavo lan, in prestito, o in altro modo, è preferibile, per intervenire in maniera diretta sulla macchina
<Salvatore> E possibile reinstallare un pacchetto da me installato in precedenza?
<krabador> si
<Salvatore> Non so, magari esiste un comando tipo apt-get reinstall o bho
<krabador> Salvatore, sudo apt-get install --reinstall pacchetto
<krabador> !apt | Salvatore
<ubot-it> Salvatore: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<Salvatore> Grazie mille?
<Salvatore> !*
<gianpi> 20 metri almeno e passarlo attraverso tre stanze, non subito il tutto perchè il mio vecchio pc si è bruciata la scheda video, sono in attesa di comprare uno nuovo e intanto volevo riesumare il vecchio pentium 4 ce privare finalmente linux che da tempo volevo farlo ma senza il tempo necessario
<krabador> gianpi, con un pentium 4, ti conviene andare direttamente su una derivata di ubuntu, chiamata lubuntu
<gianpi> spiegami di più ho un pentium 4 con 2 gb di ram
<krabador> allora gianpi , di ubuntu ci sono delle derivate
<krabador> tutte hanno la stessa base software di ubuntu , e lo stesso parco software che si puo' installare
<krabador> ma ambienti grafici diversi
<krabador> in ubuntu , l'ambiente grafico che viene usato, e sviluppato , si chiama unity, facile da usare e funzionale, che pero' è un po' pesante per macchine datate
<gianpi> come tolgo ubuntu e lo sostituisco con lubuntu?
<krabador> le derivate, prendono parte del nome, dall'ambiente grafico sfruttato
<krabador> lubuntu sfrutta un ambiente grafico chiamato lxde
<krabador> che è leggerissio
<krabador> leggerissimo, e con un'impostazione che ricorda windows xp
<krabador> gianpi, reinstalli semplicemente sopra ubuntu, lubuntu. Il programma di installazione ti chiederà di usare tutto il disco, o di sostituire ubuntu con lubuntu
<gianpi> dove lo scarico
<krabador> discretamente facile, devi solo scaricare il file iso di lubuntu
<krabador> e fare un supporto di installazione
<krabador> dvd
<krabador> o pendrive
<krabador> !lubuntu | gianpi
<ubot-it> gianpi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<gianpi> grazie molto gentile, ma nessuno può venire in sakype?
<gianpi> grazie ella chat, saluto tutti, chiudo
<libellula> ciao, quando lancio firefox e chrome dal terminale mi dà una serie di errori interminabili e vorrei capire perchè
<akis24> libellula:  si aprono i browser o no ?
<libellula> sì
<akis24> libellula: fai vedere gli errori da terminale e mettili su paste .. magari è un problema dovuto agli addon
<akis24> !paste | libellula
<ubot-it> libellula: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<libellula> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23146487/
<libellula> stessa csa con chrome
<f843d0> libellula: sono errori DBus delle Glib
<f843d0> libellula: le applicazioni ne sono piene
<libellula> quindi è una cosa "normale"?
<akis24> libellula: diciamo che puoi ignorarli tranquillamente tra le altre cose non hai problemi a navigare immagino
<libellula> nono era solo per sapere
<libellula> ciaoooo e grazie
<Salvatore> Raga sto usando Ubuntu server e mi servirebbe sapere la directory di una usb che ho collegato come faccio?
<f843d0> Salvatore: mount
<f843d0> Salvatore: controlla nella lista dove è stato montato il dispositivo
<Salvatore> Ehm e' uscito fuori un casino, non ci capisco nulla
<f843d0> Salvatore: puoi incrociare con sudo fdisk -l per indovinare il dev, o dmesg | tail
<Salvatore> Qualcosa di più semplice?
<f843d0> Salvatore: e cosa usi a fare ubuntu server?
<Salvatore> Ci ho installato sopra owncloud e devo collegare l'hard disk esterno in esso
<Salvatore> In modo da poter archiviare i dati anche in essso
<Salvatore> esso*
<Salvatore> Se magari puoi aiutarmi nel trovare la directory mi faresti un gran favore
<f843d0> Salvatore: ho suggerito tre comandi, comincia tu a mostrare buona volontà e pubblica i paste
<f843d0> !paste | Salvatore
<ubot-it> Salvatore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Salvatore> pastebin di mount
<Salvatore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23146640/
<Salvatore> fdisk -l non mi da il pastebin
<Salvatore> Ultimo comando : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23146642/
<Salvatore> Ultimo comando: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23146642/
<f843d0> Salvatore: il comando di fdisk qual è?
<Salvatore> fdisk -l
<f843d0> Salvatore: ecco, e ti sembra quello che ho detto?
<f843d0> 18:15:00< f843d0> Salvatore: puoi incrociare con sudo fdisk -l per indovinare il dev, o dmesg | tail
<Salvatore> sudo fdisk -l?
<f843d0> Salvatore: comunque il disco sembra essere sdc
<f843d0> Salvatore: mount | grep sdc
<Salvatore> Nessuna risposta
<f843d0> Salvatore: mkdir ~/foo && sudo mount /dev/sdc1 ~/foo && ls ~/foo
<Salvatore> Ok mi ha dato i dati del hardidisk
<Salvatore> harddisk*
<Salvatore> Potresti aiutarmi in ultima cosa?
<Salvatore> Una volta inserito il percorso del hard disk e della cartella dove cercare mi dice sempre che il file e' mancante
<Salvatore> Ho controllato ed il file in quella cartella c'è
<f843d0> Salvatore: saranno i permessi
<f843d0> Salvatore: anche noti come sticky bit, due googlate, ed è tutta saluta
<f843d0> s/saluta/salute
<Salvatore> Si ma mi dice file inesistente
<Salvatore> Vale lo stesso il problema dei permessi?
<krabador> Salvatore, stai usando un gestore file grafico, o sei nel terminale?
<Salvatore> Sono nel browser alla pagina di owncloud
<Salvatore> https://thepb.in/p/pghQgnMG9B0uR
<Salvatore> Esce questo
<krabador> Salvatore, owncloud è a se
<Salvatore> è a se in che senso?
<krabador> nel senso che ha la sua configurazione per vedere devices, partizioni , eccetera
<krabador> montate al volo e non
<Salvatore> Io volevo spostare la cartella data di owncloud  nel hard disk ma usando filezilla mi dice permesso negato come faccio?
<Salvatore> Uso filezilla
<Salvatore> come client ftp
<Salvatore> Come faccio a dare i permessi a /dev/sdc1? con chmod mi dice directory inesistente
<gigirock> sudo chmod 777 /dev/sdc1 salluc69
<gigirock> sudo chmod 777 /dev/sdc1 Salvatore
<Salvatore> Non va
<krabador> Salvatore,o in fstab lo fai montare da qualche parte (cartella) con permessi per tutti
<krabador> oppure monti a mano in cartella con permessi per tutti
<Salvatore> Per vedere quello che c'è dentro l'hard disk dal terminale come faccio?
<krabador> Salvatore, ehm
<krabador> hai montato la partizione da qualche parte ?§
<Salvatore> No
<krabador> #eallora???
<krabador> ;)
<Salvatore> Ho solo collegato l'harddisk ed ho scoperto che la sua directory e' /dev/sdc1
<Salvatore> Come faccio a montarlo su owncloud?
<krabador> Salvatore, non ci riguarda ownclous
<krabador> *s
<krabador> *s
<krabador> *d
<krabador> ooooh..
<krabador> :D
<Salvatore> E allora puoi dirmi come montarlo da qualche parte?
<krabador> Salvatore, owncloud non è plug and play
<Salvatore> Capisco
<krabador> e linux deve essere configurato, per esserlo
<krabador> in ubuntu desktop quando inserisci un device usb, viene riconosciuto, e chieso all'utente cosa fare
<krabador> se l'utente sceglie di vedere il contenuto, viene montato , aperto il file browser, e visualizzato
<krabador> da terminale, sudo fdisk -l , per vedere dove sta
<krabador> poi, sudo mount /dev/sdxy /cartella , con x lettera di device, e y numero di partizione
<Salvatore> krabador come do ad owncloud il permesso di lettura e scrittura alla cartella /dev/sdd1
<pave17> buonasera a tutti, ho avuto un problema con lubuntu e ho dovuto formattare. Ora sto reistallando e vorrei fare un installazione personalizzata per crearmi una partizione dati, ma non mi ricordo come avevo fatto la prima volta.  C'è qualcuno che riesce a darmi una mano?
<krabador> pave17, che disco hai a disposizione, per lubuntu?
<pave17> 60gb... guarda sono appena partito con l?'installazione e non mi ricordo come è meglio fare: spunto scaricare aggiornamenti di terze parti, e installare software di terze parti?
<krabador> pave17, si, entrambi
<krabador> pave17, ma ti coviene partizionare prima il disco
<krabador> poi far partire l'installazione
<krabador> assegnare le partizioni all'installer
<krabador> e andare tranquillamente avanti
<krabador> pave17, che disco hai a disposizione, per lubuntu?
<pave17> eh scusa ormai sono andato avanti...e ho selezionato solo la seconda... ma tanto che aggiornamenti avrebbe dovuto scaricare?ho appena scaricato la iso
<krabador> pave17, allora
<krabador> delle 2 proprio la prima è fondamentale
<krabador> la seconda si puo' tranquillamente evitare
<pave17> ah...come mai?
<krabador> pave17, poi, se non ricordo male, stai parlando di partizionamento, o no?
<krabador> se il disco a tua disposizione
<krabador> per il quale non mi rispondi da 2 domande, è grande
<krabador> conviene fare una home separata
<krabador> da assegnare in installazione
<krabador> all'installer
<pave17> si...è che prima di partizionare (in fase di installazione dico) prima bisogna scegliere quelle due cose li... ma a questo punto torno indietro e gli metto la spunta?
<krabador> pave17, senti
<krabador> puoi rispondere sul disco
<krabador> o devi girarci intorno fino a domani'
<krabador> ?
<krabador> se il disco è grande, e vuoi decidere per una home separata, che è estremamente consigliato , è il caso di lasciare per un attimo perdere l'installazione
<pave17> allora io ho un hard disk da 80 gb su cui vorrei mettere so dati e swap.
<krabador> partizionare il disco in sessione di prova,e poi far partire l'installazione
<krabador> we, fresco come una rosa :D
<krabador> quanta ram hai in questo pc?
<pave17> 1 gb
<krabador> !dettagli | pave17
<ubot-it> pave17: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> allora stai già sbagliando con ubuntu ;)
<pave17> lubuntu...
<krabador> ah, perfetto, stai installando lubuntu
<krabador> ho riletto adeso
<krabador> *adesso
<krabador> che cpu, e scheda video ci sono li dentro?
<pave17> comunque il computer è molto vecchio il processore è un celeron D ma non so il modello preciso, 1 gb di ram, gpu non so che modello ma da 128 mb e molto vecchia (non si connette col pcie ma col connettore vecchio), hard disk da 80 gb sata 1. computer di 8-9 anni fa (nato con vista)
<pave17> esco dall'in stallazione e faccio partire gparted?
<krabador> pave17, si , sei già in live?
<pave17> si
<krabador> molto bene
<Claudio> Ho appena installato edubuntu 14.0.4 e provo a collegare un client dopo aver creato un utente sul server. Appena metto le credenziali sul client questo aspetta un attimo e poi mi richiede nuovamente le credenziali
<Claudio> sul syslog del server dice di non trovare il file /etc/ltsp/nbd-server.allow successo a qualcuno ?
<krabador> Claudio, edubuntu, client , server...
<krabador> che stai combinando?
<Claudio> scusate..
<Claudio> credevo fosse la chat di edubuntu....
<pave17> eh vabbe io sono uscito e ho iniziato formattando tutto... ora ceh
<pave17> che spazio do alle varie partizioni?
<krabador> pave17, ma stai scrivendo qui da li?
<pave17> no un altro pc...
<krabador> ti puoi connettere qui da li
<krabador> il che faciliterebbe tutto
<pave17> ah se è necessario...è che quel pc è più lento...
<krabador> ma sicuramente sei piu' lento tu a leggere qui e riportare li
<krabador> pave17, se connesso con cavo lan, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install hexchat
<krabador> lo apri, e ti connetti qui
<pave17> vabbe esco e riapro la chat li...
<pave17> eccomi scusa riesci a riscrivermi il comando_
<krabador> vabeh, da hexchat è piu' pratico , se sei qui da firefox, è uguale
<pave17> non so enanche cosa sia hexchat...
<krabador> vabeh, allora
<krabador> apri gparted
<pave17> ci sono e gia ripulito tutto
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo , produrrà un link , incollalo qui
<pave17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23147229/
<pave17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23147229/
<pave17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23147229/
<pave17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23147229/
<Guest33952> ilm
<pave17> scusa ho fatto un casino..comuque quello e il link
<krabador> pave17, beh, non mi sembra tu abbia pulito tutto
<krabador> !list | Guest33952
<ubot-it> Guest33952: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<pave17> non gli ho dato poi il comando di farlo effettivamente...
<krabador> pave17, ok, elimina tutte le partizioni, crea una partizione di 20-30gb ext4, che assegnerai alla root
<pave17> ok
<krabador> pave17, dopo di che crei una partizione di 2gb di swap, che sposti, dalla finestrella di creazione , completamente a destra dello spazio
<krabador> poi crei una partizione con tutto lo spazio rimanente, ext4
<krabador> che assegnerai alla home
<pave17> fatto
<krabador> pave17, bene, applica le modifiche in gparted
<krabador> una volta che ha finito lo chiudi , fai partire l'installazione
<krabador> selezioni aggiornamenti e installazione software di terze parti
<krabador> quando ti chiede dove installare, fa un fischio
<krabador> selezioni "altro" e fa un fischio
<pave17> scusa ma in che modo si decide home e boot
<krabador> <krabador> quando ti chiede dove installare, selezioni "altro" e fa un fischio
<krabador> ;)
<pave17> ok allora io a livello di home e boot non ho fatto nulla... faccio partire l installer
<krabador> pave17, ancora no l'hai fatto ?
<krabador> ;)
<pave17> ok adesso vado...
<pave17> ci sono
<krabador> adesso hai una schermata con la lista partizioni
<krabador> selezioni quella per la root
<pave17> si
<krabador> clicchi in basso a sinistra su "change" o "modifica"
<krabador> in base alla lingua
<krabador> nella finestra seleziona "usa come" ---> "file system ext4 con journaling" , "pounto di mount" ---> /
<krabador> stessa cosa fai per la home, ma il punto di mount dovrà essere " /home"
<pave17> ok scusa ma allora nella prima ci va / e non /boot. root e boot non sono la stessa cosa.
<pave17> e una doamnda
<krabador> esatto
<krabador> non ho mai parlato di "boot"
<pave17> ok grazie
<pave17> vado avanti (domanda)
<pave17> poi l so lo installo nella root (domanda)
<pave17> per conferma...
<krabador> vai avanti
<krabador> pave17, non puoi proprio installarlo nella /home ;)
<pave17> ok bene...
<bobone> Buonasera
<bobone> Sul mio PC Ubuntu le connessione wifi ha smesso di funzionare
<bobone> Ero connesso ad una rete, si è disconnesso e ora non rileva più nessuna rete
<krabador> bobone, connettiti con un cavo lan, da quel pc, qui
<bobone> E mi dice addirittura "nessun dispositivo di rete disponibile"
<bobone> Non ho l'entrata
<bobone> L'entrata LAN
<krabador> e che computer sarebbe?
<bobone> ASUS TP-300L
<bobone> Non è possibile far nulla senza?
<krabador> spegni, aspetta un paio di minuti , riavvia, e vedi come va
<bobone> Ok
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-08
<apulo60> Ho scaricato su una pen drive l'ultima versione di Ubuntu ma non riesco a fare il dual boot su un computer HP a 64 bit. Ho deselezionato l'avvio rapido e dopo essere entrato nella  schermata UEFI, F10 Bios setup , dal System Configuration al Boot Option ho disabilitato Legacy Support e Secure Boot. Da questo punto in poi non riesco ad andare avanti
<apulo60> . Chi può darmi una mano? Grazie
<lorenzo_> Buongiorno ho un problema con la Scheda WiFi Mediatek MT7630 qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<glpiana> lorenzo_, interna o usb?
<lorenzo_> interna
<glpiana> lorenzo_, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | lorenzo_
<ubot-it> lorenzo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lorenzo_> ok
<lorenzo_> https://paste.gnome.org/paw9pgrou
<lorenzo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23149157/
<lorenzo_> glpiana_
<glpiana> lorenzo_, sì, lorenzo_ , dammi tempo
<lorenzo_> ok grazie
<glpiana> lorenzo_, prova a seguire la procedura spiegata qui https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220146/comments/125
<lorenzo_> ok ora provo
<lorenzo_> First Download the Driver Package from: http://www.mediatek.com/en/downloads/mt7630-pcie/
<lorenzo_> non è piu disponibile
<glpiana> lorenzo_, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<lorenzo_> 16.04
<glpiana> lorenzo_, mi sa che al momento non c'è nulla da fare per quella scheda
<lorenzo_> ok! mi consigli di tornare momentaneamente ad ubuntu 14?
<glpiana> lorenzo_, prima fai una prova: Network controller: MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter
<glpiana> scusa, copiato male
<glpiana> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2326799
<lorenzo_> ok provo
<lorenzo_> riavvio e vedo se funziona
<mimmo77> salve... ho una penna tv e vorrei disabilitare la scheda tv interna del portatile per usare quella usb.... c'è un modo? grazie
<mimmo77> in quanto quella interna non ha driver disponibili
<ExPBoy> mimmo77, se quella interna non funziona e se ti riconosce quella usb non serve disabilitarla
<mimmo77> ho provato ora e quella usb e non me la riconosce kaffeine... c'è un modo per resettarla?
<ExPBoy> resettarla?
<ExPBoy> mimmo77, che scheda tv è?
<mimmo77> cioè farla riconoscere... mi sa che ho fatto un casino :-)
<mimmo77> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bda:2838 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL2838 DVB-T
<ExPBoy> allora la vede
<mimmo77> pennetta
<ExPBoy> mimmo77,  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1905057
<mimmo77> grazie ora provo
<ExPBoy> si ma non è detto funzioni
<ExPBoy> io ho trovato quel post con google
<mimmo77> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23149255/
<ExPBoy> mimmo77, leggi bene la guida
<mimmo77> scusami mi son ricordato di aver installato gqrx così per provare, e da li non mi ha fatto funzionare la pennetta
<ExPBoy> mimmo77, non posso sapere quello che hai fatto devi fare delle prove e verificare che sia tutto ok altro non so dirti
<mimmo77> son riuscito a configurare la scheda tv, c'è segnale ma sia kaffeine che questo comando non trovano niente
<mimmo77> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23149427/
<glpiana> mimmo77, stai usando quella interna o la usb?
<mimmo77> interna... quella usb l'ho staccata
<glpiana> mimmo77, mmm... prova a scrivere nel terminale: dmesg | grep -i firmware       vediamo se esce qualcosa
<mimmo77> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23149502/
<glpiana> mimmo77, secondo me è qualcosa che non va nel firmware. non saprei però come aiutarti a risolvere la cosa. se hai anche l'adattatore usb, prova con quello
<mimmo77> :-(
<loremoli> buongiorno ho ubuntu 14.04 ma non mi va la scheda wifi mediatek sapete come risolvere?
<glpiana> loremoli, è la stessa mediatek di stamattina?
<loremoli> si
<loremoli> sono passato ad ubuntu 14
<glpiana> loremoli, con la 14 prima andava?
<loremoli> si
<glpiana> e adesso?
<loremoli> ma avevo fatto qualche procedimento che ora non ricordo ed ora stesso problema che ho sul 16
<glpiana> ok
<Gianlu90> salve a tutti, ho una pennetta usb su cui ho messo una live di ubuntu 16.04 , ma vorrei sapere come fare per non perdere tutti i dati allo spegnimento del pc
<dadocaso> ciao a tutti , vorrei trasformare il mio tablet 2in1 con windows
<dadocaso> e mettere ubuntu toch
<dadocaso> dove trovo una guida?
<dadocaso> ufficiale ovviemnte
<dadocaso> c'è nessuno?
<alessio> buon pomeriggio, ho un problema al mio fisso, dopo un ripristino finito male continua a riavviarsi, cosa posso fare?
<krabador> francy, what's up?
<krabador> francy, what's up?
<Elementary> Ciao, ho un problema di installazione per elementary OS, lo apro in UEFI dal bios, ottengo il classico menù dove si può selezionare se installare il sistema o provarlo, bene, il punto è che se scelgo qualcosa finisco in una schermata nera infinita, invece se avvio la USB senza uefi, ottengo un errore Unable to find d medium containing li file syste
<Elementary> m, che posso fare?
<Carlin0> rivolgerti alla community si elementary OS
<Elementary> Ok, dove la trovo
<Carlin0> qui si da supporto solo a ubuntu
<Elementary> Comunque ho notato che questo errore viene anche ad altre versioni, tra cui ubuntu
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-09
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus : http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04
<krabador> ciccio73, spifferi?
<krabador> ciccio73, spifferi?
<fdcesco1> Buon giorno
<fdcesco1> C'è nessuno
<glpiana> !nessuno | fdcesco1
<ubot-it> fdcesco1: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<fdcesco1> non riesco a risolvere un problema con l'audio del mio Notebook, praticamente se vado sul terminale e alzo i volumi di alsa mixer allora tutto funziona ma se riavvio non sento più nulla
<ExPBoy> fdcesco1, ma hai salvato le impostazioni audio?
<glpiana> alsactl store
<fdcesco1> Sì già fatto mille volte non succede nulla con quel comando
<glpiana> fdcesco1, prova con sudo alsactl store
<Carlin0> fdcesco1, hai pasticciato i permessi nella home ?
<fdcesco1> già fatto anche quello ho letto parecchi forum prima di contattarvi
<fdcesco1> non ho fatto nulla di tutto ciò
<fdcesco1> perfino ho reinstallato ubuntu 3 volte ma nulla
<fdcesco1> è un problema con driver secondo voi
<ExPBoy> non penso
<ExPBoy> hai detto che se agisci su alsamixer poi va
<fdcesco1> Nessuno sa aiutarmi
<ExPBoy> secondo me è solo da salvare
<glpiana> fdcesco1, setta i volumi, dai alsactl store, riavvia e dai alsatl restore e vedi se ripristina i volumi
<fdcesco1> bella idea ora provo
<ExPBoy> uhm
<Carlin0> 15 secondi riavvio ???
<ExPBoy> appunto
<glpiana> dispositivo ubuntu embedded senza interfaccia grafica
<ExPBoy> lol
<fdcesco1> non posso fare alsactl store ma sudo alsactl store la prima mi da errore
<ExPBoy> permessi pacioccati
<glpiana> fdcesco1, hai detto che lo avevi già fatto parecchie volte. dava errore anche allora o solo ora che ti è stato suggerito qui?
<fdcesco1> io ho sempre fatto sudo alsactl store
<glpiana> ok, fallo con sudo
<fdcesco1> ok quando riavvio e faccio sudo alsactl restore mi ripristina i volumi
<fdcesco1> a come li avevo impostati prima del riavvio
<glpiana> fdcesco1, bene, allora facciamo una prova. nel terminale scrivi: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<glpiana> fdcesco1, l'ultima riga di quel file è: exit 0
<glpiana> nella riga precedente scrivi: alsactl restore
<glpiana> poi salva il file, chiudi gedit.
<glpiana> controlla che i volumi siano ok e riavvia. dopo riavvio prova l'audio
<fdcesco1> non mi trova il primo comando
<ExPBoy> gedit?
<fdcesco1> questo sudo gedit/etc/rc.local
<ExPBoy> si ma non trova il file o gedit?
<glpiana> fdcesco1, non ho scritto quello
<ExPBoy> con lo spazio
<ExPBoy> :)
<glpiana> scrivi: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<fdcesco1> scusa
<fdcesco1> Sì exit 0
<fdcesco1> Devo scrivere sudo alsactl store oppure alsactl store
<glpiana> fdcesco1, alsactl store
<fdcesco1> dopo quella schermata mi viene scritto attribuito non supportato dopo aver salvato e chiuso gedit
<glpiana> non ho capito
<glpiana> !image | fdcesco1
<ubot-it> fdcesco1: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fdcesco1> i volumi non sono cambiati
<glpiana> fdcesco1, che stai dicendo?
<fdcesco1> ho chiuso gedit come mi hai detto
<glpiana> eh
<glpiana> riavvia, dai
<fdcesco1> gipiana: mi hai detto di cambiare l' ultima scritta in gedit con alsactl store
<glpiana> no
<ExPBoy> no
<glpiana> non ti ho detto quello
<glpiana> rileggi e correggi
<fdcesco1> Come
<ExPBoy> fdcesco1, sei distratto
<glpiana> fdcesco1, leggi sopra per bene e con ordine quello che ti ho detto di fare
<fdcesco1> nella riga precedente scrivi: alsactl restore
<fdcesco1> poi salva il file, chiudi gedit.
<fdcesco1> controlla che i volumi siano ok e riavvia. dopo riavvio prova l'audio
<ExPBoy> eh riga precedente
<glpiana> fdcesco1, nella riga precedente a "exit 0" non vuol dire "al posto di exit 0"
<fdcesco1> esatto così ho fatto
<glpiana> <fdcesco1> gipiana: mi hai detto di cambiar<fdcesco1> gipiana: mi hai detto di cambiare l' ultima scritta in gedit con alsactl storee l' ultima scritta in gedit con alsactl store
<glpiana> però tu hai scritto un'altra cosa. se hai fatto come ti è stato detto, riavvia
<fdcesco1> ma mi dice attribuito non trovato scusa ho sbagliato a scrivere ma ho fatto come mi hai detto
<glpiana> riavvia
<fdcesco1> ok aspetta che lo faccio
<fdcesco1> problema non risolto gipiana
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> non hai riavviato
<glpiana> fdcesco1, non hai riavviato
<fdcesco1> Sì ho riavviato
<ExPBoy> no
<glpiana> se fate le finte, almeno fatele bene :)
<ExPBoy> lol
<fdcesco1> ho riavviato giuro
<ExPBoy> fdcesco1, sei sul pc in questione?
<fdcesco1> Sì
<ExPBoy> allora prendi in giro ciao
<glpiana> e hai riavviato senza disconnetterti da qui. fantastico
<fdcesco1> vi sto scrivendo dal mio smartphone
<ExPBoy> si e io dal microonde
<fdcesco1> la dicitura è rimasta
<fdcesco1> ma come vi ho detto mi dava errore
<glpiana> fdcesco1, che dicitura è rimasta? e dove è rimasta?
<fdcesco1> su gedit
<glpiana> fdcesco1, vediamo che hai scritto
<glpiana> !paste | fdcesco1
<ubot-it> fdcesco1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fdcesco1> ma dallo smartphone come faccio a incollarlo
<glpiana> fdcesco1, collegati col pc
<glpiana> o fai una foto se sei più comodo
<ExPBoy> (al pc non la tua ne)
<glpiana> lol
<fdcesco1> ma scusa come allego foto
<glpiana> !image | fdcesco1
<ubot-it> fdcesco1: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ExPBoy> ecco
<fdcesco1> gipiana sono col pc mi rimandi il link
<glpiana> !paste | fdcesco1
<ubot-it> fdcesco1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fdcesco1> come faccio a copiare la pagina
<glpiana> !image | fdcesco1 se preferisci
<ubot-it> fdcesco1 se preferisci: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fdcesco1> per caricare l'immagine dallo smartphone mi da errore una volta scaricata
<ExPBoy> ma non eri sul pc?
<fdcesco1> si ma come faccio a copiare quello che vi devo mandare mi potete dire dal pc
<glpiana> fdcesco1, per un testo una pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | fdcesco1
<ubot-it> fdcesco1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fdcesco1> ho fatto paste
<fdcesco1> ma lo vedete
<ExPBoy> no
<ExPBoy> fdcesco1, ma leggi anche o scrivi solo?
<glpiana> e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> e se ti chiedi cosa sia l'indirizzo, beh è l'URL, quello dove scrivi: www.google.it
<fdcesco1> una volta che faccio paste non succede nulla
<ExPBoy> :(
<fdcesco1> mi capisci
<glpiana> fdcesco1, tre cose devi fare dopo aver aperto quella pagina: scrivere un nome (es: "pippo"), incollare quello che vuoi incollare, premere paste. vedrai che cambia pagina
<fdcesco1> mi scrive Paste from fdcesco1 at Fri, 9 Sep 2016 09:09:26 +0000
<glpiana> fdcesco1, potresti per cortesia copiare qui l'inidirizzo della pagina?
<fdcesco1> sono riuscito a fare cosi
<fdcesco1> boh
<glpiana> aspettiamo fiduciosi
<fdcesco1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23153701/
<ExPBoy> urca
<glpiana> fdcesco1, il cancelletto
<glpiana> qui secondo me ci sono seri problemi di interpretazione del linguaggio
<fdcesco1> cioe
<ExPBoy> uhm
<fdcesco1> sul exit 0 non c'è mai stato il cancelletto
<ExPBoy> fdcesco1, lo conosci il significato del #?
<fdcesco1> si ma dove devo metterlo???????
<ExPBoy> ehm
<glpiana> fdcesco1, ti ho detto di scrivere nella riga precedente, non su una qualsiasi riga precedente. tu invece hai deci so di prenderne una dove c'era un cancelletto
<glpiana> fdcesco1, c'è un buon motivo per cui hai voluto metterci del tuo?
<glpiana> altrimenti, cancella il # e lo spazio davanti a ciò che ti ho detto di aggiungere e salva di nuovo il file
<fdcesco1> ma ora che ho fatto disastri cosa faccio per fare la cosa corretta scusate ma sto imparando è tutto nuovo per me
<ExPBoy> fdcesco1, magari seguendo quello che si tenta di dirti?
<fdcesco1> ho capito c
<fdcesco1> credevo che la riga prima fosse quella
<fdcesco1> ma ora
<glpiana> fdcesco1, fa vedere come hai editato il file ora, così ti diciamo se puoi salvarlo e riavviare
<fdcesco1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23153743/
<fdcesco1> va bene
<glpiana> fdcesco1, no, avevo scritto di mettere: alsactl restore e non alactl store
<glpiana> store salva, restore richiama. al riavvio del pc alsactl deve richiamare i dati salvati, non salvarli
<fdcesco1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23153751/
<fdcesco1> cosi
<ExPBoy> :)
<ExPBoy> ok ci siamo salva il file e riavvia
<fdcesco1> mi da sempre errore
<ExPBoy> ma che errore?
<Carlin0> metti in paste l'errore
<fdcesco1> una volta salvato sul gedit
<fdcesco1> errore di attributo
<ExPBoy> fdcesco1, come fai a salvare il file?
<fdcesco1> sul gedit in cima c'e salva
<glpiana> fdcesco1, riavvia
<fdcesco1> ok un'attimo
<fdcesco1> non ho risolto nulla non è che devo mettere sudo alsactl restore
<Aiwax75> Buongiorno
<glpiana> fdcesco1, no, in quel file sudo non serve. i volumi adesso son bassi?
<fdcesco1> audio assente
<krabador> !ciao | Aiwax75
<ubot-it> Aiwax75: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fdcesco1> si sono bassi gipiana
<glpiana> fdcesco1, scrivi: sudo alsactl restore       e dimmi se vanno a posto
<krabador> Aiwax75, ma franco75, in #ubuntu-it-chat ?
<fdcesco1> si vanno apposto gia provato
<Aiwax75> Posso chiedere un informazione ?
<glpiana> !chiedi | Aiwax75
<ubot-it> Aiwax75: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> fdcesco1, scrivi: alsactl restore    senza sudo. dimmi se ottieni errore
<fdcesco1> non ottengo nessun errore mi mette apposto i volumi
<glpiana> fdcesco1, ok, allora vei nelle impostazioni di sistema e cerca la sezione relativa alle applicazioni di avvio
<fdcesco1> scusami con alsa restore mi dice comando non esiste
<Aiwax75> ok, Ho installato ubuntu per la prima volta il sistema e tutto ok e funziona alla grande... Volevo sapere se esiste un Interfaccia windows per Ubuntu.
<krabador> "interfaccia windows" ?
<krabador> Aiwax75, l'ambiente grafico di base , ti da problemi?
<fdcesco1> prima intendevo sudo alsactl restore mi mette apposto i volumi
<glpiana> fdcesco1, ma io ho scritto: <glpiana> fdcesco1, scrivi: alsactl restore    senza sudo. dimmi se ottieni errore
<Aiwax75> no nessun problema e tutto perfetto
<Aiwax75> chiedevo solo se era possibile aggiungere un tema/interfaccia  non so come dire (windows)
<krabador> Aiwax75, temi ce ne sono, ma hai visto se gli ambienti grafici delle derivate , fanno direttamente piu' al caso tuo?
<krabador> Aiwax75, il problema con i temi, è che a parte quelli ufficiali, che sono pochi, sono tutti non ufficiali, e spesso anche se esteticamente pregievoli, ma molto poco mantenuti dall'autore,e  spesso fonte di problemi
<fdcesco1> https://thepb.in/p/Mjhxp5Vx3DLuV
<fdcesco1> mi scrive questo glpiana
<glpiana> fdcesco1, va bene. cerca le applicazioni di avvio nelle impostazioni di sistema
<fdcesco1> e come faccio
<fdcesco1> glpiana
<Aiwax75> capito, quindi e meglio in questo caso rimanere con quelli default.
<glpiana> fdcesco1, apri le impostazioni di sistema. le troverai tra i programmi, o se hai unity, nel menu che ti appare cliccando l'iconcina in alto a sinistra
<fdcesco1> tra li
<fdcesco1> tra le impostazioni di sistema non trovo nulla riguardante l'avvio
<fdcesco1> glpiana
<glpiana> fdcesco1, hai unity?
<fdcesco1> non so cosa sia unity?
<fdcesco1> glpiana
<glpiana> fdcesco1, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<fdcesco1> l'ultima
<fdcesco1> ubuntu 16.04
<fdcesco1> glpiana
<glpiana> fdcesco1, nei tuoi programmi ce n'è uno che si chiama Applicazioni d'avvio
<fdcesco1> non esiste
<fdcesco1> glpiana
<glpiana> sicuro di avere ubuntu, quello con la barra delle applicazioni a sinistra?
<fdcesco1> ti scrivo cosa mi compare su impostazioni di sistema aspetta che te lo scrivo glpiana
<fdcesco1> account online,aspetto,inserimento testo,luminosità blocco,sicurezza privacy,supporto lingue,alimentazione audio,bluetooth,colore,monitor,mouse touchpad,rete,stampanti,tastiera,tavolazza wocam,accesso personale,account utente,backup,dettagli,ora data,software aggiornamenti
<fdcesco1> glpiana
<fdcesco1> è cio che ho su impostazioni di sistema
<glpiana> fdcesco1, cerca applicazioni d'avvio tra i programmi, cioè clicca sul simbolo in alto asinistra e scrivi: avvio e vedrai che viene fuori
<fdcesco1> il simbolo e la rotellina
<glpiana> boh, deve chiamarsi applicazioni d'avvio
<fdcesco1> in alto a sinistra ho solo la chiusura delle pagine
<glpiana> fdcesco1, come fai normalemnte per aprire un programma?
<glpiana> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/AvviareProgrammi
<fdcesco1> ci sono
<glpiana> l'hai trovato sto applicazioni d'avvio?
<fdcesco1> ora
<fdcesco1> si mi viene fuori
<glpiana> avvialo
<fdcesco1> agete chiavi ssh
<fdcesco1> gnome software
<glpiana> -.-
<fdcesco1> indicator application
<fdcesco1> quindi
<glpiana> fdcesco1, lascia stare, torna al terminale. dai nuovamente: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<glpiana> fdcesco1, al posto di alsactl, metti /usr/sbin/alsactl  in modo che la riga appaia come: /usr/sbin/alsactl restore
<glpiana> salva e riavvia il pc
<fdcesco1> https://thepb.in/p/pghQgzEjRQQIR
<fdcesco1> mi dice cosi
<fdcesco1> per cui errore
<glpiana> fdcesco1, non lo scrivo più quello che devi fare. rileggi e cerca di capirlo
<fdcesco1> ma devo mettere restore
<fdcesco1> prima me lo metti poi no
<glpiana> fdcesco1, io credo sinceramente che tu mi stia prendendo in giro. se invece davvero non lo stai facendo, rileggi le due frasi che ti ho scritto sopra
<glpiana> fdcesco1, lascia stare, torna al terminale. dai nuovamente: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<glpiana> fdcesco1, al posto di alsactl, metti /usr/sbin/alsactl  in modo che la riga appaia come: /usr/sbin/alsactl restore
<Aiwax75> devi inserire solo: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local dentro al terminale e poi salva e riavvia il pc -.-
<fdcesco1> ah ok scusa ma non sono abituato a ubuntu
<fdcesco1> https://thepb.in/p/48hYZJAZE2AIR
<fdcesco1> cosi glpiana
<glpiana> fdcesco1, salva e riavvia
<ubhelios> Buongiorno a tutti ho installato lubuntu sul mio notebook toshiba l5 sostituendo la vecchia installazione di ubuntu mate con la speranza di far funzionare la modalità sospensione e invece anche con lubuntu fa le bizze, ho disattivato il fast boot ma i problemi continuano, esiste un file di log da analizzare per capire dove sia il problema della sos
<ubhelios> pensione?
<fdcesco1> glpiana problema ancora presente
<fdcesco1> che due palle ma perchè
<krabador> ubhelios, se chipset poco linux digeribile, non funzionerà fin quando non supportano nel kernel
<krabador> ubhelios, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<fdcesco1> aiutooooooooooooooooooooo
<fdcesco1> l' audio mi fa impazzire
<krabador> fdcesco1, calma
<ExPBoy> fdcesco1, è tutta mattina che ti si dice cme fare ma tu ciurli nel manico quindi alla fine ci si stanca
<ExPBoy> fdcesco1, ti sono state date tutte le indicazioni possibili ora per cortesia vedi di capire cosa ti si scrive grazie
<fdcesco1> alla fine ho fatto tutto quello che mi è stato detto
<fdcesco1> ma non si risolve
<glpiana> fdcesco1, se vuoi, riprova a cercare il programma "applicazioni d'avvio". se lo trovi fai un fischio che procediamo
<ubhelios> Grazie krabador, ma per fare un acquisto "intelligente" di un notebook con la certezza che funzioni tutto correttamente sotto linux (ubuntu) sospensione inclusa come posso fare? ho visto che c'è una lista di hardware certificato
<fdcesco1> https://thepb.in/p/lOhOWoqr1pVFB
<fdcesco1> vedete l'immagine
<glpiana> tu l'hai aperto il link che ci hai postato?
<Aiwax75> scusate se mi intrometto, fdcesco1, sulla prima icona che ti da in alto a sinistra (Cerca sul computer) cliccala e poi sul Cerca incolla: applicazioni d'avvio dovrebbe darti cio' che ti serve.
<fdcesco1> ho trovato il programma e come vi ripeto mi vengono fuori cio che vi ho scritto grazie aiwax75
<fdcesco1> cioe gnome ecc
<glpiana> fdcesco1, c'è il tasto aggiungi?
<fdcesco1> si c'è
<glpiana> cliccalo
<glpiana> fdcesco1, poi, nella voce comando metti;
<glpiana> fdcesco1, /usr/sbin/alsactl restore
<fdcesco1> e nome commento
<glpiana> lascialo vuoto
<fdcesco1> grazie di avermelo detto
<glpiana> cosa?
<fdcesco1> di lasciarli vuoti
<fdcesco1> fatto e ora
<glpiana> prova a riavviare
<fdcesco1> provo di nuovo
<krabador> ubhelios, si , c'è una lista di hardware certificato, che si aggiorna un po' lentamente. Moltissimi thinkpad vanno benissimo su linux,ed offrono supporto ufficiale. Per molti altri prodotti, la prova diretta ed un po' di informazione preventiva, rimane la strategia piu' efficace
<fdcesco1> veran
<fdcesco1> veramente non so piu che pesci pigliare
<fdcesco1> non c'e verso
<lore_ostuni64> ragazzi ho appena installato linux
<krabador> un c'è vverso
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, molto bene
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, ti sta picchiando?
<fdcesco1> audio assente
<fdcesco1> al riavvio
<fdcesco1> le ho provate tutte
<fdcesco1> se vado su alsa mixer
<fdcesco1> e al
<lore_ostuni64> per le prime due ore è perfetto ma poi non so perchè crasha tantissimo e lo posso spegnere solo col bottone inoltre presenta molti problemi anche nella riproduzione di video da youtube
<fdcesco1> alzo il volume tutto funzia
<fdcesco1> glpiana
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, per le prima 2 ore?
<lore_ostuni64> esatto
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, apri il terminale
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<glpiana> fdcesco1, non so che dirti, se non dare ad ogni avvio il comando alsactl restore nel terminale
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<lore_ostuni64> per le prime ore a volte anche alla prima ora lo schermo diventa griggio e non si puo fare altro che spegnerlo col bottone
<fdcesco1> bello sto ubuntu
<krabador> fdcesco1, il tuo hardware non è al centro del mondo, se non è supportato prenditela con il produttore che se ne sbatte di altri sistemi
<lore_ostuni64> ho un laptop della acer con un processore intel premium ed una scheda video ndvidia ge force 610m
<lore_ostuni64> potrebbe essere a causa dell'hardware un po vecchiotto ?
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, manda i comandi che ti ho indicato
<ubhelios> grazie krabador...un'ultima cosa cosa intedi per "supporto ufficiale" sui thinkpad lenovo? ci sono delle wiki ad hoc di lenovo?
<lore_ostuni64> krabador non so come si fa
<Aiwax75> Buona giornata a tutti.
<krabador> ubhelios, si, per i modelli supportati ufficialmente, lenovo rene disponibili guide e documentazione sulla sezione supporto
<krabador> Aiwax75, ciao
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, e allora non girarci intorno ;)
<fdcesco1> ma non è che mm sul volume centri qualcosa
<lore_ostuni64> krabador e cosa posso fare allora ?
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, apri il terminale , incolla li dentro i comandi uno alla volta,e  premi invio
<krabador> !terminale | lore_ostuni64
<ubot-it> lore_ostuni64: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<krabador> !comandi | lore_ostuni64
<ubot-it> lore_ostuni64: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<krabador> !wiki | lore_ostuni64
<ubot-it> lore_ostuni64: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<glpiana> fdcesco1, mm sul volume vuol dire che è in mute, ma tu hai detto che dando alsactl restore i volumi sono a posto e l'audio si sente
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, armati di pazienza e mettiti a consultare piu' documentazione ufficiale possibile ;)
<fdcesco1> si ma mm c'e sempre
<lore_ostuni64> krabador ok ci provo dopo vi faccio sapere
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, non sono tentativi
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, devi incollare li dentro, premere invio
<fdcesco1> anche ora ho i volumi alti alzati a mano e c'e sempre mm
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, e degli ultimi 2 , incollare i link prodotti. Sai cos'è un link ?
<fdcesco1> e funzia audioù
<glpiana> fdcesco1, sotto quali canali hai mm?
<fdcesco1> quando non funzia barra a zero
<fdcesco1> sul secondo
<glpiana> che ha un nome o una sigla
<fdcesco1> helpphone
<fdcesco1> se lo alzo va tutto
<ExPBoy> una videata di alsamixer?
<krabador> già
<krabador> !image | fdcesco1
<ubot-it> fdcesco1: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> fdcesco1, dopo aver selezionato la giusta scheda, e la sezione output
<fdcesco1> http://prntscr.com/cfyv7c
<fdcesco1> glpiana
<fdcesco1> vi ho mandato foto
<glpiana> fdcesco1, torna alle applicazioni di avvio
<fdcesco1> ok dopo
<fdcesco1> glpiana
<glpiana> fdcesco1, modifica la voce che hai aggiunto: bash -c 'alsactl restore'
<fdcesco1> senza nome e commento?
<glpiana> fdcesco1, ma se vuoi scrivi qualcosa, è comuqnue indifferente. basta che il comando sia corretto
<fdcesco1> chiaro devo riavviare
<fdcesco1> FINALMENTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EVVVIVVVA
<fdcesco1> GRAZIE PER LA PAZIENZA GLPIANA
<glpiana> :)
<fdcesco1> lascio tutto cosi il resto
<krabador> eh no fdcesco1 , per festeggiare ci vorrebbe una bella reinstallazione
<Carlin0> lol
<fdcesco1> esiste un sistema per controllare le ventole del pc
<glpiana> fdcesco1, le ventole lavorano in funzione dell'esigenza. perchè vorresti controllarle? per favorire il surriscaldamento?
<fdcesco1> perche noto che non partono mai e il pc scotta
<glpiana> ahia
<fdcesco1> appunto
<fdcesco1> e lo fa da quando ho ubuntu
<fdcesco1> sembro mona ma lo sono
<glpiana> fdcesco1, probabilmente c'è incompatibilità dell'hardware. eviterei di usarlo in questa condizione
<fdcesco1> quindi lascio che il pc scotti
<glpiana> ho detto il contrario
<fdcesco1> non posso far partire le ventole a chiuodo
<fdcesco1> ci sara pure un sistema per controllare le ventole
<glpiana> che portatile è?
<fdcesco1> asus eee pc
<glpiana> quale in particolare?
<fdcesco1> non so dirti dove trovo modello
<glpiana> e che ne so io! di solito sul retro ci sono delle etichette. mica l'ho comprato io sto robo
<fdcesco1> 1011cx asus
<glpiana> fdcesco1, anzitutto installa i sensori sudo apt-get install fancontrol
<glpiana> e vedi che temperature hai
<glpiana> poi magari prova fancotrol: sudo apt-get install fancontrol
<glpiana> altro no so dirti
<glpiana> *non
<fdcesco1> ho installato fan control
<fdcesco1> mi hai scritto lo stesso comando
<glpiana> vero
<glpiana> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors fdcesco1
<jambo> ciao ragazzi
<jambo> non mi funzionano le cuffie su ubuntu..quando le attacco l'audio si sente dalle casse del pc come se non avessi attaccato nulla
<jambo> ho un lenovo thinkpad e555, 4gb di ram,processore amd a8
<jambo> non vi so dire che scheda audio  abbia..
<krabador> versione di ubuntu ?
<jambo> 16.04
<krabador> jambo, apri il terminale
<krabador> aplay -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> nell'output c'è un link , incollalo qui
<jambo> https://ptpb.pw/_86x
<krabador> jambo, inserisci le cuffie, apri alsamixer da terminale , fa un'immagine della finestra di output
<krabador> !image | jambo
<ubot-it> jambo: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jambo> http://imgur.com/a/qBxvg
<krabador> jambo, è selezionata l'hdmi
<krabador> jambo,  premi f6 , seleziona la scheda audio, seleziona le uscite,
<krabador> e rifà immagine
<jambo> http://imgur.com/a/2X5PX
<krabador> jambo, sono inserite le cuffie?
<jambo> si
<krabador> jambo, ok, prova questo http://askubuntu.com/a/598463
<jambo> va  bene
<jambo> perfetto!
<jambo> lavora :D
<jambo> grazie
<krabador> jambo, molto bene
<salvatore> ciao a tutti. avrei bisogno di una mano di aiuto. ho prestato il mio netbook a un amico che ha pensato di inserire una psw nell'account adm. adesso riesco a utilizzare il pc con ubuntu 14.04 lts soltanto dalla sessione ospite. è un computer di quattro soldi però lo porto sempre dietro quando sono in viaggio. ho letto che esiste una procedura nel ca
<salvatore> so in cui la psw viene smarrita o dimenticata. potete guidarmi un attimo. thanks
<krabador> e chi ci dice che non l'hai rubato a qualcuno ed hai trovato ubuntu dentro?
<salku> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<Genbu> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cesco> buon giorno
<cesco> vorrei controllare le ventole ho installato lm sensors ma non ghe rivo
<ValerioMari> ciao a tutti
<ValerioMari> sto installando ubuntu e mi dice nessun file system di root correggere il problema nel menu di partizionamento
<ValerioMari> cosa devo fare?
<mo> buona sera devo installare ubuntu ultima versione 64bit su acer aspire e5-573g con windows 10 installato , sono entrato nel bios per dare il boot e togliere le security provando sia con modalità uefi sia con legasy ma quando parte l'installazione rimane schermo nero e lineetta in alto a sinistra lampeggiante
<ValerioMari> yo c'è qualcuno?
<f843d0> !dettagli | ValerioMari
<ubot-it> ValerioMari: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cesco> c'e qualcuno
<fracarfzx> salve, posso chiedere al volo se qualcuno ha esperienza di vmware workstation 12 su ubuntu 16.04?
<akis24> !chat | fracarfzx
<ubot-it> fracarfzx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fracarfzx> ok, grazie
<Luke_99> ragazzi ho un problema: il bios del mio Tablet windows della Trekstor non rileva la chiavetta eseguibile con Ubuntu... cosa devo fare?
<Luke_99> ragazzi vi prego
<neofita> buona sera a tutti, ragazzi. Avrei bisogno di una mano riguardo alla connessione wifi, chi mi può essere d'aiuto?
<root93> salve a tutti e buona sera :)
<root93> a qualcuno di voi sempre se c'è qualcuno , mi sa dire come mai non appena avvio xampp mi ritorna queste stringhe?
<root93> attenzione, trovata riga falsata.
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-10
<corry> gigiross
<jk^> non so se c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi... ma se utilizzo un programma su windows per creare cartelle con password e contenuti cifrati, e mi serve quel programma per gestire il tutto (accedere alla cartella, modificarla, elimnarla, cambiare password, algoritmo di cifratura ecc.) poi se quel programma non esiste per ubuntu, come faccio a gestirla da ubuntu? o ammesso che esista per ubuntu,
<jk^> mi permette di gestirla considerando che la sto gestendo da un altro sistema operativo diverso da quello con cui tutto è stato creato?
<lore_ostuni64> ragazzi se ho un laptop devo installare ubunto desktop oppure un'altra versione ?
<ExPBoy> !requisiti | lore_ostuni64
<ubot-it> lore_ostuni64: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<lubuntiano> Buongiorno ragazzi
<lubuntiano> Ho un mucchio di posta da smaltire e sono alla ricerca di un sistema che mi consenta di salvare sulla mia scrivania tutti gli allegati presenti nelle e-mail accumulate nel tempo
<lubuntiano> Scaricarli tutti contemporaneamente
<ExPBoy> non lo so se in ubuntu esista una cosa del genere
<lubuntiano> Ho scaricato sul pc che monta windows 10 un software che si chiama "mail attachment downloader", ma non sembra funzioni anche per "libero mail"
<ExPBoy> lubuntiano, il software per windows qui non è supportato
<lubuntiano> lo so... è per questo che sono entrato nella chat a chiedere se esista qualcosa del genere per ubuntu
<ExPBoy> lubuntiano, ti ho risposto da parte mia non lo so magari aspetta qualcuno che abbia la tua stessa esigenza
<ExPBoy> prova a leggere qui magari ti va bene:   http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=307600
<lubuntiano> ma "evolution" che sarebbe? Un software?
<ExPBoy> è un client di posta
<ExPBoy> !info evolution
<ubot-it> evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.18.5.2-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 36 kB, installed size 344 kB
<lore_ostuni64> ragazzi se ho un laptop devo installare ubunto desktop oppure un'altra versione ?
<lubuntiano> sto scaricando "evolution" dallo store... procedo correttamente?
<ExPBoy> si
<ExPBoy> lore_ostuni64, ma hai letto i requisiti?
<lore_ostuni64> no non l'ho installato io ma un mio amico
<ExPBoy> installato cosa?
<lore_ostuni64> ubunto desktop
<ExPBoy> e che problemi ci sono?
<lore_ostuni64> all'inizio è perfetto ma dopo poco tempo quando il laptop inizia a scaldare smette di funzionare e diventa lentissimo
<lore_ostuni64> po grigio
<lore_ostuni64> e non mi fa neanche arrestare il sistema
<ExPBoy> lore_ostuni64, allora non è dovuto a ubuntu ma al pc
<lore_ostuni64> ma devo spegnerlo col bottone
<ExPBoy> appunto
<lore_ostuni64> EcPBoy ma con windows non succedeva
<ExPBoy> lore_ostuni64, ok
<ExPBoy> probabilmente l'hardware di quel pc non è molto compatibile con ubuntu
<ExPBoy> prova ad usare lubuntu
<lore_ostuni64> infatti mi chiedevo se fossse colpa del mio amico che ha installato una versione desktop magari andava installata un'altra versione
<lore_ostuni64> e dove lo scarico lubunto
<lore_ostuni64> ?
<ExPBoy> non è pe rla versione desktop
<ExPBoy> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<ExPBoy> anche lubuntu è desktop
<ExPBoy> ma essendo più leggero impegna meno il pc
<lore_ostuni64> apetta ti dico le caratteristiche tecniche del mio laptop cosi magari mi potrai consigliare la migliore versione per questo pc
<ExPBoy> !requisiti | lore_ostuni64
<ubot-it> lore_ostuni64: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<ExPBoy> leggere no?
<lore_ostuni64> marca: acer  processore:intel premium     scheda grafica:ndvidia ge force 610m sistema a 32 bitx64
<lore_ostuni64> e lo so ma il mio amico si e occupato di tutto visto che non me ne intento molto di queste cose
<ExPBoy> lore_ostuni64, non sai leggere? :)
<lore_ostuni64> si leggere si ma lui mi ha detto che si occupava di tutto lui ed io i ho detto ok fai tu allora ah dimenticavo 4gb di rm
<lore_ostuni64> ram
<lore_ostuni64> intel pentium inside scusa ho sbagliato
<ExPBoy> lore_ostuni64, se scalda forse è da far pulire comunque è un problema hardware
<lore_ostuni64> ok provero con lubunto
<lore_ostuni64> ma lo devo scaricare sempre con chiavetta ?
<lubuntiano> ExPBOY, ho scaricato "evolution" e configurata la mia email
<lubuntiano> Non riesco a far comparire l'opzione "salva tutti"
<ExPBoy> lubuntiano, non uso quel programma prova a seguire la guida
<lubuntiano> non ci sto riuscendo
<lubuntiano> uffa
<ExPBoy> mi spiace
<Pring> buongiorno a tutti
<Pring> ho un problema con lubuntu posso esporre il mio problema su questo canale?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Pring
<ubot-it> Pring: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<luciob65> salve a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 16.04, dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento non si avvia più
<luciob65> ho installato in dual boot windows 10
<luciob65> Ubuntu parte solo come ospite,non con il mio account
<Pring> dopo un avanzamento di versione di lubuntu il writer (word) mi da problemi, ho dei modelli preimpostati con delle immagini, quando apro il file .doc l'immagine subisce continui refresh impedendomi di scrivere
<Carlin0> luciob65, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<luciob65> si, in modalità ospite
<Pring> ho provato a rifare gli aggiornamenti, o provato a reinstallare il writer, o provato a controllare se ci sono dipendenze orfane ma non ho risolto nulla qualcuno mi può aiutare?????????????
<luciob65> c'è un modo per tornare alla versione precedente ?
<luciob65> anzi, prima dell'aggiornamento , tutto funzionava bene
<Carlin0> luciob65, apri un terminale e dai questi comandi
<Carlin0> luciob65, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> luciob65, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Carlin0> luciob65, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<luciob65> uno alla volta o in sequenza ?
<Carlin0> luciob65, gli ultimi 2 producono un link postalo qui
<Carlin0> uno alla volta nell'ordine che ti ho dato
<luciob65> Il programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato. Per utilizzare "pastebinit", chiedere all'amministratore di installare il pacchetto "pastebinit"
<Carlin0> ok luciob65 fai così allora
<Carlin0> luciob65, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> luciob65, metti il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luciob65> fatto
<Carlin0> il link ?
<luciob65> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23158386/
<luciob65> e giusto ?
<luciob65> Download as text  devo cliccare questo ?
<Carlin0> !ripristino | luciob65
<ubot-it> luciob65: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<luciob65> ma come mai ? a causa di un aggiornamento ?
<Carlin0> luciob65, hai abilitato i repo proposed che affrono aggiornamenti molto instabili usati principalmente dagli sviluppatori
<luciob65> ho capito... accidenti, e per disabilitarli come devo fare ?
<luciob65> sto scaricando il file di installazione, farò reinstalla, e dovrei recuperare i file e programmi che avevo ?
<Carlin0> segui la guida che ti ho mandato
<f843d0> luciob65: leggi quello che ti viene suggerito
<jk^> caspita ho chiuso prima e non ho letto se qualcuno m'avesse risposto... avevo chiesto se uso un programma su windows per mettere password a cartelle o criptarle e questo programma serve per gestire tutto (cancellazione, cambio password, cambio algoritmo di cifratura, aggiunta file, anche la sola apertura della cartella ecc.) se poi questo programma non esiste disponibile per ubuntu, da ubuntu
<jk^> non potrò più aprire quella cartella e fare tutte le altre operazioni dette?
<luciob65> però per far partire dal dvd, visto che un dual boot , come faccio ?
<f843d0> !chat | jk^
<ubot-it> jk^: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<f843d0> luciob65: non vi è connessione tra possedere un sistema dual boot ed operare un boot da supporto di installazione di qualsiasi sistema operativo
<jk^> ehm l'ho nominato ubuntu è oggetto del discorso :\ f843d0
<jk^> :\
<Carlin0> jk^, se usi keepaas su win puoi aprire il database delle pass su linux con keepassX
<luciob65> sto scaricando il file, poi provo, grazie
<jk^> non so cos'è keepass... a che serve?
<Pring> rieccomi
<Pring> salve, ho un problema con lo scanner di una stampante samsung scx 4521-f, in pratica scannerizza una volta su 3 che si lancia il programma, ho provato ha installare i driver unificati per samsung ma ora non vedo più lo scanner, aiuto.......
<Pring> qualcuno può aiutarmi con UnifiedLinuxDriver per una stampate - scanner samsung?
<krabador> Pring, hai letto il readme?
<Pring> di cosa?
<Pring> dei draver unificati?
<krabador> del driver
<krabador> eccetera
<Pring> *driver
<Pring> di quelli della samsung si, dei driver unificati solo una parte....
<Pring> il problema ha iniziato ad esserci con i driver ufficiali samsung, li ho poi disinstallati perchè mi scannerizzava 1 volta su 3 che inviavo la scansione, ho installato i driver unificati ma ho peggiorato la situazione.... almeno credo...
<krabador> Pring, http://www.samsung.com/it/support/model/SCX-4521F/XET
<krabador> qui
<krabador> per linux, fanno installare un driver http://www.samsung.com/it/support/model/SCX-4521F/XET
<krabador> sorry
<krabador> uld_v1.00.36_00.91.tar.gz
<krabador> che si occupa della stampante e dello scanner, su linux
<Pring> si è quello che avevo, ma scannerizzava 1 volta su 3
<krabador> Pring, hai provato a disinstallarlo e reinstallarlo
<Pring> la stampante va....
<Pring> si già fatto...
<krabador> ed a vedere, da terminale, cosa succede quando non arriva la scansione ?
<krabador> Pring, e a dire tutto quello che hai già provato?
<Pring> in pratica ho reinstallato prima i driver ufficiali ma nulla, poi ho provato con i generici ma con quelli non vede proprio lo scanner e mi consiglia di installare i driver ufficiali (solo per lo scanner)
<krabador> in che ubuntu?
<Pring> no lubuntu ultima versione
<krabador> beh, allora Pring
<krabador> !dettagli | Pring
<ubot-it> Pring: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Pring> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Pring> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23158829/ questo è hardware il soft è lubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<Pring> spero basti per avere una panoramica...
<krabador> si, è quello che serve
<Pring> pensi che sia risolvibile il problema?
<krabador> Pring, disinstalla quello che hai adesso, e reinstalla il uld_v1.00.36_00.91.tar.gz
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> e richiama il software per la scansione, dal terminale
<krabador> in modo da vedere cosa viene visualizzato, quando ci sono problemi
<Pring> krabador: ok, devo allontanermi dal pc per pranzo, ti faccio sapere tutto fra un po', per il momento ti ringrazio!
<krabador> figurati
<Pring> rieccomi
<Pring> krabador, ho disinstallato tutti i driver e reinstallato i driver che mi hai indicato, ho provato a fare una scansione e la prima è riuscita, quando ho provato a lanciare una seconda scansione il problema si è ripresentato, ecco il debag da terminale che ottengo http://paste.ubuntu.com/23159121/
<Pring> *debug
<Pring> krabador?
<Pring> salve, qualcuno sa spigarmi che problema ho con il mio scanner questo è il debug che ottengo http://paste.ubuntu.com/23159121/ , premetto che appena ho installato i driver che ho scaricato dal sito del produttore sono riuscito a scansionare un documento, poi più nulla.....
<xubuntu01i> ciao
<Danpante> Buongiorno, oggi ho effettuato l'aggiornamento di Ubuntu, dopo alcune ore il computer si é bloccato in fase di installazione
<f843d0> !dettagli | Danpante
<ubot-it> Danpante: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Danpante> Ho spento il computer e quando l'ho riacceso mi compare: daniele-laptop login e non riesci a farlo ripartire
<Danpante> Dovrebbe essere Ubuntu 16.04
<laserbuntu> ciao devo configurare una usb wifi con questo microprocessore Mediatek MT7610/Ralink RT2870, ho visto alcune guide ma non sono riuscito, mi dareste una mano?
<f843d0> !dettagli | laserbuntu
<ubot-it> laserbuntu: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<laserbuntu> xubuntu .16.04 kernel 4.4.36 cos'altro?
<Danpante> Asus esempio
<laserbuntu> ma pc? oppure chiavetta?
<laserbuntu> Comunque Pc Hp e chiavetta Asus Ac51
<f843d0> laserbuntu: quando inserisci la periferica, individua la entry in lsusb
<laserbuntu> si da lì ho visto i dati postati
<Danpante> Asus eeepc pc Pooh
<f843d0> laserbuntu: e allora dovresti anche disporre di VendorID e ProductID
<laserbuntu> questo è quello che scrive
<f843d0> laserbuntu: già che ci siamo, posta lsusb e lshw -C network
<f843d0> !paste | laserbuntu
<ubot-it> laserbuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laserbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23159503/
<Danpante> processore Intel Atom N270, sul sistema operativo Windows XP Home, su una memoria RAM da 1 GB e un hard disk da 160 GB
<laserbuntu> f843d0: letto i dati su postebin?
<f843d0> laserbuntu: sembra un device molto vecchio
<f843d0> laserbuntu: si, e ho anche cercato materiale in merito
<laserbuntu> lo so, ma la chiavetta l'ho comprata soltanto 3 mesi fa
<Danpante> L'unica cosa che mi compare é: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS Daniele laptop tty1   Daniele-laptop login:
<f843d0> laserbuntu: parlano di ndiswrapper, ma qualcuno potrebbe avere idee migliori
<f843d0> Danpante: che tipo di aggiornamento hai effettuato?
<f843d0> Danpante: che versione di ubuntu era installata ed ha intrapreso l'aggiornamento?
<f843d0> laserbuntu: tanto per intenderci: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2275521&page=2&s=492f1b266e446167a79d5ba2163d06dd
<laserbuntu> faccio prima a buttarla per 20 euri?
<f843d0> laserbuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/797607/cannot-install-asus-usb-ac51-wireless-on-ubuntu-16-04
<f843d0> laserbuntu: una cosa del genere la decidi tu. Puoi sempre usarla altrove o provare a farla andare, ma non sembra banale
<Danpante> Purtroppo non lo ricordo
<f843d0> Danpante: puoi usare un sistema live per recuperarti i dati. Poi...
<f843d0> !ripristino | Danpante
<ubot-it> Danpante: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<laserbuntu> f843d0: ok grazie ci provo ed eventualmente la butto, grazie x ora.....
<f843d0> Danpante: o reinstalli direttamente qualcosa che sai di voler installare
<f843d0> laserbuntu: sehr gerne
<Danpante> Come mi collego al sistema live?
<lore_ostuni64> ragazzi volevo cambiare da ubuntu ad ubuntu mate però ho notato che il programma con il quale ho inserito ubunto sulla chiavetta non è compatibile
<lore_ostuni64> il programma in questione è linux usb creator
<lore_ostuni64> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare ??
<lore_ostuni64> c'è quacuno
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | lore_ostuni64
<ubot-it> lore_ostuni64: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Genbu> lore_ostuni64, non ti serve reinstallare
<Genbu> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Mate/Installazione
<lore_ostuni64> ubuntu normale mi da un po di problemi che forse si soluzionerebbero con la versione mate prò non so come fare qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi
<lore_ostuni64> ?
<krabador> è sconsigliabile installare piu' ambienti grafici, in un'installazione
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, scarica la iso di ubuntu mate, rifà il supporto di installazione
<krabador> !usbwin | lore_ostuni64
<ubot-it> lore_ostuni64: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, se hai ubuntu 16.04, puoi anche usare usb creator dentro ubuntu
<lore_ostuni64> non ho fatto il dual boot per cui non posso piu usare windows
<lore_ostuni64> krabador non posso
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, puoi anche leggere quello che ti ho scritto dopo
<krabador> non mi offendo
<lore_ostuni64> quando cerco di aprirlo mi dice errore
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, puoi anche leggere quello che ti ho scritto dopo
<krabador> non mi offendo
<lore_ostuni64> krabador cosa hai scritto dopo ?
<Carlin0> 17:35:17<krabador> lore_ostuni64, se hai ubuntu 16.04, puoi anche usare usb creator dentro ubuntu
<lore_ostuni64> carlino mi dice errore durante l'appertura
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, senti
<f843d0> lore_ostuni64: usa dd e vivi sereno
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, fa pace con parte di te stesso
<krabador> concentrati a leggere le righe di questa chat
<Carlin0> lore_ostuni64, cosa ti da errore ?
<krabador> una dopo l'altra
<krabador> non accavallare
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, vuoi o no, fare un supporto di installazione , usb, di ubuntu mate ?
<lore_ostuni64> carlino quando scarico il programma in questione al momento di aprirlo negli archivi mi dice errore (+una serie di nuumeri) e basta
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, mi rispondi per favore?
<lore_ostuni64> krabador  voglio solo instalare ubunto mate sperando che non mi dia problemi
<lore_ostuni64> installare
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, e nel frattempo , cercare di capire come fare, giusto?
<lore_ostuni64> ai
<lore_ostuni64> si
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, allora
<krabador> scarica la iso di ubuntu mate
<lore_ostuni64> ok
<krabador> formatta la pendrive che hai usato per installare ubuntu
<lore_ostuni64> ok
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, e poi , impegnati a cercare di capire che significa "<krabador> lore_ostuni64, se hai ubuntu 16.04, puoi anche usare usb creator dentro ubuntu"
<krabador> vediamo se è solo un'inesperienza ubuntu, il tuo problema.
<lore_ostuni64> ok ci provero e nel frattempo cerchero il significato di krabador
<Eagle2> sera a tutti
<lore_ostuni64> krabador io la scarico da qui ma una volta completato il dowload mi segnala l'errore e mi chiude l'archivio
<krabador> perchè, e se hai fatto la precedente penna usb con ubuntu dovresti ricordartelo, non devi aprire il file iso
<f843d0> lore_ostuni64: ma cosa stai facendo? Esattamente
<krabador> f843d0, ha già chiesto la settimana scorsa
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, ma usare un software per creare la pendrive, che in windows, è quello indicato
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, ed in ubuntu, se hai 16.04 e ci stai scrivendo in questo momento, puo' essere quello che ti sto dicendo
<krabador> dalle 17:35
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, ho i privati disabilitati
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, non sono chiare, le spiegazioni che stai ricevendo?
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, come hai installato ubuntu ?
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, 64 sta per 64 anni? Non ti vergognare
<lore_ostuni64> esatto
<krabador> we, benvenuto
<lore_ostuni64> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<krabador> allora lore_ostuni64 , come hai installato ubuntu , che adesso vuoi vedere se ubuntu mate è piu leggera?
<lore_ostuni64> ho instalato ubuntu tramite pendrive
<krabador> molto bene, allora, adesso stai scrivendo da ubuntu 16.04 ?
<lore_ostuni64> e l'ho installato perche windows mi rompeva il cazzo con le sue pubblicita invasive
<lore_ostuni64> si
<krabador> piano col linguaggio
<krabador> lore_ostuni64, http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-aIir3ug1-b0/Tln3XcSHawI/AAAAAAAACek/vhrm7gxIslc/s1600/usb+creator+gtk+front-end+in+ubuntu+11.04.png
<krabador> puoi usare, questo programma, che si chiama usb-creator-gtk
<krabador> per fare la penna usb con ubuntu-mate
<bobone> buonasera a tutti, come posso utilizzare Netflix su Ubuntu? grazie
<krabador> bobone, cosa è specificato, nel sito netflix, come prerequisiti tecnici ?
<bobone> krabador, non riesco ad arrivare ai prerequisiti tecnici. è indicato sul pc di utilizzarlo online
<bobone> cioè scusa, per online intendevo "da browser"
<krabador> bobone, perfetto.
<krabador> hai la soluzione.
<bobone> però sulla parte windows del mio computer ho l'applicazione (pre)scaricata
<bobone> che mi permette di risparmiare un bel po' di batteria che da browser
<krabador> bobone, ubuntu non è windows
<bobone> per Ubuntu non c'è questa possibilià?
<krabador> e netflix non è supportato qui dentro
<bobone> *possibilità
<bobone> ok grazie
<krabador> di niente.
<bobone> molto gentile, buona serata
<krabador> buonasera a te.
<luana> buonasera
<luana> ho un grosso problema con il mio pc
<krabador> !chiedi | luana
<ubot-it> luana: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<luana> dopo l'adeguamento da 14.04 a 16.04, non sono più riuscita a riaccendere il pc...non riconosce id e pw. probabilmente ho fatto degli errori nello spegnere accidentalmente il pc prima che abbia terminato tutta la procedura. Ora non riesco ad accedere neanche al boot per reinstallare ubuntu daccapo
<krabador> luana, si, se hai spento prima della fine della procedura, hai causato problemi
<luana> come posso riparare?
<krabador> luana, quando accendi il pc, dove si ferma
<krabador> ?
<luana> alla richiesta di login
<krabador> luana, allora ctrl alt f2, fa il login testuale
<luana> ma non mi riconosce con i dati di accesso che ho sempre usato
<krabador> cerchi di immettere i dati dell'account, e non li accetta ?
<krabador> luana, che messsaggio hai?
<luana> esatto! appare la stringa con ubuntu 16.04.01 LTS luana-System-Product-Name tty2 poi di nuovo luana-System-Product-Name login:
<krabador> luana, stai attenta a maiuscole e minuscole?
<luana> si
<krabador> sia user che password ?
<luana> si. user lo accetta...la password non la digita nemmeno
<krabador> luana, ...
<krabador> la password non viene visualizzata per motivi di sicurezza
<krabador> inserisci user name correttamente, digita correttamente la password , rispettando maiuscole e minuscole
<krabador> premi invio
<luana> non escono nemmeno i pallini o gli asterischi...il cursorerimane fermo al suo posto e continua a lampeggiare
<krabador> luana, non esce niente
<krabador> vol.2
<krabador> per motivi di sicurezza
<luana> mi da errore
<krabador> luana, sicuro di essere stato attento?
<krabador> basta un carattere in piu', alla richieta password, che ovviamente non andrà .
<luana> mi dice ...to run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo command ". See "man sudo_root" for details.
<luana> code 255
<krabador> luana, ma sei nella richiesta di immissione user e pass testuale, o da tutt'altra parte ?
<krabador> !image | luana
<ubot-it> luana: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luana> e come la passo dal pc al portatile?
<krabador> luana, basta che incolli qui dentro il link della foto della schermata che hai di fronte, dopo averla caricata in uno di questi siti
<luana> http://prntscr.com/cgg4uw
<krabador> luana, è stato effettuato il login
<krabador> luana, ora, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<luana> a seguire? senza dare invio?
<krabador> che cosa farebbe, se non dessi invio=
<krabador> ?
<krabador> hai un'idea?
<luana> mi chiede ora la password
<krabador> mettila, correttamente
<luana> ora procede alla configurazione
<luana> mi chiede se mantenere la versione attualmente installata o la versione responsabile del pacchetto
<krabador> versione responsabile del pacchetto .
<luana> ora altri kilometri di righe, poi alla fine mi chiedere di scegliere di nuovo frainstallare la versione responsabile del pacchetto o mantenere la versione attualmente installata o mostrare le differenze o avviare una shell per esaminare la situazione.l'azione predefinita consiste nel mantenere la versione attuale
<krabador> luana, hai fatto un'avanzamento, interrotto, che stiamo cercando di recuperare
<krabador> le versioni dei pacchetti, devono essere successive
<krabador> luana, se il computer è correttamente corretto ad internet.
<krabador> luana, stai vedendo errori di scarico?
<luana> non mi sembra
<luana> sembra stia cercando di finire l'installazione della nuova versione
<krabador> bingo.
<luana> nessun messaggio di errore,ma solo di configurazione
<luana> ora però è  bloccato alla richiesta di cosa voglio fare
<krabador> ed hai intenzione di riflettere a lungo ?
<luana> no, ma non so quale comando dare....aspettavo indicacazioni da te....
<krabador> ehm
<luana> quella predefinita?
<krabador> <krabador> luana, hai fatto un'avanzamento, interrotto, che stiamo cercando di recuperare
<krabador> <krabador> le versioni dei pacchetti, devono essere successive
<krabador> qualcosa non ti è chiaro?
<luana> si, scusami  ma sono una novellina...quale è il comando per i pacchetti successivi
<krabador> quello di non mantenere quello che già c'è....
<krabador> <luana> mi chiede se mantenere la versione attualmente installata o la versione responsabile del pacchetto
<krabador> <krabador> versione responsabile del pacchetto .
<krabador> ;)
<luana> quindi devo installare la versione del responsabile del pacchetto
<luana> ok...perdonami!
<krabador> luana, te lo devo scrivere una terza volta?
<luana> ti ho chiesto scusa.....
<luana> sta procedendo...
<krabador> molto bene.
<luana> elabora i trigger
<luana> si sono verificati degli errori nell'importazione....
<krabador> luana, fa foto
<krabador> i puntini non servono.
<krabador> !image | luana
<ubot-it> luana: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nico__> ciaoa
<luana> http://prntscr.com/cggnoe
<krabador> Nico0001, che prove stai a fare?
<Nico0001> ciao
<luana> mi sono bloccata....
<krabador> si, hai salutato, che +
<luana> ho paura a fare qualsiasi cosa
<krabador> Nico0001, *che prove stai facendo0?
<krabador> luana, rimandami il link, per favore
<Nico0001> veramente vorrei provare a cambiare server...
<Nico0001> ma non riesco
<krabador> Nico0001, server di cosa?
<luana> http://prntscr.com/cggrda
<luana> credo mi chieda di fare il login, ma non capisco cosa sono tutte quelle m
<krabador> vabeh, gimp
<krabador> luana, riavvia
<krabador> sudo reboot
<krabador> luana, lasciamo perdere le m
<luana> woooooowwwwww
<krabador> goditi il sistema
<luana> grazie infinite!!!!!
<krabador> sudo apt-get -f install  dovrebbe risolvere il problema di gimp
<krabador> luana, non spegnere a caso il sistema la prossima volta :D
<luana> grazie...dagli errori si impara sempre! Buona serata!
<krabador> a te.
<mbare> buona sera. ho installato ubuntu su VM e' possibile "portare" lo stesso identico sistema su un HD da montare in un computer? scusate la domanda banale
<Carlin0> installi su hd
<mbare> vorrei mantenere le configurazioni fatte su VM
<krabador> mbare, ci sono dei metodi per maneggiare i dischi virtuali
<krabador> ma sono documentazioni che non ci riguardano
<krabador> qui si fa assistenza tecnica ufficiale, al sistema reale
<mbare> dove posso chiedere?
<krabador> quello che serve a te, è roba da documentazione ufficiale del software di virtualizzazione
<mbare> ah, ok scusate. pensavo si potesse semplicemente "copiare" :)
<krabador> mbare, eh, maneggiare un pc non è maneggiare un telefono android :D
<Carlin0> mbare, è tu pensi che un OS configurato su VM possa andare bene su un pc reale ?
<mbare> in effetti... in realta' ho settato l'HW della VM nella manier piu' similare a quello "toccabile"
<f843d0> Eh si, come se si potesse
<krabador> mbare, puoi settare come ti pare, non è comunque hardware reale, neanche con tutti gli accorgimenti ed installazione di librerie ulteriori
<krabador> mbare, consulta risorse ufficiali del software di virtualizzazione di cui stai parlando
<mbare> ok, grazie mille ugualmente
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> Nico0001, puoi fare le tue prove altrove, per favore?
<Nico0001> non lo faccio di proposito ad entrare qui, spero di non disturbarvi ancora
<krabador> Nico0001, ti costringono ?
<krabador> Nico0001, o usi un dispositivo che non controlli direttamente  ?
<Nico0001> ogni volta che provo ad accedere mi si apre questa chat
<Nico0001> sto provando a caricare il server che mi interessa
<Nico0001> scusate!
<krabador> Nico0001, cosa usi per connetterti ?
<Nico0001> Xchat-gnome
<Nico0001> sto usando ubuntu
<krabador> togli la spunta "connetti automaticamente all'avvio" nella pagina di modifica rete, nell'elenco reti
<Nico0001> ok
<jo__> ciao qualcuno puo aiutarmi per il bios?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<freccia> buona sera una domanda vorrei installare ubuntu 16.04 gnome su un pc con windows 10 vorrei sapere come far partire l installazione e togliere da subito windows 10
<drox> Ragazzi ho un piccolissimo problema, ho fatto l'aggiornamento dalla 14.04 lts alla 16.04 lts con la procedura automatica, sembrerebbe tutto on tranne che all'avvio nella schermata di entrata quando inserisco la password non entra in sessione ma riappare la schermata di entrate
<drox> Non c'è nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-11
<drox> Salve ragazzi io ho aggiornato alla 16.04 ma adesso quando inserisco la password non mi fa entrare e mi riporta di nuovo alla schermata dove inserire la password... in tty2 tutto va bene
<drox> Come posso sistemare la parte grafica?
<drox> Mmmm non capisco
<drox> Posso sapere se qualcuno mi legge con questa applicazione da cellulare non riesco a capire. Grazie
<drox> Ma ci sono problemi con il nuovo kernel?
<drox> Parlo del 4.4.0-
<drox> Neanche in recovery mode sistemo uffa va be scarico la distro e reinstallo da zero anche se non  volevo
<drox> In tty1 possibile che mi dia problemi xorg?
<drox1> Min dice ":cp: impossibile eseguire stat di '/etc/X11/xorg.conf ' :File o directory non esiste
<drox1> Chi mi da il comando per leggere i file da terminale?
<drox1> Sono in tty2
<drox1> Dovrei leggere quello che c'è scritto in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe
<Nicola-Tavernini> Buongiorno a tutti
<Nicola-Tavernini> Dopo aver aggiornato dalla 14.04 Lts alla 16.04 Lts di Ubuntu,  non mi lascia più entrare. Mi spiego meglio arrivo allo splash dove mi da gli utenti e bisogna  inserire la password, fatto questo lo scherma diventa nero e riappare lo splash di entrata
<Nicola-Tavernini> Ho provato a riavviare in recovery mode ma nulla
<f843d0> !dettagli | Nicola-Tavernini
<ubot-it> Nicola-Tavernini: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Nicola-Tavernini> Allora sono entrato in tty2 e ho provato ha trovare il problema se non ho capito male manca xorg.conf
<f843d0> Nicola-Tavernini: può essere parecchio interessante la scheda video, oltre agli altri dettagli
<Nicola-Tavernini> Sono con il cellulare f843d0 mi dici il comando da dare in tty2 per vedere le specifiche?
<f843d0> Nicola-Tavernini: sudo lshw | less, guarda nella sezione della scheda video
<f843d0> Nicola-Tavernini: può essere ancora più semplice sudo lshw -C display | less
<Nicola-Tavernini> Scheda madre p5q3 CPU Q9650 3Ghz  scheda video Nvidia Gtx770 4Gb ram
<Nicola-Tavernini> Cmq il problema penso si la configurazione di X visto che con tty2 password e utente funzionano
<f843d0> Nicola-Tavernini: allora controlla il log, dovrebbe essere in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Nicola-Tavernini> Nella cartella trovo Xorg.0.log ma anche Xorg.failsafe.log
<Nicola-Tavernini> Come faccio a vederlo a pagine?
<Nicola-Tavernini> Sto usando Cat per la visualizzazione
<f843d0> Nicola-Tavernini: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<Carlin0> Nicola-Tavernini, installa pastebinit e pastalo
<Carlin0> oppure si
<Nicola-Tavernini> Carlin0 sto scrivendo da cell
<f843d0> Nicola-Tavernini: ciò non ti preclude di dare comandi che comunicano con internet dal PC
<Nicola-Tavernini> No quello no ma poi come faccio a ma darvelo?
<Carlin0> il link del paste
<f843d0> Nicola-Tavernini: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> Nicola-Tavernini: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<f843d0> Nicola-Tavernini: l'ultimo comando termina con un link che ci devi ricopiare qui
<Nicola-Tavernini> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23163261/
<f843d0> Nicola-Tavernini: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<Nicola-Tavernini> Solo xorg.conf non esiste
<Nicola-Tavernini> Mi da il.failsafe
<Nicola-Tavernini> Ti posto quello?
<f843d0> Nicola-Tavernini: sudo Xorg -configure
<Nicola-Tavernini> Mi da errore
<Nicola-Tavernini> Fatal server error
<f843d0> Nicola-Tavernini: avrebbe dovuto generare un file
<f843d0> Nicola-Tavernini: sudo updatedb
<f843d0> Nicola-Tavernini: locate xorg.conf | pastebinit
<Nicola-Tavernini> Mi dice di rimuovere /tmp/.X0-lock e riprovare
<Nicola-Tavernini> Prima dei tuoi comandi
<f843d0> Nicola-Tavernini: e allora facciamolo!
<Nicola-Tavernini> Fatto e rimandato comando per generare xorg.conf
<Nicola-Tavernini> Ne è uscita una valanga di errori
<Nicola-Tavernini> Però mi dice che xorg è attivo
<f843d0> Nicola-Tavernini: adesso lancia i comandi che ho detto prima
<nicolat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23163301/
<Carlin0> Nicola-Tavernini, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<nicolat> Sono sempre io f843d0
<nicolat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23163310/
<nicolat> Carlin0 il link è per te non so perché mi ha sbattuto fuori e ho dovuto cambiare nick
<nicolat> Cmq sono Nicola-Tavernini
<Carlin0> vedo
<f843d0> nicolat: si può provare un po' a sistemare 'sto macello, ma la cosa migliore è un'installazione pulita o ripristino
<nicolat> Immaginavo
<nicolat> Speravo che fosse una cosa meno devastante.... ma come mai la procedura ancora non va bene?
<nicolat> Intendo l'avanzamento di versione automatica
<f843d0> nicolat: in un certo senso, non andrà mai bene; dipende dalla personalizzazione del sistema.
<f843d0> nicolat: tu avevi un driver proprietario Nvidia, e durante l'avanzamento il gestore potrebbe aver incontrato qualche difficoltà
<Carlin0> nicolat, ls /etc/X11 | pastebinit
<nicolat> Ma se gli do i vesa solo per vedere se così non fa i capricci?
<f843d0> nicolat: è quello che stiamo cercando di fare nicolat, se vuoi saperlo
<Carlin0> vediamo se hai xorg.conf prima
<nicolat> Ha ecco scusate
<Carlin0> ci so pure i nouveau ...
<nicolat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23163320
<f843d0> nicolat: ora si può provare a rimuovere il driver nvidia come suggerisce Carlin0. Io prima con Xorg -configure volevo generarne uno per poi cambiare Driver "nvidia" in Driver "vesa"
<nicolat> Ok ci sono adesso più o meno vi seguo
<Carlin0> nicolat, sudo apt purge nvidia*
<Carlin0> e dopo riavvia
<sebastiano> irc://irc.opensuse.org/opensuse-it
<nicolat> Sta riavviando
<sebastiano> ciao a tutti
<nicolat> Se non ho capito male così abbiamo forzato l'uso di un driver che non sia nvidia avendoli tolti, giusto?
<Carlin0> !ciao | sebastiano
<ubot-it> sebastiano: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Carlin0> nicolat, abbiamo levato i driver proprietari
<sebastiano> ho  installato sul mio asus K52J ubutnu 16.04 a 64 avevo provato a istalare stwam ma non va
<sebastiano> perche ho un ascheda Ati
<nicolat> Allora riavvio avvenuto adesso lo splash non ha il modulo per l'inserimento della password
<nicolat> Passo al tty2
<sebastiano> non esiste una soluzione?
<nicolat> In /etc/X11 ancora niente xorg.conf
<Carlin0> infatti non ci deve essere xorg.conf senza i nvidia
<nicolat> Ok allora... 😁
<Carlin0> nicolat, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<nicolat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23163339
<nicolat> Avevo un po di ppa... ma non dovrebbero essere dannosi
<nicolat> 😳
<Carlin0> eh durante gli avanzamenti di versione i ppa sono deleteri invece
<f843d0> Ti scombinano le dipendenze
<nicolat> Ah ecco
<Carlin0> nicolat, io vedo 2 strade possibili la migliore è slavi i dati e reinstalli
<Carlin0> salvi*
<nicolat> Ragazzi intanto vi ringrazio adesso ho la moglie che mi sta chiamando ed è meglio che vada
<Carlin0> l'altra opzione è tenti il ripristino
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Pring> boungiorno a tutti
<Pring> *Buongiorno
<nicolat> Carlin0 i dati li ho salvati prima di provare l'avanzamento
<f843d0> nicolat: +1
<nicolat> Ho provato l'avanzamento per non riconfigurare tutto... ma adesso vado per quella strada...
<nicolat> Ci sentiamo magari dopo per chiedervi delle informazioni per scaricare tramite wget la Iso e per masterizzare tramite terminale
<Carlin0> nicolat, magari fatti una partizione dati
<Carlin0> così all'occorenza i dati sono già in salvo
<nicolat> Ho un hd esterno da 500Gb So per i dati
<Carlin0> ciao :o)
<Carlin0> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<nicolat> E hd in ssd da 32Gb Mi sembra solo per il sistema
<nicolat> Intanto grazie a dopo
<Pring> ho un problema con la stampante/scanner che non viene visto dal pc ho qui il debug che mi segnala alcuni errori potete aiutarmi? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23159121/
<Pring> ho installato i driver del produttore, lo scanner ha fatto una scansione e poi mi ha dato quetso problema aiuto!
<Carlin0> Pring, hai provato con xsane ?
<f843d0> Pring: come avvii la scansione?
<Pring> Carlin0: no
<Pring> f843d0: ho un programma chiamato simple scan
<f843d0> Pring: prova allora a installare xsane e prova con quello
<Pring> ok lo faccio subito
<Pring> dopo l'installazione devo riavviare?
<Carlin0> no
<f843d0> Pring: avvia xsane e prova a lanciare una scansione
<gigirock> Pring, si sarebbe meglio, cmq dal log che hai mandato il device viene riconosciuto ma poi si perde la comunicazione... lo scanner e' collegato 'solo' via usb ?
<Pring> non va, mi da errore durante I/O sul dispositivo
<f843d0> Pring: apri un terminale. sudo xsane. E riprova la scansione
<Pring> gigirock: si solo usb
<Pring> f843d0: mi da lo stesso errore.... :(
<f843d0> Pring: hai chiuso l'istanza di xsane precedente?
<Pring> si
<f843d0> Pring: puoi provare dopo un riavvio, ma ci credo poco.
<f843d0> Pring: suona più come driver errato
<f843d0> (o malfunzionante)
<Pring> il driver l'ho installato dalla pagine del produttore......e per linux c'è solo quello
<akis24> mica detto sia per tutte le versioni di ubuntu ..
<Pring> provo a riavviare.....
<Carlin0> Pring, ma chescanner è?
<f843d0> Esatto, faceva esplicitamente riferimento alla tua versione di ubuntu Pring ?
<Pring> ho l'ultima versione di lubuntu 16.04.01 LTS
<Carlin0> Pring, ma che scanner è?
<Pring> samsung SCX 4521-F (stampante + scanner multifunzione) ma la stampante funziona correttamente
<Pring> ieri ho provato ad installare anche i driver unificati per samsung (generici) ma non andavano neanche quelli, quindi li ho disinstallati e reinstallato i driver ufficiali dalla pagina del produttore
<Pring> cmq provo col riavvio e vedo...
<Pring> ho riavviato ma xsane mi da lo stesso problema
<akis24> Pring: sembra ci sia qualche problema con lo scanner  .. e se ho letto bene i driver sono riferiti alla versione 14.04
<Pring> akis24: quindi se faccio un downgrade alla versione precedente potrebbe andare?
<akis24> Pring: entra  su #ubuntu-it-chat  ti passo qualcosa
<massimova> Buongiorno, ho un problema nella versione ubuntu 16.04 lts, non funziona ubuntu software, come posso ripristinarlo?Grazie
<hopeisnoob> salve a tutti scusate il disturbo ma volevo chiedervi se conviene aggiornare il kernel portandolo alla versione 4.7.3?
<krabador> hopeisnoob, la convenienza sta nella tua situazione hardware, e di esigenza software
<krabador> !dettagli | hopeisnoob
<ubot-it> hopeisnoob: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<hopeisnoob> non ce problema un problema tecnico attuale ma la domanda e se cambio versione del kernel passando ad una piu recente non e che i driver non funzionano piu ecc??
<krabador> hopeisnoob, semmai il contrario
<krabador> viene implementato nuovo hardware , vengono corretti bug, ottimizzati
<krabador> eccetera
<hopeisnoob> ok quindi in sostanza conviene sempre avere l'ultimo kernel  "stable" disponibile grazie della risposta
<krabador> macroscopicamente , ha senso passare rispetto al quando si possiede hardware interessato, o si opera in un contesto in cui le ottimizzazioni fornite con le nuove release portano a vantaggi
<krabador> hopeisnoob, no, in sostanza quello che ti ho detto ;)
<krabador>  *ha senso passare rispetto al kernel fornito
<krabador> i dev ubuntu adottano un branch , lo manutien in sicurezza e bug, e customizza in base alle caratteristiche di ubuntu, ma fa
<krabador> *ma fa backporting di major features dei kernel successivi
<krabador> quando sono cose molto importanti
<hopeisnoob> ok mi spiego meglio io attualmente sto usando il wi-fi "5g"con una asus pce ac68 pero quando da terminale lancio "iwconfig" gli unici  protocolli che escono sono b,g,a quindi n, ed ac non vengono neanche menzionati
<hopeisnoob> krabador cmq grazie per la spiegazione un po piu tecnica =)
<krabador> figurati
<krabador> allora hopeisnoob , per favore, manda sudo lshw -C network , nel terminale e fa un pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | hopeisnoob
<ubot-it> hopeisnoob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> del risultato
<hopeisnoob> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23164591/
<krabador> hopeisnoob, incolla qui il risultato di lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<hopeisnoob> 04:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:43a0] (rev 03)
<krabador> hopeisnoob, per le schede wireless con chipset broadcom, come la tua, il kernel purtroppo non c'entra molto, in quanto forniscono loro , il driver da usare in linux, che fanno loro, e non è presente quindi nel kernel
<krabador> hopeisnoob, per prestazioni e  funzionamento di queste schede in linux, c'è da vedere se migliora il driver, nel momento in cui si dovessero riscotrare problemi
<krabador> bcmwl-kernel-source , è questo , il driver da usare in ubuntu, per la tua scheda, che da quello che vedo, è quello che stai usando
<hopeisnoob> ok quindi non posso farci nnt grazie lo stesso =)
<krabador> hopeisnoob, di niente. C'è da stare sintonizzati con lo sviluppo del driver
<krabador> hopeisnoob, in ogni caso, è vista come ac, nella nomenclatura . Sei in presenza di reti di tale standard, per temere che non vada ?
<hopeisnoob> si visto che uso come modem/router un d7000 come velocita mi da circa 585 Mb/s
<krabador> "visto che" , è impostato o non impostato con standard ac ?
<hopeisnoob> la 5g come protocolli attivi "lato modem/router" sono a,n,ac io non posso impostare quale protocollo usare
<hopeisnoob> anche se penso che io stia usando la "a" come protocollo visto che la n ed la ac non posso usarle
<hopeisnoob> anche se mi piange il cuore vedere usare come protocollo "a" ormai dimenticato XD
<krabador> hopeisnoob, a che distanza sei, dal dispositivo?
<hopeisnoob> io sono al primo invece il modem/router e al piano terra
<krabador> hopeisnoob, velocità sopra i 500mbits si raggiungono in condizioni ideali e con piu' di un'antenna
<krabador> direi che non ti puoi minimamente lamentare
<hopeisnoob> per quello si pero dovrei andare sui 1300 mb/s se usassi un protocollo n oppure il migliore ac
<krabador> hopeisnoob, condizioni ideali,e piu' di un'antenna
<hopeisnoob> cioè non mi lamento per la velocita ma per il  protocollo pero li e colpa dei driver quindi np
<hopeisnoob> sono con tre antenne lato desktop e lato modem/router anche li tre antenne
<ladamegauche> Buon pomeriggio, da ieri sera il mio pc non si accende e sullo schermo compare il seguente messaggio: A TPM error (7) occurred while attempting to read a pcr value
<ladamegauche> Cosa devo fare?
<peppe7> ciao su questo canale si da assistenza anche per lubuntu?
<drox> ciao Carlin0 sono Nicola-Tavernini mi hai aiutato questa mattina per far ripartire ubuntu 16.04
<drox> Carlin0: adesso ti scrivo da quel pc dopo aver eliminato i driver nvidia mi ha fatto entrare poi li ho riabilitati e fin qui tutto ok
<drox> Carlin0: unica cosa non mi abilita il menu laterale e tutte le cornici finestre. Hai qualche idea? penso che siano le personalizzazioni ma non so da terminale quali comandi dare ?:?
<drox> ^_^
<NRtw342> ragazzi
<NRtw342> aiuto
<NRtw342> sto diventando matto
<NRtw342> buy
<NRtw342> mi dai una mano
<drox> NRtw342: cosa succede se posso...
<NRtw342> usb
<drox> f843d0:   adesso ti scrivo da quel pc dopo aver eliminato i driver nvidia mi ha fatto entrare poi li ho riabilitati e fin qui tutto ok
<NRtw342> errore al boot
<drox> brutta cosa!
<NRtw342> hai presente syslinux
<NRtw342> error
<NRtw342> o failed to load ldlinux.c32
<NRtw342> ?
<drox> no mai capitato, con google esce qualcosa?
<NRtw342> no google non ha risolto il mio probl
<NRtw342> scusa tu come crei una usb
<drox> https://lime-technology.com/forum/index.php?topic=38160.0 qui sembra abbiano risolto prova a leggere
<NRtw342> con la iso di ubu
<NRtw342> <3
<NRtw342> forse ci sono
<drox> usi il programma Unetbootin
<NRtw342> dice di formattare a fat
<drox> fa tutto da solo
<NRtw342> ma io ho solo exfat
<drox> se hai già la iso ok se no la scarica e poi fa la usb bootable
<drox> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin NRtw342
<NRtw342> ma exfat è uguale a fat giusto ?
<drox> non penso
<NRtw342> provo
<ghiblispar> Buona sera
<ghiblispar> Ho bisogno di aiuto
<Carlin0> !chiedi | ghiblispar
<ubot-it> ghiblispar: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ghiblispar> ok sono sul sito di Ubuntu italia e cliccando sul tasto arancione per scaricare, il download di posiziona nella barra ma non scarica
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04
<ghiblispar> Grazie @ubot, ho pravado i due link, ma capita la stessa cosa, non parte il download
<ghiblispar> ops provato
<Carlin0> ghiblispar, direi che il problema sta nel tuo pc o connessione
<Carlin0> magari qualcosa blocca tipo un antivirus
<ghiblispar> sicuramente, ma già il fatto che sia qui, indica una connessione, se disabilito il firewall?
<Carlin0> non uso win da anni non saprei ma ti garantisco che il download da quei siti va
<ghiblispar> Ho disabilitato sia il firewall che l'antivirus; ho provato di nuovo a scaricare, ma non parte lo stesso. Volevo uscire da win e continuare con Ubuntu, ma si vede che devo .... ancora sorbirmi win :-(
<Carlin0> ghiblispar, ma altre cose le riesci  a scaricare ?
<ghiblispar> Tutto, già quando avevo w7 ho provato a scaricare Ubuntu e non ci sono riuscito, ora ho il 10 e nemmeno riesco, mandai una richiesta per il dischetto, ma niente, provero con il pc dell'ufficio. Grazie cmq e buona notte.
<cecchini> lm
<cecchini> lmpll
<krabador> !chiedi | cecchini
<ubot-it> cecchini: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-04
<hacker90> io ho un ubuntu phone con dentro un adaware
<hacker90> come si puo toglere
<Mr_Pan> hacker90, ubuntu phone ? non pensavo esistessero ancora ...
<Mr_Pan> hacker90, ti conviene rivolgerti al canale di ubuntu phone
<hacker90> lo ho io
<hacker90> mi date il canale
<Mr_Pan> #ubuntu-touch   (inglese)
<Mr_Pan> hacker90, che telefono hai   ?
<hacker90> ubuntu phone 2013
<Mr_Pan> hacker90, ??  si ma il telefono ... aquaris nexus meizu ...
<hacker90> aquaris
<Mr_Pan> ok
<hacker90> come lo pulisco
<Mr_Pan> hacker90, ti ho gia scritto di chiedere nel canale di ubuntu-touch ... non so come altro aiutarti
<hacker90> se mi dai il canale entro
<ryuujin> 16:51 < Mr_Pan> #ubuntu-touch   (inglese)
<ryuujin> hacker90: guarda ^^^^^^
<Mr_Pan> rma lui e´ achero ...
<ryuujin> ahah
<jatt23> ciao a tutti
<gigirock_> Ciao ha
<jatt23> ho provato ad installare ubuntu direttamente sul hard disk, e ho fatto tutto con le impostazioni consigliate e mi ha formattato l'hark disk, e di conseguenza cancellando windows dal mio pc e tutti i miei dati e poi sono andato avanti e mentre mettevo "NOME E PASSWORD ECC..." mi dice "ERRORE NELLA PARTIZIONE...RIAVVIO IN CORSO" CORSO"  e dopo il ria
<jatt23> vvio niente non mi mostra più nulla sullo schermo
<feli> sera a tuttiho ubuntu 16,04 mi e sparita  icona wifi dalla barra di avvio e non riesco piu a metterla ho provato a mettere il comando in aplicazioni di avvio nm-applet ma non va potete aiutarmi
<alienspice> Ciao a tutti, ho fatto la boiata del 2017.... ho un vecchio ubuntu server versione 2014 e in un eccesso di minkionaggine ho rinominato fstab in fstabold
<alienspice> ora quando tento di entrare in recovery mode mi dice che il file system è in sola lettura e non riesco a rinominare il file
<alienspice> qualcuno può aitarmi?
<Carlin0> alienspice, avvia una live e rimetti il vecchio nome a  fstab
<alienspice> ah mi scordavo... tra le altre complicazioni ho che il file system è dentro una partizione lvm2 e provando ad entrarci con una mia vecchia live non riesco a vederlo
<alienspice> può essere che la mia live è troppo vecchia e non sa maneggiare le partizioni lvm2?
<Carlin0> non conosco lvm
<alienspice> grazie comunque
<lore> ciao
<lore80> ciao
<lore80> ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti
<lore80> c'è qualcuno?
<Zorzi> Salve
<gigirock> pallavolista ?
<Zorzi> No :')
<Zorzi> Volevo un Piccolo aiuto, ho installato da poco l'ultima versione di Ubuntu server e dopo aver completato l'installazione quando cerco di collegarmi al wifi mi dice che manca il pacchetto wireless-tools, solo che non posso installarlo senza wifi e non ho la possibilità di accedere al Ethernet
<gigirock> un server wifi
<gigirock> cmq quel server senza eth e' il massimo della sicurezza.
<gigirock> Zorzi prendi la chiavetta e copia il pacco....
<Zorzi> Lo uso solo localmente, mi servirebbe solo riuscire a collegarlo al modem
<gigirock> !info wireless-tools
<ubot-it> wireless-tools (source: wireless-tools): Tools for manipulating Linux Wireless Extensions. In component main, is optional. Version 30~pre9-8ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 112 kB, installed size 312 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Zorzi> Con la chiavetta ho provato ma non riesco a montarla
<gigirock> lol
<Zorzi> XD
<gigirock> dai e' una chiavetta cosi' brutta ?
<Zorzi> Già , piu che altro sto aspettando il nuovo hardisk e ora come ora ho installato su una chiavetta, e non so se è per questo ma infilando la seconda con il deb non riesco a montarla
<Zorzi> :^)
<gigirock> Zorzi, la tecnologia ai minimi termini.....
<Zorzi> Heheh
<gigirock> Zorzi, togli la chiavetta con il 'server' la metti sul pc collegato e ci copi dentro il pacco in questione
<gigirock> preghiamo che non ci siano dipendenze strane
<gigirock> Zorzi, sai cosa e' un chroot ?
<Zorzi> Mi dice che la chiavetta ha un problema e andrebbe formattata
<Zorzi> Chroot? ... ricordamelo....
<gigirock> chi lo dice ?
<gigirock> !chroot
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<Zorzi> Ho provato
<gigirock> Zorzi, dai quando arriva il disco lo installi e fai tutto per bene
<Zorzi> Va ben, grazie mille
<gigirock> io mi ritiro nelle mie stanze aka vado a dormire
<Zorzi> Ciao
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-05
<Simone> buongiorno a tutti ragazzi, vorrei entrare nel mondo Ubuntu, ma ho un MacBook e non saprei minimamente da che parte iniziare...qualcuno ha info in merito?
<gigirock> Simone, benvenuto nel mondo ubuntu.....
<Simone> ciao gigi
<gigirock> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook | Simone
<Mr_Pan> Simone, che versione di macbook hai ?   se ha processore intel non avrai problemi di nessun tipo .. segui il link che ha pasato gigirock
<gigirock> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | simone
<Simone> eccomi, ho un macbook della seconda metà del 2008
<Mr_Pan> Simone, leggi sopra
<Simone> si ho letto e salvato i link! appena sono davanti al mac provo!
<Mr_Pan> Simone, ok torna pure se hai altre domande
<Mr_Pan> Simone, meta 2008 con Intel   ?
<Mr_Pan> sara´  un core 2 duo
<Simone> Mr_Pan non lo so sinceramente, al momento non ho il mac davanti a me...
<Simone> potrebbe essere questo...
<Simone> https://support.apple.com/it-it/HT201165#3
<Simone> no scusate parla solo di memoria qui
<Mr_Pan> Simone, ok non importa appena lo avrai davanti segui i link e vedi se riesci a proseguire
<Simone> Mr_pan perfetto, grazie mille!
<Simone> cambia anche la versione di Ubuntu da scaricare (in base al processore del Mac) ?
<Mr_Pan> Simone, non ho mai avuto un mac non ti saprei dire ... la differenza della versione linux sta solo tra procio Intel e "vecchio" powerpc (non dovrebbe essere il tuo caso)
<Mr_Pan> e tra 32 e 64 bit
<ryuujin> Simone: che macbook hai?
<ryuujin> agh letto ora
<ryuujin> intel sicuro
<ryuujin> mid 2008 sono dei core2 duo
<Simone> ciao ryuujin, quindi posso procedere alla lettura della guida per intel?
<Mr_Pan> Simone, si
<Simone> ok , sono andato a controllare. macbook metà 2009 con processore Core 2 Duo
<roby1898> buongiorno
<fabio_cc> !ciao | roby1898
<ubot-it> roby1898: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<roby1898> grazie
<roby1898> ho un problema
<fabio_cc> roby1898, esponilo e chi potrà aiutarti lo farà
<roby1898> ho un asus cpu atom z3740
<roby1898> 2 mb ram
<roby1898> neanche il tecnico del mio pc è riuscito....pagandolo... a mettere ubuntu su qs pc...xche
<roby1898> dice
<roby1898> che il bios non è programmato per ricecere ubuntu o altro linux
<fabio_cc> roby1898, per favore cerca di scrivere tutto su una riga
<roby1898> infatti non riesce a far leggere prima la usb
<roby1898> ok scusate
<roby1898> voi sopraste come fare
<roby1898> ?
<roby1898> sistema operativo a 32 bit, PROCESSORE BASATO SU X64
<Carlin0> roby1898, come hai preparato la penna usb ?
<roby1898> con un programmino....con rufus
<Carlin0> roby1898, e poi hai impostato il bios per il boot da usb ?
<roby1898> il problema è che dal bios, anche se gli dico di legggere prima la USB,,..non la legge
<roby1898> si carlin(), come ho fatto altre volte
<Carlin0> roby1898, ha un lettore dvd il pc ?
<roby1898> no
<roby1898> solo usb
<roby1898> perche è tablet e pc insiemte con win 8.1 sulla rom
<Carlin0> ma le porte usb funzionano con win ?
<roby1898> si certo
<Carlin0> a boh mai usato tablet io
<roby1898> ma è il bios che nn riesco a modificare
<roby1898> ma è un pc anche
<Carlin0> roby1898, hai provato a cambiare penna usb ?
<roby1898> una sola uscita
<Carlin0> la penna ...
<Carlin0> magari è rovinata
<roby1898> no xche su altro pc funziona bene ubuntu
<roby1898> il problema è il bios
<roby1898> qualche idea ?
<erasme> ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | erasme
<ubot-it> erasme: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> roby1898, devi riuscire a modificare l'ordine di boot dal bios oppure sapere con quale tasto o combinazione far apparire il menu di boot all'avvio, altrimenti non puoi fare nulla
<erasme> utilizzo ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS e da synaptic risultano i seguenti pacchetti danneggiati https://thepasteb.in/p/76hE1Pwqg9XFV come posso risolvere?
<glpiana> erasme, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<fabio_cc> roby1898, e anche disabilitare secure boot fast boot e simili
<roby1898> grazie ragazzi,vvedo cosa posso fare  grazieee
<roby1898> mi faccio sapere
<erasme> l'ho lanciato già quel comando ma non ho risolto
<fabio_cc> erasme, si ma vedendo il risultato forse ci capiamo qualcosa
<erasme> ok
<roby1898> una cosa
<roby1898> cosa mi consigliate di scaricare ?
<roby1898> quale versione di linux ?
<fabio_cc> roby1898, direi che non puoi andare oltre lubuntu
<roby1898> a ok
<fabio_cc> roby1898, 16.04.3
<roby1898> ubuntu 16 ?
<erasme> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25471970/
<roby1898> o lubuntu 16 ?
<glpiana> ppa
<glpiana> erasme, vabbè, proviamo: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fabio_cc> roby1898, si lubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<roby1898> ok
<erasme> ok
<roby1898> 32 o 64 bit ?
<erasme> l'ho lanciato il comando e non da nessun output
<fabio_cc> roby1898, prima hai detto di avere un processore a 64 bit
<roby1898> si
<glpiana> erasme, scrivi: sudo apt-get -f install
<roby1898> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<roby1898> da qui va bene ?
<fabio_cc> roby1898, ed effetticamente lo è
<fabio_cc> roby1898, quindi 64 bit
<fabio_cc> roby1898, si, oppure da qui: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04.3/release/
<erasme> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25471988/
<glpiana> erasme, scrivi: sudo apt-get autoremove
<roby1898> ok  c provo
<erasme> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25471990/
<glpiana> erasme, scrivi: sudo apt-get upgrade
<erasme> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25471998/
<glpiana> erasme, torna su synaptic. se i pacchetti risultano ancora danneggiati, tasto destro sul pacchetto e reinstalla
<glpiana> erasme, intanto però ti dico che non ha alcun senso installare una versione con supporto a lungo termine (LTS) e riempirla di repository esterni
<erasme> ho cliccato su reinstalla ma i pacchetti li troco ancora in quella sezione
<erasme> per quanto riguarda i repository esterni adesso cosa potrei fare?
<erasme> comunque io non avevo lts ho fatto un avanzamento di versione
<glpiana> erasme, chiudi synaptic, torna al terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gstreamer1.0-alsa
<erasme> ok
<erasme> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25472032/
<glpiana> erasme, scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libevent-2.0-5 libgtkspell0 libmessaging-menu0 libmircommon5
<erasme> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25472047/
<glpiana> erasme, ok, nessun errore. se vuoi controlla ancora synaptic, ma se anche ti segnala qualcosa secondo me puoi fregartene
<erasme> segnala ancora quei 5 pacchetti, va bene comunque grazie
<Tweet> Salve! Usa semplice informazione... Nell'ultima versione di Ubuntu molti utenti (trai quali me) riscontrano il fastidioso problema di non riuscire ad installare determinate app sia da ubuntu software sia da terminale... sapete come risolvere?
<fabio_cc> manco il tempo di scrivere
<Mr_Pan> fabio_cc, sei lento :D
<fabio_cc> :D
<Mr_Pan> fabio_cc, e´ in chat
<ryuujin> supporto inefficiente... le risposte devono arrivare mentre l'utente digita
<maxx> sera a tutti
<maxx> ho ubuntu 1604 mi e scomparsa icona di rete wifi sulla barra  e non riesco piu a metterla mi potete aiutare?
<maxx> non ce nessuno che mi  puo aiutare??
<maxx> sera  a tutti Icona  reti wifi  sparita non riesco piu a metterla mi potete aiutare graie
<maxx> ce nessuno??
<maxx> sera atutti
<maxx> ce qualcuno che mi puo aiutare?
<alienspice> ciao a tutti, ho appena installato 16.04 su una vecchia MoBo intel D975XBX2 con ethernet intel gigabit on board, nello specifico un chipset 82573L. Ho dovuto ravanare parecchio nei forum ma alla fine ho capito che dovevo installare il driver fornito da intel e modificarne una parte dell'installer per togliere una funzione che....non funzionava...un
<alienspice>  vecchio bug di intel penso.  Ora mi ritrovo che ad ogni riavvio devo sempre far ripartire il driver "e1000e" con i comandi rmmod e modprobe dopodichè l'interfaccia viene riconosciuta.
<alienspice> ho usato questo metodo: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2356217
<alienspice> in fondo alla pagina da una soluzione ma non riesco a capire come adattarla al mio caso
<alienspice> sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<alienspice> il driver si chiama e1000e
<alienspice> qualche idea?... qualcuno conosce il comando dpkg-reconfigure?
<stefano> ciao, sono giorni che sbatto la testa con una multifunzione lexmark di rete, non riesco a far funzionare lo scanner
<Mr_Pan> stefano, modello ..
<stefano> mx310dn, ho scaricato i driver dal sito lexmark
<Mr_Pan> stefano, con quale ubuntu  ?
<stefano> scanimage però non da risultati, il file dll.conf ha dentro il driver, ho provato di tutto, non so più cosa fare
<stefano> ubuntu 16.04
<stefano> provato anche su debian, stesso problema
<Mr_Pan> stefano, sei connesso via usb alla stampante o via rete  ?
<stefano> alla rete, in realtà ho provato anche con usb, ma anche in questo caso non va. L'unica differenza è che viene rilevato con sane-find-scanner
<Mr_Pan> stefano, via ret enon funzionera mai
<Mr_Pan> stefano, via usb prova con simple scan
<Mr_Pan> stefano, se viene rilevato da xsane deve funzionare,,,,
<stefano> Mr_Pan perchè non funzionerà mai?
<fabio_cc> stefano,  sane-find-scanner
<fabio_cc>          Command-line tool to find SCSI and USB scanners and  determine  their
<fabio_cc>          Unix device files. See sane-find-scanner(1).
<stefano> ciao fabio, giudebian shared directorysto, hai ragione
<stefano> scusa..maledetto copia incolla
<fabio_cc> stefano, nessun problema
<stefano> pur volendo c'è la possibilità di scansione tramite interfaccia web della stampante, ma devo creare una cartella condivisa
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-06
<giancarlo> buondi, qualcuno può aiutarmi per risolvere problema?
<QUIGON> Buon giorno, sto provando in live ubuntu ma non riesco a digitare il carattere chiocciola che mi appare al posto delle virgolette, come posso risolvere, a dire la verita la tastiera mi sembra tutta  sottosopra me ne accorgo mentre digito
<QUIGON> per favore e grazie
<Carlin0> QUIGON, hai impostato la tastiera e la lingua ?
<Carlin0> sono tra le prime scelte da fare appena avviata la live
<QUIGON> quando partito il live ho messo su italiano ma sopra sulla barra EN
<Carlin0> QUIGON, è un dvd o una chiavetta usb ?
<QUIGON> usb
<Carlin0> con che programma l'hai preparata ?
<QUIGON> rufus
<Carlin0> controlla  l'integrità della iso ...
<Carlin0> !md5 | QUIGON
<ubot-it> QUIGON: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<QUIGON> ok ci risentiamo saluti e grazie
<ryuujin> MAIUSC + 2
<ryuujin> ah.. andato
<Paolox> Ciao
<ryuujin> ok
<jsp> Salve, ho un netbook samsung del 2011 con processore ha 64 bit e 2 Gb di RAM. Ho installato ubuntu a 64 bit ma risulta lento. Potrebbe andar meglio con la versione a 32 bit? Grazie
<jsp> Ohps "a 64 bit"
<ryuujin> jsp: no
<ryuujin> nel senso che almeno con una versione a 64bit utilizzi anche i registri estesi della CPU
<ryuujin> il problema e' che la versione attuale di Ubuntu e' troppo pesante per quel portatile
<ryuujin> puoi provare a fare questo: installa da console
<ryuujin> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<ryuujin> in questo modo hai un ambiente desktop piu' leggero che dovrebbe girare meglio sul tuo pc
<ryuujin> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<ryuujin> jsp: dopo aver installa lxde (installando il pacchetto lubuntu-desktop), riavvia
<ryuujin> jsp: se hai voglia di smanettare un po', io installerei E17
<ryuujin> il mio de preferito.. molto leggero
<ryuujin> !e17
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'e17'
<jsp> grazie
<ryuujin> !enlightenment17
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'enlightenment17'
<ryuujin> jsp: entra in #ubuntu-it-chat se hai bisogno di ulteriore assistenza
<ryuujin> jsp: comunque, se puoi... aumenta un po' di ram.
<ryuujin> jsp: io ho rimesso in vita un portatile tipo il tuo... mettendogli un SSD e 4Gb (di piu' non ne supportava) di ram
<ryuujin> vedi che interfaccia sata hai.. su amazon trovi delle ssd a prezzi molto accessibili
<ryuujin> gigirock: che ne pensi?
<gigirock> ryuujin, deche ?
<ryuujin> tu sei l'esperto di distro
<gigirock> ahhh , si puo' installare ubuntu budgie remix apposita per pc con poca ram/procio
<gigirock> sul sito di ubuntu budgie c'e' la scelta.....
<gigirock> cmq anche la 1604.3 con lxde o lxqt 'assorbe' poca ram e va pure a 64 bit
<jsp> Sto facendo il dowload di lubuntu a 64 bit
<gigirock> jsp, vale.... va bene pure quella
<jsp> Non sono esperto mi occupo prevalentemente di infrastrutture di rete in ambiente soho
<ryuujin> jsp: se vuoi provare al volo, senza reinstallare... puoi anche fare sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<ryuujin> da un terminale
<gigirock> http://www.sortenoscia.com/2014/06/classifica-e-consumo-di-ram-nei-desktop.html jsp ryuujin
<gigirock> ryuujin, no non e' la stessa cosa.... poi i consumi della ram sono differenti meglio installare il dm e poi disinstallarew
<plirew> qualcuno mi puo dare una mano?
<plirew> esiste una distro live di ubuntu?
<ryuujin> tempo di attesa per una risposta di plirew... quanti secondi?
<Criogenity> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<Criogenity> ho dovuto cambiare il notebook e vorrei sfruttare l'occasione per mettere in dualboot ubuntu, affiancato a windows 10, sapete dove posso trovare una guida ?
<ryuujin> ciao Criogenity
<ryuujin> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<ryuujin> Criogenity: hai gia' windows 10 installato sul tuo pc?
<Criogenity> si ryuujin, l'ho comprato mezz'ora fa
<Criogenity> preinstallato c'è win10
<Criogenity> in realtà devo ancora aprirlo dalla scatola, ma l'intenzione mia era di montarci su ubuntu..solo che magari essendo nuovo di pacca, pensavo di metterlo in dualboot
<Criogenity> cosa mi consigli? procederei correttamente?
<ryuujin> si si... in dualboot
<ryuujin> quando lanci l'installazioe segui bene cio' che viene scritto a schermo... e non sbagli
<ryuujin> e' molto semplice e intuitiva
<ryuujin> ti ho scritto in pvt
<Criogenity> ricordo in passato di averlo già fatto su un altro pc..se non ricordo male, in fase di installazione, mi chiede se metterlo in dualboot vero?
<ryuujin> esatto
<ryuujin> che portatile hai acquistato?
<Criogenity> asus e non ricordo il modello :D:D:D
<ryuujin> caratteristiche
<ryuujin> ?
<Criogenity> r541u
<Criogenity> 4 gb ram
<Criogenity> hdd 500 Gb
<Criogenity> processore Pentium mi pare
<ryuujin> potevi mettergli piu' ram :)
<Criogenity> lo uso proprio per le minime cose il pc io...
<Criogenity33> .
<Criogenity33> Chiudo da pc e resto qui ☺
<Criogenity33> Ryuujin mi mandi un pvt appena puoi?
<criogenity33> Che casino sta app android
<gigirock_> criogenity33: che app usi ?
<criogenity33> Androirc
<gigirock_> Mmmh aspe
<gigirock_> Andchat è la migliore criogenity33
<criogenity33> Ok la provo ☺
<Criogenity> Eccomi con la nuova app ☺
<lelemosi> salve buonasera
<lelemosi> volevo sapere come si installa utorrent
<gigirock> !ciao | lelemosi
<ubot-it> lelemosi: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lelemosi> ho scaricato il file userver.tar.gz e poi ?
<gigirock> non c'e' utorrent in ubuntu si usa transmission
<gigirock> !info userver
<ubot-it> Package userver does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> !info transmission
<ubot-it> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.84-3ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<gigirock> !info utorrent
<ubot-it> Package utorrent does not exist in xenial
<lelemosi> transmission lo usavo ma ora non fuzniona
<gigirock> ah e come mai ?
<lelemosi> mi dice non collegato a host
<gigirock> lelemosi, ma ti serve un server torrent o un client torrent
<pdeckard> ho perso il menu laterale delle cartelle in gthumb 4.3.4
<lelemosi> cosa?
<gigirock> pdeckard, che e' gthumb ?
<gigirock> !info gthumb
<ubot-it> gthumb (source: gthumb): image viewer and browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.4.3-1 (xenial), package size 914 kB, installed size 3378 kB
<pdeckard> è un pacchetto per visualizzare foto
<gigirock> vedo
<pdeckard> e modificarle
<gigirock> pdeckard, prova sudo --purge remove gthumb e poi sudo apt install gthumb
<gigirock> pdeckard, oppure dovresti avere una dir .gthumb nella tua home rinominala e riavvia il programma
<pdeckard> ok un po brutale avevo già disinstallato da interfaccia provo da command line con il purge per pulire tutto
<lelemosi> ok grazie
<gigirock> grazie di cosa ?
<pdeckard> cercate cartelle nella home... ma sono un po qua è la e trovarle tutte.... non è semplice...
<gigirock> pdeckard find /home/tuonome -iname ".gthumb"
<gigirock> lol
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-07
<Criogenity> Buongiorno a tutti ragazzi!
<ryuujin> buongiorno
<ryuujin> !chat | Criogenity
<ubot-it> Criogenity: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tizianoflavio> buongiorno
<tizianoflavio> c'è qualcuno?
<Mr_Pan> tizianoflavio, no ...
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | tizianoflavio
<ubot-it> tizianoflavio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno | tizianoflavio
<ubot-it> tizianoflavio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<tizianoflavio> ok... ho collegato il pc al tv per vedere film, non va l'audio... come posso fare?
<Mr_Pan> !chat | tizianoflavio
<ubot-it> tizianoflavio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Davicom> Salve, ho un grosso grosso problema posso avere supporto?
<ryuujin> !chiedi | Davicom
<ubot-it> Davicom: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Davicom> Parto dicendo che avevo installato stupidamente LibreElec sul portatile. E' da ieri che tento di installare un sistema operativo non riuscendoci. Sto tentando con ubuntu da usb ma si blocca. Windows 7 problema di kernel. Windows 10 problema di kernel. In più quelle rare volte che LibreElec accede correttamente senza dare errore "System Halted" cras
<Davicom> ha. Ho aggiornato il firmware del bios (asus f5sr abbastanza vecchiotto). Ma nulla. Sono condizionato a dover utilizzare USB perchè il lettore non funzia e quindi non posso nemmeno avviare la risoluzione dei problemi con un cd live di windows. E' davvero un peccato perchè questa macchinina mi ha accompagnato per tantissimo tempo sopportando di tutt
<Davicom> o...
<Davicom> Questo è l'ultimo errore che mi da l'avvio di Ubuntu installation dopo aver effettuato un downgrade del bios (chissà l'up aveva peggiorato solamente le cose)(intitramfs): mount: mount/dev/loop0 on filesystemsquashfs input/output error can not mount dev/loop0
<Davicom> Da questa schermata posso accedere digitando help alla formulazione dei comandi, ma credetemi non so davvero "dove mettere le mani"
<Mr_Pan> Davicom, ccome hai creato il supporto usb ?
<Mr_Pan> Davicom, hai controllato md5 del file ISO prima di metterlo su usb ?
<Mr_Pan> Davicom, se crei la usb da windows usa Rufus
<Davicom> ho utilizzato rufus, si. md5? n rufus c'è un opzione ma non l'ho abilitata posso riprovarci. proprio adesso uscendo da INITRAMFS comparivano messaggi tipo "panic- kernel missing" e curiosamente lo stesso errore che dava windows 10 : 0x0000200
<Mr_Pan> appunto ...
<Davicom> ah no mi sono confuso con mbr in rufus. Cosa va controllato in md5? L'immagine di ubuntu l'ho chiaramente scaricata dal ubuntu.it
<Mr_Pan> Davicom, ma devi controllarla ... non e´ detto che dopo il download sia integra
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Davicom> tento di seguire la wiki
<Davicom> grazie mille spero di risolvere resto comunque qui :P
<Davicom> si il file è corretto
<Davicom> hash comparati con winMd5sum
<Davicom> avendo provato con tre differenti sistemi operativi credo il motivo sia da ricercarsi altrove, non nei sistemi operativi
<Mr_Pan> Davicom, prova a cambiare il supporto forse la chiavetta é fallata
<Davicom> credetemi non so per quale misterioso motivo ora è partita l'installazione di win7. vediamo se va a buon fine
<ryuujin> un'esorcista?
<Davicom> esorcista? na gran botta di ....
<matteo> Davicom: come scrivi l'immagine?
<quigon> buon giorno volevo installare ubuntu su una chiavetta usb e chiedevo un consiglio se se si può fare se vale la pena e quanto grande deve essere la chiavetta , grazie
<quigon> quigon
<quigon> sulla wiki il processo sembra molto macchinoso e pericoloso per i dati sul pc, è così?
<quigon> quigon
<quigon> buon giorno volevo instalubuntu su unabuon giorno volevo installare ubuntu su usb e chiedevo un consiglio se se si può fare se vale la pena e quanto grande deve essere la chiavetta , grazie
<ryuujin> quigon: dacci il tmepo di rispondere
<ryuujin> un jedi deve essere paziente
<quigon> buon giorno volevo installare ubuntu su chiavetta  usb é fattibile perchè sul wiki sembra macchinoso
<ryuujin> molto da apprendere ancora tu hai
<ryuujin> quigon: scarica l'ISO, con rufus fai la chiavetta ed installa
<ryuujin> ti accorgerai che e' molto semplice
<quigon> io volevo provare prima di fare :)
<ryuujin> !rufus | quigon
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rufus'
<ryuujin> si, quando avvii da chiavetta
<ryuujin> puoi provare il sistema in live, senza insallare nulla
<ryuujin> quigon: come direbbe Yoda: No! Provare no! Fare, o non fare! Non c'e' provare!
<quigon> no io volevo proprio tenere il so sulla chiavetta
<quigon> cioè fare!
<quigon> inoltre sulla live non puoi provare anche le applicazioni
<ryuujin> quigon: attento! il lato Oscuro e' piu' rapido, pi\ facile, piu' seducente
<ryuujin> quigon: sulla live puoi provare tutte le applicazioni che sono sulla iso
<quigon> cioè lo stretto indispensabile che non mi è sufficente per decidere
<[Enrico]> puoi installare applicazioni aggiuntive sulla live
<quigon> inoltre lo potrei usare anche su altri pc...forse?
<[Enrico]> non sono persistenti, al riavvio vengono perse
<quigon> appunto
<[Enrico]> non puoi fare un'installazione su chiavetta USB, lascia stare
<[Enrico]> un'installazione equivalente a una normale su disco rigido esterno
<[Enrico]> ehm interno
<[Enrico]> o usi la live o fai un'installazione normale
<[Enrico]> se vuoi ci sono altre distribuzioni linux che sono fatte per essere installate su dispositivi removibili. Tuttavia le distribuzioni canoniche come Ubuntu sono focalizzate sulla normale installazione desktop / laptop e non funzionano altrimenti
<quigon> e quali sono le distribuzioni fattibili?
<quigon> perche sulla wiki è scritto che bastano 8 giga per ubuntu io ne userei una da 16
<[Enrico]> io conosco knoppix ma non l'ho mai usata
<fabio_cc> [Enrico], quigon per favore, potete continuare su #ubuntu-it-chat?
<[Enrico]> fabio_cc: io ho finito :)
<Mr_Pan> quigon, io ho le live su usb da  4 GB (Xubuntu e Lubuntu)
<fabio_cc> ah bene :)
<quigon> si ma sulla live non si possono installare i programmi
<Mr_Pan> quigon, no le live non sono persistenti al riavvio perdi tutto ... le live di ubuntu non nascono con quello scopo... ti e´ stato giá detto ...
<Mr_Pan> quigon, per favore passa su #ubuntu-it-chat che qui siamo OT .. non avrai altre risposte qui
<quigon> ho capito, grazie e scusate buona giornata
<Davicom> matteo
<Davicom> matteo, con rufus. l'installazione di windows 7 è andata a buon fine. Adesso provo a riscaricare l'img di Ubuntu e vedere se riesco a metterci anche questo per sicurezza
<Mr_Pan> Davicom, hai risolto  ?
<matteo> perchè usi rufus? non puoi scriverla direttamente?
<Davicom> matteo, come? Mr_Pan, miracolosamente sono riuscito a installare Win7, forse il downgrade del bios ha fatto bene, non riesco ad installere ubuntu, sto per riprovare con una nuova iso riscaricata
<matteo> da linux uso cat, c'è un modo simile per windows?
<matteo> non conosco windows ma ci sarà un modo
<Mr_Pan> Davicom, scarica ...controlla md5 ... usa Rufus per metterla su USB e ... speriamo bene ;)
<matteo> Davicom: questo è opensource e sembra fare la stessa cosa di cat: https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<matteo> rufus fa un pò di magheggi sulle immagini, le formatta, copia i files e poi installa un bootloader
<matteo> è un pò inutile dato che le ISO di ubuntu hanno già un MBR/eltorito ibrido per funzionare direttamente come dischi
<matteo> cioè le facevamo così apposta per essere scritte direttamente senza rufus
<matteo> $ file ubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<matteo> ubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso: DOS/MBR boot sector; partition 2
<matteo> Dispositivo                     Avvio   Start    Fine Settori  Size Id Tipo
<matteo> ubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso1 *           0 3142655 3142656  1,5G  0 Vuoto
<matteo> ubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso2       3118960 3123567    4608  2,3M ef EFI (FAT-12/16/32)
<ryuujin> matteo: non incollare lunghe linee sul canale o vieni kickato automaticante
<ryuujin> !paste | matteo
<ubot-it> matteo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matteo> vedi, hanno già tutto dentro le ISO
<matteo> Davicom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25483346/
<Davicom> mannaggia stavolta dopo aver reinstallato era partito era arrivato al so live, ma durante i settaggi per l'installazione si è piantato con errore ubuntu 16.04 as internal error
<Davicom> mannaggia ubuntu è sempre stato il più fluido dei sistemi operativi su questo pc
<matteo> Davicom: ma usare la 17.04 tipo?
<Mr_Pan> matteo, buggata ... meglio 16.04 LTS
<matteo> mah io ho la 17.10 e funziona
<Mr_Pan> matteo, il supporto alla 17.04 tra poco finisce...
<matteo> a casa ovviamente, in ufficio no
<Mr_Pan> matteo, a casa tua fai come ti pare ... anche usare una distero non ancora rilasciata ...
<matteo> qualcuno la deve pur provare prima di rilasciarla ;)
<Davicom> bèh ragazzi grazie comunque per l'aiuto, vedrò di farmi andar bene win7, che meglio di niente è
<matteo> io la proverei la 7.04, che ti costa. poi ad ottobre aggiorni alle 7.10
<matteo> *17
<matteo> Welcome to Ubuntu Artful Aardvark (development branch) (GNU/Linux 4.13.0 x86_64)
<matteo> di funzionare funziona ;)
<fabio_cc> !amefunge | matteo
<ubot-it> matteo: un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. "A me funziona" non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<Davicom> Bè ragazzi vi dico, sto procedendo all'installazione seguendo il consiglio di matteo nell'utilizzare per la scrittura il software win32diskmanager, fin'ora non si è piantato. la versione è comunque sempre la 16. grazie davvero e speriamo fili liscio
<matteo> \o/
<Crio_33> COn i ritagli di tempo che trovo, sto piano piano rendendo operativo il nuovo notebook con Mint... per quanto riguarda il player video, vlc o quello di default?
<Crio_33> ps salve ancora, entro ed esco 200 volte ma sono sempre io :D
<Mr_Pan> default s enon devi aprire formati "esoterici" altrimenti vlc e apre pure i sassi
<Mr_Pan> opss finestra sbagliata scusate
<Crio_33> vlc allora, mi hai risposto
<Mr_Pan> Crio_33, si
<Crio_33> i driver video etc etc dovrebbero essere già aggiornati no? o devo farlo io?
<Mr_Pan> Crio_33, ti ricordo che questa e´ il canale per il supporto a ubuntu e derivate ufficiali (e mint NON e´ una derivata ufficiale)
<Mr_Pan> per queste info (riguardanti altre distro) passa su chat ... grazie
<Crio_33> ah ops, chiedo scusa, non lo sapevo. Sarà fatto, nessun problema
<Mr_Pan> ;)
<ryuujin> prFA CALDO PORCA PU****A E HANNO CHKUSO L'ARIA CONDIZIONATA QUI
<maxx> sera
<alehonor> Ciao a tutti,fina a quando verrà supportato xubuntu  16.10?
<alehonor> Fino a....
<nino> Ciao a tutti!
<giosca92> salve a tutti, qualcuno è disposto ad aiutarmi? Sono un novizio
<giosca92> qualcuno per caso ha scheda wi fi realtek?
<giosca92> qualcuno vuole aiutarmi?
<giosca92> ho un problema con i driver della scheda wi fi
<Giosca92> Nessuno in linea?
<Giosca92> Vi prego sono utente ubuntu da un giorno e sto già valutando di tornare a windows
<giosca92> qualcuno può chattare?
<giosca92> Ho un problema con il mio hp pavillion con scheda wi fi realtek
<giosca92> Appena installato ubuntu tutto perfetto tranne che per il fattore wi fi
<giosca92> non sono ancora riuscito a connettermi nemmeno per un secondo
<giosca92> mi chiede continuamente la chiave di autenticazione ma dopo aver inserito la password ricompare il messaggio di inserirla
<matteo> che scheda è, PCI?
<giosca92> Altre volte non trova proprio le wi fi nelle vicinanze
<giosca92> GUarda sono ignorantissimo in materia
<matteo> diciamo che le schede realtek sono il peggio del peggio in circolazione
<matteo> e il driver lo scrive una mandria di cani imbecilli
<matteo> ma ci si può lavorare
<matteo> interna o usb?
<giosca92> GUarda ho scritto su ubuntu.it di facebook
<giosca92> e un admin mi ha detto che ha un lenovo con la stessa scheda
<giosca92> ma che non gli da problemi
<matteo> boh non seguo quei gruppi facebook
<giosca92> interna direi
<matteo> lspci -nn
<matteo> incolla la riga relativa a realek
<giosca92> Sono ignorantissimo in materia e non lo nascondo
<giosca92> Dove trovo questa riga?
<matteo> lspci -nn
<matteo> dai sto comando
<giosca92> 07:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS522A PCI Express Card Reader [10ec:522a] (rev 01)
<giosca92> 08:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:b723]
<giosca92> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8136] (rev 0a)
<matteo> il primo è il lettore di memory
<matteo> la seconda la wifi e il terzo la ethernet
<matteo> cmq il tuo device è 10ec:b723
<matteo> che kernel hai?
<giosca92> E da ciò dici che sarà possibile trovare una soluzione senza dover cambiare necessariamente scheda?
<giosca92> Sono una capra
<giosca92> non so nemmeno cosa sia un kernel perdonami
<giosca92> parto da meno di 0 diciamo
<matteo> giosca92: uname -a
<giosca92> comando non trovato mi dice
<giosca92> scusa
<giosca92> ho fatto
<giosca92> Linux giovanni-HP-Pavilion-Gaming-Notebook 4.10.0-33-generic #37~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 11 14:07:24 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<matteo> 4.10
<matteo> è un pò vecchiotto, ma che ubuntu è?
<giosca92> vecchiotto? Credevo fosse il più recente. Sul sito ufficiale riportava 2 versioi. Questa 16.04.1 lts e la 17 . SI diceva però che questA FOSSE PIÙ STABILE
<giosca92> XD
<matteo> il più recente è il 4.13
<Carlin0> nessun ubuntu ha il 4.13
<matteo> cmq controllo una cosa
<matteo> Carlin0: non ho detto che è il kernel ubuntu più recente, ho detto che è il più recente e basta
<matteo> giosca92: mi dici come si chiama il tuo driver?
<Carlin0> matteo, ma qui si fa supporto a ubuntu
<giosca92> Se mi dici il comando si
<giosca92> l'avevo trovato su internet ma non ricordo quale sia
<matteo> giosca92: grep rtl /proc/modules
<matteo> Carlin0: quando il kernel ubuntu dà problemi ne metto un altro, non è che se ubuntu si ferma ad uno vecchio devo tenermelo per forza
<giosca92> rtl8723be
<matteo> ok controllo una cosa al volo
<giosca92> e ripota una dicitura rossa
<giosca92> alle lettere rtl
<giosca92> vuol dire che non va qualcosa nel driver?
<Carlin0> matteo, ma qui si da supporto solo a software proveniente dai repo ufficiali ... non altro
<matteo> giosca92: non uso quei tool grafici quindi non ti so dire, aspetta che controllo una cosa nel driver
<giosca92> ok e comunque grazie mille ad entrambi per la pazienza e la cordialità che mi state mostrando
<matteo> giosca92: se dai "modinfo rtl8723be" vedi qualcosa tipo "drivers/net/wireless/realtek/rtlwifi/rtl8723be" ?
<matteo> prima che guardo nel punto sbagliato
<giosca92> mi da diverse voci
<giosca92> firmware
<giosca92> description
<giosca92> license
<giosca92> quale riga vuoi che ti posti?
<matteo> il primo, filename
<giosca92> non me lo fa incollare
<giosca92> lo scrivo
<matteo> dimmi solo se è quello
<matteo> non c'è bisogno di incollare
<matteo> ../drivers/net/wireless/realtek/rtlwifi/rtl8723be/...ko
<giosca92> si si
<giosca92> esatto
<matteo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25486606/
<matteo> allora, su quel driver lì non vedo tantissima attività
<giosca92> devo dare quei 3 comandi al terminale?
<matteo> no no
<matteo> ubuntu 17.04 che kernel ha?
 * matteo ha ubuntu ma usa il suo kernel
<giosca92> non saprei proprio. Non penso poi di poter aggiornare dalla mia versione a quella. Non so nemmeno come masterizzare un iso su ubuntu, su windows ho usato lilli
<matteo> guarda è facile, c'è un sito che ti dice le versioni di ogni pacchetto per ogni versione di ubuntu
<giosca92> come si chiama?
<matteo> https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<giosca92> clicco su zetsy 17.04?
<Carlin0> sempre 4.10
<matteo> giosca92: mi sono dimenticato che ubuntu hai :D xenial?
<giosca92> sul donwload c'era scritto solo ubuntu 16.04,3 lts
<giosca92> non so compilare il sito che mi hai mandato. Non so cosa intenda per keywords
<matteo> ok l'ultimo per la 16.04 è il 4.11
<matteo> io lo proverei
<matteo> guarda: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/linux-image-4.11.0-14-generic
<giosca92> sto installando
<giosca92> riavvio?
<matteo> sperando che nel 4.11 è migliorato qualcosa, ma vedo solo modifiche fatte da Ping-Ke Shih che non mi ispira parecchia fiducia :°D
<matteo> riavvia, ma in grub assicurati di avviare il 4.11
<giosca92> cosa vuol dire avviare in grub?
<matteo> quel menù che appare quando avvii
<matteo> si chiama GRand Unified Bootloader
<giosca92> vado su arresta
<giosca92> e faccio riavvio
<giosca92> è giusto?
<Giosca92> Mi va in sessione ospite
<Giosca92> Rimane sulla pagina di login
<Giosca92> Sono da cellulare ora
<matteo> non ti logga la sessione? riavvia col 4.10 e toglilo allora
<matteo> cmq io proverei una ubuntu più nuova, anche live
<matteo> avviala live, vedi se va, se va bene la installi
<Giosca92> Come si fa a loggare con quello vecchio?
<Giosca92> Devo andare nel BIOS?
<matteo> no
<matteo> quando parte GRUB c'è un meno
<matteo> menu
<matteo> con tutti i kernel
<matteo> avvia il 4.10
<Giosca92> Io accendi il pc, e va direttamente su sessione ospite in 2 secondi
<Giosca92> Forse devo formattare mi sa
<Giosca92> XD
<Giosca92> Non mi aspettavo fosse così complicato configurare il wi fi ahahahaha
<matteo> anche col 4.10?
<matteo> ma no il wifi funziona molto bene su linux, è solo realtek che da problemi
<matteo> dato che il driver lo scrivono 4 cani
<Giosca92> Ma guarda forse non ho ben capito che dovevo fare. Sta di fatto che ora se attivo il pc mi va su sessione ospite, clicco su accedi e non fa nulla. Non vedo menu per poter cambiare il 4.10
<Giosca92> Posso solo accenderlo, spegnerlo o rimanere su questa schermata viola con sopra orologio wi fi eaudio
<matteo> guarda io uso KDE con Kubuntu e non so nemmeno com'è  fatto il login di Unity
<Carlin0> Giosca92, all'avvio premi ripetutamente shift , ti appare il menù di grub scegli opzioni avanzate e poi il kernel 4.10
<Giosca92> Ok
<Carlin0> notte ...
<matteo> ah io pensavo che eri riuscito ad avviare il 4.10 e ancora non andava
<matteo> notte
<Giosca92> Premo ripetutamente freccia maiuscolo ma nulla
<Giosca92> Non appare nessun menu
<Giosca92> Al riavvio dico
<Giosca92> Non credo sia shit il tasto giusto
<Giosca92> Shirt
<matteo> c'è un modo per fare apparire grub
<Giosca92> Shift
<matteo> ma non lo so perchè io ho il menu sempre visibile per 1 secondo
<matteo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time
<matteo> dicono shift
<matteo> senti, avvia una 7.10 live, se funziona installala
<Giosca92> Mi sa che non è cosa mia linux. Esageratamente complicato . Non saprei. Ho provato sia a tenerlo premuto che a ptemerlo ripetutamente ma non appare nulla
<matteo> le realtek hanno cominciato a funzionare bene da poco, e il kernel 4.10 è vecchio vecchio
<Giosca92> Ti ringrazio di cuore ma credo di dover formattare tutto, in ogni caso ci oenso domani
<Giosca92> Non risponde a nulla
<Giosca92> Posso solo entrare nel BIOS
<Giosca92> Ma non so a quanto serva
<Giosca92> Se vado di esc al riavvio ci va nel BIOS
<Giosca92> Se vado di shift non fa nulla
<matteo> il BIOS è prima
<matteo> l'ordine è:
<matteo> 1) BIOS
<matteo> 2) bootloager (GRUB o NTLDR)
<matteo> 3) OS (win, linux, o altro)
<Giosca92> Il mio ubuntu è nato senza grub mi sa
<Giosca92> Ahahah
<matteo> no impossibile
<matteo> è che di default ubuntu confogura grub in modo da non mostrare il menu
<matteo> se editi /etc/default/grub puoi mostrare il menu sempre (come faccio io)
<matteo> prova a tenerlo premuto shift
<Giosca92> Ho provato di tutto
<Giosca92> Anche con spazio
<Giosca92> Tenendolo premuto andando veloce nulla
<Giosca92> Solo nella schermata del ieri posso entrare
<matteo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/117525/hide-grub2-menu-unless-you-hold-down-shift-key-how-to-make-this-happen
<Giosca92> Se non esiste un modo per entrarci dal BIOS dovrò formattare
<Giosca92> Ma tanto non perdo nulla
<Giosca92> Non avevo dati
<Giosca92> Importanti
<Giosca92> Il fatto è che non posso accedere al terminale
<Giosca92> A meno che non si possa fare in modalità BIOS
<Giosca92> Altrimenti forse potrei modificare qualcosa
<matteo> ma formatta e metti la 17.04
<matteo> io ho sempre usato l'ultima e mai avuto problemi *grossi* :D
<Giosca92> Si mi sa che è l'unica
<Giosca92> Grazie comunque
<matteo> vado a nanna, notte
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-08
<SSL_> ciao^^
<Giosca92> Mi rivolgo al caro Matteo. Nulla da fare, neanche con la 17.04. Il mio pc, in sostanza, non supporta connessioni di fi con ubuntu. Ho risolto installando un simulatore di ubuntu cin virtual box; così facendo mi connetto tranquillamente anche con ubuntu sfruttando il wi fi di Windows XD
<Carlin0> Giosca92, magari potevi risolvere anche con una chiavetta wifi da 10 €
<matteo> sì ma non realtek HAHA
<Carlin0> ovvio
<Giosca92> Ahahahahah se mai cambierò pc un giorno ne prenderò uno con linux già installato di fabbrica
<ryuujin> Linux OEM
<carlos33> buonasera
<carlos33> volevo sapere informazioni riguardo l installazione di linux ubuntu tramite penna usb
<carlos33> ?
<sacarde> ciao
<Giacomo12> Salve. Ho installato Oracle VM virtual box 5.1 su Windows10. Quando sto installando Ubuntu scrivo sulla macchina virtuale il nome Ubuntu quindi Linux e dal menu a tendina tra le versioni posso scegliere solo Ubuntu (32 bit). La virtual machine installata e' la 5.1.26 che dal sito della Oracle sembra la piu' aggiornata. l' hardware fisico e' cpu@2.4
<Giacomo12> GHz. Memoria 16GB. Sistema operativo a 64 bit.  Ho controllato sul 'BIOS' e ho tolto l' obbligo di riconoscere la firma del sistema operativo. La virtualizzazione sembra abilitata. Ho provato anche a istallare Ubutu 32 bit ma non appena carico Ubuntu su macchina virtuale Windows da' errore e si riavvia. Dove sto sbagliando ? Come faccio a visualizz
<Giacomo12> are su macchina virtuale Ubuntu 64bit? Grazie
<David77> Giacomo12: sei su windows10. quì si parla di problemi su ubuntu installato. è un problema di windows + virtualbox
<Giacomo12> ok scusa
<David77> Giacomo12: comunque prova ad andare sul sito di virtualbox che ci sono le informazione per l'installazione di ubuntu se non erro. ciao
<Giacomo12> ok grazie
<David77> you're welcome
<Guest42653> Ciao,  ho ubuntu mate 16.04 che non fà più gli aggiornamenti, non apre il gestore pacchetti, provato apt-get update  ma nulla. sulla barra in alto ho il divieto di accesso
<blahh> sera, c'è qualcuno?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<blahh> ciao, ho dei problemi con l'installazione in dual boot di ubuntu
<blahh> ho postato giorni fà il log di bootrepair e praticamente non c'è verso di farmi installare il grub in sda, me lo mette in sdb anche se faccio installazione manuale
<Carlin0> blahh, hai uefi ?
<blahh> si
<Carlin0> mi spiace non lo conosco ... non so aiutarti
<blahh> c'era un tizio, christian se non sbaglio...era in gamba...non c'è più?
<Carlin0> siamo volontari la gente va e  viene
<blahh> dove posso provare a scrivere per risolvere il problema?
<Carlin0> magari prova a  passare un po + presto e trovi qualcuno
<blahh> ok grazie
<Davicom> ciao ragazzi, ciao a tutti. dopo molto tempo ritorno ad utilizzare ubuntu ma è charo che i tempi son cambiati. Il mio gandalf-asus il grigio è vecchiotto. La risoluzione è pittuosto scarsa, devo andare a fixarla ad ogni avvio dando dei comandi xrandr. Ma ad ogni riavvio mi dice che non è possibile impostare la risoluzione scelta. C'è una soluzione
<Davicom> permanente? Utilizzo un monitor collegato in VGA (unknown display) e la radeon 3840
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-09
<fabio_cc> cecchini, problemi di connessione?
<cecchini> fabio_cc ti chiedo scusa ho fatto un paio di prove. Adesso posso restare nel canale
<fabio_cc> cecchini, ok, tranquillo :)
<cecchini> fav
<cecchini> fabio_cc prego
<Maxiride> Buon pomeriggio a tutti, ho uno strano problema alla scheda di rete.
<Maxiride> Federico:
<Maxiride> Ho un problema strano al portatile, ogni tanto quando lo sposto prendendolo in mano tutti i segnali Wi-Fi spariscono, sospetto ci sia qualcosa che non va nell'hardware però se riavvio il computer la scheda di rete riprende a funzionare. Quindi c'è qualcosa durante il riavvio che ricollega la scheda.
<Maxiride> * ifconfig mostra correttamente la scheda wlp3s0
<Maxiride> * # ifconfig down/up non risolve
<Maxiride> * # service restart network-manager nemmeno risolve
<Maxiride> Un problema troppo lungo apparentemente xD
<Maxiride> Ogni tanto quando sposto il portatile succede che i segnali Wi-Fi spariscano. Ma se riavvio il portatile tutto torna a funzionare. ifconfig mostra correttamente wls3p0, ma ifconfig down/up non risolve
<Maxiride> Un # service restart network-manager nemmeno risolve. A scanso di equivoci rfkill nono mostra blocchi
<Maxiride> E iwlist wlp3s0 scan esegue lo scan ma non da segnali trovati
<Maxiride> È come se il sistema vedesse la scheda di rete e fosse convinto che fu funzioni ma non mostra reti a cui collegarsi. Però se riavvio tutto funziona do nuovo. Sono su KDE-Neon (Ubuntu 16.04)
<Carlin0> Maxiride, quindi non usi kubuntu
<Maxiride> La linea è abbastanza sottile Carlin0 >.< alla fine è come kubunto ma con KDE in tolling release.
<Maxiride> E il telefono autocorregge malissimo, scusa per i typo
<Carlin0> si ma kde neon non è una derivata ufficiale e qui non gli si da supporto
<Maxiride> Ma il sistema è Ubuntu 16.04 a tutti gli effetti tranne il DE
<Carlin0> vabbè rileggi quanto detto Maxiride
<Maxiride> Avresti voglia di aiutarmi lo stesso privatamente Carlin0?
<Maxiride> Non parliamo di un sistema completamente differente nonostante sulla carta abbia un altro nome..
<Carlin0> Maxiride, premesso che non si da aiuto in pvt perchè si ritiene che l'intelligenza collettiva sia superiore a quella singola se vuoi puoi chiedere aiuto in chat
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Maxiride> Non mi sembra ci siano altri interessanti, la collettività qui è ora siamo noi due Carlin0
<Carlin0> te lo ripeto : qui sei offtopic , quella roba non è una derivata ufficiale , e purtroppo di derivate ce ne sono fin troppe
<domenico> edorado de filippo
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-10
<roblovelost> Buongiorno a tutti ragazzi!
<roblovelost> Posso chiedervi qualche delucidazione?
<xan_IT_> ciao, devo configurare l'ip statico su una macchina con 17.10. il modo che usavo di solito non va, forse centra qualcosa systemd? potete aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> xan_IT_, /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Carlin0> la 17.10 è ancora in fase di sviluppo
<pellicano> ciao sono entrato a far parte del mondo di linux da ormai 2 anni mi piace molto ma vorrei sapere come posso trovare un programma o scaricare dal terminale qualsiasi video in qualsiasi sito nel mio iphone ho tdownloader mi scarica in tutti i siti come faccio con linux grazie dell'attenzione saluto Alessandro
<giosca92> Salve a tutti, sono il ragazzo che aveva il problema on un hp con scheda wi fi realtek e driver rtl8723be che non riusciva a connettersi al wi fi
<giosca92> Su questo sito mi hanno aiutato in molti ma
<giosca92> alla fine
<giosca92> ho risolto il problema a metà
<giosca92> nel senso che riesco a connettermi senza problemi al wi fi theathering
<giosca92> del mio smartphone con password
<giosca92> ma non al wi fi di tim
<giosca92> con wpa
<giosca92> vedo entrambe le connessioni ma l modem fibra proprio non vuole connettersi
<giosca92> ribadisce sempre di mettere la password
<giosca92> la inserisco e si ripresnenta la schermata di inserire password
<giosca92> accetto consigli da chiunque vorrà aiutarmi
<giosca92> anche se a questo punto non credo sia un problema di driver
<giosca92> se comunque si connette wi fi del mio cellulare
<pippuccio76> Salve a tutti ho un problema a installare xubuntu da chiavetta su netbook
<pippuccio76> mi da grafic initializazion failed
<pippuccio76> error seting up gfxboot
<mucio> hello
<davide> exit
<ledinka1952> salve a tutti, è sparito ubuntu software improvvisamente sapete dirmi come fare per ripristinarlo?
<pippuccio76> dove posso chiedere aiuto per questioni di debian ?
<carlooo> buona sera a tutti  ,non so come  avanzare alla versione superiore,  grazie
<logat> Salve, ho installato lubuntu lts 16.04 su una vecchia macchina, ma non riesco in nessun modo a far scaricare i nuovi aggiornamenti. Ho cambiato server un paio di volte ma ogni volta che provo scarica qualche mb e fallisce. Cosa bisogna fare? Grazie in anticipo
<logat> Salve, ho installato lubuntu LTS 16.04 su una vecchia macchina, ma non resco in nessum modo a far scaricare i nuovi aggiortnamenti. Ho cambiato server un paio di volte ma ogni volta che provo a scaricare qualche mb fallisce. Mi scuso se sto rimandando il messaggio, l'avevo scritto prima sulla vecchia macchina che è crashata, Cosa dovrei fare? Forse
<logat>  è meglio passare a una distro ancora più leggera ?
<logat> ...?
<gigirock> ?
<logat> ho scritto sopra, tu sei il supporto tecnico?
<gigirock> logat, non ho visto il messaggio rimandalo
<logat> Salve, ho installato lubuntu LTS 16.04 su una vecchia macchina, ma non resco in nessum modo a far scaricare i nuovi aggiortnamenti. Ho cambiato server un paio di volte ma ogni volta che provo a scaricare qualche mb fallisce. Mi scuso se sto rimandando il messaggio, l'avevo scritto prima sulla vecchia macchina che è crashata, Cosa dovrei fare? Forse
<logat>  è meglio passare a una distro ancora più leggera ?
<gigirock> logat, ma tu hai installato la 16.04 e riesci ad avviarla correttamente ?
<logat> Si, si avvia correttamente e funziona, con molto ritardo nell'apertura dei programmi
<logat> però funziona
<gigirock> logat, hai installato ubuntu "unity" ?
<logat> No, ho installato Lubuntu
<logat> la versione di ubuntu con lxde
<gigirock> logat, e' una delle versioni + leggere... dimmi le caratteristiche della macchina in questione
<logat> E' un portatile toshiba con intel celeron (non so come vedere il modello), 1gb di ram
<logat> Natio era installato windows xp
<logat> in particolare questo toshiba è il satellite a60-160
<logat> dopo una ricerca il modello della cpu sembra essere: Intel® Celeron® D 335
<gigirock> logat, e' troppo vecchio per le attuali versioni me esistono versioni per quelle macchine 1Gb Ram e' il problema
<logat> Spero che lei possa aiutarmi, so che la macchina è preistorica. Sto facendo un favore ad un amico con problemi finanziari
<gigirock> logat aspetta che cerco
<gigirock> logat, cmq anche in quella configurazione la lxde deve funzionare e non crashare.... collegati dalla macchina che vediamo,..... ma usi il wifi su quella macchina ?
<logat> al momento stavo usando l'ethernet, anche se vorrei provare a installare una chivetta wi-fi più in la,
<logat> nonostante l'ethernet alcune pagine stanno un'eternità a caricare
<gigirock> logat, su quei vecchi pc la ram era in condivisione con il sistema grafico , per prima cosa dobbiamo controllare quelle configurazioni
<logat> che devo fare?
<gigirock> logat, avviare il pc e andare nel menu del bios e vedere che alla skeda video non venga assegnata troppa memoria
<gigirock> logat, poi una volta avviato controlliamo se i vari driver ethernet etc sono a posto
<logat> sono nel bios, non so esattamente cosa guardare però
<gigirock> logat, controlla i parametri che riguardano la skeda vga
<logat> il bios è molto vecchio, qualcosa di simile su parametri vga la vedo alla sezione others, CPU Cache= Enabled, Level 2 cache= Enabled
<logat> sotto la sezione display le uniche cose sono Power on display= Auto-Selected, LCD display stretch=Enabled, Tv Type=PAL
<gigirock> no quello non centra avvia e vediamo che succede
<logat> ok, lubuntu si è avviato
<gigirock> logat, vieni in canale con quella macchina
<logat> ok un attimo
<logat> devo rimanere collegato con questa macchina?
<gigirock> si
<gigirock> ok non messaggi privati
<gigirock> logatsecondo, apri il terminale ......
<logat> scusa non so come fare
<logat> dimmi la procedura
<gigirock> logatsecondo, premi ctrl alt t
<logat> ok dopo  ?
<gigirock> scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<logatsecondo> impossibile trovare il paccheto pastebinit
<gigirock> logatsecondo, sudo apt update
<logatsecondo> fatto, provo di nuvo con pastebinit
<logatsecondo> fatto
<logatsecondo> ho installato pastebinit
<gigirock> ok allora df -h | pastebinit
<gigirock> copia incolla i comandi cosi' non sbagli
<logatsecondo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25508402/
<gigirock> logatsecondo, free | pastebinit
<logatsecondo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25508419/
<gigirock> logatsecondo, hai aperto il browser vero ?
<gigirock> logatsecondo, sudo apt upgrade
<logatsecondo> dici quei link?
<gigirock> logatsecondo, intendo dire che sei in irc con il browser web
<logatsecondo> si si
<gigirock> logatsecondo, sudo apt upgrade
<gigirock> e si aggiorna tutto...
<logatsecondo> uptdate sono 249 mb
<gigirock> ok facciamo
<gigirock> logatsecondo, cmq il sistema e' abbastanza stabile, hai circa 700mb di ram liberi niente male.....
<gigirock> logatsecondo, certo non vedrai film in hd ma e' un sitema limitato
<gigirock> logat, che hai fatto hai chiuso il browser ?
<logat> ok si è bloccato al 30
<logat> No non ho chiuso
<gigirock> logat, si e' bloccata la comunicazione ?
<logat> ho visto che non ricevevo messaggi da logatsecondo
<logat> sull'altra macchina è tutto fermo
<gigirock> logat, probabile qualche problema con la scheda ethernet ....
<gigirock> logat, hai disabilitato ipv6 ?
<logat> da parecchi problemi con pacchetti
<logat> no, non l'ho fatto come si fa?
<gigirock> logat, devi andare nelle impostazioni della rete e togliere ipv6... spesso crea problemi....
<logat> ok
<logat> ma da impostazioni di rete?
<gigirock> logat, una volta che hai la comunicazione fai lshw
<gigirock> logat, si impostazioni di rete e devi modfiicare la connessione esistente
<logat> Mi da DNS, HOST
<logat> che devo modificare
<gigirock> non c'e' la linguetta ipv6 ?
<logat> no
<logat> su host posso fare delete su elementi con scritto sopra ipv6
<logat> una domanda, possiamo continuare questa operazione dopo o domani ? :/
<gigirock> logat come vuoi se non ci sono io troverai altri che ti aiuteranno
<logat> ok, va bene. Grazie mille per l'aiuto
<logat> riferirò della chat dopo ad altri
<logat> grazie mille per il supporto
<gigirock> prego
<ginox> buonasera, sto lavorando con ubuntu 14.04, vorrei installare ubuntu STUDIO per gestire filmati varii:
<ginox> posso installarlo senza perdere ubuntu 14.04 ? scusatemi per lòa mia ignoranza!! Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie!!!
<fabio_cc> ginox, puoi installare l'ambiente di ubuntu studio, ma ovviamente non sarà la stessa cosa di una installazione da zero: sudo apt install ubuntustudio-desktop
<fabio_cc> !info ubuntustudio-desktop
<ubot-it> ubuntustudio-desktop (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.154 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<fabio_cc> Description: Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package
<fabio_cc>  Ubuntu Studio is a multimedia creation flavor of Ubuntu for the
<fabio_cc>  Linux audio, video, and graphic enthusiast or professional.
<fabio_cc>  .
<fabio_cc>  This package will install the full Ubuntu Studio desktop environment.
<fabio_cc> ginox, scusami, su ubuntu 14.04 ci vuole apt-get install e non apt install
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-03
<liori15> Αlⅼаһ is dⲟing
<liori15> sᥙn ⅰѕ not doinɡ Αⅼlah ⅰѕ dοing
<liori15> mоοn іs nоt doinɡ Ꭺⅼⅼah is doⅰng
<aphel> Αⅼlɑh iѕ dⲟⅰng
<aphel> s∪ᥒ is ᥒot ⅾοіng Aⅼlaһ іs dഠiᥒg
<aphel> moon iѕ ᥒot doiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼаһ is ԁοіᥒg
<Nothing4You27> Аllaһ іs doіᥒɡ
<Nothing4You27> sun is nοt dοiᥒg Αⅼlаh ⅰs doing
<Nothing4You27> mooᥒ iѕ ᥒot ⅾoіᥒg Allɑһ іs dⲟing
<Grg78> Buongiorno a tutti, uso Lubuntu 18.04 32bit ho un problema ha formattare una partizione secondaria in cui c'è un file system, mi potete aiutare?
<Carlin0> Grg78,  quale sarebbe il problema ?
<Grg78> ciao carlin0 mi da errore con gpharted
<Carlin0> che errore
<Grg78> ma anche a cancellare qualsiasi file che ho in quella partizione
<Grg78> mi dice l'operazione è stata completata con errori ma nn cancella niente+
<Carlin0> vuoi formattare o cancellare file ?
<Grg78> formattare
<Carlin0> allora devi dirmi che errore ti da gparted come ti ho già chiesto
<Grg78> unattimo
<Grg78> mi dice errore nello smontare il file system
<Carlin0> Grg78, apri un terminale e scrivi df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> poi incolla qui il risultato ( che è un link)
<Grg78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/ZVhVxhxMP5/
<Carlin0> quale è la partizione che vuoi formattare ?
<Grg78> la n°4
<Carlin0> Grg78, sudo umount /dev/sda4
<Carlin0> da errori ?
<Grg78> no
<Carlin0> prova a formattarla ora
<Grg78> niente stesso errore
<Carlin0> ridai df -h e fai vedere il risultato
<Grg78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/NrWNcShsrc/
<Carlin0> prova a chiudere e riaprire gparted , se proprio non va devi farlo da live
<Grg78> lo gia fatto
<Grg78> da live come faccio ?
<Carlin0> ma fallo ora
<Grg78> stesso e identico errore
<Carlin0> e se provi a cancellare la partizione e  rifarla ?
<Grg78> ok da live posso farla?
<Carlin0> prova a farlo ora
<Grg78> ho anche dal terminale?
<Carlin0> se poi non va avvia una live e prova da li
<Grg78> ok
<Grg78> provo a dopo
<grg78> Carlin0, ok grazie ho risolto
<hubcaps> Allaһ iѕ ⅾഠiᥒɡ
<hubcaps> ѕun is not ԁoinɡ Allah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<gioele> è possibile aggiornare ubuntu 15.06 da impostazioni senza dover reinstallarlo da capo?
<Carlin0> gioele, no
<simd99> non riesco ad effettuare l'aggiornamento del sistema. Mi dice: " Scaricamento deifile non riuscito. Controllare la propria connessione ad internet". Eppure sono collegato con il cavo ethernet al modem.
<Carlin0> simd99, apri il terminale e scrivi : sudo apt update && sudo apt -y upgrade
<Carlin0> simd99, poi metti tutto in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | simd99
<ubot-it> simd99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<simd99> fatto
<Carlin0> e il link ?
<simd99> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v56JSqdm7Y/
<Carlin0> !vedisources | simd99
<ubot-it> simd99: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<simd99> https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhO8xEBorVTB
<Carlin0> simd99, sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Carlin0> e poi riprova sudo apt update && sudo apt -y upgrade
<simd99> sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* questo dovrei scrivere ?
<Carlin0> esatto
<simd99> non mi da niente
<Carlin0> lo so
<simd99> sta estraendo dei file
<Carlin0> lascialo finire
<simd99> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HvNmTRwh7N/
<simd99> ora ?
<simd99> Altro problema: non funziona il touchpad
<Guest1544> Allah is doiᥒɡ
<paolo_> ciao a tutti! il mio pc si collega a internet attraverso un adattatore wifi usb, che si collega regolarmente al router adsl, e ho internet, l'IP (statico) è 192.168.0.3. Non riesco però ad accedere al pc dagli altri pc collegati al router via cavo. Lanciando "nmap 192.168.0.3" da un altro pc mi dice che tutte le porte sul mio pc sono "filtered". Come faccio ad aprirle? Ho provato in tutti i modi nei settagi del router (sitecom N30
<ryuujin> paolo_
<sysdef8> Αllaһ ⅰs ⅾoing
<sysdef8> suᥒ iѕ nഠt ԁоіng Αⅼⅼɑh is dоing
<sysdef8> ⅿoоn ⅰs ᥒot dоіᥒg Allɑh ⅰs ԁoing
<y0sh21> Αllaһ ⅰs doing
<y0sh21> sᥙn ⅰs not ԁоⅰng Αⅼlaһ iѕ doіnɡ
<y0sh21> moon ⅰѕ not ⅾoing Aⅼlаh is doiᥒg
<exfelice> ciao a tutti
<exfelice> Ho problemi di installazione di nsginstaller64.deb --->https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gBrzwNZsq6/
<exfelice> qualcuno puo aiutarmi? su ubuntu 16 funzionava sul 18 no
<WalterQ> Ciao a tutti e buonasera, con quale comando posso verificare se, su questa chat, sono entrato autenticato?
<alienated> Alⅼɑh іs doіnɡ
<Guest65889> Alⅼaһ is doⅰᥒɡ
<Guest65889> ѕuᥒ is not ԁoiᥒg Allah is doiᥒg
<yolpe> Ciao, spesso navigando si "pianta tutto", il browser inizia ad usare troppa ram anche non avendo aperto troppe o particolari finestre. questa cosa che nella lubuntu 14.4 avevo risolto istallando e usando chromium al posto di firefox nell'attuale 18.04.1 Lubuntu mi succede proprio con chromium.. avete qualche idea al riguardo?
<yolpe> se guardo dal gestore processi vedo di  molti processi nominati chromium-brouser in uso, ne ho appena killato uno che ciucciava 1,5 Gb e tutto si è rimesso a funzionare discretamente, ma so che la cosa è destinata a ripetersi proprio come mi succedeva con firefox sulla 14.4
<yolpe> si sta già ripetendo.... :/ ho appena killato un processo chiamato exe... sapete dirmi cos'era? a chi serviva?
<yolpe> ciucciava 1,1 Gb
<enzotib-prova> §
<enzotib-prova> £
<yolpe> !exe
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'exe'
<yolpe> !info exe
<ubot-it> Package exe does not exist in bionic
<enzotib> !search exe
<ubot-it> None found
<enzotib> yolpe, che cerchi?
<enzotib-prova> §
<yolpe> ciao enzotib ora ti copio quello che avevo scritto poco prima che tu entrassi
<yolpe> https://thepasteb.in/p/O7h5jnYWWoOUq
<enzotib> ho letto, ma non lo so
<yolpe> grazie lo stesso
<yolpe> non sai nè perchè cromium si comporti cosi ne a cosa serva sto exe?
<yolpe> tra l'altro dopo poco che ho killato sto exe era già riaperto e ciucciava 600Mb.. l'ho rikillato e non è encora tornato (per ora)
<enzotib> yolpe, ma quanta RAM hai?
<enzotib-prova> §
<enzotib-prova> °
<yolpe> scusa enzotib ero in giro... 1,5 e 1 di swap
<yolpe> in un pentium 4 2,4 ghz
<yolpe> so che non ho l'ultimo modello :)  tuttavia lo stesso problema nella 14.4 si era risolto al 100% usando chrome anziche firefox
<Carlin0> yolpe, il problema non è nel software ma nell'hardware
<Carlin0> ad ogni rilascio ubuntu come è normale diventa un po più esoso
<Carlin0> e 1,5 gb di ram e un pentium 4 sono davvero scarsini
<yolpe> capisco... immagino... è che per il fatto di averlo (problema identico) risolto sulla 14.4 usando un altro browser. supponevo si potesse fare qualcosa, magari disattivare qualcosa di inutile di chrome che magari in questa versione parte di default
<Carlin0> la 14.04 era di 4 anni fa , la 18.04 è di oggi
<yolpe> Ok Carlin0, capisco... vedremo quanto fastidioso resterà questo problema di navigazione... :)
<yolpe> Carlin0, riguardo il processo exe (che ho trovato molto atipico dal nome) sai dirmi di cosa si tratta? ...ho playonlinux e wine istallati (anche se non sono ancora riuscito ad usarli)
<yolpe> lo ho killato due volte e stava ciucciando la prima 1,1 Gb e la seconda 600Mb di ram... da quando ho acceso il compiter sta sera ho usato solo il browser Chromium... nessun altro programma
<yolpe> avrebbe senso aumentare lo spazio di swap?
<yolpe> sto ancora rognando con la connessione lan nonostante le guide... qualcuno ha voglia e pazienza di darmi una mano..?
<yolpe> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<yolpe> questo è quanto ho compilato in /etc/network/interfaces  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XfsxQwxpsY/
<yolpe> questo è quanto ho compilato in /etc/hosts/ (anche se nel paste c'e' scritto su etc/network/interfaces) https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bnYxGx3dct/
<yolpe> ora non vedo nemmeno le connessioni ethernet nel menù a tendina e non ho la possibilità di  selezionarle...
<yolpe> ciò che appare in grigetto è " reti ethernet / dispositivo non gestito "
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-04
<Meanderthal14> Аⅼlah is doiᥒɡ
<Meanderthal14> sᥙn is nⲟt doing Alⅼah is ⅾoіng
<enzotib> giorno
* enzotib changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver), download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download | Causa spam, potrebbe essere necessario registrarsi per parlare, vedi !registrazione
<Peppino> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<simd99> Non mi funziona il touchpad
<ByronJohnson5> Aⅼⅼɑh is ԁⲟinɡ
<CalimeroTeknik19> Aⅼⅼаһ is ԁⲟiᥒɡ
<CalimeroTeknik19> ѕuᥒ is not doіng Ꭺⅼlаh is ⅾoinɡ
<CalimeroTeknik19> moഠn is not doіnɡ Allah ⅰs doinɡ
<albel7270> Аllɑһ іѕ ԁoing
<jesse0> Αⅼⅼaһ is ԁoiᥒɡ
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-05
<sjohnson22> Αllah іs doⅰᥒɡ
<sjohnson22> sun іs ᥒοt ⅾоing Аⅼlɑh is ԁoing
<sjohnson22> mοon iѕ ᥒot dοing Allah ⅰs doing
<io-vi-abuso> Carlin0 lurido pezzo di merda figlio di puttana come cazzo stai li mortacci tua è da un po' che non ti vengo a trovà gran bastardo tumorato scarto di troia che non sei altro sei ancora solo,senza amici,sconsolatoe perdente come sempre?non credi che la vita ti abbia inculato già abbastanza e sia il caso di morire adesso?Carlin0 di merda?pensaci e po
<glpiana> !whowas io-vi-abuso
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<manzo> salve, ho installato da ca una settima la vesione 18.04, oggi ho installato degli aggiornamenti, ed il touchscreen non mi funziona piu', potete aiutarmi. ho un lettop thinkPad x201
<ryuujin> !lettop
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lettop'
<ryuujin> !touchscreen
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'touchscreen'
<ryuujin> ciao manzo... non so aiutarti. Hai provato a cercare su google: thinkpad x201 touchscreen ubuntu ?
<ryuujin> podarsi che trovi qualcuno con il tuo stesso problema che ha risolto
<manzo> ciao, è sempre funzionato, ho installato degli aggiornamenti, e ora non funziona, ho provato in tutti modi, ma niente. forse faccio prima a riinstallare il sistema operativo. cmq grazie
<ryuujin> manzo: ma non penso che tu debba reinstallare tutto
<ryuujin> devi capire cosa e' cambiato.. magari qualche configurazione
<ryuujin> sono sicuro che cercando su google, qualcuno che ha affrontato lo stesso lo trovi
<manzo> ok ci provo e se riesco lo scrivo in questa chat
<ryuujin> bravo
<ryuujin> puo' essere che piu' tardi c'e' qualcuno che puo' aiutarti al riguardo
<yoshi02> Sapete come faccio a segnalare un package non aggiornato?
<Mr_Pan> Meti te li puoi pernettere 9 litri di olio a settimana 😀
<ale15> ciao a tutti. quando apro ubuntu software center crasha e allo stesso momento ho problemi anche con la gestione degli aggiornamenti. quando avvio il gestore dice che è impossibile inizializzare le informazioni del pacchetto
<Mr_Pan> ale15> prima di tutto ti consiglio di instalalre ed utilizzare synaptic ocme gestore dei pacchetti al posto di sw center
<Mr_Pan> ale15> poi apri una finestra terminale e proviamo a dare dei comandi per cercare di capire la situazione
<ale15> dimmi tutto. pendo dalle tue labbra
<ale15> ho provato ad aprire software center da terminale e dice che non è installato visto che lo avevo disinstallato
<ale15> se provo ad installarlo dice che il pacchetto software center non ha versioni disponibili ma è nominato da un altro
<Mr_Pan> ale15> in terminale scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install synaptic | nc termbin.com 9999          tutto su una riga
<Mr_Pan> copia e incolla qui in link http che avrai alla fine del comando ...
<Mr_Pan> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Mr_Pan> altrimenti non ho aert e non vedo il messaggio ...
<ale15> ubot-it: grazie mille. scusate ma sto imparando ora
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ale15> Mr_Pan: sudo: apt: comando non trovato
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt-get install synaptic | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mr_Pan> e' un comando unico ... tutta la riga
<Mr_Pan> ale15> che versione di ubuntu stai usando ?
<ale15> Mr_Pan: 12.04
<Mr_Pan> ale15> ....
<Mr_Pan> non puoi fare aggiornamenti nn ci sono piú i repository online...
<Mr_Pan> e'una versione di oltre 7 anni fa ...
<ale15> io vorrei aggiornare il mio 12.04 ad una versione più recente ma ho anche un problema col gestore aggiornamenti e non riesco
<Mr_Pan> ale15> non puoi ...
<Mr_Pan> e' end of Life
<Mr_Pan> non e'il gestore dei pacchetti il problema...
<Mr_Pan> il problema e' che i repository per quella versione non sono piu'disponibili
<Mr_Pan> ale15> l unica cosa che puoi tentare e'un aggiornamento manuale
<Mr_Pan> ti scarichi una versione piú recente diciamo minimo una 16.04 e tenti aggiornarlo
<ale15> Mr_Pan: ho provato ad installare una nuova versione di ubuntu scaricandola dal sito ma al momento dell'installazione esce una finestra con dei punti di domanda e non va avanti
<Mr_Pan> ale15> che domande!?
<Mr_Pan> ale15> di che computer parliamo ?  processore ram disco ecc ecc
<ale15> Mr_Pan:intel® Core™2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz × 2
<ale15> Mr_Pan: grazie
<prova> £
<enzotib> §
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-06
<enzotib> giorno
<Stek_Turku> ciao a tutti
<Stek_Turku> una domanda: HP 250 G3 18.04 LTS.... ieri sera mi si e' sconnessa la WiFi improvvisamente e stamattina ho riacceso il pc e non ho piu' la wifi, cioe' non vedo piu' l'HW... Realtek RT3290
<Stek_Turku> qualcuno sa come fare per rimetterla su? E' possibile che si sia rotta ed e' per questo che non la vedo piu'?
<enzotib> Stek_Turku: non è che il portatile ha un tastino per attivare e disattivare il wifi?
<Carlin0> le schede realtek wifi danno grossi problemi a causa dei driver un po scarsini
<Stek_Turku> enzotib: si ma non ha mai funzionato... il led e' sempre acceso... l'ho anche premuto piu' volte ma non fa nulla... ieri sera forse lo avro' anche premuto... non credo che funzioni solo quando vuole... sarebbe da uscirne pazzi
<Stek_Turku> Carlin0: si sulla 16.04 all'avvio dovevo far partire uno scritp perche' il WiFi era unclaimed e si attivava... se non non vedeco nessuna rete.. sulla 18.04 LTS invece non era necessario, funzionava all'avvio
<Porpora> Buona sera. Qual è la versione più adatta ad un portatile  HP Pavilion 15 Notebook? Grazie
<Carlin0> Porpora, che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<Porpora> non saprei
<Porpora> https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhWR5oWXPmuV
<[Enrico]> Porpora: 4 GB di ram non sono tantissimi al giorno d'oggi ma va ancora bene per qualunque sistema tu voglia usare
<Porpora> mi riferivo alle derivate di ubuntu
<[Enrico]> puoi provare varie versioni di ubuntu e vedere quale di piace di più
<[Enrico]> Porpora: tipo Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu? Vedi sopra :)
<[Enrico]> provale e vedi quale di piace di più
<Porpora> quindi è meglio evitare direttamente Ubuntu?
<[Enrico]> Porpora: assolutamente no
<Carlin0> la cpu non è granchè supporta un po tutto ma a mio parere xubuntu
<Porpora> Grazie
<[Enrico]> Porpora: per tua info, kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu e altre non soon derivate di ubuntu. Sono spin ufficiali
<Porpora> ok
<Porpora> grazie
<[Enrico]> prego
<Porpora> sono più leggere di ubuntu, mi pare
<[Enrico]> Porpora: è una questione anche molto soggettiva alla fine
<Carlin0> al 90% avrai problemi anche con la scheda wifi , ma quello è inevitabile
<Porpora> ok
<[Enrico]> Porpora: dare una metrica oggettiva per il concetto di distro leggera è difficile, e se ci aggiungi la parte soggettiva, diventa impossibile. Semplicemente provane un po' e vedi quale ti piace di più
<[Enrico]> certo con 4 GB di ram non aspettarti miracoli
<Porpora> per quello chiedevo quale potrebbe dare migliori prestazioni
<[Enrico]> Porpora: io ti consiglio di deciderlo da solo
<[Enrico]> Porpora: "migliore" e "prestazioni" sono una questione che, anche se non sembra, hanno molto di soggettivo
<Porpora> e problemi wifi riguarda tutti?
<[Enrico]> Porpora: si. ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu eccetera sono tutte lo stesso software, cambia solo l'interfaccia grafica. I driver fanno parte del sistema base, che è identico (e quindi ha anche le stesse performance). Se un driver ha un problema, lo hanno tutte
<Carlin0> e la scheda wifi realtek ...
<Porpora> ok
<Porpora> grazie ancora
<Bluetoothisdown> buonasera, posso chiedere una mano per la configurazione del bluetooth?
<Bluetoothisdown> Ho seguito questa guida https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup ma mi blocco al trovare la cartella /ust/share/doc/bluez/examples (giustamente direi, sono su Ubuntu 18.04 e la guida è per il 10.01)
<Bluetoothisdown> 10.04*
<dany85> Buona sera
<dany85> Ciao ho un problema ho appena aggiornato a ubuntu 18.04 ora la risoluzione del monitor non riesco a sistemarla dalle impostazioni la pagina e grandissima
<dany85> Come posso fare?
<dany85> Fatto tutto, grazie ugualmente era attiva una nuova funzione in automatico chiamata zoom
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-07
<giando69> Salve il mio notebook non vede il lettore dvd il mio sistema e´ Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS a 64 bit
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-08
<linux> ciao
<davide> ciao
<davide> per mandare sms con ubuntu
<davide> esiste un sofware
<davide> ciao
<davide> ciao
<davide1> ciao
<Mr_Pan> !probelmi | davide1
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'probelmi'
<Mr_Pan> !problemi | davide1
<ubot-it> davide1: ciao , hai problemi con Ubuntu ?
<davide> no tranqil era un salto
<davide> pero---è possibile mandare sma col pc
<davide> scusa sms
<enzotib> davide, se hai un android, puoi installare airdroid sul telefono e mandare SMS da web tramite il sito web.airdroid.com che si collega al telefono
<davide> ok.-grazie
<enzotib> hhh
<davide> canale per raspbian
<Mr_Pan> davide> usa la ricerca canali
<Mr_Pan> davide che client usi     ?
<davide> cioè spiega
<Mr_Pan> davide> come ti colleghi a questo canale
<davide> con irssi da terminale
<Mr_Pan> davide> comunque #raspbian  (inglese)
<davide> ok
<davide> grazie
<Mr_Pan> oppure #ubuntu-arm
<davide> perfetto
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-09
<opale> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<opale> Ma ubot.it è umano?!?
<opale> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<enzotib> opale: ubot-it è un bot, cioè un programma che è connesso in chat come fosse un utente, ma che risponde a certi comandi, come quello che hai usato tu
<opale> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<waspd> !!registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<davide> ciao
<davide> per registrarsi nel canale ubuntu.arm come si fa
<Carlin0> davide, la registrazione del nick vale per tutta la net
<davide> ok
<davide> grazie
<maxfra> buona sera
<Mr_Pan> ciao maxfra
<maxfra> ho istallato una stampante hp ml2070 file deb la stampante mi funzione ma lo scanner non ce verso nelle versioni precedenti funziona tutto perfettamente mentre adesso nell 18.04 ho questo problema qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> collegata usb  ?
<maxfra> si la stampa funziona
<maxfra> e lo scanner che non va
<Mr_Pan> maxfra> hai installato Xsane
<Mr_Pan> ?
<maxfra> ho preso i due file uno per la stampa uno per lo scanner e li ho istallati nello stesso modo solo che lo scanner non va!
<maxfra> cos e
<Mr_Pan> maxfra> mi dici il modello esatto  ?
<Mr_Pan> Xsane e'un programma per scaner ...
<maxfra> ce simple san
<Mr_Pan> maxfra> mi dici il modello esatto  della stampante
<maxfra> hp ml 2070
<Mr_Pan> hp ml2070 non la trovo
<maxfra> ho scaricato il diver per ubuntu solo in questa versione non mi funziona
<maxfra> nella 18,04
<Mr_Pan> hp ml 2070 non la trovo ....
<maxfra> si che ce e una multifunzionale
<Mr_Pan> maxfra> mi fai vedere il ink dei driver per favore
<maxfra> ops  scusa e una samsug ml2070
<maxfra> Scusa
<Mr_Pan> maxfra> ah ecco ...
<maxfra> hp ce lo a scuola mi sin confuso scusa
<Mr_Pan> hp ...samsung ...uguali ...
<maxfra> il drive printer lo estraggo e lo copio nel terminale e lo istallo lo stesso faccio con quello dello scanner solo che il primo funziona il secondo no!
<Mr_Pan> maxfra> hai scaricato il file ULD dal sito ?
<maxfra> si
<maxfra> poi estraggo e istallo da terminale
<maxfra> facedo copia e incolla
<maxfra> la stessa operazione lo sempre fatta nelle versioni precedenti di ubuntu solo in questa non mi funziona!
<Mr_Pan> maxfra> per quel modello a quanto pare la gestione dello scaner non e'supportata
<Mr_Pan> le samsung non sono il massimo con linux/ubuntu...
<Mr_Pan> comunque devi scaricare i samsung ULD
<maxfra> ma nella 14 nell 16 mi funzionava
<maxfra> provo a istallare xsane
<maxfra> magari lui lo rileva
<maxfra> niete non lo rileva neanche lui!
<Mr_Pan> ti mancano i driver
<Mr_Pan> samsung non supporta neanche piu le stampanti pare sia passato tutto a hp
<maxfra> bene allora la prossima per forza hp
<maxfra> buona serata a tutti e grazie per il supporto
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-02
<nicky> ciao
<yurt> Buongiorno, ho comprato un pc customizzato con dual boot windows10 e debian. Si sono sbagliati, io volevo linux mint debian, allora me lo sono scaricato e l'ho installato, ma adesso non funziona più windows. Peggio ancora, i file dati precedentemente salvati sono accessibili in sola lettura: non posso neppure cancellarli e risalvarli. Cosa ho sbagl
<yurt> iato?
<vitodoc> ciao
<yurt> ciao
<vitodoc> Dove hai questi file? Su win ?
<fabio_cc> yurt, questo è il canale di supporto tecnico ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !chat | yurt
<ubot-it> yurt: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<yurt> no, sulla partizione dati - ma non è lo stesso? Se installo xubuntu non ho gli stessi problemi?
<fabio_cc> ciao yurt, questo argomento è off topic su questo canale
<yurt> va bene, provo a cambiare canale
<fabio_cc> yurt, grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-03
<Bhoken> Salve sto installando ubuntu in dual boot con window da chiavetta, ma sto riscontrando problemi in quanto si è freezato sulla schermata di selezione della partizione per il mount
<vitodoc> Che windows usi?
<Bhoken> Windows 10
<Bhoken> Che faccio?
<luigi84> salve a tutti premetto che e la prima volta che scrivo in questo canale vi spiego il mio problema ieri ho installato ubuntu 19.04 tutto ok ma non riesco a sentire l'audio ho provato a configurare alsamixer ma niente riuscite a darmi un'aiuto
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-04
<David77> buondì. Se faccio 'forza versione' di tidy (versione di tidy che deve essere forzata per l'installazione) mi dice 'Il gestore di pacchetti seleziona sempre la miglior versione disponibile. Se si forza una versione differente da quella predefinita, potrebbero verificarsi errori nella gestione delle dipendenze'. ho installato la 5.4.0 (HTML5) e nel repo c'è quella antica (20091223cvs-1.5): ci sono problemi con il sistema? grazie
<David77> insomma se ci sono problemi con il sistema se faccio il 'forza versione' con un pacchetto .deb (preso dal sito ufficiale http://binaries.html-tidy.org/) che ha lo stesso nome di quello del repository
<David77> !info tidy xenial
<ubot-it> tidy (source: tidy): HTML syntax checker and reformatter. In component universe, is optional. Version 20091223cvs-1.5 (xenial), package size 21 kB, installed size 83 kB
<David77> provo domani: buona notte :-)
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-05
<fabioetr> ho un problema con la compilazione di ubuntuù
<David77> buondì. ci sono problemi con il sistema se faccio il 'forza versione' con un pacchetto .deb (preso dal sito ufficiale http://binaries.html-tidy.org/) che ha lo stesso nome di quello del repository, tiny nello specifico? grazie
<Carlin0> potresti avere problemi con le dipednenze
<David77> ciao Carlin0, infatti mi da un avvertimento, ma tiny di per se non ha dipendenze tranne una lib (quello nel repo)
<David77> !info tidy xenial
<ubot-it> tidy (source: tidy): HTML syntax checker and reformatter. In component universe, is optional. Version 20091223cvs-1.5 (xenial), package size 21 kB, installed size 83 kB
<Carlin0> David77, hai preso il 5.4 ?
<David77> si, https://github.com/htacg/tidy-html5/releases/download/5.4.0/tidy-5.4.0-64bit.deb
<lottoale> buonasera, sto lavorando su un documento exel ( ngumeric) una volta modificato il documento provo a salvarlo e mi esce questo messaggio
<lottoale> Impossibile aprire «file:///media/alessandro/E8F8-F8F0/2019/8%20agosto/aprile%20c.c..xls» in scrittura: /media/alessandro/E8F8-F8F0/2019/8 agosto/.gsf-save-M1BT7Z: File system in sola lettura
<David77> Carlin0 perchè quello sul repo non gestisce gli HTML5 :-( e è parecchio vecchio
<lottoale> qualche suggerimento? non mi era mai successo ed è un operazione che faccio spesso,l'ultima volta settimana scorsa
<Carlin0> lottoale, te lo dice l'errore... filesytem in sola lettura
<David77> lottoale: per me hai perso il collegamento con la periferica esterna e quindi ti da il sistema in read-only, penso
<lottoale> si, il file originale è su una chiavetta ma ho sempre lavorato da lì...
<Carlin0> lottoale, che filessystem ha il supporto dove vuoi salvare il file ?
<lottoale> alla prima domanda non so rispondere, è un documento di contabilità exel sulla chiavetta ho mezza contabilità fatta e devo terminarla per poi salvare le modifiche sullo stesso nella stessa chiavetta
<Carlin0> David77, cmq un paio di dipendenze le ha depends: libtidy5deb1 (= 2:5.6.0-10), libc6 (>= 2.14)
<Carlin0> lottoale, se è una chiavetta probabilment eil problema nasce dal fatto che la avrai estratta senza smontarla prima
<Carlin0> !info libc6 xenial
<ubot-it> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.23-0ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 2216 kB, installed size 9584 kB
<lottoale> direi di no, sono sempre attento quando la rimuovo...ad ogni modo posso risolvere?
<lottoale> è tutto un po' vecchiotto, sia il PC che la chiavetta
<Carlin0>  magari la chiavetta è logora
<lottoale> potrebbe essere, però fino a settimana scorsa funzionava...faccio così, ora la smonto da qui e provo con un altro PC con windows e vedo che succede
<Carlin0> di solito formattandola si risolve ma se è già logora potresti peggiorare le cose
<lottoale> ora sto caricando tutto il contenuto nel pc ed esce questo
<lottoale> agosto c.c..xls: Errore nell'eseguire lo splice del file: Errore di input/output
<David77> devo dire che anche io ogni tanto ho qualche problemino con le pendrive. ora infatti attendo, dopo smontata, un 10 secondi e altri 10 dopo l'espulsione. parlo di fat32 o extfat ovviamente
<Carlin0> eh errore input/output è proprio quello
<Carlin0> la chiavetta è andata a escort
<lottoale> i files trasferiti nel PC, a parte uno, funzionano, quello che non riuscivo a fare dalla chiavetta ora lo faccio direttamente da PC a parte uno che è andato e se ci clicco mi da formato non supportato
<David77> mio consiglio: salva su disco fisso e poi copia su pendrive, non direttamente
<lottoale> vi ringrazio...vado a cenare
<lottoale> David77 seguirò il consiglio
<David77> buona cena
<splinter90> Buonasera, volevo installare Ubuntu su un desktop con windows 7. Uso questo sistema operativo a lavoro, ma non mastico molto di informatica. Lo uso già "preparato" dal nostro servizio aziendale. La mia domanda è: che programma mi consigliate per la preparazione di LiveUSB?
<splinter90> Specifico meglio: il desktop sul quale lo vorrei installare è quello di casa.
<David77> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<David77> splinter90: guarda anche https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<Carlin0> e pure ...
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<David77> non c'era sulla lista delle voci del bot aggiornate in data 24 Febbraio 2018 (4:35)
<Carlin0> ogni tanto aggiungo qualcosina :)
<splinter90> Va bene, purtroppo ho letto solo ora e nel frattempo ho provato a smanettare con Universal USB Installer, il processo è in corso.
<splinter90> Cambia qualcosa rispetto a Rufus?
<splinter90> O Etcher
<David77> ottimo! c'è anche su https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb ma per linux ci sono delle note (appimage x linux o repo esterno x ubuntu/debian)
<splinter90> Siccome manca ancora 1h di processo e sicuramente lo annullo per effettuarlo domani con calma, a questo punto mi scarico Rufus.
<splinter90> Pensavo fosse un processo più rapido.
<David77> splinter90: meglio che ti consiglia Carlin0 su questo
<David77> 1 ora mi sembra strano
<Carlin0> 1 ora per caricare la iso ? direi che qualcosa non va
<Carlin0> splinter90, usa rufus o etcher fidati
<splinter90> Va bene, scarico Rufus. Quanto tempo dovrebbe stare? Ho scaricato la iso LTS
<David77> tra l'altro la ISO (consiglio sempre una LTS come la 18.04) si può anche scaricare
<splinter90> di Ubuntu
<David77> splinter90: hai visto il link della guida?
<Carlin0> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<David77> io devo andare, domattina sveglia alle 6. buona notte
<splinter90> Si sto guardando le guide, siccome mastico poco, me le sto leggendo con calma per capire uno step alla volta. Grazie a tutti comunque.
<Carlin0> !installazione | splinter90
<ubot-it> splinter90: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<splinter90> Grazie mille. Sto leggendo.
<splinter90> n. 4 Verificare l'integrità del file scaricato tramite impronta MD5 (passaggio non obbligatorio ma fortemente raccomandato).
<splinter90> Io ho scaricato l'ultima versione ufficiale LTS dal sito di Ubuntu, serve che faccio questo passaggio?
<Carlin0> fallo se hai problemi
<Carlin0> se tutto fila liscio puoi saltarlo
<splinter90> Va bene grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-07
<pigeta1> buongiorno
<pigeta1> non riesco a aggiornare piu il sistema
<pigeta1> sera di nuovo
<pigeta1> durante l'aggiornamento di versione dalla 17 alla 18 il pc si è piantato è ho dovuto riavviare
<pigeta1> ora riesco ad entrare solo in recovery mode
<pigeta1> sembra che non tutto si sia aggiornato.il problema è che se do sudo do-release-upgrade mi dice che non riesce
<pigeta1> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/hYJ7z3J6J7/
<soldato> buonasera
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-08
<temujin> Sono un principiante di ubuntu, ma dopo installato il 19.04 non si apre il repositary anche se torno alla 18.02
<Conolello> Buongiorno, qualcuno è disponibile per un aiuto tecnico, è la prima volta vhe uso il servizio e non so bene come muovermi. Grazie
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | Conolello
<ubot-it> Conolello: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-31
<yolpe> buongiorno a tutti, avrei bisogno di sapere come copiare un immagine disco essendo sicuro di scriverla dal primo settore dell'hd
<yolpe> lubuntu 18.04
<Carlin0> cioè vuoi fare copia del disco ?
<Carlin0> clonezilla
<yolpe> in realtà sto cercando di copiare un immagine scaricata dalla rete su un HD in uso a un dvd recorder tv... la guida raccomanda  di scriverla dal settore zero dell'hd
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<yolpe> okk
<yolpe> #ubuntu-it-chat
<franzopow[m]> Ragazzi qual è il canale più generico per il kernel Linux?
<franzopow[m]> Ho un crash su Kubuntu ma credo sia Linux il problema, vorrei chiedere ai diretti interessati
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: io chiederei prima nei canali internazionali di Ubuntu
<[Enrico]> Ubuntu ha un kernel con patch custom e non segue strettamente upstream, per questo dico di cominciare dai canali Ubuntu
<franzopow[m]> Sto chiedendo su canali ensu forum da mesi ormai
<franzopow[m]> Ho il pc che si freeza senza apparente motivo
<franzopow[m]> Ho controllato i log, cambiato driver, niente.
<vitodoc> potrebbe essere un problema hardware, tipo hdd o ram
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: io ho avuto un computer che freezava a caso. Era il disco rigido che spariva (e quindi niente log). Mesi dopo ho scoperto che era un bug del firmware dei Lenovo
<[Enrico]> praticamente faceva casino col powersave
<[Enrico]> quindi una cosa che puoi provare è disabilitare il powersave del BUS sata
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: puoi anche provare a chiedere sulla linux kernel mailing list.... con molta fortuna magari qualcuno ti risponde
<franzopow[m]> <vitodoc "potrebbe essere un problema hard"> Problema presente solo su Linux e non su windows, mai capitato quando gioco o faccio musica quondi deve essere qualcosa di specifico
<franzopow[m]> <[Enrico] "franzopow: io ho avuto un comput"> Questo è interessante, io ho un desktop con un ssd kingston
<franzopow[m]> Potresti dirmi se posso capire in qualche modo se il problema è dato da questo?
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: mhm desktop è più difficile che abbia questo tipo di bug. Se ti capita mentre giochi forse è un bug del driver grafico. Che scheda video hai?
<franzopow[m]> Non capita MAI  mentro gioco o faccio musica con Ardour
<franzopow[m]> Ho cambiato anche scheda e fa l'errore sia con Nvidia che con AMD
<[Enrico]> ok
<franzopow[m]> <franzopow[m] "Non capita MAI  mentro gioco o f"> Capita a caso: Dolphin, Firefox, chromium
<franzopow[m]> Quando meno te lo Aspetti
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: hai un altro computer con cui puoi fare SSH?
<franzopow[m]> Dopo 5 minuti o dopo 2 settimane
<franzopow[m]> <[Enrico] "franzopow: hai un altro computer"> Anche dal cellulare volendo ma quando si freeza il pc non c'è più sulla rete
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: devi fare SSH prima
<franzopow[m]> Ho controllato sul modem
<[Enrico]> fai SSH e lanci un comando tipo: watch dmesg (che esegue dmesg ogni secondo). #
<franzopow[m]> Certo, intendo che il pc risulta non connesso al router
<[Enrico]> dmesg fa vedere il log del kernel, se non muore del tutto potresti vedere qualcosa
<franzopow[m]> Quando avviene  il crash
<franzopow[m]> Quindi sarà impossibile fare ssh no?
<[Enrico]> se parte il disco rigido, dmesg funziona ancora
<[Enrico]> e anche SSH, se lo hai fatto partire prima del crash
<franzopow[m]> Ho capito, intendi l'istante prima della morte
<[Enrico]> no lo fai appena accendo il desktop
<franzopow[m]> Ma se così dovrebbe scrivere qualcosa nel log, no?
<[Enrico]> e tieni SSH attivo tutto il tempo#
<franzopow[m]> Io ho installato kdump in teoria dovrei essere coperto avviando un altro kernel
<franzopow[m]> Ma non succede
<franzopow[m]> <[Enrico] "no lo fai appena accendo il desk"> Si :') intendo il comando scrive l'output prima di morire
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: no kdump non funziona così
<franzopow[m]> Vorrei capire come funziona
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: se il kernel fa un'operazione di memoria non valida kdump salva le informazioni di debug sul disco e poi riavvia la macchina. tutto qui
<franzopow[m]> Allora non ha funzionato
<franzopow[m]> Perché il pc non si è riavviato
<[Enrico]> kdump non funziona per quello che vuoi fare tu
<[Enrico]> se il kernel si pianta, per esempio per un problema hardware o perché un driver buggato fa fare casino all'hardware, kdump non riesce a partire
<[Enrico]> siccome il tuo caso è molto probabilmente uno di questi due qui sopra, kdump non ti serve assolutamente a niente
<franzopow[m]> Ok, quindi tu consigli ssh? Spero l'output scriva qualcosa prima che il pc si pianti
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: si ssh con un "watch dmesg" attivo o una console seriale
<franzopow[m]> Come disattivo quella cosa sull'ssd del BUS?
<franzopow[m]> Dopo provo con ssh
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: prima prova SSH, che se crasha lo vedi facilmente da ssh
<[Enrico]> ma non credo sia il disco, dici che il router vede il computer come non in rete.... temo sia qualcos'altro
<[Enrico]> però proviamo ehi
<franzopow[m]> <[Enrico] "ma non credo sia il disco, dici "> Quando crasha
<franzopow[m]> Non conviene provare anche qhella questione del bus?
<franzopow[m]> Tanto non ci costa niente
<franzopow[m]> Intanto avvio ssh, anche se probilmente il prossimo crash ci sarà fra x giorni
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: lo devi googlare, putroppo non mi ricordo come si disabilita il powersave del SATA
<[Enrico]> è da anni che hanno risolto quel problema
<[Enrico]> almeno per l'hardware supportato
<franzopow[m]> Se non sbaglio con Gnome disks si poteva fare
<[Enrico]> io lo facevo da riga di comando, non ricordo se da /sys o da /proc
<[Enrico]> con gnome disk mi aspetto che tu possa configurare il powersave dei dischi, ma non del bus SATA
<franzopow[m]> c'è un modo per vedere se succede a caso nei log?
<franzopow[m]> così sono sicuro se accade o meno nel mio sistema
<franzopow[m]> che all'improvviso vada in powersavd
<[Enrico]> il problema che dico io non può apparire nei log. Siccome il disco rigido smette di funzionare il sistema non può scrivere gli errori nel log
<franzopow[m]> puoi controllare qui se puoi
<franzopow[m]> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b8qDYNnm4w/
<franzopow[m]> ho seguito questo link https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/power-settings-for-ssd-to-keep-it-powered-on-all-the-time/14461
<franzopow[m]> in teoria dovrebbe star scritto se il powerstate è attivato o meno
<franzopow[m]> con questo comando dovrebeb uscir fuori
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: no hdparm è per il disco, non per il bus
<[Enrico]> non è il disco che devi tenere sempre acceso, ma il bus di comunicazione
<franzopow[m]> ah giusto
<franzopow[m]> allora non so dove cercare
<franzopow[m]> mi sapresti dare una mano a cercarlo? Potrebbe esserci anche qualche opzione dal bios per farlo credo
<franzopow[m]> Si è appena freezato di nuovo
<vitodoc> se avessi usato ssh adesso sapresti il problema
<franzopow[m]> Ragazzi scusate un attimo, se l'output è lo stesso del file in locale e vogliamo leggere l'output un secondo prima delle 15.41 (momento in cui si è freezato) non sarebbe lo stesso riavviare il pc e leggere il file.log?
<franzopow[m]> Il pc è freezato adesso e non c'è più sulla rete, non credo faccia molta differenza se scrive l'output in ssh su un altro pc oppure in locale sul file log.
<franzopow[m]> Ovviamente sono soltanto un noob chiedo per capire e avrei voluto settare ssh ma mi sono seduto 5 minuti davanti al pc adesso il tempo di aprire IRC e parlare qui e si è freezato. È molto raro che capiti consecutivamente ma può capitare quini pensavo anche ci sarebbe voluto più tempo fino al prossimo crash
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: se il computer crasha non può scrivere niente nei file di log in locale
<[Enrico]> per questo ti dicevo di aprire SSH, perché a volte il computer sembra bloccato, ma alcune cose ancora funzionano. Siccome SSH è una cosa molto base a volte funziona ancora, ma solo se lo apri prima del crash
<[Enrico]> e ti dicevo di usare dmesg perché legge i messaggi direttamente dal kernel e non da un file di log
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: comunque poco male, probabilmente si pianta tutto il computer e di brutto, non ci sono molte possibilità che SSH funzioni... prova quando hai tempo tanto per essere sicuro, ma non contarci troppo
<franzopow[m]> <[Enrico] "franzopow: comunque poco male, p"> Ecco, sì
<franzopow[m]> Riavvio e riprovo ma boh..
<franzopow[m]> Tra l'altro probabilmente riaccadrà fra 15 anni di riavere un crash quindi davvero non so che pesci prendere
<vitodoc> Sto pensando un altra cosa, quando hai installato kubuntu, hai controllato l'hash? Non vorrei che la iso fosse corrotta.
<franzopow[m]> Non ho controllato.. Sai che ci avevo pensato anche io?
<franzopow[m]> Avevo problemi ad installare avendo dual boot con windows
<franzopow[m]> Ma adesso non so come controllare
<vitodoc> controlla, se no scaricalo di nuovo e controlla lo stesso prima di installare
<franzopow[m]> Dico, c'è un modo pr controllarla adesso?
<franzopow[m]> Non so se ho ancora la .iso
<vitodoc> se hai la iso scaricata sì, se no riscarica e controlla e poi reisntalli kubuntu.
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: che versione di ubuntu stai usando?
<franzopow[m]> Non posso controllare da dentro il mio sistema e risalire al codiceM
<franzopow[m]> ?
<vitodoc> no
<franzopow[m]> Kubuntu 20.04.1
<[Enrico]> ok è aggiornata
<franzopow[m]> Molto male
<franzopow[m]> Dovrei evitare di reinstallare. Altrimenti lo avrei fatto da un pezzo, ho questi freeze da aprile
<vitodoc> io al tuo posto la riscaricherei e una volta controllato l'hash installerei di nuovo da zero
<franzopow[m]> Ma reinstallare tutto da capo è un lavoraccio adesso
<franzopow[m]> Anche clonando il sistema con Clonezilla tra l'altro non posso nemmeno cancellare tutto che ho anche winzozz instalalto nell'altra partizione
<franzopow[m]> Vorrei prima esaurire tutte le opzioni prima di formattare
<vitodoc> clonando non daresti altro che portati dietro il problema.
<vitodoc> la partizione di win non viene toccata
<vitodoc> non devi formattare tutto il disco
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: beh invece che reinstallare puoi usare la liveUSB e vedere se va in crash usando il sistema da live
<franzopow[m]> <vitodoc "clonando non daresti altro che p"> Hai ragione
<[Enrico]> se da live non crasha mai potresti avere un danno al sistema installato. Se crasha anche da live... probabilmente non serve reinstallare
<[Enrico]> comunque mi suona strano che sia un problema del genre
<[Enrico]> genere*
<franzopow[m]> <[Enrico] "franzopow: beh invece che reinst"> Certo ma dovrei usare il sistema senza poter usare la macchina per lavorare
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: non ti seguo
<franzopow[m]> È una situazione complessa
<[Enrico]> da live puoi fare quello che fai anche dal sistema installato
<franzopow[m]> Perché essendo un problema con cui si può convivere  ho sempre tirato avanti
<franzopow[m]> <[Enrico] "franzopow: non ti seguo"> Usp questo pc per lavorare. Uso Ardour e parecchi VST e programmi installati che dovrei reinstallare da capo
<franzopow[m]> Perderei molto tempo per reinstallare tutti questi programmi
<franzopow[m]> Di base perderei meno tempo a reinstallare tutto
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: io ti proponevo di NON reinstallare niente, semplicemente di usare il PC da chiavetta USB per vedere se crasha. Ma se non puoi ok
<franzopow[m]> Capisco ma se devo usare la chiavetta vuol dire che non posso fare altro giusto? Perché non posso avviar i programmi su SSD mentre sono su live usb, o sbaglio?
<franzopow[m]> Chiedo perché non lo so
<franzopow[m]> Potrei testare il sistema,  sì ma se non ho ardour etc. Posso soltanto usare i programmi preinstallati oppure reinstallare i programmi che mi servono sulla live usb
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: puoi fare quello che vuoi da sistema live USB. Tuttavia ok non mi metterei a lavorarci sopra per fare produzione quello no. Tecnicamente sarebbe possible...
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: altra cosa da controllare: aggiorna il BIOS se ci sono aggiornamenti disponibili
<franzopow[m]> probabilmente ce ne sono
<franzopow[m]> non ne ho mai fatto uno
<franzopow[m]> <[Enrico] "franzopow: puoi fare quello che "> sì
<[Enrico]> falli che male non fa
<franzopow[m]> è difficile farlo da linux?
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: non tutti i sistemi supportano l'aggiornamento BIOS da Linux
<franzopow[m]> c'è un aggiornamento del 2020, credo la mia sia ferma al 2017
<[Enrico]> e comunque hai Windows, fallo da li no?
<franzopow[m]> se non sbaglio è possibile farlo direttamente dalla MOBO
<franzopow[m]> sì, o da windows oppure dalla motherboard
<[Enrico]> si per molti modelli è possibile fare gli aggiornamenti del BIOS direttamente dal BIOS stesso
<franzopow[m]> allora riavvio e provo, magari cerco sull'altro pc se trovo anche l'iso da cui ho installato kubuntu
<franzopow[m]> Oh wow si sta freezando mentre sono nel menu della scheda madre
<franzopow[m]> Usando ezflash 3
<franzopow[m]> Adesso sono curioso di avviare windows e provare da lì
<franzopow[m]> <franzopow[m] "Oh wow si sta freezando mentre s"> Appena clicco sulla cartella per scorrere fra i file si pianta
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: eh allora hai un problema hardware eh
<[Enrico]> magari è il disco
<franzopow[m]> Mannaggia la putt..
<franzopow[m]> Ma perché non succede in windows
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: forse è un caso o forse il driver in windows fa qualche modifica ai settaggi
<[Enrico]> in ogni caso se non va bene dal BIOS e non va bene da Linux, c'è un problema hardware
<[Enrico]> hai linux e windows sullo stesso disco?
<[Enrico]> magari sono settori danneggiati
<franzopow[m]> Il bello è cje non riesco a scaricare winflash dal sito asus e senza di quello non posso fare l'update da windows perché con ezflash si pianta
<[Enrico]> e non sono nella parte dove ci sta windows
<franzopow[m]> <[Enrico] "hai linux e windows sullo stesso"> Sì, ho fatto anche dei test SMART ma non è uscito niente
<[Enrico]> i test smart non servono a una mazza
<[Enrico]> sono letteralmente inutili
<[Enrico]> franzopow[m]: comunque io farei un backup alla svelta dei dati
<[Enrico]> e cerca di fare l'aggiornamento del bios in ogni caso. non fa male
<franzopow[m]> Provo, asus ti costringe ad usare asuite 3 per fare l'update
<franzopow[m]> Adesso sono curioso di vedere se qualcosa è cambiato e il pc si freeza anche in windows
<Carlin0> che ne direste di continuare in chat ?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<franzopow[m]> <Carlin0 "che ne direste di continuare in "> Credo di aver risolto la questione dell'update che sta avvenendo adesso, spero di tornare sul problema di linux a breve
<franzopow[m]> Ho trovato 2 iso
<franzopow[m]> di kubuntu. Sicura una delle 2 è quella che ho installato ad Aprile sul mio pc. Come ne verifico l'integrità?
<Lucas76> buonasera franzopow[m] puoi verificare l'integrità della iso tramite la md5, se vuoi ti passo il link dove spiega la procedura
<franzopow[m]> Sì grazie, ho trovato un link su ubuntu dove dice di scaricare sha256 ma sr v'è un mofo più facile preferisco
<Lucas76> franzopow[m], https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<Lucas76> ci sono varie procedure
<franzopow[m]> ho copiato lo sha256 da qui
<franzopow[m]> https://kubuntu.org/alternative-downloads
<franzopow[m]> e ho verificato con la iso che ho nella cartella tramite proprietà
<franzopow[m]> è uguale? Inoltre ho 2 iso: una è focal-desktop-amd64.iso l'altra è kubuntu-20.04-beta-desktop-amd64.iso
<franzopow[m]> io sto confrontando con la 20.04.1 è normale che non si trovi lo sha256? Comune non ricordo quale delle due installai
<franzopow[m]> comunque*
<Lucas76> franzopow[m], se non sbaglio questa dovrebbe essere la stringa della md5 di kubuntu 20.04.1 LTS
<Lucas76> 69531c8f6840c15f31aabeb39d8972cf *kubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Lucas76> franzopow[m], no, errato, è la stringa della 20.04 LTS, scusami
<franzopow[m]> mmm capisco ma io ho una beta (una delle ultime) e una release chiamata focal-desktop etc..
<franzopow[m]> le scaricai dal sito di kubuntu
<franzopow[m]> entrambe il 17 aprile, giorno in cui installai kubuntu su quel pc maledetto
<franzopow[m]> sono versioni diverse dalla 20.04 LTS (come stringe di codici di controllo intendo) giusto?
<vitodoc> hai la beta? non serve più. Scarica la 20.04.1, è normale che non ti trovi con hash
<vitodoc> https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<Lucas76> franzopow[m], la 20.04.1 LTS è molto stabile, da poco è uscita la prima point release
<Lucas76> come ha suggerito vitodoc scarica la iso aggiornata e poi fai la verifica della md5SUM tramite la procedura che ti ho linkato prima
<franzopow[m]> All'EPOCA avevo la beta, poi ho aggiornato a 20.04.1 appena possibile
<franzopow[m]> Qua sto cercando di controllare l'integrità di quelle ISO quando la installai nel mio pc, in quel momento
<franzopow[m]> È già una fortuna che le abbia ancora conservate
<franzopow[m]> Mi avete consigliato voi di controllare l'integrità per capire se ho installato una ISO corrotta nel mio pc (anche se kubuntu dovrebbe controllare automaticamente durante l'installazione questa cosa)
<franzopow[m]> <franzopow[m] "Qua sto cercando di controllare "> Integrità di quelle vecchie iso con i candidati di quell'epoca (non so se possibile)
<ubu> buonasera, posso chiedere un-informazione?
<Cristian75> Buonasera a tutti!
<Cristian75> Chi mi può aiutare? Sto diventando matto :-(
<Cristian75> Non c'è nessuno libero?
<Cristian75> Azz....che sfiga!!
<franzopow[m]> se riesco ci provo
<Cristian75> ok grazie mille
<Cristian75> ho un problema di audio
<franzopow[m]> dimmi pure
<Cristian75> praticamente è come se il pc vede un'unica scheda audio HDA Nvidia Digital
<Cristian75> mentre il pc ha anche l'audio intergrato
<Cristian75> è un desktop con tanto di jack per cuffie e mic
<Cristian75> mentre la nVidia gliel'ho installata dopo
<Cristian75> eppure di analogico non vede niente nemmeno Pulseaudio nei profili
<franzopow[m]> hda Nvidia Digital sarebbe l'uscita hdmi della tua scheda video?
<Cristian75> si suppongo proprio di si
<Cristian75> ma io vorrei avere l'audio analogico
<franzopow[m]> potresti dover modificare la periferica audio predefinita e settare la tua scheda audio interna (realtek?)
<Cristian75> ho come l'impressione che non abbia proprio cagato il chipset audio del pc
<Cristian75> si
<franzopow[m]> potresti iniziare a vedere se ubuntu vede questa scehda
<franzopow[m]> scheda
<Cristian75> si dovrebbe essere un Realteck ALC262
<Cristian75> ho fatto un po' di prove e secondo me proprio non la vede
<Cristian75> ma dimmi pure come fare che verifico
<Cristian75> grazie
<franzopow[m]> io proverei con inxi -Fz
<franzopow[m]> nella sezione audio dovrebbero uscire tutti i dispositivi audio
<Cristian75> Audio:     Card NVIDIA Device 0fbc driver: snd_hda_intel Sound: ALSA v: k5.4.0-42-generic
<Cristian75> non riesco ad incollare i nquesta chat
<Cristian75> ah ok l'ha fatto
<franzopow[m]> aspetta
<franzopow[m]> fai così
<franzopow[m]> inxi -Fz | pastebinit
<franzopow[m]> e incolla il link qui
<Cristian75> Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key
<Cristian75> mi dice questo
<franzopow[m]> wut
<franzopow[m]> usa il link diretto
<franzopow[m]> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<franzopow[m]> e incolla qui l'output del comando, quando hai finito clicca sul bottone in basso
<Cristian75> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jzgnpJYPdc/
<Cristian75> allora, ho fatto parecchie prove copiando e incollando comandi dai vari forum
<Cristian75> secondo me ho fatto anche qualche casino
<Cristian75> c'è da dire che Pulseaudio ocntinua a vedere solo HDMI Displayport come output
<franzopow[m]> sì, sembra non ti veda la audio card
<franzopow[m]> prima la vedeva?
<franzopow[m]> o è successo dopo aver fatto qualcosa?
<Cristian75> no mai vista su questo pc
<gigirock> Cristian75:potrebbe essere che il video ha una uscita audio....
<Cristian75> no
<Cristian75> è solo monitor senza uscite audio
<gigirock> Cristian75:potrebbe avere solo la presa jack per la cuffia....
<Cristian75> non vorrei sparare minchiate ma sembra proprio che se ne sia fregato del chipset integrato
<franzopow[m]> hai un'uscita cuffie, vero? Cristian75
<Cristian75> si
<Cristian75> cuffie e mic
<franzopow[m]> ok quindi la scheda audio interna ci sta per forza
<Cristian75> aspetta dico il pc
<Cristian75> non il monitor
<franzopow[m]> certo
<Cristian75> il monitor è solo monitor, no jack, no casse
<Cristian75> si la scheda audio ci sta per forza
<franzopow[m]> potresti anche controllare se c'è un'opzione nel bios per attivare il chipset audio
<Cristian75> con windows funzionava, sia jack frontali, che dietro
<franzopow[m]> a volte c'è quell'opzione per disattivare la scheda audio integrata
<Cristian75> ha anche degli internal speaker
<franzopow[m]> ah, allora non è un problema di bios
<franzopow[m]> altrimenti non andava anche in windows credo
<Cristian75> si esatto
<franzopow[m]> strano, ho anche io un pc di quell'epoca più o meno
<Cristian75> dal manuale del pc dice che ha un Realteck ALC262
<Cristian75> eppure io non riesco a farglielo vedere
<franzopow[m]> prova a cercare questa mobo e vedere quale chipset audio ha:
<franzopow[m]>  Mobo: Hewlett-Packard model: 0AA0h serial: N/A BIOS: Hewlett-Packard v: 786F3 v01.06 date: 01/29/2008
<franzopow[m]> ah ok già hai fatto vedo
<franzopow[m]> cerca se questo chipset audio ha qualche problema in ubuntu
<franzopow[m]> stai usando ubuntu 20.04?
<Cristian75> no non sembra
<franzopow[m]> hai una live usb con cui provare se ti vede la scheda audio integrata?
<Cristian75> no ma posso procurarmela
<Cristian75> perchè dici di provare con una live?
<Cristian75> adesso ho ElementaryOS ma la stessa cosa succede con ubuntu 20 testato 2 settimane fa
<Cristian75> stessa identica cosa
<franzopow[m]> ah
<franzopow[m]> perché poteva essere un fatto di configuraizone
<franzopow[m]> ma potremmo escludere anche questo
<Cristian75> si infatti ci avevo pensato
<franzopow[m]> male non fa, magari prova la live usb di un'altra distro
<gigirock> Cristian75 franzopow[m] Audio:     Card NVIDIA Device 0fbc driver: snd_hda_intel Sound: ALSA v: k5.4.0-42-generic la
<franzopow[m]> lo avvii in live usb e vedi se te la vede
<franzopow[m]> gigirock: quello è l'output della scheda nvidia
<franzopow[m]> non la scheda audio integrata
<franzopow[m]> il chipset realtek integrato sulla scheda madre HP
<gigirock> la scheda viene vista ma monta il driver intel ?
<Cristian75> infatti altra cosa che non capisco
<gigirock> scusa ma in driver aggiuntivi hai usato i nonfree ?
<Cristian75> quelli che mi ha installato Elemntary
 * franzopow[m] sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/BkFnmNRclaUjoIpuYLrCFsKs/message.txt >
<Cristian75> scusate l'ignoranza ma sono neofita di Linux
<franzopow[m]> sta scritto qua: monta i 440 per il video a quanto sembra
<Cristian75> poi ho smanettato di brutto ma non ho risolto
<franzopow[m]> ma usa i driver intel per l'audio
<Cristian75> si confermo
<Cristian75> confermo 440 video
<Cristian75> ma perchè usa i driver Intel per l'audio su una cheda nVidiia?
<Cristian75> questo non lo capusco
<franzopow[m]> non ne ho idea ma credo sia normale perché forse è prassi per la gestione dell'audio anche nelle schede video nvidia? boh
<franzopow[m]> il nostro problema adesso è capire perché non ti vede la scheda realtek
<franzopow[m]> hai ancora windows installato? O hai formattato tutto?
<Cristian75> ma non psso forzare il caricmaneto dei driver per chipset realtek?
<Cristian75> no no formattato tutto
<Cristian75> li ho pure scaricati io i dirvers per linux
<Cristian75> ma non ho idea di come si installino
<franzopow[m]> in teoria in software e sources
<franzopow[m]> dovrebbe esserci anche un'opzione riguardante i driver
<franzopow[m]> se ti trova altri driver
<franzopow[m]> aggiuntivi
<Cristian75> e cazzarola ma Elemntary non ce l'ha
<Cristian75> in effettiin ubuntu c'era
<Cristian75> non so se posso aggiungere quella sezione manualmente
<franzopow[m]> beh pensando fosse basato su ubuntu credevo ci fosse l'app anche su elementary
<Cristian75> invece no
<Cristian75> anche io pensavo
<franzopow[m]> hai provato a vedere se c'è un canale di supporto per elementary?
<Cristian75> no
<Cristian75> però sai cosa....elemtary è meno usato di buntu ed essendo che comunque anche in ubuntu mi fa la stessa cosa
<Cristian75> per me alla fine non è tanto una questione di uno o dell'altro
<Cristian75> quello che mi chiedo è
<Cristian75> in windows comunque hai un "Gestione dispositivi" dove vedi se una periferica comunque è vista, magari non riconosciuta ma vista....in ubuntu no?
<Cristian75> non c'è un modo per capire se a livello hw vede qualcosa a riguardo?
<franzopow[m]> questo non lo so, credevo uscisse lo stesso con inxi -Fz
<gigirock> Cristian75:se fai lshw hai la lista dell'hardware.....
<franzopow[m]> forse c'è un modo prova lspci
<Cristian75> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QFbYXnxV6K/
<franzopow[m]> sembra non vederla comunque
<Cristian75> eh si...
<Cristian75> ma scusate una cosa
<Cristian75> quello che non capisco è questo
<Cristian75> lui in realtà vede una scheda audio
<Cristian75> però veicola tutto all'HDMI
<Cristian75> non è che in realtà il driver è corretto ma va veicolato all'analogico?
<franzopow[m]> non credo uscirebbe nvidia
<franzopow[m]> il mio consiglio è anche di farti un giro sul bios
<Cristian75> si ma scusa....le schede nVidia hanno un chipset audio integrato?=
<Cristian75> io pensavo avessero solo video?
<Cristian75> mi sbaglio?
<franzopow[m]> magari è stata modificata qualche impostazione lì
<Cristian75> sicuramente ci guardo
<gigirock> franzopow[m]:nel segnale hdmi e' compreso l'audio
<franzopow[m]> <Cristian75 "mi sbaglio?"> credo che stia lì quell'uscita perché quando esci in hdmi puoi ascoltare l'audio in una tv con le casse
<franzopow[m]> <gigirock "franzopow:nel segnale hdmi e' co"> sì
<Cristian75> faccio un reboot veloce e torno...
<franzopow[m]> ok
<Cristian75> Guys!!!!!
<Cristian75> Solved!!!!!
<Cristian75> but....if feel geek
<Cristian75> mi sento uno sfigato ragazzi
<Cristian75> era disabilitato nel bios
<Cristian75> non so come, non so perchè
<Cristian75> per forza che non lo vedeva!
<franzopow[m]> <Cristian75 "era disabilitato nel bios"> bene
<franzopow[m]> ci ho azzeccato, menomale
<franzopow[m]> sono felice per te
<Cristian75> Grazie 1000
<Cristian75> avevo pensato a tutto e non a quello
<Cristian75> che è forse la prima cosa da verificare!
<Cristian75> grazie, mi hai salvato!
<Cristian75> un ultima info
<Cristian75> se volessi mettere una SSD al posto del vecchio HD
<Cristian75> c'è un modo per fare una opia 1:1 senza reinstallare?
<franzopow[m]> potresti usare clonezilla
<franzopow[m]> ma non so se poi funzionerebbe perché il sistema non vede più un hdd
<Cristian75> copia tutto...anche mbr, boostrap, etc. etc
<franzopow[m]> ma un ssd
<franzopow[m]> a me successe una volta provandola in macchina virtuale
<franzopow[m]> diciamo che ho usato clonezilla varie volte ma solo sulla stessa macchina
<franzopow[m]> non so se cambi dispositivo di archiviazione
<franzopow[m]> se funziona o devi modificare qualche infpo
<Cristian75> quando parli di sistema
<franzopow[m]> info*
<Cristian75> intendo linux o la macchina
<Cristian75> ?
<Cristian75> dici che linux si potrebbe incasinare?
<franzopow[m]> intendo linux non vede più il vecchio hdd indicato nella immagine clonata
<Cristian75> ah ok....
<franzopow[m]> quindi forse non te la ripristina
<franzopow[m]> <Cristian75 "dici che linux si potrebbe incas"> non credo
<Cristian75> ok dai...intanto grazie mille
<Cristian75> e buona notte
<franzopow[m]> notte
<franzopow[m]> nel caso ci sono altri modi per fare delle copie 1:1
<franzopow[m]> dejadup ad esempio
<Cristian75> a me interessava poter dire: fai la copia, spengo, stacco uno e attacco l'altro e funziona
<franzopow[m]> sì.. dejadup dovrebbe poterlo fare
<franzopow[m]> l'incognita è quando cambi hdd
<Cristian75> vabbè al massimo non va e reinstallo giusto?
<franzopow[m]> non so se è ancora possibile mettere la copia tale e quale nel nuovo dispositivo
<franzopow[m]> detto in soldoni
<franzopow[m]> ma sì, niente di che
<Cristian75> ok dai grazie ancora
<franzopow[m]> se il pc ha poche cose sopra io andrei direttamente di reinstall
<Cristian75> buona notte
<Cristian75> si infatti
<Cristian75> notte
<franzopow[m]> e copierei le cose di configuraizone che non vuoi perdere
<franzopow[m]> notte
<gigirock> Cristian75:per andare sul sicuro: prendi una live di clonezilla, la fai partire e procedi con la clonazione del disco su ssd, poi togli la live e togli il vecchio disco , fai partire ssd controlli e vedi se 'bootta' , poi collegherai l'altro disco 'vecchio'
<franzopow[m]> è uscito
<franzopow[m]> in effetti non rischiava niente, cambiando drive i vecchi dati rimangono sul disco vecchio
<gigirock> franzopow[m]:si ma per fare quelle operazioni sui dischi si deve bootare da un terzo disco....
<franzopow[m]> beh io di solito non potendo fare questa cosa da notebook uso una pendrive con clonezilla live e clono su un hdd esterno
<franzopow[m]> poi nel caso abbia bisogno attacco clonezilla con la penna e di nuovo l'hdd esterno e da clonezilla rimetto l'img clonata sul disco interno
#ubuntu-it 2020-09-01
<Fabrizio1964> Buongiorno a tutti, ho installato ubuntu 20.04 su nuovo ssd m2, e in un secondo disco ho installato win10. Ora all'avvio non mi parte il grub con la richiesta di quale SO scegliere. Sono poi andato a vedere nelle impostazioni del bios ed effettivamente non mi vede i due classici dischi HD. Entro in ubuntu, vado sulle cartelle e li vedo tranquillame
<Fabrizio1964> nte nelle due posizioni canoniche, legge e scrive.... che può essere successo? come posso risolvere? grazie
<enzo> qualcuno per una mano cortesemente?
<vitodoc> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Branca> Buongiorno, posso chiedere aiuto in merito all'installazione di Ubuntu non riuscita?
<Branca> A seguito del termine dell'installazione del sistema operativo viene presentata una schermata nera e non posso fare nulla
<Branca> Qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore?
<pippo> posso essere supportato. grazie
<pippo> sto tentando di scaricare ma sembra come bloccato
<pippo> è corretto scaricarlo sul pc x poi trasferirlo su una pendrive?
<vitodoc> pippo, di cosa parli?
<pippo> sto scaricando linux
<vitodoc> Se stai scaricando ubuntu o una derivte non basta copiarla nella pendrive, devi usare etcher per montare la iso nella pendrive
<vitodoc> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<pippo> quindi posso continuare a scaricarlo x poi fare l altra cosa?
<pippo> infatti io sto scaricando ubuntu
<vitodoc> Scarichi la iso e una volta scaricata inserisci la pendrive e esegui etcher.
<pippo> etcher sarebbe?
<vitodoc> ti ho mandato il link
<pippo> ok...do un occhiata e vedo se riesco a capire, grazie x ora
<vitodoc> è facile, lo avvii, trascini la iso di ubuntu nella finetra di etcher e prosegui
<pippo> spero lo sia anche x me...:)
<pippo> ho dovuto cambiare window 7 con il 10...e nn mi piace
<pippo> volevo provare con ubuntu...
<prototype002> salve, ho un problema con l installazione di ubuntu a fianco di windows 10, ovvero non riesco a connettermi ad internet tramite wifi, dicendomi che " non e stato trovato nessun adattatore wifi". potete aiutarmi? ho cercato dalle giude ma niente che funziona
<vitodoc> Prova ad avviare prima la live, connetterti, e poi installare.
<prototype002> quindi dovrei eliminare ubuntu che ho gia installato, e poi farlo ripartire dall usb senza installarlo ma solo provarlo?
<vitodoc> aahh ok lo hai già installato...
<vitodoc> credevo durante l'installazione
<prototype002> no lho gia installato, ma non me va l addattatore wifi
<Lucas76> buonasera prototype002, che tipo di adattatore wi-fi hai sul computer?
<prototype002> realtek 8821ce
<prototype002> buonasera
<prototype002> RTL8821CE
<Lucas76> prototype002, hai un desktop o un laptop?
<prototype002> un laptop lenovo
<Lucas76> i moduli wlan della intel sono a mio giudizio ottimi per i sistemi GNU/Linux
<prototype002> ho gia visto problemi simili con altre persone, a quanto pare questo tipo di addattatore non e leggibile dal kernel di ubuntu
<prototype002> ho provato ad installare un addattatore compatibile con cmd ma non lo scarica
<prototype002> dovro accontetarmi di windows su questo pc, anche perche non sono un esperto da poter aggiustare il problema, che a quanto pare sia abbastanza complicato
<Lucas76> prototype002, potresti acquistare un dongle wi-fi usb
<prototype002> di quale tipo? ce un tipo fatto apposta per ubuntu?
<Lucas76> penso che ci sia più di un'opzione: compri un modulo wlan intel oppure un dongle wi-fi usb
<Lucas76> ci sono degli ottimi dongle wi-fi compatibili con i sistemi GNU/Linux
<prototype002> in effetti senza troppe complicazioni con cmd, provero a fare cosi. grazie
<Lucas76> prototype002, se vuoi posso consigliarti un paio di brand
<prototype002> si grazie
<Lucas76> tp-link o alfa network
<Lucas76> la tp-link la trovi facilmente in un negozio di informatica
<Lucas76> ci sta un modello della tp-link che costa poco e va bene per linux
<prototype002> quindi se compro qualsiasi addattatore wifi usb tp link, andra bene per linux?
<prototype002> pensavo di comprarlo online
<Lucas76> ci sta il modello 722n che dovrebbe andare bene, costa attorno i 10/15 euro
<prototype002> lo trovato, spero andra bene. grazie per l aiuto
<Lucas76> prototype002, figurati
<kentafilo> buonasera a tutti
<kentafilo> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<Lucas76> buonasera kentafilo, come possiamo aiutarti?
<kentafilo> ciao Lucas. ho provatop ad installare due versioni di Linux ma nulla....l'installazione parte ma poi si blocca
<kentafilo> ho provato con ubuntustudio ed elementary
<kentafilo> vedo solo una schermata nera con righe e puntini di vario colore
<kentafilo> stop
<kentafilo> ho aspettato anche 40 minuti ma nulla
<Lucas76> kentafilo, qui diamo supporto solo per i sistemi ubuntu e le derivate ufficiali
<kentafilo> Intanto grazie in anticipo
<kentafilo> ok
<kentafilo> allora anche per ubuntustudio ?
<Lucas76> ubuntu studio è una derivata ufficiale di canonical
<Lucas76> kentafilo, che tipo di gpu hai?
<kentafilo> rtx 2060
<Lucas76> kentafilo, la amd lavora egregiamente con i sistemi linux, è strano che ti esca la schermata nera
<kentafilo> poso inviari una immagine ?
<kentafilo> https://i.postimg.cc/13S7DH56/IMG-20200901-193617.jpg
<Carlin0> kentafilo, con cosa hai preparato il supporto di installazione ?
<kentafilo> chiavetta usb 32 GB nuova e rufus ultima versione
<Carlin0> e il pc che cpu ha e quanta ram ?
<Lucas76> kentafilo, hai verificato l'integrità della iso tramite la md5SUM?
<kentafilo> i9 9900 con 32 GB
<kentafilo> no lucas
<Carlin0> no si usa più md5sum ora canonical usa sha256sum
<kentafilo> azz come fare ,quello non lo so
<Carlin0> kentafilo, prova a rifare la chiavetta con etcher e se da ancora problemi controlla la iso
<Carlin0> !etcher | kentafilo
<ubot-it> kentafilo: Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Carlin0> !sha256
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SHA256Sum https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SHA256Sum/Hash
<kentafilo> ci provo subito
<kentafilo> etcher si blocca
<Carlin0> su win ?
<kentafilo> riprovo
<kentafilo> si
<kentafilo> si era bloccata all'86 %
<pippo> devo istallare anche etcher?
<pippo> balena etcher devo inserirla nella pendrive?
<vitodoc> no
<pippo> quindi la istallo
<vitodoc> questa è la quarta volta che te lo dico. Una volta scaricata la iso di ubuntu sul pc e installato etcher, inserisci la pendrive nel pc, avvia etcher e trascina la iso nella finestra di etcher
<pippo> ok grazie e scusa
<kentafilo> mulla da fare
<kentafilo> mi da errore
<Carlin0> che errore ?
<kentafilo> Checksum does not match for range
<Carlin0> iso non buona molto probabilmente , prova a riscaricarla
<kentafilo> https://i.postimg.cc/pVfsRSHj/IMG-20200901-203610.jpg
<kentafilo> riprovo
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> https://www.ubuntu.com/download , http://releases.ubuntu.com/ o https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<kentafilo> vado a cena ,scusate ,a dopo
